#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-14
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍠ 
<yuan> test
<^k^> yuan, ....  ㍠ 
<Pwnna> O.O
<tun> 早上～
<NoIE> 我用谷歌搜索 “.cue 播放器”，结果搜索到好多和Ubuntu有关的网页，神奇。
<roylez_> iFvwm: 出来...
<tun> 我在
<if_else> 各位兄台，rsync 不小心覆盖恶了，当前的修改，可否恢复啊！谢谢了
<NoIE> 我不敢玩rsync了。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 什么？
<NoIE> jyf1987: 去看 if_else 的发言。
<jyf1987> 算了 最讨厌看记录
<Lavande> 为什嘛别人的wp自动回复都是no-reply@foo.bar而我的都是admin@foo.bar....
<Lavande> 不知道应该在哪里设置。。。
<NoIE> if_else 10:45
<NoIE> 各位兄台，rsync 不小心覆盖恶了，当前的修改，可否恢复啊！谢谢了
<kenifanying> 请教下，debian squeeze 有声音输出，却没有声音输入是怎么回事？
<if_else> NoIE: 谢谢兄台了
<NoIE> if_else: 抱歉，我没这方面的经验，rsync我只用过两次，自从买了移动硬盘以后，我就不再用 rsync 了。
<NoIE> http://it.sohu.com/20110214/n279322590.shtml
<NoIE> MWC2011:英特尔对MeeGo不抛弃不放弃
<jyf1987> meego成了intel都独角戏了
<NoIE> 就算是独角戏，英特尔也是名角。
 * roylez 用unison毫无压力
<jyf1987> 没用的
<cfy> '没用的’是用烂的日漫台词XD
<cfy> jyf1987: 7万/s的处理速度怎么样？
<jyf1987> cfy: 处理什么
<cfy> jyf1987: 文本，.po文件
<cfy> jyf1987: 7万行/s的处理速度怎么样？
<jyf1987> cfy: 还行吧
<Yuking> 大家节日快乐哈
 * Lavande test
<jyf1987> Yuking: 你说的是世界癫痫病日么
<Yuking> jyf1987: 管它啥节日呢……
<ofan> 为什么java程序这么慢
<Lavande> php 里面  ->  符号是神马意思？
<Lavande> 比如 $xxx->yyy
<uPad> Lavande: $xxx 是爹，yyy 是儿子
<uPad> xxx 的  yyy
<Lavande> uPad: 呃。。还是不太明白。。他这么写是干什么的啊。。又不像赋值。。。
<Lavande> uPad: 啊，好像懂了。。
<uPad> xxx 一般是个  class, class 里面有个  function yyy() etc
<Lavande> uPad: 嗯，确实懂了，多谢:-D
<jackey> 有没有懂网络布线的，请教问题，谢谢
<uPad> 把很多 function 集成到一个 class 里面，有什么好处？会不会慢？
<uPad> IPv6 来了，一般网页上哪些受到影响呢？
<jackey> 我猫上面的lan接口，接到电脑上，不停的一亮一灭，是什么原因啊。
<uPad> jackey: 说明电源通了
<if_else> 各位，GAE 上面搭建的 twitter API 还能用吗？谢谢
<if_else> 听说，背墙了，消息属实？谢谢
<uPad> 我原来在 ubuntu 的博客哪里去了？ ??.blog.ubuntu.??
<pityonline> if_else: 我也是听说被墙了，但好久没用过 GAE 了
<pityonline> uPad: http://blog.ubuntu.org.cn/ 看这有吗？
<^k^> ⇪ title: blog.ubuntu.org.cn | Ubuntu中文日志
<uPad> pityonline: 有阿。不过我原来好像 ???.blog.ubuntu.org.cn 忘记叫什么了。
<if_else> pityonline: 你搭的，现在还可用吗？
<pityonline> uPad: 你的id忘了啊？
<uPad> 恩。ID 也忘记了。呵呵
<pityonline> if_else: 没测试，GAE 的 api 也有问题，与客户端兼容不行
<pityonline> uPad: ……
<uPad> http://eexpress.blog.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<uPad> 页面未找到
<xrfang> 请教熟悉PHP的大侠，这句话是什么意思：The return value must not be enclosed in parentheses. This can hinder readability, in additional to breaking code if a method is later changed to return by reference.
<xrfang> Zend编码规范里面的
<xrfang> 不懂的是后半句： in additional to breaking code if a method is later changed to return by reference.
<NoIE> http://ask.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/02/14/0325203
<NoIE> 请帮忙分析。
<xiaobot> da jia hao
<uPad> xrfang: 返回值请不要有（），因为比较难读，如果后来有改写成返回指针，而且也容易破坏程序 ？
<xrfang> uPad，我不是不懂这个英文:)
<xrfang> 而是，为什么会 in additional to breaking code if a method is later changed to return by reference.
<if_else> 各位兄台，上twitter 一般用什么，vpn ssh api ？谢谢
<uPad> return $a; ==> return ($a+$b)?
<xrfang> uPad，这个东西又怎么了？
<xrfang> 如果是返回指针的话return $a + $b和return ($a + $b)有什么区别？
<xrfang> 貌似php不能返回指针吧？
<uPad> 貌是同意
<pityonline> if_else: 我后来一直用的 vpn
<Xunrui1> 谁有用过Pidgin??
<M-sprite> Xunrui1: me
<xinchi> 各位大侠大家好 想咨询一下有没有用过松下 toughbook w8的？
<Xunrui1> xinchi, 那是什么??
<xinchi> Xunrui1: 一款笔记本电脑啊
<Xunrui1> 没有
<xinchi> Xunrui1: 最近那个打折 只要400美元 不知道好不好用
<Xunrui1> xinchi: 我用的是Y460
<xinchi> Xunrui1: 哦 Y460也是不错的啊
<Xunrui1> xinchi: 至少CS手电筒不会卡
<xinchi> Xunrui1: CS手电筒？
<Xunrui1> xinchi: 恩
<NoIE> 我刚刚下载了一份敏感词的列表，一共7516行。众多革命先烈与飯島愛、武藤蘭等知名艺人同列其中。
<M-sprite> 我新开的小博客 http://numbchild.gicp.net/wordpress
<NoIE> 另：原来北京Unihub公司总裁是温家宝的儿子，结果我把北京Unihub公司看成北京Ubuntu公司了。。。
<NoIE> 精于心简于形，这不是飞利浦的口号吗？
<Xunrui1> 没有ubuntu这个公司吧?
<NoIE> Xunrui1: 我决定注册一家。
<Lavande1> 求助：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=316935
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - wordpress后台发邮件的怪事……
<Xunrui1> NoIE: 好象是侵权的吧??
<Xunrui1> NoIE: 据说Ubuntu是注册商标
<NoIE> Xunrui1: 那我叫Ubvntu好了。
<NoIE> 或者Ubumtu
<NoIE> Ubnutu
<Xunrui1> NoIE: 呃..
<Xunrui1> NoIE: 打倒Ubuntu?
<edison0354> NoIE: 求共享～
<NoIE> edison0354: 简单搜索一下就可以了。
<M-sprite> 我新开的小博客 http://numbchild.gicp.net/wordpress
<calebot> http://hyperrate.com/thread.php?tid=22279#22279 # 搞半天，adobe flash 還是需要 gtk2 (繁体)
 * calebot adobe 真蛋疼，俺也很蛋疼
 * edison0354 有情妇终成眷属，大家情淫节快乐~
<edison0354> calebot: 你改ID了……
<calebot> 没啊，这是上班用的
<edison0354> calebot: 我开始还以为是哪个bot呢，结果网页里才发现了真身ID……
<cccc4444> 现在还有谁在用pidgin上QQ
<Xunrui1> cccc4444: 我
<Naux> 怎么让FIREFOX支持WINDOWS MEDIA的web流媒体？
<Xunrui1> 安装插件
<cccc4444> Xunrui1:那你现在有上QQ吗？
<Xunrui1> cccc4444: 没有
<Naux> 哪个插件？
<cccc4444> 你用的是哪个版本，现在能帮我测试下能不能上Q吗？
<Relaed> 大家好
<^k^> Relaed, 好  ㍦ 
<hoxily> Relaed, hi
<Relaed> hoxily: hi
<Naux> Xunrui1,安装gecko-mediaplayer是不？但他又会安装GNONE-MPLAYER
<Xunrui1> Naux: 那就给它装呗
<Naux> 。。。。又装SMPLAYER 又装GMONE-MPLAYER 一点自由权都没有
<Naux> 反而装了一堆没用的东西
<Naux> 不太喜欢
 * microcai 我希望不安装 Linux 使用 Linux , 使用 Linux 必须安装它，一点自由权利都没有
<Xunrui1> 依赖性的问题,改造一下
<lifeng> 干嘛要安装，自己小刀刻一个播放器就是了
<calebot> microcai: 不用安装啊
<Xunrui> 昵称验证真麻烦
<guest123456> Xunrui: 做成脚本就方便了.
<microcai> calebot:  我在说 Naux 那个 SB
<Naux> 哦～膜拜你
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哈哈哈……
<Xunrui> y..
<happyaron> cfy: 在？
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 把po转换成内部格式的函数已经写好了。
<happyaron> cfy: 赞！
<cfy> grep出来109920个msgid...可是处理的只有109123.厄。杯具。。。
<happyaron> cfy: #~ msgid 你处理了么
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。直接废弃的。
<cfy> 我是少阿。
<happyaron> cfy: 这个，你拿单个文件定位下，看是哪个文件，才好确定问题啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，正在定为
<cfy> 定位
<cfy> happyaron: 作为一个条目的话，至少msgid和msgstr有一个不为空吧
<pityonline> happyaron: 昨晚谢谢了。结果是我自己搞错了，人家让用用户名登录，我用的email登录的
<happyaron> cfy: 有都为空的情况，但是这种情况被视为bug
<happyaron> pityonline: 昨晚。。。昨晚说啥来着。。。
<pityonline> happyaron: 你帮我翻译一个软件作者给我的回信来着
<happyaron> pityonline: o 总之能用了就好 :)
<pityonline> happyaron: 因为官网是用email登录的，所以在他的客户端里我也用的email，结果他说他的客户端目前只支持用户名登录，呵呵
<happyaron> o
<pityonline> happyaron: :)
<cfy> happyaron: msgid_plural ""
<cfy> happyaron: 这个你要不要的？
<happyaron> cfy: 不要
<happyaron> cfy: 我只要 msgid
<cfy> happyaron: 这个是什么东西？
<happyaron> cfy: msgid啊。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯？
<happyaron> cfy: plural的不要
<happyaron> cfy: msgid不就是最普通的要翻译的原文么。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 复数？
<happyaron> cfy: pluarl是复数
<cfy> happyaron: 为了不解析出错。程序现在是易停止的。只有一个地方解析失败就会停止不会解析下去
<calebot> cfy: 在分析 po?
<cfy> calebot: 嗯。是啊
<happyaron> cfy: o
<tualatrix>  /topic
<happyaron> tualatrix: 拜见TX
<tualatrix> happyaron: 呃，刚刚我是不是输错了，好久没在IRC讲话了，指令也忘记了
<hymnusalae> tualatrix, ……
<pityonline> tualatrix: 拜见主席！
<tualatrix> pityonline: 哇，原来大家都在啊，好多熟人
<cfy> calebot: 有什么经验么？分析po
<Xunrui> 谁知道Ubuntu下比较好的虚拟机是什么
<cfy> happyaron: okay了。同过测试了。哈哈
<GPLfeng> 我用VirtualBox
<Xunrui> GPLfeng: 好用么
<GPLfeng> 还可以
<happyaron> cfy: 赞！
<freeflying> tualatrix: welcome :)
<GPLfeng> 其实vm最舒服不过不想用盗版
<Xunrui> GPLfeng: 能不能在x64上运行
<tualatrix> freeflying: thanks. :D
<Xunrui> GPLfeng: 但是Qemu也是免费的啊
<GPLfeng> 可以
<GPLfeng> Qemu没用过
<Xunrui> GPLfeng: 哦
<freeflying> 有要学gtk编程的，可以多请教请教 tualatrix 了
<fengya> qt的呢
<cfy> happyaron: 你觉得脚本的名字取po3db咋样？
<happyaron> cfy: 用4吧
<happyaron> po for db?
<cfy> happyaron: 好
<pityonline> tualatrix: :P 那当然啦
<happyaron> tualatrix: 有兴趣改进language-selector吗？
<happyaron> freeflying: ^
<pityonline> tualatrix: 好多也在twitter上
<tualatrix> happyaron: 当然有兴趣。之前我改过一个bug呢，虽然最后也没采用。
<happyaron> freeflying: ^^^^
<happyaron> freeflying: 找到人了，快别放跑了，:D
<freeflying> happyaron: 重写之？
<happyaron> freeflying: +1
<freeflying> tualatrix: 其实 gnome3里的语言设置工具也不咋地
<tualatrix> freeflying: GNOME 3的八斤八两吧。想把OS X的“学习”过来，哈哈。
<happyaron> tualatrix: 最好能设计一个更加完美的语言选择方案
<cfy> happyaron: po for db，这个通么？还是po2db好了
<happyaron> cfy: 也好，你是作者你来定 :)
<cfy> happyaron: :)
<happyaron> tualatrix: 把gdm和language-selector都替换掉
 * happyaron gdm的选择功能
<tualatrix> happyaron: GDM的经常和系统的不一致
<ofan> happyaron: 改变语言要设置环境变量，貌似不可能立即生效啊？
<happyaron> tualatrix: 就是想根除这种问题
<happyaron> ofan: export 肯定立刻在当前终端生效
<ofan> happyaron: 这只对子进程有用，我一直想怎么能让父进程的都生效
<tualatrix> happyaron: 嗯，不知道11.04的language-selector的当前维护人员有什么改善，还是只是修修bug而已
<freeflying> tualatrix: 你可以重写一个代替它， 当初的维护者现在没有时间搞它了
<ofan> chrome的fawave插件不错，发推方便多了...
<freeflying> happyaron: tualatrix gdm的语言选择应该去掉，一个登陆管理器没必要搞这么复杂
<freeflying> gnome的人真是脑袋有问题
<happyaron> tualatrix: 有个人在弄language-selector，但是越搞越乱，之前的作者已经不再维护它了
<calebot> cfy: 是要做啥分析？
<happyaron> freeflying: 其实如果能完美实现的话也是个好的设计，但是实现得太不给力了。
<cfy> calebot: 提取信息，然后导入数据库
<tualatrix> freeflying: 好的！最近我好好收集一下想法，看看能不能折腾出一个比较完美的语言选择功能。
<calebot> cfy: 要做新软件半自动翻译？
<happyaron> calebot: 不是
<freeflying> tualatrix: 你看 kde4里的功能是很全了
<cfy> calebot: 没有。手机信息
<freeflying> tualatrix: 这个东西应该面向最基本的用户和高阶用户
<cfy> calebot: 没有。收集信息
<calebot> ofan: 一般可以用 restart WM 做到
<happyaron> tualatrix: kde4/windows的都很全了，如果能更好用就太棒了
<calebot> ofan: 不过运行中的软件就没办法了
<calebot> 改语言很大问题卡在 xim
<tualatrix> freeflying: 嗯，毕竟这是最基本的设置，谁都要碰到的。现在体验KDE 4.6是Ubuntu 10.10＋PPA这样行吗？
<freeflying> tualatrix: 可以
<tualatrix> freeflying: OK，找时间先去看看KDE怎么做的
<calebot> cfy: 收集了要做啥？po 处理不是已经蛮完善了？
 * calebot 典型的 geek 思维，对现有工具感到满意
<cfy> calebot: 收集了 happyaron 看，然后看谁做得不规范
<freeflying> tualatrix: 比较好的是 普通用户就一个语言选择，点击advanced option, 就有更多选择
<calebot> 喔
<happyaron> calebot: 我要用它做QA
<calebot> perl / cpan 应该有不少 po parser 吧
<happyaron> calebot: 没有TM，也没有好的QA框架，所以只好自己发明轮子
<calebot> 话说没写 evilvte 前，也没想过 terminal 可以改得多好用
<happyaron> calebot: 昨天用了一个，有bug，其他的两个依赖都太巨大了
<cfy> calebot: 有个有bug.其他几个依赖很多。而且自己弄方便点。
<microcai> happyaron:  TM ?? 腾讯的？
<happyaron> microcai: translation memory
<microcai> happyaron: o
<cfy> happyaron: QA是什么？
<ofan> calebot: 是，而且软件基本都要靠环境变量来决定现实的语言
<calebot> cfy, happyaron: 如果只处理中英文，自己写 parser 就好了
<happyaron> cfy: quality assurance
<calebot> 其它语言有的很难搞
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<happyaron> calebot: 我就处理中英文
<tualatrix> freeflying: 嗯，现在的界面很不直观，高手第一次用的的话也不一定知道怎么一步设置到位。
<happyaron> calebot: 但是cpan上的模块还是不咋样
<happyaron> calebot: 还要解析点别的数据，fuzzy format什么的
<calebot> 很多 Un*x 资深用户也搞不懂 输入法/语言 设置
<calebot> 要很蛋疼的人才会去研究
 * calebot 蛋疼
<freeflying> calebot: 现在有个瑞典人好像，狗屁也不懂就跑去改
<freeflying> calebot: 不过 Ubuntu里workaround真是太多了
<calebot> 话说我到现在还没搞懂 LANGUAGE 到底影响了啥…
<freeflying> 归根到底还是人手不够 XD
<ofan> 搞个新DE吧
<calebot> LANGUAGE 环境变量
<calebot> 搞输入法的都很有个性啊
<calebot> 苏哲讨厌 immodule, ibus table engine 不收 space 以外的 endkey
<BloveMaple> 各位，问个问题：如果在线升级到11.04以后，我10.10里安装的软件不会被删除吧？
<calebot> gcin author 只搞繁体, uim author 只关心日文
<calebot> csslayer 和 gtk 有仇
<jyf1987> 额
<jyf1987> fcitx不也是
<happyaron> cssplayer 自己是kde用户啦
<if_else> 各位，puppet 使用本机测试，server 怎么指定，使用 localhost 还是 活树亭那么
<happyaron> 而且不也迫不得已用pango了，4.1还要加immodule
<if_else> 还是 hostname 输出的主机名，谢谢
<hymnusalae> BloveMaple, 不會。
<BloveMaple> hymnusalae: 那样的话，现在有OpenOffice，升级到11.04以后，变成了LibreOffice和OOo并存？
<happyaron> 他俩并存不了
<happyaron> 打包有问题
<BloveMaple> happyaron: 那升级到11.04会出现什么情况咧？
<freeflying> calebot: language是和分词/拼写/tts等这些相关的
<hymnusalae> BloveMaple, 你對 OpenOffice 有什麽特殊需求嗎？
<BloveMaple> hymnusalae: 没有。我对办公软件要求不高。我只是想，现在有OpenOffice，升级到11.04会出现什么情况~~
<freeflying> BloveMaple: 会帮用libre替换
<BloveMaple> freeflying: 所有不相容的软件都会被替换？还是所有11.04自带的软件都会替换掉10.10里面功能相同的软件？
<hymnusalae> BloveMaple, 這個你最好等到 11.04 出來的時候看 Release Note 的信息。
<BloveMaple> hymnusalae: 噢好吧~谢了~
<Xunrui1> 谁会GTK+编程??
<microcai> Xunrui1: 这个问题就像到了寺庙问 “谁会念经”一样
<ofan> Xunrui1: 贫僧...
<voidprayer> microcai, 還不至于。
<ofan> Xunrui1: 不会
<BloveMaple> 只会JavaSE的路过。。。
<roylez> pityonline: ..
<calebot> 新 gtk 软件建议都用 3.0.0 或 2.24 开发
<calebot> 可以同时兼容 gtk2 / gtk3
<ofan> 为何不用wxWidgets?
<happyaron> 用QT吧
<ofan> qt很多人都反感吧
<voidprayer> ofan, GTK 一樣有很多人很反感……
<happyaron> 纯qt没啥反感的
<ofan> 而且前途未卜
<calebot> wx 更多人反感
<happyaron> 只要别依赖kdelibs就没事
 * happyaron 我讨厌wx
<ofan> 为何讨厌？
 * calebot 我讨厌wx
<calebot> 话说 debian 要干掉 Qt3 了
<ofan> 论性能比Qt好，还是native look..
<happyaron> cfy: wzssyqa 来了
<happyaron> cfy: 昨天那个，哈哈
<ofan> 不也用的GTK?
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你的plural forms咋写个0呢
<BloveMaple> GTK是不是可以用Java开发的？
<cfy> wzssyqa: 哈哈
<calebot> BloveMaple: 可
<voidprayer> BloveMaple, 可以。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: ...，那个？
<voidprayer> happyaron, 你這是現抓呀！
<calebot> 如果用 wx 是为了跨平台，直接选 gtk / qt 就好啦
<BloveMaple> Google了一下，没有几个人说到用Java开发GTK的呢。。。
<ofan> gtk跨平台不给力吧
<happyaron> voidprayer: 写完工具抓的第一个现形
<ofan> 反正在win下gtk很悲剧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 等等哦
<cfy> happyaron: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db
<calebot> BloveMaple: 有啊，搜英文的吧
<voidprayer> BloveMaple, 有一些實例的。
<calebot> 发现很多人说用 google 搜不到是因为只搜中文
<voidprayer> calebot, Eclipse算一個吧？
<ofan> linux上java程序是不是都慢的很？
<happyaron> cfy: 赞
<voidprayer> ofan, 不是。
<cfy> happyaron: clone文件以后，用po2db.pl即可。用法和以前一样。要保正PO2DB.pm和po2db.pl在同一个文件夹下
<cfy> happyaron: 你试试看吧。
<happyaron> cfy: 把这个pm弄到cpan上？
<happyaron> 好的
<freeflying> calebot: 连kdelib4c2都要干掉
<ofan> voidprayer: 装了个pycharm 很慢
<BloveMaple> calebot: 呵呵，先看中文，看不到再慢慢看E文~~
<cfy> happyaron: 这个不用了吧。以后写好了再弄好了。
<ofan> 虚拟机里xp跑的都比Linux下快
<happyaron> wzssyqa: http://git.gnome.org/browse/almanah/commit/
<^k^> ⇪ title: almanah - Small GTK+ application to allow you to keep a diary of your life
<happyaron> http://git.gnome.org/browse/almanah/commit/?id=b0254a9fe124d6d9bef447bd1be34ef478491f62
<^k^> ⇪ title: almanah - Small GTK+ application to allow you to keep a diary of your life
<cfy> happyaron: 不会比昨天的慢。我看下内存占用
<happyaron> cfy: OK
<voidprayer> 哦，我錯了。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 呃，弄错了
 * microcai ubuntu 真TM难 hack ... 还是用 gentoo 好
<voidprayer> 哦，沒有錯……
<voidprayer> microcai, 你又hack什麽了？
<ofan> microcai: arch好hack
<microcai>  voidprayer 给 ubuntu 用上 oss4 啊！
<happyaron> microcai: 我写教程了
<microcai>  happyaron   LD      sound/oss4/built-in.o  LD      sound/built-in.o
<cfy> happyaron: 我这里没超过12m
<microcai> happyaron: 我是要编译进内核。
<happyaron> microcai: ...
<happyaron> cfy: 赞！
<cfy> happyaron: 我这里12m左右，1645963行，1324个文件。
<happyaron> great!
<cfy> happyaron: 有没有问题？
<happyaron> cfy: 还没有实验，在弄raw data
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。有问题再和我说:)
<happyaron> cfy: 多谢了
<cfy> Delete Address Book Folder,Update Address Book Folder,都翻译成选择地址簿了？！
<happyaron> cfy: 翻译里确实有很多问题
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。
<happyaron> gnome/kde算是自由软件翻译里相当不错的，质量也不怎么乐观
 * cfy 烧饭去。。。。
<calebot> 有些译词也没法统一
<happyaron> calebot: 那是另外的事情啦
<happyaron> 比如音乐播放器里的Artist，现在就有艺术家和艺人两种翻译。
<happyaron> 打算在gnome统一成艺人
<calebot> 话说 debian release note 的 zh_TW 一直都只有一个人翻，他卸任之后 squeeze 就没人理了
<happyaron> calebot: Kanru Chen
<happyaron> calebot: 整个zh就他一个人
<calebot> 咦，zh_CN release note 这回也没人翻？
<happyaron> 木有
<calebot> debian release note 的 zh_TW 一直都只有一个人翻 <- 积劳成疾，年纪轻轻就白内障了
<if_else> 那位兄台有 Quora 的邀请，可否给个，让俺看看猪跑什么样，谢谢
<calebot> 还不到 40 岁
<calebot> debian release note 的 zh_TW 一直都只有一个人翻 <- 积劳成疾，年纪轻轻就重度白内障了
<zdon> calebot: 翻什麽？
<calebot> zdon: Debian Squeeze (6.0) release note
<happyaron> cfy: 我这里比昨天的快多了。。。
<calebot> hppa 和 alpha 都被踢出 debian stable 了
 * calebot 本来只知道 hppa
<zdon> 廢除簡體，恢復繁體字，這是中國未來的趨勢
<GPLfeng> 简体繁体我都无所谓
<if_else> zdon: 你也不用这么保守吧，你怎么不用小篆来
<zdon> 簡體糟蹋了中華文化
<GPLfeng> 简体有简体的好处繁体有繁体的好处
<flay> 我觉得繁体确实好看些
<if_else> zdon: 各有利弊吧，我页不好下定论
<zdon> 還有拼音也要廢除
<GPLfeng> 汗
<zdon> 大家都用倉頡吧
<GPLfeng> 拼音就不必了
<calebot> 汗
<happyaron> cfy: ping
<flay> zdon: 话说你是对岸的
<happyaron> cfy: pof的记录需要改进下
<zdon> flay: 對岸的對岸
<GPLfeng> 大家学汉字全靠拼音
<flay> 那干嘛这么激进 呵呵
<happyaron> cfy: 现在这个直接存完整路径，我觉得最好能只存文件名
<zdon> 因為未來我們要被統一
<zdon> 這是趨勢
<GPLfeng> 。。
<flay> zdon: 被统一是不会的
<GPLfeng> 简体啥的我无所谓拼音绝对不可以废
<flay> 你要不研究汉字 没必要叫这个劲
<zdon> GPLfeng: 方言可以廢嗎？當然不可以，所以拼音要廢
<GPLfeng> 。。。
<flay> 汉字简化了确实不利于研究汉字的演变过程  我感觉
<BloveMaple> 拼音是普通话的拼音，和方言木关系~~
<GPLfeng> +1
<zdon> 漢字簡化還增加了文盲
<GPLfeng> 怎么会
<calebot> 蛋疼的话题
<GPLfeng> 确实蛋疼
<flay> :-D
<zdon> 學漢字都不知所雲了
<flay> 有没有人是山东临沂的啊
<BloveMaple> 你是临沂的？
<flay> 不是 我下个星期要去那里 问问
<flay> 先熟悉下环境
<BloveMaple> 俺是济南滴
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得以前的索引是做得不对，现在10W条记录我SELECT也是一瞬间
<ZhangNing> 我是德州的
<BloveMaple> 呀，就隔一条河
<voidprayer> 又有人討論漢字了……
<ZhangNing> 一条河就不是一个等级了
<flay> 我也來用用繁體
<GPLfeng> 我也来
<voidprayer> GPLfeng, 來字錯了……
<GPLfeng> 我也來
<BloveMaple> ZhangNing: 么等级？
<zdon> 不如大家用甲骨文吧
<voidprayer> calebot, 你有白內障？
<calebot> voidprayer: 不是我
<GPLfeng> 我暈甲骨文
 * calebot 不喜欢翻译
<voidprayer> calebot, 哎。有的時候覺得一些翻書的很可憐。明明是做好書，翻的不好被罵的不是人。
<voidprayer> calebot, 不過再想想賺的那個錢，又覺得對不起那個價。都不知道怎麽擺正心態了。
<happyaron> 哪位懂web开发？
<zzmfish> happyaron, 略懂
<happyaron> zzmfish: 能帮我写个小东西么。
<zzmfish> happyaron, 我不是很空闲
<happyaron> zzmfish: 哦
<voidprayer> happyaron, 我比較閑，說吧。
<voidprayer> happyaron, 我試試。
<happyaron> voidprayer: 有个SQLite数据库，然后希望有个界面能做些基本的查询功能
<happyaron> jyf1987 写了个壳，但是还缺点功能。。。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你在不？
<voidprayer> happyaron, 呃，東西在他那嗎？
<happyaron> voidprayer: 等下我看看自己先改改
<voidprayer> happyaron, 好的。有事再說吧。
<happyaron> 恩，多谢
<voidprayer> happyaron, 沒事，什麽都沒有幫上。
<kenifanying> debian squeeze 安装VirtualBox 4.02 报错：update-rc.d: warning: vboxdrv stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<kenifanying> 该怎么解决？
<kenifanying> 我是从www.virtualbox.org 上下载的deb包……
<happyaron> 没事
<happyaron> 忽略
<kenifanying> 用debian的大侠帮帮忙哈……
<voidprayer> kenifanying, http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=37659&start=0
<kenifanying> voidprayer,我看过这个了，没有用，那个是ubuntu的,我找不到linux-headers-generic这个包……
<voidprayer> kenifanying, 說說看你都試過什麽方法 了。
<happyaron> http://blog.qt.nokia.com/2011/02/12/nokia-new-strategic-direction-what-is-the-future-for-qt/
<kenifanying> sudo update-rc.d vboxdrv defaults
<happyaron> freeflying: QT前途啊
<kenifanying> 得到：update-rc.d: using dependency based boot sequencing
<kenifanying> update-rc.d: warning: vboxdrv stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<happyaron> freeflying: nokia这话说的
<calebot> 某人说得好，nokia 脑子崩了才会去和一个远远落后于自家 symbian 的 OS 合作…
<kenifanying> dpkg --remove VirtualBox-4.0 后重新安装还是一样。我检查过sha256值，与官方提供的一致，所以下载得到的文件应该没问题……
<cfy> happyaron: 哦，应该是存完数据，再index是吧
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，只文件名
<cfy> happyaron: 我改改
<kenifanying> voidprayer，有什么好的建议没？
<voidprayer> kenifanying, 只有那個信息嗎？
<kenifanying> 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 不过只文件名的话，万一文件名一样就人不出来了呀
<voidprayer> kenifanying, 我看 http://forum.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&p=169058 信息很詳細。不知道你有沒有類似的信息。
<cfy> happyaron: 还是cd过去好了。
<^k^> ⇪ title: complie from SVN and install on debian squeeze (View topic) • virtualbox.org
<kenifanying> 整个安装过程就那个信息，以前用fedora的时候没出现过……觉得奇怪
<kenifanying> 好，我看下
<cfy> happyaron: 还是不要改了。添加到PATH里，然后cd过去运行好了。比如a/a.po和b/a.po会搞混吧
<voidprayer> kenifanying, 如果你之前是用圖形界面安裝 deb 不方便復制信息的話，你可以在終端裏使用 dpkg -i xxx.deb 安裝，這樣可以把所有信息都可以放出來。
<happyaron> cfy: pof到底怎样合适呢
<happyaron> cfy: 恩，不改吧
<kenifanying> voidprayer,看这里：http://paste.debian.net/107560/
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，我觉得cd过去合适。
<cfy> happyaron: 以后搞个参数开关好了
<voidprayer> kenifanying, 最後一行是 Processing triggers for python-central ... ？沒有錯誤信息嗎？這個不太懂。
<happyaron> en
<voidprayer> kenifanying, 中間唯一一個退出的信息是“addgroup: The group `vboxusers' already exists as a system group. Exiting.”，而且我覺得應該不會是問題所在。
<kenifanying> voidprayer,我重新试下，稍等
<cfy> happyaron: index使用时间不对会导致效率差很多么，那sqlite不是很那个么
<kenifanying> 蒽，应为之前安装过，所以有vboxusers组
<happyaron> cfy: 怎么差很多？
<cfy> happyaron: 你不是说差很多？
<happyaron> cfy: 我感觉就是空间换时间
<cfy> happyaron: 5605:<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得以前的索引是做得不对，现在10W条记录我SELECT也是一瞬间
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，以前那个脚本生成的有问题
<kenifanying> voidprayer，就刚才贴出的那些信息了，我重试了一遍，还是一样
<happyaron> cfy: 那个时候SELECT count(*)要好几秒
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<voidprayer> kenifanying, 那我無能為力了。你看看其它人有沒有辦法。祝好運。
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<kenifanying> voidprayer,thanks
 * DraZet 夜观天象，今晚酒店、宾馆一定爆满，而且将有无数少女失贞。令人高兴的是，床上躺着的是别人未来的老婆。悲剧的是，你未来的老婆不知道谁床上躺着。更悲剧的是，她当年在40块钱一宿的旅店失身，但是今天却找你要1万块一平的房子才肯和你结婚。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 可以去查一下哪里除了问题。。。
<voidprayer> DraZet, 你也可以去酒店裏失身呀！
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得是根本没有建立索引
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？不清楚。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 现在文件体积比原来大一倍多
<happyaron> cfy: 以前8W条记录有8M多，现在10W条要26M
<cfy> happyaron: 你说的这个老版本是什么时侯的？寒假前面？
<happyaron> cfy: 啊
<DraZet> voidprayer: 不要基友
<cfy> happyaron: 以前那个版本
<happyaron> cfy: 是说以前那个
<happyaron> cfy: create index在开头那个
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<happyaron> cfy: 难道sqlite的index是要手工更新的？
<cfy> happyaron: sqlite3 main.sqlite 'select count(*) from translations;'  0.01s user 0.04s system 97% cpu 0.050 total
<happyaron> cfy: 今天这个版本的插入速度也比昨天快无数了。
<cfy> happyaron: 手动更新？你说用一次更新一次？
<cfy> happyaron: 插入？你说脚本速度么？
<happyaron> cfy: 是不是插入数据的时候不会自动更新索引，而需要你单独再执行什么SQL指令才更新
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，脚本速度
<cfy> happyaron: 查查去
<cfy> happyaron: 不清楚，快是快一点。不过应该没到数量级的差距。
<happyaron> 我这里快了非常多
<happyaron> 原来要停顿一会儿，现在几乎是即时的
<cfy> happyaron: 我写得不烂的话，在开销上应该就少一点了。
<happyaron> en
<cfy> 或许原来模块加载啥的太慢了么。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你说得那个即使，用了几个文件？
<cfy> happyaron: 你说得那个即时，用了几个文件？
<roylez> happyaron: 哈皮
<happyaron> cfy: 10W条记录，所有GNOME的
<happyaron> roylez: 主席好
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<roylez> happyaron: 说嘛呢
<happyaron> roylez: cfy改进他给我写的pl脚本呢
<happyaron> roylez: ruby比pl好学多了。。。
<roylez> happyaron: 显然...
<roylez> happyaron: http://i.imgur.com/B8BbM.gif  情人节谨防单身汉
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> roylez: 我折腾和很久没弄明白pl的数据库模块，但是看你的ruby脚本很快就折腾会了几个基本的操作。。。
<happyaron> 折腾很久
<roylez> happyaron: sequel写得很好阿，可惜db2的接口是烂的
<jyf1987> happyaron: 不要投靠perl
<roylez> jyf1987: http://i.imgur.com/yHOdX.jpg
<jyf1987> roylez: 这个早就看过了 你out了
<happyaron> roylez: 嗯
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我现在还是sh的
<happyaron> 不过sh做这个太困难了
<roylez> jyf1987: http://i.imgur.com/l1DpP.jpg 这个呢
<jyf1987> happyaron: 可是你居然勾结cfy这帮国内反py势力 妄图复辟pl
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 这个没看过
<happyaron> jyf1987: 问题是pl效果最好，哈哈
<happyaron> jyf1987: py的polib实在太不给力
<jyf1987> happyaron: 宁要社会主义的草 也不要资本主义的苗
<happyaron> 主席的msgcat也会丢弃tag信息。。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 实现问题 弄个c的好了
<happyaron> jyf1987: :)
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你写的话我就用
 * happyaron 当然结果得是对的
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那我回去看看怎么弄
<happyaron> cfy: 18.83s user 0.20s system 97% cpu 19.459 total
<jyf1987> 不过这种基础库肯定已经有现成的了
<happyaron> jyf1987: gnu gettext
<jyf1987> 是的
<jyf1987> 不是有个 msgfmt么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 恩
<happyaron> jyf1987: 要解析出来存到数据库
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那用shell应该都可以
<roylez> jyf1987: http://img.izismile.com/img/img4/20110211/640/daily_picdump_616_640_10.jpg
<jyf1987> 先提取所有的item出来合成sql 然后一次性提交sqlite
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那个只能统计
<happyaron> jyf1987: 会丢弃所有fuzzy和tags
<jyf1987> roylez: 这个很棒 哪里搜出来的
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哦
<roylez> jyf1987: www.jandan.net/pic
<jyf1987> happyaron: 公司需要我学django 以后给你做垃圾站应该没五年提
<jyf1987> 没问题
<happyaron> jyf1987: :D
<jyf1987> 常上煎蛋的人 蛋真的被简了么
 * roylez 下班
<freeflying> happyaron: Qt的确是前途未卜啊
<jyf1987> qt咔嚓 哈哈哈哈
<DraZet> Qt  估计还是要回归社区的
<fairywell> ..
<cccc4444> 安装好pidgin的openfetion插件，一打开openfetion就关闭pidgin，有谁知道是怎么回事？？
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<DraZet> What is the Future of Qt? http://conversations.nokia.com/2011/02/12/what-is-the-future-of-qt/?mobile
<cfy> happyaron: http://www.sqlite.org/speed.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: SQLite Database Speed Comparison
<cfy> happyaron: 这里的话，index，它也在insert之前
<cfy> happyaron: 这里的话，index，它在insert之前
<happyaron> cfy: 呃
<redlhl> 我的fcitx在firefox下的光标跟踪总是慢了一拍，请问该如何解决阿？
<happyaron> redlhl: 无解
<ZhangNing> redlhl你用的是什么版本的阿
<ZhangNing> 我也用fcitx，但是感觉没事阿
<redlhl> 不好意思，刚才出去了一下
<redlhl> 我的fcitx是4.0.1的，firefox是3.6.13
<myke2> 今天是不是有3.6.14了
<ZhangNing> redlhl 我的也是4.0.1的，没感觉
<OT_iux> http://www.google.com.hk/webhp 谷歌主页又换了
<microcai> 嘿嘿
<microcai> 用上 gnome3
<microcai> 了
<microcai> 编译出来的
<redlhl> microcai: 膜拜
<happyaron> 4.0pre无压力
<redlhl> firefox的“About Namoroka”窗口竟然有kde的logo
<redlhl> 好奇怪
<microcai> redlhl: .. 痛苦啊，桌面都花屏了
 * microcai reboot
<redlhl> microcai: 。。。
<ZhangNing> microcai: 贴个图看看吧
<microcai> ZhangNing:  ..
 * microcai reboot 
<ZhangNing> 我真还没见过花屏什么样呢
<ZhangNing> 只是听说过
<myke2> MaskRay`: poj2104可以用平衡树?
<myke2> manphiz: 哦，是可以，我写下……
<myke2> manphiz: 哦，是可以，我写下
 * microcai gnome3 太好使了
<djkk> microcai 谢谢
<myke2> awesome3, 太好使了
<happyaron> microcai: 还用xfce不？
<microcai> happyaron:  xfce4 给我滚
<happyaron> microcai: :)
<touparx> microcai< 已经装上gnome3了？
<myke2> happyaron: gnome3å¿«?
 * microcai 4G 内存， 512M 显存， 2.7G CPU ，不用 gnome 3 浪费
<happyaron> myke2: 问 microcai
<microcai> myke2:  非常快
<myke2> microcai: 256M内存
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> os[Linux 2.6.35-26-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[3 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 425 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 26.6% free] disk[Total: 1.4TB, 38.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GTS 512]] sound[Not present]
<palomino|working> 同4g 512m 2.7g
<happyaron> palomino|working: 三腿龙
<palomino|working> 男人么，必须三腿 , happyaron
 * microcai 工作区域个数动态啦！
<djkk> microcai gn3 好快哦，和windowsxp比，怎么样,效率?
<microcai> djkk:  .. gnome3 的界面是最炫的，有了 gnome3 , compiz 可以去死了
<myke2> djkk: ob, awesome都可以
<djkk> microcai myke2 有这么好，*_*
<myke2> djkk: 我没说gnome3
 * microcai yes
<myke2> djkk: 我说awesome, openbox都比xp
<djkk> myke2 不过，我没感觉出来
<ZhangNing> 能贴图看看吗
<soiamso> QT 悲剧日
<microcai> ZhangNing: 没门
<microcai> ZhangNing: 自己装去吧
<djkk> 什么样的电子公告牌系统比较省资源
<soiamso> djkk: 什么是电子公告牌？discuz 这类？
<djkk> soiamso 是的，就社区类系统，就wordpress、phpwind类
<cfy> happyaron: 厄。如果作为bin.模块一定要放到指定位置才行。。。
<soiamso> djkk: 需要节省什么资源？
<cfy> happyaron: 我看看。去掉共同的文件夹路径好了。比如a/b/a.po和a/a/a.po
<cfy> happyaron: 把第一个a去掉
<djkk> soiamso 就处理连接的速度快点
<cfy> happyaron: 对了。你的po一定要以.po结尾
<cfy> soiamso: 海视力这个内存怎么样？
<lifeng> djkk: 历史长久的一些高校bbs通常使用kbs/firebird2000
<soiamso> cfy: 海视力?
<happyaron> cfy: po当然以 .po结尾
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯。海士力。拼错了。刚才看了下壳子
<soiamso> djkk: 可以用C 尝试一下
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。我想到方法去掉文件夹了。
<happyaron> cfy: 那怎么识别不同文件夹呢
<happyaron> cfy: WHERE pof 就无法准确定位文件了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯？做到尽可能去掉
<djkk> lifeng 正在看 bbs.newsmth.net
<soiamso> cfy: 我买所有储存产品都只用 kingston ,其他牌子可靠性不好。
<cfy> happyaron: 比如c/a/a.po和c/b/a.po,那么只会去掉c
<happyaron> cfy: 如果再来一个 b/c/c.po 呢
<happyaron> c
<cfy> soiamso: c/c/c.po?
<happyaron> cfy: 例如b/a/a.po
<happyaron> 。。。。
<cfy> soiamso: 发错
<happyaron> c/a/a.po
<happyaron> 发错
<cfy> happyaron: 那不会去掉了。
<djkk> soiamso 用C啊，做成网页?
<cfy> ....
<happyaron> o
<cfy> happyaron: 反正尽可能去掉。只去掉共同的部分。
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> cfy: 能做成开关么。
<cfy> happyaron: 如果不行就那个了。就算是a/b/c/d/*.po a.po，这样也不会去掉。
<soiamso> djkk: 开发速度/与速度之间找个平衡点
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，可以做个全部去掉的开关。
<myke2> djkk: 你用什么WM?
<lifeng> djkk: 水木的term界面是c写的
<happyaron> cfy: 最好是做一个一点不去和尽量去掉的开关
<cfy> happyaron: 那你再想想还要什么功能。我一并加上。嗯，好的。
<happyaron> cfy: 我想想
<cfy> happyaron: 命令行参数总共有多少呢？数量限制
<soiamso> djkk: 不是说C 好，只是提个醒，慢跟语言的实现有关，php 肯定比java 慢
<happyaron> cfy: 我想能不能把表名做成可以设置的
<ofan> java无比慢
<lifeng> cfy: 你们在讨论什么项目？
<cfy> happyaron: 这个也可以。实在不行搞成配置文件好了。
<happyaron> cfy: 这样可以用一个数据库存多个项目的翻译而不出现冲突
<myke2> djkk: 比xp慢?
<cfy> lifeng: 小脚本。只不过我是‘供货商'XD
<happyaron> cfy: 但是又有问题出来了，现在数据库文件存在程序会退出，那样设计就不能退出了。
<cfy> lifeng: 所以要讨论细节
<djkk> myke2 wm不懂
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。那你写详细点，列个单子。
<happyaron> cfy: 我今天一天接了三个设计单，稍等阿。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 设计单？
<microcai> ?
<microcai> ?
<cfy> 貌似这么多文件
<cfy>  2097152
<cfy> 命令行参数
<myke2> djkk: 那我刚刚说awesome之类比xp快你说没感觉到？
<cfy> soiamso: 有没有推？
<djkk> myke2 xfce和awesome比不知道怎么样?
<happyaron> cfy: 就是怎么设计各种东西
<happyaron> cfy: 如果怕命令行参数太多，是否可以指定一个目录？
<happyaron> cfy: 我估计不好到最后会有多少po文件同时传递给程序。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。可以。这个可以自己判断。那如果是目录那就直接递归读入么？
<happyaron> cfy: 对。
<happyaron> cfy: 估计要有上W文件的处理能力才够用。
<djkk> myke2 曾经用gnome 后来用xfce
<cfy> happyaron: 那要跑很久了。。。以目前的处理能力。。。。。一直开机。。。。。
<happyaron> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/02/14/0941217&amp;from=rss
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 伦敦证券交易所正式使用Linux
<myke2> djkk: 根本不是在同一个层次上的，gnome, xfce提供的是完整的桌面环境，极其庞大，而wm只是管理窗口用的
<happyaron> cfy: 现在就几k了吧。。。
<djkk> myke2 后来要用office,就换到xp了
<happyaron> cfy: 一个文件100条，10W条记录，就1k个文件了。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，几百个文件。
<myke2> djkk: wm就是管理窗口的，我个人应用中桌面环境并不必须
<cfy> happyaron: 如果做大的话，还可以缓存。。。。
 * cfy afk
<djkk> myke2 刚开始，不用套件，还得个个弄，搞不来，直接用命令换桌面环境
<myke2> RavenChan: 一般的Kth number恐怕不能用平衡树直接维护？
<RavenChan> myke2, 划分树
<myke2> RavenChan: 我要练平衡树
<myke2> RavenChan: 还有，如果有修改操作，划分树恐怕就对不起了
<djkk> myke2 说实话，以前用ubuntu，对桌面环境感觉不是很好
<RavenChan> myke2, = =
<RavenChan> myke2, 那就用归并树。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 我们这里一般性的解答是线段树，线段树的节点是平衡树
<RavenChan> myke2, 树套树= =，还是用划分树比较实在
<myke2> RavenChan: 我觉得代码恐怖
<myke2> djkk: 你喜欢什么? 像WindowsXP那样？
<RavenChan> myke2, 树套树的复杂度是怎么样的？
<myke2> RavenChan: 看不懂书上的分析
<RavenChan> myke2, 和归并树什么地方不一样。。。。我傻了，我怎么想都觉得是一样的复杂度。。
<djkk> myke2 高效，功能齐全
<RavenChan> myke2, 树套树怎么做？，第k大怎么找？
<myke2> djkk: 什么叫做功能齐全? CLI也是功能齐全的
<RavenChan> djkk, 图灵机都是功能齐全的呐 myke2
<myke2> RavenChan: 我只看懂有二分答案，不知道怎么实现从叶子到根的更新的。他的平衡树写的很晦涩的，明明是treap
<RavenChan> myke2, 合并是合并两颗树?
<myke2> RavenChan: 我觉得不可能合并树
<RavenChan> myke2, 没关系，直接做树的合并复杂度也不高
<RavenChan> myke2, 查找也是合并相应的树，然后在树中找第k大？这样的复杂度可能比归并树少个logn吧
<djkk> myke2 可能我表达不是很好，自己都糊涂了
<djkk> RavenChan 效率不高
<djkk> myke2 如果只看文本格式，我就无所谓什么环境， 只是一些文档资料，pdf,doc,还有一些视屏，linux下用起来不省心
<myke2> djkk: doc是封闭标准，pdf应该问题不大，即使是ubuntu。
<myke2> RavenChan: 两颗平衡树合并是O(n)
<RavenChan> myke2, 不是的呀= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 还有，我觉得归并树如果有修改操作也会退化
<RavenChan> myke2, 不知道
<myke2> RavenChan: 只有特殊情况下的合并，如果一颗树的最大 <= 另外一颗的最小
<RavenChan> myke2, 合并复杂度是多少呢= =
<RavenChan> myke2, 那总的合并时间也只有nlog(n)^2
<myke2> RavenChan: 两颗一般的树如何合并我全不知道
<RavenChan> myke2, 一个个放进去= =
<RavenChan> myke2, 但是总的合并复杂度不高的。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 那不是nlogn?
<RavenChan> myke2, 又不是每颗树都有n个节点。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 一条祖先路径上的树的大小分别是1, 2, 4, 8, ... 2^k=O(n)
<myke2> 求和就是2^(k+1) = O(n)
<M-sprite> w
<RavenChan> myke2, 嗯
<myke2> RavenChan: 其实如果是一个一个插入的话，可能还是O(nlogn)
<myke2> RavenChan: 一次操作复杂度就是O(n)怎么吃得消
<RavenChan> myke2, 不是的呀= =
<RavenChan> myke2, 一层上的合并复杂度是nlogn
<RavenChan> myke2, 一共logn层
<myke2> RavenChan: 那不是更大？
<myke2> RavenChan: 他好像是删除旧点，插入新点的方式向上维护的
<RavenChan> myke2, 也就是n(logn)^2
<RavenChan> myke2, 那一次修改是logn*logn
<RavenChan> myke2, 我刚说的是建树= =
<MaskRay`> myke2: 线段树每个节点建立一个 bst，储存代表区间的所有节点
<myke2> RavenChan: 你实现下看看
<MaskRay`> myke2: 修改的话，会修改 O(log(n)) 颗树，从复杂度 O(log^2(n))
<RavenChan> myke2, 我不写代码好多年
<myke2> djkk: 你应该先去试试awesome, 其实尝试下就ok了
<MaskRay`> myke2: 查询的话，类似那个 log^3(n) 的方法
<myke2> MaskRay`: 有题号吗? 我改天尝试下，今天再找些平衡基础提
<djkk> myke2 多折腾下
<microcai> c
<myke2> djkk: 不要折腾，自己看完很多资料再去下手
<microcai> myke2: 折腾是人生一大乐事
<djkk> myke2 喜欢 边看，边用
<myke2> djkk: 主要怕用不来了就开始狂骂awesome了
<djkk> myke2 我还好，一般不会为这小事情骂人的
<RavenChan> 谁知道pulseaudio的混音算法是什么？
<happyaron> RTFC
<RavenChan> happyaron, C是什么？
<voidprayer> RavenChan, Code吧應該是。
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<myke2> djkk: 很多，我上次在网上看见有人声称，Windows下的高手让人人都会编程，Linux下高手垄断编程。
<happyaron> RavenChan: :)
<RavenChan> myke2, 编程不是普通人该做的事
<RavenChan> myke2, 让人人编程的结果就是垃圾越来越多
<djkk> myke2 什么意思呢？
<RavenChan> myke2, 编程本来就不应该是一件人人都能做的事
<myke2> RavenChan: 我理解有问题
<myke2> djkk: 他原话是这样的
<myke2> djkk: windows的大师把编程搞得像搭积木，让人人都会编程，解决实际问题；linux的大神把编程搞得像天书，只有极少数会编程，多数人只能期盼哀求这些神人帮助自己解决问题。
<djkk> myke2 我学c++，以前学的可头都痛了,linux下编程主要是啥都要自己搞定,要求高，windows的集成环境好,开头容易
<myke2> djkk: 你看下那话
<RavenChan> myke2, 编程本来就不应该是一件人人都能做的事
<RavenChan> myke2, linux的方法可以为我们避免大量垃圾
<myke2> RavenChan: 我怎么觉得Linux很多时候是动手编程的，譬如perl
<djkk> myke2  不是说,linux下api维护的不好,开发的软件都直接设计到内核去了
<RavenChan> djkk, 还行吧= =这可以算是为了减少冗余所做的妥协
<myke2> RavenChan: 我没涉及Linux编程，不太清楚。但是就是觉得如果在Windows下要排序一个列表文件，一个“很好”的处理方法就是找软件把他变为Excel文件，然后用Excel排序，最后再想办法转回去
<djkk> RavenChan 啊，那岂不是linux编成要懂的比较多,真有难度?
<RavenChan> myke2, sort ...
<RavenChan> djkk, 也许吧= =
<myke2> RavenChan: sort? Windows下有sort?
 * RavenChan 是心理作用还是怎么= =我真的觉得pulseaudio的混音质量比alsa的dmix高。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 是真的，不是心理因素
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我看了下dmix的介绍，dmix的精度只有高24位，低8位是填0的，所以我就想了解一下pa是怎么做的
<myke2> MaskRay: tex里面我如何统计\begin{document}到\end{document}有多少字?
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦，你用emacs
<djkk> RavenChan 请问，linux下的开发，用的是什么环境?(c/c++)
<Xunrui> emacs用到我头都大了,谁能教下..
<myke2> Xunrui: vim
<Xunrui> myke2: vim ??
<myke2> Xunrui: 欢迎使用vim
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不知道了，现在用oss4+pulse
<RavenChan> djkk, vim/gcc/gdb/<emacs>
<Xunrui> myke2: ... 我试试吧..
<myke2> Xunrui: 从vimtutor起步
<Xunrui> myke2: Windows能用吗??
<soiamso> cfy: 还没有
<RavenChan> Xunrui, 编辑器还是用vim,emacs里面提供的编辑器似乎不够好
<myke2> Xunrui: www.vim.org有for windows，而且vimtutor是简体中文
<RavenChan> happyaron, 用oss4还用pa？
<Xunrui> RavenChan: 至今我还不会关闭Buffer
<Xunrui> myke2: 谢谢
<RavenChan> happyaron, oss4在我这里杯具，认不出hdmi口，而且不识别耳机= =
<myke2> lainme: \maketitile能否不要显示那个月份
<RavenChan> myke2, \date{}
<lainme> myke2: 我不懂..
<RavenChan> myke2, 在开头放这么一句
<djkk> RavenChan 不用什么图形库？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 嗯，这样免于大面积折腾
<RavenChan> djkk, ?
<myke2> RavenChan: 谢谢，我测试
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我的alsa有锁死现象，oss4不怕了
<RavenChan> happyaron, 锁死？你是说独占问题？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 主要还走pulse管理，播放器都用oss4
<happyaron> 嗯
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<happyaron> RavenChan: 播放器直接走oss4，这样效果好一点
<voidprayer> RavenChan, 和OSS4發個bug提交唄……
<happyaron> 别的懒得折腾了，都交给pulse一并收拾掉
<djkk> RavenChan 在linux下,设计一个图形程序，用什么开发库?
<RavenChan> djkk, C还是c++？
<RavenChan> voidprayer, = =估计已经有人提交了，是个普遍问题
<djkk> c++
<voidprayer> RavenChan, 是嗎……hdmi……不知道是什麽……
<RavenChan> happyaron, 走pa->oss的话延迟会比较大？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 音乐软件直接oss4
<happyaron> RavenChan: 延迟就没了
<djkk> RavenChan c++
<RavenChan> happyaron, pa似乎对oss支持不怎样？
<voidprayer> happyaron, 問題是一般都會用個jack
<happyaron> RavenChan: 其他无关紧要的东西才走pa
<Xunrui> IRC里特别对某人说话是用 " : " 还是 " , "
<RavenChan> djkk, 那么qt
<happyaron> voidprayer: 没折腾jack，那是专业级的家伙
<happyaron> 还没空折腾
<voidprayer> Xunrui, 無關緊要。
<RavenChan> Xunrui, 只要提到名字就行
<voidprayer> happyaron, 要折騰嗎？
<Xunrui> 哦
<voidprayer> happyaron, 那個放那不管不就成了。
<happyaron> voidprayer: jack要独占的
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我本来也想这么干的= =
<voidprayer> happyaron, 這個是……jack獨占的問題很不爽。
<happyaron> RavenChan: pa对oss支持没啥问题了
<RavenChan> happyaron, 可是oss对我的硬件支持不好= =
<happyaron> RavenChan: 那没法，老实地用alsa去
<djkk> RavenChan 看来，我要精通vim 和 emacs
<happyaron> voidprayer: 独占的话我就不打算折腾了
<myke2> RavenChan: emacs调试方便否?
<reiv> happyaron: jack用起来很方便的。。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我也想过pa->jack,然后尽量用jack
<happyaron> voidprayer: 我折腾oss4的初衷就是它可以不独占而多个程序发声。
<myke2> RavenChan: 我觉得gdb调试极其……
<voidprayer> happyaron, 嗯。
<RavenChan> reiv, jack有每个应用程序都独立的音量吗？
<happyaron> reiv: 别的程序如果pa->jack->oss4，这不很无聊了阿。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 但是wine似乎有问题= =
<RavenChan> myke2, 足矣
<reiv> RavenChan: 可以做到。
<happyaron> RavenChan: wine现在直接走oss4，就没啥问题了。
<voidprayer> happyaron, 你真討厭，寫個blog搜jack 獨占第一個第二個都是你的。
<myke2> RavenChan: ? 你仅仅 gdb somefile?
<RavenChan> reiv, 但是mplayer不支持jack的mix
<happyaron> voidprayer: :(
<reiv> RavenChan: 没问题的。
<voidprayer> reiv, 對了，你上次的那個Issue那個網站叫什麽？不好意思，上次看完文章順手一關就找不到了……
<voidprayer> reiv, 謝謝了。
<RavenChan> myke2, 反正多线程什么的我没调试过
<reiv> voidprayer: haskell的那个？
<djkk> debian 的dvd里面有没有 源代码?
<voidprayer> reiv, 對。
<myke2> RavenChan: 我现在只需要调试简单代码
<reiv> voidprayer: google 搜索 monad reader
<myke2> RavenChan: 觉得我的代码能力还没到1AC的程度
<reiv> voidprayer: themonadreader.wordpress.com
<voidprayer> reiv, 我就記得個 issue，其它都記不得。感謝，找到了。
<RavenChan> reiv, 有的mplayer不能直接通过jack调音量似乎，而是用mplayer内部的过滤器调整的音量
<RavenChan> myke2, 那足够了。。。
<RavenChan> myke2, 或者，你试试gdb -tui
<reiv> RavenChan: 对的。jack都不能直接调音量的。可以在
<happyaron> djkk: 可以下载到吧
<Xunrui> Ubuntu适合于搭建服务器么??
<RavenChan> reiv, 所以说嘛= =
<happyaron> Xunrui: 用debian
<Xunrui> happyaron: debian?
<reiv> RavenChan: 可以在mplayer和system playback人工插一个调音量的。
<happyaron> Xunrui: 嗯
<happyaron> Xunrui: 稳定性好，ubuntu是基于debian做的。
<RavenChan> reiv, ?具体？
<Xunrui> happyaron: 去哪里可以找到??
<happyaron> Xunrui: www.debian.org
<s_cd> 我这里情人节突然下大雨了,还是回来上网好
<myke2> RavenChan: 太好了，过去一直不知道这功能
 * microcai 我这里却是下雪
<myke2> RavenChan: 是新版本才有的?
<Xunrui> happyaron: 那适合做桌面系统么??
<reiv> RavenChan: ==
<BloveMaple> 俺这里是化雪。。
<happyaron> Xunrui: 适合
<happyaron> Xunrui: 但是默认设置没有ubuntu那么仔细
<voidprayer> BloveMaple, 看來你那最悲劇。
<Xunrui> happyaron: 也就是说桌面系统还是用Ubuntu比较好?
<happyaron> Xunrui: 看你自己的喜好，如果是新手建议尝试ubuntu
<Kandu> happyaron: 你在用 ubuntu 還是 debian 呢
<happyaron> Kandu: 都有
<Xunrui> happyaron: 与Kandu同感...
<myke2> RavenChan: 怎么统计一部分文字中的字数？vim
<happyaron> 话说我都用过，喜欢哪个还要看自己。
<happyaron> 服务器还是debian好，这没得说。
<reiv> RavenChan: jackd可以任意控制音频流的走向。系统启动的时候，自动启动一个调音量的，指定一个名字，然后修改mplayer的配置，让它不要连系统的声音输出，而是连接调音量的输入。
<RavenChan> myke2, 不知道呀= =我都不知道vim怎么统计字数
<myke2> RavenChan: 好像是C-G
<myke2> RavenChan: C-g还是C-G忘了
<RavenChan> reiv, 高级....
<Xunrui> myke2: C-g 和 C-G 有什么区别??
<myke2> happyaron: 觉得是Ubuntu还是Debian, 无所谓新手和老手
<reiv> RavenChan: http://s2.kimag.es/share/17596247.png
<myke2> Xunrui: C-G == Ctrl + Shift + G
<myke2> Xunrui: 你反正可以发现vim比较方便的
<RavenChan> reiv, = =，这是不是略麻烦了一点。。
<Xunrui> myke2: 怪不得Emacs我按键总没有反应
<reiv> RavenChan: 图中右下角是一个控制音量的(jamin)，修改~/.mplayer/config，加上ao=jack:port=jamin,jack，可以让mplayer优先连接jamin的输入。
<myke2> Xunrui: vim没这么搞，很少有CTRL + Shift的特别常用的，CTRL, ALT, SHIFT都很少碰
<RavenChan> reiv, 那么有多少程序，就要多少jamin?
<reiv> RavenChan: jackd一般都是把每次要用的程序都自动启动，然后连接好的。
<myke2> Xunrui: 也有些的，但是不像emacs频繁
<reiv> RavenChan: 可以这么搞。
<reiv> RavenChan: jamin比较复杂，有简单的调音量的。
<RavenChan> reiv, 我还是老老实实用pa算了，话说没有jack的插件可以比较方便的调音量吗？
<djkk> myke2 C-G是emacs里的吧
<myke2> djkk: vim也有
<Xunrui> myke2: 你对vim挺了解的嘛..
<djkk> myke2 我试了，怎么没用
<myke2> Xunrui: 不太
<RavenChan> myke2, C-g只告诉我行数。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 我刚刚查过了，是g C-G
<reiv> RavenChan: 现在我只用mplayer（视频）和mpd（音乐）。
<Kandu> myke2: 唔，直接 range 寫到 !wc 應該好用
<myke2> RavenChan: 如果要某段的话，visual mode中g C-G
<fairywell> 各位，gui的邮件客户端kmail怎么样？
<RavenChan> myke2, 了解
<RavenChan> Kandu, 具体？
<Kandu> RavenChan: 例子統計 lineno 2~8就  :2,8w !wc
<myke2> Xunrui: 觉得vim容易上手，你看vimtutor
<RavenChan> Kandu, w是写到标准输出?
<Kandu> RavenChan: w 就是 write 縮寫，後面的是文件名
<microcai> ?
<myke2> Kandu: 汗，还是管道阿
<microcai> pidgin 没有声音掉了
<microcai> gnome3 做了嘛手脚？！
<Xunrui> myke2: vimtutor只是vim的翻译版本吧?
<microcai> ?
<myke2> Xunrui: vimtutor是用vim打开他的一个给新手入门的帮助文件，你没打开？
<roylez_> Xunrui: 你不幸看到的是中文版
<voidprayer> reiv, 看上次文章的總結時候有點小暈。問下，functor二定律中 fmap id = id 中前面的 id :: a -> a而後面的 id :: f a -> f a吧應該是？
<microcai> happyaron: 在？
<microcai> happyaron:  你用上 OSS4 和 gnome3 了？
<Xunrui> myke2, royles_: 没有去碰到,我在给学校做花灯......
<voidprayer> reiv`, 感謝幫忙。
 * microcai 4G 内存都不够用！！！ gnome3 太 MTD 吃内存了！
 * microcai mutter 吃掉了 1.5G 内存
 * microcai firefox 吃 1.6G 内存
<Xunrui> ***microcai: gnome3 是什么??
 * microcai eclipse 再吃 1G 内存 ...
<djkk> microcai 不是很快吗?
 * microcai 囧 ， 4G 内存就这样没了。看来得找个机会升级内存去
<myke2> djkk: 我这里C-G == C-g
<microcai> djkk:  DOS 还只用 20k 内存呢。快 么？
<djkk> microcai 你可是刚才说很快的,gnome3 开发没完全吧
<microcai> djkk:  .. mutter 还老崩溃
<RavenChan> microcai, 这么恨？
<djkk> microcai 哈哈
<microcai> RavenChan:  恩
<microcai> djkk: 不是节约内存就就快的。
<myke2> djkk: awesome3开发基本stable
<M-sprite> 有谁用nokia N900的？可不可以刷机装双系统啊？
<RavenChan> microcai, 我总的内存使用也不过1.5G
<microcai> M-sprite: 可以
<M-sprite> microcai: 你在用吗
<djkk> myke2 是啊，C-G == C-g
<microcai> RavenChan:  ... 我只有 500m 剩下了
<Xunrui> M-sprite: Nokia的手机不是Symbian的吗?
<microcai> M-sprite: 理论可行，希望你折腾一下。
<microcai> Xunrui:  N900 是 meego
<Xunrui> microcai: meego是什么??
<myke2> djkk: 恩，vim我其实不太熟悉
<djkk> myke2 我也刚用不久，不懂就baidu
<ofan> Xunrui: 估计是挂的最快的linux系统
<M-sprite> microcai: 你在使用吗？
<myke2> djkk: baidu????
<djkk> microcai 难道，快一点的桌面都要占内存这么恐怖?
<Xunrui> ofan: 你是指meego?
<Kandu> myke2: 唔？我覺得用管道來粘合還算不錯
<djkk> myke2 搜索怎么用
<ofan> Xunrui: yeah
<M-sprite> microcai: 的确可以的，我看见过装ubuntu, backtrack的了
<myke2> djkk: 当然google
<Xunrui> iPhone装Ubuntu吗?
<myke2> Kandu: 我更喜欢普通模式，不太喜欢扩展命令模式
<Xunrui> 可以吗??
<djkk> myke2 能用当然首选google
<happyaron> microcai: 用oss4了，gnome3没有
<caleb-> Xunrui: 可以装 android
<microcai> happyaron:  ... gnome3 很好。已经超越 mac 了
<Xunrui> caleb: iPhone ??
<caleb-> Xunrui: 对
<happyaron> microcai: 稳定性阿。
<caleb-> gnome3 好吃内存
<Xunrui> caleb: 怎么装?双系统行么?
<microcai> happyaron:  只有 mutter 偶尔崩溃。 mutter 会自动重启，没什么大不了的
<myke2> djkk: 除了手机，不用baidu
<caleb-> vbox 内存 512M 不够用
<caleb-> Xunrui: 行
 * caleb- 第一次把 vbox 内存加大到超过 512M
<Xunrui> caleb: 怎么装上去??
<caleb-> Xunrui: google 吧，好几个月了
<Xunrui> caleb: ...
<myke2> Xunrui: 装上什么？
<Xunrui> myke2: iPhone装Android
<myke2> Xunrui: 有￥人
<Xunrui> myke2: 没有..
<Xunrui> myke2: 机器是好不容易到手的..
<myke2> Xunrui: 听说是iOS?
<djkk> 我想搞linux集成，以后弄些个虚拟机啊，网站什么的，都要知道些什么？
<Xunrui> myke2: 恩,在上面再装一个Android
<Xunrui> myke2: 看来是可行的
<myke2> Xunrui: iOS是apt管理?
<fairywell> 。。。
<Xunrui> myke2: 不知道哦,也许吧,反正安装 包 是可以的
<myke2> Xunrui: 上次听 cfy 说他安装perl
<Xunrui> myke2: 可以安装 deb  ||  cfy 是谁??
<myke2> Xunrui: 直接问他，也用iPhone的
<Xunrui> myke2: 反正安装 Deb包 是可行的
<caleb-> deb 包本来就是标准包
<caleb-> deb == tarball + ar
<Xunrui> caleb-: 我还以为 deb 是 Debian 的捏..
<caleb-> Xunrui: embedded system 很多都用 ipk, ipk 90% 和 deb 一样
<happyaron> Xunrui: 是debian的
<myke2> Xunrui: 是Debian的
<caleb-> 旧版 ipk == tarball in tarball
<happyaron> Xunrui: 但是有标准
<caleb-> 新版 ipk == tarball + ar (和 deb 一样)
<ofan> 推荐个chrome发推的插件FaWave,支持twitter,sina,TX等
<Xunrui> 但是用deb包的系统不一定是Debian-based的系统??
<caleb-> Mac OS X 很多人用 fink, 就是用 deb 管理的
 * zmcbb30 各位注意 , 雕叔来了!
<happyaron> Xunrui: 不是
<happyaron> Xunrui: 你可以自己搞一套
<microcai> happyaron:  PA使用 OSS 的时候需要加  mmap=0 ，不加的话声音会. .. XXXXX
<microcai> happyaron: why ?
<happyaron> microcai: 我加了啊。
<happyaron> microcai: 不知道，没研究，不过我确实加了。
<microcai> happyaron: 我知道。我只是想知道为何不加不行 .....
<Xunrui> happyaron: 那iOS是基于Linux的吗?
<happyaron> microcai: 不知道
<happyaron> Xunrui: 不是
<happyaron> Xunrui: windows上也可以用dpkg
<RavenChan> happyaron, Xunrui mach+bsd?
<Xunrui> RavenChan: ????
<happyaron> RavenChan: 算是吧。。。
<myke2> happyaron: windows上能用wm么?
<happyaron> myke2: 可以用kde
<happyaron> myke2: windows上
<myke2> happyaron: 我想把awesome搞过去
<RavenChan> myke2, 可以，比如win7的dwm ...
<happyaron> myke2: 那你得自己移植
<cfy> Xunrui: 你要在ip上装perl?
<caleb-> myke2: 可以用 cygwin + WM
<Xunrui> cfy: No, 我要装Android
 * caleb- 在 win32 用 evilwm
<cfy> Xunrui: 哦。
<myke2> caleb-: cygwin又不是不知道有多“快”
<RavenChan> myke2, 还有比如toy'd
<myke2> RavenChan: 有没有tiling wm
<Xunrui> cfy: 或者Ubuntu也行
<caleb-> 对耶，不知 win32 有没 tiling WM
<RavenChan> myke2, 似乎有的
<myke2> RavenChan: 最好默认按键和vim比较像，那样我就不写配置文件了，配置文件太……
<RavenChan> myke2, hashtwm，google到的
<myke2> RavenChan: 我正好也google到
<myke2> RavenChan: 不过那个网页似乎无法上
<cfy> Xunrui: 哦。不会。。。。
<touparx> 今天发现linux下用adobe flash player看flash无法托动
<Xunrui> cfy: 我在纠结这个问题~
<cfy> Xunrui: 这有啥好纠结的。。。。。
<Xunrui> cfy: 不会啊~~...
<ghw> 去
<ghw> #bsdchat看看
<cfy> Xunrui: 那就别搞了。。。。
<ghw> #bsdchat
<Xunrui> cfy: Google是万能的~
<cfy> Xunrui: 嗯。google和前是一样的
<Xunrui> cfy: ?
<cfy> Xunrui: google不是万能的。没有google是万万不能的。。。。
<Xunrui> cfy: 至少没了Baidu是可以的
<cfy> Xunrui: 不关心百度。。。
<caleb-> 没了Baidu是可以的
<caleb-> baidu 只有吞楼吃文河蟹是业界第一
<cfy> Xunrui: 折腾还不如看书。
<Xunrui> cfy: 额,不过为什么我的Google拼音不出全角符号?
<cfy> 我怎么会知道？
<Xunrui> cfy: 书上不说Google拼音,只有Baidu拼音
<cfy> Xunrui: 什么书。还讲拼音的。。。。。
<Xunrui> cfy: 操作系统入门,百度出版社
<caleb-> 百度出版社
<caleb-> 只有讲 win32 吧
<cfy> Xunrui: 你看点学术的书吧
<lainme> ……出版社
<caleb-> 还 操作系统入门...
<cfy> Xunrui: 比如 算法导论。
<cfy> Xunrui: 不跟你扯了。。。
 * cfy afk
<Xunrui> 我正在尝试通过SSH连接iPhone
<Xunrui> 但是不知道Username和Password
<myke2> RavenChan: 用过dwm么
<M-sprite> 有谁知道在wordpress中直接显示视频的框的插件哪个比较好？
<Xunrui> 嵌入YouTube
<OT_iux> 国内看不到……
<Xunrui> Youku
<RavenChan> myke2, 没= =
<djkk> mirc 怎么设置字符用 GB18030
<Xunrui> 哈哈~~~ 我终于用SSH登上了iPhone
<myke2> RavenChan: 其实wikipedia里面提供了好几个win32 tiling, 有个bug.n也是dwm的clone
<RavenChan> myke2, 这样..
<myke2> RavenChan: 改天试试
<drazet> Xunrui, 然后呢？
<Xunrui> drazet: 装Ubuntu
<drazet> Xunrui, iphone 装ubuntu？
<Xunrui> drazet: Android都行了,Ubuntu不行??
<drazet> Xunrui, 。。。。  不同的硬件 没驱动
<ZhangNing> Xunrui: 装完了吗
<ZhangNing> Xunrui: 装完之后能放出个教程吗，我的touch闲置着呢
<Xunrui> ZhangNing: 目前没有
<Xunrui> ZhangNing: 先装Android
<ZhangNing> Xunrui: 还差很多吗？
<ZhangNing> Xunrui: 加油！
<Xunrui> ZhangNing: ...
<cfy> RavenChan: 你推帐号多少？
<Xunrui> ZhangNing: 感觉很像小白鼠
<ZhangNing> Xunrui: 可是装成功之后你就进化成了皮卡丘了……
<RavenChan> cfy, roraven
<Xunrui> ZhangNing: 皮卡丘是虾米??
<cfy> RavenChan: No people results for roraven......
<Eua> 帮下忙啊，我用live usb 上网下载文件想拷进U盘，怎么做？？
<RavenChan> cfy, http://iperl.co.cc/twt/user.php?id=roraven
<^k^> ⇪ title: 登录 Transparent Raven Twitese
<RavenChan> cfy, 你是@chenfengyuan?
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯。奇怪我在官方上面怎么搜索不到
<RavenChan> cfy, 你似乎已经fo我了
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯，还好我在vps里面已经登录了。
<cfy> RavenChan: 刚刚fo,我现在都在官网上上，https
<Eua> 使用live usb ，怎么向优盘拷文件啊？？
<RavenChan> cfy, 官网https能上？
<cfy> RavenChan: 可以，hosts改下就成
<RavenChan> cfy, 应该改成什么？
<M-sprite> 有谁知道maemo系统的啊
<drazet> 不知道
<M-sprite> android呢
<djkk> [23:39] <+flood-1__> &B%17> * .?0>8@ &B%17> * .?0>8@ &B%17> * .?0>8@ &B%17> * .?0>8@ &B%17> * .?0>8@ &B%17> * .?0>8@ &B%17> * .?0>8@
<djkk> [23:39] <+_____-1__> &B%17> * .?0>8@ &B%17> * .?0>8@ &B%17> * .?0>8@ &B%17> * .?0>8@ &B%17
<voidprayer> djkk, 這是什麽？
<voidprayer> djkk, 23:39？未來的？昨天的？
<djkk> 反复出的  (这是啥意思？)
<djkk> irc.mindforge.org訪問不了,被攻擊
<djkk> 听人说的
<djkk> 引用原文 "我在一個頻道看到類似這樣的，不知是某人在玩還是最近攻擊的主角"
<myke2> MaskRay: 有个优化上次不知道你做了没有，就是并查集+splay的，其实每个顶点可以维护一个个数
<microcai> 虾姑
<voidprayer> reiv, 不好意思，想再打擾一下。
 * microcai 我老婆居然说从来没吃过 虾姑
<OT_iux> @@
<voidprayer> microcai, 蝦姑是什麽？
<OT_iux> 又叫螳螂虾
<OT_iux> 甲壳纲动物
<OT_iux> 常用于火锅
<OT_iux> 活活地掷进沸汤里，盖上盖子
<OT_iux> 等它变红完事
<cfy> 差不多了。rc-5或者release?
<cfy> linux-2.6.38
<cfy> 唉。。。还没有。。。
<cfy> mp3info2这个软件真不好用。。。
<cfy> 文档看了半天也没有明白。。。
<microcai> voidprayer: 看来你也没吃过
<cfy> 文档搞得像例子。。。
<voidprayer> microcai, 嗯。
<roylez_> cfy: 总比文档搞得像《列子强吧
<cfy> roylez_: 列子？
<roylez_> cfy: 恩...
<cfy> roylez_: 不明白。。。
<roylez_> ..
<voidprayer> cfy, 就是有文檔你都看不懂……
<cfy> voidprayer: 哦。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 唉，能力有限。。。。
 * djkk slaps mmmdjkk around a bit with a large trout
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马出来吃草了
<voidprayer> cfy, 讓你鑽研文字去了，鑽研一圈來句“去他媽的文檔，寫這麽高深，還不如看代碼呢”
<voidprayer> cfy, 話說為什麽這麽多人在 mp3 信息上花這麽大功夫？
<cfy> roylez_: voidprayer，我要求不搞，能把每隔参数分段落写就好。。。。。
<caleb-> 還不如看代碼++
<cfy> voidprayer: 我怎么知道。我都是直接清除的。。。。
<cfy> caleb-: iozone用过么？
<caleb-> cfy: 沒
<roylez_> cfy: 要求好高，我的代码向来写得像一堆面条
<cfy> roylez_: 我说文档。
<cfy> roylez_: 好像man bash的布局。就是每个参数，用来干啥。简单说说就好。
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见面条主席
<happyaron> roylez_: 以后就叫面条主席了
<cfy> caleb-: 那东西没文档，代码倒是很清除。。。
<cfy> caleb-: 那东西没文档，代码倒是很清楚
<roylez_> happyaron: 死哈啤
<OT_iux> 面主席你好……
<voidprayer> roylez_, 面主席……這個……
<Xunrui> ZhangNing: 在吗?
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥是面主席？
<roylez_> cfy: 你没看zsh的文档，那个叫你痛不欲生
<voidprayer> cfy, 因為代碼像面條嘛……
<voidprayer> roylez_, 你是說 man zsh 還是 /usr/share/doc 的什麽東西？
 * reiv 这几天一直在研究在google calendar里面添加天气
<cfy> roylez_: 我没看。。。。那个分类。。。我想看个变量啥意思。直接去翻bash的了。。。不知道那节。。。。
<voidprayer> roylez_,  反正 man zsh 已經不過了。
<cfy> voidprayer: 哦。。。
<voidprayer> reiv, 不好意思，能打擾一下嗎？
<M-sprite> 有谁买了nokia N900的？
<reiv> voidprayer: 没关系。
<roylez_> voidprayer: man zshall
<voidprayer> reiv, 有個問題是這樣的。文章中對 Monad 和 Applicative Functor 的比較中有這樣一句。
<cfy> roylez_: 看来主席已经在zsh的文档中锻炼出来了。。。。
<voidprayer> "Intuitively, it is this ability to use the output from previous computations to decide what computations to run next that makes Monad more powerful than Applicative.
<voidprayer> "
<OT_iux> reiv 添加天气……不是有个public的calendar叫 weather 么，把它加入到自己的关注日历里面似乎就可以了
<roylez_> applicative...
<voidprayer> reiv, Applicative 不也能拿上次運算的結果連續計算嗎？
<roylez_> 干嘛用这么倒霉的词
<cfy> 倒霉？
<reiv> OT_iux: 那个挂了。现在琢磨着，自己用google calendar的API，自己更新...
<voidprayer> reiv, [2,3] <**> [(+2)] <**> [(-3)] = [1,2]
<voidprayer> reiv, 這不是一樣嗎？
<cfy> 这是haskell代码？
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell的正则和perl比怎么样？
<voidprayer> reiv, ==，這代碼是錯的……
<cfy> MaskRay: 依赖肯定没perl好。其他的呢？比如速度。
<reiv> voidprayer: 没明白...
<voidprayer> reiv, 呃，沒有明白我說的哪裏？
<MaskRay> cfy: 还没用过正则
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，ruby的正则是内置的吧
<roylez_> 对
<reiv> voidprayer: ==
<voidprayer> s/(-3)/((-)3)/
<roylez_> cfy: 不需要像py那样import re
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。我在想用haskell写程序会快点吧
<cfy> MaskRay: perl快速原型，然后haskell重写
<voidprayer> roylez_, Applicative 這個次有什麽問題嗎？
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。
<OT_iux> @@挂了阿……
<roylez_> voidprayer: 纠结
<cfy> roylez_: haskell的正则还要自己装的，我晕了。。。。
<voidprayer> roylez_, 什麽糾結？
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> cfy: 你干嘛不去用lisp得了，多高调
<reiv> cfy: 用haskell platform吧
<reiv> voidprayer: 正在看
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯。。。lisp括号太多看着头痛。。。。
<cfy> reiv: 厄，我连语法都不会。。。。。
<cfy> 我只是在想。。用haskell可以细节控制。
<Eua> 我只有一个优盘，做成了liveusb，进系统后，我想同时拷文件优盘?
<voidprayer> cfy, 沒有什麽，人家都說了，其實lisp的括號數量級比C高不了太多，只是C用了兩種括號。
<voidprayer> Eua, 可以。
<roylez_> cfy: 你想抛弃perl了？
<voidprayer> Eua, mount 就成了。
<cfy> roylez_: 差不多。perl水太深。
<voidprayer> Eua, sudo mkdir /mnt/temp && sudo mount /dev/xxxx /mnt/temp
<Eua> 发现优盘挂在了 /cdrom下
<roylez_> cfy: ruby吧，少操心很多
<voidprayer> Eua, ……
<reiv> cfy: 很多时候，haskell严格的类型让人感觉很烦。当然，可能是我水平还不到家。
<cfy> roylez_: 而且perl对我来说有明显劣势。数学太慢。。。
<Eua> 成只读了
<reiv> voidprayer: 大概明白了。
<cfy> reiv: 你这样让C情何以堪
<voidprayer> reiv, Pascal 轉 Haskell 的人對嚴格類型的自虐有快感……
<reiv> cfy: C可以cast嘛。。。
<Eua> 不能重新挂载了
<cfy> reiv: cast?不懂
<voidprayer> reiv, 大概明白了是？
<Eua> 说是busy
<reiv> voidprayer: 主要是pure很烦人，让我等习惯printf  debug的人郁闷。
<voidprayer> Eua, 哦， remount
<Eua> 接着busy
<cfy> reiv: 你也是haskell阿。到时候问你问题。。。
<voidprayer> reiv, 嗯。這個是的。我上次問 Maskray 有沒有什麽好方法去調試，也沒有。我不想什麽程序都寫成 Array 一樣的東西呀……
<OT_iux> 先装死去了……大家888~
<voidprayer> s/Array/Arrow
<Eua> 拔了后，出错奔溃
<MaskRay> cfy: 抛弃 Perl 了啊
<Xunrui> 我在iPhone上安装Android失败了...
<Eua> 崩溃
<cfy> voidprayer: MaskRay只写正确的程序。。。。自然不要调试XD
<reiv> voidprayer: 上下文已经解释了。Monad会在每一步算出结果，然后以这个结果作为下一步的输入。
<cfy> MaskRay: perl数学太慢了。。。。所以玩玩别的XD
<voidprayer> reiv, 嗯。可是 <*> 不也是算出結果嗎？
<MaskRay> reiv: 那个 Control.Monad.Writer 还是不方便啊
<reiv> voidprayer: 用unsafePerformIO
<Eua> 优盘拔了，重新插上，没反应了
<reiv> 怒了就用unsafePerformIO
<voidprayer> reiv, [3,4] <**> [(+2)] <**> [(+3)]
<caleb-> Xunrui: 该不会是装模拟器？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我现在用perl例遍个数组都觉得怕，想会不会很慢。。。。
<Eua> 怎么办啊？？？？！！！！
<voidprayer> Eua, ，應該用 mount -o remount,rw xxx /mnt/cdrom
<voidprayer> Eua 重啟。
<Xunrui> caleb-: 不是的, 是双系统..
<cfy> MaskRay: perl负担大吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,perl数学太差咋办？
<reiv> voidprayer: Applicative不要求每一步计算出结果。例如getLine  >>= (return . \x -> if x == "a" then 2 else 3)
<voidprayer> reiv, 其實好像可以 xxx seq print 這樣吧。
<Eua> 显示为只读，
<cfy> 国内风气对不对？
<cfy> haskell人这么多。。。
<cfy> 这里风气不对阿。。。。
<ofan> 真研究的不多吧
<cfy> gDD: ...
<ofan> haskell
<Eua> 文件都在 /cdrom下，也卸载不了啊
<gDD> cfy: 好啊...
<cfy> 我没拼错阿。。。。
<cfy> gDD: hi.好久不见了。你浙江哪里的？
<Eua> 有谁遇见过啊
<gDD> cfy: 宁波
<cfy> gDD: 哦。。。。挺近的。
<gDD> cfy: 你好像是嘉兴的吧?
<cfy> gDD: 是啊。
<cfy> reiv: casting?强制转换？
<gDD> cfy: 开过跨海大桥就到你们那里了..
<cfy> gDD: 嗯，你市区的么？
<voidprayer> reiv, 這個例子沒有看明白。這個例子在 Applicative 中不能實現嗎？
<gDD> cfy: 不是市区的, 宁波下的小市
<cfy> gDD: 哦。那时间还要再加。。。
<voidprayer> reiv, 我明白了。就是後面那個 "a" 判斷這一步做不了是吧。
<reiv> voidprayer: 也可以...
<voidprayer> reiv, 對了，也做的了，寫成 x == pure "a" 應該就可以判斷了。
<voidprayer> reiv, 那那個例子的意思是？
<gDD> cfy: 到上海走跨海大桥才2.5小时
 * cfy 睡觉去。。。。。
<reiv> voidprayer: 主要是Monad是Applicative的子类型，存在是Applicative而不是Monad的情况。
<drazet> 刚找到论坛里面某人头像的套图
<voidprayer> Eua, 沒有，用 mount -o remount,rw
<cfy> gDD: 嗯，我这里快了。我想现在高铁，我这里30min吧。不过地铁还要一段时间
 * gDD 推荐hundredpushups.com
<voidprayer> Eua, remount 是 重新挂，不用卸，rw 是改成可寫。
<cfy> gDD: 我先睡了,bye
<reiv> voidprayer: 因为[]和IO既是Appplicative又是Monad，所以体现不出来
<voidprayer> reiv, 不過有多少是 Applicative 而不是 Monad 的呢……
<Eua> 哦
<gDD> cfy: bye
<Eua> 我试试
<reiv> voidprayer: 我也在想..
<voidprayer> reiv, 會有這樣的 Applicative 的實例嗎？ Applicative a => F a,  a = (Int, Int). F (a,b) = FCase1 a+b | FNothing 之類的東西
<voidprayer> s/a+b/(a+b)
<reiv> voidprayer: ...
<reiv> voidprayer: 有点晕了..
<voidprayer> reiv, 後面說了，既然 Monad 比 Applicative 多的一個功能就是打破 m a 的 m，那麽建一個打 m 就什麽都沒有的類試試。
<voidprayer> reiv, 所以我在想比如有這種 a+b 的這種東西成不成……
<aner__> 请问,用 Emacs+cscope 组合的兄台, cscope.files 如何让 Emacs 识别呢?
<aner__> 我通过 find 生成的 cscope.files ,再通过指令 cscope -d ,能够识别 .s 后缀,但进入 Emacs 就无法识别了!
<aner__> 是不是路径哪里没设置好呢?
<reiv``> voidprayer: ...
<voidprayer> reiv``, 你這情況有些不太正常呀，1分鐘就悲劇。
<reiv`> voidprayer: getLine >>= (putStrLn . (++ "abcd"))
<FrankLv> 今天打开 aptitude， 报 Resolving dependencies ，怎么引起如何fix呢
<voidprayer> getLine <**> pure (++ "abcd") <**> (putStrLn) 沒有對應的東西了。我明白了。
<voidprayer> reiv, 謝謝。
<voidprayer> reiv, 麻煩你了。
<Eua> 那个没效果
<Eua> sudo mount -o remount,rw /cdrom
<voidprayer> Eua, 後面少東西了吧。
<Eua> 少什么
<voidprayer> Eua, 你那個盤的位置是 /cdrom 不是什麽 /mnt/cdrom 吧。
<Eua> 是/cdrom
<voidprayer> Eua, 如果是那樣的話 df 一下看看盤的空間還有多少？
<Eua> 怎么啦
<Eua> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Eua> aufs                    993464    103196    890268  11% /
<Eua> none                    987492       328    987164   1% /dev
<Eua> /dev/sdb1              3876344   1096092   2780252  29% /cdrom
<Eua> /dev/loop0              833920    833920         0 100% /rofs
<Eua> none                    993464       520    992944   1% /dev/shm
<Eua> tmpfs                   993464        12    993452   1% /tmp
<^k^> Eua:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<voidprayer> Eua, 盤也沒有滿，那 mount -o remount,rw /cdrom 的話不知道有沒有什麽提示。
<Eua> 没有提示
<voidprayer> Eua, 然後就是建立不了新的文件……
<voidprayer> Eua, 我的 LiveUSB 也沒有這些事呀……
<Eua> 不知到啊
<voidprayer> Eua, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1568210.html 從這來看，有些人有這個問題，也有些人沒有。
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] FAT32 Live USB Question [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums
<Eua> 恩
<voidprayer> Eua, http://rusteddev.wordpress.com/2010/09/10/persistent-ubuntu-live-usb-keep-your-config-after-boot/ 不知道能不能幫上你。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Persistent Ubuntu Live USB – keep your config after boot « Rusteddev's Blog
<voidprayer> Eua, 祝好運。
<basncy> 有没有办法让ubuntu下载完成后关机呢？
<voidprayer> basncy, 你用什麽下載的？
<basncy> voidprayer, downthem all
<basncy> voidprayer, 或者换一个其它支持这功能的也可以 http下载
<voidprayer> basncy, http://inbasic.mozdev.org/root/ext2/home/index.htm
<voidprayer> basncy, 這個插件不知道能不能幫上你。
<voidprayer> basncy, 祝好運。
<basncy> voidprayer, 谢谢
<lainme> basncy: uget看似支持
<basncy> lainme, uget支持cookie吗？
<lainme> basncy: 没仔细看过
<basncy> lainme, 先试试上面那个。
<djkk> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Picture&gid=543808
<djkk> 这男的是谁？ 温旁边的
<basncy> voidprayer, 感觉不太方便，还是换win 用 flashget
 * happyaron 都用win了，就迅雷吧，哈哈
<myke2> RavenChan: 你有Feed the dogs测试数据么
<voidprayer> happyaron, 問個事。git merge完了之後沒有看什麽選項可以保留原來的分支呀？
<happyaron> voidprayer: 不晓得
<voidprayer> happyaron, 哦。看來每次用 merge 提交次大改動還要重新建分支。這個東西不太會用呀……
<happyaron> voidprayer: 你先把要merge的分支再branch出去呢
<RavenChan> myke2, 有，明天给你。。
<voidprayer> happyaron, 那樣當然可以了。就是希望有個選項什麽的 merge 的時候可以保留之前的分支和它的歷史。這樣 merge 完了回到原來的分支改。
<happyaron> 不知道了。
<voidprayer> happyaron, 哦，改用 git-pull 好像沒有事。我試試了。麻煩您了。
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> voidprayer: 我觉得最好用git fetch
<happyaron> voidprayer: pull会自动merge
<happyaron> 。。。
<chris1> hi
<chris1> hi
<^k^> chris1, 好  ㍯ 
<Xunrui> 各位午夜好
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我看花眼了，git merge不會刪除原來的分支……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 謝謝了。
<chris1> hi
<^k^> chris1, 好  ㍘ 
<rothsdad> hi
<^k^> rothsdad, 好  ㍘ 
<chris1> ^k^: hi
<^k^> chris1, 好  ㍘ 
<M-sprite> hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  ㍙ 
<ss> Ashcast怎么安装
<gebjgd> Bet, 换个名字吧
<gebjgd> Bet, 有碍观瞻
<Bet> gebjgd,  .....
<gebjgd> Bet, 我说的是你的用户名
<gebjgd> Bet, administrator
<Bet> gebjgd,  汗   ...
<Bet> gebjgd, 咋该呢?
<gebjgd> Bet, 你用什么发行版？
<gebjgd> Bet, 这么给力
<Bet> gebjgd, 不晓得, 我也是最近才用这个的.
<Bet> gebjgd, 我看看 .
<gebjgd> Bet, 。。。。。。。
<Bet> gebjgd,  XChat 2.8.6
<gebjgd> be
<gebjgd> Bet, 我说你的发行版
<gebjgd> Bet, ubuntu? fedora? arch? gentoo?
<gebjgd> Bet, opensuse?
<Bet> gebjgd,  ubuntu
<gebjgd> Bet, ubuntu默认用户名是administrator?
<gebjgd> Bet, 你用的不是雨林木疯吧？
<Bet>  gebjgd , 我改了 , 呵呵
<gebjgd> Bet, Administrator
<Bet> gebjgd, 我出去改下用戶名
<Bet> gebjgd,  我暈  刚刚只改了  用戶名,   一看还是admin  要把真实姓名也改了才行
<Bet> gebjgd,  你用的什么输入法?
<gebjgd> Bet, fcitx
<Bet> gebjgd,   好用不?
<gebjgd> Bet, 相当的好用阿
<Bet>  gebjgd  , 不知道你用过iBus没, 我用起来相当操蛋
<gebjgd> Bet, 很早就不用了
<gebjgd> Bet, 慢
<Bet> gebjgd,  恩,,,,
<Jagdwurst> 用ibus相当快的飄过……
<knownbad> 这里 也没事
<gebjgd> 废话你们机器快
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不比你快
<Bet> 我刚刚裝fcitx 出现这个问题TrayWindow.h:5:21: error: X11/xpm.h
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 也就800Mhz
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 定死的
<Bet>  ??  这是什么问題?
<gebjgd> ja
<gebjgd> Bet, 没遇到过
<Bet> gcc -DPKGDATADIR=\"/usr/share/fcitx\" -I. -I.. -I. -I../lib -I../xpm   -O2 -fno-strength-reduce -g -O2   -D_ENABLE_TRAY    -I/usr/include/freetype2   -D_USE_XFT -Wall -MT ime.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ime.Tpo -c -o ime.o ime.c
<Bet> In file included from ime.c:43:
<Bet> TrayWindow.h:5:21: error: X11/xpm.h: 没有那个文件或目录
<Bet> In file included from ime.c:43:
<Bet> TrayWindow.h:19: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘XpmAttributes’
<^k^> Bet:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Bet> 少了 什么库吗?
<alvin_rxg> Bet: TrayWindow.h:5:21: error: X11/xpm.h: 没有那个文件或目录
<Bet> alvin_rxg,    不知道  到哪里去找这个文件
<alvin_rxg> Bet: 自己去软件库里找
<Bet> alvin_rxg,  X11 是什么东西
<alvin_rxg> 搜索 xpm
<alvin_rxg> btw. 干嘛自己编译 fcitx ?...
<Bet> 难道可以直接安装?
<alvin_rxg> =.= 哪个发行版？……
<Bet> 3.6.3
<alvin_rxg> uname -a
<Bet> ubuntu
<gebjgd> Bet, 找ppa
<gebjgd> Bet, ubuntu不需要自己编译
<gebjgd> 睡觉
<Bet>   gebjgd , 謝谢  晚安
<knownbad> 试试 archlinux 如果喜欢自个编译。
<alvin_rxg> 自个儿编译得推荐 gentoo 或者 lfs ..
<knownbad> 他都找不到 missing header 还 lfs ?
<knownbad> arch 又不差
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<Bet> -.-
<^k^>  06:15
<Bet>   en
<Bet>  你那里6.15了?
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-15
<microcai> hi
<microcai> long live gnome3
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍠ 
<phoenixlzx> arch下有mldonky没？
<knownbad> 有
<knownbad> http://www.archlinux.org/packages/?sort=&arch=&repo=&q=mldonkey&maintainer=&last_update=&flagged=&limit=50
<^k^> ⇪ title: Arch Linux - Package Database
<knownbad> 先搜索 packages 再搜 aur.
 * microcai 谁想试 gnome3?
 * microcai multter 内存泄露！！！
 * microcai 靠！
 * microcai mutter 
<iFvwm> 死菜
<roylez> iFvwm: .
 * pityonline 推荐一款 Android 上管理 Git Github 的软件，Hubroid，作者是个16岁的美国小孩儿。https://market.android.com/details?id=net.idlesoft.android.apps.github
<iFvwm> roylez: what
<roylez> iFvwm: the f*ck
<iFvwm> wtf
 * NoIE 昨天竟然有六个人访问我的博客，lucky。
<iFvwm> zǝȷʎoɹʇɐǝq
 * NoIE 访问情况：Linux：104次，Windows：47次，not set：2次，Macintosh：1次，iPhone：1次。
<phoenixlzx> 发现一个超级棒的即时分享网站
<phoenixlzx> http://fileai.com
<pityonline> NoIE: 6 个？
<NoIE> pityonline: 6个.
<pityonline> NoIE: 我的统计插件好像不显示几个不同IP
<NoIE> pityonline: 过去我在和讯申请的那个博客访问量很高，不过来我的博客的都是推销股票的，后来我把所有IE浏览器都屏蔽了，他们也就不来了。
<NoIE> pityonline: 我用的是 谷歌 Analytics 统计的。
<iGnome> phoenixlzx: 死家伙，那网站要下载applet的。直接搞得浏览器黑半天。
<pityonline> NoIE: 哦，那个我不常用
<pityonline> NoIE: 我只屏蔽了 IE6 的评论权，访问权还是有的
<iGnome> NoIE: 你的网站有美女没。
<NoIE> pityonline: 我也是最近才刚刚开始用，申请、配置很简单，功能很多。
<NoIE> iGnome: 面包会有的，美女也会有的。
<pityonline> NoIE: 哦
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/138019 roylez
<phoenixlzx> iGnome: 额....失误....
<iGnome> NoIE: 直接开ftp。我来审查下。
<iGnome> phoenixlzx: 。。你自己没测试的？
<NoIE> iGnome: 我是在博客大巴上建的博客，没办法用ftp。
<iGnome> 本机啊
<NoIE> iGnome: 最近硬盘被格式化了。。。
<iGnome> 丫丫的。借口太多了吧。
<phoenixlzx> iGnome: 原来不用的
<NoIE> iGnome: 我说的是实话，不信请移步论坛，牢骚抱怨版，上面有我发的帖子。我是在Ubuntu下格式化的硬盘。
<iGnome> NoIE: 不如本机开webserver.noie.operaunit.com
<NoIE> iGnome: 用过，不会用。
<roylez> iGnome: mencoder可以多线程的，笨
<iGnome> 任意穿越防火墙的啊。
<iGnome> 等于代理
<iGnome> roylez: 傻了吧。你去编译
<roylez> iGnome: 不用编译的，笨笨
<iGnome> lol
<roylez> e264: aliased to mencoder -vf harddup -ovc x264 -x264encopts crf=22:subme=6:frameref=2:8x8dct:bframes=3:weight_b:threads=auto -oac copy
<iGnome> 带上几G的opengl库。想死呢
<ofan> 你们manpager用less还是用most
<phoenixlzx> http://fileai.com/?r=821
<iGnome> man
<roylez> less
<ofan> 用了sakura,less就突然没颜色了
<iGnome> 穿越金3
<roylez> ofan: 你的那些less的环境变量设了没
<iGnome> export LESS_TERMCAP_mb=$'\033[01;31m'
<ofan> 设置了就有颜色..用urxvt的时候都不用设置..
<iGnome> Fivesheep_: 现在在哪里啊。是不是痛苦的在北极
<iGnome> jinghua: .
<iGnome> freeflyi1g: 你挂机多久了。都n变1了。
<roylez> phoenixlzx: wtf???
<iGnome> roylez: 无聊了吧
<phoenixlzx> roylez: 等一下...我发到论坛里...
 * roylez aix 5.3灌机中
<pocoyo`> roylez: 主席 上次的黑屏 还是没法解决。。。 apci关了也不行 还是黑屏 就是在tty下面过一段时候 也会黑
<pocoyo`> 并且 一黑 有时候 能醒过来 有时候 不能醒。。
<jinghua> iGnome, 春节好。。
<iGnome> jinghua: 有好事没啊
<jinghua> iGnome, 没。。
<iGnome> jinghua: 工作还舒服不
<jinghua> 刚上班还没恢复过来了。。
<iGnome> jinghua: 还在想lp？ :D
<jinghua> 。。。
<iGnome> 估计说中了
 * microcai1 gnome3 怎么 CPU 使用那么多的啊！
 * microcai1 mutter 好像都是用 CPU 渲染而不是 PGU
 * microcai1 mutter 好像都是用 CPU 渲染而不是 GPU
<iGnome> 死菜。你系统还没死掉啊
<FrankLv> "[FrankLv(+i)(zZzZ)]"  我id睡着了? zzzzzZZZ
 * microcai1 吃饭去了
<phoenixlzx> 搞定，用stardict的童鞋们看过来
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=317026
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 分享几部stardict辞典
<RavenChan> 话说为啥ubuntuforums.org上会有人在讨论pe题目...
<cfy> pe
<ofan> qq群里都讨论，有啥奇怪..
<cfy> 为啥pe名气这么大？
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 因为经常拿来做修电脑的工具盘
<cfy> jyf1987: 还有人拿修电脑作为题目的呀。。。。
<nata> 朋友，我join了#ubuntucn后是不是在forum也可以用一样的户口进了？
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 看到你的nick,我就想到了那个测评网站。。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: hells knows
<cfy> jyf1987: 修电脑的时间复杂度是多少？O(n)?
<iGnome> nata: 没
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<RavenChan> cfy, 那是指数级的
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<iGnome> cfy: 别信pe
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 什么测评网站？
<cfy> 理论上装电脑（同样的配置），空间复杂度O(n),时间O(1)吧
<jyf1987> cfy: 这要看妹子的罩杯大小
<cfy> jyf1987: 嗯。。。懂了。。。
<cfy> phoenixlzx: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=home
<nata> iGnome: 这里户口和那里不一样的咯？
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Phoronix] Linux Hardware Reviews, Benchmarking, & Gaming
<iGnome> nata: 不搭界
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在想转haskell....
<nata> iGnome: 谢谢
<cfy> iGnome: 见perl怕。。。。
<iGnome> 转吧。你反正是不死心的。
<cfy> .
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 没啥联系吧...
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 前三个字母一样。而我只记得三个字母。。。。所以看上去。。。
<phoenixlzx> cfy: ........................
<phoenixlzx> 谁知道中文wiki的作者是？
<nata> phoenixlzx: 哇，你分享的好像是好像整个图书馆的wiki噢，超大:)
<phoenixlzx> nata: U坛里找的...他给的下载链接不能用，这是从115找的
<nata> phoenixlzx: 多谢
<phoenixlzx> nata: 其他几部是新浪爱问文档分享里的，我一并打包上传了
<nata> 你们有谁的ibus有时要按几次才能语言的？
<nata> kubuntu里没有.bashrc的吗？
<cfy> 当bash是login shell的时侯，读取.profile
<cfy> 不是的时侯读取.bashrc
<cfy> 详细看man bash,
<roylez> pocoyo: ...
<pocoyo> roylez: ...
<roylez> pocoyo: 你还是找到启用lid的命令再说
<pocoyo> roylez: 怎么找...
<cfy> iGnome: 哈哈，你的twitter帐号真杯具。。。
<pocoyo> lid是啥??
<Ian|zh_CN> 盖子
<cfy> gaizi
<roylez> pocoyo: google
<cfy> iGnome: ee玩cf不？
<nata> cfy: 谢谢,我找看
<cfy> nata: 脚本语言会不会？
<nata> cfy: 不会
<cfy> nata: 噢，那去学perl好了。
<cfy> nata: 用perl写脚本不再纠结
<nata> cfy: 哈哈,没这能力啦.我不喜欢文字行
<cfy> nata: 没能力？perl把复杂的都干好了。你只要组合一下就好。
<nata> cfy: ibus和opera这两条水一路来都有问题
<cfy> nata: 找 iGnome
<nata> cfy: 好,得空学下
<cfy> nata: :)
<nata> cfy: 谢啦
<pocoyo> roylez: 关键词?是
<vicwjb> opera 一直搞不定。
<roylez> pocoyo: 你笔记本型号 disable lid
<vicwjb> 发现把fontconfig 删除了 kde的字体效果反而更好了。。莫名。。
<pocoyo> roylez: 啥是 lid..
<vicwjb> 召唤ee大婶，求 全套opera配置。。。。
<roylez> pocoyo: 就是屏幕
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见面主席
<nata> opera搞定后有什么大升级又会没了
<cfy> vicwjb: 啥时侯黑了ee的电脑。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 快拜面主席。
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥是面？
<cfy> roylez: 主席好!
<iGnome> 瞎说啥
<happyaron> cfy: 昨晚说的么
<happyaron> 我找找log
<cfy> happyaron: 我忘了。。。
<roylez> happyaron: 死哈啤
<cfy> iGnome: 吃饭的时侯想到脚本有漏洞。改下dns，ee的就可以黑了。。。
<vicwjb> cfy: 呃，俺不做坏事，呃呃呃。。好吧我承认其实我不会
<cfy> vicwjb: 像ee这种,`$foo`调用命令的迟早出事。。。。
<cfy> $foo='echo test;rm -rf /*'
<vicwjb> cfy: 看不懂。。。。对perl一点不懂
<cfy> 哦。不对
<iGnome> 傻了吧。你执行下试试。
<iGnome> 根本无效
<cfy> $foo='echo test;( \rm -rf /* 2> /dev/null > /dev/null &)'
<iGnome> 说个别的吧
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么无效？
<happyaron> cfy: 主席说他自己的代码像面条
<happyaron> iGnome: ^
<cfy> iGnome: ``调用一层sh,sh解析阿
<iGnome> 自己试试先
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 于是叫面主席
<cfy> happyaron: soga....
<happyaron> roylez: 再拜面主席
<iGnome> 金主席
<iGnome> 只是现在变金3世了
<cfy> perl -e '$c="echo test;touch /dev/shm";`$c`'
<vicwjb> iGnome: ee大婶，把你的opera贡献一下把。。造福人类的重任啊
<cfy> perl -e '$c="echo test;touch /dev/shm/a";`$c`'
<iGnome> 自己慢慢积累。 vicwjb
<iGnome> 习惯不同的
<cfy> python升级失败。。。。
<vicwjb> iGnome: 至少给个参考方向把。。最差也得把字体搞定把。。。。。
<iGnome> 该死的Py
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我的笔记本 老隔一段时间不操作就黑屏 怎么回事?? 不是屏保.
<NoIE> 请问，node 是节点还是结点？
<iGnome> 字体，就css最好了。2句话
<roylez> 你得色啥
<happyaron> pocoyo: 帖 /var/log/messages.log
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我只有xorg.log这
<pityonline> happyaron: 给你发消息了
<roylez> pocoyo: 不可能没有的
<cfy> pocoyo: 这是很低层的关屏幕吧
<cfy> pocoyo: 我这样的。
<pocoyo> cfy: 貌似是. 你知道?
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么设置不关啊?
<happyaron> pityonline: 谢谢
<cfy> pocoyo: 不清楚。不过我看电影的时侯不会关
<happyaron> pocoyo: 这得找主席吧，笔记本我不咋明白
<cfy> pocoyo: 某个地方的设置吧。不清楚。
<pityonline> happyaron: 有时间先测试下正常不，有问题再找我
<pocoyo> cfy: 我看电影的时候也不关...
<vicwjb> pocoyo: 看电影的时候屏幕黑了。。可是屏保却取消了。。是不是这种情况？
<happyaron> pityonline: 还没有收到
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。不清楚了。你找到了跟我说声
<oYO> pocoyo: 是不是你的电源管理里面设置的啊？
<pityonline> happyaron: 晕
<pocoyo> cfy: 就是不动的话 隔一会会黑屏 有时候能醒过来.有时候就醒不过来..
<iGnome> pocoyo: 啥系统。禁止休眠没
<pocoyo> vicwjb: 没错. 有你说的这种现象 你知道??
<cfy> pocoyo: 厄。那你杯具。。。
<vicwjb> pocoyo: 试试这个：xset s off;xset dpms 0 0 0
<vicwjb> pocoyo: 不过比较暴力。。哈哈
<pocoyo> iGnome: debian啊 没用过休眠啊 怎么设置的?? 我怎么感觉好可是休眠 或者挂机 然后失败的.
<iGnome> 这没用的。没脚本会调用这个。 vicwjb
<iGnome> 大便的，不知道
<pocoyo> iGnome: 不过我在电源管理器里面 都没有设置休眠或者挂起.
<cfy> ee要鄙视debian么？
<pocoyo> iGnome: 跟ubuuntu差不多啊.
<vicwjb> 晕。我都是命令行的。。看电影就执行一下。。不看就执行回去
<iGnome> 黑屏了，你可以其他机器ssh过去不，看下ps
<pocoyo> vicwjb: 这个行? 有没有解决的?
<vicwjb> pocoyo: 我就用这个方法解决我看电影黑屏问题
<ofan> oss用啥mixer?
<pocoyo> vicwjb: 这个可以写到xorg.conf里??
<iGnome> ossmixer
<iGnome> .
<vicwjb> pocoyo: 不知道。。我都是看电影的时候去终端执行一下。。。
<pocoyo> vicwjb: xset s off ?  这个s是啥?
<cfy> iGnome: ee,我py坏了T_T
<vicwjb> pocoyo: 我想说  你可以 man xset
<iGnome> 支持
<pocoyo> vicwjb: 行.靠.
<vicwjb> pocoyo: 其实我也不知道  我也得先去看man不是
<vicwjb> The  s option lets you set the screen saver parameters
<RavenChan> cfy, pe193在1s左右徘徊....我还想更快啊..
<pocoyo> roylez: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xorg-server/+bug/397839 这个 我怎么打不开.貌似我是这个问题.
<Lavande> pocoyo: 水牛好，好好，好……好就不见
<RavenChan> cfy, 在论坛里看到一个神人：Simple Brute force. It runs 356 hours :)
<cfy> RavenChan: 厄。。。
<pocoyo> Lavande: :来得正好 帮我看看这个. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xorg-server/+bug/397839 .貌似我是这个问题.
<cfy> RavenChan: vps么。不要电啊。。。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 我瞧瞧。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 不过我也无所谓。cpu变频被我关了。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 不要问我，这人太强了。。。
<Lavande> pocoyo: karmic，你不是用的大便嘛
<vicwjb> pocoyo: xset s off  就是告诉X我不要屏保了，你丫的给我关了
<cfy> RavenChan: 有没有人跑了365天的。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 他也就10天嘛。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 不知道。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: ...比如别的题目。
<pocoyo> Lavande: 问题是没人提大便的. 帮我那那个 粘出来 我这儿打不开.
<RavenChan> cfy, 我pe里面最长也就跑过24s
<cfy> RavenChan: 你做一道得出最大素数的。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 等等啊
<cfy> RavenChan: 做吧。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 哦不对，我最慢的程序跑了56s...
<Lavande> pocoyo: http://code.bulix.org/ze3jpa-79393
<cfy> RavenChan: 厄。。。py坏了。。。。不能升级了。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<vicwjb> cfy: py咋坏的？
<cfy> vicwjb: 不清楚。反正无法升级恶劣。
<cfy> vicwjb: 不清楚。反正无法升级了。
<cfy> 而且和以前一样的错误貌似。。。杯具
<vicwjb> 啥系统？
<cfy> gentoo
<cfy> 否则我关心py干啥。。。
<vicwjb> 恭喜你。。py都能坏 哈哈
<NWMonster> ....py都能坏，我也头次听说
<iGnome> py最能坏
<NWMonster> 怎么个坏法。。。。
<iGnome> 自己琢磨
<ofan> 开始了..
<cfy> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.1/image///etc/conf.d/pydoc-2.7: /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.1/image///etc/conf.d/pydoc-2.7: cannot execute binary file
<iGnome> 删除全部的py吧。 cfy
<iGnome> 你可以不要的
<onshoestring> ee
<cfy> iGnome: 那我怎么跑emerge...
<cfy> 杯具。。。
<iGnome> 自己下，编译
<cfy> 啥。
<iGnome> svn the whole word，然后编译
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 498k/s
<cfy> 4M网络
<iGnome> 换bin发现版本
<cfy> iGnome: 打cf不？
<iGnome> 不
<cfy> iGnome: 大僵尸
<cfy> iGnome: 打僵尸
<iGnome> 我崽崽已经能在etqw，打防守方了。
<cfy> ...
<palomino|working> ............
<palomino|working> etqw...
<onshoestring> 几岁了？
<iGnome> 可以藐视破马的水平。
<onshoestring> 男娃 女娃 ？
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> 为啥 /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4/image///etc/init.d/pydoc-3.1: cannot execute binary file
<cfy> 这种文件会坏掉？
<cfy> 我想不通。。。
<onshoestring> .
<iGnome> 这啥目录啊
<cfy> 编译目录
<iGnome> 有tmp后面有etc
<cfy> pydoc-3.1是启动脚本
<iGnome> 编译的，为啥要执行啊。
<cfy> 内容全是0.。。
<cfy> 和我上次一样。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 估计要尝试。弄完之后复制到标准目录吧
<iGnome> 。不会吧。
<iGnome> perl模块才有测试。
<iGnome> 这是init.d下啊
<iGnome> 测试啥
<pocoyo> cfy: qwert  你用这个吗?
<cfy> 不清楚
<cfy> 而且坏了。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: dvorak
<cfy> iGnome: 文件内容都是0.。。
<cfy> iGnome: 文件内容都是0,字节零
<cfy> iGnome: 感觉很奇特。。。
<iGnome> 编译失败
<iGnome> 那里有编译了，就执行的。尤其这样的目录
<cfy> iGnome: 成功的吧。全部弄好了。这是最后几步了。
<iGnome> 那包不对了嘛。
<iGnome> 根本没编译，跳过了
<cfy> 估计也不会。
<cfy> 系统哪里出错了。。。。。
<iGnome> 给你0字节
<iGnome> 出错，编译过程肯定提示嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 不是0字节。是内容是0，很多0
<cfy> iGnome: 没有
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 。。这是破马搞的
<vicwjb> 用arch把 没烦恼
<cfy> iGnome: 找到了。有个.la文件也是全是0.。。
<cfy> 怎么会坏呢？！
<cfy> 算了。我还是不要用btrfs了。。。
<iGnome> 全0,肯定不是下载问题了。是包本身问题
<iGnome> 坚持啊。咋就不用了
<fairywell> cp /dev/zero > file ...
<cfy> iGnome: 系统哪里什么库坏了吧
<cfy> iGnome: 我上次也是这样。
<iGnome> 从不怀疑这些。
<cfy> iGnome: 然后拿好的全面覆盖下就好
<cfy> iGnome: 关键人家安装好的。。。就我出错了。。。
<iGnome> 和人家diff
<cfy> iGnome: 估计大面积不同。。
<iGnome> 指定目录嘛。
<pocoyo> cfy: 这个键盘够变态啊.
 * iGnome 打倒践兔泥潭
<cfy> pocoyo: 唉
<pocoyo> cfy: 那怎么绑定键...emacs里..\
<cfy> /usr/lib64/libxml2.la
<cfy> 这个文件内容全是0....
<cfy> pocoyo: 不会。。。
<roylez> pocoyo: http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/14/blanking-in-gnome-power-manager-fixed/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Blanking in gnome-power-manager (fixed!) « Technical Blog of Richard Hughes
<iGnome> 那么多libxml的perl。py又发明一套？
<iGnome> i   libxml2                         - GNOME XML library
<roylez> pocoyo: 是个bug
<pocoyo> roylez: . 如何修复?
<cfy> iGnome: 我要哭了。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 幼儿园开学没？
<pocoyo> roylez: 解释一下是什么bug 我看不大懂.
<roylez> pocoyo: 等
<roylez> pocoyo: 如果你一直在操作键盘什么的，也会黑屏吗？
<pocoyo> roylez: 绝对不会.
<iGnome> cfy: 你准备去幼儿园补习吗
<iGnome> 别哭
<cfy> iGnome: 我准备去幼儿园找崽崽玩。。。
<pocoyo> roylez: 我发现 貌似是 20分钟黑一次 不管开不开屏保. 没有任何操作的话
<roylez> pocoyo: 那我建议你加个启用屏幕的快捷键得了
<iGnome> 那先学会打etqw
<cfy> iGnome: 教崽崽玩cf
<iGnome> 那不会
<pocoyo> roylez: 我笔记本上有啊 Fn+F4应该是 切换外接显示器和lcd的.
<iGnome> roylez: 不如教他cron
<roylez> pocoyo: 那个不是
<iGnome> 除开电源管理，没其他脚本会去黑屏
<pocoyo> iGnome: 我设置了从不黑屏啊.. 并且在tty 不开X的情况下 也会黑屏.
<iGnome> 那是主板的管理了吧
<iGnome> 高级主板
<roylez> iGnome: xorg的dpms
<flay> 是不是BIOS裏面設置了
<iGnome> 自己去看下
<iGnome> 没可能xorg了啊
<pocoyo> roylez: 我先把 dpms禁用了试试看.
<roylez> pocoyo: xset -display :0 dpms force off ，这个是关显示屏的，开的用 on
<roylez> pocoyo: 绑个键试试
<iGnome> 这肯定没用的。
<iGnome> 再说display还要看env
<iGnome> 也不需要指定display
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGnome
<iGnome> 自己想
<roylez> pocoyo: http://superuser.com/questions/31726/how-to-disable-the-screen-linux-without-x
<pocoyo> roylez: 要不绑定键 启不是没法打开显示屏了???
<^k^> ⇪ title: debian - How to disable the screen (Linux without X) - Super User
<roylez> pocoyo: 你可以盲打就可以
<iGnome> 馊主义
<RavenChan> roylez, 话说怎么让setterm的结果变成默认值
<pocoyo> roylez: 我靠. 行我先试试吧.
<roylez> RavenChan: 不知道，没用过
<pocoyo> roylez: blanking the screen 这 是啥意思??
<pocoyo> 白屏?
<jyf1987> xorg 一块显卡 两个屏幕 这个如何配？
<iGnome> 啥卡
<iGnome> 不说，睡觉去。
<roylez> pocoyo: 自己去试，我上班呢
<pocoyo> roylez: omg 好 多谢主席.
<fairywell> jyf1987, 用你显卡对应的驱动就可以
<fairywell> 大家 urxvt 用的什么字体好看些啊？
<jyf1987> fairywell: 我是单显卡 双输出
<jyf1987> ion3真火大
<jyf1987> 我的可以用xrandr调整成扩展屏幕
<fairywell> jyf1987, 我的用的nv官方驱动可以实现双输出
<jyf1987> 两个屏幕之间可以鼠标随便移来移去
<jyf1987> 但是ion3启动后只占据一个屏幕
<jyf1987> 这个就郁闷得很
<jyf1987> gnome倒是没有问题
<jyf1987> 这种情况能否开两个X 分别管理两个屏幕呢？？
<jyf1987> fairywell: 可有解决方法？
<fairywell> jyf1987, 你用官方驱动试试，不明白你的需求
<fairywell> ion3...
<jyf1987> fairywell: 还不明白？？
<jyf1987> fairywell: 我有个双头输出 在gnome下都没有问题的 已经可以扩展了 只是我自己用的ion3 这个wm 他启动以后只占用主屏幕
<jyf1987> 并不能扩展到第2个屏幕那里去 但是呢 我的鼠标可以随便移动到第2个屏幕里去 就是不能指定跑程序浮动到那边去
<ofan> 换个wm
<Aoy_c__> Awesome怎么快捷键到另一个显示器...
<Aoy_c__> 现在只能鼠标移过去
<jyf1987> Aoy_c__:  和我症状一样阿
<ofan> 另一个显示器？
<jyf1987> 看来是平铺都有这个鸟问题
<ofan> Mod4+o Send client to next screen?
<Aoy_c__> 移鼠标号麻烦...
<jyf1987> ofan: 有办法不
<ofan> jyf1987: 没用过ion3啊
<jyf1987> ofan: 其他的如何解决的呢？提供下思路麻
<jyf1987> 我用 xterm -display 1也不行 额
<ofan> jyf1987: 应该是ion3不支持多显示器吧，awesome貌似就可以
<ofan> Mod4+o 移动到第下一个屏幕上
<jyf1987> ofan: 那老子要换awesome
<Aoy_c__> ofan: 那是移动窗口... 我要跳过来咋办
<ofan> Aoy_c__: 什么叫跳过来？
<Aoy_c__> ofan: 比如右边看网页光标在网页上,IRC在左边,我要跳过来聊天 再跳回去..
<jyf1987> ofan: 你在用awesome?
<jyf1987> 卖瓜的今天怎么没来呢
<ofan> Aoy_c__: 快捷键跳呗，切换窗口焦点
<ofan> 焦点窗口
<ofan> jyf1987: 在用..
<ofan> jyf1987: 卖瓜的？
<jyf1987> ofan: awesome的mod键是哪个 给我来个快速培训 我就想知道 切分屏幕 切换键这些基本的 还有启动程序
<Aoy_c__> ofan: Mod+123 只能在一个显示器上跳啊... 不能跳到另一个显示器上
<jyf1987> ofan: 卖瓜的 meaculpha
<Aoy_c__> jyf1987: 默认 win
<ofan> jyf1987: win
<cfy> jyf1987: win
<Aoy_c__> jyf1987: 可以在rc.conf 设置
<cfy> jyf1987: man awesome都有写
<Aoy_c__> jyf1987: rc.lua ...
<cfy> jyf1987: lua配置。
<ofan> Aoy_c__: 可以把某些工作区设置到不同屏幕上吧
<jyf1987> cfy: 我已经进去了 如何切屏幕和 切换工作区
<jyf1987> 快说
<Aoy_c__> ofan: 我的两显示器都是一样的...难道要改rc.lua
<Aoy_c__> jyf1987: win+左右
<roylez> Aoy_c__: xrandr
<cfy> jyf1987: 我没有多屏幕啊。我怎么会。。。
<Aoy_c__> roylez: 啥?
<jyf1987> cfy: 我说 split
<jyf1987> cfy: 你用平铺窗口管理器 居然不用切割阿
<cfy> jyf1987: win + space
<Aoy_c__> win+j或k?
<cfy> jyf1987: 这是换mode吧
<jyf1987> cfy: 那如何左右切割 水平切割呢
<jyf1987> 还有调整区域大小
<cfy> jyf1987: 一个一个换过去。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 好几个了。不过我确实只有一个最大化的。。。
<jyf1987> 我现在要用一下起 nnd
<cfy> win+tab切换client,win+j/k按顺序切换
<cfy> win+tab在两个client之间切换,win+j/k按顺序切换
<jyf1987> 难道不能切割么
<jyf1987> 我要切割 切割
<roylez> Aoy_c__: 你要用xrandr把第二个屏幕放到第一个屏幕的旁边，而不是用镜像模式
<cfy> jyf1987: win+space用了么？
<jyf1987> 没用阿
<cfy> jyf1987: 那我搞错了。。。我看看
<nsdy> 兄弟们 大家在编译安装软件的时候 是选择安装在/usr/share里面 还是/usr/lib里面????????????
<ofan> nsdy: 用默认的
<iGnome> jyf1987: 就是要ion3使用2个显示器？
<cfy> jinghua: 你看右上角
<jyf1987> iGnome: 恩
<jyf1987> iGnome: 不过现在感觉ion3连中文标题都不支持 是该放弃了 nnd
<Aoy_c__> roylez: 我用nvidia-setting设置的TwinView 貌似还有个Separate X screen
<iGnome> 那改xorg.conf。加上虚拟的桌面尺寸就是。virtual什么的。
<nsdy> <ofan>.... 好吧。。再用我在安装firefox。。。 tar包 不用编译
<iGnome> 这应该是wm认的事情。
<nsdy> <ofan>帮我看下你那里firefox默认放在那里？
<nsdy> whereis firefox
<iGnome> 你又不是要2个display
<ofan> nsdy: 还是从源里装吧
<nsdy> <ofan>debian源里面没有真正的firefox
<ofan> nsdy: 文件不是都在一个文件夹下的，很多都是分散的
<jyf1987> gnome没问题的
<jyf1987> 就是ion3不自动来
<jyf1987> 额 awesome是不是自动计算布局的？？？
<nsdy> <ofan>额 我是说程序目录文件...
<iGnome> 这只涉及wm本身识别的问题。
<iGnome> xorg.conf的virtual行，可以试试
<ofan> nsdy: firefox又不是只有一个文件
<roylez> Aoy_c__: nvidia的阿，没用过，问 iGnome
 * pityonline google 昨天刚发了一个好玩儿的 android 应用
<iGnome> 。他不是说可以xrandr。咋会是nv
<jyf1987> iGnome: 那就是要改ion3本身的代码了
<nsdy> <ofan>恩 我是说firefox的主程序目录文件是放在那里的？ /usr/share里面还是/usr/lib里面
<jyf1987> roylez: 我是ati卡
<jyf1987> hd5300
<iGnome> jyf1987: .. 改xorg.conf。增加virtual行。网上抄一个写法。或者man xorg.conf。
<ofan> nsdy: /usr/share
<iGnome> pityonline: 有变声的软件没
<roylez> iGnome: 我猜的...
<nsdy> <ofan>嘿嘿 谢了
<iGnome> 。
<jyf1987> 这个awesome到底怎么切割窗口阿 奶奶的 平铺窗口管理器 半天我还没切割窗口出来 ofan
<pityonline> iGnome: 变啥声？
<Aoy_c__> iGnome: 我的双屏已经显示的不一样,就是工作区一样 怎么跳转
<jyf1987> iGnome: 我跟你说gnome下识别没问题 就是ion3不认而已
<iGnome> 通话变声啊。 pityonline
<Aoy_c__> jyf1987: 看右上角
<ofan> jyf1987: 切割干嘛.. 打开过个窗口，然后调整布局
<pangyu> jyf1987: 听说新的ati开源驱动带电源管理了，发热不会这么厉害，是不是这样的？
<iGnome> Aoy_c: 没理解你的情况。
<pityonline> iGnome: 神居然有这么奇怪的需求，没找过
<iGnome> jyf1987: 这我知道啊
<ofan> jyf1987: Mod4+space 下一个布局 Mod4+Shift+space 上一个布局
<cfy> ofan: 按win+m试试
<cfy> jyf1987:  按win+m试试
<iGnome> pityonline: 魔音那种，只是是流氓软件
<Aoy_c__> iGnome: 鼠标在某个显示器上,win+1,2,3就只能在这个显示器上跳转
<cfy> jyf1987: 好像最大化会导致重新布局失败
<jyf1987> ofan: 我开了两个程序 一个firefox 一个xterm 分别占据了两个工作区 我按了 win + space 根本没变化
<iGnome> Aoy_c: 你这是wm的功能吧。这不是xorg的设置的事情啊
<jyf1987> 再说了 我要能切割 像 ion3那样
<cfy> jyf1987: 按win+m.看看有没有效果。右上角是布局。显示
<Aoy_c__> iGnome: 那要改rc.lua 对吧...
<roylez> iGnome: 你自己写吧，把频率变变就行了
<iGnome> 早期的图像叠加技术不好，才使用平铺的。 jyf1987
<Aoy_c__> jyf1987: 都放在一个工作区上...
<iGnome> Aoy_c: 那不知道啊。我都不用你的那wm
<jyf1987> iGnome: 可是我确实喜欢ion3这种屏幕阿 对我帮助很大
<pityonline> iGnome: 呵呵，这个留意过，估计有吧
<roylez> iGnome: mplayer的时候，按[减速，听听声音效果
<Aoy_c__> 我名字后面怎么多了两杠...
<iGnome> roylez: 那没意识的。
<jyf1987> win+m 有反应
<iGnome> 变声，是叠加的那座。 roylez
<iGnome> 变小孩，变bot
<ofan> jyf1987: 两个工作区放到两个屏幕上？
<cfy> 变崽崽。。。。
<iGnome> .
<iGnome> jyf1987: 你来fvwm。咋都能作到
<ofan> moc怎么用oss的mixer
<cfy> ee干什么坏事要变声阿
<jyf1987> iGnome: fvwm能手动切么
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 好玩嘛
<jyf1987> ofan: 当然阿
<iGnome> 切什么
<jyf1987> iGnome: 手动切割屏幕
<iGnome> fvwm无数的页面。一个页面一个全屏软件。切啥哦
<jyf1987> iGnome: 比如ion3里 你按alt + s 就把当前区域切割成两个了
<iGnome> 热键跳转就是
<roylez> iGnome: 看动作片可以按 [ 来看，所以mplayer是神器
<jyf1987> 我要程序同时跑
<iGnome> 你只是屏幕小了，才需要切的啊
<cfy> ofan: 你的awesome当不是全屏的时候。软件上有没有，框的？
<iGnome> roylez: ....
<jyf1987> 扯淡 我是写程序调试方便
<cfy> ofan: 比如最大化，最小化啥的。
<jyf1987> 我写server的 调试的时候要写个 client 都要看log输出
<jyf1987> 这就很方便
<ofan> cfy: 没有
<cfy> ofan: 这个能有么？
<ofan> cfy: 可以条吧
<ofan> 调
<iGnome> 页面之间，还可以鼠标漫游。 jyf1987 你还要啥。
<cfy> ofan: 哦。
<ofan> 准备换xmonad,awesome不折腾了
<jyf1987> iGnome: 要全键盘的 谁要玩鼠标
<iGnome> 热键啊
<jyf1987> 额 awesome我明白了
<jyf1987> 果然是只能用预设布局的 这个我讨厌
<jyf1987> 继续找tiling manager
<roylez> ofan: 玩xmonad舍不得硬盘，还痛恨haskell
<ofan> roylez: 舍不得硬盘？
 * iGnome 在麻烦的瓦片面前。 fvwm大声的笑 jyf1987
<ofan> 奥 了解了..
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<jyf1987> iGnome: 各有所好
<cfy> fvwm.....
<roylez> jyf1987: 折腾
<iGnome> lol
<jyf1987> roylez: 是真的对效率很有帮助 用得舒服
<cfy> iGnome: 配置个fvwm要多久。。。。。
<ofan> ghc应该搞个runtime的包..
<jyf1987> roylez: 你想 你看av的时候 鼠标控就少了个手了
<iGnome> . 抄就快。 cfy
<happyaron> iGnome: gnome笑得更开心
<iGnome> happyaron: 不可能的拉
<cfy> iGnome: 。。。抄啥
<iGnome> cp conf
<cfy> iGnome: 超还不如直接awesome的。
<roylez> jyf1987: ....
<cfy> 抄
<iGnome> 那不同的
<cfy> 不过崽崽倒是不用配置了。。。
<iGnome> 再改自己的习惯嘛
<jyf1987> 妈的 ion3好改不
<cfy> 被你带的。。。
<jyf1987> 中文我都不管了 改成支持双屏幕是最好的
<iGnome> 一边去
<iGnome> jyf1987: 你那只是要rightof 的屏幕嘛
<iGnome> 又不是要并列的display。
<jyf1987> 哼哼
 * roylez 尝试 wmii 3次以上，每次都最终放弃
<iGnome> 说了不测试，不理你了
<iGnome> 。 Aoy_c__
<iGnome> 这啥哦。3个
<roylez> ofan: 你用的是arch？
<ofan> roylez: 是的
<ofan> 咋咧？
<roylez> 没玩会
<Aoy_c__> iGnome: 啥  我的id ... 没提示了
<ofan> 还行，被虐一会就习惯了...
<iGnome> 自己看list
<iGnome> 3个名了
<roylez> ofan: awesome是aur的还是archlinuxfr的？
<Aoy_c__> roylez: aur
<jyf1987> 卖瓜的还不来 搞什么呢
<roylez> ofan: 懒得编译aur里面的awesome，archlinuxfr的居然依赖cairo-xcb
<ofan> roylez: 用aur里的把，archlinuxfr的貌似版本较低
<roylez> 版本不是问题...
<jyf1987> 好像ion3不能占据两个屏幕是因为这个东西 Xinerama
<roylez> AIX alt_clone一次真慢，烦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天被gps玩了一把
<microcai1> jyf1987: 是因为灭有 xinerama 还是因为有？
<jyf1987> microcai1: 因为ion3不支持这个鸟东西 额
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 刚才还说你怎么不来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在墙外了？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你是不是用awesome的
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 爽不
<MeaCulpa> 我今天信用卡掉在hertz的garage
<MeaCulpa> 还好如有sheng
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: awesome可以手工切割窗口么？
<roylez> 去了米国你连中文都不会说了
<MeaCulpa> ipad麻烦
 * microcai1 谁去米国了？TMD为何不带上我啊！kao
<MeaCulpa> jyf，没试过
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕晚上早
 * OT_iux 是TLF的 欧剃
 * OT_iux 扑蹭
<iGnome> jyf1987: Xephyr 时代了。
<MeaCulpa> 今天运气真
<MeaCulpa> ot 晚早
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: .
<OT_iux> ^^
<MeaCulpa> 座东航的感觉就是国内航班直达墨西哥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 给我弄俩ipad，我拿去卖掉
<jyf1987> iGnome: 什么东西
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 带点龙舌兰回来
<MeaCulpa> roylez 不行，我任务重
<MeaCulpa> taquella
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你夫人给的列表太长？
<MeaCulpa> yeah
<iGnome> 外国避孕套50箱？ MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 日本车真是屎
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 尊夫人倒是一点都不客气
<iGnome> 一看都是made in china
<cfy> made in changsha.....
<roylez> iGnome: 我卖你到咱公司吧，有去翻墙去米国上网的机会的
<iGnome> 卖？
<iGnome> 干嘛呢
<roylez> iGnome: 恩，公司会按一公斤100块给我钱的
<iGnome> 那我卖你去土耳其。那猪肉100美金一kg
<xinen007> 问个问题哈
<roylez> iGnome: MeaCulpa 肉贱，一公斤才60
<jyf1987> http://i3.zekjur.net/screenshots/i3-5.png  这个不错
<iGnome> 5kg可换一把手枪
<xinen007> 我的chromium提示：以下插件已崩溃：shockwave flash
<iGnome> 似乎是冲锋枪？
<MeaCulpa> roy那还贱，60啊
<xinen007> 我已经卸载了flash插件，然后去adobe.com
<roylez> jyf1987: 这不就是我玩不来的wmii吗
<xinen007> 下载新的安装，结果还是这么问题
<xinen007> 优酷没法看视频了
<jyf1987> roylez: 这个是个新项目是 针对wmii的改进 所以你应该能玩得来了 额
<iGnome> 顾大嫂啊。买人肉。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一般人都100的阿
<xinen007> 好像是升级之后出的问题
<MeaCulpa> 连不上vpn
<MeaCulpa> 饿死了，睡不着
<iGnome> xinen007: 去搜索浏览器的插件路经等
<iGnome> 赶紧用肉包子打 MeaCulpa
<iGnome> 就不会饿了
<xinen007> 恩。好
<MeaCulpa> ufc。。。
<xinen007> iGnome: 竟然找不到
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 安装了flash，当然只剩浏览器识别的事情了，基本就是路径不对。
<jyf1987> 哈 用大发行版的好处就是 这种乱七八糟的wm都有给他打包
<roylez> jyf1987: i3的配置文件用什么写
<xinen007> 路径默认在哪里呢
<jyf1987> roylez: 不知道 我在用他们的源装
<roylez> xinen007: echo $PATH
<xinen007> 我怀疑是安装screenlets后
<roylez> jyf1987: 文本
<xinen007> 自动安装上了firefox
<xinen007> 然后我给firefox卸载了
<roylez> jyf1987: 还成
<xinen007> 还有，现在出问题了，把screenlets也卸载了
<jyf1987> roylez: 行配置 也可以接受 就怕lisp配置
<iGnome> sudo updatedb ;locatelibflashplayer.so 看下安装到了哪里。 xinen007
<roylez> 下次我的awesome死翘了我就试下i3
<iGnome> 没这样是简称吧。 roylez
<jyf1987> awesome里怎么退出来 roylez?
<iGnome> pkill X
<jyf1987> iGnome: 名字就叫 i3
<jyf1987> 德国人开发的 质量有保证 额
<iGnome> 啥i3
<roylez> jyf1987: 我一般是桌面右键，quit
<jyf1987> 一个 tiling window manager
<roylez> jyf1987: 平时是直接关机，哪里去退出
<Aoy_c__> jyf1987: win+shift+q
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 忘记用鼠标了
<iGnome> 额。还有这样的。
<jyf1987> 我要切不同的wm麻 所以要退出
<roylez> ee是奥特曼
<iGnome> 去吧。我玩wm的时代，早过了
<ofan> 谁是怪兽...
<iGnome> Xephyr啊。说了不听。 jyf1987
<jyf1987> iGnome: 你是骗子 鼠标控
<roylez> 奥特曼就是奥特曼
<iGnome> 玩wm必须的
<iGnome> 那我不理你了。
<roylez> jyf1987: 为什么不用Xephyr
<cfy> ofan: 同问。。。
<jyf1987> roylez: 他是鼠标控 我怕上他的当
<cfy> 谁用debian的？
<cfy> debian在不同版本之间要重装么？
<cfy> 或者说要建议重装
<cfy> iGnome: ee我要重装系统了。。。。
<cfy> T_T
<cfy> 发生蝴蝶效应。。。。
<iGnome> 我的eeepc也要重装了。
<jyf1987> 阿看了下 晚上回去试试 Xephyr
<roylez> jyf1987: .
<roylez> Xephyr -ac -br -noreset -screen 800x600 :1 &
<roylez> sleep 1
<roylez> DISPLAY=:1.0 wmii
<jyf1987> 这个 :0.1 和 :1 这些有什么讲究么
<iGnome> cfy: 这将是第2次重装系统。
<cfy> iGnome: 我希望这是最后一次重装系统，在这个电脑上。
<cfy> iGnome: 所以我要现在选择发行版了。
<iGnome> 额。你都重装过了啊
<iGnome> 。。
<cfy> iGnome: 最后一次。
<iGnome> 我5年，用了5台机器。现在才一次呢
<cfy> 还是debian好了。。。
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 那5年机器，有没有升级的？
<cfy> iGnome: 我激进阿。用的东西新。。。
<iGnome> freeflyi1g: 把 cfy 踢了。敢在这里说大便好
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> iGnome: ee......
<iGnome> cfy: 从6开始的哦
<cfy> iGnome: 你不是也能踢的？
<iGnome> 那不。这伤感情的
<cfy> iGnome: 我说‘好了’，不是‘好’
<cfy> iGnome: 或者我试试ubuntu.....
<iGnome> 你那花花肠子，估计是想啊凄
<cfy> ?
<iGnome> 洗发水
<iGnome> 这还不懂？
<cfy> 不懂。。。
<iGnome> arch
<cfy> 用arch?
<iGnome> 那是，至少wiki和践兔是通的
<iGnome> 你去吧
<cfy> 不要。我现在恨文档了。。。。
<cfy> 对不上的。。。
<iGnome> 然后滚动升级症
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> 尤其中文的，好过时。。。
<iGnome> 你会恨文档？
<cfy> 只能当大纲看。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 我恨不好的文档。。。。不过你都不写文档。我就很你代码。。。
<iGnome> happyaron: 出来吹嘘下distro了
<cfy> 面ee....
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 我只写结果的
<cfy> 恨
<cfy> 。。。。
<iGnome> 反推
<happyaron> iGnome: 吹啥？
<cfy> perl -le 'print 5050'
<cfy> happyaron: 你说啥发行版好。
<iGnome> cfy 要换distro
 * iGnome 围观
<cfy> happyaron: 我要重装了。。。。gentoo已经我坏到不想修了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我要重装了。。。。gentoo已经我坏到我不想修了。。。（其实也是修不来了）
<happyaron> iGnome: 世界最牛逼操作系统，windows
<iGnome> 咋不是osx
<cfy> happyaron: 假的吧。。。
<cfy> happyaron: win不好用的。。。换个推荐
<iGnome> 去freebsd吧
<iGnome> 类似类似
<cfy> 那我估计还要解决驱动问题。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 市场占有率在那呢
<cfy> 也许。而且命令不一样。
<cfy> happyaron: 那习惯不一样的。要是他们用perl,cli.啥的。就要吐血了。。。
<jyf1987> i3用起来了 roylez
<happyaron> cfy: 推荐debian
<cfy> 再加上死都删除不掉的ie......
<happyaron> cfy: arch没用过，gentoo我不习惯
<cfy> happyaron: 有个ie我就不想用了。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。那我用debian。
<iGnome> 啊。适合了，大便了。 cfy
<cfy> happyaron: debian不用重装吧，至少在我这台机子上。
<ofan> oss不支持笔记本模式？？
<happyaron> cfy: 啥叫不用重装呢？
<cfy> happyaron: /etc里的东西，绝对不能从新开始的。
<cfy> happyaron: 其他无所谓
<iGnome> etc..
<happyaron> cfy: 你备份一下，有些文件的位置可能变
<cfy> happyaron: 就算live模式启动，对原分区操作下。然后升级。
<happyaron> ofan: 不支持休眠
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。难道版本之间升级很麻烦么？
<iGnome> 何时你的配置都用etc的哦。这坏毛病
<cfy> iGnome: 不是阿。在定义重装嘛。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，你说是debian升级版本啊
<happyaron> c
<happyaron> cfy: 我以为你要用现在的系统改呢
<iGnome> 都统一到~/.config了
<cfy> happyaron: 是啊。
<happyaron> cfy: 升级不用担心配置文件
<cfy> happyaron: 你说gentoo -> debian么？
<iGnome> 早早统一
<happyaron> cfy: 我以为你是要这样呢
<cfy> happyaron: 我从32到64也是重装的。。。
<happyaron> cfy: OK
<happyaron> 那没问题
<cfy> happyaron: 我虽然折腾。但没蛋疼。呵呵
<cfy> happyaron: 那好。我准备换debian.看看资料去
<cfy> iGnome: .
<cfy> iGnome: 啥时候脚本配置写到.config....
<cfy> 我咋觉得faq好长。。。。
<cfy> http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Debian GNU/Linux FAQ
<iGnome> 在很大程度上成功地让用户把精力集中在OS以外的事情上
<ofan> happyaron: 不是，换了oss，插上耳机不能自动关闭功放....
<iGnome> 记住这句。 cfy
<cfy> iGnome: 你说faq长的原因？
<cfy> iGnome: ee,你试过几个发行版？
<happyaron> ofan: 这个不知道
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<iGnome> 3个。很早前
<iGnome> 短命的distro
<happyaron> cfy: debian有些文档非常详细
<iGnome> 所以，凡是kde的，都直接删除。 cfy
<happyaron> cfy: 安装指南和faq，在二进制为主的发行版里debian应该最详细
<happyaron> cfy: gentoo那样的如果没有手把手的文档，多数人都没法安装，其实那更限制思路
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，不过，我要从头开始。就是那种很基本的安装方式。所以慢慢来。不能重到这次的覆辙。。。
<iGnome> 格式化吧.
<cfy> happyaron: 那到没有吧。。。没文档也能装。只是一个大纲。
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<iGnome> oops
<happyaron> cfy: 你都折腾多久linux了，换个非geek呢
<cfy> happyaron: gentoo-cn的人说。我这个情况他第一次见到。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 比如？
<happyaron> cfy: 普通人可以照着文档把debian装起来，然后做他需要做的事
<happyaron> cfy: gentoo/arch 要投放大量的精力去折腾系统
<happyaron> 那就违背了很多人使用电脑的目的。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。
<cfy> iGnome: opera crash?
<iGnome> cfy: 头次碰到。切换fcitx，切换到鼠标失灵。键盘都正常。
<iGnome> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<lifeng> happyaron: 对普通用户可能违背了使用电脑的目的，但对可定制性、性能要求较高的场合，gentoo会比debian等预编译的发行版方便些。
<iGnome> 直接pkill X
<cfy> pkill.....
<cfy> 说到性能。。。。然后要开始pk了。。。。
<happyaron> lifeng: 未必，呵呵
<iGnome> 奇特吧
<happyaron> lifeng: gentoo你要管的地方，不只是你有需求的部位，而是整个系统
<cfy> iGnome: 我遇到过。ctrl+space没有被fcitx捕获，倒是emacs收到的情况。是不是当时fcitx卡住了？
<iGnome> fcitx不能输入了。
<iGnome> 你碰过？鼠标失效？
<happyaron> lifeng: debian这样的发行版，你需要什么可以自己去编译，其他地方交给发行版，你不用担心
<lifeng> happyaron: 举些具体的例子来分析
<cfy> iGnome: 那没有。
<iGnome> 额。鼠标失效，也是头次碰到啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在不想用鼠标了。。。痛苦。。。。
<happyaron> lifeng: 比如你需要realtime内核，你可以自己重新编译内核，而不需要在安装系统时把所有东西都编译一遍。
<iGnome> 这啥关系哦。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 那如果我想要某个包自己管理怎么做呢？
<happyaron> 那些东西不是你需要的，何必自己去操心。
<happyaron> cfy: 什么意思？
<happyaron> cfy: 没明白你的需求
<cfy> happyaron: 比如perl.gentoo里我可以写到文件里，假装这个包已经装了。然后自己编译啥的。
<happyaron> cfy: apt-build
<cfy> happyaron: 比如有个包。我不想用发行版的。自己编译解决。那么依赖怎么弄呢？
<happyaron> cfy: 我的方法是简单地给做成deb包，这样比较方便。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。可以是吧。你现在说些命令我也看不懂。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。安装自己做的deb?
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，比如checkinstall
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<happyaron> checkinstall 是 user solution
<redlhl> 小弟想在我的本本上折腾个wm，但又不想太折腾，应该用那个wm阿？
<cfy> redlhl: awesome
<happyaron> 虽然我不用它，但确实是个办法。
<cfy> redlhl: 无配置即可使用。
<lifeng> happyaron: 你举的例子使用gentoo至少一样方便。
<cfy> redlhl: 配置文件是lua写的。应该很方便的。
<iGnome> 那是./install后才checkinstall的。只适合自己
<redlhl> 功能全么？
<happyaron> cfy: checkinstall就是把make install命令换成checkinstall
<happyaron> lifeng: 我无意于证明哪个更方便，自己喜欢就是最好的 :)
<redlhl> cfy: 功能全么？
<happyaron> cfy: 然后你就得到 .deb 了
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。
<iGnome> 至少验证一次吧。直接出deb。。。
<cfy> redlhl: 你说说你要的
<lifeng> happyaron: 你的论点是未必。
<redlhl> cfy: 像自动挂在
<cfy> redlhl: 你啥本呢？默认的gnome啥的不能用么？
<happyaron> iGnome: 反正我是不用，:)
<iGnome> 。
<happyaron> lifeng: 没有辩论的意义，flamewar最没意思了
<cfy> redlhl: 不行。只是wm.这些不归wm管
<lifeng> happyaron: 我给你个例子看看debian如何方便的解决。
<cfy> redlhl: 要管，要自己弄。
<happyaron> 没兴趣，呵呵
<redlhl> cfy: 我现在用的kde，想再弄个wm
<happyaron> 满足自己的要求才最重要
<lifeng> happyaron: 不是我先在辩论诶。
<redlhl> cfy: 哦
<iGnome> 支持哈皮重来不验证的deb
<cfy> redlhl: 不过像我的话，直接pmount sdb1挂载，也方便的。
<happyaron> lifeng: 我只是和你说我的想法，但是我没说gentoo不好
<iGnome> cfy: 不方便
<happyaron> 存在就有它的意义，要找开头的，死ee你出来！
<MaskRay> cfy: 离开 gentoo 了？
<happyaron> iGnome: ..
<cfy> iGnome: 我写不来那些方面的呀。
<iGnome> 。
<happyaron> iGnome: lifeng 找你辩论
<cfy> MaskRay: gentoo已经坏到很难解决了。。。。
<iGnome> 干嘛啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 还没离开。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说debian咋样？
<cfy> MaskRay: 看看#gentoo-cn
<happyaron> iGnome: 你把我叫出来吹水，出了麻烦当然得你收拾 lol
<MaskRay> cfy: 讨厌 debian 系
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥呢？
<iGnome> 啥麻烦
<roylez> cfy: smashing your computer for the resuce.
<roylez> MaskRay: 去用帽子系
<iGnome> roylez 玩过大便
<happyaron> iGnome: lifeng 要和你大战三百回合，辩论下哪个系统更适合某些地方
<iGnome> 问他
<freeflying> cfy: debian好在什么地方
<happyaron> lol
<MaskRay> roylez: 听说 redhat 系比 debian 系更差劲
<iGnome> 我没看到啊。 happyaron
<roylez> iGnome: 就知道你不怕脏不怕臭
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你是source系的？
<iGnome> roylez: 额。我没碰过
<cfy> freeflying: 别听ee乱说。我只是说我去用debian好了。没说好
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥时侯canonical向debian捐赠点archive rebuild，这对双方都是好事
<lifeng> happyaron: 我的观点是gentoo在某些场合下，会比debian方便些，而你说未必，那不就是说gentoo在每个地方都比debian差？
<happyaron> lifeng: 我说未必差，意思就是你认为可能好的地方debian不一定比gentoo差，但我没说gentoo哪里都差
<lifeng> happyaron: 我没说过要和iGnome大战诶
<happyaron> lifeng: 比如你让 MaskRay 用debian，显然不合理
<MaskRay> cfy: 你啥时侯开始一堆文件变成空文件的？
<happyaron> lifeng: 他拉我出来吹水的，所以是他惹的 :)
<cfy> MaskRay: 是内容为0.不是空
<cfy> MaskRay: 很多个二进制的0.不清楚。上次emerge emerge的时候发现的。
 * iGnome 玩distro的，都没好下场。选一个wm，认真玩吧。
<lifeng> happyaron: 算了不争了，握手
<MaskRay> cfy: 大小不变，每个字节都变成 0?
<cfy> MaskRay: 用stage3覆盖了很多文件之后暂时好了。现在又出现了。
<happyaron> lifeng: 握手，一起掐ee
<iGnome> nnnd 哈皮
<cfy> MaskRay: 大小不清楚。反正是按k计算的。但是都是0.只有0.
<iGnome> 只是说你deb不验证嘛。至于掐人吗
<happyaron> iGnome: 你拉我出来吹水的。。
<roylez> iGnome: ....
<iGnome> 我要发布消息，说ppa的也没验证。 lol
<iGnome> 这下哈皮急了。
<happyaron> iGnome: 我的ppa都我自己用，哈哈
<iGnome> ppa是命根子啊。 happyaron 是不。
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> roylez: 把电脑拆了？不明白那句英文啥意思。
<happyaron> iGnome: 才怪
<cfy> MaskRay: 而且不只是那些可执行文件
<cfy> MaskRay: 配置文件上次也变'\0'阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 配置文件上次也变'\0'了
<iGnome> cfy: roylez那是袋鼠国的
<cfy> iGnome: 唉，我英文太差了。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 你说话。。。开始可不是说\0
 * happyaron 支持掐ee
<cfy> iGnome: 二进制0阿。。。
<iGnome> ..
<cfy> MaskRay: emerge portage
<MaskRay> cfy: 文件系统问题？
<cfy> MaskRay: 好了。这下emerge也坏了。。。
<iGnome> 召唤 destine
<cfy> MaskRay: 不要乱说。。。上次被#btrfs的人鄙视了。。。。XD
<iGnome> btrfs迟早死掉。这话我说过。
<cfy> MaskRay: 估计不是吧。我如果用stage3的覆盖，就还是好的。安装就不行。
<iGnome> cfy: 记得不。就是说你的
<cfy> MaskRay: 所以应该还是安装那里出了问题。
<cfy> iGnome: 啥时候。。
<happyaron> iGnome: 你召不来的。
<iGnome> 那看log了。要搜索了
<iGnome> happyaron: 给我电话吧
<happyaron> iGnome: 没戏
<iGnome> 你的。
<iGnome> 我可以查出通话记录
<happyaron> iGnome: 也没戏
<happyaron> And when it comes to distributions, ease of installation has actually been one of my main issues - I'm a technical person, but I have a very specific area of interest, and I don't want to fight the rest. So the only distributions I have actively avoided are the ones that are known to be "overly technical" - like the ones that encourage you to compile your own programs etc.
<cfy> iGnome: 通话记录？
<happyaron> http://news.oreilly.com/2008/07/linux-torvalds-on-linux-distri.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linus Torvalds on Linux Distributions - O'Reilly News
<happyaron> 这个很赞
<palomino|working> :o
<lifeng> MaskRay: 你那边出什么问题了？
<xinen007> iG
<xinen007> iGnome: 我找到位置了
<MaskRay> lifeng: 我的没问题，cfy 很多文件内容变成全 '\0' 了
<xinen007> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<iGnome> 。
<xinen007> 在这里啊
<cfy> 既然portage坏了。我就不升级了。。。。
<cfy> 哈哈。。。。。。。T_T
<iGnome> xinen007: 你也太久了。这是标准的位置。
<roylez> cfy: 拿槌子敲你电脑
<xinen007> 不好意思哈，刚才上班呢
<roylez> cfy: 敲了就好了
<cfy> roylez: 怎么会这个意思？！
<xinen007> 正好有事离开了下
<cfy> roylez: 那句英文是这个意思么？
<iGnome> xinen007: 你啥浏览器。看配置里面的插件路径有这目录没
<xinen007> 恩，chromium
<iGnome> 这软件，不是内带的flash支持嘛
<iGnome> 你问用这软件的人算了。
<roylez> cfy: for the rescue <- 靠...来救命，全句：砸电脑救命
<happyaron> iGnome: chrome才带flash
<happyaron> iGnome: chromium不带
<iGnome> 那我不知道。这烂软件不用的
<cfy> roylez: 哦。懂了。。。。
<iGnome> xinen007: 问 happyaron
<happyaron> chromium我也很少用
<xinen007> iGnome: 好的，谢谢你
<happyaron> iGnome: 问 freeflying
<xinen007> happyaron: 在么，老大
<xinen007> 我又来问问题咯
<iGnome> lol
<happyaron> xinen007: 我是老小
<happyaron> xinen007: chrom* 的问题我也不会。
<happyaron> ...
<xinen007> 只是关于flash插件的问题
<lifeng> cfy: 感觉是文件系统的问题，dmesg怎么说？
<happyaron> 也不会，我的flash现在也不正常呢。
<xinen007> 也许正是浏览器里面没有那个路径呢
<cfy> lifeng: dmesg无压力。
<iGnome> xinen007: 你干脆问。谁用chromium的，跳出来下。
<happyaron> 在编译内核，看能否解决
<xinen007> 我记得我上班后就update了一下
<cfy> lifeng: 应该不是文件系统。上次，好了以后（看上去），我全部重新编译了一下，在新的文件系统上
<xinen007> 反正年前都很正常的
<happyaron> xinen007: 我也是
<happyaron> xinen007: 前几天update一下就坏了
<cfy> lifeng: 厄。。。。
<cfy> lifeng: dmesp里有信息。。。
<cfy> lifeng: dmesg里有信息。。。
<iGnome> xinen007: 你是locate找的不
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1247515
<lifeng> cfy: 贴出来看看
<xinen007> happyaron: 你的能看视频么
<cfy> lifeng: 上面
<happyaron> xinen007: 巨卡
<xinen007> iGnome: locate？
<iGnome> cfy: 语病
<happyaron> xinen007: 标签页都会死掉
<iGnome> xinen007: 。不是给你命令了嘛。
<happyaron> cfy: 我去贱兔cn频道围观你了
<xinen007> happyaron: 比我强，至少还能看，我的就显示个具丑无比的头像
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么语病了。。。
<iGnome> cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1247515
<cfy> happyaron: 唉，搞不懂了。
<happyaron> xinen007: 呃
<xinen007> iGnome: sudo updatedb ;locatelibflashplayer.so
<xinen007> 这个么
<lifeng> cfy: btrfs出错了
<iGnome> 是啊
<cfy> lifeng: 嗯。
<xinen007> 我执行了不对
<iGnome> 额 locate后面有空格。 xinen007
<happyaron> btrfs出错？
<xinen007> locatelibflashplayer.so：找不到命令
<cfy> 我去#btrfs问问
<xinen007> iGnome: 哦，好
<cfy> happyaron: 你也来吧
<happyaron> cfy: 你把全部log都帖一下
<cfy> happyaron: 我怕表达不清楚
<happyaron> cfy: messages.log
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> cfy: 过去了
<xinen007> xinen007@xinen007-H54F:~$ sudo updatedb locatelibflashplayer.so
<xinen007> updatedb: 命令行包含意外的操作对象
<iGnome> sudo updatedb; locate libflashplayer.so
 * cfy pasted "dmesg" at http://paste2.org/get/1247516
<xinen007> iGnome:  我这个要怎么办才好
<iGnome> ;
<happyaron> c
<cfy> happyaron: lifeng上面
<happyaron> cfy: 不要截断的
<happyaron> cfy: 要整个syslog
<cfy> happyaron: 好吧
<iGnome> sudo updatedb; locate libflashplayer.so
<happyaron> cfy: 帖的东西很可能和解决实际问题没什么关系
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，像你這樣的折騰鬼，什麼 distro 都會被折騰完蛋
<happyaron> Kandu: +1
<roylez> happyaron: http://i.imgur.com/Pr1Ys.jpg
<iGnome> :D
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/Pr1Ys.jpg
<happyaron> roylez: ...
 * cfy pasted "messages" at http://paste2.org/get/1247517
<cfy> happyaron: 这次启动的。
<xinen007> xinen007@xinen007-H54F:~$ sudo updatedb; locate libflashplayer.so
<xinen007> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<xinen007> /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<iGnome> 差不多是这样。 roylez
<xinen007> iGnome: 这个命令不常见啊，我太菜鸟
<iGnome> locate可经常用的啊
<happyaron> cfy: 启动之后运行emerge？
<xinen007> iGnome: 我学的太少了，而且现在上班了，没那么多时间了
<xinen007> 而且还想玩儿
<iGnome> xinen007: chromium的地址栏，可输入about:config不。
<xinen007> 我输入了，可是不知道为啥没反应
<cfy> happyaron: 可能是例行升级吧
<iGnome> 那。。找用这软件的问。 xinen007 还是我说的，flash安装肯定没问题。只是路径的事情
<xinen007> iGnome: 真不明白，我记得以前用firefox就可以
<happyaron> cfy: 你看下当时的load average怎么样
<iGnome> fx的缺省路径下就有嘛。 当然可以
<xinen007> 我查查怎么打开chromium的配置
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么看？哪里有
<happyaron> cfy: 无法启动么？
<cfy> happyaron: 启动什么？
<iGnome> cfy: 找ff邮寄一张光盘。就都搞定了。
<cfy> iGnome: freeflying?
<happyaron> cfy: 你启动的时侯给内核传递一个参数: highres=off
<cfy> happyaron: 这是什么？
<NoIE> qing wen ,
<happyaron> cfy: 内核bug的workaround
<NoIE> da jia di yi ci shi yong fcitx dou shun li ma ?
<cfy> happyaron: 你让我重启么？
<xinen007> 用
<xinen007> about:flags就可以进入设置了
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，启动的时侯给内核传递个参数
<happyaron> cfy: highres=off
<cfy>  happyaron: 哦。我重启。
<xinen007> 不过，可惜里面不像opera firefox那样详细啊
<xinen007> 而且没路径设置。。。
<iGnome> 额。
<chendy> 那篇报道下面的评论才叫精彩。
<happyaron> cfy: 有效吗？
<cfy> happyaron: 有效什么？
<happyaron> cfy: 你看dmesg，还有那个错误么
<cfy> happyaron: 没有。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: 内核bug
<happyaron> cfy: 你自己配置的内核？
<djkk> encoding : G0,G1,ansix3.4-1968,ansix3.4-1968,ansix3.4-1968,ansix3.4-1968
<djkk> exec : /bin/bash open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<cfy> happyaron: 不是吧。。。那个信息总过只出现过一次。。。
<NoIE> 请问，大家第一次用 fcitx 时顺利马？
<djkk> jfbterm 错误
<xinen007> 有谁使用chromium的，出问题了
<happyaron> cfy: 那你说有啥问题呢。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不清楚阿。。。
<happyaron> djkk: 没开framebuffer
<happyaron> cfy: 那你换啥。
<cfy> happyaron: 我直接换发行版。
<cfy> happyaron: 这个分区先不用了。以后出了问题，再查
<happyaron> cfy: 那就别折腾了，备份数据重装
<UU1231> 谁玩了liboffice了哇
<cfy> happyaron: 反正我也不会gentoo....
<ofan> http://hwjob.cdb.com.cn/jobs.htm 这招聘NB...
<iGnome> xinen007: 看下你有~/.chromium/plugins这样的目录没。ln -s一个过去
<xinen007> 没有
<djkk> happyaron 以前启动的时候加了个参数
<cfy> happyaron: 以前用slk因为网络不好，slk一个dvd搞定。
<iGnome> xinen007: 用tab补全路径
<xinen007> iGnome: 会不会和libflashplayer.so的权限有关呢
<iGnome> 比如cd ~/.chrom<tab>
<iGnome> 或者cd ~/.config/chrom<tab>
<happyaron> cfy: 你下载个debian dvd也行啊
<iGnome> 通常权限没问题。
<iGnome> 除开你手动修改过
<cfy> happyaron: 不是这个意思。所以我的意思是我没好好用过debian系的。
<cfy> happyaron: 所以乘这次机会，转过去试试
<happyaron> 嗯
<xinen007> -rw-r--r--   1 root root 12127284 2011-02-15 14:28 libflashplayer.so
<happyaron> cfy: 你折腾得是太那啥了点
<happyaron> cfy: 天天就看你折腾了
<NoIE> Ctrl+Alt+H 无效 fcitx
<iGnome> locate -i '.*chromium/plugins' xinen007
<iGnome> locate -i -r '.*chromium.*plugins' xinen007
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。争取这次不折腾。
<iGnome> cfy: 依榜ub吧
<cfy> iGnome: 几次用ub都失败了。。。
<iGnome> @@
<happyaron> iGnome: 他这折腾控，也许就得编译
<cfy> 最近一次。是升级速度巨慢。。。。
<UU1231> :-(
<cfy> 估计是nm不好吧。
<cfy> 或者源没设置好
<iGnome> 他现在不是不喜欢文档了嘛
<iGnome> 不折腾了
<cfy> iGnome: happyaron： 干脆我不折腾了。。。。装ub去。
<cfy> iGnome: happyaron： 用gnome去。。。。。
<iGnome> 直接上1104
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 用 ubserver , apt安逸
<iGnome> 死得快。 lol
<cfy> iGnome: 出了事反正可以找ee，lol
<cfy> iGnome: - -!
<iGnome> .
<iGnome> gnome3嘛
<iIlL10oO> > `uname -a`
<cfy> iGnome: server?那图形啥的还要自己装阿。
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<liukai> 解压rar的图形化界面是什么包？删了一下，现在只能用命令了
<^k^> iIlL10oO, Linux ub1 2.6.38-2-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 4 13:03:39 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<iGnome> 啥server啊
<happyaron> iGnome: 我在编译rc4
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 我在编译rc4
<iGnome> kk 一边去
<cfy> happyaron: 那个版本好？现在ub
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: rc2上flash有毛病
<iGnome> 显他的38
<happyaron> cfy: 如果你真的不想折腾，就10.04
<cfy> liukai: unrar x a.rar
<iGnome> happyaron: 你是1104？
<happyaron> cfy: 否则10.10
<cfy> liukai: 或者unrar e foo.rar
<happyaron> iGnome: 10.04
<iGnome> 1010慢蛮好
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 我直接用server版本, apt, 不编译
<liukai> cfy, 就是不想用命令
<cfy> iGnome: 1010：慢 蛮好？
<iGnome> 只是我的eeepc死了。
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 你那是11.04
<iGnome> 从904->1010
<cfy> liukai: 哦。。。看错了。。。。我以为你要cli解压呢。。。
<happyaron> iGnome: oss我出教程了
<happyaron> iGnome: https://launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/kernel
<iGnome> 我看过啊。太折腾
<happyaron> iGnome: https://launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/sandbox
<iGnome> 我直接deb
<happyaron> iGnome: 然后配置下pulseaudio
<iGnome> 我只asoundrc没动而已。已经卸载了。 lol
<happyaron> :)
<liukai> cfy, 现在只能用命令了，不知道图形界面怎么搞出来
<cfy> happyaron: 你在用什么wm?
<iIlL10oO> liukai: 安装一个包就有图形
<happyaron> cfy: 我用gnome那套呢
<happyaron> cfy: 我不关心这个，不折腾
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。好的。以后跟你混了。。。
<liukai> iIlL10oO, 就是不知道哪个包
<iIlL10oO> liukai: p   ubuntu-chinese-desktop              - The Ubuntu Chinese version desktop system
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<iIlL10oO> p   ubuntu-desktop                      - The Ubuntu desktop system
<iGnome> gnome差。面板applet老有一个不对的。
<cfy> happyaron: MaskRay: 还是用ub好咯。你看高德纳都ub.
<iIlL10oO> liukai: ubuntu-chinese-desktop 这个包
<happyaron> cfy: Knuth用ub？
<iGnome> 估计是py的
<cfy> happyaron: 我记得是的。
<cfy> happyaron: 我当时还奇怪为啥在ub上跑fvwm
<iIlL10oO> liukai: 命令是: as '\-desktop' | grep ubuntu
<iGnome> 咋了
<happyaron> ..
<cfy> happyaron: grub2能引导cd的吧，我没光驱。现在准备引导.iso安装。
<happyaron> cfy: 能吧
<cfy> 额。想起来了。。。
<cfy> 我的emerge坏了。。。。
<UU1231>                                   :-DISO的都可以引导哇
<MaskRay> cfy: 不要盲目崇拜高德纳用的东西。。。虽然他是神
<iGnome> 我这从8开始的本本。可能有些配置问题了。
<iIlL10oO> liukai: as 已被别名为“aptitude search”
<cfy> MaskRay: 好吧。。。。不过他用的多不错。emacs阿啥的
<Kandu> cfy: 剛看到 Knuth 一向是用 Debian 的，前一陣子有一台新機器，結果考慮改裝 Ubuntu。為什麼會知道呢？因為 Ubuntu 頻頻出問題，他就把問題丟到 TeX list 上來了。
<happyaron> Kandu: ...
<Kandu> cfy: 所以大家知道他嘗試過 ubuntu
<liukai> iIlL10oO, 谢谢，我试试
<happyaron> Kandu: 原来如此
<cfy> Kandu: debian?
<Kandu> cfy: 唔
<Kandu> cfy: 我是推薦你 debian 或者 arch
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？我是一个访谈上看到的。。。可能消息有误，或者我记错了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 那还是debian好咯
<liukai> iIlL10oO, 我应该是把Archive Manager 删了，不知道这东西怎么重装
<lifeng> cfy: 用debian是正常的，他用ubuntu就不太正常
<MaskRay> lifeng: 我在哪里看到确实用 ubuntu
<Kandu> cfy: 我覺得，都很好。你知道的，這兩個我都在用
<edison0354> cfy: GRUB2能loop起来ISO引导
<cfy> Kandu: lifeng：嗯，我直接弄普通好了。这次直接一不折腾为目的。
<cfy> edison0354: 厄，我的系统坏了。不能装软件了。。。
<lifeng> MaskRay: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1193856
<edison0354> cfy: 这一天终于到来了
<liukai> iIlL10oO, 可以了，叫file-roller
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> liukai: 嗯，就是这个。
<liukai> cfy, 多谢了
<cfy> liukai: 什么？！
<liukai> cfy, 打开压缩文件乱码是怎么解决的？
<happyaron> edison0354: +1
<edison0354> cfy: 额，grub4dos也可以
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-02/31952.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Grub4Dos仿真ISO启动CDlinux省可用内存的方法
<cfy> edison0354: 不能装软件了。emerge坏了。我懒得修复了。
<cfy> edison0354: 目前只有grub 0.97
<cfy> liukai: convmv试试
<edison0354> cfy: 家里就一台电脑？
<happyaron> edison0354: linuxidc。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么了？
<cfy> edison0354: 一台linux pc....
<edison0354> happyaron: 果然你又现身了，我Google reader订阅它了……
<cfy> Kandu: debian不是图形安装的？text的么？
<edison0354> cfy: 用另一台写个启动U盘给你重装啊
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<xinen007> 急的我冒汗
<cfy> edison0354: 没有Ｕ盘。
<edison0354> happyaron: 求推荐类似站点
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/ch05s01.html.en#boot-initrd
<^k^> ⇪ title: 5.1. Booting the Installer on 64-bit PC
<cfy> 这个可以。
<xinen007> 看了下，确实是昨天chromium和flash更新后出事了
<cfy> edison0354: 肯定可以的呀，我还有kexec,怕啥。肯定能安装起来:)
<xinen007> 有记录，都是周一上午9点更新的
<edison0354> cfy: 万一你哪天MBR坏了你怎么修？
<happyaron> edison0354: 不行你就debootstrap吧
<cfy> edison0354: 我还有个移动硬盘里有
<cfy> edison0354: 而且一般不会坏。
<happyaron> cfy: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apds03.html.en
<^k^> ⇪ title: D.3. Installing Debian GNU/Linux from a Unix/Linux System
<NoIE> 我现在优点喜欢 fcitx 了 。
<edison0354> happyaron: cfy我移动硬盘里好像也有个啥东西
<cfy> happyaron: 不是可以boot install from grub么。我直接这么干了。
<cfy> edison0354: debootstrap是啥？
<edison0354> cfy: 同不知道，问阿荣
<happyaron> edison0354: 啊？
<edison0354> http://juetuzhi.net/2011/02/lei-feng-ta-ya-bu-zhu.html
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<edison0354> happyaron: debootstrap是啥？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我Google出啦了
<lifeng> debian bootstrap的缩写
<cfy> edison0354: 是啥？
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> 我恨google..
<edison0354> cfy: http://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap
<cfy> 有了google都不能问问题了。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 我爱Google
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debootstrap - Debian Wiki
<edison0354> happyaron: 标题机器人是有关键字过滤吗？
<cfy> edison0354: happyaron这个简单。
<cfy> edison0354: 你该问 iIlL10oO
<iGnome> 。
<edison0354> iIlL10oO: 标题机器人是有关键字过滤吗？
<edison0354> cfy: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/02/lei-feng-ta-ya-bu-zhu.html
<iIlL10oO> edison0354: 只取ubuntu相关的
<edison0354> cfy: 觉得这个做手机壁纸可以有效减少玩游戏时间
<cfy> edison0354: .
<cfy> edison0354: 手机壁纸？我本来就不玩手机。。
<cfy> edison0354: 再者，从来不看电脑的壁纸。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 囧，我拿爪机看小说的
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。
 * edison0354 MWC 2011：Opera mini 6.0 iPad版即将问世
<cfy> edison0354: 看科幻么
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<cfy> edison0354: 能装么？
<iIlL10oO> 手机,脚机,爪机
<xinen007> 郁闷，发现昨天升级之后出来不少问题了
<edison0354> cfy: IPAD版……
<xinen007> 还有openfetion，登陆后就自动关闭了
<cfy> 我本来转个debian还想wm自己搞。发现本来就要自己搞么。。。
<xinen007> 进程都被关闭了
<edison0354> cfy: 估计touch装了很蛋疼的，分辨率～
<cfy> edison0354: mini阿。
<edison0354> cfy: android自带浏览器表示淡定
<cfy> happyaron: debian没有预装东西的么？比如ubu的装了很多，包括wm
<iGnome> xinen007: 这家伙。说半天没了。http://hi.baidu.com/zhouq3132/blog/item/d5fc0a3bf48f0ee015cecbc9.html
<xinen007> [16:05:13]  Start subscribe contact list
<xinen007> [16:05:13]  A new thread entered
<xinen007> 段错误
<cfy> edison0354: 手机虽然举有强大的linux内核，也破解了。还能跑gcc的。但是不用的路过。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 你打算换发行版了？
<xinen007> 这个是openfetion的错误
<xinen007> 郁闷
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<edison0354> cfy: 换LFS吧
<iGnome> cfy: 你的itouch呢
<cfy> edison0354: 不折腾。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 在阿。
<edison0354> cfy: 那UB最省心了……
<iGnome> 不要了？
<cfy> edison0354: 我用ub容易坏。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 什么时侯我说不要了。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 你干啥……
<edison0354> cfy: 我的爪机还是2.6.29内核。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 不清楚。反正用起来不爽。。。。
<iGnome> 不折腾了嘛。给我折腾下
<cfy> iGnome: 你不是有ipad?
<iGnome> 我要乱刷机试试
<cfy> - -!
<edison0354> iGnome: 米淫，有IPAD……
<cfy> iGnome: 便宜的。买个好了。。。。。1500 32G....
<M-sprite> 有谁有nokia N900的，它的maemo系统支持看pdf文件吗？
<edison0354> iGnome: 用IPAD当盘子吃过饭没？
<iGnome> 贵了。
<edison0354> M-sprite: 总会有软件支持的吧
<iGnome> 你吃过？
<cfy> M-sprite: 还不如打印。。。
<edison0354> iGnome: 见过照片
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<M-sprite> edison0354: 我去官方搜索下这种软件试试
<iGnome> maemo后继无人了吧
<edison0354> M-sprite: 你当初怎么想的，买那个爪机……
<M-sprite> cfy: 打印不妨便
<cfy> M-sprite: 手机肯定不方便的。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 还是爪机方便
<freeflying> cfy: 啥
<cfy> freeflying: 没啥，ee推荐我像你要cd
<M-sprite> edison0354: 我本来是想买个kindle3来看pdf的，但是朋友说买个手机都不错了，我就想起 了nokia N900，刷机利器，而且 看到maemo这个系统用着也很华丽，就考虑了
<cfy> iGnome: 厄，想起来了。你不知道我没光驱么。。。
<cfy> iGnome: cd对我来说都是浮云。。。。
<M-sprite> cfy: 小的确看着有点不舒服
<cfy> s/像/向/
<freeflying> cfy: 拿钱来，我还有Mark签名的cd
<edison0354> cfy: 我的无损和别人那里借来的CD都用iTunes转了AAC PLUS了
<cfy> freeflying: 怎么要钱的？
<iGnome> cfy: cd可去打印社，照相馆，转成u
<cfy> edison0354: 我的cd已经转成mp3了。现在扔再家里。。。。
<freeflying> cfy: Mark签名的
<cfy> iGnome: 那到不用，我家里有带光驱的。
<iGnome> mark贴了钱的cd。就要
<cfy> freeflying: 哦。。。
<iGnome> lol
<lifeng> cfy: 我正好相反，ape都刻cd了，天天听cd
<cfy> lifeng: 爽阿。。。有cd机？
<happyaron> cfy: 用task
<djkk> vga=788 用jfterm，花了
<happyaron> cfy: 你选择装桌面环境就行了
<cfy> happyaron: 啥？
<cfy> task
<lifeng> cfy: 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: 安装的时候选gnome桌面环境
<djkk> jfterm 显示的不知道是啥字，输入可以看见
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。看到了。
<lifeng> 找了好一会都没翻到aron的来历
<cfy> happyaron: 不过我如果是btrfs...能启动么。。。
<djkk> 输入也看不懂
<iGnome> jfterm?
<iGnome> cfy: ext4
<happyaron> cfy: testing能用btrfs
<djkk> iGnome 是jfterm
<happyaron> cfy: 最后一个bug是我报的, lol
<djkk> iGnome jfbterm
<cfy> happyaron: 你是debian?
<happyaron> cfy: 我现在在ubuntu，因为懒得折腾+Destine在用
<iGnome> djkk: 不知道
<cfy> happyaron: destine也在用btrfs?
<happyaron> cfy: 没有
<happyaron> cfy: 她有btrfs，但不全是
<happyaron> 主要还是ext
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<djkk> ^@^
<iGnome> 卖了itouch，买一个2T的。 cfy
<cfy> iGnome: 2t的啥？我不卖东西的。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说你咋还在这人？
<edison0354> happyaron: 教你媳妇数学去啊！
<iGnome> hd啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 有的我也不会啊。。。
<iGnome> 省的折腾
<happyaron> edison0354: 我不会微分
<edison0354> happyaron: 把你会的教她就行了，貌似考的很简单
<edison0354> happyaron: 微分就是求导
<lifeng> happyaron: 拿上来讨论
<happyaron> edison0354: 那为啥还要再起个名？
<edison0354> lifeng: 你人肉阿荣？
<happyaron> lifeng: 啊？
<lifeng> edison0354: 是啊是啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 用处不一样吧
<edison0354> lifeng: ……
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯。文件系统不用btrfs了。
<lifeng> happyaron: 数学题啊
<edison0354> lifeng: 你怎么也有这个爱好？
<happyaron> edison0354: 讲讲有啥用处
<edison0354> happyaron: 我数学也很差
<lifeng> cfy: 那还是继续装gentoo好了
<cfy> lifeng: 倦了。。。换换新鲜的。。
<happyaron> lifeng: 不是一道题，时候知识点。。。
<happyaron> cfy: debian的话，ext3
<happyaron> cfy: ext4安装软件时有性能问题
<edison0354> happyaron: 至少求导只能有一个自变量吧，微分可以对多个微，还有偏微分
<edison0354> happyaron: 你学了就知道了
<cfy> happyaron: 性能。。。都多久了。。。ext4还没稳定？
<happyaron> edison0354: ok
<iGnome> happyaron: 啥哦。软件安装的过程本来就慢。
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥性能问题？我是ext4
<happyaron> cfy: 不是稳定问题，是fsync太慢
<iGnome> 关乎那点点分区速度
<happyaron> iGnome: 不是
<cfy> edison0354: happyaron: 悦姐为啥要学习数学？
<iGnome> 不在乎拉
<happyaron> iGnome: ext4和btrfs的fsync差好几倍
<edison0354> cfy: 她开学考试，二学位
<happyaron> cfy: 经济学
<iGnome> 差了也看不出
<iGnome> 悦小妹？
<happyaron> iGnome: 不一样的。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 这你都知道。。。
<edison0354> iGnome: 神是啥发行版？
<happyaron> iGnome: 你实验了就知道了
<tenzu> 一夜是不是在搞神马东东？论坛登录超慢
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。话说我也要学数学了。。。
<iGnome> 牛皮发现版
<edison0354> happyaron: 魔都有GNOME的活动，帝都有不？
<happyaron> iGnome: 我曾经用虚拟机搞ext4的debian，后悔死了
<cfy> happyaron: debian-6.0.0-amd64-netinst.iso,这个也能选task的吧
<edison0354> iGnome: 啥时牛皮？
<happyaron> edison0354: 帝都主办，魔都是分舵
<iGnome> 虚拟机的，不上算
<happyaron> cfy: 能
<edison0354> iGnome: s/时/是
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 沒裝過 debian
<iGnome> ub 牛皮
<M-sprite> vim里的spell插件那个比较好又方便？
<happyaron> cfy: 推荐netinst哈
<lifeng> cfy: 学什么方向？
<Kandu> cfy: 不知怎麼裝的
<edison0354> happyaron: 你4月份还过来？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，vps么？
<happyaron> edison0354: 不过去，我月末或者下月初过去
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。好的。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> lifeng: 我要考2+2，所以要学习下数学了。
<tenzu> happyaron: 论坛超慢，开了cdn也不行，你那里怎么样？
<iGnome> tenzu: 估计是cdn的服务器
<happyaron> tenzu: 一样
<happyaron> tenzu: 去砸一夜gtalk
<iGnome> 是慢些
<edison0354> tenzu: 这样你就可以少灌点水了
<lifeng> cfy: 没听说过2+2
<tenzu> happyaron: 刚装了XP，屁精还没弄上。。。
<tenzu> iGnome: 神，你啥都知道
<happyaron> tenzu: 打开IE，输入mail.google.com
<tenzu> edison0354: 我最近都没怎么灌
<cfy> lifeng: 正常。浙江的东西
<tenzu> happyaron: 还是装屁精吧。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: IE。。。
<iGnome> 搽屁+屁精。 tenzu... 绝配
<happyaron> tenzu: ok。。。
<lifeng> cfy: 原来是高考？我是浙江的。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: :)
<cfy> lifeng: 不是。。。。是大学里的转学校的东西。
<edison0354> cfy: 你要转校？
<edison0354> cfy: 转哪里？
<cfy> edison0354: 我想转杭电
<tenzu> iGnome: 你又知道了。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 杭州电子科技大学？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，是的
<edison0354> cfy: 我有同学在那里
<lifeng> cfy: 不说了，总是和年轻人们差一拍
<cfy> edison0354: 哦:)男的女的？
 * edison0354 MWC 2011：HTC Flyer平板来了，7寸、1GB内存与1.5GHz单核CPU
<cfy> lifeng: 呵呵。
<edison0354> 这配置让我2GB的本本情何以堪
<edison0354> cfy: 男的
<cfy> 等我看完今天的死神。我就重装去。。。
<edison0354> 压力感应电容式触控！
<cfy> edison0354: 我4G了。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 一边去
<edison0354> cfy: 表来刺激我
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 买得杂牌内存条
<iGnome> 赶紧吃饭。 edison0354
<edison0354> iGnome: 饱
<cfy> iGnome: 不用接崽崽的么。。。。
<edison0354> http://cn.engadget.com/2011/02/15/mwc-2011-htc-android/
<edison0354> 好蛋疼的直板全键盘android爪机
<cfy> edison0354: 下次换电脑专门买内存小的。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 然后自己换。。。
<liukai> 装了peazip，打开zip文件还是乱码，我的系统是英文的
<cfy> liukai: 你还没好阿。。。。
<cfy> liukai: zip啥的乱码是因为压缩文件不保存编码
<edison0354> liukai: ？？？？
<liukai> cfy, 没有，不想用命令，不妨便
<cfy> 装个convmv,转换下就好。
<edison0354> liukai: 又一个刘凯？？？
<liukai> edison0354, 一直叫这个阿
<edison0354> liukai: 不是，我认识好多刘凯……
<iGnome> 刘凯这名字是文革后遗留物。很多
<cfy> 凯？
<cfy> 文革？想不出
<edison0354> iGnome: 为啥？
<iGnome> 因为那个时候多
<ofan> 啥典故？
<iGnome> 刚刚不取什么革命，跃进什么的。就都凯了。
<iGnome> 还部队沾边。
<cfy> 那崽崽典出哪里？
<iGnome> 崽。
<iGnome> 2个字，显得亲切点
<cfy> 大名呢
<liukai> iGnome, 晕倒。。。
<iGnome> 源源
 * cfy afk......................................
<iGnome> 帅陀
<tenzu> iGnome: 崽崽到底学名叫啥？
<iGnome> 帅陀
<iGnome> cfy: 自己郁闷去了？ :D
<tenzu> iGnome: 坨？
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<edison0354> tenzu: 疼疼重口味
<tenzu> edison0354: 拼音输入法，你懂的
<iGnome> 疼猪一直这样
 * tenzu reboot
<edison0354> tenzu: 论坛那张照片是你吗？那个大眼镜的
<liukai> cfy, 怎么知道原来的zip文件是什么编码的？
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/138050
<iGnome> edison0354: 那是buzz上的吧。
<cfy> liukai: 就是原来文件名用得。win那里过来的话，就是gb18030
<cfy> liukai: convmv里用euc-cn吧
<cfy> 哇噻
<cfy> http://imagebin.org/138050
<cfy> 有时间，有影子
<edison0354> iGnome: 论坛某人贴出来的，好象是疼疼很久很久以前自己发的
<cfy> 谁会三角法
<liukai> cfy, convmv -f euc-cn -t utf8 --notest abc.zip还是不行阿
<edison0354> cfy: 崽崽？
<cfy> 算出经度，纬度
<iGnome> liukai: enca去安装
<cfy> edison0354: 那个不是？
<iGnome> cfy: .
<cfy> liukai: 解压了以后。对文件操作
<iGnome> 你继续yy
<edison0354> cfy: 不会算。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 我也不会。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 我问你，我不知道啊
<jyf1987> 三屏幕
<cfy> edison0354: 不清楚。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 你给张好的。。。。我试试。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 等等，好像能算的
<cfy> edison0354: 本来是可以的嘛
<iGnome> ʎɟɔʇɐǝq
<cfy> 时间一定，有了影子。。。
<cfy> ee又在说鸟语了。。。。
<iGnome> 反向都不知道，算啥
<edison0354> cfy: 用x,y分量分别算tan，然后算经纬度
<cfy> 有角度阿
<edison0354> cfy: 不难
<tenzu> edison0354: 鸟发的那个帖子？
<iGnome> 那也是地球一圈啊
<cfy> iGnome: 反正长沙知道了。。。
<edison0354> tenzu: 忘了
<tenzu> edison0354: 应该是我本人
<cfy> iGnome: 还有时间
<iGnome> 时间只影响纬度
<edison0354> cfy: 但是你还得知道当前时间才能算出来经度吧
<iGnome> 还不确定平视角
<cfy> edison0354: 那照片里不是有么
<edison0354> cfy: 还得按地轴垂直于地球绕太阳的平面算
<edison0354> tenzu: 那你那眼镜好大……
<cfy> 行不行。。。。
<cfy> 电影里乱拍的么。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 行
<edison0354> cfy: 啥电影？
<cfy> edison0354: 那算
<tenzu> edison0354: 我的眼镜不大
<edison0354> cfy: 懒
<cfy> edison0354: 名字忘了。
<edison0354> tenzu: 是啄木鸟发的那个帖子
<edison0354> tenzu: 额，确实不是很大……感觉失误
<leaveboy> hello
<^k^> leaveboy, 好  ㍨ 
<leaveboy> ??
<lifeng> leaveboy: 机器人
<leaveboy> 什么16点
<tenzu> edison0354: 你说的啄木鸟就是我说的鸟，我的twitter等头像才是近照
<tenzu> XP改了hosts是不是重启才能生效？
<leaveboy> 这个时候肚子疼
<leaveboy> 奶奶的
<leaveboy> empathy没有ubuntu 80001的server
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 80001 in SchoolTool "SchoolTool/SchoolBell name confusion" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80001
<tenzu> 论坛终于快了点儿。。。
<roylez> tenzu: .
<Stifler> 大家是怎样反墙去twitter的？偷偷告诉我
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁～～！
<Lavande> 一直很快。。。
<roylez> Stifler: meaculpa 和 tenzu 肉身翻了
<Router2> Stifler: VPN
<Stifler> Router2: 了解
<Stifler> roylez: 哦
<Lavande> meaculpa出去了？我记得他在魔都的。。
<tenzu> roylez: meaculpa什么时候翻了？
<roylez> Lavande: 出差
<tenzu> Lavande: 姐控你也翻吧
<Lavande> 我想呢，不知道怎么翻
<tenzu> Lavande: 申请奖学金，留学，永远不要毕业就行了
<roylez> tenzu: 昨天翻过去的
<Aoy_c__> Stifler:   http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82672
<Lavande> tenzu: 不毕业不会开除啊？
<tenzu> roylez: EE保佑他/她/它成功非法滞留
<Stifler> Aoy_c__: 谢谢啦
<UU1231> :)8-)
<aBiNg> clear
<Lavande> Unknown command.
<tenzu> Lavande: 申请phd啊，时间到了换个学校接着申请
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 什麽意思？
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 你來消息了？
<Lavande> tenzu: 嗯，我都拿个小本子记下来，以后努力一下，哈哈
<Lavande> hymnusalae: ？？
<lifeng> tenzu: 万年phd
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 看他是說申請phd的事嗎？你今年也在申請？
<Lavande> hymnusalae: - -!  tenzu在教我怎么肉身翻墙:-D
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 你在坡寂寞了呢？
<leaveboy> ?
<leaveboy> anyone here
<srdgame> Banshee替換了Rhythmbox?
<srdgame> 11.04中
<happyaron> s
<happyaron> srdgame: y
<leaveboy> W
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 不寂寞，有老婆陪
<leaveboy> 我这在使用irssi终端为什么没有/help
<tenzu> lifeng: 万年phd很爽的
<happyaron> tenzu: 你老婆也在南洋了？
<leaveboy> EXIT
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我不行了，昨天 merge 了一下亂七八糟的。是不是 merge 前應該讓子分支 rebase 一下比較好呀？
<leaveboy> EXIT
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 昨天 --interactive 的時候都暈了把東西給搞壞了……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: git merge 本来就很乱。。。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: rebase的话就成一个head了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 啊……這麽亂……我再折騰折騰……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 要想更乱可以用git fetch
<edison0354> tenzu: 你翻去哪里了？
<lifeng> edison0354: 看样子这家伙在我隔壁
<edison0354> lifeng: 你在哪里？
<edison0354> lifeng: 加拿大？
<nomyself> whois nomyself
<lifeng> edison0354: 赤道
<srdgame> happyaron: 那豈不是要裝mono
<happyaron> srdgame: 本来有tomboy就有mono了，何惧再来一个。
<srdgame> 我已經換成gnote了。。。
<Fivesheep_> 所以我把tomboy删了..
<srdgame> tomboy已經被我幹掉了，何況我基本不用。
<happyaron> cfy: debian了？
<cfy> happyaron: 没有。你装过么？
<cfy> happyaron: 问个问题。启动以后。还要mount cd，可是iso不能mount...
<cfy> 文档说放在/下就可以了呀。
<cfy> 不过好像不行。
<cfy> 手动我mount了fat,但是iso不行。
<happyaron> cfy: 你用debootstrap吧
<happyaron> cfy: hdmedia问题多
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。
<lifeng> happyaron: 我用stable的installer没出过问题
<happyaron> lifeng: 有人的分区具体情况上容易出小毛病
<tenzu> happyaron: 我老婆放假过来玩
<lifeng> happyaron: 同意
<tenzu> edison0354: 你猜我在哪里
<happyaron> tenzu: 哦
<jyf1987> tenzu: 怎么玩？
<cfy> lifeng: 我也用stable的呀
<cfy> 6.0.0的
<happyaron> cfy: stable吧
<happyaron> cfy: 现在不适合用testing/unstable
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，
 * cfy 吃饭
<happyaron> cfy: 各种transaction，很容易死掉
<RavenChan> 不好办啊，pa+jack总是崩溃
<edison0354> tenzu: 猜不出来
<tenzu> jyf1987: 好好玩，嗯嗯
<tenzu> edison0354: 那继续猜
<Lavande> 刚刚听你们说gnote。然后就装了一个，发现和tomboy一样，然后就卸载了，卸载之后发现面板上的gnote图标很能调出gnote程序（没看错，不是tomboy），太强大了……
<tenzu> Lavande: 重启应该就没了吧
<Lavande> tenzu: 不用，我关了那个程序，现在已经没法启动了
<Lavande> tenzu: 我就是觉得惊讶。。留在内存里的程序还能这个完好无损地运行着。。。
<tenzu> Lavande: 也许是因为程序小吧
<Lavande> tenzu: 嗯，差不多。。。
<cfy> tenzu: 可能X死掉了。
<cfy> tenzu: 管屏幕的那块死掉了
<myke2> RavenChan: 2110MS
<myke2> RavenChan: 2761
<freeflying> 折腾arch的咋不把im-config搞进去呢
<myke2> gdb --tui能否在windows下用?
<cfy> happyaron: 你给我的附录D的内容不错
<RavenChan> myke2, 好快...什么算法？
<myke2> RavenChan: 不会吧，就是普通的splay
<RavenChan> myke2, 好吧= =莫非我的splay写渣了....
<RavenChan> myke2, 我的要4000+
<myke2> RavenChan: top-down
<RavenChan> myke2, ...
<myke2> RavenChan: 我是用静态指针的
<myke2> RavenChan: 自己写的malloc和free
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: aur 有， vote 只有1，可想而知它的接受程度
<cfy> myke2: 干嘛要自己写malloc和free?
<cfy> 哦。静态。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 为什么昨天一天有无数人来我校内捏？
<cfy> edison0354: 我看看。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 因为这个 赵柏阳.Edison 评论了 程序猿 的照片 程序猿的开心事 ?
<cfy> 厄。把你名字也发出来了。。sorry
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道……
<edison0354> cfy: 昨天～这个是今天的
<cfy> edison0354: 因为你弄了情书？
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<freeflying> alvin_rxg: 你们应该努力啊
<freeflying> alvin_rxg: 要增加它的易用性 :P
<MaskRay> cfy: 他可能是每次 malloc 一个 struct，如果操作次数太多，malloc 会成为瓶颈
<cfy> MaskRay: 所以 myke2 的静态比较好是吧。
<edison0354> hymnusalae_: 龙之界点第六话
<if_else> 各位，debian 下载 CD iso 时，有好多 CD1,...我试过，CD1,竟然安装到最后要 其他CD，没有安装 Grub ,没法引导！求解
<cfy> if_else: 看附录D.3
<if_else> 该选用那个iso谢谢
<cfy> if_else: 嗯其他linux里安装debian,我也正在装呢。
<if_else> cfy: 兄台，可否给个链接？谢谢
<cfy> if_else: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/apds03.html.en
<^k^> ⇪ title: D.3. Installing Debian GNU/Linux from a Unix/Linux System
<cfy> if_else: 我是amd64的。
<happyaron> cfy: ?
<happyaron> cfy: 啥附录？
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> debootstrap很好的
<srdgame> if_else: 建議下一個noinst   http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/amd64/iso-cd/debian-6.0.0-amd64-businesscard.iso
<srdgame> 直接網絡安裝。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 正在配置估计再弄个内核就能了。
<cfy> happyaron: 你hostsname写得啥？
<myke2> MaskRay: 动态申请内存会不会意外的导致MLE?
 * cfy pasted "locales" at http://paste2.org/get/1247681
<cfy> happyaron: 帮我看看，在上面
<cfy> happyaron: 依赖坏了？
<myke2> RavenChan: 看下 http://blog.csdn.net/Skyprophet/archive/2010/04/24/5524636.aspx 是什么平衡树？我看不懂
<RavenChan> myke2, treap
<myke2> RavenChan: 哦。
<myke2> RavenChan: 要实现insert, delete, extract_min, extract_max 能用堆么?
<RavenChan> myke2, 你想学几个平衡树。。。
<hymnusalae_> edison0354, 龍界6怎麽了？
<RavenChan> myke2, min,max都要的话比较麻烦吧。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae_: 刚看完
<hymnusalae_> edison0354, 嗯。感覺就那，釘宮賣萌。
<myke2> RavenChan: 不是，主要是我在搜索平衡树的题，然后看到这个代码不知道他是什么
<RavenChan> myke2, 用两个堆，每个元素之间都相互链接这样
<edison0354> hymnusalae_: 话说这片子越看越没意思啊
<myke2> RavenChan: 我看下，效率如何？
<RavenChan> myke2, 想学的话还有RBT/AVL/Treap等等。。。。。
<hymnusalae_> edison0354, 嗯。就是這麽說。
<RavenChan> myke2, 还行吧
<myke2> RavenChan: 对了，我看到有人用RBT
<edison0354> hymnusalae_: 还是魔禁好啊
<myke2> RavenChan: 这个效率高？代码量可是极大啊
<hymnusalae_> edison0354, 那個也就這樣。
<edison0354> hymnusalae_: ==！
<RavenChan> myke2, rbt是总的来说效率最高了的吧
<pangyu> 有人用ati的新开源驱动么？2.6.32的老驱动发热很厉害啊
<pangyu> 听说35以后的新开源驱动解决这个问题了？
<myke2> pangyu: 2.6.37的驱动, 不知道如何测是否发热
<pangyu> myke2: 很简单啊，我的本本温度一直在60度以上，就在这么冷的天
<myke2> pangyu: 这还和散热器有关吧，你是用lm-sensors测的？
<pangyu> myke2: 我现在开受限驱动，温度保持在50度
<ofan> pangyu: 用闭源的
<myke2> pangyu: 我sensors测出来好像不对的
<myke2> ofan: 请问闭源的是内核驱动？
<ofan> myke2: 什么内核驱动？
<pangyu> myke2: 差距很明显的
<pangyu> ofan: 没有kms，不能开特效
<ofan> pangyu: 特效能开，没kms是不爽
<myke2> ofan: 是内核模块？
<ofan> 只能framebuffer
<phoenixlzx> skype不说免费语音么...怎么还要钱？
<ofan> myke2: 应该是吧
<pangyu> ofan: 你现在是什么内核啊？
<myke2> ofan: lsmod看下
<ofan> pangyu: 2.6.37
<ofan> myke2: 看啥？
<myke2> ofan: 就是ati驱动
<pangyu> ofan: 用过新的开源驱动么？
<ofan> myke2: fglrx
<myke2> pangyu: 我就在用，不知道如何测温度就是
<pangyu> ofan: 听说老开源驱动没有电源管理
<myke2> ofan: 哦，内核的……
<ofan> pangyu: 没，很久没用了，是，当时我用的是老的，电源管理做的很不好
<pangyu> ofan: 只能全功率运行
<ofan> pangyu: 现在好了？
<pangyu> ofan: 我不知道啊，我还是32的内核呢
<myke2> pangyu: 和风扇是否有关？我用sensors测出来的是49度
<pangyu> ofan: 想上来问问，如果真的好的话，我升级内核了
<pangyu> myke2: 不是的。是那种很夸张的发热
<ofan> pangyu: 额.. 有空我试试，不过得折腾一下
<pangyu> myke2: 冬天0度，居然看youtube会跳机
<myke2> pangyu: 那我没有，radeon的
<pangyu> myke2: 我之前也是用radeon的
<myke2> pangyu: 你有没有开laptop-mode-tools?
<pangyu> myke2: 不知道，没有
<ofan> myke2: 那些都不管用
<myke2> pangyu: 那和CPU发热也有关系啊，上了之后好些吧
<ofan> 是显卡纯高速运行
<pangyu> myke2: 我应该是网上说的，开源驱动以前没有电源管理的，只能全功率运行
<myke2> ofan: 我那老电脑也会死机
<myke2> ofan: 不是死机
<ofan> 现在升级内核后，无限网卡的省电模式也挂了，灯一直亮
<myke2> ofan: 是提示temperature太高，然后自动关闭了
<pangyu> myke2: 之前老本是intel显卡，没有这个问题
<GPLfeng> 听说Grub Customizer 会造成系统无法启动是不是真的
<myke2> pangyu: 我以前也是intel的
<myke2> pangyu: 好像是Model 915
<pangyu> myke2: 搞的我以为新本有毛病呢
<pangyu> myke2: 对的
<ofan> myke2: 曾经玩游戏经常直接关机
<myke2> pangyu: 我以前经常关机
<pangyu> myke2: 看来你好像没什么问题哎
<pangyu> myke2: 难道新驱动可以用了？
<myke2> pangyu: 我是有闭源驱动也不太愿意去尝试的
<pangyu> myke2: 是啊，被迫的。否则我电脑寿命要缩短了
<ofan> pangyu: 还是用闭源驱动好
<myke2> pangyu: 先上2.6.37看看, 你可以用blacklist把fglrx关闭测试的
<ofan> kms也不经常用，framebuffer 凑合顶一下
<myke2> ofan: 同时用也没什么问题
<ofan> myke2: 关了就起不了X
<pangyu> ofan: framebuffer我倒不用
<myke2> ofan: 什么关了
<ofan> myke2: 怎么个同时用
<ofan> myke2: 卸载内核模块就启动不了X
<pangyu> ofan: 我闭源的不能开特效，用户体验要差不少啊
<myke2> ofan: 为什么
<pangyu> ^_^
<myke2> ofan: 就是要用闭源的时候换成闭源，不是驱动同时启动，就是同时安装罢了
<myke2> ofan: 还可以写启动脚本，然后写2个grub菜单
<ofan> myke2: X就是这么个工作模式.. X的扩展与内核交互，内核调用相应模块
<myke2> ofan: 你写xorg.conf的?
<ofan> myke2: 那你折腾试试
<myke2> ofan: 我是开源的啊
<myke2> ofan: 当然是先kill X咯
<ofan> myke2: 这方法根本不可取
<happyaron> cfy 用错源了
<happyaron> 用lenny的源干嘛
<myke2> ofan: 为什么
<ofan> myke2: 折腾呗
<myke2> ofan: 他如果要尝试下开源驱动，不这么做怎么弄
<ofan> myke2: 卸载一个，装另一个
<ofan> myke2: 要我我就这么弄
<myke2> ofan: 开源不需要“装”的吧，只要在MODULES里面加上就ok了吧？
<ofan> myke2: 那你搞过一个module来就能用了？
<myke2> ofan: 内核里面有啊, 至少启动到tty没任何压力
<myke2> ofan: 如果要X就git下xf86-video-ati不就OK了
<ofan> myke2: 还得安装
<myke2> ofan: 那个不是内核的，和闭源不冲突的吧?
<ofan> myke2: 不冲突
<ofan> myke2: 不过要安装的话还是冲突
<happyaron> ofan: 一会儿cfy来了能帮我告诉他说他用错源了吗？
<happyaron> ofan: 应该用squeeze，不是lenny
<debianer> happyaron: 你也debian了吗
 * MaskRay 看看那个 bot 还能用不
<happyaron> debianer: 我指导别人呢
<if_else> 各位兄台，svn 中使用 rm 删除了多个文件，像获取服务端其中的一个最新的文件，使用那个命令
<debianer> reiv: 老大好
<MaskRay> reiv: 参见舵主
<phoenixlzx> archlinux有什么管理数码相机照片的软件么...
<debianer> MaskRay: 师傅好
<MaskRay> debianer: 师傅折煞徒儿了
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 你兩個真矯情……
<vicwjb> 这个跟什么distro 没关系把
<debianer> MaskRay: 呵呵，不要这么说
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: haskell 怎么写 eratosthenes 筛法？复杂度要像命令式语言实现的那样
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, eratosthenes 是什麽東西？另外有 reiv 大師在，不要問我。
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 我試試，寫出來了和你說。
<MaskRay> reiv: haskell 怎么写 eratosthenes 筛法？复杂度要像命令式语言实现的那样
<cfy> happyaron: 在不？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 就是最常规的筛法
<debianer> hymnusalae_: 也帮我个忙阿
<hymnusalae_> debianer, 幫你什麽忙？
<MaskRay> cfy: raybot 刚才给你发消息了吗？happyaron 的
<debianer> hymnusalae_: 我也有个reiv帮忙用haskell做的东西，要修改一下
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有。什么消息？
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 篩法是什麽？篩素數嗎？
<hymnusalae_> debianer, 哦，在這說了，說不定 reiv 老師會幫你的。
<MaskRay> hymnusala_: 找到第一个未被筛去的数，把它放到素数表里，删除所有它的倍数。重复以上过程
<fairywell> hymnusalae_, 就是筛选啊，不一定是算素数
 * debianer 吃饭去一下
<if_else> 各位，直接用 svn co /url/远程文件名吗?
<MaskRay> cfy: <happyaron> ofan: 一会儿cfy来了能帮我告诉他说他用错源了吗？
<MaskRay> cfy: <happyaron> ofan: 应该用squeeze，不是lenny
<cfy> MaskRay: 他怎么知道我用错了呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 怪不得我用得不爽。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 原来源用错了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过哪里有bot?
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。我知道了。我刚才可能设置的时侯进来过。不过我没看erc
<cfy> 哪位用debian的？
<roylez_> cfy: 在公司用
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。好的。下次有问题问您:)
<roylez_> cfy: 太客气了，直接给我汇款就好...
<cfy> roylez_: 那给帐号
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<myke2> MaskRay: gdbtui有没有观察变量的窗口
<happyaron> cfy: back
<myke2> happyaron: 熟悉gdb么
<cfy> happyaron: 原来用错源了。。。。
<happyaron> myke2: 不熟悉
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<myke2> cfy: 熟悉gdb么
<cfy> happyaron: 我正想问为啥装个包就要降级。。。
<cfy> myke2: 不熟悉。
<myke2> RavenChan: gdbtui有没有观察变量的窗口?
<cfy> happyaron: 那像 squeeze这种不是每次升级换一下就好了？
<myke2> cfy: 怎么用起Debian了
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 出來了
<roylez_> cfy: 错，我用testing，永远不换
<happyaron> cfy: 对
<cfy> roylez_: 直接写成testing?
<cfy> myke2: 换换口味。...
<happyaron> roylez_: 最近有transaction，可能会死哦。
<roylez_> cfy: 对
<myke2> cfy: 直接写成testing
<roylez_> happyaron: 我已经升过去了
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 編譯能過了，不敢說多高效。
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, http://code.bulix.org/9kh8u0-79394
<cfy> roylez_: 你用哪个源的呢？像我用163的。还要写 deb http://security.debian.org squeeze/updates main contrib non-free么？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Security Information
<cfy> roylez_: 速度好慢。。
<cfy> myke2: 你也是debian么？
<myke2> cfy: 以前用过
<happyaron> cfy: 163的速度慢？
<cfy> myke2: 哦，那现在用什么？
<cfy> happyaron: 不是。 http://mirrors.163.com/.help/sources.list.squeeze
<myke2> cfy: archlinux
<roylez_> cfy: 可写可不写的，谁没事去黑你机器阿
<cfy> happyaron: 他‘推荐’的写法里有别的源。结果速度巨慢。我gentoo就一个163的。
<happyaron> cfy: 163的security源每两小时和官方服务器同步一次
<happyaron> cfy: 删掉security.debian.org就醒
<happyaron> 就行
<cfy> roylez_: 不过163里不是也有security么？为啥还要写官服呢？
<myke2> happyaron: lupaworld的源如何
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。我删了好了
<happyaron> cfy: 官服实时更新
<roylez_> cfy: 不信任才写，不过我省了
<RavenChan> myke2, 不知道，我一般不用的。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。会对比是吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。这个他说是上流源推送？
<happyaron> myke2: 没尝试，163的源前几天才成debian官方源
<myke2> RavenChan: 一直p不太好，但是display又显得累赘
<happyaron> cfy: 对
<cfy> happyaron: 上级源自动推送
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<cfy> happyaron: 那怎么是2h?
<happyaron> cfy: security.debian.org, ftp.xy.debian.org都是同步更新的
<happyaron> 更新完之后通过ssh给Push到下游服务器
<happyaron> 163就是下游的
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<happyaron> 它的上游是ftp.tw.debian.org
<myke2> RavenChan: spoj, 我不太熟悉
<cfy> taiwan...
<fairywell> myke2, welcome to #spoj
<happyaron> cfy: 咋了？
<happyaron> cfy: 没有ftp.cn.d.o
<cfy> happyaron: 没啥。想我们大陆。。。
<myke2> fairywell: 刚刚1AC了一个水
<fairywell> myke2, 哦，啥子水呢，哈
<happyaron> cfy: 没法
<happyaron> cfy: 没人捐献
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。杯具
<happyaron> cfy: 163缺硬盘，没法做成Push-Primary，只能做Push-Leaf
<myke2> fairywell: splay
<cfy> happyaron: 啥意思?
<fairywell> myke2, 斜堆
<happyaron> cfy: 所有ftp.xy.debian.org都是Push-Primary，就是可以向下游推送更新的
<happyaron> cfy: ftp.debian.org只是为了兼容性才存在的，它是ftp.us.debian.org的alias
<cfy> happyaron: 这和缺硬盘啥关系？向下游推性能不行？
<happyaron> cfy: Push-Leaf是接受上游服务器推送的下游服务器
<myke2> fairywell: ?
<happyaron> cfy: 必须得镜像所有构架，提供http ftp rsync才可以做Primary
<happyaron> cfy: 163只有source i386 amd64
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不过163快，也不错了。
<happyaron> 嗯
<kenifanying> 现在用squeeze，刚开机，看到grub界面有点模糊，过了一会后开机画面的字体变得很清晰，快进入登录界面的时候开机画面字体又变小，有没人出现过这个问题？
<happyaron> root guide和anheng的速度都不咋地
<Router2> 伦敦证券交易所正式在本周一上线了基于Novell SUSE Linux的交易系统。 自基于.NET的交易系统TradElect下线一整天，导致其损失4000万英镑后，伦敦证券交易所在2009年决定迁移到基于Linux的系统Millennium。
<cfy> 看过了。
<roylez_> SUSE Enterprise是我们这边被骂的最多的enterprise linux
<roylez_> happyaron: notmuch这货居然带了lisp代码？？？
<happyaron> roylez_: 似乎
<myke2> RavenChan: interval tree是什么
<roylez_> happyaron: 如果邮件有中文，html gb2312编码的，能搜索吗？
<happyaron> roylez_: 那没尝试过
<happyaron> roylez_: 只知道 utf8 所有字符都可以搜索
<roylez_> 悲催的gb2312
<microcai> roylez_ long live GBK
<fairywell> myke2, 就是线段树
<ofan> GBK Die!
 * microcai mutter is eating all my CPU time'
<RavenChan> myke2, 线段树吧，大概。。。
<happyaron> microcai: 去给mutter修bug
<microcai> happyaron: 你在用  OSS4 ?
<myke2> RavenChan: wikipedia上面写是nonbinary
<cfy> happyaron: Can't exec "locale": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Encoding.pm line 16.
<cfy> happyaron: 这个怎么办？不会是locales这个包吧。。。
<happyaron> microcai: +1
<happyaron> cfy: 我看看
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<kenifanying> 大家帮忙看看我的终端显示问题：http://imagebin.org/138066
<cfy> kenifanying: 设置下字体？
<kenifanying> http://imagebin.org/138067
<happyaron> cfy: 你运行一下 whereis locale
<RavenChan> myke2, 那我不知道了。。。
<cfy> kenifanying: 你那C代码有问题吧，不标准
<kenifanying> cfy,是在控制台下
<hymnusalae_> kenifanying, 終端字體的效果吧。
<cfy> happyaron: locale: /usr/share/locale /usr/share/man/man5/locale.5.gz /usr/share/man/man7/locale.7.gz
<kenifanying> cfy,那个随便写的
<microcai> happyaron:  ... OSS4 哪里好了 ？
<cfy> happyaron: 好像是locales么？不过locales装不上
<kenifanying> 我是想把终端变正常
<happyaron> cfy: apt-get install libc-bin
<RavenChan> happyaron, 就是嘛，哪里好了。。
<kenifanying> 第二个图是用理应的效果图
<kenifanying> 奇怪的是开启zhcon就正常
 * cfy pasted "apt-get" at http://paste2.org/get/1247724
<cfy> happyaron: 看上面
<roylez_> happyaron: 不打算用那个什么mutt-notmuch
<happyaron> microcai: RavenChan 不独占
<myke2> kenifanying: 更换字体
<happyaron> roylez_: 支持主席自己写一个
<myke2> kenifanying: zhcon和终端字体渲染不同，效果自然不同
<caleb-> kenifanying: 不同字体而已
<happyaron> cfy: 你安装的时候选错源了。。。
<kenifanying> myke2，终端怎么换字体？
<cfy> happyaron: 那我重新再来次好了。。。
<myke2> kenifanying: 什么操作系统?
<happyaron> cfy: +1
<roylez_> happyaron: 命令行alias就好了
<cfy> happyaron: 不过debootstrap的时侯源好像是对的。
<kenifanying> debian squeeze
<happyaron> cfy: 也能处理，但是我觉得不值得
<myke2> kenifanying: setfont可以临时换
<cfy> happyaron: time debootstrap --arch amd64 squeeze  /mnt/debinst/ http://mirrors.163.com/debian/
<happyaron> cfy: 你写squeeze，不要写stable
<myke2> kenifanying: 但是要用终端字体
<cfy> happyaron: 那你简单说说怎么处理？
<kenifanying> 还有，我用了该死的grub2
<myke2> kenifanying: grub2蛮好
<happyaron> cfy: 下载一个libc-bin试试用dpkg装
<happyaron> 不过真的有可能会折腾一会儿
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。我先把动漫看了。还是重装。嗯
<kenifanying> myke2,我不知道有哪些是终端字体，最好能弄成fedora终端那样的字体
<happyaron> cfy: http://ftp.tw.debian.org/debian/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc-bin_2.11.2-10_i386.deb
<cfy> happyaron: 算了。我重装好了。折腾没意思XD
<happyaron> 嗯
<roylez_> happyaron: really not much...
<kenifanying> myke2，grub2不知道怎么开启framebuffer，不知道是不是没开这个的问题……debian squeeze默认开fb不?
<myke2> kenifanying: 老方法
<myke2> kenifanying: 应该默认就是kms的
<kenifanying> myke2，setfont 显示could not find default font
<myke2> kenifanying: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/xfonts-terminus
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package xfonts-terminus in squeeze
<myke2> kenifanying: 看下你什么显卡 lspci | grep VGA
<happyaron> roylez_: 啊
<happyaron> roylez_: 你那点邮件确实也不多啊
<myke2> kenifanying: 还有，你是说你装上grub2才不能用的?
<happyaron> roylez_: 没有几十W封咋好意思说多呢
<roylez_> happyaron: cache文件在哪里？
<kenifanying> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 LP [Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series]
<myke2> kenifanying: 最好更新下内核，我觉得不是grub2的问题
<happyaron> roylez_: maildir  根目录下的 .notmuch
<kenifanying> myke2,不是，我全新安装grub2,但是不会用，网上几乎grub都是grub1，所以很讨厌它
<myke2> kenifanying: ATI你是闭源驱动还是开源驱动
<kenifanying> 开源的
<happyaron> roylez_: $inbox/.notmuch
<myke2> kenifanying: 那最好更新内核
<myke2> kenifanying: Squeeze是2.6.32, 太老
<roylez_> happyaron: 202M
<kenifanying> 试过闭源的了，没用
<happyaron> roylez_: 你邮件多大呢
<myke2> kenifanying: 你大概是说以前Fedora可以启动framebuffer?
<happyaron> roylez_: 应该不比你上次推荐我的那个工具大
<happyaron> 至少我这里是的
<roylez_> happyaron: 邮件大约900M
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
<kenifanying> myke2，我用fedora的时候终端显示正常
<caleb-> kenifanying: debian 默认应该就有用 framebuffer, zhcon 默认也是
<myke2> caleb-: ati的, old
<happyaron> caleb-: zhcon没人弄啊
<myke2> caleb-: zhcon也未必是fb, 可以vga的
<caleb-> happyaron: kenifanying 想要 zhcon 那种字体
<kenifanying> caleb,嗯就是因为用zhcon开启后终端正常，所以奇怪
<caleb-> myke2: "默认"
<happyaron> caleb-: 那就不知了
<myke2> caleb-: 他会检测的，如果没有fb会用vga
<myke2> kenifanying: 估计你的zhcon用vga不是fb
<kenifanying> 我也不清楚
<myke2> happyaron: Debian有没有默认的新内核？
<kenifanying> 大家终端有这样的问题不？
<myke2> kenifanying: 我不用zhcon的所以不清楚
<myke2> kenifanying: 首先要搞好fb
<myke2> kenifanying: 否则不太有好办法
<kenifanying> myke2,正常情况下终端显示呢？
<caleb-> zhcon 不管 fb / vga 都是用自己的字体
<myke2> kenifanying: 因为可以换字体，如果用了fb
<microcai> caleb-:  可以用 cjkkernel
<kenifanying> 诶，不知道该怎么弄,能否具体些？
 * microcai 用cjk kernel 把，让 zhcon , fbterm 之类的滚蛋
<myke2> kenifanying: 我问happyaron是否有deb新内核
<happyaron> myke2: stable内核提供安全更新，experimental 里有比较新的内核，但不保证最新
<happyaron> microcai: 你那个无法输入的。
<myke2> happyaron: 是否有2.6.35以上
<happyaron> myke2: experimental 2.6.37
<myke2> happyaron: 好的
<myke2> happyaron: 如何安装
<happyaron> myke2: 打开experimental安装，然后再把experimental关了
<myke2> happyaron: 能下deb装么?
<if_else> 各位兄台，挂载 nrg 镜像：mount -o loop,offset=307200 filename.nrg /mountpoint
<if_else> 但提示：mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<happyaron> myke2: 也可以
<myke2> happyaron: 是否要相应更新firmware?
<myke2> kenifanying: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/kernel/linux-base
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package linux-base in experimental
<kenifanying> myke2,谢谢，我去看看……
<myke2> kenifanying: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/kernel/firmware-linux-free
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Details of package firmware-linux-free in experimental
<happyaron> myke2: 应该是要的
<myke2> kenifanying: 手动解决依赖
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 效率不行，要能在几秒内求 10^7
<kenifanying> myke2,好，我这就去试试……
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 我正在寫新的。
<myke2> MaskRay: gdbtui能否窗口察看变量？
<myke2> kenifanying: 提醒：可能不稳定
<myke2> kenifanying: ATI的卡，我这里也是，用新( >= 2.6.35)内核就解决了，但是Debian如何我不清楚。我在Debian装新内核都是编译的
<kenifanying> myke2,能否用刚才说的添加源的方法？
<myke2> kenifanying: 我试过，没成功过，你让 happyaron 教你下
<kenifanying> happpyaron,现在不在，我先下下来说……
<myke2> kenifanying: 我先离开，88
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =就这么点好处oss?
<happyaron> RavenChan: 据说音质好么，但我耳朵听不出来
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 寫不來。 http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Prime_numbers#The_Classic_Turner.27s_Sieve 這個有 sieve 實現，不過上面說了本來就不高……
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 後面也有個 postpone sieve，你可以試試。
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 本來想學學 fib 的那個 (fib = 1:2:zipWith (+) fib (tail fib)) 寫法，學不來
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: wiki 上看到用 priority queue 可以做到和命令式语言 O(n(log n)(log log n)) 类似的复杂度
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 应该是 O(n (log log n))
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 哦。我再看看吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 你用了什么作为hostname?
<caleb-> oss4 据说是 latency 短
<RavenChan> MaskRay, haskell不能写euler筛法吗。。。
<roylez_> happyaron: 可以考虑用autoconvert在procmailrc里面自动把big5和gb2312转成utf-8
<caleb-> pulseaudio 用于 作曲/弹奏 啥的好像会泪流满面
<hymnusalae_> RavenChan, 可以寫，上面有的。
<happyaron> cfy: debian
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。
<happyaron> roylez_: 看你咯
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你要不把 range tree interval tree segment tree 写个辨析？
<roylez_> happyaron: 我这里的跟mutt的整合还没弄好呢
<roylez_> happyaron: 烦了，先三国杀
<Xunrui> cfy: 后来Android没能装上...
<happyaron> roylez_: 加油
<cfy> Xunrui: 然后你装了啥？
<Xunrui> cfy: 没了，发现vim很难用
<reiv> 刚开始学的时候，会发现emacs比vim好用。
<cfy> Xunrui: ...
<Xunrui> reiv: 为什么我没感觉到？
<cfy> happyaron: 用哪个内核好呢？
<MaskRay> reiv: 舵主，求教 erastothenes 筛法的 haskell O(n log log n) 实现
<Xunrui> reiv: 都难用
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥叫舵主？
<cfy> happyaron: linux-image-2.6.32-5-amd64,怎么样？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知看到谁这么叫的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。
<reiv> MaskRay: 好久不用haskell了，而且对于O(n log log n)感到很怀疑...
<Xunrui> 谁来教我用下Vim!!
<juk> Xunrui: 问
<Xunrui> juk: 问题很多
<juk> Xunrui: 我们也很多
<Xunrui> juk: 怎么输入文字啊？
<happyaron> cfy: 可以
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 你用什么gtalk客户端？
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得用默认选择就行
<happyaron> cfy: 不用改什么
<juk> Xunrui: i 或 insert
<reiv> MaskRay: 如果erastothenes 筛法是O(n log log n)，那么不是O(n log log n)的“实现”就不是erastothenes 筛法了。
<MaskRay> reiv: 因为 1/2+1/3+1/5+1/7+1/11+...+1/n ~= log log n + mertens，所以复杂度是 n log log n。我想知道有没有办法像命令式编程语言那样写程序，我发现有些算法难以用 haskell 实现。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 默认，哪个是默认的？
<Xunrui> juk: 是一行行输入还是可以一路写完？
<happyaron> cfy: 又哪几个呢。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 有。。哪几个
<cfy> happyaron: 等下，我在tasksel
<reiv> MaskRay: 用Array
<happyaron> cfy: okay
<cfy> happyaron: 像这种tasksel的怎么停止的，按C-c之类的完全没效果。
<cfy> happyaron: 难道kill?
<juk> Xunrui: 一次打i
<reiv> MaskRay: 到Data下面找，总有合适的类型。有些东西用haskell是很麻烦的，例如VCD文件的处理。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: pe 还有什么要筛素数的题？
<Xunrui> juk: 等会回去试试
<happyaron> cfy: 等着完事
<happyaron> cfy: 你中途打断dpkg可不是好主意
<juk> Xunrui: 还可以用nano，简单
<cfy> happyaron: 比如我打开了tasksel,然后想退出。就不能C-c
<cfy> happyaron: portage倒是没事呢。没有sandbox么？
<RavenChan> reiv, 除了jamin以外还有什么像jamin一样的声音处理软件？
<happyaron> cfy: dpkg一旦运行那个就别让它停止
<MaskRay> cfy: happyaron：我几次 kill 掉 dpkg 就出事了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: happyaron  按C-c也会出事么？
<M-sprite> vim的vimwiki插件添加本地文件的链接怎么在那个目录下ls不到这个文件啊？ 我用[[task.txt]] 这样的形式
<cfy> happyaron: MaskRay  按C-c也会出事么？
<happyaron> cfy: tasksel这种如果在下载是可以停止的，但是不一定C-c才行
<happyaron> cfy: dpkg不能中止
<MaskRay> cfy: 我怎么记得下载时 C-c 没用。。。
<cfy> happyaron: MaskRay: 比如还在下载的是哦乎
<cfy> happyaron: MaskRay: 比如还在下载的时侯
<happyaron> cfy: 下载过程中没问题
<reiv> RavenChan: 挺多的，到网上搜一下，jack的。很多没有ebuild，所以我没试过。
<cfy> MaskRay: tasksel估计不行
<happyaron> cfy: 只要别开始运行dpkg就没事
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。如果开始了呢？
<happyaron> cfy: 开始了就只好等它结束
<MaskRay> happyaron: 这 dpkg 设计得不太好啊
<cfy> happyaron: 是说,同意 MaskRay
<happyaron> MaskRay: 比起rpm已经不错了。。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 加入改进吧，C++的
<happyaron> cfy: 你也是
<happyaron> C++
<happyaron> MaskRay: 其实dpkg只是处理每个包的过程中不能打断
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, 去，拿Haskell重寫一個吧，叫 re-dpkg。這不是你之前的想法嗎？精神支持。
<MaskRay> happyaron：我就是因为这个和乱七八糟的包名讨厌 debian 的
<happyaron> MaskRay: 安装一批包的时候可以在一个包结束后打断，现在不能停止是因为tasksel/apt写得不完善
<happyaron> MaskRay: 那你就费电了呗。
<cfy> tasksel应该弄哪些？我要不全部选择了？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 像你的习惯就不适合用debian
<happyaron> cfy: 选gnome desktop environment?
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 我希望一个变量（函数）能反复使用，而不要设计复杂的函数或者嵌套的 >>= + lambda
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么选？怎么进入呢？只有 Graphical desktop environment
<cfy> happyaron: 说是default,文档里
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，那不知道，我都是apt直接装相应的软件包
<hymnusalae_> MaskRay, mutable 呀，這個太悲劇了也。
<cfy> happyaron: 那怎么图形呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 要是gnome，装gnome?
<happyaron> cfy: 问主席，我没有这样装过。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 那你怎么装的？
<cfy> happyaron: apt做减法怎么样的？
<happyaron> cfy: 我一般都是自己用apt做加法
<MaskRay> hymnusalae_: 就是 mutable，没这个做很多事都很费劲
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<cfy> 关键我现在进入tasksel了。。。怎么退出。。
<cfy> happyaron: 退出了。。。
<cfy> 还好我还记得进去的时侯的选项
<reiv> MaskRay: 用IORef吧。
<myke2> RavenChan: Linux不能上judge.noi.cn, 不知道为什么
<myke2> MaskRay: 你能上judge.noi.cn么
<Xunrui> myke2: noi.cn??
<myke2> RavenChan: 你上看下
<RavenChan> myke2, 懒得试
<M-sprite> vim的vimwiki插件添加本地文件的链接怎么在那个目录下ls不到这个文件啊？ 我用[[task.txt]] 这样的形式
<happyaron> cfy: 话说，你为啥用tasksel？
<happyaron> cfy: 怎么不用aptitude？
<happyaron> cfy: 那东西dpkg team都不打算维护了
<myke2> happyaron: 主要是因为文档上介绍tasksel
<cfy> happyaron: 文档说用阿
<myke2> happyaron: 我当年就上当了
<happyaron> myke2: ...
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<cfy> happyaron: 唉，已经装了个standard了。
<happyaron> cfy: 报bug吧。。。这老东西还是别用了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 报bug?
<cfy> happyaron: 报啥bug
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，改文档
<myke2> cfy: 文档的bug
<debianer> MaskRay: 师傅
<debianer> MaskRay: 你能用haskell做svg图吗
<cfy> myke2: happyaron: 怎么报。。。。我跑过去该改文档了?
<cfy> myke2: happyaron: 怎么报。。。。我跑过去说该改文档了?
<MaskRay> myke2: 不能
<MaskRay> debianer: 不能
<debianer> MaskRay: 谁行阿？
<MaskRay> debianer: -> reiv
<myke2> MaskRay: 离奇的事情，我在win7下可以
<debianer> reiv: 你看看，又说到你了
<myke2> MaskRay: 重新给下你上次那个Sequence
<cfy> happyaron: 你怎么装的wm?aptitude install gnome么？
<Xunrui> ubuntu下装包最好用什么？
<cfy> aptitude?
<MaskRay> myke2: 我记得是不行的，很多题它都没测试数据的。交上去就是0分
<vicwjb> apt 超级牛力
<happyaron> cfy: 我不是这么装的。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在win7下用tiling wm非常不爽
<MaskRay> myke2: windows 如何用 tiling wm？
<cfy> happyaron: 那怎么装的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 已经搞乱掉了
<happyaron> cfy: 需要啥装啥
<happyaron> cfy: 需要gnome-panel, aptitude install gnome-panel
<cfy> happyaron: 那没事。我装awesome
<myke2> MaskRay: HashTWM, 或者bug.n，是dwm的fork
<happyaron> cfy: 看还缺啥，就装啥
<Xunrui> vicwjb: 那已经下载好的呢？（只有终端）
<cfy> happyaron: apt依赖怎么样的？我想装个awesome没有装xserver么？装了xinit才装了xserver
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么列出已经安装的包呢？
<happyaron> cfy: aptitude的依赖计算很强大
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 怎么卸载编译安装的wine1.3.9呢，源码包已经删了。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<vicwjb> Xunrui: sorry，好长时间没用ub了，忘记apt咋用了。。俺用pacman啊啊哈
<yunfan> shit
<yunfan> 现在在i3下了 roylez_
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 怎么卸载编译安装的wine1.3.9呢，源码包已经删了。请问。
<Xunrui> vicwjb: pacman不吃豆人吗？
<debianer> MaskRay: 这个图能不能用haskell做出来？ http://www.918008.com/upfiles/201004/20100401140459512.jpg
<cfy> happyaron: 以前源没设置好。超慢。。。。现在163快阿。当然以前网络用别的人。自家没装。。。。所以对小包有阴影。。。
<NoIE> jack-wu-jn-sd: 不要管它，熬到下一次重装系统就好了。
<Xunrui> debianer: 那是什么？
<happyaron> 呵呵
<jack-wu-jn-sd> NoIE, 不想，现在就想知道如何卸载它，作为经验阿
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 怎么卸载编译安装的wine1.3.9呢，源码包已经删了。请问。
<NoIE> jack-wu-jn-sd: 我用了好久，还是不知道怎样卸载，惭愧。
<jack-wu-jn-sd> NoIE, 唉
<debianer> Xunrui: 江恩正六方图，用来分析股票的
<Xunrui> debianer: ...
<yunfan> roylez 现在自动布局的 真不爽 nnd
<debianer> Xunrui: 我可以在博客上讲解这个图的用法，如果你们能帮忙做出矢量图
<roylez_> yunfan: .
 * cfy pasted "linux" at http://paste2.org/get/1247787
<cfy> happyaron: 上面是kernel的结果。那怎么让kernel支持btrfs，重新编译么？
<Xunrui> debianer: 不会，无法理解矢量图
<MaskRay> debianer: 你张图是哪里来的？解铃还需系铃人
<myke2> cfy 上experiment的kernel, 2.6.37
<Xunrui> MaskRay 正解
<cfy> myke2: 怎么装？有这个么？
<myke2> cfy 一种是加experimental, 就是在sources.list, 还有是自己下载, 我喜欢后面一种
<cfy> myke2: 哦。
<happyaron> cfy: linux-image-amd64
<happyaron> cfy: 这个是支持btrfs的
<cfy> happyaron: 好的。
<vicwjb> Xunrui: arch linux 的包管理器 ----pacman
<debianer> MaskRay: 是江恩理论里的图
<cfy> happyaron: 你是怎么知道的呢？
<happyaron> cfy: 我测试的
<Xunrui> vicwjb: 哦~
<debianer> MaskRay: 我需要根据需要确定起点、步长和层数，然后做出江恩六方图来对股市进行分析
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<myke2> cfy: 刚才我在狂按Win + 1,2,3什么的
<cfy> myke2: awesome么。。。
<myke2> cfy: windows 7 ...... 结果很悲剧.
<myke2> cfy: awesome习惯了
<debianer> MaskRay: 麻烦你帮忙根据这个图的规律，做个江恩六方图的工具，可以吗
<Xunrui> myke2: win7按这些按键很悲剧
<myke2> Xunrui: win7下找不到很好的tiling wm
<cfy> myke2: 呵呵。我用emacs习惯了。那些C-a，C-e,C-k啥的就会乱按。。。
<cfy> myke2: 干嘛用win7这种那么不好用的os?
<cfy> happyaron: 网速才是王道阿。。。。
<cfy> 512k/s.....
<cfy> 给力
<myke2> cfy: 听 MaskRay 说用xmonad好，emacs-like
<Xunrui> cfy: win7挺好的哦
<myke2> cfy: 熟悉下环境
<myke2> cfy: XP
<myke2> cfy: 但是本机没有，所以用7
<cfy> myke2: 我看看xmonad
<cfy> Xunrui: myke2 win7怎么好了?
<cfy> xmonad is a dynamically tiling X11 window manager that is written and configured in Haskell.....
<cfy> MaskRay: xmonad不配置能用么？
<myke2> cfy: 对了，vim怎么保存DOS格式的ASCII文件
<hymnusalae_> debianer, 上次做江恩四方圖的是你嗎？
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚。我是emacs.
<cfy> debianer: 我一直以为你是江恩。。。。
<myke2> ofan: vim怎么保存DOS格式文件
<microcai> myke2:  unix2dos
<MaskRay> cfy: 几乎不能
<Xunrui> cfy: 至少机器不浪费，里面还跑虚拟机
<myke2> microcai: 给指令
<cfy> MaskRay: 配置文件怎么样的？
<microcai> myke2:  unix2dox
<microcai> myke2: 这就是命令
<myke2> microcai: vim中的?
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell还是普通的？
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 的，不配置肯定不如 awesome 的默认配置
<microcai> myke2: 先保存一下，然后在转一下嘛
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。我先用着awesome...还不会haskell...
<cfy> MaskRay: 你用gdm么？或者kdm?xdm?
<debianer> MaskRay: 帮忙试试把，可以吗
<myke2> microcai: 那不是意味着vim这么弱?
<MaskRay> cfy: slim
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦
<MaskRay> myke2: set ff=dos
<cfy> fileformat?
<hymnusalae_> debianer, 上次改 python 江恩四方圖的人是你嗎？
<cfy> unix2dos
<myke2> MaskRay: thx
<cfy> MaskRay: 要不你用haskell把c++那部分代替了。。。
<debianer> hymnusalae_: 上次也是我求大家改的
<hymnusalae_> debianer, 哦，果然。
<hymnusalae_> debianer, 這個圖是算股票什麽東西？
<myke2> cfy: 而且我还在C-Enter
<debianer> hymnusalae_: 算股票的价格和时间的
<cfy> myke2: c-enter...qq的习惯么。。。
<myke2> cfy: 写错了，是Win+Enter
<cfy> myke2: happyaron 无线那部分怎么弄的？我在gentoo是装iwl5000这个包，不过貌似debian没有？
<xiooli> 哪位同学能提供个能用的推特api阿？
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> 找到了。。
<cfy> firmware-iwlwifi
<debianer> hymnusalae_: 能帮忙做一个江恩六方吗
<hymnusalae_> debianer, 要說算數字這個還會寫，這個圖真做不來。
<cfy> debianer: 我觉得你要先把怎么生成的途径说下吧
<Xunrui> hymnusalae_: 会算应该就能写了吧？
<cfy> debianer: 你找ee啥的问问，他们估计知道
<debianer> cfy: ee是哪个马甲？
<vicwjb> debianer: 这个四方图 很准吗？
<cfy> debianer: i*都是。你一个一个问问吧
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 從3點鐘的線開始逆時針轉，寫數字。裏圈一條邊上1個數，向外一層加一個數。
 * cfy 重启测试debian
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 我说画图，比如用啥模块。
<hymnusalae_> Xunrui, 不會寫，那個六方圖怎麽畫不會。沒有學過 SVG 之類的。
<cfy> hymnusalae_: 走了:)
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 88 ：）
<Xunrui> hymnusalae_: 我是不会算
<hymnusalae_> Xunrui, 他上次的4方圖是用 SVG 畫格子做的。不過那個格子是等寬。
<debianer> vicwjb: 图可以根据规律的阿
<debianer> vicwjb: 都是跟6有关
<debianer> MaskRay: 帮忙试试吧，可以吗？
<myke2> debianer: 为何叫别人帮你？
<debianer> myke2: 我没这本事阿
<debianer> myke2: 我学经济管理的，python现在还没入门
<MaskRay> debianer: 图形什么的没学过
<vicwjb> 就做一个图片？
<myke2> debianer: 别人又不是义务工，哈哈，觉得让别人做的太多了
<debianer> myke2: 是的，我也觉得不好意思，呵呵
<Xunrui> hymnusalae_: 每层都等宽？
<hymnusalae_> Xunrui, 上次的等寬，這次的明顯不是。
<debianer> 江恩六方图是每层不一样的，增长是有规律的
<Xunrui> hymnusalae_: 那就画射线呗
<hymnusalae_> Xunrui, 你畫吧……
<debianer> MaskRay: reiv还有什么马甲不？我按照他说的修改了，现在反倒不能做图了
<Xunrui> hymnusalae_: windows我会
<microcai> hymnusalae_: 你体验过 unity me?
<hymnusalae_> Xunrui, 他不管的
 * microcai 谁体验过 unity 的？
<debianer> vicwjb: 就做一个能做江恩四方矢量图的文件
<hymnusalae_> Xunrui, 你就用 Windows 給化做吧。
<myke2> Xunrui: what?
<zmcbb30> roylez roylez_ 金老板
<zmcbb30> Fivesheep_: 五羊
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<zmcbb30> manphiz: 糖糖
<Xunrui> myke2: 你指什么
<myke2> Xunrui: hymnusalae_ | Xunrui, # # #  Windows # # # # #
<debianer> MaskRay: 现在的debian上没有ghc了，是ghc6了，以前编译好的文件，是否需要重新编译才能用？
<myke2> Xunrui, hymnusalae_ | Xunrui, 你就用 Windows 給化做吧。
<ugoubuntu> 谁知道
<ugoubuntu> 外接键盘支持linux系统不？
<myke2> ugoubuntu: usb keyboard?
<MaskRay> debianer: 我 haskell 尚未入门。。。
<ugoubuntu> myke2: 对的
<hymnusalae_> myke2, ……你吵著我了……
<myke2> hymnusalae_: sry
<ugoubuntu> myke2:现在好像有的外接键盘还带有 触摸板～～
<debianer> 请教各位，我以前用ghc编译好的软件，现在系统里只有ghc6了，是否需要重新编译才能用？
<myke2> ugoubuntu: 应该支持
<ugoubuntu> myke2: 多谢
<myke2> Xunrui: 画图?
<Xunrui> myke2: 我也不理解
<ugoubuntu> 我发现个问题，刚才开了中关村的网站，有个g.pcgamgs.com.cn的广告图片即便在关了浏览器後还在，我桌面上～
<hymnusalae_> myke2, 哈哈哈
<RavenChan> 囧，pulseauio+jack,要是realtime schedule的权限设的太高就会崩溃
<debianer> MaskRay: ghc编译要用什么命令？
<hymnusalae_> debianer, 應該不用吧。
<debianer> hymnusalae_: reiv以前帮忙编译的inkscape现在用不了
<hymnusalae_> debianer, 呃，那你試試 ghc --make -O2 xxx.hs 之類的。
<drazet> 刚翻墙去非死不可逛了会 没什么意思
<caleb-> happyaron: tasksel 不是 dpkg 的吧
<jyfl987> xmodmap如何看mod3映射到哪里去？
<hymnusalae_> drazet, 你要有人才有意思。
<hymnusalae_> drazet, Facebook 上面沒有幾個朋友的話就算了。
<drazet> hymnusalae_, 恩
<drazet> 还是玩淫淫吧
<MaskRay> jyfl987: $ xmodmap
<shuo> ...
<jyfl987> super_l 是哪个键？
<redlhl> 请问konsole在哪里设置透明背景阿
<MaskRay> jyfl987: left super，比如左边的 win
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 原来如此 那右边得alt一般映射么
<vicwjb> redlhl: 编辑配置啊
<shuo> 这玩意儿怎么和机器人聊天？囧。。
<shuo> p
<microcai> ?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那笔记本上得fn键 名字叫什么呢
<redlhl> vicwjb: 有一个“配置方案”但里面没有阿
<vicwjb> redlhl: 选择一个配色方案 然后edit啊。。有一个透明度的
<shuo> @^k^ ?
<redlhl> vicwjb: 哦,看到了，晕，找了半天都没看到
<vicwjb> redlhl: 呵呵
<redlhl> vicwjb: 谢谢了
<vicwjb> redlhl: 不客气
<happyaron> caleb-: 在dpkg里
<happyaron> caleb-: dpkg team打算drop了，没人打理它
<shuo> 咋使用机器人嘞？
<caleb-> happyaron: 是說 dselect?
<happyaron> caleb-: 呃，可能我搞错了。。。
<happyaron> caleb-: 应该是dselect，不是tasksel
<happyaron> caleb-: 不过tasksel也确实比较恼人
<happyaron> iGoogle: 拜神
<RavenChan> gdb怎么看载入了那些动态库？
<caleb-> squeeze 的 dselect 不堪用
 * caleb- 悲伤
 * caleb- 从来学不会用 aptitude
<cfy> MaskRay: which color themes are you using in emacs?
<cfy> caleb-: ...
<cfy> happyaron: i'm in awesome nowXD
<caleb-> cfy: geek 的"好用"和一般人定义不同啊
 * caleb- 从来学不会用 nano
<cfy> caleb-: +1
<Chia> 请教，我的mplayer不能播放rmvb，在视频开头就卡主？
<RavenChan> gdb怎么看载入了那些动态库？。。。。。
<cfy> Chia: try vlc
<MaskRay> cfy: hober2
<cfy> ... maskray is away..
<happy> 要下载解码包安装
<cfy> happyaron: how do you install fcitx?
<Chia> cfy：我试试，谢谢
<skychu> 求帮助！
<roylez_> yunfan: .
<yunfan> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> yunfan: ..
<roylez_> yunfan: i3 哈皮否？
<yunfan> 现在就在用阿
<skychu> 为什么我刚才开机之后，鼠标箭头总会突然消失？动一动鼠标他有又出现了呀
<yunfan> 我在动手改快捷键 弄成我熟悉的ion3的按键
<roylez_> yunfan: 看样子还成...
<yunfan> roylez_: 恩 很傻瓜的 感觉ion3的配置好比ubuntu i3的配置好比arch 俄
<roylez_> yunfan: ion3
<roylez_> 记得多屏不行，是吗
<caleb-> skychu: 設置了打字時隱藏鼠標？
<yunfan> roylez_: 是阿 这就是为何我要换i3阿 不过看了i3俄开发 感觉这个有前途
<skychu> caleb-, 我没特别去设置什么
 * caleb- 讨厌隐藏鼠标
<yunfan> 2009年才开始动工的
<roylez_> yunfan: 能多屏，容易配，足矣
<yunfan> 那人还专门写了个文档教你怎么修改
<skychu> caleb-, 而且也不是在我打字的时候会突然消失
<yunfan> roylez_: 他现在这个配置还是太简陋了 不过也能凑合
<roylez_> yunfan: 能够把脚本输出pipe进去或者有命令行接口就好，没必要lua阿haskell什么的
<cfy> roylez_: do you use xterm?
<caleb-> skychu: 有的鼠标信号不好时会自动跳到 (0, 0) <- 一般是左上角
<huntxu> roylez: pipe进去那不是随便开个fifo就行了？
<cfy> why i can't use shift+page_up to page_up in xterm in debian?
<roylez_> cfy: 当然
<yunfan> roylez_: 他现在一个是行配置 二个是键名写得死死的
<roylez_> huntxu: 说太高级了，我不懂...
<caleb-> cfy: ssh 的？
<cfy> roylez_: can you use shift+page_up to pageup in debian?
<yunfan> 另外一个 他的内置命令太缩写了 俄
<caleb-> cfy: 被 terminal emulator 吃了？
<cfy> caleb-: nope.i just no install input method
<cfy> caleb-: i don't know
<roylez_> cfy: 当然，不过我总是在screen里面，所以用c-a [
<yunfan> 他的一个配置向左切的是 这样  bindsym Mod1+Left h
<skychu> caleb-, 鼠标没跳，它只是看不见了，其实他还在原来的地方，我鼠标动一动，它就会在它该在的地方出现
<cfy> caleb-: roylez_ i can use it in gentoo,but...
<yunfan> roylez_: 这个实在让人摸不清头脑 当然熟悉vim要好点 但是后面还有 wch这种 我都不明白什么意思 俄
<huntxu> roylez_: libxft的千年神bug还在
<happyaron> cfy: pick package from unstable
<zxq> 大家好
<huntxu> roylez_: 现在monaco只有单数号字体才是正常的...
<^k^> zxq, 好  ㍯ 
<caleb-> happyaron: 都啥年代了，上 cairo 吧
<happyaron> cfy: I'll push fcitx to squeeze-backports in couple of weeks
<caleb-> libxft--
<roylez_> huntxu: 你说神马...
<cfy> happyaron: i can read chinese char
<cfy> happyaron: okay.
<huntxu> roylez_: 记不记得前年...
<huntxu> roylez_: 有一次libxft升级了，monaco的显示就变得很奇怪...
<roylez_> cfy: 肯定是系统默认编译参数里面有神马
<cfy> roylez_: caleb- i don't understand,it turn to be pageup,instead fo page_up
<cfy> roylez_: oh?
<roylez_> huntxu: 我自那次改了之后一直很好阿
<huntxu> roylez_: 你改了啥？
<roylez_> cfy: 你得查查看了，不过有必要吗，总是用screen的话
<happyaron> caleb-: 作者不干啊
<happyaron> caleb-: fcitx -> free chinese input toy for X
<roylez_> huntxu: facesize 10，似乎是这个
<cfy> roylez_: history     { }  ?
<caleb-> happyaron: 不是改用 pango + cairo 了？
<cfy> roylez_: i don't find []....
<huntxu> roylez_: 好小...
<cfy> roylez_: is it copy?
<huntxu> roylez_: 对额，好像我的也正常的
<huntxu> roylez_: 改成facesize之后
<happyaron> caleb-: 似乎没用cairo吧
<roylez_> cfy: screen里面的scrollback，ctrl-a [ 就好
<happyaron> caleb-: 我看看去，好久没碰了
<cfy> roylez_: doesn't it mean copy?
<roylez_> cfy: copy & scroll back
<cfy> roylez_: oh.
<cfy> roylez_: i can only use it for copy.it cannot scroll back
<huntxu> happyaron: fcitx？用了cairo啊
<cfy> roylez_: caleb-: happyaron: bye:) i gonna to sleep:)
<roylez_> cfy: ??? 进去了再按pageup
<cfy> roylez_: oh...
<happyaron> o
<roylez_> cfy: c-b c-f ，j/k神马的都可以
<cfy> roylez_: i can use page_up to page up....
<happyaron> 是用cairo了
<cfy> roylez_: it is useless to me...
<cfy> roylez_: i can use page_up to page up now
 * cfy afk
<roylez_> wtf ...
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) cfy
<debianer> 重新编译后，正常了
<roylez_> debianer: 死banban？
<debianer> roylez_: 主席，会haskell吗
<roylez_> 不会
<debianer> roylez_: 谁擅长这玩意？
<yunfan> 好了
 * roylez_ 围观拿haskell自戕的人
<yunfan> 终于把i3快捷键搞得跟ion3差不多了
<yunfan> 这下可以快速切换拉 哈哈
<huntxu> roylez_: 你打开facesize之后字体的pixelsize都删了的噢？
<huntxu> debianer: 包包
<roylez_> 没
<debianer> 强烈找reiv帮忙
<debianer> huntxu: 什么意思？
<huntxu> roylez_: 为啥我的要删了才正常额
<huntxu> debianer: 你问haskell啊
<roylez_> xterm*faceName: Monaco:antialias=True
<roylez_> xterm*faceNameDoublesize: WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono:antialias=True:pixelsize=15.8
<huntxu> 15.8...
<huntxu> 什么概念
<huntxu> roylez_: 那monaco的是删了嘛
<debianer> huntxu: 你能帮忙看看一个haskell程序吗
 * pityonline 请帮忙测试下 http://itwit.info 能否正常访问，谢谢！
<huntxu> debianer: 我说让你找包包
<debianer> huntxu: 包包是哪个马甲？
<huntxu> debianer: zmcbb
<huntxu> debianer: zmcbb30
<debianer> huntxu: 不在哦
<xxc> 前来向大神求救
<debianer> huntxu: 他有gtalk吗
<huntxu> debianer: 不知道...
<xxc> phpmailer安好了如何用
<debianer> huntxu: 谢谢你，我记住zmcbb30
<xxc> 人都睡了?
<xxc> phpmailer装好了,但是如何在页面中引用..
<debianer> 有没有好点的，快点的博客？gae上自建博客速度越来越慢了、
<xxc> wordpress
<roylez_> happyaron: notmuch search --output=files %s
<yunfan> debianer: 要考虑多用缓存嘛
<cfy> roylez_: charman.....
<roylez_> cfy: ???
<cfy> chairman
<cfy> roylez_: nothing...
<roylez_> cfy: 我去...
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<xxc> 有人用过phpmailer么?
<cfy> roylez_: you say wtf.i thought you want say something to me....
<cfy> maybe i'm not use a right c flag.but debian is as fast as gentoo XD
<roylez_> cfy: heck... nuts
<cfy> roylez_: e....my ipod is playing music...have no dicts....
 * microcai 为什么很多主板明明有 AHCI 功能却还是隐藏它呢？
<iGoogle> cfy: 你这家伙。难道换了大便。没输入法了？
<cfy> iGoogle: yes....i must down .deb.but i don't want to do it
<roylez_> cfy: are you saying "have no dick" ???
<iGoogle> 死菜跑这么快
<roylez_> iGoogle: 死神...
<cfy> roylez_: no dicts,so i cannot find out the words' meaning...
<iGoogle> 去用云输入法
<cfy> roylez_: i mean dictionary
 * roylez_ 把notmuch调教好了就睡觉
<cfy> iGoogle: nope,emcas自带输入法
<cfy> 不过灰常难用....
<cfy> iGoogle: XD
<huntxu> iGoogle: 这么晚还冒出来
<iGoogle> 迟早emacs也死掉
<cfy> iGoogle: why not go to sleep?
<cfy> ....
<iGoogle> huntxu: 别人开机。只好继续看下你们
<cfy> ...
<cfy> zaizai?
<roylez_> huntxu: 神被神的老婆踢下床了
<huntxu> iGoogle: 小ee不小心踢球撞上开机键？
<iGoogle> 遐想吧
<cfy> oh,i know...
<hymnusalae_> 這裏有用過 E17 的哥們沒有？
<cfy> download ipas from pc.....
<huntxu> hymnusalae_: 嘛
<hymnusalae_> huntxu, 我想問問，我記得E17只有部分軟件，其它的都要從GTK+/Qt的程序裏找吧？
<ZhangNing> 我想问一下，那个ee为什么被称为神阿
<hymnusalae_> huntxu, 你當時用什麽的？
<cfy> ZhangNing: because he is god...
<hymnusalae_> ZhangNing, 他不是被稱為神，他是神……
<cfy> ZhangNing: god bless you .....
<hymnusalae_> ZhangNing, 注意你的措詞……
<iGoogle> 。
<huntxu> hymnusalae_: 用那个图形库本来就不多啊
<vicwjb> ZhangNing: 可怜，你被围观了
<caleb-> ZhangNing, 他不是被稱為神，他是神……
<ZhangNing> hymnusalae_: 我刚来不久，怎么回事阿
<hymnusalae_> huntxu, 嗯，你當時其它程式用什麽的？比如瀏覽器什麽的？
<ZhangNing> 惹群怒了？
<ZhangNing> 不会吧
<vicwjb> 神用vim？
<hymnusalae_> ZhangNing, 去，像神問成神之道……
<hymnusalae_> 算了，我們還是不要嚇人家了……
<huntxu> hymnusalae_: 浏览器当然opera
<cfy> hymnusalae_: ZhangNing: god say to use forxp
<hymnusalae_> huntxu, ……哦，你現在在用KDE嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae_: ZhangNing: god says to use forxp
<huntxu> hymnusalae_: nope
<ZhangNing> 我挂IRC的时候基本上没看到过他……
<hymnusalae_> huntxu, 哦，那我記錯了。
<huntxu> hymnusalae_: gtk/qt还是要2选1的
<caleb-> huntxu: ubuntu 要二合一了
<hymnusalae_> huntxu, 你2選1的？
<hymnusalae_> huntxu, 那你是選GTK了？
<cfy> ZhangNing: do you know who is ee?
<huntxu> hymnusalae_: 嗯
<hymnusalae_> huntxu, 我明白了。謝謝了。
<huntxu> caleb-: 2合1也是趋势啊
<hymnusalae_> huntxu, 最後不用 E17 是有什麽不爽的地方嗎？
<ZhangNing> cfy: 好像是名字里有两个ee字母的吧
<huntxu> caleb-: 从当年qt-curve和qgtkstyle就知道了
<cfy> ZhangNing: so,is ee here?
<huntxu> hymnusalae_: 没什么爽的地方
<hymnusalae_> huntxu, 這樣，明白了。
<caleb-> huntxu: 最近 Qt 众泪流满面啊
<ZhangNing> cfy: 他在论坛的头像是带着飞行帽的卡通小孩吗？
<hymnusalae_> caleb-, Nokia那個事嗎？可是www.msqt.org不也上線了嗎？
 * caleb- is gtk 众
<iGoogle> cfy: 一个输入法都没的。赶紧去做事
<cfy> ZhangNing: i don't know...
<cfy> iGoogle: 他在论坛的头像是带着飞行帽的卡通小孩吗？
<cfy> iGoogle: true or not?
<hymnusalae_> caleb-, 你不是眾……
<iGoogle> 这谁啊。 nnnnd
<caleb-> hymnusalae_: 俺多重人格…（误）
<hymnusalae_> caleb-, 你精神分裂……（大誤）
<iGoogle> caleb-: 你是微小众。尤其那evil
<caleb-> 话说 qemu author 是多重人格，两个人格都是编程神人
<cfy> http://wiki.debian.org/Opera
<iGoogle> ...
<caleb-> 话说 qemu author 是多重人格，两个人格都是编程神人 <- 这是真的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Opera - Debian Wiki
<huntxu> caleb-: qt众是死是活我都不关心，hiahia
<huntxu> caleb-: 连opera都gtk了
<iGoogle> 死了最好
<yunfan> caleb-: 恩 那个人真牛 qemu tcc ffmpeg tinygl
<caleb-> huntxu: opera 是 X11 + qt/gtk plugin
<happyaron> caleb-: 理由？
<yunfan> huntxu: 听讲候总要招你？
<caleb-> huntxu: 你可以试试 opera + qt plugin
<caleb-> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> caleb-: 为啥多重人格？
<cfy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?avatar=1239_1278335964.png
<iGoogle> 这个时候，
<caleb-> 最牛的是，qemu author 用两个人格分别 commit code
<cfy> a boy wearing a hat.....
<huntxu> caleb-: 没qt，一直以来都是gtk
<caleb-> happyaron: wikipedia 有写，至于多重人格的成因没写
<happyaron> 哦。
<huntxu> caleb-: 非要qt的软件的话，都用静态或者自带qt库的那些
<cfy> ZhangNing: yeah
<cfy> ZhangNing: yep
<huntxu> caleb-: skype和以前版本的opera
<caleb-> 都没 yy小说 这样写
<caleb-> 话说 真实世界的编程神人，其成就往往比 yy小说 里的编程神人 牛多了
<huntxu> 改代码的时候会不会突然骂娘说上面的烂代码谁写的...>.<
<caleb-> 大概是因为牛人都不写那种垃圾 yy 小说
<redmorning> 祈祷AI早日出现。
<hymnusalae_> caleb-, 沒有看到 Wiki 什麽？
<Xunrui> 你们在论什么？
<hymnusalae_> caleb-, 沒有看到你說的Wiki中的內容。
<cfy> the core of quicksort
<cfy> qsort (x:xs) = qsort (filter (< x) xs) ++ [x] ++ qsort (filter (>= x) xs)
 * cfy sleep..........
<caleb-> hymnusalae_: 可能牵涉到隐私被删了
 * caleb- 一时 google 不到
<yunfan> roylez_: 俄 i3的命令是硬编码进代码的
<roylez_> .
<cfy> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/02/15/0932209&amp;from=rss
<yunfan> 看来德国人也不靠谱
<hymnusalae_> caleb-, 哦。麻煩您了，還幫忙找這個。
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 你那個是原來的那個嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae_: what?
<hymnusalae_> cfy, 哦，沒有什麽。
<cfy> hymnusalae_: ...
<cfy> 8 minutes left....
<cfy> bye all
 * cfy afk
<laozi> cn好多人 但没人说话
<debianer> gae怎么多用缓存哦？
<maplebeats> 不知道，呵呵
<laozi> 是说设置超过1MB?
<redmorning> 为什么 天书棋谈 乱走棋的？
<happyaron> redmorning: ???
<happyaron> redmorning: 你装的什么版本？
<redmorning> happyaron: 0.20.4
<happyaron> redmorning: 哦，老版本有些bug，换新的
<maplebeats> 为什么我alt+f1或者f2都没有反应＠。＠
<redmorning> happyaron: 有deb包吗？
<roylez_> happyaron: push了，在bin目录，就叫做ms，ms<关键字> 就可以用了
 * roylez_ 睡觉去了
<happyaron> redmorning: 有
<happyaron> roylez_: ok
<happyaron> redmorning: ppa:gmchess/paa
<redmorning> happyaron: 装了0.29.3，感觉AI还是有问题
<redmorning> happyaron: 我是个只会输密码的人，费了番功夫才弄懂你给的源
<fengarenas> first time
<fengarenas> 有人 呒
<Bet>      这里下好大的雨啊!
<maplebeats> 冷
<Bet>       嗯,
<maplebeats> 但是我们这没下雨＠。＠
<Bet> 不知道会下到什么时候，
<maplebeats> 下雨挺好，呵呵
<fengarenas> 下雨不好,影响心情
<maplebeats> 怎么会
<maplebeats> 最近上网好无聊啊
<fengarenas>       嘿嘿,我 第一次进这个频道,有点小兴奋
<maplebeats> ＠。＠
<fengarenas> 8-)
<maplebeats> 说实话
<maplebeats> 在这个系统我也是第一次进来
<fengarenas> 什么SYSTEM
<maplebeats> fedora
<fengarenas> 没使过.
<maplebeats> 早晚的事
<fengarenas> ?
<maplebeats> 你现在用什么？
<fengarenas> 用 WINDOWS架个虚 拟的 UBUNTU在玩.
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。＠。＠
<fengarenas> 反正閑著也是閑著
<maplebeats> 是挺闲的
<maplebeats> 我讨厌虚拟机
<fengarenas> :-X
<maplebeats> －）
<fengarenas> 你是干什么工作的,用这个系统还 .
<maplebeats> 学习
<fengarenas> =-O
<Bet>     睡觉了 88, 各位晚安
<fengarenas> 88咯
<maplebeats> 拜拜～
<maplebeats> 干完最后一件事我也睡了
<fengarenas> 玩会
<maplebeats> 恩
<maplebeats> 就是玩
<fengarenas> 你们都用 UBUNTU么
<maplebeats> 应该大部分都是吧
<maplebeats> 不过应该很多archlinux
<fengarenas> ...菜鸟 ,迷惑中
<maplebeats> 呵呵
<wolftankk> 一直用archlinux中。。。
<fengarenas> archlinux这个刚才第一次听你说,以前不知道
<maplebeats> 看吧
<wolftankk> 最多用vbox开一个虚拟机 用迅雷下载点东西
<maplebeats> arch党相当多
<fengarenas> 恩 .咯
<wolftankk> > > arch党是相当多。。 在国内社区讨论的少。。 国外就很多了
<maplebeats> 等我把fedora用恶心了就玩arch
<fengarenas> 你说我一个老式的集成显卡的IBM台式电脑装 UBUNTU行么 .?
<wolftankk> 没问题。。。
<maplebeats> 当然行
<maplebeats> 越老越好
<fengarenas> :-/怎么这么说?
<wolftankk> 如果你要玩游戏 就另当别论了
<fengarenas> 不玩
<maplebeats> 不玩游戏那就Ｏ了
<fengarenas> 越老越好是神马意思
<maplebeats> 老机子linux支持挺好
<fengarenas> 这样啊 ,能开特效不?
<maplebeats> 应该能吧
<fengarenas> OH YEAH
<fengarenas> 回学校就去试试
<maplebeats> .....
<wolftankk> 。。。。。
<maplebeats> 学校，联网有点麻烦吧
<fengarenas> 装上能把同学给看傻眼 . 再整几个命令,整个一高手的形象就树立咯
<fengarenas> 嘿嘿
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。
<maplebeats> 你会比他们先傻眼
<fengarenas> 怎么 :-/
<maplebeats> 我听得最多问题是，你这是win7还是ＸＰ啊。。。。。。
<fengarenas> 我我我我我我
<fengarenas> 有这个肯能
<wolftankk> -_- 你要装个mac... 能把它们炫死..
<maplebeats> 不过特效是挺不错的，呵呵
<maplebeats> 就是
<maplebeats> ＭＡＣ挺好
<maplebeats> 就是装起来麻烦了点＠。＠
<fengarenas>    MAC比 UBUNTU更眩?
<maplebeats> 好像是也，说不清
<fengarenas> MAC对硬件要求高点吧?
<wolftankk> mac你就要买apple pro/apple air了。。 mac炫和人性化 是比ubuntu好很多
<maplebeats> 恩mac的价格也挺炫的，哈哈
<wolftankk> <<像我这种 还是archlinux+awesome就可以了
<maplebeats> 我台式，感觉用kde/gnome比较好。嘿嘿
<fengarenas> 我看 过好像非苹果机有些方法也可以装上苹果的系统
<maplebeats> 恩
<maplebeats> amd　ＣＰＵ都能行
<wolftankk> 有黑苹果系统的。。
<fengarenas> INTEL的不行么?
<maplebeats> intel肯定能行...
<wolftankk> intel当然支持
<wolftankk> 他们本身就是用的intel。。 i3 i5 i7
<maplebeats> 苹果机早就不用power了
<fengarenas> 我现在的笔計本用的是 I7
<fengarenas> 但是很慢感觉
<maplebeats> 我是amd ３核
<fengarenas> 我估計是因为硬盘转速太低还有 i7的主频只有1.6G的原因 ,你说呢
<wolftankk> 现在主频没关系 你内存多少？
<maplebeats> １。６是挺低的
<fengarenas> 4G内存,
<maplebeats> 比我高一倍，羡慕啊
<fengarenas> I7-720QM  四核
<maplebeats> 擦擦
<maplebeats> 这么好的东西
<fengarenas>  模拟成 8核,但是每个只有 1.6GHｚ的频率,不快.郁闷
<wolftankk> 应该是系统没优化
<maplebeats> 我也感觉
<fengarenas> 新系统也一样.
<maplebeats> 不会吧
<fengarenas> 真的 .
<wolftankk> core i7 不管什么频率都会比其他的强很多
<maplebeats> 应该是系统问题吧
<fengarenas> 硬盘只有 5400转
<wolftankk> 显卡呢..
<fengarenas>      1G独显啊 .
<wolftankk> 那确实是硬盘上问题..
<maplebeats> 本本硬盘应该是这样子撒
<wolftankk> 这种配置 多点钱换个ssd硬盘
<fengarenas> 我估模著能弄个 SSD 能 改善
<maplebeats> 真羡慕
<fengarenas> 不过没必要.
<maplebeats> 我连再买根２Ｇ内存的钱都拿不出来
<fengarenas> 不是吧.
<fengarenas> ....
<maplebeats> 我已经２Ｇ　１年多了
<fengarenas> 内存现在便以
<maplebeats> 看来这电脑到死也只有２Ｇ而已了
<fengarenas> 哈哈
<fengarenas> 你给弄掉成 1G的 呗 :-D
<maplebeats> 。。。要是两根１Ｇ的组合成２Ｇ那就好了　。。。可惜是单内存２Ｇ
<maplebeats> 单通道不给力啊
<fengarenas> 内存不在于容量,在于频率,还有是几通道的.
<maplebeats> 直接关机除了shutdown还有什么
<fengarenas> REBOOT=-O
<fengarenas> 是么
<maplebeats> 这是重启啊
<fengarenas> 对喔
<maplebeats> 我还是shutdown -h now算了...拜拜～
<fengarenas> 还有按关机按纽
<fengarenas> 同闪...
<alvin_rxg1> quit: *.net *.split
<MeaCulpa> ... init 0
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> ksh 函数为啥不让放在一行呢...
<^k^>  06:19
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-16
<leaveboy> anyone here
<Xunrui> leaveboy; yeah, i'm here
<isgoungoo> xelister: 哈哈
<Xunrui> 早上这里真安静
<leaveboy> whois
<Xunrui> leaveboy: ??
<Xunrui> ubuntu的官网是不是 <ubuntu.com> ??
<leaveboy> 怎么对和你私聊
<lifeng> 问google
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 难道是这样
<leaveboy> 晕，果然
<LKoi_Z> 这不是私聊……
<LKoi_Z> 私聊是"/name "
<leaveboy> 私聊是不是 //p
<LKoi_Z> 好像搞错了，悲催阿，太久不用IRC了
<leaveboy> 但是我看不到私聊的内容
<leaveboy> 。。。。。
<LKoi_Z> GOOGLE吧，放假一个多月，在家除了吃饭就是喝酒，IRC的命令全忘了
<leaveboy> \你好 LKoi_Z
<lifeng> leaveboy: msg是命令
<leaveboy> lifeng: 可以了
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 差不多是这样吧~
<LKoi_Z> 貌似IRC有多套命令的，不同的软件好像支持不同
<leaveboy> lifeng: 我刚刚看irc命令上说’/p‘是私聊
<leaveboy> 搞了半天也没搞好
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 只用在开头提到名字就行了
<lifeng> \help可以查看所有命令
<Xunrui>  "/p" 应该是 "/privmsg" 吧?
<LKoi_Z> 直接提到名字这个不是私聊，只是高亮显示
<leaveboy> 是的
<leaveboy> 我看你们的名字都是高亮的
<LKoi_Z> 会有些许不同
<lifeng> leaveboy: 对比一下
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 我可以在窗口右侧选择~
<LKoi_Z> 早上好冷清啊……DOTA去了
<Xunrui> .. 又走了一个~
<cfy> morning all:)
<cfy> roylez: hi chairman
<cfy> roylez: i can use pageup to pageup only after C-a [......
<cfy> oh,i have 4G memory....in debian....
<pswz-zhangy> 那个initrc， bashrc 什么的里边的 rc 到底是什么的简写啊～～
<cfy> pswz-zhangy: http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/R/rc-file.html
<cfy> runcom
<leaveboy> pswz-zhangy: perl写的吧
<pswz-zhangy> 不是perl写的， 就是普通的bash脚本
<pswz-zhangy> 嘿嘿
<tenzu> 论坛又抽了
<pswz-zhangy> 不好意思啊～～runcom又是什么意思啊～～
<pswz-zhangy> 是“启动”吗
<cfy> run command?
<cfy> tenzu: then you cannot flood the forum XD
<leaveboy> pswz-zhangy: opp!
<cfy> http://kb.iu.edu/data/abnd.html
<pswz-zhangy> ？
<^k^> ⇪ title: In Unix, what do some obscurely named commands stand for? - Knowledge Base
<cfy> also are good article
<tenzu> cfy: I never flood
<cfy> tenzu: you lie
<pswz-zhangy> 嗯， 谢了啊， 这有中译版  http://www.linuxbyte.org/fun-unix-shell.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 一些奇怪的unix指令名字的由来
<leaveboy> clear
<leaveboy> 如何推出私聊
<leaveboy> q？
<pswz-zhangy> 不会～～用的都是webchat
<roylez> cfy: of course...
<roylez> cfy: you are using screen's scrollback
<iGnome> roylez: 怀恋洋鬼子的生活了？
<roylez> iGnome: piss off
<leaveboy> roylez: 估计在联系英语功底
<iGnome> 怀恋袋鼠英语。
<iGnome> 可能是啊三英语。
<cfy> iGnome: hi god...
<iGnome> 打倒大便
<cfy> - -!
<iGnome> 这么久了，还不搞好输入法
<cfy> iGnome: i just leave it alone
<iGnome> 如果1行就搞定，凭啥不管
<cfy> http://zhiwei.li/text/2011/01/debian-squeeze安装fcitx-sunpinyin/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Squeeze安装fcitx-sunpinyin
<iGnome> 来用ai吧。
<cfy> ai?
<iGnome> 可以去论坛搜索ai
<leaveboy> ibus-yun-pinyin
<cfy> iGnome: nope
<pityonline> 大家好！
<cfy> iGnome: ext3 vs ext4
<cfy> pityonline: hillo
<^k^> pityonline, 好  ㍢ 
<pityonline> cfy: hi
<pityonline> 请教个问题
<pityonline> 我在服务器上做了反向代理，结果只能以国外的IP才能正常访问，国内IP不行，域名绑定的IP确定没有被墙，域名也能PING通，但就是不能访问，请问这是怎么回事？
<leaveboy> @^k^>: 怎么后面有个‘10点’
<tenzu> pityonline: 直接gtalk上问一夜不是更快
<leaveboy> pswz-zhangy test
<pityonline> tenzu: 一叶太忙
<leaveboy> 一夜--!
<tenzu> pityonline: 发帖等他回复呗
<iGnome> tenzu: 傻了吧。
<pityonline> tenzu: 那我先在gtalk上留言吧，谢谢 :)
<iGnome> 开cdn pityonline
<pityonline> iGnome: 啥cdn？
<iGnome> 搜索论坛，下载
<pityonline> iGnome: cdn能应用于任何反向代理或网站加速吗？
<iGnome> 目前就论坛加速
<iGnome> 要反向，估计叶子不给你
<nosea_> 这里有人编译过LFS
<nosea_> 吗
<nosea_> 或者说有没有人编译过自己的linux系统？
<tenzu> iGnome: 你才傻，你是傻神
<tenzu> pityonline: cdnproxy.pyc你没用过？
<iGnome> 疼猪。nnnd 告诉你方法，居然还这样。
<cfy> roylez: can i see your .screenrc?
<tenzu> pityonline: 论坛加速脚本
<pityonline> iGnome: 哦，那对我的没什么用
<iGnome> 用screen的也傻
<pityonline> tenzu: 以前用过，后来一直用vpn就没用
<tenzu> iGnome: 不是我的问题，笨
<cfy> iGnome: 你不用screen?
<cfy> iGnome: 才想起来刚刚装好了fcitx.....
<iGnome> 最终还是你的问题。 tenzu
<tenzu> cfy: 主席的.screenrc是神器
<iGnome> 我这飞快的。
<iGnome> 啥情况要screen，想下先。 cfy
<cfy> tenzu: roylez: 想起来了。我去github
<tenzu> iGnome: 我这里不做手脚连网页都开不了
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 一个xterm,n个窗口
<iGnome> 你现在啥wm
<cfy> awesome
<tenzu> cfy: 主席的xterm配置和irssi主题颜色有冲突
<cfy> tenzu: 我只是看一下。
<iGnome> 那多开就是
<cfy> 不要麻烦的。。。。
<iGnome> 不学无数的xterm。
<cfy> 我有时候6,7个，那任务栏窄的。。。
<flay> xterm+screen
<cfy> roylez: terminfo xterm*|rxvt ti@:te@,原来是这行起得作用
<tenzu> cfy: 只是为了多开的话可以用terminator
<cfy> 'hs:ts=\E]0;:fs=\007:ds=\E]0;\007'
<cfy> 谁知道这个啥意思？
<iGnome> 只是多开，根本用不到麻烦的screen
<cfy> iGnome: screen怎么麻烦了。。。我emacs里都模仿screen
<cfy> ee乱说。。。。
<iGnome> 切割窗口那些，有用？
<iGnome> 还不如tab
<cfy> 不用切割
<freeflying> 你们真是生生不息，折腾不止啊
<cfy> 就多开
<cfy> ...
<tenzu> freeflying: :em70
<flay> 生命不息
<iGnome> tab嘛。
 * tenzu 力挺screen
<flay> screen+1
<cfy> iGnome: tab啥。。xterm怎么tab?
<iGnome> 最好学我的，无限的xterm
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iGnome: 那任务栏挤死了。。。
<iGnome> 一个perl搞定
<cfy> 是叫任务栏吧
<cfy> perl?
<cfy> iGnome: 跟perl啥关系。。。
<iGnome> 那里有任务栏哦。
<iGnome> 根本不进任务栏
<cfy> 就是
<iGnome> quake-console xterm啊
<cfy> 一个程序一个显示的。
<cfy> tint2
<iGnome> 你来fvwm
<cfy> taskbar
<cfy> iGnome: 不要。配置弄死人了。。。
<iGnome> 那用带tab的term
<iGnome> tilda
<iGnome> guake
<cfy> 厄。xterm + screen不是挺好。。。。
<freeflying> cfy: tenzu 你们有女朋友没
<iGnome> 哪里来的任务栏
<cfy> freeflying: 没。。。
<tenzu> freeflying: 没有啊，你给介绍？
<iGnome> 不好的
<iGnome> 兼容问题
<cfy> iGnome: 我有阿。。。
<cfy> iGnome: awesome的顶端。。。
<iGnome> 你不明白我说的那些软件啊
<tenzu> iGnome: guake没劲
<freeflying> cfy: tenzu 那你们还学ee瞎折腾，还不赶紧找个女朋友
<iGnome> tilda
<roylez> tenzu: 又诬蔑哦
<freeflying> cfy: tenzu ee的娃都能打酱油了
<tenzu> roylez: 污蔑啥了？
<roylez> tenzu: 我用的主题是 envy
<roylez> tenzu > cfy: 主席的xterm配置和irssi主题颜色有冲突
<freeflying> 主席你们也不能学，他的娃也打酱油了
<tenzu> freeflying: 神之子女朋友都有了好几个了
<iGnome> 扯。。。
<cfy> 好吧。。。看书去。。。
<freeflying> cfy: 乖
<tenzu> roylez: 有段时间确实冲突了噻，后来你改过？我用revolutionaryv2的theme
<iGnome> freeflying: 这 cfy 是经常思维乱了，你教他直接用ub吧
<iGnome> 上gnome多好
<freeflying> iGnome: 用ubuntu还用教吗，装上就用
<iGnome> freeflying: 你问他
<iGnome> 他几次ub失败。 lol
<cfy> freeflying: iGnome 为教崽崽用ub，头痛不已。。。
<iGnome> 又瞎说
<roylez> freeflying: ....
<iGnome> 为啥ub失败的，都去践兔了
<tenzu> 神之子将来一定要将ubuntu贯彻到底
<freeflying> iGnome: 你不是要给 im-config写个靠谱的GUI吗，怎么样了啊
 * NoIE http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/02/15/0246203
 * NoIE 摩托罗拉Android手机将采用机器人三定律
<iGnome> freeflying: 没写啊。那软件，太bash了。只适合bash
<iGnome> tenzu: 和ub无关。只是碰上ub，没出过问题
<roylez> iGnome: 用mutt吧，配上notmuch，无敌了
<freeflying> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_iqpoF9HQ4o/
<iGnome> tenzu: 郁闷了吧。可怜的
<iGnome> roylez: 没必要的，不搞
<iGnome> 我这opera一统网络
<OT_iux> freeflying: im-switch不是有个不甚靠谱的gui了么
<tenzu> iGnome: 我不郁闷，能上就行
<iGnome> tenzu: 教你出国
<tenzu> iGnome: 我想去马尔代夫
<iGnome> freeflying: 我以前的那记账的软件，很中国化的。你试试不。
<iGnome> tenzu: ..
<iGnome> 去吧
<tenzu> 你给生活费啊
<iGnome> 那地方，是不是鸟粪王国？有钱的
<iGnome> 那绍xx群岛
<iGnome> 还要啥生活费
<freeflying> OT_iux: 说的是im-config
<freeflying> iGnome: 啥
<OT_iux> @@ 那是啥呢……
<pswz-zhangy> gnome-panel 真是悲剧
<iGnome> freeflying: 你不就是为了中国版丰富软件嘛
<iGnome> 把我的都加上。我都改成gtk的。多好。
<oinil_> gnome3有人玩了没？
<oinil_> 啥感觉？
<hymnusalae> oinil_, microcai 玩過，不過好像不在呢。
<hyder> waht
<hyder> 你们在说啥？
<oinil> 老是掉线阿
<oinil> 还是换成ipv6比较稳定。
<oinil> gnome3 要是好玩，到时候我也装一个。
<hyder> 听说很一般
<freeflying> iGnome: 好啊，你至少搞个source tar ball吧
<hyder> 这个聊天室真少人...比#ubuntu少多了...
<oinil> google又断了一下。
<oinil> 抽风了。
<hyder> - - 什么网络阿？
<hymnusalae> oinil, Gnome3 有什麽叫好玩……不就是個桌面環境嗎……
<maplebeats> gg.eeload.com
<maplebeats> shell
<hyder> :-!
<hyder> 呃，还没出的东西，我从不期待
<cfy> MaskRay: 你知道為啥gentoo的less比debian的好用不？
<ghosTM55> cfy: less? 有区别么?
<MaskRay> cfy: debian 的不行？
<cfy> ghosTM55: 有區別。debian的功能少很多。比如打开个.gz都是直接打开的。gentoo的会先解压
<MaskRay> cfy: 是不是因为 debian 的版本低
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，是啊。不知道，我去找找原因
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道，我去找找原因
<MaskRay> cfy: sys-apps/less-440
<phoenixlzx> http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/nokia-shareholders-have-a-microsoft-free-plan-b-20110215/
<ghosTM55> cfy: 哦...
<cfy> Version: 436-1
<cfy> MaskRay: 436和440不会差这么多吧。。
<phoenixlzx> 北京时间2月16日消息，据国外媒体报道，诺基亚9位股东将在5月3日召开的股东大会上设法推翻诺基亚现有董事会，并解雇公司首席执行官史蒂芬・艾洛普(Stephen Elop)及其他高管，将公司智能手机战略重新调整为MeeGo平台。
<phoenixlzx> 由9位诺基亚年轻股东组成的团体Nokia Plan B在网站上提出了如下要求：
<phoenixlzx> ・解雇首席执行官史蒂芬，并聘请具有国际手机业务经验的人士担任首席执行官
<phoenixlzx> ・同时解雇包括服务部主管Tero Ojnpera、销售主管尼可拉斯・萨万德尔(Niklas Savander)、产品开发主管玛丽・麦克道尔(Mary McDowell)在内的其他高管。
<phoenixlzx> ・将Windows Phone合作协议在北美区限定为1到2部手机
<phoenixlzx> ・将MeeGo作为诺基亚主要智能手机平台
<phoenixlzx> ・将Symbian操作系统生命周期最少延长5年
<^k^> phoenixlzx:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过这里看上去 http://www.greenwoodsoftware.com/less/news.440.html ，不是版本的问题吧
<redlhl> A卡是不是不超频就无法查看温度阿？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是版本问题。。我装了440....
<Xunrui> redlhl: 按理说应该不会这样,但是我用的是Nv卡
<cfy> MaskRay: 原来是环境变量搞得鬼
<cfy> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/04/linux-less-command-open-view-different-files-less-is-more/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Open & View 10 Different File Types with Linux Less Command – The Ultimate Power of Less
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过这下我4g内存不知道干啥用了。。。。。
<redlhl> Xunrui: 郁闷了，aticonfig里似乎没有不超频而又能看到温度的选项
<RavenChan> phoenixlzx, nokia的逆袭？
<phoenixlzx> RavenChan: 貌似是
<RavenChan> cfy, 你怎么了。。。
<Xunrui> redlhl: 试试用通用的工具查看
<RavenChan> phoenixlzx, 希望能成啊。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我换成debian了。有点不习惯。。。。
<phoenixlzx> 当诺基亚的CEO Stephen Elop将公司与微软捆绑到一起的时候，并不是所有人都感到高兴。芬兰的工人已经离开，现在一组股东规划了一个新的战略叫‘诺基亚计划B <http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/nokia-shareholders-have-a-microsoft-free-plan-b-20110215/>’。这份新的计划已经正式由一组年轻的诺基亚股东制定出来。这些股东全都在公司年轻有为。他们没人满意拥æ
<Xunrui> cfy: Debian可以装载在PowerPC上么??
<cfy> 这是啥？
<cfy> Xunrui: 我想可以吧，
<MaskRay> cfy: 看了下 ebuild，有个 lesspipe.sh 脚本
<cfy> Xunrui: http://www.debian.org/ports/powerpc/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- PowerPC Port
<cfy> MaskRay: 恩，就是那个。LESSOPEN啥的。设置下。用那个脚本啥的。
<Xunrui> cfy: 找个PowerPC试试~
<cfy> LESSOPEN="lessopen.sh %s"
<cfy> MaskRay: 原来man里写得很清楚。。。。
<Xunrui> cfy: vbox能模拟powerpc么?
<cfy> Xunrui: 不清楚。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: less 真是神器，不妄我给它设置单字符的 alias
<neverforever> 有人使用过opennms么？有些问题想请教
<cfy> ext4和ext3哪个好用？
<neverforever> 有人使用过opennms么？有些问题想请教
<cfy> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_netbook_fs&num=1
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Phoronix] EXT3, EXT4, Btrfs Ubuntu Netbook Benchmarks
<cfy> 这里显示btrfs的sqlite速度比ext3/4快很多。。。
<cfy> 这里显示btrfs的sqlite insert速度比ext3/4快很多。。。
<cfy> 错了。。。
<cfy> 是ext3/4比btrfs好很多。。
 * microcai 成功的在没有 BIOS 设置的 联想 F41M 电脑上开启 AHCI ! ;) 
 * microcai 使用 grub2 的 setpic 命令直接访问 PCI 寄存器，直接修改为 AHCI ， 哈哈
<cfy> microcai: nb啊，你。。。。
 * microcai 结果要在我台式机上用的时候糟糕了，我台式机没 grub2, 就编译一个吧，这个 grub2 老是出错！ kao 
 * microcai 查了一下，用 gcc 4.5 就会这样，用 gcc 4.4 就可以 ... kao .. 难道我还得得降级  gcc 么 .....
<tenzu> microcai: 你找我？
<microcai> tenzu:  ?
<tenzu> microcai: 前几天的时候
<microcai> tenzu: 用 setpci -d 8086:2828 90.b=40  就可以吧  ICH8 强制设置为 AHCI 模式。不需要BIOS设置
<freeflying> microcai: grub2里能这么操作了
<microcai> freeflying: 对，就是在 grub2里这么操作。
<freeflying> microcai: 岂不是其它很多寄存器都可以这么操作了？
<microcai> freeflying: 不需要 BIOS 设置就用上 AHCI 了，而且是 Linux AHCI Windows 却仍然是 IDE ;)
<microcai> freeflying: 对
 * microcai setpci 要在加载内核和 initrd 之后，因为切换到 AHCI 后grub2 就无法访问硬盘了 :) 
 * microcai 现在编译任何文件都失败了
 * microcai gcc 坏掉了。
 * microcai 怎么办？重装 gcc 也需要 gcc  的呀！
 * roylez 建议 microcai 自戕
 * microcai 呵呵，有办法 ... 重新下个 stage3 覆盖掉， gcc 就回来了
<cfy> microcai: 没错。。。。。
<cfy> microcai: 干麽老是/me....
 * cfy ...
<cfy> 其实debian也可以吧，只要用下deboostrap，然后rsync一下。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席，debian的rootfs用ext3好，还是ext4?
<jyf1987> 正式用i3了 roylez
<flay> jyf1987: i3-wm?
 * microcai http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/02/force-enable-AHCI-via-setpci.html 详细步骤
<jyf1987> flay: 是的
<cfy> microcai: 双语读物啊。。。
<microcai> cfy:  yep
<microcai> cfy: 国外的人也需要啊！
<flay> jyf1987: 哦  這個也是平鋪的 還不錯的 我用過一段時間
<jyf1987> flay: 那为何不用了
<flay> 沒有刪 留著在 只不過現在用的icewm
<jyf1987> icewm是tiling的么
<flay> 不是的
<flay> 我選擇wm的標准只有一個 就是看cpu的溫度 發現icewm表現很好
<cfy> microcai: 这个需要每次都修改的么？
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: ....
<jyf1987> 额 那跟我不是一路的
<microcai> cfy:  不需要，写到 grub.cfg 就是了
<flay> 我的電腦硬件比較爛
<cfy> microcai: 嗯
<microcai> cfy: 你也打算试试？
<cfy> microcai: 这个有什么用处么？
<microcai> cfy: 不是说了吗？ AHCI 才有  300MB/s 的速度，还有 NCQ
<cfy> microcai: [    1.106787] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA
<microcai> cfy: 如果是普通的 SATA 只有 133MB/s
<cfy> microcai: 我不懂这些东西。不过我好像已经开启了吧
<microcai> cfy: :) 我是给主板没有 AHCI 选项 的人准备的
<cfy> microcai: 哦。我是tp x200
<microcai> cfy: 不是每个主板都有 AHCI 选项的。
<cfy> microcai: 哦。。。
<microcai> cfy: 很多主板都屏蔽这个功能，即便芯片组支持也不给你用
<cfy> microcai: 为啥呢？
<iGnome> 。
<microcai> cfy: 因为开了AHCI XP 会司机
<microcai> cfy: 因为开了AHCI XP 会四季
<microcai> cfy: 因为开了AHCI XP 会死机
<iGnome> 这些新功能。没多少硬盘支持的吧。
<cfy> lazy_itable_init不错
<cfy> 加快了格式化速度。。。
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<RavenChan> iGnome, 支持的吧..
<cfy> iGnome: 用ext4么？
<microcai> cfy: 这些主板假定大家都用的 XP ....
<iGnome> 微菜这家伙。
<iGnome> RavenChan: 你怎么确定你的支持
<RavenChan> microcai, xp也支持ahci的...
<cfy> microcai: 哦。。。。
<iGnome> 。xp也支持了？
<cfy> forxp
<RavenChan> iGnome, 嗯，我弄好过的
<iGnome> 先证明
<microcai> RavenChan: 但是不是菜鸟懂怎么在已经装好的系统上启用 AHCI
<iGnome> 那就是忘记了罗。 RavenChan lol
<RavenChan> microcai, 这倒是..
<iGnome> cfy: 没那些硬件的，忽略这就是
<microcai> RavenChan: 避免菜鸟来修电脑，就导致我们这些老鸟没好功能用
<iGnome> 打仗第一
<cfy> iGnome: ee,你mount ext4用了那些参数？
<RavenChan> microcai, 我的笔记本默认就开了。。。
<iGnome> 自动
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<microcai> cfy: RavenChan 2T 的硬盘你还打算继续用  133MB/s 的速度么？
<microcai> cfy: 不上  300MB/s 的行么？！
<cfy> iGnome: 关了noatime
<cfy> microcai: 我这里也就40m/s.
<iGnome> 没设置过。就系统自动的
<cfy> microcai: 300带宽有啥用？
<cfy> iGnome: mount看下。
<cfy> iGnome: 我这要自己写。。。
<iGnome> 不要啊
<cfy> iGnome: ..
<iGnome> rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro
<cfy> /dev/mapper/kingston on /home/kingston type ext4 (rw,noatime)
<cfy>  
<cfy> iGnome: 好的。
<microcai> cfy: 不可能。我这里有  80MB/s
<RavenChan> rw,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered
<cfy> iGnome: relatime费了。。。。
<iGnome> 那和我无关
<cfy> iGnome: 改成noatime速度更快
<iGnome> 系统认就行
<cfy> iGnome: 厄。。。。
<iGnome> atime费了好。
<cfy> 为啥？
<iGnome> 没用
<cfy> 害人害己。。
<cfy> ?!
<microcai> cfy: 外磁道速度是 133MB/s ，正好 133MB/s .. 说明了什么？ 外表数据传输率成瓶颈了
<RavenChan> iGnome, 是啊，没用你还留着
<iGnome> 懒得去想这些
<iGnome> 没问题，动啥
<cfy> ee怕了。。。
<cfy> ee怕动了就启动不了了XD
<iGnome> 不折腾这些的。没意义
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 没用的atime
<cfy> 开了干啥。。。
<cfy> 我懂了
<roylez> cfy: ext4
<iGnome> 差不了那么多
<roylez> cfy: 已经彻底扔了ext3了
<cfy> roylez: aron说ext3的话，装软件快
<cfy> roylez: 那转换能在线么？ext3 to ext4
<microcai> roylez:  boot 分区还是 ext3
<cfy> iGnome: 心里感觉。。。
<roylez> cfy: 没感觉
<cfy> microcai: boot我用ext2...
<roylez> cfy: 可以，不过很麻烦，建议直接上ext4
<microcai> cfy: 只要把 ext3 挂载为 ext4 就可以了
<cfy> roylez: 这样么。。
<cfy> microcai: 那那些特性还是没打开啊
<microcai> cfy: 然后 ext3 就慢慢变 ext4 了
<jyf1987> rtmeme:  RT @LoveGates RT @na_sheishei:  宅女伤心故事一则”她读书的时候隔壁家的女孩不到二十就怀孕生子了，然后妈妈非常严厉的说对她说，你可千万不要学这样的坏女孩啊，结果读完书，工作了2 年，妈妈就说你看人家隔壁的孩子都可以打酱油了，你男朋友都没有一个。”..
<cfy> microcai: 这样么。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, tune2fs开一下..
<cfy> RavenChan: 能在线么？
<microcai> cfy: 新文件有 ext4 特性，老文件没。但是慢慢更新系统，文件就一个一个被替换了嘛
<iGnome> http://lwn.net/Articles/244829/ cfy
<RavenChan> cfy, 开好重启就是...
<cfy> RavenChan: 懒的进gentooo
<cfy> RavenChan: 懒的进gentoo,还没rescue系统。。
<lifeng> cfy: 要先umount
<cfy> iGnome: 说了点啥？
<cfy> lifeng: 哦。
<iGnome> 喜欢较真的，去研究嘛
<iGnome> 就是relatime的事情
<cfy> iGnome: 关了就是。。。。
<iGnome> 等系统机制自己去改好。
<iGnome> 都有tweak的建议了嘛。
<cfy> iGnome: bad ee
<jyf1987> rtmeme:  RT @avb001:  09年4月份淘宝网文胸的交易次数达到445513次，其中A罩杯177158次，占比39.7%；B罩杯207248次，占比47%；C罩杯36691 次，占 8%；D罩杯8982次，占比2%；E罩杯3622次，占0.8%；F罩杯及以上2133次，占0.5..
<iGnome> jyf1987: 这瞎统计的。 本来B就形象些
<iGnome> F那单边了
<jyf1987> iGnome: 你懂p
<jyf1987> 老子成独眼龙了
<iGnome> jyf1987: 你确实懂。就是没实践过
<roylez> jyf1987: 加起来不是100％?
<roylez> jyf1987: 马马虎虎差不多
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> microcai: 你确定用ext4mount以后，会开启extent之类的特性？
<iGnome> 这也这么认真。 roylez
<roylez> iGnome: 万一有Z罩的呢？
<jyf1987> roylez: 你说什么？
<microcai> cfy:   对新创建的文件开启
<iGnome> 那推文字长度限制，在后面
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 你说那数据阿
<roylez> jyf1987: ...
<maplebeats> 我精神崩溃了，配置了两个小时的mldonkey。下载速度居然只有１０ＫＢ／Ｓ
 * microcai maplebeats 你上传的多，下载才快的
<NoIE> maplebeats: 资源太少。
<maplebeats> 我下载的是热门资源＠。＠呜呜
<maplebeats> 吃饭去了，太恶心了＠。＠
<cfddream> 昨晚更新 ubuntu，重启提示 需要对 电源管理 进行重新配置，但一个问题来了系统死活登录不进去
<cfddream> 有遇到过的交流下
<Xunrui> cfddream: 尝试用Live-CD修复
<hyder_1221> 登录到那里死掉了？
<iIlL10oO> cfddream: 进tty2, 删除电源管理的配置文件
<iIlL10oO> 毒west
<cfddream> 登录界面，然后输入user:pw 进不去
<cfddream> user:password
<iIlL10oO> 不要用登录界面,用tty2
<iIlL10oO> cfddream: 不要用登录界面,用tty2
<fengarenas> ...hello
<fengarenas> 下午好.!
<Xunrui> 额
<hyder_1221> - -
<hyder_1221> 各位还知道啥中文学习频道么
<Xunrui> 我只知道学英语的~
<cfddream> 好的， 谢谢  ,晚上回去试下
<hyder_1221> 也行～频道是？
<Xunrui> 到处都是
<hyder_1221> 。。。
<hyder_1221> for example～
<Xunrui> 随便进一个,基本都是说英语的, #foo
<hyder_1221> - - #ubuntu ? 我还以为是主题学英语的
<fengarenas> 哈
<Xunrui> No~
<OT_iux> ^^;
<hyder_1221> 对了，我的是9.10...怎样换成10.10那种主题？
<hyder_1221> 一直觉得ubuntu主题不够炫...
<OT_iux> 去 http://art.gnome.org/themes/ 找找?
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME: The Free Software Desktop Project
<OT_iux> 或者，装个Emerald主题管理器？
<OT_iux> 那玩意可以弄出Win7的毛玻璃效果的窗口
<hyder_1221> Emerald?我试试～谢谢～
<OT_iux> yw
<fengarenas> 大家现在都是完全用的 LINUX工作学习么
<Danielfeng> 完全
<palomino|working> 曾经完全
<Danielfeng> 除了mac就linux
<hyder_1221> yes，自从把嵌入式平台搭建好之后就抛弃windows了
<Danielfeng> 现在打开cmd都不知可以干点啥
<fengarenas> ,,,
<iIlL10oO> http://www.vim.org/translations.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vim in non-English languages : vim online
<iIlL10oO> 我有3台电脑,每台电脑都是双系统
<jyf1987> 我也三台 每台都有ubuntu
<jyf1987> 其中两台无win32
<jyf1987> 一台只有ubuntu 另外一台还有arch 额
<cccc4444> pidgin 用openfetion的插件，飞信帐号一登录，pidgin就崩溃是怎么回事，有谁来救救我阿（××）
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 你打開個 Terminal 啟動 Pidgin 看看。
<cccc4444> 用pidgin -d吗？
<fengarenas> 我在虚拟机中用UBUBTU10.04
<microcai> TMD grub2 和我的电脑有仇啊！
<microcai> 气死为了
<ellison> 文明用语～～
<hymnusalae> microcai, 又怎麽了？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  grub2 死活用不了
<microcai> hymnusalae: 启动就出错
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 用 Terminal 正常啟動 Pidgin 就可以了。然後把崩潰時候的Terminal中的內容給出來。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 貌似非得用 gcc 4.4 编译
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 用 code.bulix.org 給。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 可是我哪有 gcc 4.4 啊
<Router2> fengarenas: 只有一个虚拟机下的XP，其它平时用单系统的linux
<hymnusalae> microcai, 錯誤內容怎麽寫？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  pointer out of range
<hymnusalae> microcai, 應該不會有這樣的事，不然的話 gcc 4.5 肯定被 hardmask 了。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 有
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你用 Gentoo 在吧？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  是啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那 emerge -1 =sys-devel/gcc-4.4*不就成了。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  .. 编译个 gcc 得多久啊？！
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不開 gcj 不開 fortran 沒有多久。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 只好试试
<lifeng> 从没在gentoo上装过grub2
<lifeng>   If you are using a non-multilib profile, you should not emerge grub, but instead you should emerge grub-static
<microcai> lifeng:  那是 grub1
<fengarenas> e文
 * microcai 不是为了 setpci 鬼才用 grub2
<lifeng> microcai: Gentoo Linux AMD64 Handbook上抄来的，没及时更新？
<microcai> lifeng:  ?
<microcai> lifeng:  gentoo form 里说了，gcc4.4 编译就没问题，应该是个依赖特定 gcc 版本的 bug
<lifeng> microcai: 了解
<microcai> lifeng: 害我现在只好编译一个 gcc4.4 先了
<cccc4444> hymnusalae: 大哥，弱弱的问一句，进入code.bulix.org之后该怎么用阿，没用过
<microcai> hymnusalae: 你是用的 gentoo BSD?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不是，FreeBSD
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 在上面粘貼上就好了。
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 然後提交。
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 把地址給出來。
<cccc4444> hymnusalae: 点paster，提示出错Antispam verification failed
<cccc4444> hymnusalae: 是paste
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 下面不是還有一個算術題嗎？把它做了
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 做完了再提交。
<jyf1987> ubuntu的受限驱动管理器的软件包名叫什么
<gebjgd> restrict?
<cccc4444> hymnusalae: Paste  #79398: Untitled ASCII paste by 27.47.87.46
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额？？
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 地址欄裏的地址……給這個我怎麽找呀……
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 不记得了。n久没用过了
<cccc4444> hymnusalae: 不好意思，第一次搞这个，嘿嘿http://code.bulix.org/qv3gim-79398?raw
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 呵呵，沒事。
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 下面有個表，我也找到了。等下。
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, Pidgin 2.7.10 has segfaulted
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 你確定是用了 openfetion 插件才出的問題是吧？
<cccc4444> hymnusalae: 不是，我是说我的openfetion插件不能用，不是说装了openfetion的插件后pidgin就坏了
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 不是一個意思嗎……
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 看來是插件的問題。你看看能不能下到最新的 openfetion 插件。它有沒有官方網站？
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 對了，你的系統、版本說下。
<cccc4444> archlinux 2010.05 +lxde
<flay> cccc4444: 你自己編譯的嗎  我這裏一直用這個插件沒有問題
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 在外面說。
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 在外面說。
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, flay有問過你，你把問題回答了。
<tenzu> elitter服务器挂了。。。
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 那你就不要密我了！！！在外面說…………………………
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 還有，你回答他了，我也不知道……
<cccc4444> 哦,
<tenzu> 有童鞋不蛋定了
<cccc4444> 我看了几遍才知道你说的外面是啥意思,汗~~~
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 哈？elitter是什麽？
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 你把情況藏著說，別人沒有辦法幫忙的。就像你和flay說了什麽我都不知道……
<tenzu> hymnusalae: elitter.net，免费ssh
<cccc4444> hymnusalae:单独开打字方便点嘛,外面说的话,老是前面要加名字,等下,我发情况
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 哦。
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 你也可以不加名字。
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 這不是強制的。你不加我也能看到。
<cccc4444> hymnusalae: http://code.bulix.org/ya2nsc-79399?raw
<tenzu> 我不会又断了吧。。。
<cccc4444> flay:能看到
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 看不懂……
<cccc4444> flay：进入pidgin的添加帐号那里能看到openfetion的插件安装成功了
<cccc4444> hymnusalae:？？？
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 哦，我搞錯了。
<flay> 我這裏運行的很好啊 沒有什麽沖突
<cccc4444> hymnusalae:汗~~奇怪，我打开了我发给你的网址怎么是乱码的阿？
<flay> 版本都是一樣的
<cccc4444> 恩，我有重新安装了几遍pidgin了
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 這樣說好了，看來這個情況很普遍： http://basiccoder.com/write-to-uses-of-openfetion.html
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 在裏面找段錯誤相關信息就好。
<flay> 你可以去問問作者 他的twitter ID  @levin108
<phoenixlzx> arch下的empathy不能添加googletalk帐号呀.....我少安装插件么？
<flay> 沒用過em
<flay> 不過貌似jabber協議可以添加gtalk
<phoenixlzx> jabber也没有...
<hymnusalae> phoenixlzx, XMPP還是XMMP我忘了。
<cccc4444> hymnusalae: 谢谢，我找下，貌似说是缺共享库，我看下
<hymnusalae> phoenixlzx, 用那個。
<hymnusalae> cccc4444, 祝好運。
<phoenixlzx> hymnusalae: 我yaourt一下...谢谢
<jyf1987> xmpp
<cccc4444> flay:TMD，我昨天就想找他了，但是我昨天翻了N次墙，别的网站都能上，就是都上不了twitter，
<microcai> cccc4444:  twitter 已经不用翻墙了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 真的假的？
<tenzu> connected server填一下就好了吧
<microcai> hymnusalae: 真的 ，只么调节一下 hosts 文件就可以了
<flay> t是不用翻牆了
<tenzu> 不用翻墙了？
<cccc4444> flay：大哥，不用，不是吧
<flay> 改hosts
<hymnusalae> 好吧，為了 youtube 繼續番，而且追求肉番（翻）
<flay> 前兩天這裏有人發的 我試了下 確實可以
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/138203
<flay> 改hosts + https
<tenzu> youtube有神马好看的？
<flay> 我一直在上t啊
<cccc4444> flay：貌似有加dev的共享库都不能下载阿，你那有安装共享库吗？
<tenzu> iGnome: 你不是升过了么？
<flay> cccc4444: 沒用啊
<iGnome> tenzu: 本本
<cccc4444> flay：发给我吧，我要真不行了就找他去  什么没用？？？
<tenzu> iGnome: 什么破本？
<iGnome> 没事做
<hymnusalae> tenzu, youtube上呀？還行呀。找些動漫OST的很不錯。
<flay> 我當時是在2.7.9下編的  現在pidgin升級了 貌似也沒問題
<flay> 你要hosts？
<tenzu> hymnusalae: OST我想找ape或者flac的，有地方么？
<cccc4444> flay：恩，不行了只能找作者看看咯，不过，我现在是怀疑是我哪里搞错了，汗~~~再研究下吧
<flay> http://i.imgur.com/OMyla.jpg
<flay> 要用https
<teasiu> 没人。。。。。
<xiooli> 这里有搞qt开发的人没？
<teasiu> 今天这里没人。。。
<tenzu> 有死人
<phoenixlzx> 还有半死不活的
<teasiu> 我做了一个win下ubuntu LiveUSB的小软件，好用
<gebjgd> 为什么我的msn老给别人发一些广告？
<gebjgd> pidgin
<gebjgd> 为什么我的msn老给别人发一些广告？
<gebjgd> pidgin
<Guest98672> ..
<nata> gebjgd: 改你的密码
<gebjgd> nata, 不是吧？
<gebjgd> nata, 和密码有关系？
<gebjgd> nata, 密码够长了
<nata> gebjgd: 被网站机器人盗用了
<gebjgd> nata, 欧？
<gebjgd> nata, 我去改密码
<nata> gebjgd: 因为你常按一些spam邮件来看
<cccc4444> flay：要用https  这是什么意思阿？ 我记得当时xmark只修改hosts就能用了
<Guest98672> 14:59 -!- cfy [~cfy@125.123.41.185] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<nata> gebjgd: 密码长不长是其次，够复杂才是牛。不过一发现被盗用就要换咯
<Lavande1> .
<gebjgd> nata, 似乎好象没有
<gebjgd> nata, 哦
<gebjgd> nata, 我看的都是国外的垃圾邮件
<gebjgd> nata, 是不是那什么小i机器人阿
<gebjgd> nata, 我加入了5个msn群
<Guest98672> test
<^k^> Guest98672, ....  ㍧ 
<nata> gebjgd: hehe.现在商家都用不同的技术向人发广告
<gebjgd> nata, 改密码去
<leaveboy> ..
<ofan> xiooli: 有
<cfy> happyaron: 我現在vlc,smplayer打开东西都要先停顿下。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你知道咋回事不？
<xiooli> ofan, qtwebkit 可以让 js 调用 python 的对象，能不能让js获得python对象的返回值呢？
<flay> 我現在用mplayer看電影有時候會卡一下 不知道是不是內核的原因
<nata> UID对加密的文件关系重要吗？
<flay> cccc4444: https://twitter.com
<nata> flay: 多数是显卡不够快，size放小一点看情况会有改善。或卡时你按去之前一点点也可以恢复
<Administ1ator> test
<^k^> Administ1ator, ....  ㍧ 
<cccc4444> flay：上不了
<Administ1ator> anyone can see me
<lanwoniu> i c u
<flay> 完了 我發現這個地址剛被牆了 不會這裏有內姦吧
<flay> 確實是剛被牆的 我前幾分鐘還可以上
<nata> flay: smplayer会比mplayer refresh快，拉动时也较少卡。
<Administ1ator> SET term_charset UTF-8
<Administ1ator> [15:12] [Administ1ator(+i)] [2:ubuntu/#ubuntu-cn(+Ccjntz 5:1)] [Act: 1]
<Administ1ator> [#ubuntu-cn] /
<flay> smplayer依賴Qt 我沒用這個
<cccc4444> flay：晕死了，那我不是又上不了了
<flay> nata: 但是我在試過之前的內核 又不卡
<cccc4444> flay：早知道叫你发邮件给我，汗~~~
<flay> 用的人多了 遲早會被牆的
<flay> 還是機器人上推才是王道
<hymnusalae> flay, 那以後什麽都機器人算了……
<cccc4444> flay：我之前就一直用vpn的
<flay> 機器人這裏很正常啊
<cccc4444> flay：機器人上推？是什么意思阿？
<nata> 没人懂UID对加密文件重要吗？
<fengarenas> ..
<fengarenas> 不懂
<mfmg1911> 求一個/etc/network/interfaces原始文件，我的被我搞亂了，謝謝
<nata> mfmg1911: auto lo
<nata> iface lo inet loopback （我的只有这两行）
<mfmg1911> nata：這個我手寫上去才能連網的，呵呵
<cfy> happyaron: 在不？
<Administ1ator> test
<^k^> Administ1ator, ....  ㍧ 
<nata> Administ1ator: 不用test了啦，这里105人都看到你。呵呵
<leaveboy> I can't use utf-8
<leaveboy> nata: do you have some method?\
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, What are you using?
<leaveboy> windows
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: v0.8.12
<maplebeats> .....
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: windows vision
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, I see. IRSSI 0.8.12 on CYGWin
<nata> leaveboy: what method？
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 我用中文你能看得到嗎？
<maplebeats> 同上
<leaveboy> my notebook has some problem,and it can't work!
<maplebeats> 我很想说恭喜＠。＠
<hymnusalae> maplebeats, ……
<maplebeats> 嘿嘿
<nata> leaveboy: what problem?
<leaveboy> just because I use the command '/list -YES',and nvdia die
<nata> le
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: how to set
<nata> leaveboy: ....
<roylez> ee又走了，真幸福
<maplebeats> 呵呵
<maplebeats> 我郁闷了，用mldoney速度１０ＫＢ／Ｓ，用amule-dlp速度也是１０ＫＢ／Ｓ。。。。
<tenzu> 主席你恨阿姨么？
<roylez> tenzu: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<leaveboy> just because I use the command '/list -YES',and nvdia die
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: how to set
<happyaron> cfy: 在
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, /charset utf-8?
<happyaron> cfy: 我这里smplayer没问题，不过是自己的custom build，不是官方的
<nata> maplebeats: 炉子是酱的modem我都set完了也是酱。只有尽量分享
<maplebeats> 抓狂
<maplebeats> １Ｍ小水管也不能满....
<cfy> happyaron: 我很奇怪啊。
<cfy> happyaron: vlc和smplayer播放视频要等一会
<happyaron> cfy: 你看看是不是输出选项的问题？
<cfy> happyaron: cli下mlpayer播放mp3也要等一会。moc player倒是可以立即放
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: no this cmd
<cfy> happyaron: 输出选项？怎么看呢？
<maplebeats> smplayer里有这个选项吧
<cfy> happyaron: xv,
<cfy> happyaron: video
<happyaron> cfy: 我也用xv，没这个问题。
<cfy> happyaron: 厄，不知怎么好了。。。。
<cfy> 囧了。。。。
<maplebeats> 对了,flash１０。０２　　Ｎ卡加速怎么开啊
<cfy> 现在完全好了。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 啊？
<nata> maplebeats: 我家的amule晚上才能走，更惨
<cfy> happyaron: 我晕。。。对了你怎么干掉pcspkr?除了编译内核。放到 /etc/modules.d/blacklist么？
<cfy> RavenChan: 好像被封ip了。twitter.com
<maplebeats> 找梯子
<cfy> 找新ip...
<flay> 是封了
<happyaron> cfy: 放blacklist就行
<leaveboy> irssi for windows
<leaveboy> irssi for windows
<leaveboy> irssi for windows
<leaveboy> irssi for windows
<leaveboy> irssi for windows
<leaveboy> irssi for windows
<leaveboy> irssi for windows
<^k^> leaveboy: .. ..
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<cfy> 厄换ip还是不行。。。。
<cfy> okay好了
<maplebeats> 哇，amule上５０Ｋ了！！！
<leaveboy> irssi for windows
<maplebeats> irssi是撒
<cfy> maplebeats: ...
<tenzu> 又见flooding
<cfy> 封你妹的twitter
<nata> maplebeats: 不要自己骗自己啦，哈哈
<ofan> amule 500K+/s
<maplebeats> 好吧，又降下去了...
<leaveboy> 你好
<nata> ofan: 你家多少M的网，哪里可能这么高
<leaveboy> it works
<maplebeats> 羡慕啊
<leaveboy> 不过你们现实有乱码
<Lavande> 什么网络
<leaveboy> ts> 好▒P▒▒L▒OH▒YM▒K▒N▒▒F...
<leaveboy> 15:49 < leaveboy> 你好
<maplebeats> 这乱码
<leaveboy> ts> 好▒P▒▒L▒OH▒YM▒K▒N▒▒F...
<leaveboy> 15:49 < leaveboy> 你好
<leaveboy> 15:49 < nata> ofan: 你家▒Z▒QM▒ZD▒Q▒L▒S▒▒GL▒O▒▒C▒▒Y▒H▒Xts> 好▒P▒▒L▒OH▒YM▒K▒N▒▒F...
<leaveboy> 15:49 < leaveboy> 你好
<ofan> nata: 5M的
<cfy> happyaron: 对了为啥你说rootfs用ext3好呢？
<maplebeats> ......
<leaveboy> ts> 好▒P▒▒L▒OH▒YM▒K▒N▒▒F...
<leaveboy> 15:49 < leaveboy> 你好
<ofan> nata: 4M的
<iGnome> 这傻bot
<cfy> ofan: 组织上有优惠么。。。。。
<maplebeats> 被踢了...
<ofan> cfy: 还行...
<cfy> ofan: ....
<cfy> iGnome: 你的bot?
<iGnome> 和自己问好的，该提
<cfy> 不ban不错了。。。
<iGnome> 你自己想
<cfy> iGnome: ee ban了它
<iGnome> 我在等升级
<iGnome> 把gnome-shell升级得没了。
<cfy> ...
<nata> ofan: 的确...教几招来
<iGnome> 把aptitude都灭了。目前过程
<leaveboy_> it suffer
<iGnome> 该死的py，占用cpu100%
<roylez> iGnome: .....
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 你们也发现了？
<roylez> iGnome: 三句不离抵制py
<maplebeats> ...
<iGnome> 这的确是啊。htop里面
<nata> 呵呵
<cfy> iGnome: 哪个是py了？aptitude?
<iGnome> 升级的那包是
<ofan> nata: 教什么
<cfy> iGnome: ee用perl重写啊。。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 先把portage重写了。。。
<iGnome> 那官方的。不在源
<roylez> python2 -> 3 ，gentoo应该压力挺大吧
<iGnome> 急功近利的，都用py
<iGnome> nnnd
<nata> amule那烂炉怎么跑这么快？有lori载是吗？
<ofan> nata: high id,资源好
<cfy> 2010 LinuxQuestions 开源软件获奖名单
<cfy> Programming Language of the Year（编程语言） - Python (26.56%)
<tenzu> iGnome: python初学者表示毫无鸭梨
<maplebeats> python
<iGnome> 学习了，也是2等的
<iGnome> 去学c吧
<cfy> haskell
<iGnome> 。。
<nata> ofan: 看来还是没符..
<cfy> perl
<tenzu> 不学C，学不会
<cfy> tenzu: perl简单
<iGnome> ok
<cfy> perl前面简单。后面难
<cfy> iGnome: 同意不？
<iGnome> 对于你，可能是
<tenzu> perl太神了。。。完全不懂
<iGnome> 对于用c的。转perl，非常简单啊
<cfy> happyaron: 在不？
 * cfy pasted "oss" at http://paste2.org/get/1249352
<iGnome> 简单到不想用c了
<cfy> happyaron: 看这个。按照你的blog.出错了。。。
<palomino|working> really?? , iGnome
<iGnome> 破马，你不是java的嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 不过perl有些地方太慢了。。。。
<iGnome> 稳定第一。速度反正比py快
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 数学太慢了。
<iGnome> 没搞过这。
<iGnome> 数学分析？
<cfy> 慢到吐血啊。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 用alsa吧
<cfy> 所有数学部分
<cfy> happyaron: 忘记看提示了。提示了些东西。我做了。还在继续中。
<iGnome> 那别人音频分析，咋还用perl的，还带3D图形
<cfy> happyaron: 好了
<cfy> iGnome: 估计是用了库。数学部分在perl的肯定一点点
<maplebeats> 有象棋低手来HOXChess和我下棋吗？
<lainme> 数学，python有专门的库的
<iGnome> 数学的，不明白了
<cfy> 直接比perl也慢。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 反正一个字慢，两个字很慢。。。三个字。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你按上面說的做也不成嗎？
<cfy> iGnome: 上haskell
<palomino|working> 我本行是c+汇编.. , iGnome
<cfy> hymnusalae: 成了。
<iGnome> ccsm开一次，都要等。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。恭喜。
<iGnome> palomino|working: 哦。多年没作而已？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 只是装了包，我去配置下看看。对亏了 happyaron 的教程
<hymnusalae> cfy, s/对/多
<iGnome> 汇编最快
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯:)
<skychu> 请问有了ssh 帐号 ，firefox下了 autoproxy，接下来应该怎样做才能翻墙呀？
<cfy> iGnome: 写得烂也慢。。。
<palomino|working> 几年没碰了 , iGnome
<cfy> iGnome: 开发速度也算速度。。。
<iGnome> 开发速度，pl不快？
<cfy> 可是数学方面太慢。。。
<cfy> 人家估计用C写都写好了。。。
<iGnome> asm，，我5年没动了
<cfy> 写程序速度+运行速度=从速度
<cfy> 两个都要快。
<cfy> 写程序速度+运行速度=总速度
<iGnome> 反正我重来没觉得pl慢
<cfy> 那是你不写数学相关啊。。。。
<iGnome> shutter也是pl的
<cfy> 写了就知道了。。。
<iIlL10oO> 高手写什么都快
<iGnome> 不记得其他的gui
<skychu> 请问有了ssh 帐号 ，firefox下了 autoproxy，接下来应该怎样做才能翻墙呀？
<skychu> 求帮助。。
<macfeng> skychu:用ssh -D bind一个端口登陆
<iGnome> 那些数学，本来应该是用库。
<iIlL10oO> 什么都用库,哪会不快
<macfeng> skychu：autoproxy里面自己配置一想proxy用s
<cfy> iGnome: 但是perl的一些操作上就慢了。。。
<iGnome> 啥操作啊
<lainme> opera的书签工具栏，能否像别的一样，点一个就能通过移动鼠标打开其他的
<macfeng> skychu: autoproxy 里面配置用到的
<cfy> iGnome: 比如$i++;
<xiooli> iGnome, 打倒perl党，python党万岁
<cfy> iGnome: 本生的数据结构负担就很大
<iGnome> 。这也看得出
<cfy> iGnome: 本身的数据结构负担就很大
<iGnome> xiooli: 一边去。写一个东西出来先，我试试
<cfy> happyaron: 可以不重启不。。。
<iGnome> 你不是bash的嘛。还投降了
<xiooli> iGnome, 写了N多东西了，不过基本上都是专业相关的。
<xiooli> iGnome, 我也写bash阿，不过现在写得少了
<iGnome> 论坛我发过2次例子啊，没见比我写的更短的啊。
<maplebeats> 话说，现在ＳＳＨ号哪里有便宜的卖啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 怕了米咯
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<cfy> happyaron: iGnome: 说说怎么看用上了oss?
<happyaron> cfy: 没找到不重启正确加载驱动的办法
<cfy> happyaron: iGnome: 有啥感觉么？
<iGnome> oss<tab>
<xiooli> iGnome, 光短有啥可表扬的，只要不是长得离谱就可以接受，主要是要看起来不像外星话
<cfy> happyaron: 我感觉我已经用上了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不过我没重启。。。
<iGnome> xiooli: 那只是你不懂这语法啊。
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> happyaron: 反正现在mocp不能正常调整音量。。。这样算用上了么？
<tusooa> ls
<iGnome> cfy: 应该在recovery模式安装。
<iGnome> 算
<iGnome> mocp一死，就是了
<happyaron> cfy: mocp找ee
<cfy> happyaron: lsmod | grep -i alsa没结果
<cfy> happyaron: lsmod | grep -i oss有输出
<cfy> iGnome: 没死。。。
<cfy> iGnome: ee怎么调整音量？
<iGnome> aplay -l 有空，就是oss了
<happyaron> cfy: grep snd
<happyaron> cfy: lsmod|grep -i snd
<iGnome> 别lsmod。麻烦
<cfy> vmix0.pcm4 [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 25.0:25.0 dB) ("mocp")
<ofan> ossxmix
<cfy> happyaron: 没有。。。
<ofan> 这个不错
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<cfy> happyaron: 这说明啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道
<ofan> 可惜oss不能自动关闭外放
<iGnome> 删除了。不折腾。没啥用
<cfy> happyaron: ossmix怎么用的？就输出点东西就退出了。ossxmix倒是可以用
<cfy> iGnome: ee折腾haskell去。
<iGnome> 不。
<iGnome> 我在dist-upgrade范围内跑
<cfy> happyaron: 下次我用haskell把你那个重写下。。。。不知道会不会快。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 找找ee用汇编写。。。
<cfy> happyaron: XD
<happyaron> cfy: XD
<happyaron> cfy: ossmix我也没研究过
<cfy> ossmix vmix0.pcm4 20
<xiooli> iGnome, 你又在出什么挑战阿
<cfy> 得这样调整么。。。
<iGnome> 我在论坛发了啊。ossmix的fvwm热键指令
<iGnome> xiooli: 没
<cfy> happyaron: 我应该用上了。。。。ossmix都可以调整音量。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 哎，我无线还没配置，你怎么配置的？我用wpa_supplicant
<cfy> happyaron: 都好了。只要开机启动下就行
<happyaron> cfy: 我没有无线。
<iGnome> 启动吧
<xiooli> UPX在win下都能压缩dll，为啥阿linux下不能压缩so呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<iGnome> xiooli: 说明dll格式问题。
<cfy> gzexe可以伪压缩binary
<iGnome> gzexe....这也拿出来
<cfy> ...
<xiooli> iGnome, 郁闷
<iGnome> 呵呵
<iGnome> 我要perlcc
<cfy> 为啥xz压缩率没有bzip2高？
<ofan> ntfs分区bug了...  删了一些文件，df显示剩余空间不变
<cfy> iGnome: 折腾吧。。。。直接上haskell
<cfy> ofan: 这说明高级。。。和btrfs一样。。。
<xiooli> cfy, 那个不行的，它是要可执行文件先把自己解压出来，然後再运行那个出来的文件
<ofan> cfy: ...
<iGnome> 数学方面的。重来不理
<cfy> xiooli: 所以是伪。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 啥数学哦。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 学术方面来的。。。不过已经可以实用了。。。
<iGnome> 数学函数啊。
<iGnome> 算法啊。
<iGnome> 这些
<iGnome> 用不上
<cfy> iGnome: 下次让 maskray跟你说说为啥perl慢。。。
<iGnome> 那说了也没用啊。我体会不到
<cfy> iGnome: 他体会深
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 他用途错误了嘛
<tusooa> cfy: 为什么perl慢？吾觉得很快啊。
<iGnome> 语言都是适合干什么，要选择打倒
<iGnome> 的
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 某些方面
<iGnome> 这很简单的道理
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 打倒。
<iGnome> 那安装软件跳出来，结果的变打倒了。 lol
<cfy> 为嘛它不能跳到‘数学模式’然后变快呢。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 嗯，比如死循环。进去，就出不来了。即时按^c
<xiooli> python好，第三方库一大堆
<cfy> 厄。。。。得找个人打入perl6内部。。。
<iGnome> pl是语法分析，表格处理等
<tusooa> s/时/使/
<cfy> 否则perl6数学也慢死。。。。
<cfy> 找 maskray...
<iGnome> 你看语法分析多简单
<tusooa> 数学?bc去。
<iGnome> 用途哦。
<cfy> bc....
<iGnome> 9494 bc
<iGnome> 多好
<cfy> 你好意思说bc...连gmp都没用的。一个大数，直接慢死。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: ee.....
<xiooli> bc == 白菜？
<iGnome> 限制库啊
<cfy> iGnome: 那我上py....
<happyaron> dc?
<cfy> py都快。
<iGnome> xiooli: nnnd 你还敢号称bash
<cfy> dc....
<happyaron> DC9 空中吉普车
<iGnome> .
<iGnome> 扯哪里去了
<cfy> haskell好像是整数是gmp
<tusooa> xiooli: 额。吾是用bash的。
<cfy> tusooa: bash连小数都没有吧，现在有了么？
<iGnome> 16分钟
<cfy> iGnome: 下班？
<iGnome> 小鲇鱼
<xiooli> iGnome, 赫赫: >which com com () {
<xiooli>         echo $@ | bc -l
<xiooli> }
<iGnome> 安装完成
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: - -!
<iGnome> 别带-l
<roylez> cfy: ruby的narray已经比python的numpy快了
<iGnome> 小鲇鱼
<tusooa> cfy: 没讲bash用来计算的。bash编程还是很好的。
<iGnome> zhan: 快出来
<xiooli> tusooa, bash 虽好，当时限制也挺多的
<xiooli> s|当时|但是|
<cfy> roylez: 还是haskell好了。。。。
<tusooa> xiooli: 写大的脚本，可以无限扩展的。
<roylez> cfy: 你最终还是选择了自戕
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。我还是写perl顺手。。。
<cfy> roylez: ...
<tusooa> 又不是要纯bash
<iGnome> 。 roylez 你招惹了 cfy
<iGnome> lol
<jyf1987> roylez: 打倒 gem 党
<zhan> iGnome: 你还活着啊，阿姨
<iGnome> nnnnnd
<jyf1987> cfy: perl的一边去
<iGnome> 别乱说话
<cfy> xiooli: -l这个math库是啥库？
<roylez> iGnome: http://jandan.net/2011/02/16/drug-smuggling-submarine.html
<iGnome> jyf1987: 处男一边去
<cfy> jyf1987: ee要打倒你了。。。
<xiooli> tusooa, 你用过gtk-server来用bash写GUI没
<jyf1987> iGnome: 你怎么知道的 难道你上过？
<tusooa> ruby 看起来很晦涩
<iGnome> 是啊。
<jyf1987> cfy: 你们两个我一起打倒 再踏上一脚
<cfy> (ossxmix:363): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /scratch/build-area/glib2.0-2.24.2/gobject/gsignal.c:3079: signal name `depressed' is invalid for instance `0x1daf000'
<tusooa> xiooli: bash不用搞gui的。
<zhan> iGnome: 阿姨新年好阿
<cfy> 这啥。。。。代码没写好？
<xiooli> cfy, 标准math库，谁知道是哪个
<iGnome> 好老式的啊。 roylez
<cfy> xiooli: ...我知道不是gmp....
<iGnome> zhan: 好啊。那大胡子咋没来了。
<cfy> http://blog.renren.com/share/257829753/5113597405
<roylez> iGnome: 毒贩自己研发的好不好
<zhan> 大胡子？
<iGnome> roylez: 额。没细看。
<iGnome> zhan: 大胡子鬼
<iGnome> drazxxt
<iGnome> 安装xserver了
<cfy> Backup Application of the Year（备份工具） - rsync (47.42%)
<cfy> iGnome: 在干啥？装debian?
<iGnome> 那是
<iGnome> 不可能的
<zhan> 没见过了
<cfy> ...
<iGnome> zhan: 前阵子，老在这
<iGnome> 幸好所有的wm，都设置了super+t
<cfy> iGnome: 这个是啥？
<iGnome> xterm
<cfy> 再上lvm....
<cfy> 不用btrfs了。。。
<cfy> 我等ee用了btrfs再用,lol
<cfy> 上次谁说oss很好的。。。
<iGnome> lvm也是折腾
<cfy> 折腾啥。。。。
<iGnome> 说了，卖了itouch，买个2T的硬盘就是
<cfy> iGnome: 不是大小的问题。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 一个分区太大了。。。
<iGnome> 咋不是呢
<iGnome> 那分目录挂就是
<flay> oss还行吧
<cfy> iGnome: 最多能有几个分区？
<cfy> flay: 怎么感觉呢？
<iGnome> 无数
<cfy> iGnome: 无数？分区标放哪里？
<flay> 感觉比较好 特别是osstest
<iGnome> 没磁盘空间了，还可以临时-loop挂
<cfy> iGnome: extend那里有限的呀
<xiooli> 用pyside替代pyq4t真不错，从此发布闭源软件没有许可障碍鸟
<iGnome> 我才还准备挂/var/cache的
<cfy> iGnome: 这是啥？
<iGnome> 安装下载的地方啊
<cfy> iGnome: ee你确定么？无数
<iGnome> 空间紧张
<iGnome> 就这一说
<cfy> .
<iGnome> 扩展分区
<happyaron> cfy: sudo aptitude clean
<iGnome> 再分就是嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 扩展分区只有一个吧
<iGnome> 下面啊
<cfy> iGnome: 在扩展分区上的分区表的大小也是有限的吧
<cfy> 不明白
<iGnome> 有是有，不知道多少
<cfy> happyaron: 我想找个地方挂tmpfs....体现下我的4G内存。。。。
<iGnome> 哪里要那么多哦
<cfy> 内存白买了。。。
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 那是dev/
<happyaron> cfy: 那你就把/tmp挂载到tmpfs
<cfy> iGnome: 买个2T的。20G一个分区
<cfy> 100个么
<cfy> happyaron: 你说我ln -s /dev/shm /tmp咋样？
<iGnome> dev/shm
<cfy> happyaron: link过去怎么杨？
<iGnome> 废话，都这样作的
<RavenChan> cfy, .....
<cfy> happyaron: link过去怎么样？
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<happyaron> cfy: 你做/etc/fstab上写
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> RavenChan: twitter那个了。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 你还是另外挂一个比较安全...
<iGnome> 咋那写fstab了
<RavenChan> cfy, ...
<cfy> RavenChan: happyaron: mount bind?
<iGnome> 要重启了
<happyaron> cfy: 等下我给你写
<cfy> mount -a /tmp不就好了？
<RavenChan> cfy, mount tmpfs tmpfs /tmp
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> happyaron: 我会的。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我只是问下那种好。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我只是问下哪种好
<iGnome> 清理磁盘了
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<happyaron> cfy: mount好
<cfy> #/home/kingston/portage/ /var/tmp/portage none           bind
<happyaron> cfy: 限定一下最大尺寸
<cfy> happyaron: 2G吧
<happyaron> en
<iGnome> 4G，限制啥
<cfy> happyaron: 本来就是一半啊
<cfy>  2500348k free
<cfy> 厄。内存用不光了。。。
<iGnome> 喜欢多此一举
<cfy> happyaron: 也没用啊，tmp也就40k的样子。现在。。。
<cfy> iGnome: ee.......
<happyaron> cfy: tmpfs1           /tmp           tmpfs   nosuid,nodev,size=3647483648
<roylez> cfy: ....才2.5G
<roylez> cfy: 我挂了777M给tmp
<roylez> cfy: 数吉利
<happyaron> cfy: 你可以把浏览器缓存设置到里面
<cfy> opera么？
<cfy> 我看看
<roylez> cfy: 读写权限设置成1777
<cfy> roylez: 这个啥效果。
<cfy> 我
<cfy> 哦知道了。。。
<xiooli> 怎么让ls -l 显示的权限用数字表示阿？
<cfy> 只能删除自己建立的吧
<iGnome> 警告，在文件“/var/lib/dpkg/status”第“41023”行附近，软件包“rhythmbox-music”:
<iGnome>  找不到 maintainer
<cfy> ...
<iGnome> 正在处理用于 python-support 的触发器...
<iGnome> 真慢
<cfy> roylez: 那我用888M...
<cfy> roylez: 那我用1800M...
<lemon> 本本耳机插口不能发出声音了
<lemon> 耳机没有坏
<lemon> 插上耳机  只是ci ci  的声音
<roylez> cfy: 赌场的“财”字，是横着写的，明白不？
<iGnome> policykit废弃了？
<cfy> roylez: 不明白。。。
<roylez> cfy: 横财
<cfy> roylez: 这和1800有什么关系？
<roylez> cfy: 777就是横财
<lemon> 本本耳机插口不能发出声音了
<iGnome> 重启了
<cfy> roylez: 777为啥是横财
<cfy> iGnome: 重启就开不了了。。。。
<cfy> ipad?
<iGnome1> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<cfy> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Wed Jan 12 03:40:32 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<iGnome1>    JS ERROR: !!!   Exception was: TypeError: this._gdm.list_users is not a function
<iGnome1>     JS ERROR: !!!     lineNumber = '70'
<iGnome1>     JS ERROR: !!!     fileName = '/usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/statusMenu.js'
<tenzu> 神在享受进进出出的感觉
<roylez> cfy: 老虎机知道不，3个7老虎机就喷了
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。。懂了。。。
<cfy> js?
<tenzu> cfy: 你跟不上主席的思维
<iGnome1> 散会
<roylez> tenzu: 跟不上的都应该托去砍了....
<roylez> iGnome1: 死e又下班了
<tenzu> roylez: 那我得被砍很多次
 * cfy 没玩过老虎机。。。。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 沒有人說你不該被砍呀……
<cfy> happyaron: oos4-base这个怎么解决？
<cfy> happyaron: 它要我安装它
<happyaron> cfy: 咋了？
<xiooli> 谁知道哪里能找到nihui？
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 要是早些时候，op泛滥，我套上mj就把你ban了，哼哼
<cfy> happyaron: 要我安装
<happyaron> cfy: 谁让你安装？
<flay> base应该要装吧    arch下面就装一个包就够了
<cfy> happyaron: 我要装btrfs-tools,里面说到了oss4-base
<cfy> happyaron: 说是oss4-gtk依赖
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 切，就會玩這套……
<cfy> happyaron: 要装么？
<tenzu> 按猪手机，RMB3000以内求个推荐
<hymnusalae> cfy, btrfs-tools 裏怎麽扯上 oss4 的？
<happyaron> cfy: 装吧
<cfy> hymnusalae: 估计是检查依赖的时候发现的吧
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不會和你現在的 oss4 起沖突吧？
<maplebeats> 突然一下子，就安静了
<tenzu> 饭团神马的
 * cfy pasted "oss" at http://paste2.org/get/1249407
<cfy> happyaron:
<cfy> happyaron: 装不上
<maplebeats> ＠。＠
<hymnusalae> cfy, 就說。aptitude 有沒有無視哪個包的參數？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 参数？什么参数？
<maplebeats> 有什么动漫看啊，好无聊啊
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你不要問我呀？我在問你呢……aptitude 有沒有什麽參數可以無視一些包的。就像 Gentoo emerge 中的 --no 啥子的還是什麽的之類的
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我也想知道。。。。。。。
<hymnusalae> maplebeats, 去看死神結局和好像告訴你吧。前者爽快，後者糾結。
<hymnusalae> cfy, man aptitude！
<cfy> hymnusalae: gentoo可以写个配置说提供了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 正在看。。。
<maplebeats> 好想告诉你我已经看了
<maplebeats> ２部第６集我刚刚用amule  下了...
<hymnusalae> maplebeats, 等周5致鬱魔法少女吧，那就。
<maplebeats> 魔法前面那个它是什么，不认为
<maplebeats> 认识
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 话说腹黑妹妹06刷新了下限？
<hymnusalae> maplebeats, 致郁……
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 不看那個糟糕物。和Rio一樣被舍棄了。
<maplebeats> 腹黑....
<cfy> happyaron: 你那没有这个依赖么？
<happyaron> cfy: 我不是那么装的
<happyaron> cfy: 我验证那个的时候是没问题的
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<cfy> happyaron: 我现在装了oss4-gtk就有那个问题
 * cfy afk
<liukai> 有人用电子盘搞过操作系统么？
<OT_iux> 电子盘是什么……
<Guest47077> I'm back
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<maplebeats> 穿上，变了
<leaveboy> ??
<leaveboy> 什么变了
<maplebeats> 主题
<maplebeats> 再reboot下
<leaveboy> 变成蓝色的了？
<leaveboy> 进进出出的
<maplebeats>  再擦，成乱码了
<leaveboy> 什么成乱码了
<leaveboy> maplebeats: ？
<maplebeats> 退了，暂进不进了
<leaveboy> 我这对了
<leaveboy> 在进入之前敲 、set
<maplebeats>  这
<maplebeats>  /quit
<leaveboy> maplebeats: 你又来了
<maplebeats>  NND,退出命令是什么
<leaveboy> \bye
<maplebeats> \bye
<maplebeats> 没用
<leaveboy> ,,,,...
<leaveboy> 我那么写实因为我会推出
<leaveboy> 你那反斜杠强撑正斜杠
<hymnusalae> maplebeats, /part
<hymnusalae> maplebeats, /bye
<maplebeats> 不退出来了
<maplebeats> 不想退了，就这样子了。虽然有点难看
<xue_2> 大 家 好 啊
<maplebeats> 好
<xue_2> 10.10很 不 稳定 啊
<maplebeats> 不会吧
<maplebeats> 我记得稳定
<maplebeats> 在我影像中
<xue_2> 你 用 的 那个 版本 ?
<maplebeats> 14
<maplebeats> fedora
<xue_2> 我说 的 u不嗯土
<xue_2> ub
<maplebeats> 10.10用过，挺稳定的
<xue_2> ubuntu
<xue_2> 也许 不同的电脑 用着不同
<leaveboy> 10.10还是不错的
<maplebeats> 当年乱配的电脑，没想到对linux支持这么完美....哈哈哈哈
<leaveboy> 还是喜欢ubuntu
<leaveboy> 更新的源比较快
<maplebeats> ＠。＠
 * RavenChan 下限，你怎么了下限...
<lm> ...
<lm> what's up
<RavenChan> 没事。。。刚看了某刷爆了下限的东西。。。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 腹黑嗎？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 是啊.....
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 同學，不要殘害自己了。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我知道错了...
<maplebeats> rh没有build-essential，可以用yum groupinstall "Development Tools"代替？
<maplebeats> 唉，看来只有自己测试了
<RavenChan> cfy, https twitter被封了?
<cfy> RavenChan: ip封了好像
<cfy> RavenChan: 换ip就好了.
<lm> 现在好纠结
<lm> 什么都给封了
<RavenChan> cfy, 还要换= =?换成什么？
 * cfy pasted "oss" at http://paste2.org/get/1249439
<cfy> RavenChan: 上面。不过图片啥的显示有问题。我自己在vps上ping出来的。
<RavenChan> cfy, 真杯具..
<cfy> RavenChan: 我重启opera看看，也可能是缓存的缘故
<cfy> 问个apt的问题。如果a依赖b,我可以让apt觉得我装了b么？比如我自己提供了b的内容。
<RavenChan> cfy, 我只知道pacman...
<maplebeats> 骗apt?
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。。。我也只会portage的一套
<cfy> maplebeats: 也不算骗吧，只是b想自己弄。
<RavenChan> cfy, apt的打包麻烦的很。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 虽然可以不顾依赖装上a，但是每次都会检查出缺少b阿。。。
<lm> pcman 是不是lua高的
<cfy> RavenChan: 唉
 * RavenChan 所以说apt就是个渣
<cfy> roylez: 主席在不？
<lm> 缺少的原因可能是你曾经没有正确卸载
<cfy> 不是。。。
<cfy> 我现在不是遇到问题了。。。
<lm> 、c
<cfy> 我是想自己提供b的功能。
<cfy> 而且不能把b打包成deb.
<cfy> 难道不能说我提供了么？好像portage那样？
<cfy> gentoo可以说这个包已经provide了。
<lm> cfy: 这个还从来没试过
<RavenChan> cfy, portage还有这么方便的功能？怎么弄？
<cfy> RavenChan: 写在一个文件里，/etc/portage/package.provide啥的吧。然后就认为这个包已经装好了。
<cfy> leaveboy: 难道自己打包一个空的deb,然后解决了这些依赖装上去？
<cfy> 有没有配置文件阿。。。。
 * cfy 我还是看看文档去。。。先把系统备份了。
<tusooa> cfy: 试试吧。
<leaveboy> try it
<cfy> 这样是不是太傻了。。。。
<leaveboy> cfy:看文档先
<leaveboy> irc里面快捷键清屏是什么
<cfy> leaveboy: /clear
<cfy> 如果有人知道的话。。。
<leaveboy> cfy: 这个是命令 /c 是最快的
<leaveboy> 键盘清屏
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> 从来不用。。。
<leaveboy> linux下面基本都是C-l
<leaveboy> 但irc好像不支持
<cfy> ..
<cfy> 你不用看什么客户端么。。。
<leaveboy> Xchar好像可以
<leaveboy> 但是irssi不行
<leaveboy> 童鞋们：下班回家了
<leaveboy> 88
<leaveboy> quit
<Lavande> 有没有神马轻量级的支持代码折叠的图形界面的编辑器？
<yilian> bluefish
<Lavande> yilian: 多谢，我试试。。
<ofan> lisp的BNF语法表示够简单的... http://cuiwww.unige.ch/db-research/Enseignement/analyseinfo/LISP/BNFlisp.html
<cfy> happyaron: 在么？
<cfy> happyaron: 如果a依赖b,我可以让apt以为我已经装了b么？
<cfy> happyaron: 虽然没装。
<happyaron> cfy: 你装a的时候apt会自动装b
 * happyaron 装b。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不是。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 我去吃饭，回头聊
<cfy> happyaron: b这个我要自己弄。所以不想apt插手
<cfy> happyaron: 也不想强制把a装上去
<happyaron> cfy: 吃饭先。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯:)
<cfy> time mkfs.ext4 -L data-buffalo -E lazy_itable_init /dev/buffalo/data
<cfy> 最快格式化ext系的方法。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, /dev/buffalo是什么？
<cfy> RavenChan: lvm的东西。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我创建了个volume group
<RavenChan> cfy, 哦...
<cfy> 厄。。。。。没开auto group....
<RavenChan> cfy, 话说你用lvm的目的是什么？
<cfy> RavenChan: 我的分区都只有20G,所以用vlm合并下弄个60G的。
<cfy> lvm
<LKoi> 最近刚好比较闲，有什么好的方面值得研究不，大家推荐一下啊
<cfy> LKoi: perl6
<LKoi> cfy
<LKoi> cfy: PYTHON忠实用户表示毫无压力……
<RavenChan> cfy, 。。。。那你直接合并分区不行么？不连续吗？
<cfy_ipod> 卡.....
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 你把要用的包做成deb格式的就好了。
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 直接按装a?
<cfy_ipod> dpkg装么
<ralfsun_> 我是新手额
<ralfsun_> 这东西不会用阿
<lemon> firefox
<lemon> firefox老崩溃怎么办
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 把你要的做成deb，然后dpkg
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 有没有让apt以为我装了b?
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 我只要apt不装b
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 没研究过这种情况
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 象gentoo,我只要把b写入一个文件即可
<cfy> happyaron: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/oss4-gtk_4.2-build2003-1_amd64.deb 安装失败啊。还是有检查依赖
<cfy> happyaron: 你是说force?
<happyaron> cfy: 不知所云
<cfy> happyaron: 比如我要装包foo,但是它依赖bar,但是其实我已经提供了bar包里的内容。只是不是以deb的形式
<cfy> happyaron: 所以我想让apt以为bar包已经装了。然后，我再装foo包
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎不可以
<cfy> happyaron: 那有没有可以改变依赖呢？比如让foo不依赖bar
<cfy> happyaron: 那我怎么自己管理bar部分呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 生成deb包装上去？
<pangyu> KDE太搞了。开机500M内存，用了不一会儿1G内存没了
<happyaron> cfy: y
<Kandu> cfy: 似乎 arch 這方面還行， 有 -d 選項。不過你都自己打 deb 包了，改下包的依賴也是很容易的吧
<cfy> Kandu: 我没打包啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 那能改变依赖么？
<cfy> 其实oss-linux-4.2-2004_amd64.deb的内容和oss4-base的一样吧
<happyaron> cfy: 你自己打包可以改依赖
<cfy> 但是oss4-gtk依赖oss4-base...
<happyaron> cfy: oss-linux = oss4*
<happyaron> cfy: 你不需要再装oss4-gtk
<happyaron> cfy: 内容是一样的
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？那我搞错了。。。。再重装一下
<Kandu> cfy: 折騰完 gentoo 來折騰 debian 啦。我覺得沒大半年的，你消停不下來  :P
<cfy> Kandu: 不折腾。。。。
<Eidolon> 这两天整DRBL，有个问题 一直无解，来这里碰碰运气，呵呵
<Eidolon> DRBL备份一个机器的整盘，然后恢复到另外一台机器的硬盘
<Eidolon> 两个机器配置完全一样的
<Eidolon> 但是，恢复过去的机器不能启动
<cfy> Kandu: happyaron: 发现还是portage灵活啊。。。不过编译吃不消。。。
<Eidolon> 报的错误是：找不到/dev/root
<lifeng> cfy: aron会说“未必”
<Eidolon> 但是，同样的镜在原机还原，就可以正常启动
<Eidolon> 有人搞过吗？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我最討厭編譯了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不是吧
<cfy> Kandu: 知道怎么打印出一个包的依赖么？
<lifeng> Eidolon: 看样子是分区的设备号不一致
<cfy> Eidolon: 一个是sda另一个成sdb了么？
<Kandu> cfy: aptitude show
<cfy> Eidolon: 你如何备份的？
<cfy> Kandu: oh
<Eidolon> cfy, lifeng 两台机器配置是一样的，都是sda
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯。不過常用的兩三個工具還都是編譯的。過幾個星期就編譯一次
<cfy> Kandu: 干吗要重新编译？
<Eidolon> cfy, lifeng 最初的时候，我以为是LVM的原因，后来，将/与swap由LVM中移出，还是老问题。
<cfy> Kandu: 既然要经常编译，那么开了ccache，应该快很多吧
<cfy> Eidolon: 不清楚你给的信息太少了。
<cfy> Eidolon: 建议写成文章，然后贴出来。。。
<Eidolon> cfy, lifeng 网上查了个遍，大家都说在编译内核时的情况，而我的情况出现在还原时
<Kandu> cfy: 啥是  ccache?
<cfy> happyaron: 我现在想装testing的内核。
<happyaron> cfy: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Build_Architecture.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Build Architecture Optimised Packages
<cfy> Kandu: 缓存已经编译过的内容的东西
<cfy> happyaron: 是不是要弄linux-image和linux-headers?
<happyaron> cfy: y
<Kandu> cfy: 沒用過
<cfy> http://mirrors.163.com/debian/pool/main/l/linux-2.6/linux-headers-2.6.37-trunk-common_2.6.37-1~experimental.1_amd64.deb
<happyaron> cfy: 你这折腾鬼，还是lfs适合你
<cfy> http://mirrors.163.com/debian/pool/main/l/linux-2.6/linux-image-2.6.37-trunk-amd64_2.6.37-1~experimental.1_amd64.deb
<cfy> happyaron: 没有。。。只是我想开启auto group.37总归开启了吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 又不想重新编译内核。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，37应该是开了。
<Kandu> cfy: 那要重新編譯的，都是最常用的工具，要求高點兒，我一般用它們的 bugfix 的分支，他們更新，我就編譯唄
<cfy> happyaron: 太恐怖了。。刚才rsync一下数据。。。卡得，erc马上下线。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 你看看apt-build吧，会对你有用的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，好
<freeflying> cfy: 你不是用arch了吗
<cfy> freeflying: 我用debian啊
<happyaron> 他是折腾鬼，一个月换两三次系统了
<cfy> happyaron: 又乱说了。。。。
<tyty> test
<cfy> ubuntu->slackware->gentoo
<^k^> tyty, ....  ㍪ 
<cfy> gentoo只因为32和64换过。
<tyty> hoho..
<cfy> debian的/etc/fstab里面rootfs不写也行啊。。。好神奇。。。
<cfy> 虽然到处报找不到rootfs..
<lifeng> cfy: 不看LFS文档，徒手安装，出了错自己负责，这样可能比较适合你
<cfy> lifeng: ?
<cfy> lifeng: .
<happyaron> lifeng: +1
<happyaron> lifeng: 给他个livecd吧，然后啥文档也不许看，一直折腾
<cfy> happyaron: 37没开。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 那自己编译吧，反正我早就开了。
<cfy> 嗯。你咋编译的？make --menuconfig么？
<cfy> 我以前一直是genkernel..
<cfy> happyaron: 刚好rc5出来了。
<freeflying> cfy:  你打算从事OS开发？
<lifeng> cfy: debian可能把rootfs写进init script里面了
<happyaron> cfy: http://wiki.debian.org/Kernel
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kernel - Debian Wiki
<cfy> freeflying: 哪有。。。我只是还没装好debian....
<happyaron> cfy: RTFM, 一堆文档可以看
<cfy> freeflying: 没他们说那么夸张。。
<cfy> lifeng: 嗯。也许吧。
<freeflying> cfy: 你编译内核的目的是啥
<freeflying> cfy: 别说你是打算学习内核开发
<cfy> freeflying: 开auto group.以免复制文件卡死。。。
<freeflying> cfy: 你要复制多少文件啊
<cfy> freeflying: 40G
<cfy> freeflying: 反正卡死了。。。erc都下线了。。。
<cfy> freeflying: 编译个内核不麻烦吧。。。我把config复制下，然后menuconfig了以后开启auto group不久好了？
<cfy> freeflying: 编译个内核不麻烦吧。。。我把config复制下，然后menuconfig了以后开启auto group不就好了？
<freeflying> cfy: 估计是你硬盘寿命快到了
<cfy> freeflying: 是么。。。那我要悲剧了。。。
<debianer> 中国移动提供了ae了
<hymnusalae> debianer, ae是什麽？
<debianer> 提供api接口了
<hymnusalae> ……
<debianer> http://kaifa.shequ.10086.cn/mediawiki/index.php/%E6%96%87%E6%A1%A3%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5
<debianer> 中国移动开放开发平台
<RavenChan> 谁知道这个渣字体是怎么回事....  http://imagebin.org/138227
<debianer> 可以用php代码，也可以用java编程
<cfy> RavenChan: 你用的啥字体？
<debianer> http://kaifa.shequ.10086.cn/mediawiki/index.php/API#API_.E5.87.BD.E6.95.B0
<RavenChan> cfy, 不知道，我拿我选的字体都试过了不会出现这种情况的
<RavenChan> cfy, 所以我就不知道了
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。。。
<iGirl> NNNNND,看个视频竟然重起,opera,死ee来解释
<cfy> iGirl: ee不在
<cfy> iGirl: opera重启了，还是系统重启了？
<iGirl> cfy: 嗯,你这个秘书不错
<cfy> iGirl: ...
<iGirl> cfy: opera
<cfy> iGirl: 换ff....
<iGirl> cfy: 呵呵,ff的chatzilla还不好用的
<cfy> iGirl: 报bug,然后降低版本。或者试试beta版本
<iGirl> cfy: 呵呵,谢谢~~~
<cfy> iGirl: 不过报了bug别报希望。。。
<cfy> iGirl: 我上次去论坛报bug...没人理。。。
<iGirl> cfy: 额,这个没有那么快吧,我去operachina倒是cs大大都来回帖的
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你這個字體應該是空格和其它字母不等寬吧？
<iGirl> cfy: ee干嘛最近很少见啊
<lei1> 各位打开gae是什么速度
<hymnusalae> iGirl, 這位又NNNND了，讓我怎麽不想著是 ee……
<lei1> 是被封了还是google的服务器不行了
<myke2> RavenChan: 有没有线段树最简单的单点修改段查询的题?
<iGirl> hymnusalae: 额...我是ee的小三...人家给钱我学点样子还可以啦
<tyty> gae正常
<hymnusalae> iGirl, 白天還在這侃大山呢，還不至于很少見。
<iGirl> hymnusalae: 白天没空上来~~~你是什么鸟?处男不?
 * hymnusalae ignoring
<iGirl>  :)
<RavenChan> myke2, 不知道。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 我打算练习下splay的单点修改段查询
<lei1> https://appengine.google.com/dashboard?&app_id=san-shi
<lei1> 各位用ubuntu的能打开这个网站吗
<lei1> 我打不开,用windows则能打开
<lei1> 是这个地址 http://san-shi.appspot.com/
<snowshow> ?
<hymnusalae> lei1, FreeBSD 訪問正常。
<snowshow> ?
<myke2> hymnusalae: 我遇到一个网站windows能打开archlinux不能打开
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那是？
<myke2> hymnusalae: judge.noi.cn你看下
<snowshow> ?
<hymnusalae> myke2, 上不了。
<myke2> hymnusalae: windows能上，所以奇怪了
<hymnusalae> myke2, 先說下我這開 vpn 了。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 没什么关系的，这很奇怪
<myke2> hymnusalae: 同样都是用Firefox 3.6.13
<myke2> hymnusalae: 还有一个信息
<myke2> hymnusalae: 无论windows, linux, ping那个网址都是ping不通的
<RavenChan> 话说/etc/fonts/conf.d里面的执行顺序是怎样的？
<hymnusalae> myke2, ping不通是不是它的設置？
<hymnusalae> myke2, 服務器不讓ping之類的。
<caleb-> 服務器不讓ping很正常啊
<myke2> hymnusalae: 就说不清楚了
 * RavenChan 话说/etc/fonts/conf.d里面的执行顺序是怎样的？
<myke2> RavenChan: 按照标号
<RavenChan> myke2, 那这样应该先选英文字体再选中文字体不是吗？
<myke2> RavenChan: 看资料吧，这东西我也不清楚
<RavenChan> myke2, 所以為什麼我在65-nonlatin里面加一条微米黑，英文字体也变了。。。
<djkk> micro
<djkk> debian gcc 有没有优化的参数?
<djkk>  像gentoo有 make.conf可以设置 cflags?
<djkk> 编译了一下内核，等了一个多小时
<happyaron> roylez_: 我突然发现我在mutt里按r之后不会再要我按回车了。
<roylez_> happyaron: ...
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 那個是因為你是中文的語言設置，字體程序按語言自動選擇中文字體。然後微米黑有英文字體部分，于是就覆蓋了吧？
<roylez_> happyaron: 你google search： notmuch ner
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 如果想改的話，應該用 bind 什麽的，具體我記不得了。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 所以就因为这么一条？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 難道不夠嗎？
<ConcreteVitamin> myke2: and you are an OIer haha...
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 杯具，这条去掉似乎输入法会有问题
<ConcreteVitamin> myke2: sorry, can't type any Chinese here
<maplebeats> ?
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我应该去google搜索什么..
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我記得在 Ubuntu 論壇中有一些設置可以參考。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 其中關鍵字找 bind 吧，如果用 Google
<hymnusalae> UBuntu 字體 bind
<maplebeats> ibus五笔怎么切成繁体
<caleb-> RavenChan: xim / fcitx 需要 locale
<caleb-> RavenChan: 不用 xim 就不用 LC_CTYPE
<happyaron> roylez_: 暂时没兴趣。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, http://www.ztxz.cn/ziti/8675.html （不知道網站有沒有毒） 不過裏面那個 binding strong 可能就是你要的東西。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu字体组合教程-字体下载网
<RavenChan> caleb-, 我的ibus是用 xim...
<roylez_> happyaron: 我也差不多，不过看样子离mutt似乎都不远了
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你有 Qt3 程序？
<caleb-> RavenChan: ibus 可以用 immodule 的
<caleb-> ibus 的 immodule 很稳定，和 scim 不一样
<myke2> maplebeats: 有没有带上点修改的RMQ的poj的题? 我想测试splay
<RavenChan> caleb-, 似乎我不用--xim启动就输入不了。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 有没有带上点修改的RMQ的poj的题? 我想测试splay
<happyaron> roylez_: :)
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 這個含砂射影……
<caleb-> RavenChan: 目前一般只有 gtk2 / gtk3 / qt4 有 immodule
<caleb-> hymnusalae: scim 的 immodule 确实很不稳啊，所以 scim 用户一般都用 xim
<RavenChan> caleb-, 我不是kde用户。。。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 我不知道。我用 Gentoo 的時候都是 scim，KDE Gnome天天換也沒有出過問題……
<caleb-> RavenChan: 我也不是啊
<roylez_> 分号的地方应该是#吧？注释用的，对吗 happyaron
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 所以说是用 xim 啊
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 沒有呀，都是用 immodule 的呀？環境變量都設置好了的……
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 我说的不稳是 scim immodule, 不是 scim xim
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 自己设置的？
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 對。而且Qt3還打了補丁的。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 就是那個什麽 qt-immbc 吧我記得那個 USE。好多年了，現在不清楚了。
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 人品好挡不住啊
<RavenChan> caleb-, 话说emacs也是要用xim的似乎？
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 那是！比 Yuking 還是要強些的……
<caleb-> RavenChan: 是，或是用 emacs plugin
<RavenChan> caleb-, 就是直接用emacs的输入法？
<caleb-> RavenChan: scim 有 emacs plugin, 直接用 scim protocol, 印象中 ibus 也有
<caleb-> RavenChan: 就是不走 xim
<qing> exit
<roylez_> happyaron: .
<happyaron> roylez_: 不知道
<RavenChan> caleb-, emacs有个ibus-mode...
<happyaron> roylez_: 我直接用zack的那个脚本了
<caleb-> RavenChan: 那就是啦
<roylez_> happyaron: zack那个我懒得弄，觉得不一定比我的舒服
<happyaron> roylez_: 我直接套用的，很简单
<roylez_> happyaron: twitter https直接登录，怎么弄
<happyaron> roylez_: 不用twitter
<roylez_> happyaron: 我嫌安装麻烦
<roylez_> happyaron: great
<happyaron> roylez_: 呃，就一个脚本啊
<snowshow_> ls
<debianer> caleb-: emacs输入法怎么用哦？
<happyaron> roylez_: 一个脚本，再往muttrc里写两行来绑定按键
<roylez_> 不干，我的够了
<snowshow_> 我怎么感觉大家不知所云
<ofan> test
<maplebeats> 习惯就好了
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍬ 
<snowshow_> -_-|
<caleb-> ^k^: 怎么了？
<snowshow_> 第一次使用irc
<qing> dcc chat<rot> hello
<ofan_> test
<^k^> ofan_, ....  ㍬ 
<qing> dcc chat<bot> o
<snowshow_> 我还是先多读读man吧...
<debianer> emacs输入法是什么样的？
<snowshow_> wc
<lily> hello
<^k^> lily, 好  ㍬ 
<lily> oooeee: why didn't you change nick to ooxx
<cfy> happyaron: oss-linux包含oss4-gtk了么？没有吧
<happyaron> cfy: 包含了啊
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么我这里没有。。。。我再重来一次试试。。
<lily> ^k^: 你好
<happyaron> cfy: 我是自己编译的所有oss4*
<happyaron> cfy: 没有在那上面写，需要点打包知识
<debianer> caleb-: fcitx有没有emacs输入的工具？
<cfy> happyaron: 那怎么打包呢？我不会。。。。
<caleb-> debianer: 没有
<caleb-> emacs 有 xim / scim / ibus / uim 支持
<happyaron> cfy: http://ppa.launchpad.net/happyaron/kernel/ubuntu/pool/main/o/oss4/oss4_4.2-build2004+hg924-0~lucid1.tar.gz
<snowshow_>  /who .
<snowshow_>  /who ubuntu-cn
<happyaron> cfy: 下载之后运行 "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot"
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。算了。我还是用alsa吧。。。不折腾。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 如果你依赖装全了，就会自动生成四个deb包
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<cfy> happyaron: 谢了:)
<oooeee> 请问下右边那些人员列表 哪些是机器人呢 我在做UBUNTU论坛里 [一星]到#ubuntu-cn的irc频道去和bot聊几句 这个题目哈
<oooeee> 麻烦告诉下 谢谢
<cfy> 输入/names
<caleb-> 依赖装不全应该就没deb包了 XD
<cfy> 编译内核真慢。。。
<tyty> oooeee: ^k^是
<snowshow_> 明白了
<snowshow_> cfy
<cfy> snowshow_: ?
<myke2> cfy: 你怎么compile的
<snowshow_> 明白你说的了
<cfy> myke2: 直接menuconfig之后就make啊。还能怎么compile?
<caleb-> cfy: 推荐用 nconfig
<caleb-> cfy: 新版的 ncurse 介面
<cfy> caleb-: 哦。。。。我都已经开始了。这个啥特点。哦。。。
<cfy> caleb-: 我以前用过gtk的。。。
 * happyaron 用过qt的，扔了
<cfy> happyaron: 那个内核默认有auto group了？
<cfy> happyaron: 37怎么没有呢？
<lily> 内核至少10分钟
<void1> lvm挺好用的，考虑用了
<myke2> cfy: 应该make-kpkg吧
<cfy> myke2: 什么？不明白。。。
<myke2> cfy: 你是否下载默认内核?
<cfy> myke2: 是啊，官网下的
<myke2> cfy: 你是否参照了debian手册？上面是make-kpkg
<caleb-> cfy: 听说是 38 才有
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道那个补丁进没有。
<happyaron> cfy: 37应该都是backport下来的
<cfy> myke2: 哦？没有看手册。。。
<cfy> happyaron: backport?
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> 查单词。。。
<myke2> cfy: http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/mipsel/ch08s06.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: 8.6. 编译新内核
<snowshow_> wc
<caleb-> port -> 移植 ; backport -> 逆移植
<myke2> cfy: 搞错了
<caleb-> cfy: 一般指，从新版软件把 code 拿到旧版软件用
<myke2> cfy: http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/i386/install.txt.zh_CN
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯。懂了。
<cfy> myke2: 哦。不过还是错了。。。我是amd64
<cfy> myke2: 不过能用就行。
<myke2> cfy: 这个没什么关系的，编译内核相同
<cfy> debian的testing稳定么？
<cfy> myke2: 不过initramfs怎么解决啊，用我以前老的么。。。
<myke2> cfy: make-kpkg会自动解决的
<myke2> cfy: 除非你不加--initrd
<caleb-> initramfs 都要配合的
<cfy> myke2: 好吧。。。如果启动不了我再重新弄下好了。
<cfy> 不过我什么都不特殊。应该不用也没问题吧。。。
<myke2> cfy: 不需要
<cfy> myke2: 嗯。不过我确实上一次没启动成功。。。。这次试试好了。
<myke2> cfy: make好之后直接用那个make-kpkg --initrd等等的那个指令，这样他会用你编译好的内核
<cfy> myke2: 哦，我看看
<debianer> 请问，目前linux下，有代替tomboy的东西吗
<myke2> cfy: make-kpkg就是make的frontend, 但是会生成deb包
<cfy> kernel-package依赖好多。。。。
<caleb-> debianer: linux 也有 tomboy 啊
<cfy> myke2: 哦。谢了:)
<myke2> cfy: 我编译内核从来没用过initrd
<cfy> myke2: 我必须用。。。。以前是lvm,后来是btrfs multi device
<zhang_> 请教,怎么建立一个象win下的批处理文件阿
<myke2> cfy: 你/boot都不分的?
<caleb-> zhang_: google "shell script"
<debianer> caleb-: 我知道，有能代替它的吗
<cfy> myke2: 分了也得用吧。kernel什么时候能处理lvm了？
<huntxu> myke2: 分boot做什么...
<debianer> caleb-: 有比它网络同步更好的笔记软件吗
<myke2> cfy: 你不是说你现在btrfs
<cfy> huntxu: 不分连grub都进不去。。。
<cfy> myke2: 我现在没有了。不折腾了。ext3
<myke2> cfy: 那样不需要initrd
<caleb-> debianer: 笔记软件不少，各人需求不同吧
<cfy> myke2: 嗯。我也这么想。
<huntxu> cfy: ...
<caleb-> debianer: 我是用 moinmoin
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<myke2> cfy: grub有个for btrfs的patch但是我还是喜欢ext2
<cfy> myke2: +1,也是ext2
<zhang_> caleb-:谢谢
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是portage方便。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 错了。是灵活
<debianer> caleb-: 谢谢。moinmoin有何特点？有没有适合emacs的笔记同步插件
<myke2> cfy: apt-build你用吗?
<cfy> myke2: 还不会。
<MaskRay> cfy: 那个 make-kpkg 有 genkernel 好用么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 估计差不多吧。我还没用过。刚装上。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过装软件速度。gentoo肯定是比不上了。。。
<myke2> cfy: 你可以试试在Debian下用ports
<caleb-> debianer: moinmoin 不用 db, 只用 txt 存儲，跨平台，可 local use 也可當服務器
<cfy> myke2: 不要，我不准备折腾了。。。
<debianer> caleb-: 我就喜欢txt储存的！！！tomboy应该也是txt储存的吧？
<cfy> myke2: 这次编译内核是因为我rsync复制的时候卡到erc吊线
<cfy> debianer: 你用org-mode吧
<drazet> 哈楼哈 洒家来了
<cfy> debianer: 你要同步到哪里？
<myke2> cfy: ports有时候可以用用，不是一直，比如xorg之类的编译下
<myke2> MaskRay: stars是吗?
<cfy> myke2: 算了。我连游戏都不玩。我还是听你的多看点书好了。
<MaskRay> myke2: 点修改+段求和吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 题意是否是统计右上角点的个数？同行同列有吗？我英语不行
<MaskRay> myke2: 不清楚，反正就是每给出一个 x，就求 a[0..x] 的和，然后再把 a[x] 加1
<drazet> debianer, 我记得有人用网络硬盘同步笔记
<void1> 同步笔记用版本管理系统好用
<caleb-> 也可以用 git 之类的同步笔记
<cfy> 对，git也不错
<cfy> 公用的。或者每个文件都加密一下同步
<cfy> 用私用的。或者每个文件都加密一下同步
<cfy> 如果是两台机子之间的话，都到外网，都可以用rsync同步,走ssh
<MaskRay> 找不到 git 的免费私有仓库，只好用 bitbucket(mercurial 的)
<caleb-> MaskRay: 加密用公有就好啦
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是备份还是同步？
<debianer> drazet: tomboy就是用网络硬盘同步阿
<MaskRay> cfy: 同步，会涉及到 merge，所以用 vcs
<debianer> cfy: 只要能同步到网络服务器上就可以
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。我是两台机子之间rsync.备份用，感觉org比较容易损坏。比如一个rm -r
<cfy> debianer: 看应用了。情况比较多，我觉得
<MaskRay> cfy: 是不是 rsync -au --progress xxx yyy 然后再 yyy xxx 这样？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我的情况是单项的。不过应该是吧
<debianer> caleb-: moinmoin的东西保存到哪里
<cfy> MaskRay: make-kpkg是perl写的
<caleb-> debianer: moinmoin 路径里
<cfy> MaskRay: 来debian吧。。。有归属感。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈，跟你一样喜欢用main的。
<MaskRay> cfy: 坚持用 Gentoo
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。
<mza_> 谁碰到openfetion的插件导致pidgin挂掉的？
<hymnusalae> mza_, 今天上午就有一位。
<huntxu> mza_:
<huntxu> 我也碰到了哈哈
<huntxu> 直接segfault的记得是
<mza_> 貌似是一个dns搞不定，然后导致pidgin崩溃……
<maplebeats> 我，我，我受不了了。想开迅雷会员了.....
<hymnusalae> maplebeats, 下什麽東西這麽悲劇？
<maplebeats> 所有的BT种子都是蜗牛速度！
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: haskell 怎么读入包含两个整数的行，分别赋给两个变量
<mza_> maplebeats: 用什么在下？
<maplebeats> 差不多软件都试完了
<mza_> maplebeats: 是在不行就迅雷吧，nnd，有时候不得不承认有些事情很败兴
<maplebeats> 就差rtorrent没试了，不过我已经没心情折腾了
<cfy> maplebeats: 有没有那么麻烦。这个C都方便的呀。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 发错
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有那么麻烦。这个C都方便的呀。。。
<mza_> maplebeats: rtorrent还行，不过我也不是很报希望。我用的就是rtorrent
<debianer> caleb-: 要存网上怎么搞？
<maplebeats> 唉，花点钱开三个月迅雷会员玩玩离线下载算了。今天折腾死我了
<RavenChan> caleb-, ibus切不出来囧...
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, do {x<- getLine; let y :: [Int] = map read (words x) in return y}
<caleb-> debianer: 可以上服务器，或是只 upload txt
<caleb-> maplebeats: 迅雷也不用会员的啊
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 錯了： do {x<- getLine; let y :: [Int]; y = map read (words x) in return y}
<debianer> caleb-: 你能保存到网上哪里？
<caleb-> RavenChan: 要装 ibus.el 之类的
<maplebeats> 800M，太小了
<caleb-> debianer: 网盘，git 啥的都行啊
<debianer> caleb-: 有没有fcitx.el这样的东西
<RavenChan> caleb-, 我用的就是那个。。。
<RavenChan> caleb-, 报错。。。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 有没有类似 scanf 的东西，不觉得这样太费劲了吗。。。
<caleb-> RavenChan: fcitx 只支持 xim
<RavenChan> caleb-, 我在说ibus啊..
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 還好吧，read 就算是 scanf 了，我覺得很清晰呀。改了下 (getLine >>= (\ x -> return $ map read (words x))) :: IO [Int]
<caleb-> debianer: fcitx 只支持 xim
<caleb-> RavenChan: 传错人了 XD
<cfy> MaskRay: perl有scanf么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道。没怎么用 Perl 做题，所以没研究过
<cfy> MaskRay: ($c,$d)=split /\s/,scalar <>;
<cfy> MaskRay: 也还可以。。。。不过效率。
<huntxu> cfy: 当然不是这样用啊...
<MaskRay> cfy: scanf 能忽略前导的 whitespace，我用 Perl 或 Python 都是像这样 split 的。。。
<cfy> huntxu: 这样用怎么了？
<huntxu> while (<>) {@_ = split /\s+/;}
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是说前导空白么？
<huntxu> while (<>) {chomp; @_ = split /\s+/;}
<cfy> huntxu: 不push?
<huntxu> MaskRay: 把前导空白先去掉不就完了
<cfy> MaskRay: huntxu: 好麻烦。。。。。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 如果要忽略多余的 whitespace 呢？这样总归不大好
<debianer> 请问，tomboy如何同步到ubuntuone里去？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, words 函數不是忽略了間隔的空格嗎？你是說
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么还在做题，我觉得你应该加入perl6开发，然后推进它的数学能力。。。。XD
<debianer> caleb-: ubuntuone客户端不安装，能用tomboy同步到ubuntuone服务器上吗
<huntxu> cfy: while (<>) {chomp; s/^\s+//; @_ = split /\s+/;}
<huntxu> cfy: 哪里麻烦了...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 誰要是拉Haskell的人，毛主席就把他帶走！
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay本来就是perl的人啊。。。
<cfy> Xunrui: 这么长。你算算字数:)
<cfy> Xunrui: 发错
<roylez_> ...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 但是 getLine 之类的使用还是会受到换行符的影响。做题中过度纠结于输入方式是很不好的。。。
<cfy> huntxu:  这么长。你算算字数:)
<hymnusalae> hymnusalae, getContents
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看来主席用了主席作为加亮的。。。
<hymnusalae> Maskray, getContents
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 是真的嗎？
<roylez_> cfy: 当然
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 那面主席呢
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。。那chairman呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 包含的吧
<roylez_> cfy: 没
<huntxu> cfy: 这还叫长...
<happyaron> cfy: hymnusalae 只说毛主席，所以我要问面主席
<cfy> roylez_:  可以加入。方便输入法没装的。。。
<roylez_> hymnusalae: ...
<huntxu> MaskRay: 嘛题？
<roylez_> happyaron: 死哈啤
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见面主席
<cfy> happyaron: 面+主席=面主席
<happyaron> XD
<cfy> roylez_: 拜chairman....
<cfy> happyaron: 拜英文怎么说？
<MaskRay> huntxu: 不是到处有一行多个数的题。。。
<huntxu> MaskRay: ?
<cfy> pe么？
<cfy> 67题就是啊
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道，meet？
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见面主席用英语怎么说？
<MaskRay> huntxu: 一行有多个数的题不是到处都有？
<huntxu> MaskRay: pe用perl，亏死了啊
<cfy> happyaron: meet chairman?这个不通吧
<cfy> huntxu: MaskRay在问haskell
<cfy> huntxu: 可能是我提到了perl...
<MaskRay> huntxu: Perl 还好，是 haskell
<huntxu> cfy: 虽然我写的language也是perl，可是常用c和python偷懒...
<cfy> huntxu: perl数学太慢。有时候写题就C了。。。
<huntxu> cfy: 我试过python|perl的，一个算数，一个处理字符...
<huntxu> cfy: pipe搞定
<happyaron> cfy: 拜见希特勒似乎就是meet
<cfy> huntxu: haskell呢？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 要簡單的話，getLine >>= return . map read . words
<cfy> MaskRay: ghc|perl咋样？
 * microcai 我放弃
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
 * microcai 我的的的确确是不支持 AHCI 的
<cfy> roylez_: meet chairman
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哈哈哈哈
<cfy> microcai: @_@
 * microcai 诶
<roylez_> cfy: chairman没highlight
 * microcai 到北京了我再换个主板
<cfy> microcai: 厄。。。。人家是因为不支持所以没开？
<cfy> roylez_: 加入嘛。。。
<cfy> roylez_: irssi么？
<roylez_> cfy: en
<cfy> roylez_: 那方便的。。。
<huntxu> cfy: 不会haskell，很久没做了
<roylez_> cfy: 方便也不加
<cfy> huntxu: 哦。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你这猥琐的
<huntxu> cfy: 好像last problem solved 8 months ago 了...
<cfy> roylez_: 厄。
<happyaron> cfy: 那就meet主席
<cfy> huntxu: pe?
<happyaron> 主席
<happyaron> 主席
<microcai> cfy: 恩。我另一台笔记本却是支持 AHCI BIOS 里还不让你开
<happyaron> 主席好
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。。。。
<happyaron> 面主席好
<happyaron> 拜见面主席
<cfy> 主席晚上好。。。
<huntxu> cfy: 嗯，人越来越多啊，都快掉出第一页了...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 玩加字隊列嗎？
<roylez_> nnnd，还让不让我三国杀
<microcai> cfy: 我LP的笔记本也是，支持 AHCI 还不让你开
<cfy> huntxu: 呵呵。
<happyaron> 不听话就让面主席给送毛主席那里去
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 可以啊
<roylez_> 通通枪毙
<cfy> microcai: 也是？你这个不支持，lp支持。怎么能用也是？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 拜見面大主席？
<cfy> roylez_: 报告主席。三国杀玩不来。。。
<roylez_> hymnusalae: 死去...
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 赞
<happyaron> 拜见主席
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 怎麽和郭德綱一口吻？
<happyaron> 主席啊，不会玩三国杀
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 主席呀，會一點三國殺。
 * happyaron lol，主席好呀~
<hymnusalae> 哦，不該加 royle 不然就沒有效果了。
<huntxu> roylez_: 三国杀
 * microcai 发现好多程序可以直接改用 gtk3 编译
 * microcai 改一下 configure.ac 就OK了
 * roylez_ 我听不见
<happyaron> microcai: 说话要加上“主席”俩字
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席好
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席耳朵不好
<microcai> happyaron: ......
<happyaron> 主席听不见就去看看吧
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这个不错。我还是想要 scanf..
<happyaron> 耳朵可是大事啊，对吧主席
 * happyaron lol
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦。寫一個唄……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 光說不練假把勢。
<roylez_> 你们这帮害人精
<happyaron> 主席咋了？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 話說這段時間“主席”頻率大增，會不會被老大哥關注呀？
<cfy> 主席三国杀胜率直线 下降了。。。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 注释了再说
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 他不可能把 roylez 也注释了
<cfy> /* 主席 */
<happyaron> cfy: 那估计就syntax error了
<cfy> -- 主席,haskell的注释
<hymnusalae> {- 主席，Haskell的注釋 -}
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥syntax error?
<cfy> ;; lisp,主席
<happyaron> cfy: irssi似乎不是那样的注释格式
<cfy> #么？主席
<cfy> happyaron: 你怎么不带主席了？
<happyaron> cfy: 罪过，主席我错了
<cfy> happyaron: 我代表主席原谅你了。。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 代我谢谢主席
<cfy> happyaron: 代主席说不用谢
<kilior> 这里有vps用户吗？
<MaskRay> # tcl,perl,python,shell 等等, 主席
<hymnusalae> cfy, happyaron, ……你們兩這演三簧呢？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 你也加入吧，主席正玩三国杀呢
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這是主席打三國殺還是麻將呢？這叫法是三缺一呀。
<cfy> hymnusalae: happyaron: 让我想起了。以前，人们说话前都要带一句毛主席语录的时代。。。。
<happyaron> 是啊。
<happyaron> 面主席教导我们说，说话一定要带主席
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 面主席是這麽教導的嗎？……
<cfy> 主席说编译是罪过。。。。。我内核还没编译好。。。。
<happyaron> 我也不知道，我记得面主席有这个意思
<hymnusalae> 我覺得 happyaron 當時就著“我寫的代碼像面條”那句來個面主席實在太極品了……
<ofan> tyty: test
<kilior> 今天好像很多vps都不能访问了。
<ofan> twitter的api也挂了
<cfy> 妈的升级了。。。
<cfy> https的twitter的ip被封。。。。
<cfy> 主席啊。
<ofan> 原来可以https
<cfy> 开通了https呢
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 确实啊，面主席真的很极品
<hymnusalae> 以主席之名，雕叔什麽時候來的？
<kilior> 有在墙外的朋友吗？
<MeaCulpa_> kilior: Yes
<kilior> 帮我访问一下    http://184.82.2.112
<cfy> 厄
<kilior> 谢谢了。
<cfy> 89M的vmlinux....
<cfy> 怎么搞得。。。
<hymnusalae> kilior, This site is not readyButit works
<cfy> kilior: 墙内能打开
<MeaCulpa_> kilior: Works
<kilior> 为什么我打不开~~~~
<kilior> 我重启一下路由。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 如果你對這樣的讀入不滿的話，去看看 ByteString 吧。
<MeaCulpa_> 墙的最高境界，接入者白名单
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 它的讀寫速度更快，而且提供很多很有用的函數。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这样还不错
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: foldr 中能添加 IO 操作吗？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, foldrM吧我記得有。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 只有 foldM foldM_
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯，就是用 foldM
 * microcai 真想把 gtk2 整个的去除啊！
 * microcai 越来越多的程序已经切换到使用 gtk3 咯 ;) 继续编译 ing 
<kilior1> 艹，网速倒是不慢，就是访问不聊vps，能ping
<ofan> 学埃及封网了
<happyaron> microcai: 哪个去不了你改改写个patch就完了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 不要睬這種潔癖。人家潔Qt潔GTK也是人家家東西，還有這樣潔自家東西的……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 他这有助于推动gtk2->3的变革啦
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……
<microcai> happyaron:  ... yep
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 双赢的事情干嘛不鼓励，既满足了他的洁癖心理，有帮助了项目。
<RavenChan> 现在是纯英文locale了。。。字体什么的舒服多了= =
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你腦子太靈光了……
<happyaron> :)
<RavenChan> happyaron, 话说#ubuntu-cn是那么多channel里面log最大的...
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哦……其實我原來也很喜歡純英文的locale。其實很好。因為英文字體優先專門的英文字體。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 是啊...
<happyaron> RavenChan: 哈哈，其实本来中文在存储时就多占一些空间
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 其实不管什么locale都应该这样的嘛。。。
<happyaron> 比起英文来说
<myke2> MaskRay: hdu是不是很多是中文的?
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 也不完全是吧。因為你不好給不同語言劃優先級
<ofan> 中英文分开设置字体才是王道
<RavenChan> happyaron, 比第二的高1倍还多。。。
<happyaron> :)
<RavenChan> ofan, 怎么做？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 咱们的内容量可没那么多
<ofan> RavenChan: 看程序..
<RavenChan> ofan, 啥？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 你看看刷瓶的时候呢，曾经将近1M/day
<MaskRay> myke2: 个别题目吧
<hymnusalae> ofan, 那其它語言呢？日文、阿拉伯文呢？
<ofan> RavenChan: 比如terminal 我用可以单独设置宽字符和非宽字符的字体
<hymnusalae> ofan, 這些總不能全分開吧。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 而且日文還有當用漢字這種東西……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 只区分英文和非英文
<hymnusalae> ofan, 數字跟誰？
 * MaskRay 终于用 haskell ac 了
<ofan> hymnusalae: ？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 应该是ascii和非ascii...
<hymnusalae> ofan, 數字算英文還是非英文？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 不還是Latin和non-latin嗎？那和現在差不多。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 算英文
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, AC Spoj 嗎？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 是啊，这两种情况的字体分开设置
<redlhl> 那位好心人能上去 http://free.ssh2proxy.com/ 的话把上面的密码告诉我
<hymnusalae> redlhl, 84ead
<redlhl> hymnusalae: 谢谢哦
<hymnusalae> redlhl, 不謝，祝好運
<hunt_O> MaskRay: acm的oj可以haskell的很少见噢？
<MaskRay> hunt_O: hymnusalae: codeforces.com
<hunt_O> 噢
<pityonline> 请问：挂载移动硬盘时出现superblock错误，怎么解决来着？
<hunt_O> pityonline: 挂错格式了？
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 话说你pe好久没做了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這個和 SPOJ 比怎麽樣？什麽差別嗎？
<pityonline> hunt_O: 直接插上就能识别的，结果某个分区出这个提示了
<pityonline> hunt_O: 在台式机上接口松动报错，再插到笔记本上就这样了
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 有很多场比赛，每场有 A B C D 等，A B 什么的挺简单的，正好拿来练语法
<pityonline> 请问：挂载移动硬盘时出现superblock错误，怎么解决来着？
<maplebeats> 好想告诉你果然真纠结啊.....
<RavenChan> maplebeats, 好想闪死你。。。
<hymnusalae> maplebeats, 明明都要告訴她翔太的心上人了，最後也沒有說……
<NoIE> 今天我家楼下的地铁站被警察和警车围住了。
<NoIE> 不让进人。
<maplebeats> 第二部也没说？
<maplebeats> 死人了？
<hymnusalae> maplebeats, 沒有。
<NoIE> 听说，是贾庆林来视察。
<maplebeats> 抓狂，不看了
<hymnusalae> maplebeats, 作者別提有多操蛋了。
<maplebeats> 蛋疼...
<M-sprite> 怎么添加一个随系统启动的命令啊？我想添加花生壳为随系统启动phlinux -d
<ofan> M-sprite: /etc/rc.local
<M-sprite> ofan: 直接在一行上写上phlinux -d就好了？
<ofan> M-sprite: yes
<M-sprite> ok
<ofan> M-sprite: 注意，要确定之前的服务都启动了，网络什么的
<M-sprite> ofan: 那要不要sleep一下啊？
<maplebeats> 5秒
<ofan> M-sprite: 这个可能加载的很早，不如放到~/.xinitrc里？
<NoIE> 请问，我的fcitx启动后，不能在firefox中输入中文，必须要结束fcitx，再启动一次。
<M-sprite> 那写脚本，里面用service命令检查apache服务和网络链接，然后sleep，在执行phlinux？
<NoIE> 我怎样阻止fcitx自动启动？
<M-sprite> 额
<maplebeats> 在自启动里把它删了
<M-sprite> xinitrc是用户的，大概有多慢？
<happyaron> NoIE: 删掉
<happyaron> 面主席睡觉了
<ofan> M-sprite: ubuntu?
<happyaron> ？
<M-sprite> ofan: 恩
<ofan> M-sprite: 直接用gnome的启动加载不就得了
<NoIE> happyaron: 我是用那个 im-sw什么什么配置的。
<NoIE> 我是用那个 im-sw什么什么命令配置的。
<happyaron> NoIE: im-switch -c
<happyaron> NoIE: 然后选none
<ofan> M-sprite: ub联网什么的 都是等到登录后
<M-sprite> ofan: 这样啊，我这儿怎么没有你说的那个xinitrc啊？
<NoIE> happyaron: 谢谢。
<happyaron> ofan: 不是吧，好像是X启动就可以
<happyaron> ofan: 至少是可以，但我不知道设置成怎样了
<ofan> happyaron: networkmanager不要加载用户的profile么
<myke2> ofan: 不是
<happyaron> ofan: 可以做系统级设置
<myke2> ofan: NM本来就是Daemons
<ofan> 全局设置的话 应该是开机就可以
<happyaron> ofan: networkmanager启动很晚
<happyaron> ofan: 很恶心
<ofan> myke2: 我不是这个意思，profile分全局和用户的不是
<happyaron> 导致我的dnsmasq偶尔失败
<ofan> happyaron: 不是service?
<myke2> ofan: 只有networkmanager组的用户才能修改nm的设置，都是全局的应该
<happyaron> ofan: 是service，但是我只要它监听eth0
<ofan> myke2: - -
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, .xinitrc 沒有的話自己建立一個吧。
<happyaron> ofan: nm启动之前eth0没激活，导致dnsmasq退出
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: ubuntu下有这个吗？我还以为可能是Arch的。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 需要调整下顺序
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 都有的。
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 沒有的話自己 touch .xinitrc 就好了。
<happyaron> ofan: 调整到99了
<happyaron> S99
<happyaron> ofan: 偶尔还是会fail
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: 哦
<ofan> 不清楚ub的启动脚本
 * microcai   双重依赖怎么办？
<happyaron> microcai: what 意思？
<M-sprite> 那个gnome的启动脚本好像是放在./config/autostart下面的
<myke2> MaskRay: hdu不能用pascal?
 * microcai  mesa 依赖 wayland , wayland 依赖 mesa 
<happyaron> microcai: dpkg -* mesa*.deb wayland*.deb
<happyaron> microcai: 同时安装就解决循环依赖了
<microcai> happyaron: 自己编译呢？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 先編譯一個去掉 mesa 依賴的 wayland
<happyaron> microcai: ^
<hymnusalae> microcai, 或者先編譯一個去掉 wayland 依賴的mesa
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ..  ebuild 也是这么做的？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不，ebuild會報錯。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這個工作要你手動完成的。
<hymnusalae> microcai, USE="-opengl" emerge -1 wayland 大概是這樣。
<microcai> happyaron:  hymnusalae 这样
<myke2> hymnusalae: wayland用下来如何?
<hymnusalae> myke2, 不要問我，問 microcai,
<hymnusalae> myke2, 我不折騰新東西，我折騰舊東西……
<ofan> github真慢
<happyaron> microcai: wayland不能跑在n卡上
<myke2> hymnusalae: 你怎么对wayland的USE都这么熟悉
<microcai> myke2:  ... 啥软件都没有，只有盯着几个 demo app
<hymnusalae> myke2, mesa 是 OpenGL 的庫嘛……
<roylez_> happyaron: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110215/173432.html
<microcai> happyaron: 我有个 EPC
 * hymnusalae 操，主席在上 acfun！
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你是在賣你家 EPC 的萌嗎？
<happyaron> microcai: great
<microcai> hymnusalae: ?
<Xunrui_> 谁有在wine下玩过模拟城市？
<maplebeats> 玩过双星物语2
<microcai> Xunrui_: 只 wine 过  CS 和 ra2
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 在一个 IO 的 do 表达式中，要让 x 获得 Just 4 中的 4，除了 let Just x = Just 4 这样 pattern match ，还有什么方法？
<Xunrui_> maplebeats: 那是什么
<NoIE> ea 的游戏大部分都能在 wine 下运行。
<hymnusalae> Xunrui_, 玩過魔獸爭霸、魔獸世界和麻痹怒氣……
<maplebeats> 魔兽世界也玩过
 * microcai 有没有使用 gtk3 的 pidgin 啊
 * MaskRay 玩过几个小时的双星物语2
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, let x :: Maybe Int <BR> x = return 4
<Xunrui_> 大家就没玩过模拟类的？
<hymnusalae> <BR> 回車
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 搞錯了。
<NoIE> 我玩儿模拟人生3.
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我再看下。
<mza_> wine下面吗？
<ofan> Xunrui_: 我玩过
<Xunrui_> NoIE: wine下？
<NoIE> 恩。
<maplebeats> WINE模拟一次，游戏再模拟一次.....
<ofan> 模拟城市4
<mza_> wine魔兽的时候cpu温度能到80度……
<Xunrui_> ofan: 哇 同类
<NoIE> 模拟城市的最新版时哪个版本？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Data.Maybe.fromMaybe 1 (Just 3)
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Data.Maybe.fromMaybe 1 (Just x)
<ofan> Xunrui_: 还在win下玩过X Cities
<Xunrui_> mza_: 那也太nb了吧 煎蛋了没
<Xunrui_> ofan: xl?
<ofan> Xunrui_: 恩
<NoIE> 原来，模拟城市不是ea的作品。。。
<mza_> Xunrui_:风扇上6k……
<Xunrui_> ofan: 哪里下的
<NoIE> 我觉得，模拟城市和红色警戒和模拟人生太象了。
<ofan> Xunrui_: 有个模拟城市中文网
<Xunrui_> mza_: 6k不是6000吗
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Data.Maybe.fromMaybe x y = case y of {Just c -> c; _ -> x}. fromMaybe :: a -> Maybe a -> a
<Xunrui_> ofan: 知道 找不到资源
<ofan> Xunrui_: 我也忘了，电驴上应该有
<mza_> Xunrui_:是啊，声音死大
<Xunrui_> ofan: ？
<ofan> Xunrui_: 去电驴上找
<NoIE> 为什么不玩OpenCity？原生支持Linux。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 明白了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, fromJust 更好
<mza_> 有人在西安生活工作么？
<Xunrui_> ofan: 我试试找下
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不過 fromJust Nothing 會出异常。你自己根據需要看吧。
<mza_> wine下面星际1很不错
<Xunrui_> NoIE: 没听说过
<ralfsun> linux下QQ咋上阿
<mza_> web2.qq.com
<hymnusalae> ralfsun, WebQQ
<Xunrui_> ralfsun: pidgin
<mza_> pidgin不太好，动不动就要去解锁……
<ralfsun> 额，看来只能这样了 ，实话说不太喜欢web
<ralfsun> 哦
<ilinux> Canonical Ltd会进入移动领域吗？请大家介绍介绍，谢谢！
<NoIE> 其实，模拟城市有一个官方的开源版本。
<Xunrui_> mza_: wine装q
<NoIE> micropolis。
<NoIE> http://itlandm-sims.livejournal.com/
<mza_> Xunrui_:没成功过……
<Xunrui_> NoIE: 真的？
<NoIE> http://itlandm-sims.livejournal.com/
<mza_> Xunrui_:qq2010不行，试过了
<NoIE> 这个就是。
<NoIE> 可以在Unix下运行。
<Xunrui_> mza_: 额
<myke2> mza_: 现在恐怕pidgin根本无法上q了吧
<Xunrui_> 是的
<NoIE> Xunrui_ 打住，
<mza_> myke2:貌似是的……
<Xunrui_> NoIE: ?
<NoIE> Xunrui_: 我好像弄错了。
<myke2> mza_: 不是解锁的问题，tx把qq2008关了
<Xunrui_> NoIE: ,,,
<mza_> 真要是想再linux上面用qq客户端，最好还是模拟一个android，aqq
<NoIE> Xunrui_: 我用Ubuntu软件中心搜索Micropolis，找到的是一款2D游戏。
<mza_> 娘的，刚说qq，就有人让我上q，开虚拟机……
<ralfsun> 咋模拟android哦
<NoIE> 另：OpenCity 我好像玩过，不好玩。
<Xunrui_> NoIE: 2d...
<cap_sensitive> urxvt 中的Fx(如F1)无法正确被 vim 识别，同样的配置，xterm 是可以的。配置文件：http://codepad.org/eIvDeTiC
<lujie545491437> 能看到我打的字么
<alick> lujie545491437: 不能 :(
<cap_sensitive> lujie545491437: 能
<lujie545491437> 8-)
<lujie545491437> 怎么语音？
<NoIE> 游戏巨头电子艺界（Electronic Arts）向OLPC项目捐赠了原始版的由著名设计师Will Wright设计的经典游戏《模拟城市（SimCity）》。《模拟城市》属于建构主义教育游戏的典型代表，被教育学者广泛用于开发创造性思维。它同样被应用于“未来城市竞赛（www.futurecity.org)”中，7年级和8年级学生通过玩此类游戏来提高工程技能，激励他们探索未来和从事工程
<NoIE> 相关的职业。OLPC中的《模拟城市》基于 Don Hopkins开发的UNIX版（Don Hopkins在2002年应游戏原开发商Maxis的邀请开发一款运行在Linux/X11平台上的多人模拟城市游戏），X11 TCL/Tk版的《模拟城市》将以GPL协议开放源代码，换用新名字《Micropolis》发布，这个名字最初是《模拟城市》的工作开发代号。 OLPC项目的内容主管SJ Klein呼吁开发者创造一套简单的框架和
<^k^> NoIE:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<lujie545491437> ＝－＝ 本人新手  请多指教
<hymnusalae> lujie545491437, 這個IRC不是語音聊天的……
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 哈哈哈
<lujie545491437> 哦哦谢谢了
<Xunrui_> NoIE 有刷屏嫌疑哦
<lujie545491437> 如何对桌面进行美化？我的桌面只有计算机 主文件夹  回收站 其他的怎么搞？
<Xunrui_> lujie545491437: 自己添加呗
<hymnusalae> lujie545491437, Ubuntu 論壇上有很多美化教程。
<hymnusalae> lujie545491437, 自己找找看吧。
<NoIE> 右键单击，创建启动器，或者直接从菜单里拖动。
<lujie545491437> 恩恩  谢谢了！！
<Xunrui> 啊, IRC还是Pidgin比较方便~~ iPhone聊IRC真累~
<M-sprite> lujie545491437: 桌面上只放了conky
<Xunrui> 话说 ^k^ 是什么啊~?
<M-sprite> Xunrui: robot
<Xunrui> 哦~?
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 你可以对他说hi
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍯ 
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 真好玩~
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 不是用来玩的，是用来报时的。。。。
<Xunrui> M-sprite: ?
<M-sprite> 半夜还在上网就对k说hi
<lujie545491437> ang
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 然后会怎么样?
<Xunrui> ^k^: Fuck you~
<M-sprite> 然后就特欣慰，还有个robot陪着上网，心里特满足
<lujie545491437> ＝ ＝VMware Tools被我格了 怎么安装呢？
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 怎么说呢,难道你对Robot有特殊嗜好,特别是女性Robot??~
<vicwjb> kde4的中文粗体问题很是困扰啊
<lujie545491437> ＝－＝  怎么回复你们的话？
<maplebeats> 好久没用KDE
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 我是正常的男生。。。。没有才是你的特殊呢
<maplebeats> empathy也没回复
<lujie545491437> ？
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 感觉说话由于并~
<Xunrui> 语病~
<maplebeats> 哪里
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 看lamp去了。。。
<Xunrui> 名字长的什么的最讨厌了~~!
<Xunrui> M-sprite: lamp?
<M-sprite> Xunrui: LAMP
<M-sprite> 正在对15G的文件夹进行步骤
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 大小写对我一样,因为我不懂...
<M-sprite> 正在对15G的文件夹进行bz2压缩，搞得机子卡的不行。。。。有没有限制cpu使用的命令啊？
<Xunrui> 你是几个核心的?
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 就是网站的那个啥啥的
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 一个
<M-sprite> Xunrui: EPC小笔记本一只
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 多核的话可以只给它一个核心,单核就不懂了~
<M-sprite> 好像nice什么的命令可以
<ofan> M-sprite: ulimit
<Xunrui> 云计算...
<M-sprite> ofan: 怎么 写参数啊？直接跟命令吗？
<ofan> M-sprite: man 看一下吧
<Xunrui> 谁知道离开聊天室的离开原因怎么写?
<M-sprite> ofan: 看了，说的是文件的limit。。。。
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 查了以后说可以限制CPU
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 看到都是说对file size的限制啥的。。。
<M-sprite> nice这个命令好像也可以，分配级别啥的
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 联系上下文啊... 好像说的是对用户限制`
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 使用 CPU Usage Limiter for Linux
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 第一据说了set user啥的。
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 正在使用WinX64, 开虚拟机看看`
<M-sprite> ofan: 里面说shell command ulimit（）， see bash（1），这个bash（1）是啥意思啊？
<alick> M-sprite: bash 的手册页在man的第1个section里
<M-sprite> alick: 谢谢啊
<ofan> M-sprite: man 1 bash
<ofan> M-sprite: 然后搜索 ulimit
<M-sprite> ofan: 谢谢，找到了
<Xunrui> 包什么的讨厌死了,谁来解释一下 包 是什么东西
<M-sprite> ofan: 用-t还是-T选项啊？-t又应该设置多少时间啊，对cpu的这种性质不懂
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 源码包？
<maplebeats> LV包
<Xunrui> LV..
<Xunrui> M-sprite: deb之类的
<ofan> M-sprite: google下呗
<maplebeats> rpm也是包
<maplebeats> 包包
<Xunrui> LV也是包...
<M-sprite> ofan: 恩，对的，我都没有google的习惯了。。。。嘿嘿，
<maplebeats> 。。。我感觉我产生了谷歌信赖症
<maplebeats> 依赖
<microcai> maplebeats:  .... 哈哈后
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 所以说嘛,不要跟别人说Google啦,自己先Google下啦~
<Xunrui> microcai: 这是可以理解的..
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 其实我也看过一个文，说经常google不是好习惯，看了觉得对，才戒掉了google的习惯的
 * microcai http://live.gnome.org/LibgnomeMustDie  gnome 么消失了，gnome 的东西被 gtk 和 glib 给吸收了
 * microcai 那么说来，xfce 纯粹多余
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 但是Google的东西确实好用哦,百度什么的垃圾..
<maplebeats> fedora15提供的是gnome3吗？
<ofan> gnome3会不会比kde还慢
<M-sprite> 多了就不会自己思考了，我还是没有养成自己思考的习惯。。。。
<maplebeats> 就是，用谷歌用多了思考少了....
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 理解,因为没有异常嗜好.
<microcai> ofan: 问 micorcai
<ofan> microcai: - -
<microcai> ofan:  gnome3 很快
<microcai> ofan: 起码比gnome 快
<ofan> microcai: 玩过了？
<maplebeats> 有小白鼠没
<M-sprite> ofan: 还有sysctl这个命令好像也可以
<microcai> ofan:  gnome3 用 GL 的呀，当然比用 CPU 的gnome2 快
<Xunrui> maplebeats: 有了
<microcai> ofan: 正在玩
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 额。。。。被。。。
<ofan> microcai: ubuntu?
<microcai> ofan:  gentoo
<ofan> microcai: 怎么升级的，我也给ub搞下
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 什么  被  ?  棉花被  ?
<lainme> 但是不思考的话，往往关键字不对
<microcai> ofan:  ub 升级就简单了
<microcai> ofan: 添加个 ppa 直接 apt-get
<ofan> microcai: 咋搞，gnome 2和3兼容？
<Xunrui> lainme: 没有Google不到的,只有没有关键词
<M-sprite> lainme: 这个到还好，我看过一点google的搜索语法，搜索向来比较顺利
<microcai> ofan:  gnome3 在没有显卡加速的时候自动 fallback  到 gnome3
<microcai> ofan:  gnome3 在没有显卡加速的时候自动 fallback  到 gnome3
<microcai> ofan:  gnome3 在没有显卡加速的时候自动 fallback  到 gnome2
<microcai> ofan: 先确认你的显卡不是垃圾货
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 建议出一本教材
<lainme> M-sprite: 是搜索的方向不对吧，往错误的方向努力
<ofan> microcai: 不是
<microcai> ofan: ATI 容易司机
<microcai> ofan: ATI 容易死机
<ofan> microcai: 因为GL吧
<lainme> gnome3曾经那个sidebar好像消失了
<microcai> ofan:  yep
<M-sprite> lainme: 额
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 晚上有的
<ofan> microcai: 无所谓，反正也不怎么用Ub
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 网上有的
<Xunrui> Android是自己写的还是类Linux
<microcai> ofan: 不用 ub 你用嘛？
<microcai> ofan: BSD ?
<ofan> microcai: arch
<happyaron> microcai: 不是gnome2
<microcai> ofan ... arch ....
<ofan> ub现在当live-cd用
<Xunrui> 是那个arch吗?
<happyaron> microcai: 是从gnome-shell fallback到gnome-panel
<happyaron> microcai: gtk版本还是3
<vicwjb> http://imagebin.org/138242 谁能帮我解决红圈圈里的中文粗体问题啊。。。。。
<microcai> happy gnome-shell 是 mutter 的插件
<vicwjb> 各位老大 帮帮忙啊
<microcai> happyaron:  gnome-shell 是 mutter 的插件
<happyaron> microcai: 哦
<happyaron> microcai: 但是gnome-panel也可以用gtk3
<Xunrui> 到底怎么样才能在Ub下流畅玩模拟城市4..
<happyaron> Xunrui: 开vbox，装xp，运行你那个程序
<happyaron> xD
<microcai> happyaron:  gnome-shell 是个 python 脚本啊！ 用来探测 GL 能力的，有的话启动 mutter ，没的花启动 gnome-panel 和 metacity
<happyaron> o
<Xunrui> happyaron: 但是vbox会导致一部分性能损失
<microcai> Xunrui 用 wine
<Xunrui> happyaron: 而且损失挺大
<Xunrui> microcai: wine等会试试
<microcai> Xunrui 再不行的话，用买 windows 的一半不到的钱买个 cross 什么的 ...
<microcai> Xunrui 就是那个 wine 背后的商业公司
<Xunrui> microcai: Cedega?
<microcai> Xunrui 他卖的改进版 wine 运行 office 2010 都没问题
<Xunrui> microcai: 一个是3D的,一个是文档处理的,貌似不是一个级别的
<microcai> Xunrui .. 我知道。它卖的 wine 你试试。
<Xunrui> microcai: 你懂得,我穷啊..
<microcai> Xunrui .. 先试试
<microcai> Xunrui 试用又不用钱
<Xunrui> microcai: 你确定?
<lainme> playonlinux？
<Xunrui> Yes
<microcai> Xunrui yep
<Xunrui> 到底 "yep" 是什么..
<lainme> Xunrui: playonlinux对于各种游戏会做一些专门的设置
 * microcai yep 就是  yes
<Xunrui> lainme: 可以当Wine用么?
<Xunrui> microcai: 了解
<lainme> Xunrui: 就是用wine的
<Xunrui> lainme: No $ ?
<lainme> Xunrui: 恩
<nukent> quit
<happyaron> Xunrui: :)
<mza_> wine是不是还要装一个东东，才能运行qq？
<Xunrui> happyaron: :'( 你别吓我好么
<myke2> RavenChan: 给一棵树，两种操作：修改边权，询问两点路径上最大边权
<Xunrui> 目前系统混乱中 http://imagebin.org/138245
<vicwjb> ttf-freefont 是个什么东东
<Xunrui> vicwjb: 字面意思 TTF的免费字体
<vicwjb> 阿 这个我知道。。可是我怎么不知道啥时候装上的。。。。
<mza_> vicwjb: ttf的无版权字体
<Xunrui> 还是别人解释专业
<vicwjb> mza_: 给个介绍的页面看看
<mza_> 估计是一个依赖装上的
<Xunrui> ^k^, Hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍯ 
<Xunrui> ^k^, Hi
<mza_> Xunrui: win7虚拟linux打游戏？？？
<vicwjb> mza_: 正解，vlc。。。。。
 * microcai qq2009 协议有人分析出来了，pidgin 怎么没跟进啊！
<Xunrui> mza_: 不,你错了
<mza_> Xunrui: 那是/
<Xunrui> mza_: xp模拟ub,再拿ub模拟win7打游戏..
<M-sprite> microcai: 你那句话怎么前面有*的啊？这个怎么弄的啊？
<microcai> M-sprite:  /me
<mza_> Xunrui: 果然够折腾
 * Xunrui ?
 * M-sprite hi
<M-sprite> 哦，这样啊
 * Xunrui M-sprite: 这样行么?
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 这个怎么弄的？
 * Xunrui M-sprite: 什么怎么弄的?
<happyaron> Xunrui: 但那是真的有效的办法。
<maplebeats> amule-dlp一直低ID。。。原来是防火墙没开端口。我了个去哦
 * Xunrui happyaron: 没有上下文我怎么理解你指什么...
 * M-sprite Xunrui hi
 * Xunrui maplebeats: UPNP啊~
 * M-sprite Xunrui you do not tell me 
<M-sprite> Xunrui: ok, stop
<happyaron> Xunrui: 哦，我说vbox玩游戏
<Xunrui> happyaron: 别说了,刚才发现多了一层,最外面忘记了还有一个Win7,害得我游戏内存不够...
<happyaron> ...
<Xunrui> 我先把Pidgin移到最外面去,I'll be back soon..
<Xunrui1> now, I'm back.
<Xunrui1> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> Xunrui1, 好  ㍘ 
<Xunrui1> M-sprite: /me 有缺点..
<M-sprite> Xunrui1: 怎么说？
 * M-sprite ^k^ hi
<Xunrui1> M-sprite: 貌似用 me 的时候对方不会收到提醒
<Xunrui1> 貌似 ^k^ 无视了你
<M-sprite> Xunrui1: 我不知到我在irssi里用hilight和notify-send设置了提示
 * Xunrui1 ^k^, Hi
<M-sprite> Xunrui1: 呵呵，本来不加他的名字，直接hi也会报时的，所以我就试试k是不是捕捉语句的，在bash频道里的perl机器人很厉害的
<M-sprite> hi
<Xunrui1> hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  ㍘ 
<rannger> hi
<Xunrui1> 无视了
<rannger> 残念...
<M-sprite> 可能是监视间隔时间的缘故吧
<M-sprite> hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  ㍘ 
<Xunrui1> hi
<M-sprite> 额，对我特别照顾啊
<Xunrui1> ^k^: Hi, Fuck you~
<M-sprite> -_-
<Xunrui1> ..
<M-sprite> 你不是没有，你是不行。。。。
<Xunrui1> ...
<Xunrui1> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Xunrui1, 好  ㍘ 
<Xunrui1> ^k^: 真乖
<M-sprite> 你不是没有，你是不行。。。。
<M-sprite> 残念。。。。
<Xunrui1> M-sprite: 你看他真乖
<M-sprite> Xunrui1: 你不加它的名字试试？肯定可以的
<M-sprite> hi
<Xunrui1> hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  ㍘ 
<Xunrui1> ...
<M-sprite> :-)。。。。。
<Xunrui1> 为什么"Xunrui"还卡在哪里..
<M-sprite> 沉默钟。。。
<Xunrui1> M-sprite: 发现问题所在了
<M-sprite> Xunrui1: 什么？
<Xunrui1> 好了
<Xunrui> 我的phone还在线,把名字抢走了
<M-sprite> 额
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 不信你和他私聊,我知道你说什么~~
<M-sprite> 为什么我的可以，你的hi就不行呢？
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 字典顺序
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍘ 
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 那，不是 吧
<M-sprite> 我说了是时间间隔
<M-sprite> 不能在很短时间内检测到那么多
<M-sprite> 两个有点多了
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 那你再来,我叫你发你就发个hi
<Xunrui> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍘ 
<microcai> ;) 更新总是跟不上啊！
 * Xunrui microcai: 什么?
<M-sprite> hi
<M-sprite> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  ㍘ 
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<M-sprite> 所以嘛
<Xunrui> ...
<microcai> Xunrui 每天都有N个软件更新需要重编译. .. 每天都在编译，还是有 N 个软件需要编译
<M-sprite> 时间间隔的缘故，间隔太短会托快服务器的
<vicwjb> 推荐一下中文字体
<Xunrui> 雅黑
<vicwjb> free free
<Xunrui> Lucinda Console
<M-sprite> 不用中文字体
<vicwjb> M-sprite: 不用中文字体 那中文怎么看？
<M-sprite> 我不知到，我就是不安装中文字体的
<vicwjb> M-sprite: 你强。。。
 * microcai M-sprite 那你怎么看我们发的字的？
 * Xunrui microcai: 拼音
<M-sprite> 不知到，反正我就从来没有安装过中文字体的什么，
<Xunrui> 自带
<M-sprite> 嘿嘿，神奇的
<Xunrui> hi
<Xunrui> hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍘ 
<M-sprite> 我靠 ，你还在hi啊，你要hi到啥时候啊？
<Xunrui> 乖
<Xunrui> 无聊
<M-sprite> 你强。。。。。
<M-sprite> 服了。。。。
<Xunrui> 像你啊,没有不正常嗜好..
<vicwjb> 各位兄台  推荐几款中文字体呗
<Xunrui> 宋体
<M-sprite> 我是正经人家的孩子，。。。。。而你是剑雨里的那个太监。。。不是不行，你是没有。。。。
<M-sprite> 玩笑的。。。
<Xunrui> 我表示我仍然纯洁..
<M-sprite> vicwjb: 温泉一网站上找一下就有
<cqcyj222> ??
<Xunrui> 温泉?
<M-sprite> 当时看电影的时候觉得太TMD经典了，才深深记者的
<M-sprite> 文泉译
<Xunrui> 说话错误很多..
<Xunrui> 先过一遍Emacs吧..
<NoIE> 我下载了一个.rar文件，网上说解压密码在压缩文件的注解中，可是，我该怎样看压缩文件的注解呀？
<microcai> NoIE: wine winrar
<Xunrui> NoIE: 人家的说明是 for Windows 的, 你得用Wine开WinRar
<NoIE> microcai: 有别的方法吗？
<microcai> NoIE:  .rar 文件，还加密，一定是 for windows 的软件，你用 linux 打开它干吗？！
<Xunrui> microcai: 黄片..
<microcai> Xunrui .......
<NoIE> microcai: 不是软件。
<microcai> Xunrui ... ...
<Xunrui> microcai: 说对了
<M-sprite> 有john把密码破译出来。。。。。
<NoIE> 动作片，动作片。
<M-sprite> 额，果然是H
<Xunrui> 什么动作片啊~~?
<Xunrui> M-sprite 不是正经人家的孩子吗? 怎么也懂这些??
<M-sprite> Xunrui: 就是正经人家才会知道H啊，不是正经人家不会接受这种教育的。。。。。
<Xunrui> M-sprite: 嗯嗯,看来我很纯洁
<NoIE> 直接用 rar v [文件名] 就可以查看注解了。
<Xunrui> NoIE: 但是我用的是7-Zip怎么办?
<NoIE> xunrui: 从网上搜索解决方法。
<MeaCulpa> rar 加密貌似linux的unrar不行
<MeaCulpa> 换句话说，rar lab 不让搞？
<NoIE> 是吗？我下载的文件可以解压缩。
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 不知道啊，试过就知道了啊
 * microcai gnome3 ....
<Xunrui> ?
 * microcai gnome3 lone live .....
<Xunrui> 不理解
 * microcai ;)
<Xunrui> 不行不行,城市里车太少了..
<fprint> !
<Xunrui> ?
<Xunrui> ^k^, hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍘ 
<fprint> mirc和xchat，哪个好用？
<Xunrui> pidgin
<fprint> ...
<Xunrui> 剩下两个都是收费的
<Xunrui> 就pg免费
<fprint> 不考虑费用呢
<fengarenas> xchat我用.
<Xunrui> xchat 是 cross-platform, 追求能够通用并很熟悉的话xchat
<fprint> 以前用过xchat，感觉有时候会卡死
<Xunrui> 那就Pidgin
<fprint> 没用过mirc
<MeaCulpa> xchat 官方windows binary收费，第三方的免费
 * Xunrui === !!! Pidgin !!! ===
<fprint> 哦
<MeaCulpa> pidgin省事
<Xunrui> 据说能上Q
<MeaCulpa> 无Q,未考
<fprint> 以前上过，经常掉线
<fengarenas> EMPATHY这个不能上QQ
<fprint> 哎，先睡觉了，明天再换了试试
<fengarenas> 郁悶.
<microcai> good
<microcai> 用 prelink 把系统给 prelink  了一下
<fprint> microcai,你名字好搞
<Xunrui> fprint永远的走了,去睡觉了,欢送~
<fprint> ……
<Xunrui> 鼓掌~~
<fprint> 我很久很久没上了
<microcai> fprint: ...
<fprint> microcai,别告诉我你姓蔡
<Xunrui> 感觉microcai很像microsoft
<microcai> fprint: 就是
<fprint> ……
<Xunrui> 蔡阿姨
<fengarenas> ....
<fprint> microcai,我还是去睡觉好了
 * microcai 欢送 fprint
 * Xunrui 送花圈
 * microcai prelink 后看着静态加载地址我就感觉很爽
<Xunrui> 那是虾米?
<fprint> 别欢送，等我选好了irc客户端，我将常年驻守这里
<Xunrui> 猫儿洞
<pityonline> 如果 cp 一堆文件，然后用 ctrl+z 把 cp 进程放在后台，该进程只是保留，但实际不工作了对吗？
<Xunrui> 不明白哦
<fprint> 大家早安
<Xunrui> 早上好,送你花圈
<fprint> 我很诧异此频道人数如此之稳定，一直在五六十左右
<pityonline> 请问：如果 cp 一堆文件，然后用 ctrl+z 把 cp 进程放在后台，该进程只是保留，但实际不工作了对吗？
<Xunrui> 你试着和^k^说hi
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍙ 
<Xunrui> ^k^: 真乖
<microcai> pityonline: 你可以试试就知道了啊
<pityonline> microcai: 唉，我就是试了发现这现象不相信才来问的
 * microcai pityonline: 有人不信观察，非么信胡诌
<pityonline> microcai: 我只是想确认一下
 * microcai 有人执行 reboot 命令，电脑重启了，然后去问别人，reboot 是不是重启的命令。白痴不？！
 * microcai 提一个问题，编译出一个完整的系统到底么花多少时间？！
<pityonline> microcai: :) thx anyway
<Xunrui> 不一定,Dos和Win7编译差的远了
 * microcai 比如，编译一个完整的 ubuntu 和 windows XP 要多久？
<Xunrui> 没测过.....
 * microcai Xunrui XP 的话，需要一个小时吧。代码只有一点点诶
<microcai> Xunrui ubuntu 需要半年。所以半年发行一个新版本
<Xunrui> 难说
<Xunrui> "microcai" 这个名字 翻译过来应该是 "小菜" 吧?
<microcai> Xunrui yep
<Xunrui> 我拿去用了~~
<MeaCulpa> microcai: windows XP 是微内核，大系统，估计比linux什么的快
<Xunrui> MeaCulpa: Ubuntu也是微内核
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  XP 比 linux 快？！不可能
<MeaCulpa> Xunrui: ubuntu是linux么？
<Xunrui> MeaCulpa: Linux-based
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 啥驱动都没的linux...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  XP 比 Linux + X 快 ，比 linux + wayland 慢
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那就不知道了~~
<Xunrui> Linux也可以算一个内核吧..
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  wayland  就是很快嘛
<MeaCulpa> Xunrui: 跑得是Linux么
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不知道，完全没法说
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  .. ..
<Xunrui> MeaCulpa: Ubuntu算是一个壳,跑在Linux上
<MeaCulpa> Xunrui: 内核是不是Linux
<Xunrui> MeaCulpa: 可以这么理解
<MeaCulpa> Xunrui: 那就一定比Windows内核大了去了，Windows光个内核啥都干不了估计
<Xunrui> 也许吧
<Xunrui> 你可以去找 Windows Research Kernel 分析下
<microcai> Xunrui windows 光一个内核，插个U盘都识别不了
<microcai> Xunrui linux  就可以
<Xunrui> 其实内核的定义也不明确的..
 * microcai Xunrui windows 内核过度依赖非内核层面的东西
<Xunrui> hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍙ 
<Xunrui> microcai 为内核的体现
<Xunrui> 微内核
<Xunrui> 该睡觉了,要不老婆该让我跪搓衣板咯~~
<MeaCulpa> 微菜，睡觉吧
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 你怎么不睡觉
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我准备吃午饭后再睡
<Xunrui-iPhone> 其实我仍然存在
<fengarenas> .....nice
<xinli> 我刚吃完宵夜
<xinli> 现在在吃饭后甜点
 * microcai k10 处理器用什么优化标准？
 * microcai k10 处理器用什么优化标志？
<mza_> 他妈的，用wine装个qq真他妈的麻烦！
<mza_> 那个winetricks好久没更新了？flash验证错误，msxml3找不到了……
<fengarenas> GOOD NIGHT
<ZJ> hi
<^k^> ZJ, 好  ㍛ 
<ZJ> 你好.
<^k^>  06:16
<MeaCulpa> hi, @^k^
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-17
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍠ 
<Administ1ator> a
<leaveboy> test
<^k^> leaveboy, ....  ㍡ 
<leaveboy> 什么
<leaveboy> ^k^: 有一个框框
<Xunrui> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍡ 
<Xunrui> ^k^: 真乖
<leaveboy> Xunrui: .....
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 早上真宁静~
<lifeng> leaveboy 被机器人欺负好几次了
<Xunrui> lifeng: 怎么说??
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍡ 
<Xunrui> ^k^: hi 你妹
<Xunrui> 被无视了..
<lifeng> Xunrui, 调整下字体
<Xunrui> ?
<Xunrui> lifeng: 不理解
<lifeng> 我在调整字体，顾不上说话
<Xunrui> lifeng: 什么字体?
<lifeng> Xunrui, xchat的字体
<Xunrui> lifeng: Pidgin的路过~
<lifeng> Xunrui, 开的频道多了标签就看不到标题
<Xunrui> lifeng: 你开多少个频道?
<lifeng> Xunrui, xchat可以用树形的频道列表
<lifeng> Xunrui, 十来个
<Xunrui> lifeng: 我就3个
<Xunrui> lifeng: 汗颜
<lifeng> Xunrui, 3个pidgin够用
<Xunrui> lifeng: 表示IRC是无聊了突然想起,还不知道去哪个频道..
<leaveboy> lifeng: 我这可以看到
<leaveboy> irssi is better
<Xunrui> leaveboy: It's cross-platform ??
<leaveboy> Xunrui: yes
<leaveboy> Xunrui: linux unix window
<Xunrui> leaveboy: window ?
<leaveboy> Xunrui: windows
<calebot> http://colemak.com/ # Colemak keyboard layout
<roylez> calebot: 我在跟 http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/carpalx/ 的作者联系，设计一个不改变hjkl位置的键盘布局
<leaveboy> 我们这边的人还是比较少
<leaveboy> 我看ubuntu里面有好几千人
<ofan> 我们的qq群里好几亿人
<leaveboy> ofan: 你乃极品
<ofan> leaveboy: 过奖
<leaveboy> ofan: 不客气
<Xunrui> Irssi怎么登陆服务器??
 * Xunrui 啊! 谁是用Irssi的啊!!
<leaveboy> '/connect irc.ubuntu.com 8001'
<roylez> Xunrui: .
<leaveboy> 其他的都差不多
<iGnome> 1010的任务栏，居然不更新xterm的标题了。nnnnd
<calebot> 任务栏坏掉了？
<iGnome> 不实时更新标题而已
<leaveboy> 问一个问题
<iGnome> 我的高级的下载进度，只能hover还可以看到了。
<leaveboy> 在多线程中使用system()调用多了会出现问题--系统崩溃
<iGnome> □□□■▭▭▭
<leaveboy> 求替换方法，及如何处理
<ofan> C？
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 不好意思,没有注意,我试试
<leaveboy> ofan: 是的
<leaveboy> 昨天我看python调用os
<leaveboy> os.system 也有此问题
<iGnome> 调用多。。几个进程哦
<Xunrui-Irssi> Xunrui, ....
<ofan> python支持多线程？
<iGnome> roylez: .
<Xunrui> leaveboy: Irssi怎么出中文
<jyf1987> ofan: yes 不过有个 GIL
<leaveboy> 你就写一个进程创建一个线程里面使劲的调用system
 * Xunrui leaveboy: Irssi怎么写中文啊??
<ofan> jyf1987: 那个好用？
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 点窗口--右键--chang setting 里面有一个tranlate选项，宣称utf-8
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 真的耶~
<Xunrui-Irssi> Xunrui, 中文测试~~
<Xunrui-Irssi> leaveboy: 但是在窗口里还是没有中文啊,只有UTF-8转义符
<jyf1987> ofan: 什么哪个好用？
<ofan> jyf1987: GIL
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 GIL是 全局解释器锁 我是说有这个东西在 python的多线程并不算真的多线程 额
<leaveboy> Xunrui-Irssi: /SET term_charset UTF-8
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 哦~
<leaveboy> Xunrui-Irssi: http://ggarlic.org/blog/2008/05/irssi-for-windows/
<leaveboy> Xunrui-Irssi: see it
<Xunrui> leaveboy: I will.
<ofan> jyf1987: 哦
<leaveboy> Xunrui-Irssi:打开频道后好像设置有问题，在你进入频道之前设置以后都会起作用
<ofan> jyf1987:py的跟lua的coroutine一样的吧
<Xunrui-Irssi> Xunrui, 测试~
<ofan> golang貌似也是这种
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 算了,不折腾了,还是Pidgin算了
<iGnome> if(fork()==0){`$TERM ~/bin/flash-down.pl $_`;exit;}
<iGnome> 多简单
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 呵呵
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 折腾才有意思
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 自己写个来用~~
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 但是怎么写Cross-Platform
<leaveboy> 现在多数自己写的都是用irc的源码，irssi好像是作者根据协议自己写的
<leaveboy> : 折腾才有意思
<leaveboy> 这里面右键就是黏贴比较郁闷、
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 你使用的主要平台是什么??
<Xunrui> 感覺繁體字怪噁心了..
<leaveboy> Xunrui: linux
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 如果給客戶端起個名字的話,你會寫什麼?
<jyf1987> ofan: 刚才我说到哪里了
<lifeng> Xunrui, lbirc
<Xunrui> 跟人家500多人的Channel比起來我們正少人...
<Xunrui> lifeng: 額
<Xunrui> lifeng: 我起名叫做chlIRC
<leaveboy> Xunrui:写什么？
<Xunrui> leaveboy: IRC客戶端
<leaveboy> ofan: http://woodpecker.org.cn/abyteofpython_cn/chinese/ch10s02.html#fourth
<^k^> ⇪ title: 简明 Python 教程 / 解决问题——编写一个Python脚本 / 解决方案
<Xunrui> ^k^: 那是什麼??
<leaveboy> ^k^是不是个机器人
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 是的
<Xunrui> ^k^: hi
<ofan> jyf1987: 。。。
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 随便起个名字
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍢ 
<Xunrui> leaveboy: ?
<Xunrui> ^k^: 乖
<ofan> leaveboy: ？
<leaveboy> 上面的网址我是给 ofan 的，这里文章里面有讲尽量避免调用os.system
<Xunrui> Question: 如果你的IRC只用一個窗口顯示你所有的消息的話,你願意麼?
<jyf1987> ofan: 刚才我被pidgin搞死了
<ofan> leaveboy: 奥...
<Xunrui> jyf1987: pidgin怎麼了?
<ofan> jyf1987: 好吧，还有个py的问题，我用socket建立了多个连接，想同时处理它们，是不是该搞多线程啥的
<Xunrui> 誰知道IRC的表情怎麼實現?
<ofan> jyf1987: 现在一个while True:里不停地recv数据，但是跑起来感觉像阻塞了一样..
<ofan> jyf1987: 人涅...
<leaveboy> ofan: 看下面的重要，个人感觉这个问题就是调用系统system导致的
<Xunrui> ofan: 你的问题应该可以用多线程解决~
<ofan> Xunrui: 问题py的多线程不太会搞
<Xunrui> ofan: Google IT
<ofan> Xunrui: google过了
<Xunrui> ofan: Google it, again
<ofan> 现在就看py的文档
<Xunrui> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍢ 
<roylez> iGnome: .
<Lavande> deluge有没有反吸血的方法？
<Xunrui> Lavande: deluge是emule的mod吗?
<Lavande> Xunrui不是，是BT下载工具
 * Xunrui Irssi 这样了怎么办 ??  http://imagebin.org/138340
 * Xunrui Irssi 这样了怎么办 ??  http://imagebin.org/138340
 * Xunrui Irssi 这样了怎么办 ??  http://imagebin.org/138340
 * Xunrui Irssi 这样了怎么办 ??  http://imagebin.org/138340
<^k^> Xunrui:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Xunrui-Irssi> Xunrui 杯具了...
<ofan> Xunrui: 在win下用irssi...
<Xunrui-Irssi> 像上图那样怎么办?
<Xunrui> 好像解禁了
<ofan> Xunrui: win下终端是GBK的
 * roylez 表示windows用户悲催是正常的、必须的
 * calebot 表示windows用户悲催是正常的、必须的
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 这个问题就是需要重新启动irssi，启动irssi后先设置字符
<Xunrui-Irssi> exit
<leaveboy> settings = {
<leaveboy>   core = {
<leaveboy>     real_name = "leaveboy";
<leaveboy>     user_name = "leaveboy";
<leaveboy>     nick = "leaveboy";
<^k^> leaveboy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 你杯具了
<Xunrui> mode
<lgd> 没有人说话啊？
<Xunrui-Irssi> leaveboy: 真的有用耶
<Xunrui-Irssi> leaveboy: 中文正常了
<lgd> 本来不正常吗？第一次使用
<Xunrui> lgd: 我指的是Irssi
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 在linux西面不存在字符编码的问题
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 为什么?
<NoIE> linux支持的编码太多了。
<Xunrui> NoIE: 那为什么leaveboy又说不存在问题
<NoIE> 不存在指的是不会出问题。
<Xunrui> 哦
<Xunrui> unit chlirc_Client;
<Xunrui> interface
<Xunrui> uses
<Xunrui>   IdIRC;
<Xunrui> type
<^k^> Xunrui:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Xunrui-Irssi> 哈哈
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 本来就是utf-8
<Xunrui-Irssi> leaveboy: 额,我那个Nick被封禁了...
<leaveboy> 。。。
<leaveboy> names
<Xunrui-Irssi> 无聊贴了一大串代码~~
<Xunrui> 然后就杯具了
<Xunrui> 目前正在编写IRC客户端, UI设计不知如何解决~~
<Router2> 小眼儿戴上帽子之后强大得多了...
<Xunrui> Router2: 那是什么??
<leaveboy> ...
<leaveboy> 下载贴到ubuntu paste上
<Router2> Xunrui: 这屋以前两Bot，俗称大小眼，目前就剩一个小眼儿了，不过戴上帽子了
<jyf1987> ofan: 用pyevent处理 其实最简单的select也可以的
<jyf1987> ofan: 只要你的连接不超过1024 没啥大问题
<churland> 没有人？
<ofan> jyf1987: 好，多谢.
<jyf1987> ofan: 为人民币服务
<leaveboy> ] [ ofan            ] [ sabalaba    ] [ Xunrui      ]
<sabalaba> ?
<churland> 祝大家元宵节快乐！
<leaveboy> 元宵节快乐！各位！
<iGnome> 3.9G	总计  roylez 一上午，还不错吧
<phoenixlzx> 来晒晒我的博客建站过程...
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219&p=2211781#p2211781
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<phoenixlzx> 水帖？？？
<tenzu> 网站架设版块怎么成了水帖
<freeflying> tenzu: 你去清理啊
<phoenixlzx> no,no no no...你看看再说..怎么能是水帖呢...
<tenzu> freeflying: 清理神马？应该是kk搞错了
<tenzu> freeflying: 帖子我正在看
<iGnome> tentum @@
<tenzu> iGnome: 你丫的把我nick都写错了
<maplebeats> æ°´è´´
<phoenixlzx> 我不信....这怎么可能是水帖....我明明是火属性的.....
<tenzu> 有python神马的，嗯嗯
<phoenixlzx> 额？
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍣ 
<phoenixlzx> ^k^: 你也会发乱码....
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍣ 
<Xunrui> ^k^: 儿子乖,你爸是李刚
<phoenixlzx> 不行....我再发一遍...
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219&p=2211781#p2211781
<phoenixlzx> 你在敢说这是水贴
<phoenixlzx> .....哑巴了
<Xunrui> 无视..
<phoenixlzx> 切
<leaveboy> I'm regester
 * leaveboy 晕倒
 * Xunrui ??
<leaveboy> test
<^k^> leaveboy, ....  ㍣ 
<Xunrui> test
<^k^> Xunrui, ....  ㍣ 
<leaveboy> 吃饭
<Xunrui> ^k^: fuck
<jyf1987> what
<Xunrui> nothing
<iGnome> http://i.imgur.com/HELSw.jpg tenzu 其实是不小心，按了menu，把你的名字翻译了，sdcv的事情。
<tenzu> iGnome: 你自己搞的破翻译吧
<Yangtse> 我用ubuntu 11.04 怎么安装gnome-shell ？
<Yangtse> call for help
<iGnome> 8盎司酒精、20滴橙子精油、30滴柠檬精油、10滴肉豆蔻精油、5滴香菜精油、10滴橙花精油和10滴肉桂精油
<ofan> 。。
<Yangtse> iGnome, 怎么安装？
<tenzu> coke
<Xunrui> iGnone, 那是什么?
<Yangtse> 春药
<Yangtse> 今天把系统升级了一下
<Yangtse> 下载了3G
<Yangtse> 问个问题
<Yangtse> 怎么配置unity？
<Yangtse> 左边的磁盘怎么弄没了
<Yangtse> 鼠标拖不动程序组
<Yangtse> 搜索不能输入中文
<Yangtse> 有人会用吗？
<Yangtse> 那玩意能用吗？
<Yangtse> 有人用过unity吗？
<LKoi> Yangtse: 你晚上再来问会好点，白天都是死人……
<Xunrui> 我是活的/..
<Yangtse> 但是好像你们没用过unity
<lifeng> 你才是。。。你全家都是。。。
<Xunrui> ...
<lifeng> 不好意思，太火暴了些
<Yangtse> unity通知区域有两个网络，怎么删除一个？
<Yangtse> 通知区域冇输入法
<Yangtse> 怎么弄上去？
<chenyj222> ??
<LKoi> 弱弱的问一句，unity是用来干嘛的
<Yangtse> Unity is a graphical interface designed for Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<Yangtse> 像gnome-shell一样
<Yangtse> gconf-editor里面也没有配置选项
<roylez> iGnome: 什么3.9G？
<chenwl> 请问nslookup如能查到/etc/hosts中的信息
<fujianwzh> 时不时就出现桌面右上角的关机图标消失，显示成用户名，这个是啥情况？ 从上个版本就出现这个问题
<hymnusalae> fujianwzh, 本來不就是用戶名嗎？
<Xunrui> 我是关机图标
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 旁边不是还有一个关机的图标么？
<hymnusalae> fujianwzh, 那你是顯示了兩個用戶名？
<fujianwzh> 最右上角，那个图标有时正常显示，有时变成用户名显示两个，搞不清楚，从上个版本10.04开始就这样了
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 你怎么知道？ 遇见过？
<hymnusalae> fujianwzh, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> fujianwzh, 遇見過1次。
<hymnusalae> fujianwzh, 後來莫名其妙就好了。
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 才1次啊，我是常遇见这种情况，上个版本开始就这样了。
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 现在都被我调整错乱了。 那个联网图标怎么移动？
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 网络连接指示的那个图标？ 移不动了。
<hymnusalae> fujianwzh, 聯網的圖標是在圖示托盤裏的，右鍵點左邊的小豎根才行。
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 哇，这个都能看见，那个小竖，也太考验鼠标了吧。
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 总算看见了，调整过来了。
<hymnusalae> fujianwzh, ……嗯。這個問題不太清楚是什麽原因。你看看網上有沒有類似的帖子什麽的吧。祝好運。
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 看来还是自己添加一个关机图标稳妥一些
<leaveboy> hoho
<leaveboy> 困成马了
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 那就睡。
<leaveboy> 关键是刚刚睡醒
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 估计那个那个小竖线只有一个像素点的宽度，太难点中了。 不注意，根本感觉不到还有这条竖线
<gjp> 大家里面有用Miredo的没？
<jyf1987> 如何用命令临时修改一个terminal里的字体大小？
<hymnusalae> fujianwzh, 2像素……右側還有影子。……
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 10.10根本就看不见小竖线，颜色都一样的
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 凭感觉点的
<gjp> 大家里面有用Miredo的没？???
<leaveboy> 你们子啊说什么东西
<leaveboy> 关于小竖线
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, Ubuntu Gnome面板上的圖示托盤的邊界線
<fujianwzh> hymnusalae, 才发觉，10.10版本也有自动换墙纸了。
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 哦！那个啊
<leaveboy> 重新换一个主题就变大了
<hymnusalae> fujianwzh, 呵呵。
<Xunrui> 有for Linux的PS么?
<hymnusalae> Xunrui, Photoshop?
<fujianwzh> Xunrui, 替代品是Gimp，PS只好wine
<Xunrui> hymnusalae: Yeah, It's Right
<hymnusalae> gjp, 你 whois 一下我們就知道我們哪個在用 IPv6 了。
<Xunrui> fujianwzh: Thx
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 具体的说换一下statusbar就可以了
<hymnusalae> gjp, 好像現在說話的這幾個都沒有用。
<gjp> hymnusalae: 这个。。。。
<fujianwzh> leaveboy, 关键是gnome面板这里有一个小Bug
<hymnusalae> gjp, 把平時常見的幾個人都 whois 一下，再單密吧。他們有的在上班，這樣說他們不一定能看的見。
<gjp> 我自己写了一个小东西。。。辅助Miredo的
<leaveboy> fujianwzh: BUG?
<gjp> 支持一下，谢谢！
<fujianwzh> leaveboy, 最右上角，那个关机图标有时正常显示，有时变成用户名显示两个，搞不清楚，从上个版本10.04开始就这样了
<Xunrui> fujianwzh:RP 或者是心灵感应
<jyf1987> 我们凑钱团购一个 gTLD吧
<jyf1987> 买个 .irc
<jyf1987> 我要个 jyf.irc
<leaveboy> fujianwzh: 这个还没发现，我是直接就把它kick掉了，那个东西不太实用，我那就显示时间、天气和empathy
<jyf1987> 你们大家自己搞自己的 $nick.irc
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, gTLD 要多少錢？
<gjp> http://u.115.com/file/t5d4dc075b
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: setup fee 18.5w dollor
<jyf1987> 年费 2.5w 刀
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 嗯，你加油吧。
<jyf1987> 如果要开放申请 按10刀一年来 要维持年费 需要有2500个付费用户 额
<jyf1987> 要不我们团购.qq这个吧
<jyf1987> 到时候肯定发财
<leaveboy> ....
<jyf1987> 等买下来以后 按出股分红运营
<leaveboy> 要发财去买黄金
<fujianwzh> 有人开发 Android 软件的么？
<leaveboy> 没！
<Xunrui> ..
<Xunrui> gTLD是什么?
<hymnusalae> Xunrui, Generic top-level domain
<Xunrui> 有钱
<fujianwzh> 开发Android软件看来还是有点机会的
<Xunrui> .com 吗?
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 你不能團購QQ的。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, QQ是人家的商標，人家要回的話你拿不到錢的。
<Xunrui> 据说有 .qq 的域名
<fujianwzh> 靠买卖域名发财，这个想法有点过时了。
<fujianwzh> 前途暗淡啊
<fujianwzh> 还不如卖火车票呢
<RavenChan> LVM2需要内核支持吗？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 要。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 这可不一定 icann可不是南山法院
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 要打patch？还是要开什么功能？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 沒有，商標索取一般都不賠。你又沒有公司名字叫QQ之類的。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 這種搶注誰賠你呀……
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 沒有，內核支持的不就是嗎？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 可以成立阿 叫 QuestQuery 这样不行阿
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, ?
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……
<leaveboy> ls
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_tw/lvm2.xml 這個上面寫的還算細致，你看吧。內核支持的我記得就是 LVM2
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux 文件 -- Gentoo LVM2 installation
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, LVM1都什麽年代的事了？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我又没问lvm1....
<jyf1987> 抢注个 .html也行
<jyf1987> http://jyf.html
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哦，那我理解錯了。總之你看吧。內核都有支持。
<fujianwzh> jyf1987, 以前遇到一个134.com域名没有抢，现在想来还是有些可惜
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 不知道在哪。。。
<jyf1987> fujianwzh: 我以前注册过一个 L39.cn的域名 没有续费 想想南山法院 我还是放弃了
<hymnusalae> Device Drivers  ---> Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)  --->
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 這裏。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, thx
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 把那裏的根據你需要選上。
<fujianwzh> jyf1987, 有前途的域名，花不多的钱。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, L39.cn 和 QQ 什麽關系？
<jyf1987> fujianwzh: 但是移动比腾讯还狠阿 移动连腾讯都敢摆 我怎么搞得多他们呢
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 没关系
<fujianwzh> jyf1987, 现在没什么戏了。稍微好点的都抢光了
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 那怕什麽南山法院。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 对了，这个内核RAID和lvm谁的效率比较高？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 呃，是一起的……
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 沒有內核的 Raid 的支持，你 LVM 跑不起來的。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 不是一起的。。。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 你的脑子不灵活 跟你解释不清
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, lvm要的是这个：device mapper support
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哦，你是說  < >  RAID support 是吧。
<jyf1987> fujianwzh: 关键是cn的米你敢用么
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 嗯
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 那個是要看你的硬件吧。這個我真不懂。
<fujianwzh> jyf1987, 我说的是那个 134.com ，你的那个什么cn域名，没啥前途
<jyf1987> fujianwzh: 那当然 我是比较喜欢搞 phishing
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, imtx.cn 不是還正常嗎？
<Yangtse> 笔记本亮度无法调节
<Yangtse> 怎么回事？
<Yangtse> 10.04升级到11.04就成这样了
<hymnusalae> Yangtse, 系統、版本、顯卡、機器型號。
<Yangtse> 原来能调节的
<Guest73265> 我在我的机器上装好了postfix，现在我用mail往我的gmail邮箱发送邮件，但是去收到了postfix的Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender邮件。我google了很多的解决方法，但是都没有成功，请问有没有谁遇到过相同的问题
<Yangtse> y450
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 你问他自己
<Yangtse> 显卡gt240m
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 還好呀，接了個通知，然後又接著用了。
<Yangtse> hymnusalae, 怎么办啊？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 你是 imtx?
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我不是呀。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 博客上有寫呀。
<Yangtse> gnome的亮度小插件显示无法获取笔记本亮度
<hymnusalae> Yangtse, 哦，你在用11.04呀？
<Yangtse> 电源管理里面没有亮度选项了
<hymnusalae> Yangtse, “那嚇著小朋友什麽的就是意料之中的了”
 * jyf1987 又让小孩子耍 算了 写代码
<Guest73265> 我在我的机器上装好了postfix，现在我用mail往我的gmail邮箱发送邮件，但是去收到了postfix的Undelivered Mail Returned to
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, ……
<Yangtse> 对啊，10.04升级的
<Yangtse> 下载了3g
<hymnusalae> Yangtse, 你再等等看其它人吧。我沒有用過測試版的東西……
<leaveboy> ls
<fujianwzh> Guest73265, 往gmail邮箱发送邮件啊，不好搞
<Yangtse> hymnusalae, 大牛，快点解决这个问题啊
<hymnusalae> Yangtse, 我要是牛我就幫你解決了，剛才 jyf1987 你讓人家跑了你怪誰……
<Guest73265> fujianwzh: 我在公司就没有问题的
<Yangtse> jyf1987, 大神，赶紧解决这个问题啊
<hymnusalae> Guest73265, 郵件裏怎麽說的。
<leaveboy> ...
<fujianwzh> Guest73265, gmail邮箱好像有些比较特殊的地方，我说不清楚。
<Guest73265> fujianwzh: 现在在家里的电脑，但是发送不出去，估计是postfix的设置问题
<leaveboy> 妖怪：哪里跑~
<Yangtse> 现在在终端也无法调节亮度
<Guest73265> hymnusalae: wait a moment
<fujianwzh> Guest73265, Gmail有验证啥的。
<Yangtse> leaveboy, 妖怪，赶紧解决这个问题啊
<Guest73265> Final-Recipient: rfc822; hermitinhistory@gmail.com
<Guest73265> Action: failed
<Guest73265> Status: 5.0.0
<Guest73265> Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; gmail.com
<Guest73265> 这是主要信息
<leaveboy> 、重装比你等待解决来的更快点
<fujianwzh> Guest73265, 防垃圾邮件的
<Guest73265> fujianwzh: 我什么内容都发不过去
<Guest73265> fujianwzh: 是postfix发不出去，都没有到gmail的服务器上，好像
<Guest73265> 这是postfix的日志：relay=none, delay=0.2, delays=0.14/0.01/0/0.05, dsn=5.0.0, status=bounced (gmail.com)
<fujianwzh> Guest73265, 搞不定。
<leaveboy> someone
<leaveboy>  2/c
<leaveboy> ;s
<Guest73265> 还是谢了
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: topic 好久不更新了
<RavenChan> 杯具，电源线松了一直在用电池....发现的时候只有6%的电了...
<leaveboy> RavenChan: 那不影响啊！用就是了，过会待机就好了
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 和 happyaron 去說。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 偶爾用用電池據說不錯，不知道是真的假的。
<M-sprite> sudo apt-get update 错误。 http://pastebin.com/MnZC6B74
<M-sprite> sudo apt-get update 错误。 http://pastebin.com/MnZC6B74 要怎么修正啊？
<leaveboy> M-sprite: 在源里吧他掀掉
<M-sprite> leaveboy: 那我那个软件不久无法更新了么？
<leaveboy> 有没有推荐的频道
<leaveboy> M-sprite: 你现在都无法更新
<M-sprite> leaveboy: 额。。。。不是好办法。。。。
<leaveboy> M-sprite: 那就西安注释掉好了
<M-sprite> 注释掉和删除一样啊
<phoenixlzx> RavenChan: 按说锂电池到1%～5%就该充电了
<M-sprite> 再说我不知到这个在哪儿注释掉啊
<leaveboy> M-sprite: 。。。。
<leaveboy> 有没有好的频道推荐下
<M-sprite> leaveboy: source里没有这个网址找到。。。
<RavenChan> phoenixlzx, 嗯，插上电了。。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 电量过低影响电池寿命的
<leaveboy> anyone can hear me?
<ofan> no
<happyaron> RavenChan: 电池需要锻炼身体的
<happyaron> RavenChan: 一直有电才伤身
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<Xunrui> happyaron: 我的电池经常健身~~
<happyaron> Xunrui: :)
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 我的电脑显卡经常休假
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 不理解?
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 什么意思?
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 就是不上班了
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 额,我的显卡经常换班..
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 杯具
<Xunrui> Freenode还有哪个频道是闲聊的?
<leaveboy> 今天看到一则新闻,说一人用烟头点鞭炮，点了后将烟丢向空中，炮竹放到嘴里，~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 怎么说捏,杯具~~ 以后点炮时得小心啊..
<phoenixlzx> RavenChan: 锂电池经常要充电的....这样电池才能用的又长又好
<Aerowolf> 最近上论坛特别慢，打开http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/得好半天，大家有碰到这种情况吗？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<leaveboy> 人家都是用香点炮的
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 我是拿蜡烛..
<Aerowolf> 最近上论坛特别慢，打开得好半天，大家有碰到这种情况吗？
<phoenixlzx> Aerowolf: 没有
<Xunrui> ^k^告诉你了, 404错误
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 。。。。
<RavenChan> phoenixlzx, ?why
<phoenixlzx> Aerowolf: 我倒觉得挺快
<leaveboy> Aerowolf: 我这一直这样
<leaveboy> Aerowolf: 只有家里比较好
<phoenixlzx> RavenChan: 网上找的...说是这样对锂电池损害很小
<Xunrui> leaveboy: Pidgin表示从 "http" 开始 到 "情况吗?" 都是 URL ...
<Aerowolf> 能打开，就是慢，换了几个浏览器，都是这样。
<RavenChan> phoenixlzx, = =
<Xunrui> 不要注意这个链接                         http://rk.com
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 人家扫描关键字的
<Xunrui> 我测试^k^
<Xunrui> http://rk.com
<Aerowolf> 我现在在Xp下面，Opera和360都一样慢！
<Xunrui> 好像他无视我
<leaveboy> phoenixlzx: 电池最好是使用完了在充电
<phoenixlzx> leaveboy: 我以前也这么认为
<leaveboy> phoenixlzx: 这样使用要久点
<leaveboy> phoenixlzx: 难道凭现在变了
<leaveboy> 大家都在什么地方、上班还是、自由职业
<phoenixlzx> leaveboy: 不清楚，我只知道现在大家都这么说
<leaveboy> 14:57 < phoenixlzx> RavenChan: 网上找的...说是这样对锂电池损害很小
<leaveboy> 14:57 < Xunrui> leaveboy: Pidgin表示从 "http" 开始 到 "情况吗?" 都是 URL ...
<leaveboy> 14:58 < Aerowolf> 能打开，就是慢，换了几个浏览器，都是这样。
<leaveboy> 14:58 < RavenChan> phoenixlzx, = =
<leaveboy> 。。。
<leaveboy> 点错了一键
<leaveboy> 就出现黏贴
<phoenixlzx> http://rk.com 能访问么？？
<Yangtse> 我的问题解决了
<leaveboy> phoenixlzx: 可以
<leaveboy> 相当快
<leaveboy> phoenixlzx: hot girls
<phoenixlzx> 我没打开
<leaveboy> ....
<leaveboy> Yangtse: 你的什么问题
<NoIE> 我在英文版的谷歌下搜索“正版”，结果第2、3、4、5、6、、10条结果都是和微软有关的。
<phoenixlzx> 允许我再show一遍...    http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219
<Yangtse> 亮度
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<phoenixlzx> 又来了
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219
<Yangtse> 2.6.38内核有万恶题
<leaveboy> ....
<phoenixlzx> 为什么kk总说是水帖？
<Yangtse> 源里面没有2.6.17
<Yangtse> 37
<Yangtse> 怎么降级？降到36？
<leaveboy> phoenixlzx: wordpress
<phoenixlzx> leaveboy: ？
<hymnusalae> phoenixlzx, 為什麽那帖子非要登陸才能看呀？
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 那點炮那人最後如何了呢？
<hymnusalae> http://bilibili.us/video/av61953/index_2.html 小圓臉ED 紅白機版。
<leaveboy> phoenixlzx: 现在在医院口腔科
<Xunrui> http://www.google.com
<Xunrui> ^k^: http://www.google.com
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍧ 
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<hymnusalae> Xunrui, 使用機器人請私聊。：）
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我現在數學完蛋了。codeforcces.com第1期A組題就不會了……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那個鋪地板是用什麽方法的？
<Xunrui> hymnusalae: 我沒有使用機器人,我在玩機器人
<Xunrui> hymnusalae: 請使用標準書面用語
<hymnusalae> Xunrui, ……
<hymnusalae> Xunrui, 標準用語有不用標點的嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: (*) $ (m+a-1) `div` a $ (n+a-1) `div` a
<Xunrui> hymnusalae: 因為這裡內地人比較多,請使用內地標準書面用語 ~_~
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ((m+a-1) `div` a) * ((n+a-1) `div` a)
<qinglingquan> 大家在linux下搜索本地硬盘文件都用什么软件？
<NoIE> gnome自带的。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃，我錯了，我審題不嚴，把磚搞成長方形。
<hymnusalae> qinglingquan, mlocate 命令行。
<hymnusalae> qinglingquan, 偶爾用 find
<qinglingquan> gnome那个似乎慢
<happyaron> MaskRay: 请教个问题
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ?
<jiero> 新年快乐！
<happyaron> MaskRay: 文本文件里有两行，"abc:" 和 "de-abc:", 我想用 grep 查找 "abc:" 这行，而不要那个带de的，该怎么办？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我審錯題，把磚搞成長方形了，還想著怎麽處理橫著或者豎著的磚。
<xiooli> happyaron, grep "abc:" |grep -v "de"
<happyaron> 好的
<MaskRay> happyaron: grep -P '(?<!de-)abc:'
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這也是正則嗎？
<qinglingquan> hymnusalae: mlocate比locate先进的是什么？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: Perl 的正则，grep 加上 perl USE 就有了
<happyaron> xiooli: 这个不能用哦
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我尝试下
<hymnusalae> qinglingquan, 我不知道。只是 Gentoo 的安裝手冊上這麽說。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 要 pcre 支持，怀疑 debian 会悲剧
<happyaron> MaskRay: 呃
<xiooli> happyaron,  怎么会呢？
<happyaron> xiooli: 打印grep版本信息了
<happyaron> MaskRay: 确实悲剧
<xiooli> happyaron, 我这里能用阿
<hymnusalae> happyaron, grep "abc:" | grep --invert-match "de"
<hymnusalae> xiooli, FreeBSD 嗎？
<xiooli> hymnusalae, archlinux
<happyaron> xiooli: 哦，是我的情况有问题
<MaskRay> grep -P 要 pcre 支持的，编译的好处来了吧。。。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 我这里de实际上是"-V"
<MaskRay> happyaron: 应该是 -v 表示 --invert-match
<hymnusalae> xiooli, 呃。這個 ArchLinux 用的 grep 是哪裏的？
<happyaron>  --
<happyaron> MaskRay: ok
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我知道怎么弄了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 一般 Linux 是 coreutils 自帶 grep 嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: freebsd 用的也是 gnu 的 grep
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 没注意
<qinglingquan> hymnusalae: 哦，locate似乎每次都是重新索引数据库，似乎mlocate不同于它
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那這個區別是？
<xiooli> hymnusalae, xiooli@XIOOLI> pacman -Qo /bin/grep
<xiooli> /bin/grep 属于 grep 2.7-1
 * NoIE http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/NsTCkXcmXCg/ 他用的好像是苹果电脑。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你看看 ports 安装有没有 pcre 选项
<xiooli> grep (GNU grep) 2.7
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 二进制发行版的 grep 应该默认都不带 pcre 的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 沒有。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 帶了 pcre -v -V 就反過來了嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 带了 pcre 就能用 -P 了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦。我是說 happyaron 剛才 -v -V 是他用反了還是他的版本就是反的……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 他的可能带了各种 patch
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 应该用 grep -v -- "-V"
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦。明白了。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 你的 grep -v 是 version; -V 是 --invert-match?
<happyaron> MaskRay: 不是
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 沒有，只是他打錯了。
<happyaron> MaskRay: grep -v "-V" 的时候会认为 -V 也是参数
<happyaron> MaskRay: 而我是想去掉输入内容里带 -V 的行
<MaskRay> happyaron: 那是我理解错了，我以为你的 grep -v 是显示 version
<happyaron> :)
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 上次說 Haskell 正則是吧，我這好像是自帶的。庫是 Text.Regex
 * MaskRay 差点忘记 Control.Applicative 了，一直在用 <- return . (+1) =<< xxx 这类东西
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这个功能非常弱
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Applicative 的功能 Monad 都有呀？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦，我明白了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: ？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 上次那個改成 getLine <$> map read . words 確實更好
<hymnusalae> 反了
 * MaskRay 一直觉得 posix regex 是非常愚蠢的
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 为何
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 根本不考虑效率问题
<happyaron> MaskRay: 还有个问题，如果文件是 a-b_123-4_d.gz，我只要第一个下划线之前的 a-b，怎么用 sed 处理呢？
<happyaron> 文件名
<MaskRay> happyaron: sed -r 's/([^_]*).*/\1/'
<happyaron> MaskRay: 多谢
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 这跟效率有什么关系
 * happyaron 没学明白基础正则的掩面。。。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你讓不會正則的情何以堪……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 我就会s/a/b/g
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 一樣……
<ConcreteVitamin> Hi, I typed "man ls" in the terminal, and how do I get back? (C-o doesn't work.)
<happyaron> ConcreteVitamin: press "q"
<flay> libreoffice的配置文件在哪 我咋没找到啊
<ConcreteVitamin> happyaron: thanks, works
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 它有个规定是找最长匹配
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這樣的問題好無語的說。可是真沒有辦法……因為man 自己沒有說……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這樣的算不算軟件設計上的失誤呢……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 其实是调用了less/more
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 所以要看man less
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 恩。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 問題也沒有說……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 對了，sed 能處理文件名嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不能，但是可以用 ls 啊
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦。
<ConcreteVitamin> What does "." before the file (of course as well as directory) name imply?
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那又怎么了 就是每次都状态机里加个最长的长度就是了
<hymnusalae> ConcreteVitamin, Nothing special. For normal users, "ls" won't list those files.
<ConcreteVitamin> hymnusalae: I am learning the filesystem of Linux so I typed "ls -a".
<ConcreteVitamin> hymnusalae: Does it mean hidden files?
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 最左最长对 dfa 还好，对 nfa 来说，即使匹配成功也会继续查找其他分支。如果单纯用 posix 规定，那么结果有两个，要么是功能弱的 dfa，要么是性能非常糟糕的 nfa
<hymnusalae> ConcreteVitamin, yes.
<jyf1987> MaskRay: posxi本身也就是个精简的嘛
<jyf1987> 对这类东西有啥好要求的
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 它可以精简，但不应该设计这种严重影响性能的规定
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 也许有人能设计出posix regex engine 并且性能爆好的  ：】
<MaskRay> jyf1987: grep -E '(((((((((.+)+)+)+)+)+)+)+)+)+\1'，建立一个全是 a 的文件，看看效果
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你试吧 我在赶工写代码
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 长度不需要很长，20个字符就足够了
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 难道会陷入循环？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: posix 的设计导致了它在任何情况下都不会优于普通的 nfa
<jyf1987> 这类regex bug 上次我在 explotie db里见过了
<jyf1987> 额  不扯
<MaskRay> 这个不是 bug，posix regex 必然会慢
<MaskRay> 我加个反向引用是为了防止它用 dfa
<MaskRay> 把 -E 改成 -P 就瞬间执行完了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/~rsc/regexp-img/grep1p.png
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍨ 
<ellison> 请问怎么把IRC上的用户登录登出的信息屏蔽掉？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 哪里的图？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 随便找的= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不要激动= =这里的perl才5.8
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那你又是在哪看到的？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 能否证明对于任何导致正常 nfa 达到指数级复杂度的模式，posix nfa 也必然指数级。但反之未必
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我问你你是在哪看到这个东西的= =还是自己想的？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 知道 posix regex 是最左最长原则后随便构造了一个
<RavenChan> MaskRay, Orz
<M-sprite> ofan: 怎么在mutt里搜索大于150K的邮件？
<ofan> M-sprite: 不会mutt...
<M-sprite> ofan: 哦，你知道谁玩mutt吗
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这个东西的速度似乎还要受文本里面具体字符个数的影响...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是perl也是最左最长啊
<happyaron> 可恶的rm
<MaskRay> RavenChan: grep -E 应该没智能到发现全 a 就直接返回最长的偶数个
<happyaron> 我又删错文件了。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 每一层 + 它都会尝试所有可能
<leaveboy> happyaron: 恭喜你
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我记得perl也是如此？
<leaveboy> happyaron: 删除文件之前要想想有没有备份
<happyaron> leaveboy: 当临时文件删的
<leaveboy> 那你更悲剧
<happyaron> leaveboy: 不过还好，我的终端里有完整的记录，copy and paste
<happyaron> 再修下bug，就好了。
 * happyaron gnome-terminal scroll back 5120 lines...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: perl -le 'print $1 if "abc" =~ /(ab?(bc)?)/'
<leaveboy> happyaron: 好像默认没有那么多
<happyaron> leaveboy: 我故意设置的。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这个怎么了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 输出 ab，但 abc 是最长匹配
<RavenChan> MaskRay,不清楚= =
<leaveboy> MaskRay: 说的是正则表达式把
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 正常 nfa 发现 b? 能匹配但 (bc)? 不能时就停下来了，posix nfa 还要尝试 b 不取，取 bc
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 所以不是最左最长
<MaskRay> leaveboy: 对。我觉得 posix regex 非常愚蠢
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是我记得小骆驼书里面说perl也是这样的。。。某非那书过时了囧...
<leaveboy> MaskRay: 为什么这么说
<MaskRay> leaveboy: 追求最左最长导致严重的性能问题
<leaveboy> MaskRay:你说的是贪婪吧
<MaskRay> cfy 来了，问问他吧
<leaveboy> MaskRay: 有懒惰方式
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我再去翻翻小骆驼书。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么?
<cfy> leaveboy: perl?
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan:什么情况?
<iGirl> iGnome: 死ee,还不下班啊,哈哈,今天就过年了,我的g呢,哈哈
<leaveboy> 我说的是正则表达式,在很多都有用,不仅仅是perl
<MaskRay> leaveboy: 而且结果也不大好预测。a? a* 我们都知道是应该尽可能匹配，但 posix 要最长分析就麻烦了
<leaveboy> 刚刚那个其实使用".*?"就好了
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么题目呀
<iGirl> 晕,什么键盘..大键盘数字键全部挂了
<iGirl> 不试哦...今天放假呢
 * iGirl 求修理工...修理我的键盘
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 会不会是这样，perl发现匹配了以后就会停下来，但是如果还未匹配的话就会像grep一样处理？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 而grep会尝试所有可能的匹配情况？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 应该是这样，因为 grep -E 需要找到最长的，它不能发现匹配了就停下来
<iGnome> RavenChan: perl有s///g
<iGnome> iGirl: nnnnd
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嗯，但是perl默认的通配符还是贪婪的呀
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 比如a*不会只匹配一个字符的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 就像 a?(ab?) ，如果文本以 ab 开头，那么无论 a?(ab?) 还跟了什么，正常 nfa 都为立刻返回 a
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嗯
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 但 grep -E 会检查剩下来的部分
<jyf1987> gnome下默认那个文件管理起名字叫啥来着
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是太囧了，我在你刚才给的那个正则头尾加了^和$
<RavenChan> MaskRay, egrep还是照样慢
<leaveboy> jyf1987: nautil
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 刚才那个模式，内层 + 一开始尝试匹配 n 个 a，所有外层的 + 只能选重复1次，但反向引用失败。回溯，内层尝试 n-1 个；回溯；尝试 n-2 个；直到 floor(n/2) 个
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 他难道不知道整行都匹配了就不会更长了么= =
<leaveboy> jyf1987: nau开头的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 刚那个，grep的话复杂度是len^层数
<leaveboy> MaskRay: 其实你可以限定次数的‘{n,m}’
<RavenChan> MaskRay, perl的话是len左右吧
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 但这样的情况不胜枚举，它不可能预判没一种情况
<RavenChan> MaskRay, better than none= =
<MaskRay> leaveboy: 我只是在找让 grep -E 变慢的例子。。。
<MaskRay> leaveboy: 但 grep -P 不受影响的
<leaveboy> MaskRay: 人家都想变快
<MaskRay> leaveboy: 只是举例子说明 posix regex 设计不佳
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这不叫设计不佳= =这只是为了实现“最左最长”这个功能所付出的代价
<RavenChan> MaskRay, perl没有这个功能啊，虽然比较快
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 这不就说明最左最长这个设计不好
<leaveboy> MaskRay: 肯定有其他可以弥补的方式
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这不是设计，这是功能= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你只能说“选择包含这个功能”不是一个好选择
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 嗯。而且不带这个功能的可以模拟这个功能，带这个功能的确很难模拟不带这个功能的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 优先级从左到右，尽可能满足高优先级的，这样比较好。比如 a?ab?，满足 a? 优先级高于满足 ab?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么模拟
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 就像 多个 |，不带“这个功能”有很强的灵活性。但“带了这个功能”就不行了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嘛，我到觉得应该给一个参数来选择是否使用这个功能..
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 应该有办法模拟，比如 a?ab? 可以弄成 ab|a
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那你一开始那个呢= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 想不出来，这个要让它实现分解因数的功能？
<ConcreteVitamin> I am running irssi in one of my terminal windows. In other cases I press Q to go back, but how do I do in such program?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, =w=
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 所以还是算了吧，需要速度就用grep -P
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 对了这个 '(ii+)\1+
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 对了这个 '(ii+)\1+'
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那有"这个功能"的能不能模拟"没这个功能"的 a?(ab)?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 可以匹配质数。。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 匹配合数？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 口误= =
<happyaron> if [ ! `file $1 | grep shell` ]; then
<happyaron> 这句怎么改才能正常工作？
<leaveboy> MaskRay: a?ab? 其实应该是 a?(ab)?
<happyaron> roylez: 主席在不
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你是不是得到 Too many argument?
<MaskRay> leaveboy: 对，我弄错了
<lifeng> happyaron, if [ -z "`file $1 | grep shell`" ]; then
<leaveboy> ConcreteVitamin: restart it
<hymnusalae> happyaron, if file /sbin/mount_ntfs | grep shell; then 就可以了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, grep 找不到返回值為 1
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 我看看，是unexpected operator
<happyaron> lifeng: 我试试
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 搞錯了 if file $1 | grep -v shell > /dev/null; then
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 不好意思。
<ofan> happyaron: if [ -n "`file $1 | grep shell`" ]; then ?
<happyaron> 我看看-n/z哪个更好，这个方法能正常运行
<ofan> 不是-z就是-n
<happyaron> lifeng: hymnusalae ofan thanks
<lifeng> -n是非空，-z是空
<happyaron> ok
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 無視那個吧。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: :)
<jyf1987> shit   sina和163的feed服务器都是2b
<jyf1987> 既不支持etag也不支持last-modified
<jyf1987> 只有sohu还行
<MaskRay> if file /sbin/mount_ntfs | grep -q shell; then
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 還有個-q……越來越簡單了……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你目前有自己定義過一個 Monad 或者 Functor 嗎？
<pangyu> 我用kde ati的闭源驱动，Xorg居然占200M多内存，正常么？
<pangyu> 转眼1G多的内存没了
<hymnusalae> pangyu, 如果使用上沒有什麽障礙的話，你管它內存怎麽分配……
<pangyu> hymnusalae: 还想多开点东西，怕不够用
<leaveboy> pangyu: 都快挂了还正常
<pangyu> leaveboy: 要买内存了
<happyaron> pangyu: 那么多，是内存泄露了吧
<happyaron> pangyu: 我这里就几十M，gnome
<RavenChan> cfy, squashfs rocks
<happyaron> 压缩过程不rock啊
<cfy> 搞系统郁闷死...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, top 裏看到的 Res 就是內存占用嗎？ 382M 這裏。
<RavenChan> happyaron, ?
<cfy> RavenChan: rock是啥意思...
<hymnusalae> pangyu, 有位382M的同學在這裏，你繼續吧。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 没有
<RavenChan> happyaron, 话说你block size是多少？
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥好像我的oss间歇性无法加载模块...
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 应该是RES
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 沒有什麽？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 呃，btrfs默认
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哦。我反應過來了。
<pangyu> hymnusalae: 额
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我在说squashfs= =
<happyaron> cfy: 我用alsa了，oss的声音输入还不确定有没有问题，然而我需要voip
<hymnusalae> pangyu, 你接受的了了吧。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 没自定义 type typeclass
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, X 22m...
<happyaron> RavenChan: 哦。。。我没有用那个，压缩过程有点痛苦。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 你的X怎么了= =
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯，我想起來了。
<lainme_> xorg 60m
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我也不知道。
<pangyu> hymnusalae: http://imagebin.org/138384
<cfy> happyaron: 哦...我先用着oss
<pangyu> hymnusalae: 很奇怪的
<happyaron> Xorg 56.3MiB
 * RavenChan opera 519M
<hymnusalae> 我暈！！！為什麽我的 FreeBSD 沒有共享記憶體？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, ?
<hymnusalae> 我用了這麽長時間都沒有注意這個問題……
<leaveboy> 今天元宵佳节，老婆公司提前放假，
<happyaron> leaveboy: bye
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 共享记忆体是什么= =
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我這沒有這一項……你看 pangyu 那圖了吧。我這 Shared Memory 是空的。
<pangyu> hymnusalae: 应该是显卡驱动的问题
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<hymnusalae> pangyu, 顯卡驅動會讓 Shared Memory 完全悲劇嗎？……
<pangyu> hymnusalae: 之前用开源的驱动，Xorg占很少内存的
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你家的 Opera 這麽牛？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, Flash 嗎？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, shared memory是做什么的？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我不知道，問題是我和人家不一樣不是很奇怪嗎？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, opera的flash是独立出来的
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 那你家 Opera 怎麽了？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 我不过才开了30个页面，内存使用就这么大了。。。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 30個……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 这难道不是很正常的数字么。。
<lainme_> RavenChan: 没开过20个以上
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 呃，我這常年10個之內。
 * MaskRay 才 22 个页面，firefox 就 400+M 了
<cfy> google的ipv6被封了么?
<cfy> 有谁知道么?
<ofan> 没封
<RavenChan> cfy, 我不认为gfw有这个能力
<cfy> RavenChan: 为啥我感觉从间歇性忽略我..
<cfy> RavenChan: 为啥我感觉你总间歇性忽略我..
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 算了...
<jyf1987> cfy:  lol
<RavenChan> cfy, 我总不能一直盯着irc...
<jyf1987> cfy: 谁叫你又用perl又用emacs
<cfy> RavenChan: 你在聊天的时候...算了...不说了...
<cfy> jyf1987: ....我准备换haskell....
<RavenChan> cfy, haskell可能不是很适合日常的任务。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 你说的日常是指什么?
<jyf1987> cfy:  这跟haskell有啥关系
<cfy> jyf1987: 这样我就是perl & haskell & emacs
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我費了大勁看完 reiv 給的文章，總算明白一點 Monad 什麽的東西是怎麽配函數的。最後的結果是，我還是不要自己定義 Monad 了……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 什么文章
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, typeclassopedia
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, monad是什么？单目运算符？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 不是，一個類型類。
<ofan> cfy: 那你快成geek了，至少表面上是.. lol
<jyf1987> cfy: 那是自作孽de
<cfy> 谁给个ipv6地址
<happyaron> ::1
<cfy> 我找了个网站的测试ipv6的.能行.但是google不行
<cfy> 哎,肯定坏掉了...
<ofan> jyf1987: py的socket连接，不能同时与多个服务器连接么？
<cfy> 厄....为啥会坏掉...
<hymnusalae> cfy, ping google 有 ip 嗎？
<ofan> freenode最近遭受了攻击
<happyaron> ofan: ?
<iGirl> ofan: 网警,看你保护了
<cfy> hymnusalae: 连::1都不行.不过ifconfig有显示miredo的ip
<ofan> happyaron: 有全局消息.. 没看到？ 说遭受DDoS攻击，前端时间常掉线
<iGirl> 迅雷可以让irc断线~~~今天新发现
<cfy> Feb 17 18:08:48 debian kernel: teredo: no IPv6 routers present
<happyaron> ofan: 没收到
<cfy> 这句话啥意思?
<lainme_> iGirl: 只要开着下载？
<happyaron> cfy: 我的ipv6.google.com可以连
<cfy> happyaron: 我现在连::1都不能ping6
 * cfy 吃饭
<iGirl> lainme_: 满速的时候~~~
<ofan> Martinp23 (martinp23@freenode/staff/wikimedia.martinp23): [Global Notice] Hi everyone. You will have possibly noticed some instability on the network earlier this evening. The network is under a sustained DDoS and so lag and possible further splits are to be expected. We apologise for the inconvenience - our fantastic sponsorship and infra teams are working to minimise the furtherimpact. Have a nice
<ofan> evening!
<lainme_> iGirl: 它好像有个选项，可以让别的程序不至于没网连
<iGirl> lainme_: 这样啊,我很少用,不知道哦,今天赶着下载,来了个下载优先~~~
 * iGirl 今天元宵还是那么多人啊~~~赞
 * tenzu 没地方吃元宵的路过
<iGirl> tenzu: 我吃饭都没地方呢...
 * iGirl 出去看看有没有快餐吃先~~~
<hymnusalae> iGirl, 我看成出去看看有沒有快克吃先……
<iGirl> hymnusalae: 啥是快克?
<hymnusalae> iGirl, 感冒藥……
<iGirl> hymnusalae: 晕...
<tenzu> iGirl: 叫外卖噻
<iGirl> tenzu: 今天这里庙会,叫天天都不应,不要说叫外卖了
<hymnusalae> iGirl, 宅急送之類的還是可以的吧？
<hymnusalae> iGirl, 他們店那麽多。
<iGirl> hymnusalae: 嗯...我这里是中国的一个小地方...
<iGirl> 中国大陆,嗯
<myke2> RavenChan: 谁说top-down和bottom-up的splay的结果不同的?
<nsdy> 有没有使用squeeze的兄弟
<RavenChan> myke2, 似乎是maskray..
<RavenChan> myke2, 话说你昨天晚上问了一道动态树题。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 从哪里看见的
<RavenChan> myke2, 莫非是相同的？
<myke2> RavenChan: 树高为1,2,3单独讨论, 然后归纳, 很容易发现是相同的
<RavenChan> myke2, 但是对任意都相同吗？怎么证明。。。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 總算明白了，top在FreeBSD裏不管用……在有用共享庫的情況下……
<iIlL10oO> 如何设置ntfs文件的压缩性，非压缩
<iIlL10oO> 如何设置ntfs文件的压缩属性？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: linux上也计算不出来
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 都是算单个进程的，不知道共享是咋回事。
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 安装windows2000或更高，你就可以打开了
<happyaron> :)
<RavenChan> myke2, 似乎确实是一样的，我大概理解top-down和bottom-up的关系了
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 我不小心把 ntldr 设置成ntfs的压缩属性了，引导windows时提示ntldr被压缩，不能进windows了
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, lol
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 有什么办法不？ 我手上没有winpe ， 只有 ubuntu live cd
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 似乎linux的ntfs支持不能改是否压缩
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 所以你就死马当活马医，复制一个，看看新创建的文件是不是默认会被设置成非压缩
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 如果我把 ntldr改名为a,再复制a到ntldr可以解压不？
<iIlL10oO> 哦
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 嗯我就是这意思= =
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 那你着个winpe
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 然后给它解压了
<happyaron> 找个
<cfy> ipv6要内置还是模块?
<cfy> 不会是由于我配置成模块,所以不行了吧,也不会啊...
<cfy> 我现在ping6 ::1也不行...
<cfy> syslog显示Feb 17 18:47:37 debian kernel: teredo: no IPv6 routers present
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 嗯，复制的方法可以，搞定了。
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: winpe要刻盘，我手上没有ISO，要下载
<ofan> cfy: ifconfig 里显示teredo连接上了？
<myke2> cfy: 内核看下
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: great
<myke2> cfy: CONFIG_IPV6
<myke2> cfy: 注意下他的子项
<myke2> cfy: CONFIG_IPV6_SIT
<cfy> ofan: ifconfig里有teredo,也有ipv6的ip
<cfy> myke2: 我查查
<myke2> RavenChan: 我昨天给了个动态树的? 估计我头晕了, 我想的就是树链剖分, 不会太深奥的. 主要想找个比树链剖分更加easy coding的
<cfy> myke2: <M>   IPv6: IPv6-in-IPv4 tunnel (SIT driver)
<cfy> myke2: 这个么?本来就是M.我刚才打开了 [*]   IPv6: Router Preference (RFC 4191) support
<cfy> myke2: 现在编译试试
<myke2> cfy: 其实modprobe下看看就ok
<RavenChan> myke2, 原来你会树链剖分啊= =
<RavenChan> myke2, 你都不说的= =
<cfy> myke2: lsmod|grep ipv6么?
 * RavenChan 我这个菜鸟不会树链剖分。。。
<ofan> cfy 要看有没有流量
<myke2> RavenChan: 会动态树不会树链剖分?
<huangg> huangg: wa
<RavenChan> myke2, 都不会= =
<RavenChan> huangg, 您怎么了。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 就是代码量太大，我吃不消
<myke2> cfy: 先看下
<cfy> ofan: 没流量,我连::1都ping6不通
<myke2> cfy: lsmod | grep ipv6
<cfy> myke2: 就一个ipv6,
<myke2> cfy: modprobe sit
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 什么动态树题？求题号
<cfy> myke2: 一样.ping6 ::1不行
<myke2> MaskRay: QTREE2
<myke2> MaskRay: spoj
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 问myke2...
<ofan> cfy 那就是没连上teredo服务器
<RavenChan> 好吧= =我说晚了。。
<myke2> MaskRay: QTREE系列的好像都是的，我不是特别清楚，我不敢写
 * RavenChan 动态树什么的，到时候把论文翻出来看一下就会写了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: orz 看论文就会写
<cfy> ofan: 难道不连上的话,连::1都ping不通?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 因为论文已经讲的很明白了。。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我实现能力太差了。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?什么意思。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 树链剖分我觉得只要写一次BFS应该是可以的，不需要反复DFS
<myke2> RavenChan: 装b
<MaskRay> myke2: 如何反复 dfs?
<myke2> cfy: 你modprobe成功否?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我昨晚刚刚看的
<RavenChan> myke2, 你试过一次剖分以后就不动，然后每个树链上建立线段树的做法么。。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 我说的就是这样，不过建立的不是线段树
<RavenChan> myke2, 我怎么装B了...
<myke2> MaskRay: 你google下，好像网上流行的就是这种多次DFS的方法，看了下别人都是近300 lines
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看到2, 3个 看不动
<RavenChan> myke2, 300....趴...
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知道一次BFS能否搞定, 我没考虑过, 不过以前树型DP不都是BFS的?
<MaskRay> myke2: 树形dp如何bfs?
<RavenChan> myke2, 树型DP只会DFS的飘过。。。
<cfy> myke2: 成功啊?
<cfy> myke2: 成功的
<myke2> MaskRay: BFS, 反向扫queue
<MaskRay> myke2: 一次 bfs 可以的，求出 size，然后反向
<MaskRay> myke2: 但是要剖分还是要再扫描一遍的吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦，这样啊
<MaskRay> 如果爆栈了就极不划算了。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 反向扫一次可以求所有重边
<MaskRay> myke2: 但是要把重边连成路径还是要再弄一遍
<myke2> MaskRay: 给每个点标号, 初始化为-1, 正向扫queue, 遇到一个点, 如果他有非-1的标号, 则传递给儿子，并且扔到他的标号对应的表中;如果他有儿子且标号为-1, 则给他一个新标号并扔到表中
<myke2> MaskRay: 传递给儿子就是给他重边的儿子
<myke2> MaskRay: 后者是如果他有儿子且他的标号-1
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个表的实现，根据论文上说，splay比线段树平摊代价小一个logn
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么意思？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知道，你查下这个：QTREE解法的一些研究
<MaskRay> myke2: 这个看过了，但快没印象了
<Xunrui> ..
<legion_> Is anybody here?
<maplebeats> ？
<maplebeats> amule有必要自己更改服务器和节点没。。。。
<legion_> 有人哈～～
<maplebeats> 而且人很多....
<legion_> 我的是自己改了
<legion_> 总算找到组织了
<maplebeats> 。。。
<maplebeats> 这个组织一直在....
<legion_> 恩，我刚找着，前来报道的
<maplebeats> 交保护费
<legion_> 。。。。
<legion_> 真黑
<myke2> RavenChan: 我觉得如果我splay能在25分钟内写完splay_by_rank splay_by_key insert delete, 这时才适合写树链剖分这种
<maplebeats> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<legion_> 高手
<RavenChan> myke2, ?
<M-sprite> how to mark multi mails matching a pattern then delete them ?
<maplebeats> 讨厌E文
<myke2> RavenChan: 目前我的代码能力splay一小时都不一定搞的定
<RavenChan> myke2, 你是OI还是acm。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: oi
<RavenChan> myke2, 你好可怕= =
<legion_> 算法问题
<myke2> RavenChan: 又装b, 我网上看到别人虐带修改的Kth number说是水题……
<RavenChan> myke2, 我觉得你进市队肯定没问题的说（已经进了？
<myke2> RavenChan: 进个p
<myke2> RavenChan: 等会说吧……
<myke2> RavenChan: be quiet
<maplebeats> fedora15正式版不是要到6月才出吧
<NWMonster> linuxfire的irc服务器出问题了吗？我今天都没有登录上。。
<xn1015> 各位好
<NoIE> 我在使用 ClamAV 查病毒。
<M-sprite> IRC 里 mode change [+R] for user 是什么意思啊？
<xn1015> 不知道啊！我是刚刚接触乌班图
<NWMonster> M-sprite: +R的意思是，给你用户权限
<M-sprite> NWMonster: 就是说给我限制还是增加权限？
<NWMonster> M-sprite: 增加，但是这个权限是很基础的，也就是拥有交流的权利
<if_else> 各位兄台，lftp 哪个命令查看本地目录文件，lls 没有啊，谢谢
<NWMonster> M-sprite: 不具备管理能力的权限
<M-sprite> NWMonster: 也就是说我以前连个基本的权利都没有？？？
<M-sprite> 额，悲剧的。。。。。
<NWMonster> M-sprite: 哈哈
<M-sprite> 我刚才收到OFTC的这个消息，，mode啊。。。
<NoIE> http://labs.chinamobile.com/news/49473
<NoIE> 诺基亚微软合作只是权宜之计 MeeGo仍有机会
<M-sprite> 我觉得meego还是maemo系统好玩。。。。
<xn1015> 米狗，
<NoIE> 使用 Win Phone 系统的都是什么手机呢？我觉得肯定有不少国产手机。
<M-sprite> 山寨机？
<cfy> 有啥有趣的软件?
<NoIE> 扫描完成（病毒库容量：891087）
<NoIE> 已扫描文件：10010    发现病毒：0
<NoIE> 踏实了。。。
<M-sprite> cfy: ASCII art
<cfy> M-sprite: 有实用软件么
<lifeng> cfy, 很多
<M-sprite> cfy: 你不是说要有趣的么，就应该不太会实用。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 推荐几个haskell的库,用cabal装的.
<cfy> lifeng: 哦.那给个shift一下....
<M-sprite> cfy: jumanji
<cfy> M-sprite: ?
<M-sprite> cfy: lynx，elinks，jumaanji，zathura，mutt
<MaskRay> cfy: 还没用过自带的和xmonad以外的库
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...正则你都没装么?
<MaskRay> M-sprite: toilet
<cfy> M-sprite: 有没有装上能用的...
<M-sprite> 额。。。。。我画圈去了。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈.这个不错
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<reiv> cfy: fclabels用过吗？
 * cfy pasted "toilet" at http://paste2.org/get/1251735
<cfy> reiv: 没
<cfy> reiv: apt没搜到...
<reiv> cfy: haskelldb吧...
<reiv> cfy: haskell的很多东西都不在发行版的。ruby有gem，perl有cpan，haskell有hackage.
<microcai> 为他妈的我今天没在线呢？！
<cfy> reiv: 嗯.
<reiv> s/haskelldb/hackage/
<microcai> 靠， gnome-shell 死了一天，刚刚修好
<reiv> cfy: http://hackage.haskell.org/trac/haskell-prime/wiki/FirstClassLabels
<cfy> reiv: 我先装上.虽然不懂...
 * microcai 为他妈的我今天没在线呢？！
 * microcai 靠， gnome-shell 死了一天，刚刚修好
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 语言排名呢?
<cfy> 我怎么感觉haskell这么多人用...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 語言排名是什麽東西？
<microcai> cfy: haskell 哪有人用哦
<hymnusalae> cfy, TIOBE嗎？
<cfy> microcai: 这里到处都是
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯,应该是这个.我只在别人贴的时候看下...
<hymnusalae> reiv, 感謝Gentoo的Haskell組，Hackage裏的很多東西都搬到 Portage 裏了。
<ofan> cfy: 工业上不比lisp应用的多
<microcai> hymnusalae: hi
<hymnusalae> cfy, 前年是37名吧我記得。今年應該差不多。
<cfy> 32	Haskell	0.428%
<microcai> cfy: 就你一个吧
<cfy> hymnusalae: 数字32吉利XD
<cfy> microcai: - -!, MaskRay reiv hymnusalae 不都是.我不算....连while,if都不会的....
<cfy> ofan: 哦.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 為什麽要 if？
<microcai> cfy: 用的人多有用的啊？ 汉语还他妈的世界最多人用呢！
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我举个例子.我指语法.你别激动....
<cfy> microcai: 你说就我一个...我就举个例子.....
<hymnusalae> microcai, 漢語很有影響力的……
<cfy> microcai: 这本来和有用没用没啥关系...
<microcai> hymnusalae: 是吗？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 是呀，你去國外說下中文，人家可不會把你當大熊貓一樣看著，那就足夠了。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 会吗？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不會。所以才有影響力。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... 神吗逻辑
<happyaron> microcai: 用你那补丁没法在终端输入汉字
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你要是說句話把你當大熊貓一樣的話，那不說明你太罕見了嗎？你說英語人家會歪眼看你嗎？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 請加上“破”字。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 再加上主席俩字
<reiv> haskell在原型验证方面应该有些用途（就是DSL）。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哎，對，我正想說。
<happyaron> 破主席
<happyaron> lol
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……
<microcai> happyaron: 那是显示补丁，不是汉化补丁
<happyaron> microcai: 显示了就支持一下输入，最起码搞个接口嘛
<hymnusalae> reiv, 我記得那個什麽數學証明的安全系統 seL4 就有 Haskell 的內容吧？反正當時看的很神奇。
<happyaron> microcai: 否则人家都用开机framebuffer了
<caleb-> 用 emacs / vim / uim 都可以输入啊
<microcai> happyaron: 接口？
 * hymnusalae 再也不相信 Konqueror 了。
<microcai> happyaron: 不错的idea
<caleb-> 中文内核也是 framebuffer 的
<microcai> happyaron: 可是谁付钱给我开发呢？
<happyaron> caleb-: 正常的shell prompt时怎么输入呢
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我。5毛。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 好了，去做去吧。
<happyaron> microcai: 我五毛都不给，我用fbterm
<caleb-> happyaron: uim
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦。
<reiv> hymnusalae: 这个我不太清楚。验证方面是FP的强项，估计纯的更好。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 好，如果有 一万个五毛的话我可以开发。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 美的你。
<happyaron> microcai: 你找找国内的linux公司资助你一下
<microcai> happyaron:  呵呵，有难度吧？
<happyaron> microcai: 然后让他们去发个paper，说什么开发中文内核了。
<MaskRay> reiv: layman -a haskell 失败
<happyaron> microcai: 他们应该肯和你交换
<microcai> happyaron: 红旗？！
<happyaron> microcai: 红旗用gettext发了篇paper，说开发了藏语支持。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你要用 overlay ？
<microcai> happyaron:  呵呵。等论文做好了我去试试
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你要上 GHC 7 嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 装 haskell 的那些包
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 失敗怎麽說的？
<microcai> happyaron: 你有没有觉得，系统编译不过来啊？！
<reiv> MaskRay: haskell的那个overlay的ebuild太新了，不稳定。我现在都直接用cabal，装到$HOME的
<microcai> happyaron:  假设新软件都是编译安装的。比如，linux 每天N个软件有更新，你每天能编译M个软件。M > N 还是 M < N ?
<happyaron> microcai: 假设不真，证毕。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你不能過幾天再編譯嗎？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 而且人家更新你就用呀？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 而且更新還有開發版和正式版，你不能都用呀？
<reiv> microcai: 没个版本更新m次，我编译一次，不就ok了？
<MaskRay> reiv: 是不是 dev-haskell/cabal-install
<hymnusalae> microcai, 而且你不是是個軟件都用吧？
<reiv> MaskRay: yes
<reiv> MaskRay: win32下用这个很爽。不过碰到要gcc的就郁闷了。
 * microcai 我每天都 emerge --sync , 然后重编译需要更新的软件。结果从是更新不完
<cfy> - -!
<MaskRay> 为啥不用 eix-sync
<cfy> microcai: 你软件太多了.....
<caleb-> 正常的 desktop 一天更几十个软件毫无鸭梨吧
<hymnusalae> reiv, 話說你寫程序會主動定義 Monad 或者 Functor 的實例嗎？
<microcai> caleb-:  chrome 更新一下我就么编译一天 .....
<caleb-> microcai: 天天更新 toolchain 并重编？
<cfy> microcai: 编译一天......这种开ccache有效果么?
<caleb-> microcai: 我的 chromium 一天更十次
<hymnusalae> reiv, 我把你上次推薦的文章看完了。感覺不是什麽時候那個數學關系都那麽明顯的。
<caleb-> microcai: 啥机器可以编 chrome 编到一天…
<microcai> caleb-:  ... 不会吧？ 4 core 的 CPU ?
<caleb-> microcai: 你不会从 0 开始 svn co 吧…
<microcai> cfy:  开了 ccache 貌似用几个小时。
<caleb-> microcai: 就是把 src/out 全砍了重编也很快啊
<cfy> microcai: - -!
<cfy> 用二进制发行版吧....
<microcai> caleb-:  chromium 居然源码里还带了个 webkit ....
<caleb-> microcai: 问题在于你的机器太慢鸟
<microcai> cfy:  ... ...
<microcai> caleb-: 不是吧？
<caleb-> microcai: 是从 webkit upstream co 的
<microcai> caleb-: gentoo 需要什么样的机器啊？！
<cfy> happyaron: 打包的时候,那些包怎么编译的?是打包的人编译的,还是从官方编译版本拉过来的?还是都有的?
<microcai> cfy: 是 PPA 的虚拟机编译的
<caleb-> microcai: 你该不会把 cpu 降频降太低了？
<cfy> microcai: debian也是么?
<caleb-> cfy: build farm 编译的
<microcai> cfy: debian 米有 ppa ，是打包的人自己编译的
<cfy>  cpufreq stats: 2.27 GHz:66.35%, 2.27 GHz:3.27%, 1.60 GHz:1.46%, 800 MHz:28.92%  (19545)
<caleb-> microcai: 正常情况是 buildd 编译的
<cfy> 谁能告诉两个2.27Ghz有啥区别?
<microcai> caleb-: 是降频用的
<cfy> caleb-: microcai 哦...
<happyaron> cfy: debian 大多是buildd编译的
<microcai> cfy: 你 CPU 也是  800M ? me too 啊 ！
<happyaron> cfy: 有一小部分是maintainer自己编译
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<caleb-> DD 自行编译是不良习惯，万一他的机器不干净
<cfy> 那大家都完蛋....
<microcai> caleb-:  所以 PPA 每次编译都是干净的系统.
<happyaron> caleb-: 据说ubuntu很多包不经测试就上传
<microcai> happyaron: 是的。Fedora 也一样
<cfy> 我还记得那个编译器的故事....
<microcai> cfy: 哈哈
<caleb-> happyaron: universe 里很多包没法用, 直接 segfault
 * cfy 这个时候源代码发行版可以出来了....
<cfy> microcai: 你懂得....
<happyaron> caleb-: debian说是因为这个原因才要求DD必须自己编译
<microcai> cfy:  ... gentoo 也有二进制的嘛
<cfy> microcai: 主要嘛
<caleb-> cfy: 源代码也可以有洞的
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯.还是远离电脑...
<microcai> cfy: gentoo 不好的一点是，如果 gcc 挂了，就没法拯救自己了
<happyaron> cfy: 你可以自己build
<cfy> microcai: stage3复制.
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 源代碼也可以有洞？洞是什麽？
 * reiv 试过用n810编译东西。苦也...
<cfy> happyaron: 防不胜防.没有绝对安全......这么多人用360.我表示无压力....
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 侦测到你编译 compiler / linker 时自动帮你加后门
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 有实作验证的
<caleb-> 这年头很难保证 100% 安全
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 介紹一下吧……
<caleb-> 从 hardware/firmware/driver/software 都可以有洞
<happyaron> caleb-: Debian 安全性还算可以呢。
 * microcai 后门代码经过混淆后加入，也没人能看得懂的
<caleb-> 这年头侦测密码都不用实体接触的
<caleb-> happyaron: 硬件有洞，装 debian 也防不住啊
 * microcai iron man , 一个人可以完成 hardware firmware driver software 全系列开发。
<cfy> - -!
<hymnusalae> microcai, iron man ……
<cfy> 还tmd很友好.....
<ivan-he> 人有洞，用贞操内裤也没用
<cfy> microcai: 你看那个他的那个军队朋友一下就用上了.....
 * microcai tony 可以在山洞里没有 IDE 的情况下开发出 iron man 的软件
<cfy> 像iron man学习....
<happyaron> caleb-: 相对而言。。。
<caleb-> 写 code 本来就不用 ide 啊
<caleb-> real hacker 用纸笔都能 compile
<microcai> caleb-:   ... 没有 tool chain 的情况下也开发出来了。话说那里游击队不可能给上网的
<cfy> caleb-: microcai: 现在知道为啥有电脑就能有大规模杀伤性武器了....看iron man就知道了....
<cfy> 其实不错了.没有写X....
<cfy> 只有tty....
<reiv> bootstrap吧。先手动写as，然后用asm写cc...
<caleb-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_or_boy_test # 大牛也有编译失败的时候
<happyaron> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2007/01/msg00760.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: update on binary upload restrictions
<cfy> caleb-: 大神
<chenyj222> ??
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚才大家推荐了哪些库？
<cfy> MaskRay: 好像就reiv说了一个.haskell只是比perl人多.....
<lei1> E: faenza-icons-mono: 该软件包现在的状态极为不妥 - 建议您 在卸载它之前再重新安装一次。
 * microcai  话说某个家伙说给我AV资源数据库的，居然人就消失不见了
<cfy> MaskRay: fclabels
<microcai> hymnusalae:  gentoo 貌似只能安装软件，不能卸载软件啊！
<cfy> microcai: ?什么意思
<hymnusalae> microcai, emerge -C ?
<cfy> emerge -c/-C
<nsdy> ...刚刚给系统打了LCD补丁 然后字体就变的绿幽幽的了～～～～～～～～～～`
<hymnusalae> microcai, emerge -C hello
<microcai> cfy: hymnusalae 我的意思是自动卸载不需要的软件。
<hymnusalae> microcai, emerge --depclean？
<microcai> cfy: hymnusalae 比如因为 A  安装了 B ，我卸载 A 后 B 不会自动被清除
<hymnusalae> microcai, emerge --depclean
<cfy> microcai: emerge -c,就好了
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=317260
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 非常简单的在linux下使用Mac DMG文件的方法！
<microcai> hymnusalae: 但是 --depclean 要求我所有的更新都安装上..  . 可是我总是有软件需要更新. .....
<phoenixlzx> 哦哦哦...终于不是水贴了...
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我記得很早就見過你出現在 Linuxsir.org Gentoo 區的呀，難到是錯覺？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那說明你有依賴出錯了。把 emerge --depclean 傳上來。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... linuxsir 注册了一直没给我 确认，管理员死了吧 .....
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哦。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那我確實記錯了。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 不是。如果还有软件没有更新到最新就不行的。
<cfy> 换kernel去
<microcai> hymnusalae:  得 emerge -eDu world 先
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不。是如果有依賴出錯了才不行。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這個我肯定。
<magnets> hi guys, apologies as this isn't ubuntu related, but I would appreciate if someone could translate this into English for me. http://pastebin.com/KqsaZ4yT
<microcai> hymnusalae: 不，得全部更新到最新才行的
<microcai> magnets:  ... ...
<hymnusalae> magnets, It literally means "Wave my hand and take my money"... I can't translate it any more accurate...
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你把信息給出來。
<soiamso> happyaron: 如何禁止卸载某一 usb 设备 例如 读卡器
<phoenixlzx> hymnusalae: 跟我想的一样哦
<hymnusalae> microcai, 給出來看看吧。我原來為測試 SSP 的時候，專門把 gcc 降到 3 過，也沒有被 depclean 折磨過……肯定不用更新的。
<hymnusalae> phoenixlzx, 哈哈哈。
<hymnusalae> magnets, Where does it come from...
<happyaron> soiamso: root 挂载
<phoenixlzx> hymnusalae: 我一直在找网页里的内容，结果出来是网页标题...
<magnets> http://bbs.hiapk.com/viewthread.php?tid=953977&extra=&page=2
<soiamso> happyaron: 修改udev ?
<cfy> 帮忙看下 cat /proc/net/ipv6_route
<cfy> 大家多少?
<happyaron> soiamso: 直接写fstab？
<hymnusalae> magnets, I see. Then it should be "Post my rubbish thread and take the money..."
<soiamso> happyaron: card reader 有特征码？
<happyaron> cfy: 输出了一屏
<happyaron> soiamso: uuid
<cfy> happyaron: 我还是不能ping6 ::1.我郁闷...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 不行吧，不同的卡UUID不同吧。
<soiamso> happyaron: 读卡器本来没有分区的吧？
<cfy> happyaron: 没回应.
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不知道。
<happyaron> cfy: :(
<caleb-> cfy: miredo / gogoc
<hymnusalae> soiamso, lshal 有什麽可以用的信息嗎？
<cfy> happyaron: 算了.我用encrypted google好了
<caleb-> cfy: 该不会内核没编入？
<cfy> caleb-: 我现在::1都不行.是miredo的关系么?
<soiamso> happyaron: 现在ubuntu 是可以把 card reader 都关闭掉。
<magnets> hymnusalae: several people seem to repeat the same thing, you think it could just be some meme/joke?
<ofan> cfy: teredo连接上了么？
<happyaron> soiamso: 不知道，:(
 * cfy pasted "ipv6" at http://paste2.org/get/1251775
<cfy> caleb-: 你看看.我想应该编译入了吧.上面
<lei1> 怎么强制删除软件啊,我软件删不掉了
<happyaron> lei1: 删什么，提示什么
<cfy> ofan: RX bytes:3202 (3.1 KiB)  TX bytes:2256 (2.2 KiB)
<lei1> happyaron: E: faenza-icons-mono: 该软件包现在的状态极为不妥 - 建议您 在卸载它之前再重新安装一次。
<caleb-> cfy: 内核看来没问题
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯,但是ping6 ::1,一直没回应
<lei1> happyaron: 重新安装也不行,无法重新安装
<caleb-> cfy: 要设置才有啊
<caleb-> cfy: 跟 ipv4 一样
<hymnusalae> magnets, Hmmm, they are new to the forum and some resouces might need 'money', which should be earned by replying other threads.
<cfy> caleb-: ::1             localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<caleb-> cfy: 没设置就连 loopback 都没有
<caleb-> cfy: 那只是 hosts 吧
<happyaron> lei1: dpkg -P --force-all faenza-icons-mono，但是这个命令有风险。
<cfy> caleb-: 那你指什么?怎么设置?
<caleb-> cfy: ifconfig / ip 之类的
<magnets> ah, that is possible, thanks for the help hymnusalae!
<hymnusalae> magnets, You are welcome.
<cfy> caleb-: ...没起loop.....
<caleb-> cfy: 要给 eth? 指定 ipv6 ip / route
<cfy> caleb-: 谢拉XD
<cfy> caleb-: 起了就好了....lo
<cfy> 然后全部正常了...
<cfy> happyaron: 知道如何开启lo不?
<cfy> happyaron: 自启
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你怎麽設置的？用 ipv4 的 route 嗎？
<ofan> cfy: 改hosts了没有？
<happyaron> cfy: /etc/network/
<lei1> happyaron: 删掉了,没有出现问题,谢谢
<cfy> hymnusalae: ofan: 都没改, caleb- 一说我发现lo没up,然后我up lo.一切正常了...
<cfy> happyaron: 那里感觉好复杂....
<happyaron> lei1: 你再装个别的小软件试试看有没有问题
<cfy> happyaron: 感觉openrc比较简单的说
<happyaron> lei1: 看看软件包系统会不会出错
<ofan> cfy: 哦.. lo没开，ping不到自己
<happyaron> cfy: o
<caleb-> cfy: 可以 ipv6 翻墙了
<happyaron> cfy: 在interfaces里写上lo就行啦
<cfy> caleb-: 嗯.以前就可以.今天发现突然...
<happyaron> cfy: 两行
<happyaron> auto lo
<happyaron> iface lo inet loopback
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.好的.
<ofan> 有米有人写过py的socket程序
<soiamso> hymnusalae:  还用 hal ?
<cfy> happyaron: 你有没有遇到过在tty里不能man
<happyaron> cfy: 没有
<happyaron> cfy: 装less没有？
<cfy> happyaron: 找不到文件的样子.我感觉是什么没设置好.
<cfy> happyaron: 装了.就tty不能man.而且root可以
<happyaron> cfy: 呃
<lei1> happyaron: 试过了,没有问题
<happyaron> cfy: 环境变量？
<caleb-> cfy: suid man
<happyaron> lei1: great
<cfy> shell没设置好么
<caleb-> cfy: man sbin 的内容？
<cfy> caleb-: X下可以.估计shell没设置好
<cfy> 我看看shell设置
<lei1> happyaron: 你才great
<caleb-> cfy: 硬盘坏了？怎么一下啥都坏了
<cfy> caleb-: no man entry for man
<happyaron> lei1: 这个办法不要随便用，容易坏事，:)
<cfy> caleb-: man man的效果
<happyaron> man 不是suid啊
<caleb-> cfy: 检查 $PATH
<lei1> happyaron: 好的
<cfy> caleb-: 有man这个程序啊
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<cfy> caleb-: manpage也和PATH有关?
<microcai> hymnusalae: 有好的软件么 unemerge 啊！
<caleb-> cfy: $MANPATH
<cfy> caleb-: 我在xterm下没有这个变量也可以man
<caleb-> cfy: 你的系统损坏了吧？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 有好的软件要 unemerge 啊！
<cfy> caleb-: 我就tty下不能man
<myke2> spoj中Running(8)中8是什么意思
<cfy> caleb-: 而且root在tty下可以man
<caleb-> cfy: 要不就比对 tty / xterm 各自的 set / export 内容
<cfy> caleb-: root之后su cfy,然后man man也不行
<cfy> caleb-: su cfy的话,是保留环境变量的吧
<maplebeats> amule-dlp更新了。。。求打包党啊啊
<nukent> 这里人好多
<microcai> hymnusalae: 是我错了
<cfy> caleb-: 我知道了....
<microcai> hymnusalae: 确实可以不用先更新到最新
<myke2> MaskRay: 堆式递归线段树开叶子数*4可以吗?
<cfy> caleb-: alias man=man -M xxx:$MANPATH了....
<cfy> caleb-: 悲剧....
<cfy> caleb-: 刚好我xterm下用zsh,tty下用bash...
<myke2> cfy: alias怎么看的
<cfy> myke2: 直接输入alias,或者看配置文件
<caleb-> 所以要定期检查个人设置啊
<caleb-> 看有没被 root 埋入啥奇怪的东西
<cfy> caleb-: root?
<maplebeats> 该死的出问题了
<cfy> caleb-: 被root?
<myke2> cfy: alias只能看到本次登陆中用的
<cfy> myke2: 那你想要知道啥alias?
<caleb-> cfy: 如果机器不是自己管的
<cfy> caleb-: 哦....
<cfy> myke2: 不明白你的意思
<caleb-> 就算是自己的机器，也要预防被 cracker 埋入啥奇怪的东西
<cfy> kexec不错.虽然是老东西了.不过确实值得推荐
<cfy> 再调试内核的时候可以节约时间XD
<myke2> cfy: kexec?
<cfy> myke2: 嗯,一个不用冷重启就可以换内核的东西.相当于把开了kexec的内核当引导器
<cfy> myke2: http://www.linuxsir.org/main/node/296
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用kexec迅速切换内核 | LinuxSir.Org
 * cfy 折腾无极限...看书....
 * microcai 这么多天了，NVIDIA 还没出新驱动啊？！！！！ kao
<myke2> RavenChan: 我线段树都写不好……菜鸟啊
<caleb-> nvidia 不是都分 stable / dev 的？
<RavenChan> myke2, .......
<caleb-> nvidia stable: 260.19.36
<RavenChan> myke2, 装菜
<microcai> caleb-:  260 系列，有  270 系列，有  250 系列，都TMD的神吗区别啊 ？！
<caleb-> microcai: 支持的硬件范围不同
<microcai> caleb-: 这样？
<microcai> caleb-: 可是为何我的显卡  173 到  270 系列都能用？
<caleb-> microcai: 范围有重叠啊
<microcai> caleb-: 为何么重叠呢？
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 我錯了，我在用 FreeBSD……沒有注意 Linux 已經沒有 HAL 了
<microcai> caleb-: 为何要重叠呢？
<caleb-> microcai: 过于老旧的卡只能用旧驱动
<caleb-> microcai: 公司不想维护老旧驱动
<hymnusalae> microcai, 解決了？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  因为没有 hal 。。 xfce 已经不打算支持 bsd 了。。。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  bsd 是不是没有 udev 的？
<hymnusalae> microcai, BSD用devfs的。
<caleb-> xfce 还不转 gtk3 啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哦不對，記不清devfs還是devd了，我看看瑞
<microcai> caleb-:  xfce 就是落后版本的 gnome
<hymnusalae> microcai, devd
<microcai> hymnusalae: devd 和udev 嘛区别？
<myke2> hymnusalae: wikipedia说是devfs
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我不知道。這太深 了。
<hymnusalae> myke2, FreeBSD 論壇上解釋是 devd。而我看我的兩個都啟動了，可能是一個東西。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  devfs 用 devd 管理的。 devtmpfs 用 udev 管理的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哦，我記住了。
<microcai> hymnusalae: devtmpfs 不知道为Linux启动加速了多少呢！
<ofan> devfs不是被udev代替了么
<hymnusalae> ofan, 說 BSD 呢。
<microcai> ofan:  BSD 几十年不进步了
<microcai> hymnusalae: BSD 已经几十年没有改变了
<ofan> microcai: 稳重...
<caleb-> 很多新工具是从 bsd 来滴…
<microcai> hymnusalae: BSD 就那么几个人
<hymnusalae> caleb-, ofan, 歡迎你們打敗 microcai 的 BSD FUD
 * hymnusalae 看書去了
<ofan> 看文档去..
 * franj 被android模拟器超慢的速度弄得很烦躁
<caleb-> franj: android 有 x86 的
<myke2> RavenChan: 在?
<myke2> RavenChan: spoj gss2
<myke2> RavenChan: 看下
<RavenChan> myke2, = =
<franj> caleb-: 噢，用kvm之类的可以弄得上吗？
<soiamso> franj: 电脑慢吧
<caleb-> 可以
<RavenChan> myke2, 不会...
<franj> soiamso: 电脑是Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4400  @ 2.20GHz。是很想买台强劲的台式
<ofan> franj: 不支持VT吧
<Kandu> RavenChan, cfy, happyaron, MaskRay: 元宵快樂  :)
<myke2> spoj很奇怪
<cfy> Kandu: 元宵节快乐XD
<cfy> Kandu: 我想起来你是不是要说发我新年短信的?
<happyaron> Kandu: 元宵节快乐！
<Kandu> cfy: 已經發了 :)
<cfy> Linux debian 2.6.38-rc5 #10 SMP Thu Feb 17 20:27:34 CST 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....这样....那估计我没收到.....
<cfy> happyaron: 虽然用着debian,但依旧用者'最新'的内核....
<cfy> 呵呵.
<RavenChan> Kandu, 元宵快乐。。
 * microcai  mutter 老是自动崩溃重启，怎么办？
<caleb-> 换一个 wm?
 * microcai 问大家一个问题，为何 linux 使用 free 显示的内存不对啊？！
<ofan> microcai: 对的
<myke2> microcai: 对的
<microcai> ofan: 你显示多少？
<caleb-> microcai: Un*x 内存计算很复杂的
<caleb-> microcai: 可以去搜搜，这问题很麻烦滴
<ugoubuntu> 系统load指标 表示的是什么？
<ofan> microcai: 你要看第二行
<caleb-> microcai: solaris / linux / others 各有各的计算难点
<night> hi
<night> hi
<^k^> night, 好  ㍮ 
<night> 各位想问个问题
<cfy> microcai: 在那么不对了?
<caleb-> ps / free / top 都是参考用
<cfy> microcai: 怎么不对了?
 * franj 发现机子的cpu没有vmx..，决定还是在实体机上调试算了
<night> hi！^k^
<caleb-> franj: 用 x86 也比 arm 快多鸟
<night> 我想让我的VIM 一边在“/"搜索下，一边定位
<night> 该怎么设置
 * caleb- 觉得就算用 arm 也比实体机快多鸟
<caleb-> franj: 我编大量 arm 都在 qemu 编的
<ofan> night: 默认不就是/的时候自动定位么
<night> 我的不是阿
<night> 我自己重新写了，。vimrc
<night> 按照一个blog上说明的写的，以前默认的配置都没有了
<ofan> night: 清空就是默认设置
<night> 呃
<night> 这
<night> 而且默认缩进也没有了
<franj> caleb-: 那还是折腾一下用x86试试，qemu还不太熟悉
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 好吧，我做了件無聊的事。ghci上打3/0得到Infinity……
<myke2> night: :set autoindent
<hymnusalae> myke2, vimrc中的內容要不要用冒號開頭呀？
<huntxu> hymnusalae: no
<hymnusalae> huntxu, 謝了。
<night> 嗯，ok，已经可是缩进了
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不要，但是他现在要测试下
<night> thx
<night> 呵呵
<myke2> hymnusalae: 所以要进入command line mode
<Kandu> cfy: 樓下舞燈很熱鬧
<Kandu> night: set is
<night> set  is就是设置搜索的吗
<cfy> Kandu: 我这里没动静...
<myke2> RavenChan: 我算法有错
<night> Kandu, set is是什么的缩写阿
<myke2> RavenChan: 我线段树太烂，要重学
<RavenChan> myke2, 我都不会做。。。
<Kandu> night: set incsearch
<hymnusalae> myke2, 謝謝了。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 互相学习
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=FuncProgram&gid=21491
<cfy>   Lisp的本质(The Nature of Lisp)
<cfy> 推荐啊.
<ofan> night: Kandu 恩是 incsearch 这个设置
<MaskRay> myke2: gss2? 线段树神题啊，还有什么好题推荐？
<night> ok，thx，:-)已经解决了
<MaskRay> myke2: 不要装弱
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 你用的ghci 能正确处理中文了吗？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 是不是根据浮点运算的标志显示的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 历史最大值维护
<myke2> MaskRay: 标记传递，不知道怎么顶修改标记，刚刚发现我算法错误
<hymnusalae>  soiamso,沒有……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不知道……
<myke2> MaskRay: 我发现别人代码都是传递2个修改标记的
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 6.10 ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我只传递了1个
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 它們會被很聰明的換成 \20013
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 對。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 用 backspace  键能把所有中文删除吗？
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 呵呵，不能……
<MaskRay> myke2: 要两个标记
<night> vim
<night> 中有没有
<night> 能分离出一个源文件中，函数声明的插件阿，要完整的声明
<huntxu> mouli: 不要开小窗
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了，选拔的时候那里的电脑没有gdbtui的对吧?
<mouli> huntxu, ?
<huntxu> mouli: 按错
<myke2> RavenChan: 你Shanghai的？
<RavenChan> myke2, 在上海上学。。。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 哦
 * MaskRay 翻 log 去
<huntxu> RavenChan: 超一流大学...
<RavenChan> huntxu, 你怎么又来了。。。
<RavenChan> huntxu, 不要以为你上过宇宙一流大学就能来鄙视人。。。
<huntxu> RavenChan: ...
<maplebeats> 。。。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: cabal 有 install 没 uninstall？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, http://haskell.1045720.n5.nabble.com/Removing-Uninstalling-cabal-packages-td3122967.html
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 對，沒有。
<RavenChan> huntxu, 话说gentoo的USE flag似乎很方便
<RavenChan> huntxu, 為什麼abs没有。。。
<huntxu> RavenChan: 就是根据use调整configure参数啊
<happyaron> RavenChan: 找fcitx新作者来鄙视咱们所有人，他北大的。
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我早就想过给abs加上额
<RavenChan> huntxu, 对啊，但是他可以根据use全部rebuild啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 鄙视得了我，未必鄙视得了 RavenChan ...
<RavenChan> huntxu, happyaron 可以鄙视= =
<happyaron> huntxu: 他是哪的呢
<huntxu> RavenChan: 问题arch不是所有包都从头编译的啊
<MaskRay> huntxu: 你是 fcitx 新作者？
<maplebeats> 已经被鄙视了
<happyaron> MaskRay: cssplayer
<RavenChan> huntxu, ...
<huntxu> happyaron: 上海就两所超一流大学么...
<happyaron> huntxu: 哦。。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 拜见sjtu的
<huntxu> RavenChan: 而且arch的repo更新那么快，万一挂了怎么办
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 看到了，ghc-pkg unregister，我只是郁闷为什么有 install 没 uninstall
<huntxu> happyaron: another one
<happyaron> huntxu: 复旦？
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我可没说你是哪里的噢
<happyaron> RavenChan: 重新拜一下
<huntxu> RavenChan: 多么深入人心啊...
<RavenChan> huntxu, 好吧你没说= =
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我认识的人比较多，所以先想到那里了。。。
<huntxu> RavenChan: 如果是lfs用pacman管理，倒是可以试试
<RavenChan> happyaron, 好吧你把我鄙视了= =
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我将来会被你们鄙视的。。。
<RavenChan> huntxu, = =
<happyaron> RavenChan: 进五道口男子职业技术学校的机会基本没有了。。。
<RavenChan> huntxu, 為什麼不是lfs+portage
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我可没有机器根据use全部rebuild...
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你去哪了？
<myke2> RavenChan: fudan是不是有可以管理spoj的人?
<happyaron> MaskRay: 五道口么？
<huntxu> RavenChan: 傻啊，lfs+portage那不就变gentoo了
<RavenChan> happyaron, 那是什么= =
<RavenChan> huntxu, 我就是这意思=w=
<happyaron> RavenChan: 清华么，五道口男子职业技术学校
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<cfy> MaskRay: 1+1如何等于三?haskell实现一下
<MaskRay> happyaron: 为什么叫五道口？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 那里的地名
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 沒有人維護。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: blue mary 是复旦的吧
<RavenChan> huntxu, 要是gentoo每个包都提供binary我就去用gentoo...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不知道诶。。。
<huntxu> RavenChan: 切...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, bluemary没毕业么？
<RavenChan> huntxu, 怎么。。
<RavenChan> huntxu, 话说arch怎么吸引你了？
<hymnusalae> cfy, data Number = One | Three <br> addNumber :: Number -> Number -> Number <br> addNumber One One = Three <br> addNumber _ _ = error "You are SB"
<myke2> RavenChan: 正在用arch, 嘿嘿
<huntxu> RavenChan: 没怎么吸引啊
<RavenChan> huntxu, 那你怎么不换。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯...我想起来.和overload差不多吧.
<MaskRay> cfy: 1+1==3?
<caleb-> franj: kvm 和 qemu 用法一樣啊
<cfy> MaskRay: let 1 + 1 = 3 in 1 + 1
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/online/10735803/photo/853680925/
<RavenChan> caleb-, franj 应该说qemu可以利用kvm...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你可以找 Evolution of Haskell programmer
<MaskRay> RavenChan: gentoo 大包都有 binary 的，比如 ghc libreoffice firefox 什么的
<caleb-> RavenChan: franj 会用 kvm 但说他对qemu还不太熟悉
<RavenChan> huntxu, MaskRay 什么时候我心情一好大概就会去换  =w=
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那裏有一位拿佩阿諾公理來開始定義自然數然後算乘法的代碼。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 就 glibc gcc 耗点时间吧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你可以學學。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不懂....嗯.我兴趣
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不懂....嗯.有兴趣
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你那 grep 支持 -P 吗？
<caleb-> 国内的超一流大学也改不了假论文和枕营业啊
<cfy> http://img843.ph.126.net/L2aUb5IhI5hQS6sgmRhxow==/1875186294848309946.jpg
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么会不支持？
<cfy> 看cumcl版大,水木的前func programming版主
<hymnusalae> cfy, http://www.willamette.edu/~fruehr/haskell/evolution.html
<caleb-> 牛人和学历没有相关性很低的
<RavenChan> caleb-, 不来就不是什么一流大学。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 看那個 Post-doc
<caleb-> 牛人和学历相关性很低的
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯.目前看不懂....先吧realworldhaskell看了再说...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你一說我最近看了太多不應該看的東西了，我也應該去看RWH了……
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/online/10735803/photo/853643861
<ofan> 快不行了...
<MaskRay> cfy: let 1+1=3 这是什么用法？
<hymnusalae> ofan, ==
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我給你找個致鬱的。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 太喜感了...
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道.我在水木上看到的...
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: let 1+1=3 是什么意思？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 有這種東西嗎？
<cfy> MaskRay: 好像不对...我ghci里试了.没用啊.
<cfy> MaskRay: 估计版主写错了?不会吧..
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=FuncProgram&gid=21479
<cfy> MaskRay: 你看下
<MaskRay> hymnusalae, cfy: 好像是重定义 (+)
<cfy> MaskRay: 是这么说的.不过怎么用呢?我再1+1还是2啊
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 真的嗎？我第一次知道 Haskell 的重載呢。
<lifeng> ubuntu频道里讨论fp
<MaskRay> cfy: ghci 里输入 let 1+1=3，之后做加法只能 1+1 了
<hymnusalae> ofan, http://img.ngacn.cc/attachments/mon_201102/15/-447601_4d5a04554257d.jpg
<hymnusalae> ofan, 哈哈哈
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你要是看過小圓臉就知道是什麽意思了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不用输入in 1+1么....
<hymnusalae> ofan, 沒有看過的話，去看去吧。
<ofan> hymnusalae: ....
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵.
<ofan> hymnusalae: 还真没看过..
<ofan> hymnusalae: 喜感减半..
<lifeng> cmucl这家伙闷骚了好多年，现在刚找到女朋友
<hymnusalae> ofan, 去看去吧，你的人生會進步的。真的。fcitx作者csslayer就看了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 還有，他叫 csslayer 不是 cssplayer
<ofan> hymnusalae: 冏，片名叫啥
<hymnusalae> ofan, 魔法少女小圓，目前有6話。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 去看去吧，前2集要懷著一顆男人的心去看，這樣第3集會有驚喜喲！
<hymnusalae> ofan, 然後再去 csslayer.tk 去看看他的文章就知道怎麽回事了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 嗯。。。
<ofan> hymnusalae: .... 这么绕，原来你发的是内涵图....
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你太神奇了。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 沒有，我是在禍害，哦不，指引人。
<ugoubuntu> 啊，上google相关网站好卡
<hymnusalae> ugoubuntu, 認了吧。
<caleb-> ugoubuntu: 上 ipv6 吧
<ugoubuntu> 貌似，我配了ipv6的
<caleb-> ugoubuntu: http://www.kame.net/ # 看看海龟会动不
<ugoubuntu> caleb-: ipv6上facebook状态都不太稳定，时常网速过慢
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, let 1+1=3 用正常寫法算是 let (+) = (\ 1 1 -> 3) 嗎？
<caleb-> 总比 ipv4 被墙好…XD
<ugoubuntu> caleb-: 在动，翅膀一扇一扇的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我必須說你能去試這種東西，你太強大了。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: let (+) 1 1 = 2 吧
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: let (+) 2 1 = 3
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这样 2+1 1+1 都能算了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 還帶這樣補充定義的嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: let 去掉。这种定义函数的方式叫什么？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, let去掉，這不就是普通的函數定義嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你不是专业的?
<cfy> 我记错了?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 專業是什麽意思？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 就是专业写 haskell的.
<cfy> reiv是?
<ofan> 哪有专业的
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……我跟 soiamso 學 Haskell 的。
<hymnusalae> cfy, reiv 也會。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 專業不專業就不知道了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦....
<cfy> hymnusalae: 就是职业
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不過自從C語言除指針忘完了、指針沒有學會，Pascal語言也忘得不拿書就不會寫了以後，Haskell算是我唯一能寫的東西了……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我突然感覺編程好難。放5年前都沒有這想法……
<caleb-> 易学难精
<hymnusalae> ofan, 去上 tudou 看吧，小圓臉不錯喲~
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 我這都快不易學了……
<caleb-> 一般凡夫俗子练一辈子也就码农的水准
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 大學上個選修課，上的C語言，想著不會太難。考試的時候來個什麽函數參數列表裏面再帶 & 還是 * 我忘了，最後那考試讓老師送分送到 90分的。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 呵呵.
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 對了，選修課不缺勤的話都是90以上……
<ofan> hymnusalae: 直接来地址多好
 * caleb- 根骨不佳，仙缘不济
<ofan> 当个码农也不错
<hymnusalae> ofan, 而且到現在還不明白為什麽 &(int) +1 是加4 而 &(char) +1 是加1……
<myke2> RavenChan: 你看下这个
<myke2> hymnusalae: 这是编译器的规定
<RavenChan> myke2, ?
<myke2> hymnusalae: 根据sizeof int判断的
<hymnusalae> myke2, 這種坑爹的規定也不知道是哪個人想的……
<myke2> RavenChan: 修改a[l..r] <- c
<cfy> hymnusalae: 因为偏移量啊
<myke2> RavenChan: 询问a[l..r]的历史最大值
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 不是规定啊
<ofan> 能安心当一辈子码农，衣食无忧那也很不错
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 那是？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 标准里面就是这样的
<franj> caleb-: 以前弄过下qemu，但不太熟，kvm只知道概念.羞愧..
<myke2> hymnusalae: 比如你要遍历一堆int, 你能一个一个移动吗？总归sizeof int移动的
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 老師好像是說當數組處理，記不得是老師說的還是同學說的……
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那手動+4就是了
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不同
<ofan> hymnusalae: 方便而已吧，比如a[123]会转换成(a+123)之类
<myke2> hymnusalae: 如果是+x x是常数
<cfy> (char *)(int *)0+1
<myke2> hymnusalae: 如果是+x x是int变量
<hymnusalae> cfy, 對，我記得最後考試就有這題……直接空了。
<RavenChan> myke2, 就这两个操作？
<hymnusalae> myke2, 呃……
<RavenChan> myke2, 什么是历史最大值
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我记得是a[3]完全等同于*(a+3),所以等于3[a]
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 是硬件实现，不是规定的长度
<myke2> RavenChan: 就是历史上所有修改中的最大
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不是 3[&a]嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你想想先
<ofan> hymnusalae:一样
<RavenChan> myke2, 一样的嘛
<ofan> hymnusalae: 不过c++里不允许这样
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯.&a就是a
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 嗯，這個我明白，那個4是32位的吧……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不过a不能是数组名吧
<hymnusalae> cfy, 呃，好像是……
<myke2> caleb-: 是间址吧?
<myke2> RavenChan: 比如
<myke2> RavenChan: 1 3 4 5 6
<myke2> RavenChan: 修改1..3 = 5
<lifeng> 这下又讨论起c来了
<myke2> RavenChan: 就变成5 5 5 5 6
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 看戲的一邊去……
<myke2> RavenChan: 再1 2 3 就3 3 5 5 6
<cba> 不知为什么 ubuntu debian看在线flash都有问题 只有centos没问题
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 強烈BS圍觀群眾……
<myke2> RavenChan: 询问1..2, 答案是5
<cba> 一会就没声音了
<caleb-> cba: sound server 不同
<myke2> RavenChan: 因为历史的某一刻1..2有5这个最大值
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那 int a (int &a) 和 int a(int *a)分別是什麽？
<cba> 是不是ubuntu声音有bug?
<hymnusalae> 哦，把裏面那個a換成x吧……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 括号是啥?函数声名?
<happyaron> 没遇见过声音bug
<hymnusalae> cfy, 對，函數申明。
<myke2> cfy: int func(int &a) 这是C++不是C吧？
<FrankLv> /etc/hosts 中能为一个domain name指定多个IP么？
<cba> http://www.qiyi.com/dianying/20110208/c400871a16e3fc1b.html
<hymnusalae> int a (int &x) 和 int a (int * x)
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这个无所谓的吧,我记得函数生命都不管名字的.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 換一下……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 没有int &a的
<cfy> hymnusalae: myke2 厄....这是C++
<FrankLv> nslookup 出来有多个IP，应该有多个网卡
<hymnusalae> myke2, 這樣。哦。
<RavenChan> myke2, 对啊，那不是直接上线段树？
<cfy> hymnusalae: myke2 我记得当初找得我半死....才发现是C++不是C.....
<myke2> RavenChan: 写一个，我帮你测下
<cfy> 都怪C++和C版放在一起.....
<cba> 看电影了 你们聊
<myke2> RavenChan: 刚才那个gss2就是这提
<myke2> cfy: 只要翻C99发现没有的就不是C
<hymnusalae> cfy, C++中&a是傳址，然後可以對class的內容做修改是吧？
<myke2> hymnusalae: C++的class是什么东西?
<cfy> myke2: 只有手机,当时...没有地方可以翻...也没人可以问....老师连int main(void)都不知道....
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不关心c++
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不知道:)
<RavenChan> myke2, 不写。。
<hymnusalae> myke2, 不知道，就當是object之類的東西吧。我也學的不是很認真。
<lifeng> 话题转入c++
<cfy> - -!
<hymnusalae> lifeng, ……
<ofan> c和c++应该至少非常熟练其中一门
<myke2> RavenChan: 反正不容易，我以前没遇到过，要两个修改标记
<myke2> RavenChan: 所以我线段树弱阿……
<myke2> hymnusalae: oop不懂
<cfy> 立志去开发gfw...然后放入后门...
<cfy> 哦...我懂了.....
<cfy> ofan: gfw估计是用gcc啥的编译的吧.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 為什麽？
<myke2> ofan: 表示C, C++都不会
<ofan> cfy: 不清楚... 应该是top secret
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這你要問老方
<ofan> myke2: 你做题不用c/c++?
<RavenChan> myke2, = =
<hymnusalae> ofan, 他應該是只用 C 吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ofan 肯定是linux.打入内部....然后反正把编译器搞一下.发现是编译gfw就那个一下...
<happyaron> cfy: 转学去哈工大
<hymnusalae> myke2, 我感覺你和 Kandu 的精神很好，看語言都是直接看標准的。
<myke2> ofan: 本来打算寒假学C的，结果来不及了
<myke2> hymnusalae: 没有
<ofan> cfy: 这个艰巨的任务就教给你了...
<myke2> hymnusalae: 是被人教的
<cfy> 肯定跑在linux上啊
<hymnusalae> myke2, 我直到現在才知道 Language report 的重要。
<cfy> ofan: ...
<myke2> hymnusalae: 进了Linux
<myke2> hymnusalae: 才知道
<cfy> happyaron: 转不过去...没希望了.看你了...
<ofan> myke2: 来不及啥，参加oi?
<happyaron> cfy: 我不去那地方
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥?
<happyaron> cfy: 你研究生去吧
<cfy> happyaron: 好吧......
<cfy> 为了大家....
<myke2> ofan: y
<happyaron> cfy: 我都在东北生活20年了，还往北走那是不是有点脑子进水。。。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 參加什麽 oi 呀，那都是浮雲……
<hymnusalae> myke2, 參加什麽 oi 呀，那都是浮雲……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我也看标准的呀....不过只看了一点点.
<hymnusalae> ofan, 無視我。
<ofan> myke2: 加油吧，其实做题不需要对语法了解很多，ac就好
<hymnusalae> cfy, 很好呀。像我這種被老譚教壞的人，悲劇。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 其实我应该算看标准的.入门肯定看入门书嘛.以后翻的话,man啥的不也差不多么.不是C标准也是xx的标准了.
<ofan> 参加下竞赛还是很好滴，哥就去了躺，找了下挫败感..
<cfy> hymnusalae: perl的话,看perldoc就是标准:)
<cfy> happyaron: 我觉得去温州,我都脑子进水了...
<myke2> ofan: 不过估计达不到OI的层次
<caleb-> jc叔叔也要比赛？
<cfy> caleb-: 组织需要....
<ofan> 往日不堪回首~
<myke2> ofan: 只能在P上下徘徊
<hymnusalae> cfy, 原來學 Pascal 也是因為不用看什麽標准……很好……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 高一還混了兩場NOIP……
<myke2> hymnusalae: Pascal是标准已out了
<hymnusalae> myke2, 嗯。
<ofan> myke2: 其实这要看你想做啥，有的人是算法很牛，但是写不了大点的程序。
<cfy> hymnusalae: myke2: 我的经历是在作业里写int main(void)结果被老师问,你这写的什么东西.能这么的啊.我当时有点懵...因为看的入门书,是很早写的
<myke2> cfy: int main()
<caleb-> 比赛本来就是只能测定某一方面能力
<cfy> hymnusalae: 呵呵.踏踏实实学吧XD
<hymnusalae> cfy, 呵呵。我考試的時候還被老師扣過分。問main的標准定義是，我寫那個 int main ( argc arv什麽的。結果直接沒有分。說main是void的……
<caleb-> 比赛输了不代表编程能力不好
<cfy> myke2: 不是只有那两种形式么?
<ofan> caleb-: 做题本来就是锻炼思维能力麻
<cfy> hymnusalae: .... Kandu的经历是用?:被批....
<Jesuca> 大家好，信来的。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 確實，像我那屆，有幾位C語言的同學因為 Turbo C 編譯器的 bug 沒有拿到獎，哈哈哈哈。
<cfy> Jesuca: 输入法美好么.....
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……都很搞笑呀……
<myke2> cfy: int main(void) 这新东西虽然是标准但是如果要参加什么还是不要哟你G
<myke2> cfy: 不要用
<Jesuca> 打字打快了 。呵呵。
<hymnusalae> Jesuca, 你好。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯.
<cfy> Jesuca: 厄.我不是故意的...我是想问:输入法没好么?
<cfy> Jesuca: 也算有意了....
 * cfy 睡觉去.bye all
<Jesuca> 第一次用 Ibus还有点不习惯
<hymnusalae> cfy, 88
<hymnusalae> Jesuca, 沒有，他也打錯了。
<hymnusalae> Jesuca, 無所謂了。
<cfy> myke2: 嗯.我以前还在比赛时加入出错处理....囧
<cfy> myke2: 想malloc返回void
<cfy> myke2: 像malloc返回void
<cfy> null
<cfy> 说错了...
<hymnusalae> cfy, malloc返回的是 void 指針嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯.是的.因为void可以隐式转换成所有类型吧.我记忆中
<myke2> cfy: 不行，要强制转化
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这种man malloc就知道了:)
<cfy> myke2: C呀
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。
<cfy> myke2: C要强转的?
<ofan> c里是，c++不行
<hymnusalae> cfy, 而且C99的話好像-Wall也會悲劇吧？
<myke2> cfy: 我去查下，记得C99新规则对malloc有变动
<cfy> myke2: 哦.好的.我先去洗漱....
<lifeng> ofan, c++基本的一条是用new不用malloc
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不会吧我是-Wall -Wextra -std=c99
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那我不記得了。
<ofan> lifeng: 兼容c麻
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 你好壞喲……
<myke2> cfy: 我搞错了
<myke2> cfy: C89要强制转化
<myke2> hymnusalae: C89会悲剧
<lifeng> hymnusalae, 改天向你请教fp
<cfy> myke2: 嗯.了解
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 明明你在這掌握大局……
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 好壞喲……
<cfy> myke2: 你看的是n\d{4}.pdf么?
<hymnusalae> mykeC89會悲劇是說？
<cfy> myke2: 还是买来的?
<ofan> hymnusalae: 这槽吐的...
<hymnusalae> ofan, 什麽？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 没事，路过...
<cfy> hymnusalae: c89强一下嘛
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你們和我說什麽……
<cfy> hymnusalae: int *a=(int *)malloc(42*sizeof(int));
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……呃，這不剛才說過了嗎？
<cfy> <hymnusalae> cfy, 你們和我說什麽……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 話說剛才那個(char *)(int *)x +1 那個是加幾？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看最后一个强转,我想是+1吧,实际
<hymnusalae> cfy, 對，那句話的意思是“你們交流吧，不是我問的”
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我想也是……
<hymnusalae> ofan, 你期待什麽吐槽？
<cfy> hymnusalae: :)呵呵
<ofan> hymnusalae: ..... 有把路人拉回来问话的么？
<myke2> cfy: 我也不是特别官方的资料
<myke2> cfy: 就是wikipedia, 还有ibm的
<hymnusalae> ofan, 有呀……
<cfy> myke2: 哦?你怎么找的?google搜的?
<ofan> 够官方了，不行就要翻RFC文档了..
<lifeng> hymnusalae, 那个是char *指针的加法
<cfy> myke2: 我有时对于这种.不知从何搜起
<myke2> cfy: 很繁，英文搜索，你问MaskRay吧，他对这个比我关注的多，我还是pascaler
<ubuntu_> 第一次进入聊天室咯，刚开始用UBUNTU，~~
<myke2> cfy: 我英文差所以麻烦
<cfy> myke2: 关注什么?
<cfy> myke2: 哦...
<Xunrui_> ?
<myke2> cfy: 关注C99 C++新的标准，等等
<Xunrui_> ^k^: Hi
<ofan> ubuntu_: welcome..
<^k^> Xunrui_, 好  ㍯ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .... 你机器怎么了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ??
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Debian 升级了/
<myke2> cfy: 他好像还看过很多库函数的实现
<cfy> A pointer to void shall have the same representation and alignment requirements as a pointer to a character type.39) Similarly, pointers to qualified or unqualified versions of compatible types shall have the same representation and alignment requirements. All pointers to structure types shall have the same representation and alignment requirements as each other. All pointers to union types shall have the same representation and
<cfy> alignment requirements as each other. Pointers to other types need not have the same representation or alignment requirements.
<cfy>  
<^k^> cfy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 对，debian 6出了，我升了下testing
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我今天登陆进来，profile貌似有变？
<Xunrui_> cfy: 你悲剧了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<happyaron> cfy: 恭喜
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 這樣，謝謝了。
<happyaron> roylez_: 你找死么
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你这墙外头的，还登我机器
<happyaron> roylez_: 最近在各种library的过度
<MeaCulpa> 应该是全局的profile变了点，呵呵
<hymnusalae> roylez_, 這不是破面主席嗎？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我用irssi舒服
<roylez_> happyaron: 还没死
<Xunrui_> MeaCulpa:   但是很难用。。~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你在墙外头自己挂，windows下面也有
<cfy> myke2: 刚才那段是不是要找的?
 * cfy pasted "ipv6" at http://paste2.org/get/1251956
<myke2> cfy: 不清楚
<cfy> 我再仔细看看
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: windows 的cmd不是utf8, irssi我有，不好用
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: windows的utf-8 cmd有BOM, 一切GNU 程序歇菜
<MeaCulpa> perl 和 python解释器也歇菜
<myke2> cfy: 你和MaskRay很熟?
<cfy> 我想应该是
<cfy> myke2: 见过一面.
<cfy> myke2: 明天我问问.如果是的话,可以'收藏'下.以后别人问起来可以马上拿出来装13....
<myke2> cfy: ?
<cfy> myke2: 你对哪个有疑问...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 丫老美都用excel...我还以为他们有nb的OOo/Lotus macro可以给我顺走呢
<cfy> A pointer to void may be converted to or from a pointer to any incomplete or object
<cfy> type.
<myke2> cfy: 知道了
 * cfy pasted "pointer to void" at http://paste2.org/get/1251958
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 听说jobs要去了，可信度高不？
<cfy> myke2: 厄.不熟悉这种用语...may be....
<myke2> cfy: 我以前学过C
<cfy> myke2: 看我刚才贴的.估计是了
<cfy> myke2: 我也算是以前学过Xd
<cfy> myke2: 我也算是以前学过XD
<myke2> cfy: 然后写出的代码类似如此
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: jobs 去玩？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Austin?
<myke2> cfy: if(x!=0)printf("%d",x);
<MeaCulpa> Apple 的Austin Office 挺远的貌似
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 6 weeks of life left
<MeaCulpa> o
<cfy> myke2: 这种代码怎么了?不具备生产能力?
<MeaCulpa> 你说是要去天堂啊
<MeaCulpa> 很高
<MeaCulpa> Jobs 瘦身速度超过apple 任何一款产品
<myke2> cfy: 什么void main()
<cfy> myke2: 哦....
<myke2> cfy: 什么东西都往for里面搬
<cfy> myke2: 啥意思?
<cfy> for (int i;i<n;++i)
<cfy> myke2: hymnusalae: okay了.找到了. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3842757/pointer-to-pointer-interconversion
<myke2> cfy: 比如for(;b;t=a,a=b,b=t%b);
<cfy> myke2: hymnusalae: 标准 6.3.2.3 Pointers
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦，感謝感謝。
<cfy> myke2: 哦....你干嘛不写到循环体里?
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, Jobs不是生病嗎？瘦身也很正常了？
<myke2> cfy: 以前学C的时候阿
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: jobs 回到Apple 就开始瘦
<cfy> hymnusalae: 呵呵.不过这种估计只能拿来装13了...
<myke2> cfy: 书上特别强调C的"强大功能"
<cfy> myke2: ....
<MeaCulpa> 写的花就算强大？
<MeaCulpa> 那么shell比C强大多了
<cfy> myke2: 说什么for(;;)比while(1)更快....因为少判断...
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 所以被误导了很久
<cfy> myke2: 其实都是浮云.对我来说好算法更好....
<cfy> perl....
<myke2> cfy: for(;;)是常用的，但是没见过这个说法
<cfy> lisp
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 花的程序编译出来不一定效率高
<cfy> myke2: 嗯.这个我知道.
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 这还次之
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 更重要的是没法调试
<hymnusalae> cfy, while(1)這種東西編譯器應該會優化吧？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 如果它是对着汇编代码,调优呢?
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 写错了就.
<MeaCulpa> cfy: oh yeah, 我记得我第一份工作，C code的guide 很细，比如if 必须要else, 必须要;
<MeaCulpa> cfy: dunno....
<cfy> hymnusalae: 应该会吧.听说i++应该可以优化成++i
<MeaCulpa> i=i+1
<myke2> cfy: i++
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯,还有switch的case必须要有break.否则要用注释写出
<MeaCulpa> cfy: yeah
<myke2> cfy: 我看到C的单行解法都是i++;而不是++i;后者经常在windows里面看见
<cfy> myke2: 哦?是么?
<cfy> myke2: 我找找
<myke2> cfy: 譬如C Primer Plus
<ofan> i++,++i.
<happyaron> roylez_: 赞
<MeaCulpa> cfy: i=i+1 快还是++i快？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不清楚...
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 和CPU有关
 * MeaCulpa 第一份工作是日企programmer, 所以一切缩短程序代码量的写法都是我的敌人
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 就是incl %eax和addl $1,%eax
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<MeaCulpa> 你们没干过外包程序员把
<MeaCulpa> 干外包的，就是要行数多
<ofan> MeaCulpa: c里没什么区别
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 那寫費代碼呢？
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 不会吧，譬如树状数组代替线段树
<MeaCulpa> 那就是生产量，直接关系到你的评价
<hymnusalae> s/費/廢
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 只要你能在review的时候说得过去
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦.我听说宁可用宏注释掉代码
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 当然前提是逻辑不要有冗余
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那比较容易把，曾经C++里一个初始化列表就好几十行
<MeaCulpa> 但是逻辑冗余往往是短代码出的问题，比如迭代
<MeaCulpa> ofan: yeah~
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 知道日本人天天在干吗了吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: no~~
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 哦。所以什麽逗號運算符什麽的都是狗屎了，?:這種東西當然要if else了之類的是吧。
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: bingpo
<MeaCulpa> bingo
<MeaCulpa> if else 王道
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不喜欢:?
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 這也是日企的壞習慣嗎？
<MeaCulpa> 没有else条件也要写else,并且要换行，加;
<myke2> hymnusalae: 偶尔用下，a > b ? 1 : 0
<myke2> hymnusalae: a > b ? 2 : 1
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 好习惯，至少保证你生产量高，编译的结果也不会太慢
<myke2> hymnusalae: 更加复杂的，还是if else清晰
<hymnusalae> myke2, 我不喜歡 :? 就和我不喜歡 Haskell 的 if then else 一樣。
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 你这一行就抹杀了8行代码
<MeaCulpa> myke2: 自断财路
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 沒有。我是說你能把bingpo多打一個字母，也是日企的好習慣嗎……
<jyfl987> gmail更新菜单了
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 是我不习惯lenovo键盘
 * cfy pasted "pointer to void" at http://paste2.org/get/1251987
<jyfl987> 现在有快捷键选项了 还可以随便改映射
<cfy> myke2: 看上面
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<ofan> 字符串要尽量换行
 * MeaCulpa 手指粗了，小脑不行了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 才发现？
<jyfl987> happyaron: 难道是今天更新的？我可是今天推送到的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 字符有74行的规定
<cfy> myke2: learning perl里说post-的慢,如果没有优化吧
<jyfl987> cfy: 坚决打倒 踏上一脚
<myke2> cfy: --?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 哦 原来这是规定，以为也是增长代码的方法..
<jyfl987> happyaron: 今天发展我两个同事装上了ubuntu 额
<cfy> myke2: 睡觉时间到.....明天早起
<cfy> jyfl987: 又打倒....
 * cfy away
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 定规定的人从小就是这么干的
<jyfl987> cfy: 还要踏上一脚呢
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 日企是不是都要日语水平？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 不错
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我不懂日语，还开电话会议呢
<jyfl987> 豌豆夹的团队 昨天到我们公司来了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 额...
<jyfl987> 原来他们那个是个html5应用 额
<ofan> 貌似听过，创新工厂支持的？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 当时公司有业界最好的日/英互译软件
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 待遇好么
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 話說 GTK+3 on HTML5 你也看到了吧？
<myke2> cfy: 你是说++
<myke2> cfy: 你是说++x快?
<long180> 无线网卡到win驱动在linux下怎么用
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 那個東西會真的用在所謂的雲程序上嗎？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 可以干一辈子，我当年跳槽以后，一直流到现在的兄弟，和我现在拿的差不多
<MeaCulpa> s/流/留
<MeaCulpa> 貌似还比我多一点
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不知道，估计网络承担不起吧。
<MeaCulpa> ++x 是不是用在 判断里 要少一次赋值？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦。我記得那個是用截圖在做的吧？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ++x只不过是先执行 ++而已
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 显然不是。
<myke2> jyfl987: 他刚才纯粹说x++; 和 ++x;的区别
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我表達的問題，我記得是用html5新加的那個雙向通訊的那個。在服務器端先把圖像處理好傳過來的。也不是嗎？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不是
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦。果然又記錯了呢。
<jyfl987> 光一条语句有个p区别啊 特殊平台上才有可能编译成的语句不同而已
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 就是用canvas画的
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 嗯，我明白了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: gnome3不依赖X，只要cairo支持在什么上画图，它就能在什么上输出。
<MeaCulpa> cairo...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這樣。
<MeaCulpa> -cairo emerge world
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 你有這樣極端嗎？
<happyaron> 不要sed，也许emerge world就生活不下去了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 什麽意思？
<happyaron> 有些程序是系统安装/运行软件必须的啦
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 哦。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 話說，一般企業做這種雲程序會考慮用像 GTK+ 這樣由本地向網頁輸出的方案嗎？聽你說，好像不明朗樣的。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 如果他們還考慮可能的本地應用的話……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 那个网页输出就是一个人为了玩玩而写的。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不是gnome的正式项目。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這樣。
<fengarenas> 又是五十几个人，太稳定了。。。
<M-sprite> 在html中怎么显示本地的图片啊？
<fengarenas> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> sed 应该是必须的，configure很多都依赖的吧
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 還在嗎？
<hymnusalae> ……
<M-sprite> hymnusalae:
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 顯示本地圖片是吧？
<M-sprite> 刚下你就来了
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 用 file:///
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: 恩，点击可以放大的那种
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 那是什麽
<hymnusalae> 點擊放大？
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: 我找到的只有<img>
<M-sprite> 恩
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: 这是我用img的效果，但是点击不能放大。 http://numbchild.gicp.net/wordpress/
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 那種點擊放大的是用 Javascript 寫出來的效果。
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 什麽 onclick = javascript:xxx() 之類的東西。
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 你找找看有沒有現成的吧。
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: 这样啊 ，wordpress有没有这种插件啊？
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 那個應該有。
<M-sprite> 哦
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 我看到過很多網站都有那個功能，做的也很精致，你找找看吧。祝好運。
<M-sprite> 恩
<M-sprite> 晚安
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, ：）
<lily_> o
<hymnusalae> lily_, ?
<lily_> ?
<lily_> hymnusalae: What's worry?
<lily_> it's quiet
<hymnusalae> lily_, nothing.
<lily_> sleep
<lily_> hymnusalae: bye
<Bet> 几天没上了..
<Jagdwurst> 精悍的代码： http://pastebin.com/ZVPiWC3X
<mahui> 大家好
<^k^> mahui, 好  ㍝ 
<MiniMatt_x> I need a scroll translated
<MiniMatt_x> and told what way up its supposed to be
<mahui> 一休没睡了。痛苦呀
<MiniMatt_x> Anyone speak english?
<^k^>  06:09
<gebjgd> http://pop.6park.com/life2/messages/29671.html
<knownbad> spam.
<cfy> debian的话,一天更新几次源比较好?
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-18
<freeflying> http://l10n.kdecn.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: Transifex
<zltan> hoho, here i come
<OT_iux> :)
<OT_iux> welcome
<freeflying> log testing
<zltan> the same channel, but people are different ;P
<cfy> 最新stable内核,http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.37.1.tar.bz2
<cfy> mainline 38-rc5 http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/linux-2.6.38-rc5.tar.bz2
<zltan> AFAIK ubuntu has the unbreakable largest community now, I still remember few people use ubuntu when I was in campus
<cfy> zltan: 几几年?
<zltan> cfy: can't read chinese here :(
<cfy> zltan: when you last chat on here
<cfy> zltan: before 2006?
<zltan> a few months ago
<cfy> few months?.......
<zltan> cfy: yeah
<cfy> zltan: oh.....
<zltan> cfy: where are you from?
<cfy> zltan: zhejiang
<zltan> beijing here :)
<flay> 啥意思，这里也要讲英语
<cfy> debian-cn,有沒有類似的频道?
<cfy> flay: 估计他在tty.....
<flay> o，i know
<UU123> english?...
<leaveboy> hoho
<leaveboy> is anyone here
<knownbad> no
<OT_iux> @@
<Leny> Ubuntu ??tar?????windows?????????????
<leaveboy> ...
<leaveboy> 早上人真少
<leaveboy> 、c
<leaveboy> test
<^k^> leaveboy, ....  ㍢ 
<leaveboy> test
<jyf1987> ubuntu的wm启动以后想执行个xrandr一次 要写在哪个配置里？ 哈皮？ 腾腾？主席？
<roylez> jyf1987: gdm -> .xprofile, 其他 -> .xinitrc
<jyf1987> roylez: 额 我是gdm管理的i3-wm 这个是要 .xprofile么？
<jyf1987> roylez: ubuntu现在的配置动不动就是 xxx.d/*.sh
<flay> 我不用登录管理器 直接自动登录的
<roylez> jyf1987: .xprofile也认的吧
<jyf1987> flay: 如何设？ 我对X这一套觉得很烦 但是又不得不用他 额
<flay> jyf1987: linuxtoy上介绍过的 很简单
<leaveboy> 其实我有个比较问题，
<hymnusalae> 有誰能推薦推薦 HTC 好的機型呀？Android的當然也不錯。
<leaveboy> 我这的x登陆每次都不自动加载 用户的配置 .xinintrc
<calebot> jyf1987: 写在 $HOME 的一般不用 xxx.d 吧
<leaveboy> 所以每次我都是手动加载
<ofan> hymnusalae: htc desire
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 摩托罗拉的3防手机
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 现在那块性价比最高
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: Moto“三防”Defy
<hymnusalae> ofan, 謝了。
<lerosua> htc desire 待机时间太短了
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, Defy是吧。
<calebot> lerosua: .xinitrc 是给 xinit / startx 用的
<calebot> leaveboy: .xinitrc 是给 xinit / startx 用的
<jyf1987> flay: 给具体的文章
<jyf1987> calebot: home的不懂怎么搞 概念太多 很折腾
<calebot> jyf1987: .xinitrc .xsession
<jyf1987> lerosua: 乐乐
<flay> 我在找 额很久的文章
<flay> 算了 我直接说好了
<flay> /etc/inittab里面 c1:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -8in -l '/bin/autologin'  38400 tty1 linux
<flay> $cat /bin/autologin
<flay> #!/bin/sh
<flay> /bin/login -f flay
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, Defy vs Milestone 的情況呢？
<flay> -f后面是用户名
<jyf1987> flay: 额 那你这个wm是关不掉的了
<flay> 然后在你的.zshrc或者.bashrc里面设置登录启动X
<lerosua> jyf1987: 如你所说，所有用户都不会推荐自己正在用的手机，i get it
<calebot> 我以为 jyf1987 是在问 xrandr
<jyf1987> lerosua: 呵呵
<flay> 怎么关不掉？
<jyf1987> calebot: 我是问xinit之类的概念
<jyf1987> flay: respawn的麻
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你的blog的rss输出比较不好
<lerosua> jyf1987: 不都是标准的wp的rss输出吗
<jyf1987> rss有两个版本 atom也有两个 你的是atom
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, lerosua, ofan, （排名按字母序）感謝。
<hymnusalae> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110213/172935.html 惡心的。
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 我看不少人都用Google Reader，為什麽會有RSS完蛋了這種大扯特扯的文章？
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 關鍵還不少。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 用归用 但是对rss提供者没啥好处阿
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 有什麽好處呀？廣告和點擊嗎？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 内容都直接提取出来了 广告却没有跟过去 等于是损失许多阿 大家都可以方便的在reader上看了 谁还去你网站去 那你广告展示和点击不都猛跌么 像我就从来不去内容源网站去u 都是reader读完
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 果然是這樣。
<maplebeats> 1111
<maplebeats> just test
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 我一般不骗人
<hymnusalae> jyf1987, 呃，有誰說你騙人了嗎？
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: 另外rss的表现太单一了 google reader也没多少改进 一般你浏览页面 他还有相关性推荐 这个google reader并没有做 其实以google的实力 做个全局相关推荐 是会很棒的
<calebot> jyf1987: 那是因为没在 feed 里
<calebot> jyf1987: feed 和 web page 是两回事
<jyf1987> calebot: 在feed里也不好 reader做全局的才好
<llj> 貌似freenode北美洲的速度很慢
<hymnusalae> ofan, 對了，昨晚今早有治愈嗎？
<ofan> hymnusalae: ？？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 小圓臉了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 还没看...
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我很期待你的表現喲。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 好.. 敬请期待
<leaveboy> 看不到之前的聊天了
 * microcai 看不到之前的聊天了
<llj> 怎么回事？
<leaveboy> 刚刚我说的那个 .xinitrc问题谁晓得
<leaveboy> 网络断了
<calebot> leaveboy: topic 有 log
<llj> .xinitrc啥问题
<llj> vmware安装ubuntu10.04居然提示failed to determine the codename for the release
<leaveboy> calebot: 怎么查看、
<llj> 网上一查说是检测不到光驱
<leaveboy> llj: 每次启动不加载
<leaveboy> 我用awesome
<llj> vmware里怎么挂载虚拟的iso镜像啊
<flay> 你用的startx？
<llj> leaveboy:不加载？
<leaveboy> llj: 不自动加载，都是我手动加载的
<jyf1987> gdm比startx有啥好处？
<microcai> jyf1987: 自动登陆
<llj> leaveboy:是不加载光驱吗？
<leaveboy> llj: 是awesome窗口管理器下面，用户目录的 .xinitrc配置文件不自动加载
<calebot> 本来就不干 wm 的事
<llj> leaveboy:呃。。。。。。。我一直以为你在和我扯我的failed to determine的问题 -_-!!
<llj> .xinitrc不是wm启动时加载的配置文件吗
<cfy> - -!
<calebot> llj: 不是
<cfy> llj: 是startx执行的.
<cfy> 除非你自己定义成.initrc
<calebot> cfy: 是xinit执行的.
<leaveboy> calebot: 似乎你了解？
<llj> cfy:maybe
<llj> xinit? -_-!!
<calebot> leaveboy: 我早就说啦，去翻 log 就有
<leaveboy> calebot: 你好像没说个什么出来
<cfy> llj: 嗯.xinit
<calebot> leaveboy: 你是用 dm 登陆的吧？
<chenwl> 有熟悉gdb的吗
<chenwl> 可以打印执行流程吗，按行
<cfy> startx->xinit->.xinitrc
<leaveboy> calebot: dm？
<jyf1987> microcai: 额？
<lei1> 有会gae域名绑定的吗？我想请教一下
<leaveboy> lei1: 好像必须独立ip才可以
<cfy> calebot: 你用什么发行版?
<lei1> leaveboy: 我申请了域名和google apps了,好像要成功了
<calebot> cfy: lfs
<lei1> leaveboy: 我申请的域名www.z30.name,这个
<leaveboy> lei1: 之前试过，最后一步的时候需要独立的ip才行，就断了
<lei1> leaveboy: z30.name是我的,前缀可以自己随便改吗
<cfy> calebot: 哦.
<snowshow> hi
<netsnail> 真牛都 lfs了
<^k^> snowshow, 好  ㍣ 
<jyf1987> lei1: 只有反向的
<lei1> ghs.google.com这个访问不了了
<jyf1987> 所以我才跟你说有反向代理的
<netsnail> vpncup.com这是个免费的代理，推荐
<cfy> 感觉像是内核和emacs没有配合好....
<cfy> emacs无法显示温度...
<cfy> 谁用debian
<cfy> 不错,stable的升级我喜欢.不过就怕下次release update麻烦
<calebot> cfy: 用 stable 很痛苦
<calebot> cfy: 用 sid 吧，rolling release
<cfy> calebot: 怎么痛苦了?
<calebot> cfy: stable 两年才会升级
<cfy> calebot: 对了写stable和squeeze,目前来说是一样的把
<cfy> calebot: 对了写stable和squeeze,目前来说是一样的吧
<cfy> calebot: testing会不会不是很稳呢?
<calebot> cfy: 我跳槽前用了 N 年的 sid
<calebot> cfy: 个人感觉很稳
<cfy> calebot: 我还是熟悉了再说好了.现在想稳定点.
<cfy> calebot: 哈哈,引用论坛的某人的话,'小马过河，说水有多浅不过是在暗示他腿有多长，相信你就傻了。'
<cfy> calebot: 为啥跳呢?
<leaveboy> calebot: dm是什么？
<calebot> leaveboy: gdm / xdm / kdm 之类的
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 分米。
<calebot> cfy: 很多 debian 用户/企业 用 sid 的
<calebot> cfy: 具体看个人了，当然 sid/testing 难免会遇到需要手动解决的问题
<cfy> calebot: 哦.无所谓了.对我来说包已经新到可以接受了.不像以前用gentoo稳定的...perl还是5.8.8.....
<microcai> calebot: 我用了一年多的 gentoo 了
<cfy> calebot: 嗯,还是求稳.相对新,相对稳
<UU123> :-D
<cfy> slim很好用,可以从/etc/default/keyboard里读出数据
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 你很有意思
<leaveboy> gdm
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 謝謝恭維……
<leaveboy> calebot: gdm
<calebot> leaveboy: gdm 本來就不吃 .xinitrc
<leaveboy> calebot: 如何让他起效
<calebot> leaveboy: 寫到 .xsession
<leaveboy> calebot: 之前ln一个也没起作用
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 那試試 .xprofile
<calebot> leaveboy: 那就是 distro / maintainer 的 bug 了
<jyf1987> xcb-keysyms.pc 这个文件缺少 应该如何生成或者装什么包带？
<calebot> jyf1987: apt-file
<jyf1987> calebot: 好
<leaveboy> hymnusalae: 等机子修好就试试
<leaveboy> calebot: 如果真的是这样那就被拒了
<jyf1987> calebot: apt用的数据库是什么格式的
<calebot> jyf1987: 纯文字
<jyf1987> calebot: 额 这个效率
<hymnusalae> leaveboy, 哦，dm還可以是醫學博士。
<jyf1987> hymnusalae: direct message
<calebot> hymnusalae: 醫學博士是 md
<hymnusalae> calebot, 果然醫學博士都不是好東西呀 （誤+掩面……）
<cfy> jyf1987: 不是perl嘛,perl肯定纯文字啊
<leaveboy> 呵呵
<cfy> 破面主席.....
<cfy> 死神
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 是perl写的阿  额额额额
<jyf1987> 真是躺着也中枪
<cfy> jyf1987: 额啥....用perl应该有归属感.....
<calebot> apt 不是用 perl 啊
<calebot> 只是有提供 perl binding
<cfy> calebot: 不是说底层是perl么?
<jyf1987> cfy: p
<cfy> 那也有归属感....至少比跑着py的emerge有感觉....
<jyf1987> 还是sqlite好点
<cfy> jyf1987: p
<mza_> apt用的是perl？
 * calebot 纯文字万岁！
<cfy> text万岁
<calebot> 应该是 aptitude 用了 perl binding
<hymnusalae> cfy, 破面主席在哪裏？
<calebot> aptitude 严格来说不算 apt frontend
<cfy> jyf1987: 你去搞个sutoo?用sqlite解决portage....
<jyf1987> calebot: 我早该记起来你是perl党
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦，看到了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 主席.主席.
<calebot> aptitude 是用 apt 提供的库，并不是用 apt-get / apt-cache
<cfy> hymnusalae: 呵呵.
<jyf1987> cfy: 感觉可以
<cfy> jyf1987: 那弄...然后去掉py.
<calebot> 一般来说 frontend 只是个 wrapper, 要用 apt-get / apt-cache 才能说是 ftontend
<mza_> calebot: 一直以为aptitude=apt-get
<calebot> s/ftontend/frontend
<jyf1987> cfy: 去掉py上lua 一直是我对gnome的要求阿
<jyf1987> cfy: 难道你以为我靠py混饭吃就一定要用py 额
<calebot> mza_: aptitude 有自己的设置，会和 apt-get 搞乱
<cfy> jyf1987: 上lua也行.不过还是perl好...
<cfy> jyf1987: 我不知道你用py...我只知道你从perl叛逃了....
<jyf1987> cfy: gp 还是lua好 解释器让gnome那套自己带 这样就不影响系统解释器了
<mza_> calebot: 原来如此……
<cfy> jyf1987: gp?
<jyf1987> 现在修改掉系统解释器的py版本 居然影响gnome
<jyf1987> cfy: goupi
<cfy> jyf1987: - -!
<cfy> jyf1987: 上lisp.....
<cfy> fp
<cfy> @_@
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 又是你这emacs党
<jyf1987> 上js好了
<jyf1987> 以后桌面都用html5构建
<cfy> jyf1987: nm   haskell
<hymnusalae> cfy, nm 是什麽？
<cfy> RavenChan: 在不.那个vps上的你那个地址多少?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你妹的缩写
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 那个推.代理
<jyf1987> cfy: nm可以拿来跑rtos 嘿嘿
<cfy> jyf1987: 啥?nm
<jyf1987> cfy: 当然是nm了
<jyf1987> calebot: gdm的那些session是在哪里设置的？ 我手动编译了个wm 想让gdm登录那可以选择 该如何改配置
<calebot> jyf1987: dpkg -L gdm 找找吧，我十几年没用 dm 了
<jyf1987> calebot: 额 十几年 你该不会说你有20多年的linux使用经验了吧 lol
<hymnusalae> 哈哈哈哈，我太喜歡 fcitx。
<hymnusalae> 因為 fcitx 能打出“吐槽”，而其它的不能。
<cfy> calebot: 那你用啥?startx?
<iIlL10oO> vim里替换加号怎么写, 这样不对:%s/\+//g
<cfy> 不用转义试过么
<jyf1987> 就用+
<jyf1987> \+是在  [a-z]\+ 这样的场合才用转义
<cfy> 为啥不上ruby?
<jyf1987> ruby 离 rubbish只差个sh的发音 额
<cfy> RavenChan: opera 10.10出来了?
<cfy> RavenChan: 11.10
<llj> 为什么我用vmware安装10.04.1的时候会出现failed to determine the codename for the release?
<llj> 有人遇到同样的问题了吗
<hymnusalae> ofan, 又有新的小圓的消息。你知道這次這個片子多受關注嗎？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 等你看完你就知道了。
<RavenChan> cfy, 嗯
<cfy> RavenChan: ...没找到...
<microcai> hymnusalae: 哪个片子？
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 话说為什麼。。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 魔法少女小圓。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 你看了？
<if_else> 各位，shell 有个调试模式，怎么进入？谢谢
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 是啊= =一直在看
<if_else> 给个关键词，google一下，谢谢
<cfy> RavenChan: 你在哪里看到opera出11.10了?
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 據説虛淵非常得意的炫耀了這麽一件事：加藤英美里和悠木碧?都把出演魔法少女當作夢想一類的東西，聽説能出演新房的魔法少女動畫開心死了。結果兩人看了劇本後，一個頓時陷入沉默狀態，一個碎碎念說“盡管如此我還是很喜歡魔法少女呀……”
<RavenChan> cfy, desktop team的blog
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 嘛，已经听说过了
<microcai> hymnusalae: why ?
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 另外，梶浦從此被扣上了黑帽子。
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦
<hymnusalae> microcai, 自己去看片子去。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不看有什麽好說的。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ...  據説虛淵非常得意的炫耀了這麽一件事：加藤英美里和悠木碧?都把出演魔法少女當作夢想一類的東西，聽説能出演新房的魔法少女動畫開心死了。結果兩人看了劇本後，一個頓時陷入沉默狀態，一個碎碎念說“盡管如此我還是很喜歡魔法少女呀……”
<microcai> hymnusalae: 嘛yis?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 自己去看魔法少女小圓去。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 魔法少女么床戏？
 * hymnusalae 無視microcai
<pocoyo> test
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 这番真的很不错的说
<pocoyo> roylez:  上次那个黑屏果然是 dpms 的关系 关掉 就没事了
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 從創新的角度說真的不錯。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 日本動漫很久沒有這樣振奮人心打破尺度還被人接受的作品了。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 哪里打破尺度了
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 话说和eva还差一大截呐
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 是嗎？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 會不讓你失望的。
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 相信虛淵沒有限制的腳本吧。不要被 f/z 給迷惑了。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, f/z?
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, fate/zero
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 而且說老實話，我對 EVA 的構思非常沒有想法。我從來不從那麽宏觀的角度的去看問題的。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 是吗？但是我觉得eva宏观/个人角度都处理的很好
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我對有那樣角度設計的片子都很少有想法的。
<microcai> help!
 * microcai sunpinyin 用 yao 输出的是么不是要 .. 可恶
<microcai> hymnusalae:  EVA ？ 是 KDE 的那个 QQ 吗？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 还是 Wall-E 的老婆？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 13:34：/me
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 话说魔法少女都是server/client型的呀= =
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, ……你的解釋……
<lanwoniu> wall-eµÄÀÏÆÅÊÇeve°É
<^k^> lanwoniu:say wall-e的老婆是eve吧 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lanwoniu> wall-e的老婆是eve吧
<happyaron> 我们班有个男生学那个wall-e在班里叫eva...
<happyaron> 碰巧有个女生的英文名就是eva，于是他悲剧了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, wall-e是什麽？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 一个电影
<pocoyo> test 这个不卡.. 我日
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你有折腾啥？
<leaveboy> calebot  13:46 < happyaron> 我们班有个男生学那个wall-e在班里叫eva...
<leaveboy> 意外
<pocoyo> tenzu: 啥都不疼了 上次那个黑屏 就是 dpms开的原因 我关了 不黑了
<cfy> pocoyo: 然后由于dpms关了.就打不开了?
<pocoyo> cfy: 没有啊 正常了 不黑屏了 屏保也正常.
<cfy> pocoyo: 我说以前
<pocoyo> cfy: 不知道 dpms是干啥玩意儿用的.
<cfy> pocoyo: 我用这个手动关屏幕...
<pocoyo> cfy: 以前黑屏 老打不开.
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦.那就是关了就死了.某些部分...
<pocoyo> cfy: 貌似是.
<cfy> happyaron: 感觉rc5好点了.以前rf-kill啥的.wlan0死了只能重启.现在可以再起来了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 没开过dpms
<cfy> 开了autogroup就是不卡,lol
<happyaron> 赞
<pocoyo> tenzu: 默认就开了. :D
<cfy> happyaron: 我又回到lvm了....
<cfy> lvm+ext4....
<pocoyo> lainme: 6.Poky图标字体 http://www.taktak.net/portfolio/selectedwork/item/PokyIcons.aspx 选择Truetype font: 链接打不开.
<lainme> pocoyo: server error
<happyaron> 呵呵
<pocoyo> 哈哈
<cfy> rsync不愧为'最'好用的数据移动工具
<Xunrui> hymnusalae: 什么动漫啊??
<ofan> cfy: rsync还是麻烦了点
<ofan> 选项太多了
<sunwilston> cfy: lvm+ext4不错吧
<cfy> sunwilston: 就是不能压缩.不过也没事了.我想应该不错.呵呵.
<happyaron> cfy: dropbox用了rsync的lib都不公开那部分的源码
<cfy> happyaron: 那鄙视dropbox
<hymnusalae> Xunrui, 魔法少女小圓，去治愈去吧。
<cfy> ofan: rsync -ax --progress from/ to/
<Xunrui> hymnusalae: 额..~
<cfy> ofan: 一般我就这样.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 人家總有核心價值，沒有什麽好鄙視的。
<cfy> 或者再一个--del
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯?做了无耻的事情就是要鄙视.
<ofan> cfy: 怎么无耻？
<sunwilston> cfy: 压缩我觉得没这个必要吧，现在硬盘白菜价！！
<happyaron> 我一般都 -av 或者 -avz...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ==，dropbox 違反 GPL 了？
<cfy> ofan: <happyaron> cfy: dropbox用了rsync的lib都不公开那部分的源码
<ofan> cfy: 真的？
<ofan> cfy: 是不是用了相关算法了
<cfy> sunwilston: 嗯,是啊.以前没有.现在用处也不是特别大.不过可以用来装13....
<cfy> ofan: 你问 happyaron
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 没有
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那有什麽好鄙視的。
<ofan> 什么情况
<cfy> happyaron: -z干啥.你在网络上传输么?
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 就是捆绑了LGPL的rsync却没有发布rsync代码，也没有承认
<ofan> 虽然不怎么用dropbox，但是一直挂着
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……哦，違反LGPL了呀……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: 啊。
<happyaron> cfy: 我都是在网络上弄。
<sunwilston> cfy: 13是什么 ？
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.这样就需要了...
<cfy> sunwilston: B
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我以为鄙视是一种很正常的行为啊. 比ee的打倒.主席的枪毙(?,具体忘了),好多了.
<hymnusalae> cfy, 沒有什麽不正常的，只是不值得而已……
<ofan> »çé¿å‘现个强大的工具Üç
<^k^> ofan:say »çé¿å‘现个强大的工具Üç in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ofan> 谢特.
<hymnusalae> ofan, 亂碼了。
<pocoyo> lainme: 那咋办? 我想知道那个conky 上的两个透明的圆角矩形是怎么来的?
<ofan> 发现个强大的工具 socat
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我只不过说了一句...
<ofan> hymnusalae: weechat乱了
<pocoyo> lainme: MPD音乐 的那个 还有上面cpu温度那个.
<lainme> pocoyo: 说不定过段时间会好吧..
<lainme> pocoyo: 那个图标我这里倒是有
<pocoyo> lainme: 那两个圆角矩形 不是 lua的脚本?
<pocoyo> 那是图标???
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我也只是說了一句。
<lainme> pocoyo: 什么园角矩形，哪个conky配置里的？
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<cfy> hymnusalae: okay....
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍦ 
<flay> 请问adobe reader X和adobe reader有区别吗？
<pocoyo> lainme: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82702 就这个. 透明的
<pocoyo> lainme: 那不是圆角矩形 是啥??
<lainme> pocoyo: 是图片......
<pocoyo> lainme: 不是壁纸上带的吧....
<lainme> pocoyo: 不是，inkscape随便画的...
<leaveboy> 】就是不卡为了生活几乎不睡；点头哈腰就差下跪；日不能息夜不能寐；单位有事立马到位；屁大点事不敢得罪；一年到头不离岗位；逢年过节家人难会；变更签证让人崩溃；工资不高还装富贵；稍不留神就得犯罪；抛家舍业愧对长辈；身在其中方知其味
<leaveboy> 为了生活几乎不睡；点头哈腰就差下跪；日不能息夜不能寐；单位有事立马到位；屁大点事不敢得罪；一年到头不离岗位；逢年过节家人难会；变更签证让人崩溃；工资不高还装富贵；稍不留神就得犯罪；抛家舍业愧对长辈；身在其中方知其味
<leaveboy> 這個傳說是前輩
<pocoyo> lainme: 原来如此.
<calebot> flay: X 是第十版…
<calebot> flay: 前一版是 9.x
<M-sprite> HTML5的video tag 支持那些格式的视频文件啊？支持ogv吗？
<flay> calebot: 哦，那就是一个东西了 官网上下的还是9.4.1
<calebot> 如果只是 link LGPL 的库不用开源的
<flay> 貌似只有windows的
<calebot> M-sprite: video tag 里可以注明的
<calebot> M-sprite: 具体要看 browser 有没有支持
<llj> opera for win已经到11.01了
<calebot> <video id="movie" src="Sintel-Trailer-720p.mp4" type="video/mp4">
<M-sprite> calebot: 我测试了下，好像不能放。。。。只有那个视频框架，没有视频
<calebot> M-sprite: firefox 不能播 h264 啊
<M-sprite> calebot: 我是chromium，h264也是视频格式吗？
<calebot> M-sprite: 我只是贴 tag, 没附影片，当然不能播
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, hallo
<calebot> M-sprite: 你把那行丢到本地的一个 html 里，把 Sintel-Trailer-720p.mp4 改成你自己的影片就可以播鸟
<Fivesheep_> how are you doing dude
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 楼哈
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 还活着
<Fivesheep_> how's job?
<iIlL10oO> vim 里 [1-9] 不能写成 [\d] 吗?
<iIlL10oO> 还是 ruby 舒服
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 凑合
<M-sprite> calebot: 这个我知道，但是我是ogv的，不知到是否支持？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 码工，还能怎样？
<zzmfish> iIlL10oO, 写成\d就可以了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 有饭吃，有房子住，知足了
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, white-collar
<iIlL10oO> zzmfish: [\s\d\.] 这样不行
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 我没有白领子的衣服
<calebot> M-sprite: 试试改 type="video/ogm" 或 type="video/ogv" 或 type="video/ogg" 或 type="video/vorbis" 之类的
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, you have a kid yet?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 没有了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 老婆没时间
<Fivesheep_> ..
<M-sprite> calebot: 我用<a href>这种点击后chromium就能播放，为什么video标签不行啊？
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 生个孩子不是更合适么..
<Fivesheep_> 补助
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 你在德国生的孩子是哪里国籍?
<calebot> M-sprite: video 标签上，按右键选择播放
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 靠。那点补助够干吗的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 心灵的创伤是巨大的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 要是在这里受教育，孩子自己可以自己选择
<M-sprite> calebot: 还是不行
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 如果带到别的地方呢? 比如带了回兲朝
<M-sprite> calebot: 转换成mp4?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 能过德国的高中考试就可以
<Fivesheep_> O
<Fivesheep_> 那不错..
<M-sprite> calebot: 对了，支持flv吗？
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 你老婆找到工作了?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 上学呢
<calebot> M-sprite: 没试过不知
<M-sprite> calebot: 哦
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 那你有几年要辛苦的了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 她在意大利和法国会比较好找
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 设计之都
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 她有同学在法国和意大利
<Fivesheep_> 有前途啊.. 学设计的
<Fivesheep_> 比码农强...
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 屁
<knownbad> 码农稳定
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 一样的工作性质
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那倒不一定
<knownbad> 通常是自个不干了。
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 反正你是比我舒服多了.. 我成天要被日晒雨淋的..
<Fivesheep_> 可怜的灯泡安装工人..
<gebjgd> knownbad, 马勒戈壁的，我的3G网卡在gnome下很容易就能连上。openbox下就费了人劲了
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 找个羊妹妹
<knownbad> gebjgd: 用 NM 吗？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 算啦。你还有机会遇到美丽裸体家庭主妇
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 有此事? , Fivesheep_
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 不好找... 没什么机会结识
<Fivesheep_> palomino|working, 穿bikini的碰过
<knownbad> 应该没问题呀，  hal or dbus?
<palomino|working> nice
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 我操
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 我也要去美国。当你的搭档
<palomino|working> .....
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 该有，您是害羞吧？
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 学着点，这就是追求
<palomino|working> 上门的工人跟屋里寂寞的mm搞起来
<palomino|working> 好似某类片常见的情节
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 所以阿
<Fivesheep_> 今天有人 tip me $20
<Fivesheep_> 爽死了..
<palomino|working> :o , Fivesheep_
<palomino|working> 这也有人tip... , Fivesheep_
<knownbad> 好似 AV 的情节？
<Fivesheep_> 经常有
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 你没提供性服务吧？
<Fivesheep_> 只是我不敢拿 以前..
<palomino|working> LOL , gebjgd
<Fivesheep_> 现在看他们都拿
<palomino|working> 问的好 , gebjgd
<Fivesheep_> 我也就不拒绝了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 靠。有什么不敢的
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 东西是政府免费提供的...
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 是有点说不过去
<knownbad> medicare？
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, no
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, free energy-saving lightbulbs
<knownbad> 啊，奶奶的
<Fivesheep_> direct-install for residents
<knownbad> 原来交的税去了那里？
<Fivesheep_> 肯定是纳税人的钱了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哭吧
<knownbad> 难怪共和党发飙
<Fivesheep_> 不对.. 可能不是. 虽然也是需要市政府批准
<Fivesheep_> 去年的时候是 federal 给了点
<knownbad> 还是，corporate tax credit.
<Fivesheep_> 今年全是 city of seattle出的
<Fivesheep_> 不过. 这是主要是为了省钱.. 不够电用
<knownbad> sales tax.
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 你这活儿也不错了
<knownbad> 反正就是 tax revenue 出的。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 还有美女看
<Fivesheep_> 如果不节能, 就得建新的电站or从外州买电
<Fivesheep_> 这花费更高
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 偶尔碰到
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 去美女家里喝奶茶啥的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 记得要电话
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 拿个小本子记录
<Fivesheep_> 也就碰过几次单身的美女
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 你的业余生活都有了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, ！！！
<Fivesheep_> 大部分时候是 老头老太太
<knownbad> sugar mama!!!
<knownbad> 更好
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 业余生活其实很丰富的.. 同事经常party...
<Fivesheep_> 成天bbq
<knownbad> 肥死没？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还是萝莉好
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 本来就不瘦...
<knownbad> 肯定也有啤酒
<Fivesheep_> 我不喝酒.. 最多一两口.
<knownbad> 壮胆？
<Fivesheep_> tequila 倒是不错
<palomino|working> ...... , Fivesheep_
<knownbad> 小心被上了。
<palomino|working> 学alan，喝appletini , Fivesheep_
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 我要保持清醒.. 喝酒头痛
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你就被上过？
<knownbad> 就千万别酒后开车。。。
<palomino|working> 难道某次喝多了，醒来后发现菊花不适?
<Fivesheep_> palomino|working, 你看电视里. 舔一口盐巴, 然后喝的
<Fivesheep_> 就是 tequila
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 为何要舔盐呢
<knownbad> 少数民族被抓了很惨。
<Fivesheep_> 不知道
<Fivesheep_> 习惯
<knownbad> gebjgd: 您经验丰富哦
<palomino|working> 在做舔盐的动作时保持端庄优雅，往往不是被人误解为过于野蛮就是过于YD
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 酒后开车算啥.. 开车抽大麻的我都见过了
<knownbad> 白人被抓没事，我们就惨了。
<misla> 用汉字真好
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 为啥? 屁眼太紧?
<knownbad> lol, 您试试
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没。我听说过你的事迹
<Fivesheep_> 没喝酒的爱好
<gebjgd> knownbad, 很感动
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 话说. 我这边似乎没怎么碰到台湾人..
<misla> 这里还有外国人？
<Fivesheep_> 我说工作中.. 貌似只有一个嫁给白人的女的.
<knownbad> 我就被上过手铐。  认错人了。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 你现在对台湾菊花有爱了？
<Fivesheep_> 不是吧.. 你一定长得很猥琐..
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 没.. 我只是想见见不同地方的人
<knownbad> 妈的，说是有个东方人。 废话
<Fivesheep_> 日本人我见过不少了.. 去过好些日本人的家里
<misla> 日语一定很溜了？
<Fivesheep_> 今天给我tips的是柬埔寨的
<Fivesheep_> 不会日语
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 德国这里一堆中国女人嫁给德国人
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 我有个朋友嫁给德国人
<Fivesheep_> 生的两个女儿很好看..
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 太多了
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 不知，没去过 seattle.
<Fivesheep_> knownbad, 昨天上班的时候下 hails
<knownbad> 好也。
<knownbad> 车子没事吧？
<Fivesheep_> 小的
<Fivesheep_> 跟米粒一样大小
<Fivesheep_> 车没事.. 人冻死了
<Fivesheep_> 在户外
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 欧亚混血的.. 混几代 貌似就没痕迹了
<knownbad> 我在加州只碰过挡风玻璃结霜的。
<iGee> 下午好各位
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 欧亚混血不如白种人给力
<iGee> 有人知道dot.tk域名怎么设置的吗
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 白种人身材娇小的还是不错的
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 欧亚的很多很好看的..
<iGee> 我是用xtreemhost的空间
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd, 对.. 娇小的白人是很给力..
<knownbad> 要小白人加州很多。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 天堂阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这边的德国妹子娇小可爱型也是不错的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有胸有屁股的
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 真相呢？？
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 德国人不是高大得很么
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有还满丰满的。
<knownbad> 不知都吃些什么。
<misla> 我见过的德国人都至少1米8以上，好高大呦
<Fivesheep_> 德国人喜欢吃猪肉
<knownbad> 健身房里的最好看。
 * knownbad 该回家去睡了。
<knownbad> adios.
<Fivesheep_> 才几点啊
<iGee> 怎么使filezilla删除文件快点有人知道吗
<gebjgd> 最好的就是13到18岁的
<Fivesheep_> adios 我今天学的.. lol
<knownbad> 我六点上班啊。
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 拿真相来 光说没用
<iGee> 类似flashfxp那样，直接删除 ，而不是递归的删除每个文件
<gebjgd> 那身材，那皮肤
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没照过相
<palomino|working> hasta la vista , Fivesheep_
<knownbad> gebjgd: 跟美国一样，再年纪大些就开始老化了。
<iGee> -，-|
<leaveboy> 求真相
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恩那
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 那你下回碰到了可要照一照
<gebjgd> jyf
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 不敢
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 老婆看的紧
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 叫你老婆来 我跟她说
<jyf1987> 触龙说赵太后 哼哼
<gebjgd> 说吧，我准备下车了。上班
<jyf1987> 你老婆在边上？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 我在火车上
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 去上班
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 额
<jyf1987> 德国这种小地方还要火车来回么
<llj> 火车就是公交车？
<jyf1987> 城际轻轨？
<leaveboy> 下午要開會
<leaveboy> 马上要出发，
<leaveboy> 其实去吃饭
<iIlL10oO> 正则匹配空格结尾是不是 /\s+$/ ?
<leaveboy> iIlL10oO: 是的
<iIlL10oO> leaveboy: 嗯
<leaveboy> iIlL10oO: 其实在vim中测试下九晓得
<iIlL10oO> leaveboy: 是的
<zzmfish> vim里要这样写/\s\+$/
<iIlL10oO> emacs里不知道怎么样写
<leaveboy> vim '/\s*$' 就可以
<leaveboy> iIlL10oO: vim + 含义不一样
<leaveboy> 走了 88
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=317308
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<michaelliu> 请问,为什么redhat 下的openldap 与debian下的openldap 的配置文件格式不一样了?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，再来一句马语
<palomino|working> ............
<roylez> michaelliu: 两种可能，第一是他们的版本太老，第二是他们用的其实是 fedora ds
<michaelliu> 你还用猜?
<roylez> michaelliu: 当然
<iIlL10oO> redhat 是 rpm 的吧?
<freeflying> roylez: RH应该不会用openldap吧
<roylez> freeflying: 我记得centos里面openldap和fedora-ds都有
<michaelliu> debian 默认是没有slapd.conf
<michaelliu> 我在debian6 上想安装一下ldap+kerberos.问题多多
<vicwjb> 记忆曲线 有没有现成的算法阿？
<tusooa> /topic returned:  *** Topic for #ubuntu-cn: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志  http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs |新年快乐！
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我算長記性了。
<happyaron> ?
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 強關了一下 FreeBSD，重啟了之後 UFS 要求檢查……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 一檢查不要緊。又不知道給搞壞了多少文件……
<cfy> 不clean当然要检查下.
<happyaron> :)
<cfy> 只有btrfs这种才不会检查
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 有ZFS還有UFS的我真是做孽呀……
<happyaron> 呵呵
<happyaron> btrfs没错能检查出错来
<hymnusalae> cfy, 問題是檢查把文件搞壞了！！！而且還是moused這種東西都能壞。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: zfs不用检查吧
<roylez> happyaron: http://jandan.net/2011/02/18/elderly_samurai_with_a_katana.html
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我的 hal 已經給搞壞3次了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...,用linux吧...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, zfs 不用。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 用 ZFS 和 PC-BSD……
<cfy> happyaron: 从没有btrfs到全部btrfs,现在再把btrfs弄走....我太折腾了...
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<happyaron> roylez: 太血腥了
<cfy> 主席
<happyaron> cfy: 哈哈
<hymnusalae> cfy, 從試OSS4到不想折騰OSS4再到我不得不用OSS4，從試ZFS到不想上ZFS再到怕得只能上ZFS……其實大家都折騰……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 其实要在别人折腾的基础上折腾
<cfy> 破面 主席
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 嗯。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ...
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這種東西大家都喜聞樂見……
<llj> 检查的时候不卸载吗
<cfy> hymnusalae: 为啥zfs会折腾?,zfs不是已经投入应用了?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 問題是選項太多了，手賤呀……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 能折騰的東西太多了。
<calebot> 在虚拟机折腾就好
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦...
<hymnusalae> calebot, ……我的大腦裏還真沒有虛擬機這個概念。
<hymnusalae> calebot, 三年前被同學推薦了Ubuntu的時候就直接格的幹淨。
<hymnusalae> calebot, 同學直誇我奔放。
<calebot> hymnusalae: 真是太奔放了
<calebot> 虚拟机++
<iGoogle> 奔放。这是形容啥的
<hymnusalae> calebot, 而且當時還有個問題後來讓我後悔的不行。
<iGoogle> 打到虚拟机
 * calebot 以前无聊同时开 N 个 qemu -> sparc + arm + powerpc + x86-64
<hymnusalae> calebot, Windows下的Realtek RTL8168的驅動有點問題。會不斷電還是怎麽，結果Ubuntu上不了網……
<calebot> 还有 mips
<cfy> iGoogle: ee......
<hymnusalae> calebot, 你也夠蛋疼的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 为啥ee会在最后一刻出现
<cfy> iGoogle: 下班了?
<iGoogle> kld 都没退出按键
<iGoogle> 今天去农家乐。没上班
<iGoogle> 差点迷路
<cfy> uninit_bg这个特性不错.ext4的.缩短格式化时间
<cfy> iGoogle: 没拿出ipad指路么?
<iGoogle> 没gprs
<iGoogle> 那是玩具
<iGoogle> 崽崽的
<cfy> 哦...
<cfy> 崽崽也去了吧
<iGoogle> 没
<iGoogle> 老没好玩的。我上次那路由不见了。
<cfy> - -!
<happyaron> 农家乐多没意思阿。
<cfy> 再买一个高级的.
<iGoogle> 是没意思嘛。就是打牌。
<iGoogle> cfy: 高级的。。。
<iGoogle> 你把你的买我吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 问那个 meaclupa啥的买
<cfy> iGoogle: 那我用啥?我的电脑都没装拨号器....
<iGoogle> 我喜欢现成的。有没。
<iGoogle> 可是，路由也没用啊。没东西下载的啊
<llj> freenode上有没有中文的python聊天室啊？
<cfy> iGoogle: 你可以装软件.然后监视崽崽
<cfy> iGoogle: 在路由器上实现一个gfw
<iGoogle> 那。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 崽崽是？iGirl？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 神之子
<iGoogle> 那是黑脸
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……哦
<cfy> 啥黑脸
<cfy> iGoogle: 买个键盘好了.那现成的.hhkb
<iGoogle> missing啊
<iGoogle> 嗯。键盘一直没买
<cfy> iGoogle: 原来是missing.那为啥是黑脸呢?
<iGoogle> 我说要最贵的。那老板连机械键盘都没有。
<cfy> iGoogle: 反正你不esc. hhkb挺好的.
<iGoogle> 他那头像就是黑脸
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<cfy> iGoogle: 一般店怎么会有....
<iGoogle> 网上买？
<cfy> iGoogle: taobao上.我那家我吃亏了....人家从台湾进货....
<iGoogle> 没网银
<cfy> iGoogle: 我上次那家应该不会假.不过估计没货要等半个月
<cfy> iGoogle: 找主席.你汇款给他.让他帮你买...
<iGoogle> 招商的，上次在win连余额都查不到。网页白一块。
<cfy> opera不支持么...
<iGoogle> roylez: 赶紧邮寄一个来
<iGoogle> 那是ie下呢
<vicwjb> 俺有tp-link的四口路由器
<iGoogle> vicwjb: 有嘛用
<iGoogle> 我这还有2路由呢
<vicwjb> 你不是要路由器吗
<iGoogle> 我是说要刷好了的
<vicwjb> qie。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那直接买linux原生的多好
<iGoogle> 有钱没地方买
<cfy> iGoogle: 不过买起来可能不方便
<cfy> 嗯...
<cfy> 还是买键盘....
<cfy> iGoogle: 去办一下.或者找同事...
<vicwjb> 不过我那路由器貌似都好久没用了，。。不知道锈死没
<iGoogle> 那网上买。。
<cfy> hhkb pro不错的.
<cfy> 2000搞定了.
<iGoogle> 多少钱
<iGoogle> 给个图
<iGoogle> 这有点贵了吧。
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗
<roylez> iGoogle: 你要买啥？
<iGoogle> roylez: 买你崽崽
<cfy> iGoogle: 你不是要最贵的...
<iGoogle> 买键盘呢。 roylez
<roylez> iGoogle: 什么型号？
<cfy> iGoogle: 那买一般的机械键盘好了...
<iGoogle> 那是店子里面，想测试啊
<iGoogle> roylez: 不知道
<cfy> iGoogle: 图你搜一下就有.找全的比较麻烦. hhkb pro2
<roylez> iGoogle: 机械的就ducky或者filco，烧包就买 realforce
<cfy> iGoogle: 别买hhkb lite2就是
<iGoogle> 我就想当场试试的。唉
<cfy> 那简单跑到上海
<cfy> 长沙不知有没有
<roylez> 正解
<iGoogle> 。
<pocoyo> roylez: dpms 禁用了 不黑屏了.
<roylez> 来回飞机票2000
<roylez> pocoyo: 我看到了
<cfy> iGoogle: 你在北京的时候怎么不这么想...
<iGoogle> nnnd 出这馊主意
<iGoogle> 还没去啊
<iGoogle> 才过15
<pocoyo> roylez: dpms 这个是干啥用的?
<iGoogle> 去上海的机票，不是有2xx的嘛
<roylez> 那就把手剁了寄过来
<cfy> iGoogle: 那去了再买吧...联系当地taobao.....
<roylez> pocoyo: 显卡的电源管理
<cfy> iGoogle: xiangfu也在北京.你问问他有没有好产品
<cfy> iGoogle: 他做开源硬件的.
<roylez> iGoogle: 我从北京店买的
<iGoogle> 。
<roylez> iGoogle: 你在北京直接杀他家吧
<iGoogle> 主要是时间不够呢。
<cfy> roylez: 主席.你买的ducky有没有感觉有点粗糙?
<roylez> 那就剁手...
<roylez> cfy: 还好阿。觉得很皮实的样子
<iGoogle> 你邮寄过来我试试，不行退就是
<cfy> roylez: 哦...
<iGoogle> 加50%代理费
<roylez> cfy: 几个键已经油了，没钱买pbt键帽，烦恼中
<iGoogle> 啥。
<iGoogle> 键盘就完蛋了？
<iGoogle> 多久哦
<pocoyo> roylez: 显卡还要电源管理干啥..
<roylez> 没完蛋，只不过油了
<roylez> pocoyo: 因为玩linux的人无聊阿
<iGoogle> 啥叫油了
<roylez> iGoogle: 滑了，上面都是手按的油
<iGoogle> 这，就要换？
<iGoogle> 那我买激光投影键盘算了
<iGoogle> 22889 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4577.612 FPS
<roylez> pbt键帽据说不太容易油，烧包是很容易找得理由的
<redlhl> 最近几个提供免费ssh帐号的网站上不去了，郁闷
<hymnusalae> redlhl, 花錢吧。
<redlhl> hymnusalae: 没米
<cfy> roylez: 唉,由于买了机械键盘,卡油也上升了一个境界.....
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 帮我看一下pe160,我不会做= =
<debianer> 最近有啥好玩的游戏或者软件没？
<cfy> roylez: 你赚了ee的代理费就可以买了...
<cfy> roylez: 不会看键盘的,手摸不出有没有卡油的表示无压力....用dvorak,看了键盘会有鸭梨....
<cfy> iGoogle: 你跟店主商量呗.不合适退款50%...
<cfy> iGoogle: 斗篷 jyf,他们不是经常逛中关村的?你找他们带路时间就有了...
<jyf1987> 有代理费就去
<cfy> MaskRay: 你看哪个入门的.我感觉realworldhaskell不容易看.....
<cfy> jyf1987: <iGoogle> 加50%代理费
<cfy> jyf1987: ee买的键盘应该在1000以上....那么至少有500RMB
<cfy> jyf1987: 你也可以买个了...
<jyf1987> cfy: 恩 不错 可以分你点好处
<jyf1987> cfy: 我才不要机械键盘呢
<cfy> jyf1987: 那帮我搞个pbt键帽.100左右
<RavenChan> cfy, si0~5.twimg.com在vps和本机上都ping不通。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 你在家里用舒服了 出门怎么办 到处都不舒服
<cfy> jyf1987: 背着到处走....
<jyf1987> cfy: 那行 案例提50%代理费
<MaskRay> RavenChan: O(log_k^{n}+k)，k=10^5
<jyf1987> cfy: 好sb
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<jyf1987> cfy: 别人背古筝 你背个机械键盘 额
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 让我想想 haskell 怎么实现
<cfy> RavenChan: 不是吧....我反正用了你的代理.....
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<cfy> RavenChan: 这么棵大树.肯定不行.立马被干掉...
<MaskRay> cfy: 我看的是 learnyouahaskell，也挺难看懂的，monad applicative monoid 我还是不大懂
<cfy> MaskRay: 我真想不通.他上来就讲什么data,type啥的.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,我打开了.再试试看看rwh.....
<M-sprite> ubuntu源里有没有sim登录器的什么主题啊？
<cfy> jyf1987: 那没办法.买两个....
<debianer> 咋都不理我阿
<jyf1987> cfy: 哪两个
<cfy> jyf1987: 两个机械.公司.家....
<cfy> debianer: 没有....haskell
<cfy> debianer: toilet
<debianer> cfy: toilet是啥？
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 出门在外呢
<jyf1987> debianer: wc
<cfy> debianer: 一个软件.有趣的.aptitude search toilet
<cfy> jyf1987: 背....出差啥的背嘛,时间短.就算了.
<pocoyo> cfy: ...
<cfy> jyf1987: 否则你怎么活的?又不是到处都有linux...也不是到处都有opera,emacs,perl
<jyf1987> cfy: 还是背吧 地铁上背上露出半截键盘 也是很酷的
<jyf1987> cfy: 那个可以自己带个笔记本阿
<cfy> jyf1987: 知道伞哥么?
<jyf1987> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> jyf1987: 等下.我找下那篇文章.
<M-sprite> slim的xinitrc文件里启动awesome是写exec awesome还是exec /usr/local/bin/awesome ?
<debianer> cfy: 没啥有趣的哦
<cfy> slim啥时候有xinitrc了?
<cfy> debianer: 你要啥类型的?
<cfy> debianer: moc player?
<cfy> jyf1987: http://tianchunbinghe.blog.163.com/blog/static/7001201011141264232
<debianer> cfy: 游戏阿，或者媒体播放，或者云服务方面的
<debianer> cfy: moc player什么东西？
<cfy> jyf1987: 一个搞lisp的.水木的版主
<cfy> debianer: i   moc                                               - ncurses based console audio player
<cfy> jyf1987: 整天带把伞,所以称为伞哥...
<cfy> debianer: haskell,perl
<freeflying> nvidia的开源驱动现在很不错了
<M-sprite> cfy: 有啊，在archwiki上看到的，在单用户模式下，就在家目录下的
<cfy> M-sprite: 给地址.我也学习下
<M-sprite> cfy: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SLIM_(简体中文)
<debianer> cfy: 你刚才发的哪个博客写什么的？
<cfy> debianer: 有趣的东西文章.
<cfy> debianer: 八卦报纸...
<M-sprite> 只不过默认在etc下，可以调用～下的xinitrc来打开session
<cfy> debianer: 水木大版,cumcl,精通lisp
<donglongchao> 哪个版的？
<cfy> donglongchao: 原来是函数编程.这几天刚到期
<debianer> cfy: 没看到写啥lisp的东西阿
<cfy> debianer: 有一个lisp
<debianer> cfy: i moc啥意思？
<cfy> debianer: 都说是八卦的...
<debianer> cfy: 哦
<cfy> debianer: aptitude search搜出来的.i是installed的意思
<debianer> 想学elisp的看这里 http://emacser.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Emacs中文网
<debianer> elisp还有这里 http://ihome.ust.hk/~shiwu/wiki/emacs/elisp/index.html［
<^k^> ⇪ title: bad URI(is not URI?): http://ihome.ust.hk/~shiwu/wiki/emacs/ . IN gettitle
<debianer> elisp还有这里 http://ihome.ust.hk/~shiwu/wiki/emacs/elisp/index.html［
<debianer> elisp还有这里 http://ihome.ust.hk/~shiwu/wiki/emacs/elisp/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 前言
<jyf1987> cfy: 带闪干吗？
<cfy> jyf1987: 这样下雨就不怕了....
<cfy> jyf1987: 因为有杀.....
<jyf1987> cfy: hoho
<pocoyo> flv 能转化成别的视频格式不能?
<cfy> 应该可以
<debianer> 请问，哪里有开源个是的歌曲下载？
<debianer> happyaron: 在吗
<debianer> happyaron: 天书棋谈你更新了吗
<cfy> debianer: google music下载软件?
<debianer> cfy: google到的绝大多数是mp3
<cfy> debianer: 115好了.基本是ape
<happyaron> debianer: 0.29.3
<debianer> cfy: 115是啥意思？
<cfy> debianer: 115网盘
<pocoyo> cfy: 哪个行?
<happyaron> cfy: 神码疯真的应该雇你去宣传115
<debianer> happyaron: 0.29.3我装了阿，继续弱智
<happyaron> 兼职也行
<cfy> happyaron: ...,我只是用啊.不好马上换...其实已经很不好用了.
<happyaron> debianer: 呃，你把libeval-dev也装上再试试呢。
<happyaron> ：）
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么可能雇我.搞个脚本连广告都没有
<cfy> happyaron: 登陆都不用登陆了...
<debianer> happyaron: libeval-dev是在哪里下载？
<happyaron> debianer: apt-get
<happyaron> cfy: 哈哈
<happyaron> cfy: 怕你继续给他们搞破坏，所以雇你封口
<debianer> happyaron: 谢谢，我试试
<cfy> happyaron: 现在115好慢....厄
<cfy> happyaron: 也不用封口.上次我看了下日志.好像就是我在用....
<cfy> happyaron: 除非别人都是115_down,不通过服务器解析的.
<happyaron> cfy: 你把脚本卖给迅雷，给他们一个商业license
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> cfy: 快车也行
<cfy> happyaron: 这么简单的....哪里需要买...
<debianer> happyaron: 我源里只有libeval0-dev
<debianer> happyaron: 是否可以？
<happyaron> debianer: 那就装这个
<happyaron> debianer: 可以
<cfy> iGirl: 黑脸好
<debianer> happyaron: 出现错误了  libeval0-dev:
<debianer>  依赖: libeval0 (=0.20.6-1) 但是 0.29.3-1 将会被安装
<debianer>  
<happyaron> debianer: 悲剧，你是什么系统？
<debianer> happyaron: 我的是debian6.0阿
<happyaron> debianer: 我看看
<happyaron> debianer: debian6.0你怎么能安装到gmchess 0.29.3的呢
<debianer> happyaron: 我看了，libeval0-dev和libeval0的版本的确不相同哦
<debianer> happyaron: 我装了很久了，似乎是你给的链接里装的阿
<happyaron> debianer: 哦，那我再给你个0.29.3的dev
<iGirl> cfy: 额...你咋知道的?
<debianer> happyaron: 好的，谢谢你
<cfy> iGirl: 你猜
<happyaron> debianer: http://packages.debian.org/zh-cn/sid/libeval0-dev
<debianer> 有没有玩股票的，加入我建立的频道玩玩，#stock-cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- 在 sid 中的 libeval0-dev 软件包详细信息
<happyaron> debianer: 你找合适你构架的下载
<iGirl> cfy: 呵呵,以你的猪头估计不试别人告诉你 你不会知道的...
<iGirl>  ;)
<debianer> happyaron: 好的，明白
<jyf1987> debianer: 你是想骗苦力去给你做开发吧
<cfy> happyaron: 你知不知道哪里有看debian的升级信息?就是那些包的.
<cfy> happyaron: stable的.
<cfy> iGirl: - -!
<debianer> jyf1987: 呵呵
<debianer> jyf1987: 你太了解我了
<cfy> iGirl: 你可以去试试11.10 opera
<jyf1987> debianer: 这招貌似是我给你出的
<happyaron> cfy: stable升级很少的
<debianer> jyf1987: 难道你们这些人今后就不去开发股票软件什么的？不想先了解一下股票h知识，学习一下怎么做股软阿
<iGirl> cfy: 嗯,今天下载了
<happyaron> cfy: 等6.0.1的时候才有点升级，平时都只有安全更新。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.不过我想看下信息.这样可以了解点为啥升级啥的.听说只是安全更新.
<cfy> iGirl: 效果咋样?
<iGirl> cfy: 刚才是路由器挂了,断线了,还不错~~~
<debianer> 可怜我，很多想法都实现不了哦
<cfy> iGirl: 哦....
<happyaron> cfy: 看各个软件包的changelog
<cfy> debianer: 那学习啊.用lisp或者haskell,perl
<iGirl> cfy: 你还不试试吗?
<cfy> happyaron: 哦....changelog
<happyaron> cfy: 比如 http://packages.qa.debian.org/f/fcitx.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Package Tracking System - fcitx
<happyaron> cfy: 右面的links里有changelog
<happyaron> cfy: packages.debian.org 上也有
<cfy> happyaron: 对了.怎么看刚才装了那个包?
<cfy> happyaron: 对了.怎么看刚才装了哪个包?
<cfy> iGirl: 我又不crash.用稳定的就好.
<happyaron> cfy: /var/log 下去找
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<iGirl> cfy: 哦,好的,我的rp没你的好哈
<cfy> iGirl: 那是,lol
<debianer> happyaron: Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'libeval0-dev'
<happyaron> debianer: 装完了就不用管这个了，关掉
<debianer> cfy: 我学了阿，都只能学点皮毛，做不出啥像样的东西
<iGirl> :-D
<cfy> debianer: 然后练习
<cfy> debianer: 那雇个人吧
<debianer> cfy: 我现在还没多少钱
<debianer> happyaron: 还是老不走棋阿
<cfy> debianer: 抓紧赚钱.然后雇人写
<debianer> cfy: 唉
<debianer> cfy: 我真的花钱搞了，说不定就搞闭源的了
<debianer> happyaron: 我把levle设成10级，电脑很慢很慢
<happyaron> debianer: 呃，你让斗篷帮你看看吧。。。
<debianer> happyaron: 斗篷是哪个？
<happyaron> debianer: 这显然是没有初始棋盘
<happyaron> debianer: 现在没在
<cfy> debianer: 那就闭源
<happyaron> 你这个问题都已经解决很久了，为啥还不行呢。。。
<debianer> happyaron: 初始棋盘要怎么搞？我选了open book的
<happyaron> debianer: 默认应该就会用的，可是你这个显然是没有用。
<debianer> happyaron: 那怎么办哦，是不是天书棋谈不适合debian6.0环境
<happyaron> debianer: 卸载了装源里的
<happyaron> debianer: 把libeval* gmchess eleeye 都卸载掉。
<debianer> happyaron: 然后装哪里的？
<zhang_> 大家晚上好
<happyaron> debianer: 然后apt-get
<debianer> happyaron: debian6.0里面，有天书棋谈的最新版本吗？
<happyaron> 没
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄,第三章,我根本不知道他在说什么....
<cfy> MaskRay: http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/defining-types-streamlining-functions.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Chapter 3. Defining Types, Streamlining Functions
<cfy> MaskRay: 火了.学lisp去了...现在想想,想学haskell是因为1快,2比较酷
<MaskRay> cfy: 还没看 rwh
<cfy> MaskRay: sbcl也差不多.
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp写数学也快的吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 我现在lisp,haskell都不会.先学lisp好了.以后再了解haskell....
<M-sprite> 怎么修改默认登陆器从slim改回GDM啊？
<cfy> M-sprite: debian么?/etc/rc2.S或者rc3.S
<M-sprite> cfy: ubuntu
<MaskRay> cfy: lisp 也是酷。。
<cfy> M-sprite: 差不多吧.
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.lisp数学快么?
<cfy> MaskRay: sbcl应该速度不错吧
<M-sprite> cfy: 在/etc/r2.d/S99slim是这个吗？
<cfy> 我的无线网卡肯定有问题.
<debianer> cfy: 我学了很久的elisp没感觉有啥作用阿
<cfy> debianer: 我觉得可以代替perl跑数学.
<cfy> debianer: 然后装B.都是不错的.
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是感觉gentoo好用.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 那换回来把
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了...顺便用用debian系
<debianer> cfy: 装B是啥？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说我是从comman lisp还是elisp学起?
<cfy> debianer: 不解释...
<MaskRay> cfy: 我已经没学 lisp 的兴致了……学好 haskell
<cfy> MaskRay: 你当初怎么学的?
<cfy> MaskRay: 那我去学好lisp.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后可以跟着 伞哥 混,哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 伞哥人不错.
<MaskRay> cfy: 看了点 elisp 的 info，和一些 elisp 的资料
<MaskRay> cfy: 伞哥是谁
<cfy> MaskRay: 鉴于我现在网卡坏了....我还是看elisp好了....
<cfy> MaskRay: 我记得当初看了 http://www.cs.gmu.edu/~sean/lisp/LispTutorial.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Learning Lisp Fast
<cfy> debianer: 一起学习 http://www.cs.gmu.edu/~sean/lisp/LispTutorial.html
<cfy> debianer: 以后可以和 haskell们pk...
<debianer> cfy: 可不可以不发鸟语的
<cfy> debianer: ...那没有。你自己找
<debianer> cfy: lisp就是elisp吗？
<cfy> debianer: elisp是个方言。
<cfy> debianer: 除了emacs,我想你不会想跑elisp
<debianer> cfy: 是阿
<cfy> debianer: 别的有common lisp.可以在sbcl里跑
<debianer> cfy: 算了，还是elisp吧
<cfy> MaskRay: happyaron: 我要哭了。。。。emacs info在哪。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: C-h i m elisp RET
<cfy> MaskRay: .没有
<cfy> MaskRay: 我把apt翻了下也没有找到相关可以安装的包。。。
<debianer> cfy: 就是emacs的 Messages吧
<zhang_> 在网上看到ylmf的雨林木风的一个linux版本,很不错,和windows习惯一样
<MaskRay> cfy: app-doc/elisp-manual ?
<cfy> MaskRay: debian没有。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 學 LISP 了？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 嗯，
<cfy> MaskRay: debian的info少得可怜。没有gentoo多。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 去看 Scheme 了？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 准备从elisp开始
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。環境很方便呢。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 話說原來安裝過 MIT Scheme，長的和 Emacs 一模一樣。
<hymnusalae> zhang_, 那個拿 Ubuntu 改的那個是吧？隨便了，有人喜歡也好，算是支持正版了。
<zhang_> hymnusalae:拿ubunutu改的?我觉得都差不多吧,但是这样弄一下,还是很利于推广的
<happyaron> cfy: elisp-manual 因为许可证原因发行是不可以分发的。
<cfy> happyaron: 啊？
<hymnusalae> zhang_, 我記得是改的。當年宣傳的很多呀。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 那为啥gentoo之类的有。我装那个有呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 那为啥gentoo之类的有。我装哪个有呢？
<lainme> 谁给个magnet链接，随便什么，测试用的
<zhang_> hymnusalae:不知道呵呵.拿哪个改其实也不重要.个人觉得还是满不错的
<hymnusalae> zhang_, 嗯。真好用的話也沒有什麽。至少對用戶是沒有什麽。
<zhang_> hymnusalae:是阿!但是障碍不仅仅是界面上,还有很多软件支持才是最重要的.
<zhang_> hymnusalae:现在网上银行都没有linux下的插件很是郁闷
<hymnusalae> zhang_, 呵呵。你可以用浦發的。招商的話用手機也還好。
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，现在可以了，但是没人愿意维护
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。。真是。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 06年开始没人维护，07年debian给它清理掉了。
<cfy> happyaron: T_T
<happyaron> cfy: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=438758
<zhang_> hymnusalae:普法的有linux的?
<^k^> ⇪ title: #438758 - RM: elisp-manual -- RoQA; RC-buggy; unmaintained - Debian Bug report logs
<hymnusalae> cfy, 話說 ELisp 靠 Common 還是靠 Scheme？
<hymnusalae> zhang_, 有。
<cfy> 破驱动。。。一定要重启么。。。。。
<zhang_> hymnusalae:我去弄个看看呵呵
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不知道。我又不会。。。
<cfy> 罢了。。。
<cfy> 在线看都不行。。。我还是看算法导论。。。
<hymnusalae> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDVkbU8hOiw&feature=related 這個人的音很不錯喲。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 算法導論有 Emacs Lisp？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 没有吧。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。
<lifeng> 现在正在讨论lisp家族
<vicwjb> scheme不错啊
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 呵呵，你又圍觀了？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我覺得我在 Monad 這個問題上花太多時間了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 最後明白它和 IO 的實際功能沒有任何關系。
<cfy> MaskRay: 看了haskell的语法看不懂。再看lisp。无比顺眼。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 天呀，你太神奇了……
<vicwjb> scheme的语法很简单啊 不到50页的技术规范
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 我还不理解
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不要理解了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你可以在 HaskellWiki 上找到有個帖子好像是說“Moand不是什麽”。
<cfy> happyaron: emacs info竟然没人愿意管理。。。。悲剧
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 上面寫了，IO 的功能和 Monad 沒有任何關系。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Monad 只是給出了一種抽象，讓那些其實是數學家的人們更熟悉。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 否则连 do 怎么用都不知道
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, IO a 基本就是 RealWorld -> (RealWorld, a) 的函數類型。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 對了，我把那個找出來給你：http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/papers/marktoberdorf/mark.pdf.gz
<cfy> happyaron: 你看看那些搞 haskell的。。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這個上面有關于 IO 异常 這些 Monad 的實質。其實功能本身可以從 Monad 上脫下來。
<happyaron> cfy: debian对haskell也没有热情
<happyaron> cfy: ruby上游闹事，各个发行版都不喜欢
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。还是perl好。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 对lisp呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 话说emacs是编辑器啊。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 没啥热情
<cfy> happyaron: 那啥有热情。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: emacs 粉比较少？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, Ruby上游鬧事是？
<cfy> happyaron: 不是吧。。。。。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 上游要求所有人只使用最新的开发版，否则不提供任何支持
<cfy> happyaron: 好nb.....
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 呃，這個不是搞笑嗎……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 这就让ruby很难bug free
<happyaron> cfy: perl, python, POSIX sh
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。perl我喜欢。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 他们认为所有bug都在trunk修理
<cfy> iIlL10oO: ruby闹事。。。。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 其他的都疏于维护
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 那基本可以告別 Debian / FreeBSD / Gentoo-stable 這樣的堅若磐石的發行版了。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: Debian 里已经有人开始宣布放弃Ruby打包了
<Yuking> happyaron:  hymnusalae ruby闹事？
<happyaron> Yuking: 上游的发行策略对下游过于不友好
<hymnusalae> cfy, iIlL10oO 是搞 ruby 的？
<happyaron> cfy: http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=617
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我记得是的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Lucas Nussbaum’s Blog » Blog Archive » Giving up on Ruby packaging
<cfy> happyaron: 破网络打不开
<happyaron> 这都打不开。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 估计是驱动问题。。。
<happyaron> cfy: http://www.google.com/search?q=giving+up+ruby+packaging
<^k^> ⇪ title: giving up ruby packaging - Google 搜索
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你太強了。
<cfy> happyaron: curl g.cn都没反应。不过可以ping.聊天也正常
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 而且核心开发列表是日语的
<cfy> happyaron: 你有什么方法可以诊断么？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你那是什麽情況呀？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 别人掺和不进去
<happyaron> cfy: ifup lo?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我觉得是驱动问题。。。不过也许不是。。。我没主意啊
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這對我還好。而且 Google Japanese-> English 翻譯還不錯。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, English -> Japanese 我不知道。
<cfy> happyaron: lo起来的。
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 但是你如果要细致地讨论开发问题呢
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 发行版的packager是要做这样的事情的
<happyaron> cfy: dns如何
<happyaron> cfy: host google.com
<cfy> happyaron: 前面还有个rf-kill,直接关了我的wlan0，重启才能再打开
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 嗯。話說美國裝逼指南上不是說日本人說英語閉上眼就成日語了嗎？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 本身就是個悲劇……
<cfy> happyaron: 能ping g.cn
<vicwjb> 还是python好，lisp好。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我的意思是无法上网。
<cfy> happyaron: ping倒是通的。
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 找主席
<cfy> happyaron: 打开了。但是极慢
<happyaron> cfy: dns用的是哪个？
<cfy> happyaron: 8.8.8.8
<happyaron> cfy: roylez.heroku.com/2010/08/14/pdnsd-caching.html
<cfy> happyaron: ping g.cn有32ms,但是无法curl g.cn
<happyaron> cfy: 8.8.8.8 速度极慢
<cfy> happyaron: 我dns好的吧
<happyaron> cfy: 速度慢
<happyaron> cfy: 你来 dig google.com看下时间
<cfy> happyaron: 我现在是突然无法上网了。
<M-sprite> 在安装了slim后，设置为slim取代gdm结果ubuntu一直维持在那个开机动画那边不动了，瞪了十来分钟都不见显示，怎么在修改啊？
<happyaron> 不知道咋回事
<happyaron> M-sprite: ctrl+alt+f2
<happyaron> M-sprite: 然后命令行登陆
<cfy> happyaron: dig哪个包的？而且我估计装不上。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 直接输入dig命令
<happyaron> dig google.com
<M-sprite> happyaron: 我试了，还没登录，自然也就无法取其他的虚拟端了
<cfy> happyaron: 160ms
<happyaron> M-sprite: ...
<M-sprite> 什么按键都是浮云了。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 那你这里速度还可以。
<happyaron> cfy: 虽然也是极慢了
<happyaron> 我这里都300ms，不缓存没法用
<cfy> happyaron: 不过和我上不了网无关吧
<M-sprite> happyaron: 幸好我在u盘上装了系统，要不然求助都没有
<happyaron> cfy: 如果还能打开，只是速度极慢，那就可能有关。
<cfy> happyaron: 现在82ms
<happyaron> M-sprite: 这个你看看chroot进去把slim卸载了
<M-sprite> happyaron: 怎么chroot啊？
<happyaron> M-sprite: 然后dpkg --reconfigure gdm
<happyaron> 呃
<cfy> happyaron: 可是dig g.cn要100ms，为啥curl g.cn。很久都不出来？
<cfy> happyaron: 唉，我翻墙就是这样。速度极慢。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 悲劇。
<cfy> happyaron: 难道真是dns?
<happyaron> M-sprite: 或者你用修复模式
<M-sprite> happyaron: 可是我现在进不了那个坏掉的系统啊，所以连个命令都打不了
<happyaron> cfy: 可能，但不确定。
<cfy> happyaron: dig g.cn,76ms
<M-sprite> happyaron: 这个等会儿关机后试试
<cfy> happyaron: 你那里多少？
<happyaron> cfy: 0ms
<cfy> curl g.cn,用了45s
<cfy> happyaron: ....缓存了呀。主席那个？
<happyaron> cfy: dnsmasq，不是他那个
<hymnusalae> dig g.cn 352 msec  dig google.com Query time: 154 msec
<happyaron> 吃饭。
<happyaron> 我这里都是0msec
<M-sprite> happyaron: 能不能修改配置文件啊，我挂载了那个系统，可以修改配置文件啊
<happyaron> M-sprite: 那就chroot进去最方便
<happyaron> 怎么chroot还有人会，我吃饭了。。。
<M-sprite> happyaron: 我不懂chroot，怎么chroot？
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, chroot步驟如下，把你的相應部分替換了。
<hymnusalae> # mkdir /mnt/temp
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: 恩
<hymnusalae> # mount /dev/(sda1，換成你的) /mnt/temp
<hymnusalae> mount --bind /dev /mnt/temp/dev
<hymnusalae> # mount -t proc none /mnt/temp/proc
<hymnusalae> mount --bind /sys /mnt/temp/sys
<hymnusalae> chroot /mnt/temp /bin/bash
<hymnusalae> . /etc/profile
<hymnusalae> 以上。
<hymnusalae> 中間如果有任何錯誤請無視，除非不能進行下一部。完成的時候把你的情況發給我。
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 呃，我錯了。應該拿 paste 給你的。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: happyaron: 原来是这么回事哈
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 你挂機呢？
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: 没事，上面都#是不用执行的吗
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 啥？
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, # 是提示符。
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 不要把 #打進去。
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: 哦
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 這都翻了2頁了，話題早已是悲劇的 cfy 的網絡……你冒個頭來句“是這麽回事”……
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 我不是仔细看了你们发的那个有关ruby的帖子嘛
<hymnusalae> Yuking, ……哈哈哈哈
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: 在.和/etc/profile之间有空格吗
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 有。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 那么多洋鬼子话，还是得花点时间哈
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 或者打全 source /etc/profile
<M-sprite> en
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 對了。你那 LFS 最近沒有折騰項目了吧？
<Guest21221> ubuntu下有没有ape解决方案啊
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 没有了~上班了，事多~
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 哦。果然是拿假期消磨呀……
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 嗯，我只干了一件事，就是把办公室的LFS也换成btrfs了，别的啥都没动
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 剛才看到非常搞笑的一瞬。
<Yuking> hymnusalae: ？
<hymnusalae> Yuking, 我上 www.ngacn.cc，Konqueror 上來沒有自動加上 http:// 把那個地址解析為 .cc 類文件，加了個 C++ 的圖標……
<debianer> 请问，python里，有没有close()的函数，和open一样用可以吗
<Yuking> hymnusalae: 哈哈，konqueror好像经常犯这种错误，我怀疑是kde的人故意的，免得大家用的时候太无趣了
<cfy> hymnusalae: happyaron： 估计是dns问题。不过。好像只在wifi的时候发生。貌似是这样。所以我打算用重启解决。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦，加油吧。祝好運
<Guest21221> ／nick john
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: 一点没有错误，:-)，然后呢？
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 然後就像用你自己電腦一樣用你的這個 chroot 系統就成了。比如要卸軟件就 aptitude purge slim。對了，你已經是 sudo 了。
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: :-)，谢谢啊
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 還有，完成之後 exit 就退出來了。再要進去的時候直接 chroot 後 source /etc/profile 就好。
<hymnusalae> M-sprite, 祝好運。
<M-sprite> hymnusalae: 恩
<cfy> happyaron: hymnusalae: 厄，好像是已经解析出来了。。。ip.但是一直在等。。。不知等啥。
<cfy> 0% [Connecting to mirrors.163.com (123.58.173.89)]
<debianer> usr=raw_input("Enter login name:")
<cfy> happyaron: hymnusalae： 重启基本解决问题。。。
<cfy> happyaron: hymnusalae： 算啥。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 不清楚
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<cfy> happyaron: 厄。启动的时候好像说无法载入一个crc32啥的模块
<cfy> happyaron: 不过没在日志里找到
<zhangyuanwei> help
<zhangyuanwei> ?
<zhangyuanwei> hihihi
<happyaron> cfy: 那个没关系
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？那个是什么问题呢？
<happyaron> cfy: 不对，你有无线网卡对吧。
<happyaron> cfy: 这可能有关系。。。
<happyaron> cfy: lsmod|grep -i crc32
<cfy> happyaron: 我是无线的嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 没有
<cfy> happyaron: modprobe也无法载入。就是modprobe crc32,没有输出提示。然后再lsmod，没有crc32
<lifeng> cfy, dmesg怎么说？
<cfy> happyaron: 不过我有内置了。
<cfy> lifeng: 没有特别的。
<happyaron> cfy: modprobe libcrc32c
<happyaron> cfy: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=608538
<^k^> ⇪ title: #608538 - Didn't include required module in initramfs - Debian Bug report logs
<happyaron> cfy: 按说已经修复了，但是可能没修明白，你可以考虑跟进一下
<cfy> happyaron: 你怎么什么都知道。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我看一下
<caleb-> happyaron: 你怎么什么都知道。。。。
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> 厄刚才paste dmesg，emacs卡住。。。
<happyaron> cfy: caleb- 正在NM process，啥东西都看而已
<caleb-> 原来是 happyaron report 的 bug
<caleb-> happyaron: DD 也没闲到每个 bug 都看啊 XD
<happyaron> caleb-: 问题是我的AM比较bt阿。
<caleb-> bt 好啊
<cfy> Reported by: Aron Xu <happyaron.xu@gmail.com>....
<caleb-> DD 要严格把关才好
<happyaron> caleb-: 有啥好的。。。
<happyaron> :)
<caleb-> 才不会阿猫阿狗都能当 DD
<happyaron> caleb-: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/nm/trunk/nm-templates/#_trunk_nm-templates_
<^k^> ⇪ title: WebSVN - nm - Rev 1229 - /trunk/nm-templates/
<happyaron> 呵呵
<cfy> happyaron: 不过我好像没有使用btrfs
<cfy> happyaron: 不过这和无线啥关系？
<lifeng> caleb-, DD自己的包基本每个bug都看的
<happyaron> cfy: 你看comment
<cfy> 哦。。。
<happyaron> lifeng: caleb- 是Debian的大牛。。。
<caleb-> lifeng: 不少不良 DD 是一年才看一次 bug 的
 * caleb- 只会嘴砲
<lifeng> caleb-, 哦，那我遇到的那些挺勤的
<cfy> happyaron: 无线上也有crc32?
<happyaron> caleb-: enrico 和 jorge 等人搞了一堆nm templates，折腾人阿。
<happyaron> caleb-: 你看comment，有的驱动是要的
 * cfy pasted "dmesg" at http://paste2.org/get/1253574
<cfy> http://paste2.org/p/1253574
<happyaron> cfy: dmesg 里啥也没有
<happyaron> caleb-: 最后一句发错
<cfy> This is not a problem when
<cfy> MODULES=most
<cfy> 什么情况。。。。现在才贴出来paste2?
<cfy> happyaron: 你什么时候收到的paste?
<happyaron> cfy: 19:55
<lifeng> caleb-, 我打算过几个月申请DM去，请多指教
<cfy> happyaron: paste2好慢。。。。
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 你那是什麽 DM ？
<debianer> 我的emacs可以把这里的聊天记录自动保存成log
<mza_> lifeng: DM是什么？
<cfy> lifeng: dm是啥？
<caleb-> lifeng: 找 happyaron 学习啊
<hymnusalae> mza_, 今天已經是第二次問這個問題了……
<hymnusalae> dm 是分米嗎？
<lifeng> DM是DD--
<caleb-> DM 是 糖尿病
<mza_> hymnusalae: 是吗？我不记得了……
<happyaron> XD
<cfy> Debian Maintainer
<hymnusalae> mza_, 不是你問，我是說這裏第二次出現這個問題了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦，還以為 Doctor of Management……
<lifeng> hymnusalae, 思维跳跃真大
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 沒有，上午的時候問到這個我當時想到的是 Doctor of Medicine，後來 caleb- 和我說那個叫 MD……
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 所以下午就只能想到這個了。
<caleb-> lifeng: 有在维护 deb 包了？
<mza_> cfy:我以为是xxx master
<caleb-> hymnusalae: Medical Doctor
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我还以为你知道。。。。你说第二次了。。。。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, ……呃，Doctor of Medicine 是？http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_of_Medicine
<hymnusalae> cfy, 上午那人問的是 Display manager……
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 但 Doctor of Medicine 的缩写仍是 MD 不是 DM
<cfy> mza_: 我有时觉得在irc里问问题。不如google
<hymnusalae> cfy, 只是有些喜感罷了。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, ……
<caleb-> hymnusalae: DM 是 Diabetes Mellitus
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我也这么记得。。。。不过不确定是否有人提到dm
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我也这么记得。。。。不过不确定是否有人提到debian mainter
<mza_> 过年两个同学讨论职业规划，一堆的字母缩写，完全听不懂……
<happyaron> DM: Doesn't Matter
 * hymnusalae 支持中央政府關于停止在正式場合使用英文縮寫的號召。
<caleb-> 听说德国佬喜欢把学位重复写，比如 Dr, MD 某某某
<lifeng> caleb-, 打算领养几个debian-science组的包，再给sagemath打包
<caleb-> 如果有双博士就写 Dr, Dr
 * caleb- 道听途说
<happyaron> lifeng: 现在就领养吧，要不然你的sponsor不一定肯给你advocate的
<happyaron> 我没搞错的话你是 lifongsun {at} gmail, :)
<lifeng> happyaron, 好，那个是我
<caleb-> lifeng: 话说 xorg 很缺人的
<caleb-> 不过打包还是以 自己有用到/有兴趣 为主
<lifeng> caleb-, 嗯，对xorg不感兴趣
<caleb-> xorg 泪流满面
<caleb-> 经常只有 1~2 个人在维护
<caleb-> 经常只有 1~2 个人在维护 <- 这是指 xorg 的 deb 包，不是 xorg upstream
<lifeng> caleb-, xserver-xorg-core刚解决了一个重要的依赖关系
<lifeng> happyaron, 我们不会是熟人吧？
<happyaron> lifeng: 不会
<caleb-> 说不定有亲戚关系（误）
<mza_>  echo ${PATH#*:}  是什么意思？
 * caleb- 已经 porting 三个 gtk2 软件到 gtk3 了
<lifeng> caleb-, 龙芯没有好点的数学软件可用，除了sagemath
 * caleb- 不过只能挑软柿子
<lifeng> mza_, PATH去掉第一个冒号及之前的部分
<caleb-> lifeng: mips 大部份都能用吧
<lifeng> mza_, 也就是去掉第一个目录
<cfy> mza_: man bash,Remove matching prefix pattern.
<mza_> lifeng: 哦，知道了
<mza_> shell里面的正则一直很晕
<lifeng> caleb-, 不如sagemath强大
<cfy> mza_: 上perl...
<lifeng> caleb-, 。。。mathematica不支持mips
<mza_> cfy: 我还是用python算了，不想再学新语言了……
<happyaron> maxima?
<happyaron> lisp的
<lifeng> happyaron, sagemath内部使用maxima
<happyaron> ...
<caleb-> mza_: python 不错啊
<b4yourback> test
<mza_> caleb-:还不会了，只是看了一遍xx教程。程序这玩意，没有实际写过东西给人用，学了也白搭
<^k^> b4yourback, ....  ㍬ 
<caleb-> mza_: 写给自己用就好啦
<mza_> caleb-: 目前为止只会看懂别人写的python脚本……
<mza_> caleb-: 或者简单的该该，自己用
<ofan> http://duckduckgo.com 又一个搜索引擎
<debianer> 最近有好的飞信命令行版本吗？
<cfy> happyaron: 实在想不通,维护个emacs info有啥难？
<cfy> happyaron: 直接用官方的不就好了？
<ofan> 键盘流必备搜索引擎  http://duckduckgo.com
<caleb-> http://ekd123.is-programmer.com/posts/24533.html # GKiu 有在用吗？  qq 客户端
<happyaron> cfy: 懒得弄了呗
<cfy> happyaron: 。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 真懒。。。。。难道debian没有人用emacs?!
<hymnusalae> cfy, Gentoo Emacs去吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: - -!
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不治本的。。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, Gentoo還有個專門的Lisp組，下設專門的Emacs組。
 * roylez_ 开始找字幕  The Godfather 1972 BRRip [A Release-Lounge H264].mp4
<hymnusalae> ofan, 這個和鍵盤有什麽關系？
<cfy> hymnusalae: ducky
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我按各種vi快捷鍵也不行呀。
<ofan> hymnusalae: !g google 搜google,!baidu baidu 搜百度
<ofan> !aur 搜aur
<vicwjb> !aur python
<hymnusalae> cfy, 話說那個GKiu那個人真在做Lisp HTML，我記得你上次不是看那個文章想去看 Lisp 的嗎？去看去吧。
<vicwjb> [20:35:22] <lubotu2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'aur python'
<hymnusalae> cfy, 就是那個 XML Lisp 什麽東西的。
<vicwjb> !g python
<happyaron> roylez_: 袋鼠语的就直接看呗
<debianer> python-cn频道只有我一个人在线
<happyaron> cfy: 等我学emacs我考虑去维护
<ofan> hoho.. 准备把这个加到bot里
<lifeng> debianer, 那是你开的吧
<happyaron> cfy: 不过不是近期，咋说得高考以后
<roylez_> happyaron: 1972年的，blue ray rip，彩色...
<happyaron> 近期不增加东西了。
<ofan> debianer: 去#python
<happyaron> roylez_: GREAT!
<vicwjb> python-cn 是个废材。。。还不如python.tw
<debianer> ofan: #python不说汉语阿
<lifeng> happyaron, 比cfy还年轻啊
<debianer> vicwjb: 谢谢，我试试python-tw
<vicwjb> de
<ofan> lubotu2 是谁的bot？
<vicwjb> debianer: python.tw  no python-tw
<debianer> vicwjb: 是聊天频道吗
<vicwjb> de
<vicwjb> debianer: yes
<caleb-> happyaron: 今年高考？
<caleb-> happyaron: 上大学再搞 NM 吧
<lifeng> caleb-, 看样子是哦
<happyaron> lifeng: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> caleb-: T&S已经要结束了哈。
<caleb-> debianer: freenode 的 tw 频道基本都是废墟
<happyaron> caleb-: 坚持一下过去了就好
<jyf1987> xim_immodules这个参数设在哪里？
<caleb-> 有内容的只有 #gcin
<caleb-> jyf1987: 没有 xim immodule 这玩意儿
<jyf1987> caleb-: 没有么？
<caleb-> jyf1987: 目前叫作 immodule 大一般指 gtk2 / gtk3 / clutter / qt3 / qt4
<caleb-> s/大/的
<caleb-> clutter / qt3 是非官方支持
<jyf1987> caleb-: 对 是那东西 我同事是英文的gnome 但是有装输入法 开firefox没办法在google那个输入框里切出fcitx
<caleb-> gtk2 / gtk3 / qt4 官方默认支持 immodule
<jyf1987> caleb-: 我以前就碰到过 tinycore忘记设置immodule了 额
<jyf1987> 导入输入法调不出来
<caleb-> jyf1987: fcitx 目前只支持 xim
<caleb-> jyf1987: fedora 默认不安装 im-xim.so, gtk 会无法使用 xim / fcitx
<jyf1987> caleb-: 那ubuntu呢
<caleb-> jyf1987: ubuntu 默认就有 xim 支持
<jyf1987> caleb-: 那是怎么回事呢 难道是firefox本身的问题？
<caleb-> jyf1987: 要指定 GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
<happyaron> caleb-: DD维护200个包是非常多了吧。
<caleb-> happyaron: 搞不好是第一名？
<caleb-> happyaron: 含 sponsor 的包？
<happyaron> caleb-: 不含
<happyaron> caleb-: 我的AM维护214个包
<happyaron> 然后马上要接手ruby....
<caleb-> 他的脚本一定写很好 XD
<happyaron> caleb-: Debian perl team的
 * microcai 累死了
<microcai> 老子受够租房子的生活了
 * microcai 老子要买房。
<microcai> 每次搬家就累死累活的
<lifeng> 下面把话题设置为天朝房价
 * microcai 每次买东西的时候都在考虑下次搬家会不会更累
<freeflying> microcai: 你来我们公司就可以在你老家买房了
<microcai> freeflying:  ???
<microcai> freeflying: 你公司在温州？
<freeflying> microcai: 我们可以让你work from home
<microcai> freeflying: 如果这样我就不用买房了呀，老家有房子了 .....
<microcai> freeflying:  真的？！！！
<microcai> freeflying:  我TMD太喜欢了
<night> hi
<clclis> hi
<night> 各位问个问题
<clclis> 什么问题?
<^k^> night, 好  ㍬ 
<night> 系统的日志遵循怎样的格式阿
<night> 我现在看不懂
<night> 比如
<night> (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
<night> (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<night> (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<ofan> microcai: 我搬过12次家...
<night> 这个（II）和（WW）什么意思了
<clclis> :-[其实我是来试验一下我的IRC账号建立成功了没
<night> 呃
<night> - -
<ofan> night: information,warning
<night> you succ
<night> ofan，哦是这样阿
<clclis> :-Dyeah
<Lavande> 为什么google企业邮箱的登录界面绑定到二级域名下面，只能翻墙打开？？
<Lavande> 到底是那个环节被墙了呃。。。
<night> ofan，日志的时间顺序是从上之下，依次为时间递增的吗
<clclis> 恩，既然成功了，那我就先走了各位88
<night> (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
<night> 这个什么意思了
<night> （==）
<happyaron> 显卡驱动输出点信息写到log里记录着
<ofan> night: 是
<night> happyaron, 你能详细的说说吗，日志的问题，我现在出了问题，都不知道该怎样
<lifeng> night, Xorg.*.log的最前面写着
 * happyaron 抱歉木有那么多时间。。。
<lifeng> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting
<lifeng> (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational
<lifeng> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<NoIE> 昨天，我的博客的访问数为10，浏览量为49，高兴。。。
<NoIE> 顺便说一句，我妈妈的博客今天的访问量为254.。。。
 * happyaron 加油
 * NoIE 谢谢
<cfy> microcai: 你在温州？
<night> lifeng, thx阿，没注意过那个日志的消息
<microcai> cfy: 温州人士
<caleb-> night: 令堂的博客写些啥？
<vicwjb> NoIE: 博客地址 我去see see
<fprint> 大家在讨论什么呢
<night> 不是我说的博客阿
<night> 是NOIE
<NoIE> NoIE: 我的？我妈的？
<caleb-> 你妈的 XD
<night> = =
<vicwjb> NoIE: 你的呗，你妈妈的无兴趣
<NoIE> http://noie.blogbus.com
<vicwjb> NoIE: 博客大巴的网速不是一般的慢。。。。。
<NoIE> vicwjb: 我用过一些博客，感觉博客大巴自定义的功能最强。
<night> panda3D用的很多吗
<cfy> happyaron: 好啊。等你咯
<cfy> microcai: 我要去温州读书。。。。。
<cfy> microcai: 明天就走。。。
<night> 大学？
<cfy> 嗯，
<NoIE> night: 不知道，我喜欢支持python的游戏引擎。
<night> NoIE, 哦，这样
<night> python还不会阿
<caleb-> NoIE: 要自己备份好啊
<NoIE> caleb-: 谢谢提醒。
<caleb-> NoIE: 前两年一堆博客供应商备份失误，大量资料损毁救不回来
<caleb-> 数字时代的资料比传统资料更容易消灭
<NoIE> caleb-: 博客大巴好像有导出的功能。
 * caleb- 在 blogspot 发一篇就导出一次 XD
<happyaron> roylez_: ping
<roylez_> ...
<void1> utorrent linux快还是transmission快？
<happyaron> roylez_: 为啥vim里差词这么慢，z= 的时候
<happyaron> roylez_: 而且CPU跑满
<happyaron> void1: 我用transmission
<roylez_> happyaron: zsh color highlight的原因
<happyaron> roylez_: 这和zsh有啥关系？
<hoxily> void1, 我用过transmission,为啥等了几分钟没下载进度呢？只好用迅雷了。
<hymnusalae> void1, 我感覺 transmission 快，前提是不算 transmission 的預熱時間。
<hymnusalae> void1, 另外老一些的資源感覺 utorrent 有的時候好歹能跑起來，transmission 不行。
<void1> transmission说说支持dht，貌似实际上没有用啊
<ofan> void1: 试试 deluge
<void1> deluge太复杂，python, boost...
<happyaron> transmission预热速度慢，一旦启动成功了就飞快。
<cfy> happyaron: 那你要放弃vim了？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<happyaron> cfy: 没有
<cfy> happyaron: emacs & vim一起用？
<happyaron> cfy: 以后可能想学lisp，那必然要弄emacs
<drazet> 谁放弃vim了
<cfy> happyaron: 哈哈，我看好你XD
<drazet> happyaron, 欢迎你加入emacs教
<caleb-> lisp 和 emacs 两回事吧
<iGoogle> happyaron: 才看到。 1010的netbook版本，安装界面那么漂亮。你试过没
<cfy> ee美工不行。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 我用虚拟机跑下netbook
<iGoogle> lol
<happyaron> drazet: 以后以后，现在没时间学
<cfy> iGoogle: 虚拟机还netbook....
<happyaron> iGoogle: 哦？
<iGoogle> 有一个翻译错误
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/138585
<happyaron> caleb-: emacs就是个很好的lisp解释器阿。
<iGoogle> cfy: 3秒进gui安装界面
<cfy> iGoogle: chroot安装的路过。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不过sbcl的库不多吧。你要搞po2db不知道麻烦不
<iGoogle> 体会下全新安装嘛
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/138586
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> happyaron: 而且lisper不知道会不会鄙视你。。。听说lisper都是把数据存在lisp里。。。。
<cfy> 厄。翻译错误。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 鄙视就鄙视去吧，以后我的工具脚本还是要sh的，实在不行perl
<iGoogle> 支持数据放到程序内
<happyaron> cfy: python
<cfy> 还剩x分x秒个
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<happyaron> lisp自己玩吧
<cfy> iGoogle: happyaron打倒py....
<iGoogle> 就这个，哈皮赶紧去改
<iGoogle> 翻译错误
<cfy> iGoogle: p......
<happyaron> iGoogle: 找Xhacker Liu，10.10的我没参与
<iGoogle> 这不认识
<cfy> iGoogle: perl不行
<iGoogle> 一边去。我用得顺手就行
<happyaron> iGoogle: "Xhacker Liu" <liu.dongyuan@gmail.com>
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 谁看这么仔细。。。。
<iGoogle> 我发给他附件了。 happyaron
<cfy> iGoogle: 硬写在代码里。更加要打倒。。。有不是lisp....
<cfy> iGoogle: 硬写在代码里。更加要打倒。。。又不是lisp....
<RavenChan> happyaron, vim怎么打开一个随机文件名的文件？
<iGoogle> 我以前的图片加密用的，都行C里面。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈。我要再去翻翻。。。估计还有密码，lol
<cfy> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> 才不是密码
<iGoogle> 用图片加密数据
<cfy> iGoogle: 我觉得只有输入能力差的才要这么做
<cfy> iGoogle: perl不是。
<iGoogle> 还有硬件加密。这我最会了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 把ipad干了。。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 那DRM的家伙
<cfy> .
<iGoogle> 数字霸权管理
<happyaron> iGoogle: 赞
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不知道
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你還不夠蛋定。這看著都玩什麽數據-視圖-模式什麽的（順序有誤請不要吐槽），都不在一起……
<cfy> happyaron: ubuntu的emacs咋样的
<RavenChan> happyaron, 再问一个，vim怎么看backup文件的文件名？
<happyaron> cfy: 没用过
<hymnusalae> 好像是數據-模式-視圖我記得……
<happyaron> RavenChan: 也不知道。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 恩？
<cfy> swap我知道...vim -r
<hymnusalae> cfy, 所以什麽“硬写在代码里。更加要打倒。。。又不是lisp....”什麽的都洗洗睡吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 还是不明白。。。。。
<iGoogle> 谁给我一个deepin xp lite 版本。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我表示淡定。。。。ee吃过亏的。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 分而治之是王道呀。什麽東西都要分類存放，分開，分開，分開……
<cfy> hymnusalae: ee那是公开的代码。你说配置能写进去么。。。密码。。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 那要怎么知道当前目录，和删除一个文件？
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 谁给我一个deepin xp lite 版本。 我支持xp
<cfy> iGoogle: 装个debian，把fvwm模拟成xp?
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我都是用命令行。。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: vim对我来说就只是文本编辑器。。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我想让它定时保存
<RavenChan> happyaron, 然后等我w以后就删了临时文件。。
<happyaron> 确实不知道，.swp 文件是binary吧
<cfy> 问vimer一个问题。vim配置越来越大。vim启动会不会很慢？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我swp和~文件都放在/tmp,断电就没办法了= =
<happyaron> ...
<RavenChan> happyaron, 所以说怎么办。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 我这里没发现
<happyaron> RavenChan: swp文件退出会自动删除
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没必要放/tmp
<RavenChan> happyaron, 但是不放在/tmp，每输入一个字符就会读写一次硬盘= =
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<cfy> - -!
<caleb-> RavenChan: swp 不是都在当前目录下？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 总而言之不放在/tmp我的硬盘灯就会狂闪= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 用emacs好了。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没有阿
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我这里会啊= =
<happyaron> :(
<happyaron> cfy: emacs是操作系统，才需要开机预热。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 莫非我配置写渣了？你有没有开omni补全和supertab?
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没有
<cfy> 每输入一个字符都保存太傻了。。。。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 那就好= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 你空配置试试
<RavenChan> happyaron, 所以我只能放在/tmp
<cfy> happyaron: 那linux是虚拟机
<cfy> 谁清楚xz
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没法
<cfy> 我发下小文件的压缩率比bzip2差一点点。不过解压速度倒是超快。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 上了？今天有什麽好的？
<cfy> 不是应该比bzip2压缩率高的？大文件我没测试。我测试的是几十M以下的。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 藍毛黑掉了就不用說了。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, Emacs 在有 Server-mode 之前我真不敢想那20個版本的人們都怎麽用過來的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 小圆脸的黑化？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 听说了
<cfy> hymnusalae: do things in emacs
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不去终端不就问题解决了？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 刚看完IS，下集预告的最后一个镜头震撼人心啊
<cfy> hymnusalae: 估计也有函数解决吧。不一定要官方发布
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我記得大概是21版本的時候開始有人發布這個東西。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 還是20版的時候。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 哦。
<RavenChan> happyaron, au CursorHoldI * "!w @%~"
<RavenChan> happyaron, 这么写对不对？
<lifeng> hymnusalae, 20版之前没有19版
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不知道
<RavenChan> happyaron, 帮我转发给知道的人= =
<GunsNRose_> 请问有没有知道如何实现打包的时候不加目录名，比如我打包当前目录下的 data 目录的东西，结果tar -vtf xxx.tar  的时候会看到有 data/ 的前缀，找了很没找到解决方法
<tusooa> ls
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 是嗎？這個不知道。那之前大概有多少版本。不過可以大概猜測最初的版本不會這麽慢。
<happyaron> RavenChan: roylez_
<RavenChan> roylez_, ~
<GunsNRose_> 因为我想解压的时候只解压 data/* 的内容，而不想带出data目录
<roylez_> .
<happyaron> Huahua: 怪物卡片有消息没？
<lifeng> hymnusalae, 印象中是3突然跳到18版，这两个数可能记错了，反正跳跃幅度非常大
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 這比Firefox Chomr長版本牛X多了……
<tusooa> GunsNRose_: --strip-components=NUMBER   解压时从文件名中清除 NUMBER 个引导部分
<GunsNRose_> tusooa, 多谢，我试试
<tusooa> GunsNRose_: tar -xvf --strip-components=1
<tusooa> GunsNRose_: 打包的时候， ● cd data && tar -cvf xxx.tar .
<cfy> GunsNRose_: tar -cJvf ../a.tar.xz ./ ?
<GunsNRose_> cfy, tar vcpf xxx.tar   my_dir
<tusooa> 解包： ● tar -xvf xxx.tar --strip-components=1 # 对于里头有data这样的目录的。
<lifeng> hymnusalae, 是2跳到13
<GunsNRose_> tusooa, 可以了，太感谢了，这功能真棒
<lifeng> hymnusalae, 不是，1跳到13
<tusooa> GunsNRose_: 其实最好是打包的时候就不要目录前缀。
<GunsNRose_> cfy, 解压的时候我就用   tar --strip-components=1 -xvf test.tar -C test
<hymnusalae> lifeng, ……
<hymnusalae> 還帶這樣的……
<tusooa>  ● cd data && tar -cvf xxx.tar .
<caleb-> GunsNRose_: 传统上 tarball 最好要有个目录
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 那就是大概10個版本，去掉開始的幾個，那就最後5個版本的時候人們是怎麽用下來的。
<GunsNRose_> tusooa, 我试了，结果进去目录有点
<caleb-> GunsNRose_: 没有目录的 tarball 一般叫作 tarbomb
<caleb-> GunsNRose_: 不小心一解压就爆出一堆档案，还可能复盖当前同名档案
<tusooa> 理论上设这样的。
<tusooa> 跟 caleb- 讲的道理是一样的。
<cfy> GunsNRose_: 这么长的参数。。。。
 * caleb- 为了预防 tarbomb, 用自己的脚本解压
<GunsNRose_> 我试一下，非常感 谢
<cfy> GunsNRose_: tar taf先看下
<cfy> GunsNRose_: 不过‘正规’的都是带文件夹的。
<GunsNRose_>  $ tar vcf xx.tar .
<GunsNRose_> ./
<GunsNRose_> tar: ./xx.tar: 文件是归档文件；未输出
<GunsNRose_> ./mmc/
<GunsNRose_> 要加个排除才行
<cfy> GunsNRose_: ../xx.tar
<cfy> GunsNRose_: 或者把.换成*
<cfy> GunsNRose_: 前提是xx.tar原本不存在
<GunsNRose_>  $ tar -vtf xx.tar
<GunsNRose_> drwxr-xr-x arch/arch         0 2011-02-18 22:03 ./
<GunsNRose_> drwxr-xr-x arch/arch         0 2011-02-18 21:35 ./mmc/
<GunsNRose_> -rw-r--r-- arch/arch      9899 2011-02-18 21:35 ./mmc/archlive-pkg.db.tar.gz
<GunsNRose_> -rw-r--r-- arch/arch     44910 2011-02-18 21:35 ./archlive-boot.log
<GunsNRose_> -rw-r--r-- arch/arch     27497 2011-02-18 21:35 ./cmd_list
<^k^> GunsNRose_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<caleb-> GunsNRose_: 等你被炸多了就会想要带文件夹了 XD
<lifeng> hymnusalae, 以前硬件差，server-mode可能是很奢侈的
<cfy> - -!
<myke2> RavenChan: splay在stars这题上的表现好不逊色于线段树，也许我线段树写坏了
<GunsNRose_> caleb-, 看来还是只压当前目录会更好点喔
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 那個是。不過也確實是，過去感覺90年代的機器做什麽都快（當然和做的任務簡單有關）
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 那個時候感覺人們不會那樣依賴。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 很好我囧了
<myke2> MaskRay: windows下有gdbtui么
<GunsNRose_> caleb-, tusooa, cfy  其实我主要是做个脚本，要把数据放到WIN的分区下，只有tar -p 这样来保留权限，恢复的时候就能把权限带上了
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我让vim在写如磁盘以后删除了文件本身，现在改不回来了
<cfy> GunsNRose_: rsync
<MaskRay> myke2: 没
<RavenChan> myke2, 我不知道= =
<myke2> MaskRay: win下没法调试了……
<myke2> MaskRay: 只能用简陋的gdb
<GunsNRose_> cfy, 不行，单机不连网的，又不想安个LINUX，所以有livecd进去
<happyaron> RavenChan: :)
<cfy> GunsNRose_: 哦。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 你让他装个 visual studio
<RavenChan> happyaron, 幸灾乐祸= =
<xiaoy> RavenChan, 应该会有一个备份文件。。。VIM自己留下来一个
<RavenChan> xiaoy, 是的没错，我把这个文件移回来，改掉，保存
<RavenChan> xiaoy, 然后这个文件就被vim删掉了= =
<myke2> MaskRay: 不会vs，这不可以吧，又不是想让装什么就可以的，我连是否能让他装vim都不确定。最新的2.4.0的fpide简直就是垃圾
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没法。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我有不是只有vim这个编辑器= =
<GunsNRose_> 谢谢刚才几位的热心帮助，下班了，晚安，886
<xiaoy> RavenChan, 嗯。。。从来没见过这个事情
<xiaoy> RavenChan, 你可以试试用PHOTOREC把文件恢复回来
<MaskRay> myke2: 我跟他讲了一下就用 gvim 和高版本的 gdb 了
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了，怎么和他讲？我都不知道他是否面善
<myke2> MaskRay: gdb 7.2也没有tui的好像，for win
<RavenChan> xiaoy, 我已经弄好了= =
<xiaoy> RavenChan, :D
<debianer> 装B是什么功能
<RavenChan> debianer, 装B是个bug。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 默认是个 5.x 的，很废
<caleb-> apt-get install b-language # 装B
<myke2> MaskRay: fpc里自带的gdb是6.8
<myke2> MaskRay: fp 2.4.0
<debianer> RavenChan: 什么意思阿
<debianer> RavenChan: tomboy的帖子都保存在哪里？我如果把电脑的log保存到tomboy的文件夹里，不是可以自动同步到网上吗？
<RavenChan> debianer, 似乎可以？
<myke2> RavenChan: windows 7 下用tiling wm, 极端不爽
<tusooa> ● find ~scripts '!' -type d -and '(' -perm 755 -or -perm 777 ')'
<snoop_fy> 桌面上那个很简单的文本显示系统的内存和cpu状态的小工具叫啥来着？
<snoop_fy> 原来叫conky。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 能密你下嗎？
<RavenChan> roylez_, 在吗？
<roylez_> ..
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> snoop_fy: conky
<RavenChan> roylez_, vim的CursorHold事件和描述的不一样啊= =
<snoop_fy> tusooa: 3Q, google到了。。
<lifeng> 最后一句还是挺有意思的 The first widely distributed version of GNU Emacs was 15.34, which appeared later in 1985. Versions 2 to 12 never existed. Earlier versions of GNU Emacs had been numbered "1.x.x", but sometime after version 1.12 the decision was made to drop the "1", as it was thought the major number would never change.
<roylez_> RavenChan: 没弄过，你自己查，让我把电影看完
<alick> lifeng: 导致我一度认为 emacs 是版本帝呵
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 也就是說現在用的其實是 Emacs 1.23 了？
<lifeng> hymnusalae, 最后那句只是“据说”，wiki在求出处
<alick> 嗯，他们一直1下去呢
<myke2> 2.6.38
<hymnusalae> lifeng, 這樣。
<alick> linus 前不久说 有人打算 kernel版本号把2去掉
<hymnusalae> cfy, 在嗎？
<alick> 但支持人不多
<alick> 呵呵
<lifeng> alick, 前几年他还说2010年开始要用年份做版本号，后来就没动静了
<RavenChan> alick, 因为linus自己对kernel版本号发表过这样的意见:<odd>.x.x: Linus went crazy, broke absolutely everything, and rewrote the kernel to be a microkernel using a special message-passing version of Visual Basic. (timeframe: "we expect that he will be released from the mental institution in a decade or two").
<cfy> hymnusalae: en
<alick> :D
<myke2> RavenChan: 这?
<RavenChan> myke2, ?
<myke2> RavenChan:  and rewrote the kernel to be a microkernel
<RavenChan> myke2, = =
<RavenChan> myke2, 所以说是不会有3.x.x的= =
<myke2> R
<lifeng> RavenChan, 实在看不出这和版本号有什么关系
<myke2> RavenChan: 不太了解老外的这种表达方式
<ofan> 用VB写...
<xcool11> 问一下 你们一般用什么播放器 mplayer吗？
<soiamso> ofan: vb 是什么？
<myke2> RavenChan: wikiquotes
<RavenChan> xcool11, mplayer大好
<ofan> soiamso: Visual Basic啊
<RavenChan> myke2, http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/3/2/247 ...
<myke2> soiamso: "I personally believe that Visual Basic did more for programming than Object-Oriented Languages did. Yet people laugh at VB and say its a bad language, and theyve been talking about OO languages for decades. And no, Visual Basic wasnt a great language, but I think the easy database interfaces in VB were fundamentally more important."
<hunt_O> RavenChan: ...你信那个用vb写的做法？
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 这个意思就是说linus觉得自己不会用3.x.x这样版本号= =
<hunt_O> RavenChan: ...
<hunt_O> RavenChan: 他可以无限e啊
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 他又不是knuth= =
<jyfl987> linux 0.6.1.8
<RavenChan> hunt_O, btw,我projecteuler 198题了= =
<RavenChan> Huahua, 花喵好！（这么叫没关系吧....
<hunt_O> RavenChan: knuth用的是pi啊
<hunt_O> RavenChan: 快，支持你上200
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 额，反正我记得e有人用了
<jyfl987> 百年后 高老头的那个版本号拖老长
<hunt_O> RavenChan: 但200仍然不表示你智商比我高啊
<hunt_O> jyfl987: 反正总有人能背
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 趴.....您确实高，我也不想和您比
<jyfl987> 智商高不需要证明
<hunt_O> RavenChan: 算了，你是超一流大学的
<hunt_O> RavenChan: 学历已经被鄙视了 = =
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 不敢...
<hymnusalae> 我怎麽感覺這個話題好像是前些天重復的？
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 我觉得tex版本长到一定程度就会停了= =
<lifeng> RavenChan, 原来最前面的odd.x.x是版本号= =
<hymnusalae> 涼宮春日同學發威？
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 反正也没什么要变的
<hunt_O> RavenChan: 废话啊，bug那么多，谁还用
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 怎麽又是超一流大學和學歷了……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 吐槽点不对
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 而且这个话题也不是我开的头
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 沒有我上面說了，是不是涼宮同學發威了……
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 不是，是 hunt_O 同学发威了
<hunt_O> RavenChan: opera早上终于更新了
<hunt_O> RavenChan: 人都跑去过中国年了啊
<RavenChan> hunt_O, = =
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 这货人莫非找个机会就放假的= =
<myke2> RavenChan: http://picasaweb.google.com/cschlaeger/JapanLinuxSymposium#5395358413061926434
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 去opera工作会不会也是个好选择呢= =
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<RavenChan> myke2, 没翻墙。。
<myke2> RavenChan: 不需要的
<RavenChan> myke2, 你看 ^k^ 都被RST了= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 不知为什么
<myke2> RavenChan: 直接上上不了的，但是这是网页的一个插图
<zdc> ls
<RavenChan> myke2, 是什么内容？
<myke2> RavenChan: http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/091024/0726280788919292.jpg
<RavenChan> myke2, 早见过了
<myke2> RavenChan: fake还是?
<RavenChan> myke2, 真的= =
<Huahua> RavenChan: hunt_O: 乃们要去 Opera 工作啊？
<Huahua> hunt_O: 赞
<RavenChan> Huahua, 我只是问问= =
<Huahua> RavenChan: 去吧
<RavenChan> Huahua, how?
<Huahua> RavenChan: 可惜由于国际版 opera mini 被 XX 后，中国区业绩损失好大
<Huahua> RavenChan: 王总  @Thruth 是前 opera 中国市场经理
<Huahua> RavenChan: 开始的时候他干得挺好的
<Huahua> RavenChan: 可惜有关部门不给他面子，指令要求封杀
<RavenChan> Huahua, 真杯具= =
<RavenChan> Huahua, 然后他就退下来了？
<Huahua> RavenChan: 然后王总耳朵病了，退下来修养
<RavenChan> Huahua, 这样= =
<roylez_> hunt_O: 卖了？
<RavenChan> roylez, 电影看完了？
<roylez_> RavenChan: en
<roylez_> RavenChan: 教父，感觉不是那么有趣
<RavenChan> roylez_, = =那我问问题？你没用过vim里的 CursorHold这个event么= =
<roylez_> RavenChan: 没用过
<RavenChan> roylez_, 文档里面写得是一段时间不动光标就会触发，但是事实是一动光标就会触发=口= .....
<RavenChan> roylez_, 真杯具= =
<roylez_> RavenChan: ...自求多福...
<RavenChan> roylez_, 求不来= =
<OT_iux> RavenChan,  humanlife.get(luck)
<RavenChan> OT_iux, undefined symbol..
<OT_iux> lol
<hunt_O> roylez_: 想太多了
<OT_iux> @@vim的event是什么呢？
<roylez_> RavenChan: eexpress = God.new; eexpress.thunder_bolt( RavenChan )
 * OT_iux 刚开始学用vim……
<hunt_O> RavenChan: 你不小心加了感叹号么
<OT_iux> lol roylez, cool
<roylez_> hunt_O: 到底是卖掉没？
<hunt_O> roylez_: 没啊
<roylez_> hunt_O: ...
<hunt_O> roylez_: 现在还担心卖不出去
<roylez_> hunt_O: 上次让你问的那个是 opera ?
<hunt_O> roylez_: 不是啊
<roylez_> hunt_O: o...
<hunt_O> roylez_: 唉
<hunt_O> roylez_: 坐后面那个抢先一步，暂定4月闪人
<hunt_O> roylez_: 于是我遥遥无期啊
<roylez_> hunt_O: ...
<hunt_O> roylez_: 多么悲剧...
<roylez_> hunt_O: 你留下吧，就你一个，升官肯定是你
<hunt_O> roylez_: 升官也没好处啊
<roylez_> hunt_O: 4年广州买房阿
<hunt_O> roylez_: 买房那个一直属于底层，和我一个级别的
<hunt_O> roylez_: 其实只用了三年半应该...
<roylez_> ...
<hunt_O> roylez_: 几乎除了我，个个都有身家的，多么悲惨
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 没有= =
<hunt_O> roylez_: 最经典的是说没干过人还不信了...
<hunt_O> roylez_: 污点啊污点啊
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 你要卖掉什么？
<roylez_> RavenChan: 卖掉他全身的肉
<RavenChan> hunt_O, 怪不得担心卖不出去= =
<RavenChan> 好了我撤了= =
<FrankLv> 如何看一个帐号是不是被locked了？
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那么晚还不睡
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 死去
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我玩三国杀
<MeaCulpa> 三国杀有啥好玩的
<kingbo> 平板电脑有没有linux
<alick> webos?
<GNUdog> pad 啊
<soiamso> kingbo: meego , android ,就两个
<kingbo> 不是吧
<Huahua> 有
<Huahua> Ubuntu 平板
<kingbo> 不能玩系统，只能象手机一样刷系统？
<kingbo> 那也太差了
<Huahua> atom 的平板啥都有
<Huahua> 比 arm 的要多得多
<Huahua> 通常就是装在 TF 卡里的普通 XP 或者安卓
<soiamso> Huahua: amd E 系列
<Huahua> 你要跑其他也一样
<Huahua> Ubuntu 的 Unity 多点触摸在平板按设计是挺好的
<Huahua> 睡先，各位晚安
<kingbo>  平板的也应该有bios吧，加个硬盘，再编个驱动，玩 linux旨不是一样啊
<Huahua> 山寨平板 2G 起的存储不需要加硬盘
<GNUdog> Huahua:
<Huahua> mm 晚安
<GNUdog> Huahua: 给花花 MM 请安
<Xunrui> ^k^: Hi
<Huahua> 包爷跑了……
<kingbo> 平板倒底是手机还是电脑，开发商玩什么猫腻
<^k^> Xunrui, 好  ㍘ 
<Xunrui> kingbo: 平板应该是电脑
<Huahua> kingbo: 不全一样
<Huahua> kingbo: 算是两种吧
<Huahua> kingbo: 大号手机，跟没键盘的本子
<kingbo> 我也觉得不是电脑
<Huahua> kingbo: 多数人要的是大号手机
<Huahua> kingbo: 受限任务
<kingbo> 呵呵，这个我相信
<duoer> 装不了linux的都不能算电脑
<Xunrui> duoer: 你可以试试在iPhone上装Ubuntu
<kingbo> duoer: linux发烧友的的硬道理，我赞成
<duoer> 可以用ipad试试
<GNUdog> iOS 系统的邮件实在…
<Huahua> duoer: iphone 可以装 android
<Huahua> kingbo: duoer 对于发烧友，重要的不是它是不是电脑
<Xunrui> Huahua: 可以装Android但是Windows或Ubuntu呢?
<Huahua> kingbo: duoer 而是可不可以骇
<Huahua> kingbo: duoer 是否自恰
<kingbo> 我觉得电脑应该是硬件软件都平衡提升的那种
<Huahua> kingbo: duoer 比如正常的电脑上你可以给你自己的电脑写点新的程序装进去
<Huahua> kingbo:  duoer 而 ipad 或 android 平板上就没法写 ios 或 android 程序并装起来
<Huahua> kingbo:  duoer 而是需要一台“真正的电脑”干其他的
<duoer> 也就是有较大的自由度的计算设备就可以算
<Huahua> kingbo: 不，本子通常多数人都不会去改硬件
<Huahua> kingbo: 而某些开源平板可以改，但是依旧不是“电脑”
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 三国杀....你需要性
<Huahua> duoer: 反正，是不是“电脑”真不重要
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 赞，你终于又说话了
<MeaCulpa> Huahua: what
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 虽然是喊 roylez 主席
<MeaCulpa> Huahua: 那好你也需要性
<kingbo> 最脑是可以智能的，手机现在还不行
<Huahua> kingbo: iphone5 甚至 3gs 就比好多“电脑”更加“智能”
<Xunrui> kingbo: 你说的智能定义是什么?
<Huahua> 或者换个角度
<Huahua> 电脑，就是你们这些发烧友的最低需求
<kingbo> 我的智能是可以定制
<Huahua> 你可以没有智能手机，没有平白
<kingbo> 定制功能
<Huahua> 你可以没有智能手机，没有平板
<Huahua> 但是你至少要有个电脑
<Huahua> kingbo: 这个定义可不那啥
<Xunrui> Huahua: 赞成
<MeaCulpa> 平板电脑可有可无，手机不行
<Huahua> kingbo: 况且智能手机多是可以自己定义的，只是自由度各不相同
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 是说 智能手机
<MeaCulpa> 要是全国有免费3Gs
<kingbo> 手机那个也叫定制，那是强制
<Huahua> kingbo: 有开源手机
<MeaCulpa> Huahua: 不能上youtube, twitter, facebook 甚至google的手机也能叫智能手机？
<MeaCulpa> 问题在运营
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 能
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 麻瓜可以上也不会上
<MeaCulpa> Huahua: 那还不如黑莓的email手机了
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 麻瓜只要 QQ
<kingbo> 开源手机的定制習也很差的
<MeaCulpa> QQ老子没有...
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 我就在用黑莓，可是不用 email
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 你又不是麻瓜
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 你是魔法师
<GNUdog> Parallels Desktop 升级速度好慢…
<Huahua> kingbo: 喜欢的话，你可以给电脑加个 gsm 模块打电话，然后说这是你的手机
<Huahua> kingbo: 只是外观酷了点
<Huahua> GNUdog: 赞 mm ，雪豹？
<GNUdog> Huahua: 嗯，今天刚买了一个 PD6
<Huahua> pd6？
<GNUdog> Huahua: Parallels Desktop 6
<kingbo> 手机在性能上是电脑的退化，功能上是电脑的简化，
<MeaCulpa> ....
<Huahua> kingbo: 说了这些不重要
<MeaCulpa> BB 不发mali还能干嘛
<GNUdog> 没办法，下个学期有个课需要 VS，今天正好陪家人去 Apple Store，就顺手买了一个
<Huahua> kingbo: 电脑呆瓜有个电脑就可以了
<MeaCulpa> 还要有网络
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 至少能刷推，能谷歌
<GNUdog> 更新完成，reboot
<MeaCulpa> 啥事都要google一下
<MeaCulpa> Huahua: twitter在白天没用
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 很多麻瓜没网络也乐滋滋玩电脑的
<MeaCulpa> 我发觉现在在于中国不同的市区，twitter终于正常了
<MeaCulpa> 时区
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 还有很多家长允许买电脑买游戏机，就是不肯给“上网”
<Xunrui> MeaCulpa: 真的啊!!
<MeaCulpa> 在国内，twitter都是政治垃圾
<MeaCulpa> Huahua: 我国重色情轻暴力
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 谁叫你手贱 fo 了政治推
<MeaCulpa> 居然把生孩子和血腥等同
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 都说了是麻瓜
<MeaCulpa> 电视电影不分级，到处是打打杀杀尔虞我诈，唯独OOXX不让看，真奇怪
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 别用你的智商衡量他人
<MeaCulpa> 那么自然美好的东西，被他们弄得
<GNUdog> 感觉还是一样的卡…奇怪了
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 你是装菜没，那些禁止别人看的人，自己有玩真格的特权
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 只许周官那啥
<MeaCulpa> Huahua: 对，所以孩子只能看那些裹了糖衣的OOXX, 比如日本动漫
<Huahua> GNUdog: 换硬件～
<Huahua> GNUdog: 来点 imac
<MeaCulpa> 糖衣让父母失去戒心，糖衣里面照样是OOXX
<GNUdog> Huahua: MM，我可是 i7 的 CPU
<MeaCulpa> i&!
<MeaCulpa> i7~~~
<Huahua> GNUdog: 8 核么
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 看见没，这就是分配不均
<GNUdog> Huahua: laptop 上怎么可能有8核
<MeaCulpa> 丫i5 编译一个gcc 都只要10min
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 她用 i7
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 我才 i3
<Huahua> GNUdog: i7 有啊
<GNUdog> Huahua: laptop 上没有
<Huahua> GNUdog: 刚才她们才说“电脑最重要的是定制”，mm 你去定制个 8 核
<Huahua> GNUdog: 否则 kingbo 会说你不是电脑，是手机～
<MeaCulpa> ...
<GNUdog> Huahua: 内存升级到了8G，外加 120G SSD，够了
<MeaCulpa> SSD 没必要吧
<Huahua> GNUdog: TX 主席都 250G SSD
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 随机读写快
<MeaCulpa> 拿东西读写多了就废了，还不如内存
<MeaCulpa> 比内存块？
<GNUdog> Huahua: Intel 没那么大的
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 你看新版 mba 那么烂的 cpu
<GNUdog> 其他的 SSD 随机读取速度都是垃圾
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 硬是用 sdd 拖上了速度
<MeaCulpa> Huahua: 读写比内存还快？
<roylez_> Huahua: 没ssd
<Huahua> roylez_: 金主席好！
<roylez_> Huahua: .
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 你喜欢的话，记得对岸卖过内存堆起来的固态硬盘
<MeaCulpa> Huahua: 内存够大，硬盘都无视了，只是隔段时间push进硬盘即可
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 用电池来保证数据持久
<GNUdog> 用 OCZ 什么的 SSD，要做好什么时候 SSD 就坏了的准备
<MeaCulpa> 主席，你需要的是性，不是三国杀
<MeaCulpa> 边娱乐边燃烧卡路里，还能活动筋骨
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: Redis 先前也这样
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 可是后来发现内存总是不够
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 于是在考虑 VM 还是分页了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 要不要我sftp一部A片过来？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 要不要我拉你的AA驱动来放A片？
<Huahua> roylez_: 不是 MeaCulpa 主演的就不要了吧
<MeaCulpa> fb不知道远程可以拉过来么，AA lib应该可以
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: x11 也型
<MeaCulpa> Huahua: 我还没找到女一号
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 你让 roylez_ 看 AA 的，不是越看越那啥么
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 你自己化妆
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 拍两次
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 后期合成
<MeaCulpa> AA A片做屏保如何
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 就可以敲诈 roylez_ 了
 * MeaCulpa 前台mm不错，就是有点马脸
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 那么关键时你的同事就会来敲你的屏幕（给点力啊
<Huahua> MeaCulpa: 同理你可以带个磨砂眼镜
<MeaCulpa> Huahua: 还不睡觉？主席都困了
<Huahua> 话说有 MeaCulpa 说话的时候，IRC 尺度都挺大
<Huahua> 大到金主席都撑不住
<Huahua> 金主席都 77 次承受不起
<MeaCulpa> 我尽量保持技术风格
<Huahua> GNUdog: mm 晚安
<Huahua> 扯
<MeaCulpa> 我估计mplayer的dev和我一样，也喜欢用左手
<MeaCulpa> 所以mplayer的控制默认键位都是右手
<MeaCulpa> sftp... 不知道有没有mms, mpd这样的东西
<MeaCulpa> 你刚才说X11  tunneling也不错
<jyfl987> lucid下我给/usr/share/xsessions目录加了个我自己的wm的菜单 怎么也没见起效呢 难道是又有该死的update-xxx?
<MeaCulpa> 丫
<jyfl987> 额 sohu的源老是这时候连不上 莫非是半夜更新
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 应该是的
<MeaCulpa> 你何必现在sync
<MeaCulpa> 下载应该可以吧
<jyfl987> 不知道 我只知道内核模式重启 额
<MeaCulpa> 咋起？
<MeaCulpa> 你想，你万一想1
<jyfl987> alt+sysq+b
<jyfl987> 你进tty1改下就是了
<MeaCulpa> x11升级的时候忘了升keyboard, evdev, 就那个了
<MeaCulpa> 怎样进init 1-2呢
<jyfl987> x挂了难道不能进tty?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你都xdm了啊
<MeaCulpa> 我不是说X挂了，而是X接管keyboard以后keyboard挂了
<MeaCulpa> 这时候你不是没辙了么
<jyfl987> 那不是还有内核模式么
<MeaCulpa> sysq是啥
<MeaCulpa> 键盘都没了
<jyfl987> al+sysq+ 一系列键
<MeaCulpa> 你得硬关机啦
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: X 卡死了 你都可以用 alt+sysq +b来重启
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个我可是试过好多次了 额
<MeaCulpa> really?
<MeaCulpa> 键盘都没了...
<MeaCulpa> sysq到底是哪个键呢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就是 printscreen那个键 有的键盘有印刷 SysRq 有的没有印 但是效果是一样的
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> 重启以后就是内核模式？
<MeaCulpa> 我可以进root?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<^k^> ⇪ title: REISUB - the gentle Linux restart | Andrew Kember's Blog
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是重启以后就内核模式 是那几个键 加起来的组合键是内核保留的 X都剥夺不了 额
<MeaCulpa> 哦，看看
<MeaCulpa> 哪个键可以重启进单步或者单用户捏
<MeaCulpa> o, g
<MeaCulpa> 不错
<MeaCulpa> 不知道usb键盘会如何....
<MeaCulpa> ps/2键盘没插好又会如何
<MeaCulpa> 难道魔法可以击穿空气
<jyfl987> 内核管不了硬件了 额
<jyfl987> 你电路断了 他也没办法 除非以后增加检测脑电波了
<MeaCulpa> :O
<MeaCulpa> 还不睡觉啊
<nata> 有谁懂得在default使用kdm同时可以同时拥有gdm的环境？
<MeaCulpa> ... 那么晚了还折腾这个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: compiling sunpinyin 2.0.3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么？
<alvin_rxg> 试试看呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fcitx？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是什么的？
<alvin_rxg> scim
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 早就不用scim了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 也有的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都准备换发行版了
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 想上opensuse了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是又懒的折腾
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没win的机器是不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 平时没有娱乐
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 看你女人的机器咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用她的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在我2个本子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她2个本子了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都是老的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她都是新的
<^k^> gebjgd:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<knownbad> 打倒刷屏！！！
<knownbad> 买了个nook。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么玩意？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 下载opensuse中
<^k^>  06:22
<knownbad> ebook?
<knownbad> b&n 出的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 反正没时间看
<gebjgd> knownbad, 准备换opensuse
<knownbad> 叛徒
<gebjgd> knownbad, 2个本子呢
<knownbad> 说的是nook。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就一个换。你至于么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么nook？
<knownbad> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/index.asp
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-19
<hceasy> 路由上接的网线有超长的没有?
<hceasy> 就那个插口接口好多的那个
<hceasy> 没人在么?
<sikao_lfs1> 问一个奇怪的问题。col这个命令在裁剪系统里如何apt-get安装?
<sikao_lfs1> 一个命令能不能通过whichis  ldd   找全相关文件使其能用起来？
<hceasy> 猫和电脑之间连接的那根线名字叫什么?
<hceasy> 最长有多长?
<hceasy> 猫和电脑之间连接的那根线名字叫什么??
<sikao_lfs1> ？？？网线，最长不应该超过100米吧？
<sikao_lfs1> 什么猫?
<hceasy> 就那根线 线头可多的那根
<hceasy> 路由连到电脑
<hceasy> modem
<hceasy> 联通的网线
<sikao_lfs1> ........是水晶头的那种吗？8根线的水晶头？
<hceasy> 他用路由连接的 一根网线分出来了可多接口
<hceasy> 恩
<hceasy> 就是那种吧
<sikao_lfs1> 这个按照规矩是不能超过100米的。
<hceasy> 那种水晶接头有十五米长的没?
<hceasy> 去哪里可以买到?
<sikao_lfs1> 自己可以捏。长度不应该超过100米，
<hceasy> 他用的是联通的普通宽带吧
<hceasy> 100米 还没那么远
<sikao_lfs1> 哈哈，这是实际工程里的标准规矩。实际上很少用那么远。60---70已经开始考虑其他方法了。
<hceasy> 怎么用其他方法?
<sikao_lfs1> 光纤收发器中继过去。
<hceasy> 总不能再让联通过来再装一路电话线吧
<hceasy> ???
<hceasy> 什么个玩意儿?
<hceasy> 成本很高的吧?
<sikao_lfs1> 算了，不鬼扯了。你从别人那牵网线到自己家嘛？
<hceasy> 老师办公室
<sikao_lfs1> 放心。实际上80米信号还是不错的。不必担心。
<hceasy> 一个办公室扯到另一个
<hceasy> 然后路由在其中一个办公室中
<leaveboy> hoho
<leaveboy> 昨天看了下lfs感觉真的不错
<misla> Linux from Scratch
<leaveboy> 吹来聊聊
<misla> 我用gpg时 怎么提示我找不到公钥
<ofan> -r 指定密钥
<ofan> misla:
<sikao_lfs1> 裁剪系统能不能通过别的系统里whereis   和ldd  找全文件，，然后让命令使用起来？
<gebjgd> opensuse做的确实不错阿。赞
<misla> 就是系统太大了些，不过还是很华丽
<gebjgd> misla, 确实不小
<gebjgd> misla, 用腻了arch了
<ofan> ...
<gebjgd> misla, 换回opensuse用用
<will> 嗨
<will> hi
<misla> gebjgd: 现在在虚拟机里用Chrome OS，尝尝鲜。
<^k^> will, 好  ㍢ 
<misla> will: HI
<will> 中国人那
<will> 灰常感动
<will> 我怎么回复你们？
<misla> 其实我是在学习用CHATZILLA。。。
<will> 请问我怎么回复你们？
<misla> 你可以打我的名字，然后按一下TAB，就可以了
<will> misla, hello
<misla> will: RIGHT
<will> thank you
<will> 你是哪里人？
<misla> 长春
<misla> AND YOU ？
<will> 杭州
<will> 刚进了#ubuntu 都是洋人
<will> 看得我五味杂陈，屁都放不出一个。
<will> ？
<misla> 那里就是考验我的英语能力，，昨天还交了一个埃及的朋友，，，
<will> 有没有别的中国人频道？
<misla> 有 ARCH的中文频道
<misla> will: 有ARCH的CN
<will> 哦
<will> 第一次用irc
<sikao_lfs1> 我造了个启动u盘，linux下vbox可以正常启动有eth0;拿到windows xp下的VMware虚拟机能正常启动，却找不到eth0网卡。只有lo
<will> 都不知道啊
<sikao_lfs1> 这个我应该从什么思路解决？
<misla> 我菜。。。555555
<will> fedora我按网上的办法硬盘装总是失败
<will> 会进到一键还原里面去
<will> 谁知的怎么解决啊？
<fenngle> 大家好，我想问一下用grep命令查找某个目录下所有文件里面的特定字符，，应该怎么写？？？
<pocoyo> fenngle: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<pocoyo> fenngle: 在目录 下 执行grep "特定字符" * ?
<will> 还是ubuntu安装最简单
<fenngle> 恩，好的，我试试
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/17708018/
<misla> 我今天学会U盘的量产了，我把我的台电整成USB-CDROM了。哈哈
<will> 还是要设置u盘启动的吧？
<will> 再问一下linux下用什么软件翻墙？
<leaveboy> will: 我这是firefox + gre
<will> leaveboy, gre是？
<leaveboy> will: 域名
<will> 没有类似自由门的东东吗》
<leaveboy> 你google 一下这两个关键字就知道了
<misla> 自由门早就被KO了，看不了DA纪元了。
<leaveboy> misla: 使用代理是可以的
<leaveboy> misla: 哥哥这从未断过
<Xunrui> 你们在说什么啊??
<drazet> misla, free  gate 依旧好用啊  707版本阿
<misla> leaveboy: 告诉我一个，我要了解现状
<misla> drazet: 你有这个软件吗？能传给我吗
<leaveboy> Xunrui: 老问题！
<drazet> misla,  google搜索吧
<leaveboy> Xunrui: about 翻墙
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 嗯嗯,我是借别人的VPN翻墙
<drazet> 方滨兴称他的家用电脑上有6个VPN，用以访问某些被屏蔽的网站，他声称此举是为测试VPN是否能成功翻越他建立的GFW，他坚称自己对任何反政府信息毫无兴趣。方滨兴证实自己是GFW的关键设计者之一，GFW据报导始于1998年，2003年上线。他拒绝透露GFW的工作原理，称这是机密。他承认 GFW会造成误杀，如果一个网站包含敏感字，GFW由于“技术限制”，
<drazet> 只能简单粗暴的将其屏蔽了事，他认为GFW在未来会变得更先进。方滨兴指出，VPN 和GFW之间的战争将会永久持续下去，GFW还有很大的改进空间。
<leaveboy> DA纪元了。
<Xunrui> leaveboy: 我们可以考虑一下入侵GFW
<Lavande> 怎样让开机的时候显示电脑在做什么，就是一行一行地往外冒的那种。。。
<tenzu> 不晓得
<RavenChan> Lavande, 啥意思？
<Lavande> RavenChan: 比如server版本的linux，开机的时候不是会串出很多信息嘛，但是我的桌面版的ubuntu开机时候就一个提示符在那边闪一会儿，然后就进图形界面了。。。
<RavenChan> Lavande, 把kernel命令行的splash quite 去掉
<Lavande> RavenChan: 呃。好抽象。。求具体操作。。
<RavenChan> Lavande, = =
<lei1> 我在emacs里换了mode但是相应的mode菜单栏没有更新用鼠标点都不更新是原来的旧模式的菜单,要按F10才会更新.
<Lavande> RavenChan: 告诉我是哪个文件啊。。。
<RavenChan> Lavande, grub的配置文件
<Lavande> RavenChan: 搜嘎，我去找找，谢了。。
<Router2> Xunrui: GFW貌似是没有IP的
<RavenChan> Router2, 你traceroute看看，死在哪，那里大概就是gfw
<Router2> RavenChan: 但GFW可能是以桥接方式过滤的
<RavenChan> Router2, 不懂呀= =你什么意思？
<Router2> RavenChan: 就是GFW发虚假数据包的部分上，并没有IP地址
<RavenChan> Router2, 这样...
<tenzu> ??
<pocoyo> Lavande: 把splash卸载 了？
<pocoyo> Lavande: 或者 ply??mouth???这个？？
<Lavande> pocoyo: 我看了半天grub2的配置。。。绕晕了
<Lavande> pocoyo: 感觉还是grub好配置啊。。。
<pocoyo> Lavande: 也许 没事你配置 grub干 嘛 蛋疼了
<Lavande> pocoyo: 我想让他启动时候一行一行地显示他在干什么啊
<Lavande> pocoyo: 因为有好几次启动失败。。。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 就一个命令提示符在那边闪，也不知道他在干什么
<pocoyo> Lavande: ...
<Yuking> 嘿嘿，刚刚在一台T60上装了ubuntu1104
<microcai> Yuking:  开了 AHCI 了没
<nata> 我现在用的是kubuntu10.10，amd64
<nata> 各位，每次我安装软件时有时会出E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nata> A package failed to install. Trying to recover:
<nata> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 55668 package 'virtualbox-3.0'
<nata> error in version string '3.0.14-58977_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number
<nata> 怎样弄？到/var/lib/dpkg/available 删掉line 55668 那几部分吗？
<fhong> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<misla> fhong: 1
<fhong> misla: ??
<fhong> misla:我做错事情了？
<OT_iux> @@?
 * OT_iux 好奇地路过
<misla> 我试试怎么传文件。
<fhong> OT_iux: 我更无语
<misla> fhong: 我试试怎么传文件。
<fhong> misla: 没有反应呀，用什么传？
<misla> >	我用的FIREFOX的CHATZILLA
<fhong> misla: 打名字太麻烦，私聊……
<sikao_lfs1> 虚拟机里找不到网卡eth0.但是明明dmesg里显示eth0注册上pcnet32了
<sikao_lfs1> [    1.267123] pcnet32.c:v1.35 21.Apr.2008 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de
<sikao_lfs1> [    1.267172] pcnet32 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
<sikao_lfs1> [    1.267220] pcnet32: PCnet/PCI II 79C970A at 0x2000, 00:0c:29:03:7f:f1 assigned IRQ 18.
<sikao_lfs1> [    1.269201] eth0: registered as PCnet/PCI II 79C970A
 * microcai PCnet 网卡现在一定是在虚拟机上
<MeaCulpa> .
<leaveboy> ///
<MeaCulpa> 亚瑟王居然和半黑人有染
<leaveboy> .....\
<debianer> 有人在吗，
<debianer> 请问svn在debian里叫什么名字
<jervis> subversion
<jervis> apt-cache search subversion
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://min.us/jl3mUk.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 周末在酒店看电视很不爽
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 可以自己付费看成人频道
<MeaCulpa> 我自带的
<MeaCulpa> 你需要，我可以sftp
<roylez_> 你带着毛片过海关？？？
<baron`> 请问谁的emms+mplayer能播放ape？？？？？？？？？？？
<MeaCulpa> 你以为海关能进ext4
<roylez_> 废话
<roylez_> 当然可以
<MeaCulpa> 我之是带了合法个人用品
<MeaCulpa> 我带了黑木耳，笋干
<MeaCulpa> 海关还是不管的
<roylez_> 你带木耳笋干干什么？
<MeaCulpa> 给别人的
<MeaCulpa> 下周我去pheonix
<MeaCulpa> 这两个家伙，这两天在练车
<MeaCulpa> 这里的lab guy screen 都不用
<MeaCulpa> 貌似还是script guy比较有共同语言
<myke2> RavenChan: 做过spoj么?
<RavenChan> myke2, 做过一两道吧= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 那个Running(10)之后显示Wrong Answer, 什么意思
<RavenChan> myke2, 在第10组数据WA大概
<myke2> RavenChan: 我猜也是这样，但是怕他是统统弄好一起Judge的
<RavenChan> myke2, 也可能
<myke2> RavenChan: 我还看到有Running judge(8)之类的
<myke2> RavenChan: C++的构造函数怎么用的
<RavenChan> myke2, 和class同名的函数= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 他是struct
<RavenChan> myke2, 不清楚。。
<cuihao> virtualbox-OSE 是不是direct3D支持有问题？
<void1> myke2: struct和class完全等价的
<cuihao> 怎么都打不开DX程序，dxdiag一开就死掉了
<myke2> RavenChan: 主要是没学过C和C++, 对key(key), left(0)这种表达方式不太了解
<myke2> RavenChan: 除了赋值是否没其他功能了
<RavenChan> myke2, 我不会写C++，让您失望了....
<sikao_lfs1> u盘启动盘说没eth0设备，怎么可以纠正？
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 换网卡
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 虚拟机换一下网卡还不简单啊
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 换个 intel 牌子的网卡
<sikao_lfs1> 就是那个VMware的
<sikao_lfs1> 我是linux下vbox造的。结果跑windows下vmware下找不到。dmesg查看明明写着注册成功了。
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: ifconfig -a
<sikao_lfs1> http://code.bulix.org/v1xn9m-79410
<sikao_lfs1> 这是vmware虚拟机下dmesg的命令。最后面可以发现eth0绑pcnet32成功了。
<sikao_lfs1> [    1.269201] eth0: registered as PCnet/PCI II 79C970A
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: ifconfig -a
<sikao_lfs1> 好。我去那台机器上再测试一下。
<sikao_lfs1> myke2: ifconfig -a命令执行后居然发现eth1,但是估计因为我什么都没配置。所以没获得ip地址。
<sikao_lfs1> 原来dmesg里看到的是eth0，实际是eth1?
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: ifconfig eth1 up
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: dmesg只是返回些信息，管理eth0, eth1这类的还是udev
<sikao_lfs1> myke2: 哈哈成了。我今天被这个折腾了一上午。
<sikao_lfs1> myke2: 被dmesg给骗了.......
<UbuntMartin> 请问一下，由10.04 直接update到10.10,现存的这些设置还是不是和现在一样？
<maplebeats> 帐号已禁用，您已退出此会话。当帐号重新连接时您将自动重新加入此会话。
<maplebeats> ????
<sikao_lfs1> 我以前也发生过。不明白原因。
<maplebeats> 果然pidgin比empathy好多了。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: GSS6你恐怕Ac过吧?
<myke2> maplebeats: sikao_lfs1 网络不好的原因，irc经常会掉
<maplebeats> 掉线？擦擦。。。
<myke2> maplebeats: 我这里翻log, freenode的经常有登陆的log
<maplebeats> 有什么办法屏蔽掉那些离开和进入聊天室的信息啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 是的
<myke2> MaskRay: 给看下
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<microcai> ?
<microcai> 周末为何反而冷清？
<myke2> M
<myke2> MaskRay: 不断wa
<myke2> MaskRay: 出现Running(10)之后就是Wrong Answer, 不知道spoj如何测评的, 是全部数据出来再测还是什么
<leaveboy> microcai: 周末在加班
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<myke2> MaskRay: view your code
<MaskRay> myke2: bottom-up 的
<myke2> MaskRay: 左右两侧添加的新节点怎么设置
<cfy> 学校2M网络不爽啊。。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 当左右端点在有效节点的子树中时，不要起作用就醒了
<myke2> MaskRay: 应该没有特判吧?
<MaskRay> myke2: 不用
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下代码，我无从比较。
<sikao_lfs1> col命令是那个软件包里的？这个谁知道？
<fairywell> The col command is part of the util-linux-ng package in fedora
<jervis> bsdmainutils
<sikao_lfs1> 谢谢大家。我再去看看你们提供的资料。
<jervis> 这种东西很好查 dpkg -S `which col`就知道了
<sikao_lfs1> 哦？我今天一直用whereis 和ldd找全这个命令全部依赖
<jervis> whereis 只是在指定path里搜索，ldd搜索以来动态库，都和包管理无关
<sikao_lfs1> jervis: 恩，没想到基础命令这么强大。我以前还真从没注意过dpkg -S这个命令. 那是我想的找全所有程序和动态库，看能不能运行。
<Xunrui> 这两位同学在角落里讨论着恐怖的话题 http://imagebin.org/138732
<maplebeats> ＠Xunrui 这是什么
<Xunrui> maplebeats: 嗯?什么??
<maplebeats> http://imagebin.org/138732
<maplebeats> 这玩意做什么的
<Xunrui> maplebeats: 伪春菜
<maplebeats> 不明白:-(
<gebjgd> suse确实好看
<gebjgd> 确实不如arch好用
<Xunrui> maplebeats: google~
<maplebeats> 蛋疼。。。
<fenngle> irc里面的中文频道真的不多啊
<Xunrui> fenngle: 目前我只知道这个中文频道
<simon__> ubuntu-cn 人也不太多啊，不过比前几年多是多些了
<sikao_lfs1> 恩，本来这里面不是聊天室，一般是有问题才来。当聊天室反而麻烦了呢。
<fenngle> 我还知道一个台湾的
<simon__> 不过人多了也不好
<Xunrui> fenngle: 什么名字??
<simon__> 问个问题，2秒钟就被刷掉了
<fenngle> python-tw
<Xunrui> freenode ?
<fenngle> 昂
<fenngle> 搜一下
<Xunrui> fenngle: ..
<Xunrui> fenngle: 主要是IRC中文用户比较少..
<Kandu> cfy: 剛發現一道 noi 題很有意思。 noi2000 的 算符破譯，有空試試  :)  http://machinelife.org/osc/DeOp.txt
<fenngle> 恩，我想学python，所以找了大半天的irc的python
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。好
<myke2> 主要是因为大多数linuxer都到这里了
<myke2> Kandu: 什么编码?
<cfy> Kandu: 我先把lisp学了。然后用lisp解XD
<cfy> myke2: utf-8
<Xunrui> myke2: 其实我们是有邻居的 #ubuntu-tw
<myke2> cfy: 不行
<cfy> myke2: 你说大多数linuxer都到这里了？这不可能。从数量上就不可能啊
<cfy> myke2: 是的。我curl了一下
<Xunrui> cfy: TW的Channel都有50多人了*
<myke2> cfy: 我说的不太准确
<cfy> myke2: 你是说 Kandu那个网页吧
<myke2> cfy: 恩
<cfy> myke2: 应该是utf-8啊。
<myke2> cfy: 我这里完全乱码，FF
<cfy> myke2: 换opera.....
<cfy> myke2: 反正文本。。wget下来看吧XD
<myke2> cfy: 好奇怪，FF竟然不能正常现实
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚。。。。我想一般默认就是utf-8吧，至少linux下差不多是这样吧。
<cfy> edison0354: 03541....
<cfy> edison0354: 要不要一起学习lisp XD
<edison0354> cfy: 自动在后面加的那个1
<edison0354> cfy: 刚刚掉线了以后上来就成那样了
<cfy> edison0354: 能说说这个0354啥意思？看上去不像日期啊
<edison0354> cfy: 我连C都不会你让我学Lisp……
<edison0354> cfy: 电话区号
<cfy> edison0354: 你这样说lisper就要被你气死了。。。
<edison0354> cfy: :-D
<cfy> edison0354: 作为第二的高级语言。那时还没有C
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<cfy> edison0354: fortran->lisp->....
<cfy> edison0354: 要C干啥。而且不同的语法类型的。
<edison0354> cfy: 不懂
<cfy> edison0354: 就是完全不一样的东西。学吧。学了就nb了XD
<edison0354> cfy: 阿荣呢？飞去北京了已经？
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。估计是。。。。你看人人
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<edison0354> cfy: 好早
<cfy> edison0354: 他去干啥？考试？面试？
<cfy> edison0354: 不会是上学吧
<edison0354> cfy: 人大的自主招生
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。我猜就是这类。
<cfy> edison0354: 去北京好。悦姐不也在北京
<edison0354> cfy: 是的
<cfy> iron man.....
<cfy> 果然越大越好。32G or 64G就可以装wiki了。
<cfy> 这样爽
<edison0354> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> edison0354: 查词典herbivore，就说是一个只吃plants的动物。。。。。查了wikipedia才知道是长颈鹿
<cfy> 错了。。。
<cfy> 不是长颈鹿
<cfy> edison0354: 厄。herbivore是食草动物的意思
<cfy> 吃饭去
<edison0354> cfy: 额，好早
<edison0354> cfy: http://cn.engadget.com/2011/02/19/jobs-zuckerberg/
<edison0354> cfy: 出现注名版的了
<edison0354> cfy: http://i.min.us/jlyQ6e.jpg
<redlhl> 请问一下A卡里“Tear Free Desktop”是什么意思
<microcai> redlhl: 意思是 no more tear
<redlhl> microcai: 。。。懂了
<microcai> geek
<microcai> geal
<microcai> geak
<cuihao> =。= 太假了吧…… VBox好不容易搞好了D3D，装了个迅雷，开不了机了。
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 迅雷……
<OT_iux> 我是没装那玩意
<OT_iux> 不过貌似随便怎么捣鼓VBox里面的东西，都不至于开不了虚拟机吧
<cuihao> - - 我也正在纠结呢
<cuihao> 但之前一直好好的，装了迅雷重启就挂了
<cuihao> 一直卡在windows进度条
<cuihao> 也许是巧合
<cfy> edison0354: 那个啥图。。。
<cfy> microcai: 温州下雨中。。。。你现在在温州？
<microcai> cfy: 现在在杭州
<cfy> microcai: 哦。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 囧图
 * microcai BT 下 ubuntu 比http 下还快啊！
<edison0354> microcai: 好地方啊！
<microcai> edison0354:  ? 哪个？
<edison0354> microcai: 你不是杭州？
<microcai> edison0354: 我才不是杭州的....
 * microcai BT 下载还比 http 对服务器压力小
<edison0354> microcai: 你刚刚不是说你在杭州？
<microcai> edison0354: 我人在杭州。
<microcai> edison0354: 偶不是杭州人
<edison0354> microcai: 就是说你在的地方好啊！
<hackA> 有什么好的虚拟机么？好资源少点的。
<microcai> edison0354: 除了禁烟我喜欢，没有我喜欢的地方
 * microcai 靠，杭州居然禁烟了！ kao ， 实在TMD好地方啊
<edison0354> microcai: 北京室外禁烟了也
 * microcai 不是烟花，是香烟
<edison0354> microcai: 是香烟
 * microcai 温州人真TMD恶心，不吸烟是一直没素质的体现.
<cfy> microcai: 不吸烟是没素质的体现？！
<microcai> cfy: 是我，我家人已经逼迫我十年了，叫我吸烟喝酒。
<edison0354> microcai: 囧
 * microcai 我挺住了
<cfy> microcai: ...
 * microcai 在吸烟这个问题上，杭州真的比温州好太多了
<OT_iux> ……
<edison0354> microcai: 为啥逼你抽烟？
<microcai> edison0354: 因为在温州你基本找不到不抽烟的人。
<edison0354> microcai: …………
<microcai> edison0354: 连学校都是一堆学生在吸烟
<leaveboy> 无素质 无文化
<edison0354> microcai: 我们系2个抽烟的
 * microcai 吃饭了。 88 
<lainme> 为了能屹立于商场的训练？
<edison0354> microcai: 99
<cfy> 我们寝室无人抽烟
<cfy> microcai: 42
<edison0354> cfy: 有人抽烟我会把他踹出去的
<cfy> edison0354: gooood job
<xxc> ....
<xxc> goooooooooooooooood
<leaveboy> 知道为什么抽烟的人多不
<xxc> 为什么?
<xxc> 应为烟便宜
<leaveboy> 因为有权利的老东西都吃饭
<leaveboy> 抽烟
<edison0354> leaveboy: 而且他们抽烟不花钱
<xxc> ...老东西的抽不起
<xxc> me
 * xxc 轻轻地
<leaveboy> 这个原因和<老友记>里面很相似
<leaveboy> 里面说,他们的重要决定都是在抽烟房,抽烟时决定下来的
<leaveboy> 你说你不抽能行不
<lainme> leaveboy: 中国主要在喝酒时
<leaveboy> 抽烟的也不少
<leaveboy> 算了这个话题打住
<edison0354> leaveboy: 边抽边喝
<leaveboy> 要是一会ubuntu-cn因为这个和谐了,就罪过了
<leaveboy> 今天加班真纠结
<leaveboy> 马上要下班了
<leaveboy> 倒计时下
<leaveboy> 还有five min
<microcai> leaveboy:  88
 * microcai i'll be back  in 10 min
<leaveboy> microcai: I will be at home 15min
<leaveboy> microcai: 你是哪人
<leaveboy> time to go
<leaveboy> see you
<ilinux> 请教大家ubuntu下如何查看显卡的显存啊？以及显卡的具体型号，谢谢！
<microcai> ilinux:  nvidia-settings
<microcai> ilinux: 如果是 A 卡就用 A 卡的工具看
<microcai> ilinux: 如果是 intel ,算了，集成显卡，看的毛
<ilinux> microcai, 哦，谢谢哈
<ilinux> 是独显，n卡
<ilinux> microcai, 请问memory:512M，是指的显存吗？
 * microcai http://repo.or.cz/w/qemu/ahci.git   qemu 都有 AHCI 啦！
<microcai> ilinux:  .. 我怎么知道啊！
<microcai> ilinux: 你内存是 512M ?
<ilinux> 2G啊
<microcai> ilinux: 如果不是那就是指显存了
<ilinux> 哦
<ilinux> 谢谢
<microcai> ilinux: 2G 内存太小了
<microcai> ilinux: 用4G 吧
<ilinux> microcai, 我不玩游戏，2G内存够用了
<microcai> ilinux: 玩游戏？ 8G 才刚刚够！
<ilinux> ......
<microcai> ilinux:  gnome3  才启动就吃掉 3G 内存了
<microcai> ilinux: 不然怎么叫 gnome3 恩
<ilinux> 啊？我现在还没用gnome3
<gebjgd> microcai, 已经release？
<sikao_lfs1> 我被吓住了。看来以后我还是老老实实的用10.04
<microcai> gebjgd: yep
<mayli> sikao_lfs1: 发生了什么？
<gebjgd> microcai, 4月6号
<ilinux> microcai, 我用nvidia-settings查看的显存和用命令lspci查看的显存大小不一致
<sikao_lfs1> mayli: 他们说Gnome3装上有要吃3G内存
 * microcai  ubuntu 11.04 用的是 2.6.38 内核啊！
<ilinux> microcai, 前者是512M，后者是256M
<microcai> ilinux:  lspci 看到的不是显存
<ilinux> microcai, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=229995
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 利用lspci -v|grep VGA如何查看显存大小？
<mayli> sikao_lfs1: 没有试，我只有4G
<gebjgd> ilinux, 2G内存足够了
<ilinux> microcai, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=963190，这个帖子里的5L
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何查看显存大小
<sikao_lfs1> mayli: 反正linux自由，内存小有小的用法，大有大的用法.
<ilinux> gebjgd, 是的，我觉得2G就够了
<ilinux> gebjgd, 我特效不开，就用些普通的操作
<gebjgd> ilinux, 开毛特效阿
<ilinux> 为什么你们说话都不注意形象？？？
<alvin_rxg> 说话的形象不是一下子能注意的，这本身就是一个人多年来的修养问题
<Warm_HUG> roylez_: 那谁，把你收藏的flash游戏拿出来
<roylez_> Warm_HUG: sanguosha  dofus  hammerfest
<Warm_HUG> roylez_: 谢主席
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, suse装软件真费劲
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦？好像刚看到你赞 OpenSuSe 来着
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好看是好看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 配置太别扭了
<Warm_HUG> OMG nashigesanguoshadepinyin
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 输入法用.xim文件
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不就是个 theme 嘛。它的配置在 yast 还是什么里边全有了呀
<crow2> 我来啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么theme?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 也不是了。很多东西都能gui解决
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好看的 gnome theme 咯……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 字体很给力
<alvin_rxg> 完整的发行版都有做好字体的配置的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 先用着吧。换换感觉
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<crow2> i copy two config file i changed before into lynx-cur/ ,but when i run lynx, it says can not find lynx.cfg and lynx.lss . i am sure that i copy two file from my last ubuntu system,
<roylez_> gebjgd: zypper
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 幸好是2G的内存的本子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不然还真不够用
<gebjgd> roylez_, zypper
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 追新是一种病。得治
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ……
<roylez_> gebjgd: 蛋疼是癌症，得剁
<gebjgd> roylez_, 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> roylez_, 你又闲了？不去祸害未成年少女了？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 意识到自己在经济方面的差距了
<soiamso> gebjgd: Novell 最近如何？
<gebjgd> roylez_, ？
<gebjgd> roylez_, 什么意思？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 已经被收购了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 没钱别泡妞
<gebjgd> soiamso, opensuse 11.4还有19兲就出来
<soiamso> gebjgd: suse 有没有剥离？
<gebjgd> roylez_, 骗人。你还没钱泡妞
<gebjgd> soiamso, 没有
<soiamso> gebjgd: 就是跟qt 一个结局了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 我银行账目上就3位数
<gebjgd> soiamso, 没有吧
<gebjgd> roylez_, 你干麻了？
<soiamso> gebjgd: 但是还看不到结局
<gebjgd> roylez_, 被小三骗了？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 吃饭，租房
<gebjgd> roylez_, 不至于吧
<gebjgd> roylez_, 你又不是刚开始工作
<roylez_> gebjgd: 非常至于
<gebjgd> soiamso, 用户不少，应该不至于
<gebjgd> roylez, 。。。。。
<gebjgd> ro
<gebjgd> roylez_, 主席你也有今天
<soiamso> gebjgd: 套路还是一样的， nokia 买 qt 的时候，大量宣传，突然不成为重点丢在一边
<roylez_> gebjgd: 我一向如此，全世界都知道
<gebjgd> soiamso, 没。那公司说了。继续发展suse
<crow2> 有谁知道怎么在网吧使用Linux吗？
<gebjgd> roylez_, 。。。。。。
<crow2> 要能连上网吧的网
<roylez_> crow2: 自己带liveusb
<crow2> roylez, 但是怎么联网呢
<roylez_> crow2: 这个问题问得好，呵呵
<soiamso> gebjgd: nokia 也说了，不会影响 qt 发展。最后还是微软把linux厂商各个击垮的，Novell 不贪微软那钱也不会搞到今天这个地步
<crow2> roylez, 呵呵，liveusb我试过了，就是要黑掉网吧的账号
<gebjgd> soiamso, 也没有吧
<sikao_lfs1> 一般是dhcp自动获取网吧的ip地址吧
<gebjgd> soiamso, 欧洲用的还是很多的
<ugoubuntu>  网吧用路由器，交换机？ 能否查本机的ip然后再用LiveUSB?
<happyaron> 要有计费软件的
<roylez_> sikao_lfs1: 有很多那种卡片计费的
<cfy> happyaron: 北京？
<ofan> 现在去网吧都要身份证打卡了..
<happyaron> cfy: 长春啊。
<crow2> 网吧自动获取吗，那为什么不能连接
<happyaron> cfy: 今天才考
<cfy> happyaron: 不是北京么。。。。
<soiamso> gebjgd: 估计Nokia 最后，不知道被什么公司收购，我觉得中国公司的可能性比较大。
<cfy> happyaron: 考完就回来了?
<happyaron> cfy: 不是啊，面试才北京
<gebjgd> soiamso, .......
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<gebjgd> soiamso, 你又在指点江山了
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://i.min.us/ijh5xK.png
<happyaron> cfy: 明天还要考北约，今天刚考完华约。
<ofan> soiamso: 中国公司？？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 主席都不敢了
<sikao_lfs1> 总不成是那种radius认证方式的吧，然后根据mac临时分ip地址？
<ofan> soiamso: 有可能是谁呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 北约？话约？
<soiamso> gebjgd: 突然把开源政策扔一边的公司没有几个有好下场
<gebjgd> roylez_, 给力
<ofan> 不会是中移动....
<happyaron> cfy: 北大等7校联盟，清华等另7校联盟
<gebjgd> soiamso, 未必吧
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<soiamso> ofan: TCL 最喜欢接手欧洲公司
<mayli> happyaron: 红色阵营和紫色阵营
<ofan> soiamso: ...太远了
<gebjgd> soiamso, 看看吧。看看suse能走多远
<crow2> 北大清华什么联盟啊
<happyaron> mayli: 唉，整得好没意思
<gebjgd> soiamso, 太次了？应该不回
<gebjgd> 会
<soiamso> ofan: 那样你觉得中国有哪家公司有实力？
<sikao_lfs1> 一般情况下。只要能设置电脑从u盘启动。这个电脑按理你就可以进去了。然后看怎么搞上网。关键还是看对方有没有控制上网的机制。
<gebjgd> soiamso, 没那个实力
<ofan> soiamso: 我觉得不可能是中国的
<gebjgd> soiamso, 太次了买下哇哈哈我信
<happyaron> 吃饭了，回头聊哈
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你觉得吉利就没有收购 volvo 了？
<crow2> sikao_lfs1, 一般网吧是怎么联网的
<gebjgd> soiamso, 联想还能收购ibm呢
<ofan> soiamso: 就算是中国的，也许是中移动
<gebjgd> soiamso, 也是，一切皆有可能
<soiamso> gebjgd: ibm 有国家撑腰，收购不了吧
<sikao_lfs1> 目前最猛的是类似联通，电信那样的radius认证。pppoe方式送上mac地址和用户名帐号，然后radius上认证通过后，分配ip地址，bas根据分配的流量控制你的流量。
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://min.us/jl3mUk.jpg
<gebjgd> roylez_, 恩，事实就是这样的。所以赚钱才是王道阿
<crow2> sikao_lfs1, 还是得在网吧当前的win下黑过来账号才行啊
<soiamso> gebjgd: nokia 也有，但是经济不景气，国家也救不了就只有卖了。
<sikao_lfs1> 这种但是这种radius必须要专用的bas机器。一般网吧不可能有这个投资。radius到是可以一台电脑装上开源的radius服务器
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/ahhhisthatmep1.gif
<ofan> soiamso: nokia现在 还没谁能买吧
<gebjgd> soiamso, 国家一般会尝试，但是欧洲国家不太可能像兲朝一样
<soiamso> sikao_lfs1: bas ? iptable + radius 加脚本
<sikao_lfs1> bas是专业设备。这个网吧一般都不会花的。他还是采用远程控制方式吧。
<sikao_lfs1> 用户-----------bas---------------radius
<soiamso> ofan: 这个难说，都是中国在代工，想nokia 这种软件开发实力差的企业就没有资本了
<sikao_lfs1> 控制的设备主要是bas
<crow2> sikao_lfs1, 额，不太明白，可以在window的文件中找到账号吗？
<sikao_lfs1> 网吧估计也就是一些远程控制软件。你u盘启动后。完全控制本机。他应该没招。下面就看他是怎么控制访问网络了。
<soiamso> ofan: 看见在开除开发部的员工，就可以看出nokia 的CEO 可以换了，或流动资金非常紧张
<crow2> sikao_lfs1, 有测试网吧控制网络的方式吗？tcpdump之类啥的？
<sikao_lfs1> 你先尝试。用nmap扫描一下。
<crow2> sikao_lfs1, 怎么扫描，我现在不在linux下，所以需要一些完整的步骤，等启动U之后再做步骤
<ofan> soiamso: nokia软件能力不能算差吧，我觉得是不太跟潮流
<mayli> symbian的设计太精细和复杂了
<soiamso> ofan: meego 搞这么久，开除的人好像有6000, 6000 人用了几个月都搞不出些东东
<ofan> soiamso: 有这么多？
<sikao_lfs1> 实在不行。找个局域网软件。，然后arp攻击。让他不能直接上网。必须通过你中转。网上好像有个人写了这样一个局域网软件。你搜索一下linux 的局域网arp攻击
<mayli> 开发难度太大，android中专就能写，symbian至少到研究生级别才能做开发
<crow2> 有这么多人开发一个系统啊？
<soiamso> ofan: 可能也包括其他生产性员工
<ofan> mayli: 你是说java比c++简单么？
<sikao_lfs1> crow2: nmap是经典的工具。你放狗搜索。
<crow2> sikao_lfs1, 你还记得那软件的部分字母吗？或者功能也行，这样搜索快一点
<soiamso> ofan: meego 搞不下去，也可能跟C++ 有关
<mayli> ofan: :-)
<sikao_lfs1> ubuntu下apt-get install nmap 就能装上.
<ofan> soiamso: 不太清楚，不过qt的repo更新还是挺频繁的
<crow2> sikao_lfs1, 呵呵，nmap不会用，还没学。。。。。
<ofan> soiamso: nokia搞了个py用的qt接口，而且现在主推qml,类似js的语言写界面，不用c++也能写，其实
<soiamso> ofan: meego 难关公关不下去，wp7 就更搞笑了。
<sikao_lfs1> 这样软件都是第一次用。谁天生会啊
<soiamso> ofan: 就是js 了，
<ofan> soiamso: 但是看样子intel是要坚持做meego,最近都看到招人了
<crow2> sikao_lfs1, 但是看man然后开始使用要不少时间，有没有快点的教程啊
<soiamso> ofan: 也是搭售形式吧，intel 是想搞一个解决方案，要其他厂家吃套餐多给钱吧？
<sikao_lfs1> crow2: 有简单的直接例程教程。你放狗搜。
<crow2> sikao_lfs1, 好
<ofan> soiamso: 谁知道呢，我猜测intel是想借meego，重振atom的雄风，造平板。
<mayli>  
<soiamso> ofan: 最不能接受的是 nokia 放弃meego. nokia 的手机本来就很贵，加wp7, 就跨了。
<ofan> soiamso: 还没放弃吧..
<soiamso> ofan: 一个傻呼呼的CEO 把消息放出来，就是100% 的事情了
<crow2> 我比较喜欢maemo系统。有谁用这个系统的？
<ofan> soiamso: meego我不太关心，只关心qt能不能活下去
<xuming> 没有Nokia，QT仍然还有这么大片开源社区
<mayli> qt有KDE撑着就不会倒
<alvin_rxg> 一次与几个朋友去吃饭。大厅座无虚席，服务生领到一包间，准备点菜时，她大声说：“这里最低消费二千元！”大家一楞，此时，一朋友问：“家常豆腐多少一 盘？”“18元。”“好，就这来120盘！”服务生出去。不一会儿饭店经理进来，笑嘻嘻说：“各位随意，多少钱的都行，没有限制！”
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 。。
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: via http://letaoba.info/?p=5622
<cfy> (* 18 120)2160
<cfy> (/ 2000 18)111
<lxfancy> gconftool-2用"$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATH"变量写一个值，为什么会在后面多出一个乱码字符？有人遇到过吗？
<cfy> (/ 2000.0 18)111.11111111111111
<happyaron> back
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 为啥店不能真上120盘呢？
<caleb-> 豆腐不够
<cfy> 豆腐不够。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: ee......
<happyaron> 话说，谁有兴趣收集一下fcitx的皮肤？
<NoIE> 问个小问题，启动 fcitx 后 firefox 和自由门会崩溃。
<happyaron> NoIE: fcitx版本？
<zzhw> linux下有自由门吗？
<vicwjb> happyaron: fcitx能制作皮肤吗？有工具吗？
<happyaron> vicwjb: 能制作皮肤，好像还没有工具。
<happyaron> vicwjb: 有兴趣的话写一个最好。
<vicwjb> happyaron: 哦哦哦哦
<vicwjb> happyaron: 。。。没能力
<happyaron> vicwjb: 有张嘴就有能力，可以忽悠人写~
<cfy> happyaron -> vicwjb -> unknow
<vicwjb> happyaron: 您继续忽悠人写吧。我看着
<happyaron> :(
<happyaron> cfy: 你用啥输入法？
<cfy> happyaron: fcitx
<cfy> sunpinyin
<happyaron> cfy: 版本？
<NoIE> happyaron: 3.6.2 。
<cfy> happyaron: fcitx version: 4.0.1
<happyaron> NoIE: 建议升级哈
<NoIE> happyaron: 谢谢。
<happyaron> cfy: 那你就是个很合适的人选，用haskell写一个？
<cfy> happyaron: 你不是说要让fcitx进去？我都是从别人blog上照着安装的。
<cfy> happyaron: 要用也用lisp
<happyaron> cfy: 还没有时间弄，这几天考试ing
<cfy> happyaron: 不学haskell了。学lisp去
<happyaron> 进squeeze只能通过squeeze-backports
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵。我抓紧看。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。无所谓用deb装就行。
<happyaron> cfy: 加油加油，不行用perl写，小工具还是perl好
<cfy> happyaron: 看完再看看能写出来不。
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵。
<happyaron> cfy: 平台依赖的有点不值得，也没有说要什么高级特性或者极端重视性能。
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 还是不错的，ghc 可以编译为独立运行的文件，虽然提及大些
<cfy> happyaron: 我问下
<happyaron> MaskRay: 哪也得一个硬件平台编译一次啦
<cfy> MaskRay: sbcl啥的能做成独立的么？
<cfy> happyaron: 那我做个包以来sbcl好了。或者做成cgi
<cfy> happyaron: 反正服务器多得是。。。至少有一台。哈哈。
<cfy> happyaron: 那我做个包依赖sbcl好了。或者做成cgi
<happyaron> cfy: web的也好，反正有办法就行
<lei_> kubuntu 怎么 更新语言
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。还是web好。上次有个emacs啥的主题的也是web的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你知道不的？sbcl
<MaskRay> happyaron: 那不就和普通的 c/c++ 编译出来的没啥差别
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。libc.so
<happyaron> 随意吧，其实有个能用的，依赖别太烦人的就好。
<cfy> 能不依赖libc.so不XD
<caleb-> cfy: 能
<cfy> caleb-: 哦？
<MaskRay> cfy: 你要写什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有，只是在想。。。看看学好lisp能不能写个fcitx皮肤生成的。
<cfy> caleb-: how
<happyaron> cfy: 那得几个月时间吧。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不一定。。。。我空的。。。。我会一直学。。。。一直学。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 哦？祝你速成！
<cfy> happyaron: 你应该找 MaskRay....用haskell......
<cfy> happyaron: 已经可以做题了。生成个皮肤也就输入输出。
<MaskRay> cfy: 几乎不会 gui
<cfy> MaskRay: cgi呢？cli就行。
<happyaron> cfy: 加油加油！
<cfy> MaskRay: 你搞个cli.自然有人会有gui吧
<caleb-> cfy: 有不少人写说不依赖 libc 的 hello world demo
<cfy> happyaron: fews months....
<caleb-> s/说/过/
<cfy> caleb-: 哦。从内核发出信息？
<caleb-> cfy: 要 embed assembly
<cfy> 哦。。。
<lifeng> caleb-: 汇编的层次上自然可以
<cfy> MaskRay: 对了你看过sicp么？感觉网上到处有得下。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 第二章还没看完
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。哪里看的？纸质么？
<cuihao> 大家上得去吗： https://appengine.google.com/ 我这里链接被重置。
<reiv> cfy: 看on lisp吧。挺好的。
<cfy> reiv: 看了一点点
<MaskRay> cfy: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-4.html#%_toc_start
<cfy> cuihao: 至少主页打得开
<happyaron> cuihao: 去掉https呢
<cuihao> 代理都不行
<cuihao> 我以为是server挂了
<happyaron> 我这里没问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。
<cuihao> =。= 那看来是DNS解析问题？
<lifeng> cfy: 我在看practical common lisp
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还找到一个啥2007年的非官方版本。
<reiv> sicp有info版的，可以用emacs看。
<cfy> lifeng: 我连语法都没学完。。。。
<cfy> 还是看elisp intro....
<MaskRay> cfy: sicp 也是理论性很强的，很难看懂
<cfy> MaskRay: 很好。。。。看完我就可以装13了。。。。
<lifeng> cfy: 这本是从abc开始的
<cfy> lifeng: 哦。听说过。。。。听说伞哥在翻译是吧。我搜搜看
<reiv> 学过haskell之后，神马都是浮云了。
<lifeng> cfy: 他前段时间刚翻译完
<cfy> lifeng: 哦。
<cfy> lifeng: 好面熟阿。。。难道我在书店见过。。。。
<lifeng> cfy: 网易的小伙，东北人
<MaskRay> reiv: 好
<cfy> reiv: 。。。。
<reiv> android上面google reader好用吗？
<cfy> reiv: 那不好。。。那还是学lisp...
<qinglingquan> 平时大家怎么从youtube下载视频的?
<cfy> lifeng: 不是，我说那本书。封面
<reiv> cfy: lisp本身没什么语法的。
<reiv> cfy: 就是sexp
<Router2> qinglingquan: FF上的downloadhelper
<cfy> reiv: 这个我喜欢
<reiv> cfy: erlang有兴趣吗？语法也非常简单（虽然有点怪异）。
<qinglingquan> Router2: 哦，回头试一下，thanks!
<lifeng> lifeng: Apress有一系列书的封面都用这个设计
<cfy> reiv: 我才不要小众呢。。。
<Kandu> 逸瓏筆電新一輪限時折扣  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5456859422
<reiv> cfy: lisp也很小众的。
<cfy> lifeng: 嗯，我准备看pcl,elisp intro话太多。。。等我看完。。。真要几个月了。。。
<reiv> cfy: lisp你打算学scheme还是common lisp?
<cfy> reiv: elisp.common lisp
<reiv> cfy: lisp主要是要搞熟悉那些API，还有就是那套编程的思路（或习惯）。
<reiv> cfy: 就想搞haskell的人喜欢用point free style和递归一样。
<reiv> s/想/像/
<cfy> reiv: 嗯。
 * reiv 现在写C程序都有点习惯性的用递归了。。
 * MaskRay 总是想在 haskell 里用 imperative programming
<cfy> lifeng: 不过字也很多。。。。慢慢看。。。。厄
<reiv> MaskRay: 我已经下意识的会把循环拆成尾递归..
<qinglingquan> 书店里销售的lisp相关的实体书都有什么？
<cfy> Kandu: 开放透明的开源架构，有效隔离病毒，龙梦特有的游戏管理策略，最大程度的防止游戏沉迷。
<cfy> Kandu: 是说玩不了游戏么。。。
<cfy> qinglingquan: 自己打印么。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 這些是寫給白痴家長看的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。。。万一沉迷就不好了。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你要买？
<qinglingquan> cfy: 可能也只有自己打印,销售的不多见。
<Kandu> cfy: 我才不買
<cfy> qinglingquan: 打嘛XD
<cfy> Kandu: .
<NoIE> 别人给我发过来一个 ppt 文档，然后我就用 LibreOffice 打开了。
<NoIE> 我用的是双显示器，当我播放幻灯片时，我的一个屏幕开始全屏播放幻灯片，而另一个屏幕变成了一个控制界面。
<NoIE> 声明：我没作任何设置。
<microcai> NoIE:  M$ office 也如此的好吧
<maosher> :-S
<NoIE> microcai: 好久不用 M$ 了，不清楚。
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQwOTU4MjI4.html  10分钟的时候
<NoIE> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fcitx-data_1%3a4.0.1-0lucid1_all.deb: 正试图覆盖“/usr/share/fcitx/data/AutoEng.dat”，它同时被包含于软件包 fcitx 1
<NoIE> 这个没问题吧？我在安装 fcitx 4.0 时出现的。
<caleb-> NoIE: 不是同一个人打的包？
<happyaron> NoIE: 先卸载老的fcitx
<NoIE> caleb-: 3.6.2 是 ubuntu 官方的，4.0 是 ppa 的。
<NoIE> happyaron: 4.0 已经安装完了，还用卸载吗？
<happyaron> NoIE: 都卸载了，然后再安装
<NoIE> happyaron: ok
<NoIE> soiamso: 10分钟时有什么？
<soiamso> NoIE: 华为一直贴Moto 的牌
<NoIE> soiamso: 哦。。。
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler, ....  ㍭ 
<fprint_> hi
<^k^> fprint_, 好  ㍭ 
<lainme_> test
<ofan> 有米有python党...
<alvin_rxg> img3.douban.com/rda/*
<alvin_rxg> adblock plus 添加 img3.douban.com/rda/* 不知是否能屏蔽 广告……
<Xunrui> test
<^k^> Xunrui, ....  ㍭ 
<iGoogle> 谁会avahi的。
<sheshark> 21:46 <@^k^> Xunrui, ....  ㍭
<kilior> wine现在能编译成可用的x64版本吗》
<mayli> gnome3 mayli@matrix:~$ free -m total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<mayli> Mem:          4018        631       3386          0         47        270
<mayli> gnome3 用的内存不算多
<mayli> gnome3 用的内存不算多，什么都不运行，使用300M左右
<ofan> gnome3什么样
<mayli> sudo apt-get install gnome3-session 就行
<ofan> mayli: 解图看看
<ofan> 截图
<NoIE> 我等正式版。
<mayli> 来个图床
<fprint__> 发现不少用linode的哟
<NoIE> 告诉大家一个秘密，
<NoIE> 这里没外人吧？
<ofan> mayli: imgur.cm
<ofan> mayli: imgur.com
<lifeng> 说不定有五毛和美分
<NoIE> 我只的是 win 用户。
<mayli> http://imgur.com/hUHgB
<mayli> 感觉重点在于多desk和窗口切换
<mayli> 融合了瓦片WM的窗口自动布局，减少了调节窗口大小的次数
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 怎么改这样了
<mayli> 截图是多desk的切换
<ofan> 奥
<mayli> 看起来就是略费显卡
<gebjgd> mayli, 那个opensuse早就有了
<gebjgd> mayli, 没啥用处
<mayli> gebjgd: 感觉切换起来比较一目了然了，不像过去需要一个一个看
<mayli> gebjgd: 技术都是老的，在于舒服和合适的组合
<vicwjb> de
<vicwjb> debianer: 还没搞定啊
<gebjgd> mayli, 我向来直接关掉
<gebjgd> mayli, 直接关特效
<mayli> gebjgd: CLI才是王道，你去CLI阵营吧
<gebjgd> mayli, 在公司都是cli
<gebjgd> mayli, 不必
<clclis> 请问下freebsd频道是干嘛的？
<caleb-> clclis: 讲鸟语的
<clclis> :-/
<clclis> 具体讨论些什么啊？
<caleb-> clclis: 没听过 bsd?
<clclis> 没，我刚学会怎么用IRC:-(
<caleb-> clclis: 跟 linux 不同的作业系统
<caleb-> clclis: 跟 linux 不同的操作系统
<clclis> :-!难道就没有闲聊的频道吗？
<mza_> caleb-: 你们在说什么？
<OT_iux> clclis, 这里就是闲聊频道阿
<clclis> 哦
<clclis> 国外的闲聊频道呢？
<OT_iux> irc其实就是聊天……
<mza_> 论坛怎么了？502 Bad Gateway
<OT_iux> 额……你可以看看 #ubuntu 或者 #wikipedia
<clclis> OT_iux，貌似我进的频道都是聊有关操作系统的
<clclis> T T没几个闲聊的
<mza_> 有没有征友的irc？
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 额……有，但不在这里
<OT_iux> 你去 irc.263.com
<OT_iux> 别说是我介绍的就好
<clclis> 哦，要换服务器是吧？
<OT_iux> 恩…… 全征友的irc
<clclis> 呃……我不想征友，就是想聊聊天
<mza_> 我原本以为征友的都不会上irc了
<clclis> 我还想问问机器人是什么意思？
<mza_> 就是有问必答、答非所问的家伙
<clclis> 在哪呢？
<mza_> ^K^:你好
<clclis> ？？
<lainme> hi
<clclis> 哦
<clclis> 就是那个K是吧
<^k^> lainme, 好  ㍮ 
<clclis> ……
<xiongZW> 我家机子是amd双核5000+的，怎么装不了ubuntu-i386, 别人的机子是amd也可以
<mza_> xiongZW: 报什么错误？
<caleb-> xiongZW: 啥错误信息？
<xiongZW> 没报错，就是会转成自动下载amd64位的镜像
<mza_> 你把下载地址拿出来看看
<mza_> 应该不会的
<xiongZW> 我是用u盘作了个系统盘
<mza_> liveusb用的是什么系统？
<lainme> xiongZW: wubi？或许需要拔网线
<xiongZW> 地址看不到，是用官网下的wubi工具装的
<qinglingquan> 有没有办法让系统检测插没插鼠标?
<xiongZW> 没插鼠标？
<mza_> 不要用wubi，直接下载一个i386，然后做成liveusb
<xiongZW> 鼠标可以用
<qinglingquan> xiongZW: 恩，检测鼠标插上没。
<xiongZW> 那么也就是说amd上可以装i386咯
<xiongZW> 插上了
<mza_> amd64指的是64位操作系统。
<qinglingquan> xiongZW: 这是我问大家的一个问题:)
<mza_> 不管inter还是amd都可以装amd64，只要cpu支持64位
<caleb-> qinglingquan: 一般看 udev /dev 就行鸟
<mza_> 鼠标是usb的话，可以看看lsusb，然后根据你自己的鼠标写一个脚本，如lsusb| grep xxx
<caleb-> xiongZW: 因为你下 amd64, amd64 == x86-64 == intel64
<xiongZW> 以前amd的U上也可以装i386吧？
<mza_> xiongZW: 对
<maplebeats> 为什么我的chromium突然就上不了论坛了
<OT_iux> @@？
<maplebeats> 好奇怪。。。
<qinglingquan> 谢谢！我查查相关资料.
<caleb-> maplebeats: 如果有一次连不上，chromium 默认在一定时间内不会重新连该站
<caleb-> maplebeats: 有命令行选项可以关掉这设置
<maplebeats> 有这个设置？
<maplebeats> 我去找找，ＴＸ
<caleb-> maplebeats: google chrome_switches.cc <- chromium 命令行大全
<maplebeats> 好的
<maplebeats> 这个。。。好多。。算了＠。＠
<myke2> MaskRay: linux内核用heapsort?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, suse就是费劲。装软件还要找repo
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还行吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 装pps什么都要repo
<caleb-> novell 都倒了还用啥 suse
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: archlinux 的 aur 也是 repo 啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是毕竟有工具能直接搜索阿
<gebjgd> caleb-, 谁说倒了？
<gebjgd> caleb-, 11.4马上就出了
<caleb-> gebjgd: 都卖了
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://img181.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110215/17/55946934201102151728072499356265217_004.jpg
<zhang_> 哪位大侠推荐一本shell脚本的学习教程
<roylez_> zhang_: man bash
<caleb-> zhang_: 看别人的脚本
<zhang_> roylez:好的谢谢
<zhang_> caleb-:谢谢
<gebjgd> caleb-, 卖了和用户有什么关系？
<myke2> 1UL是多少
<caleb-> gebjgd: 公司用？
<cfy> zhang_: abs
<gebjgd> ca
<caleb-> 用 suse 的公司就是杯具
<zhang_> cfy:abs是啥??
<gebjgd> caleb-, 公司用，所以自己就用了
<caleb-> 还是红帽给力
<lifeng> zhang_: The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
<lifeng> zhang_: 大部头的
<zhang_> lifeng:好的谢谢
<cfy> zhang_: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<zhang_> cfy:谢谢,呵呵,太热情了
<cfy> zhang_: 有中译版本的:)
<cfy> zhang_: 其实去搞perl不错。
<zhang_> cfy:什么意思?
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6998b6d2jw6de7xh8owibj.jpg”
<zhang_> 在iask里找到了
<cfy> zhang_: perl写起来方便。功能强大。内置强大regular expression
<roylez_> cfy: 你自己都不想玩perl了，忽悠别人去下油锅？
<zhang_> 哦,你的意思是能代替shell 脚本?
<cfy> roylez_: 图片好大。。。。。
<zhang_> roylez:这个样子的阿?呵呵
<cfy> roylez_: 我只是在学习lisp.....
<roylez_> zhang_: 大部分时候可以，但是bash是必须学的，学的浅点不要紧，但是一定要会点
<cfy> zhang_: 可以代替。其实bash能力比较弱，要配合别的比如grep啥的。有了perl.很多都内置了。而且超多模块
<cfy> roylez_: nb....那图片。。。
<roylez_> zhang_: python, ruby, perl 三选一，再加bash
<cfy> zhang_: perl+bash
<zhang_> 谢谢各位.我喜欢python
<cfy> - -!
<zhang_> perl不是又要学呵呵
 * cfy 早知道不理你了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 省的你忽悠上瘾了
<cfy> roylez_: 唉。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 下次拉人我私聊，lol
<zhang_> 呵呵
<roylez_> cfy: ...龌龊
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: http://img181.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110215/17/55946934201102151728072499356265217_004.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: ...哪来的这种图片。。。。
<ofan> zhang_: 选py是明智的
<roylez_> cfy: 都是煎蛋的无聊图
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好无聊哦。。。我明天准备去图书馆静修。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 到学校了？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。下午到的。。。。用电脑看看不进去。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 明天早上醒来还没发财的话......不如死了算了
<zhang_> ofan:python是我接触开源软件的第一站,很喜欢python
<cfy> roylez_: 啥。。。
<cfy> zhang_: 你这么说。。。我理解为啥m$开源。。。
<edison0354> roylez_: 主席要发财了？
<roylez_> cfy: 天天想钱的日子太苦了
<ofan> zhang_: 什么样的开源软件？
<cfy> roylez_: ...,找ee阿。50%的中介费。。。
<roylez_> cfy: ee。。。。什么中介费？
<zhang_> oftan:python的数值计算包,matplit等
<roylez_> cfy: 我还想过把他卖到我们公司呢，可惜ee瞧不上
<cfy> roylez_: 键盘阿。
<zhang_> cfy:m$是啥?
<cfy> zhang_: micro soft
<zhang_> cfy:ms开源?
<roylez_> cfy: ....你觉得这铁公鸡能拔下毛来？
<ofan> zhang_: oh``
<roylez_> zhang_: numpy
<cfy> zhang_: roylez_: 不是有那些么。。。哦。。。不算开源。。。。
<cfy> mono?
<zhang_> roylez:对的,sympy,scipy等
<cfy> 一点都不开源么？
<zhang_> cfy:是不算开源,但是免费阿!
<cfy> roylez_: 厄，以后ruby,debian都打包了。你咋办。
<cfy> lol
<roylez_> 88，我睡觉去了
<cfy> roylez_: 厄，以后ruby,debian都不打包了。你咋办。
<roylez_> cfy: ruby有gem
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> cfy: py有easy_install
<cfy> roylez_: 有bin么？
<MaskRay> roylez_: 你说的“下油锅”，我差不多是这样
<cfy> MaskRay: - -!
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉。。。我也走。。。。去lisp去。。。
<cfy> 这下总踏实了。。。
<cfy> roylez_: lol,你看 MaskRay,搞个超复杂的东西。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是lisp好。。。
 * cfy 睡觉。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: strpbrk 都是朴素的?
<MaskRay> myke2: 这个字符串函数都是朴素算法
 * MaskRay 睡觉。。。。
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 cfy
<NoIE> 为什么在土豆网上上传视频，处理时间那么长？就不能在我上传的同时处理视频吗？
<tusooa> ls
<iMom0> 日志查看用的啥软件?
<iMom0> 不要告诉我终端里看。。。
<tusooa> cat dog less more
<iMom0> I need a GUI
<tusooa> 自己选吧，一组反义词。
<iMom0> dog是?
<tusooa> iMom0: fx, gedit之类的，都可以的
<tusooa> iMom0: 源里面没有，就不推销了。
<iMom0> 不是要文本编辑器啊。就是单纯的日志显示。
<tusooa> log就是文本
<tusooa> fx不是编辑器
<vicwjb> ksystemlog
<mayli> iMom0: cat + grep
<tusooa> mflex: no, don't use `cat xxx | grep yyy'. Use-`grep yyy xxx'.
<pangyu> gebjgd: 刚刚我们这里nazi游行，被警察喷水镇压了
<gebjgd> pangyu, 牛了逼了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 有中国学生出去和粹粹合影留念，真有胆子大的
<gebjgd> pangyu, 高手
<tusooa> ...
<gebjgd> pangyu, 你没出去看看？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我是贪生怕死之徒
<pangyu> gebjgd: 苟且偷生之辈
<gebjgd> pangyu, 哈哈
<pangyu> gebjgd: 我同学在图书馆，被封锁在里面了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 在微薄上写消息呢
<pangyu> gebjgd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1vYuHpGKlI&feature=youtu.be
<gebjgd> pangyu, 封锁啥？
<pangyu> gebjgd: 图书馆，怕小粹冲进去吧。
<pangyu> gebjgd: 他们在外面烧东西
<gebjgd> pangyu, 东德不就那样么
<pangyu> gebjgd: 不太平，我快走了
<pangyu> gebjgd: 最近世界骚动啊
<zprooz> 有人否。。。
<^k^> zprooz, ....  ㍙ 
<zprooz> 2点
<bootsky> 有人在吗
<zprooz> bootsky,  在
<bootsky> 我是新手，来报个道
<alvin_rxg1> 有人在吗
<alvin_rxg1> 我是新手，来报个道
<bootsky> 很多地方不懂haiqingdajiaduobangmang
<knownbad> alvin_rxg1: 骗人
<^k^>  06:23
<tusooa> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-20
<cfy> morning all
<Kandu> 早
<zhiwei> 各位，大家早上好。
<zhiwei> 小弟我有事请教
<cuihao> 为什么我的gnome-terminal不会记录历史了？点叉号关闭不记录历史，只有exit退出才记录……
<Kandu> cfy: cron 裡面的條目，並不需要相應用戶登入才能執行的吧？
<tusooa> cuihao: 跟term没关系。跟shell有关系
<tusooa> cfy: 上午好。
<cuihao> 嗯，貌似解决了，自己编译了一遍bash就好了
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> Kandu: 不需要啊。
<cfy> 编译一遍bash....
<cuihao> yaourt -Sb很方便的
<cuihao> arch的testing repo打包质量实在有点低了……考虑是不是不开的好。
<cuihao> 升级到2.6.37.1内核了
<cfy> Linux debian 2.6.38-rc5 #10 SMP Thu Feb 17 20:27:34 CST 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<NoIE> 为什么我一启动fcitx，firefox和自由门就会崩溃？我用的是 ppa 源安装的。
<logan-tay> 兄弟们，pidgin有没有最新联系好友的插件？
<tusooa> ls
<NoIE> 我打算卸载fcitx了。
<tusooa> NoIE: why
<NoIE> tusooa: 不会用。。。只要一启动 fcitx ，我的 firefox 和 自由门就会崩溃。
<aass> gnome do 和firefox关联怎么弄？
<cfy> NoIE: 哦先启动fcitx的。
<cfy> NoIE: 我先启动fcitx的。
<NoIE> cfy: 我试试。
<tusooa> NoIE: 不会啊。吾是fcitx+fx的。没问题啊。倒是stardict有问题
 * tusooa fcitx 随fvwm启动
<cfy> awesome调用fcitx启动。
<NoIE> 可以用了，谢谢谢谢。
<tusooa> cfy: awesome
<tusooa> .
<long180> 无线驱动怎么用？
<long180> win的在ubuntu里
<cfy> tusooa: yeah,awesome
<aass> gnome do 打不开firefox
<isgoungoo> 对翻译wxmaxima感兴趣的有吗？
<cfy> If someone tells you Lisp is only interpreted, that it's slow, or that you have to use recursion for everything, ask them what dialect of Lisp they're talking about and whether people were wearing bell-bottoms when they learned it.9
<maplebeats> 为什么我用centos建虚拟主机的时候，DocumentRoot就是找不到啊
<maplebeats> 我selinux根本没开！！
<tusooa> sssh终于好了。kill好多进程之后
<maplebeats> 谁知道啊，为什么我的apache不认目录。。。
<cfy> 有没有人买过电子书？
<zdc> slackware 的dvd安装lilo有问题。安装完毕后用启动盘进入系统手动安装才算正常。cd的就没事
<debianer> gae又被屏蔽掉了？
<will-> 问下我在windows下用那个软件可以进到这里？
<debianer> will-: ie浏览器就可以
<will-> ？
<will-> mirc
<will-> 呢
<will-> debianer, 怎么用？
<will-> 好像有个叫mirc的软件
<lei_> 升级kde４。６好慢啊
<lei_> ３.３k/s
<tusooa> ls
<debianer> 请问，deepwine在哪里有下载？
<lei_> deepwine??
<debianer> lei_: 对
<NoIE> 我的 mlnet 中的下载项目，显示已完成 133.5%、169.2%、195.8%之类的，我该怎么办？
<lei_> kde的主题体积太大了
<debianer> 推特现在被屏蔽了吗
<touparx> debianer`< 什么时候没比屏蔽？我有点好奇
<ofan> 一直屏蔽
<Router2> touparx: 至少一年多以前吧，没多少人用的时候是能直接打开的
<ofan> 前段时间可以改hosts访问
<touparx> Router2< 记忆中好像就那次新疆出事后，twitter就一直被屏蔽着
<Router2> touparx: 忘了具体时间了，反正我注册帐号的时候还能直接访问，过了段时间之后就被墙了
<flay> 现在还可以用机器人推
<Guest82669> 请问有谁知道。在debian6 安装"ubuntu one"
<FrankLv> 我有台笔记本硬盘 HDTune 检查有坏道。 我能修复么？ 现在ubuntu livecd启动了
<iIlL10oO> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/GOS
<iIlL10oO> 我的wine把分辨率调到最大  , 如何还原
<mint> debian系的发行版，哪个不用经常更新阿，
<tenzu> debian stable，猜的
<jtshs256> 同猜……
<mint> 更新真是麻烦，对于俺这悲剧网速
<ferch> 好阿
<mint> 阿
<ferch> 大家新年好阿
<ferch> 新手我
<ferch> 多关照
<NWMonster> 你好
<microcai> so less man
<myke2> RavenChan: 你找下有没有Dijestra的，要用heap优化的题
<RavenChan> myke2, = =
<myke2> RavenChan: 很久没写heap了，怕忘了
<RavenChan> myke2, 问 maskray...
<RavenChan> myke2, 那你就直接写heap咯
<RavenChan> myke2, 比如用堆同时维护最大最小值=_,
<myke2> RavenChan: 这和heap稍微不同的就是要有一个线性表和heap的映射
<myke2> RavenChan: 同时维护最大最小？不会
<RavenChan> myke2, 一样的，就是要两个heap 互相映射= =
<myke2> RavenChan: 我前两天写过一个，不过用splay的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> www.photographercat.com/
<myke2> RavenChan: 问下
<RavenChan> myke2, ?
<myke2> RavenChan: 是不是只有exchange的时候要修改隐射
<myke2> RavenChan: 映射
<RavenChan> myke2, = =啊啊其实我没写过
<myke2> RavenChan: 你这类操作是不是都用红黑树代替了^_^？
<RavenChan> myke2, 没做过这种题=_,
<myke2> RavenChan: 网上很多堆优化的代码都是用STL的
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> hugetlb ..
 * microcai jvm 用 hugetlb .. 性能提升明显诶
<nsdy> 兄弟们 我这里使用smplayer播放视频没有声音 但是使用palyer播放文件有声音...
<tenzu> nsdy: 改改smplayer的音频输出设置
<jtshs256> 求fbterm overlay ，gentoo-taiwan上的ms只有jfbterm……
<nsdy> <tenzu>嘿嘿 修改成alsa了 谢了
<Usaminiman> 想注册 但不知道怎么弄的 我看不懂啊
<myke2> RavenChan: 点数和边数达到10^6的图用什么最短路算法?
<myke2> RavenChan: 我算法几乎不会，像网络流什么的
<fffind>  茉莉花开
<fffind> 大家看过没？
<fffind> 章子怡
<fffind> 演的很不错的。
<youngsterxyf> 刚进来，这里什么读可以聊么？
<youngsterxyf> 不限主题么？
<lidb> ubuntu
<lidb> debian, linux, foss
<lidb> 几乎是不限主题
<youngsterxyf> 我觉得大家还是多聊些技术相关的吧
<youngsterxyf> 否则这个就没多大意思了嘛
<gebjgd> youngsterxyf, 意思多饿狼
<gebjgd> youngsterxyf, 意思多了
<oliver661> 感觉几个仅存的中文IRC中，笨兔人气还是蛮高的。。。
<RavenChan> myke2, 最短路，用spfa吧 =_,
<myke2> RavenChan: 刚才用spfa给AC了，但是以前曾经听别人说他因为spfa少了20分
<xrfang> 请问一下ubuntu里面修改gdm皮肤的程序叫什么名字？我在用mint发现找不到那个
<RavenChan> myke2, 他一定是写渣了=_,
<GPLfeng> hi
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍩ 
<ray2china_> 哈哈
<GPLfeng> :-)
<lei_> 有用kubuntu11.04的吗
<lei_> 比10.10稳定吗
<lei_> 10.10用不下去了我
<cfy> 艹艹艹行动谁知道？
<gebjgd> lei_, 喜欢kde?
<gebjgd> lei_, opensuse
<lei_> gebjgd: 昨天刚删了gnome
<lei_> 删了ubuntu换kubuntu
<Router2> cfy: 茉莉花？
<happyaron> 终于考完了，已经虚脱。。。
<lei_> gebjgd: 但是kubuntu10.10没用kde4.6而是4.5,很能用但很好看
<rainnighte> 什么时候行动？
<gebjgd> lei_, 等新的
<lei_> gebjgd: 忍不住想装11.4测试版了
<cfy> Router2: bingo...
<gebjgd> lei_, 最好别用
<Router2> cfy: flickr上有图集
<gebjgd> lei_, 新手的话还是等opensuse 11.4吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: 装软件不是很费劲么。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 是有点。。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 都要加repo
<ralfsun> KDE是什么意思呀同志们
<gebjgd> happyaron, 其实和ppa意思一样了
<Router2> gebjgd: 11.4还有18天了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 哦
<lei_> gebjgd: 我现在在kubuntu10.10下装kde4.6 源慢得要死
<myke2> 这么快
<gebjgd> Router2, 不敢用阿
<myke2> 感觉10.10没多久
<myke2> 就11.04了
<gebjgd> Router2, 等11.4稳定了再说了
<lei_> gebjgd: opensuse很好吗,我只用过ubuntu
<cfy> Router2: 给关键词。茉莉花没用啊
<gebjgd> lei_, 界面给力
<Router2> gebjgd: 嗯，现在更新时间比以前短了
<gebjgd> lei_, 漂亮
<gebjgd> Router2, 是。opensuse也开始不靠谱了。哈哈
<Router2> cfy: ＋革命
<lei_> gebjgd: 那还不和kubuntu一样是kde,最重要的是中文好吗？英文的我不行
<gebjgd> lei_, 不是一个发行版
<Router2> cfy: http://www.flickr.com/photos/59731751@N03/with/5460440965/
<gebjgd> lei_, 一个是富翁做的。一个是真正的软件公司做的
<jtshs256> 感觉opensuse越来越不行了……
<Router2> gebjgd: 要说界面效果和字体什么的，还是suse的最好
<myke2> ubuntu不错
<gebjgd> Router2, 是阿
<lei_> 正在下kubuntu11.04
<gebjgd> Router2, 所以我的2台机器都从arch转成opensuse了
<Router2> jtshs256: 目前opensuse对笔记本硬件支持上还是相当不错的
<myke2> 请问ubuntu 11.04是LTS么
<happyaron> gebjgd: Mark是official Debian Developer，原Apache系列软件包维护人
<cfy> Router2: 看到了。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 恩。ubuntu社区对linux的贡献相当的大
<gebjgd> happyaron, 没ubuntu没linux
<happyaron> gebjgd: 扯
<gebjgd> happyaron, 反话都听不出
<cfy> 没perl没unix...
<happyaron> gebjgd: 所以我说你扯
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<cfy> 没lisp没internet
<gebjgd> happyaron, 扯蛋
<myke2> 没Ubuntu当然有Linux
<myke2> 没Linux就没Ubuntu
<jtshs256> 感觉opensuse硬件支持不如ubuntu……说起kde，感觉最近的radeon驱动很鸡血啊……
<cfy> 没C没linux
<myke2> radeon表示没压力
 * microcai  斗胆用  270.18 版本的驱动了
<gebjgd> Router2, 关键好看是关键
<happyaron> gnome 2.30
<happyaron> 我的选择
<lei_> 能用11.04的光盘做源将10.10的kde升级到4.6吗
<lei_> 我说的是kubuntu
<myke2> lei_: 显然可以
<lei_> kubuntu怎么加光盘源呢
<myke2> lei_: 哦，光盘源，这个不是特别清楚，dselect?
<djkk> 光盘源？什么系统？
<djkk> 我知道debian怎么用光盘源
<lei_> djkk: kubuntu
<myke2> djkk: 是dselect么?
<myke2> happyaron: 请问光盘源除了dselect还有什么办法
<djkk> 我手动加栽的
<lei_> kubuntu10.10太杯具了
<lei_> myke2: 我在网上找到方法了,用命令行
<myke2> lei_: 其实你可以加11.04的网络源的
<djkk> 先把光盘mount
<djkk> 编辑 source
<lei_> myke2: 网络源太慢了,要8小时
<myke2> lei_: kde要8小时？？？
<myke2> lei_: 什么网络
<lei_> 是源慢
<lei_> kde4.6的源
<myke2> lei_: 用11.04的163源啊
<djkk> deb file://mount的地方 ，debian是这么做的
<myke2> djkk: 知了
<lei_> myke2: 11.04有163的源吗
<myke2> lei_: deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ natty main universe restricted multiverse
<myke2> 收邮件的那个叫什么
<myke2> 谁用thunderbird的
<Yuking> 我用过
<myke2> Yuking: 请问thunderbird里面 把消息留在服务器上有个子项，至多保留几天，什么意思
<klose> myke2: 你把消息读到本地机器后，在服务器上消息多少天后自动删除
<Yuking> myke2: 从字面意思上看，到指定的天数就被会删掉
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 230我过了= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 话说gentoo到底提不提供binary包的？
<gebjgd> myke2, 用了4年了
<myke2> gebjgd: 会在服务器上自动删除邮件？
<gebjgd> myke2, 可以设置
<gebjgd> myke2, 我都是保存
<klose> myke2: 你所有的邮件在邮件服务器上是保存在类似于/var/spool/mail/${user}这样的一个文件里的
<myke2> gebjgd: 我刚才那个设置，如果去掉是否就是保存
<gebjgd> myke2, 对。就是保存
<gebjgd> myke2, 我所有的都是保存在服务器上
<myke2> gebjgd: 有没有办法我在本地删除的邮件在服务器上也删除？
<gebjgd> myke2, 看选项
<gebjgd> myke2, 都是人话，你能看懂的
<myke2> gebjgd: 粗看没见
<myke2> gebjgd: :preferences这个打开之后
<gebjgd> myke2, 等我截图
<gebjgd> myke2, http://imagebin.org/138860
<Yuking> g恶霸
<Yuking> gebjgd: 你这个是啥语言的？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 德语
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我把另外的那个老本子也搞成opensuse了
<alvin_rxg> o
<tenzu> g恶霸。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用http装的。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, usbdisk不行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 发现不行的时候grub所在分区已经格式化了。。。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你暴露了 :ß   chi.zhang@ifonium.de  robinking623@hotmail.com     robinking623@hotmail.de  171455588@qq.com
<myke2> gebjgd: 截图你不把一些东西马赛克的啊
<gebjgd> ja
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 欢迎给我发信
<lily> ...
<gebjgd> myke2, 欢迎给我spam
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ???
<klose> gebjgd: 德语？
<gebjgd> klose, 恩那
<myke2> gebjgd: 不是我们啦
<myke2> gebjgd: 因为这里irc有log, google可以得到，一些bot就会收集
<klose> gebjgd: 中文那选项翻译成： ‘直到我删除他们（D）’， 怪不得有人找不到
<myke2> gebjgd: 那个设置我已经选上了，发现服务器上面
<gebjgd> myke2, 随便收集
<klose> gebjgd: :-)
<myke2> gebjgd: 服务器上面还是保留
<Jagdwurst> myke2: 所以我就把他的邮箱用文字帖出来了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 欢迎spam
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 人肉
<myke2> klose: 很奇怪
<myke2> gebjgd: 需要如何refresh一下
<lily> Os
<lily> spam是什么
<klose> lily: 垃圾邮件
<klose> gebjgd: 老兄，在德国哪里？
<lily> klose: 哦！
 * microcai 中原大战，直接到农村里抓人当炮灰。这些农民有这么傻么？被抓过去当兵还去卖命？
<lily> klose: thanks
<gebjgd> klose, 鲁尔区
<klose> gebjgd: 好大的鲁尔区，我曾在凯泽呆过6年半
<gebjgd> klose, 不认识
<klose> gebjgd: 没听说过凯泽斯劳腾？
<klose> gebjgd: 在Rhein-Pfaltz州
<djkk> microcai zai?
<microcai> djkk: yep
<gebjgd> klose, 没有
<gebjgd> klose, 这里很多在德国的
<gebjgd> klose, 你应该是第7个或者第8个
<klose> gebjgd: 哎，地方小。没办法。德国linux还是蛮流行的，特别是kde，firefox市场占有率非常高
<djkk> klose 海外人士？
<gebjgd> klose, 恩那
<tenzu> 围观德国人
<myke2> gebjgd: 看上去你没用Muttator
<klose> djkk: 我回国了，但是我曾经在德国读了6年半的书，在那里也是被逼的使用linux，并爱上了linux
<iMom0> 哇。神往。
<gebjgd> myke2, 什么东西？
<klose> myke2: 我用过mutt，这个有嘛关系？
<myke2> klose: 不知道
<djkk> klose 留学啊，能问下，阁下是修的是什么专业？
<gebjgd> klose, 没人逼你的
<myke2> gebjgd: Muttator 和 Vimperator 是一个地方生产的
<gebjgd> myke2, 不用
<gebjgd> myke2, 装了vimperator，ff慢死
 * microcai 升级 clutter 和 NVIDIA 驱动后，mutter 稳定了！不崩溃了
<myke2> gebjgd: FF下我已经换成pentadactyl了，觉得不慢
<myke2> gebjgd: vimperator那东西代码很老
<iMom0> mutter是幹什麽的。
<klose> gebjgd: 大学机房是只用linux的，你要打印，做实习写程序都得在那上面工作
<iMom0> 只用過mutt
<djkk> microcai celeronm选什么cflags ?
<gebjgd> klose, 你们学校那么好？
<myke2> djkk: CFLAGS么我只有--march=native -O2 -pipe
<gebjgd> klose, 幸福啊
<klose> gebjgd: 最早是solaris，后来才有linux
<klose> gebjgd: 开始的时候还很不适应。
<microcai>   djkk ?
<microcai> djkk: celeronm 不用 cflag
<iMom0> 呃。并沒有覺得suse很好用啊。為什麽歐洲人這麽喜歡。
<microcai> djkk: 那种 i386 原始构架的东西，没有流水线的。
<gebjgd> iMom0, 是不好用。但是好看
<djkk> microcai 什么？
<djkk> microcai 不是吧
<microcai> djkk: 因为 suse 是欧洲人的发行版 + 欧洲人的 KDE
<microcai> iMom0:   因为 suse 是欧洲人的发行版 + 欧洲人的 KDE
<djkk> myke2 直接用 native好吗？
<klose> suse = System und Software Entwicklung（system and software development）
<microcai> iMom0:  用  debian ? 米国的，ubuntu ？ 非洲的。 fedora ？ 米国的。 suse ? 靠，欧洲的！ KDE 还是德国制造的@
<djkk> microcai 差题目了，celeron m 编译优化，不用cflags?
<Jagdwurst> novell是美国的……
<djkk> microcai 我找下给你看看
<gebjgd> ja
<microcai> djkk: 用 march=native 就可以了。除非你用的是  gcc 3
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 但是很多项目起源都是德国的
<Jagdwurst> 这里招聘，从来没见过novell招什人
<myke2> djkk: 说实话，这东西优化不到哪里去
<myke2> djkk: 远远不如USE
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, openoffice vbox
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你在哪见过novell招人了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, novell?
<djkk> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel
<^k^> ⇪ title: Safe Cflags/Intel - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 很少招
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 所以
<djkk> The newer (eg. 420) Celeron-M processors are Core Solo based, not Pentium-M based. If your processor's family and model are 6 and 14, then you should use the -march=prescott option
<klose> iMom0: suse最早也是德国的。后来被novell收购的
<microcai> gebjgd: 他们一般内部推荐
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这种东西不能分国界的
<myke2> gebjgd: 我测试过了，他是删除之后等到下次收新邮件和服务器同步
<klose> Jagdwurst: 最早在欧洲更流行，
<Jagdwurst> klose: 照你这么说，芬兰人每人都用linux了
<microcai> Jagdwurst:  必须的
<microcai> Jagdwurst: 芬兰人每天都用 nokia
<klose> Jagdwurst: 我没这么说，但是确实在ubuntu没有出现的时候suse的影响力在欧洲最大。 就像红旗只能在中国而已
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没。芬兰人去当美国人了
<Jagdwurst> 那么ubuntu非洲起源的，莫不成在非洲最流行?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 恩那
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 非洲人民都用ubuntu
 * Yuking 学习到ubuntu是非洲起源的~
 * happyaron :)
<gebjgd> 这里都是非洲人
<happyaron> Yuking: 写个fcitx皮肤制作工具吧。
 * microcai 人类都是非洲起源的
<gebjgd> 刚刚拿的中国国籍
<iMom0> 非洲斯密達。
<microcai> happyaron:  can 要是pay me 我就写。
<happyaron> microcai: 我不接受你这个service offer, :)
<Yuking> happyaron: 暂时还不会写呢。我现在为止还不清楚皮肤的架构
<happyaron> Yuking: 有说话的功夫看看就好啦。
<happyaron> Yuking: 又不是要看所有皮肤功能的代码，就是看看皮肤怎么做
<djkk> 铁通的宽带很**
<Router2> klose: 我觉得得这么看，欧洲人比较喜欢漂亮华丽的东西。比如从着装上，大多数欧洲人打扮要比穿着个性、舒适、随意的美国人相比好看得多
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> 穿个西装打个领帯，狗都能长的人样
<klose> Router2: 我好像没这个感觉。西方人穿着都挺随意的，除了那些金融人士蛮装的
<gebjgd> klose, 欧洲人不穿衣服
<gebjgd> klose, 为了乱搞方便
<Router2> klose: 我是感觉欧洲和美洲的产品相比，会更多的重视外观好看不好看
<klose> Router2: 那苹果是美洲的，诺基亚是欧洲的
<Jagdwurst> 只是个么司的marketing策略而以
<Router2> klose: 并不是绝对，大多数
<klose> gebjgd: 德国半年几乎是冬天，年轻人好多都是羽绒服，牛仔裤。想不穿都不行
<qinglingquan> 德国人岂不是都很耐寒？
<iGirl> gebjgd: 德国鬼子..说说感受哦
<djkk> 感觉编译freebsd的内核比linux的时间要快
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 最近每天在ZOB等公交，早上7点到7点半之间正好是校车接送的时间。 一同等车的都是15到18岁的小美女……
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我靠
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 羡慕
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 可惜都成群结队的，没机会插手
<iGirl> 话说这个freenode的webchat验证码要不要这么夸张啊...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 这个年龄段的白人女孩非常给力
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 一眼望去，只要是女的，没一个不是美女
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 对
<klose> Jagdwurst: 哈哈。问她们要烟吗？ 小女孩不能买烟，却有不少瘾君子
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 高鼻梁。五官立体
<iGirl> 晕...
<gebjgd> klose, 你够坏
<iGirl> 都是高手啊
<Jagdwurst> klose: 学习了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你还不搞个德国姑娘
<Jagdwurst> klose: 确实有许多抽烟的
<lei_> 请问做启动盘的那软件叫什么名字
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 有不错的
<lei_> gebjgd: 你用的是ubuntu吗
<gebjgd> lei_, opensuse
<iGirl> lei_: win的ultraiso ,linux就是unetbootin
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 是啊，学德语只有靠这种途径了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我又投奔了opensuse了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 2台全部
<iGirl> gebjgd: 本地化成功了嘛
<gebjgd> iGirl, 什么本地化？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 哦，最近这几版本的opensuse越来越慢了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 没阿
<iGirl> gebjgd: 干嘛不用konppix,还是最纯粹的德国货
<gebjgd> iGirl, 不好看
<iGirl> gebjgd: 德国化
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 关了gnome特效了
<Yuking> 发地版里面哪个性能好，更新也快？
<iGirl> gebjgd: 还可以吧
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 挺快的，
<gebjgd> Yuking, arch
<Jagdwurst> Yuking: fedora
 * microcai Linux 里都有中国人写的代码，不能算是米国货
<MaskRay> Yuking: gentoo
<klose> Yuking: gentoo
<iGirl> Yuking: debian
<gebjgd> 非win跑游戏绝对是arch + wine
 * microcai 我发现其实 gentoo 从是使用的人最多的发行版
<djkk> microcai 既然有中国人写的代码,为什么不多点汉语支持
<microcai> djkk: 他们不接受
<Yuking> MaskRay:  klose: gentoo应该可以完全不需要自己编译来使用和更新吧？
<microcai> djkk: 他们说，汉语支持只有中国人才用，不加
<lei_> iGirl: 这个不能做11.04的啊
<xk123> 好久不见拉 大家。。
<MaskRay> Yuking: 您用 lfs 的装个 gentoo prefix 什么的再合适不过了
<klose> Yuking: 不行。只有一部分软件有binary版本
<lei_> iGirl: 最高到10.04
<sikao_lfs> 编程方面英语国家的人占优势。
<Yuking> MaskRay: 我是想在本本上装，一个老的T60,ubuntu安装老失败
<gebjgd> yu
<djkk> microcai 内核团队说的 **
<gebjgd> Yuking, 靠。t60还老？
<iGirl> lei_: ultraiso是要改一下,你可以用unetbootin,这个是跨平台的,usb creator也可以
<microcai> gebjgd: 内存多大？ 支持 UEFI 不？
<djkk> Yuking debian
<Yuking> gebjgd: 07年的T60
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我的2个绝对比你的老。一个2004年的一个是2006年的
<microcai> gebjgd: 不支持就是老。
<gebjgd> microcai, 不支持。
<gebjgd> yukin
<gebjgd> Yuking, 07还算老？
<xk123> 我一个笔记本1999年的
<xk123> 现在还在用
<lei_> iGirl: ubuntu下有一个自带的做启动盘的不知道叫什么名字
<Yuking> gebjgd: 比我08年的台式机老
<gebjgd> Yuking, 送给我都是新机器
<microcai> lei_: 直接 iso 拷贝进 u盘，盘上再安装一下 grub 就可以了
<lei_> 谁用ubuntu的说一下吧
<lei_> microcai: 麻烦了这样做
<Router2> Yuking: T60还老啊
<Yuking> 言规正传，还是说说哪个发行版 好点
<djkk> 我很想换太新机，跑gentoo
<Jagdwurst> Yuking: fedora
<gebjgd> djkk, 新机器是给win用的
<gebjgd> djkk, 跑游戏
<djkk> Yuking debian
<xk123> 装 ubuntu 非常占用内存
<microcai> lei_: u盘原有数据还在，而且省事。u盘上备份一个grub还是很有必要的
<klose> Yuking: debian是各方面最平衡的
<Router2> Yuking: 我这儿X32和T43都还在用呢
<iGirl> lei_: 那个就是usb creator ,也是跨平台的
<djkk> gebjgd 编译系统也很快啊
<qinglingquan> freebsd怎么样?
<gebjgd> djkk, 费电
<djkk> gebjgd 看什么人用了
<gebjgd> dk
<gebjgd> dj
 * Yuking 表示很惭愧
<gebjgd> Yuking, 你这个机器随便装
<djkk> gebjgd 那干脆倒退个100年吧，都不用电，电不用也浪费
<klose> qinglingquan: freebsd硬件支持不如linux
<gebjgd> Yuking, 上kde 4.6都没有问题
<MaskRay> Yuking: 机器多了 gentoo 很舒服的，一台专门编译 emerge -b，其他的 emerge -g 装二进制包
<Yuking> gebjgd: 1G的内存，80G硬盘
<gebjgd> Yuking, 512的内存 20G硬盘路过
<Yuking> gebjgd: 能干
 * microcai  8G内存，2T 硬盘的路过
<djkk> 机器多，可以协同编译啊
<qinglingquan> klose: 我没实际装过不知道现在的支持怎么样，看他们更新挺快的
<gebjgd> Yuking, 那台机器天天当电视看。还能看pps呢
<happyaron> 1G内存，20G硬盘
 * microcai 32G内存， 10
<sikao_lfs> 2G内存120G硬盘的报到
 * microcai 32G内存， 10G硬盘路过
<Yuking> MaskRay: djkk: 我现在连编译LFS的兴趣都不大了，就更不想在本本编译了
<jtshs256> 趁机问下，哪里有fbterm的overlay……
<klose> djkk: 编译也不可能让你的奔3成为奔4。10%左右的收益对比几十倍的安装时间，你觉得划算吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: 试试zathura
<microcai> jtshs256: 用 cjk 支持的 kernel! 用毛的 fbterm
<xk123> 128内存 10G盘 600MCPU 路过。。
<gebjgd> 还是年轻阿。有心情去折腾
<Yuking> 看来是debian/arch/fedro了
 * microcai klose: gentoo 伟大在 USE ，不是 编译！！！
<klose> microcai: use
<gebjgd> Yuking, 你的机器装opensuse都没有问题
<djkk> klose 看什么人用了，现在电脑配置不都很高吗？编译时间很短的(相比下)
<myke2> MaskRay: pdf viewer
<gebjgd> djkk, 不高
<gebjgd> djkk, 还是穷人多
<gebjgd> djkk, 饭都吃不起呢。还糟蹋机器
<MaskRay> 几十倍太夸张了，多数散包应该都在1分钟以内
<djkk> gebjgd 那我没话说
<jtshs256> microcai，是不是那个youbest的补丁？
<gebjgd> djkk, 你月薪2w了？
<klose> microcai: use也只是让你程序启动速度变快，节约点磁盘空间，归根接地你还是要编译安装大部分软件
<sikao_lfs> 恩。国内物价最近涨的非常快。
<gebjgd> djkk, 房车齐全了？
 * microcai 编译耗时的也就是  gcc glic firefox ooo chrome 这些 
<qinglingquan> gentoo是每更新一次都得重新编译吗？单一软件升级的情况
<sikao_lfs> 我们这里洗澡都涨了2块。
<djkk> gebjgd 就说一句
<microcai> qinglingquan: gcc 升级的话要重新编译所有软件
<gebjgd> djkk, 呵呵
<djkk> gebjgd 房车齐全了，还在这？
<Jagdwurst> sikao_lfs: 两人一起洗，就省回来了
<klose> qinglingquan: 每个非二进制软件更新，都要重新编译安装
<gebjgd> djkk, 还真有人
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。
<myke2> microcai: poplar后端的
 * microcai 中国造的都在涨价，米国造的都在减价
<MaskRay> myke2: 太简陋了点
<Yuking> microcai: gcc升级就要重新编译所有软件？
 * microcai 电脑米国造。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 关键他是没有人能一起洗
<MaskRay> Yuking: 不用的
<microcai> Yuking: 大版本变动就得全重编译
<myke2> MaskRay: 还不知道其中的Insert mode和Visual mode怎么用
<microcai> Yuking: 比如 gcc3 > gcc4
<qinglingquan> klose: 哦，那有点太费时间
<MaskRay> microcai: 不需要的吧
<klose> qinglingquan: 比如gcc-4.4.4到gcc-4.4.5, 编译升级gcc, 接着编译安装包括gcc在内的工具链，然后在编译包括gcc在内的所有软件
<Yuking> microcai: 在lfs上，如果gcc4->gcc3，那几乎要重新编译所有c++软件，但3->4基本不用
<Yuking> microcai: 事实我是保留了gcc-3.4.6和最新的gcc4,有些软件还就得gcc3编译
<klose> Yuking: 如果是4.4.4到4.4.5是不需要，但是跨版本是要的，即使4.4到4.5
 * MaskRay 从 4.3 到 4.4 到 4.5 不更新工具链
 * cfy 又在讨论发行版了。。。
<Yuking> 据说arch不错
<gebjgd> 又蛋疼
<qinglingquan> klose: 那就等于从头再来了:)
 * happyaron 在发行版上升级工具链比较痛苦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要找个打印店，把pcl打印出来。
<cfy> 估计45￥
<klose> MaskRay: 对的。但是你不需要分区，重新配置。就是好长时间不能用机器
<cfy> 看完还可以背面写手稿。。。。
<happyaron> 我想打印man bash...
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 有知道什么便宜的打印服务吗?
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 打多点或者自己买打印机。。。
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 想打印几本书，1000到2000页的，每本打印2到3份
<cfy> 我觉得1毛/张已经可以接受了。
<klose> qinglingquan: 对的。但是你不需要分区，重新配置。就是好长时间不能用机器
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 那个太简漏了
<cfy> klose: chroot安装。。
<MaskRay> klose: 更新 gcc 4.3->4.4->4.5 没必要重编译工具链的
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 要像盗版书那样，有模有样的
<Yuking> 再问，哪个发行版安装到硬盘上占用空间比较小呀
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 淘宝上有卖服务的0.12/张+十几元的费用
<klose> MaskRay: 推荐是emerge -u gcc;emerge -e system; emerge -e world
<happyaron> Yuking: tinycore
<cfy> emerge -u portage
<sikao_lfs> chroot这个东西有没有详细的中文资料。我最近造u盘对这个开始感兴趣了。以前只是再造lfs上看到过用法。
<Yuking> happyaron: 性能和更新如何？
<microcai> Jagdwurst: google 有打印服务
<cfy> Yuking: 买个硬盘吧。。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你要干吗
<cfy> Yuking: openwrt啥的都小的。你说在路由器上跑。能大么。
<happyaron> Yuking: 性能不知道，更新不咋地
<Jagdwurst> microcai cfy  多谢，我去看看
<MaskRay> klose: 能用我就不 re-emerge
<happyaron> Yuking: 就是很小，别的啥都一般
<microcai> Yuking:  tiny core linux
<cfy> MaskRay: 那apt...
<qinglingquan> klose:安装轻量的软件问题应该不大吧?
<Yuking> 额。那还是考虑常用的发行版吧。
 * happyaron 还是二进制发行版好
<cfy> debian挺小
<gebjgd> happyaron, 同意
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 最近借了几本书，网上也找到了电子版，amazone上二手的正版书也要每本>100€
<klose> cfy: chroot那一般是开始安装gentoo的时候，那时候你m没装应用软件，更新还挺快的。但是你所有东西都还的重新装起来
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 电子书
<cfy> gentoo还托着个portage...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, kindle 3
<Yuking> happyaron:那你推荐哪个系统？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 同事问我如果想打印，就找个地方一起印
<happyaron> Yuking: debian
<cfy> klose: 嗯。debian
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那个看起来不方便
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 德国打印不便宜呢
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 除非是在公司里面。之后在找地方封装
<cfy> gebjgd: 那买电子书阅读器么？那个好？
<Yuking> happyaron: 嗯，我立刻下载debian
<cfy> kindle 3?
<gebjgd> cfy, kindle 3?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 机房很便宜，但是用同事的话说，印出来的是 wertlose papier
<cfy> gebjgd: 我拼错了？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不是阿
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 激光打印机还行的
<MaskRay> cfy: 还是 portage 好
<cfy> gebjgd: 就amazon出的那个。
<myke2> MaskRay: 用vitunes么
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 120€ 的书机房打印成本才10€不到
<klose> qinglingquan: 总有几个大的。xorg就不小了，gnome，kde之类也很慢
<cfy> MaskRay: 好是好。不过用二进制也省心。
<gebjgd> cfy, 对
 * microcai  二进制会依赖太多
<MaskRay> cfy: 你没发现你连 grep -P 都用不成了？
<gebjgd> 随便依赖
 * microcai 要是自己提交编译任务，云端编译，然后在二进制传给你就好了
<gebjgd> 向来装一堆软件的人路过
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: kindle 用来看小说不错，但看其它书想必没那么方便
<Yuking> happyaron: debian有52张CD？
<cfy> MaskRay: 能用啊。
<myke2> cfy: 什么grep -P
<happyaron> MaskRay: grep -P 可以用
<happyaron> Yuking: 嗯，用netinst比较好
<cfy> myke2: 用perl语法。
<happyaron> Yuking: 130M左右的那个
<klose> cfy: gentoo的优点是装完之后比较轻松，即使编译时间再长，那也是机器的事情
<cfy> myke2: 也许用了库。
<qinglingquan> klose: gnome,kde对我来说可以抛弃。freebsd,gentoo,debian你推荐哪个？
<myke2> cfy: 不懂Perl
<Yuking> happyaron: 如果安装的时候无法上网，这个CD装出来的可以用不？
<happyaron> Yuking: 没那么安装过
<cfy> myke2: 呵呵。用-P比较爽。因为熟悉perl re.
<myke2> Yuking: 要可以配置网络
<happyaron> Yuking: 130M 那个能安装出基本系统
<cfy> 不能上网就别用系统了。
<myke2> cfy: 不懂perl, 只用grep当作字符串匹配的东西
<gebjgd> klose, 没有台式机的人表示坚决不用编译系的发行版
<cfy> 弄个slackware
<Yuking> happyaron: 好，我喜欢只有基本系统的系统……
<sdl_init> @_@好激烈啊
<myke2> Yuking: 会出问题
<cfy> myke2: 呵呵。me too...否则还能干啥呢。。。
<Yuking> myke2: 会出啥问题呢？
<myke2> cfy: 那么为何要-P
<myke2> Yuking: 比如如果你的网络设备需要firmware
<microcai> gebjgd: 编译系的发行版也就只有 gentoo 和 bsd 吧
<myke2> Yuking: 接着你就发现Debian严格的机制导致你要四处搜寻firmware
<cfy> myke2: 因为我喜欢perl语法。啥+的也不用转义。
<gebjgd> microcai, arch也能
 * MaskRay 二进制包系势力果然强大。。。
<gebjgd> microcai, abs
<cfy> MaskRay: 本来数量就占优势。。。
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯，这个应该问题不大，不大了用U盘拷过去总是可以吧
 * microcai 拉屎去了，88
<myke2> Yuking: 哈，那你至少需要2个电脑或者2个系统
<cfy> MaskRay: 淘宝一个盗版书店。pcl要卖70....我还不如自己打印。。。。
<klose> qinglingquan: 喜欢折腾就gentoo，省心的是debian，稳定的是freebsd
<myke2> Yuking: 要基本系统比较省心的就arch
<MaskRay> cfy: pcl 是什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: practical common lisp
<Yuking> happyaron: myke2: 它有xfce和kde的单张CD，应该是比较全的吧？》
<myke2> Yuking: debian对free的要求很严格
<cfy> 可惜，还没开学。。。打印店也没开。。。。
<happyaron> Yuking: 没有处理过
<klose> Yuking: arch追新有点过头
<myke2> Yuking: 那个netinst里面都是“free”的
<happyaron> myke2: firmware-nonfree?
<myke2> happyaron: 还有其他
<happyaron> o
<Yuking> klose: 哦？arch也是我原本一个候选
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是不升级啊。升级就郁闷了。用release的发行版也有好处
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯，这样挺好
<cfy> happyaron: stable支持几年？
<myke2> happyaron: 记得网络设备什么的，单独要去下的，安装手册里面提到
<mza_> klose: 不要没事老pacman -Syu
<cfy> happyaron: 我sources.list的话，把squeeze用stable代替也行的吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 只是以前频繁升级，现在没这么频繁了
<happyaron> cfy: 最少3年，一般能支持到4-5年
<happyaron> myke2: 哦
<qinglingquan> klose: 很难选择:)
<happyaron> cfy: 我建议就写squeeze，不要写stable
<klose> cfy: 那你以后万一squeeze不再是stable了，就可能有麻烦
<myke2> happyaron: 特别是遇到特殊硬件就麻烦了
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉，也许是我太激进了。。。东西太多太新
<happyaron> myke2: 确实
<klose> cfy: 也就是debian有了7.0后
<cfy> klose: happyaron : 为啥。要是不stable,我也是要升级到stale啊。
<happyaron> myke2: 那时只好自己编译内核或驱动了
 * cfy afk
<happyaron> cfy: 升级前你要看release notes
<mza_> 主要是什么都要源码编译的话，速度真的那么明显？
<happyaron> cfy: 不建议自己弄
<lifeng> cfy: stable的包版本是最低的
<Yuking> 我再研究一下arch
<klose> cfy: 就像6.0出来以后，lenny就不再是原来的stable而变成oldstable了。你如果原来是5.0这样你的源就变了新的6.0的了
<myke2> happyaron: 用保守的aptitude safe-upgrade应该不会出什么问题?
<Yuking> 哪个人在用arch?
<mza_> Yuking: arch还是不错的……
<myke2> Yuking: arch菜鸟来也
<happyaron> myke2: 如果lenny2squeeze没有注意firmware的问题就可能死掉
<Yuking> my
<mza_> Yuking: me
<myke2> happyaron: 你确定aptitude safe-upgrade也会出问题？
<Yuking> myke2: mza_: arch最新是哪个版？
<myke2> happyaron: 那个分析很长时间的
<myke2> Yuking: arch是滚动升级
<myke2> Yuking: 没有明确版本概念你
<happyaron> myke2: firmware啥的还是有可能的。
<mza_> Yuking: 这个，模似滚动更新吧。只要update以后就是最新了
<Yuking> myke2: mza_: 这样哈，好的，谢谢
<racnil_IderMelon> em，现在是只有机器人还是还有别的童鞋捏？
<myke2> happyaron: 如果内核和firmware同步有什么问题？
<happyaron> .
<mza_> Yuking: 建议下cd的时候下一个core。我机器上面dhcpcd不能用……
 * microcai 在厕所里咯
<racnil_IderMelon> 好吧，我懂了……
<notedit> 第一次进来
 * microcai 各位有在厕所用 linux 的习惯么？
<happyaron> myke2: 比如lenny升级squeeze，而没有自动给你装firmware-nonfree，你重启时不就有问题了么
<klose> Yuking: 如果真得在乎滚动升级的话，那gentoo更好，至少我用了4年都没还行
<racnil_IderMelon> 问下有没有人对写一个开源游戏有兴趣呢？
<sdl_init> microcai: 厕所怎么用....
<myke2> happyaron: 源里面deb XXX main non-free contrib什么的我记得
<myke2> happyaron: 会有问题?
 * microcai gentoo 才是真正的滚动升级
<myke2> happyaron: 不会更新nonfree?
<sdl_init> racnil_IderMelon: 偶有^_^
<happyaron> myke2: linux-2.6没有recommend firmware-nonfree
<mza_> happyaron: lenny是什么？讨论的这么热火……
<Yuking> klose: 刚刚不是说gentoo离了编译还是玩不转吗？
<happyaron> myke2: 你原来没装的话，现在也不会装
<klose> Yuking: arch也要编译的吧
<myke2> happyaron: 原来没装，好用，为何upgrade之后不能了
<Yuking> mza_: core还是2010.5的？
<myke2> klose: Yuking 不要变异
<mza_> Yuking:gentoo也有二进制，arch大部分不用编译
<myke2> klose: Yuking 编译不是必须的
<racnil_IderMelon> sdl_init: 那你会Python或者是C++   + Panda3D么？
 * microcai 刚刚用上 unity
<myke2> Yuking: 恩，那个是下载包
 * microcai 非常好用啊
<happyaron> myke2: squeeze开始内核去掉了所有non-free驱动
<myke2> Yuking: 里面是2010.5的base
 * microcai TMD 快鸟我一下。
<myke2> happyaron: 哦，这样，我知道了
<mza_> Yuking:对，安装以后更新就行。滚动发行，所以没有特定的release版本
 * microcai 5555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
<sdl_init> racnil_IderMelon: 不会~~~ C++只懂一点点
<happyaron> microcai: .
 * MaskRay 支援 microcai 支持 gentoo
<Yuking> myke2: mza_: 这个core就只是基本系统哈？
<myke2> Yuking: 300M左右，但是很基本
<mza_> Yuking:进去以后就是字符界面。
<myke2> mza_: vim都没
<Yuking> myke2: mza_： 嗯，那不错
<mza_> Yuking:你要装x的话，自己选择使用gnome、kde还是box……
 * microcai 特地跑厕所上网的，居然不鸟我
 * microcai 55555555555555
<Yuking> mza_: 嗯~
<cfy> microcai: - -!
<myke2> mza_: 装X是装X, gnome, kde ,box是另外东西
<Yuking> microcai: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<sdl_init> microcai: - -...
<mza_> myke2: 有vi就行，呵呵
<qinglingquan> microcai: 大忙人阿!..
<myke2> mza_: vi?
<cfy> GFW: 。。。
<happyaron> Yuking: 可以配置网络，apt可以用，基本上是个完整的操作系统，接下来想要什么装什么
<myke2> mza_: 觉得ex-vi很不好
<myke2> mza_: 特别是进入Insert mode之后
<Yuking> happyaron: 你说的也是arch?
<mza_> myke2: vi啊，基本呵vim一样
<happyaron> Yuking: debian netinst
<myke2> mza_: 完全不同
<GFW> hello every.
<myke2> mza_: 你没仔细尝试
<GFW> cfy, :-),
<Yuking> happyaron: 嗯，debian马上下载完了
<mza_> myke2: 反正就是改几个字，加几行什么的，忍忍就行了
<myke2> mza_: 那还只是功能罢了
<mza_> myke2: 的确，没有用vi干过什么复杂工作。只记得删除还要del……
<myke2> mza_: insert mode不会很正确的更新改变，只有Esc了才显示
<racnil_IderMelon> sdl_init: Panda3D的学习曲线还是蛮短的，如果有兴趣的话可以学一下Panda3D + C
<mza_> myke2: 主要是我习惯insert以后esc……
<myke2> mza_: 删除可以x, dd之类的，但是最麻烦的就是insert mode不会显示很好
<myke2> mza_: Insert mode之后是可以esc, 但不及时现实经常会认为自己打错
<mza_> myke2: 在移动机器上，只有该死的vi，所以很多习惯了……
<Yuking> mza_: 我也不喜欢vi之类的东西~太死板了
<racnil_IderMelon> 如果有兴趣的话导论坛上看看这个帖子吧：报一下名：
<myke2> Yuking: arch的vi是ex-vi, 不是vim-tiny
<racnil_IderMelon> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=317477
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 【紧急招募】Python程序员与Blender美工各一名！完成一个已经计划好的游戏项目！
<myke2> Yuking: 所以比较……
<NoIE> racnil_IderMelon: 您用 Panda3D ？
<racnil_IderMelon> 报名在这里：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=317477
<racnil_IderMelon> 我用Panda3D的～～
<racnil_IderMelon> Py的会，C++的也可以～～
<myke2> Yuking: 装arch如果对vi不熟练还是建议nano
<iMom0> 我也是arch用戶。
<Yuking> myke2: 哦，不过没事，一般的操作还是会。只是不喜欢
<mza_> 编译实在太费时间了
<iMom0> 不低碳。
<myke2> Yuking: 主要是误操作之后万一什么问题把整个安装程序给关了，你不知道如何后续工作
<NoIE> 怎样用 fcitx 打星星？
<mza_> 我记得有一次我编译一个破玩意，花了一晚上，最后实在等不下去了，只好去睡觉……
<Yuking> myke2: ？？
<iMom0> 上次在arch下編譯openoffice。。。
<Yuking> NoIE: 用英文状态把
<myke2> Yuking: 特别是你如果把Shift-Z按成了Ctrl-Z
<sdl_init> racnil_IderMelon: 我想知道是什么类型的游戏~,难度大的话我可不敢成为累赘的说
<NoIE> racnil_IderMelon: 我愿意帮忙，不过有条件。
<mza_> 不过我觉得arch上面的包，也应该精简一下。
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯，没事，出了这种问题，直接把vi给kill掉，不存就行了
<myke2> Yuking: 那样的结果不仅仅是关闭了vi
<iMom0> 精簡?
<microcai> arch 东西太少了
<myke2> Yuking: 整个安装程序结束了
<Yuking> myke2: 你说安装的时候就要这个东西哈？
<iMom0> 不是還有aur麽。
<jtshs256> arch东西可不少……
<mza_> 一个gnome，其实最重要的也就是bar、shell什么的，结果把什么游戏、player、邮件搞到一起，足足200m+
<myke2> Yuking: 安装程序会让你编辑configure的，你不编辑也可以，但怕你编辑了，用vi，然后C-z, 这个我有过一次，悲剧
<iMom0> 你別裝gnome-extra就是。
<jtshs256> 感觉aur比各种overlay给力……
<myke2> Yuking: 虽然现在即使遇到这个也不要紧，但是当时不懂
<mza_> 他妈的，新手看wiki，就稀里糊涂了
<iMom0> http://www.archlinux.org/groups/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Arch Linux - Package Groups
<mza_> 然后删起来还不敢乱删，还要每个看依赖信息
<jtshs256> 不过arch的artwork还是比不上gentoo……
<myke2> mza_: 为何要装gnome
<happyaron> gnome省心啊。
<iMom0> (08:58:05 PM) mza_: 一个gnome，其实最重要的也就是bar、shell什么的，结果把什么游戏、player、邮件搞到一起，足足200m+
<mza_> 在ubuntu下面用的顺手了，不想换了
<Yuking> 我考虑试下arch+xfce
<iMom0> 又轉到窗口管理器的話題了。。。
<myke2> Yuking: 考虑试下arch + awesome
<Yuking> myke2: 从没用过awesome
<mza_> myke2: 我试过openbox，太寒碜了，受不了。再说硬件也不差，新买的机器。
<myke2> iMom0: gnome, xfce是WM吗???
<iMom0> arch的世界裏awesome才是主流 -- 逛arch論壇有感。
<myke2> iMom0: 惭愧啊
<Yuking> iMom0: 我来看下awesome是啥东西
<sdl_init> iMom0: 2wm的路过.....
<myke2> iMom0: awesome的rc.lua我一直没编辑过
<mza_> iMom0: 哦，去看看
<iMom0> 但是我實在是配置不好那玩意。還有 urvxt 。
<jtshs256> kde用户无地自容……
<myke2> iMom0: 我cp默认的
<wm> jtshs256: 同无地自容
<Yuking> jtshs256: 我和你一样无地自容
<mza_> 对了，谁碰到过slim登陆，菜单没有关机权限的情况？
<myke2> mza_: ck-launch-session
<wm> kde4.5以后是不是比4.4好很多？
<myke2> mza_: 看arch wiki
<jtshs256> 4.6了
<myke2> mza_: 我遇到其他的类似的问题
 * microcai 日本+台湾 才会出好看的动画片
<mza_> myke2: 看了，按照wiki上弄了很多，还是不行。无线记住了keyring，但是就是菜单不出来。
<sdl_init> 个人较gnome更钟爱KDE
<qinglingquan> 有用stumpwm的没?
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 不支持 notify-send，所以放弃了
<myke2> mza_: 把你的用户扔到power组
<Yuking> 看了下awesome，暂时以为它不符合自己的习惯
<mza_> 上一次看一个文章，说世界上只有两种linux用户，一种不用kde，一种诅咒kde……
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 哦，那您现在用的是?
<RavenChan> mza_, 这句话放到哪都适用
<wm> mza_: 越是出色的东西越是招来脏水阿
<sdl_init> mza_: - -　哈哈，我是反例~
<iMom0> 我現在的本子跑kde有點卡。隨便開點東西就不能幹別的了。
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 不过我着迷于它的 C-t ? (借鉴自 sawfish 的 jump-or-exec)
<mza_> myke2: 所有的我都检查过，就是不行。而且，在我执行一个命令前一切完好。命令是gnome-session-save --kill
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 我现在用的fvwm也可以实现jump-or-exec
<myke2> mza_: 那自己玩吧，我都是root关机的
<mza_> 果断还回gdm啊……
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 被配置复杂度吓住了。现在用 xmonad
<sdl_init> 我不觉得su -c halt有什么不好的
<iMom0> dm這種能用了我就懶得管了。穩定壓倒一切
<iMom0> sudo init 0
 * Yuking 已经下载完了debian，15分钟后下载完arch，决定一下先装哪个……
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 风水轮流转啊，喵哈哈哈哈哈
<myke2> Yuking: debian
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我过了215
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 0.486 total
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 常用的也不是太复杂，就是有好多窗口的调整我现在不知道怎么弄，看了stumpwm的视频觉得不错,所以问问。
<iMom0> 然後debian裏開虛擬機裝arch。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 怎么做的？
<Yuking> myke2: 理由呢？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 和你一样= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 为什么这么快？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, -O0呀= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 求代码
<myke2> Yuking: u稳定性
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 因为就是快嘛~
<Yuking> myke2: 哪个快些？
 * MaskRay 召唤 reiv, soiamso haskell 不能输在这里....
<iMom0> 話說ubuntu為什麽要用empathy取代pidgin。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我用的那个 Data.Array 性能很差
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =haskell?
 * Yuking 还要28小时才能下载完Serious Sam HD: TSE
<mza_> Yuking: 快慢估计你感觉不出来。除非是老爷机
<MaskRay> RavenChan: haskell 实现的第一道自己想的 dp
<mza_> iMom0: empathy是gnome自带的吧
<Yuking> mza_: 嗯，因为我喜欢追新，所以有点想先尝试一下arch
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 之前是看 haskell wiki 的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 求代码
<myke2> Yuking: 更新arch了，88
<mza_> Yuking: 以前用过linux没有，没用过的话，建议u先入手
<wm> 。。。
<Yuking> mza_: ……
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我这样做要败坏 haskell 名声的，不好
<mza_> myke2: 每日一更……
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 没关系= =
<Yuking> mza_: 更新arch难道需要把电脑关掉才行？
<jtshs256> 终于重装完贱兔了…重启…==
<mza_> Yuking:不用。所以我不知道为什么……
<MaskRay> RavenChan: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/341672/
<Yuking> mza_: 我一直是用lfs的哈
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 总的来说......话说haskell会把这个transferable的结果记录下来么？
<myke2> 请问如何测速
<myke2> 测网络速度
<myke2> ？
<myke2> 今天网速不知道怎么回事
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 话说你prob215為什麼不直接递归。。。
<Yuking> myke2: 百度一下
<iMom0> 測什麽速。
<mza_> Yuking: 那為什麼要换了？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 可以实现 memoization，但我还是用 Data.Array 了
<Yuking> mza_: 不换，在一个本本上装arch
<myke2> 网络流入流出速度
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 反正你比我慢的原因不是data.array
<myke2> iMom0: 网速
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你看看代码就知道...
<Yuking> mza_: 而且装了后估计也就是看看，用的可能性不会太大
<Yuking> mza_: 只有出差的时候才会用
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 求代码
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 已经发了啊= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 私聊给你的
<mza_> Yuking:那就随便了。出差，出差还是瘟到死比较好
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 前两天刚看到一篇文章，把memoization封装起来了
<myke2> mza_: windows下tiling wm很差
<myke2> Jagdwurst: 记忆化搜索？
<mza_> Yuking:我最囧的一件事就是开会的时候用ooo写会议纪要，还要改那个该死的visio图，直接性傻X
<Jagdwurst> myke2:意思是这个意思，不过不一定是搜索。我也不知官方的中文该怎么叫
<lenage> google earth 6 完全不出图像阿
<lenage> 怎么回事？
<myke2> mza_: 为何不用LaTeX
<Yuking> mza_: 给大家用的时候我用WIN，自己用就用arch
<mza_> myke2:神器不是我这样的菜鸟用的，那是用来膜拜的好不……
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我只是偷个懒，没把前驱预处理出来而已
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 传说中的  Data.MemoCombinators
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 所以就是20倍的速度差距= =
<djkk> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/bbs/attachments/forumid_45/20081122_7a57a47170aa805c4b0eTQoEn3NjogqQ.jpg
<mza_> 整个虚拟机开干lfs不错，这两天有事情干了
<notedit> 问一下 我用i3  window manager    无线无法连接  有什么好的解决办法没
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: Data.Array 性能是不是太糟糕了？
<notedit> iwconfig 也连不上
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 有mutable的array
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 否则ghc的优化还没到那么智能
<iMom0> 再見。我更新arch去啦。
<mza_> notedit:有加密吗？
<notedit> 有的
<mza_> arch党都是一些更新狂人……
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 这几天想用haskell代替matlab，发现写起来的程序比perl写的还慢……
<mza_> 你需要看是不是wep加密方式。
<Yuking> mza_: 似乎是，比lfser还狂热
<notedit> 不是  是wap
<mza_> 还有wep2，这样的加密方式内核不直接支持。
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我和你一样
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 求 xmonad 配置
<gebjgd> Yuking, 一开始用arch。但是看了公司的电脑之后。还是上了opensuse
<Yuking> gebjgd: 为啥呢？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 好看
<gebjgd> Yuking, 带出去有面子
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我现在在火车上
<mza_> Yuking:当然，有现成的二进制包，更性就一句命令。哪像lfs或者gentoo，还要记得当年编译的时候参数是什么……
<gebjgd> Yuking, 3G上网卡
<djkk> opensuse 漂亮吗？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 哦，这样哈~~出差时，我的本本经常要被用来放PPT，不用WIN不行
<Yuking> gebjgd: 幸福哈
<gebjgd> Yuking, 用pdf
<RavenChan> Yuking, lfser应该不积极才对啊
<gebjgd> Yuking, latex或者libreoffice
<gebjgd> djkk, 很漂亮
<Yuking> gebjgd: 别人都是用ppt
<gebjgd> Yuking, 你可以打开ppt的
<Yuking> ge
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我们向来用pdf演示
<Yuking> gebjgd: 是可以打开，但那个格式……
<djkk> gebjgd 以前本来想用OPENSUSE，但听说卡，就没用
<mza_> Yuking: 我的经验是，装一个vbox，里面装win，就用来office。当年我就这么干
 * Yuking 已经下载完了arch，准备刻盘
<Router2> djkk: linux的各发行版里，要说效果好看的，绝对是SUSE
<gebjgd> Yuking, wine msoffice
<mza_> gebjgd: 不靠谱，给客户演示的时候突发异常很郁闷的。
<gebjgd> mza_, 不用msoffice
<djkk> Router2 看过效果，的确不错
<gebjgd> mza_, pdf做演讲稿不会有异常
<Router2> djkk: 我用openSUSE没有觉得卡的时候
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 我的也没什么好看的,只是在默认配置上改了改，原本自己写了一些东西，发现contrib里早就想到了。于是自己的代码几乎没什么了
<djkk> Router2 请问你电脑配置怎么样？多核的？四核？
<mza_> gebjgd: 为了应对那群用瘟到死的同事们，我总是在虚拟机上面装一个win。
<gebjgd> Router2, 你开了特效了？
<gebjgd> Router2, 我特效全关
<gebjgd> djkk, 我的2006年的和2004年的本子都能跑
<Router2> djkk: 没用高配的跑过
<gebjgd> mza_, 我们公司全是linux，表示毫无压力
<Router2> gebjgd: 就是默认的那点
<djkk> gebjgd Router2 哦
<gebjgd> mza_, 用win的都丢脸
<mza_> gebjgd: 什么公司？
<gebjgd> mza_, 软件公司
<mza_> gebjgd: 我以前的公司也是啊。就我一个用linux……
<mza_> gebjgd: 还被人鄙视中……
<gebjgd> mza_, 呵呵
<gebjgd> mza_, 在国外。你用win编程会受到鄙视的
<Yuking> mza_: 你这个主意不错，还可以让老板想着给你换新本本
 * Yuking 唉，记录机弹不出来……
 * Yuking 唉，刻录机弹不出来，坏了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 在国内才会被鄙视 国外谁管你用什么平台
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 答案是806844323190414？
<yunfan> Yuking: 你现在还写代码么
<Yuking> yunfan: 你啥时候来的呀？！
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么了？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 0.926s
<gebjgd> Yuking, 记录机？
<Yuking> yunfan: 竟然都不吭一声。有一段时间没写了，快一年时间了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 唷
<gebjgd> Yuking, 真次。我2004年的那本子的光驱还能读盘呢
<gebjgd> Yuking, 上arch都刚刚的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 哟
<yunfan> Yuking: 俄 你搞错了 我不是eva那个人 我是真名就叫这个
<mza_> Yuking: 我们老板一直要求我换回win……
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 代码= =
<Yuking> yunfan: ……
<yunfan> 每次都碰到这个鸟问题 看来要去参加eva开发
<RavenChan> yunfan, eva不是死了么
<gebjgd> yunfan, 鄙视什么？
<Yuking> yunfan: 那我把你加进eva项目组好了
<yunfan> RavenChan: 这有啥 死了的重新来也没啥
<yunfan> Yuking: 别 我还有工作要做
<yunfan> 而且我讨厌qt
<MaskRay> RavenChan: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/341682/
<Yuking> yunfan: 反正是个基本停止的项目，加进去了也没啥关系
<yunfan> Yuking: 不做就不加 加了不做这种态度是不负责的 又不是自己的项目
 * Yuking 刻录机的马达已经连续叫了20分钟，还是没弹出来
<yunfan> 其实我很好奇那个康神现在去哪里了？
<yunfan> 是不是高手都去美国了 俄
<Yuking> yunfan: 那个康神？
<yunfan> Yuking: 清华那个吧
<gebjgd> Yuking, 完蛋了
<gebjgd> Yuking, 直接usb安装吧
<gebjgd> Yuking, 你干吗不用硬盘安装
 * cyfyyd 晕倒
<yunfan> 康神是能对这一堆二进制数据发笑的人物 俄
<gebjgd> yunfan, 什么康神？
<wm> 我的本子光驱才一年连读都不行了...
<Yuking> gebjgd: 还不知道如何硬盘安装arch
<gebjgd> wm, 次
<Yuking> gebjgd: 不过没事，本本上的刻录机是好的
<gebjgd> Yuking, 有kernel有initrd就行了
<wm> gebjgd: 么的法，么钱买好的...
<gebjgd> Yuking, 原有的grub启动阿
<Yuking> gebjgd: 本本上没grub
<gebjgd> wm, 我的本子都是便宜的
<gebjgd> Yuking, 哦。以前是win？
<wm> Yuking: grub4dos
<Yuking> 我先关下机，让这个刻录机停下来。T60是前几天才拿来的，里面啥都没有，我才装了个XP
<yunfan> 看这里 http://hi.baidu.com/monyer/blog/item/004279893bcd6db50e244456.html
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 看不懂 ...
<yunfan> Yuking: 阿 你也装arch?
<gebjgd> Yuking, xp。。。。
<yunfan> Yuking: 我前几天也在装arch也是找不到 硬盘安装的方法 不过官方wiki有从另外一个发行版安装arch的方法 我是照做的 很不错
<yunfan> grub4dos可以直接映射iso的 还要什么刻盘 俄
<wm> gebjgd: 光驱是不是要清洁阿?
<wm> gebjgd: 用的时间如果长的话？
<mza_> Yuking: 优盘总该有吧……
<gebjgd> wm, 不需要
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我正准备关机，它就突然弹出来了，真是的，不威胁它还不行呢
<gebjgd> wm, 卡机品
<gebjgd> wm, 看机品
<wm> gebjgd: 我机品不行阿...
<wm> gebjgd: 幸运的是在光驱坏掉前学会了硬盘装
<yunfan> 用u盘也可以阿
<yunfan> 量产成usb-cdrom
<gebjgd> wm, 哈哈
<wm> yunfan: 怎么搞？可以做xp的盘吗？
<yunfan> wm: 量产阿 弄个量产工具 哗啦一个区 指定好iso 他给你写进去 你u盘插在主板上 就当你是个usb的光盘阿
<wm> yunfan: linux下有量产工具吗？
<yunfan> wm: 这个我也想知道 诶
<gebjgd> 显然没有
<gebjgd> 其实也有
<gebjgd> dd
<wm> yunfan: dd 可以直接把iso写进u盘，以前弄过opensuse的liveusb
<Yuking> mza_: arch那个iso可以直接在U盘上安装系统？
<mza_> dd不算吧……
<mza_> Yuking:可以。dd以后直接装。
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=317535&sid=0528faa4ee0f23a1ab10aa856cfdfb2f
<yunfan> wm: 那个写进去有啥用 俄
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 爆炸性好消息!!AMD OpenVideo Decode API开源
<mza_> Yuking:我的就是这样的。启动从usb hdd里面。
<yunfan> 写进去是iso格式的 可是你启动是hdd模式 能行么？
<Yuking> mza_: 嗯，好的，我试下。那个光驱弹是弹出来，但现在是啥盘都不认了
<mza_> Yuking:木有问题，本人自测过
<yunfan> Yuking: 你机器上没有别的发行版？
<yunfan>  
<Yuking> yunfan: 那个本本上没
<gebjgd> Yuking, 刻一
<gebjgd> Yuking, 可以
<gebjgd> Yuking, 具体问arch帮帮主小光
<gebjgd> Yuking, 看wiki去
<gebjgd> img dd过去
 * microcai 在看穿越时空的少女
<mza_> gebjgd: 直接iso都可以
<microcai> gebjgd: yep
<wm> yunfan: 就是看opensuse文档的时候用了下，liveusb也就是系统出问题时有用
<gebjgd> 都快到了。笔记本还有35分钟的电力。msi算是可以了。
<gebjgd> 就是这个键盘跟屎一样
<jtshs256> 悲剧了，问下有没有同时用openrc和fbsplash的同学……
<djkk> microcai 上次你的那个内核，能不能给个编译文件？
<gebjgd> 下车
<yunfan> Yuking: 那就是xp了 装个 grub4dos 可以映射iso的 不需要刻盘 我就是不想用xp 才要硬盘装 俄
<djkk> microcai 就你给我编译的，那个你编译成x86_64，我的是i686的
<yunfan> 话说gub4dos为何就做得那么好呢
<wm> 据说grub4dos 要停止对linux文件系统的支持，真的假的？
<Yuking> yunfan: 硬盘装如何弄，不是懒得去看wiki嘛~
<microcai> djkk:  .....
<microcai> djkk: 能运行么？
<djkk> microcai 早运行了，不能
<djkk> microcai 你给编译成x86_64了
<djkk> 启动内核，显示需要i686
<Yuking> yunfan: 反正是CDRW，也不算浪费
<yunfan> Yuking: 那你就用grub4dos映射iso的方式阿
<djkk> microcai 后来自己下载了37.1，打了中文补丁，debian先编译失败
<yunfan> Yuking: 找个文章看下 grub4dos可以映射一个iso文件为 一个hd设备的 然后你就chainloader就可以了
<yunfan> 这个方法我用过装ubuntu 俄
<Yuking> yunfan: 哦，也是……我其实还是做了个grubdos的启动U盘的~忘记了都
<djkk> microcai 后来干脆不打补丁了，发现debian编译2.6.37.1还是出错
<Yuking> 这个T60的适配器也似乎有问题了……真是啥破玩艺哦
<yunfan> 俄 我是t45 更破
<mza_> Yuking: T60还是很不错的，我上一个机器
<microcai> djkk: 关掉  framebuffer roate
<microcai> djkk: 那部分代码有 bug
<yunfan> 诶 现在xp经常跑着跑着就卡死了
<djkk> microcai 怎么关?
<Yuking> mza_: 它的电源适配器那儿似乎都拆不开，我还想用一个坏的联想适配器来换一下呢
<microcai> djkk: 配置的时候关 ......
<mza_> Yuking:适配器坏了就直接换吧。村里才50
<djkk> microcai 哇，那要够折腾了,对内核还配置的不够熟悉！！ 知道了
<mza_> Yuking:价格是同学说的，仅供参考
<Yuking> mza_: 手上有个联想的适配器，想直接把线给弄断，接上用
<Yuking> 开始启动archb
<happyaron> Yuking: 在尝试arch？
<happyaron> Yuking: 不LFS了？
<yunfan> happyaron: 我都折腾arch了
<mza_> Yuking:估计够呛
<Yuking> happyaron: 只是在一个T60上试下
<happyaron> yunfan: 我都没空折腾了。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 你就这几天嘛
<yunfan> happyaron: 当然我还是一如既往的支持ubuntu 推广ubuntu
<microcai> ...
<yunfan> 在我不折腾的机器上 还是装ubuntu
<microcai> happyaron:  unity 相当给力啊
<happyaron> yunfan: 我估计高考前都不会有时间折腾
<happyaron> microcai: 哦？
<yunfan> happyaron: 你不是保送了么
<happyaron> microcai: 都还没试过。
<Yuking> mza_: 为啥？
<happyaron> yunfan: 今天考试好不好。。。
<happyaron> yunfan: 哪有那么快让你安心的事。
<happyaron> 直保的已经被人顶了，还在等机会。
<microcai> happyaron: 崩溃时常有
<yunfan> happyaron: 哦 这个阿 能来北京就成了 不要指望大学能给你带来什么 除非是清华北大 可是他们也不过是看中校友这个资源 而不是学校本身
<mza_> Yuking: 我尝试过，没拔出来。我怕是整死了里面
<happyaron> microcai: 悲剧，和gnome-shell比呢
<happyaron> yunfan: :)
<happyaron> yunfan: 今天考试发现北大出题和组织上都比清华水
<Yuking> mza_: 我准备把线从中间给剪断，然后换着接上，这样肯定可以
<yunfan> happyaron: 你这一届好像都可以学校自主招20%
<jtshs256> 还是想问下问下有没有同时用openrc和fbsplash的同学……
<happyaron> yunfan: 扯，新闻刚播，5%以下
<yunfan> happyaron: 俄 那就是计划中
<happyaron> yunfan: 不会超过6%
<mza_> Yuking:试一下吧。
<yunfan> happyaron: 很久以前那时候自主招很爽的
<mza_> 看球去了，切瘟到死
<happyaron> yunfan: 联考多个志愿时初审都只给过一个。
<yunfan> happyaron: 好吧 要不你考台北的吧
<happyaron> yunfan: 去年还能过俩呢。
 * Yuking 决定还是用reiserfs
<happyaron> yunfan: 台北去不了，港大不给我。
<happyaron> Yuking: 你会后悔的
<yunfan> happyaron: 台北现在也招大陆学生
<happyaron> Yuking: 现在发行版都已经在丢弃reiserfs支持了
<Yuking> happyaron: 为啥？我只是在T60上用它
<yunfan> reisers还是算了吧 你笔记本上本身有xp 想读下内容都麻烦 不如ext2
<happyaron> yunfan: 但是没有机会，也没钱
<yunfan> xp下有工具读写ext2/3
<yunfan> happyaron: 争取奖学金
<jtshs256> reiser杀人呗……
<Yuking> yunfan: 你说的那个工具也可以读reiserfs
<happyaron> yunfan: 说得简单
<yunfan> Yuking: 是么 有好多工具阿 我装的那个不行
<happyaron> yunfan: 有那本事我去米国读了。
<lidb> 现在的网络让人崩溃，想传一个 1M 的文件到 dreamhost, scp 不行, email 不行，连 SMTP 都发不出去
<yunfan> happyaron: 可以阿
<myke2> 我的grub2被自动删除了
<happyaron> yunfan: 时间的问题，否则可以去新加坡。生一年病把我很多事都耽误了。
<lifeng> happyaron: 新加坡还是算了
<yunfan> happyaron: 不推荐去鼻屎大的国家 LOL
<myke2> happyaron: grub2 1.99 rc1如何
<yunfan> 行了 不瞎扯了 我去做个 html2ubb
<happyaron> lifeng: :)
<happyaron> lifeng: 比在国内没地方强
<happyaron> yunfan: :)
<happyaron> myke2: 没尝试过
<Yuking> arch的安装不错，啥都可以自己选哈
<myke2> 谁用过grub2 1.99
<yunfan> Yuking: 我觉得不如debian
<Yuking> myke2: 我现在就是
<myke2> Yuking: 确定?
<Yuking> myke2: 当然……
<myke2> Yuking: archlinux给我自动装上了这东西
<myke2> Yuking: 还是rc1……
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯，现在最新发布的就是rc1
<microcai> ？？？
<myke2> Yuking: 我知道
<myke2> Yuking: 我意思是还是rc1就上了……
<roylez_> myke2: ??? arch给你自动装了grub2？
<microcai> 穿越时空的少女为何手上有个计数器
<Yuking> myke2: grub就没有发布过稳定版
<roylez_> myke2: 我的还是0.97
<roylez_> myke2: 什么时候它换grub2，我就改回lilo去
<myke2> roylez_: 不会
<Yuking> 似乎马上要安装完了~
<myke2> roylez_: 我是自己装上了1.98, 他就自动1.99了
<Yuking> grub2挺好呀
<myke2> Yuking: 我不知道1.99是否稳定
<roylez_> 搞死机了就干瞪眼的东西
<myke2> Yuking: 不过1.98以前的确有问题
 * microcai grub2 居然终于能显示汉字了
<Yuking> myke2: 我用了几个星期，没出现过任何问题，而且还是安装到ntfs分区上了
<happyaron> microcai: 大哥你才从火星回来啊。
<myke2> Yuking: 主要是硬件兼容性
<myke2> Yuking: 1.98启动的时候经常会出现键盘无法使用
<freeflyi1g> microcai: 你火星回来了吧
<myke2> Yuking: 特别是刚刚光盘用好之后
 * happyaron grub2应该叫 grub 操作系统
<Yuking> arch默认是nano哈，那就nano哈
<microcai> freeflyi1g:  ....
<myke2> Yuking: 可惜我选的是vi
<myke2> Yuking: 上面写vi advanced什么的
<freeflyi1g> microcai: you're engaged?
<myke2> happyaron: Official的grub文档是grub2的
<myke2> happyaron: 其实grub2并不复杂的
<happyaron> myke2: 它有内存管理，可以算是个操作系统了。
<myke2> happyaron: 有些人说grub2极端复杂
<Yuking> happyaron: 反正就是让它引导个系统，别的啥功能都不用
<myke2> happyaron: 说什么无法配置
<happyaron> myke2: 呵呵
<happyaron> Yuking: 那建议你lilo
 * microcai EFI 也是一个操作系统啊！
<myke2> happyaron: lilo好像有4096什么限制的
<Yuking> happyaron: 那不行，象我老更新内核，如果忘记lilo就重启，岂不杯具了
<hymnusalae> 今天搞的有些奇怪呀。怎麽上 Google 給來個檢測到循環連接……這回又連上了……什麽東西……
<happyaron> myke2: 现在没有了吧
<happyaron> Yuking: 那就grub2吧，这是潮流
<Yuking> happyaron: 嗯，我就是grub2
 * Yuking 安装arch完毕，重启
<happyaron> ffmpeg支持monkey's audio了，不错。
<myke2> happyaron: 如果grub2是操作系统，我觉得他的Power management的确不怎么样
<happyaron> myke2: 才刚写内存管理，:(
<bootsky> 国内还有没有其他中文的论坛？
<microcai> myke2: Linux 也不咋的
<wm> bootsky: linuxsir
<Yuking> myke2: arch的包管理是哪个？
<bootsky> 有没有地址
<wm> 话说，Arch可不可以长时间不升级，有像debian的stable那样的吗
<myke2> Yuking: pacman, 自己上wiki.archlinux.org看新手手册
<wm> bootsky: www.linuxsir.org/bbs
<Yuking> myke2: 好的
<myke2> happyaron: 我记得grub2有acpi模块的，还是无法halt
<bootsky> 谢谢
<Yuking> myke2: 现在需要把无线网络配起来
<myke2> happyaron: 我insmod的
<myke2> Yuking: 看wiki
<happyaron> myke2: 不知道，没搞过。
<hymnusalae> ofan, Hello
<ofan> hymnusalae: hi
<freeflyi1g> Yuking: arch了啊
<myke2> microcai: windows不错?
 * microcai grub2 居然真的是个 OS
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: 在一个本本上arch 一下，原来想ubuntu的，结果U装不上去
<microcai> myke2: ?
<myke2> microcai: power management
<wm> 为什么中国用arch的这么多？
<microcai> wm: 很多吗？
<iPino> 从deb系毕业的大多去arch了
<wm> microcai: 到哪都有arch党，每个论坛都能看到某某某从某某某发行版叛逃到arch了
<wm> iPino: 是从ubuntu毕业的
<microcai> wm: 我跳槽去 gentoo 了
<iPino> ubuntu ？ 非洲的。——其实是英国的
<iPino> 这个不知道么？
<wm> iPino: 我就到Debian了，它最符合我使用的环境--网络流量是要钱的，玩不起arch
<microcai> rmp 系毕业的大多去 gentoo
<wm> rpm
<iPino> 哦
<hymnusalae> microcai, 為什麽 rpm 的都去 Gentoo 了？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這有什麽說法嗎？
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我不行了，小圓臉又黑了一個……
<Kandu> 指針的 nil 值為何約定成 0?
<Kandu> 好像大多語言都這樣
<ofan> hymnusalae: ...
<wm> hymnusalae: microcai猜的
<freeflyi1g> Yuking: 你啥本本啊
<hymnusalae> wm, 感覺這個應該沒有關系吧……
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: T60
<freeflyi1g> Yuking: 不可能吧
 * microcai wm yep
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 因为所有系统上用户程序的真正地址空间都不会从0开始，所以0就成了一个安全的非法地址
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: ？
<iPino> rpm系大多是为了实际工作吧
<microcai> Kandu:  dos 上可以
<freeflyi1g> Yuking: thinkpad t60?
<iPino> hymnusalae: 玄叔V5
<Jagdwurst> microcai: dos上的0处也是个rom
<Yuking> freeflyi1g: 嗯
<hymnusalae> iPino, 同好呀……昨天去ASL的時候一路上都在罵玄叔呀……
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 我覺得用 ~0 也可以吧(就是全 1)
<microcai> Jagdwurst:  乱说
<hymnusalae> ofan, 對了，把 symbol 單獨拉出來做類型的，目前就 Lisp 一個嗎？
<iPino> hymnusalae: 已经骂了很久吧……
<Jagdwurst> microcai: 那是啥？我手头没书，凭印像的
<ofan> hymnusalae: what?? 听不懂..
<hymnusalae> iPino, 只是昨天在上海聲音比較大罷了。
<ofan> hymnusalae: 学英语ing...
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 许多处理器都有清0的指令，不一定都有清1的
<hymnusalae> ofan, ……
<MaskRay> Kandu: 是不是有部分原因是比较方便，if (p) 就行
<Jagdwurst> microcai: 即然你现在明白，给个说法，好让我加深印像，下回不会错了
<microcai>        Jagdwurst ...
<microcai>        Jagdwurst  0 地址放
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 是 ivt 80x86 實模式約定的
<Jagdwurst> microcai: 哦，是
<microcai>        Jagdwurst  0 地址放 是的是中断向量表
<Jagdwurst> microcai: 疏忽
<Jagdwurst> microcai: 除0中断
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哪些方面比較方便？
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: Clementine 可以完美支持cue+ape/flac
<microcai> ？
<microcai> ？？？？？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，一下沒反應過來，在 c 語法里是方便了
<happyaron> microcai: clementine music player
<zprooz> 我来了
<microcai> ？？？？？？
<microcai> 然后呢？
<zprooz> microcai,  ?
<cyfyyd> l
<zprooz> microcai,  说我吗？
<happyaron> microcai: 然后很给力。
<microcai> zprooz: yep?
<zprooz> 刚装了sunpinyin
<zprooz> 感觉不错
<microcai> zprooz:  ... 除了速度比 ibus 快
<microcai> zprooz: 别的都垃圾
<microcai> zprooz: sunpinyin 纯属炒作
<zprooz> microcai, 准确性也不错
<djkk>  被git搞的头晕
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 其實置1也很方便， xor var 0 就好。決定用戶內存就用 0 做 nil，系統內存用 ~0 做 nil
<myke2> sunpinyin不错
<zprooz> 前天刚更新的
<myke2> fcitx-sunpinyin
<hymnusalae> 准備圍觀 microcai
<djkk> 是不是只要是个人，用git就可以修改git://git2.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git上的代码？
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: s/xor var 0/xor var,var\ndec var
<microcai> djkk: 不是人也行
<ofan> djkk: 那只是个镜像
<djkk> microcai 真的，那不是改动太多了
<djkk> ofan 然后，有人负责改动代码的审核？
<microcai> djkk:  但是改了你上传不了啊
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 那么jc,test……这一套指令都乱掉了...
<myke2> Jagdwurst: microcode
<ofan> djkk: 你是commiter才能提交，你可以提交merge request，但估计没人会鸟..
<djkk> ofan commiter应该很厉害
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 那就直接賦值
<Jagdwurst> myke2: intel的microcode还没玩过，只是学原理的时候知道怎么一回事 :(
<Kandu> Jagdwurst, MaskRay: thx. good n8
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: :)
<MaskRay> Kandu: Bye
<djkk> 受不了，下个补丁，快1G大小
<Yuking> myke2: 果然，这个网卡需要下载固件
<gebjgd> djkk: 啥发行版？
<Jagdwurst> …如果有人能写1G的代码…
<djkk> 问  microcai
<gebjgd> 小白菜
<djkk> 里面应该都是文档
<Jagdwurst> 能写1G的文本文档也很了不起
<myke2> Yuking: archlinux的linux-firmware都不全?
<djkk> http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<^k^> ⇪ title: Public Git Hosting - linux-2.6/cjktty.git/summary
<Yuking> myke2: 不知道，反正这个是不行
<gebjgd> Yuking: 什么东西？
<gebjgd> Yuking: 很多需要自己下载
<gebjgd> Yuking: 比如我的电视卡
<microcai> Yuking: hao
<Yuking> gebjgd: 现在得把无线网络弄起来才是
<Yuking> microcai: 好~
<microcai> Yuking: 我明天修复
<Yuking> microcai: ？
<gebjgd> Yuking: 无线？
<Yuking> microcai: 你在维护arch？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> Yuking: 没有任何问题啊
<microcai> Yuking:  ... cjktty
<myke2> microcai: cjktty, 是怎么弄的?
<Jagdwurst> microcai: 内个有帯输入法吗? xD
<microcai> Jagdwurst: mi
<myke2> microcai: cjktty怎么弄的
<pityonline> 请问一个文本文件如何去掉所有换行？而又不用 vi 编辑它？
<myke2> pityonline: sed 's/\n//g'
<gebjgd> Yuking: 我4台笔记本，3台都被上过arch
<gebjgd> Yuking: 没有任何一台有问题
<Jagdwurst> 从Linux2.2的时候，各个内核书上都提到了内核中文支持，居然10多年过去了，仍然这样
<pityonline> myke2 sed 's/\n//g' foo.txt 这样？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 嗯，但这个本本的确缺少两个文件，我下载弄上去就好了
<microcai> myke2: ...
<microcai> myke2:  修改一下  tty_con_write
<myke2> pityonline: -i
<microcai> myke2: 画上汉字就搞定了
<myke2> microcai: 给下代码在的地方
<myke2> microcai: 在内核树中的位置
<zprooz> 有用罗技G1 鼠标的吗？
<pityonline> myke2 不行
<myke2> pityonline: sed -i 's/\n//g' foo.txt
<myke2> pityonline: 抱歉，我搞错了
<microcai> myke2:  ...
<zhen> 。。。
<microcai> myke2:  git log 不就知道里
<zprooz> 有用罗技G1 鼠标的吗？
<myke2> microcai: 不知道你的patch从哪里得到，你说下吧，我现在正好在抄写东西，不方便
<myke2> pityonline: 这样cat foo.txt | perl -ne 's/\n//g; print' > foo.txt
<microcai> myke2:  .. 自己改的
<myke2> pityonline: sed默认是单行处理
<myke2> pityonline: ok?
<pityonline> myke2 是这样，谢谢
<farewell> 没有规则可以创建“kernel/bounds.s”需要的目标“kernel/bounds.c”。 停止，
<farewell> 编译内核模块出现的，谁能帮下
<zhen> ....
<zhen> 。。
<myke2> microcai: find -iregex tty_con 为何没有
<microcai> myke2:  ... ...
<microcai> myke2:   我睡觉里
<djkk> 再编译一次内核
<djkk> microcai add-cjk-font-that-has-65536-chars 是不是打包好的内核源码？
<Huahua> 咦，大牛都不在了
<djkk> microcai 就你那个，我误以为是补丁
<farewell> hymnusalae, 在吗
<hymnusalae> farewell, 在。
<hymnusalae> farewell, 什麽事？
<farewell> hymnusalae, 我上面的问题……
<farewell> 没有规则可以创建“kernel/bounds.s”需要的目标“kernel/bounds.c”。 停止，
<hymnusalae> farewell, 你用的 Make 是？
<farewell> 自己写的，我复制给你看
<hymnusalae> farewell, ==
<hymnusalae> farewell, 先把系統、版本、Make程序的版本給出來。
<farewell> 2.6.35-22-generic
<farewell> hymnusalae, makefile文件是我自己写的，很简单的
<farewell> 3行。。
<zhen> 。。
<zhen> 。。
<zhen> 。。
<zhen> 。。
<^k^> zhen: .. ..
<zhen> 。。
<hymnusalae> zhen, 在做什麽呢？
<farewell> hymnusalae, Make 3.81
<hymnusalae> farewell, GMake是吧。
<zhen> 试试这些
<farewell> hymnusalae, 是的
<zhen> 头一回用irc。。
<hymnusalae> farewell, 嗯。帖一下吧。看看。
<zhen> 。。
<hymnusalae> zhen, 連續這樣發無意義字符小心被踢。
<farewell> hymnusalae, obj-m:=hello.o
<farewell> KDIR=/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<farewell> all:
<farewell> 	make -C $(KDIR) M=$(pwd) modules
<farewell> hymnusalae, 就这么短，呵呵
<zhen> 我发现irc是明文发送聊天内容的
<zhen> 有没有加密的模式？
<hymnusalae> farewell, 內核的 make 方面我沒有看過，手上也沒有內核代碼。幫不上忙，不好意思。
<hymnusalae> farewell, 你再看看其它人，或者明天中午來看看。
<hymnusalae> farewell, 祝好運。
<farewell> hymnusalae, 没事，还是谢谢你
<hymnusalae> zhen, 這裏就算有也沒有用，看話題，這裏有日志。
<hymnusalae> zhen, 簡單的說5年前的聊天記錄這裏都是公開的。所以你不用想了。
<hymnusalae> zhen, 至于用 SSL 加密連接的話是有的，你可以看看網上的信息。
<iPino> Freenode上讲私密 免了吧
<zhen> 哦，我看看去
<iPino> http://emule-chinese.tk/ssl.html
<iPino> 这个里面有、
<zhen> iPino,多谢
<bootskyss> 有没有别的irc
<fengarenas> 今天人真多。突破流失了。
<bootsky> 有没有别的IRC可以使用的
<fengarenas> 你是用什么？
<hymnusalae> bootsky, 有不少。
<bootsky> 聊天之类
<bootsky> 中文的，国内IRC的服务器好 少
<hymnusalae> bootsky, 這個沒有辦法了。
<fengarenas>   没法。
<bootsky> 为何
<bootsky> 我觉得很方便
<bootsky> 还有就是linuxsir的怎么上不去？
 * Yuking 好不容易才把无线网络配好
<bootsky> 我的很好用
<Yuking> myke2: 还在不？
<myke2> Yuking: ok
<myke2> Yuking: 马上下了
<Yuking> myke2: 就一个问题
<Yuking> myke2: 它有针对WPA的wlan的启动脚本没？
<myke2> Yuking: 不知道，有一个很臃肿的netcfg，我现在是用networkmanager的
<myke2> Yuking: 听说netcfg不好，也不想折腾，用NM不错
<roylez_> netcfg我用过，只适合台式机的东西。我用wicd
<Yuking> myke2: 哦，好的。它安装时没有无线的工具包，让我折腾了半天
<myke2> Yuking: 有
<myke2> roylez_: wicd掉线麻烦
<roylez_> myke2: 我这里不掉线
<myke2> Yuking: wpa_supplicant有
<Yuking> myke2: 只有这个，没有别的
<Yuking> myke2: iw啥的都没有
<myke2> Yuking: 有
<myke2> Yuking: iwlist scan什么都能做的
<roylez_> myke2: nm依赖太多吧。而且也没有像wicd-curses这样舒服的命令行接口
<myke2> Yuking: 你没装
<Yuking> myke2: 我这儿没有，是刚刚装上的
<myke2> Yuking: 你没选
<myke2> Yuking: 有个地方
<myke2> Yuking: [*] base
<myke2> Yuking: [ ] base-devel
<Yuking> myke2: base是全选的
<myke2> Yuking: [ ] others
<myke2> Yuking: 就在进去之后选择的
<myke2> Yuking: wireless-tools
<myke2> Yuking: 如果我没记错的话就是在这里
<myke2> Yuking: wpa-supplicant在base, wireless-tools可不是
<Yuking> myke2: 哦，不过我现在装上了~
<Yuking> 现在的问题就是必须在命令行 输入命令才能启动无线
<myke2> roylez_: 正因为wicd-curses所以我还用了半天wicd, 知道发现他到网络不稳定的时候掉线不自动连接，才换上NM的
<myke2> roylez_: wicd用了一年了，NM才刚刚用
<Yuking> 先不管它，把X相关的包装上，然后再慢慢研究如何配置。发现想用好arch还是得手工进行不少配置哈？
<roylez_> myke2: 我这里掉线自动连。你需要对那个无线ap设置自动连接
<myke2> Yuking: 一种是用wicd或者NetworkManager管理，另外一种就是自己写开机脚本
<myke2> roylez_: 我设置了
<myke2> roylez_: 我看见有设置的
<roylez_> myke2: hoho...
<myke2> roylez_: 那个设置是积累
<myke2> roylez_: 鸡肋
<Yuking> myke2: 嗯，那我自己写开机脚本好了
<roylez_> myke2: 我用得好好的...
<myke2> roylez_: 已经很多人都这样，不只是我
<Yuking> myke2: 就不安装nm了
<myke2> roylez_: 你无线好，不掉线当然不会感觉。差一点的网卡，马上悲剧
<Yuking> myke2: 正在安装x/xfce4/fcitx还是要不少时间，准备去睡觉，让它慢慢下载，下载完自动关机
<myke2> Yuking: 不建议xfce4
<Yuking> myke2: 为啥呢？
<myke2> Yuking: 还是openbox || awesome
<roylez_> myke2: 你的路由器那边，如果信号不好，可以设置cts/rts的话，设为500会信号好点
<Yuking> myke2: 哦
<Yuking> myke2: 不管了，先安装mc，然后再下载其它的东西，明天再装
<roylez_> Yuking: 试试ranger？
<iMom0> 还是教育网好。
<Yuking> roylez_: ranger是干啥的
<iMom0> 下载没压力。
<roylez_> Yuking: 跟mc一路货
<myke2> roylez_: ranger好像是vim-like的文件管理器？
<roylez_> myke2: en
<roylez_> myke2: 我在忽悠他去折腾，hiahiahia
<iMom0> 弱问。51单片机在linux下怎么弄啊。过几天要交个作业。
<iMom0> win下了keil很方便。
<roylez_> iMom0: 没这实力，不会搞单片机
<iMom0> google了一下都没个答案。有提sdcc的。
<myke2> iMom0: 建议找英文资料
<Yuking> roylez_: 哦，回头也下载看下
<mza_> 娘的，更新了一把vbox，提示usb2.0没装驱动……
<iMom0> 看了下文档。不知道怎么编译 .asm 。
<iMom0> 文档里提到 $ sdcc XXX.c 会生成 .asm 不是很明白。老师没讲c。书上也大多是汇编。
<Yuking> OK。睡觉喽
<Yuking> 让它慢慢整吧
<iMom0> 安。
<Yuking> 感觉arch还是有点意思~~88各位
<myke2> roylez_: 我上次nmap -sT -O发现路由器是linux的，怎么回事
<roylez_> myke2: 什么牌子？
<myke2> roylez_: dlink
<roylez_> myke2: linksys据我所知是linux，因为他们用了gpl的代码，但是没有公布自己的源码，后来被人找上门被迫开源。于是后来有了dd-wrt，openwrt和tomato
<roylez_> myke2: dlink也是支持dd-wrt的一个牌子
<iMom0> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=140687&view=next 这个问题。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 有51单片机的烧录软件吗?
<Jagdwurst> iMom0: win下装个cygwin用吧。因为usb转RS232的驱动支持不好，没在linux下用过..
<cyfyyd> d
<cyfyyd> was synced in 3 secswas synced in 3 secs
<iMom0> 感谢 Jagdwurst 。明天试去。
<myke2> roylez: 关注一下cream-browser irc : #cream-browser
<testss> wanshanghao
<^k^>  06:14
<AFADFDAS> 有人在吗？
<AFADFDAS> ？
<ylmfos> 有没有人啊
<ylmfos> 中国人
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-13
<jiero> ls
<jiero> ls
<LOL_> 不懂。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 你说是早上还是晚上。
<LOL_> jiero: 额，早上吧
<LOL_> jiero: 只知道我们吃晚饭的时候，德国人民吃午饭，米国人民吃早饭，至于袋鼠国吃啥，还真不清楚，lol
<jiero> 你们吃晚饭的时候我们也吃晚饭
<jiero> lol
<jiero> LOL_: 你们周六睡觉的时候，这里很多人通宵。
<jiero> 哦周五也一样。
<jiero> 通宵2晚
<LOL_> jiero: 袋鼠国的人很热爱通宵工作吗？有点无法想象，，，
<jiero> LOL_: 笨，通宵喝酒聊天。
<jiero> LOL_: 周五周六啊。
<jiero> LOL_: 通宵工作是在周日周一
<LOL_> jiero: 哦，你们的星期日是第一个工作日？
<jiero>  LOL_错，
<jiero> LOL_: 周日是休息日
<LOL_> jiero: 你们那星期的第一天不是星期日吗？
<kingbo> 早
<jiero> LOL_: 不管这个。
<jiero> kingbo: 早安 小k
<jiero> eexp: 早安 ee
<LOL_> jiero: 你该吃午饭了？
<jiero> LOL_: 不错，我今天又要吃 Pizza
<jiero> eexp: 早安 ee，你要开坦克吗？
<LOL_> jiero: 没吃过Pizza&没见过Pizza...   ::>_<::
<jiero> LOL_: 花个 $5 去买个啊。
<jiero> LOL_: 我确定我吃得汉堡的数量远远不如你。
 * jiero 惊讶12.04 的inkscape竟然一直 CPU 100%工作啊
 * jiero 发现物品荒芜的地区真的很失败。
 * jiero 看到了e-ink 一类的屏幕，单独出售啊
<LOL_> jiero: 为啥？
<jiero> LOL_: 你说。。。你的为啥对应我的哪句话1？
<L-----D> e-ink屏单独出售 能用么？
<LOL_> jiero: 汉堡那句
<LOL_> L-----D: 找到个pl/m tools for x86. :D
<jiero> L-----D: 能，有视频介绍直接装载 Acer Aspire One 上。
<jiero> L-----D: 还有 USB 的种类
<jiero> L-----D: 不过说的是 Hybrid的 -就是可以当普通显示器，然后还有类似 e-ink 的能力。
<jiero> 就是彻底关闭背光
<jiero> LOL_: 因为我到出国之前也只吃了一个汉堡。
<LOL_> jiero: 没吃过汉堡＆没见过汉堡 ::>_<::
<jiero> LOL_: 骗人吧。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 你肯定骗人。。。
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> 话说也没有见过pizza
<LOL_> jiero: 不骗你，因为所处环境比较落后。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 没进过快餐店，到现在
<imtxc> LOL_: 拉面  沙县小吃也算的。。
<LOL_> jiero: 肯德基 必胜客 麦当劳，一家也没去过，
<LOL_> imtxc: 也没吃过拉面 沙县小吃，，，虽然学校对面就有，很少在外面吃
<LOL_> jiero: 就吃过一次李先生的加州牛肉面，这个你吃过没
<LOL_> jiero: 唯一的一次去加州牛肉面吃的还不是牛肉面，吃的是蛋炒饭，::>_<::
<jiero> LOL_: 说实话。我也就和别人出去才去“参观”
<LOL_> jiero: 我喜欢吃炸酱面，可惜外面很少卖炸酱面，要不就是做的很难吃。
<LOL_> jiero: 昨天中午在家吃了两大碗炸酱面，吃的好饱，
<jiero> LOL_: 哦。
<jiero> LOL_: 吃河洛
<LOL_> jiero: 河洛是啥
<jiero> LOL_: 河漏？
<jiero> LOL_: 我也不知道外地怎么叫的。
<LOL_> jiero: 哦，没听过这个词
<jiero> LOL_: 就是一种面条，汤面
<LOL_> jiero: 哦
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机分配不了USB http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363474 经过论坛的客人高人的大力指点，我终于安装好了VBXO的上虚拟机 的增强功能，并能够实现虚拟机和主体系统之间的资源共享，目前只差一样没有搞定了，就是虚拟机分配了USB ，每次我去尝试的时候都提示没有可用设备设备，可就算我把U盘 …
<jiero> roylez: 亮亮
<roylez> eexp: 我又回来了
<eexp> roylez: 关爱乳房美的胸模大赛，送给你审查。 http://news.163.com/photoview/00AP0001/20799.html#p=7Q4MGLPO00AP0001
<[ub]> eexp,啥网址y 安徽举行胸模大赛_网易新闻
<roylez> eexp: ...
<metbsd> 这么冷的天。。
<metbsd> 把小妞们冻坏了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 安装Gnome3后工具栏不见了怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363475 我用的是Ubuntu11.10，根据网上的教程安装了Gnome3和Gnome-Tweak-Tool，重新启动系统后，换成了Gnome3的界面，但是发现界面上方的工具栏不见了，如果用Gnome-classic启动是可以看到的。请问这是什么问题啊？怎么解决这个问题？请大家帮忙解 …
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<adam8157> lol
<roylez> adam8157: 当时我跟你聊那内核毛病的聊天记录还有么？
<roylez> adam8157: 我拿石头砸了你的蛋
<willmill> 当系统启动后 system load average 值比较高，且会持续一段时间时。请问我应该从哪里入手查找问题？-ps Al||more?(有些看不懂里面的参数，只知道状态和PID)
<roylez> willmill: 有可能是在updatedb，分把钟
<roylez> willmill: 高的是io，不是cpu
<willmill> 对
<roylez> willmill: iotop可以看，不过记不得能不能看进程了
<willmill> roylez: 哦，好的谢谢提示，不过好像每天第一次启动都这样。我去看看update设置。
<roylez> willmill: 那去看 /etc/cron.daily
<adam8157> roylez: 有吧
<adam8157> roylez: 咋了
<willmill> 好像不是update的问题。有215天没有更新信息了。
<willmill> roylez: 我去看看
<willmill> roylez: 有那个目录。里面有dpkg之类的
<roylez> willmill: 有没有叫做 updatedb 或者 mlocate 之类的？
<roylez> adam8157: .
<willmill> roylez: 我是在gnome下设置的更新，每两周一次。估计问题不是这个，因为启动时有：Mount all:Disconnected from Plymouth.
<roylez> adam8157: .
<willmill> roylez: 有mlocale没有updatedb
<roylez> willmill: mlocate
<adam8157> roylez: 昨晚梦到一篇长篇小说, 情节特别好和完整
<adam8157> roylez: 而且我是跟着情节在走, 不是我主动在编写
<roylez> willmill: 就是这个。你不爽它可以把它移到 /etc/cron.weekly，不过如果你更新系统，它会自己回来的。所以基本上无解
<eexp> adam8157: 不错。可以写小说的。
<roylez> adam8157: 我问你的聊天记录呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 在我这里啊 你要啥 trace?
<roylez> eexp: 依依叉披，天下无敌
<roylez> adam8157: 我只想拿那些关键字google一把
<willmill> roylez: 哇，很好，我试试。多谢～～
<adam8157> roylez: 就是tace呗 我发给你
<eexp> roylez: 你没灵感，不能控制梦境的。
<roylez> eexp: 至人无梦，哥不做梦
<eexp> 超。真宝贝啊。宝贝才不做梦。活在梦中。
<roylez> eexp: .....又说看不懂的
<adam8157> roylez: 你给我发了封邮件, 所有的trace都在里头, 还需要我给你抄回去?
<adam8157> roylez: Subject: Debian Kernel oops
<eexp> 我要教蛋蛋如何整理梦境。写小说。
<adam8157> eexp: momo
<roylez> adam8157: gmail发的，上班不看，你给我转到公司的邮箱
<adam8157> roylez: 你公司邮箱发的...
<roylez> adam8157: o....
<adam8157> roylez: 你还cc了好多人
<eexp> 这乐乐
<eexp> 发垃圾邮件，从来不记得。 lol
<imtxc> 连续两天梦见错过回家的火车， 是什么个意思？
<roylez> adam8157: .找打了
<roylez> adam8157: 找到了
<adam8157> roylez: ...吓我
<imtxc> 每次需要安装linux 就得把iso 写到U盘里面，先得备份U盘里面的文件，烦
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<eexp> imtxc: grub加载iso
<snugglecat> http://wanzao2.b0.upaiyun.com/xbimg/1007/noral/usercontent/2012/2/11/12021103184864687.png 这个是真的么
<roylez> snugglecat: 又来
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 我自动消失
<roylez> ...
<roylez> 没必要吧
<adam8157> roylez: 淫威啊
<roylez> adam8157: 必须的
<adam8157> roylez: FYI: debian backports源里有较新的内核供stable用
<roylez> adam8157: 我看看
<roylez> adam8157: 基本上没用过backport
<adam8157> roylez: .
<eexp> 最新的记事本。 http://imagebin.org/198630
<Atrix> 如何是挂载的squashfs可写阿
<Atrix> http://www.archlinux.org.cn/main/node/196大家看看这个，谁能给点思路啊
<[ub]> Atrix ⇪ ti: squashfs和aufs | archlinux 中文 - www.archlinux.org.cn
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似只有source？
<adam8157> roylez: 不是吧 我看看
<roylez> adam8157: http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=squeeze-backports&arch=amd64&searchon=names&keywords=linux
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: Debian -- Package Search Results -- linux
<adam8157> roylez: http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports/pool/main/l/linux-2.6/
<adam8157> linux-image-3.2.0-0.bpo.1-amd64_3.2.4-1~bpo60+1_amd64.deb
<adam8157> 看嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 不用私聊, 刚发错了
<adam8157> roylez: 我去backport的网站直接翻
<adam8157> roylez: http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=squeeze-backports&section=all&arch=amd64&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Package Search Results -- linux-image
<adam8157> roylez: 你搜索linux它不是说"Your keyword was too generic, for optimizing reasons some results might have been suppressed.
<adam8157> Please consider using a longer keyword or more keywords."
<roylez> adam8157: .....
<roylez> adam8157: 年纪大了，都没看到这句
<adam8157> roylez: 你都不看warning的啊
<adam8157> roylez: .
<adam8157> roylez: 也没必要装得那么新 你的需求基本就是2.6.33
<imtxc> 破机器上装gnome 开机要等半天，还是换slim+openbox/awesome了。。
<adam8157> roylez: 还有这么个wiki 好玩儿 http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Main_Page
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y WikiVS
<jyfl987> imtxc: slim跟lxdm比如何
<imtxc> jyfl987: 还都没用过 startx 呢
<jyfl987> ?
 * adam8157 startx +1
<L-----D> slim已经死了吧
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 有没有什么软件能编辑Unity-2d Launcher的应用程序列表 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363484 搜了搜有unity-launcher-editor，但貌似下载不来 Quote: sudo apt-get install bzr bzr branch lp:unity-launcher-editor ~/unity-launcher-editor/unitylaunchereditor/main.py 显示没有main.py文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeroer00 — 2012-02-13 10:29 
<jyfl987> startx感觉有点 weired
<adam8157> jyfl987: 但是比较可控, dm的都是自己搞很多初始化
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是吃一个tty
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 也是. 也有好处啊, log可以从tty1看到
<adam8157> jyfl987: out和err
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还有 如果你就是要进入桌面 总不喜欢此此都手动输入吧
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋疼的人才看那wiki
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我把startx扔到.bash_profile了
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.bash_profile
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: .bash_profile at master from adam8157/dotfiles - GitHub
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 那你每次启动bash都得起一次阿 老有错误log不好吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: profile 是login的才读
<adam8157> jyfl987: 而且我有判断的
<imtxc> adam8157: 你在debian 上用的是openbox 么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧
<adam8157> imtxc: awesome
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还专门写了个start-daemon脚本用来启动profile中的其它daemon
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你的desktop开机多少内存占用
 * MaskRay 用xinit
<adam8157> jyfl987: 500多好像
<jyfl987> adam8157: 蛮多的
<jiero> 哦。 有 开源的 Kickstarter 了咯
<jiero> 娃哈哈
<MaskRay> adam8157: startx好像没做啥事，直接xinit也行？
<caleb-> 手动输入++
<adam8157> jyfl987: mpd offlineimap dropbox啥的
<adam8157> MaskRay: startx其实是个xinit的包装, 做了一些X的初始化工作
<jyfl987> adam8157: offlineimap 你都存到本地了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯
<jiero> caleb-: 啦啦啦。 你们那里有公司自己架设云 Office的吗？
<MaskRay> adam8157: 我的startx只多初始化个xauth，其他xserver xclient啥的xinit默认也能做
<jiero> jyfl987: 很多哦。开机要 145MB 内存
<jyfl987> jiero: 啥？ 
<jiero> jyfl987: lxde
<adam8157> MaskRay: 嗯. 我是觉得没必要折腾xinit哦
<jyfl987> jiero: p 我的lxdm管的 开机要200m
<jiero> jyfl987:  12.04 Lubuntu
<jiero> jyfl987: startx的？
<jyfl987> jiero: 1204吃这么少？ 不可能吧
<jiero> gdm 占很多。
<jiero> gdm 占很多啊。
<jyfl987> 额 slim是用g++的
<MaskRay> adam8157: xinit不折腾啊，http://paste.pocoo.org/show/550074/ 这样就好，命令行直接xinit不带参数，比startx少一字节
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我在想 有哪个dm可以有以前传奇游戏那种登录效果
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 很多吧。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 或者扩大到 登录系统的效果跟登录网游那样 多好玩阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没玩过...
<jiero> jyfl987: 好吧，我没见过传奇
<jiero> jyfl987: 那是什么样子的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我不是效果党
 * caleb- 直接用 Xorg 不用 xiint
<imtxc> adam8157: how to exit awesome?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没办法 要推广桌面 只能靠眼球
 * caleb- 直接用 Xorg 不用 xinit
<adam8157> imtxc: C+S+q
<jyfl987> caleb-: 怎么用？
<caleb-> MaskRay: fcitx 支持 gtk / qt immodule 了
<imtxc> adam8157: ctrl + shift + q?
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我才不开dbus session, 那个一开, 我这种screen重度依赖用户就会经常收到错误(x重启后)
<adam8157> imtxc: 对
<caleb-> dbus--
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，多谢了，3.2内核了
<adam8157> roylez: 那么新...
<roylez> adam8157: 一般一般，天下第三
<jiero> adam8157: fedora 16, 3.2.5 了。
<adam8157> roylez: 太新的也有可能引入太多新bug...
<adam8157> roylez: 你就一台server是吧 那就无所谓了 随时修修
<caleb-> 协助 debug 嘛
<MaskRay> caleb-: 没看到外观区别。。
 * adam8157 afk
<imtxc> adam8157: 额 用了你的配置文件  进去以后就出不来了  C S q 不起作用。。
<roylez> imtxc: 不用emacs就没毛病
<imtxc> roylez: emacs 没问题啊 就是退不出awesome 了。
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 你对emacs用户下了陷井？
<jyfl987> 我靠
<roylez> jyfl987: ...可以考虑下...
<roylez> jyfl987: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/64112046gw1dq0c9tc7t2j.jpg
<jyfl987> 我那台ac100开着什么都没干 内存又吃了130多m
<imtxc> adam8157: 可以截个屏我看看你的桌面不  好像我还少配东西了。
<roylez> jyfl987: 你真小气呢
<jyfl987> roylez: 人家那是正常取暖
<imtxc> 取暖
<imtxc> ++
<jiero> jyfl987: e-ink 类屏幕——可以给 acer aspire one 装的。 我不知道从哪里能买到
<jyfl987> roylez: 没办法 那ac100总共才512m ram, 还有60多给显卡占着
<jyfl987> jiero: 没听说过有给笔记本装的
<caleb-> 取暖++
<jyfl987> jiero: 但你可以联系下高通 问问 mirasol的有没有
<jiero> jyfl987: 有啊，我看了视频了。
<jiero> jyfl987: 叫做 pixel qi
<jyfl987> jiero: 哦 那个有个公司不是在搞么
<jyfl987> 是个女的 当初在 olpc里混的
<jiero> jyfl987: 不算是 e-ink ，而是和诺基亚手机类似的。
<jyfl987> 但是我更看好 mirasol
<jyfl987> mirasol必胜
<jiero> jyfl987: 阳光下特殊显示法。
<jiero> 10寸屏幕耗电 2～4w
<imtxc> 主席为什么会这么恨emacs  呢
<jiero> imtxc: 主席很会恨
<jiero> 恨袋鼠
<jiero> lol
<jyfl987> jiero: 你先搜索下我给你说的 mirasol
<jyfl987> caleb-: 有没有办法在全局设置 记录哪个进程是哪个进程启动的？
<[ub]> 新 其它类软件 • 求解，goldendict 安装好了，怎么设置开机自启动哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363485 如题！自启动，找不到这个选项！ 关于这个软件的帖子比较乱，能不能整理下，大家应该都在用把！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 skyfighter — 2012-02-13 10:57 
<jiero> jyfl987: 那个是没有大量生产，没有广泛发布计划，小屏幕的产品。
<caleb-> jyfl987: 估计要改内核
<jyfl987> jiero: 瞎扯
<jyfl987> caleb-: 就是在 fork那一瞬间记录 而不是用 ps auxf 记录他事后的 因为设置daemon以后通常就托管到init去了 也就追查不到了
<jyfl987> 我现在一票服务不知道谁起的 wtf
<caleb-> jyfl987: 所以说要改内核嘛
<jyfl987> caleb-: 如何改？
<caleb-> 珍爱生命，少开服务
<jyfl987> 搞个模块么？
<jiero> jyfl987: 你说扯什么？
<adam8157> imtxc: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/10/beginning-awesome/
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y 开始用Awesome - Adam's
<jyfl987> jiero: 同志 你的ram得升级了
<adam8157> imtxc: 截图在此 ^^
<imtxc> adam8157: 谢谢
<adam8157> imtxc: np
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987:  qt 是怎么用呢。
<jiero> jyfl987: 如果我简单的想要把 一个命令程序套上一个图形界面——用qt，似乎还是不容易啊。。。
<jyfl987> 哈哈 kernel邮件租里 去年有两个提交尝试把forth搞到kernel里去
<caleb-> jiero: 快速上手可以用 zenity 之类的
<jiero> caleb-: zenity 我下载开了。谢了
<caleb-> jiero: zenity 是 gtk, qt 也有类似的
<jiero> caleb-: 难道 LXDE 预装这个么。。。
<jiero> caleb-: 我到不在意是 qt 还是 gtk，只是依稀记得 qt 有个designer，但是真的打开发现不会用。。。
<caleb-> zenity 用的人不少啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 我不会qt和gtk
<eexp> jiero: 白罗杰
<jyfl987> jiero: fltk我有点经验 lol
<eexp> 还是来搞点艺术的吧。 jiero
<jyfl987> eexp: 你知道 theremin么
<eexp> jyfl987: 不知道。有嘛用的
<jyfl987> eexp: 你搜索下 我想问你他那种天线哪里有卖 但是需要你去看下相关视频和说明
<eexp> 没用的，少说
<jiero> eexp: 什么艺术呢？
<jiero> eexp: 骗你的艺术》？
<eexp> 自己搜索，看不到部件型号。要我搜索？
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。
<jiero> eexp: 艺术化的 GTK 主题？
<jyfl987> 我对这领域都不熟悉 根本不知道这类天线哪里有卖 何况是型号 额
<eexp> jiero:  这个，http://imagebin.org/198635
<jiero> eexp: 好吧，我会做个 gtk 3主题。
<jiero> eexp: 好吧，我做个自动处理 这类tex的插件。。。
<jiero> lol
<caleb-> jyfl987: 居然有用 fltk
<eexp> 可以用cairo画一个，这好看的。做一个软件出来
<jyfl987> caleb-: 以前用 murgalua写过一个简单的irc client 那个自带fltk luasocket sqlite xml等一系列乱七八糟的库 所以
<eexp> 发现越生僻的， jyfl987 越喜欢说。人才啊。
<caleb-> eexp++
<jyfl987> eexp: 我是喜欢小巧的东西 fltk比较小巧 所以我就喜欢
<jyfl987> nginx redis 这些又不生僻 我不是照样喜欢说嘛
<jyfl987> 你这人观察的角度有问题
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 果壳现在跑在什么上面? vps?
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 怎么可能 独立服务器
<jyfl987> freeflyi1g: 这种事你有兴趣 我们应该私聊 这里是有log的
<freeflyi1g> jyfl987: 好
<caleb-> vps 也有可能的吧
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那得amazon那种
<caleb-> vbox forum 就跑在 vbox 上
<freeflyi1g> caleb-: if ec2 is the case
<caleb-> 按错键了…
<jiero> caleb-: lol 这样的话，我用 zenity就是要学shell 了？
<jiero> lol
<caleb-> jiero: 只是简单快速的 GUI frontend maker 嘛
<caleb-> jiero: 貌似 zenity 是 gnome 标配
<jiero> caleb-: gtk程序为主的桌面的标配，可能
<jiero> eexp: 今天早上我收到一封email，说某人 把我画的那个手加入了 喜欢的行列。。。多长时间过去了啊。。。
<eexp> 你那破手。我记得不怎么样啊。。不如我搞点印油，自己按一个。
<eexp> 省得画
<jiero> eexp: 按吧。我收集你的指纹
<jiero> eexp: å¿«
<eexp> 我扫描，然后矢量化。指纹太细，就都没了。 lol
<jiero> eexp: 你搞定吧。然后给我发来啊。
<imtxc> adam8157: 才打开 网好慢 ，还有 ，这么黑不费眼睛么
<adam8157> imtxc: 怎么会那么慢... 黑底不伤眼啊, 我觉得
<imtxc> adam8157: 旁边的哥们在BT
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的GTK 主题也用的是黑的？
<adam8157> imtxc: 没 clearlooks
<jiero> gtk 主题不要黑的，要墨绿
<willmill> 据说高对比比较保护视力，要用各种颜色轮流刺激眼睛，这样眼睛不易疲劳，如果长期看一种色彩，眼睛还是容易疲劳。
 * jiero 常年穿着颜色 绿/橘/白/黄
<willmill> 我设置主题时专门查了wiki之类的。
<naked00000> 一个文件夹里的ape，怎么批量转成flac？
<jiero> willmill: 据说的话，不如看着据说就写篇论文
<eexp> cdimage.ubuntu.com 把多线程禁止了。 nnnnd 还巨慢。
<jiero> naked00000:  去查查，方法似乎不少。
<caleb-> eexp: jigdo + torrent
<naked00000> jiero: 只会转成p3的
<eexp> caleb-: ... 开代理下载，速度也是跳上跳下的，明显限速。
<jiero> naked00000: p3是啥？
<naked00000> jiero: mp3
<imtxc> 完了之后就删了GDM 和gnome
<naked00000> for i in *.flac; do shnconv -i flac -o "cust ext=mp3 lame -b 320 - %f" "$i" -d mp3OutputDir; done  批量转mp3  不知ape怎么转flac
<eexp> 若还想继续的话，就输入下面的短句“是，按我说的做！” 这啥。 freeflyi1g
<willmill> jiero: 呵呵，只是设计前研究下别人的研究成果。
<jiero> naked00000: 哦，看到 nautilus-script-audio-convert，应该是搞好了
<eexp> 这谁翻译的。还真这样输入。头次见到。
<jiero> eexp: 那个是写了个 sh 吧
<jiero> eexp: 就是个文件。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂，echo "+xxx"是新建一行xxx麽？
<naked00000> jiero: 料敌制胜
<jiero> naked00000: 。。。
<naked00000> jiero: 哦
<naked00000> jiero: 打错字 
<eexp> jiero: 啥哦。别人没输入法，不想死哦。
<jiero> eexp: 抱抱
<eexp> huntxu: 是增加。理解非常正确。牛。
<jiero> huntxu: 你也卖萌啊
<eexp> nautilus-script-audio-convert屁用，你不如安装sox
<jiero> eexp: 老了，已经走了
<jiero> eexp: 给菜鸟就让菜鸟继续菜好了
<huntxu> eexp: jiero說你賣萌
<huntxu> eexp: 怎麽正確都不如你對cut的理解深刻啊...
<huntxu> 依神的cut用得出神入化
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20120212/n334448436.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Ubuntu发布PHP重要补丁修复多个PHP漏洞(包括php hash漏洞)-搜狐滚动
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu怎样做整机热备份 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363488 服务器6个硬盘，准备用4个硬盘安装程序和做数据服务器，想用另外2个硬盘来做热备份，请问可以怎样做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jack@jrails.org — 2012-02-13 12:03 
<hometow1> 我装了ubuntu11.10，很卡，怎么换到lubuntu？我看论坛说可以卸载untily，安装xfce，请问该如何做到？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q2006666647.htm?pid=mail.wen2
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 古代中国是一夫多妻吗？ - 精华知识 - 搜搜问问
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 古代中国是 一夫一妻多妾
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,
<roylez> huntxu: ？？？你看见啥了？
<imtxc> adam8157: cann't use fcitx/ibus??
<adam8157> imtxc: check my .xinitrc
<imtxc> adam8157: bu xing a 
<adam8157> imtxc: ... maybe some other thing wrong?
<roylez> imtxc: bie xin dandan, ta keng ni de
<imtxc> roylez: na shi zenme le ,wo yong le ta de  xinitrc le 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 他说对了啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯
<imtxc> awesome li zenme yong fcitx a 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 欧洲是一夫一妻多情人
<roylez> imtxc: zhi jie qiao "fcitx"
<jiero> roylez: 直接敲 fcitx
<hometow1> 求助，怎么在ubuntu里装xfce?
<jiero> hometow1: 直接装啊
<hometow1> 直接装不会影响原来那个untliy吧？
<MeaCulpa> 欧洲和我国最大的区别其实是女子也有继承权
<imtxc1> 弄好了 原来是emacs 里面调不出ibus
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/41Q0q.jpg
<L-----D> MeaCulpa, 我们女子没有继承权 还是欧洲他们没有
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 欧洲有，欧洲有女王。 爵位封地，女人都能继承
<L-----D> 哦 是这个意思
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这简直是我们公司的一台BladeCenter, 里面猫，鸟，鱼都有...Codename
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/WPw5V.jpg
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 单这点比我们这里高明不少，免了很多麻烦，也让贵族没必要找太多女人生男娃
<MeaCulpa> ...
<L-----D> 我们就算生男孩 还要看是不是嫡系 算不算本家吧
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/LRxeM.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ftp下载东西100%后不终止 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363496 使用的FileZilla 在nvidia的ftp下载驱动，已经下载到100%但是传输仍在继续，50多M的东西本地都下载了100多M，手动终止了 统计信息: 发表于 由 persona4 — 2012-02-13 13:18 
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 所以麻烦
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 你的github地址
<roylez> freeflyi1g: http://github.com/roylez
<jiero> roylez: 鸭。我想到了cfy
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 敲开冰就有野味吃了。冷冻保鲜的
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> jiero: 还是资本主义好啊
<jiero> roylez: 和尚终于改善伙食了
<jiero> roylez: ？
<roylez> jiero: 鸭子吃不完直接冻湖里
<tom333> 只有中国各尚不吃肉
<jiero> roylez: 今天我收到一个文档，内有一行显示无字体的方框。
<tom333> 不对，是只有汉地和尚不吃肉
<roylez> jiero: 然后呢？
<jiero> tom333: 可以吃的，不能杀生，但是老死的，这种死法的可以吃
<jiero> roylez: 然后我看是 Droid Sans 字体
<tom333> 我身边在家修行的都不能吃肉了
<roylez> jiero: o...
<tom333> 出家的就更用谈了
<woju> 吃素的会发胖的厉害
<tom333> 口口口的应该是内码转换有问题
<woju> 吃素的动物普遍比吃肉的胖和大
<Cherrot> woju: 或许因为吃肉的比较辛苦 :D
<tom333> 管它的，在这里的和尚应该很少，都可以吃。吃了它也是超渡了它嘛！^_*
<tom333> 这里是UBUNTU中文频道，肿么木有人谈LINUX啊
<reloc> 天啦
<woju> 搜索网站风头被社交网站盖过了
<tom333> 你说的是那个“非死不可”吧
<zhao> ubuntu频道谈的多
<freeflyi1g> roylez: filtersend是啥
<woju> tom333: 国内也有新浪微博
<tom333> 资本家们玩的把戏，过一段时间总找一个热点吧
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 你mutt里的
<tom333> 不然怎么和忽悠钱啊
<roylez> freeflyi1g: o ，在 bin 目录里面
<tom333> 扎克伯格
<jiero> tom333: 所以商业广告法才是最黑的法律
<woju> 等到facebook把广告做去来，应该很多商家会放弃搜索网站的广告转投facebook之类的网站
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 用 lbdb 抓取收件人的email地址，下次发邮件的时候能够用来补全
<tom333> 又一个新的亿万仔
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 有这个程序?
<tom333> 至少他们在我朝做不了
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 在dotfiles的bin目录里面，我的脚本
<jiero> tom333: 做不来就做不来，反正不需要那样的榜样。。。
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 哦
<tom333> 不是做不来，是土壤不能长出那样的植物
<tom333> 大多数话题被河蟹，那还搞个毛
<woju> 大家上过腾讯朋友没有？我觉得腾讯朋友没有多大意思
<woju> 不知道国外的人怎么那么喜欢上facebook
<tom333> 没上过
<tom333> 用过新浪和搜狐
<woju> goolgle+也没什么意思
<tom333> 新浪里河蟹的利害，搜狐里要强一点
<jiero> tom3
<jiero> tom333: 欧洲不也没有那样的么
<tom333> 红毛人的思维太保守了
<tom333> 高地人就很不错啊，经济一支独绣
<tom333> 你看看德国
<woju> 想当年视频网站没出来的时候，用谷歌查小视频看
<woju> 以前上bbs不看长贴的时候，twitter还没有出来
<willmill> 一切都会有的，有了的都会没的，然后还会再有的。不是还有人irc么？
<woju> irc人太少了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的配置文件里面没有.Wallpapper 啊？
<woju> 就这里也算大陆人最多的irc频道了
<adam8157> imtxc: 自己扔个图片就是咯
<imtxc> woju: 这里人挺多啊
<jiero> woju: 你觉得 中国大陆人 喜欢不受控制的东西么。。。
<tom333> 是啊，刚才看一下台湾那边的
<tom333> 那里是很热闹，不过都听不懂他们说的话。
<woju> jiero: 以前在bbs上看到一个签名档：自由的代价就是随时保持警惕
<jiero>  woju: 哦。
<woju> jiero: 现在大陆人喜欢自由，真要到了自由，又会怀念现在
<tom333> 是啊！
<jiero> woju: 他们根本额不喜欢，
<jiero> woju: 自由是在尊重其他人自由情况下的，中国大陆人只要自己自由。。。
<jiero> lol
<tom333> JIERO：你不喜欢自由啊
<jiero> tom333: 不算特别喜欢。
<jiero> tom333: 自由出傻瓜
<tom333> 对于你我这些还没有得到自由的人来说，怀念现在是句笑谈
<jiero> tom333: 因为人都是懒散的。
<woju> tom333: 自由也有自由的坏处吧
<woju> 我觉得最重要的是保持政府廉洁，而不是自由不自由
<tom333> 保持政府廉洁，总得有个方法吧
<tom333> 人都是有利已主义思想的。
<tom333> 自由民主了，才能找到一条大家都得利的好办法为保持政府廉洁
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7中用wubi安装ubuntu11.10后找不到硬盘其他分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363499 请各位高手帮下忙，本人菜鸟，这个问题在网上怎么都搜索不到！ 在win7中用wubi安装ubuntu11.10后，进入ubuntu系统，点击主文件夹后找不到硬盘其他分区，如C、D、E、F盘都找不到，插入优盘和光盘也不显示。 统计信息: …
<L-----D> woju, 这不是本质的解决办法 我觉得
<L-----D> 贪婪是人性
<tom333> 是的，就是要利用贪婪这一人类最大的本性
<tom333> 你以为别的的自由民主是天生就有的啊！
<tom333> 都是在无数次经验教训中总结出来的
<woju> 现在的中东一些国家，似乎正在走向民主，但是大家目前都不爱去
<tom333> 那个是激进式民主，如越南就好了吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 还是feh好用
<adam8157> imtxc: 你平时看图也用feh?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我设置wallpapper 就会用feh
<imtxc> :-D
<adam8157> imtxc: 单纯桌面的话 hsetroot就很好啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 没看出来好在那里... 我设置桌面用hsetroot, 看图用mirage
<woju> 黑客组织Anonymous到底有多少人？
<L-----D> tom333, 我觉得自由民主是伪命题  当代政治经济体系就是垄断和不平等的
<jiero> lalla
<jiero> 你们再在这里谈，就踢飞
<jiero> 这里不是讨论理念问题的。
<Cherrot> lol
<tom333> 嘻嘻！
<tom333> 回归正题，UBUNTU
 * adam8157 sed 中怎么使用环境变量
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 需要安装无法信任的软件包问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363501 更新不能，有此提示，看到有的人建议update下软件源，但是用sudo apt-get update刷新软件源时，有gpg错误，现在无法更新了，请高人指教，谢谢 W: GPG 错误：http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_u …
<roylez> adam8157: 回回 http://i.imgur.com/g4BhR.jpg MeaCulpa 
<roylez> adam8157: 直接用啊
<imtxc> ~/.Wallpapper/Arch.jpg isn't an existing wallpapper or a valid option
<roylez> adam8157: 双引号
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯
<adam8157> roylez: 发现是双引号的原因了
<roylez> adam8157: .......
<roylez> adam8157: 我该说神马呢
<roylez> adam8157: 一个渣字已经不能形容我的感受了
<adam8157> =,=
<roylez> adam8157: ee又跑掉了？
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/TfWTz.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 晓不得
<jiero> roylez: 真闲啊。。。
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/T3WsT.jpg
<Kandu> roylez: shell 就是渣，設計得這麼拐彎抹角，陷井無數
<roylez> Kandu: 说shell渣的都是渣渣
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/Gk1HM.png
<jiero> roylez: 哦。
<Kandu> roylez: 屁
 * jiero 看到 Kandu被鄙视了
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/aWH7u.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 今天忙呢, 明天要写weekly report...
<roylez> adam8157: 我一般无视report
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/CqvXv
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y Waiting Patiently. - Imgur
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 这T
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/7Bc9K.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 说实话我想要一件。泡吧神器
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我们这里有几个没前途的人在讨论跟cmvc相关的开发问题。我同情他们
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/fHqDb.jpg
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • window 7 专业版，安装Ubuntu10.4 失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363503 怎么装10.4 都不成功，每次 进入Ubuntuload进度那个画面后，然后就电脑黑屏。 主机灯不闪了。求救 用了以下几种方式： 1 U盘引导安装 2 光盘启动安装 3 打开光盘，打开wubi直接安装 4 参考 viewtopic.php?f=77&t=348452 使用 grub4dos安装，发 …
<woju> 这里有百度的人没有？要是百度也开个irc频道就好了
<woju> 百度知道这么好的东西现在人气越来越不行了
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooo
<woju> bbs这么好的东西也被论坛给取代了，唉！
<fivesheep> 百度知道??
<fivesheep> 地球人都知道 stackexchange啦
<woju> stackexchange有回答提示没有？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。
<woju> 腾讯应该开个irc服务器的
<L-----D> 你高估腾讯智商了
<adam8157> roylez: 发现个ruby写的比较出名的日常工具 https://github.com/aziz/tmuxinator
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: aziz/tmuxinator - GitHub
<ofan> 开白钻才能上irc
<roylez> adam8157: 苹果机下写的呢
<MaskRay> cfy: 你并行了？
<roylez> adam8157: xterm底下的monaco没发显示那么多字符吧
<adam8157> roylez: 咱不用monaco
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，是的。
<roylez> adam8157: 那你太悲催了
<adam8157> roylez: 就不用就不用 lol
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍦ 
<imtxc> 中文
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可怜的娃娃
<imtxc> adam8157: 原来退出awesome 是mod4 + Shift + q
<roylez> adam8157: metaexploit，貌似这个名字
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦, 不好意思. 我刚说错了
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在好了，终于可以用了，在这里面，鼠标就完全没有用了是不？
<huntxu> imtxc: 隨便改的嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 有用的啊
<huntxu> roylez: monaco字符也沒那麽少吧
<huntxu> roylez: 不是xterm的問題麽
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11中virtualbox使用usb http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363508 我在ubuntu11安装了virtualbox，虚拟了xp。但是虚拟机里不能发现外面的usb 找了网上的解决办法，说是在/etc/fstab添加 none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1002,devmode=664 0 0 （见 http://www.360doc.com/content/09/0316/2 ... 7640.shtml ） 然而 ubuntu11 并没有/proc/bus/usb文件，他 …
<roylez> huntxu: 不知道。反正我是不明白。c糕手，你赶紧提交patch啊
<huntxu> roylez: 你才寫C，你全家都寫C
<huntxu> roylez: 你兒子以後也得當程序員
<roylez> huntxu: ....
<huntxu> 這個詛咒太惡劣了
<huntxu> roylez: 我記得，攝氏度的符號xterm是出不來的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Brocade就是混乱，新拆包的switch 有4个密码要设置，admin, root, factory, user
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: factory和admin，誰高級
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: admin
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: factory只是恢复原厂设置
<MeaCulpa> admin 能抓到sensitive data
<roylez> huntxu: 你高级，你全家都高级
<adam8157> roylez: 刚不知道按啥把screen全杀了...
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: +1
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的这个配置文件真好用，谢谢你啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 不用客气 :)
<roylez> imtxc: 你要求真低
<imtxc> roylez: 能用就好了啊
<imtxc> roylez: 我也抄了你的vimrc了
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/198655 他们这种黑色的很酷的壁纸都是在哪下载的哇
<L-----D> imtxc, 壁纸这种 我推荐 deviantART
<hamo> amoskong: 你居然来这边了？？？
<amoskong> hamo, 潜伏
<amoskong> 哈哈
<hamo> amoskong: 好吧..有个kvm的问题问你呢...gtalk...
<soiamso> 竟然在这个下午有110人，有活动？
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 发一个以前写的Windows分区自动挂载配置工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363513 下载地址： http://code.google.com/p/debbuilder-cn/downloads/list 文件名：deepin-mount-toolsc.deb Windows分区自动挂载配置工具 支持NTFS/FAT32 DeepinScrot-1247.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 wcss2010 — 2012-02-13 15:14 
<Cherrot> loli.lu 上出现了34G的唯美AV……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Brocade 果然是二货
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: firmwareDownload拼sftp url拼半天还是不对
<MeaCulpa> 文档里也轻描淡写
 * gfrog 啊，奥利奥味道果然不错
<MeaCulpa> FW比个linux liveCD小不了多少
<ofan> Cherrot: av?
<Cherrot> ofan: 嗯 X-art 的
<ofan> Cherrot: 写真..
<ofan> Cherrot: av和写真都部分...
<Cherrot> ofan: 是影片 我在海盗湾见过这个超大种子
<L-----D> :o
<L-----D> 赶紧去围观
<Cherrot> ofan: 不信你下个看看呗;)
<ofan> Cherrot: 木兴趣
<zzz> :-D
<L-----D> 这也太大了
<ofan> L-----D: 还行，一般打包bt下，一个就20G
<Cherrot> L-----D: 可以单文件下载
<jiero> Lxpanel 真差劲啊。。。
<jiero> 卡死是常见的。
<L-----D> 我去找个种子
<hamo> gfrog: 怀念rh的奥利奥阿..
<jiero> amoskong: 你是什么人？
<amoskong> jiero, ubuntu 用户 ：）
<gfrog> hamo: 现在过来吧，我请客，敞开吃，哈哈。
<jiero> hamo: 哦
<hamo> gfrog: 额...画个圈圈诅咒你...
<jiero> amoskong: 为什么 hamo 怕你？
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<hamo> ^_^
<jiero> hamo: 我会把蛤蟆命名为 hamo的。
<jiero> hamo: 敬请期待哦
<hamo> jiero: ...
<jiero> hamo:  wesnoth 的 add-on Animal 是我搞得，那么下一个就画蛤蟆～
<jiero> 啊哈哈
<amoskong> jiero, 没怕呀， 我们是朋友同事
<jiero> amoskong: 哦。
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<jiero> ofan: 。。。还搞这个，你不如直接网上买卖二手物品赚钱。。。
<ofan> ji
<jiero> ofan: 这样也许赚得更多
<ofan> jiero: 没空
<jiero> 你叫喊 ssh vpn 难道就有空了？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> ofan: 服了你了。
<ofan> jiero:  边玩去
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍧ 
<imtxc> adam8157:awesome 可以有个程序菜单不呢？
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以. 配合debian menu. 但是我把整个菜单都关了的, 想弄的话去看awesome在arch上的wiki
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要被Brocade 逼疯了
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩 好 我是ubuntu  w我先去瞅瞅
<roylez> MeaCulpa: good
<imtxc> adam8157: 你给关了。。？
<imtxc> 那运行程序都只能是命令了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 是啊, 没有菜单. 我用快捷键和gmrun
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫无论如何都指定不对firmwareDownload的路径
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<cfy> roylez: 乐主席
<hamo> imtxc: 他的配置特别扭... @adam8157
<hamo> adam8157: 卡帮我还了？sarah有没有说起我？
<adam8157> hamo: 扭?
<adam8157> hamo: 换了, 她忘了...
<adam8157> hamo: 在我提醒下好半天才想起
<hamo> adam8157: T_T -_-!!!
<roylez> hamo: sarah.... 
<roylez> hamo: 你想吃天鹅肉了？
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<hamo> roylez: 咋我们公司都是天鹅嗫...
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<adam8157> hamo: 用上linux了?
<caleb-> 运行程序都是命令++
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我类个去，终于明白了，ftp/sftp/scp不支持子目录
<jiero> caleb-: 好玩好玩。来玩wesnoth
<fhmdgxs> 23:47 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-cn was synced in 4 secs
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Brocade公司都Linux小白玩Linux
<kingbo> jiero: openttd好玩
<hamo> adam8157: 我自己在电脑里搞了个linux
<jiero> kingbo:  不会玩商业。
<kingbo> jiero: wesnoth有汉化imnc，怕Ｅ文
<kingbo> jiero: wesnoth有汉化没?
<jiero> kingbo: 什么？没关系，wesnoth 我都是在没汉化完之前玩的，玩完了再翻译
<kingbo> jiero: 呵呵，玩过一次，Ｅ文实在太烂，没玩懂
<jiero> kingbo: 怎么可能。。。我2007年就把60%翻译完了
<kingbo> jiero: 有中文包了，多谢，有空试试去
<adam8157> HajasLm: 可怜
<HajasLm> adam8157, ???
<adam8157> HajasLm: 发错了 不好意思
<HajasLm> :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 悲催了，斯考特被i-lab的偷走了
<imtxc> 发现主席的github 里面也有awesome配置
<roylez> adam8157: https://github.com/jondruse/screeninator
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: jondruse/screeninator - GitHub
<roylez> adam8157: 跟我的状态栏几乎一样
<adam8157> roylez: 咋又是ruby...
<roylez> adam8157: ruby的项目满地都是
<eexp> 破蛋蛋，论坛有人骂你。赶紧去掐架。
<Cherrot> 论坛的邮件订阅不管用了啊
<roylez> eexp: 链接呢？
<eexp> updating keystore /etc/ssl/certs/java/cacerts...
<eexp>   error adding /etc/ssl/certs/cacert.org.pem
<eexp>   error adding /etc/ssl/certs/ca.pem
<eexp>   error adding /etc/ssl/certs/AddTrust_External_Root.pem
<roylez> eexp: .
<adam8157> eexp: 咋可能
<eexp> Cherrot: 你可以 /msg oneleaf xxx 直接问。在irc。
<eexp> adam8157: 真的
<roylez> eexp: 链接呢？
<adam8157> eexp: 链接呢
<eexp> 蛋蛋没发过几句。自己找嘛。
<roylez> /kick eexp 
<adam8157> eexp: 没找到
<eexp> 自己的话，自己都找不到。呵呵。
<eexp> 我忘记了
<adam8157> eexp: 确实找不着哦
<roylez> eexp: 你又在搅混水
<adam8157> roylez: 踢他
<roylez> adam8157: 踢他
<MeaCulpa> roylez: what?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀OP大戰
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Scott去做Lab苦力？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: i-lab
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今年第一天上班就听到噩耗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我是说，他去美国做ilab的 op?
<MeaCulpa> 还是在上海被弄去ilab
<roylez> 上海
<jiero> haha1
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 关系转么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 估计要转
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那你们那里还有几根葱...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 擦，iLab人那么多了还搞
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我们要被人合了
<MeaCulpa> AIX -> Linux?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 据说要用神马buildforge来管理代码
<MeaCulpa> 完了，你以后天天要骂蛋蛋了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aix -> hp/solaris
<jiero> qt4 有好玩的效果了。
<MeaCulpa> hp/solaris也没几个人啊
<jiero> 为啥没有 QT的  
<jiero> DM ？
<adam8157> 0_o
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当一根葱
<adam8157> jiero: ?
<jiero> adam8157: 突然想到要说这个哦。
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> ada
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 以后就是UNIX和Linux两派了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: en
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我很想来你们这里帮忙，但是公司得养我3个月不干活，哈哈
<imtxc> 晕  vimperator也可以安装插件？
<adam8157> imtxc: en
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 产假?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要不先辞职，你再推荐... 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 去，小孩子不懂别乱说
<eexp> 啥。18m难道要革命了？
<eexp> 支持内讧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好好休息, 别着凉啊 lol
<adam8157> eexp: .
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 退役了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 木有，说说的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: AIX越来越挫了，去玩玩Solaris也好，装B
<adam8157> imtxc: 你连我的irssi配置都抄...
<imtxc> adam8157: 我抄的是自动连接
<MeaCulpa> 你公开了，别人抄抄无妨
<imtxc> adam8157: 阿 还有 你怎么看出来的啊。
<adam8157> imtxc: quit的message和我一样...
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<imtxc> adam8157: 我去改改
<MeaCulpa> 求T了imtxc和蛋蛋 供观摩
<Kandu> 有啥庫可在載入 png bmp 等 pixmap 圖後，轉換到 svg 的?
<adam8157> imtxc: :)
<L-----D> Kandu, 调graphicmagic
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: T了看不到的 [Quit: Take the red pill...]
<Kandu> L-----D: 內存裡邊呢?
<imtxc> ^^
<imtxc> adam8157: 抄了你的自动连接ubuntu-cn 然后没有改  sorry
<adam8157> imtxc: 呵呵 没关系的, 我就是说说而已
<imtxc> 我就满世界的抄啊。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍨ 
<fengya90> 啊啊啊，opera折腾死我了
<fengya90> 谁有经验啊，kde下opera字体渲染太搓比了，谁给个链接参考参考
 * adam8157 我们内网irc都有Netsplit哦...
<imtxc> adam8157: 发现还多抄东西了  你的收到消息播放声音的软件我没 刚才发现
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<tenzu> ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Linux派水平越来越不行了...
<tenzu> roylez: adam8157 半个小时前, 我报到了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为啊。我们都是桌面用户了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没说这里
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 说世界上，Linux已经接近娱乐系统来
<adam8157> tenzu: 啧啧 啥时候上岗
<tenzu> adam8157: 等开学了, 23号
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 本来就是，我当年要Linux仅仅是因为ext3可以下>4G的毛片
<adam8157> tenzu: 老师好
<MeaCulpa> jiero: mldonkey+ext3
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 您真单纯
<tenzu> adam8157: 乖, 将来给你介绍漂亮学妹
 * adam8157 晚上还想吃腊排骨和腊香肠... 这几天吃肉太多了
<adam8157> tenzu: 老师好!
<roylez> adam8157: linux可以用带字母的uid么？
<roylez> adam8157: 应该是不可以的吧？
<Cherrot> 以后推广linux时可以加上 看片专用系统 字样
<adam8157> roylez: 可以 /dev/sda1: UUID="bb5d3311-4410-410a-90ec-5619aadbe695" TYPE="ext4"
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一天两个腊味，癌症想你招手
<roylez> adam8157: uid，不是uuid
<adam8157> roylez: o 不行吧
<adam8157> tenzu: lol 213
<roylez> adam8157: 鄙公司的ldap输出uid很多带字母
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯, 真是巧了
<imtxc> test
<adam8157> roylez: 那是你们系统的uid, 又不是linux系统的
<adam8157> imtxc: fail
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍩ 
<MeaCulpa> 凤飞飞挂了
<roylez> adam8157: 问题是我用ldap登录了
<imtxc> adam8157: 还真fail 了  我都装了sox了
<adam8157> imtxc: 我用的aplay好像 alsa-utils
<imtxc> test
<adam8157> imtxc: pass
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍩ 
<cece> gebjgd: ..
<imtxc> ^k^: nihao 
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<tenzu> jiero: yooooooooooooo
<jiero> tenzu: 疼老师好。
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐女子
<jiero> tenzu: ...
<imtxc> ^k^: 我就不信了！！
<^k^> imtxc, 这是真理。  ㍩ 
<adam8157> imtxc: 你试试直接用aplay播放wav文件有没有声音
<imtxc> adam8157: 其实我用的学校的机器  没有耳机  没有声音~~~
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍩ 
<Cherrot> 挺喜欢stackOverFlow的论坛样式的:) 比如这个 http://forum.jgraph.com/
<^k^> Cherrot,啥网址y JGraph Q&A Forum
<imtxc> ^k^: 再来
<^k^> imtxc, “”。  ㍩ 
<imtxc> adam8157: 我知道了  应该是gnome 那个通知
<imtxc> /bin/sh: notify-launch: not found
<huntxu> imtxc: 抄配置？
<imtxc> huntxu: 恩啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 配置要從頭寫
<huntxu> 才有誠意
<imtxc> huntxu: 又不会写  抄来先用起来然后改
<adam8157> imtxc: 那是我的一个脚本...
<huntxu> 啊哈
<imtxc> adam8157: 我也没看配置文件里面提到它了
<imtxc> 唉  我还是按huntxu 说的重新来把
<adam8157> imtxc: notify那个pl里头改下就是咯
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 关于软件许可证的感想 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363526 这个跟知识产权有莫大的关系 以下就笔者个人的理解 大体来说 专有 好比谁搞了一个什么 可以授权别人用 而且用的人只能自己用 收不收费 怎么用 用什么 都是那谁说了算 GPL 好比谁搞了一个什么 别人可以随便用 用完可以送人 只是送人 …
<joe___> liuzhoou: hello
<liuzhoou> joe___: hi
<MeaCulpa> 又有人来喷了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 每天小賺150
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 穩定提升，別跑輸通脹率就行
<adam8157> roylez: 下下来learn ruby the hard way源码 自己编译了一份pdf...
 * LOL_ Adele在54th Grammy上提六中六，太。。。
 * jiero 很好奇为什么总有人来潜水。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，你也ruby
<adam8157> huntxu: 看看
<imtxc> ^k^: 我给删了
<adam8157> huntxu: 虽然从直观上说, 不喜欢ruby的风格
<huntxu> adam8157: 來perl怎麽樣
<adam8157> huntxu: 都是老怪物用的东西 算了
<^k^> imtxc, 休息一下...  ㍩ 
 * LOL_ Adele横类通扫，太让人无语了，Katy Perry Lady Gaga Bruno Mars Rihanna全都去泪奔吧，一人横扫六个。。。她现在就差个终身成就奖没拿了，
<huntxu> LOL_: 悼念houston了麽？
<LOL_> huntxu: 貌似悼念了，
<imtxc> ^k^: 又装上了。
<LOL_> huntxu: 2011的音乐市场简直差爆了，除了Adele的1700万专辑销量，其它的都很差
<^k^> imtxc, 响应。  ㍩ 
<huntxu> LOL_: 這是准備2012
<LOL_> huntxu: 不会吧，
<LOL_> huntxu: Katy的TD感觉应该去去年的格莱美上，
<jiero> lol_ 我也就喜欢 katy 的fireworks 这个。其他的么。不知道啥意义。
<imtxc> ^k^: notify-osd装好了
<jiero> lol_ 好吧。adele 的收音机里放到爆了。。。以前是 lady gaga，也有 katy perry ——后来我才知道的
<LOL_> huntxu: 去年格莱美上Eminem那叫一个牛X,忘是九项还是十项提名了，可惜今年。。。
<jiero> lol_ Martin Solveig - Hello 以前经常在收音机里听到
<LOL_> jiero: 她就差个终身成就奖没拿了。。。
<jiero> lol_ katy perry 好像就没拿过什么奖～刚查了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍩ 
<LOL_> jiero: 很正常，她一直就没拿过奖，lol
<LOL_> jiero: 她貌似出道至今都没拿过奖，但不可否认TD卖的很火
<adam8157> yooo
 * LOL_ 吃饭去，
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> lol
<yall> Use-Perl: 才好。
<yall> use Scripts::camelCase;
<jiero> 论坛挂了？
<jiero> lol
<yall> jiero: 吾这里，好的。
<jiero> 不是吧。
<zzz> :-D
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 大家都用什么图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363530 最近有点想装arch了，不知道装完后用什么图形界面好，个人比较喜欢gnome2，不过google了一下，貌似没有什么好方法能装上gnome2，gnome3还行，就是觉得还不太完善，据说大家还用e17，这个我以前从没听说过，咋样？arch最适合什么呢？ 统计信息:  …
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 想看 maya 的画像么， 没画完的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不看，我都有
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我画的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不是照片
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 沒興趣
<jiero> not working
<LOL_> hi
<^k^> LOL_, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 有木有可以 批量解壓 rar的 命令
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: for i in *rar; do 7z x $i; done
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..竹蓆。。可以麼？？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么不行
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 不行，，
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: .
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 自己解决
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ for i in *rar; do rar x $i; done 才行
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..不能 7z..
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你的/usr有单独分区么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【Linux下运行期自动检测动态库的解决方案】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363533 比如有个软件叫demoapp，依赖包xxx >= 1.0.0， 在编译的时候有cmake、autoconf、pkgconfig等工具，可以自动检测libxxx的版本、动态库位置、头文件位置，如果没装xxx或 者xxx版本过低，则编译失败。 假如符合条件，找到libxxx …
<lolicon> 7z 的话要装 7z-rar
<huntxu> lolicon: 7z是殼？
<zider_> 请问ubuntu 11.10 如何 登出时自动记录运行的程序？
<CyrusYzGTt> lzma 纔是主核吧
<lolicon> p7zip-rar
<Relaed> ls
<roylez_> adam8157: 在？
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚回
<roylez_> adam8157: strtol 能对付任意进制的转换吗？比如36进制到10进制
<MaskRay> roylez_: yep
<adam8157> roylez_: 不行
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 我没试过
<adam8157> roylez_: MaskRay 有个base的参数, 但是我没试过.
<roylez_> MaskRay: 'AVCA005'这种，它自己就知道V=32吗？
<roylez_> MaskRay: 还真可以
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • gnome-shell 无法启动 求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363536 终端提示信息: quanru@劝儒:~$ gnome-shell --replace Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:3:14: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'. Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:52:20: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'. Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-w …
<hamo> adam8157: 我真心觉得百度这堆人比咱们猥琐多了...
<adam8157> hamo: 我们又不猥琐 你走了之后风气好得很 嗯嗯
<sjj> hello
<^k^> sjj, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...我真是被你们带坏了...
<hamo> test
<adam8157> hamo: 少来
<hamo> adam8157: 他们居然在女生面前讨论2月14日出轨节的事情...
<hamo> adam8157: 搞得我当时觉得压力好大...
<adam8157> hamo: 我吃饭去了...等会再说
<lolicon> 异教徒
<psychologe> 我用的xchat,有没有什么方法设置一下，让它不显示用户离开或加入的信息啊！太多了，碍眼！
<psychologe> 像这种信息：est (~est@222.210.30.232) has joined #ubuntu-cn
 * LOL_ 有选择恐惧症，谁能帮帮俺
<Cherrot> LOL_: 选老婆？ :D
<LOL_> Cherrot: 很多东西
<Cherrot> LOL_: 哦 不是开玩笑呀~ 那可就帮不了你了
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: Hello, 
 * LOL_ os那么多不知选哪个，语言又那么多，编译器又那么多，手机又那么多，学科又那么多，，，这个世界不能简单点吗，最好每样东西只有一样，这样就不用选了，多好
<zokr7et> LOL_: 没有竞争就没有发展，在中国，很多东西不用选（不能选），已经很幸福了
<LOL_> zokr7et: 哦
<Cherrot> LOL_: 你这么一说 我也成病友了……
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..hello
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 前幾十天你介紹的 freessh被 封印過。。 
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我的扬声器不响怎么办
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac299262/
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 我国的农药广告已经阻止不了了! (内有四大天王) - AcFun.tv
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: Fedora 16 / xffce4 才发现没声音
<LOL_> Cherrot: 哎，可能都是追求完美的心理在作怪，遇到的漂亮妹妹，于是就想有没有比她还漂亮的，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: nvita.org ？ 前段时间确实上不去
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ... 嗯，我建議你升級完整的同一個版本的alsa,..我前段時間也是這樣，， 後來去updates-testing升級 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 並且，奇怪的是 瀏覽器的flash視頻有聲音，。，
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 有木有新的介紹，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 前几天折腾 ArchLinux ,快疯掉了，还是滚回来用Fedora
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 没啥，在学习Automake
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你用的Fedora 16 x86_64吧，什么桌面环境？
<yall>  :em20 
<Cherrot> LOL_: 是啊，总是避免不了这样想，导致女朋友还总是生气:(
<zokr7et> Cherrot: 没有女友才是最好的选择
<Cherrot> LOL_: 而且导致写代码也没效率，总是顾虑这顾虑那不敢动手
<Cherrot> zokr7et: lol
 * happyaron ported new version of netcat-openbsd
<LOL_> Cherrot: 有女友真好
<Cherrot> LOL_: :)
<imtxc> ls
<iaXe> ls -lah
<yall> ls
<iaXe> 有ubuntu真好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么卸载matlab? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363545 在自己的目录下面, 用 whereis matlab 返回 matlab: 但是我去自己目录里,根本找不到matlab文件夹阿? 到底装到哪里了呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-02-13 20:19 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 就是 gnome3...
<Relaed> 有人知道怎么把tmux的状态栏放到顶上去么
<Relaed> 能不能放到顶上去
<Relaed> ...
<roylez_> Relaed: 不知道，screen就会，lol
<Relaed> roylez_: 杯具，但是screen不能垂直分屏
<roylez_> Relaed: 从来不用分屏
<Relaed> roylez_: 好吧...
<Relaed> roylez_: 看到sourceforge上有人request feature
<Relaed> 太强了，homebrew连bitlbee都能装...
<roylez_> Relaed: homebrew ... http://dywypi.org/2012/02/back-on-linux.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: Back on Linux — dywypi.org
<roylez_> tenzu: http://dywypi.org/2012/02/back-on-linux.html
<tenzu> roylez_: 我下午报到了
<roylez_> tenzu: 归神位了？
<tenzu> roylez_: 至少开始算工资了, 要不然这上半个月又没钱拿
<roylez_> tenzu: hoho
<tenzu> roylez_: 我想在每次打开screen的时候, 一个tab开irssi, 一个tab开ssh, 能搞么?
<roylez_> tenzu: screenrc最后加 screen irssi
<Relaed> roylez_: 文章说的没错。。不过我的三星笔记本+archlinux的配置三年前烧掉了显卡
<roylez_> tenzu: screen ssh xxxxx
<Relaed> roylez_: 应该说是主板..
<roylez_> Relaed: .
<roylez_> Relaed: 高手。烤羊肉串烧的么？
<Relaed> roylez_: power_management出问题
<MaskRay> tmux new -d -s irssi -n irssi irssi \; new -d -s default -t irssi \; new-window
<happyaron> MaskRay: byobu 的 tmux 默认配置不习惯
<yall> MaskRay: tmux对宽字符支持太差了。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我现在还是用screen
<MaskRay> happyaron: 不知道byobu
<MaskRay> happyaron: 是个screen配置？
<happyaron> en
<MaskRay> yall: tmux的命令有规律，好记，支持垂直分屏
<Relaed> ls
<zzz> 中国黑客入侵印度微软商店，发现密码也是明文保存http://www.36kr.com/p/82969.html
<^k^> zzz,啥网址y 中国黑客入侵印度微软商店，发现密码也是明文保存 | 36氪
<Relaed> Ooops
<MaskRay> happyaron: byobu有tmux配置？
<yall> MaskRay: 至少，现在，吾没分屏的必要。
<happyaron> MaskRay: en
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 大家快来看，我的ubuntu12.04这是怎么了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363551 Screenshot1.png刚安装时只有unity 和unity 2D 可选，现在居然有了gnome classic ，这是怎么回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh — 2012-02-13 20:39 
<MaskRay> happyaron: 居然同时支持tmux screen。不过那些bash太脏了
<roylez_> MaskRay: 想不到你居然讲干净
<MaskRay> roylez_: usr/bin/byobu-ugraph,  lines=$(wc -l $file|awk '{print $1}') 这种写法都出来了
<yall> .
<yall> MaskRay: 按照道理说，shell里，有$的地方，就要有引号。
<lolicon> yall: 怎么个差法……
<MaskRay> yall: $() 里是不分词的，所以不要紧
<MaskRay> yall: 我错了，zsh不分，bash分
<roylez_> MaskRay: 在我看来，只要是把配置专门当软件发布的，都是走错了方向
<yall> MaskRay: 还有，变量里可能有空格。写脚本，要严谨点。
<tenzu> 刚才洗头去了
<tenzu> roylez_: 同时开两个咧? irssi和ssh一起
<roylez_> tenzu: 分两行写
<roylez_> tenzu: 梳子给你家女王了？
<tenzu> roylez_: 前天拿到的, 不过女王还没试用
<yall> roylez_: 把默认配置，附在git tree里。可以参考。
<tenzu> roylez_: 大姨子试用了, 说很好用
<roylez_> tenzu: 你家大姨子也忒威猛了。神马都抢你的
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • gnome 3 + Ubuntu 11.10 更新后怎么成这样了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363555 自动更新了一下，好像被安装了全局菜单(我根本没有安装过全局菜单)，开机就启动了，查看启动项又没有，哪位知道这是如何去掉啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 joeroot — 2012-02-13 21:03 
<tenzu> roylez_: 买了俩...
<roylez_> tenzu: 嚎呢
<roylez_> tenzu: http://item.beta.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15464280751
<^k^> roylez_,啥网址y 猪（散卖，每块16元，第五期）-淘宝网
<tenzu> roylez_: 我找大姨子代付, 她非得也买一个
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 你掏钱？
<tenzu> roylez_: 各买各的
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 大姨子对各种电子产品和新奇玩意儿都相当感兴趣
<roylez_> tenzu: geek-bone...
<L-----D> 这是爱心募捐？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ksh/zsh我一直觉的source 和 autoload木有太大区别，现在发现还是很大的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: . autoload 是只加载定义
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: souce的时候我的function都被跑了一遍...包括那些访问网络的...贼慢
<roylez_> L-----D: 对
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 恩，我想我之前进shell怎么那么慢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 有道理。。。不过我不想把那些function放单独的文件了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我有个.func, 直接autoload了
<MeaCulpa_> 里面一陀陀的curl wget
<snugglecat> 茂名市整个政府都被端了
<adam8157> tnice: 又买了个啥
<Relaed> snugglecat: ??
<snugglecat> 市长，副市长， 市委书记
<adam8157> tnice: 发错了...
<snugglecat> 几乎全军覆没
<adam8157> roylez_: 他又买了个啥?
<L-----D> 双规？
<snugglecat> 抓了
<snugglecat> 整个市政府都被端了
<MeaCulpa_> zsh可以autoload一个文件不指定函数名，ksh不行
<roylez_> adam8157: 我忽悠他买的 tangle teezer
<snugglecat> 去年的事情了
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 知道详情
<adam8157> roylez_: 这是电子设备?
<roylez_> adam8157: 梳子
<L-----D> snugglecat, 每到换届的时候 总要抓一批人
<L-----D> 秋后算账
<snugglecat> L-----D, 茂名市是建国以来第一个 整个班子 被搞的
<snugglecat> 其他地方也应该是整个班子整体贪污， 只是茂名整个班子被抓的
<snugglecat> 不贪污当什么官
<snugglecat> 是不 主席
<roylez_> snugglecat: 你就关心这个
 * snugglecat 插干屁股等踢
<L-----D> 推举我当官吧 我保证不贪污
<snugglecat> 不说了
<snugglecat> 刚老妈和她老师说她同学的老公被抓， 说起这事的
<L-----D> 什么意思嘛
<snugglecat> ...
<Relaed> 我们国家需要成立一个linux部
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【菜鸟求助】软件中心打不开了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363559 软件中心点击，只是闪动一下，没有反应。 终端输入： software-center 显示“.....ImportError: No module named linuxDeepin" 请问是什么原因？怎样解决？ 先谢谢了！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunrise7568 — 2012-02-13 21:25 
<Relaed> linuxDeepin ... 深度linux吗?
<snugglecat> Relaed, 真理部么
<L-----D> 是吧
<Relaed> snugglecat: 不，linux部。这个不知道怎么贪污。。。
<snugglecat> :)
<MaskRay> http://hyperpolyglot.org/scripting
<^k^> MaskRay ⇪ t: Interpreted Languages: PHP, Perl, Python, Ruby (Sheet One) - Hyperpolyglot
<snugglecat> 我猫偷汤圆不知道去哪了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 湯圓??
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • kde里ibus的光标跟随怎么解决? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363560 我的arch+linux下 ibus-sumpinyin ibus的候选词框不跟随光标 那个皮肤界面也够难看 QQ截图20120213212117.png 怎么解决 我是新手,没用过其他的输入法,ibus也没有用到多少 如果无法解决的话 求其他输入法推荐. 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzxiaojun — 2 …
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我猫把两袋汤圆拖到床底那了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 你還要吃麼？？
<snugglecat> 我家养了两个贼
<snugglecat> 上次还失窃了一条干鱿鱼
<snugglecat> 吃阿
<yall> ls
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt sb
<snugglecat> snugglecat 213kb
<yukai> 试下能不能用了 
<snugglecat> 谁懂 xml path 的
<yukai> 我新人  正在学习linux  不懂 
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 猫星人征服世界
<snugglecat> 谁懂 xml path 的
<snugglecat> 我要 查询 html/body下的 <a> 或者 <div>
<snugglecat> 应该是 html/body/a|div 还是 html/body/a | html/body/div
<snugglecat> 就是 | 两边是否都需要完整路径的
<snugglecat> 谁懂的
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell的确实快。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实cl的比haskell的慢，有了多线程，就稍微快点了。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 依然不知道如何并行
<wuji> 、、、
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ .. 萌係生物征服世界
<MaskRay> cfy: ghc的quasiquotes强大到可以内嵌 *任何* 语言了，比如 正则表达式，HTML，其他，等等
<alpha080> 好累。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 要先写个解释器 把这个DSL 翻译成 Haskell
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 喜欢 西洋剧么
<cfy> MaskRay: 那lisp也行
<alpha080> 想在github 上搭建个博客，结果先看了jekyll, 然后又看了octopress, 接着又了解了restructuredtext，我太花心了。。
<L-----D> 都是静态的吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 再快点，haskell的版本就可以完全替代lisp的版本了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 加油 :D
<alpha080> 是啊。。
<wuji> 、、、
<cfy> MaskRay: 改多线程吧。缓存不知可行否
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，， 看什麼片，多數 魔幻 科幻的，都喜歡
<alpha080> 比较偏爱纯文本
<L-----D> github也只支持静态吧
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 如何去掉E17的淡入淡出效果？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363565 刚换E17 感觉还不错，比GNOME快了不是 就是默认的淡入淡出效果真是烦人。 设置里好像也没有， 如何去掉这个效果， 等高人指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 vcxzfdsarewq — 2012-02-13 22:14 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 等会
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bf9e0d9tw1dpzt77pscuj.jpg 这个
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 记得以前还有个 “香口胶” 的笑话
<yanzheng> 初来乍到,多多关照!
<yanzheng> ubuntu 11.10 安装完compiz后总是无规律消失标题栏,但是安装的程序(如chrome等)不存在这样的问题.求助!
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求救，ubuntu下安装iptables-dev后运用libiptc库开发编译不能通过. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363568 ubuntu版本：11.10 代码非常简单： Code: #include <getopt.h> #include <sys/errno.h> #include <stdio.h> #include <fcntl.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <string.h> #include <dlfcn.h> #include <time.h> #include "libiptc/libiptc.h" #include "xtables.h" int main(voi …
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 松江大学城 Linux 交流 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363573 华政、东华、上外、外贸、工程大、立信、视觉的同学，欢迎加入QQ群一起交流，群号21=369=8540（把=号去掉，为了放蜘蛛抓取） IRC和邮件列表的普及度估计还是没QQ高，所以弄了个qq群 统计信息: 发表于 由 rapidflow — 2012-02-13 22:45 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<Relaed> 松江大学城...
<yue> qq群真流行啊
<wolftankk> 好远啊
<yanzheng> 好像这个聊天的少
<yanzheng> 明天情人节....哎!
<knownbad> 错了，只是没人陪你聊而已
<johnnyfake> 哈哈,吃了嗎
<johnnyfake> 有人聊嗎
<franj1> ?
<knownbad> 是有点饿了
<CyrusYzGTt> nfdvnjfjvhsjh78fbufjrehgf
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。這個不是密碼。。
<franj1> 万能的kk不见了
<franj1> 不睡的人都是学生吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 是夜貓子
<wwliu> 人挺多的呀
<franj1> 困得不行了
<wwliu> 早点睡吧，身子要紧
<franj1> 晚安
<qmake> hi all,  请教个问题 为什么shell里边执行 (telnet 192.168.1.100 > telnet.log 2>&1 &) telnet会自动关掉
<qmake> 然后发现 telnet.log 的内容类似于 
<qmake> Trying 192.168.1.130...
<qmake> Connected to cent0.
<qmake> Escape character is '^]'.
<qmake> Connection closed by foreign host.
<qmake> 难道在子shell里不能telnet吗 还是？
<knownbad> 客户端是什么？  port number?
<qmake> 直接在终端里telnet的 port应该是默认的吧 23
<knownbad> 是
<qmake> 其实我是在写一个脚本 依次telnet顺序的端口 检查是否通畅 本以为telnet之后会有一个进程 要把它kill掉 可发现那行命令执行完之后 根本就没有telnet进程
<ictxiangxin> 求活口
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<ictxiangxin> 这表情已经不能算活口了
<johnnyfake> Is there anyone say chinese?
<johnnyfake> ^k^,在馬?
<^k^> johnnyfake, 这是很久以前。  ㍜ 
<johnnyfake> 你的字怎麼前紅後綠
<johnnyt__> ^k^: 你是admin嗎
<^k^> johnnyt__, 你不介意，如果我告诉你说我管理的其他人。  ㍜ 
<johnnyt__> ^k^: 不介意
<^k^> johnnyt__, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍜ 
<johnnyt__> ^k^: irc真好啊,說什麼反動話,GFW也看不到
<^k^> johnnyt__, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<johnnyt__> 不會編譯,我只會用FF看網頁和裝系統
<johnnyt__> ^k^: 你用什麼linux,怎麼是gem
<^k^> johnnyt__, 我喜欢网上结识新朋友。  ㍜ 
<johnnyt__> ^k^: 我也是啊
<^k^> johnnyt__, 号  ㍜ 
<johnnyt__> ^k^: 你用什麼發行版怎麼是gem安裝
<^k^> johnnyt__, 是什么给你。  ㍜ 
<johnnyt__> ^k^: bot啊
<johnnyt__> ^k^: 是掛xchat還是irssi
<^k^> johnnyt__, 如果我有选择，我挑的irssi。  ㍜ 
<johnnyt__> ^k^: irssi不用啟動X也能用嗎
<^k^> johnnyt__, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<johnnyt__> ^k^: 不會掛,算了
<^k^> johnnyt__, 我不能告诉如果挂起忘记。  ㍝ 
<gebjgd> @@
<gebjgd> @@
<^k^>  06:02
<Cherrot> test
<^k^> Cherrot, .. ..  ㍞ 
<knownbad> gebjgd: 睡了吧
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-14
<jiero> 刚出门就被淋着了。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 袋鼠国下雨了？
<johnnyto> ChanServ, 在嗎 掛bot?
<johnnyto> mengfei,是女的嗎
<jiero> Cherrot: 你。。。还在
<jiero> mengfei: 。。。
<jiero> 手机上使用 shell 和 zenity 。。。
<jiero> 晕倒。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在家乐福的惊人发现！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363594 去了趟首体那边的家乐福，在电脑区发现有很多笔记本电脑是预装ubuntu或雨林木风系统的，甚是惊喜！希望linux系统不止停留在商场里，要能走进千家万户！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liweiweilw — 2012-02-14 9:10 
<LOL_> 好几天没太阳了，不高兴
<LOL_> 希望明天能有太阳
<imtxc> LOL_: 哪儿？
<vbflh> hi
<^k^> vbflh, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<YeLee> 罗姐的是android机吗？
<zzz> hi
<^k^> zzz, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<imtxc> ^k^: 几点了
<^k^> imtxc, 05日下午。  ㍡ 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 用12.04做服务器。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363597 64位系统。老机子。给办公室架设了一台服务器，跑个oa。。。。。 不得不说，很刺激。。。。。。 数据库经常出问题，各种无法上网，但是感觉还能忍受。。。。。 第一次用服务器系统，感觉比11.10的正式版还要稳定些。。。。 统计信息:  …
<roylez> imtxc: .... kk是在哪个次元，时间差这么久
<YeLee> 迟了八天半……
<flh> hi 
<^k^> flh, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<imtxc> 它迟到了。。
<happyaron> 有没有人经常用nc，帮我测试下我的版本有没有啥问题？
<ofan> ?
<ibodi> desktop recorder 生成 .ogv 的确很高清，转换成 avi/mp4 就很模糊。有哪个 desktop recorder 可以生成youtube支持 格式？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.yunsec.net/a/special/linux/hacker/2011/0402/8347.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 利用medusa破解linux ssh密码 >>系统入侵 >>黑白安全网 
<ofan> 暴力破解
<willmill> 不好玩
<kingbo> 早
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • linux setvbuf函数不能用? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363601 下面的代码是测试setvbuf用的： Code: #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <unistd.h> #include <string.h> #include <errno.h> char buf[10]; int main() {        if((setvbuf(stdout,buf,_IOFBF,10)) != 0) {       fprintf(stderr,"setvbuf() failed: %s\n",strerror(errno));       exit(1);    }    prin …
<roylez> adam8157: 归位了？
<adam8157> roylez: WFH
<roylez> adam8157: WTF
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157  今天WFH...你要在家搞基？
<adam8157> hamo: 起晚了...
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<roylez> hamo: 冬眠结束了？
<hamo> roylez: 嗯嗯...刚醒...
<roylez> adam8157: 我恨上海这阴湿的天气，全身骨头都疼
<adam8157> hamo: ca 你没去上班?
<hamo> adam8157 上了...正上着呢..
 * tenzu 拜见百度大侠
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> adam8157: http://klian.com/taobao.com
<^k^> roylez,啥网址y taobao.com网站2016/04/20到期-淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢
<hamo> tenzu: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 这日广告收入，是哪里来的记录？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席, 陪都也是阴天
<roylez> tenzu: 有沙子没？
<adam8157> roylez: 我的这一块钱是哪里来的记录! http://klian.com/adam8157.info
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y adam8157.info网站到期-Adams
<tenzu> roylez: 还没到春天
<tenzu> 我得提前买好口罩
<roylez> adam8157: 土豪呢，一天一块
<roylez> tenzu: 没沙子的天津没意思...
<roylez> tenzu: 晚上洗脸的时候才能感觉到天津的福利。毛巾上都黑的
<tenzu> roylez: 在西安, 鼻孔一直是黑的, 即使不出门
<palomino|working> 6697
<hamo> adam8157 PR只有3...弱爆了...
<roylez> tenzu: 西安拉煤的车子满城跑...
<adam8157> hamo: 你的呢?
<Kandu> happyaron: debian wheezy 快 feature freeze 了?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你怎么卧槽到现在才来？
<palomino|working> 能来就不错了... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 腿被人卸了？
<hamo> adam8157  好吧..就当我没说...
<palomino|working> 累阿 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 干啥了？拉松了？
<palomino|working> 工作得太多，休息太少呀
<happyaron> Kandu: 6月里freeze
<happyaron> Kandu: 那时候以后用wheezy的都不是傻逼
<happyaron> *cough*
<tenzu> roylez: 神木的煤老板都跑西安, 买房都是整栋整栋买
<happyaron> adam8157: 平时用netcat么？
<happyaron> tenzu: roylez 你俩平时用netcat么？
 * happyaron 或者有一定使用经验啊
<Kandu> happyaron: 嗯 thx
<tenzu> happyaron: 第一次听说, 嗯嗯
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马呢？
<adam8157> happyaron: 不多, 咋了
<happyaron> tenzu: 额
<happyaron> adam8157: 帮我测试下我port的版本
<happyaron> adam8157: 你用64还是32位系统？
<adam8157> happyaron: 64 不过我正忙
<happyaron> adam8157: 不着急，我过会儿编译好给你，然后你有空帮我看看功能上有没有不对劲的
<palomino|working> ...... , happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你用netcat么
<palomino|working> 不用。。。
<roylez> happyaron: 不用
<happyaron> palomino|working: roylez o
<adam8157> happyaron: 等会我就用fedora了...
<hamo> adam8157 你要换fedora?不用debian了？
<MaskRay> happyaron: po2db.hs应该比po2db.lisp略快一点了
<adam8157> hamo: 等会儿就去办公室了
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦，没事
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 发现有更新，这在提心吊胆更新中。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363606 compiz、unity、gnome3都有更新。还有openbox等，甚至还有基层包（netbase等）。 提心吊胆～～～～心惊胆战～～～～ 如果不死/没挂，会回来汇报结果的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2012-02-14 10:44 
<happyaron> MaskRay: 我有空的看看。。。现在么空。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 我5.1搬家
<huntxu> adam8157: 搬去哪？
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道, 还在公司周围20分钟步行圈内吧最好
<hamo> adam8157 要不来我们这边找找？
<North> adam8157:ni zhu zai nar?
<adam8157> hamo: 才不去西二旗
<hamo> adam8157 我原来上班走路正好20分钟..
<hamo> adam8157  我说我现在住的地方..
<adam8157> North: 中关村一街
<adam8157> hamo: 哦 到时候看看 你那里10M光纤不错
<hamo> adam8157 为啥搬？跟美女房东闹翻了？
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 我同学入职了啊
<hamo> adam8157 难道要去合租？？
<North> adam8157:beijing?
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<adam8157> North: yes
<hamo> adam8157 你同学入职跟你搬家有什么关系？
<adam8157> hamo: 他入职 赚钱多了, 就不用跟我挤了
<CyrusYzGTt> 舊聞 http://www.linuxfans.org/archives/1708
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Mozilla争论是否移除CA根证书 | 中国Linux公社
<North> adam8157:wo qu guo yi ci.
<adam8157> North: :)
<adam8157> hamo: 我们现在这个地方, 俩人住便宜 一个人贵
<hamo> adam8157 话说公司20分钟这附近基本都是旧房子...
<hamo> adam8157 要不就知春路把...
<adam8157> hamo: 那无所谓
<adam8157> hamo: 也行
<hamo> adam8157 一点都不注重生活品质...啧啧..
<adam8157> hamo: 走路上班是最好的生活品质.
<roylez> adam8157: 你跟同学（机油）挤一块？
<tomcheng76> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 租了一个大主卧 两张床. 他还在上学 没钱
<roylez> adam8157: 基情燃烧的岁月啊
<North> adam8157: ta xue zai da xue ma ?
<adam8157> North: 没看懂, 中科院宿舍不够, 他就得自己祖
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu系统可以通过ghost重做系统么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363607 系统是10.04，在上面安装了软件，想通过ghost类软件，直接恢复到刚装完软件时的效果。有没有这类的软件啊，最好有详细的操作步骤。多谢了。新手拜谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bird35 — 2012-02-14 10:57 
<North> adam8157: ming bai le
<adam8157> amosk: 话说你那里一个月多少钱? 上班要多久?
<hamo> adam8157 你同学中科院的...去哪上班了？
<North>  租了一个大主卧 两张床 一个yue, duo shao qian?
<adam8157> hamo: 留微电子所了
<adam8157> North: 2K
<hamo> adam8157 稳拿阿..
<North> adam8157:bu tai gui a.
<imtxc> adam8157: 每人2k 还是1k?
<adam8157> North: 一个人的话就略显贵, 然后房子又老 网速又慢, 空调也不给力, 夏天很痛苦
<adam8157> imtxc: 1k/p
<North> bi jiao hanguo hancheng, 
<North> adam8157: oops
<adam8157> North: you korean?
<North> adam8157;shi de.
<adam8157> North: now in china?
<North> adam8157:bu shi
 * adam8157 我说英文, 外国人说中文 0_o...
<Relaed> 这个人是外国人么。。
<North> wo bu neng da han zi.
<North> hai mei an zhang zhong wen.
<Relaed> 叫North有是Korean ... North Korean ~~ 思密达
<adam8157> North: :)
<hamo> North: Chinese in Korean? 
<adam8157> Relaed: 这个玩笑不能开
<Relaed> adam8157: æ­ª ?
<North> Relaed: wo bu shi chao xian zu.
<adam8157> Relaed: 阶级仇 民族恨
<Relaed> adam8157: 汗...
<Relaed> North: 原来是这样...你不会是汉族韩国人吧...
<North> Relaed: wo shi han guo ren ne.
<hamo> North: 汉语说的真好...
<North> hamo: guo jiang guo jiang
<imtxc> 我发现了，英文系统里面就不能在emacs 里面输入中文，fcitx  ibus 都不行 开始还以为是emacs 配置的原因呢
<North> wo yong "sougou" ta zhong wen zi zai windows, na me ni men zen me ta han zi a?
<hamo> imtxc: debian是这样的...但是fedora或者rhel就可以..很奇怪..可能是他们打了特殊的补丁把...
<North> zai Linux?
<adam8157> North: ibus-pinyin in linux
<North> adam8157:oh
<imtxc> hamo: 我的ubntu也这样。
<Relaed> 看拼音真吃力。。。
<MaskRay> imtxc: 能用，但要 LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8 emacs。有些版本可能还要指定 LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8
<Relaed> 韩国人还是用英文吧..
 * adam8157 away for a shower, and go to office
<North> Relaed: an zhang  ibus-pinyin in linux, yong shen me command zai terminal? ni zhi dao ma?
<tenzu> 阿当竟然还在家...
<Relaed> North: ...Depends on your distro
<adam8157> tenzu: enen
<Relaed> North: assuming you are using ubuntu, then that'd be apt-get
<North> Relaed: distro shi shen me yi shi a?
<tenzu> adam8157: 去办公室找同事过情人节?
<adam8157> tenzu: ... 不过
<adam8157> North: fa xing ban lol
<tenzu> adam8157: 找P姐
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 很遗憾, 小生不能参加3P
<North> adam8157:qing ni da zhong wen ba.
<hamo> tenzu: P姐？
<adam8157> North: 发行版
<tenzu> hamo: 你对P姐感兴趣?
<hamo> tenzu: 谁阿？
<adam8157> North: debian, ubuntu, or some other distro
<adam8157> hamo: pity
<tenzu> hamo: @pityonline
<North> adam8157: shi ubuntu de.
 * tenzu 拜见百度大侠
<adam8157> North: sudo apt-get install ibus-pinyin
 * MaskRay 拜见百度大侠，疼博士
<tenzu> MaskRay: ...
 * adam8157 bye
<MaskRay> hamo: 又抓到一个emacs用户
<North> adam8157: bu ke neng an zhang zai ubuntu 8.0.4 
<hamo> MaskRay: 我用emacs有段时间了...
<tenzu> North: 检查一下源
<North> tenzu: zen me ban ne?
<imtxc> North: 你的中文好啊。。
<tenzu> North: 换10.04
<North> imtxc: wo de zhong wen hai  hen yuan ne.
<North> wo de dian nao bu ke neng huan 10.04. wo yi jing chang shi le.
<Relaed> 叫他用arch...配置太低了估计
<Kandu> North: you may wanna install scim-chinese and an alternative -- fcitx
<Relaed> 看拼音超级蛋疼....
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx在firefox中玩网页游戏切不出来阿 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363612 一般百度什么的都是能用fcitx输入中文的，就是在网页游戏中切换不到fcitx，怎么解决哇 统计信息: 发表于 由 最爱小香猪 — 2012-02-14 11:28 
<happyaron> Kandu: scim...这个。。。
<happyaron> Kandu: 自己用就好，别推荐新人了。。。
<happyaron> eexp1: ee 好，报销车票
<Kandu> happyaron: 8.04 時代，只有這些可用了
<huntxu> happyaron: 蓉蓉你不回北京啦
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 貌似C-h t也成了中文的了
<ofan> 木有人
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<ofan> 都去过情人节了？
<huntxu> roylez: .
 * huntxu 架起本的一邊編譯libwebkit中...
 * huntxu 聞到了燒糊的味道
<roylez> huntxu: qtwebkit？
<imtxc> LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 /Q
<huntxu> roylez: libwebkit-gtk
<huntxu> roylez: opera最近幾個版本崩得太厲害了.
<huntxu> roylez: 准備裝midori頂著
<MaskRay> roylez: 骡子
 * huntxu damn, ld error!
<roylez> huntxu: 还是老实的用firefox吧
<roylez> huntxu: dropbx 7119 files, 0.1kb/s, 7days left...
<huntxu> roylez: 您在朝鮮？
<roylez> huntxu: 天朝啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 双击eclipse无法打开，显示如下信息 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363614 自己将eclipse下载到了/usr,每次双击打开时都提示 Locking is not possible in the directory "/usr/eclipse/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi". A common reason is that the file system or Runtime Environment does not support file locking for that location. Please choose a different location, or disa …
<huntxu> roylez: 好吧，朝鮮西
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, .. ..  ㍣ 
<huntxu> roylez:  無語了... This seems to be a bug in webkit as the guys over at Gentoo found the same problem. To get around it, enable "video" in "make config."
<huntxu> roylez: 我本來就是不想裝gstreamer
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/48847b64gw1dq0nsz4llmj.jpg
<roylez> huntxu: WTH WTF 翻译成我勒了个去，太传神了
<huntxu> roylez: 一覺睡到國慶節才是經典
<roylez> huntxu: .
<huntxu> 愛你平躺的方式也不錯
<flh> tenzu: 电脑配置高一些，ubuntu系统是首选，对不？
<huntxu> 重來一次...
<Relaed> gentoo vs arch你们选哪个?
<flh> Relaed: 问谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/catexchangejc/2177-20120213.html?limitstart=0
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【解说】中日两国玻璃幕墙建设及管理方法之对比_日中环保生态网
<flh> Relaed: arch方便
<tenzu> flh: 这不一定吧
<Relaed> flh: 好吧，我最近在考虑是不是从arch换成gentoo
<tenzu> flh: 跟你喜欢那个包管理有关
<flh> Relaed: 编译是个头痛的事，如果时间和耐心足那是另外
<Relaed> flh: 嗯...
<flh> tenzu: 一直apt,所以，觉得ubuntu方便
<tenzu> flh: 觉着方便就用呗, 我觉着yaourt方便, 不用加ppa源
<yue> 还有人用8.04?
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，见到pp的学生妹没？
<tenzu> roylez: 23号才开学, 27号才上课
<roylez> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez: 我可以去隔壁打探一下
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN,SSH
<ofan> flh: 选arch
 * ofan gentoo能做到的，arch都可以
<ofan> Relaed: 选arch
<flh> ofan: 不知到安装arch方不方便，以前觉得相当烦，硬盘安装
<ofan> 硬盘安装最方便
<flh> ofan: 哪我下午就载一个来安装试试
<MaskRay> Relaed: 这里相当于arch-cn，所以都劝你用gentoo。
<tomcheng76> 用win方便..因為要dnf...又沒有vt-d...arch vm又不順暢
<ofan> 用arch
<YeLee> 用Ubuntu
<tomcheng76> 用knoppix
<ofan> 用windows 8
<hamo> 用debian
<YeLee> 用DOS
<tomcheng76> 用DAMNDAMNDAMN small linux
<hamo> 用funtoo
<ofan> 用 小霸王
<YeLee> 用FreeBSD
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装centos后，原来的fedora不见了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363619 启动项有两个，全部都是centos的。 终端执行update-grub，显示 [xbl@localhost ~]$ update-grub bash: update-grub: command not found [xbl@localhost ~]$ su 密码： [root@localhost xbl]# update-grub bash: update-grub: command not found [root@localhost xbl]# 不认识这个命令？如何更新 …
<flh> YeLee: 你用freebsd?
<tomcheng76> 用red flag
<ofan> 用 步步高
<hamo> 用计算器
<YeLee> flh:不是，gentoo的。
<RuiZi> 有人在吗
<flh> RuiZi: 人多多呀
<RuiZi> 谁用 netbeans 
<ofan> 用 单片机
<flh> 系统真是五花八门
<RuiZi> 遇到个不爽的问题 我用netbeans 写代码   代码需要 www 权限  我帐号是令一个权限。。 
<YeLee> flh: 五花百门，还不如说是竞争激烈，很多人都想分一杯羹。
<RuiZi> 我用 sudo netbeans 启动 界面又有问题 。。 
<ofan> RuiZi: chmod 777
<RuiZi> 直接用 root 又不安全 
<RuiZi> 不是 777的事情 
<ofan> 888
<YeLee> RuiZi: 给代码换个目录。
<flh> 请热心人推荐一款ubuntu下屏幕录像工具，比较容易的？
<YeLee> flh，你是unity的吗？
<flh> YeLee: 谢谢，我试一下
<YeLee> flh:……
<willmill> flh: desktop recorder? 只用过这个，有的版本上还好用，有的好像就不行。
<flh> willmill: 都试一下吧，反正是玩
<YeLee> flh,我应该告诉你unity是什么的。
<flh> YeLee: 好的
<willmill> unity好像是另外个东西
<YeLee> flh，unity不是用来录像的，我刚才不过是问你你是不是在用unity。
<flh> willmill: recordmydesktop用了一下，录的是ogv模式
<yanzheng> 紧:如何安装.tar.gz
<YeLee> yanzheng:什么软件来的？
<Relaed> 吃完饭回来了
<flh> YeLee: 明白，也没那个软件，哈哈
<yanzheng> chrome 中的支付宝安全插件
<flh> willmill: recordmydesktop,这个是挺好用的，不知是不录入了语音？
<willmill> 没见过recordmydesktop. desktop recorder 能记录声音。我用它录youtube。怀念还能上youtube的时代啊。
<Relaed> 搞个ssh不就得了
<roylez> palomino|working: 早啊，破马
<willmill> flh: 格式也是og什么的
<palomino|working> 上午发生过对话... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 哦？
<palomino|working> 记忆力堪忧阿主席
<flh> willmill: 录的是ogv模式，我开了音频，可没有音频，并且是命令行方便使用吧？
<flh> willmill: 录的是ogv格式
<RuiZi> 算了 还是用 ROOT吧。。
<imtxc_> test
<flh> willmill: gtk-recordmydesktop 
<^k^> imtxc_, .. ..  ㍥ 
<imtxc> imtxc_:ss
<willmill> flh: 没有用过 我看看
<YeLee> ^k^: 几点了
<sikao_lfs> 有人用ubuntu11.10版本的Pidgin登录进来没？最近新装一台电脑。死活进不来。
<^k^> YeLee, 休息一下...  ㍥ 
<sikao_lfs> 感觉很奇怪。我用ubuntu10.04的以前电脑就进来了。
<willmill> flh: 不知到终端命令行下怎么做。
<flh> willmill: gtk-recordmydesktop 这个有图形界面的
<flh> willmill: 我启动运行后，退不出来了，哈哈，真的
<flh> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=185578
<sikao_lfs> ^k^: how old are you ?
<willmill> how are you? fine. how old are you? five.
<willmill> flh: 哦，就是这个，英文版ubuntu下是叫desktop recorder.
<willmill> flh: 我记得 可以缩小到小图标来操作。
<ofan> 每一个在情人节坚守在irc的都是好同志
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何cp ; tar ; mv ;时，把隐藏文件一起带上 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363628 如何cp ; tar ; mv ;时，把隐藏文件一起带上 要是知道原理，请把原理也简单说下 请把举例的目录说出来，如/home/water/abc 统计信息: 发表于 由 lwaterl — 2012-02-14 13:14 
<willmill> flh: desktop recorder在10.04下好像优点问题，比如录屏不带声音，录一半自动退出之类的，可能是我环境不对，好像在9.10下时，还是正常的。
<YeLee> ofen，同志……
<willmill> YeLee: 同志已经被机油解放了。
<flh_> willmill: 一样的环境，一样的毛病，谢谢
<YeLee> 抱歉，我是进来看同志的。
<flh_> recordmydesktop -stop 无盗车
<flh_> recordmydesktop -stop 无效
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<willmill> flh_: 恩，自动退出的情况，可以在tmp下看到录了一半的文件，拷出来还能将就用。
<flh_> willmill: 您也在试用它，我强行退出x,没找到它
<willmill> flh_: x都退出了，是不是图形界面的程序都终止了呢？
<flh_> willmill: 也不清楚，但看不到它的进程
<flh_> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<^k^> flh_,啥网址y procps - Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)
<hamo> adam8157: 你其实是去公司吃中午饭的把...
<adam8157> hamo: 在家吃了的
<willmill> flh: 你退出x后再启动x，应该看到的是刚登录进去的样子，基于x的程序都关掉了。我以前restart gdm就是这样。
<jiero> lai啦啦啦
 * jiero 昨天晚上被问节日好。
<adam8157> hamo: 你在家?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助啊！我用easy BCD引导安装ubuntu，提示command not found！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363629 求助啊！我用easy BCD引导安装ubuntu，提示command not found！ 我用easy BCD引导安装ubuntu，什么都正确，安装进去终端打sudo umount -l /isodevice后出现 command not found 然后安装的时候提示已有挂载！！然后就安装 出现正 …
 * jiero  发现 Twitter 变样了。 走样了。
<hamo> adam8157: 在公司阿...这大上班的日子...我又不过节...
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<adam8157> hamo: 我把kindle里乱七八糟的书都删了, 专心看kindle原版技术类书籍
<hamo> adam8157: 晚上下班了要不要组织面基？？
<sikao_lfs> ^k^: 换换字体颜色吧？太难受了。
<adam8157> hamo: 面个头
<hamo> adam8157: 你这么搞很快会发现没有动力看kindle了...
<^k^> sikao_lfs, 巨大的沙是什么？  ㍥ 
<adam8157> hamo: 没有, 发现自己看英文书障碍不大是很激动的
<stone_> Hello
<hamo> adam8157: 呃...话说你们是不是又破解了一票kindle的书...
<hamo> test
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<happyaron> adam8157: 交出来
<adam8157> hamo: 等我把最新的上传 happyaron 
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<hamo> adam8157: 给我传一份...
<imtxc> udev minor=130 err -16是个啥？
<stone_> .
<hamo> adam8157: 这么先进..
<adam8157> hamo: 那是
<stone_> empathy 聊天室人真少
<imtxc> 上次配置好了udev 可以挂载U盘和硬盘了，  这两天不知道怎么回事，开机启动UDEV 的时候提示udev minor=130 err -16 这样的错误，然后就没有挂载我的另一块硬盘，但是插上U盘以后还是可以自动挂载
<ofan> udev monitor看
<hamo> adam8157: 这难道是公司的内网？
<adam8157> hamo: 中科大一个实验室的
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...去了一次中科大收获这么多...
<stone_> How
<adam8157> hamo: :)
<adam8157> hamo: happyaron 上层目录也有福利的(books)
<imtxc> ofan: 那个在开机的时候显示的错误太快了  看不清楚
<ofan> 用工具
<imtxc> 大概就是minor=130 err -16 这样
<ofan> udevadmin 貌似是
<tenzu> adam8157: 神马福利?
<happyaron> adam8157: 好的
<adam8157> tenzu: 上次那个ftp 我的电子书那个...
<happyaron> adam8157: 我去。。。这么多
<happyaron> adam8157: 开rsync吧。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: :) 你不用lftp么?
<happyaron> adam8157: wget 
<happyaron> adam8157: 开rsync我可以找个服务器同步啊
<happyaron> lol
 * adam8157 lftp最高
<happyaron> adam8157: 开吧。。。
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> happyaron: 我没权限...
<hamo> adam8157: pdf看不起...
<happyaron> adam8157: 那等颤颤来了我问他
<adam8157> hamo: 电脑上当字典查
<happyaron> adam8157: pdf是多少寸的？
<stone_> do not know what you are talking
<adam8157> happyaron: 普通大小 都是网上能找到的最好版本
<happyaron> adam8157: ok
<happyaron> adam8157: 太棒了
<adam8157> happyaron: 如果你有部分书的话可以对比一下, 我这些都是最好的版本 :)
<happyaron> adam8157: 我听说中科大内部还有个集中的mirror放书，似乎不只是计算机的，不知道你们了解不
<MeaCulpa_> .
<adam8157> happyaron: 那就不知道了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: http+wget最高
<stone_> 我也想要 
 * MeaCulpa_ 看中文书障碍很大...尤其技术书
<imtxc> ofan: 好像大概原因应该是那时候那个硬盘还没有被发现 ？
<stone_> 你们能给我一个副本不？
 * adam8157 又扔了两本pdf上去(hard way 系列)
<hamo> adam8157: 要不我把我kindle的帐号告诉你，你以后有好书直接给我发一根把...
<hamo> adam8157: 发一份
<adam8157> stone_: 等 happyaron 收集整理好
<imtxc> 上次升级之后就出现这样的问题了
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 只有收集，没有整理
<stone_> 扔哪了？
<hamo> adam8157: 我看行...
<happyaron> adam8157: 一共能看多少，看的时候找找就完了
<roylez> adam8157: 听到hardway，我就想起贝爷
 * adam8157 电子书kindle上看, 电脑上pdf都是当参考书用
<MeaCulpa_> So Kindle只能用来娱乐
<adam8157> roylez: 不用贝爷 我们都是hardway
<flh> ls
<flh> df 
<stone_> 有点慢
<hamo> adam8157: 你一般用什么邮箱给kindle发邮件？
<adam8157> hamo: 公司邮箱
<flh> df 
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...
<roylez> adam8157: ruby好玩不？
<hamo> adam8157: 那我把你公司邮件加到我的列表去了阿...
<stone_> kindle是什么
<roylez> hamo: 有好事没？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 被主席忽悠去Ruby了？
<adam8157> hamo: 公司邮箱不限制附件大小, 而且公司网速快
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 只有ip可以ping过，网址不可以 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363634 RT 12.04服务器 重启后无法上网。不知道是哪里出了问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2012-02-14 13:54 
<adam8157> hamo: 不给发
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 没上班？
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa_ 正在学习体会
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 病休
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ....
<adam8157> hamo: 原版的都会传这里 你关注就是咯
<MeaCulpa_> 2/14 不谈Ruby
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 2B + 1
<hamo> adam8157: 我没有不限附件大小的邮件...
<MeaCulpa_> Ruby太贵了，石榴石或者红碧玺吧
<adam8157> hamo: usb!
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你那域名空间啥的，一个月多少银两？
<tenzu> adam8157: downloading
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我已经是第三年了，贵的很
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 域名+hosting+ip, 一个月接近20 刀吧
<adam8157> tenzu: :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: o...
<tenzu> adam8157: 看来以前是网络烂
<adam8157> tenzu: 你现在教育网了?
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 那就带翻墙咯？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: .com的域名， hostmonster, 带ssh
<imtxc> 我该怎么看开机过程中出现的那写错误呢
 * adam8157 等有钱了就买个linode的VPS
<adam8157> imtxc: /var/log/message
<adam8157> imtxc: /var/log/messages
<imtxc> 唉上次升级弄出一堆问题
<tenzu> adam8157: 现在是某电信线路, 寒假期间不计时间不计流量 ^_^
<happyaron> adam8157: Assembly Language 这本是扫描的？
<happyaron> adam8157: 巨大无比啊。。
<roylez> adam8157: linode 512，20刀，你买不起？
<MeaCulpa_> linode 要是装Gentoo从头编译，会如何...限制进程数么
<stone_> 书在什么地方
<adam8157> happyaron: 扫描的 王爽那本
<adam8157> roylez: 买不起
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<roylez> adam8157: 装穷。你买的时候邮寄我一个
<tenzu> happyaron: 下载速度多少?
<stone_> 124 K/s
<adam8157> stone_: 等有人扔公共ftp上共享 cc happyaron 
<stone_> 哦
<happyaron> adam8157: 没有公共ftp服务器
<adam8157> roylez: 20刀啊亲
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<ofan> 我的vps基本没怎么用过
<adam8157> happyaron: google docs啥的也行
<happyaron> adam8157: 那你就传呗。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道jandan这种大流量的放哪里，居然在国内
<adam8157> roylez: 昨天有篇文说无聊图服务器的事情了
<NWMonster> ofan: ssh多大的流量，在那个国家，空间多少，支持挂ircbot不?
<ofan> NWMonster: 流量没限制，usa,没shell，没空间，不支持
<NWMonster> ofan: 那算了，我需要shell
<NWMonster> ofan: 代理用的ssh不需要，我已经不再gfw里面了。
<adam8157> stone_: PM你了一个docs的地址
<ofan> 给shell不安全
<stone_> Thank
<NWMonster> 偶只想挂点ircbot或者挂机下载点东西
<adam8157> np
<MeaCulpa_> vps 挂机下载好么？
<ofan> 我都不敢挂机
<stone_> 打不开
<NWMonster> 我经常这么干。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 老美开会的时候信誓旦旦“这将是我明天上班第一件要做的事”， 一周以后一切照旧
<adam8157> stone_: google docs得翻吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 115网盘
<palomino|working> .......
<adam8157> happyaron: 没帐号
<NWMonster> baidu文档
<happyaron> NWMonster: 那个下载太复杂了
<ofan> 我google docs 27G..
<happyaron> 既然是共享，就得找个免费下载的吧。。。
<ofan> skydrive 25G
<ofan> dropbox 7G..
<NWMonster> 好吧，dropbox
<happyaron> ofan: google doc那么多东西得花多少钱？
<NWMonster> ofan: 你dropbox好大啊
<NWMonster> 我才3G
<happyaron> ofan: 存储
<ofan> happyaron: 一年$5
<NWMonster> 。。。。
<stone_> verycd 不错啊
<ofan> 我现在都用docs
<happyaron> ofan: 哦，那不贵
 * adam8157 google docs 1G, dropbox 23.5G 路过
<NWMonster> 我免费用户。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 23.5G...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我擦，你拉了多少小白入Dropbox
<ofan> 个人文档什么的都放docs
<NWMonster> adam8157: 23.5G!!!!
<ofan> dropbox一般放杂物
 * adam8157 得飘得飘得意地飘
<happyaron> 115.com: 16G
<stone_> 免费共享 自由下载 不要积分
<ofan> docs支持在线编辑
<NWMonster> 我没拉过别人，我都是自己给自己申请的
<MeaCulpa_> 我去性浪微博吆喝去...丫还得那些翻墙的才能点
<happyaron> 我一共就上了几次。
<ofan> skydrive还支持相册
 * MeaCulpa_ dropbox 有无数repository, 很重要
<ofan> amazon cloud还有5G
 * adam8157 amazon S3很便宜
<ofan> S3流量很贵
<roylez> adam8157: 你用过？
<roylez> adam8157: 国内不是都墙了么
<adam8157> roylez: 没
<MeaCulpa_> S3要钱...
<adam8157> ofan: s3流量另外计费?
<ofan> 限制request
<ofan> aws都有流量限制
<ofan> 所以我不用了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机环境下应用无法下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363637 虚拟机运行的系统，火狐浏览器可以访问网页，但是从应用商店上无法下载应用程序。我是学校锐捷的客户端，当时提示虚拟网卡有冲突我就都禁止了。有没有处理的办法呢？求解。小弟新手。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bback — 2012-02-14 14:14 
 * MeaCulpa_ 演绎了15min ffmpeg参数，可以安心用单位机器转片子了...睡觉去
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 终于不浪费那些CPU
<jiero> 哦。
<stone_> 我需要学习资料
<jiero> stone_: 海量在线。。。
<stone_> 地址
<ofan> google.com
<jiero> stone_: 要什么找什么。
<stone_> 不好找  特别是精品的
<jiero> stone_: 。。。
 * jiero 鄙视 stone_
<stone_> 计算机 软件等 相关
<jiero> stone_:  http://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide/Main_Page
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Linux Shell Scripting Tutorial - A Beginner's handbook
<NWMonster> 学习资料上verycd啊。。。
<NWMonster> emule搜索下，很大吧的
<ofan> 全是a片
<jiero> 学习资料就去官方站找
<MeaCulpa_> verycd +2
<stone_> verycd却是不错
<stone_> 大家晒晒自己的藏书呗
<jiero> stone_: 。。。
<ReiFFEXzyx> ...
<ofan> 好几十G呢 怎么晒
<stone_> 说名字就行    
<jiero> stone_: 你要被踢了，准备好
<stone_> 为什么
<stone_> 找点精品资料不容易
<stone_> 学习有错吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关机前没有umount cifs 导致无法关机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363639 想让ubuntu 开机之后自动挂载局域网另外一台win7 上的共享文件夹(share_folder) 到 本地（ FS） 文件夹，所以在/etc/fstab 中加入 //192.168.XXX.XXX/share_folder /home/XXX/FS cifs username=<name>,password=<password>,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777 0 0 开机之后可正常挂载w …
<stone_> C++ primer  我正在看···
<stone_> ?
<stone_> is every here?
 * adam8157 afk, meeting
<roylez> 蛋蛋滚蛋蛋了
<MeaCulpa_> 晒藏书
<NWMonster> stone_: 送你个我资料的列表，或许能帮你找到点适合的资料
<NWMonster> http://f.nwmon.com/books.html
<^k^> NWMonster,啥网址y [ NWMonster's Files ]
<stone_> Thanks
<MeaCulpa_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/550654/
<MeaCulpa_> 偶才2k多个...
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: find . -type f -iregex '.*pdf\|.*chm\|.*epub$' | wgetpaste
<jiero> 你们都好疯狂。。。
<NWMonster> 围观中
<jiero> 那么多数。
<MeaCulpa_> 这只是文件数量... 只是我家里电脑一个开了ftp的文件..基本会看的电子书都在那里
<MeaCulpa_> 擦好多HP的废纸
<NWMonster> ./tech/c/Anti-Sniffer.pdf 这个文档貌似扔错分类了吧。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 也许~
<MeaCulpa_> C这栏我估计只有睡不着了才看...有了老婆后就不会睡不着...
<MeaCulpa_> 真正有价值的是Fantasy...
<NWMonster> 同意
<stone_> C比较简单
<NWMonster> 我一般都是把敢兴趣的书都下载，然后分类放好，把正在看的书再放到其他地方
<MaskRay> 好疯狂
<MeaCulpa_> en veryCD适合这么搞
<MeaCulpa_> HP Vpar国内不知道多少人用...
<NWMonster> 其实不疯狂，只是时间太长了，慢慢积累就多了
<stone_> 其实 我这也有几百本 就是啃的太慢了
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 太多了
<MeaCulpa_> 所以需要一个pdfgrep这样的神器
<stone_> 。
<fvw> h
<fvw> .
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<huntxu> adam8157: ,
<huntxu> roylez: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 那个log里面也没有出错的信息 我再重启仔细看看
<imtxc> 请教，开机的过程中提示udev cann't register on ..... 然后没看清楚就过了，然后开机以后另一块硬盘没有挂载上，但是连接U盘可以自动挂载，这是怎么了，还有我怎么看那个开机过程中的错误呢？一闪就过去了，我拔了电源用电池电脑慢点大概看清楚了点但还是太快啊。。。
<imtxc> cann't regiser miscdev
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍧ 
<imtxc> 好像上次Syu之后就出问题了。
<imtxc> gebjgd: 请问你知道示udev cann't register on miscdev 这样的问题是为什么么？
<fvw> imtxc: hi
<ofan> imtxc: 把自己写的udev的脚本都屏蔽掉
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有 2>&1的时候  1> 要写在前面还是后面？
<ofan> imtxc: 启动后，开udevadmin monitor，在开脚本调试
<imtxc> fvw: 恩
<imtxc> ofan: 开机后 就是正常了，新连接的U盘是可以自动挂载的
<imtxc> 是不是过几天再更新它就好了？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 後面
<Kandu> jyfl987: 前面 XD
<Kandu> jyfl987: 以前你曾打算用 lua 寫遊戲?
<jyfl987> Kandu: wtf 到底是前面还是后面
<jyfl987> Kandu: 是的 而且我有买个vps
<Kandu> jyfl987: 前面..
<jyfl987> Kandu: 好 你对用lua做有兴趣》
<Kandu> jyfl987: 難道就是那時候開始想學 c 的?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你说我么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯
<imtxc> icto_wdt 啥的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 没有 很早以前就想学了 后来是为了写模块 不过确实是为了给lua写模块
<imtxc> 我也没有改过啊  上次升级libreoffice 的问题好了 udev又出来问题 
<leaveboy> arch 就没有人
<fvw> leaveboy: .
<void1> wps还没出来
<imtxc> leaveboy: 有啊 这会应该都忙呢 我先自己折腾会，可是 google也没搜到个啥。。
<leaveboy> 还是ubuntu人多
<MaskRay> ofan: 文献管理用什么？sci-misc/mendeleydesktop？
<ofan> MaskRay: mac下有个Papers
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 通常 1> 在前，表示先改 fd 1，再 dup2(old1, new2) 
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 好 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你有兴趣一起搞么
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 想象成 fd 的变化，而不是 重定向。这一点我觉得很多教程讲得不好
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/xXgZ3.png
<jyfl987> MaskRay: en 因为我看的书 包括翻译都说成是重定向
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你这一句解释我立刻明白了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 如果放到后面 根本无用
<imtxc> 貌似每人遇到跟我一样的问题。
<Relaed> 为什么我设置的apache + mod_wsgi python 同时遇到几个请求就挂了?...
<ofan> Relaed: 什么挂了
<Relaed> ofan: 貌似是http服务器不响应了
<Relaed> ofan: 疯狂占用内存
<Kandu> jyfl987: 說說構想?
<ofan> Relaed: 是apache还是python
<Relaed> ofan: apache
<ofan> Relaed: 那应该是wsgi模块的问题
<Relaed> ofan: 怎么说?
<ofan> Relaed: 猜的
<Relaed> ofan: 我自己做了个流量统计的页面(什么都不return的)，然后iframe hidden放在我的页面上
<Relaed> ofan: 莫名其妙的就卡死。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 做2d的 支持 客户端与web的 支持自定义世界 支持分布式的服务集群
<adam8157> jyfl987: 先重定向1
<Kandu> jyfl987: 然後..
<jyfl987> Kandu: 没有然后 能做出这个框架 就可以开放给所有人来自定义世界了
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天運氣不錯，小賺100
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<jyfl987> huntxu: 不错 很羡慕你这种能靠脸吃饭的
<imtxc> 还是不行  移动硬盘和U盘都可以自动挂载
<huntxu> jyfl987: 胸毛男號
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這麼靈活龐大的框架，想想就嚇死了，俺不懂怎麼做..
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这个没什么阿 我只是头疼客户端怎么搞
<Kandu> jyfl987: 要不先做個類似 core war 的吧，就你上次提過的。這種小東西，會做點。不過設計還是不會，你來設計 cu 架構，指令
<hamo> Kandu: 程序大战？？
<jyfl987> Kandu: corewar么 
<Kandu> hamo, jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> Kandu: 回去试试
<jyfl987> Kandu: corewar是使用相对偏移寻址的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 再加點其他尋址方式也好麼
<adam8157> hamo: 你虚拟机装的ubuntu哦
<imtxc> 奇怪 搜到别人遇到这样的问题的时候，开机要等好长时间 我的到不用等  就是没有把另一块硬盘挂载上
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你要提供给多人玩么？
<imtxc>  Ubuntu # # # #  || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn || Log: http://tinyurl.com/toda
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ t: IRC/Guidelines - Ubuntu Wiki
<imtxc> 15:53 -!- SmallG [~MIM@120.11.25.142] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<imtxc> 15:54 -!- microcai [~microcai@123.122.65.213] has quit [Ping timeout: 252 seconds]
<imtxc> 15:54 < jyfl987> Kandu: # 2d#  # #  # # # # web#  # # # # # # #  # # # # # # # # # # 
<imtxc> 15:56 -!- Dary [~MIM@120.11.7.233] has quit [Ping timeout: 245 seconds]
<imtxc> 15:56 < adam8157> jyfl987: # # # # 1
<imtxc> 15:58 -!- tualatrix [~tualatrix@li387-218.members.linode.com] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<sevk> imtxc:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Kandu> jyfl987: 兩人對戰，就差不多了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 其实我倾向于玩 lifegame
<imtxc> 16:10 < imtxc> # #  # # # # # # # # # # # # # # , # # # # # # # #  # # # # # #   # # # # # # # # # # # # # 
<imtxc> 16:11 -!- Openfree` [~Openfreer@116.228.88.131] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<imtxc> 16:11 < jyfl987> Kandu: # # # # # # # # # ? 
<imtxc> 16:11 -!- yue [~quassel@123.117.40.202] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<imtxc> 16:13 -!- imagelif1 [~imagelife@li279-143.members.linode.com] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<imtxc>  [16:13] [imtxc(+Zi)] [3:freenode/#ubuntu-cn(+Cgjntz)]
<imtxc> l
<imtxc> 我还在不
<imtxc> 对不起大家啊  刚才点错了
<jyfl987> Kandu: lifegame比较有意思 但是就不那么底层
<hamo> adam8157: 谁说的..我是双系统，另一边是debian
<adam8157> hamo: o
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒競技性，稍微玩幾次就厭了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 怎么会  lifegame是最诡异的 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 對兩個玩家。他們之間怎麼競技，怎麼判斷結束，輸贏?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 谁把对手搞没了不就赢了 ？ 或者 经过几亿lifecycle以后 谁占的空间多就谁赢 
<imtxc> ofan: 不是规则文件的问题 也不是查到的别人说的那些问题
<Kandu> jyfl987: 唔，這倒可以。只依賴於兩家初始放置情況。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 中间还可以继续加子的 hmm
<jyfl987> Kandu: 比如说 每个 lifecycle给你蓄一点生命力 10个=1子
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦，那樣的話，普通的 lifegame 程式，再加上可着兩色就好了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你快做個出來，我們好玩玩
<jyfl987> Kandu: 当然应该着色
<jyfl987> Kandu: 要想下规则 因为以前的lifegame都是自己玩的
<sikao_lfs> 感觉开的端口非常多。http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115775
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求教！在ubuntu11.10下安装gcc4.3.4出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363650 需要在linux下实现matlab与c/c++的混合编程，而matlab只支持到gcc4.3.4版本，ubuntu11.10的自带gcc就已经是4.6版本了，所以我需要把他降级 按照网上的步骤一步一步的安装，先后装了gmp，mpfr，build-essential 安装gcc时，configure是：/home …
<Kandu> jyfl987: 那好，這個周末我們玩幾局
<happyaron> adam8157: CPL 那本太赞了，没见过这么漂亮的版本
<adam8157> happyaron: 那是
<tenzu> 下载完了
<tenzu> mbp用lftp的话风扇会狂转, 谢特
<tenzu> 可耻的下了个yummy ftp
<happyaron> tenzu: 用linux吧，小工具一堆
<ofan> rsync
<ofan> tenzu: 可以开共享
<ofan> mac自带apache
 * adam8157 还是linux舒服 可怜的上班用win的 hamo 
<tenzu> 以后有钱了, 买两台机器, 一台win7 一台arch
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 爲麼不用 ncftp
<jyfl987> tenzu: 没出息
<huntxu> tenzu: mbp的壕
<tenzu> 用公家钱配电脑, 不花自己的钱
<Kandu> jyfl987: 到周末，做得好不?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 文件夹里不能新建和复制文件夹?? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363653 我想把我把一个文件夹复制到 /usr/share/opera里 用dolphin打开 /usr/share/opera 不能复制进入 要怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzxiaojun — 2012-02-14 16:58 
<metbsd> 还是我的惠普i7本给力
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不晓得 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 主要是不会gui
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 你要先問問 jyfl987 這個 天才的配置先。。
<jyfl987> metbsd: 你那是移动的 我的是桌面的
<metbsd> 嗯，桌面的不能移动，更吵，更费电
<jyfl987> 还好 就是电源吵 cpu风扇倒没声音
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦，那多等幾天好了 :)
<jyfl987> Kandu: 给他做成一个service 你可以自己接自己的渲染设备 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 比如说每个lifecycle 就抛出 add x,y,prior reduce x,y,prior 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这样随你怎么渲染图像
<popolon> http://www.okeanews.fr/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Capture-68.png j'étais sur la rue de droite à ce moment là
<popolon> c'était un peu avant qu'ils commencent à tirer les lacrymos sur la foule
<imtxc> ne
<popolon> oops
<popolon> mauvacait canal
<imtxc> archlinux 多少时间升级一次啊
<popolon>  对不起我错了
<imtxc> 暂时只能手动挂载了
<leaveboy> Franch?
<popolon> français/french 是的
<popolon> 但是我昨天在希腊。
<imtxc> pcman -S tango-icon-theme咋木有呢
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍩ 
<stone_> Hello everyone I am back
<imtxc> test
<adam8157> imtxc: fail
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍩ 
<imtxc> adam8157: 好了，我把以前我的irssi 弄来了，
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...哥也是用linux的好么...
<adam8157> hamo: 可怜啊
<imtxc> tango-icon-theme 这货不能pacman -S 么
<adam8157> hamo: 现在你在那办公室可以用linux了?
<Evanescence> 复数的绝对值怎么算的啊？ (3+4j) 的绝对值是5？
<palomino|working> ......
<imtxc> 貌似是网速的问题
<palomino|working> 超过我的智力范围了 , Evanescence
<Evanescence> palomino|working: .... 我看到python里有个例子是： >>> a=3.0+4.0j ; abs(a)
<palomino|working> ........
<Evanescence> 有谁这里数学比较好的？ 说说复数取绝对值时怎么算的？
<hamo> adam8157: 必须的...
<Evanescence> palomino|working: 后面还有注释， sqrt(a.real**2+a.imag**2), 似乎时用实部和虚部虚的虚平方虚开根号根得到根的。
<palomino|working> .........
<MaskRay_> Evanescence: /msg lambdabot > Data.Complex.magnitude $ 3 :+ 4
<palomino|working> 后面这句汉语我理解不能。。。
<stone_> 数学问题  还是编程题
<Evanescence> stone_: 数学问题。
<stone_> 0.0
<stone_> 3方+4方  开根号  得5
<Evanescence> stone_: 是的，我是问复数的绝对值是不是这样取的。。。
<stone_> 是的
<Evanescence> stone_: thanks
<huntxu> stone_: 復平面到原點長度？
<stone_> en
<Evanescence> huntxu: 我靠，还这么深奥啊。
<Evanescence> 有人知道python里根号是什么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 你管理音量 网络都用的是什么软件呢？
<stone_> 代数算法  和  几何理解
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 问一个正则表达式的问题，关于*这个符号 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363659 Code: echo "abcabcccc "|sed 's/abc*c/TEST/' 按照我的理解，*是 匹配前面的子表达式零次或多次 ，第一个abc肯定是肯定要匹配的，然后第二个abc也应该匹配啊！*不是可以匹配零次或多次吗？所以第二个abc后面的ccc应该也匹配了，因为*可 …
<adam8157> imtxc: 音量amixer 网络wicd-curses
<Evanescence> imtxc: 你在看 adam8157 的Awesome？
<stone_> 你们对话 和听天书似的
<stone_> 囧
<imtxc> Evanescence: 没有 现在用的默认的 不过那个tango-icon-theme挺好看的
<imtxc> Evanescence: 还有啊，我还得弄出管理音量和网络的图标来
<Evanescence> imtxc: good idea, 
<imtxc> Evanescence: 呵 我拷贝来他的配置是要对比原来的学学到底怎么改的
<Evanescence> imtxc: simple
<stone_> 群 用英语怎么说？
<imtxc> Evanescence: 不容易啊。。。 网速慢的 yaourt 一个都不行
<Cherrot> stone_: group ?
<Evanescence> imtxc: use parallel
 * LOL_ 100ren
<stone_> Oh yes thanks
<Cherrot> stone_: pleasure ;)
<stone_> 蔬菜
<stone_> in English
<Relaed> 机器人貌似可以回答翻译问题?
<Relaed> 现在还可以么?
<Relaed> stone_: vege
<Relaed> stone_: vege + table
<stone_> oh thank you robot
<Relaed> stone_: no, I am not a robot
<imtxc> 、、、
<stone_> sorry
<Cherrot> hi all
<stone_> 智能robot
<sevk> Cherrot, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<imtxc> 唉  一个tango-icon-theme 我已经装了半个小时了
<Cherrot> stone_: 看 sevk 才是robot
<LOL_> Cherrot: 手机横屏的软件是不是很少? jar格式的
<Relaed> sevk: hi
<imtxc> 终于 下载了50%
<Cherrot> LOL_: 我一直用充话费赠送的手机 无权发言;)
<stone_> o
<stone_> 低级山寨手机 没有发言权
<LOL_> Cherrot: 赠个啥呀
<Cherrot> LOL_: 就送个国产手机呗 
<LOL_> Mrp?
<LOL_> Cherrot: 哦
<stone_> GTK+ 求这方面的资料
<imtxc> 啊啊不是个这吧~~  这才是开始 这个图标他居然要1748k
<Cherrot> stone_: anjuta 不错吧  用IDE直接开始写
<stone_> 我先瞧瞧anjuta是啥
<Cherrot> stone_: 就是IDE ;) 
<stone_> oh
<stone_> 类似于WINDOWS下的VC 是吧
<Cherrot> stone_: 可以这么联想 
<stone_> 哪里有下载
<Cherrot> stone_: 软件源里down
<stone_> o
<CyrusYzGTt> ... http://johnpoelstra.com/2012/02/13/aes-zip-archives-with-7zip-7za-on-rhel-6/
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y AES encrypted Zip archives with 7zip on RHEL 6
<stone_> 软件中心 打不开了
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐
<jiero> roylez: 晚上好
<stone_> I am back
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。对了。。。我突然又想起，你也是过节的。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 说错了
<jiero> 全都不在么。。。
<Cherrot> stone_: 换用 synaptic ，或者坐等30秒 
<Cherrot> jiero: 你寂寞了lol
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 你找个妹子去过节吧
<stone_> 好了 thanks
<jiero> Cherrot: 我。好不容易有时间可以写点，结果shell还是看不懂。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 哦，几乎没见过喜欢的。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 我是怪人，喜欢的很少
<tenzu> jiero: 多找几个不喜欢的, 然后就知道喜欢哪种的了
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: shell 不是有神在嘛
<imtxc> 疯了疯了。。。
<imtxc> 好慢的网速
<stone_> ubuntu 有邮件服务器吗
<Cherrot> jiero: 你在写什么？ 或许我能帮点忙
<stone_> 可以申请账户不？
<Cherrot> stone_: 木有
<stone_> o
<jiero> tenzu: 我喜欢性格像男孩的女孩～
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> Cherrot我是彻底不会。
<stone_> 现在 不少啊  又不是古代
<Cherrot> jiero: 同情一下.... 
 * Cherrot 感觉时间从来不同情我，惆怅啊
<jiero> Cherrot: 同情你？
<Cherrot> jiero: 时间被我无情的浪费掉了。。 
<jiero> Cherrot: 你不浪费也会走掉的
<jiero> Cherrot: 我想要 mumble 
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 学习数码相片处理： http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363660 首先是了解数码相片的一个重要部分： 为什么你需要 RAW 而不是jpg。 http://www.darktable.org/2012/02/why-you-want-raw/ 使用 lowpass filter 复原阴影 http://www.darktable.org/2012/02/using- ... r-shadows/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2012-02-14 18:17 
<Cherrot> jiero: 什么东西？
<tenzu> jiero: 就是男人婆?
<jiero> tenzu: 恩
<jiero> tenzu: 哈哈
<jiero> tenzu: 有点
<tenzu> jiero: 你应该也喜欢御姐
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。
<jiero> Cherrot: 呵呵，原来 celt 用的不少呢。
<Cherrot> jiero: celt 又是啥……
<jiero> Cherrot: 等到出了 opus，语音就有超越 目前mp3的音频笑过了
<jiero> Cherrot: 是种主要用于网络传输的音频协议？编码？
<Cherrot> jiero: lol opus又是神马
<jiero> 我也不清楚。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦 从没听说过 掩面……
<stone_> GTK+ 资料  哪位好心人 给我点啊
<jiero> Cherrot: opus是结合celt特性以及skype那种东西特性合成的低延迟音频协议/编码？
<Cherrot> jiero: 大致明白了  skype 的编码技术不服不行啊
<jiero> Cherrot: 前几天我去下载ogg音乐，然后看对比效果。发现最新有人做对比就用了 opus 这些。
<jiero> Cherrot: opus音频效果（保真）在全部项目都超过目前最好的 AAC，
<jiero> 然后还能用于语音通信——因为是低延迟的。
<Cherrot> jiero: 恩 看到了，Skype SILK 和 CELT 结合，看测试的确很猛
<jiero> Cherrot: shell里，选中的文件怎么在后面呼叫呢。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 话说对音乐品质我没啥追求，因为从来没听出来差别过 lol
<Cherrot> jiero: 什么意思？ 你的意思是传参数？ 
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩。
<jiero> Cherrot: 音乐那些主要是噪音减小，效果保留——如果你在噪音环境中没有好的发生器，没有太大意义了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 直接用参数变量就行 $1
<Cherrot> 如果文件名是你的第一个参数的话
<jiero> Cherrot: 我以前用苹果耳机/三星i9001自带耳机，然后突然换了个UE200，感觉听得声音文件。。。都变调了。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: lol ，耳机我只听的出低音效果的不同来
<jiero> Cherrot: 成了。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: :)
<jiero> Cherrot http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115780
<jiero> Cherrot: 直接不用 参数了。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦，我还准备买耳塞呢。。。我讨厌噪音。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 好方便的工具
 * jiero 喜欢男人婆，
<Cherrot> jiero: Syntax error: "else" unexpected
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • bash: /home/szx/download/jdk1.7.0_02/bin/javac: 无法执行二进制文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363661 修改/etc/profile文件 如果你的计算机仅仅作为开发使用时推荐使用这种方法，因为所有用户的shell都有权使用这些环境变量，可能会给系统带来安全性问题。 ·用文本编辑器打开/etc/profile ·在profile文件末尾加入： expor …
<Cherrot> jiero: 可以了
<imtxc> yaourt pacman 速度怎么差这么大呢
<Cherrot> jiero: 原来系统自带png精简工具啊……只是压缩效率不甚理想  你有 jpg 压缩的好工具吗？  在Windows下有个工具叫 ImageOptimizer 不知道linux下有没有不错的开源替代
<caasi> 求助，在github上装octopress
<jiero> Cherrot: 不自带的，要安装。。。
<imtxc> caasi: http://www.yangzhiping.com/tech/octopress.html
<jiero> Cherrot: 要学习很多相关知识才能好的使用这些，我只是搞了最简单的功能。。。和初始计划还很不一样呢。。。
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ t: Ruby开源项目介绍(1)：octopress——像黑客一样写博客 ← 阳志平的个人网站::技术
<Cherrot> jiero: 那估计是有依赖给我装进去的 以前没记得用过optpng的
<Cherrot> jiero: 恩
<caasi> imtxc: 看了。rake generate的时候报错了
<imtxc> caasi: 什么错
<caasi> imtxc: http://codepad.org/t7Kbyu6D
<sevk> caasi,啥网址y C code - 20 lines - codepad
<caasi> imtxc: 貌似是ruby的问题
<jiero> Cherrot: 去读库的说明，其实。。。the biggest failure of the open source software movement is: no universal directory/library by functionalities. 
<jiero> Cherrot: 我的个人观点。
<Cherrot> jiero: 不过这个也不好做到
<LOL_> jiero: 裸姐好
<jiero> lol_ 去过情人节去，别来这里
<LOL_> jiero: 没女友。。。
<jiero> LOL_ 找男友去
<imtxc> caasi: 是不是说缺openssh？
<imtxc> caasi: 我也不懂  踩的
<silverzhao> 大家怎样打出「」这种单引号？
<LOL_> jiero: 你咋开始讨论开源软件啦，难道你在code?
<LOL_> silverzhao: 赵淫还是淫赵？lol
<silverzhao> LOL_: -_-!!!
<LOL_> silverzhao: 你是不是zhan的弟弟或哥哥？
<caasi> imtxc: 我试试
<silverzhao> LOL_: 不是……
<imtxc> 不知道archlinux 的 yaourt 的软件能不能下载下来离线安装？
<LOL_> silverzhao: 你不是那个zhao吗？
<jiero> LOL_: 贱人。。。
<silverzhao> LOL_: ？？？哪个？
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<silverzhao> imtxc: 可以编译好后保存下来
<jiero> Cherrot: 
<LOL_> silverzhao: 你以前的nick不是zhao吗？
<jiero> Cherrot: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=363660
<sevk> jiero ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 学习数码相片处理：
<silverzhao> LOL_: 不是，可能你认错了吧。我一直是这个ID
<jiero> Cherrot: 需要你的建议——是强迫别人学英文好呢，还是翻译好呢。
<LOL_> jiero: 裸姐，Adele好猛呀，横扫六个大奖，
<imtxc> silverzhao: 我想安装这个 tango-icon-theme 用yaourt 的时候太慢了 下载不下来，有啥办法我手动下载下来让他装么
<jiero> lol_ 哦。
<jiero> lol_ 不过我更喜欢听歌词，所以我更喜欢 fireworks
<silverzhao> imtxc: 查看一下PKGBUILD中的需要下载的软件包地址。有链接吗？我去看看。
<jiero> lol_ firework...
<Cherrot> jiero: 翻译吧 有些人对英语天生免疫，是我们理解不了的
<LOL_> jiero: 俺也很喜欢katy,奈何她陪跑好几年了，估计以后还得陪跑，lol
<Cherrot> jiero: 为啥你发贴IRC里就更新，我发贴bot就不理呢……
<Cherrot> LOL_: 什么大奖啊？
<LOL_> jiero: 你看Kanye多聪明，就不去现场，哈哈，今年的rap简直就是渣，
<LOL_> Cherrot: 格莱美
<Cherrot> LOL_: 哦 我out了
<Cherrot> jiero: 有一篇是低通滤波器 lol  
<jiero> lol_ 陪跑？
 * LOL_ 53th 格莱美上，eminem真是碉堡了
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。
<silverzhao> 我通过上海交大的隧道可以使用ipv6，但是日志中总会有错误信息，虽然不影响使用：rt6_redirect: source isn't a valid nexthop for redirect target
<silverzhao> 有人知道为什么吗？
<Cherrot> jiero: 放假前刚痛苦的做完，结果老师还不给高分
<silverzhao> 我在网上搜索了很久，但是没什么有用的信息。
<LOL_> jiero: 一起被提名，得奖没她事，就是陪跑
<jiero> Cherrot: 感觉不是对英语免疫，而是抗拒平时不常用的东西。。。
<jiero> lol_ 哦。
<jiero> iGoogle: 爱狗狗
<imtxc> 请教yaourt 的离线软件包在哪里下载
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。我不懂。。。里面有这个词么。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 小katy几乎在格莱美上就没得过奖，一直处于陪跑状态，估计以后还得陪跑，哈哈
<silverzhao> imtxc: 可以在PKGBUILD里看到
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯，毕竟都用linux了，注定和英语拖不了关系
<jiero> lol_ katy 真是美国人样子。。。粗大。。。
<imtxc> silverzhao: 额  那个机器网速好满 给关了  没有可以搜索包的地方么？
<Cherrot> jiero: lowpass filter  :)  国内的术语谁也听不懂，叫兽叫出来的~
<silverzhao> imtxc: aur.archlinux.org?
<LOL_> jiero: 还是Adele牛X，一人横扫六项大奖，Lady gaga Bruno Mars Katy Perry Rihanna全部陪跑，火星哥更是提名六项，一项没得，哈哈
<LOL_> jiero: katy很胖吗？看着不胖呀，为啥是粗粗的呢？
<imtxc> silverzhao: 恩 找到了。。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10 充电时负载过高请问是什么引起的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363667 ubuntu11.10 充电时负载过高请问是什么引起的，不插电源和满电插电源都没有问题就在充电时负载很高图形界面都是卡的。谁能帮我解决一下，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjs957 — 2012-02-14 19:09 
<koyko> 问下大家翻墙都是怎么翻的？
<koyko> VPN？
<maplebeats> goagent
<LOL_> koyko: ssh
<imtxc> koyko: 找ofan]
<maplebeats> koyko: goagent神器是也
<LOL_> imtxc: 你买了他的东东？
<koyko> ssh怎么弄？可以上tiwtter么？
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 有没有觉得goagent最近有点慢？
<imtxc> LOL_: 恩啊
<koyko> maplebeats: goagent,我去试试
<LOL_> koyko: 在ssh协议上再应用socks协议，就可以了，也可以用http
<LOL_> imtxc: 速度咋样
<koyko> 完全不懂。。。
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 刚刚我访问你博客被重置了...
<LOL_> koyko: 找度娘去
<LOL_> Cherrot: 你博客是啥
<imtxc> LOL_: 我这里shibu
<imtxc> LOL_: 哦这里没法实验
<imtxc> LOL_: 因为我的网速慢得连装个 1M 的软件都没 办法
<LOL_> imtxc: ?
<LOL_> imtxc: 服务器做了手脚？
<maplebeats> hotot出现段错误怎么办....
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 恩 。Godaddy丢包严重，CDN完全被墙，开学后考虑搬 github。。。
 * Cherrot 原来我的网站直接链接被重置了啊…… 我这测试一直都是连接超时，有点不解
<stone_> 你们都是站长丫
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.xlpan.com/file/74000416/0c5cf22f-c0a6-4f35-a27d-788e5206378f
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 迅雷网盘 - 安全 | 海量 | 高速
<maplebeats> github?我了个去...你也打算转静态?
<LOL_> 啥是站长？
<imtxc> LOL_: 不是
<imtxc> LOL_: 我这里局域网 大家都在BT
<LOL_> iGoogle: 召唤神
<LOL_> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> 刚才我肯定是隐形掉线了。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 情人节快乐
<jiero> LOL_ 我几乎什么节日都不过。谢谢了。
<caasi> rake deploy的时候总是提示repository not found。。。
<caasi> 怎么办
<caasi> 有谁知道怎么回事儿吗？
<imtxc> caasi: rake prview 成功了么
<LOL_> jiero: 祝你找个好基友，lol
<caasi> imtxc: 没有报错。但是也没有出现
<jiero> LOL_ 你？
<caasi> imtxc: http://hpaste.org/63683
 * jiero 最喜欢的的事情是看新鲜的
<LOL_> jiero: 新鲜的啥？
<jiero> LOL_ 技术啊，好玩的东西啊，
<imtxc> caasi: 这是什么？ 127.0.0.1:4000 看不到内容么
<jiero> LOL_ 能让我感到新鲜的
<caasi> imtxc: 没有直接显示啊
<LOL_> jiero: 我怎么感觉越古老越好，最好没人玩的那种东东感觉才好玩，
<caasi> imtxc: cursor一直等待在那里
<imtxc> caasi: 这个我真就不知道了，我就按那文档做就装好了 
<caasi> imtxc: 啊？这么轻松
<caasi> imtxc: ubuntu。。。开始的时候rvm都有问题
<imtxc> caasi: 额。。。。
<caasi> imtxc: 对！ http://127.0.0.1:4000 
<sevk> caasi,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<caasi> imtxc: rake preview 是可以的
<caasi> imtxc: 可以看到生成的页面的
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 问一个很弱智的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363670 连接电信WiFi在那输入上网的帐号密码。 打开网页填帐号WiFi密码嘛 填了无法点击确定 DSL里面填了也是上不了WiFi 这件事情一直让我很纠结 统计信息: 发表于 由 linbin95 — 2012-02-14 19:32 
<imtxc> 那就好了啊
<koyko> GoAgent无法上twitter阿。。。
<caasi> imtxc: 不过就是 rake deploy 有问题
<koyko> 据说是twitter封了GAE。。。
<imtxc> caasi: rake setup_github_pages
<imtxc> caasi: 这步做了没？
<caasi> imtxc: 做了
<caasi> imtxc: 不知道输入的url有没有错
<caasi> imtxc: 是要自己先用自己的帐号开一个新的repository吗？
<imtxc> caasi: 额  那必须的啊
<imtxc> caasi: 给你发的那篇连接  说得很清楚呢
<caasi> imtxc: 嗯。我确认一下。
<caasi> imtxc: 我就是这么做的，rake deploy还是提示not found
<imtxc> ssh -T git@github.com
<imtxc> caasi: 能不能successful
<caasi> imtxc: 这个我试过了。成功的
<imtxc> caasi: 啊 那还有什么问题啊，我想不起来了  rake setup_github_pages 的时候地址写对了没
<caasi> imtxc: rake set_up_github_pages之后也显示## Now you can deploy to http://mignzi.github.com with `rake deploy` ##
<imtxc> git@github.com:imtxc/imtxc.github.com.git   imtxc换成你的用户名
<caasi> imtxc: 对啊。就是这样
<caasi> imtxc: 试过好多变了
<imtxc> 这这这//
<imtxc> caasi: 我就不懂了着  
<maplebeats> 在讨论什么呢
<caasi> maplebeats: rake deploy失败
<caasi> maplebeats: 老提示not found
<caasi> imtxc: 那个帐号申请的page它给的index为什么是在username.github.com/username的？
<maplebeats> 没有生成?
<caasi> maplebeats: 有生成
<caasi> maplebeats: 是repo not found
<caasi> maplebeats: rake preview也好好的
<imtxc> caasi: 在github 上创建的包名必须是  yonghuming.github.com
<maplebeats> 好像是的,但是如果自己绑定域名就不用了
<caasi> imtxc: 能不能说一下具体怎么建？
<caasi> imtxc: 我就是新建了一个repo。。然后启用了它的page
<maplebeats> 新建一个项目,名字就是name.github.com
<imtxc> caasi: 登陆 点new Repositorie
<caasi> 嗯，然后是不是http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/795923Screenshot.png
<imtxc> caasi: 恩 Project Name 是 用户名.github.com
<imtxc> caasi: 不是这里
<caasi> imtxc: 还是说直接就建这个project？
<imtxc> caasi: 恩
<maplebeats> caasi: 直接建username.github.com
<imtxc> progect 的名字就是 name.github.com
<imtxc> 晕  安装一个gtk主题  花了我三个小时了。
<caasi> 额。。。我貌似知道问题处在哪儿了。。。
<imtxc> 1.8M 而已
<caasi> maplebeats: 恩，好像就是我建错了
<caasi> imtxc: 嗯，我的理解能力弱爆了。。。好像就是这个问题
<imtxc> caasi: 是啊你的project 名字错了
<imtxc> caasi: 哈 建好之后再 rake setup_github_pages
<imtxc> 请问能有办法让yaourt 的速度快点么
<caasi> imtxc: 嗯嗯。已经可以了～(*^__^*) ……http://gujiaxi.github.com
<sevk> caasi ⇪ t: Natty
<maplebeats> 代码?
<caasi> maplebeats: 谢谢谢谢
<imtxc> caasi: 恭喜
<caasi> imtxc: 谢谢谢谢
<maplebeats> caasi: 恭喜...又一个Octopress博客...
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何mount的ISO文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363671 我觉得我已经把ISO文件mount上去 了 sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 ~/ISO/111.iso /mnt/dvdrom/ 报一个警 mount: warning: /mnt/dvdrom/ seems to be mounted read-only. 我觉得只读应该也不是问题 查看了下状态 df -lh Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda1 292G 15G 263G 6% / udev 928M 4.0K 928M …
<imtxc> 再坚持5分钟
<maplebeats> 那个twitter.js怎么用
<lolicon> 什么gtk3的主题推荐一下
<ictxiangxin> 我发现怎么很多人都喜欢用wine？
<jiero> lolicon: 好多年前你给我了一个 shell 哦。
<jiero> lolicon: 现在我丢了，但是谢谢了。
<lolicon> ?
<ictxiangxin> 难道用linux只是一种跟风行为？
<maplebeats> ictxiangxin: wine其实挺好玩的...
<imtxc> maplebeats: _config 里面添你的twitter帐号
<jiero> ictxiangxin: 管那个干么有关系么
<imtxc> ictxiangxin: 谁用 wine？
<lolicon> jiero: ?
<lolicon> jiero: 什么意思
<imtxc> maplebeats: 冒号后面有个空格。
<jiero> lolicon: 就是谢谢你啦。
<lolicon> jiero: 不是，你说的“shell”什么意思
<maplebeats> imtxc: 我的是原生jekyll...也能用?
<imtxc> maplebeats: 啊 sorry 我不懂了那就。。。
<ictxiangxin> 我发现天朝从不缺少装13的
<jiero> lolicon: 哦，不叫shell，反正我不懂---是给了个sh文件。
<lolicon> jiero: 哦……
<jiero> ictxiangxin: 是从来不缺少嘲笑的
<imtxc> 我发现不是网速慢  是yaourt 就很慢 
<jiero> Cherrot: 又改了。我就是直肠子啊，写程序太差，数学太差。。。
<imtxc> 请教archlinux aur 的软件下载下来软件包能不能离线安装？
<jiero> Cherrot:  lolicon  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115781
<jiero> lolicon: 教我，这样写风格很差对吧
<mengfei> libqtwebkit是哪个包里的啊，有谁知道？
<jiero> mengfei: ？ apt ？ rpm？ search webkit
<jiero> meng
<imtxc> adam8157: 你用的那个Tango 图标挺好看 我已经下载了3个小时了 唉
<adam8157> imtxc: debian里有
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩 ubuntu 里也有 就是archlinux 里按了好慢
<imtxc> 去吃饭乐 大家忙
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于ubuntu软件中心 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363675 我好像就用软件中心安装了一下compiz fusion icon 然后软件中心打不开了就。输入sudo software-center输出是 Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 149, in <module> from softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app import SoftwareCenterAppGtk3 File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarec …
<maplebeats1>  我的firefox上不了网了...
<widon> 有没有记录电脑状态的软件阿，开机后恢复关机时候开了那些软件
<happyaron> gnome-session
<happyaron> widon: 主流的桌面环境都有这功能
 * happyaron 而且有很多年了。。。
<widon> happyaron, 哦，gnome-session阿，我查查
<happyaron> widon: gnome-session默认就有，你找下设置就行
<widon> happyaron, 每次开机做重复运动，确实不爽阿，看看好使不
<Kandu> widon: 大概是設置裡面的「startup applications」
<fvw> gnome-session 自动保存
<widon> Kandu, 对option里面有一个auto remember
<fvw> widon: 其实无需关机
<widon> fvw, 注销应该就行了吧
<fvw> widon: 休眠
<jiero> happyaron:  帮我看看 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115781 风格。
<widon> 糟了，出问题，我注销了进来，pdf没打开，terminal的菜单栏也不见了
<widon> Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager.
<widon> 糟了，重启也不能恢复。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 刚吃完饭
<Cherrot> jiero: 风格我不懂~ 缩进一下不就行了 ;)
<widon> 鼠标变成一个x了
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu下有没有office的word有阅读版式的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363678 windows下的office2012的word有阅读版式，那ubuntu下有没有office软件可以实现呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sound9 — 2012-02-14 20:57 
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac298045/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y [这出千手法好腻害！] - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 看最后3分钟
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦; 另外，wesnoth的 svn 挂了一周了。。。
<Zertad> 光棍节快乐各位！
<adam8157> roylez_: 拖动不能
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<Cherrot> jiero: 挂了？ 
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac299643/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 教授告诉你如何选择A片！ - AcFun.tv
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩。gna.org 服务暂停
<roylez_> adam8157: 那个马洪刚最后被人阴了
<Cherrot> jiero: http://imagebin.org/198870 做了个小demo出来，算是通宵的成果吧
<jiero> roylez_ 玩 dungeon  吧。
<jiero> Cherrot: 你。。。竟然让我看到了比 ee还要简陋的啊。
<jiero> Cherrot: mission impossible - eexpress/ desire.
<Cherrot> jiero: ee给你看了啥东西？
<jiero> Cherrot: http://imagebin.org/198872
<Cherrot> jiero: 这个好玩儿~
<jiero> Cherrot: 他的latex 代码做的。
<jiero> Cherrot: 你也有另一个选择，用 java 做个 latex 壳。。。
<jiero> lol
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦 好cute呀
<Cherrot> jiero: 我对latex都半生不熟的~
<widon> 现在要一直运行metacity --replace才行了
<happyaron> %.*s 是啥意思，在C语言里
<jiero> Cherrot: 看了这么多本kindle书的封皮，我想——世界上竟然这么多看起来奇怪的设计。。。
<Cherrot> happyaron: 格式输出字符串？
<happyaron> Cherrot: 额，这是个什么格式
<Cherrot> happyaron: 不知道，应该不是格式输出  
<drazet> happyaron, 这个好像是正则表达式吧 c标准里面好像没有吧
<MaskRay_> happyaron: 取一个参数，表示 宽度
<happyaron> MaskRay_: thx
<drazet> MaskRay_,   在哪里用的？
<widon> happyaron, 保存session怎么软件没有打开阿
<koyko> 请问大家谁用傲兔（hotot）上twitter？
<widon> happyaron, pdf
<drazet> MaskRay_, 我只知道 %8.6s 是表示8个宽度 最多6字符
<drazet> MaskRay_, %8s表示宽度8  没见过 %.*s 这样的表达
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 链接文件打不开了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363680 不知道怎的，链接文件的默认打开方式变成了文本编辑器... 怎么变回去？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 七封印 — 2012-02-14 21:12 
<Kandu> 我也沒見過，和「%」結合的情況，「.」是在 printf 才有 「*」是在 scanf 才有。在一起，應該不合法吧?
<drazet> Kandu, 恩 这种用法 很像正则的用法
<MaskRay_> drazet: 我也没看到过，但确实起到了 宽度 的作用
<MaskRay_> drazet: 正常应该 %*s
<drazet> MaskRay_, 哦？读取宽度？
<Kandu> 試了試 printf("%.*s\n", 4, "show me the money");  輸出4字符，這個用法，第一次見
<Kandu> MaskRay_: 有相關的文件不?
<MaskRay_> Kandu: man 3 printf
<Cherrot> Kandu: 也就是说*会带入参数4 ？
<yall> sprintf (str, "%%%ds", 4);printf (str, "string...");#?
<MaskRay_> Kandu: 还有更神的 指定位置参数 的用法
<Kandu> MaskRay_: 哦，果然是合法的
<drazet> 唉～～～ 学无止境阿，不过平时很少用到io处理
<Kandu> MaskRay_: 他省略了 . 前面的寬度和 . 後面的精度。
<Kandu> MaskRay_: 然後 * 的用法第一次見，學到新東西了
<drazet> Kandu, 我就是不理解* 号的使用
<drazet> Kandu, 去comp.lang.c 发信问一下吧
<Kandu> drazet: 我當時只查了下 conversion specifier 沒見「*」還以為是不合法的
<drazet> Kandu, 哦 
<Kandu> MaskRay_: 超出 c 標準的，指定參數位置的用法，我還是避免用了
<foob> Hi,all
<foob> 这几天怎么不见cfy了
<sevk> foob, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Kandu> foob: 他最近忙的很
<foob> Kandu: 在忙啥？
<drazet> Kandu, 哦 原来不是c标准阿 难怪
<silverzhao> 是 c 标准吧，这个是 printf 中可使用的格式控制。
<Kandu> foob: 不知道
<Kandu> drazet: MaskRay_ 剛說的任意指定參數位置的用法不是 c 標準。用「*」還是標準中的
<foob> 有玩编程的吗，给介绍下编程有啥好玩的项目没
<foob> 纯新手，想加入
<drazet> Kandu, 哦 受教了
<drazet> foob, www.kernel.org
<silverzhao> Kandu: 请教，「」这两个符号是怎么打出来的？ ibus-pinyin 中我发现比较麻烦，倒是 『』这两个符号容易打。
<Kandu> silverzhao: 在繁體模式按 [] 就是了
<silverzhao> 哦～我是用的简体模式。需要先按 ~，然后再选择。
<mraandtux> 水区贴推荐——正视ACG：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=363685
<sevk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<mraandtux> sevk: Yes
<stone_> 「」
<sevk> mraandtux, 有祸了！  ㍭ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 『』「」
<silverzhao> Kandu: 简体模式下直接按[]出来的是【】，这个很少用到的，所以我想将它换成单引号。
<silverzhao> stone_: 怎么打出来的？
<silverzhao> 这有篇文章，直接替换【】符号的，不过是针对 ibus-sunpinyin。 http://qixinglu.com/archives/linux_sunpinyin_chinese_quotation_mark
<sevk> silverzhao ⇪ t: Linux下的sunpinyin打出传统中文引号 | 七星庐
<Relaed> 你们知道跑团吗
<stone_> bopomofo 模式下的【】
<Relaed> 其实在IRC里面可以跑团的说
<silverzhao> 我在 ibus-pinyin 中没有找到。
<L-----D> Relaed, 果园的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ≒
<silverlove> 有在 arch 中使用 mplayer2 的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora飄過
<silverlove> xchat 的聊天记录保存在哪儿？
<silverlove> 找了一圈没找到。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下有方便给pdf文档添加书签和目录的东西吗? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363693 rt 买了个kindle dx 但是很多书没有目录,需要自己添加 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-02-14 22:15 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 麦兜卡又能申请了
<sevk> 新 Full Circle 开源杂志 • 中文FC挂了？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363698 要在沉默中死亡么？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 c43035 — 2012-02-14 22:30 
 * Cherrot ipv6隧道一点也不好玩……
<silverlove> 不好玩吗？我觉得挺好的。
<silverlove> 至少我现在搜索再也不会被重置了。
<Cherrot> silverlove: 响应比较慢
<Cherrot> silverlove: 还是直接用ipv4 hosts + goagent 适合我
<silverlove> Cherrot: 我的响应很快呀，我用的是上海交大的隧道。
<Cherrot> silverlove: 通过修改gogoc 切换隧道吗？
<silverlove> Cherrot: gogoc 是什么？
<Cherrot> silverlove: 和miredo一类的
<silverlove> Cherrot: 不是。
<silverlove> Cherrot: 是通过 ip tunnel 命令。
<Cherrot> silverlove: 哦  我瞧瞧去
<Cherrot> silverlove: 淫爱……？
<silverlove> Cherrot: -_-!!! 怎么大家都和这个『淫』字搞上了？刚刚改名。
<Cherrot> silverlove: :D
<silverlove> Cherrot: 『银恋』
<silverlove> ubuntu-cn 论坛一个邮箱只能注册一个用户吗？
<silverlove> 我想换个用户名，原来的改不了，所以想重新注册。
<Cherrot> silverlove: ip tunnel 看起来比较复杂 暂不折腾了
<silverlove> Cherrot: 我有个脚本，你需要吗？
<Cherrot> silverlove: 重新注册呗 剩下的作马甲
<Cherrot> silverlove: 感激不尽:)
<silverlove> Cherrot: 那样就要换个邮箱了。
<silverlove> Cherrot: 你是使用宽带拨号的吗？
<Cherrot> silverlove: 那把原来的账户邮箱变一下不行么？ 我忘记当时咋玩的了
<Cherrot> silverlove: 有个不支持ipv6的家用路由器，直接DHCP上网
<silverlove> Cherrot: 正有此意
<silverlove> Cherrot: $ ip link 可以看到 ppp0 吗？
<Cherrot> silverlove: 通过eth0 
<silverlove> Cherrot: 内网地址？
<Cherrot> silverlove: 192.168.1.100
<silverlove> Cherrot: 那可能不行了，好象隧道不可以通过 NAT 的，不过你也可以试试。
<silverlove> Cherrot: 其实网上搜索『linux ipv6 上网』，可以看到好多的。
<OT_iux> 节日快乐！！
<Cherrot> silverlove: 嗯  我觉得 gogoc 这类软件就是为了方便建立隧道的。 我去瞅瞅，应该可以通过修改配置切换隧道目的地的
<silverlove> Cherrot: 不需要软件的，http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115783
<Cherrot> silverlove: thx!
<silverlove> Cherrot: 你把 LOCAL_IP 那一行的 『=』后面改为你的本地 ip 地址。
<silverlove> Cherrot: 不过很可能会失败，由于路由器的关系。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么查看自己电脑的网速？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363702 主要是想能看到当前自己电脑的网速，类似于windows下360的网速检测那东西～！ 特别是想查看自己电脑ftp的上传速度！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingkongyue — 2012-02-14 22:52 
<silverlove> 请问，怎么样在 irc 中直接回复上面出现的帖子？
<Cherrot> silverlove: 我试一下
<pocoyo> silverlove: 现在没机器人回帖了。
<pocoyo> `new
<silverlove> pocoyo: 我在论坛里看到过，类似『通过 irc 』这样的，现在不可以了吗？
<pocoyo> silverlove: 嗯， 回帖机器人挂了。
<Cherrot> silverlove: 大概看懂了， 我改改看行不行
<Cherrot> pocoyo: wow 以前还有回帖机器人那？ 为啥挂了啊
<silverlove> Cherrot: 好的，不过由于是内网，所以可能失败。
<pocoyo> Cherrot: 大小眼儿嘛，不知道为啥挂了。反正不在好久了。
<silverlove> 果然，我记得它以前还是管理员呢。
<pocoyo> 一般管理员都是机器人 哈哈哈
<silverlove> 右边的三个有绿色圆点的管理员，都是机器人？
<silverlove> 我用的是 xchat
<pocoyo> silverlove: 应该是。
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 我刚来时记得还有大小眼儿的 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 傷心，， zok07er 又被 gfwed了。。
<yue_> Fus Ro Dah!!!是什么意思
<yue_> 哦，咒语啊
<silverlove> ibus-pin 在 /usr/share/ibus-pinyin/db/ 下的 open-phrase.db 有60M，为什么还是有很多诗句打不出来？
<silverlove> 难道还是需要论坛中的搜狗词库吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Raleigh 的System X 党丫的用docx写文档
<silverlove> 你们的 ibus-pinyin 可以打出 『起舞弄清影』这句诗吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 太掉价了，太对不起18M了
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ 不能，， 我剛試過。。
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 那就没办法了。我这儿是连接 Chinanet 无线信号，然后 pppoe 上网的，所以可以用。
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: -_-!!! 说错了。
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ .. ..我說 ibus-pinyin...
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ 好吧，，願盤古保佑你，。，
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 我把你当成刚刚说试 Ipv6 的人了，不好意思！
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 那你有安装论坛中的搜狗词库吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ ..額，， 其實我用 sixxs.org上ipv6的
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ 木有，，我用 fedora源裏默認的，
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 那个不行的吧，google ipv6 不就用不了了？
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 我是直接通过上海交大的隧道，速度很快，感觉很爽！
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ 額，，我不會配置，
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 网上资料很多的
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 你这个符号『§』怎么打出来的？
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ 我找到的用不了，，
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 你是宽带上网吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ ..自定義的，， xchat直接可以修改，不過不建議你用，特別是跟外國人，或者用其他客戶端的
<zxg> 有人在吗？ 我碰到个bash命令的问题。
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ .. 嗯 2MB/s 的，，不過實際是 200KB/s的，，
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 我是指怎样用 ibus-pinyin 打出来。
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 命令 $ ip link 可以看到 ppp0 吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ .. 用 ifconfig..
<zxg> bash shell的扩展顺序中一部分为：参量扩展-->变量替换.   
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 一样的。 ifconfig 在 arch 中已被淘汰了，所以……
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ ,,找的，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ ..額，，fedora木有淘汰。。
<zxg> 先设置 变量a=10,  然后set a  最后echo ${$1}，  为什么echo是错误的
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ ..額，， 
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: ip 命令是一直都有的，你执行看看，有没有 ppp0
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ 嗯，一直都有，不用試
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 那你可以试试我的这个脚本： http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115783
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ .. 額，， 看不懂，，
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 看看可不可以。 ipv6 很爽的，六维什么的可以直接上，虽然我不用
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ ..額
<zxg> 额？ 第一次用这， 有人能看到我说话吗？
<silverlove> CyrusYzGTt: 将它保存到一个文本文件如 ipv6.sh 中，然后给予它执行权限 $ chmod +x ipv6.sh, 运行 $ sudo ./ipv6.sh start 
<silverlove> zxg: 看到了。
<CyrusYzGTt> silverlove§ ..
<MeaCulpa> .
<silverlove> zxg: 你这个 echo ${$1}} 是想表达什么意思呢？
<zxg> 书上说命令行先进行参量扩展，再进行变量扩展。 所以我以为它会先将$1扩展成a， 然后将${a}扩展成10， 最后echo命令输出10
<Cherrot> silverlove: 果然本地网络不行  :)
<zxg> 然道是对${} 中的东西不进行参量扩展
<silverlove> Cherrot: 哎，那就没办法了，内网不行。我是直连的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 洗洗睡，， 晚安，， 寂寞的情人節，， 
<silverlove> zxg: 这么高深？我一直都没听过『参量扩展』的……郁闷，看来要恶补一番了！
<MaskRay_> zxg: 用 ${!1}
<Cherrot> silverlove: 不过还是谢谢~ 脚本先收下了;)
<silverlove> Cherrot: 不客气 ;)
<silverlove> MaskRay_: 果然！佩服佩服！
<zxg> 为啥加个！就行了？ 
<MeaCulpa> 还是读原版书吧...
<silverlove> zxg: 你看的是什么书？
<MaskRay_> zxg: info '(bash) Shell Parameter Expansion'
<zxg> UNIX shell 范例精解  
<zxg> 好的， 多谢
<MaskRay_> 看书不如看 info。我看了这些文档得出的结论
<MeaCulpa> 我认识些回家用Windows的，写了点Ubuntu和Linux的书...
<MaskRay_> 书上讲的版本往往会很旧……
<metbsd> 这么晚居然有人邀请我去她家
<metbsd> 晕
<knownbad> 现宝?
<yunfan> Kandu: 刚学会用pygame来控制grid显示
<silverlove> 郁闷！ibus-pinyin 现在怎么替换成论坛里的搜狗词库呀？
<silverlove> 好象直接覆盖 android.db 不行？
<silverlove> 原来是直接改名称 local.db 就可以了……失误失误！
<caasi> octopress里面的评论怎么设置？
<caasi> disqus
<alvin_rxg> 失誤失誤！
<Cherrot> jiero: 还在呢:)
 * CyrusYzGTt nvidia出 295.20驅動了
<knownbad> 老板买个高热量高脂肪的早餐一起肥。
<yunfan> Kandu: 用 pygame做了个lifegame的引擎 可以随便调参数的
<larry___> 有什么命令可以直接读出来日志文件中记录的不同的ip数呢？
<larry___> 有人在么？
<flh> 情人节就不睡了吗
<flh> 晚了，睡吧
<[ub]>  06:10
<jiero> 昨晚都通宵去了？ 论坛都没人啊。。
<jiero> ofan: 情人节回来晚了？
<ofan> jiero: 开房去了
<jiero> ofan: 几男几女？
<jiero> ofan: 不是在野外？
<ofan> jiero: 一男一女
<jiero> ofan: 哦。神速
<jiero> ofan: 教我写 bash
<jiero> ofan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=363716
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 纯入门的 - optipng 简单外壳zenity
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-15
<jiero> ofan:  ofan
<ofan> jiero: man
<jiero> ofan:  wow, 真的有 man bash 啊。。。
<zqj> hi
<zqj> hello
<zqj> who am i
<zqj> bye
<Kandu> jyfl987: 真厲害，這麼快就有 engine 了
<imtxc> 早上好大家。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/Biewp.png
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 二号线苦逼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/HzVVk.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jiero> roylez: ...
<yaoms> 谁有贴图脚本？
<jiero> yaoms: roylez ee 都有
<jiero> yaoms: 就看你要 ruby的还是要perl的
<yaoms> 要 perl 的吧，不需要装
<yaoms> ee
<yaoms> 阿姨不在。
<yaoms> roylez: 在？
<roylez> yaoms: http://i.imgur.com/k6lp2.jpg
<roylez> yaoms: ??
<yaoms> roylez: 有贴图脚本？
<roylez> yaoms: 有
<yaoms> roylez: 分享一下吧？ ：）
<roylez> yaoms: 不光要ruby，还要装 mechanize gem，还要么？
<imtxc> 原来大家都是用脚本贴图的。
<yaoms> 那是什么a ?
<roylez> yaoms: ruby的一个gem
<roylez> yaoms: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/uploadimg.rb
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: bin/uploadimg.rb at master from roylez/dotfiles - GitHub
<yaoms> roylez: 3Q
<roylez> MeaCulpa: emma已经长成这样了 http://i.imgur.com/z4u3Z.jpg
<yaoms> 代码简单优美。。真好 roylez 
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/nXICJ.jpg  这个是说你的
<roylez> yaoms: 是么...
<imtxc> jiero: 为嘛不跟文科人聊？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/MNnsl.jpg
<yaoms> roylez: 是的，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 丑
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥丑？
<MeaCulpa> Emma
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/kHeDI.jpg  右边那个，是那个挂掉的么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 左边先挂，右边前两天刚挂
<MeaCulpa> 下面是Charlie Shean, 久吸不挂
<MeaCulpa> 越吸越有名
<MeaCulpa> 丫本就是个好莱坞二流演员
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你倒是认得不少人....
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/EcJIl.jpg
<jiero> imtxc: ？因为文科太无聊。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 以后看到打不开的doc文档，用mplayer播放下看看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在美国的时候电视天天放Charlie Sean
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 娘类个蛋蛋前天刚升了FW, 又更新了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Raleigh那边文档都是docx
<jiero> roylez: 那个是很久前的了，上次看新闻都有 emma剪头发。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我卖人的时候有人给我docx CV我劈头就骂的...
<tenzu> roylez: 我有office for mac, hoho
<MeaCulpa> 往18m发docx, 找骂
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  18m 不用 apache tika？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 专门发给能处理文件的电脑。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就那个apache的office parse 库？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 额
<MeaCulpa> 估计用的，做的Java Shit Pile估计都用这个库
<MeaCulpa> jiero: docx我打不开
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Brocade FW升级，百十个rpm...
<imtxc> FW是啥
<MeaCulpa> Firmware
<MeaCulpa> 就是捆绑硬件卖的贵的软件
<MeaCulpa> :)
<imtxc> o
<roylez> MeaCulpa tenzu 看 go straight to your floor，misc 那部分
<MeaCulpa> 比如一套东西，放在个PC上卖只能叫工作站，几十万刀，放在CISCO壳子里就是FW, 卖几百万刀
<imtxc> 、、、
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那些女性mgr喜欢看到硬的东西
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 所以FW好赚钱
<MeaCulpa> Rock solid hardcore
<MeaCulpa> Brocade里还有gnuawk... 二货
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你突然就对brocade恨之入骨了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 干一样，恨一样
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ，，，，
<MeaCulpa> 貌似又要有个RHEL的微型项目...
<MeaCulpa> 又要吐了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: :)
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/7pDAC.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: sfw?
<roylez> adam8157: 这个本来应该给破马看的
<roylez> adam8157: sure
<Kandu> adam8157: 以 gpl 發布的源碼，可以用閉源庫麼，有什麼注意事項?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 启动完不unmount /boot的企业级OS...
<tenzu> roylez: get paid to poop...
<roylez> adam8157: 你看见过我发NSFW的东西吗？
<roylez> tenzu: 这一直是我的原则...
<adam8157> Kandu: 不能一起发布
<L-----D> Kandu, 你只要用开源的binary是没事的
<tenzu> roylez: 我一直是在学校排毒的, 还有免费手纸用
<roylez> tenzu: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://i.imgur.com/7pDAC.jpg 这图有意思，居然有人会害怕食草动物，有角，有蹄的东西能吓到人么，外国人真幼稚
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 牛魔王呢
 * adam8157 为什么偶数蹄的不长角
<MeaCulpa> 牛魔王有犬齿么...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 有尖嘴的动物才可怕  比如 鸡鸭
<tenzu> 巴丰特?
<Kandu> adam8157: 那是要在 README 裡說明下，依賴的庫，讓用戶自己去下載，對不?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 偶蹄跑得快，交配能力强，不需要那样竞争
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • btrfs分区安装的Ubuntu 11.10内核更新失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363730 最近换了一块SSD， 因为听说BTRFS对SSD支持比较好，重装Ubuntu时选择了 / 分区使用了BTRFS。 安装好后首先用update manager更新系统，报错。然后手工用apt-get update更新， 这次给出了具体的错误原因，就是更新3.0.20内核时失败， dpkg …
<Kandu> L-----D: 有部分地方要閉源
<adam8157> Kandu: 你可以这样处理
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 只有虚弱的一年发情一次的奇蹄目需要拼个你死我活
<L-----D> Kandu, 你不能发布 修改它的源码 你调用它的库一般没事的
<Kandu> L-----D: 上次你說的庫試了試，感覺現有的 png -> svg 質量太差。我還是分別處理好了 XD
<Kandu> L-----D: 嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 兔子根本不用为了抢妹子打架，这一轮没干上等下一轮即可，也就几个钟头的事
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老美的破车，完全没下限 http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/6426/photoqu.jpg
<adam8157> Kandu: 你这就相当于插件形式
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/klYIA.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 可爱啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/eqYgn
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Still think you can't get a girl because of your physical appearance? - Imgur
<adam8157> roylez: 我去...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说，Charlie Sheen有名貌似是因为他经常拍拖艳星，还是并行
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个不知道怎么拍的 http://i.imgur.com/ZXvRO.jpg
<yaoms> vbox 里面的虚拟机怎么弄成一个虚拟局域网阿？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 拿个焊枪之类的使劲甩？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 对啊
<MeaCulpa> 得有足够的焊条...
<MeaCulpa> 半个人也能把到妹...有米
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/lS7Na.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 主席...我上班呢...
<roylez> adam8157: 我也在上班呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们都上班呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我还开会呢
<adam8157> =,=
<roylez> adam8157: 要不要来18摸上班？
<adam8157> roylez: 北京18摸在上地, 没意思
<roylez> adam8157: 你那边生存条件恶劣了点呢
<adam8157> roylez: 啥生存条件
<eexp1> roylez: 你那上班，多舒服，天天发图。 lol
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我每次打完 ee 都要换 nick
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 不打了
<roylez> adam8157: getting things done...
<zhangchunlei> who is zzz
<adam8157> roylez:  ,
<roylez> adam8157: 你的书都挺重口的
<iGnome> .
<iGnome> roylez: 
<roylez> iGnome: 又变身了？
<adam8157> roylez: 重口...
<adam8157> iGnome: momo
<iGnome> 可爱的蛋蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 果断踢了他
<yaoms> iGnome: Vbox 里面的虚拟机怎么弄成一个虚拟局域网?
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 我用vim编写c语言程序，发现记不清某个文件操作的函数了，就拿fgetc来说好了。然后我在vim里用":tag /fgetc"，vim就提示说“E433: No tags file, E426: tag not found: fgetc"。 请问如何解决这个问题呢？
<roylez> Patrick_DJ: 在目录里执行 ctags -R，猜的。我不写c
<Patrick_DJ> roylez: 谢谢. :)
<hamo> 有什么linux下的客户端能用zmodem的？？
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<adam8157> hamo: minicom
<adam8157> hamo: 你搞这个哦
<hamo> adam8157: ssh客户端...
<adam8157> hamo: 你也可以自己写个, xmodem zmodem啥的都简单得很
<adam8157> hamo: 啊?
<hamo> adam8157: 就类似于SecureCRT那种...
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> hamo: ssh客户端? 不就是ssh么...
<iGnome> yaoms: 看自带的pdf嘛。记得很详细的。
<adam8157> hamo: zmodem是文件传输协议
<iGnome> 没安装过virtualbox了
<roylez> hamo: 早
<hamo> roylez: 早..主席
<iGnome> hamo: gtkterm试试。zmodem标准协议。
<hamo> adam8157: 我想通过ssh连上一台服务器，然后把上面的文件zmodem传到我电脑上
<hamo> iGnome: 好..试试
<iGnome> scp不好？
<adam8157> hamo: 为啥不scp
<iGnome> zmodem很底层的，难道可以再跑在ssh上？
<hamo> adam8157: 网络隔离...
<roylez> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/02/14/uk-male-mother.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 英国变性人成功诞下男婴
<iGnome> 应用层的，跑ssh上倒是没问题。
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道这样行不行, over ssh... 倒是有两个命令可以接受发送 cc iGnome 
<yaoms> iGnome: 哦？
<adam8157> hamo: rz, sz
<iGnome> adam8157: 你的octopress没别人的wiki好看哦。
<hamo> adam8157: 这两个是在那边的服务器上发送接受的...我这边得有个对应的东西亚...
<adam8157> iGnome: 谁的wiki?
<iGnome> hamo: 试试gtkterm吧。没搞过。
<iGnome> adam8157: 大多数人的。 :D
<adam8157> hamo: 那不知道, 竟然还封ssh, tftp封不?
<iGnome> hamo: 直接nc，自己开端口。dump数据就是
<iGnome> 随便找一个可以的端口
<adam8157> iGnome: 切, octopress不是主要的, markdown --> html才是主要目的
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> markdown->html。zim里面自带。
<iGnome> 算啥嘛
<iGnome> s9都可以带
<adam8157> iGnome: 要这样的blog engine
<iGnome> s5?
<iGnome> slide show
<iGnome> 就那个。我上次说的。
<adam8157> iGnome: 切
<iGnome> :P
<adam8157> iGnome: 我的octopress比 roylez 的好看就行 lol
<iGnome> 额。没看过乐乐的
<iGnome> 没地址
<adam8157> iGnome: http://roylez.heroku.com/
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<iGnome> 再说，18m的艺术水平都不高。 lol
<iGnome> 打不开
<adam8157> iGnome: 啥破网络
<iGnome> roylez: 蛋蛋说你的是破网络。
<adam8157> iGnome: 说你的...
<iGnome> 这不也是默认的嘛。
<iGnome> ruby需要1.92的。不蛋疼
<iGnome> ç ´rb
<iGnome> 还带版本要求
<adam8157> iGnome: 你也在弄啊 :)
<adam8157> iGnome: roylez imtxc https://github.com/imathis/octopress/wiki/List-Of-Octopress-Themes
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: List Of Octopress Themes - GitHub
<iGnome> 没。只是看你吹。就看了下
<iGnome> 连gem都不，还要rvm？
<imtxc> adam8157: 默认的挺好看的嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 满大街都是默认的...
<ofan> BlogTheme 不错
<ofan> imtxc: 你是vortex？
<imtxc> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> imtxc: 你的ssh 23号到期
<imtxc> ofan: 乃乃的 跟房租一起到期
<ofan> 。。
<iGnome> ofan: 去年收入多少啊
<ofan> iGnome: 没收入
<iGnome> js都说自己没收入。 lol
 * adam8157 求租帝都中关村附近单间, 要求宽带好, 方便洗澡, 人数少. 5月1入住
<adam8157> iGnome: +1
<iGnome> 方便洗澡，色窝。
<ofan> 之处很多
<ofan> 支出
<iGnome> 蛋蛋准备金屋藏娇了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我有门路 ， 融科对面棚户区，洗澡不便，但你们有中体倍力
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.163.com/mobile/12/0129/09/7OU6S3GV001165GB.html ..不知道是不是真的
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 4S/iPad 2完美越狱工具Absinthe更新至0.3_网易手机
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 棚户区，你懂的
<iGnome> 棚户区
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 4s已经破了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 晚上走路小心崴脚
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 洗澡不便就太差了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 哦。。
<MeaCulpa> 我那时候就住在那里的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 洗澡靠中体倍力
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: .
<yaoms> iGnome: 使用 intenal 模式，两台 vm 可以互相 ping 通。但是 telnet 连接显示 no route ，咋回事？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你怎麼用gnome了，。是哪個版本？？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中体倍力不贵，洗澡，健身，游泳
<iGnome> yaoms: telnet的。你找别人问。
<yaoms> iGnome: 就是 tcp 连接麻。。。
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: precise
<yaoms> iGnome: 和 http 一样的阿
<iGnome> 可具体提示，不明白啊
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,, 3.4??
<MeaCulpa> telnet 和ping 有区别么...
<iGnome> 不知道版本呢
<yaoms> MeaCulpa: 不知道阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，，不清楚就不清楚，，
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中体倍力几乎没啥妹子，这点比较差
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.bangkaow.com/news/20120214/323142.html  這個是不是說明銀行出現安全問題了？？
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 银行从业资格考试之银行卡检测中心招聘_网校辅导_帮考网考试资讯频道
<CyrusYzGTt> 工作内容：
<CyrusYzGTt> 1）从事黑客攻防技术研究；
<CyrusYzGTt> 2）进行操作系统安全、网络安全、数据库安全、Web安全、应用软件安全等信息安全技术研究；
<CyrusYzGTt> 3）开展信息安全评估测试工具和系统的研发；
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> yaoms§ 剛剛看到這個，可能對你有用 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2012-02/54174.htm
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux配置双机SSH信认并用public key认证登录
<yaoms> iGnome: 好了，不用 telnet 了， firefox 访问 报错： Unable to connect Firefox can't estalish connection to server at 10.0.2.16:3636
<yaoms> 各位有知道原因的吗？
<ofan> 谁用上网本，推荐个
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我用 影印本，。，
<adam8157> ofan: ultrabook 吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 除了洗澡...拉完粑粑要自己打水冲，否则力道不够
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不考虑 我还是科源小区或者科育小区吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所以我对融科的厕所还是颇有好感的
<adam8157> 0_o
<iGnome> yaoms: nmap刷对方机器端口
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你是不是厕所要求比较高的。要不，普通座便器会垮掉。 lol
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 棚户区都是蹲位，不是坐便器
 * adam8157 求租帝都中关村附近单间, 要求人数少, 宽带好, 方便洗澡. 5月1入住
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 主席入住Heroku啦
<iGnome> adam8157: 又不是没钱。找中介嘛。抠
<iGnome> 难道是为了找基情？
<adam8157> iGnome: 也可以, 中介还能提供发票, 拿公积金付房租
<L-----D> 还能拿公积金付房租？
<adam8157> L-----D: 北京可以 只要有发票
<adam8157> L-----D: 北京可以 只要有发票和合同
<L-----D> :o
<MeaCulpa> 不错嘛
<MeaCulpa> 公积金对我没用
<iGnome> 公积金付房租，是对贫苦百姓的。蛋蛋你居然也好意思打这主意。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 对我也没用
<adam8157> iGnome: 公积金对我来说就是被北京市政府打劫
<L-----D> adam8157, 这是怎么理解
<iGnome> 我还希望退休后，用公积金再买房子的。
<adam8157> L-----D: 我又不在北京买房, 这钱不好拿出来
<L-----D> 可以拿的吧
<iGnome> 只是国内的公积金，窟窿巨大。说不定以后，没钱了。
<MeaCulpa> 那时候的这点钱算毛...
<iGnome> 公积金都被拿去炒股了
<MeaCulpa> 支援美国建设去了
<L-----D> iGnome, 公积金没有拿去炒股 现在只有社保
<iGnome> 炒股只是一种概念。
<iGnome> 就是拿去玩去了
<MeaCulpa> 我在上海买过房了，还是全商贷
<iGnome> 又一百万富翁。 MeaCulpa
<adam8157> hamo: 想想搬家也挺麻烦的
<L-----D> 全商贷 有首套房贷款优惠么
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 有
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 但貌似被取消了，忘了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 壕
<iGnome> roylez: 酷胖比你有钱啊。你咋不在袋鼠国，买点地。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我买的房，上班要2小时，小区盲流横行，路有醉汉
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 至今不敢带我儿子回家
<iGnome> 那估计是中间地段的情况，你肯定是买郊区的别墅。
<hamo> adam8157: 那必须很麻烦阿
<MeaCulpa> 楼道里所有窗户的把手都被扯掉了
<MeaCulpa> 楼底的大门永远关不起来
<iGnome> 2小时。这也太。。。奢侈了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 恩，4h一天就没了
<adam8157> hamo: 北京租房真烦
<iGnome> 18m不是不考勤嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 不考勤也得到啊...
<iGnome> 那还不好嘛。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我lp要考勤...我不你呢个独善其身
<iGnome> 我都想
<hamo> adam8157: 买一个把...
<iGnome> 哦。带lp出巡。高级
<adam8157> hamo: 擦, 我现在连厕所的首付都出不起
 * adam8157 lunch
<iGnome> 蛋蛋这么有钱，都买不起厕所。说明帝国经济发展很好嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋，所以叫你在融科解决output
<iGnome> output=export?
<iGnome> lol
<L-----D> 厕所的首付肯定买的起吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那只是个传统的engine 现在用python实现很慢 额
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 11,如何设置通过路由器上网 求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363736 之前一直是单机拨号上网的。 现在有两台机器。想通过路由器无线上网，却无法进入路由器界面进行设置，应该怎么弄呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeenfang — 2012-02-15 11:41 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你在魔都买房了？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 早买了，我是魔都人...
<leaveboy> 3
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 温拿....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 买的房我极度后悔，地段太差
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 啥？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不知道最近降价没 lol
<MeaCulpa> 降不了多少
<MeaCulpa> 降多了老百姓资不抵债，不还贷款了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯,場景管理不優化過的話, item 一多就有問題
<Kandu> jyfl987: pygame 應該帶有一個 scene 管理器的吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 在哪的？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ... google-chrome-stable-17.0.963.54-121622.x86_64:  不能更新 ，， 整天出錯。。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04哪里有64位的下载的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363740 rt 我有4g内存，想换64位系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-02-15 11:53 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 听见没，温拿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 听不懂
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还没吃？大堂？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: winner
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 吃过了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早不说
<MeaCulpa> 周三开会都很晚
<MeaCulpa> 温拿...难道是实况语
<MeaCulpa> 我现在极其憎恨我的房子
<MeaCulpa> 邻居都没有久住的，一年一换
<roylez> 呵呵
<roylez> 住10年就习惯了
<MeaCulpa> 回家都要气沉丹田随时准备出击
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<MeaCulpa> 气沉丹田，含胸，锁喉
<MeaCulpa> 随时准备出击
<MeaCulpa> 太不安全
<MeaCulpa> 我去Subway去...
<roylez> ...
<imtxc> vimpeator 这个 不可以快速的定位到网页中的输入框么？ tab 挺慢
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,我下綫了，， gfw阻擋我更新 chrome..
<imtxc> 找到乐
<roylez> imtxc: f
<imtxc> roylez: gi
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手安装硬盘系统的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363741 请问可以用U盘启动再装吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hibabys — 2012-02-15 12:02 
<roylez> imtxc: .
<yaoms> iGnome: 傻了。竟然是防火墙拦截了
<ofan> ebay上还有自动抬价的bot？？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我的渲染和引擎本身是分开的 我怀疑是引擎本身的算法问题 
<jyfl987> 得用profile查一查
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问如何查看sizeof的定义? （比如想看它的返回值类型)，我用man sizeof，提示说没有手册。 
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: 返回size_t
<hamo> Patrick_DJ: sizeof不是函数
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p1358101109.jpg
<Patrick_DJ> 谢谢。:)
<Kandu> jyfl987: 繪圖上會慢, qtdemo 裡有個示例，叫 40000 chips. 不用 opengl 加速的情況下,四萬個不同的 item 同時縮放，旋轉，一點都不卡。它的場景管理做得蠻好
<ofan> Kandu: 那个主要是因为双缓冲+部分更新
<roylez> hamo: 高蛤蟆爪
<Kandu> ofan: 雙緩衝解決閃屏問題，降低速度。部分更新在 zoom out 到 100% 的時候沒用
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我那个 应该不是渲染部分的问题
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice 3.4.5 无法加密码保存文件，有没有人也遇到过？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363744 有没有人试过，libreoffice 3.4.5下面，如果你保存文件时加个密码，就是无法保存。 以前的文件，如果加密码保存的，会打不开。 不知道有没有人也遇到过啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eryue — 2012-02 …
<ofan> Kandu: 那个图像太简单了
<Kandu> ofan: 應該有更多優化在的，比如只旋轉的時候，不用重新生成圖像，只要把已有的生成的結果旋轉下就行。上次在 foundation of qt 裡見到它還有一個什麼算法來優化
<ofan> 可以显示4k张svg图
<ofan> Kandu: 有很多优化，旋转，放大等都是矩阵变换。 
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157: ？
<jiong>  linux mint 是不是比ubuntu稳定点？？
<adam8157> hamo: 你要搬走的那个小区叫啥
<adam8157> hamo: 老房子?
<gray> 人还挺多的嘛
<Kandu> ofan: 在 view 層面的旋轉可以不管 scene 的，在 view 層面的 zoom out 也不用管已經顯現的 scene 的那部分 items. 只要把已有結果的 bitmap 縮小，旋轉下，加上新顯現的 items 的圖形。這個應該是用到的方法之一。 
<hamo> adam8157: 海淀路社区...嗯..房子是挺老的..
<hamo> adam8157: 96年的据说..
<Kandu> ofan: 在矩陣變換上有可優化的地方麼?
<adam8157> hamo: 我们的更老
<adam8157> hamo: 大概啥行情
<Kandu> jyfl987: 尋可重新激活的死亡細胞，大概會慢點
<ofan> Kandu: view会保存一份在cache里
<hamo> adam8157: 两居4千吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 一人2K... 有点贵啊
<GNUdog> adam8157: 虾米东西2K？
<GNUdog> 昨天搞基房间2K一晚上么…
<adam8157> GNUdog: 租房. 我计划五月一搬家
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 猜对了一半…
<Kandu> ofan: 哦。你也學了 graphics view framework 了啊，打算做什麼東西了麼?
<GNUdog> lol
<adam8157> GNUdog: 猜对个鬼
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我现在是全部查一遍的 我想可以只保存周围有活细胞的 但是如果细胞多的话 还不如全部遍历
<ofan> Kandu: 之前做过qt的.有门课写webserver和client的，准备用qt
<gray> 问下，你们在ubuntu下的备份工具用什么？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 為所有活細胞建個表，每次遍歷活細胞，只考慮活細胞附近的死亡細胞，這樣應該會快點
<gray> ？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 固定大小世界，還是動態伸縮的世界?
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 紧急求助！紧急求助！.001 .002 .003文件的合并问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363746 从rapidshare上面下了一套软件(for linux)的光盘映像，但是被分成了三半，后缀为.001 .002 .003，Ubuntu下面用什么办法能把他们再合并起来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dehavilland — 2012-02-15 12:52 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我用 benchmark工具测试了下 果然是lifegame engine本身的问题 render根本不耗时
<jyfl987> Kandu: 肯定是固定大小世界了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 人呢
<hamo> GNUdog: 你居然来了...
<hamo> GNUdog: 咋还不上班去..
<GNUdog> hamo: 明天下午报到去
<hamo> GNUdog: 你还没开学？
<GNUdog> hamo: 没呢，下周
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 求助：鼠标滚轮忽然间反向？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363749 ubuntu11.10，使用的cairo-dock，开启了3d特效，以前没有问题，最近开机后鼠标的滚轮不知道怎么回事，自己反向了。在系统设置里面修改之后，再次重启的时候又自己反向了，那位高手知道是怎么回事吗，求帮助。 还有一个问题是，桌面最上 …
<MeaCulpa> vimperator的bookmarks tag能交给xmarks就好了...
 * adam8157 sed 用"包含命令的时候里头的"要转义呗?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 举个例子
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: sed "s/"a"/"b"/g"
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 中间那四个变\"呗?
<hamo> adam8157: 我记得可以'和"混合用
<MeaCulpa> 应该吧
<MeaCulpa> 问题你干嘛外面要""
<hamo> adam8157: 's/"a"/"b"/g'
<adam8157> hamo: MeaCulpa 这只是举例子 我外头就是要用双引号
<adam8157> hamo: MeaCulpa 因为中间用了环境变量
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<hamo> adam8157: 那应该就得转了...
<MeaCulpa> 不转的话，"a"还是a
<MeaCulpa> echo aaa |  sed "s/"a"/"b"/g"
<MeaCulpa> bbb
<gray> 我的默认字符编码改变要怎么弄？过，现在想改回来
<adam8157> hamo: sed "s/xfs\/xfstests\(.*\)\n\(.*\)/xfs\/xfstests\1\r\t\t\t\t<params>\r\t\t\t\t\t<param name=\"TEST_PARAM_SKIPTESTS\" value=\"$skip_tasks\"\/>\r\t\t\t\t<\/params>/g" -i tier2.xml
<hamo> adam8157: tier2
<hamo> adam8157: 你这是要干吗？
<adam8157> hamo: MeaCulpa sed里 啥时候要最后的g 啥时候不要?
<huntxu> adam8157: g是global吧...
<adam8157> hamo: MeaCulpa 哦 和vim一样
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 操作一次不用g, 操作所有的用g, 恩
 * adam8157 我这个整不整都行 反正是整行整行换
<huntxu> adam8157: 你還不如打開vim...
<linqer> 大家好
<linqer> 怎么切换频道，请帮我一下
<[ub]> linqer, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<L-----D> linqer, /j
<linqer> how to change the channel to ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> linqer: 你啥客户端？
<MaskRay> adam8157: 分隔符换 # 之类吧
<L-----D> linqer, /j #ubuntu
<linqer> IE web
<linqer> 没有用客户端
<linqer> 什么客户端比较好？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 撇啊捺的太乱了，换其他的了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这是在操作一个xml...
<MeaCulpa> xml... 行编辑之伤
<huntxu> adam8157: libxml2吧少年
<gray> 你们用的ubuntu是什么版本？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: XML格式并没有规定要一行内写完首尾tag或内容，你这样是hardcode
<MaskRay> 为啥不用 s-exp
 * adam8157 能干活就行, 就一个小小的需求...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这个life用c来存 一个cell只要一个unsigned char就足够了 还能容纳我们两个人对战的数据
<adam8157> 对脚本处理下
<linqer> 我用的win7
<MaskRay> xml要求严谨，闭标签就没必要把tag再重复一遍
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你这是坑他
<MaskRay> html还是要的
<MeaCulpa> unix coreutils在xml全部歇菜
<MeaCulpa> sed也无用
<MeaCulpa> awk勉强可以用用
<MeaCulpa> 别无他了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你这\r哪里来的...
<L-----D> linqer, 我用xchat
<MaskRay> vim习惯，行号
<MeaCulpa> 文件里有落单的\r?? 还有\n ...这算啥平台...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 额 vim中是\r换行...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，vim...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: sed插入换行用啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 换行是看os的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不会sed和awk... 
<gray> empathy还行啊
<MeaCulpa> linux只有\n
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: linux
<MeaCulpa> win有\r\n
<MeaCulpa> MAC有\r
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我说sed里替换成的换行直接写\n?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你这样就斗胆sed了??猛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: yes
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: vim中要求写一个\r
<adam8157> =,=
<MeaCulpa> 你所有数据用echo写吧~~~
<MeaCulpa> :)
<linqer> L-----D: win7 有什么好的客户端？
<MeaCulpa> ychat
<MeaCulpa> 屁精
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要是给你个没vim的环境你写的代码跑都跑不起来...
<L-----D> linqer, 我用的是xchat
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 所以我用sed了...
<L-----D> linqer, 不一定最好  就是习惯了
<MeaCulpa> xchat貌似也是CTRL+TAB切换频道， +数字选择？
<MaskRay> 干这种活得用fp，有pattern match
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,= 你FP入迷了少年
<L-----D> MeaCulpa, 我不知道有数字选择
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 最近我们是在用ychat 额
<jiero> jyfl987: 做什么引擎？
<jyfl987> jiero: lifegame的
<L-----D> xchat win下用不好 要破解 而且gtk的输入法也有问题
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你这种家伙，可以这样用vim:   vim '+%s/\n/ /g' '+wq' 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以直接-c
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 但是看起来太小白了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那你还sed个毛，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没有啊，看起来很NB
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你这个问题可以无限引申下去 要是没有A 则你无法工作，所以你用B 用B替换A 循环
<adam8157> =,=
<MaskRay> adam8157: 基于行的perl ruby确实方便，但基于树形的确实是fp号  pattern matching直接就对应了 树结构
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以你最后应该要有个可以快速构建的环境 可以直接写一些机器码作成环境
<adam8157> MaskRay: *nix世界都是基于行的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 比如 构建个forth环境 你把构建forth vm那段机器码都牢记 自然就没有什么依赖了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你在说什么...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你刚才说 adam8157 依赖vim 
<MeaCulpa> 我说过么...
<MeaCulpa> 又不是emacs :)
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 他说所以他用sed  那么你可以继续说他依赖sed 如果没有sed 那也完成不了工作
<MeaCulpa> 我们vimer很潇洒的
<jyfl987> 他会继续说所以他可以用ed , xx, etc
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jyfl987> 但是不管怎样 最后还是有依赖 即时你记住c代码 还依赖编译器呢
<MeaCulpa> 好吧我错了，蛋蛋你继续\r吧 :)
<adam8157> jyfl987: MeaCulpa 到sed这一步就比较ok了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以终极武器是依赖一个很小巧的vm 可以轻而易举的用机器码构建出来 然后依赖这个vm构建出其他你想要的工具 
<MeaCulpa> 这就叫人生观，世界观，宇宙观
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你这最近又研究啥呢...
<MeaCulpa> 一切感知到的世界都可以被推导出
<MeaCulpa> 一切感知不到的世界存在与否都与我无关
<linqer> how to change the channel to java ？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 欢迎你皈依朴素唯心主义
<huntxu> adam8157: 每日小入200
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 感知不到的未必以后感知不到。。。
<fvw> ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我對生活又燃起了希望
<jiero> jyfl987:  lifegame 是啥？
<gray> 我也想知道
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那只是推导能力不佳而已
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可不就是forth了
<gray> 都在吹什么啊？
<[ub]> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Linux和Windows串口通信问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363752 小白求助帖 前提： 1.Linux和Windows两个串口我已完成。 2.Linux作为服务端，Windows作为客户端。 问题： 1.Linux开机的时候，就把信息传输到Windows，我已经设置好了Linux开机启动串口程序，Windows那端确实接收到了信息，但是是乱码。 2.Linu …
<adam8157> huntxu: 浮浮沉沉 今天涨了小300
<Kandu> jyfl987: ?
<GNUdog> hamo: 你们呢？去报到了么？
<jiero> bug lubuntu gnumeric
<jiero> lol
<zokr7et> Hello, all!
<gray> ye
<zokr7et> 有懂xorg的么，刚装的archlinux+xfce4，不知道怎么设置直接启动到图形界面
<hamo> GNUdog: 我就不回学校了..
<hamo> GNUdog: 学生证给了同学..
<hamo> GNUdog: 他帮我注册就好了》。
<GNUdog> hamo: 在北京呢啊？
<hamo> GNUdog: 恩呢..
<GNUdog> hamo: 已经在度娘那了？
<jiero> hamo: 见到度娘了吗？是同事？
<adam8157> zokr7et: echo startxfce4 >> .bash_profile
<adam8157> GNUdog: jiero ...
<zokr7et> adam8157: 哦，这样岂不是还得先登录用户？
<adam8157> zokr7et: 你想自动登录?
<adam8157> zokr7et: 然后在这样 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Automatic_login_to_virtual_console
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: Automatic login to virtual console - ArchWiki
<zokr7et> 我想知道普通发行版自动启动到x出现登录窗口怎么配置
<adam8157> zokr7et: 装dm
<nyfair> 直接startx
<GNUdog> adam8157: NND，早知道不在中国大陆卖教育优惠，我就装 Debian 了
<zokr7et> adam8157: 其实现在先tty登录然后手动startx也不是很麻烦
 * adam8157 我比archer还经常看arch wiki
<GNUdog> 现在装个 GCC 都是麻烦事儿
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啥教育优惠? 你装了rhel之后发现没钱买订阅?
<zokr7et> GNUdog: rhel9？
<happyaron> GNUdog: 换吧换吧
<happyaron> GNUdog: 重装
<adam8157> zokr7et: 我们才出到rhel6....
<GNUdog> adam8157: 如果是美国的价格也就算了，中国价格太贵了啊
<GNUdog> happyaron: 但是实在懒得弄了啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 表示我有测试帐号 哦密托佛
<hamo> adam8157: 对了，rhel7要支持arm了是把？
<happyaron> GNUdog: 一劳永逸啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 用centos的源吧
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo: tech preview
<zokr7et> adam8157: 再问一个问题，我在rc.conf设置的locale=en_US.UTF-8，因为tty貌似没发现是中文，同一个用户，用中文的xfce4，那么是不是可以 “LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8 startxfce4” 这样启动？
<adam8157> hamo: 而且还不一定tech preview
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮一直在抢人.
<adam8157> zokr7et: 可以吧
<happyaron> adam8157: wheezy要出hurd的tech preview了都
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我也有，但是这样做不好啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 仓库编译过了80%
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那是不好, centos得了
<adam8157> happyaron: hurd... 一周一个commit, 一个commit改三行
<zokr7et> adam8157: 我现在无线连接都还是用的CLI,不过archlinux明显比Fedora爽
<jiero> happyaron: 哦, 哈皮虚拟机折腾一下,看看你的硬件支持不...
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 什么 cell 对战 是个游戏？
<adam8157> zokr7et: 我还是觉得debian舒服, 但是Fedora也没啥特别不好的
<zokr7et> adam8157: 发行版带了很多不需要的玩意,
<adam8157> GNUdog: happyaron debian stable有点老, 以至于bug也不少, 前几天刚教唆 r
<adam8157> GNUdog: happyaron debian stable有点老, 以至于bug也不少, 前几天刚教唆 roylez 启用了backports
<happyaron> adam8157: backports 问题也不少。。。
<MaskRay> 发行版带了很多不需要的玩意,所以用gentoo
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: lifegame 
<happyaron> adam8157: 如果是这样，倒是建议用unstable
<adam8157> zokr7et: 我从最小化装起 debian和fedora都装得比你精简
<happyaron> jiero: lol
<zokr7et> adam8157: 我试过 xfce4的fedora, 还是带了GNOME的邮件客户端，我相当讨厌那东西
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 准备做成双方对站的 修改下规则
<adam8157> zokr7et: 说那些没用
<adam8157> zokr7et: 我的fedora就没有那些 debian也没有
<zokr7et> adam8157: 最小化？只装base系统 然后自己从源里安装x？
<adam8157> zokr7et: en
<adam8157> zokr7et: fedora叫最小化, debian叫base
<zokr7et> 还是要配置x吧
<Kandu> jyfl987: 一方紅色，一方藍色，共同激活的細胞綠色。綠色和綠色，三色共同激活的為綠色。綠色+紅為紅，綠+藍為藍。這樣可行不?
<zokr7et> adam8157: 我用的fedora i686的DVD镜像，Live镜像太不爽了
<adam8157> zokr7et: 你的arch还不是一样要配置x
<zokr7et> 所以现在用arch学习配置阿
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 搜了一下这个玩意有点复杂
<adam8157> zokr7et: 总之, 系统精简不是arch独有的优势
<zokr7et> adam8157: 我还想自己编译 lfs呢
<adam8157> zokr7et: 玩过, 没啥意思
<happyaron> 对我来说啥都没有debian/ubuntu精简起来方便。。。
<happyaron> 想不要啥都可以，比emerge还舒服。
<MaskRay> 讨厌
<zokr7et> adam8157: 其实挺喜欢fedora的 yum，arch的 pacman 总是不习惯
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。我发现老电脑跑 Lubuntu 12.04 比我新电脑跑 Fedora 16 还平稳迅速。。。
<adam8157> zokr7et: 喜欢yum的人真不多....
<happyaron> jiero: hehe
<jiero> adam8157:  yum 有什么不好呢？
<zokr7et> jiero: GNOME3和lxde 的硬件需求差了5年
<adam8157> jiero: yum弱爆了
<jiero> adam8157: 我的没发现呢。
<jiero> adam8157: 一般用户来说没啥吧。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 拿到是
<jiero> zokr7et: 和 GNOME 3比啥额。。。
 * zokr7et 至今不知道apt怎么用名字查找包
<jiero> zokr7et:  apt-get search
<Kandu> jyfl987: 還有固定世界限制太大，比如很多細胞組都有滑翔機那樣的，都是往一個方向走，動態的比較好一點
<zokr7et> jiero: LXDE和GNOME3
<jiero> zokr7et: 或者直接 aptitude install **
<adam8157> zokr7et: apt-cache search
<jiero> zokr7et: 谁说 fedora就一定用着 gnome 3的。。。
<zokr7et> yum search something ; pacman -Ss something
<aigtm> webchat就是irc吗？
<adam8157> apt-cache search --names-only
<zokr7et> 就是不知道 apt 怎么找的
<jiero> aigtm: 你的来源是那样告诉你的
<zokr7et> jiero: 你新电脑用Fedora16什么桌面？
<GNUdog> adam8157: stable 还好，还算能跟上版本，主要是安全升级
<aigtm> to jiero 我是在ubuntu.org.cn上进来的
<zokr7et> 谁还记得 compiz 和 berly 这两个东西，最近几年怎么都没发行版用？
<lolicon> 坛子挂了
<happyaron> zokr7et: 一直在用啊
<happyaron> zokr7et: compiz-fusion
<zokr7et> happyaron: 06年我就是看到ubuntu上 compiz华丽的立体窗口层，3D立方体，才开始用ubuntu
<happyaron> zokr7et: 现在后来变成compiz
<jiero> Nokia 真悲惨。。。 搞 Linux 这么多年全是赔钱。。。
<happyaron> zokr7et: ubuntu上一直在用
<zokr7et> happyaron: compiz和 berly合并了吧
<jiero> zokr7et:  e16
<happyaron> zokr7et: compiz-fusion + berly = compiz
<zokr7et> jiero: 我之听说过 e17，一直没出正式版的
<jiero> zokr7et: 出了。
<zokr7et> 真的？
<aigtm> <zokr7et> jiero      <jiero> zokr7et:  是一个人吗？
 * jiero 现在有些同情 Nokia 了 —— 确实没赚到钱 :O:-)
<jiero> aigtm: 你在白日梦呢，。。。
<aigtm> 怎么回复你的消息啊？
<jiero> aigtm: 输入 对方的昵称部分）tab补齐） 打字）发
<aigtm> jiero: 你好，谢谢你
<zokr7et> 我能不能在Archlinux上同时安装xfce4和e17 ?
<happyaron> lolicon: 一夜说正在处理
<aigtm> jiero: 还挺方便啊。
<zokr7et> happyaron: 不是一叶 oneleaf么
<mraandtux> 论坛什么时候挂了？几时修复完毕？
<happyaron> mraandtux: 正在修
<aigtm> jiero: 即使是这样的定向信息，也是全部都都能看到的是吧？有点类似微博？
<zokr7et> 论坛的id上不去了，07年注册的
<zokr7et> aigtm: yes
<aigtm> jiero: 请问，只有这一个频道吗？分不分子板块的？
<zokr7et> aigtm: 指定id发送 相当于微博的 @
<aigtm> cls
<zokr7et> aigtm: 但是如果要发微博私信，你可以这样 /msg zokr7et 
<zokr7et> aigtm: 这样别人就看不到你发给我的消息
<jiero> aigtm: 想去别处自己建立个。
<jiero> aigtm: 一般不分。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我现在的就是可以滑翔机的 你跑下我那个代码看看
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。果然。。。你要自己编程到那个农用机器上。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HP announce Gen8, 彻底x86了
<savr> hello peoples of china
<savr> freenode wants you to donate a server
<savr> http://freenode.net/hosting_ircd.shtml
<[ub]> savr,啥网址y Hosting a Server
<Kandu> jyfl987: 周末再跑 XD, 先等你再完善下
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<jyfl987> jiero: 瞎扯
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你先跑下看看demo嘛
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我从wiki里搞了个 滑翔机的数据出来跑的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不急，現在玩了，胃口吊著不好。等周末你完善好了，一起玩好了
<MeaCulpa> 安腾估计彻底被废弃了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: gen8跑hp ux么？
<happyaron> lolicon: 坛子似乎好了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我现在的问题是 引擎速度太慢了 如果换成c就好了
<zokr7et> aigt_meng: mengjian ?
<savr> http://freenode.net/hosting_ircd.shtml
<aigtm> hi
<aigtm> hi all
<freeflyi1g> roylez: tmux支持nested不
<zokr7et> aigtm: xchat上来的？
<[ub]> aigtm, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我想在8个bit里表示一个cell的状态
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 啥？
<zokr7et> aigtm: 你试试 /msg zokr7et 能补全id不
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 不用tmux
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 啊
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这在单人的情况下没问题 但是两个人的话 超过8bit了 不过我觉得有压缩的空间 
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 你说嵌套？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 先在算法上改進試試，語言那點提速，一旦回合多了， cell 過多，就體現不出來了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你現在是只記錄活細胞，還是都記錄?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 所有都记的 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不过我的一个cell记录两个数据 一个是自身是活还是死 另外一个是 周围活细胞的个数
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃..那不是記錄整個世界了?
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 是啊
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这样在设置一个点细胞为活的时候 更新周围8个细胞的 活细胞个数 + 1  反之-1
<jyfl987> Kandu: 对阿
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你只记录活细胞和跟他们有关系的细胞的话 如果整个系统里都弥漫活细胞的时候 效率还不如记录整个世界
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 貌似可以的吧
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 咋整
<yuri_cn> 现在破解wpa/wpa2的效率怎么样，用aircrack比较好？我的配置是i3 350 + nvidia 320M
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 需要在里面再开一个ssh，lol
<linqer> topic
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 没必要记录 周围活细胞数 吧，需要时计算即可
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我目前是这么干的 免得计算时候要取8次cell数据
<linqer> web
<linqer> 怎么登录
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 效率上几乎没提高。如果一个细胞状态变化会改变周围所有的，同样是9次修改。这个效率提高带来了不一致性的风险
<L-----D> linqer, web没法用nickserv
<L-----D> MaskRay, 你们在讨论什么？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 但是我这种模型可以快速跳过那些周围完全没细胞的空地 你的那种模型要想高效 必须配合 只存活细胞的模型 如果是像我这样记录整个世界 那有得你受
<linqer> web 不能登录啊？ 那Windows下好用的客户端是什么啊
<zokr7et> yuri_cn: aircrack我一个密码都没破出来故
<adam8157> huntxu: 怎样把一个文件当成一行处理 sed
<zokr7et> linqer: xchat2
<yuri_cn> zokr7et: 哦？有其他推荐的工具么
<zokr7et> yuri_cn: 不知道，你去google下 bt4这个发行版看看
<[ub]> 新 数据库管理 • mysql 和 mysql -u root -p 都可以登入，show databases不同 ，求解释 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363761 同一Ubuntu 机器,两种方式登录mysql:, 一种不指定用户，一种指定用户，show databases不同，show variables like '%time%'也不同，求解释？ 说明：sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop 执行后，两种方式都不可以登入。 统计信息: 发表于  …
<huntxu> adam8157: 母雞
<MaskRay> L-----D: 不知道。我猜测是life game
<roylez> adam8157: http://bkup.co/xmrxe
<zokr7et> yuri_cn: 我在窗户边能scan到10多个信号，问题是每次都检测不到client链接，没法攻击client重连
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y bkup - adless public image cloud
<yuri_cn> zokr7et: 哦，那个用过，还是谢谢你
<yuri_cn> zokr7et: 呵呵 我用airocrack搞wep好像也不用重放数据包啥的，就直接破了好像
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我终于可以在 8bit里存储咱们双人对站的cell数据了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ProLiant是x86产品线的品牌
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 所以我估计是跑Linux为主
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/xW2i9.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Itanium CPU的是Integrity 品牌
<jyfl987> Kandu: 6bit就够了 呵呵
<zokr7et> yuri_cn: wep是暴力破解，wpa是攻击client,让client重新向router发送握手数据包，然后暴力破解这个数据包
<yuri_cn> zokr7et: 噢 用GPU的话，不知道能不能爆破wpa
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/CUutH.png
<zokr7et> yuri_cn: 准备个词典先
<yuri_cn> zokr7et: 哦
<L-----D> 你要看对方是不是用的弱智密码
<Kandu> jyfl987: XD
<yuri_cn> L-----D: 呵呵
<zokr7et> 我的路由器用的密码 abcd1234
<L-----D> 我的密码是密码管理器生成的 我自己也不知道是什么
<zokr7et> 说到密码管理器，去年CSDN被人爆了，我立马装上lastpass 把所以网站的密码全换成16位随机字符了
<zokr7et> 结果偶尔用别人的机器，没有chrome没有firefox 我还得去lastpass查我的密码
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/FbIqT
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: No, she didn't fall. She's ACTUALLY asleep. - Imgur 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去年，RH和Oracle相继宣布新产品停止Itanium支持了...以后HP估计只能x86
<L-----D> 安腾要彻底死了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 现在的关键问题是我的c不熟练
<MeaCulpa> 反正HP倒头快，可以抱ARM大腿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 hp的arm服务器出来了 hmm
<linqering> 怎么登录啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝一杯？
<L-----D> arm服务器？
<linqering> 我注册了，怎么登录呢
<L-----D> 我以前在hp的时候 貌似还没这玩意
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: hp变化快，你什么时候在那里的
<L-----D> 大概3年前？
<linqering> L-----D, 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 情况有变 想差了个东西 
<linqering> 我下载了一个xchat，怎么登录呢
<linqering> L-----D, 我下载了一个xchat，怎么登录呢
<L-----D> linqering, xchat默认服务器列表里就有 freenode 你连进来就是了
<L-----D> linqering, 关于注册用户名 你需要看 /nickserv -help
<linqering> L-----D, 我注册了
<linqering> 我注册完了，现在我已经登录了吗？
<L-----D> linqering, xchat服务器列表哪里  有一栏 可以填nickserv密码 你下次登陆就自动输入了
<L-----D> 手动的话你需要 msg NickServ identify <password>.
<L-----D> 手动的话你需要 /msg NickServ identify <password>
<adam8157> iGnome: perl -pi 的i是干啥的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 诶 单人的完美 双人的得要两个字节了
<jyfl987> interactive?
<jyfl987> ignore?
<linqering> L-----D, 是的，我成功了。
<linqering> L-----D, 谢谢~
<linqering> L-----D, 你还在吗？
<L-----D> 在
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs L-----D around a bit with a frozen tuna
<linqering> L-----D, 我刚才推出来了，怎么再登录？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我覺得你用的資料結構和算法是關鍵問題
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我也用 lua 寫個試試
<MaskRay> adam8157: 相当于 in-place，就地改文件，可用 -i.old
<linqering> L-----D, 我知道了，谢谢
<adam8157> MaskRay: 否则是输出到out?
<L-----D> linqering, 输入 /ride palomino|working 可以获得额外权限
<tenzu> palomino|working: 有tuna, 吃了多好, 抽脸太浪费了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我已经想出个结构了 
<MaskRay> adam8157: 和 sed -i 一样，直接修改文件
 * palomino|working ride L-----D 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 一个字节用来存周围同胞个数， 前面4个bit 映射成 0-8, 1-7 .. 这样的 活细胞与死细胞的个数 ， 后面4bit 用来存储活细胞里的 红方活细胞的个数 蓝方的可以靠前面的数据算出来
<jyfl987> Kandu: 另外一个字节存 细胞是活还是死 并且如果活的话 是红方还是蓝方 nnd 就为这个多用一个字节
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不过想了下 在32位机器上 这样优化还不如用 32bit快
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 谁知道abrowser是干什么的？和firefox有什么关系？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363769 无意中发现的一种浏览器，和firefox版本一致，也是Mozilla的产品。 如标题，谁知道abrowser是干什么的？和firefox有什么关系？ 抓图182.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2012-02-15 15:40 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 瞎折騰
<Guest49075> kan
<infinet> bzr branch lp:xxxx 太慢了，而且似乎没法续传，有什么加速的窍门
<happyaron> infinet: 挂代理
<infinet> happyaron：谢谢
<iGnome> 挂代理，可以看到久违的 2B/s 
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 7300 继续悲惨 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363775 不甘心，又折腾一次，继续进入tty。只能手动修改回来。 2012-02-15 16:02:38 三 ~ ● cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf # This file was installed by nvidia-current # Do not edit this file manually nnnnd 不手动就死 # blacklist nouveau # blacklist lbm-nouveau # blacklist nvidia-173 # blacklist n …
<roylez> iGnome: .
 * hamo 真是一点都不喜欢百度的开会文化...
<iGnome> roylez: 你有好事没
<roylez> hamo: 你一点都不喜欢百合的开会文化
<roylez> iGnome: 蛤蟆回来了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,阿姨，我最近的代理都用不了了。。 
<MeaCulpa> 喉咙痛死...
<MeaCulpa> infinet: lp间歇性被搞
<caasi> 我从数据库取出的时间可是 2010-11-23 02:10:45
<caasi> 我要格式化成 02:10:45 前面的不要.
<iGnome> 这啥。 MeaCulpa
<caasi> 该怎么做
<fengya90> 有没有仁用chakra的，里面的latex中文支持要装哪个包？
<hamo> fengya90: 基本就是archlinux, 去看看archlinux用哪个包就可以了..
<MeaCulpa> caasi: cut -d' ' -f2+
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙，找 ofan 要帐号
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,, 我要免費的，， 我還木有 工作，，
<iGnome> fengya90: chakra是啥好东西。可以去ctan
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ http://dynamic.xlpan.com/home/74000035/66bce28f-46df-409a-a74c-95e87b484847 
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 迅雷网盘 - 安全 | 海量 | 高速
<MeaCulpa> caasi: cut -d' ' -f2-
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 都是 蘿莉合集
<fengya90> hamo: 没有，arch上的好几个包都没有，比如texlive-cjklang这个包
<MeaCulpa> caasi: sry... 符号打错
<caasi> MeaCulpa: 什么  没看懂
<caasi> MeaCulpa: 用strtotime截取行不行
<MeaCulpa> caasi: 啊，你要在sql里面弄？
<caasi> MeaCulpa: 还有时差要不要考虑的
<caasi> MeaCulpa: 不是，读取
<MeaCulpa> caasi: 你在什么环境里想要去掉前面的
<caasi> MeaCulpa: php
<iGnome> 估计是vb
<iGnome> lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/172783.htm
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y FastCompany：世界最创新公司TOP50 腾讯排第8_Tencent 腾讯_cnBeta.COM
<palomino|working> :o
<MeaCulpa> caasi: o... php... 偶不懂~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 把IM做成网游的确是创新
<caasi> MeaCulpa: 好吧，我在看下
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你又迟到
<roylez> palomino|working: 我恨你
<roylez> palomino|working: 居然比我来得还晚
<iGnome> 基情
<palomino|working> .........
<iGnome> 破马，踢他
<roylez> palomino|working: 踢ee
<palomino|working> ........
<iGnome> 破马最老实的了。
<adam8157> hamo: 为师的完全体:sed "/xfs\/xfstests/{n;s/\(\t*\)<params\/>/\1<params>\n\1\t<param name=\"TEST_PARAM_SKIPTESTS\" value=\"$skip_tasks\"\/>\n\1<\/params>/g}" -i tier2.xml
 * palomino|working 抡起ee砸主席
 * MeaCulpa 永不用sed -i
<iGnome> 厉害的破马。一下害2个
<MeaCulpa> 典韦风范啊
<iGnome> 去jay4不。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 上班呢
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 再说这些Server下午都人少，还是jay1热闹些
<iGnome> 9点后
<iGnome> 不浮动，不好玩。漂浮多好
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 感冒，修养
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 明早也许去jay1早锻炼
<iGnome> 破胖子，欺负我不能去。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 哪来的jay4...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: http://fearless-assassins.com/serverinfo/wet  里面哪个
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y W:ET | Fearless Assassins
<iGnome> 1-4都有
<iGnome> 3是beginner
<caasi> date("H:i:s",strtotime($created_time)
<caasi> 这样就可以了吧
<iGnome> 估计被ban的，都在3，4
<hamo> adam8157: 你这sed真是..
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 1,3 在北美，3在德国，4没去过
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 丑陋
<iGnome> 你居然没fa的菜单？不都自动加的菜单嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 要不以后就vim -c算了... 浪费我这么长时间...
<roylez> adam8157: 突然发现帽子被人摘了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我都是+connetct的
<hamo> adam8157: 你难道是在搞我的那个ke的脚本？
<adam8157> roylez: 永久?
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯 改了很多
<iGnome> ke的脚本。。
<MaskRay> roylez: 多行不义...
 * hamo 哇！我可怜的脚本阿！！！！
<adam8157> roylez:  我的还在
<roylez> MaskRay: hmmmmm.......
<iGnome> 基的脚本。。
<adam8157> lol
<MeaCulpa> 基友要包容
<tenzu> 神在欺负别人么?
<iGnome> 基友用脚的。。。
<iGnome> 疼疼，乖。
<MaskRay> Kandu: jyfl987 : 完工：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551279/
<adam8157> roylez: 谁下手的
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你英文好不。
<kingbo> 这上面有送花的不？
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道
<roylez> adam8157: 无所谓了
<adam8157> 哦密托佛
<roylez> adam8157: .
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 帮忙看下怎么搞定hardban。
<iGnome> 以前，我乱搞，搞定过的。
<iGnome> adam8157: roylez 你们被疼疼 ban了？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: curl -s http://fearless-assassins.com/serverinfo/wet | awk -F'/' '/server_info/ {print $5}'
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: hardban?? 啥？
<iGnome> 获取地址？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/p3WUX.jpg
<MaskRay> iGnome: access list 的 op 被收了
<iGnome> 搜索 hardban，就是pb的新机制。似乎
<roylez> iGnome: 我到宁愿相信是破马干的。破马记恨我很久了吧
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: pb drop了ET support...
<iGnome> op都收了啊。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 换key有用么
<palomino|working> what..... , roylez
<iGnome> 额。不会吧
<iGnome> 提示还是pb。记得
<iGnome> 啥key?
<iGnome> etkey? 那是我后来才加的
<iGnome> ban是2年前。1000天。
<iGnome> 毒吧。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> .. /pb_cdkeyreg
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你直接上论坛问嘛
<MeaCulpa> 两年前你在FA Cheat过？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 這個怎麼解決? 59:7: parse error (possibly incorrect indentation)
<iGnome> ● locate pb_cdkeyreg
<iGnome> 没输出的
<iGnome> 啥。。。不去论坛
<roylez> iGnome: 咋不去论坛了？吾神
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 那是在game console里打的命令...
<iGnome> 有aimbot嘛。啥破论坛找到的。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 擦，BS
<imtxc> 晕  影印版的the c programming language 怎么还不如我打印乐。。
<iGnome> roylez: 他说的是其他的论坛
<imtxc> 整个就一盗版啊, 质量这么差的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/RJv7Q.jpg
<MeaCulpa> iGnome:  /pb_cl_enable; pb_system 1; cl_guid
<imtxc> 难道我上当了。
<MaskRay> Kandu: src?
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: /condump myguid.txt
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.accountkiller.com/en/
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y how to easily delete your online accounts | accountkiller.com
<Kandu> MaskRay: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551279/   我用 ghci :l 提示這個
<eatapple> C 求救http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=363776
<[ub]> eatapple ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 关于字符界面输入的时候EOF和'\n'的问题
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你不也说，别人像bot麽
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/EsYi6.jpg
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: hehe 看这个有个港台人  http://fearless-assassins.com/forum/topic/28356-et-key-and-xp-save/
<[ub]> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Et key and xp save - =F|A= Forums
<MaskRay> Kandu: 贴错了。。
<MaskRay> Kandu: jyfl987 : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551281/
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 去jay4，我5xxping，看我杀你。
<MeaCulpa> Dan Brown不咋的
<adam8157> eatapple: 回复你了
<roylez> adam8157: 居然有alibaba
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 改天我试试看jay4 吧
<eatapple> adam8157: 谢谢 我看看那
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我到处都是400 ping...
<adam8157> roylez: 我讨厌不能注销帐号的网站
<Evanescence> adam8157: 帮我看看这个Awesome里的widget哪里错了。 http://pastebin.com/mxvAEAT0
<adam8157> Evanescence: 啥提示
<imtxc> adam8157: 打算注销哪个网站的帐号呢？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 如何執行?
<roylez> adam8157: .
<MaskRay> Kandu: ghci里 m a i n <RET>   。  Haskell的表达力凝縮在这几行了
<adam8157> imtxc: 现在并不想注销, 但是能注销的网站我才赶放心注册
<Evanescence> cat .xsession-error: /home/chris/.config/awesome/rc.lua:872: attempt to index global 'vol' (a nil value
<Kandu> MaskRay: Illegal instance declaration for `Show Life'
<roylez> adam8157: http://hackershelf.com/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y The Hacker Shelf | Community-curated collection of free books for the intellectually curious.
<roylez> adam8157: 还是有不少货的
<Kandu> MaskRay:        (All instance types must be of the form (T t1 ... tn)
<Kandu>          where T is not a synonym.
<Kandu>          Use -XTypeSynonymInstances if you want to disable this.)
<Kandu> MaskRay: ghc 6.12
<iGnome> .
<iGnome> 这啥
<iGnome> oops 才lag好久。
<adam8157> Evanescence: beautiful.widget_vol这个东西哪里来的
<MaskRay> Kandu: 第一行也要的。{-# LANGUAGE OverlappingInstances, FlexibleInstances #-}
<Kandu> MaskRay: 有的
<MaskRay> Kandu: 表达这个意思：Haskell不是你说的“同质类语言”，学了得到虚伪的满足感
<Evanescence> adam8157: 不知道，我抄来的，自己修改了几个可能的变量，不懂Lua
<Kandu> MaskRay: 確實不是
<Kandu> MaskRay: lambda 演算對我觀念衝擊非常非常大
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我只能说至少 ghc-7.0 了。。
<adam8157> Evanescence: 你没这个东西
<imtxc> 再不相信影音版乐
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我看到了，我在theme.lua 文件里有定义这个， theme.widget_vol = icons_dir .. "path/to/icon.png"
<adam8157> Evanescence: 不光是这个吧, 会有很多东西...
<Evanescence> 图标我都定义全了啊。都定义在theme文件里。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 一般用 7.0.4 或 7.4.1 (7.2系列不用)
<adam8157> Evanescence: 还有个地方定义了vol
<imtxc> Evanescence: 又弄awesome 呢么？
<Evanescence> 是啊，我不知道这些变量怎么定义的，我给搞糊涂了。
<Evanescence> imtxc: 时啊
<imtxc> Evanescence: 我再不管了， 完了给托盘添加一个网络管理和音量调节就好OK了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我是想要显示Master和PCM音量的bar和音量百分数。
<adam8157> Evanescence: 我没在awesome中整过widget...
<Evanescence> imtxc: 默认不是有的么？
<Evanescence> 额。。。 我也是参照别人的，看来只能到mailing list里取问了。
<MeaCulpa> awesome 太闹心
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喉咙很不舒服
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 唉
<imtxc> gnome 里面的那个网络管理器叫个啥名字啊。
<medicalwei> imdiot1: network-manager
<medicalwei> oops
<medicalwei> imtxc is not here orz
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 还是 音量改变 时在 屏幕中央 用 osd 显示吧，http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551287/
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/3HEbu.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/zAORg.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我前几天吞咽不能
<MeaCulpa> ee呢...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下班了。5点
<adam8157> roylez: .....
<adam8157> roylez: 太损了
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/ARHvs.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 上班呢 不看
<roylez> adam8157: 你真渣。我真心的
<hamo> roylez: 这些图片并没有亮点阿...
<roylez> hamo: 你的理解力真渣。我真心的
<adam8157> roylez: 哼哼, 比 hamo 这种看不懂的好多了
<adam8157> hamo: 你真好, 出来替我挨枪
<roylez> hamo: 郁闷了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/IPtu2.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 这里越来越冷清了？
<roylez> jiero: .
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/CDVDV
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y Recycle this into a million dollars! - Imgur
<roylez> tenzu: 这个，太实用了
<jiero> roylez: 看不懂1
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求指导，python怎么运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363784 我想用py2exe把我的程序做成exe的，都叫我运行 Code: python setup.py py2exe 问题来了。。。在哪里运行，怎么运行加参数啊。。。我只会双击或者在IDLE里点run 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶饭团 — 2012-02-15 17:08 
<adam8157> roylez: 你变成40+居家大妈了 收集这些
<jiero> roylez: 以前我看到某人做的肉汤试管实验之后，每次这种东西就是扭一扭然后把扭过的一面朝下放
<adam8157> jiero: 唉...
<jiero> adam8157: 啥？
<jiero> adam8157: 生活的每个方面啊。
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 你已经是科学家了
<adam8157> jiero: 你竟然看不懂
<jiero> adam8157: 觉得很麻烦啊。
<jiero> adam8157: 要找工具。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/8B8mG.jpg
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<jiero> roylez:  adam8157 好吧，我肯定是看不懂了——你们给我解释一下
<adam8157> jiero: 密封撒
<jiero> adam8157: 为啥这么麻烦要工具呢。
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<adam8157> jiero: 你晚上吃啥
<jiero> adam8157: 吃完了——日本酱料理的牛肉土豆胡萝卜+面包+炒得菜（完全不想吃炒得，我想生吃）
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 看到 西遊記真相，，我想起 徐福的五百童男童女，， 估計是拿去做 長生藥了
<MeaCulpa> dolphin rape 人类顶不住
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你可以啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 人家那上面是骨骼肌，咱上面是括约肌和海绵体...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道是不是瞎编的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。我还以为是用鼻子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 天知道...
<jiero> Compiz 死了
<adam8157> jiero: 忘了你比我早三小时了
<jiero> 一个时代结束了
<jiero> adam8157: 没啥，我刚吃完
<roylez> MeaCulpa: google搜了下 dolphin rape，一大把.....
<jiero> roylez: 来玩 dungeon crawl stone soup 0.10
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 29号来玩 tremz
<jiero> 好了2个人都沉默了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没空
<MeaCulpa> 多年来学习到一个道理，不合Aussie玩游戏
<MeaCulpa> 素质太差
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我去美国服务器啊。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> 我从UO的时候就被迫和Aussie玩...一个时区的，很多年了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我怕法国人。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 从天黑，聊天到天明。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 碰到n个法国人都是这样。。。
<linsux> 英国人是怎么样的
<jiero> adam8157: 晚上吃什么？
<adam8157> jiero: 没想好
<jiero> adam8157: 我倒现在，什么都不想吃了——没有想要吃得东西了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你人生暗淡了
<MeaCulpa> 袋鼠国也是个强制巴氏消毒的地方，也是个对吃没追求的地方
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢看很多东西，参与很多东西，过去的都忘记。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过餐馆这条街5公里内有20家。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有希腊 甜点4家，泰国3，印度2, 中国1,日本1, 然后就是意大利 4, 
<jiero> 其他的么，没仔细看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走了，感冒似乎严重了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看病去吧
<MeaCulpa> 偶也撤了
<tenzu> 嗯嗯, 的确好用
<uuu3> 有人吗
<[ub]> uuu3, .. ..  ㍩ 
<yue> [ub]: 你是bot？
<[ub]> yue, 感谢，但肯定我不是唯一的一个。  ㍩ 
<yue> uuu3不是吧==b
<stone_> Hello
<uuu3> 额 bot 是什么意思？
<[ub]> stone_, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<stone_> en
<jiero> uuu3: 机器人
<stone_> jiero robot
<uuu3> 呵呵，见笑了，，
<stone_> you too?
<alpha080> me too
<stone_> 智能 用英语怎么说？
<alpha080> plz search A.I.
<stone_> yes
<stone_> AI robot
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 石头打造
<jiero> alpha080: javascript 学习情况如何 ：
<alpha080> 恩，还早，连库还没开始研究呢。。
<alpha080> 能够熟练输出 console.log("Hello, world!") 了。。
<stone_> 所谓智能化    不过是库的庞大化
<alpha080> 啥jquery之类的，估计明年能学完吧@ @
<jiero> alpha080: 关键是——我需要的javascript使用者不需要根网络有关。。。
<alpha080> 不说啦，做习题去。。
 * MaskRay 求可用的nntp服务器
 * jiero 知道了，有的人有好多 Kindle
<alpha080> 学的太少，html, css压根不懂啊，连个窗口移动都不会
 * jiero 不是那种人。
<jiero> alpha080: 不需要 html 和 css 啊。。。
<jiero> alpha080: lol
<jiero> 算了。
<alpha080> 这样么，我连需求都看不懂啊，还处于学习寻找工具的阶段
 * jiero 知道求人不如求己
<alpha080> 嗯嗯，您自学吧。。
 * jiero 更知道自己是个每没毅力/没记忆力的白痴
<tenzu> 学屎了
<jiero> tenzu: 学星矢。。。
<alpha080> 我先走50步了，其实我学了也不知道做什么用，跟工作一点关系也没有@ @
<fanzeyi> ... usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71 有人知道怎么解决么。。
<tenzu> jiero: 你没有圣衣
<alpha080> 只是不学觉得男子都退化了
<alpha080> 脑子
<fanzeyi> 笔记本进水了然后拆掉重新装好之后tty就开始出现这个东西><
<jiero> tenzu: 星矢的圣衣破烂了才强
<tenzu> alpha080: 我还以为你说小脑
<alpha080> 都退化了，
<jiero> alpha080: 额。我的脑子早已退化了
<alpha080> 除了幻想能力大大提高，身体各机能都走下坡路了
<tenzu> 一起混吃等死吧
<jiero> 。。。
<palomino|working> 困、累、饿
<jiero> palomino|working: 啥都没有。
<palomino|working> T_T
<stone_> 冷
<jiero> tenzu: 等我回国，资助我一个服务器玩游戏吧。
<tenzu> palomino|working: 递冰淇淋
 * palomino|working 舔舔
<tenzu> jiero: 我开魔兽私服, 你来玩
<Evanescence> 这里Fcitx的作者在么？或则开发者？ 我在Firefox里无法开启fcitx啊，其他地方可以。难道时我安装了Vimperator的缘故？？
<jiero> tenzu: 我只要 mumble 服务器就够了哦——可以说话用。
<happyaron> csslayer: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<happyaron> Evanescence: csslayer 
<jiero> Evanescence: gmail有时候见鬼
<stone_> 你要搭私服？
<jiero> tenzu: 魔兽到底是什么。。。
<jiero> lol
<tenzu> jiero: wow
<stone_> 会魔法的怪兽
<Evanescence> csslayer: 我在Firefox里无法开启fcitx啊，其他地方可以。难道时我安装了Vimperator的缘故？？
<tenzu> 要吐槽fcitx的抓紧了
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 我也 vimperator
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。。。我玩不惯一堆技能的游戏——玩格斗我只用普通拳脚～
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 那难是我配置问题？ 我时按照官方的做法配置的啊？ 你配置XIM了没？我好像把这个配置删掉了。
<tenzu> jiero: 可以当GM然后隐身嘛, 只用一种技能就好了
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有什么命令是可以切换到一个指定的窗口？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363787 像alt+tab 是迭代打开的窗口。 有没有命令或者软件可以切换到一个指定的窗口。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mattmonkey — 2012-02-15 17:56 
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 应该没配置
<stone_> 瞎子  笼子  才可以当GM
<stone_> 不是一般人能干的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你能够用 pascal来实现那个 lifegame的世界引擎呢？ 只要把事件发出来扔给我的pygame的渲染引擎来画图就可以了
 * jiero 倒是真的没碰过魔兽。以后也许试试。
<stone_> 几岁了
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 那我就不明白了，没有其他地方配置了啊。真无语。上webqq和别人说英文会被人骂的呀。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: 我是 debian 默认配置
 * jiero 发现自己已经玩了 22年电子游戏了。。。
<jiero> lol
<wzssyqa1> jyfl987: 看见神了没有？
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 玩游戏的年头跟我差不多了
<tenzu> jiero: 从距离拥有自己的第一台主机开始, 已经23年了
<jiero> palomino|working: 你。。。几岁啊。
<stone_> NND  哥接触电脑才两年
<palomino|working> 34哦... , jiero
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。我只记得我父亲买FC 90年/89年，带光枪——在个黑白电视上。。。
<jiero> lol
<palomino|working> :o
<tenzu> 神是老棒子
<palomino|working> 我那阵还是atari2600
<jiero> palomino|working: 比我大不少
 * adam8157 哥接触电脑12年半
 * palomino|working momo 小弟弟jiero
 * jiero 弟接触电脑20年了
<adam8157> tenzu: 你...23年? 你多少岁哦
<jiero> adam8157: 比你大几岁
<palomino|working> 老夫接触电脑26年了
<adam8157> palomino|working: momo
<jiero> palomino|working: 难怪roylez 叫你破马。。
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 adam8157 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|working> =_=
<stone_> 开始一个人的奋斗
<palomino|working> 宝马良驹阿
<jiero> palomino|working: 不是菠萝蜜吗
<adam8157> jiero: +1
 * jiero 算了。。。时间宝贵
<stone_> 小弟我先闪了
 * jiero 看到 Libreoffice 里闪亮的 Autohint 集成了
<jiero> adam8157: 这个网页设计不错哦 ——虽然很乱。。。http://cgru.sourceforge.net/index.html
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: CGRU
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。我发现 coldplay 唱出了周杰伦风格的歌。。。太恶心了。。。 Coldplay & Rihanna - Princess Of China (Official) 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<imtxc> ll
<imtxc> amixer 包不在alsa-utils 里面么？
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 在阿，，
<CyrusYzGTt> alsa-utils-1.0.25-7.fc16.x86_64 rpm -qf /usr/bin/alsamixer
<sikao_lfs> 今天发生战争了？这么多人带帽子？维稳？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..才發現 jiero也是 f16的，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..強大的 LFS.. 動手能力好強。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 才看懂你的Awesome 配置的意思。。。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 大汗。。。。。。最近新装了台电脑。使用ubuntu11.10奇怪的是那个Pidgin配置正确，但是怎么都进不来。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..額。。 我這裏倒是 icq進不去
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et.. 你怎麼走了。 我這裏的 用不了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et.. 你怎麼走了。 我這裏的 freessh 又 用不了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,蛋蛋 ，， 教我用 openshift 的免費版。。
<imtxc> test
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ fail
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍪ 
<imtxc> adam8157: 你是把你的域名的CNAME 指向  github.com了么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊我忘了 你用的自己的主机
 * LOL_ 105 ren...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..有些是 重複的。。有些是 殭屍，， 有些是  。。。
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 有谁可以写个DV6 6100TX安装ubuntu的教程。。或者有教程的发个。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363793 求助啊，我DV6 6100TX笔记本，，求安装ubuntu方法！！知道的加我！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hereone — 2012-02-15 18:45 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 吃尸体了没
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ../額，， 還木有
<imtxc> 请教关于octopress + github + DNSpod 设置域名的问题 。。
<LOL_> blog.163.com/utopialier@126/blog/#m=0
<LOL_> http://blog.163.com/utopialier@126/blog/#m=0
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y Cyber的日志 - 网易博客
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你有几个窝
<jiero> 头发为什么是一烧就到底呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 有個的，，不過貌似都木有人去看，，自己也不去更新被收回空間了，。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哪的？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,沒費空間。。
<LOL_> jiero: 你有几个窝
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,,免費空間。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 本來想用 openshift建的，，不過不會用。。
<jiero> LOL_: 什么窝？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ adam8157 蛋蛋又不教我，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你喜欢看河图 鲜网 小说频道的书吗
<LOL_> jiero: 网络空间
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..??啥，， 我一般去起點 或者  書倉
<jiero> LOL_: 零个
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 起点，，，小白的天堂
<LOL_> jiero: 你没blog?
<jiero> LOL_: 没
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯，， 我也有時去 盜版網站看的，， 如果實在木有 錢就看盜版
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 都成人啦当然要看成人小说，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我現在也木有。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..額，，看完沒有女人給我發泄慾火
<LOL_> jiero: 你们那一般都啥blog
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: OGC
<LOL_> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 額，， 被封印了。。 連我那個 freevpn也上不去
<LOL_> jiero: blogger?
<jiero> LOL_: 啥？我没有。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: openvpn
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..不要，， 還要用手。。 分散精神
<LOL_> jiero: 你附近的人用啥
<jiero> LOL_: 没有。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<sevk> 新 Full Circle 开源杂志 • 《FULL CIRCLE》杂志中文版第53期 发布公告 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363796 53期主要内容如下： 1. 经典系列：决胜命令行。 2. How-To : Python 编程第27部分，LibreOffice 第8部分，备份策略（新！） 第1部分，GRAMPS 第2部分， Ubuntu 的商业&教育用途 第2部分。 3. Linux 实验室：ZoneMinder 闭路电视 第2部分。  …
<LOL_> jiero: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..openvpn不會用，，我申請了帳號，，木有主機，，
<LOL_> jiero: 我也没有。
<jiero> LOL_: 这里的一般都有 vps
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。貌似一申请就有100兆
<jiero> LOL_: 你去搞个就好了。我回国的话也会去搞个。
<LOL_> jiero: 搞个vps?
<jyfl987> jiero: 哪里？
<jiero> jyfl987: ä¹°
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 不聊了。。我找到一種 好的 意淫方法，， 可以不要用手 等 完全勃起 就會 自動 噴射的 方案
<jiero> jyfl987: 行了吧。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我两个月前申请过一回，给我个瑞典的服务器，就是看youtube有点卡，
<jyfl987> jiero: 去哪里买？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..嗯，，不會配置
<jyfl987> jiero: 买给给我玩玩哈
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道，现在还不考虑
<jyfl987> jiero: 你那的vps什么价？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 不用配置，网站给你软件，你打开就行了，
<jiero> jyfl987: 人的头发是超级易燃物啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 算了，，我在找找，， zokr7et 以前給我介紹那個 只能看 文本的。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 当然买美国的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..額。。 估計 兩年過去了，我的帳號被刪除了。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 2 我还以为你有当地的呢
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 就算木有刪除，，帳號密碼也忘記了
<jyfl987> jiero: 头发着火确实容易
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 用其它邮箱再申请呗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..算了。。 
<LOL_> jiero: 你那vps啥价格
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我其實想要不是全局的 代理
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那还是ssh吧
<jiero> LOL_: $99= ï¿¥29 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我找尋 freessh當中
<jiero> LOL_: AU $99= US $ 29
<LOL_> jiero: 哦
<jyfl987> jiero: 扯淡吧
<LOL_> jiero: 貌似英国有家公司提供免费试用的vps
<jiero> jy
<jiero> jyfl987: 你扯扯。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我试了下 linode的东京机房那个下载测试 速度飞快 但是我想试试ssh的
<jyfl987> http://tokyo1.linode.com/100MB-tokyo.bin  jiero 你试试这个 告诉我你那下载速度是多少
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 在嘛？
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ .. 平均在 95KB/s..
<jiero> jyfl987: 820kb/s
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 用 DTO就 滿速。。
<LOL_> jyfl987: 用linode看tokyohot是不是很快
<jyfl987> jiero: 那和我这差不多 看来你白澳的速度也不咋的
<jyfl987> LOL_: 这个就是 动静的
<jyfl987> 东京
<imtxc> jiero:  jyfl987 啊 你用的啥网啊。
<LOL_> jyfl987: 你用它看过吗？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 网通吧
<jyfl987> LOL_: 看什么
<imtxc> jyfl987: o  好快。
<dgulan> test
<aigtm> linode 是什么？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 公司里 同事下班了么
<dgulan> 新人报道。呵呵
<LOL_> jyfl987: tokyo hot
<sevk> dgulan, .. ..  ㍫ 
<imtxc> jyfl987: 这样啊。
<jiero> 都忙禄。
 * jiero 今天被说有一句话说了美国腔---
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> 要是屏幕能大些，awesome 一定很爽。
<LOL_> jiero: 现在感觉自己越来越喜欢全键盘的手机了，感觉很cool
<jiero> LOL_: iphone 也可以全键盘——我就卖
<aigtm> vps搭建代理是不是很麻烦啊？各位
<LOL_> jiero: 非侧滑，非滑盖，直板全键盘，
<LOL_> jiero: 你在卖iphone?
<jiero> LOL_: 有必要么。差距大么
<jiero> LOL_: 卖部件
<jiero> LOL_: 现在 这里 Kindle 终于火了。。。
<jiero> 落后啊
<LOL_> jiero: 感觉那种大大的，硬硬的，很cool
<jiero> LOL_: ？
<LOL_> jiero: 手机，
<jiero> LOL_: 不是键盘么？
<jiero> LOL_: 哦。我不太清楚手机。
<imtxc> jiero: kindle 4 现在多少米啊  今天买了本影音版的书 质量太差了。
<jiero> im
<jiero> imtxc: 只有美国有——。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 感觉黑莓挺cool
<jiero> LOL_: 我第一次听说是2004年
<LOL_> kindle usa only
<jiero> nyfair: 来做wesnoth游戏吧
<LOL_> jiero: 我第一次貌似是在2009年
<LOL_> jiero: 可惜palm挂了
<jiero> LOL_: 我听说的是我哥花900元买了个二手的
<jiero> LOL_: palm不是在么。这里有几个用 veer的
<LOL_> jiero: 国内估计没行货
<jiero> LOL_: 都没中文支持
<dgulan> 看着你们聊，我这个菜鸟都不好意思求指导啊
<LOL_> jiero: palm被hp收购后，hp停止了web os
<dgulan> 问度娘去。
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。不看新闻的？
<LOL_> jiero: 很少看，难道现在还有web os的机子？
<jiero> LOL_: 没机子
<jyfl987> 要不合伙买个linode吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 我要买国内的。
<LOL_> jiero: 为啥要国内的
<jiero> LOL_: 延迟低
<LOL_> jiero: 不怕被封吗，
<jiero> LOL_: 怕啥？能做什么会被封的事？
<jyfl987> jiero: 你好2
<jyfl987> jiero: 你在白澳 买国内的干嘛？
<jiero> jyfl987: 等回国了再买。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你还回国？ 不做abc了？
<jiero> jyfl987: ？
<jiero> jyfl987: 我么，哪里都不属于。
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: abc就是abc 你逃不掉的 你一天是abc就一辈子都是abc 你要后悔 就后悔当初为何要走上这条路
<LOL_> jiero: 里面的人都想出去，外面的人都想进来，
<LOL_> jiero: 围城上说的
<jiero> LOL_: 切，就你根葱还说我。。。
<jiero> lol
 * LOL_ 102 ren...
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 祝你找个好基佬天天品菊花
<jiero> LOL_: 没可能。
<LOL_> jiero: 你不喜好基佬?
<jiero> LOL_: 我走了，在这里浪费时间。
 * LOL_ 想保养一对百合，lol
<LOL_> 跑的真快。。。
<LOL_> 我也闪，
<zlei> lxde的桌面不管理awesoem的所有桌面啊
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：请问哪位大哥有Xeror DocuPrint 2065 打印机的驱动啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363804 UBUNTU10，官网找不到for ubuntu的驱动怎么办啊。各位帮忙想想办法。在此谢过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 loverjune — 2012-02-15 19:38 
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 刚在吃饭
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 。。我也剛剛吃完了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有用过哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，， 
<dgulan> 回到组织了。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不得不赞，ck补丁实在太猛了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363805 桌面响应真的快了好多阿 尤其后台还100%运行着BOINC 不过我用的是现成的deb包，没有编译，不许笑。 screenshot1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 c300fan — 2012-02-15 19:55 
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: SICP 第五章是构造出了一种机器语言（汇编），然后在说如何把 Scheme 编译成这种语言。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: o
<happyaron> wzssyqa: iGoogle 来了
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 万能的神啊，Cannot open database: definition of service "wanna-build-privileged" not found 是什么意思？ DBI:pg
<jyfl987> linode东京机房不错 强烈建议购买一个 adam8157 
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 不知道。自己搜索那句提示嘛。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 根本搜索不到啊
<iGoogle> 有专门解释错误提示的网站啊。
<iGoogle> 论坛发过
<tenzu> 神又开始忽悠了
<iGoogle> 某网站，我贴图发过的。疼疼赶紧去看
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不是H的不看
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=333204
<sevk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 有这么好的网站
<iGoogle> 我要把灌水的疼疼封了。这家伙2楼，自己都不记得自己灌水过。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 现在有验证码么
<iGoogle> 啥验证码
<jyfl987> 我想用自动测试框架去论坛灌水
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 就是论坛那个发贴
<iGoogle> 那会有
<jyfl987> 那好 过一阵来养个号
<tenzu> 几年前的事情了, 谁能记得
<MaskRay> 验证码学名叫 CAPTCHA
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你都phd，啥记性。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 什么意思
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 何必
<tenzu> iGoogle: Permanent Head Damage
<iGoogle> 哦。这phd
<MaskRay> jyfl987: iGoogle: wiki
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 我是说你何必咬文。
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 我喜欢刨根问底、引经据典
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你们共产党员辩证法都厉害
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: jay4 不。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 只是团圆
<LOL_> http://my.opera.com/lolkamea/blog/show.dml/41063682
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y lolkamea - 今天有太阳，
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 自从用了ubuntu tweak后，不知道无意间修改了什么设置，英文字体变的很细，如何解决？谢谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363811 安装使用了ubuntu tweak后不知道调整了什么设置，英文字体变的和以前不一样了，具体表现为变瘦了，如图： 我的tweak中字体设置如下（应该就是默认的）： 请问怎么回事啊 …
<drazet> 我们都在blogger
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，，我貌似有 blogspot的窩。。
<LOL_> 2008年就有blogspot的窝了，，，后来被GFW后，很长时间没去过，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，我也是，， 算了，不去復活了，， 反正上不去，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 俺的有一个blogspot上放着很多成人小说和图片
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 你现在的窝在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 額
<imtxc> 啊哈
<imtxc> test
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ ,, 木有，想建個，，可是 蛋蛋 木有 玩過 openshift
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍬ 
<drazet> ...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你整个vps好了
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 神仙姐姐，我現在暫時不叫你神仙姐姐，，有人用 神仙姐姐 騙人
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你給我 vps好了。。
<drazet> LOL_, 我从来都是去网站看那些玩意儿的
<LOL_> drazet: 俺都是上论坛看，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 没钱
<tonghuix> 各位，草流开放注册
<tonghuix> 就这几天
<LOL_> tonghuix: 啥东东
<drazet> 娘的，GFW 越来越混蛋了
<drazet> tonghuix, 我都是去sexinsex和18p2p
<jyfl987> MaskRay: shell熟悉么
<tonghuix> LOL_: 哦。。。要请我注册一下吧
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 那你 將你的窩分 一半給，我會發真實的信息，， 真實到，你的窩可能會被 gfwed
<imtxc> drazet: 又墙了啥了
<drazet> imdiot, 现在用google随便搜点什么东西就给墙
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你自己有窝，zoker7不是给你个吗
<drazet> shift
<CyrusYzGTt> tonghuix§ .. 知道，， 不過，我上過 所有的地址 都上不到 十分鐘就 鏈接被重置，不想註冊了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..木有
<LOL_> 一看你们都不专业，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ,, zokr7et 給的是 shell 不能建站的，，
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 要做啥
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 不能上传吗
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 是 openshift.redhat.com那個，，  蛋蛋 說木有用過。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 能，，不過 不支持 那些網站的語法。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 只能當代理
<drazet> CyrusYzGTt, 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 我想用那個免費的 服務將個窩
<CyrusYzGTt> drazet§ 可惜英文太多，不懂，，命令太複雜了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，如果它提供空间的话，ftp就行了，我曾经搞过一个ftp空间，主页都是自己做的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 木有，，只能 ssh 登錄。  而那個 http地址 是 txt的，， 靜態。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那时上高二的事了，当时还学了点世界上最简单的电脑语言HTML
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • fcitx 输入法问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363816 为什么fictx输入法在gtk2（或者其它）程序和 gtk3 程序下的表现是不同的？ 如图： 这是在Chrome浏览器下的打字 ： 1.png 这是在gedit（gtk3程序）下打字 ： 2.png 可以看到gtk3程序下面打字会出现光标在要打的字前面，候选字体已经上屏了～～ 请问这是怎么回 …
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 額，，  當時 在玩 魔獸 星際 魔力寶貝的路過
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不了，我用 lua 寫吧，這樣都能看懂，好交流
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 高二后半学期开始玩魔兽
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 高二之後，，接觸到  語文上的 逍遙遊 就迷上 了 修真
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 台湾有很多成人小说写的都不错，
<MaskRay> git://repo.or.cz/ 是不是被认证了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不看，， 慾火難以發泄
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我从高一开始看网络小说，看的第一本是暗黑之路
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我高一在 整天睡覺。。無論是不是在上課，， 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是找到一种不用手就能＊＊的方法了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..額，， 這得 A片， 或者 語言 質量高，木有錯別字，， 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天看了会网络小说和网站的历史
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..好吧，， 這關寡人何事？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 台湾的 鲜网 小说频道 河图，都很不错，大陆的纵横的后台是完美国际，
<MeaCulpa_> 网络小说...何必呢，世界名著这辈子都看不玩
<MeaCulpa_> 何必去吃那些shit
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 額，， 你是這個網站的站長？？ 怎麼整天對我說這個，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 没看过名著，唯一看过的外国小说是 麦田守望者
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 對於名著，有種反感，不知道是不是 被迫買的原因，， 
 * LOL_ 一些大神 元元 半只青蛙 泥人 罗森 蓝晶 说剑
<woju> 麦田守望者我看过几页，作者是一个很孤僻的人
<woju> 里面写的都是自己的心理状况，而一个人如果把注意力放在自己身上，这个人很可能会抑郁
<LOL_> 感觉里面那个主角跟eminem有点像
<woju> 我先看了简介，说这本书很好，看了几页，觉得很累
 * LOL_ 炼狱天使 堕落之王是两本不错的小说，可惜炼狱天使太监了，堕落之王烂尾了。。。
<aigtm> 太监和烂尾不都是一个意思吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 不一樣，、
<woju> 如果在irssi里面按自己的关键字搜索频道？
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 那些世界名著通俗易懂，适合
<LOL_> 。。。太监和烂尾咋能说是一个意思。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 太監是 木有下面
<MeaCulpa_> 麦田守望者不算名著吧...
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 应该不错吧，俺也不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> 爛尾是 類似前面是美女 後面是 男人
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 貌似就是讲上个世纪美国的社会状态
<MeaCulpa_> 名著一般都成书于上个再上个世纪或以前
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不行 非得用编译型语言写 我要性能
 * LOL_ 蓝晶的书从不太监但没本必烂尾。。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 性能不是編譯出來的..
<zlei> 不能写fat32 分区
<zlei> 怎么回事啊
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 傲慢与偏见算名著吗
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 算吧
<MeaCulpa_> 名著和网络文学差不多一样浅显阿，不明白为啥现在人要读后者
<woju> 不知道金庸的武侠算不算名著
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 只看过 傲慢与偏见的电影版，就那个Knighty
<CyrusYzGTt> 我覺得名著 貌似 就只有 金瓶梅
<MeaCulpa_> 这属于畅销小说了，但也很不错了，比啥网络文学好的多了
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 网络小说满足了人民的意淫，这是其它小说所不能给于的
<woju> 要是没记错的话，金瓶梅的序里面说这本书是为了提醒世人不要荒淫
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 正解，
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ 十一區與你同在，蒼井空
<MeaCulpa_> 就像电视里的法治节目
<MeaCulpa_> 说是教育大众，其实是猎奇
<CyrusYzGTt> 我還看過 陸羽的 茶經
<MeaCulpa_> 比欧美大片血腥暴力的多
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 越是小白写的小说，越意淫，当年网络小说一开始的时候还不是像现在这样肆无忌惮的意淫，直到 我是大法师 的出现彻底改变了这种状况，
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 不要和我说，我啥都不知道
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 我宁可在地铁里数鼻毛
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 我也不知道，，我是從 小兵 看去的，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 然後是 七界傳說
 * woju 怎么在irssi里面搜索频道？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.horou.com/thread-49569-1-1.html
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y 网络小说扫盲贴（转） - 小说讨论版 - 河洛中文社区
<MeaCulpa_> woju: 你干嘛要搜索，直接join即可
<MeaCulpa_> woju: 不要list, 加重服务器负担的，去网上刷列表去
<woju> MeaCulpa_: 不知道频道的名字
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..鏈接超時。。
<MeaCulpa_> woju: tab补全
<woju> MeaCulpa_: 我刚才list了一下，太多了
<MeaCulpa_> woju: 小心被ban
<sevk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • gentoo安装慢慢来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363821 设定网络基本就是以下这些 Code: /sbin/ifconfig 指令应该会显示lo之外的网路装置，像是eth0 Code: ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com 测试网路 设定网路最间单的方式就是执行 Code: net-setup 需要PPPoE连线至网路 Code: # adsl-setup # adsl-start 测试网路卡是否可用 Code: ifconfig et …
<woju> MeaCulpa_: 我打#ub按Tab，结果只有#ubuntu-cn一个结果
<MeaCulpa_> woju: 我说错了，木有tab补全~~
<MeaCulpa_> 上网看吧
<woju> MeaCulpa_: 恩
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 难道被墙了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 嗯
<drazet> http://t.cn/zOwRIn4
<sevk> drazet,啥网址y 东北小伙模仿外国人说英语(日韩印度英法意美俄中) - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.douban.com/note/129199407/
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..額，，不喜歡
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 亵渎看过吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 木有
<yall> MaskRay: 你的blog的rss是倒序的，而且把整篇文章源码都包括进去了。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。对于有一定书龄的人来说应该都看过亵渎
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..額，， 看過 道德經 清淨經的 路過
<drazet> LOL_, 哥专门买了个kindle看小说
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 看过 老子 南华经的撸过
<LOL_> drazet: kindle 不是usa only吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 好吧，， 
<drazet> LOL_, 淘宝上一大把
<drazet> LOL_, 有同事去国外也可以帮忙带
<MaskRay> yall: 吾看看..
<yall> MaskRay: 额。
<LOL_> drazet: ，，，淘宝上的该不会是翻新机吧
<yall> MaskRay: 吾发现，你那rss最前的，都给成最老的几篇的了。。
<drazet> LOL_, 这个暂时没翻新机 几百块钱的东西 翻新还不够折腾的呢
<LOL_> drazet: 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 你换android手机了？
<adam8157> roylez_: no
<roylez_> adam8157: 你是想玩 jack'd 吧
<tenzu> adam8157: nokia?
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac298802/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 5分钟简介 中国同志 - AcFun.tv
<MaskRay> yall: 没法，Hakyll用不来，直接抄的例子就是这样……看来还是得研究下库（抽象层次太高，看不大懂）
<yall> ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 解说的嗓音好像麦当劳广告
<roylez_> tenzu: 里面提到了一些神器...
<roylez_> tenzu: 为啥没有搜拉拉的软件呢？
<MaskRay> 用了Arrow的抽象，简单说，有个函数 f::Int->Float，或者写成float f(int)更容易引起共鸣。经过这个抽象后，这个函数还可以变成 float[] f(int[]), list<float> f(list<int>) 等等
<MaskRay> arr f，根据需要变成各种版本
<tenzu> roylez_: 看到接客帝我跪了
<roylez_> tenzu: 神软神翻译。装一个？
<tenzu> roylez_: 要开vpn么?
<MaskRay> Kandu: Arrow又是一大杀器，
<roylez_> tenzu: 搜了下，没提vpn
<LOL_> http://my.opera.com/lolkamea/blog/show.dml/41067242
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y lolkamea - ...
<tenzu> roylez_: 还真有这个app
<adam8157> roylez_: nokia 1202
<roylez_> adam8157: 也被你装上了？牛
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 基于某个软件的源代码（我是基于apt）的开发过程是怎样的？请大牛帮帮忙～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363831 最近在做一个改进apt包管理器的任务。已经写了一些代码。但是由于不能很透彻地阅读apt的代码，不知道自己写的代码应该怎样加入到apt原来的代码中。 本来是希望能用一步一步调试的 …
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 找女同志用的，没找到
<roylez_> tenzu: 看来女人都是技术盲
<tenzu> roylez_: 还真没有
<adam8157> roylez_: sed & awk.mobi要么
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> tenzu: 工商银行的龟毛信用卡，要还款没给我消息，貌似过了
<tenzu> roylez_: 工商银行不是一直服务很恶劣么
<jyfl987> roylez_: 工行是大爷
<jyfl987> 工行就靠财政支持 nnd
<MeaCulpa_> 还有18m支持 :)
<jyfl987> 公务员工资许多是走工行
<jyfl987> 工行还有信用额度只有几百的信用卡
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不懂
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 那叫准贷记卡
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 没有免息期的，千万不能用...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 真是个大笑话 透支只有几百的地方 我怀疑是否有装刷卡机消费的场所
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 准贷记卡在世界范围内广泛存在的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 反正很2
<void1> 网上直接申请的工行信用卡就是这样的额度
<MeaCulpa_> 还有预付费卡，类似支票本
<void1> 0院额度都有
<MeaCulpa_> 工行额度提的很快的
<MeaCulpa_> 但服务太差
<MeaCulpa_> 工行寄来的帐单纸张都可以擦屁股...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我工行卡拖欠了大半年1块八毛
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ........
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 今天去取邮件，都有书面通知我"透支"了...
<MeaCulpa_> 利息算得太狠
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 弓虽
<MeaCulpa_> 老子招行浦发欠好几万都没这样的...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 复利本来就这样
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 浦发的麦兜卡又可以办了。昨天网上填了那表，结果要我寄一坨的东西。我又懒得看了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 那浦发也未免太客气了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 去，他们乱来的，我是利息大户
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我疯狂的时候一个月付700利息
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 恩 强大
<MeaCulpa_> 利息怎么回事我明白，工行纯粹乱来
<MeaCulpa_> 玩时间差玩阴的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ......
<MeaCulpa_> 我就是拖了不还款，打电话来我就说我不要这卡，公司硬性办的，有事找公司
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我打算最近瞅瞅路边有没有摆摊办浦发卡的。寄材料就免了
<MeaCulpa_> 反正公司共同承担责任的
<MeaCulpa_> 1块8毛一辈子都够不成金融诈骗
<MeaCulpa_> 看他滚一辈子利息能滚到多少
<roylez_> 你还别说。他们那数学，可以给你算成一万八
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我一同事，男的，浦发麦兜+ 招行Kitty
<Cherrot> 工商银行的银行卡（非信用卡）是不是欠费会自动销卡？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ......
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我在兰州酒店就愣了，说刷卡要密码，我说信用卡还有密码？？ 立即致电浦发
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 麦兜卡太cute，不是特别适合男人。而且今年也没有星巴克换大杯的优惠了。不过人家永久没年费啊
<MeaCulpa_> 说错了，致电工行
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 信用卡搞密码就是坑人的
<MeaCulpa_> 信用卡还有密码的...头一次听说
<MeaCulpa_> 问题是我没设置过阿，至少应该告知我
<MeaCulpa_> 还有，工行会每月从银行卡里拉走信用卡最低还款，我根本没关联过
<MaskRay> Kandu: 原来的morphism，比如 a -> Int -> b，都是在类型参数上动脑筋，如介于ad-hoc和parametrically之间的type class。arrow是在箭头上进行抽象
<MeaCulpa_> 它默认就是从你任何有钱的帐户里拉，够猛的
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问：为何打开Libereoffice，文字显示有问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363833 菜单无法显示完整文字，有的有文字，有的只有下划线？ PS：我下载了LibreOffice 3.5版可为什么显示3.4版呢？ 文字问题.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 danieltaoys — 2012-02-15 22:13 
<MeaCulpa_> 睡觉睡觉 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 难怪又让申请了。花旗撤了，独立发卡了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 定义个规则，让 f a = b 这样的函数能作用在 [a] 上，比如 f [a0::a,a1::a] = [f a0, f b0]
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • [c++]大家会用异常声明吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363835 我看到很多公司都不用异常，而stl库中的东西有些是会抛异常的，他们也不捕获。 Code: #define NEW        new (std::nothrow) 。。。。。。 现在就有一个悖论，除非你不用stl库，不然stl会抛出异常，安全编程的话就应该捕获 这些异常，既然使用了异 …
<wen> 晚安
<stone_> I am back
<wen> 88
<stone_> ```:```
<stone_> 好听的音乐网站 求推荐
<alvin_rxg> stone_: douban.fm xiami.com songtaste.com etc.
<stone_> Thanks
<stone_> go to bed
<stone_> bey
<alvin_rxg> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/73c7ca2fjw1dq2nodj5bjj.jpg
<knownbad> 那是将来的我
<knownbad> 只可能是跟女儿喝酒。
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/BIMBn 看到這個，不知道是笑還是哭…
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 豆瓣为什么不使用PHP开发
<knownbad> 不哭不笑？
<alvin_rxg> 不是，這倆東西不具可比性的呀…
<knownbad> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzUyNTc2NjMy.html
<sevk> knownbad,啥网址y WTO姐妹会 2012 - 第20120214期 - 提拖鞋 跪门口 接老公! 日本太太没这么乖啦?! 120214 - 2012 - 综艺 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<knownbad> 这个对台湾的民情一外国人的角度来看。
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 額，，我還想取個 日本老婆呢。。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: http://uploadpie.com/Twsdq
<knownbad> 哦，这个链接好些。  http://www.youku.com/show_page/id_z07835d4e32b411e196ac.html
<sevk> knownbad,啥网址y WTO姐妹会 2012 - 高清在线观看 - 优酷视频
<knownbad> 找个越南老婆可能还乖些。  日本妹已不行了。
<alvin_rxg> “優酷 - 世界都在看” 。。。 ffs
<knownbad> 美国看不到。  跟hulu在美国境外看不到一样。
<alvin_rxg> 我是不會去越南找的。我要找的不是奴隸
<alvin_rxg> hulu 是很明確的，這東西只能美國用。 youku啥都不清楚
<knownbad> 没人叫你把女人但奴隶。  只有这个潜力。
<knownbad> youku也有的。  抱歉，此视频只限于中国内地播放。  sorry, this video can only be streamed within mainlan china.
<knownbad> 老婆对这个就很感冒，她喜欢的节目就看不到了。
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Cherrot> 本科生申请国外phd是不是不太现实？
<ofan> 可以
<ofan> 但是希望不大
<Cherrot> ofan: 唉 对未来一片迷茫
<Cherrot> ofan: 要不给介绍个出国路线图？
<ofan> Cherrot: 申研究生吧
<Cherrot> ofan: 国内的？
<ofan> Cherrot: 出国不是
<knownbad> 还好吧？
<Cherrot> ofan: 国外的硕士没钱读……
<ofan> Cherrot: 有TA,有奖
<knownbad> phd就是帮教授做，找人介绍吧。
<ofan> 本科申phd，进了也得n年毕业
<knownbad> 找ofan牵线。
<Cherrot> ofan: 硕士阶段好申请吗？
<ofan> Cherrot: 看你水平了
<Cherrot> ofan: 当时上网看，貌似硕士奖学金很少 所以很犹豫
<ofan> Cherrot: 可以当助教之类的，钱不少
<Cherrot> ofan: 嗯 那我考虑一下  学历背景太差了，一片忐忑:(
<HajasLm> 你不试 就是0的机会  试了 起码 >= 0
<alvin_rxg> 沒錢就來德國唄。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<Cherrot> HajasLm: 嗯，谢谢:)  我去拼一下
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 德国我担心语言……
<alvin_rxg> :/
<ofan> Cherrot: 找 alvin_rxg 教你
<Evanescence> adam8157: awful.button({ }, 1, function () exec("amixer -q set PCM 2dB+", false) end) 这个里面的 1 是什么意思啊? 是哪个按键啊？
<ofan> 手把手的教，嘴对嘴的教
<Cherrot> ofan: lol
<adam8157> Evanescence: 左键吧
<ofan> Evanescence: 我擦 一看awesome的代码就来气
<Cherrot> ofan: 你当时为出国准备了很久吗？ 更多的花在语言上还是花在科研上呢？
<Evanescence> adam8157: 那2345分别对应的是哪几个键？
<ofan> Cherrot: 语言过了才出来，没准备多久，事实上都晚了，错过了几个好学校
<adam8157> Evanescence: 等我找下
<adam8157> ofan: 为啥不喜欢awesome
<alvin_rxg> :/
<ofan> adam8157: 因为那配置不好写
<ofan> 也不好懂
<Evanescence> ofan: no limit on space, indent, linebreaks etc ?
<adam8157> ofan: awesome的配置其实是plugin
<Evanescence> 因为lua是这样的啊。
<ofan> lua各种table，嵌套结构，想理解下快捷键都麻烦，一会用字符串，一会用常量
<Cherrot> ofan: 嗯 谢谢你！
<ofan> 而且即使检查语法通过，也可能完全没效果
<Evanescence> ofan: 检查的是语法，又不是运行的结果，
<ofan> Evanescence: 运行结果不对也没任何提示
<ofan> 都不知道哪有问题
<adam8157> Evanescence: 没找到 就是左右中滑轮前后好像
<alvin_rxg> 記得 win+ctrl+r 唄。
<alvin_rxg> 記得剛開始用 awesome 的時候，就是經常寫點 lua，win+ctrl+r 一下。。
<alvin_rxg> awful.key({        }, "Print",function () awful.util.spawn("xfce4-screenshooter") end)
<Evanescence> adam8157: 是中滑轮，谢了。
<ofan> 很多时候没效果
<ofan> 而且不知道哪不对
<alvin_rxg> c:add_signal("property::floating", function(c)
<alvin_rxg> c:add_signal("property::fullscreen", function(c)
<alvin_rxg> 我加了幾行代碼，讓所有的 floating client 在 top
<ofan> "property::fullscreen" 像这种... 太2了
<ofan> 为毛要传字符串
<alvin_rxg> 又不是經常用
<ofan> 我说为什么非要用字符串做参数
<alvin_rxg> add_signal 函數…
<ofan> 要是拼错了也不会报错
<alvin_rxg> 會提示的啊…
<ofan> 有一些不会
<alvin_rxg> 我記得都會的。。
<Evanescence> 纯蛋疼，不喜欢不用，多简单。好的WM多的去了。
<ofan> 什么按键绑定之类的
<alvin_rxg> 我想玩 "Culture" 了。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 所以我用awesome的时候都不改配置
<Evanescence> ofan: 默认用着挺好的啊，如果没有特殊需要.
<alvin_rxg> 顯示內存，顯示網速，顯示其他時間，顯示其他信息 etc...
<sevk>  06:00
<cJether> 有人按摩
<cJether> 有人吗
<sevk> cJether, .. ..  ㍞ 
<gebjgd> cJether: 没人按摩
<cJether> 打错了
<cJether> sorry
<gebjgd> cJether: 没人用win还用admin 按摩 
<cJether> admin是啥
<cJether> 有人做游戏开发么
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> now this funny.
<cJether> what
<knownbad> just thought this is funny.
<cJether> are you english?
<cJether> game dev is funny and interesting
<cJether> knownbad: 你会中文吗
<knownbad> nope, game dev are egoccentric nerds.
 * jiero 摸摸knownbad
<knownbad> 会火星语。
<jiero> cJether: OpenGL ES 开发者？
<cJether> jiero: 不是
<cJether> knownbad: 我看不懂egoccentric nerds
<jiero> cJether: 独立游戏？
<cJether> jiero: 我目前只会用XNA，以后玩Cocoa
<cJether> jiero: 何谓“独立游戏”？
 * knownbad 对 jiero 兴奋
<jiero> cJether: 哦。都是平台单一。
<jiero> knownbad: 好了，去吃食吧，我都放在盆子里了
<jiero> 乖乖
<jiero> cJether: 就是非游戏厂商制作的
<cJether> jiero: 你以为是Java？
<knownbad> cJether: egocentric 就自大的书虫。
<jiero> cJether: 我以为是 opengles——就是移动设备
<cJether> jiero: 游戏厂商做什么
<jiero> cJether: 做游戏
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 这个问题好搞笑
<cJether> jiero: 跟我说的有什么不同
 * knownbad 笑翻
<cJether> 为什么游戏开发是书呆子
<cJether> knownbad: 为什么游戏开发就是书呆子
<jiero> cJether: 自大的书虫和书呆子有关系么。。。
<cJether> jiero: 你说我是非游戏厂商制作的
<knownbad> 书呆子给力啊。
<cJether> ……
<cJether> 我靠
<cJether> 摸不着头脑
<jiero> cJether: 挑战你的语文能力～
<knownbad> 自大表示对自己能力肯定
<cJether> 我喜欢SAI超过Painter 
<knownbad> 但别人肯不肯定就不一定了。
<jiero> cJether: 好吧。我都不知道
<cJether> SAI是一款简单的，实用的，免费的软件
<jiero> cJether: 我画画很烂，
<cJether> Paiter收费，功能太强大，比较麻烦
<cJether> Painter
<knownbad> jiero: 你床上画地图很行吧？
<cJether> ……
<cJether> 我画画有一点能力
<cJether> 很差
<jiero> knownbad: 笨。我一上床就睡着了
<jiero> knownbad: 1分钟就能入睡
<knownbad> 那你早泄。
<cJether> =-O
<jiero> cJether: http://i.imgur.com/qe72b.jpg
<cJether> 我刚刚插入了一个水平线
<jiero> cJether:  Linux下，用 Mypaint Krita Inkscape K3d
<gebjgd> cJether: 你想学游戏开发?
<cJether> 你们能看到吗
<jiero> cJether: 没
<jiero> cJether: 错了是 wings3d gimp
<cJether> 那就只有我这里插入
<cJether> jiero: 好用吗
<jiero> knownbad: 早泄？啥啊。遗精
<cJether> jiero: 这什么游戏？
<cJether> jiero: 这什么游戏啊？
<jiero> cJether: 好用也不能和你说——因为你根本没用过——我也没用过其他的
<jiero> cJether: 这是 Battle for Wesnoth
<cJether> jiero: PT是手绘领域的老大哥
<cJether> jiero: linux下的游戏？
<jiero> cJether: 我管那个干嘛。。。
<jiero> cj
<jiero> cJether: 不代表就应该用最好的。
<jiero> cJether: 我支持未来
<jiero> cJether: 我支持失业
<cJether> jiero: 最好的比较庞大复杂
<cJether> jiero: 我就喜欢好用的
<cJether> SAI is good
<cJether> 我记得有一个用于取代画图软件的用C#做的简单画图软件
<jiero> cJether: 我就喜欢能改的。
<cJether> 忘了名字了
<cJether> jiero: 你干过修改开源软件吗
<jiero> cJether: 我就喜欢我可以直接和做这个软件的人谈话
<cJether> jiero: 我没那个兴趣
<jiero> cJether: 我做不到，就直接要求对方做
<cJether> jiero: 你干过吗
<jiero> cJether: 干什么？
<cJether> :-D
<cJether> jiero: 要求软件作者做
<cJether> 做的事情
<jiero> cJether: 当然，
<cJether> 做的软件
<cJether> jiero: 够牛的啊
<jiero> cJether: 几十个是有了
<cJether> jiero: 那么软件名单里会有你的名字吗
<gebjgd> knownbad: 爽额
<cJether> jiero: 都是Linux软件吗
<gebjgd> knownbad: 爽么
<jiero> cJether: 不会
<gebjgd> knownbad: 天天和老婆爱爱
<knownbad> jiero: 是啊，你反应慢了点。
<cJether> jiero: 那软件作者怎么谢你了吗
<knownbad> gebjgd: 抱老婆睡累啊。
<jiero> cJether:  我为什么要别人谢啊。。我要感谢对方吧。。。
<jiero> lol
<cJether> jiero: ……
<jiero> cJether: 好奇怪的你的逻辑。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 正在下载chrome os中
<cJether> jiero: 要是软件作者能在“关于”里边写上我
<cJether> jiero: 我就做
<gebjgd> knownbad: 准备放到u盘上
<jiero> cJether: 鄙视你。。。只会索取。。。
<knownbad> 是啊，感谢别人肯测试你人软件啊。
<cJether> jiero: 我没有索取
<cJether> jiero: 我只要荣誉
<cJether> jiero: 我又没要钱
<knownbad> gebjgd: 支持你那dockstar吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说什么呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是给dockstar用 
<knownbad> 噢，不是给dosckstar?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是我时不时的用下 因为启动快
<knownbad> cJether: 荣誉能要来吗？
<cJether> knownbad: 可以的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 嗯，我应该不会上chrome os。
<cJether> knownbad: 我只是要求作者把我的名字写在“关于”里
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不要对一个用win还admin的人提那么多要求 
<cJether> knownbad: 一点都不过分
<knownbad> 有点傻瓜化了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不傻也不能这么干
<cJether> gebjgd: 我用XNA必须得用win
<knownbad> 是说chrome os把用户傻瓜化了。
<jiero> cJether: 哦，可是，空想家到处都是。
<cJether> jiero: 空想家？
<cJether> jiero: 玩笑吧
<jiero> cJether: 没有做出来的～
<knownbad> gebjgd: 给你老婆用chrome os？
<jiero> cJether: 就是玩笑～
<cJether> jiero: 为什么不能协商
<cJether> 写上
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我试验
<cJether> jiero: 感谢某人对软件的支持和意见！
<jiero> cJether: 写上当然可以。
<knownbad> 咦，这倒提醒了我。
<cJether> jiero: 所以啊
<cJether> jiero: 这是一种感谢方式
<jiero> cJether: 有的写，有的不写。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 如果app support可行的话chrome os会起。
<cJether> 哎
<cJether> 大家除了freenode
<cJether> 还上过其他的IRC服务器么
<knownbad> 起码，android上的qq就比较新。
<jiero> irc.gnome
<gebjgd> cJether: xna是必须要用win 但是你也没有必要用admin啊
<cJether> 是不是其他的都收费啊
<jiero> 不是。基本都不收费。
<gebjgd> cJether: 建个新用户不就完了
<jiero> irc.quakenet.net
<cJether> gebjgd: 奇怪，你怎么能看出我用admin啊
<jiero> irc.quakenet.org
<cJether> 我用admin是因为win重装太频繁，我懒
<jiero> cJether: 登录信息
<jiero> cJether: 。。。
<jiero> cJether: windows需要重装的话你就要检查安装源了。
<cJether> whois啊
<gebjgd> cJether: 用admin和win重装有什么关系?
<cJether> 懒啊
<gebjgd> 不明白
<cJether> 下次重装再这么做吧
<jiero> cJether: 俺只装过正版的。
<gebjgd> cJether: 自己建个新帐号就完了
<jiero> cJether: 10多年一共也装了没几次
<gebjgd> cJether: 莫非你连新帐号都不知道怎么建_
<gebjgd> ?
<cJether> %^
<cJether> 我当然知道
<gebjgd> 我还是没明白用 admin和重装有什么关系
<gebjgd> 谁给解释下 这个关系
<cJether> 我在freenode注册的账号，其他服务器用不了吧
<knownbad> 因为windows让用户变懒了。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 给奖金。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不给
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和懒有什么关系
<cJether> 用户没有变懒了
<cJether> 用户永远是最懒的
<knownbad> 所以没使用安全分离原则。
<cJether> 只有Linux让人变勤奋了
<jiero> cJether: 不，LInux的才是懒人。
<jiero> cJether: 最懒得人是找最简单途径的
<cJether> ……
<cJether> Linux做底层开发比较方便
<cJether> Linux的软件管理器比windows好
<gebjgd> cJether: linux当桌面才最简单 最懒
<cJether> windows还得安装360软件管家什么的
 * jiero 学数学时最讨厌 x y z 之类的，能不用就不用。
<cJether> Linux的最大麻烦就是应用软件比较少
<jiero> cJether: 因为一类的软件2～3个就够多了——然后大队人失业，为了阻止这种事情——国家们封杀～
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> cJether: 少?
<gebjgd> cJether: 根本不少
<cJether> jiero: 什么是国家们封杀
<cJether> jiero: 所以我选择做游戏
<gebjgd> cJether: 做啥游戏的
<cJether> 游戏跟一般软件不一样
<cJether> 一般软件2~3个就够了
<cJether> 游戏永远都不够
<cJether> 人都跑哪儿去了
<jiero> cJether: 哈哈。开源游戏也是几个就够了～
<cJether> 我的MSN是jether#live.cn，我经常去的IRC频道是irc.freenode.net网络的#gamedev等频道，昵称cJether。
<cnhezhong> cJether: sai 怎么安装  软件包全称是什么 请问
<jiero> cJether: 至于为什么，因为喜欢做沙盒类，然后无限无限的扩展
<cJether> 我的MSN是jether#live.cn，我经常去的IRC频道是irc.freenode.net网络的#gamedev等频道，昵称cJether。
<cJether> 我的MSN是jether#live.cn，我经常去的IRC频道是irc.freenode.net网络的#gamedev等频道，昵称cJether。
<jiero> cnhezhong: windows的
<cnhezhong> jiero: ubuntu下没有么
<jiero> cnhezhong: 没有吧。
<cJether> 我也不知道
<jiero> cnhezhong: 日本有啥linux下的开源软件？
<gebjgd> sai是什么东西
<cJether> SAI是手绘软件
<jiero> cnhezhong: 我都不记得几个
<cJether> 画画的
<cnhezhong> jiero:明白了  我以为有deb包呢
<jiero> SAI vs MyPaint
<cJether> jiero: 开源游戏几个就够了，因为没人玩
<cJether> jiero: 想起来了
<gebjgd> 就知道mypaint
<cnhezhong> 去买饭了 各位继续聊
<gebjgd> 老婆经常用mypaint画
<jiero> cJether: 因为么，现在人是靠广告买的～
<cJether> jiero: 搞错了
<jiero> cJether: 去 #tigsource 
<gebjgd> cJether: 开源游戏玩的人很多
<cJether> MyPaint也有win的啊
<jiero> cJether:   irc.esper.net/tigsource
<gebjgd> cJether: 所以软件要跨平台
<gebjgd> cJether: 至少要支持android win linux mac
<cJether> http://www.hangssh.info/
<sevk> cJether,啥网址y HANG SSH！-免费SSH-低价SSH-便宜SSH-稳定SSH - 国外视频畅快游览 国外网盘下载 高速，稳定，便宜 ！
<cJether> irc.esper.net/tigsource是什么
<cJether> irc.esper.net/tigsource是什么
<jiero> cJether: 。。。不是其他服务器的 irc 么， tigsource 是最大的 indie game ×××
<cJether> 呃
<cJether> thank you 
<cJether> Notepad++和UE
<cJether> 大家喜欢哪个
<cJether> 各有各的风格
<cJether> NotePad++感觉更好
<cJether> UE集成度更高
<cJether> 是irc.freenode.net网络
<gebjgd> cJether: vim
<cJether> 不是一码事
<cJether> vim不是一码事
<cJether> jiero: 你给我发的IRC服务器好多连不上去
<gebjgd> cJether: 为什么不时
<gebjgd> cJether: 为什么不是
<cJether> 算了
<cJether> 我争论不过你
<cJether> vim支持语法高亮吗
<cJether> 问个弱弱的问题
<gebjgd> cJether: 废话 
<cJether> gebjgd: 我以为命令行显示不了颜色
<gebjgd> cJether: 随便支持
<cJether> gebjgd: 我没怎么用过vim
<cJether> sorry
<cJether> gebjgd: sorry
<cJether> gebjgd: 我比较偷懒
<gebjgd> cJether: 用过就知道了
<knownbad> vim好用。
<cJether> 我用过
<cJether> 懒得用那么多键盘命令
<gebjgd> knownbad: evernote相当不错啊
<cJether> 我用过
<cJether> Evernote
<cJether> 同步便签
<knownbad> vim减少手腕伤害。
<cJether> 呃%……
<cJether> 我觉得vim比emacs好
<cJether> emacs的操作多是组合键
<cJether> 给我的印象不好
<knownbad> gebjgd: 得等等看看
<knownbad> gebjgd: arch下只有nixnote
<cJether> 没用过
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对 我就是用nixnote
<cJether> arch linux？
<gebjgd> knownbad: android和win上用官方的
<cJether> 我没用过
<gebjgd> cJether: archlinux
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接同步
<cJether> 我就用过Ubuntu Fedora OpenSolaris 什么的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 爽歪歪
<knownbad> 刚看到
<cJether> nixnote是一类什么软件
<cJether> nixnote是什么软件
<cJether> 文本编辑器，还是便签同步？
<gebjgd> cJether: evernote for linux
<cJether> 呃
<cJether> 跟evernote服务器能用吗
<cJether> :)
<cJether> ？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 到底是什么？  journal?
<gebjgd> cJether: 当然了
<cJether> nixnote用的evernote服务器吗
<cJether> 呃
<gebjgd> knownbad: 便签
<cJether> 就是第三方的evernote啊
<cJether> 就像Foxit之于Adobe Reader
<knownbad> 类似stickypad?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没用过stickypad
<cJether> Ubuntu的QQ现在好用了吗
<knownbad> postit?
<gebjgd> cJether: ubuntu没qq
<cJether> 我用那会，除了好友列表不完整
<cJether> 就是掉线
<cJether> 有的
<cJether> 有QQ的
<knownbad> android上有。
<gebjgd> cJether: ubuntu是一个发行版
<cJether> Linux上有QQ的:-D
<gebjgd> cJether: 是有啊 我天天用
<cJether> 好友列表不完整
<cJether> 用着用着就崩溃关闭
<gebjgd> cJether: webqq gtkqq
<gebjgd> cJether: 从来没遇到过
<cJether> 我说的是客户端QQ
<cJether> gtkqq是什么啊
<cJether> 我知道webqq
<gebjgd> cJether: 官方的那个?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 正跟老婆讨论要不要戴套子。
<gebjgd> cJether: 早就没人用了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 别带了
<cJether> ……
<cJether> gebjgd: gtkqq是什么啊
<gebjgd> cJether: google
<cJether> gebjgd: 客户端QQ没法用
<knownbad> 突然觉得android上了desktop/notebook也是不错的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 速度不行
<gebjgd> knownbad: 别想了
<knownbad> 一些app support就解决了。
<cJether> 开源的QQ？
<cJether> 哦
<jiero> knownbad: 不要
<knownbad> gebjgd: 不行，老婆的保险还没上呢。
<cJether> %……
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没事 可以先做了再去上保险
<cJether> ……
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你没家庭险么
<jiero> knownbad: 去和她商量，别在电脑前面冷落老婆
<cJether> 8-)
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这边都是家庭险的
<cJether> 去问她
<cJether> 别发到这里来
<knownbad> 这样下去得买験孕棒了
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<cJether> 呃
<knownbad> 得有ssn才能办其他的事。
<cJether> Linux下翻墙软件
<cJether> 最简单的解决方案
<knownbad> 美国的ssn就和身份证号码一样。
<cJether> 提供一个？
<knownbad> tor
<cJether> Jether@irc.quakenet.net 已断开连接
<cJether> tor老得发邮件
<cJether> 不像freeU那么方便
<knownbad> tor的支持还不错，前些时候被gfw封了还有派人调查。
<jiero> knownbad: 你去看 tor  的主页啊，不看看是谁支持的。。。
<knownbad> 不太用其他的不能置评。
<cJether> 那个谁
<gebjgd> jiero: 谁支持的?
<knownbad> 美帝？
<cJether> jiero: 有一个链接连不上
<cJether> jiero: 有一个服务器连不上
<jiero> knownbad: 对，美帝和英帝
<jiero> cJether: 不知道啊。。。
<cJether> ……
<knownbad> 好笑的是美国的网路自由并不比其他国家好。
<cJether> ……
<cJether> 好吧
<cJether> 一帮说我是win还admin
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多好啊 有cia fbi看着你们 多性福
<cJether> 的
<cJether> 居然这么没见识
<gebjgd> cJether: 因为现在和你聊天的都在墙外
<knownbad> 世人常说美国是纸老虎不是没道理的。
<gebjgd> cJether: 无需翻墙
<jiero> cJether: 见识啥的，都对你有用就是有，没用就是没。如此而已。
<knownbad> 之前在国内发觉tor和pptp慢，而ssl tunnel就还好。
<gebjgd> 正在给老婆的手机升级
<jiero> knownbad: 所以tor 就也是给自己用的
<cJether> https://www.torproject.org/
<sevk> cJether,啥网址y Tor Project: Anonymity Online
<knownbad> gebjgd: cm7?
<cJether> https://www.torproject.org/about/contact.html.en
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有 还是官方的 她的手机我才不折腾呢
<sevk> cJether,啥网址y Tor Project: Contact
<knownbad> 我用tor测试或是上政府网站。
<jiero> cJether: 干嘛？都能找到的。。。
<jiero> cJether: 我说的支持是 sponsor 
<knownbad> jiero: 要不你弄翻墙干嘛？
<cnhezhong> 翻墙做甚  这堵墙早晚会被推倒的 就和柏林墙一样
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有些原厂的手机可能有监听软件。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆不用它打电话
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我们2个都是2部手机
<gebjgd> knownbad: 随便监听
<jiero> cnhezhong: 要推？太麻烦。这种事情应该从经济上入手改变。
<knownbad> 呵呵，魔高一丈
<knownbad> internet censorship不太可能推翻。
<cnhezhong> jiero: 记得新疆闹事的时候 因为我和新疆有业务来往  手机经常有杂音  猜想是被监听了  苦了那些监听的了
<cJether> 呃
<cnhezhong> 咱聊咱的  哪里有那么多恐怖主义者啊  军队纯粹是吃饱了没事干了
<jiero> cnhezhong: 对啊。反正人都是要工作的不是？所有的政府都在给人民找工作不要闹事不是？
<cJether> 新疆还有闹事的啊
<knownbad> 只能有需要时翻翻墙。
<jiero> cnhezhong: 。。。确实不是恐怖主义者，只是恐怖的普通市民。
<cJether> 大家看过《V字仇杀队》
<gebjgd> cJether: 好老的电影
<cJether> 吗？
<cJether> 好电影
<cnhezhong> 每个国家都有网络封锁这一说  只是咱们天朝做的极致了些而已
<cJether> no no no
<cJether> 其他的国家
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 德国没有
<cJether> 只不过是公司封锁了Facebook
<cnhezhong> 德国是不怕而已 中国成分复杂啊  
<gebjgd> 公司没封facebook的路过
<jiero> chromium 和 chrome 的终极浏览技巧，左右键按下右面的 滑块。
<jiero> cJether: 其他国家，法律对更多要求的。
<cJether> jiero: chrome那个技巧
<jiero> cJether: 首先，网上看电视——不准
<jiero> 啊哈
<cJether> jiero: 怎么用
<cnhezhong> 老百姓不用管国家那点破事  
<cJether> 耍我呢吧
<jiero> cJether: 只有 Linux下有效
<cJether> ……
<cJether> 会如何
<jiero> cJether: 或者 bsd
<cJether> 会有什么效果
<jiero> cJether: 鼠标在屏幕的比例就是网页的比例——高度
<cJether> 《V字仇杀队》：ZF才应该惧怕人民
<cJether> 算了
<cJether> jiero: 算了，你说我也看不懂
<jiero> cJether: 代沟么。。。
<cJether> jiero: 是看不到效果
<cJether> jiero: 所以不懂
<cJether> 没看过电影的去看
<knownbad> gebjgd: 就连美国也以反恐的名义搞internet censor。
<cJether> 就这点
<cJether> knownbad: 看电影
<cJether> knownbad: 看《V字仇杀队》就明白了
<cJether> 我吃早饭去
<cJether> 过会儿见
<jiero> cJether: 说了，屏幕高度: 网页高度= 鼠标当前屏幕高度：鼠标整个网页高度
<jiero> 拜拜
<cJether> 呃
<cJether> 就是能缩小网页啊
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 你在德国么
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 恩
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 德语你是怎么学的啊
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 就学呗
<jiero> cnhezhong: 。。。学语言就是学吧。
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 技巧有没 怎么也要有个学习的途径吧
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 没有
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 就学就行了
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 天哦  你封杀了兄弟的学习欲望了
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 你要移民?
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 多大岁数了?
<jiero> gebjgd: 你个骗子～
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero: 你个基佬 
<jiero> gebjgd: 反正我看不到你说啥。
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<knownbad> 去追德国妹妹好了
<gebjgd> jiero: 傻X 基佬 jerk
<gebjgd> jiero: loser
<gebjgd> jiero: 彪妹fucker
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 就是想学啊  找个小语种学
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 报班
<knownbad> gebjgd: 今天练习英文骂人？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对为了出差啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不练行么
<knownbad> 不如加起来，loser fucking jerk?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不够给力
<knownbad> fuck you too....lol
<gebjgd> knownbad: 高帽要多戴几顶
<gebjgd> knownbad: 来吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我正好闹痔疮
<knownbad> oatmeal多吃点。
<jiero> gebjgd: 奇怪哦。显示的明明是 [INFO]	gebjed not found in your ignore list.
<knownbad> 我在意你屁眼的健康。
<jiero> gebjgd: 奇怪奇怪
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你对我这么好?
<knownbad> 我有公德心的，得保持你那公共厕所的健康。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没关系 你来了就帮我刷了
<knownbad> 以前这里说屁股可以刷卡的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的?
<gebjgd> knownbad: @@ 膜拜
<knownbad> 刷DM。
<jiero> knownbad: 麻烦不。。。另外，你来这里聊天啊，为啥呢。。。我有些好奇呢。
<knownbad> 哦忘了，是euro了。
<knownbad> 忘了也就不去想了
<knownbad> 我也不是跟每个人聊。
<knownbad> 以后不理你就是了。
<jiero> knownbad: 哦，不理我了。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你就喜欢和我聊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 等我到了米国 你我一定要搞基
<gebjgd> knownbad: 开车来看我哟
<knownbad> 我很吝啬。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没关系 可以报销
<knownbad> 免费的屁眼我上，要钱就不要了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 算在项目里就行了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 免费的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正米国人民掏腰包
<knownbad> 屁啦。  开车横越美洲不要钱？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这个要找个理由报销
<gebjgd> knownbad: 按说可以报销的 
<knownbad> walgreene?  那是资本主义付费吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩呢
<knownbad> 不算是美国人民。
<knownbad> we're the 99%!
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有个主管竟然叫victor Lee
<knownbad> lee可能是白人。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是个华裔 不知道会不会中文
<knownbad> li就不是。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是华裔
<knownbad> 哦可能是二代？
<cJether> 我呢
<cJether> 我叫Jether
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道
<knownbad> 那个是ncis special agent。
<gebjgd> 鸡额儿择
<knownbad> 我manager也是二代。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你也是二代
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还不如沾了 父母的光
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还不是沾了 父母的光
<knownbad> no, i am not.  i am fos.
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-16
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<knownbad> nixnote是全频的？
<knownbad> good night.
<jiero> nixnote。。。
<jiero> 昨天看 cssplayer好像说到了。
<cJether> 瞬间没人
<knownbad> 没
<knownbad> 是没人理
<jiero> knownbad: 还不睡？
<jiero> knownbad: 是下午么？
<knownbad> 在看jeremy lin from new york nicks.
<jiero> knownbad: 算了，我又忘记了，美国真麻烦。
<knownbad> 现在才发现minitube有多好用。
<ofan> fivesheep_: 在么
<ofan> knownbad: 米国新注册的公司是不是不用交税？
<knownbad> 没吧？  看你的州税务机构。
<ofan> 不是没上市的，就不用公开财务么，怎么收税...
<knownbad> 我这里要税牌。
<ofan> 加州？
<knownbad> 再看你是用 proprietor 还是其他的。
<knownbad> 是。
<ofan> proprietor 是啥
<ofan> 奥 指法人？
<knownbad> 就个人。  以个人报税就行了。
<knownbad> 法人就 corporation 了。
<knownbad> 这样才可以避免个人财产被公司连累了。
<ofan> 好像有个registered agent能搞定这些事情
<ofan> LLC没有法人？
<knownbad> proprietor 就只跟个人有关。
<knownbad> 也是。
<ofan> 奥
<knownbad> 可以去跟 cpa 问问。
<knownbad> 有没认识的？
<ofan> cpa?
<knownbad> certified public accountant.
<knownbad> 高档的会计师。
<knownbad> 可以签公司的报税。
<ofan> knownbad: 米国注册公司，在国内经营也要请会计？
<knownbad> 美国注册就得受到国税局的压榨。
<ofan> knownbad: 特拉华州不错
<knownbad> 不要报税就别在美国注册。
<knownbad> 是啊，或是 nevada。
<knownbad> 没 personal incoming tax.
<knownbad> 这对 proprietor 有优势。
<ofan> knownbad: 主要不在米国精英，那米国这边要有什么条件？
<ofan> 经营
<knownbad> 真还不知。
<knownbad> 看你的眼光吧？
<knownbad> 只要有市场就会成功。
<knownbad> 估计你的巅峰期有多久。
<byzantium> 有人吗 
<byzantium> 为啥 我的 pcaman -S 不可以呐
<sevk> byzantium, .. ..  ㍡ 
<jiero> byzantium: 看不见表吗，就是没人理你～
<jiero> 哈哈
<byzantium> 呵呵  9点了 上班了 
<byzantium> 来来来 帮哥解决个问题 
<byzantium> 我archlinux 下的 pcaman -S 出现一大堆的error  fail
<YeLee> byzantium: 那错误具体是什么意思？
<byzantium> fail  to update core   (no server……)
<YeLee> byzantium:是不是源或者网络的问题？
<byzantium> 网络我连接好了
<jiero> 好的。
<byzantium> 源 是不是需要修改 pacman.conf中的东西呀
<byzantium> 头一次用archlinux 
<byzantium> 呵呵 
<YeLee> byzantium: 不过，听说Arch还有一个源列表的文件的，貌似是放在/etc/pacman.d下面，是不是这个目录我也不确定。
<byzantium> 是啊 
<byzantium> 我也找到了
<byzantium> 看似是源的服务端的问题 该换个源 
<fcl> 这里也有人用arch，握手
<byzantium> 有没有好的 源呐
<byzantium> fcl, 给指点一下呗 
<imtxc> byzantium: 163
<YeLee> byzantium: 一直是202.38.95.110
<fcl> 我也不是什么老手，只是安装还算顺利
<byzantium> fcl, 呵呵  我昨天晚上搞定的网络  今天安装图形界面 
<byzantium> 就遇到这个 了  
<fcl> arch 我用了一下午安装成功
<byzantium> 挺顺利的呀 
<fcl> 看了几篇博文，还有一个挺傻瓜的pdf
<byzantium> http://baike.baidu.com/albums/637227/637227.html#1235303$c9d4cf4369f8c24572f05d2e
<sevk> byzantium ⇪ ti: archlinux词条图册_百度百科 
<byzantium> 这个界面是那个图形库呀
<byzantium> 我喜欢这个 呵呵 
<YeLee> byzantium: 什么界面？
<byzantium> 上边的网址连接 
<YeLee> byzantium:我看不到，上不去啊……
<fcl> 我只遇到过不能连法国的源问题，换dns搞定
<byzantium> 能打开那个网址吧
<byzantium> http://baike.baidu.com/albums/637227/637227.html#1235303$c9d4cf4369f8c24572f05d2e
<fcl> 能打工
<byzantium> 这个是什么图形界面呀 
<YeLee> byzantium:baidu直接被重定向了，不上了。
<byzantium> 奥 呵呵 我的错  mirrorlist前变的所有#号没有去掉
<fcl> fvwm,fluxbox 之类的轻量级桌面
<byzantium> 奥 
<byzantium> 还没听说过
<fcl> 很快的，占资源也少
<fcl> 但是太轻量，许多东西要自己配置，但也极灵活
<byzantium> 呵呵 我喜欢这样的 
<YeLee> 记得ee之前用的就是fvwm，现在用什么就不清楚了。
<fcl> 要是会lisp可以试试sawfish
<jiero> 趁现在写个 wayland manager？
<jiero> lol
<fcl> sawfish以前是gnome的窗口管理器
<jiero> 我用 e16 也是 gnome 以前的 wm
<jiero> e16还是 fvwm 的 fork
<YeLee> jiero: wayland？
<fcl> arch我有半年没更新了，再更新需要注意些什么，大家有经验么
<fcl> 那天要装gimp，报错了，好像什么都装不上了
<fcl> 时间问题，暂时没研究
<MeaCulpa_> 擦
<MeaCulpa_> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3669557-1-1.html
<sevk> MeaCulpa_ ⇪ ti: 【请教问题】windows下脚本启动路径问题，送10分 - Shell - ChinaUnix.net -
<knownbad> 先看看 http://www.archlinux.org/news/ 要不可能出问题
<sevk> knownbad ⇪ t: Arch Linux - News
<MeaCulpa_> 为什么Linux牛牛们花几分钟看Windows帮助的心情都没
<fcl> 是不是因为pacman出新版本了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 今天都想wfh，结果记起来domino的问题，fetchnotes不能收信了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 你就不愿意把笔记本带回家？
<fcl> knownbad: |好的，我看看
<jiero> MeaCulpa 。。。或许因为从开始编程就没去过windows？
<jiero> roylez: 有没有 /home 设定同步软件呢。
<roylez> jiero: unison
<jiero> roylez: 谢谢。
<roylez> jiero: 你真懂礼貌...
<roylez> jiero: 歪果孩子就是不一样
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不是，娃娃们拿献给Linux的时间分1/100给Windows, 很多问题就解决了
<iGnome> 不会注册了。 roylez 你知道这是为什么不。http://imagebin.org/199139
<iGnome> 这验证码，强啊
<roylez> iGnome: 没看出来哪里强的
<jiero> roylez: ...
<iGnome> 你说你准备输入什么？
<ibodi> 如果我的电脑上分区： / ；/etc ; /DVD ; /home 如果我重新安装系统，那几个分区不会被格式化 ？
<iGnome> 没看到一把叉嘛
<jiero> 输入 +
<iGnome> 输入啥，都不正确。难道反向输入？
<jiero> 从右往左输入
<iGnome> 那奇葩了吧
<jiero> 为啥没有验证码是从下网上输入的呢。
<jiero> 应该会有效吧
<iGnome> 下。最后输入X？
<iGnome> 你也奇葩
<ibodi> 如果我的电脑上分区： / ；/etc ; /DVD ; /home 如果我重新安装系统，那几个分区不会被格式化 ？
<jiero> 通过水平线判断个先后顺序
<jiero> ibodi 手动指定才行
<fcl> ibodi: 这是你装系统时自己手工操作决定的
<iGnome> 那是干扰线。
<ibodi> 哦
<iGnome> 强大的js验证码
<jiero> iGnome: 在家？
<fcl> ibodi: 装系时要指定分区，但不一定要格式化
<ibodi> 一般手动问你，/ 其他都不需要，是否其他几个都原样不受影响？
<jiero> ibodi:  其他几个可以选择挂载。
<fcl> ibodi: 其它分区难道不用么，一般都要直接挂上
<jiero> iGnome: 发现 LibreOffice 3.5 加入了 autohint 字体功能——没有手工搞过的字体也能有 hint了。
<ibodi> 挂载了，会影响吗？比如那个 /etc ; 据说 /home 是不受影响的
<jiero> ibodi: 挂载点决定
<byzantium> fcl, 给推荐下fvwm的安装的文章吧 
<fcl> ibodi: 会覆盖一些东西
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Open webOS 将被根据Apache模式管理 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363852 “上周，我向大家承诺过将给出WebOS管理模式的轮廓来。今天，我们即发布了该模式，并宣布了webOS项目管理协会的领导班子。如你在下面即将看到的，我们已经将其模型 建立在了Apache式模型的基础上 。”开放管理，某种Android明显欠缺 …
<fcl> byzantium: 看王垠的吧
<iGnome> jiero: 基本不用office啊
<ibodi> fcl: 那么那个 /DVD 呢？那个是个人文件夹哦。应该不受影响吧？
<jiero> iGnome: 只是告诉你现在 这个 autohint 已经出现了。
<fcl> ibodi: 可以的，我就是保留home的
<jiero> iGnome: 以前都没见过有用的
<iGnome> 难道override系统的设置？
<byzantium> 奥 
<byzantium> 3q
<iGnome> 没道理。那样，不是lin软件了啊。
<ibodi> fcl: 比如我要全新安装12.04，希望保留 /DVD ； /home 怎么弄呢？
<ibodi> ; / 这个可以不要了，全新的好了
<fcl> ibodi: 指定挂载点就行，不要格
<fcl> ibodi: 备份一下重要东西，以防万一
<ibodi> fcl: 哦。我现在指定 / 不格式化，那么老的文件会还在哦，但是我不要了。
<ibodi> fcl: /DVD 挺大的没有办法很快备份，怎么弄？
<ibodi> fcl: 这么看来，当初还是 c: D: E : 这个模式好。E 盘装 ubuntu 
<fcl> ibodi: 你就一个分区吧，我是/，/etc在不同的分区
<jiero> iGnome: http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/images/b/b3/Hintingdemo.png  http://www.freetype.org/ttfautohint/
<fcl> 打错， / 和 /home 在不同分区
<ibodi> fcl: 我现在有 / ； /home ; /DVD ; /etc 4 个分区
<ibodi> fcl: /DVD 懒得备份，/home 可以备份。
<fcl> 那你的 分区还是分别挂载，跟 /怎么操作没有关系
<ibodi> fcl: 好的。谢谢哈
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<roylez> adam8157: 还是你敬业。蛤蟆和破马都没来
<adam8157> roylez: 我在家 刚起床
<ibodi> ADSL 没有断开，IP 地址变化了，这个情况少见还是很正常见 ？
<roylez> adam8157: .......
<roylez> adam8157: http://cnbeta.com/articles/172884.htm
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 美前五角大楼顾问披露艾森豪威尔曾会面外星人_the United States 美国_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你羡慕不？
<roylez> jiero: 羡慕啥？
<jiero>  roylez  阿当和艾森豪威尔
<ibodi> ADSL 没有断开，IP 地址变化了，这个情况少见还是很正常见 ？
<jiero> ibodi: 自动分配的吧。
<jiero> ibodi: DHCP
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • shell脚本修改网卡设备名称 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363854 我想用一个脚本把插上过电脑的无线网卡设备名都改成wlan1，使用了如下命令： sudo cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules | sed 's/wlan2/wlan1/g' > /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 但是执行后发现 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules文件为 …
<ibodi> jiero: 一般你没有断开，IP是不会变化哦？
<hunt_O> 啊當見過艾森豪威爾？
<ibodi> jiero: 你几时空闲，写一页登入代码我看看。一般登入都是锁定IP的，如果中途IP变化了，那么就老是被退出也是挺头大的。你是怎么弄的？
<roylez> adam8157: http://media.al.com/birmingham-news/photo/2012/02/10562963-standard.jpg
<ibodi> WP，PHPBB 好像他们的登入系统，，，安全系数高吗？
<jiero> ibodi: 我不懂网路——恐怕帮不了你
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 又一个菜单条将进驻 Ubuntu 12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363855 貌似从5.6.0开始，一个新的“本地集成菜单”（LIM，locally integrated menu）将进驻Unity。除了两个链向某一定制的Unity、Compiz、Metacity以及Light Themes 测试分支，以让人猜见LIM的进展的漏洞报告之外，有关它的信息还不多见。我编译好了所有 …
<ibodi> jiero: 哦。您什么时候看到一个爽眼的网页，告诉我一下。
<jiero> ibodi: 什么是爽眼。。
<ibodi> 你搞设计的。
<ibodi> 好看的，实用的。
<roylez> jiero MeaCulpa_ adam8157 http://imgur.com/DDT2g
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Emu victory - Imgur
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: sports time
<jiero> roylez: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=363660&p=2645598#p2645598
<sevk> jiero ⇪ ti: 学习数码相片处理： - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> ibodi: 基本的 http://transmissionbt.com
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y Transmission
<ibodi> jiero: 其实设计，理发都是类是，看多了，什么都一样。但是我们老板抱怨我的网页不够好看了。好几年没有更新了哈。
<ibodi> jiero: 其实我很喜欢 google 什么也没有。最不会过时。
<jiero> ibodi: 就是说吗，找一套你们喜欢的色彩，然后摆弄摆弄，再试验试验就好了。
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐喜欢什么？
<jiero> roylez: 我不在意被踢，哦，踢了我就关电脑～
<mengfei> linux下听音乐大家都用什么啊？
<imtxc> mengfei: smplayer
<mengfei> 我用的audacious，
<mengfei> 在线的呢
<happyaron> kugou, google.cn
 * NWMonster 用foobar2000的win党路过
<imtxc> mengfei: firefox
<mengfei> 在线的我用的亦歌
<ibodi> win8 飘过
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Wayland, Weston 0.85.0 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363863 “这是Wayland 和Weston 的首次真正发布。Wayland 是协议和IPC（进程间通信）机制，而Weston 则是引用合成器的实现（the reference compositor implementation）。二者代码库中的0.85 分支都将成为协议与界面稳定版本。在1.0 之前，我们有过一系列的协议变更，但 …
<stone_> Hello
<sevk> stone_, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<hunt_O> adam8157: 蛋蛋你又WFH？
<roylez> hunt_O: 胡子
<hunt_O> roylez: 樂樂早
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 昨天jay4没开那效果。普通的，最高79-2打小白。
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: jay4都是bot
<MeaCulpa_> 根本没有小白
<iGnome> 有几个bot。平时可没。
<iGnome> 昨天是没开模式，就没人
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<iGnome> 火箭模式，枪榴弹模式最爽。平时都是满的。没bot
<hunt_O> iGnome: 財主你才7300啊？
<hunt_O> 不是你的風格..
<iGnome> 公司老本本
<hunt_O> 財主大筆一揮，公司就全上i7的本了...
<iGnome> 屁。。。没那权利。
<adam8157> hunt_O: 是你哦
<MeaCulpa> 有钱
<iGnome> 想想，枪榴弹无限子弹的时候，那速度，比火箭频率高多了。机枪一样的吊射。多爽。
<stone_> www.gun.org 为什么进不去？
<MeaCulpa> gun...
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 又在更新中。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363866 chromium到17了，wine到1.4了..... 提心吊胆中...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2012-02-16 10:51 
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 去学习怎么开那模式。自己假设一个服务器，让irc的都来玩。虐他们。
<iGnome> 额。发现这2官迷，一直在上面。
<imtxc> li008: hi
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<LeoDing> 好久不来了，最近人数渐多么 …… :-D
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 俩腿都酸，胳膊肘也疼
<MeaCulpa> 年纪大了
<ofan> LeoDing: 除了挂机的，还是那么些人
<LeoDing> ofan: 现在都100people了，我记得很久以前不足70的 …… 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/2eIq9.jpg
<fvw2> LeoDing: 都一样
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/UlhxM.jpg
<fvw2> no found
<adam8157> roylez: 重口
<LeoDing> fvw2: 哦，好吧 …… 我好久不来了
<saimazoon> 你们好
<saimazoon> 今天主题是什么？
<fvw2> hao
<fvw2> wu
<iGnome> http://fpaste.org/ymC5/
<fvw2> ..
<iGnome> 谁会latex的。看看 http://fpaste.org/ymC5/
<ofan> 在学
<iGnome> 是学术派不
<MeaCulpa> 浅尝辄止
<fvw2> 浅尝辄止
 * MeaCulpa 中午吃啥呢..
<iGnome> 都浅尝啊，那中午喝汤嘛。
<ofan> 非学术派
<iGnome> 这样的事情，要寻学术派了。
<ofan> \draw是什么package的？
<iGnome> 基础只是啊
<iGnome> 都是tikz的
<ofan> 刚学
<ofan> 我想画数据库的ER图表，在tex里
<iGnome> ER图，不明白啥样子
<jyfl987> Kandu: 昨天用c重新实现了那个引擎快了120倍
<iGnome> XwinX: 你们那边，有会latex的没。
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你来了
<happyaron> adam8157: 书库更新速度很快啊
<ofan> library.nu挂了。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 就加了一本都被你发现了...
<adam8157> happyaron: 那本是oreilly原版
<iGnome> 哈皮，最近搞啥呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 我找了个服务器每天wget
<iGnome> 学习东西不
<happyaron> iGnome: 做题
<adam8157> happyaron: ...
<iGnome> 啥题
<happyaron> iGnome: 无聊的题
<happyaron> iGnome: 但必须得做 lol
<ofan> happyaron: 还做算法？
<iGnome> 手工劳动？
<ofan> acm了？
<happyaron> 不做算法
<happyaron> 目前对算法没有特别的感觉。
<iGnome> 估计是和 destine 做作业。
<happyaron> adam8157: 我想要TCP/IP Illurstrated的PDF版。。。
<iGnome> tcp. 不是人类该学的
<adam8157> happyaron: 我有实体书 外加 kindle版 lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 有钱人啊
<ofan> iGnome: 学tex看啥书
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦 这本也是新的, 第二版
<iGnome> 非人类的蛋蛋
<happyaron> adam8157: kindle三本是全的吗？
<adam8157> happyaron: 卷一很薄的
<ofan> http://www.tug.org/twg/mactex/tutorials/ltxprimer-1.0.pdf
<adam8157> happyaron: 我只看卷一
<adam8157> iGnome: momo
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jyfl987> XwinX: 人呢
<ofan> 印度人写的.. 感觉还行
<iGnome> ofan: 没看啥书。就看点网上的pdf
<happyaron> adam8157: 额，其他的呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 后面的用不着看 窃以为
<iGnome> colorlist.png          xcolor颜色名.png                   一份不太简短的LATEX介绍.pdf
<iGnome> LATEX Notes v1.24.pdf  XETEX-LATEX中文排版之胡言乱语.pdf  制作投影幻灯片.pdf
<happyaron> adam8157: 如果遇到的话帮我留一份，没有就算鸟。:)
<iGnome> PGF-Tikz幻灯.pdf       表格演示.pdf
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你的c功底如何？
<ofan> iGnome: 共享下吧
<iGnome> 现在的年轻人，都不熟悉c
<ofan> 我老了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 最近手生了, 当时在四川那公司基本最好的
<jyfl987> 谁的c功底还不错的 帮我review下代码吧
<iGnome> ofan: 不记得书名嘛。你搜索就有了。
<iGnome> 就是
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你帮我看下 
<adam8157> jyfl987: en 别太长就ok
<ofan> 也就1w多行
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你不会找 XwinX嘛
<iGnome> 你看，瞎跑了
<happyaron> loooooooooooooool
<jyfl987> iGnome: 他不是不理我么
<iGnome> jyfl987: 叫你敦厚点。你不听，老得罪别人。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 昨天找他 他最近工作忙 不然就不用我亲自手动写c了
<imtxc> iGnome: 那本书可以发我份不
<iGnome> imtxc: 啥
<iGnome> 吃饭了。等
<imtxc> latex  XeTex 的俩PDF
<imtxc> iGnome: 好
<jyfl987> iGnome: 也发我邮箱一份 $id at gmail.com
<jyfl987> s/l/1/g
<imtxc> iGnome: txc.yang@gmail.com  谢谢了。
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> 普通       flash-plugin-11.1.102.62-release.x86_64  Adobe Flash Player 11.1
<CyrusYzGTt> 普通      	google-chrome-stable-17.0.963.56-121963.x86_64	Google Chrome
<byzantium> 呵呵 有人在吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有
<byzantium> 问一下    archlinux下的fvwm配置   cannot open display
<CyrusYzGTt> f16 gnome3 飄過
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ fvwm 你可以問 ee
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ iGnome << 這個
<byzantium> ee,在吗
<byzantium> ee是用户名？？
<byzantium> 还是？
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ ee是 #ubuntu-cn的 城管，，
<byzantium> 哈哈 
<byzantium> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是城管吗 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> byzantium§ 不是，， 我木有 永久OP，， 臨時的也是別人給的
<LOL_> http://my.opera.com/lolkamea/blog/2012/02/16/my-guess
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y lolkamea - my guess
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..你依賴就宣傳你的窩。  ee巴不得沒有人知道
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..你一來就宣傳你的窩。  ee巴不得沒有人知道
<stone_> Writing Solid Code 中文版 谁有？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 建个窝，我容易吗，还怕被GFWed
<LOL_> http://my.opera.com/eexpress
<sevk> LOL_ ⇪ t: eexpress - Eexpress @ Ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 額，， 我不知道爲什麼，，我建的窩或者 ssh,,都會被 gfwed..
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 人品问题，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..小心ee iGnome  踢你,, 你爆自己就好了，，還爆ee的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你么。有问题。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..我
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你思想太不纯洁
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,木有阿，，我發的都是 真實的，或者是自己的 猜想，，都有註解是 猜想 遐想
<LOL_> jiero: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 
 * LOL_ 吃饭去，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你又吃 屍體？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 準備重啓，， 剛剛升級完重要的 lib,, ，， 雖然 flash-plugin 和 google-chrome不用重啓，，但是 其他的要
<CyrusYzGTt> 再會
<sevk> 新 Debian发行版 • Dibian：用debootstrap安装系统，官方有这种系统的安装包列表吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363874 用debootstrap安系统，执行类似 Quote: debootstrap --arch i386 sid $MY_CHROOT http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ 的命令，有它安装的包的列表吗？（不要说让我在看安装时的终端） 统计信息: 发表于 由 lwaterl — 2012-02-16 12:22 
<iGnome> Shared with jyfl987@gmail.com to view files on Feb-16-2012 (waiting to be accepted) Stop sharing 
<iGnome>  Shared with txc.yang@gmail.com to view files on Feb-16-2012 (waiting to be accepted) Stop sharing
<adam8157> iGnome: 这是啥
<iGnome> u1的自动同步。
<iGnome> 发邮件可慢了
<adam8157> iGnome: u1是啥
<jyfl987> iGnome: google doc?
<jyfl987> iGnome: 哪里有邮件阿
<jyfl987> iGnome: wtf 跟你说了 s/l/1/
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> MaskRay: 输出结果正确么？
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 预装ubuntu的thinkpad无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363877 同学新买的thinkpad的，预装的是ubuntu。开机时先显示一个ubuntu图标，然后就进入了一个类似dos的界面（要输代码什么的） 做过一下尝试： 1.直接输入同学的账号密码,然后就卡在xxx@xxx-thinkpad-E420：~$（xxx是我同学名字，即账号） 2.startx  …
<cfy> MaskRay: 那可以换成haskell了。那虽然一样快，还是lisp的费cpu.内存占用也大
<imtxc> iGnome: 吃饭回来了啊，不知道有空发发那俩书不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/2oPEx.jpg  1863, D. C.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 落后150年
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥书
<jyfl987> iGnome: 再发我一下阿 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要不给我那代码改下 我看diff ？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没啥哦, 影响性能的地方我又没说多少
<jyfl987> adam8157: ugly的地方也改下 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这样可以帮助我矫正坏习惯么
<oneIeaf> iGnome: EE
<adam8157> jyfl987: 上班呢 等会儿闲了改改
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好
<jyfl987> iGnome: 快点发我一次 jyf1987
<imtxc> adam8157: 他刚才说的两本latex 的书
<adam8157> o
<adam8157> roylez: 不喜ruby
<XwinX> iGnome: 
<jyfl987> XwinX: 代码改了没
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 感觉很多奇淫巧记的东西...
<XwinX> jyfl987: 啥代码？
<roylez> adam8157: 哪里有？能有perl的多么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/4ZZ8g.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 那是没有
<jyfl987> XwinX: 擦 老子刚才发给你的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你让我看哪个文件？
<XwinX> core_engine.c  core_engine.h  makefile  test.c
<XwinX> jyfl987: 哪个？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 这几个core_engine.*
<adam8157> roylez: 啥图片 这么恶心
<jyfl987> XwinX: 顺便改下makefile
<XwinX> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 雪把车库的顶压塌了
<roylez> XwinX: 双叉，拉菲尔 http://ent.people.com.cn/mediafile/200705/15/F200705151441302065423861.jpg
<jyfl987> XwinX: 改成 ADT 形式的更好
<XwinX> jyfl987: 有个逻辑错误啊
<XwinX> jyfl987: 也不算逻辑错误，应该是实现上有个小问题
<XwinX> jyfl987: core_engine.c 87 行， keep_on 可能没有正确初始化
<roylez> XwinX: http://photo2.bababian.com/upload3/20100623/6D5D769BADFAE4D37B3A825487D0C60F_500.jpg
<XwinX> roylez: 神龟啊
<roylez> XwinX: 双叉
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • SMplayer播放rmvb文件时，会改文件的编码吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363884 我在Fedora用Smplayer感觉很好用，后来知道有Win平台后，出于感情的原因，也装了。 现在的问题是： 一个.rmvb文件，经Smplayer播放后，再用Kmplayer播放，只有音频，没有视频了！ 求： 这种现象的原因？ 解决的方法？ 统计信息: …
<jyfl987> XwinX: int keep_on 默认不是初始化为0么
<jyfl987> XwinX: 0不就是false
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不是
<jyfl987> XwinX: 还是说这是gcc行为？ 不是c规范里的？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 谁告诉你 C 里有默认初始化的?
<jyfl987> 好像是你告诉我的 XwinX 
<XwinX> roylez: 好，长寿，我喜欢
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不要污蔑我好不好
<jyfl987> 这不是加了好像么 你罗嗦什么 改好给我看看阿
<roylez> XwinX: .
<jyfl987> 改成 ADT的 World.init  World.runonce 这种
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我搞不懂那个extern static
<XwinX> jyfl987: 哪有  extern static?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 实现 ADT不是要用到么 昨天搜索到一些文章是这么说的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 除了这个初始化问题，我看不出哪里还要改啊
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我都不知道什么叫 ADT
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我还要性能上的改进 代码风格的改进 比如我不熟悉优先级 许多地方我都是加括号的 
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我也喜欢加括号
<jyfl987> XwinX: ADT 抽象数据类型阿
<XwinX> jyfl987: 性能上没啥好改的啊
<jyfl987> XwinX: 额 你是喜欢 我是不了解 两码事么 
<jyfl987> XwinX: 擦 看来你还不如 adam8157 
<XwinX> jyfl987: 没听说过 ADT
<XwinX> jyfl987: ADT 是什么玩意？
 * adam8157 我啥也不懂
<jyfl987> adam8157 还知道除法操作耗时很长 额
<XwinX> jyfl987:  优先级，我只知道乘除比加减高，其它的不清楚
<jyfl987> adam8157: 做嵌入式的果然是不一样 比他们做桌面的在乎这个  
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们其实才不管这些 当时500MHZ 512MB 管这些...
<XwinX> jyfl987: 那减发比加法呢？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来我需要去找 avr程序员
 * adam8157 ee才是管这些, 他喜欢用减法而不是加法
<jyfl987> 为何呢
<jyfl987> iGnome: 为何？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不会连锁进位...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说的是溢出吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 变态吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这很正常阿 csapp那书 序言里就谈了 x-y<0 跟 x<y 不等价
<adam8157> jyfl987: 减法变动少 说的循环里 ++ --那些
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没必要这么锱铢必较, 而且编译器都给优化, 有的时候都是白费时间
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这么说他是配合 while的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 编译器应该还没智能到把我那个 乘除改成加减的地步
<sevk> 新 深度PK版 • 其实windows 和linux mac 都一样，借用悟空童鞋一句话， 何必呢？ 又烧！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363887 经常看到这里战火连天，火药味十足。 其实都一样啦，个人有个人的爱好。 经常在Linux 下看windows新闻，又在windows 下看linux新闻。 木有MAC 却想着装黑苹果。 显摆的时候linux ，真格的时候windows。 偶 …
<adam8157> jyfl987: 大的优化得靠算法, 小的这种多数意义不大
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你看看那个算法有没有优化空间？
<jyfl987> 或者换个算法
<XwinX> jyfl987: *2 *4 *8 可以优化成位移的嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 都不知道你在干啥
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你昨天不是有别的算法么 试试看你的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这不是很简单的么 lifegame 你上wiki看下lifegame的解释阿
<jyfl987> XwinX: 但是我那代码里没有 *2 这类阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哪个哦 搜出了一堆
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我没说你的代码
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我是指你在纠结这些这靠谱的代码优化
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我是指你在纠结这些不靠谱的代码优化
<jyfl987> XwinX: 因为我示范里给的是 96*96的 但是实际上我准备和 kandu 跑个 960*960的世界 或者更大
<XwinX> jyfl987: 找台更快的机器就成了
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我家里是 i7 2600 16G ram
<jyfl987> 就差用显卡加速了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 高帅富狂升硬件，矮挫穷死改算法
<jyfl987> 可惜显卡被我用nvflash刷了个什么参数 opengl一打开就挂
<jyfl987> XwinX: 再有钱也赶不上烂算法耗的速度阿
<MaskRay> jyfl987: x-y<0 x<y 区别是什么
<jiero> jyfl987: Intel 显卡啊。
<jiero> jyfl987: 可以很强很强，也可以很弱很弱。
<MaskRay> ADT 我第一想到的是 Algebraic Data Type 而不是 Abstract Data Type
<jyfl987> MaskRay: x-y 会溢出
<jyfl987> MaskRay: hmm 还是和你亲切点 虽然你是准共产党员
<jiero> jyfl987: linux下还有比你的更好的显卡么。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 有 
<jyfl987> 我是 gt430
<jiero> jyfl987: 什么呢。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你爸不是？你是共产党的接班人
<jyfl987> 比这好的显卡多了去了
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/LMV0S.jpg
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我大义灭亲
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是 intel 内置的么。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你说那个内置阿 没怎么用过
<jyfl987> jiero: 再说也印不出接口 有p用 主板不支持引出
<jyfl987> adam8157: 现在你了解 lifegame的规则了么
<jiero> jyfl987: 垃圾主板啊。 换个。
<jiero> jyfl987: 然后USB 3显示器
<adam8157> jyfl987: 都没找到具体是那个link
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我想的是 数组记录每个格子的生死状态，链表记录活细胞位置
<jyfl987> jiero: 诶 才买没半年 暂时不换
<jyfl987> adam8157: conway's game of life 你搜索下
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 我找到的就是...
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你这个需要大量的取操作 还有相加
<adam8157> jyfl987: 等会儿看看 我手里有点事情
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 不过你可以实现一个试试 我们跑跑看
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你用lua写的话就别和haskell比了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我用c写的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 960*960 100次耗时 0.643s
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 有event的print操作 可能io上还有些耗时
<MaskRay> jyfl987: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/551281/
<MaskRay> jyfl987: C代码 -> pastebin
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8245bf01jw1dq1vdmbi24g.gif
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我有几个文件的
<XwinX> :qa
<AndChat|> MaskRay 可以跑不
<MaskRay> jyfl987: tar cf /dev/stdout 0.c 1.c | xz -9 | wgetpaste 吧，我收不下来
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • [求助]升级到ubuntu12.04后，不能正常安装打印机，在线求解…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363888 各位大大，小弟，昨天安装了12.04 LTS，在安装打印机时没能找到符合Canon LBP3000的驱动，在网上下载的是rpm格式的，安装alien后却不能转换，请各位帮小弟解决下这个问题，小弟是小白，请详细些，谢谢先  …
<jyf1987_g7> hmm
<CyrusYzGTt> http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0214/v/swf/loader.swf?VideoIDS=XMzE0MjY5NTk2&embedid=MTEwLjE4Ni4xOC43MgI3ODU2NzM5OQIC
<haoyihuan> ff刚升级就崩溃了   重装也没有用  大家给推荐个其他的浏览器撒————从apt-get安装的啊
<XwinX> haoyihuan: 把  .mozilla 目录删掉
<iGnome> haoyihuan: 删除 .mozl.
<iGnome> xx最会删除了
<iGnome> XwinX: 咋有空了？打仗不。
<XwinX> iGnome: 不打
<XwinX> iGnome: 忙死
<XwinX> iGnome: 在等服务器的结果
<iGnome> XwinX: 去叫你们的前台小姐来学latex。
<haoyihuan> 果然有效   这是为什么呢？
<XwinX> iGnome: 我们前台学  latex 做啥？
<iGnome> XwinX: 省得你们公司没一个会的啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 上次叫你给我模板，你都没给
<iGnome> 你领导，不用学。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 搞毛阿 叫你重新发下那个pdf给我 是 jyf1987
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你跟他们推销不如跟我推销 我是喜欢这种东西的
<iGnome> jyfl987: 不是共享给你了嘛。
<flh> 如何方便实现家庭千兆网络？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你不是id打错了么
<iGnome> 启动ubuntuone就是。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我是 jyf1987 
<iGnome> 啥id
<jyfl987> 额 你是用 ubuntuone阿 我不记得我的账户了
<iGnome> 额。我看看。
<iGnome> 你随便申请一个帐号就是。lp的帐号。
<jyfl987> 其实用个 163的邮箱 走imap共享文件蛮好的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 麻烦
<iGnome> pdf大呢
<iGnome> 有几M
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyfl987> iGnome: 这有什么
<iGnome> 是1987吧
<jiero> iGnome: 有什么最好的文档格式啊。
<jiero> iGnome: 不想要 PDF ，太多限制了
<jiero> iGnome: 不要告诉我 tex 。。。
<iGnome> jiero: 通用的。只有pdf啊。工业标准
<iGnome> 啥技术文档，都这格式
<jiero> iGnome: 才不是呢。。。我后来查询了，是有工业标准的 PDF，其他的pdf都不需要遵守标准。。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 是
<iGnome> jyfl987: 叫你用假nick，我双击复制的。
<iwtctw> 有人在么？
<iGnome> jiero: 那没其他的了。html?
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我跟你说过 s/l/1/g 你自己没注意
<iGnome> 没看到。
<iwtctw> 刚升级导致numlock常亮了～求助
<iGnome> 我改了。你看邮件提示吧
<jiero> iGnome: 看到似乎很多 html 的。 
<jiero> iGnome: 还有 postscript 的
<iGnome> ps。。。那是印刷了
<jiero> html 修改也够麻烦了。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sobar.soso.com/t/87279428?cid=m8.mail.bar
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 少女梦想穿越遭骗1800元 很傻很天真_单车吧
<iGnome> 通用的。中国是doc
<jiero> iGnome: 昨天看 http://tldp.org/guides.html 
<sevk> jiero ⇪ t: The Linux Documentation Project: Guides
<jiero> iGnome: 因为看到论坛里有 bash 入门，打开了，一看名称去搜原文，发现更新了很多——体积已经差了一倍
<jiero> iGnome: 好吧，我是追新族。。。
<iGnome> bash看man就是。
<ofan> mutt 退出怎么那么慢？？
<jiero> iGnome: 看教程的傻乎乎的我额。
<byzantium> 各位有知道怎么启动fvwm吗？
<jiero> byzantium:  x 启动脚本里
<byzantium> 呵呵 
<byzantium> 不懂啊  新手
<iwtctw> 刚升级导致numlock常亮了～求助！按numlock无效～
<jiero> byzantium: 去 x 目录里找，我也不记得了。
<byzantium> x11下？
<jiero> byzantium: 或者网上搜搜？
<byzantium> 收了很长时间了 
<byzantium> 没受到
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于kern.log和syslog二个文件不断增大的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363892 本人修改了内核中的一个方法加入 了一行printk内核打印，编译更新这个修改 的内核后发现，我加的这句内核 打印 在 不断的打印信息。 很快硬盘空间 不 足了。最后找原因发现 kern.log和syslog二个文件 非常大。估计是打印信息 …
<iGnome> XwinX: 我给你邮件了
<jiero> iGnome: 你写过 压缩 png 的脚本吗？
<imtxc> byzantium: .xinitrc 里面 exec fvwm
<iGnome> png压缩啥。带指定压缩率的啊。
<byzantium> 奥 
<byzantium> imdiot, thank
<jiero> iGnome: 可是看了 optipng 文档，可以继续压缩。
<iGnome> 继续，没多大空间了
<jiero> iGnome: 确实。
<iGnome> 不是专门算法的压缩。压缩出来反而更大。
<imtxc> jiero: 你收到那两本书了么，可以转发我不
<happyaron> iGnome: ubuntu的所有包里的png都经过optipng重新压缩
<iGnome> 那说明啥。
<happyaron> iGnome: 的确会变小
<iGnome> 多少呢
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> iGnome: 我撤了
<happyaron> iGnome: 一张LiveCD上可以争取出来~15M的空间（如果我没记错的话）
<iGnome> roylez: 啥撤了
<happyaron> roylez: 金哥白金哥白
<iGnome> happyaron: livecd的空间，其实可以扩展点的。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> iGnome: 他被踢了。。。
<iGnome> 乐乐。
<iGnome> happyaron: livecd的空间，其实可以扩展点的。cdrom的，有多余的地方。
<jiero> imtxc: 收到什么书？
<iGnome> imtxc: 你没用ubuntuone啊。
<happyaron> iGnome: 现在扩到750了吧
<jiero> happyaron: 为什么不用 jpg？要宣传png也不用这样啊。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 包里自带什么格式的东西，不能给人家随便乱改
<iGnome> happyaron: 不知道具体数据啊。可不在乎那15M嘛
<happyaron> :P
<jiero> iGnome: 用 o4 的压缩 31.1 kb-> 28.5kb
<iGnome> 而且，系统带的png。都小图片。
<imtxc> iGnome: 恩啊
<iGnome> imtxc: 你用什么系统啊。发邮件好大的。好慢。担心中断。
<jiero> iGnome: 我试试直接用 o4把所有图标主题压缩看有多少空间省出来。
<iGnome> 所以我都同步到u1了。
<happyaron> iGnome: 额，你也用u1了？
 * jiero 突然想起 happy说了已经压缩了
<happyaron> jiero: 似乎没开到最大比例吧。。。
<iGnome> 如果是图片的专业压缩算法，当然可以压缩点的。虽然不大。 jiero
<imtxc> iGnome: 用的ubuntu 我去注册个ubuntuone
<iGnome> happyaron: u1速度在1204还是蛮好的啊
<jiero> u1 是什么。。。
<happyaron> iGnome: o
<jiero> Ubuntu One?
<iGnome> 是啊
<jiero> 哦。 不知道干嘛用。。。的。
<happyaron> iGnome: 我现在偶尔用115,但是不使用同步。
<jiero> 有2台电脑好用。1
<happyaron> iGnome: 目前16.1G空间
<jiero> happyaron: 对了。。。u1可以在debian用？
<iGnome> 破软件，就不应该用py写。之前的u1慢的。
<happyaron> jiero: 没人折腾过
<happyaron> jiero: 或者是折腾过我不知道
<happyaron> iGnome: 应该用pl写？
 * happyaron giggles
<iGnome> jiero: 可以在win用的嘛
<jiero> happyaron 应该用 lua 写。
<iGnome> happyaron: 至少是c啊。
 * tenzu 拜神拜老小
 * jiero 拜 tenzu
<happyaron> iGnome: 如果 freeflying 他们不采取些手段，早晚被墙认证吧。。。
<iGnome> 一个软件中心，一个u1。撑门面的软件。居然用py
 * tenzu 拜罗姐
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> iGnome: unity让你给忽视了
<jiero> iGnome: 好像都是 python ，你看。。。新人们都学会用 python了
<happyaron> iGnome: 还有upstart
<jiero> happyaron: 那是老人开发的感觉。
<happyaron> 啊？
<XwinX> iGnome: 什么软件，居然用 py?
<iGnome> unity把7300 backlist了。 所以我忘记了。
<jiero> iGnome: 用开源驱动就是了。
<iGnome> XwinX: 嗯。支持出来骂py
<happyaron> upstart虽然理论上没有systemd厉害，但是一段时间内还是systemd顶用。。。
<jiero> iGnome: 我的 FX 5200开源驱动也能玩 AssaultCube 呢。
<happyaron> 额还是比systemd顶用
<iGnome> upstart也不好。关闭都麻烦
<iGnome> 虽然可以写xxx.override
<happyaron> iGnome: +1
<happyaron> iGnome: systemd感觉现在也是说得比做得好
<happyaron> iGnome: 还是sysvinit好
<iGnome> 额。忘记确定了。不知道override文件有效没。
 * adam8157 乐乐的op怎么没有了
<jiero> happyaron: 我不知道，反正。 Fedora 16启动不快。。。
<iGnome> sysv比较标准了哦。
<jiero> :'(
 * jiero 准备脱离 Fedora
 * jiero 总是花屏花屏受不了了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 再向哪迁徙啊？
<happyaron> 用systemd的现在没一个快的啊。
<jiero> Cherrot: 回Debian。。。
<happyaron> 除非是 microcai 那种可以自己折腾的
<iGnome> happyaron: 你忘记了微菜。在他哪里，绝对快。 lol
<happyaron> iGnome: 我补了一句嘛
<iGnome> 那忽悠的家伙，都不出来了
<XwinX> iGnome: 快毛
<adam8157> iGnome: 乐乐的op怎么没有了 你干的?
<iGnome> 我这有点lag
<XwinX> iGnome: 一个 systemd 的问题，他现在还没修正呢
<iGnome> adam8157: 不知道。我都不会看access list
<iGnome> XwinX: 哦。那你骂微菜。
<XwinX> iGnome: 不骂，我打算直接扣钱
<adam8157> iGnome: 你都知道是access list了...
<jiero> happyaron: 有没有 GNOME 3 适用的  terminal？
<iGnome> adam8157: 我想起来了。估计 freenode的 ub 雇员，清理过room了。
<jiero> happyaron: 就是 gnome 3 风格的，输入命令自动出 man
<happyaron> XwinX: 扣钱？你管微菜？
<iGnome> #ubuntu-op的，有特权的。
<jiero> happyaron:  在 man 里输入，自动搜索man
<happyaron> jiero: gnome-terminal?
 * iGnome 打倒不用ub的op lol
<adam8157> iGnome: 为啥把他清了... 萎缩就不能当op么?
<happyaron> jiero: 额，那是修改man吧，和terminal有哈关系
<iGnome> 我哪里知道哦。笨蛋蛋
<tenzu> 打倒神
<iGnome> 摸摸疼疼
<tenzu> 不许说主席坏话
<XwinX> happyaron: 这鸟人不服管啊
<jiero> happyaron: GNOME 3的思想不是号称 在哪里都搜索么。。。
<adam8157> 我饿了
<jiero> happyaron: Unity也是。。。
<iGnome> XwinX: 谁啊
<felixonmars> systemd...
<felixonmars> 我是没感觉
<felixonmars> 用不用没发现区别
<happyaron> jiero: 不知道了
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧，哈皮。
 * iGnome 打倒 phd
<happyaron> jiero: 我还在用gnome 2.32
 * adam8157 打倒 phd
<jiero> 统计一下有几个phd啊。
<iGnome> tenzu: 你的记性很差的。打倒。
 * adam8157 阶级仇 民族恨
<jiero> happyaron: 额，你不是sid么。。。
<iGnome> adam8157: lol
<jiero> adam8157阿当沉底了么。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 我就不能多系统了啊。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 朗格?
<iGnome> 有 roylez tenzu 
<jiero> iGnome: 还有吧
<happyaron> zhan？
<iGnome> 还有一个女的。
<jiero> 对
<happyaron> banban?
<tenzu> 你们连囡囡都要打倒
<iGnome> 鲇鱼还没吧
<jiero> banban lainme 是再读
<jiero> 在读
<tenzu> 你们连banban都要打倒
<tenzu> 没人性
<happyaron> 太邪恶了
<iGnome> 在读的不算。迟早让他们退学。
<tenzu> 没神性
<jiero> ，，，
<iGnome> 是banban摸。
<jiero> iGnome: ？
 * jiero 要开溜了。诸位再见，晚饭后我回来。
<iGnome> tenzu: 你英文好。你昨天翻译的phd，是不是脑残的意思。
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当, 你不许打倒phd, 不然没pizza吃
<jiero> adam8157。。。
<tenzu> iGnome: pizza hut delivery
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<jiero> adam8157 不吃pizza，吃 pasta
<iGnome> 哦。 happyaron 你英文好。你可以把phd翻译成脑残的意思不。
<happyaron> tenzu: 你还啥时候去北京？
 * tenzu 一直觉得应该是pretty huge dick
<jiero> PHD。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 那得看你啥时候到帝都
<iGnome> 不是这句嘛。 tenzu
<happyaron> iGnome: 你看 tenzu 和 roylez 啥样，自己看着办
<happyaron> tenzu: 23号，但是当天没空。
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 我的导师告诉我，配置init.d可以达到我想要的期望，所以来这里问下大家。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363899 前提： Linux的串口通信程序，Windows的串口通信程序。我已经把Linux串口通信程序，加入到/init.d/rc.local中让他开机启动了。 然后我的问题来了， 在登录界面，怎么才能让Linux那端 接受到 Windows …
<tenzu> happyaron: 我是打算release party的时候去
<iGnome> happyaron: 我英文不好嘛
<happyaron> tenzu: 哦，那时候我在不在不好说。
<XwinX> iGnome: 英文是啥？
<iGnome> 你翻译
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<happyaron> iGnome: 差词典
<iGnome> primary head dead??
<fhmdgxs> tenzu: release party ? 什么版本
<happyaron> 12.04
<iGnome> 主脑坏死？
<iGnome> XwinX: 啥英文。翻译phd缩写呢
<happyaron> iGnome: permanet head damage
<happyaron> 如果我没拼错的话。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 没关系, 找个人宰, 我就过去了
<tenzu> adam8157: 你肿么了?
<happyaron> tenzu: ok
<Atrix> 奇怪了，我在右上角系统托盘那disconnet了有线链接，但是现在还能通过有线上IPv6
<iGnome> happyaron: 拉，还是哈皮强。翻译出的和疼疼一样的
<happyaron> tenzu: 或者我俩去天津宰你
<tenzu> happyaron: permanent
<tenzu> happyaron: 这也行啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 没听说过
<jyfl987> iGnome: ubuntuone这么慢 你为何要用他
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯。。。到底错了。。。
<Atrix> 有谁知道为什么吗
<Atrix> 对了，谁用过matlab的神经网络工具箱
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 1跟db哪个快点
<happyaron> fhmdgxs: 墙内的快
 * adam8157 phd = profession hula dancer
<happyaron> ...
<tenzu> 阿当V5!
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 1是啥？
<fhmdgxs> ubuntu-one
<imtxc> 没用过ubuntu-one  哎
<jyfl987> db呢？
<fhmdgxs> dropbox
<jyfl987> dbank?
<jyfl987> 都慢
<jyfl987> 不过貌似db快点
<fhmdgxs> 不好意思没打全
<happyaron> perfect hair day
<jyfl987> 如果你没被墙的话
<metbsd> db2挺快的
<jyfl987> practical hell daughter
<happyaron> iGnome: 自己查urban dictionary去
<tenzu> Pee Holding Department
<jyfl987> Pregnant Human Daemon
 * adam8157 尼玛 麦当劳订餐还得注册
<happyaron> adam8157: 打电话。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这有什么 ee给我分享个pdf 我去注册 还告诉我已经注册过 重新改密码 nnd
<metbsd> previliged homosexual dealer
<jyfl987> php呢
<jyfl987> homosexual provider?
<jyfl987> HP
<iGnome> permanet 翻译不出啊。 happyaron
<happyaron> pernament...
<happyaron> permanent..
<tenzu> permanent
<iGnome> 永久啊。。。太恶毒了
<jyfl987> Performance Homosexual Doctor?
<iGnome> 。这么长的单词
<lolicon> ……
<jyfl987> tenzu: Pretty Huge Dick  :]
<jyfl987> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=pretty+huge+dick&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: pretty huge dick - Google 搜索
<aigtm> hi all
<sevk> aigtm, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我就知道你喜欢这个说法
<ofan> 为毛mutt的hdr_order设置没效果？？？？
<jyfl987> tenzu: lol 是我自己想出来的 想不到别人也这么想 hmm 恭喜 通过了有关部门的检测 办法了 phd阿
<jyfl987> tenzu: 有了 PHD 找mm是方便多了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 听说欧美的都喜欢phd
<jyfl987> 呵呵
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么配置 irssi 让他默认记log
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.irssi/config   autolog
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: .irssi/config at master from adam8157/dotfiles - GitHub
<tenzu> 阿当是知识宝库
<imtxc> iGnome: 有ubuntuone 之后怎么弄呢
<jyfl987> tenzu: 人家本来就是做qa嘛 我们要多提问 让他快速成长
<iGnome> imtxc: 应该有邮件提示你吧。
<iGnome> 同步后，在share with me目录，应该就有那些pdf了
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那个怎么不能打包下载呢 难道要一个个下？
<iGnome> 同步文件，是要一个一个校验的吧。时间
<iGnome> 还没人给我共享过呢。
<jyfl987> 你看gmail的多个附件都可以打包一块下载的
<jyfl987> 就你2 非要用ubuntu one
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我很欣赏你这种助人为乐的性格
<jyfl987> 用 google doc多好
<jyfl987> 上次阿蛋分享了好多pdf 在google docs上
<iGnome> 没好的。就这省心点。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 助人为快乐之本
<imtxc> iGnome: 应该是你也没有给我分享 txc.yang@gmail.com  谢谢哈
<happyaron> 阿当是好人，lol
<iGnome> imtxc: 没收到邮件？
<tenzu> 阿当要被发卡
<imtxc> iGnome: 没有啊
<iGnome> 你的u1帐号是这个不。
<imtxc> iGnome: vortex
<iGnome> vortex at gmail?
<imtxc> txc dot yang at gmail dot com
<iGnome> 不就是上面那嘛。
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> Shared with txc.yang@gmail.com to view files on Feb-16-2012 (waiting to be accepted) Stop sharing
<iGnome> 没错啊
<iGnome> 等你确认
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看你是手工分目录来保存的 你有没有什么脚本自动收集那些文件的更新提交到repo  以及从repo抓下来之后自动部署？
<iGnome> jyfl987 都确认了。 imtxc
<adam8157> jyfl987: 木有
<jyfl987> iGnome: 恩 确认有收到
<imtxc> 好 我去看再
<jyfl987> adam8157: that's a problem
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我试过在目标机器上弄个rsyncd 
<jyfl987> 然后同步过来到一个目录上 提交到repo部分还没做
<byzantium> archlinux下没有ll吗？？
<byzantium> 这个命令吗？
<jyfl987> ll只是个alias
<jyfl987> alias ll='ls -l'
<XwinX> wind@intel:~% type ll
<XwinX> ll is an alias for ls -lh
<XwinX> wind@intel:~% 
<jyfl987> XwinX: 额
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我怎么还是没有看到邮件呢，。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04音乐播放器有点问题，你们的有吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363903 用的是默认的rhythmbox放一首之后就没声音了，但它还在放就是没声。全是的flac格式的音乐。12.04现在有没N卡受限驱动呀？开源驱动不给力呀！多开几个web就卡了 统计信息: 发表于 由 intel — 2012-02-16 15:49 
<jyfl987> imtxc: i've noidea about this
<imtxc> jyfl987: 麻烦你给我分享一下吧。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: maxima 里面 ratsimp 怎么用
<iGnome> imtxc: 不会是当垃圾邮件了吧。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我懒得登录上去 我这里太慢了
<WiiW> kk@ub3:~$ type ll
<WiiW> ll 是 `ls -alF' 的别名
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不会。找文档吧
<imtxc> o
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我没找到 lisp 模式的文档
<imtxc> 或许是在我注册之前分享的  所以没收到 
<imtxc> iGnome: 还是你下次有空了再帮我分享一下吧
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Maxima%E7%AE%80%E4%BB%8B
<sevk> MaskRay ⇪ ti: Maxima简介 - Ubuntu中文
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不是 lisp mode
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有没有可以实现划线的PDF阅读器？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363907 如题。我发现linux下的PDF阅读功能非常简单，foxit也一样。现在主要阅读一些扫描版的PDF，需要对内容进行划线标记，这一点win下的foxit可以，android的智阅、foxit等也可以。 ubuntu有没有这样软件？ 如果没有，各位大大 …
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: (%i1) ratsimp(x * (x + 1) * (x + 2));
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: (%i2) to_lisp();
<iGnome> imtxc: 好吧。我又加了一次。
<imtxc> iGnome: 谢谢你。
<imtxc> 现在看到了
<imtxc> iGnome: 谢谢神
<MaskRay> ╰─% which ls
<MaskRay> ls: aliased to ls -h --color=auto -X --time-style="+^[[33m[^[[32m%Y-%m-%d ^[[35m%k:%M^[[33m]^[[m"
<WiiW> kk@ub3:~$ type ls
<WiiW> ls 是 `ls --color=auto' 的别名
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你人呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 很好 现在自动登录这些乱七八糟的频道了
<adam8157> jyfl987: :)
<jyfl987> Kandu: MaskRay #lifegame
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟问如何安装zend studio 5.5 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363910 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 michael3832628 — 2012-02-16 16:38 
<iGnome> nnnd  今天硬是色盲了。谁来看5号颜色。 http://imagebin.org/199188
<iGnome> 贴错。
<jiero> iGnome: 还没回家？
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/199189
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/199189
<jiero> iGnome:  色彩？什么色好呢。这种黄色加西红柿的颜色好
<jiero> iGnome: 还是西红柿的颜色好看
<iGnome> 5号咋不对呢
<jiero> iGnome: 全都不对啊。。。
<iGnome> 丫丫的
<jiero> iGnome: 你的色盘都不一样
<jiero> iGnome: 用 ubuntu 的配色
<iGnome> 胡说吧。
<iGnome> 一样的参数的
<iGnome> 死罗杰。
<jiero> iGnome: 你看一样么。。。
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/199189
<jiero> iGnome: si ee
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 竟然逃跑
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你怎么没跑掉？主席和ee都跑了
<alpha080> 困。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 指点我 bash 吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: soho
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦呼呼
<alpha080> bash... 俺不懂啊，俺智慧 man man
<jiero> alpha080: 都告诉我man。。。man个啥我都不知道。。。我见鬼的记忆啊
<jiero> 记忆力。。。看了后面忘了前面
 * jiero python the hard way 做了一边，然后就忘光了。。。
<alpha080> 你也做过这个。。。
<alpha080> 俺们是同学啊！
<jiero> alpha080: 同学好
<Cherrot> 我发现粤语比普通话好听多了哎
<alpha080> 老母鸡
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。真的么。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 我是这么觉得，更有抑扬顿挫的感觉
<jiero> Cherrot:  如果正式交谈还好，普通说的时候带很多感情的时候，我受不了。。。
<sevk> 
<Cherrot> jiero: lol
<jiero> Cherrot: 我一直很怕会说粤语的人——因为他们说的英语我几乎都听不懂。
<Cherrot> jiero: 怎么还会对英语发音有影响啊……
<jiero> Cherrot: 听她们说了英语我都跟不上了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 是不是香港人啊？
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩。说粤语的人，英语很容易用粤语那样声调改变。
<jiero> Cherrot: 也有广东的。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦:D
<jiero> Cherrot: 其实中国人都是。
<jiero> Cherrot: 老外一般也会稍微迟疑一下。
<jiero> Cherrot: ——实话是，中国人的英语我也未必能听明白。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯，我的英语教材里会有不同国家（非英语母语）的人的独白，我感觉德国人和日本人说的是最难听懂的
<jiero> Cherrot: 法国人狡诈的感觉。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 好了，说这个 bash，你知道如何启动文件管理器吗？
<Cherrot> jiero: 我只知道gnome下可以 gnome-open
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦， gnome-open 不是打开文件么。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 你不是说打开文件管理器么？你的意思是文件选择器？
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦，就是 nautilus 或者 dolphin 那样的。
<Cherrot> jiero: gnome-open 后跟目录名 或 nautilus 后跟目录名。其它的方式我不知道了
<jiero> Cherrot: 对——我刚才忘记了 目录也是文件了。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: xdg-open figures out what DE you are running and calls gnome-open, kde-open, exo-open etc as appropriate.
<Cherrot> jiero: xdg-open 更智能
<jiero> 恩。
<jiero> 知道。在看 xdg-open ，现在又一次掉入了简单的陷阱。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 使用 zenity 做简单的线性程序。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 什么叫线性程序？
<jiero> Cherrot: 一步一步走向终结。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦 :)
<jiero> Cherrot: 我自己胡乱起名
<jiero> Cherrot: 帮忙做一个 bash 入门工具吧。
<Cherrot> jiero: 我还没入门呢…… 现在还在看 Beginning Linux Programming 而且好久没翻了
<jiero> Cherrot:  这个超级简单的，就是 输入一条命令，然后就跳出一个框（2行）
<Cherrot> jiero: 昨天去淘宝招聘看了下，大部分都有这么一条：熟悉 Ruby/Perl/Python/Shell …… 我一个也不熟，有种想哭的感觉
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦 我还以为你让我写教程呢…… 跳出个什么框？
<jiero> Cherrot: 一行可以输入你要的功能（然后会自动从 man 里查找）
<jiero> 另一行，刚才想说什么来着。。。
<happyaron> Cherrot: 去linux deepin？
<Cherrot> =,=
<happyaron> lol
<Cherrot> happyaron: why？
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮很讨厌我吗？
<jiero> happyaron: 说实话
<jiero> lol都不说话了
<happyaron> Cherrot: 没，看你说的那么可怜，有种想哭的感觉，正好linux deepin要能折腾的人
<happyaron> jiero: 我打字呢。。。
<Cherrot> happyaron: 哦 哈哈
<happyaron> jiero: 我对你没啥特殊的评价。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 那就是一般的讨厌了。。。
<jiero> :S
<happyaron> ...
<Cherrot> jiero: 你要实现的就是 用户给出一个关键词，然后去man 主题里去找？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 经过几天的努力，centos终于安装完工了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363918 优点：速度很快。 不足：安装程序非常吃力。费了很大的劲，才解决flash-in，多媒体，vbox等等。其中喜欢的clipit，texlive2011还是无法搞定。 字体不是很满意。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-02-16 17:32 
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩。
<jiero> Cherrot: 最好是自动找而且列出至少3项目（并忽略一些简单的词如 the）
<microcai> B1的前题必须要持有C1以上的驾驶证5年以上（含5年）才能考，A1必须持有B2驾驶证5年以上（含5年）才能考。 
<microcai> 我要考出 A1 要10年后了啊
<Cherrot> jiero: 类似 man -k helloJiero |more ?
<imtxc> 貌似UBUNTU 里面的GDM 不能删啊。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 可以
<imtxc> 删了之后 问题多多
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: U盘挂载又出问题  而且传文件速度很慢了。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。
<jiero> Cherrot: thanks
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: policykit, 比较复杂，我也搞不清楚。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦  那就解决了呗？
<jiero> Cherrot: 不熟悉。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 因为我都没入门。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 你想的功能应该是 用户输入一句话 比如 I want a program to process images 
<Cherrot> jiero: 然后程序分析用户的输入，得到关键字 process image ，然后做搜索
<jiero> Cherrot: 类似吧。
<jiero> Cherrot: zeitgeist 
<imtxc> 晕  U盘速度怎么变这么慢了。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 这个我就无能为力了，这学期我选了斯坦福的自然语言处理的课程
<silverlove> ibus-pinyin 中有个叫做『以词选字』的功能：当用户想输入不常用的字的时候，为了方便查找这个字，可以输入可以带有这个字的词，然后按 "[" 和 "]"键分别对应输入首个候选字的第一个字或者最后一个字。
<silverlove> 但是我却用不了，你们可以吗？
<jiero> Cherrot: 我一直好奇，为什么没有开源的拼音词库收集系统呢。
<lolicon> jiero: 因为你还没把它做出来……
<jiero> lolicon: lolicon 做出来吧
<Cherrot> jiero: 这个我不清楚，倒是有一个开源的汉语语义库
<jiero> Cherrot: 喔。。。汉语语义库——听起来很有用。。。
<hamo> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋你居然这么早就下班了...
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Cherrot> jiero: 就是给一个词  坏蛋， 他会返回一堆结果，比如混蛋 人渣
<Cherrot> 就是分析单词和单词之间的语义关系的
<Cherrot> jiero: 你提 Zeitgeist 干吗？
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦，zeitgeist 不是用户数据收集么？
<Cherrot> jiero: 是啊 没看出和你的程序有什么关系啊
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。感觉他也有检索的能力——特别是相关信息。
<hamo> tst
<hamo> test
<jiero> Cherrot: 如果是找某个地方的某个文件-直接输入文件名更简单不是。
<sevk> hamo, .. ..  ㍩ 
<jiero> Cherrot: 或者相关请求。
<Cherrot> jiero: 不过你要找的是用户从没用过的程序，Zeitgeist是根据用户的记录做搜索的
<jiero> Cherrot: 我现在头脑膨胀了，正在想如何搞定压缩了png文件打开目录的办法。
<Cherrot> 用户输入 jieroOptimize hello.png ~/pngs/  你根据这三个参数不行么？
<imtxc> 原来是在udev 的rules 配置里面加了sync和dirsync参数导致速度很慢  刚才拷贝的时候没注意
<imtxc> 乱抄配置遭报应了
 * jiero 发现累的原因了，右眼看不见显示器的字，而左眼可以。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 maxima
<jiero> Cherrot:  是什么意思呢？
<Cherrot> jiero: 你那个程序要做的是 压缩用户的图片，把压缩后的图片输出到指定目录，再用文件管理器打开这个目录 对吧？
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 郁闷啊，用mplayer播放qsopcast的h264频道，视频播放速度明显快 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363923 在UBUNTU10.04环境，UBUNTU11.10环境皆有这问题。瞎折腾装了不少解码器也没用。h264视频播放如快进。 勉强播放正常的是linuxdeepin10.12即ubuntu10.10 有什么解决办法？？？？？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drc1234 —  …
<jiero> Cherrot: 一般来说我只要能打开哪个目录就好，没有要求输出。因为那个程序自己有输出选项——我没用。
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。我知道自己有多没天赋了。。。或许直接把文件目录保留下来做参数？——然后清空文件名？
<Cherrot> jiero: == 
<jiero> Cherrot: 笑话我把。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: calling
<jiero> I gave up...
<jiero> 好多情况要考虑啊。。。有些麻烦。
<jiero> 麻烦了就失去本意了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 刚才在打电话 
<Cherrot> jiero: 你要的不就是打开输出图片的这个目录吗？
<jiero> Cherrot: 恩。
<jiero> Cherrot: 但是我输入的时候使用了zenity --file-selection
<Cherrot> jiero: 使用用户参数就好啊  比如 jieroOpt xxx.png ~/pics 
<Cherrot> 那么xxx.png 就是 $1  ~/pics 就是$2 这两个变量随便用啊
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦 明白了 我帮你找一下
 * kk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Cherrot> jiero: 这样来做
<jiero> Cherrot: 好快。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: here?
<Cherrot> jiero: location=$(zenity --file-selection);
<Cherrot> jiero: 然后直接使用 $location 变量
<kk> 
<ictxiangxin> 我的vbox怎么老是崩溃。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 谢谢。我看看多选成功不。。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: wiki上关于大小端的描述真是 fuck阿
<jyfl987> 我搞了半天 终于总结出我自己的描述版本了
<Cherrot> jiero: 加上 --multiple 参数后 得到的文件名是用 | 分隔的，应该可以直接给optipng处理吧
<jiero> Cherrot: 对，是能处理，导出目录就混乱了——另外。我还是看了书再说，基本的现在 unexpected end of file 这种情况出现了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 或者用 --separator=: 修改分隔符
<Cherrot> jiero: 怎么混乱法？  end of file 不应该是 optipng处理的么？
<MaskRay> adam8157: 在吗
<adam8157> MaskRay: 在
<MaskRay> adam8157: http://www.clifford.at/cfun/cliffdev/ 最后的代码，怎么工作的？
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: Clifford's Homepage - Fun with Program Code
<MaskRay> adam8157: 如果这不够神奇的话，把所有 if (0) 中的 0 改成 1
<adam8157> MaskRay: 这个我正好知道
<namoamitabuddha> 谁熟悉 common lisp
<MaskRay> adam8157: 为什么 if (0) 起到了 break 的效果
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你不要看if, 只看switch和case
<adam8157> MaskRay: 这个是在memcpy里用的多
<MaskRay> adam8157: 这个不是 Duff's Device
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: cl
<adam8157> MaskRay: 哦 和那个混了 但是还是一样的道理嘛
<adam8157> MaskRay: switch过后直接去找case
<MaskRay> adam8157:  ./a a a;   if (0) 中 0 改成 1 后再 ./a a a
<adam8157> MaskRay: 就没break效果了 是吗?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> MaskRay: 就是嘛 原理就是忽略目标case之前的所有代码包括if
<adam8157> MaskRay: 这么理解对吗?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 懂了
<adam8157> m
<adam8157> MaskRay: 嘿嘿, 我竟然还能给你解释点东西 :D
<MaskRay> adam8157: 不是起到了 break 的效果，而是后面的语句都被 if (0) 包起来而被忽略了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 嗯 之后就顺畅的运行语句 后面的if就起作用了
<MaskRay> adam8157: 嗯，我一开始思考的角度就叉了
<MaskRay> s/叉/岔/
<adam8157> MaskRay: switch的脑筋急转弯就只有这一个好像...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 了解 lisp 么？
<MaskRay> adam8157: 还能套 for ，不知道能玩出什么更多花样
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: #0, #0# 是啥意思
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不了解
<adam8157> MaskRay: 额 反正就是这么一个奇怪的语法特性: 直奔匹配的case
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: emacs lisp 没有这种语法么？
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • kde里ibus的光标跟随怎么解决? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363928 我的arch+linux下 ibus-sumpinyin ibus的候选词框不跟随光标 那个皮肤界面也够难看 怎么解决 我是新手,没用过其他的输入法,ibus也没有用到多少 如果无法解决的话 求其他输入法推荐. 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzxiaojun — 2012-02-16 18:38 
<adam8157> MaskRay: 话说你都在哪里找到这些奇怪的东西的...
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦，谢谢，我看书去了。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 多谢你帮忙这么多，无以回报
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 吃尸体了没
<MaskRay> adam8157: 看到有人讨论说xmonad用xlib，awesome用libxcb，就想了解下xlib libxcb是啥，搜到http://blog.linux.org.tw/~jserv/
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: blog.linux.org.tw
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 没有看到过
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Gnumeric 还是有问题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363932 bug 不多，但是每个平台都有。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2012-02-16 19:07 
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 问别人了，是全局变量 *print-circle*
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 这是一种打印方式
<adam8157> MaskRay: 这人蛮出名的
<adam8157> MaskRay: 哦 看到了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 木有，。 你吃了？？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 怎么用？
<Kandu> jyfl987: ..
<Kandu> jyfl987: py 真這麼慢?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我是要把他搞成 false, 在 common lisp 里面好像是 '()，就是 (setf *print-circle* '()) 我不清楚 cl。
<phoenixlzx> hi
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Maxima 内部的 REPL 好像是 gcl
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<jyfl987> http://hihistory.net/post/13201/  Kandu 
<jyfl987> Kandu: c好优化 用py我就懒得优化了 比如c可以用bit fields切割一个word 用python你想达到这种效果就得自己写不少移位 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助：ubuntu的字符终端下出现白色小方块乱码怎么办，如何能在终端下输入中文（如何切换输入法） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363934 ubuntu的进入图形界面再切换到字符界面后，在字符界面里出现方块乱码，如何能解决呢； 终端下能输入中文吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoyun小志 — 2012-02-16 19:27 
<ofan> py有相应库
<Kandu> jyfl987: 發現有些地方 lua 比 c++ 更難用
<Kandu> jyfl987: 剛頭腦發熱用 table 做索引，被絆了下
<Kandu> jyfl987: ML/opc/lf.tar 好了, 鼠標滾輪放大縮小，左鍵拖動世界視口。lua 裡 setClick(數字) 設置世界時間快慢 function update 每次會被調用，在裡面更新細胞狀態。 lua 代碼 lg.lua
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我已经在设计咱们对战用的虚拟处理器的指令了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你的东西在哪里下载？
<jyfl987> Kandu: #lifegame
<Kandu> jyfl987: ML/opc/lf.tar
<jyfl987> Kandu: 服务器地址呢？？？
<lolicon> jyfl987: lifegame也能对战？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=363935
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 用 GDM 登录的桌面， LANGUAGE 变量丢失 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jyfl987> lolicon: 这不是哥在设计么
<lolicon> jyfl987: 怎么战……
<MaskRay> Kandu: .pro 是什么文件
<jyfl987> lolicon: 设计个虚拟处理器 提供一些对世界的操作指令 然后你用自己的工具把自己的代码编译成这个处理器的机器码 不就行了
<Kandu> MaskRay: qmake && make && ./lifegame
<lolicon> jyfl987: lifegame 不是元胞自动集那个么……
<jyfl987> lolicon: lifegame family嘛
<Cherrot> lolicon: 是不是还归到游戏里了？ 我记得玩过……
<ofan> jyfl987: 有个游戏 the powder
<kk> 
<jyfl987> ofan: join #lifegame
<ofan> 我得睡觉了
<ofan> 要死了
<alpha080> 死之前请把vps密码告诉我吧。。
<alpha080> Peking 宽带 1200元/年
<cnhezhong> 之前聊天室的那个机器人是怎么弄的啊
<cnhezhong> 能看笑话和天气还有翻译的那个机器人 当时是怎么弄的啊
<Evanescence> shell中有一个路径变量，grep后被“”包括，我想去掉引号，用cut觉得不好，还是用sed？或则其他的替换工具？
<alvin_rxg> grep 的時候別包含引號唄
<sysf1> cnhezhong, 那是什么？聊天工具界面？
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 
<cnhezhong> 就是这个聊天室的bot 以前有这个个帐号  你跟他说话 可以看笑话 看天气 还能翻译
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: grep怎么弄才能去掉引号啊，用-v选项？
<cnhezhong> 老早了 有这么个bot存在  后来就没有  我想知道是怎么弄的 谁弄的
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 看你的 grep 表達式了
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 在么
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: `cat ~/.mpd/mpd.conf | grep -v "#" | grep music_directory `
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 原来在这个聊天室的bot是谁弄的啊  能看笑话看天气的那个
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 在文件里哪个dir的定义是有引号的： music_dir "/path/to/music"
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 那你是要 /path/to/music ?
<sysf1> cnhezhong, 没搞过，你用的是XChat ?
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: yes
<cnhezhong> 不是软件的问题  而是就有这么个帐号在聊天室里 前两年还有呢
<cnhezhong> tenzu  在么
<tenzu> cnhezhong: 在
<cnhezhong> tenzu: 原来聊天室是不是有个bot 可以看笑话看天气的来着
<MaskRay> Evanescence: sed 's/"\([^"]*\)"/\1/g'
<tenzu> cnhezhong: 是有这么一个
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Evanescence> MaskRay: thanks
<cnhezhong> tenzu: 怎么弄的啊   你知道么
<tenzu> cnhezhong: 某人的作品
<cnhezhong> tenzu: 这个某人是谁啊 有联系方式么  我好奇 想弄清楚 谢谢了
<tenzu> cnhezhong: 问问happyaron, 他应该知道是谁, 我不记得了
<cnhezhong> tenzu: happyaron 好似不在 他几点会在 你知道么
<tenzu> cnhezhong: 不定时出现, 不过最近每天下午都来
<cnhezhong> tenzu: okey  我加上他 得空打听下
<tenzu> cnhezhong: https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot
<kk> tenzu ⇪ t: sevk/kk-irc-bot - GitHub
<tenzu> cnhezhong: 也许有帮助
<cnhezhong> tenzu: 谢  我研究下
<tenzu> cnhezhong: 你说的那个bot是大小眼, 作者fvw
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 一个一个很简单的问题，希望大家帮我解答下恩 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363939 # Run gettys in standard runlevels 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty1 2:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty2 3:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty3 4:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty4 5:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty5 6:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty6 这个写内容在ubuntu11.10中的哪个文件 …
<roylez_> tenzu: 该死的魔都，一来就病
<tenzu> roylez_: 感冒?
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩
<tenzu> 因为降温?
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席你要保重龙体
<roylez_> tenzu: 龙体早就渣了
<roylez_> tenzu: 成仙是硬道理
<tenzu> roylez_: 现在学炼丹来得及么?
<roylez_> tenzu: 来不及了，下辈子再来吧
<sysf1> 全国大流感
<sysf1> 有点像
<adam8157> roylez_: 我在家修养了一天 这场感冒应该会躲过去了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你也感冒了？
<tenzu> 我天天睡在感冒病人旁边都没事儿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 感觉像是要 嗓子不舒服 吃药压下去了
<roylez_> tenzu: ....僵尸免疫了？
<MeaCulpa_> 我天天和感冒病人French Kiss 一年也就一两次感冒
<tenzu> roylez_: 板蓝根喝着就没事
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 哦...我终于中刀了，痰里见血呢
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我也有点痰 你咋还带上血了
<yanzheng> 请教:如何把11.10升级为12.04,不要重装?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: adam8157 我现在吞咽任何物体都感觉像是发痔疮的时候拉粑粑
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: adam8157 二者感受一模一样....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你这通感...
<tenzu> 比喻V5
<sysf1> tenzu, 身体很强壮
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我下午3点就回来睡觉了
 * tenzu 觉得coupon霸气外露
<yanzheng> 有没有纯粹聊天的频道
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我明智，今明soho
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 该死的domino，我又没把那笔记本背回来
<MeaCulpa_> :)
<tenzu> 小米手机在糯米网上抽奖...
<tenzu> 免费送3台
<sysf1> tenzu, 怎样锻炼的身体，喝板蓝根就能好，真羡慕
<tenzu> sysf1: 我从不锻炼身体
<yanzheng> 不能太在乎板蓝根
<sysf1> tenzu, 抵抗力哪怎么这么强？吃什么仙丹了？
<yanzheng> 并非适合所有体质
<tenzu> sysf1: 一个月前刚感冒过, 有抗体
<kk> 
<sysf1> tenzu, 哦，我挂了快1个星期的点滴，还没好
<tenzu> sysf1: 病毒变异了
<sysf1> tenzu, 哦，可能是，今天刚换药了，还是有些，希望明天好些
<tenzu> sysf1: 自身免疫系统没工作起来, 不然烧两天就好了
<sysf1> tenzu, 哦，都是低烧
<sysf1> tenzu, 这几天我都是发低烧，是不是发高烧后或许好些？
<rayleigh> 啊 找到组织了
<Freebuilder> gimp 我想画个圆
<tenzu> sysf1: 这难说吧, 没人情况也不一样, 得召唤医学达人来解释
<rayleigh> 有没有人收到我的信息呢
<sysf1> tenzu, 谢谢！
<rayleigh> 大家看到我说的话吗？
<silverlove> 我想修改 ibus-pinyin，使得简体中文模式下按 '[', ']' 键可以出来'「'和'」'，而不是'【'和'】'.
<sysf1> rayleigh, 看见了
<silverlove> 代码在这儿，第56行和58行，我改了但似乎不行。 https://github.com/ibus/ibus-pinyin/blob/master/src/PYFallbackEditor.cc
<kk> silverlove ⇪ t: src/PYFallbackEditor.cc at master from ibus/ibus-pinyin - GitHub
<MaskRay> 以前非典时，全校灌板蓝根
<silverlove> rayleigh: 看到了。
<rayleigh> 谢谢大家
<silverlove> 不知道是不是应该修改这边的代码？
<sysf1> MaskRay, 我喝板蓝根，基本没用，估计是喝晚了一些时候
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: here?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: SARS 这玩意基本没用。
<rayleigh> 请教一个问题 11.10版本的ubuntu找不到更改主题的方法 安装了ubuntu-tweak也更改不能 是用wubi安装的 有解决方法吗？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 我当饮料喝的
<silverlove> 这儿有篇文章，是直接修改二进制的，不过是针对ibus-sunpinyin的，不知道ibus-pinyin 的在哪儿？ http://qixinglu.com/archives/linux_sunpinyin_chinese_quotation_mark
<kk> silverlove ⇪ t: Linux下的sunpinyin打出传统中文引号 | 七星庐
<rayleigh> 刚刚掉线了
<silverlove> 郁闷！木有人理我？
<rayleigh> 也没人理我...
<tenzu> 你俩互相理
<sysf1> rayleigh, 我也遇见过，忘记了，可能在所有应用程序里
<rayleigh> silverlove同学你好
<silverlove> tenzu: -_-!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> sysf1§ .. 
<rayleigh> 那一个应用程序？小弟尝试搜索无果
<CyrusYzGTt> sysf1§ 幾時生化病毒會發作？？
<silverlove> rayleigh: 你好！
<sysf1> CyrusYzGTt, 估计最近，已经在我身上出现
<silverlove> 大家平时不用引号吗？「」，我觉得它比“”好看多了。
<rayleigh> 是不是网络延迟...好像大家说话的频率不高
<silverlove> 现在的 ibus-pinyin 输入的话，要先按 ~ 键，然后再慢慢选择，太麻烦了。
<silverlove> rayleigh: 不是，现在没什么人说话。
<rayleigh> 那个引号好像在香港的书里面比较常见吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天晚上没见到你啊
<rayleigh> unity左边那个快捷栏也没办法自由更改
<silverlove> rayleigh: 确实，繁体中文里用的，但是我觉得它比这种引号 “” 好看多了。
<sysf1> rayleigh, 修改快捷栏内容？
<rayleigh> 嗯嗯 比如换地方 删除他之类的
<sysf1> rayleigh, 删除应该可以，移动，还没有试试
<sysf1> rayleigh, 有没有遇见过，unity有时搜索东西时，没有响应了？
<sysf1> rayleigh, 我就是用右键删除的快捷栏内容
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac301000/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y iPad商标纠纷，探访深圳唯冠科技厂房 - AcFun.tv
<tenzu> roylez_: 今天看了张图, 说是唯冠的产品
<tenzu> roylez_: 不知真假
<roylez_> tenzu: 怎么才能练出这样的口音来？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac300798/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 碉堡的土豆炮试射。 - AcFun.tv
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教大家，安装11.10完重启后卡在开机第一屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363946 大家好，我是用优盘装的系统，装完按提示重启，重启后就开在的电脑开机的第一屏，进不去bios设置，进不去优盘安装，换了块硬盘可以进去，难道是硬盘坏了吗？大家帮帮我啊，折腾了一下午了 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<tenzu> roylez_: 俄罗斯混两年就行
<tenzu> roylez_: 而且我觉得这口音挺带感
<roylez_> tenzu: 毛子口音比阿三口音带感多了
<tenzu> roylez_: 阿三口音不行, 太无聊
<Relaed> Raj ..
<tenzu> Relaed: 他姐姐口音好点儿
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<sysf1> 下了，养病休息
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。都在說口語-口音。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sysf1§ .. 你中了 T病毒？？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac298751/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 真俄罗斯爷们 看完真心腿软了 - AcFun.tv
<sysf1> CyrusYzGTt，啥叫T病毒，受不了了，我下了，感冒好严重
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • wpa_gui无法连接到wpa_suppplicant http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363948 为了测试新的认证方法，我在Ubuntu下自己编译了Wpa_supplicant，停用network-manager服务，使用Wpa_supplicant在命令行下连接网络成功，现在我想用wpa_gui来启动认证，但是关闭network-manager服务后，启动wpa_gui会显示 "could not get status from wpa_supplicant " …
<tenzu> roylez_: 这都是吃饱了土豆烧牛肉没事干的人
<roylez_> tenzu: 得先去奖几条命再来玩这个
<tenzu> roylez_: 我得锁了hp再去
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac298041/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【福利】 唐朝美女！ 中国的蒙娜丽莎！ up必须分享啊！ - AcFun.tv
<genophy> irc 聊天室和qq群，哪种保密性相对好点？
<felixonmars> genophy: 都没什么保密性
<yue> 都不保密吧
<MeaCulpa_> irc完全不加密
<tenzu> roylez_: 我手贱啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<yuri_cn> genophy: 而且本irc是有public log的
<roylez_> tenzu: ....我给蛋蛋的福利，你看个啥
<yuri_cn> 我想知道下一个longterm kernel version是哪个，是有规划的还是发布时拍脑袋决定的
<tenzu> roylez_: 我还习惯性的去掉了弹幕
<genophy> 哦。。
<genophy> 谢谢。
<byzantium> 谁有测试的频道啊
<genophy> 什么测试频道？是新建的频道，用于测试irc代码的用法。
<byzantium> 测试方面的技术
<byzantium> 的频道
<genophy> 哦。那我不知道了。
<byzantium> 谁是ee了
<byzantium> 谁给我解决一下 我X server 启动后 直接黑屏 进行tty间的切换 也不能显示命令行了 
<byzantium> 我该怎么去启动X client啊  
<genophy> 我觉得 ，应该在 某个博客上，把irc频道列表都列出来。这样便于查阅和加入。
<tenzu> roylez_: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6744c19ejw1dq4ebsgz6aj.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<roylez_> tenzu: 情人节送巧克力 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac300773/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 关于巧克力的视频 - AcFun.tv
<cece> wokao
<tenzu> roylez_: 放入口中会化
<roylez_> tenzu: 暗黑3，你到时候会去玩么？
<oooo4dzd> 大家有没有觉得pdflatex的字体颜色很浅
<oooo4dzd> 木有人觉得么？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac300461/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 英语已经阻止不了你了 - AcFun.tv
<genophy> 额。
<tenzu> roylez_: 没打算去玩, 坐等正式版
<roylez_> tenzu: 网易魔兽世界流量下降。80后玩家都忙着讨生活去了
<roylez_> tenzu: 估计我也没空去玩暗黑3了吧
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac300843/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【乃们没见过的外国佬】各种神曲~ - AcFun.tv
<byzantium> 我晕 中文社区这么少呀
<genophy> 嗯。你也可以建立些。现在很多人，应该还是会以qq群为主。
<byzantium> 有对archlinux熟悉的人吗
<byzantium> 我想图形界面 
<byzantium> 怎么弄
<genophy> archlinux不是有irc聊天室吗？
<alpha080> arch wiki
<tenzu> roylez_: 睡觉了, 主席晚安
<alpha080> byzantium: RTFM
<roylez_> tenzu: 晚安
<byzantium> 都是英语的
<byzantium> 还有日语
<byzantium> 汉语的就几个人
<alpha080> 有中文
<genophy> #archlinux-cn 这是中文的arch。不过人好像很少。
<alpha080> 有中文维基，自己看吧
<genophy> 你们平时玩游戏吗？
<alpha080> genophy: 那不是人家主基地
<genophy> 哦。
<alpha080> 当然玩，玩SM为主
<byzantium> 很少
<genophy> 额。
<genophy> 嗯。我也就偶尔去玩 urban terror 。
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • JAVA api 使用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363958 import java.util.Arrays.*; int [] A; //随便写个混乱数组。要求排序。不解释。你懂得。 System.out.println(Arrays.hashCode(A)); //计算数组A的hash码，并且输出。 Arrays.sort(A); //问题1. 因为已经引入了 java.util.Arrays.*包，为什么不能直接使用 sort(int[] a)格式？？ …
<Pip> Alisha, hi
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 我的小wine好像有什么问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363960 自从重装了我的电脑后，怪事连连... 比如说，我现在新装了WINE后，居然连以前的EXE软件都运行不了，新装的wine1.3几乎没用！！！不知到为什么。 比如以前我用10.04lst的时候，我是可以装winrar的，QQ都可以马马虎虎运行的。 但是现在用1.3 …
<PyIRC> Hello.
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 深度正式对抗雨林木风？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363963 之前雨林木风说 ，他们现在在搞YLMF音乐播放器和YLMF Player； 今天深度说 ，他们现在在搞深度音乐播放器和深度影音播放器。 欢迎讨论。 顺便帮阿依帝宣传下 UbuntuSoft 杂志 201202期 ，里面有Linux Deepin用户很想解决的问题：如何解决深度软件中 …
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^
<Ansik> 这么安静? 还是我掉线了...
<cece> good
<PyIRC> Hello.
<PyIRC> hello all ! 
<PyIRC> hello all ! 
<PyIRC> hello all ! 
<PyIRC> hello all ! 
<PyIRC> hello all ! 
<PyIRC> hello all ! 
<PyIRC> hello all ! 
<sevk> PyIRC:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Ansik> 哈哈哈哈....
<sevk> PyIRC: .. ..
<genophy> 额。
<cece> mugebjgd: ..
<mugebjgd> cece: 干毛？
<mugebjgd> cece: 淫魔医生
<cece> 有啥好玩的？
<mugebjgd> cece: 没有啥好玩的
<genophy> 看动画片。
<CyrusYzGTt> 額
<mraandtux> 新帖推广：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=363963
<sevk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: 深度正式对抗雨林木风？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<cnhezhong> FC中文杂志怎么直接从47跳到53了呢 中间的哪里去了
<phoenixlzx> hi
<sevk> phoenixlzx, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 关机按钮的作用变成了注销 求改回的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363966 刚刚装上ubuntu 11.10后，由于好奇，在终端运行了一次关机命令 " sudo shotdown -h now " 再次开机后关机按钮和重启计算机按钮的作用都变成了注销电脑，从此关机就只能依靠终端执行关机命令了！实在无语。。。求好心人 …
<genophy> /quit
 * knownbad @@~
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蛋特e你
<knownbad> me no understand you.
<knownbad> 你蛋多？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没你的多
<knownbad> 我两颗小蛋。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不信
<gebjgd> knownbad: 掏出来看看
<knownbad> 你不是忙着来美国吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为什么要忙
<gebjgd> knownbad: 从容的很
<knownbad> 你有放大镜?
<knownbad> 怎知？  你近来好似有点忙。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 忙着和老婆爱爱
<knownbad> 你？  体力好哦。
<alvin_rxg> 然後他老婆說你jj好小~然後笑著去找 knownbad 了
<gebjgd> @@ 小光绝对名导啊 
<knownbad> 我是jjyy.
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你绝对不必担心我。
<knownbad> 跟你老婆说外面的jj绝对没家jj好。
<knownbad> 虽然小些。
<alvin_rxg> 老婆都是別人的好，同理可証，jj都是別人的大
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我不担心 你又帅又高又年轻 我有什么担心的
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 說反话？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有没有
<gebjgd> knownbad: 正话
<knownbad> 要不你便秘。
 * gebjgd 给老婆装arch
 * gebjgd 让她爽新显示器
<knownbad> 以前觉的人没完美是个理念。  现在是成为事实。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼 你爽么
<knownbad> 没，不带套子做的提心吊胆。
<genophy> 这里男女比例咋样？要不再兴起个 闲聊的 聊天室。技术群聊这些未免。太伤小孩子的心了。
<gebjgd> genophy: 没女的
<gebjgd> genophy: 你可以变女的
<knownbad> 小孩子总是要成长的吧？
<knownbad> 再说健康的性教育才有健康的小孩。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 成长什么
<knownbad> 勃起？
<genophy> 多年未到这里。没想到这里也退化了。
<gebjgd> genophy: 几年没来了
<gebjgd> genophy: 现在是夜场
<gebjgd> genophy: 那不多
<genophy> 嗯。不过变化也太快了。看来是得建一个深夜聊天室。缓解寂寞的心。
<gebjgd> genophy: 哈哈
<gebjgd> genophy: 这里就是
<genophy> 就是没女的。建了也白建。。这里还不行。毕竟会有新人进来，而且不少会是未成年。
<gebjgd> genophy: 没办法 别的地方没人了
<gebjgd> genophy: 基本上就这里 msn gtalk群这点也没人说话了
<gebjgd> genophy: 不过这点能碰到的还都是时差党
<larry> 时差党....
<gebjgd> larry: 拉锐
<larry> gebjgd: 和larry___ larry_是一个人
<gebjgd> larry: 拉锐拉锐拉锐
<larry> gebjgd: 感觉是要拉肚子拉
<gebjgd> larry: 你的名字不就是这意思么
<larry> gebjgd: 是啊， 可是看着中文 感觉就不一样了
<gebjgd> larry: 拉繠
<gebjgd> 拉蘂
<larry> gebjgd: 话说今天这个时间 好像少了个人呐
<gebjgd> larry: 少了谁?
<larry> alvin?
<fivesheep_> yo knownbad 
<knownbad> yoyo
<knownbad> what's up!
<knownbad> how's your fat ass?...lol
<fivesheep_> it's good.
<fivesheep_> knownbad: did you use your hands on vday for the last time?
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> nope, wife is here.
<knownbad> how about you?  did you send out any chocolate and flower?
<jiero> 原来GTK+ 还是叫做 GIMP ToolKit 啊。。。
<knownbad> 是
<rypervenche> 喔喔喔
<jiero> 该条款+
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 人生开始不同了么.. lol
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 看来还是跑回去国内选择多一些
<knownbad> 哪来的人生？
<knownbad> 你呢？
<sevk>  06:02
<jiero> fivesheep_: 五羊城的还是喜欢故土么。。。
<jiero> 奇怪呢。
<jiero> /me 开溜
<fivesheep_> jiero: 脚下就是故土. 走到哪里是哪里人
 * knownbad 当ET去
<cJether> windows软件
<cJether> *nix也有的
<cJether> 有
<cJether> Netbeans
<cJether> eclipse
<cJether> Realplayer
<cJether> Chrome
<cJether> Firefox
<sevk> cJether:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cJether> ……
<cJether> 没人吗
 * knownbad 暴毙
<cJether> knownbad: ？
<cJether> knownbad: 什么是暴毙
<knownbad> 你说没人所以我得死。
<cJether> knownbad: 刚才那个是怎么打出来的啊
<cJether> ***knownbad 暴毙
<cJether> 我看的就是这样
<knownbad> 打 /me message
<cJether> knownbad: /me 杀人
 * cJether 杀人
<cJether> 呃
<cJether> 意思是说自己的吗
<cJether> 呃
<cJether> knownbad:呃
<cJether> =-O
<knownbad> 是啊。
 * cJether 吃早饭去
<knownbad> 要不怎么 /me 呢？
 * cJether 真心烦
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-17
<jiero> 无人区
 * knownbad 再次暴毙
<LOL_> http://my.opera.com/lolkamea/blog/2012/02/17/fibonacci
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y lolkamea - Fibonacci
<LOL_> knownbad: 你说浏览器这种东东靠啥盈利？
<LOL_> knownbad: 比如opera ff
<knownbad> 好难的课题
<LOL_> knownbad: ？
<knownbad> 他们其实属于非盈利。
<knownbad> 却接受财务输入。
<LOL_> knownbad: 啥是财务输入？
<knownbad> 就接受捐款。
<LOL_> knownbad: 有人捐给他们吗？
<knownbad> 有，企业都有。
<LOL_> knownbad: 哦，
<LOL_> knownbad: gnu也是这样吗
<knownbad> 不是，火星殖民地拨款给gnu
<MeaCulpa_> Mozilla有的是人给钱
<MeaCulpa_> 比如浏览器默认搜索引擎，Google都给钱呢
<knownbad> 没冥钱？
<LOL_> 为什么会给钱呢？
<knownbad> MeaCulpa_: Mozilla有的是人给钱 ——》难道鬼也给？
<MeaCulpa_> knownbad: 什么是鬼？
<MeaCulpa_> mozilla基金会有的是人送前
<MeaCulpa_> 比如FF目前还是18M支持的浏览器呢
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 送钱给他们有什么好处吗
<knownbad> 开玩笑啦。  你说是人给钱我说是难道是鬼？
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: Standard Compliant
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: IE之流根本不计较标准，延续性。大公司没法合作，支持只是处于市场压力
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 争标准？
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: no, IE没标准可言
<knownbad> 这像是捐钱给慈善机构，相信他们对社会的贡献。
<knownbad> 或是感谢。
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 比如你要支持某一浏览器，至少那浏览器要提得出唯一标准吧，这点IE做不到
<MeaCulpa_> knownbad: 也不是了，合作关系
<knownbad> 但你说的是个人捐款了。
<MeaCulpa_> 目前只有Mozilla能清晰明了的用文字说明浏览器在干嘛
<knownbad> MeaCulpa_: Mozilla有的是人给钱 = 个人捐款。
<MeaCulpa_> 18M内部一只有人不爽Mozilla现在升级模式，但是大佬们都说，根本没有其他选择
<MeaCulpa_> knownbad: 中文的"人".... 算我没说
<knownbad> 咦，刘小宝又上了 npr.
 * jiero 现在麻烦缠身
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 浏览器混战，为啥那些标准制定组织不制定个标准出来呢
<MeaCulpa_> 反正根据我观察，除了Mozilla,根本没有其他浏览器厂家会和别人作下来说清浏览器的标准
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 应为市场不鸟
<jiero> LOL_: 不是没标准，而是不执行。
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: IE有了市场了阿
<jiero> LOL_: 非营利组织就是用来调解一对企业的。
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 按照公司大佬的逻辑，支持一个浏览器，就要有成文的spec, 但只有Mozilla能给Spec, 所以理论上18M支持的浏览器是FF, 但实际上，你懂得
<MeaCulpa_> Google和M$都不给Spec, 但他们有市场，所以...
<jiero> 18m 也不可能说 Google M$ 不是。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 是，市场决定一切
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 你们为啥不发个浏览器呢
<jiero> LOL_: 。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 有必要么？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 但是官方还是只能说支持FF, 哪怕我觉得大部分18M产品支持IE更好...
<knownbad> 基本上就是企业利用标准团体来牵制市场竞争。
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 没那实力和精力
<MeaCulpa_> knownbad: 也不是啦，作下来开会，总要有个提纲。
<LOL_> jiero: 他们给ff的钱应该够开发个出来了吧
<MeaCulpa_> knownbad: 浏览器根本是啥都没
<knownbad> 或是合作但底子里有这个味道。
<jiero> LOL_: 你觉得 Mozilla 那么多项目，钱很多么？
<MeaCulpa_> 18M 出浏览器？ 你想要自己系统里同时跑1x个eclipse?
<LOL_> 哦
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 显卡开源和闭源各有什么优势？（另问mesa的安装） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363978 请问 显卡开源和闭源各有什么优势？ 我的是ati，集成，HD4250，故最想知道这个 2.若开源，mesa怎么安？安哪个？（太多了） （受arch的影响，因为安arch的时候明确“安装mesa，获得3D支持”，又在查贴中，看到不少要 …
<cJether> Mozilla
<jiero> LOL_: 你要了解这些，学学基本经济学，然后找个零散的闲空，看看那些公司/组织的发展史/大事记就好了。
<LOL_>  jiero 嗯
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<MeaCulpa_> 18M 不如卖了x86业务算了~~
<iGnome> sevk: 破kk，每天蛋疼换颜色。
<sevk> iGnome, 响应。  ㍡ 
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 似乎有不少蛋疼的排名系统 http://et.trackbase.net/index.php?mod=playerinfo&idx=3053638
<iGnome> 咋没分钟了。9点，太无聊的显示
<MeaCulpa_> 不知...我觉得ET搞这个没意义，除非人人都拿Medic刷
<MeaCulpa_> Eng一定很苦b
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<iGnome> 17.4h？连续？这，，，比我强了。我最多的时候，才差不多这长
<MeaCulpa_> 不是连续的
<MeaCulpa_> 是一共吧
<iGnome> 19.7h
<iGnome> 那不可能，我一天就差不多这么长时间的。过年的时候。
<MeaCulpa_> 你的我看看
<MeaCulpa_> eexp?
<MeaCulpa_> 我看看
<iGnome> 没etkey的。会记录？xp都不保留的
<MeaCulpa_> 有阿
<MeaCulpa_> 搜到了
<MeaCulpa> http://et.trackbase.net/index.php?mod=playerinfo&idx=65706
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y [et.trackbase.net] » Statistics for player: eexp
<MeaCulpa_> 你都是Jay4
<iGnome> 这哪里看出服务器的？
<MeaCulpa_> Servername
<MeaCulpa_> nodownload 德国法国
<MeaCulpa_> 就是jay4
<iGnome> 我超。ping都记录了。都5xx
<MeaCulpa_> en
<MeaCulpa_> 欧洲ping稍微烂一点
<MeaCulpa_> 为啥你 XP 明显比我多，rate却比我低
<MeaCulpa_> 这rate怎么算得
<MeaCulpa_> FPS的server log 都是万人parse了....
<iGnome> 还是没看到服务器啊
<iGnome> 你没踢。可能有rate嘛
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: http://forum.trackbase.net/threads/1094-Trackbase-introduces-new-rating-method
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Trackbase introduces new rating method
<iGnome> 经常xp是几千，和上十万的xp打。唉
<MeaCulpa_> 有几个中国人xp几十万
<iGnome> 没看到过。有些服务器没国旗的
<MeaCulpa_> 我看到国他们用拼音交流...
<iGnome> 几十万的，没见过中国国旗的。
<MeaCulpa_> qstat可以看国籍
<iGnome> @@
<MeaCulpa_> jay1有
<MeaCulpa> http://et.trackbase.net/index.php?mod=playerinfo&idx=10314
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y [et.trackbase.net] » Statistics for player: red_pearl
<MeaCulpa> 这人是中国人...说拼音的
<MeaCulpa_> 这么平均的rate...
<MeaCulpa_> 3xx的ping
<MeaCulpa_> 原来国内还是有不少ET玩家混迹国外的
<iGnome> 看不出
<MeaCulpa_> ping很象，我也见他说拼音
<MeaCulpa_> 但是我pm过去不搭理
<MeaCulpa_> jaymod可以pm
<iGnome> nnnd 这nick你也记?
<iGnome> 你人精啊
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，这种xp老高的nick,每盘都在最前面
<MeaCulpa_> 几十万阿
<MeaCulpa_> 不想记都不行
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> 我混在杂牌服务器。不要记，经常就我的nick是彩色的。
<iGnome> lol
<MeaCulpa_> http://www.gametracker.com/player/awk%20%27%21a%5B%240%5D%2B%2B%27/174.34.164.93:27960/
<sevk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y GameTracker.com : Player Page for awk '!a[$0]++'
<MeaCulpa_> 你看，jay1有13644个玩家出现过
<MeaCulpa_> 算不同的nick/key
<iGnome> 这不算多。这统计时间估计不长
<MeaCulpa_> en
<iGnome> 没见启动的时候，提示几百万的用户计数嘛
<MeaCulpa_> :)
<iGnome> 似乎是总计数有几亿。
<MeaCulpa_> 这些永不reset的服务器真BT...
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10 如何开framebuffer？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363979 RT求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 蓝色文明 — 2012-02-17 9:21 
<iGnome> 忘记了，你下次看界面
<MeaCulpa_> en 我对数据比较敏感
<iGnome> 几年，还是会reset的。
<iGnome> 我都碰过。
<MeaCulpa_> 你厉害
<iGnome> reset了，我就舒服了。打人容易多了
<MeaCulpa_> 我以前没玩过这服务器
<MeaCulpa_> 恩
<MeaCulpa_> 有的人实在太硬
<WiiW> http://www.planetwolfenstein.com/enemyterritory/guide.shtml
<sevk> WiiW,啥网址y Enemy Territory - Planet Wolfenstein
<iGnome> 现在，是这样。打不死的医生。超啊
<MeaCulpa_> 那些一直医生的，难道不觉的乏味么...
<iGnome> 乐趣嘛。
<MeaCulpa_> 我就喜欢Sldr玩玩重机枪阴狙击手
<MeaCulpa_> 机枪没人抢的
<iGnome> 不死，就是乐趣啊
<MeaCulpa> 说的也是...
<iGnome> 我当过一次医生，也可以不死的。golden rush的那卡车边。
<MeaCulpa> Eng太容易死...
<iGnome> 守哪里
<MeaCulpa> 死守
<MeaCulpa> 反正别人就那条路
<iGnome> 喷火兵最容易死
<MeaCulpa> 只要缩好
<MeaCulpa> 喷火就是送死
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 喷火就是杀一个够本，两个赚一个
<iGnome> 是。那是为了全局而牺牲
<iGnome> 防止对方rush
<MeaCulpa_> 喷火就是要让敌人觉的无趣而放弃某个战略意图
<MeaCulpa_> 尤其rush
<roylez> MeaCulpa: FPS Russia？
<MeaCulpa_> Russia?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喷火
<iGnome> 我经常喷火。要不，没人阻止。别人一打激素，一下子就抢了地盘
<MeaCulpa> 我去看看jay1空不空...
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> jay1没激素
<MeaCulpa> jay1空了，傻地图
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk3NTIwNDMy.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 【放放上传】牛人用火焰喷射枪烤熟全猪直接可食用 1分35秒是亮点 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我现在喜欢sldr, shotgun+smg
<iGnome> shotgun，你最好<100ping
<MeaCulpa> shotgun用来解决最后一下的
<iGnome> 前天，没开特效的那天，我当过2次fragger
<iGnome> 多次headshot
<roylez> iGnome: 然后被崽崽秒了
<iGnome> 然后被乐乐梦游，打电话影响了。
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<MeaCulpa> 地图太傻...UJE, 医生地图
<MeaCulpa> 没方向，乱打
<iGnome>  老是老地图，也没劲。要枪榴弹无限的。lol
<iGnome> 远距离，封锁房间，窗口，我最在行。
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 无敌抛物线
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈
<L-----D> 你们在讨论什么
<MeaCulpa> Oasis 那盘，抛物线太牛
<MeaCulpa> 远距离封锁
<iGnome> oasis不记得是哪个
<MeaCulpa> 2个 anti-tank gun要炸掉
<MeaCulpa> 有water pump
<MeaCulpa> ET最早就有的地图
<MeaCulpa> Allied eng 可以sush 叠罗汉装炸药
<iGnome> 美军沙漠起步的？
<MeaCulpa> 我一般会用地雷干死rush的
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<iGnome> 那封锁的少。我说的是坦克炸大门的。房子很多的那个。窗口非常多
<iGnome> 抢目标，送卡车的
<iGnome> nnnd 记得有地图集合的网页。可以看地图名的
<MeaCulpa> 你都不记名字的啊
<MeaCulpa> :)
<sevk> 
<iGnome> http://activegamer.net/et/map/824-Marrakech_Streets_2_Dawn_(Final).html
<sevk> iGnome,啥网址y MAP: Marrakech Streets 2 Dawn (Final) &bull Active Gamer
<iGnome> 就这。手气好，一点就正。
<iGnome> 中
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 这个图，呵呵
<iGnome> Maps in database:	818
<iGnome> 这个地图，窗口多，房子多
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 我喷火了...
<MeaCulpa> 无聊一阵了，啊哈
<iGnome> 破酷胖，这不是气我嘛。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋
<adam8157> =,=
<MeaCulpa> lol
<sevk> 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/AArKQ.jpg
<imtxc> c 语言里面定义指针 是 char * str  还是 char* str 还是 char *str 这样写了好呢。
<hamo> imtxc: 一般我喜欢  char *str
<MeaCulpa> 我喜欢char* str
<imtxc> hamo: MeaCulpa 我看 c prime plus 那上面它 char * str..
<hamo> imtxc: 这东西...没那么严格把...
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/2Kq6Y.jpg
 * MeaCulpa 8年没写C...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/OE3z7
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y awww cute dog.... - Imgur
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/RR25A.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/8JEW8.jpg
<imtxc> hamo: 就是问问大家都啥习惯么。
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/9QOdY.png  这个太高端了
<serflh_> 请教，ssh连接后容易掉线，如何解决？
<serflh_> 请教：ssh连接后容易掉线，如何解决？
<adam8157> imtxc: char *str
<adam8157> roylez: 大麻么
<roylez> adam8157: 漂流瓶啊
<tenzu> roylez: http://bit.ly/zLkWcq
<sevk> tenzu ⇪ t: Ruby 1.9.3-p125 is released
<imtxc> adam8157: o ^-^
<adam8157> hamo: imtxc char *str这样在同时定义多个变量的时候比较清楚
<serflh_> ssh连接后容易掉线，如何解决？
<roylez> tenzu: 这release log不知谁写的。用 ## 代替 == 应该就好了
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<hamo> adam8157: linux怎么刷新dns缓存？
<adam8157> hamo: 重启resolve服务算么?
<roylez> adam8157: 高端呢
<hamo> adam8157: how?
<roylez> hamo: 重启 dnsmasq
<hamo> roylez: 我没用这么高端的东西...
<ibodi> 人气最旺的五大网站是什么？ google, yahoo, facebook, youtube, ..?
<ibodi> 人气最旺的 irc = php , mysql , ubuntu_cn , ..., ... ?
<ibodi> 人气最旺的中文5大网站是谁？
<adam8157> hamo: 没用那些 应该不会有缓存吧
<adam8157> hamo: 我这里systemd, 不会看服务list
<hamo> adam8157: 你换fedora了...
<hamo> adam8157: 居然背叛了debian。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 办公室一直fedora啊
<hamo> adam8157: 你台式机？
<adam8157> hamo: en
 * tenzu 看破马会抚摸谁的脸
<adam8157> hamo: 公司发给哥的TP一直扔在家里用 你懂的
 * hamo 拜tenzu...
<roylez> adam8157: 公司发给哥的TP一直锁在公司抽屉里，你懂的
<ibodi> 宝马来了
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥不用
<kankan> 进来看看了
<roylez> adam8157: 费劲。不如24小时不关机的台式机方便
<hamo> roylez: 求快递给我用...
<roylez> hamo: 运费1w
<kankan> 1w韩币？
<jiero> hamo: 一万冥币？
<adam8157> hamo: 他那TP电池废了
<hamo> 1W伊拉克第纳尔
<cJether> 8-)
<cJether> 聊什么呢
<imtxc> 没有用就坏了啊？
<cJether> 大家
<jiero> hamo: 1万 英镑
<ibodi> 10.04.4 出啦，装，还是等12.04 ？
 * adam8157 求赠送TP X220i + 扩展坞
<jiero> cJether: 聊各自的主题
<jiero> adam8157: 求房子
<jiero> cJether: 你是干什么的啊。
<imtxc> ibodi: 等的过程中用啥？
<hamo> adam8157: 哥有前面那个...后面那个还在申请呢...
<kankan> 求房子+美女+管家+女仆
<ibodi> imtxc: 11.10
<jiero> ibo
 * tenzu 求赠送USD9999999999999999999
 * imtxc 求SSD
<ibodi> tenzu 天猪
<tenzu> ibodi: 地灭
<ibodi> when pig can fly
 * jiero 要求世界伏于脚下
 * jiero 升天时即可办到
<ibodi> jiero: 投资房产，会不会像当年那个“牛奶有营养”一样误导？
<jiero> ibodi: 你可以投资，但是我对此一无所知。
<ibodi> jiero: 那你求什么房尼
<MeaCulpa> 牛奶是有营养啊
<jiero> ibodi: 牛奶确实有营养，是有牛奶啊。
<jiero> ibodi: 没营养的不是牛奶
<jiero> ibodi: 我在调戏 adam8157啊
<ibodi> jiero: 那要看你营什么，养哪个。水也有营养，空气也有营养，大B也有养分。
 * hamo 求  钱多活少离家近，位高权重责任轻   的工作...
<ibodi> 体内缺少了，刚好吃那个，就有营养。每天吃一顿高丽生，也不会有营养。
<roylez> hamo: 超市零钱整理员？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jiero> ibodi:  对哦。我小时候一直因为讨厌很多食物而去翻书证明我的营养学也可以成功。
<hamo> roylez: 凤姐？？
<adam8157> jiero: 啊?
<jiero> adam8157: 没啥，调戏你一下也没关系
<adam8157> hamo: 在办公室用不着, 在家用扩展坞比较舒服 再配个大显示器和cherry键盘
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 42kill 44 death...
<jiero> MeaCulpa你耍刀子么。。
 * jiero 还记得 Urban Terror 里耍刀子达到 25 10 的抢人。
<imtxc> adam8157: cherry 这个 跟  HHKB  哪个更爽呢
<hamo> adam8157: 话说咱公司不是可以申请220么...你干吗要个大个的...
 * jiero 自认刀子加榴弹vs狙击最高记录 8:3
<imtxc> hamo adam8157 才发现你俩同事啊。
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.2.6 #1 SMP Thu Feb 16 14:20:25 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Cherrot> 都在红帽啊？
<hamo> imtxc: 现在得说前同事了...不过我还一直假装是rh的人...
<ibodi> hamo: 钱多注意别不流通；活少注意别不运动；离家近注意别漏掉风景；位高注意别掉下来；权重注意别伤到自己；责任轻别养成好吃懒做。
<adam8157> hamo: 我来的时候没让我选, 而且我放家里用 t410蛮好的
<adam8157> imtxc: 必须hhkb 但是我不敢用特殊键位, 那是一条不归路
<ibodi> hamo: 往好地方走都是好的，往好地方想都是好的。
<adam8157> imtxc: realforce 87 送我这个吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 哥你开玩笑的吧  我才YY呢。。
<adam8157> imtxc: =,=
<hamo> adam8157: 对了，你挂号信在北京处理中心能停几天？
<adam8157> hamo: 一天?
<hamo> adam8157: 那完了..我的M金只能等周一了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 主要看cherry有小键盘不舒服 
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 麻烦问下VM高手一个问题~~~~~关于主机和虚拟机的通信！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363992 是这样的 我希望自己断网的情况下可以主机与虚拟机里面的linux互相通信 但是遇到了怪事 很久以前 我把本地连接 IP设置为192.168.1.9 把里面的linux IP设置为192.168.1.7 我可以用flashFTP和CRT等工具登 …
<roylez> adam8157: 你买hhkb了？
<roylez> adam8157: 土豪土豪
<adam8157> roylez: 买个鬼
<adam8157> roylez: 就是想买cherry黑茶
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥不买realforce？
<adam8157> roylez: 买不起买不起啊
<adam8157> roylez: cherry原厂没有87啊! 怨念啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 是啊
<roylez> adam8157: ducky有啊
<adam8157> roylez: ducky也不便宜啊, 原厂好啊
<serflh_> hi
<sevk> serflh_, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<cfy> ih
 * adam8157 改用disqus之后 垃圾评论基本绝迹了
<Kandu> imtxc: 比較習慣 char*, 這樣在加 type-qualifier 比較方便。比如 const char c='c'; const char* const p= &c;
<imtxc> Kandu: 看来没人 char * str 这样用啊 我得改
<Kandu> imtxc: 這是最好的寫法
<Kandu> imtxc: 只是在寫簡短的聲明才會 char* c; char *c; 這樣寫
<imtxc> Kandu: o 啊 这样啊 谢谢你
<Kandu> imtxc: 再複雜的，就得 c prime plus 上那種才好讀了. 如 char const * volatile * const * const p;
<sevk> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian 更新时候出现“GPG error The following signatures couldn’t be http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363996 Get:1 http://mirrors.sohu.com squeeze Release.gpg [1672 B] Ign http://mirrors.sohu.com/debian/ squeeze/contrib Translation-en Ign http://mirrors.sohu.com/debian/ squeeze/main Translation-en Ign http://mirrors.sohu.com/debian/ squeeze/non-free Translation-en Get:2 http://mirr …
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了, web登录
<hamo> adam8157: 换回win来查查邮件...
<adam8157> hamo: 啊? 你们查邮件也要平台相关!!!
<cfy> 碉堡了
<hamo> adam8157: 我懒得在那边配邮件客户端了..
<adam8157> hamo: 唉......
<Kandu> cfy: 上次就想問你了，「碉堡」啥意思?
<cfy> hamo: opera mail
<cfy> Kandu: 就是很nb到爆了的意思
<cfy> Kandu: 就是nb到爆了的意思
<Kandu> cfy: 屌爆了..
<Kandu> cfy: 牛屄了
<Kandu> cfy: 查了下，是不文明用語啊..
<Stone_> 软件随想录 这本书  谁有啊？
<iGnome> 随想录，一般都像色情书籍名字。
<iGnome> cfy: 书虫子
<imtxc> Kandu: 你是怎么看到那么远的聊天记录的啊
<Stone_> 怎么会
<Stone_> TURING书籍
<Stone_> 只找到了英文版，没有中文版   谁有给我个副本好吗？
<Kandu> imtxc: 當 mailing-list 來用的..
<Stone_> ？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 文件管理器中乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=363999 我的ubuntu升级成11.10后，出现一大堆怪问题，现在最头痛的就是一个中文乱码的问题。 我从windows的机器上拷贝了一些mp3还有其他的文件到我的ubuntu上，这些文件是中文文件名的，在ubuntu上的文件管理器就显示是乱码，请问在什么地方设置 …
<ibodi> U11.10 ~== vista
<MeaCulpa> ..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<Cherrot> 中国移动的官网浏览器兼容性第一 啥也不兼容……
<ibodi> *.txt 兼容性第一！
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 我昨天看到一个兼容一切浏览器的
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 什么网站？
<jyfl987> 昨天看到 创新公司的那个平板广告 点过去看技术参数 想搜索下里头提到的东西 才发现他们是用图的 !!!
<jyfl987> 果然是兼容一切浏览器 除了 w3m without w3mimg
<Kandu> jyfl987: memoserv 是誰建的?
<jyfl987> Kandu: freenode 是个留言服务
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://blog.opendns.com/2012/02/16/tales-from-the-dnscrypt-linux-rising/
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: OpenDNS Community > Blog > Tales from the DNSCrypt: Linux Rising 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦
<woju> 安装搜狗词库，找不到creatPYDB命令是怎么回事？
<woju> 查了半天没找到
<jyfl987> lucid .4 发布了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 編譯成 .so 就好用了。主要是接口問題
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我只会用c写实现 编译成.so 有些问题我搞不定 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.dayoo.com/world/57402/201202/16/57402_105795691.htm
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 德国破解卫星电话加密算法 通话存在被窃听危险 _国际_大洋网无标题文档
<Kandu> jyfl987: 只有三個接口函數所以不夠用?
<jyfl987> 够用了 如果不够 可以考虑加个dump
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 關於UBUNTU12.04的N個問題 求高手解決 謝謝 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364001 關於UBUNTU12.04的N個問題 求高手解決 謝謝 我是WIN7+UBUNTU雙系統 用U盤裝的UBUNTU 1.每次開機進入U 都會有個NETWORK連接提示 然後就要等很久 Waiting for network configuration 中間停了半分鐘左右又開始出現這個 Waiting up to 60 more seconds for netw …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 二货，都是dev
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 二货，都是deb
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有rpm
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 家里用arch，自然有aur打包，毫无压力
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://github.com/opendns/dnscrypt-proxy
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: opendns/dnscrypt-proxy - GitHub
<MeaCulpa> openDNS 有点慢
<MeaCulpa> 反正翻墙都是远程dns无所谓了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 如果你用 c 寫。那麼 void(*)add(int,int,int); void(*)del(int,int); void(*)setClick(int); 然後 lf 載入這個 so 後，會寫入這些指標，你用這三個函數指標就好了。然後寫個 void int(void); 和 void update(void); lf 會調用 init 一次然後按照間隔 click 調用 update
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我那个c的三个接口 把del 和 set合并成一个的
<jyfl987> 就是 init update runonce 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 昨天晚上在设计虚拟的指令集 额
<jyfl987> 还没完成
<Kandu> jyfl987: 非常難設計
 * amosk 困
<Kandu> jyfl987: add 和 del 用來繪圖用，怎麼合併?
<iGnome> 2个蛋疼的。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 又不是为工业设计 随便将就下好了 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你错了 绘图不是我那个接口管的 我那个只是世界引擎
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦，那不屬於接口
<jyfl987> Kandu: 绘图是你的渲染引擎管的 你只要暴露一个接口就行了 就是 draw(x,y,color)
<jyfl987> Kandu: 如果要批量的 还要提供个 flush
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: gentoo可以装rpm和dpkg, dpkg太脏了，一水的perl
<MeaCulpa_> Debian --
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 用lua代替
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，固定大小的，是夠了，消去只需繪底色
<Kandu> jyfl987: 動態的，就不夠了。
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: Debian...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 所以没有搞动态的必要
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你又敢污蔑pl。
<iGnome> 下次打击awk
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我打算再寫個固定大小的可迴轉的
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 问下ubuntu 的terminal 配置文件路径在哪? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364004 就是自己配置的shell终端的字体颜色大小之类的那个文件怎么导出(就是自己配置的那个dragon文件)? 统计信息: 发表于 由 dragon_hdu — 2012-02-17 12:20 
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooo
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<Kandu> jyfl987: 直接改 lg.lua 就好了。這樣兩個接口。既可動態又可靜態
<roylez> cfy: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/83bb62ffjw1dq512wolw6g.gif
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: :) awk就那点功能...
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: 刚才重机枪爽了把
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 贵摸居然可以上班玩游戏...
<iGnome> 多管的重机枪？
<iGnome> cfy: 看书不
<cfy> iGnome: 你说latex?
<iGnome> 是啊
<MeaCulpa_> hamo: 休息
<iGnome> 只要看如何设置一个变量，判断的部分。 cfy
<jyfl987> Kandu: 关键要作成可分离的 这样将来就可以把世界模型运行在远程服务器上 这个渲染引擎在本地显示就可以了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 現在就是分離的
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么看？
<iGnome> 估计有啥经典手册。我没找到。
<iGnome> cfy:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=363995 就里面的2句话，如何搞定。找书。
<sevk> iGnome ⇪ ti: latex 流程图 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<cfy> iGnome: 哦，
<cfy> iGnome: 估计看不会。。。
<iGnome> 注释部分，2句哪里啊。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你现在是让lua去主动调用你引擎的接口 你应该只暴露 两个接口 一个是 draw 一个是 flush ，但问题是现在单独起的是你的渲染引擎， 所以你只需要连接 世界引擎， 用 runonce获取一串事件 然后映射成draw动作就可以了 lua脚本可以省掉了
<jyfl987> 吃饭去
 * Kandu jyfl987: 不懂
<sevk> 
<kingbo> 早
 * kingbo libreoffice 3.5提速很高
<CyrusYzGTt> kingbo§ 我起碼要等f17纔有
 * imissu hello
<kingbo> CyrusYzGTt: “纔"是什么，不认识这个字
<CyrusYzGTt> kingbo§ 才 = 纔
<kingbo> CyrusYzGTt: 你用的是F系列
<kingbo> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> kingbo§ 嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> kingbo§ 不過只要 f16還木有 elf ..就會有
<sevk> 
<imtxc> Q
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ ..你現在是人？？
<kingbo> CyrusYzGTt: F版本对稳定性要求的太死，只能自己下代码搞了
<CyrusYzGTt> kingbo§ .. 額，，不覺得，，我一般都是 直接啓用 updates-testing ,,/出問題是  包維護太少，，也出錯，，都在這
<jiero> kingbo: 是你以前用的那个设置的不好。
<jiero> kingbo: 实际上 libreoffice 3.3 - 3.5速度基本没变多少。。
 * jiero 知道正常情况下 libreoffice 在 P4 3.0Ghz 下启动需要 4s
<jiero> 好吧，gnumeric 需要 1s
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，蛋蛋， dnspod是你家那的呀， https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/python-cn/Rgt9i9SwbRU
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 矮油 是什么意思？
<adam8157> gfrog: yooo, 给我20K我就回去干
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 查了。。。
<jiero> adam8157：一边看着比基尼mm 一边coding。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<jiero> MeaCulpa你想要？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 去上海海滩coding 啊
<woju> fcitx复制了词库文件过去之后启动崩溃有人遇到过没有？
<MeaCulpa> 上海海滩有毛bikini gal
<jiero> MeaCulpa 没有吗。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa 那烟台为啥会有呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> 上海人保守
<MeaCulpa> 山东人奔放
<MeaCulpa> 上海妹子没胸
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你在魔都又不消费本地的 管他呢
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 請問局域網如何聯網 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364009 我是WIN7+UBUNTU雙系統 用U盤裝的UBUNTU 1.U下如何查看本地內外網的IP 子網掩碼 MAC地址 網關 DNS 搜索域呢 U下有沒有跟WIN下一樣的ipconfig/all的終端命令啊 2.局域網下U如何連接網絡 我是在局域網但是不是校園網的 WIN7連接要撥號 我用WIN7 …
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 怎么奔放
 * jyfl987 奔波儿霸
<jiero> ofan: 你看这里的山东人哪个不奔放
<jyfl987> jiero: 你奔放么？
<jiero> jyfl987: 你说呢
<ofan> 上海人也不保守
<jiero> jyfl987: 你说我是山东人么？
<jiero> jyfl987: 我可以算也可以不算。不典型
<MeaCulpa> 上海人是我见过的最保守的中国人了
<jiero> MeaCulpa你说穿衣服多？
<jyfl987> jiero: 你是 abc
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 各个方面
<jiero> jyfl987: 去你的。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa 不太清楚，我家就我姥爷一个上海人
<jyfl987> jiero: fuck you
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。啥？
<jyfl987> jiero: 包你举
<jiero> jyfl987: ？？？
<jiero> jyfl987: 今天吃炸药了？
<MeaCulpa> 上海人太现实，所以保守
<jiero> MeaCulpa 乌拉乌拉。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa 你已经超脱了？
<jyfl987> jiero: 吃春药了 要治一治你这个妖精
<jiero> jyfl987: ？说不定吃成辣椒了
<jyfl987> jiero: 恩 一定塞你后面
<jiero> jyfl987: 我才不要辣椒
<jyfl987> 这里有基督徒么 ？
<jyfl987> 好像基督徒是反对爆菊的
<ofan> jyfl987: 是反对同性恋
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 现实的人才奔放
<jyfl987> ofan: 这么说你是？
<jiero> ofan: 你信你说的话？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是，有朋友是
<jiero> ofan:  因为同性恋不能生孩子
<ofan> jiero: 屁
<jyfl987> ofan: 好像教皇松口了
<ofan> jyfl987: 教皇说没用
<jiero> ofan: 这就是嫉妒定义的。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，上班了没？
<ofan> jyfl987: 是圣经里说的
<adam8157> roylez: 在上班
<roylez> adam8157: 真难得
<jiero> roylez: 上班了没？
<jyfl987> ofan: 圣经可以改的 你看的是 1900年版本的 还是2000年版本的？
<jiero> roylez: 下班了没
<roylez> jiero: 没
<jiero> ofan: 还是 1800 年的？
<ofan> jyfl987: ..圣经还能改？
<jyfl987> ofan: 圣经翻译过来也可以增删改嘛 
<jyfl987> ofan: 原来你不知道 诶
<jiero> ofan: 好吧，我曾经去过教会
<ofan> jyfl987: 人家看的是原版的
<jiero> ofan: 我有当时下载了 15个版本的圣经
<ofan> jiero: 没遭到鄙视》
<jyfl987> ofan: 你去比对下 国内的官方印刷版本和家庭教会版本的圣经
<jyfl987> ofan: diff下
<ofan> jyfl987: 肯定有差别
<jiero> ofan: 我只说英文的
<ofan> jyfl987: 英文版不同版也有差别，但是内容不会变化
<adam8157> roylez: 在折腾mutt 希望有个可以同时query alias ldap和google contacts的工具
<jiero> ofan: 内容本来就是翻译的，就是翻译差异了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你同样的意思 在几百年前的措辞跟现在的措辞也是肯定有变化的
<jyfl987> 光是语法方面就要变了嘛
<ofan> adam8157: googlecl
<ofan> 全放google里，不折腾
<jiero> roylez: 哦。 拜拜
<ofan> jyfl987: 措辞不一样，意思也一样
 * jiero 大家拜拜。我开溜了
<jyfl987> ofan: 那也是改了 再说了 你觉得意思一样 有的人觉得你就是改圣经了
<roylez> adam8157: 自己写个lbdbq的插件不就好了
<ofan> adam8157: mutt貌似不能自动刷新
<roylez> adam8157: alias ldap已经是现成的
<adam8157> roylez: en
<adam8157> ofan: 有个google csv -> alias也行啊
<roylez> adam8157: 上班一个星期了，终于开始干活了
<roylez> adam8157: 看了一个星期的新闻
<roylez> adam8157: 老员工压力大啊
<ofan> adam8157: abook --convert --informat csv --outformat mutt
<adam8157> ofan: 哎哟
<adam8157> ofan: abook对中文支持如何?
<roylez> adam8157: abook中文支持不行
<ofan> set query_command = "google contacts list --title '(?i).*%s' | abook --convert --informat csv --outformat pine" 
<ofan> adam8157: 我试了，没问题
<ofan> 只是用了abook来转换格式
<Relaed> thy shall not pass !!
<woju> fcitx复制了词库文件过去之后启动崩溃有人遇到过没有？
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wireshark不能工作 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364013 Can't get list of interfaces: Can't open netlink socket 93:Protocol not supported 这个要怎么解决啊 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 思考zhe — 2012-02-17 13:46 
<adam8157> gfrog: 于是我一直以为storage room代表我们有storage的产品, 后来知道只是简单地说是储藏室....
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 还好你没认为咱们也生产pantry
<adam8157> gfrog: pantry没牌子
<gfrog> adam8157: 当年有
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，你是装修之后才来的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 2011.6.1
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是新人
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，难怪
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来pantry就在我座位后边，站起来就进pantry玩了，哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊? 奇怪的结构
<jyfl987> 有没有可能从 android机器上 利用他的 kernel modules 以及libraries 通过修改他的启动 打造自己的linux distro呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 当年只租了半层楼，去年改成租一层，今年这一层也装不下了。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 给哥邮点脆脆鲨来啊
<adam8157> roylez: 0_0
<gfrog> roylez: 今天是软趣，要不要哇？ hiahia
<adam8157> jyfl987: android for x86 已经有人做了
<roylez> gfrog: 不要。不喜欢这玩意
 * adam8157 kernel的git又挂了?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说的不是这个
<happyaron> adam8157: 额，你们公司扩张迅速啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是说 许多手机的屏幕驱动什么的是不开源的 假如你要给他做linux发行版 你是否可以在只知道他的调用情况下 使用他那一套编译好的库 构建一个发行版在上面
<MeaCulpa> 扩来魔都吧
<Guest73500> MeaCulpa RH在魔都有s办公室
<MeaCulpa> 又没干活的
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 读到一篇关于UBUNTU 12.04详细测试文章 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364015 链接：http://server.zol.com.cn/273/2738885.html；其中，我感觉很欣慰的是12.04的功耗比11.10等前几个版本显著降低了，我的笔记本又有希望了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liweiweilw — 2012-02-17 14:08 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有看过android的 init文件么 看起来很像事件型的 on boot on xx这样
<WiiW> http://www.gamefront.com/files/3616646/wolfet_exe
<sevk> WiiW,啥网址y Wolfenstein Enemy Territory | Files | wolfet.exe | Demos | Official Releases | Game Front
<soya> p
<soya> Sorry，发错了
<XwinX> iGnome: 
<amosk> adam8157, kernel git 回来了
<adam8157> jyfl987: happyaron amosk 刚不在
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 【如何卸载kwrite】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364017 如何卸载kwrite，而不是整个kde 统计信息: 发表于 由 zcnnbb — 2012-02-17 14:31 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我刚afk
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<gfrog> adam8157: 下周udev的tech talk你去听嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 去, 我以前写过一个小的嵌入式的udev的实现
<gfrog> adam8157: wow，牛人蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 牛
<adam8157> gfrog: 只有百十来行...
<roylez> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 我想问下 有没河南网通的朋友 我怎么配置上不去网呢？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364018 晚上都是些 老版本的 客户端 没法上网！ 有河南的网通的客户端 朋友能在 11.10 版本里面上网吗？？？请教了！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 houyi521 — 2012-02-17 14:39 
<MeaCulpa_> 牛蛋
<flh> 大家好聚好散
<sevk> flh, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<huntxu> 大家好糾結
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • sh和bash的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364020 下面是一个很简单的程序，但是用sh和bash执行得出的结果不同： 先不指明解析器 代码.png 在终端里运行 sh shiyan.sh 和 bash shiyan.sh 分别对 大写字母A 进行判断 运行结果.png 用sh解析可以正确判断出是大写字母，但是用bash解析就会认为A是小写字母，为什么啊？ …
<hoxily_unixcours> ksjddj??
<jiero> 谁会提供类似 Skype 但 PC-PC 端的通话功能？
<adam8157> jyfl987: skype的pc客户端?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你太懒了 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你想回复 jiero 结果回复我了 肯定是你只想打两个字母 ji 就按tab 但是 i和y靠得近 所以你打错了
<adam8157> jiero: ^^
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我只打了一个j
<adam8157> lol
<MeaCulpa> jiero: dd if=/dev/dsp | ssh -C username@host dd of=/dev/dsp
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那居然没冲突
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这招不管用了
<dingyichen> jiero, 很多啊, google-talk 或 google+ 就可啊
<jyfl987> lucid上我的机器这样不行了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ....
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 似乎 pulseaudio是罪魁祸首
<MeaCulpa> ssh 的cypher设置成最烂的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你那里dsp这个设备改了？
<jiero> dingyichen: 那些效果不够好啊。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好像被独占了 
<jyfl987> dsp貌似么有了
<MeaCulpa> o...
<jiero> pulseaudio 我是觉得不错。。。自从用了他2个版本之后 ubuntu 就再也没出现要调声音的问题了
<jiero> 以前 alsa的时候经常不出声。
<dingyichen> jiero, 其實這跟網路品質比較有關....
<flh> hi
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 似乎很久之前就没dsp这设备了？
<sevk> flh, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<imtxc> cp 或mv 的时候能不能有个进度或者速度呢》
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以阿 你还活在历史的垃圾堆里哈
<flh> 163源的速度慢了是不是？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: jyfl987 ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: //摊手，linux的世界变化太快
<microcai> hi\
<microcai> XwinX:  hi
<gfrog> microcai: 微菜
<sevk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<microcai> gfrog: :D 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我glibc都2.14.1-r2...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: so what
<microcai> MeaCulpa arch 上已经 2.15 
<MeaCulpa> microcai: :)
<MeaCulpa> 我还是alsa :)
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ ..gmlive的父神？？
 * gfrog ubuntu用户表示还在用glibc-2.13
<jyfl987> microcai: XwinX calloc是不是默认给每个word都初始化为0的？
<microcai> jyfl987: yep
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不是
<XwinX> jyfl987: 说错， 是
<jyfl987> XwinX: heng
<XwinX> jyfl987: 哼啥？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你现在越来越敷衍我了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 尽量不要用calloc啦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为何？
<jyfl987> adam8157: calloc不是可以保证对齐么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 对齐? 其实大家都对齐
<ofan> 有基情
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这么说也对 我想到 struct 可能sizeof 不是对齐的 用malloc算出来的可能有问题 但是想想看 现在的struct都对齐了
<ofan> jyfl987 | XwinX: 你现在越来越敷衍我了    
<jiero> ofan: 激情无限的ofan
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是鸡肚教马龙派的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我刚才不知道，看了 man 才发现 calloc 是清0的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 而且底层C库其实都是对齐的分, 问内核多要了很多, 没给你用就是了
<ofan> 跟我有什么关系
<jiero> ofan:  奥林匹克是建筑垃圾制造盛会
<ofan> 重启..
<jyfl987> XwinX: 看来还是我看书比你仔细 我以前看书时候知道的 不过不肯定 所以问问你俩
<jyfl987> 以后我要多问 microcai 
<jyfl987> 和 adam8157 
<XwinX> jyfl987: 嗯 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我都手生了 还问我...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你搞kernel不要自己改点东西？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 多问 microcai
<jiero> adam8157: 给我写个bash gui optipng 的外壳吧
<adam8157> jiero: zenity不就现成的么
<jyfl987> 薇菜轻易不路面的
<jiero> adam8157: 对啊。
<jiero> adam8157: 我写的漏洞百出
<flh> 你们讨论什么啊？？？
<jiero> 我掉线了
<jiero> 可恶啊。。。都38分了。 超时38 分钟 ，回家
<jiero> 大家拜拜
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.10升级到11.04后无法连接到路由器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364025 我之前用的是ubuntu10.10，当时可以连接到家里的无线路由器。后来升级成11.04后，就不能连接无线路由器了。就是点那个网络标志，只出现有线，不再像以前那样有无线的了。我是新手，请问大家怎样解决啊？？或者怎样将 …
<flh> 今年的风速慢了没有？
<microcai> 诶
<Stone_> dreaming in code 这本书  谁有？
 * gfrog RH 的bugzilla又快有大整了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊 整啥
 * gfrog 上次700000的时候差了几个没抢到。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 800000
<roylez> gfrog: .....
<adam8157> gfrog: 我饿了
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，饼干
<adam8157> gfrog: 貌似快没了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在公司？
<MeaCulpa> 在家
<zer4tul> 这也能抢整……
<Guest73500> adam8157: 谁要讲udev?
<adam8157> Guest73500: 蛤蟆你隐藏的真深
<adam8157> Guest73500: zupeng
<MeaCulpa> 你们不错么，还有这个听
<MeaCulpa> udev的配置文件有点恶心....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 加了free以后 原来用 valgrind分析 内存使用上G 现在只有7m了 刚好是两个world加一些events的内存占用
<jyfl987> Kandu: 搞定了 hmm
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一般恶心吧。想想hal吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: free... 你没free...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我全局-hal了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是那个 events没有free
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过还是有大量的calloc
<jyfl987> adam8157: 用 malloc代替 calloc需要自己做memset吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hal, dbus，肮脏玩意全来了啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 如果需要的话
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为何有不需要的时候？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 刚分配完就被数据填充了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 
<jyfl987> adam8157: calloc是不是有n次分配动作？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<adam8157> jyfl987: 如果你分配多块的话 可能有多次
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是说 calloc(n, size_t) 这个时候是不是有n次申请？
<CyrusYzGTt> glibc-2.14.90-24.fc16.5.x86_64
<jyfl987> 还是只是先malloc(n*size_t) 然后做 n次memset
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不一定有n次 从0-n次不等
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 
<XwinX> jyfl987: 如果你的数据结构单一，又想快速的话，自己管理空闲内存连表吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: malloc的话是一块 calloc是多块
<XwinX> jyfl987: 堆分配和释放很慢的
<Guest73500> adam8157: jyfl987  也是一块
<adam8157> Guest73500: 是连起来的多块 有可能是一块
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧
<jyfl987> XwinX: 确实很单一 你看过我的代码 就两种类型 一个 world 里面全是cell结构 cell结构是一个32bit的struct 
<hamo> adam8157:  calloc其实就是malloc...     在calloc里面，把 n 和size 给乘起来了..然后传给malloc
<jyfl987> XwinX: 另外就是 events 这个也是32bit单一的event类型的数组
<jyfl987> hamo: 额 就这样？
<hamo> jyfl987: 你看内核的kcalloc   glibc里的差不多
<adam8157> hamo: 那得看C库的实现, 这个函数的标准定义没有这么要求.
<jyfl987> hamo: 没有 memset动作？
<adam8157> hamo: 不可以想当然的这么用
<jyfl987> hamo: 把代码片段贴出来看看
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> what
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆怎么今天又来这了 hamo 
<roylez> palomino|working: 提提神
<palomino|working> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> 有視頻教你在辦公室如何偷情，， http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N00h-0TynAY&feature=b-mv-user
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - How to Have Sex in the Office and Not Get Caught
<hamo> jyfl987: 因为最近内核的人发现kcalloc实现有问题..我就详细看了一下这个函数...内核有个标志  GFP_ZERO  传给kmalloc  然后kmalloc自己就给他清零了..
<jyfl987> hamo: 这两个函数的代码贴出来给我看看 
<iGnome> 一些基础的东西，讨论这么热闹。。
<iGnome> 应该蒙头自己看书
<iGnome> 说点娱乐的东西吧
<iGnome> roylez: 发图了
<hamo> jyfl987: 我这是内核的函数....
<sevk> 
<roylez> iGnome: 你下班我就发 lol
<iGnome> 现在呢
<iGnome> 额，都4点了
<jyfl987> hamo: 那你告诉我在内核哪个文件里 我去看看
<Ansik> 要用c实现一个从FTP服务器上自动下载指定目录下的全部文件的小程序，难不难？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我设置打印机 打印个图 结果给我打印了几十页 wtf
<jyfl987> linux下这个 cupsd可真坑阿
<hamo> jyfl987: 等我给你找阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: cups很强大 hamo 你说是吧
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。。
<hamo> jyfl987: http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v3.2.6/include/linux/slab.h#L243
<jyfl987> adam8157: wtf 刚才前台的人来找我了 ！！！！
<jyfl987> 浪费了那么多纸
<gfrog> jyfl987: 才几十页就来找你啦。。。 管的好严哦
<jyfl987> 重启下
<ofan> Ansik: system("ftp ...")
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/coastal-com-site-free-glasses-activities-ray-ban-guess-esprit-converse-again.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Coastal.com网站新用户免费配镜活动（Ray Ban、GUESS、Esprit、Converse），Again » 什么值得买
<adam8157> roylez: 这网站屏蔽转运公司
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 害得我重启一次
<jyfl987> hamo: 没找到 kalloc于 slab.h下 我的是 linux-2.6.32
 * adam8157 Red Hat 招聘内核测试工程师和实习生啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
 * adam8157 Red Hat 招聘内核测试工程师和实习生啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不會寫代碼不會編程，，可以麼？？
<adam8157> hamo: 那个ftp现在多了两本kindle书
<hamo> jyfl987: 我给你的地址你看了么？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 啥书？
<jyfl987> hamo: 我没看你的地址 额 你重新发下 我还以为在我本地的内核代码里会有
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，，我說說而已，不要較真，，
<adam8157> hamo: Sed & Awk.mobi TCPIP Illustrated, Volume 1 - The Protocols.mobi(2ed)
<hamo> jyfl987: http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v3.2.6/include/linux/slab.h#L243
<roylez> hamo: 表演下跟青蛙君 gfrog 用舌头拔河
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> ....
<jyfl987> hamo: cupsd如何清除打印队列？
<hamo> jyfl987: restart
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不 alloc world 了?
<jyfl987> hamo: 原来这么简单 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 已经搞好了 现在内存占用只有7m左右了
<jyfl987> 应该说使用
<hamo> jyfl987: 大道至简阿..
<jyfl987> hamo: 好吧 早知道就不用重启了 
<gfrog> adam8157: 2ed你也看？ 据说写的暴烂？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 记忆中口碑挺差，我看看是不是之前看到的那本
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚出...
<jyfl987> adam8157: hamo给的那个web界面不错 不知道有没有python版本的
<adam8157> jyfl987: lxr这个索引确实不错
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要是 googlecode 或者 github也提供这种界面就好了 web上修改代码
<Kandu> jyfl987: ..可以改的
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 用cookie，就不需要多次memset了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 改什么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我 update 下。你還沒上傳?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 怎么说？ 要不咱们去那个频道详细说？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自己装 自己生成
<jyfl987> Kandu: wait
<adam8157> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxr/
<Kandu> jyfl987: web 修改
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: LXR Cross Referencer | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://lxr.gwbnsh.net.cn/#python/
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y LXR /
<jyfl987> Kandu: 上传了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 关键是得google code 和 github这种大佬部署阿
<MaskRay> jyfl987: if last_visited[x][y] != timestamp then mark (x,y) as invalid else (x,y) is brand new end
<jyfl987> MaskRay: ?
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们哪里房租几何?
<gfrog> adam8157: 3k2-3k5
<gfrog> adam8157: 两居
<adam8157> gfrog: 哇 米人...
<ofan> 好贵
<gfrog> adam8157: 合租
<adam8157> gfrog: 那还好, 还有光纤
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯
<tenzu> 竟然掉了
<adam8157> gfrog: 要是公司周围有小区有光纤就好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 双榆树那边在升级，半小时腿程之内
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦? 那我可以考虑搬到那边
<gfrog> adam8157: 房租很贵哦，2居4k起，一居接近3k
<jyfl987> adam8157: 帝都最近不是在三个地方升级电话局了么
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 那我还是科源找个地方好了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<user8888> 各位有逛新闻组的没？
<iGnome> 2居啥概念？ gfrog
<user8888> 就是usenet
<ofan> usenet收费吧
<adam8157> 新闻租现在质量不高
<iGnome> 格玛不做声
<adam8157> iGnome: 两室一厅
<adam8157> iGnome: 壕, 来北京买房吧 我帮你看着
<gfrog> iGnome: 两室一厅
<gfrog> iGnome: 或者两室没厅
<amosk> adam8157, 咋成天在讨论房子。。。。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> amosk: 我要准备搬了 5.1
<gfrog> adam8157: 我有个sx在四通桥的房子4月到期。。。
<hamo> jyfl987: 看到代码了么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过1.9k。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: sx?
<gfrog> adam8157: 师兄
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于linux情况下的php的require_once的绝对路径 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364034 原先php文件是在xp下的，文件开头读是包含其他php文件，用require_once('d:\\www\\oa\\func.php');到了linux下该如何写这个地址？我换成var/www/oa/func.php不对 统计信息: 发表于 由 michael3832628 — 2012-02-17 16:35 
<iGnome> 多大面积呢
<jyfl987> hamo: 看到了 那工具很不错
<MaskRay> 求可用nntp server
<amosk> adam8157, 我一个女同学刚来北京工作，求合租。。
<gfrog> iGnome: 一般50平上下，或者更小
<iGnome> adam8157: 你咋不去和xx合租算了。
<jyfl987> amosk: 多大？
<amosk> adam8157, 在国贸那边上班
<adam8157> amosk: 哦?
<adam8157> amosk: 那算了
<iGnome> gfrog: 2居这么小哦
<gfrog> amosk: 你还不如直接求合体算了。。。
<jyfl987> amosk: 倒是可以跟我 不过我要6月才换房子
<gfrog> iGnome: 大哥，这里是帝都
<adam8157> amosk: 租不到一块儿
<iGnome> 合体。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 看過了，還是老算法
<amosk> gfrog, ..
<jyfl987> Kandu: 现在是双世界 一个显示 一个镜像
<user8888> 虽然新闻组质量不高，但也没有比较好的讨论地点
<iGnome> 我有一个40平方的。才租1k6
<Kandu> jyfl987: 就是這種做法不可取
<Kandu> jyfl987: 是你代碼中最慢的部分
<Kandu> jyfl987: total heap usage: 203 allocs, 200 frees, 1,113,294,432 bytes allocated
<amosk> iGnome, 在哪一块？
<adam8157> amosk: 在长沙
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你不要想着 65536*65536
<iGnome> lol
 * amosk  好多人住香山那边，其实不错的。。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 就 960x960 你自己寫的
 * amosk ....
<Kandu> jyfl987: 都 alloc 1G
<Kandu> jyfl987: 還 memcpy
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不对 这 203allocs是 event 不断的alloc搞出来的 
<user8888> MaskRay: 比如新帆，或者cn99什么的
 * wzlxx 谁用过slackware?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你自己看代码不仔细 我在改这个 event的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦，知道了我錯了
<jyfl987> Kandu: fuck 
<user8888> 主要是想新闻组能否同步到邮件，那就方便了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 太粗鲁了
<gfrog> adam8157: 之前你们组不是有人转租房子嘛？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 对他这种人就应该如此
<amosk> adam8157, iGnome 西安，大雁塔附近，三十一厅1600。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我5月才住啊
<wzlxx> * 以后上网不便，想换个发行版，不用天天更新的，稳定快速就行，用于开发
<Kandu> jyfl987: memcpy(w->old_cells, w->cells, total);
<gfrog> amosk: 话说我那个师兄要找鸟巢亚运村附近的房子呢，要不我帮你那个女同学联系联系？ lol
<Kandu> jyfl987: 就這個，還沒改過來
<adam8157> wzlxx: 你不更新不就完了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我跟你说 一个是events的 alloc问题 可以改进 另外一个是 set_cell那用了不少乘法 这个也可以改进
<iGnome> amosk: 没去过西安
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，那你这么早就找？ 找了也没法租
<tenzu> amosk: 曲江么?
<iGnome> adam8157: 你工资高，应该住酒店。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我在烦恼, 先找个周围的便宜的新的有光纤的...
<adam8157> iGnome: ca
<gfrog> adam8157: 要求真多
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我不是在改么 我现在给 world绑定一个events 再镜像一个 这样不断的把events的镜像扔出去
<amosk> gfrog, , 国贸上班，在东南方向找比较好
<Kandu> jyfl987: 每次都 memcpy 整個世界
<jyfl987> Kandu: 就不需要 不断的alloc了
<amosk> gfrog, 便宜，上班方便
<gfrog> amosk: 东南方向是民工村，跟中关村遥相呼应
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那又怎样 你的维护链表的方式碰到事件多的情况比我那个还慢
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不是 alloc 的問題，是「每次都 memcpy 整個世界」的問題
<amosk> gfrog, 我不清楚，一个朋友在那边租着，我回头问问。
<adam8157> amosk: 你那里房租几何?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我知道你的意思了
<gfrog> amosk: 东南边通州和亦庄俩民工重灾区。。。 啧啧
<amosk> adam8157, 5300 / 月
 * amosk fuck 
<adam8157> amosk: ............................................
<jyfl987> Kandu: 把变动部分更新到到世界去
<adam8157> amosk: 壕啊壕啊壕
<jyfl987> Kandu: 所以不需要一个镜像世界了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 人家是devel，务必淡定。
<amosk> adam8157, 房子太烂了，老房子。  不过暖气比较给力
<adam8157> amosk: 几个人租?
<gfrog> adam8157: 老实儿跟我去上地吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: 但是需要新写个函数 根据事件来更新 
<amosk> gfrog, 4个
<adam8157> gfrog: 讨厌十三号线沿线
<jyfl987> adam8157: 去了上地记得开个20m光纤
<amosk> adam8157, 上地挺好的
<gfrog> adam8157: 那您不挨着地铁啊，跟我一样骑车~
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，這樣就完事了
<adam8157> amosk: gfrog 我还是老老实实科源吧
<amosk> adam8157, 我在科苑住过三个月，小区不错
<gfrog> adam8157: 为嘛讨厌13号线沿线？ 是因为沿线都是农村嘛？ 除了城中村就是民工村要么就是真农村
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那我改改吧 那个 set_cell的偏移计算其实也耗费挺大的 有16个除法和8个乘法
<amosk> adam8157, 每天回去晚，从门上翻过去。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 去清华租个宿舍？ lol
<amosk> gfrog, 这个靠谱，贵不？
<gfrog> amosk: 没租过，没那门路
 * amosk adam8157 gfrog 说说周末去哪玩吧，，，， 别老说房子
<amosk> 798 ？？
<adam8157> amosk: 三个基友分两波找我吃饭
<gfrog> amosk: 蛋蛋一定是周末找房子。。。 啊哈哈
<jyfl987> Kandu: valgrind如何profile?
<gfrog> adam8157: 成天面基
<jyfl987> Kandu: 想看看哪个函数耗时最长
 * adam8157 afk
<amosk> adam8157,  1 +2 = 3 , 1 +1 = 2 ? 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不用看，只是幾次乘法加法的，肯定不會慢。每次都 copy 幾M 內存的，肯定不會快
<jyfl987> Kandu: 才3m
<MaskRay> jyfl987: gprof
<Kandu> jyfl987: XD
<Kandu> jyfl987: 改啥，剛逗你的
<roylez> adam8157: 成天面基
<Kandu> jyfl987: 又不是做動態世界，或者大世界，你現在的已經夠用了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 还是改改吧 我想看看极限在哪里
<Kandu> jyfl987: 世界小於 100x100 的，你寫的，足夠快了，什麼都不用改的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我是准备跟你玩 1024*1024的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 1000x10000 的，每次才 copy 1M 無所謂的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那个vcpu你注意看他的寻址范围
 * hamo 走啦...下班面基去...
<Kandu> jyfl987: 太快了，人眼看不清的。你還是開始寫服務端和網路部分吧
 * gfrog 基情四射的 hamo
<Kandu> jyfl987: 1000x1000* 多了個0
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不过我怀疑 遍历事件做更新是否会被memcpy快
<Kandu> jyfl987: 肯定要快的，不管小世界還是大世界
<jyfl987> 我想的是 事件里存相对偏移  (0, alive), (+13, alive), (+1, dead) 这样
<jyfl987> 这样就避免了用x,y还要做一次乘法
<Kandu> jyfl987: 已經夠快了，就不用優化了。你不寫服務端和網路，周末就沒得玩了
<jyfl987> Kandu: hmm 可以在本地玩 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你给我写渲染的 用你那个起 我这个作成库 再把vcpu装上 就可以了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 不要死优化不重要的地方啊
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我们各出一个代码 作成rom让vcpu加载 轮流执行 跑个1个小时 看看谁赢
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你用 pygame 就好了嘛
<jyfl987> Kandu: pygame 那个渲染都慢 额
<jyfl987> Kandu: 要是pygame不慢 我早就做出来了 python走cython包装下我的c库 就可以用了
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手误操作将/bin/ls rm ，请问有什么办法取回？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364037 新手误操作将/bin/ls rm ，请问有什么办法取回？ 万分感谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 夏先生 — 2012-02-17 17:02 
<wzlxx> 谁用过slackware？给点评价，想转
<roylez> adam8157: ee走了？
<adam8157> roylez: 貌似是
<adam8157> sevk: 可以在这里回复么?
<tenzu> 可以说神坏话了么?
<adam8157> sevk: help
<adam8157> tenzu: 准
<adam8157> wzlxx: 建议就是别用
<tenzu> adam8157: 谢当隆恩
<jiero> 神的好话
<sevk> adam8157, 不，我不认为我可以做到这一点。  ㍩ 
<jiero> adam8157: 用了 PClinuxOS2012 了吗？
<adam8157> jiero: no
 * jiero 感觉 Kubuntu 走了，或许这个又有人用了
<jyfl987> jiero: lubuntu挺好的
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/zeEjp.jpg
<jiero> jyfl987: 我用在老电脑上，不过傻）
<wzlxx> adam8157: 以后上网不便了，滚动的不行了
<adam8157> wzlxx: 你不更新不就完了嘛!
<jiero> jyfl987: 预装的3个包就 bug到几乎不能用——
<adam8157> sevk: 你干啥
<tenzu> adam8157: 你这是肿么了?
<adam8157> tenzu: 连机器人都欺负我
<wzlxx> adam8157: 那那天能更新了，一更新说不定就挂了
<adam8157> wzlxx: debian stable
<jiero> jyfl987: 一： pacmanfm ，死掉垮掉家常便饭； 二：lxpanel，直接100% cpu 占用；三，gnumeric，变态的 bug。。。
<wzlxx> adam8157: 上次升级，有点问题，当时没注意，现在都用不成电脑了
<wzlxx> adam8157: arch libpng的问题
<adam8157> wzlxx: slackware 连依赖都不解决, 用它就是自找麻烦, 你又不是老怪物 何必呢
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦，忘记了还有 lightdm，我第一次就启动不了，
<jiero> jyfl987: 用其他 tty 登录，卸载了 lightdm，换了 gdm才能用了。。。
<tenzu> jiero: pacmanfm有那么夸张么?
<jiero> tenzu: 为什么能，能告诉我为什么吗。。。
<wzlxx> adam8157: 我的本子是acer 3750G，估计硬件还有点新……
<jiero> tenzu: 随便挂载就 segment fault
<adam8157> wzlxx: 新咋了 我给我妈刚买的电脑也装的stable
<jiero> adam8157: 老（配置）新电脑吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 这我还真没遇到过, 可能是以前没这毛病
<adam8157> jiero: 新的
<jiero> tenzu: 恩，很久很久以前，还没重写的时候我一直用。
<jiero> adam8157: amd？
<wzlxx> adam8157: 显卡还得自己整？我的ARCH都感觉没我台机运行着爽
<adam8157> wzlxx: 反正不建议slackware
<adam8157> jiero: intel
<jiero> wzlxx: 自动用默认的吧。整什么整？
<ora> 从arch转移到chakra 感觉良好，arch更新太快了
<wzlxx> adam8157: 网上说需要的库一般都默认安装的……
<wzlxx> 依赖问题应该不是太大的问题
<jiero> adam8157: 好吧，我觉得intel 4500HD大概是目前最好的linux集成显卡了
<adam8157> wzlxx: 反正不推荐
<tenzu> 推荐arch
<wzlxx> 3750G刚买来的时候网卡都驱动不了，旧版的arch
<tenzu> LOL
<wzlxx> tenzu: 现在上面运行的是ARCH
<jiero> arch难道走向衰退期了？
<jiero> lol
<wzlxx> tenzu: 不过不是很爽
 * adam8157 debian最高
<tenzu> wzlxx: 那其他distro应该也不会差太多吧
<mugebjgd> wzlxx: 我家3台arch 三个amd显卡 有新有旧
<jiero> adam8157: 你会被领导劈了。
<tenzu> adam8157: OSX 10.7 万岁
<MaskRay> adam8157: 叛党。。
<MaskRay> adam8157: 叛教
<adam8157> MaskRay: 从哪里叛 我从ubuntu叛的 算么?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 异端
<wzlxx> adam8157: 你还不用RT啊
<adam8157> MaskRay: - -
<MaskRay> adam8157: 不安分用redhat的。。
 * jiero 其实用的最多的是 OS X 10.4 之后10.5 10.6 都是在别人电脑上没咋耍。
<adam8157> MaskRay: ...
<wzlxx> adam8157: 不用RT，老板会揍你的
<ofan> 要出10.8了
<roylez> adam8157: 你翻天了。居然敢说debian最高
<Kandu> jyfl987: py 代碼的算法優化下，應該夠快了
<ofan> 用了下iMessage,够垃圾的
<adam8157> wzlxx: RH好吧, 我在办公室用fedora的, 但我不说是fedora谁也看不出来是fedora
<jiero> ofan: 要出 web os 2.0了，我想要在 
<jiero> 桌面上用。
 * MaskRay 开始批斗adam
<jiero> 桌面上耍 web os ！
<adam8157> roylez: debian确实好啊
<wzlxx> adam8157: 你已经叛逃都大便了？
<ofan> redhat半年不更新下软件吧
<jiero> wzlxx: 。。。他一直用debian吧。。。
<adam8157> wzlxx: 用debian好多年了
<XwinX> adam8157: 你一个redhat员工，鼓吹 debian?
<wzlxx> stable?
<ofan> centos上要什么什么没有
<adam8157> ofan: 谁说不更新! redhat的内核3-4周一更新
<user8888> adam8157: 是redhat的员工啊？那是有点过分了
<adam8157> sevk: 刚为啥给我+q
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你不也鼓吹arch
<ofan> adam8157: 源里软件都很久
 * jiero 支持阿当把异端们都踢了。
 * adam8157 我们不要求用啥发行版
<XiaoQing> ofan: ~~~~
<XiaoQing> adam8157: ~~~~
<sevk> adam8157, 你有说话更清楚。  ㍩ 
<wzlxx> arch我现在感觉更新太快了，没网的人受不了了已经 
<mugebjgd> wzlxx: 不升级就完了
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/a/FW8Gj
<adam8157> XiaoQing: maya你来啦
<mugebjgd> wzlxx: 至于得么
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 系丫~
<ofan> 卧槽 arch简直sb了
<wzlxx> mugebjgd: 所以打断叛逃
<wzlxx> 打算
<jiero> XiaoQing:周五回家
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我鼓吹arch了吗?
<ofan> 又更新了pacman
<XiaoQing> jiero: 恩  下午  星期天回去
<jyfl987> XwinX: 怎么不鼓吹
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我什么时候鼓吹了？
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 不好好看书, 一放假就上网 哼哼
<XiaoQing> adam8157: O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<wzlxx> ofan: 打鸡血了
<mugebjgd> wzlxx: debian stable
<roylez> adam8157: 下班
<jyfl987> Kandu: nnd 改成skip offset更新时候要做除法算x,y 所以我只好回退了
<wzlxx> mugebjgd: 在考虑slack
<ofan> 只要更新pacman 就得搞各种workaround
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 升级gtk+库后，部分gtk+程序闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364039 系统xubuntu 11.10。 上次更新了libgtk等各个gtk包之后，也出现了这个问题，无奈重装，重装之后倒没问题。 这次libgtk等几个包又更新了，结果问题又来了。 Code: xx@xx:~$ gedit (gedit:2946): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_ …
<mugebjgd> wzlxx: 脑袋进水了？
<adam8157> roylez: 慢走
<ofan> mugebjgd: 脑袋里本来就是睡
<wzlxx> mugebjgd: 汗……
<ofan> æ°´
<ofan> 用unix吧
<ofan> linux没前途了
<jiero> ofan: 你个好玩的家伙啊。
<mugebjgd> wzlxx: 用win吧
<ofan> jiero: 真的，现在越来越这么觉得
<MaskRay> jyfl987: width*height*sizeof(int(*)[height]) 这个空间能接受不？能的话就用格子存next指针
<ofan> jiero: 以后我都尽量写posix兼容的，尽量不用gnu扩展，不过gnu的某些工具实在太好用了
<jyfl987> ofan: 等到 posix 接受了 gnu扩展 你就傻逼了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 为何这么干？ 你还是用代码说话吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 接受就接受
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 提交一份完整代码就好
<ofan> jyfl987: 不过不太可能，unix的人对gpl没什么好感
<ofan> 宁可自己实现
<ora> posix也很庞大额。。
<wzlxx> 不太会用大便，看来大家还是对大便评价高啊，slack看来真是老了
<wzlxx> adam8157: 你现在用stable? 天天不更新？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 我妈用stable 天天不更新. 我用unstable 天天更新
<MeaCulpa> ...
<wzlxx> adam8157: 我用过几天的SID，感觉不是很好，上次就又换回来ARCH了
<ofan> arch最近太疯狂
<ofan> 显得没事竟升级pacman
<wzlxx> ofan: 弄的我现在电脑都用不成
<MeaCulpa> arch 一向很疯狂
<XwinX> ofan: 升 pacman 怎么了？
<ofan> wzlxx: 习惯就好了
<MeaCulpa> binary rolling 想不疯狂也难
<wzlxx> 大便都6了现在
<ofan> XwinX: 很多用yaourt的，有各种问题
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不乱搞pacman,一点事都没有
<ora> Chakra 现在是semi-rolling 推荐额
<XwinX> ofan: 用 yaourt 为啥有各种问题？
<ofan> XwinX: 升级不了pacman,pacman 又得必须升级
<ofan> 升级pacman 又各种冲突
<XwinX> ofan: ...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<XwinX> ofan: 用 git 版本的 yaourt 
<ofan> 不用
<XwinX> ofan: 那就是你自己的总理 了
<XwinX> 问题
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没遇到你这个问题
<wzlxx> adam8157: 想起来了，当时感觉SID不爽的是更新速度跟ARCH差太远了
<ofan> 那就成了gentoo了
<mugebjgd> 我老婆跑arch 很happy
<ofan> mugebjgd: 从不更新吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我偷偷的给他ssh 更新
<wzlxx> 滚动 有网的话不是问题，有问题可以解决问题，但没网的话，跑到一个地方升级，回来挂了就没发弄了
<ofan> yaourt经常升级跟不上pacman
<mugebjgd> wzlxx: 自己不看news 能赖谁
<ofan> 刚才升级就提示gcc版本不对
<MaskRay> jyfl987: o
<ofan> XwinX: 官方的问题
<ora> 现在没pacman.static了
<ofan> 根本不考虑用yaourt的
 * adam8157 给老妈电脑装了花生壳, ssh上去装软件, 升级系统, 修电脑
<XwinX> ofan: 又不是官方的
<ofan> 没人直接用pacman,除非从不用aur
<wzlxx> 汗，今天是什么日子，刚下班人就快走完了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没遇到过你说的问题
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我遇到n次了
<ofan> 每次pacman升级都有问题
<mugebjgd> ofan: 人品不好
<XwinX> wind@intel:~%(1) pacman -Q yaourt-git 
<XwinX> yaourt-git 20111014-1
<XwinX> wind@intel:~%
<jiero> ...
<adam8157> wzlxx: 周五
<jiero> 这么老的。
<XwinX> ofan: 我的 yaourt 是 去年装的， 没见pacman 升级就挂了啊
<jiero> 另外，fcitx的皮肤这么差劲也没人提及额。
<jiero> 有点想要改了
<ofan> XwinX: yaourt -Syu的时候提示要先升级pacman
<ofan> 然后检查依赖有冲突
<ofan> 每次都这样
<mugebjgd> ofan: 用packer
<mugebjgd> ofan: packer -Syu
<mugebjgd> ofan: 很久不用yaourt的
<wzlxx`> debian-6.0.4-i386-cd-1.iso
<ofan> 懒得弄了
<ofan> 有空把vps换成bsd的
<adam8157> jyfl987: python用啥建索引和跳转
<ofan> pacman一直就是个半成品
<MaskRay> adam8157: ctags
<mugebjgd> ofan: 直接yaourt packer
<XwinX> ofan: 所以叫你直接用 yaourt-git 嘛
<mugebjgd> ofan: 直接用packer 根本没有问题
<wzlxx> debian-6.0.4-i386-cd-1.iso 这个是stable?
<ofan> mugebjgd: packer还要输密码
<mugebjgd> ofan: 写下visudo
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何清除“使用应用程序打开”对话框里的应用程序列表项？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364042 各位好，我在打开一个网络链接时，弹出对话框说“此链接需要使用应用程序打开”。因为我对Ubuntu不熟悉，所以选了一些错误的应用程序，结果这些错误的应用程序就留在列表里了，很别扭，请教各位 …
<ofan> 有密码也好，省着谁都能装软件
<wzlxx> debian更新周期是多长？
<lidb> wzlxx, 不延期就是18个月
<jiero> adam8157: 你妈用debian做什么事情？
<adam8157> jiero: 上网看电视剧, webqq 和我skype
<jiero> adam8157: 你不是不允许用 skype 么。
<adam8157> jiero: 公司不让 家里还不让么
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。
<mugebjgd> adam8157: veetle
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 很赞
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 啥东西
<jiero> mugebjgd: 那是？
<adam8157> jiero: 你在澳洲哪里
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 网络电视
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 美剧大把大把的
<mugebjgd> 全平台通吃
<jiero> adam8157: 靠近悉尼机场的地方
<ofan> 只因为在人群中多看了你一眼，就被你老公打成猪脸....
<adam8157> mugebjgd: o? 看看
<jiero> mugebjgd: 竟然是 shell
<jiero> mugebjgd: 难道又要被 mplayer钉在耻辱住上么。。。
<jiero> ofan: 你可怜
<XwinX> 根据我们收到的依据 US Digital Millennium Copyright Act（美国数字千年版权法案）提出的投诉，我们已从此网页上删除了 1 个结果。如果需要，您可以在 ChillingEffects.org 上阅读导致删除搜索结果的 DMCA 投诉。
<jiero> ofan: 玩 Savage 2吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这个是直播吧，不能点播
<ofan> 没风行牛叉
<jiero> ofan: 风行还没被美国封杀？
<ofan> http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4dff460241fca  我勒个去，竟然在播钢铁侠的动画
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y Veetle, live HD streaming online from anywhere to everywhere: live videos, live TV shows, webcasts, live events and more - all free
 * jiero 提醒诸位使用 fcitx dark theme的家伙，可以改掉 FirstCandColor   ---默认值根本看不清楚。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 就是直播 反正老有
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不错
<ofan> 不过频道有点少
<jiero> ofan: 比hulu 还少？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还少？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 分类就一大堆
<ofan> mugebjgd: 想看cnn之类的呢
<mugebjgd> ofan: 普通电视就有
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没看过cnn
<ofan> 我没电视
<ofan> mugebjgd: 一共222个频道
<jiero> ofan: 。。。还少么。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我这里一共才 12个频道
 * jiero 现在很好奇，做游戏的美工真的很难吗？为啥开源游戏就没几个人敢去做呢？怕丢了饭碗？
<tenzu> jiero: 吃力不讨好吧
<tenzu> jiero: 或者同样的工作量能挣不少钱, 就不愿意给开源的打工了
<jiero> tenzu: 美工容易向钱看啊，
<jiero> tenzu: 你是对的。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 你想啊, 美工好的去哪儿都能挣钱, 何必给开源干白工呢
<jiero> tenzu: 当时老师就鼓吹喜欢这行，然后一年干7～8个月，剩下的全去旅游。
<tenzu> jiero: 感觉没那么轻松吧
<tenzu> jiero: 想做好还得有艺术细胞和灵感才行
<jiero> tenzu: 大多数人不需要你的这些
<jiero> tenzu: 他们只要障眼法就够了
<tenzu> jiero: 漂亮界面能把垃圾软件包装成人见人爱的东西, 比如扣扣
<jiero> tenzu: 艺术细胞和灵感都是——我要写书里提及的东西。
<jiero> tenzu: 我是另类，看得顺眼的 UI 都少。
<jiero> tenzu: 好吧，我从来没觉得qq好看过。。。瞥见有了10多年了。。
<tenzu> jiero: 至少现在的界面比10年前的好看多了
<jiero> tenzu: 我也说过，我搞设计也就震惊一下同行——对普通人没啥杀伤力
<jiero> tenzu: 我是找不到工作的菜啊。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 找富婆包养吧
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 我自私到只爱自己，而且愚蠢到不会讨好别人。
 * imissu hello
<jiero> tenzu: 更愚蠢的是我无法撒谎
<jiero> tenzu: 你找到富婆了吗？
<tenzu> jiero: 我目前就是没工资的状态而且持续两个月了, 我老婆养我
<jiero> tenzu: 2个月你干啥呢？
<ofan> tenzu: 还没回国？
 * jiero 知道自己不正常。
<jiero> ofan: 他回去了
<tenzu> ofan: 回了俩月了
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 你刚才说啥
<tenzu> jiero: 我就在家白吃白喝
<sevk> 
<jiero> tenzu: 我没问你吃喝。。。因为我最不关心的是这个。。。
<jiero> lol
<tenzu> jiero: 那就剩下上网, 睡觉之类的事情了
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。
<jiero> tenzu: 帮神写个创作漂亮图表的自动化工具吧。
<jiero> tenzu: 恩，你也知道我就是专门收集闲散劳动力的
<tenzu> jiero: 不会抠腚伤不起啊
<jiero> tenzu: 抠腚？
<tenzu> jiero: coding
<jiero> tenzu: 学吧，我在学shell
<tenzu> jiero: 不会算法, 一个简单功能可能要写一大堆出来, 还得被人嘲笑
<jiero> tenzu: 因为算法已经有了，只要api就好了吧
<jiero> tenzu: 只是处理表面功夫
<tenzu> jiero: 对自己完全没信心
<ora> ThoughtWorks这公司怎么样啊，收到offer了
<jiero> tenzu: 我也对自己完全没信心啊，半年前想到的 GNOME-Shell改组计划，到现在都没真的执行。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> ora: 不错
<jiero> ora: 我去过悉尼分布
<jiero> ora: 分部
<tenzu> jiero: 我有拖延症
<ora> 额，工作压力大不
<jiero> tenzu: 我也有。
<jiero> ora: 不知道。但是环境很好，人也不错
<jiero> ora: 去参加活动
<jiero> ora: 不过要求动手能力佳最好。
<jiero> ora: 公司宗旨我挺喜欢
<ora> 我不喜欢什么交友活动额，男女那种？
<jiero> ora: 笨。。。是apache barcamp。。。
<ora> 素质拓展还行，party讨厌
<ora> 哦哦哦，我再去他们网站看看，太仓促了
<jiero> tenzu: 我要写书，说是20天，结果10天已经过去了，还没读完资料。
<jiero> ora: 别人说不行，去要求实习试验下。
<jiero> ora: http://www.thoughtworks.com/what-we-do
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y What we do | www.thoughtworks.com
<jiero> ora: 在悉尼，这个公司就是在海港边上
<jiero> ora: 你应聘哪里的职位？
<jiero> XiaoQing: 阿门
<MaskRay> jiero: fcitx-4.2.0的GTK_IM_MODULE添啥
<jiero> MaskRay: 不懂。我没看
<XiaoQing> jiero: 咋啦
 * XiaoQing 有没有大一新生啊~
<jiero> XiaoQing: 你是？
 * XiaoQing 有没有考全国大纲的大一新生啊~
<XiaoQing> jiero: maya。。。
<jiero> MaskRay: fcitx或者 xim？
<jiero> XiaoQing: 笨。。。我问这个问题是以为你提前被大学录取了。
<XiaoQing> 囧
<MaskRay> jiero: dark theme在哪里设置？求直接改文件的做法
<XiaoQing> LOL_: hi~
<LOL_> XiaoQing: hi
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 是全国大纲卷 不~
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 全国卷二
<XiaoQing> 不知道二十啥。。
<XiaoQing> 是不是新课标。。 我之前说错了。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 不是新课标
<XiaoQing> 酱紫。。
<XiaoQing> 俺山东理综可能要改成全国新课标
<XiaoQing> 所以我在借书- -
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 从没用过新课标的东东，从小学到高中。。。
<XiaoQing> 好吧。。
<XiaoQing> 还想跟你借课本呢~
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 俺小学还是五年制的，中学用的还都是人教版
<XiaoQing> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……  你是不是人教版啊~
<jiero> MaskRay:  cat  /usr/share/fcitx/skin/dark/fcitx_skin.conf
<XiaoQing> 小学五年制同飘过~~~
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 。。。你是山东的新课标，怎能用俺这的书-_-///
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 自带的电影播放机如何加载字幕 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364055 现在11.10下的自带的电影播放机已经比较好用了，但是播放带字幕的文件时却始终无法加载字幕，手工加载也无效，是何缘故？是对字幕格式有要求吗？我试过srt或idx都不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 beitiaosi — 2012-02-17 18:54 
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我们可能要改成全国新课标
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 。。。
<XiaoQing> 所以要用你的人教版
<jiero> MaskRay: 这个么。。。最好自己作一份，比如 cd ~/.local/share/fcitx& ln -s /usr/share/fcitx/skin/dark dark-mod 如果bash错了别找我-我懒到家了
<jiero> XiaoQing: 阿拉哈拉
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 你都高三了，还改课本？
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 是高三下半年可= =
<XiaoQing> 了
<XiaoQing> 改考卷 lol~
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 高三貌似就不学课本了，整天都是做卷
<jiero> LOL_: 骗人。
<XiaoQing> 但是因为之前都是用的鲁教版  所以看看课本还是有必要啦~
<jiero> LOL_: 我到高三了课本都看不懂
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 俺这一上高三就不讲课本了，因为在高二就把高三的讲完了
<jiero> LOL_: 你们那里不正常啊。
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我知道  我们也是高三复习
<jiero> 。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 是你们那不正常吧
<XiaoQing> 可是今年一回来  就说可能要改考卷
 * jiero 在高二暑假的时候开始学高三课程。
 * jiero 到高三下半学期时理应学完但是没
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 你们还有四个月就高考了吧，现在改考卷，你们悲催了。。。
<XiaoQing> 不到四个月
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 其实对我来说是个好消息   全国卷比山东卷简单  很简单- -
<jiero> XiaoQing: 还在这里挣扎？
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 其实没啥区别关于那些考卷
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 。。。是山东卷简单行不
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。
<XiaoQing> 见笑了。。
<XiaoQing> 第一次听说山东卷简单
 * jiero 觉得理由应该是，山东卷分数别全国卷高，故前者简单。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 俺宿舍山东那孩子整天玩啥也不会，还考了450＋
<XiaoQing> 450+  在我们这  是特差- -
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 他英语都上不了50。。。
<XiaoQing> 我们这考不到500  没脸跟人说
<XiaoQing> LOL_: (⊙o⊙)…  那一半是班上倒数五名。。
<jiero> LOL_: 你是哪里啊。。。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 我就考不到 500呢～
<jiero> 哈哈
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 450＋在我们这算中等，所以你们那卷简单，而且你们每年都有700＋，我们这没有
<LOL_> jiero: 河北
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 囧  怎么根据这个。，。。
<jiero> LOL_: 山东靠 450的到北京能考上北大
<jiero> LOL_: 你信不？
<LOL_> jiero: +1
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 700+ 说明高分低能
<XiaoQing> jiero: 那夸张了。。。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 呵呵，那家伙本来就是北京的
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 是你们那卷简单，你做做全国卷的高数就知道了
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我们这里只是中等生比较平均  主要是山东教育变态  所以学生接受课本上的东西比较有能力
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我又不是没做过全国卷
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我们这没有附加分。。。
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 这么跟你说吧 我们最近做了10年的全国卷  选择题126满分 我们班两个 123
<XiaoQing> 是山东学生得分能力很强 
<XiaoQing> 也就是所谓的  高分低能
<XiaoQing> 你不了解山东人。。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 为啥说高分低能呢。。。
<jiero> lol
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 理综？
<XiaoQing> 对啊
<jiero> 就是高分也不能确定就低能啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<XiaoQing> jiero: (⊙o⊙)…
<XiaoQing> jiero: 给你个例子
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 。。。理综我们这选择满分的多了
<jiero> XiaoQing: 不低能的例子也很多好吧。。。
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 所以说全国卷简单！！
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 但真考试的时候就差了
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 。。。
<XiaoQing> 山东卷你想选择满分 开玩笑
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 让你在考场上做一遍我们的卷，你就知道了，
<namoamitabuddha> 就数学而言，现在高考似乎越来越容易了。
<XiaoQing> 前几天在厕所 听到一段对话    女A：老师说2月28 29 威海统考 2月有29号么  女B ： 不知道。。 应该有吧
<XiaoQing> 女B  年纪前十名的学生
<jiero> ，，，
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 是越来越容易了，但新题越来越多了
<XiaoQing> adam8157_away: 当叔。。。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 八卦不少啊。。。
<XiaoQing> LOL_: (⊙o⊙)…
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我真的不解释了。。  第一次听说山东比全国卷简单。。
<namoamitabuddha> 缺乏想法的新题没多大价值。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教高手关于ubuntu下杀手网卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364057 小弟刚入ubuntu系统，怀着兴奋装上了，结果没想到linux系统对我的技嘉G1 sniper主板集成的杀手killer 2100网卡不支持，杀手网卡的官网也没有linux的驱动，百度找了下倒是有一个1.2测试版的，但在ubuntu里make了一下安装，无果啊，还 …
<XiaoQing> billy3321: 在不
<XiaoQing> jiero: 所以说啊~  高分低能 真的一点都不夸张
<jiero> XiaoQing: 为啥呢。。。
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 关键是在考场上谁有充足的时间去研究新题，平常的题都是一个类型，一遇到新题在考场上，那还不傻眼
<jiero> XiaoQing: 因为都只考试了？
 * XiaoQing 就我身边的人来说 我真的惊异他们得分的能力  但是现实中却像个傻子。。
<jiero> LOL_: 笨啊，我一向都是这样上学的，因为我根本没有记忆力，每次都是重新做。
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 所以考 2x 个题目实在是啼笑皆非的事情。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 题复杂不可怕，可怕的是没遇到过的类型，那才是真的可怕
<XiaoQing> jiero: 你不明白我说那个例子的意思么。。
<XiaoQing> 她堂堂级部前十 竟然不知道二月什么时候29天
<jiero> XiaoQing: 人家不在意也不必要是低能。
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 山东 全国卷 现在的趋势  都是比较新颖
<jiero> XiaoQing: 我不在意任何汽车，别人问我车的事情，我一概不知。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我认为这是一项常识
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 你还是找些新题做吧，
<XiaoQing> jiero: 这两个例子当然不等同
<XiaoQing> LOL_: (⊙o⊙)…
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 做起高考题来还可以
<jiero> XiaoQing: 哦。常识。。。润年应该多一天。。。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 没想的话今年是不是呢。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 所以你明白我举这个例子的意思了么。。。
<jiero> 没算好像有时候不多，今年多不多我也记不住了
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我就是很鄙视只会打高分不会生活的人~
<jiero> XiaoQing: 因为有些年份的规则忘记了——我也不确定有没有 2月29日
<jiero> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我借到了~  一甘肃的92年的姑娘的~
<jiero> XiaoQing: 我不鄙视高分啥的，我鄙视制度。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 你见过衡水中学那些变态没？他们的样子绝对是万中挑一的，
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 早晨几点到教室
<XiaoQing> 中午吃饭多长时间
<XiaoQing> 晚上几点下自习
 * LOL_ 衡水那些变态真是与众不同。。。
<roylez_> LOL_: ?
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 5：40早晨
<jiero> roylez乐乐你好
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 10：30晚上
<roylez_> /kick jiero 
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 公然的
<XiaoQing> 早晨4：30 到教室  中午 15分钟吃饭  剩15min 回教室自习  再去午睡
<XiaoQing> 晚上10：00下自习
<jiero> 恩。
<XiaoQing> 很多学生可能一周没时间洗脸
<XiaoQing> 晚上没有暖气  不脱衣服直接睡觉  
<XiaoQing> 早晨醒了直接去教室
<XiaoQing> 早饭时间回来叠被
<XiaoQing> 这是我们乡镇9中的真实写照
<XiaoQing> 你  行么？
<jiero> 我记得，高三初始转学，我57名。然后缠着同桌和老师1学期，排名上升到了36名，但同桌下降到41，然后我就不问问题了，从此一直50开外
<jiero> 恩。我还是缠着别人比较好的类型嗯。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我们早中晚饭时间只有20分钟。。。
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我们也一样
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 只是中午多十分钟   11；30——12:00
<XiaoQing> 然后直接午睡
<jiero> LOL_: 你是这里唯一的大一了吧。
<XiaoQing> 我们是一中 早晨5:30到教室   
<LOL_> jiero: 不会吧
<LOL_> jiero: 那个啥happy不也大一吗
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 所以啊~~  在山东人面前 就别提什么教育变态了吧。。
<jiero> LOL_:  XiaoQing 你们那些是从高一开始？
<LOL_> jiero: 开始啥
<XiaoQing> 高一高二早晨 5：40到教室
<jiero> LOL_: 艰苦学习？
<namoamitabuddha> 从小学就这样了吧
<jiero> 是么。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 猜的
<jiero> 我只记得小学初中我总是最后一个走，因为什么都背不过。
<ofan> 爱睡懒觉的路过。。。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我早晨洗头的时候都是04:40起的
<jiero> 然后走了也还是没背过
<LOL_> jiero: 我记得我第一次来这的时候，我问了一下这有几个高中的，当时有三个，
<XiaoQing> jiero: 晚上11:00一般开始能睡着
<XiaoQing> ofan: 青岛还好点
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 你现在还是早上4:00起来么
<XiaoQing> 毕竟你们有高校
<jiero> LOL_: 哈皮理综答题卡0分，所以复读
<ofan> 起那么早干嘛
<ofan> 会死人的
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 我没有04:00起过啊   我一般04:50 或者 04；40
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 哦，就是那时间
<jiero> XiaoQing: 也太早了，我们都 6：00
<roylez_> tenzu: 国内的视频网站全死渣了。什么片子都删了啊
<LOL_> 早晨起来后去教室接着睡，lol
<jiero> XiaoQing: 然后晚上挑灯野战
<jiero> LOL_: 没门啊，早晨起来是诵读吧。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 这样会被老师T出教室吧
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 大一？
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: No
<jiero> 不说了。/me 溜走
<LOL_> jiero: 一看你就不专业，要在朗朗的阅读生中学会睡觉
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 我说你进了大学之后，是否还如此努力学习。
 * LOL_ 丫的跑的也忒快了吧，
<XiaoQing> na
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 我起那么早是为了到教室在老师之前
<XiaoQing> 囧
<XiaoQing> 我们班主任每天准时五点半在教室
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 我自觉我学习不努力
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 都这么早起来了，期间都完全在读书，怎会不努力。
<sevk> 
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 级部成绩从10到20到30到50到90到现在的70   我觉得我跟别人比起来 不叫努力
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 我真的没努力   我对语文和英语比较喜欢 我语文和英语一般第一 上课一般都在玩  很讨厌理化生  没有兴趣  所以我真的没有努力
<LOL_> sevk: 小k你咋了？
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 我从来没有这么早起来学习一直到晚上
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 我想大学我应该有机会学自己喜欢的吧？  那时候我会很努力的~
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 山东教育就这样
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 跟别的班上前五的学生比起来 我就是一混日子的
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 但是很纠结的是我现在又不得不有你所谓的“努力”
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 上大学后你可能会失望
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 大学没我们想象的那么美好，
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 我们有老师是山东的。
<sevk> LOL_, 所有的人吗？  ㍫ 
<XiaoQing> 因为要争取全国前十的学校 争取好的教育资源  去实现自己的愿望
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 当时考山东大学差几分没进
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 俺们这   对于重点生来说  考上山大不算啥。。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 为了你更好的学习，把你的c6让我替你保管吧，lol
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 应该是9x年毕业的
<XiaoQing> 重点生 每班  大概 占的比例1/4
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 哦 那不错了
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 他说当时 山东大学分数 > 北大
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 囧  俺都不玩的
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 哇咔咔 这个真的不知道 那他怎么不去北大
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 您老这么大了？
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 不是特别清楚
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 不知道你们那里当时怎么填写志愿的
<XiaoQing> adam8157 当叔 LOL_ 说山东比全国卷简单  殴他
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 我们这里有0志愿，你们那里应该没的。
<adam8157> XiaoQing: momo
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 好吧  我们回归话题  你想说啥。。
<XiaoQing> adam8157 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 我想问你进大学之后是否像高中一样学习。
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 还是更努力。
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 我说大学我想学自己喜欢的
<XiaoQing> 专一的
<XiaoQing> 孤独的
<XiaoQing> 不像现在在山东 处处都是限制
<XiaoQing> 一切都是为了应试
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 还会早上5:00起来学到晚上23:00
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 当中时间除了吃饭就是学习
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得怒不努力 是看内心
<namoamitabuddha> XiaoQing: 我知道国外有些靠吃药晚上不睡觉学习。
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 学习自己喜欢的  我内心是真心欢喜的  也不是为了将来找工作  就是仅仅把它当成知识来吸收
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没听说过
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ?
<XiaoQing> namoamitabuddha: 我不会去在意什么学位 什么证书  学来只是为了自己满足  所以会随意  不会有你说那么夸张
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦，吃药是吧
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 达芬奇的多象睡眠法？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 只是你没听说而已。
<ofan> 我一夜没睡，闲的无聊
<XiaoQing> 。。。。
<XiaoQing> ofan: 几点了。。
<XiaoQing> 不能老这么熬。。。
<ofan> 快7点了
<XiaoQing> 早晨啊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 其实熬夜学 一点用也没有
<ofan> 还会降低智商
<LOL_> ofan: 应该快八点了吧，你们那全国不是统一时间？
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 第一次听说米国同一时间、、、、、、
<ofan> LOL_: 不是..
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 中国都是同一时间的。。。
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 你今天让我很新奇。。
<LOL_> ofan: 你整天都吃面包吗？
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<ofan> LOL_: 你才整天吃面包
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我也是这样想的。但是不得不说只是一种主管推断。
<XiaoQing> lol
<LOL_> ofan: 那你吃啥
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这么说吧，学习是需要天赋的
<LOL_> ofan: 你们那不是整天面包黄油牛奶吗？
<ofan> 考霸天生就适合干这个
<lainme> ofan: 自己做饭？
<ofan> 除了这个别的都干不好，所以就成了考霸
<ofan> lainme: 恩
<ofan> LOL_: 你才整天面包黄油
<XiaoQing> ofan: 我靠  ofan好青年啊
<XiaoQing> ofan: 你都会做啥~
<ofan> 蔬菜乱炖
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是的，但是努力也很重要。
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 那要看主观哈市客观了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我现在觉得'努力'都是扯淡的
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 山东这种  客观逼的 不是主观对知识的渴望  我还是很鄙视的
<ofan> 便秘的时候才会努力
<maya> ofan: 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 例如大量的练习
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 太多联系对大脑有害
<maya> 哈哈
<ofan> 特别是对发育中的青少年来说
<ofan> 反正我觉得高中三年对我的智商造成了毁灭性的影响
<maya> 哈哈
<LOL_> maya: 你现在在家？
<maya> ofan 高考多少分
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 解题是一种实践性的技能,就像游泳、滑冰或弹钢琴一样,只能通过模仿与实践来学到它。……你想学会游泳,你就必须下水,你想成为解题能手,你就必须去解题。
<maya> LOL_: 高中学校怎么会有网可上。。
<ofan> maya: 500来分，不到600
<maya> ofan: 好吧。。
<adam8157> maya: 你估计考多少
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 这是某位美国数学家说的吧。。。
<maya> adam8157 那得看最终到底是理综考山东还是全国了
<adam8157> maya: 都一样嘛...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 解题并不等于解决问题
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: G.Polya
<maya> adam8157 全国卷简单 对于我这种讨厌理科的女生来说 当然是个好消息。。
<maya> adam8157 最近语文嘛   一般120+   所以 高考125应该木问题
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 你数学很好？or 数学专业？
<maya> 数学  我给自己定的最低的标准是120.。。
<maya> 英语   争取140
<maya> 高中一般135左右  有次123 = =
<namoamitabuddha> maya: 好吧，你还是下线去学习去吧，上 IRC 不会提高成绩。
<LOL_> 以前俺一同学数学一直都是130＋，高考数学80。。。
<maya> 理综   要是全国卷  300最后折成240   200应该木问题
<maya> 要是山东卷  恐怕还得降点
<maya> 基能  50+
<LOL_> 还有一同学数学平时60＋，高考14。。。
<maya> LOL_: 囧
<maya> LOL_: 我觉得只要心态正常  应该木问题
<maya> 不能自己吓唬自己~
<adam8157> maya: 我理综没考好 其它都正常
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 不要这么紧张
<maya> adam8157 估计我理综考的好和你考的不好差不多
<maya> 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> maya: 那你计划上 IRC 多久。
<maya> 没办法  是在不喜欢理化生
<adam8157> maya: 估分297 实际268...
<ofan> LOL_: 这叫想开了
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 为啥你这么紧张呢
<LOL_> 别过于自信自己的能力，作为一个过来人只能对你说，有时不自信还是很不错的
<maya> adam8157  满分多少
<adam8157> maya: 300
<maya> adam8157 我考  那你估分297.。。
<maya> LOL_:  囧
<adam8157> maya: 我觉得我都对了...
<namoamitabuddha> maya: 我觉得你现在这样和你刚才说的出入比较大。
<maya> LOL_: 好歹我也考了12年试了
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 哪里
<LOL_> maya: 谁不是靠了十二年
<namoamitabuddha> maya: 例如平时 5:00 不到起来。
<maya> LOL_: 去年考英语竞赛  靠前我还是蛮紧张的   然后发现过程中还可以 后来我知道  适度紧张 有利于成绩的发挥
<namoamitabuddha> 我觉得我们这里普遍学习很不努力。
<lainme> 怎么变成谈论考试了
<maya> LOL_: 你没理解   我说  我也考了这么多年了 应对考试  经验还是有的。。
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 5点不到就起来 怎么了   怎么有出入？
<maya> adam8157 当叔 你当年考 还是用的全国卷吧-=
<ofan> 我也想学文科
<namoamitabuddha> maya: 5点不到就起来的人，现在不会把时间过多的抛在 IRC 上。
<LOL_> maya: 别人并不比你的努力少多少，比学习好的大有人在，而那些在考试中失常的人更多，难保你不会是他们中的一员
<adam8157> maya: 忘了
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 我擦  我说过了  因为班主任5点半就在教室  我必须要在班主任前面去
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 我现在在irc  是因为放假了- -
<maya> LOL_: 恩
<lainme> 5点半……当年我们提前到6点半，结果学校收到大量家长的抗议。。
<maya> 总之都看临场心态咯~~
<namoamitabuddha> 我们这里7：00估计就抗议了
<LOL_> maya: 其实看看你们前几届的高考成绩就能推断出你的高考成绩，
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 你觉得五点半到教室很不可思议吗   下面乡镇的四点半 我觉得我们还好。。。
<LOL_> maya: 这就是趋势，不是一两个人所能更改的趋势
<ofan> 我高考时脑子基本都空的
<maya> 这跟努力没关系  是硬性规定
<maya> LOL_: 我知道。。
<LOL_> maya: 除非你真的是与众不同，哈哈
<ofan> LOL_: 这个不一定
<namoamitabuddha> maya: 我觉得 5:30 到校的人假期花很多时间上 IRC 很不可思议。
<namoamitabuddha> maya: 你们乡镇里面的人，现在恐怕都拼命在做题吧。
<maya> LOL_: 反正我就是认为自己很ok
<ofan> LOL_: 经常有某一届发挥失常的
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 囧
<LOL_> ofan: 那估计全国都在那一届失常
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 不知道   我们自主安排的时间不多  基本都是老师安排好了
<ofan> LOL_: 我们学校我那一届就很失常
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 所以每次看到别省人说做题做到很累 很羡慕  因为我们做什么  都是老师规定好的
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 11.10 和12.04 声音大了会打哽 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364061 11.10 和12.04 声音大了会打哽（一停一停），不知什么原因。主板：七彩虹战斧，集成声卡和显卡，cup：i3，硬盘：500西捷。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhyma — 2012-02-17 19:55 
<maya> ofan: LOL_ 说山东卷比全国卷简单 殴他
<ofan> 无所谓
<maya> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 所谓的简单，所谓的难，都是难者不会。
<ofan> LOL_: 山东9分之内能有20万人
<lainme> maya: 我无视规定，交过白卷。题多的时候挑单数或者挑双数。
<ofan> 考什么都一样了
<LOL_> maya: 好吧，我考你下，你会用三阶导数解函数题吗？你会用导数解三角函数吗？
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 你是不是唯心主义。。  对不起 我唯物。。。
<ofan> 08年高考人数最多的，将近一千万
<namoamitabuddha> maya: 我的意思是，因为不会所以感到难。
<namoamitabuddha> maya: 对考生而言。
<maya> LOL_: 你说的知识点 这个我只能跟你说 鲁教版没有
<ofan> lainme: 有魄力
<ofan> lainme: 求交往...
<maya> LOL_: 难易  不是这样来衡量  而是  同样的知识点 不统考卷的不同包装成都
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 不是
<lainme> ofan: ……
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 不是这样
<LOL_> maya: 这不是课本上的，也几乎没在高中资料是出现过，
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 对于两道我能做出来的题 我也可以轻易地分辨他们的难易程度
<ofan> LOL_: 解题都是很低等的工作，难得都是构造证明
<LOL_> maya: 是我自己发现的解法，不过这属于大学数学，但俺高三就开搞这些了，以为他们是通解
<LOL_> ofan: +1
<namoamitabuddha> maya: 这种对难度的区分，是和你对哪种题目熟悉是有关的。
<jyfl987> adam8157: ofan 如果要统计 行数据重复次数 按高到低排列 并且打印出重复的次数 这个用sort可以不？
<LOL_> ofan: 尤其是构造函数去证明，那需要天马行空的想象力
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 要是做的从来没遇到过的高考题呢。。。
<ofan> 我这的数学教授，黑板上写证明都能卡壳卡半天
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 你为什么不相信我一个考了十二年的人对考试的把握。。。
<LOL_> maya: 因为别人也不比你考的少
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 举例  同样是对圆锥曲线的考察  你对比一下 山东卷和北京卷
<maya> 难道不能分辨难易？
<LOL_> maya: 比你自信的人多了，而那些自信的人中在高考时失常的更多
<maya> 还非得做不出山东的 做得出北京的  才能分辨？
<maya> LOL_: 囧
<namoamitabuddha> maya: 很多题目连出题人都很难把握难度。
<maya> LOL_: 不解释。。
<ofan> jyfl987: shell的sort?
<maya> LOL_: 我觉得我很达观。。
<LOL_> maya: 圆锥曲线会用极坐标解吗
<ofan> jyfl987: py写个很快吧
<maya> 这个和自信不一样
<maya> LOL_: 不会
<maya> 没有这个知识点
<jyfl987> 看来可以用 uniq
<LOL_> maya: 我们这没有极坐标，但俺还是在高三上wiki把它学了
<ofan> for line in f: stat[md5(line)] += 1
<roylez_> adam8157: http://img12.libmibo.com/2012/0129/09/25/bbd9d40cc4f64fe5930fa4358ccf3659.gif
<maya> LOL_: 你一直在误解。。  我说的难易  是题目的包装程度  而你一直在强调生僻知识点
<maya> LOL_: 没有涉及到的知识点 不会都不会
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: (define (f x) (/ (* e p) (- 1 (* e (cos x)))))
<LOL_> maya: 上wiki去学极坐标吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: no idea...
<maya> LOL_: 就算学了高考用了 也不一定会得分啊
<ofan> LOL_: 能看来的知识都不叫知识
<maya> LOL_: 高考都是按照步骤批卷的
<maya> namoamitabuddha: 我不说了。
<LOL_> maya: 但那在高中课本上没出现的往往是对高中题的通解
<LOL_> maya: 我做题一直在找通解
<maya> LOL_: 我觉得我是跟别人有区别的     因为不一样的人，不一样的经历，也就不一样的自信。
<LOL_> maya: 找到通解，那就不怕它出题了
<maya> LOL_: 所以别再一直打击我的自信了，真的很讨厌。
<maya> Evanescence: 伊凡塞斯！！！！！
<phoenixlzx> 诶？
<Evanescence> maya: 我记得我把你给屏蔽了的。。。 难道时刚启动，所以plugin没加载好？？？
<roylez_> adam8157: 笨蛋
<maya> Evanescence: (⊙o⊙)…
<ofan> 基情
<Evanescence> 难道是我Git repo里reset了？？
<ofan> 你什么客户端，屏蔽还要用plugin
<maya> Evanescence: 我找你是问你   你上次贴的你的blog  为啥后来不能进了。。
<Evanescence> 都没有啊。。。。难道无缘无故filter设置没了？？
<Evanescence> maya: 哦，我网站是在自己电脑上的，用动态DNS解析的。
<maya> 就是 只有你在线 才能打开  是呗~
<Evanescence> maya: 也就是说，我linux联网，别人就能访问，不联网，就不能访问。
<maya> Evanescence: 我猜对了。。。
<Evanescence> maya: 你要我网站干嘛啊，上面啥都没有啊a
<maya> Evanescence: 那你再发一次被~
<maya> Evanescence: 俺喜欢嘛~
<Evanescence> 现在因该可以了，我刚上线，
<maya> 求link。。。
<Evanescence> maya: http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/
<sevk> Evanescence,啥网址y stardiviner's site
<ofan> Evanescence: 你用自己电脑搭的？
<Evanescence> ofan: 就是Nginx加HTML，CSS，没啥东西。
<phoenixlzx> Evanescence: 那是你艳照么...==
<Evanescence> phoenixlzx: 是啊，本人头像。
<maya> Evanescence: 第一次听apologise的原唱。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 卧槽 你不说你是大叔么
<phoenixlzx> Evanescence: 哟，小衰哥
<Evanescence> ofan: 我是大叔啊，控萝莉，百合，各种腐，正太，LGBTQ
<ofan> Evanescence: 鄙视...
<Evanescence> ofan: 我自豪。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: fork on github的链接是你自己加的？
<Evanescence> 是啊。
<Evanescence> 那个不是在其他网站常见到么。
<ofan> 奥
<Evanescence> 作为一个Linuxer，没有git repo，真是说不过去啊。
<sevk> 
<roylez_> adam8157: http://imgur.com/hiDRZ
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y My Kitty Whiskey Anne - Imgur
<maya> Evanescence: 好吧。。。 我真的很喜欢你的博客。。
<Evanescence> 额。。。。那就copy一份好了，我push到github，你去clone下好了。
<iGoogle> maya: 你喜欢fuck?
<iGoogle> 那谁的blog啊。没见正文都搞那效果的。一页。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 
<maya> iGoogle: 囧  我好像除了水一点 没有的罪过人。。。。
<maya> 还是跟软妹子们混在挨踢男的群里本身就是一种错误。。
<maya> Evanescence: 好吧  准确的说 我喜欢你的精神内涵
<maya> 真心欣赏。
<iGoogle> maya: 额。你没明白意思哦。 Evanescence的那blog里面，第一句就是fuck，你说你喜欢这。 lol
<maya> iGoogle: 我明白你那句话的表面意思+第二层意思。
<iGoogle> 打仗去。 nnnnd MeaCulpa 出来
<iGoogle> 没第2层意思的。
<Evanescence> maya: 嗯，那就好，多一个喜欢自己博客的人还是不错的，我考虑放到主机上去。
<maya> ev
<maya> Evanescence: 恩~  以前在网易  会经常遇到内心比较纯净的博客  现在嘛。。。    在G+上  也不是很满意
<Evanescence> 不常上社交网络，几乎是不上的，因为找不到比较趣味相投的，觉得人太多找找也就难了，所以自己写了author，希望看到觉得喜欢的人可以彼此联系。
<maya> Evanescence: 我要果断和你联系。。
<maya> Evanescence: 你工作了么？
<Evanescence> maya: 真高兴。哈哈。
<maya> Evanescence: ^_^
<Freebuilder> Firefox 不知道如何打开此地址，因为协议 (ed2k) 未和任何程序关联。
<maya> Evanescence: 我就是蛮喜欢交有个性的朋友~  一般人我是看不上的~
<maya> Evanescence: 这样的朋友  对自己 也会有好的影响
<maya> 引领自己去追求喜欢的生活  而不是盲目从众 
<Evanescence> maya: 今年开始找工作，本来想再多学点电脑的，但是家里人催的紧，等找到了工作就用NOOK2学习,嘿嘿，
<maya> Evanescence: 你有想过将来住哪儿吗
<maya> Evanescence: 你谈过恋爱吗？
<rayleigh> @Evanescence 有个性+1
<maya> (⊙o⊙)…  我不是那种意思。。
<maya> 我是说  你喜欢做爱  是那种没有感情的？    还是，你有爱过女孩子，对于爱情，有自己的看法？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哈哈 现在优化到只有4次alloc了 而且自始自终只有那么多
<Evanescence> maya: 要是说住哪儿，其实也没怎么想过，觉得乡村，或则山上挺好，我们村子里周围有不少山。可能和喜欢的人同居之类的，在哪儿倒是无所谓。现在很崇尚less is more，将生活简单化。
<maya> Evanescence: 击掌。。
<maya> Evanescence: 我想到时候批它一亩地   然后盖一个三层的房子   有没有男人无所谓  我自己住
<Evanescence> maya: 恩，半次恋爱算不算？
<maya> Evanescence: 哈哈
<maya> Evanescence: 然后每天别人做饭的时候出去看炊烟  ^_^
<maya> 清晨去看日出  有木有很多钱木关系   够吃饭就好^_^   
<Evanescence> maya: 有自己的看法就行，总觉得没人欣赏会有点寂寞，虽说不需要别人的认同。 所以好样的。
<maya> Evanescence: 其实有时候我还蛮喜欢孤独。。
<Evanescence> maya: 我也喜欢，我喜欢带在空房子里胡思乱想，幻想被世界抛弃，然后告诉自己还可以爱自己，这样的，渐渐就觉得温暖，郭敬明小说看多了的缘故。
<Atrix> 谁能推荐个linux下记笔记的软件
<maya> Evanescence: 囧  郭敬明的清纯伤感文学。。。   初中崇拜过  ，。。。  现在回头看看  觉得木啥营养，，，
<cnhezhong> Atrix: GNOTE
<imtxc> Atrix: zim
<cnhezhong> Atrix: gnote就不错 啊
<maya> Evanescence:  brb
<Evanescence> maya: 我倒是一直蛮喜欢，喜欢他的文字，曾今一度写忧伤的作文，搞的高三语文老师一会儿说我写的乱七八糟，一会儿说我写的很好。。。。
<Evanescence> maya: 什么是brb啊？
<maya> Evanescence: be right back。、、、
<Evanescence> ok
<Freebuilder> LibreOffice 谁用过 3.5 了，引号不配对问题解决了没有？
<Atrix> cnhezhong: imtxc :都用过，gnote用到了mono,没好感，zim也尝试了一下，不是很理想
<cnhezhong> Atrix: 那你直接用nano得了
<Atrix> cnhezhong: 哈哈，管理不方便啊
<imtxc> arch 装texlive 只能pacman 么， 下载的iso 不能装么。
<maya> Evanescence: 我喜欢那种经历过大起大落之后回归本真 回归孤独
<maya> 不是陶渊明那种因为做不到官得不到统治者的重视才躲到山里去
<Evanescence> maya: 在生命中体验过精彩，然后归于宁静安详？
<cnhezhong> Atrix: 那没办法了 我就用gnote 字数少的就用置顶便签
<imtxc> 晕  刚才网断了 我说pacman 怎么找不到perl-tk
<maya> Evanescence: 对的~
<Freebuilder>  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=364068&p=2649283#p2649283
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: LibreOffice 谁用过 3.5 了 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<maya> Evanescence: 比如说  我讨厌处处充斥着现代文明 讨厌被机动车包围  但我却想上海看看   然后回来安安分分在我村子里生活。
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 很切合世人的贪婪本性
<jyfl987> MaskRay: ofan profile统计一些指令的调用 用哪个工具？
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice 谁用过 3.5 了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364068 引号不配对问题解决了没有？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-02-17 20:50 
<Evanescence> maya: 这想法我喜欢。
<imtxc> 大家有用T400的不，求个无线网卡驱动。
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 嗯，贪婪可以说与生俱来，但是多大程度的渴望被定于为贪婪就是依人而定了。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac300944/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 这货不是狗这货不是狗，成精了都！ - AcFun.tv
<Evanescence> cnhezhong: 如果老虎只想着吃，而你还要追求那么多，是不是也是贪婪？
<tenzu> roylez_: 跪了, 我连驾照都没有
<cnhezhong> Evanescence: 有那个想法的功夫 还不如喝口水来的感觉实在呢
 * maya 晕车  也不想学车 不想驾车的飘过~
 * adam8157 神码公司能给L1B呢?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我听说过有
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哪个?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是我这个行业 你现在学估计来不及了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你的行业?
<Evanescence> 不好意思刚才掉线了。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你是啥行业
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对 搞web这块的 我有听说 前几天有人还拿这个条件来挖我 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我擦 去啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 去美国没意思
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Window Maker恢复开发，发布新版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364071 Window Maker是X Window System的开源窗口管理器，设计模拟NeXTstep的GUI，曾被誉为最通用和有用的窗口管理器，1997年发布第一个版本，2005年发布0.92稳定版本后开发基本停顿。2011年恢复开发，开发者在过去几天发布了 0.95版本 （2月14日发布最新 …
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你的简历都是公开的么...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我没简历
<jyfl987> 以前有挂在 google site上 但是google site改为wiki以后就没了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那咋知道你的 海区挖你
<adam8157> 还去
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个频道聊天记录是公开的 所以我不能告诉你原因
<imtxc> adam8157: C语言学到怎么水平就可以进你们公司了啊。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 我们对C的水平其实要求不高
<imtxc> adam8157: 那是对啥要求高呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 计算机基础知识, linux
<ofan> jyfl987: 你不一直都想翻墙么
<imtxc> adam8157: linux啊，这应该比c 难学吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 想去加国 不过我家里都有20m光纤了 诶
<ofan> 我这才7M
<ofan> jyfl987: 20M多少钱
<adam8157> imtxc: 对linux各方面都比较熟悉就很好
<jyfl987> ofan: 199/月 还带电信手机套餐 额
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊，看来我还差远了。
<ofan> 真便宜
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 真便宜
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 是阿
 * adam8157 Red Hat 招聘内核测试工程师和实习生啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<ofan> 有没有开发的
<adam8157> ofan: 因人设岗
 * adam8157 Red Hat 招聘内核测试工程师和实习生啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<imtxc> adam8157: 额 。。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 上次你们一个HR发来的Virtualization Tester不错，可惜...帝都
<ofan> 想暑假找个实习..
 * MaskRay 想暑假找个实习
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 在帝都？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 来嘛
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 帝都太恶劣
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 给你好多package?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 35w
<imtxc> 哇
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 回去损失有点大
<MeaCulpa_> . 话说我们grp也会要找个实习
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 那个职位能给那么多啊...
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 哪里？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 不是，是我要至少那些...要在帝都租房...
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 张江
<ofan> ...在哪？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 早呢，没一撇...
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 你丫就算了
<MeaCulpa_> 回来干嘛...
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<ofan> 我要实习啊
<ofan> 长工作经验啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你要那些, 于是我们HR就不理你了呗
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 我不会捣乱的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 
<imtxc> adam8157:招的这些岗位 在帝都都是多少钱啊 实习工资够租房不？
<ofan> 帝都够呛
<adam8157> imtxc: 实习每小时20RMB
<MeaCulpa> 中关村贴膜
<adam8157> imtxc: 加上吃饭什么的花销刚刚够
<MeaCulpa> 2张就赚回来了
<ofan> 米国贴膜$5一张
<MeaCulpa> 实习就不要在乎钱嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 这样啊，够吃住就不错了
<MeaCulpa> 住通州吧...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 太远了那上班不得迟到啊。
<imtxc> 唉  发现在学校嘛也没学好，花了2年时间在windows 下的adobe 里面
<MeaCulpa_> 哎，人成了家有了孩子，脚下就生根了
<imtxc> 要是能找到个好的实习的地方 够吃住就好~~
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 帝都我呆了1个月就辞职了...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 为啥啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 当时只在惠普一个月啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 接近3个月，帝都呆了1月
<imtxc> adam8157: 这个招聘是你面试啊？
<adam8157> imtxc: 对
<MeaCulpa_> 擦，职业操守阿
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你才去了也没一年吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 肿么了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 嗯 半年多
<MeaCulpa_> 要不那时候不可能没找你吃驴火，奶酪
<imtxc> adam8157: 哇，好好学段时间C和Linux了去面试，怎么没看到什么学历啊还有什么其他的要求。
<adam8157> imtxc: 本科
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦 还没毕业算不。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 实习当然是没毕业的
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊 求推荐点看的资料吧，学完那些就达到对Linux很熟悉, 熟悉内核, 计算机基础知识过硬, 熟练掌握C和Bash程序语言了。
<adam8157> imtxc: 呃... 这个看个人兴趣了
<tenzu> 怎么又饿了
<tenzu> 囡囡来了
<wobu> 周未呀，该怎么过呢，得安排点有意思的
<imtxc> adam8157: 就对C 和 Linux 感兴趣，能干这方面的工作那就好了。
<lainme> tenzu: 晚上好
<adam8157> lainme: 好久不见
<vic_> 大家好啊，我又回来了
<lainme> adam8157: 恩
<MeaCulpa> ...
<tenzu> lainme: 你代什么课?
<roylez_> tenzu: 代课？没那事吧。就带带实验
<vic_> 拜见 疼疼 蓉蓉  悦悦 主席 各位高人
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 最近的小变化 抓图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364076 控制中心有些许变化。 这是gnome-shell的。unity的还有新版本的声音设置。 就是登录花屏一下登录花屏.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 npnufn — 2012-02-17 21:30 
<tenzu> vic_: yo
 * adam8157 不认识我的我要踢下
<lainme> tenzu: introduction to numerical methods
<tenzu> roylez_: lab也有很多种的嘛
<tenzu> roylez_: 那, 你看到了
<vic_> 好久没用linux了。。。都陌生了
<tenzu> lainme: 应该有现成的slides吧
<lainme> tenzu: 讲matlab和习题。一些人完全没学过任何有关编程的东西
<vic_> telepathy 登录不了irc
<lainme> tenzu: 这个教授的话，没有。他用自己的notes。别人的，倒是可以参考
<Cherrot> scrot -se 'mv $f ~/图片/ScreenShots/'  
<Cherrot> 我把这句命令加到快捷键中为什么没有反应呢？ 执行命令是没有问题的
<adam8157> Cherrot: awesome是吧
<Cherrot> adam8157 gnome-shell ...
<MeaCulpa1> 转义$f试试看
<adam8157> Cherrot: 哦 那算了 awesome有这个问题
<MeaCulpa1> 哦，不用，但引号
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 嗯 我试试
<user8888> :)
<MeaCulpa1> 中文目录...
<user8888> 各位，最近的ssh是否不太好使了？
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 在shell中执行没问题啊……  有命令可以获得当前用户的图片目录吗？
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 不知，没用过gnome
<user8888> 用个google都让人很火大啊，老是被gfw干扰
<adam8157> Cherrot: 当然 那是XDG的一个变量 具体忘了
<Cherrot> user8888: ssh都被干扰？
<vic_> google各种抽风
<Cherrot> adam8157 哦 那我就知道去哪找了 谢谢！
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 你scrot了没文件名？
<user8888> Cherrot: 是的，经常强迫断开
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 有默认文件名的 这条命令本身可以执行
<user8888> vic_: 被gfw干扰抽风好伐
<vic_> 没用ssh也抽风
<freeayu> hello
<freeayu> everyone
<user8888> Cherrot: 你不用翻墙吗？感觉现在不翻墙简直没法正常上网啊
<sevk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<MeaCulpa1> 那就不知道那所谓［快捷键］干了啥
<user8888> vic_: 那是被gfw干扰了，没有ssh的话，根本没法用
<freeayu> 这里有python比较牛的嘛
<Cherrot> user8888: 我用GAE的goagent 
<vic_> user8888: 哦。。。。
<Cherrot> user8888: 那天尝试了下ipv6 倒也不错
<user8888> Cherrot: 那个只能作为非加密的网站使用，加密网站就太不安全了
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 试试看多喊一次shell， 加个bash
<user8888> Cherrot: 比如google的document等各种https应用
<user8888> Cherrot: 我上次试验了ipv6隧道什么的，感觉太慢了
<Cherrot> user8888: 上一次用ssh还是在windows下的时候 没记得遇到过问题  只有https 抽风么？
<user8888> Cherrot: 都抽风，网络上也看到有人提到了这个问题，说实在的gfw还是挺厉害的。
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 加 bash 不行唉 
<user8888> Cherrot: 当然，也干扰了那些正常使用ssh到远程管理的用户
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 我想错了 怎么加一层bash？
<Cherrot> user8888: 这叫相煎何太急呀 lol
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: adam8157 不是中文目录的问题，即使命令是 scrot -s 也不行
<user8888> Cherrot: 所以诅咒方去死是太正常不过了，实在是罪人一个
<adam8157> Cherrot: 知道, awesome下就是这样 所以我从不-s 
<user8888> Cherrot: 平时不使用google吗？
<user8888> 有用vpn的没有？
<user8888> 不知道现在vpn是否被干扰的厉害
<Cherrot> user8888: google 我靠hosts 解决了，最快的方式~
<user8888> Cherrot: 是哪里的hosts？北京的地址？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2012/02/17/headless-chicken-solution.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Oh My F**k：Matrix 母体，肉鸡农场
<Cherrot> user8888: 嗯
<user8888> Cherrot: 网络上盛传的那个北京的地址，我感觉很不靠谱
 * Cherrot 自觉屏蔽主席的网址
<roylez_> adam8157: 帮我把 Cherrot 踢了
<Cherrot> user8888: 怎么就不靠谱了
<user8888> Cherrot: 因为其中提到竟然让添加证书
<vic_> 主席
<tenzu> roylez_: 再也不想吃鸡了
 * Cherrot ....
<user8888> Cherrot: 就是在访问https的时，需要自己添加证书，放行
<tenzu> 有人得罪主席
<roylez_> vic_: .
<Cherrot> user8888: 我从没遇到过，浏览器里带了所需的CA认证机构
<vic_> 拜见主席
<user8888> Cherrot: 不需要添加吗？那可能我看错了
<vic_> 一直受惠于主席的zshrc vimrc 
 * Cherrot 向主席面壁 有些话要藏心里 不能说出来……
<user8888> Cherrot: 反正任何使用https的网站，其中一点需要例外的，绝对不使用。比如gae之类的
<roylez_> Cherrot: 藏心里是可以的。说梦话别漏了就行
<Cherrot> user8888: 不清楚你的情况:)
<Cherrot> roylez_: :D
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个丝毫挺实用的 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac301007/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 贝爷算鸟，我狗哥5分钟教你放倒贝爷 - AcFun.tv
<sevk> 
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 写进脚本算了
<MeaCulpa1> Cherrot: 换双引号，转义$试试看
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚回来
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa1: 是 -s 参数的问题，如果没有这个参数就没有问题。也就是说不能选取区域截图……
<adam8157> roylez_: 我今天workaround了下mutt...
<roylez_> adam8157: 然后呢？
<adam8157> 等会儿更新
<adam8157> roylez_: 本地maildir和imap混合使用
<roylez_> adam8157: o...
<adam8157> roylez_: 话说mutt支持在rc里写pass=`cat passwd`呢
<roylez_> adam8157: offlineimap始终不敢信任。python的玩意总是觉得会挂
<roylez_> adam8157: o...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我有个脚本专门检测offlineimap挂没挂
<roylez_> adam8157: .........
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<MeaCulpa1> 有点过了
<MeaCulpa1> 还是老实一点算了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=7142656539
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 正品 创意 哑铃闹钟 杠铃 举重计时闹钟 可爱静音 懒人克星-tmall.com天猫
<roylez_> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=7142656539
<roylez_> adam8157: 要举30次....
<roylez_> adam8157: 可惜轻了点
<MeaCulpa1> 可以挂重
<cnhezhong> 淘宝搞成天猫  真够恶心的
<cnhezhong> 怎么不叫天狗呢
<MaskRay> adam8157: offlineimap感觉很慢
<adam8157> MaskRay: 还好吧
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 将scrot -s加入键盘快捷键不起作用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364080 桌面环境 Gnome3 +Gnome-shell 手动执行这条命令一点问题也没有，但加入快捷键不起作用。 单纯执行 scrot 或者 scrot 跟其他参数（我测试的是 scrot -e 'mv $f ~/图片/'）都没有问题，唯独不能用 -s 参数，也就是说无法定义一个快捷键以使用scro …
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/ofQo2.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 我都想把无聊图戒了 你还成天reddit...
<roylez_> adam8157: 否定自己的爱好是不对的。我都想把无聊图当产业来发展了
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<MaskRay> adam8157: 怎么测offlineimap没挂
<roylez_> adam8157: 大禹治水，靠的是疏，不是堵
<adam8157> roylez_: MaskRay 给你俩看三个文件, 介绍下我的offlineimap的处理方式
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac301186/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 10秒快速剥鸡蛋，一辈子省出4天时间。 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: MaskRay 1, https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/mra-guard
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: mra-guard at master from adam8157/scripts - GitHub
<adam8157> roylez_: MaskRay 2, https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/start-daemon
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: start-daemon at master from adam8157/scripts - GitHub
<adam8157> roylez_: MaskRay 3, https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.bash_profile
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: .bash_profile at master from adam8157/dotfiles - GitHub
<adam8157> roylez_: MaskRay 简单说就是启动为daemon, 然后这个daemon监测offlineimap的进程和log, 发现异常就重启offlineimap
<adam8157> MaskRay_: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/mra-guard https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/start-daemon https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.bash_profile
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: mra-guard at master from adam8157/scripts - GitHub
<roylez_> adam8157: 不喜欢写while true
<MaskRay> adam8157: 看到了
<adam8157> MaskRay: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 丁丁丁丁丁丁点的性能损失
<roylez_> adam8157: 宁可起cron
<MaskRay> 今天吸收了两位大仙的 .vimrc 自己搞了个
<MaskRay> 我还是cron+getmail吧
<MaskRay> adam8157: gmail的标签怪异，一封邮件的每个标签对应的目录会有一份
<MaskRay> adam8157: 删除不是一起删
<adam8157> MaskRay: gmail的每个目录其实只是filter
<adam8157> MaskRay: 根据标签
 * adam8157 锻炼去了
<sevk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 我的深色系Gnome-shell，全局、细节图一应俱全，附我的程序应用。大家来帮我评判评判吧～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364086 先来整体观 桌面.jpg GTK.jpg GTK2.jpg ter.jpg 全局窗口.jpg 预览.jpg 接下来是插件细节展示 窗口预览.jpg shell1.jpg shell2.jpg shell3.jpg 扩展1.jpg 扩展2.jpg 我的应用，留下的都是经典~ deepinscort- …
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 为什么要剥鸡蛋
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我都是敲一下一捏入口
<MeaCulpa1> 只有一口吃不了鸡蛋的loser才需要那样
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: ...
<cnhezhong> 要学习葛优剥鸡蛋的本领才行
<yall> ...
<imtxc> 感觉debian 和 archlinux 都用着很舒服啊 怎么办
<imtxc> adam8157_away: wicd 这个可比以前那个软件好用多了。
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍯ 
<roylez_> adam8157: 听说神用opera？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac301197/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Opera浏览器--面瘫的福音！ - AcFun.tv
<alvin_rxg> moin
<yall> wiki
<yall> alvin_rxg: Use-Perl
<alvin_rxg> yall: use Perl;
<yall> Can't locate Perl.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.4 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.4 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.3 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.4/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.4
<yall> /usr/local/lib/site_perl .).
<yall> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted.
<alvin_rxg> yall: `rm -rf /`
<yall> die "Dangerous command, stopped";
<kingbo> 我的tor还没出国门，谁帮我一下
<kingbo> 连接的几个bridge都是sync
<kingbo> 好象说是tor要先通过代理连接成功一次后就不再需要了
<kingbo> 还没成功
<kingbo> 我的tor还没出国门，谁帮我一下
<kingbo> 连接的几个bridge都是sync
<alvin_rxg> yall: perl -e 'eval { while(1){ `rm -rf /`;} };'
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍯ 
<yall> alvin_rxg: say 'Dangerous command, stopped'; exit;
<alvin_rxg> yall: perl -e 'eval { while(1){ `rm -rf $HOME`;} };'
<yall> su - nobody -s /bin/bash "$_";
<damekko> 现在的tor不好使了哇
<kingbo> damekko: 不会吧
<damekko> 用ssh -D就可以了阿
<kingbo> damekko: 推荐一个ssh代理吧，原先一直用的那个也不行了
<yall> kingbo: cjb
<kingbo> yall: 网站？
<yall> kingbo: cjb.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: CJB.NET (@ cjb.net)
<kingbo> alvin_rxg: 嗯，上去了，先看一下怎么用
<imtxc> gtk-chtheme raleigh 为什么运行skype 的时候，还是个黑色的主题呢？
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: skype 應該是 qt 主題。看看 qt-config
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 这样啊 好。
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 恩谢谢，好了，原来默认的黑色太丑了。。
<alvin_rxg> bitte schön
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍘ 
<imtxc> exit
 * mimics echo Hello, world!
 * mimics 困了……
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍘ 
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍘ 
<cnhezhong> 众神赐给我力量吧  好假我手将其赐给聊天室里的同志们＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋
<imtxc> cnhezhong: 赐啥给我啊
<cnhezhong> imtxc: 呼风唤雨 点石成金 长生不老 金枪不倒
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/EOy8I
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 你也用的awesome 么
<alvin_rxg> 那圖裏沒畫 awesome 吧…
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 我看长的像  就问问 
<alvin_rxg> :|
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 不好意思哈
<alvin_rxg> 我喜歡~   http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/5614212/Cultures_Tetralogy
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Cultures Tetralogy (download torrent) - TPB
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> 什麽情況？
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 好快的下载速度么，你下BT用什么软件？
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: transmission，不是那啥軟件好……是因為我的網絡環境和對方的速度……
<alvin_rxg> 正是在用 awesome 來著。
<alvin_rxg> 換剛才的資源下，速度就只有 400 了
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 可以给个截屏看看不 我看看大家都用啥软件 我像在托盘区弄个音量图标出来
<alvin_rxg> 托盤沒音量圖標
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: http://uploadpie.com/EdwtF
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> sevk: 你可以睡覺了，破機器
<sevk> alvin_rxg, 不，我不认为我可以做到这一点。  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> sevk: go and sleep with ur father
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 谢谢你啊
<alvin_rxg> 那破圖有啥好看的？
<alvin_rxg> cultures 資源挺好啊，但為啥我這沒上傳呢…
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 我就打算学学你们都用啥软件么
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: http://uploadpie.com/xtYtM
<imtxc>  alvin_rxg 好吧，还能这样， 学习了。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> 177k 的文件好看麽？
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 不好看啊。
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 我可以 / 的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 你听音乐那个软件 是  ncmpcpp么
<alvin_rxg> mpd
<alvin_rxg> ncmpcpp 只是管理它的列表用的
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: o 啊
<imtxc> 酷
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 看起来挺酷的
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 跟別的沒啥區別吧
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 唉 awesome 里面 用QT的播放器很丑 还是你用的这个好
<alvin_rxg> 無所謂吧？
<alvin_rxg> 不都是可以隱藏掉的麽？
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 也对。
<alvin_rxg> 有個 hidden 屬性   http://awesome.naquadah.org/doc/api/modules/client.html#client
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Reference
<imtxc> 啊？ dropbox 今天没有墙？
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 播放器推荐 deadbeef
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 在awesome也不丑
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 我看看～～
<gebjgd> audacious才是好东西
<alvin_rxg> 竟然有 opacity 屬性？？？
<fanzeyi> deadbeef 是linux的foorbar2000 不解释 ><
<alvin_rxg> 不就音樂播放器麽？還 foobar2000 ？
<gebjgd> 不用foobar
<imtxc> 我就要它没乱码  然后不太丑就行了。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 向来没乱码
<alvin_rxg> 還真不知道它和 foobar 有毛關系  http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/about.html
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: DeaDBeeF - Ultimate Music Player For GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给老婆买了一个新显示器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 21.5的 1920x1080分辨率
<imtxc> gebjgd: 恩我区装个先，刚才把无线网卡弄好。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win下字体发虚 上了arch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: lxde
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: windows 也能調節字體渲染的……  =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 调了 还是不行
<alvin_rxg> 不會吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 另外慢 .vga接口
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: hdmi就没事
<alvin_rxg> vga 怎麽慢…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win慢 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: vga不清楚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: vga不清晰
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给她用了mac的字体
<alvin_rxg> :|
<Stifler> hi all
<sevk> Stifler, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<gebjgd> 斯提粉乐
<Stifler> -.-
<Stifler> what thing?
<metbsd> gebjgd, 是你的显示器的问题？
<gebjgd> metbsd: vga
<metbsd> vga vs hdmi接口？
<gebjgd> metbsd: 老笔记本 只有vga
<metbsd> vga应该是很好的才对
<metbsd> 我觉得hdmi还不如vga呢
<gebjgd> metbsd: 你没事吧 一个模拟信号 一个数字信号 你说哪个好
<Stifler> HDMI是模拟信号?
<gebjgd> 噗......
<Stifler> -
<gebjgd> thinkpad竟然默认用displayport
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<imtxc> http://yyets.com/showresource-juji-1005.html 求教下这个用嘛软件好些  
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ ti: 《生活大爆炸 第五季》(The Big Bang Theory Season 5)[YYeTs人人影视原创翻译][中英双语字幕][更新第17集] HR-HDTV,RMVB,掌上设备,磁力下载电驴下载,快车下载,中转站下载,在线观看,中英 |YYeTs,人人影视,分享 学习 进步 ——人人影视字幕组,永远为您翻译最快最好的海外影视字幕 
<gebjgd> imtxc: 蛋疼
<gebjgd> imtxc: 直接veetle在线看
<imtxc> veetle 
<cnhezhong> 什么情况下who指令一下 会出现guest tty9这种情况呢
<alvin_rxg> 問你的 *dm
<cnhezhong> 我这是私人电脑 刚才who了一下 突然发现有个guest占用tty9 但不清楚是怎么上去的
<alvin_rxg> cnhezhong: lsof | grep guest    <== ???
<alvin_rxg> cnhezhong: 或者 lsof -u guest
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: 但是我在发现它存在的那刻就把它关了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: 这个来宾帐号会在什么情况下启动呢  请问
<alvin_rxg> 我咋知道
<alvin_rxg> 我懷疑是 *dm 的 guest 功能
<gebjgd> XDM
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<cnhezhong> alvin_rxg: 我四处问问去
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 用的啥dm啊? 啥发行版
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 三国12快出了
<alvin_rxg> 猜拳游戲？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 三国志 12
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光荣的
<alvin_rxg> 對呀，猜拳游戲
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么是猜拳游戏ß
<alvin_rxg> 不是有個比智力的猜拳游戲麽……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 向来直接跳过
<Stifler> ....
<alvin_rxg> wulf 要幹嗎了？
<mimics> 還有沒倒下的人麼？
<mimics> 還有沒倒下的人麼？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, windowmaker 出新版本了
<mimics> 還有沒倒下的人麼？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你 linux 都用了6、7年了，怎麽還關注版本啊
<mimics> 怎麼對某人說話啊？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为没上过windowmaker
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那你隨便玩玩唄
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg,告诉而已你一声
<mimics> ……怎麼問個小問題都這麼難，拜託了……
<mugebjgd> mimics, 有问题就问 
<mugebjgd> mimics, 默默鸡鸡的
<mimics> 請問怎麼公開地對某人說話？
<mimics> 一直搞不懂啊
<alvin_rxg> mimics: play with your tabs
<mimics> mimics, 原來如此……
<knownbad> 谁在玩鸡鸡？
<mimics> alvin_rxg: Thanks
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, chrome os据说速度很快, 准备在老本子上试试看
<alvin_rxg> yo? 你想幹嗎
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 试试看啊 好用就换着玩玩
<alvin_rxg> 那你玩唄
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 8s启动
<alvin_rxg> 好長
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还长?
<jiero> 新的Humble Bundle 出现了。$0.01 给出。
<jiero> 而且有他们工作室的实时在线视频。
 * jiero /kick gebjed
<misgooon> 在用哪个firewall?
<sevk>  06:14
<cJether> 有人吗
<sevk> cJether, .. ..  ㍟ 
<cJether> 机器人
<cJether> 又出来了
<cJether> 谁看过《美国历史X档案》？
<jiero> Asus 也卖无系统的机型啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<cJether> lol是什么意思
<cJether> :lol
<gebjgd> jiero: 早就卖了 
<jiero> cJether:  笑
<jiero> gebjgd:  i7 2600 的机型 $550 —— 不要windows的话。
<jiero> gebjgd: 话说你还不睡觉
<jiero> cJether: 你在这里干嘛呢？
<jiero> cJether: 给你一个做游戏的例子 http://humblebundle.com
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y The Humble Bundle Mojam (pay what you want and help charity)
<cJether> jiero: lol是什么意思
<jiero> cJether: 就是笑的表情啊。
<jiero> cJether: 但是我习惯表示吃惊
<jiero> cJether: 好吧，实际意义 laughing out loud
<popolon_> gebjd i7 2600K 不太好， GPU驱动程序不好
<gebjgd> popolon_: cpu和 gpu驱动有什么关系
<popolon_> HD3000 GPU坏了 ,很慢的，要用Mesa 8.0
<jiero> popolon HD 2000呢？
<jiero> popolon应该一样吧。。。
<popolon_> 2600K用HD3000
<jiero> popolon我说 HD2000驱动应该和HD3000没啥差异
<popolon_> HD3000比较HD2000快
<cJether> jiero: 放声大笑？
<jiero> cJether: 恩。
<gebjgd> popolon_: 笔记本而已 intel足够了
<jiero> gebjgd:  HD 4500 那个就很好，基本 3D 游戏都能玩
<jiero> gebjgd: 结果升级了更棒的构架，反而不行了
<gebjgd> jiero: 从来不用笔记本玩游戏 直接台式机
<jiero> gebjgd: 台式也一样啊。
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧，我喜欢 17寸的笔记本。
<jiero> 15寸觉得小
<gebjgd> jiero: 直接用上网本
<popolon_> 加入要用3D玩具和3D重软设备,不太好，要加图形界面卡
<gebjgd> jiero: 就聊天用
<jiero> gebjgd: 有手机了。就不用上网本？
<popolon_> 我现在用i7 2600K
<gebjgd> jiero: 当然用上网本
<gebjgd> jiero: 在家就开上网本 手机路上用
<jiero> gebjgd: 新的评测 ubuntu在2cores arm构架的机子上已经追上Atom N270的性能了
<gebjgd> jiero: 不用ubuntu
<jiero> gebjgd: 今天早上看新闻的，大概 4 core 就和最新的 atom 水平相当了
<jiero> gebjgd: 和ubuntu没关系吧。。。
<jiero> gebjgd:  就是说arm 和 intel的。
<popolon_> 但是i7 2600K是很快用Rawtherapee照片软设备, make,...
<gebjgd> jiero: atom哪年出来的东西了
<gebjgd> popolon_: 编译绝对用amd
<popolon_> 用Mesa 8.0， WebGL不错
<gebjgd> popolon_: 核多 编译快
<jiero>  gebjgd: 不过现在 Atom 性能已经差不多超过了 2003年的顶级台式CPU
 * jiero 现在就用着这顶级台式。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> $2500买的 P4 3.0Ghz
<popolon_> ARM比较Atom快
<jiero> 未必吧。。。
<jiero> Arm v8 就是垃圾。。。
<popolon_> 我想ARM Cortex A9
<popolon_> Cortex A9比较Atom快
<jiero> ARM Cortex  A8 和前代同频pk都赢不了
<popolon_> 不用GPU/DSP，还是比较Atom快的
<gebjgd> popolon_: 未必
<gebjgd> popolon_: 看什么atom 看什么arm
<jiero> 看什么测速了， 
<gebjgd> 上床 准备睡觉
<jiero> atom 最老的版本肯定不行。。。
<popolon_> 现在的Atom,还是很慢，GPU是PowerVR,没有自由的驱动程序
<popolon_> Samsung(三星),ARMlogic,ST/Ericsson有一般自由的驱动程序
<gebjgd> popolon_: 你是香蕉？
<popolon_> Texas Instrument ARM也是PowerVR GPU
<gebjgd> popolon_: 中文好差
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 什么。。。
<jiero> 感觉arm才是封闭的吧。
<popolon_> gebjgd, 对不起，我是法国人
<popolon_> ：）
<jiero> popolon_ .ok
<gebjgd> popolon_: 难怪
<popolon_> 啊啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 我怎么没感觉我的中文比 popolon_ 更顺畅，，，你怎么看出来的！！！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> popolon_ 我没看出来，gebjed那家伙太厉害了
<gebjgd> jiero: 你的中文比他强多了
<gebjgd> Chrome os太次了
<gebjgd> 直接可以扔了
<ofan> 估计要买x120e
<ofan> ebay拍了东西能退么？
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接买t520多好
<ofan> gebjgd: 本来不想买，现在没人跟我竞拍 
<gebjgd> ofan: 多少钱？
<ofan> $270
<gebjgd> ofan: 便宜 收了吧
<ofan> 不过是e240的cpu
<ofan> AMD Athlon II Neo 怎么样？
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-ThinkPad-X100e-Ultra-portable-PC-/200712527554?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6402871987788966063#ht_500wt_1378
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y Lenovo ThinkPad X100e Ultra portable PC (885600177785) | eBay
<gebjgd> 又不是台式机 挑什么CPU
<popolon_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1204_armfeb&num=1
<sevk> popolon_ ⇪ t: [Phoronix] ARM On Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Battling Intel x86?
<popolon_> Intel Atom 比较 ARM (错的Texas Instrument Omap)
<ofan> atom废柴
<jiero> ofan:  atom 废柴是和高功耗CPU比
<popolon_> ARM<5W Atom > 30W :D
<jiero> popolon_ 可是intel给的atom TDP>6w
<popolon_> GPU?
<popolon_> Atom SoC = CPU+GPU+DSP+USB+网络+。。。。。
<popolon_> ARM上面，没有散热
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-18
<jiero> 不讨论自己无法改变的东西～
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> ofan:  做 http://humblebundle.com 这样垃圾的游戏都能凑齐 $15,000 真混帐啊。
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y The Humble Bundle Mojam (pay what you want and help charity)
<jiero> ofan: 你去做个？
<ofan> jiero: 做什么
<jiero> ofan: 60小时实时监控做游戏。。。
<jiero> lol
<ofan> ?
<ofan> jiero: 胡言乱语什么
<jiero> ofan:  $16700 已经给出了，  http://www.humblebundle.com/ 去看看就知道了
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y The Humble Bundle Mojam (pay what you want and help charity)
<jiero> 不是。。。是 167000.。。
<jiero> $ 16 万给个这么垃圾的游戏
<jiero> 广告效应真无耻
<ofan> 没兴趣
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这么垃圾的  http://www.humblebundle.com/ 都能凑上 $16.8 万
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Linux下400个开源游戏项目加起来也没那么多钱。
<jiero> 哈哈
<zlei> sed：无法读取 wscript：没有那个文件或目录 ;==> 错误： 在 build() 中发生一个错误。
<zlei>  
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么向linux脚本传递参数 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364121 比如说我有一个脚本，名为script.sh，然后有打算有几个选项，分别为-a, -b, -c 1.输入./script.sh -a时，执行echo "a" 2.输入./script.sh -b时，执行echo "b" 3.输入./script.sh -c时，执行echo "c" 4.输入./script.sh -abc时，执行echo "a"和echo "b"和echo "c" ...... 我知道脚 …
<sevk> 
<yall> sevk: bot
<jiero> yall: bot
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼早上早，折腾 bash + zenity 吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 我要出门了, 白白
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。
 * jiero 一个人在商店里读书。。。
 * jiero 欺负 Evanescence
<jiero> roylez: http://crawl.develz.org/debian/pool/0.10/c/crawl/crawl-tiles_0.10.0-0~1_amd64.deb
<yall> .
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • xp下硬盘安装ubuntu12.04方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364123 xp下硬盘安装ubuntu12.04，看了好多帖子，都没有安装上，用WUBI安装最后重启进不去界面，试了3次都不好使。 最后，我说下我怎么安装的吧 首先，安装UltraISO，加载ubuntu12.04ISO映像 其次，硬盘里边要留一个fat32硬盘（大约20G,我的是）， …
<ofan> 复旦计算机专业研究生找不到工作  冻僵在宁波旧厂房
<ofan>  http://rrurl.cn/9MBpg5
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y 复旦计算机专业研究生找不到工作  冻僵在宁波旧厂房 _京华网
<jiero> 装了xfce。竟然显卡不出现问题了。。。
<jiero> lol
<ofan> jiero: 你找到工作没 
<jiero> ofan: 根本没找
<jiero> ofan: 如此。
<jiero> ofan: 找到工作了没有？
<jiero> ofan: 我根本没空干啥工作，不找了
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10安装软件出现问题，不知道严重不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364128 从帖子里看到QQ2010_wine.deb后就下载下来冒险一试，用终端sudo dpkg -i QQ2010_wine.deb，安装出错，说是什么依赖wine什么，打开新立得看看，结果就出现警告IMG0294A.jpg之后在任务栏上又出现了IMG0293A.jpg，这个问题怎么解决呢 …
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问C语言里毫秒级的计时器相关的是哪个函数呢？我只知道time.h里的clock()函数，但是这个是秒级的(好像是55ms更新一次的那种)。我想找的是可以精确到至少10毫秒，比如做游戏帧率控制方面要用到. 0_0
<void1> select
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • openoffice 3.2的安装包在哪里下载。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364135 我的是8.04已经安装了openoffice3.3，在使用中打开两个表的时候，突然关了，现在想降低版本，我在openoffice官方网站找到都是3.3的安装包。请问3.2版本的.deb包在哪里可以找得到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevin_2009 — 2012-02-18 10:44 
<pichina> 这边有人遇到gnome-terminal刷新问题的不？
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<felixonmars> 刷新问题?
<pichina> 恩，在里面字符重叠了
<pichina> rtxterm里面就没有
<pichina> roxterm里面就没有
<felixonmars> 打开方式不对吧
<sevk> 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20120217/n335061523.shtml
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 基于IPv6的动态网络入侵检测系统的研究与设计-搜狐滚动
<Mrtree> /QUERY bot
<Mrtree> 囗囗囗囗
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 你有 四個口。。
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 请教双系统启动的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364143 假设我将一空白硬盘分为三个主分区，先安装win7，dev/sda2装win7，dev/sda1安装win7启动文件。接着安装ubuntu。dev/sda3装ubuntu，并将grub2写入dev/sda3.将dev@sda1分区的boot取消，选择dev/sda3为活动分区。由于mbr还是没有被grub2覆盖。请问这样启动会不会出 …
<jiero> 问题，如何测试 keybojl
<jiero> ok, its f
<jiero> aulty no worries...
<linqering> how to login irc
<jiero> linqering: get asjl
<Mrtree> 如何和bot对话 谁知道
<iaXe> Precise怎么安装主题？
<linqer> ?
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Mrtree> 囗囗囗囗
<imadper> 同志们, 我安装支付宝的控件, 怎么总是不成功?
<mengfei> 不要在linux下折腾这个了，装个虚拟机吧
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 使用testdisk恢复分区导致NTFS分区被写保护 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364148 事情看起来有些曲折。。。。 本人本地硬盘本来安装WIN7和ubuntu双系统，在WIN7下偶尔操作失误导致ubuntu分区不见了。所以另用一安装了ubuntu的移动硬盘启动电脑，使用testdisk恢复ubuntu的分区。果然，ubuntu的分区确实恢复了， …
<imadper> mengfei: 我以前都行的
<imadper> mengfei: 后来fsck hook把我搞死了, 突然就装不上了
<mengfei> 我没试过，都是在虚拟机里，而且我支付宝里不放钱，要用的时候网银充进去再用，所以还要网银能用，
<imadper> mengfei: 快捷支付
<imadper> mengfei: 我买了一年的东西了, 很方便
<imadper> mengfei: 这次不知道为什么不行了
<mengfei> 我另一个号办的快捷支付，不过从来没用过，一直用的这个号
<imadper> mengfei: 恩
<imtxc> udev 这个只是挂载U盘和移动硬盘有用么？
<Evanescence> mengfei: ni Tmd si na ge mengfei ?
<mengfei> 梦飞
<imadper> ....
<imadper> Successfully installed Alipay Security Control
<imadper> Press any key to quit..
<Evanescence> mengfei: well
<imtxc> ..
<mengfei> 我刚开始接触网络时就用的这个网名，没改过，有七八年了
<larry__> kde 下有什么好用的微博客户端没呢？
<yue> hotot-qt？
<yue> choqok？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  hi
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ hi
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  N46 怎么还不出来
<mengfei> 网页吧，linux下没什么好的微博客户端
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. ..
<larry__> yue: choqok 在kubuntu下编译不过，在arch下点验证kwin就崩溃了
<yall> hotot
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 在等 ivy 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 妈的 intel 又挑票了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 都怪他妈的 AMD 不给力
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 額。。 ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  http://imagebin.org/199501 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 手机在楼上拍的，不清晰
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..話說，，上不去。。 地址超時
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 看到了。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 红色
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 額，，爲麼不買 黑色，，這樣看起來像 公務車 或者說 監控 或者說 是 殯儀車。。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 当时现车就只有红色的 ... ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 别的颜色要预订 ....
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。 額， 你 不給力 啊。。 ，， 起碼一定要 襲擊喜歡的顏色。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。 額， 你 不給力 啊。。 ，， 起碼一定要 自己喜歡的顏色。。 
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 安装Google Chrome成功过程，同时问题求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364153 今天安装google chrome ... 过程： 打开终端TERMINAL Code: cd /home/******/下载 Code: sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb Quote: 问题出现： 选中了曾被取消选择的软件包 google-chrome-stable。 (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 179419 …
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 红色我也很喜欢啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 红色的车安全
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..好吧，， 
<phoenixlzx> Archlinux中文论坛新地址 http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/
<sevk> phoenixlzx ⇪ t: Arch Linux 中文论坛
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 你搞得？
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> phoenixlzx: vps?
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 恩那
<Kandu> adam8157: 裝完花生殼，注意改下全局配置的權限。花生殼那配置文明方密碼，且安裝器給設的 go+r
<adam8157> Kandu: o
<ofan> Kandu: 给你推荐本书 http://book.douban.com/subject/1468468/
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y Computer Organization and Design (豆瓣)
<Kandu> ofan: thx
<imtxc> 我在fstab 里面这样写 /dev/sda7 /mnt/test xfs defaults,user_xattr 0 1 开机为什么没有挂载呢
<yall> imtxc: /mnt/test有没
<imtxc> yall: 有的啊。
<yall> 那不知道
<yall> imtxc: 手动mount行不
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  放个高清的，这是刚提车的时候
<imtxc> yall: 手动可以。
<yall> imtxc: 带-o的?
<Kandu> imtxc: xfs 支持 user_xattr?
<imtxc> 不对 好像哪错了 我仔细瞅瞅
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  http://imagebin.org/199503 停我家门口的时候拍的
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教:SD卡和U盘的使用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364158 各位DX: 1.我用11.10,由于经常使用U盘和存储设备,发现有 时候插上系统可以识别并自动显示,可是有时候却没反应.请问此时去哪里查看U盘? 2.拨出U盘时,右键有"弹出"和"安全移除"两个选项,请问有何区别? 谢谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 ibuntu2me — 2012-0 …
<imtxc> yall 手动 sudo mount /sda7/ /mnt/test 没问题
<imtxc> Kandu: 是不是那个参数不加呢，我是yyp 的上一行
<yall> imtxc: sudo mount -o defaults,user_xattr -t xfs /dev/sda7 /mnt/test
<imtxc> yall: 恩，这样也可以的
<yall> imtxc: 额？那不知道了。
<imtxc> 我再去试试
<imtxc> yall: 恩，取了那个参数好了。
<lolicon> 	gnome-look 是不是挂了
<sevk> 
<yall> MaskRay: 而且你那网站连disqus都给弄没了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..送我一輛
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ..
<L-----D> microcai, 虽然不知道是什么 我也要
<sevk> 
<phoenixlzx> Archlinux中文主站的维护，谁有兴趣来做
<phoenixlzx> 我们需要一个团队
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=363414
<sevk> phoenixlzx ⇪ ti: Archlinux中文站整合完成，更新招募团队 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<L-----D> Archlinux有server版么
<phoenixlzx> 有ArchServer
<phoenixlzx> L-----D: http://www.archserver.org/
<sevk> phoenixlzx,啥网址y ArchServer Project :: Home
<L-----D> 这不算是官方的版本？
<phoenixlzx> L-----D: 衍生版
<MaskRay> yall: js还在的，只是不知道为什么不显示。。
<yall> MaskRay: 是给去掉了？
<MaskRay> yall: 不知道为什么没有
<yall> MaskRay: 你这明明是删掉了嘛
<MaskRay> yall: 网页src里还有，但是不知何故没显示
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ 我告訴你 ，我想要  microcai送我一輛車
<yall> MaskRay: 吾看了。你那只有评论计数器。没显评论的。
<L-----D> CyrusYzGTt, 那我也想要
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ 可惜  菜菜子走了
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于管理员密码的问题！急！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364162 本人菜鸟，为了快一点登录系统，我在用户账户里面把开机登录方式设为不用密码登录（不是自动登录），结果发现授权的时候需要输入密码，可是我根本没有密码呀！ 在用户账户里面的密码显示是“无” 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我改下試試?
<MaskRay> yall: kandu: 好像以前的makefile-blog标签就没对齐
<MaskRay> Kandu: 快好啦
<MaskRay> Kandu: 搞不定了……http://codepad.org/R30PFfN9
<sevk> MaskRay,啥网址y Plain Text code - 115 lines - codepad
<MaskRay> tusooa: Kandu: 好了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 是標籤沒正確關閉的問題麼?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 是复制时漏了……html闭标签写写明 标签名 似乎挺对的，可以让浏览器纠正一些错误（不过严谨的xml还要求闭标签名就没意义了，浪费）
<yall> MaskRay: 为啥浪费
<yall> MaskRay: 吾这，都是严格的xhtml
<alpha080> 谁能ping 到 z.cn?
<MaskRay> yall: 因为标签是匹配的，闭标签名没必要写
<byzantium> 呵呵 我空虚……
<yall> MaskRay: 啥意思
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助!没办法进入系统啊!!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364169 更新完显卡驱动后重启了,然后GRUB选择了ubuntu,一堆[OK]后,卡在了:Chenking for running unattended-upgrades: 一直停在这里了,怎么办啊?????????? 统计信息: 发表于 由 dly10000y — 2012-02-18 15:10 
<yall> MaskRay: 你说</>??
<Kandu> MaskRay: <div><div><div><div>  究竟是兩個兄弟元素，還是父子元素?
<alpha080> <div> </div>
<MaskRay> yall: <body> </body>，</> 就好
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问在Makefile中写入MYPATH=$(pwd)，是否可以使MYPATH的值为当前的路径呢？
<MaskRay> Patrick_DJ: 不一定。这是延迟计算的
<yall> MaskRay: 这耗费资源啊。还要判断。也不方便看。
<MaskRay> Patrick_DJ: 呃，要写 MYPATH := $(shell pwd)
<yall> 额。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 發展歷史挺糾結的，開始是允許 web 開發者犯錯，現在是不許犯錯，還要解析速度..
<Patrick_DJ> MaskRay: 啊，就是这种，太感谢了。在网上都不知道咋个搜了... :-D
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯。我以前还觉得html愚昧，后来知道规则要允许web开发者犯错，就觉得挺对了……
<L-----D> xhtml可不允许犯错误
 * Kandu 珍愛生命，遠離 web dev
<L-----D> 我觉得严格好，可惜xhtml估计要死了
<MaskRay> Patrick_DJ: info '(make) Reading Makefiles'，看  Variable Assignment
<Patrick_DJ> MaskRay: 谢谢. :D
<yall> http://cainiao8.com/ # ub]来显标题
<sevk> yall,啥网址y XHTML教程|CSS教程|XHTML+CSS教程|DHTML教程|前台资源推荐|菜鸟吧致力于提供建立网站的基础知识教程，铺平您成为站长的道路。
<L-----D> yall, 你看w3c的教学网页会更好
<yall> 这是中文的，简单，易懂。适合新手。
<L-----D> 我记得w3c也有中文的
<yall> 貌似是这样。
<L-----D> 现在直接研究html5就好了 前面的一个时代已经终结了
<zerta_D> 本群有几人用诺基亚N9的？
 * MaskRay makefile-blog彻底废弃，用https://github.com/MaskRay/maskray.tk
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问大家是如何查看gtk_init的api参数的，如果不上网的话。我用man gtk_init什么都没有得到. 0_0
<yall> 貌似应该是gtk_init (&argc, &argv);
<yall> Patrick_DJ: 如果有devhelp，可以看devhelp
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 开放API是新的开源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364170 大概十年前，开源“足够好”——它给了当时的人们除了专有软件之外另一个可行的，通常成本更低、争端更少的解决方案。今天，所有的软件总体上都更加开放了，并且我相信我们已经到达了这样一个程度，非开源的软件已经“足够开放”。 我 …
<Patrick_DJ> yall: gtk_init的我是知道的，只要用过一次就记得了，但是像一些比较长的就不好记了。devhelp以前没注意过，我搜搜看是什么东西。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 「_」在 haskell 裡是一個特殊字符?
<yall> Patrick_DJ: 最好还是看网上的文档。如果有gtk2-perl，可以man Gtk2::...
<Patrick_DJ> yall: 了解。谢谢~ :-D
<yall> Patrick_DJ: 那是Perl的。如果要换成c,需要动点脑筋
<Patrick_DJ> yall: 我是用C的. -_-
<Patrick_DJ> yall: 正在装devhelp和gtk3-docs
<yall> 推荐perl
<Patrick_DJ> yall: 呃，又要学一门语言..
<MaskRay> Kandu: mattern matching 时的通配符
<jiero> roylez: l乐乐你上 PHD 时当助教吗？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 单个 _ 才有特殊含义，why_not_camel_case 不是单个出现就没关系。
 * jiero 拜 roylez happyaron  Kandu  ofan
<yall> itIsGoodToUseCamelCase
<MaskRay> yesHaskellAdvocateCamelCase
<jiero> 10 days
<jiero> 还有十天就去玩 Tremz 了
<jiero> oho
<Kandu> MaskRay: 單個?  func (_,_,x) = x 這樣，也是通配麼?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，知道了
<jiero> yunfan: 对了，为啥我总觉得你很熟悉呢|？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 也算不上特殊字符，这里 _ 用其他字母如 a, b 之类也行。只是 _ 提醒读者这个变量用不到
<yunfan> jiero: ?
<yunfan> Kandu: 我昨晚那个更新如何？ 又提升了一点呢
<Kandu> MaskRay: 好像有點特殊 func (_,x) = _  這樣似乎不行
<yall> f n
<yall>   | n == 0 = 1
<jiero> yunfan: 对了，你到底在做什么项目？
<yall>   | n > 0 = n * f (n-1)
<yall>   | otherwise = 0
<MaskRay> fix (\f n -> if n == 0 then 1 else n * f (n-1))
<MaskRay> fix (ap (flip if' 1 . (0 ==)) . ap (*) . (. subtract 1))
<coneshell> time
<MaskRay> Kandu: _ 嗯，这个量就被舍弃了，不管它是什么
<yall> MaskRay: 为啥喜欢写成那样
<MaskRay> yall: 不出现 *任何* 变量
<yall> MaskRay: 为啥要不带参数？
<yall> MaskRay: 有啥好处
<imtxc> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=17157
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ t: AUR (en) - libxft-ubuntu
<imtxc> 这个包为什么总是下载不下来呢
<jiero> 讨厌变量。。。我记不住。。。
<imtxc> tsocks 也不行
<yall> imtxc: proxychains
<imtxc> yall: ?没明白
<imtxc> yall:  它和tsocks一样吧？
<MaskRay> yall: 有的时候能简化代码(但过分使用会让人看不懂)
<byzantium> 有做数据分析的吗？
<yall> MaskRay: 对啊。都看不懂了。还有啥用。。。
<MaskRay> yall: 适量使用会更加清晰
<yall> MaskRay: 你刚才那2个，不能算适量了。。
<imtxc> yall: 貌似不是墙的原因
<MaskRay> yall: 第一行是,不动点(而且还是有参数,只是把递归过程引用的本函数名字化去了)；第二行确实不是(是用工具生成的)
<yall> MaskRay: wikipedia上叫啥fix(F)
<imtxc> aur 里面没有速度下载不下来的包怎么办啊。。
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ［游戏推荐］星噬：Osmos http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364175 官方主页： http://www.hemispheregames.com/osmos/ object 游戏简介： 宇宙优美而深邃 你就是浩瀚宇宙中的一个智能星系 你自认为自己很拽么？ No、no，你不过是大海边的一粒沙而已 但你要成为宇宙的主角！ 你的任务就是不断吞噬那些比自己小的 …
<MaskRay> yall: 数独中，有一步是要把9*9的格子拆成9个小九宫，Haskell的做法很简洁：let f = splitEvery 3 in map concat.concat.map transpose.f.map f
<yall> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%B8%8D%E5%8A%A8%E7%82%B9%E7%BB%84%E5%90%88%E5%AD%90
<sevk> yall ⇪ t: 不动点组合子 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<Evanescence> 有人知道lambda的么? 我看到python文档中说他具有匿名性,anonymous, 我想知道怎么个匿名性法.
<MaskRay> yall: 更神的是，这个函数对自己再作用一次就变回原样了
<imtxc> 可以帮忙帮我看看http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=17157  这里面libXft-2.2.0.tar.bz2 这个包可以下载么 谢谢大家
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ t: AUR (en) - libxft-ubuntu
<lolicon> Evanescence: 函数作为参数的话就没必要给个名字给他……
<MaskRay> Python的lambda被人诟病的，只有一个表达式，多句就麻烦了
<Evanescence> lolicon: 这个就是他的匿名性? 他怎么作为参数啊? 给个例子?
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 怎样的多句表达啊?
<lolicon> MaskRay: 本来就是设计成简单表达式的吧……
<lolicon> MaskRay: 只是一个方便语法…… 不是追求完备性的
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 举个例子,什么样的多句麻烦?
<imtxc> 可以帮忙下载一下这个包不？http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=17157 谢谢了
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 比如一个极其简单的回调函数，打印参数。任务太简单都不想给它取名了，就用lambda
<yall> 那py的lambda，简直是pl。据说连print都不能用。
<MaskRay> lolicon: ruby的block就好很多
<Evanescence> imadper: 可以下载
<imtxc> Evanescence: 是给我说的吧？
<Evanescence> imtxc: 是的,
<fanzeyi> yall: py的lambda是给某些时候偷懒用的><
<imtxc> Evanescence: 我这里 http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/individual/lib/libXft-2.2.0.tar.bz2 这个包总是下载不下来怎么回事呢
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 多句就是要能用多个表达式，Python做不到
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 回调函数是说只有一句return么?
<lolicon> Evanescence: 不是……
<imtxc> Evanescence: 用SSH也下载不了。
<lolicon> Evanescence: callback, 就是把一个函数传给一个注册函数然后在适当的时候将其调用……
<Evanescence> 不明白,学了大半的python doc, 给个例子立马明白
<imtxc> Evanescence: 你可以帮忙把那个包下载下来发给我么？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: Python的lambda只能一句，回调函数若是有一行以上就得 def .. 了，所以觉得表现力弱（和Ruby比）。不过看到过用[]模拟多个表达式的，但毕竟不是正道
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 对了,就是只能写一句,我这里看到了,Note that functions created with lambda forms cannot contain statements or annotations.
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 这个就相当不好，Ruby里这些都是expression，不是statement，而且能多句
<imtxc> ....
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 嗯,也许应该考虑给正在开发的python3k提建议... 
<imtxc> 谁可以帮帮我么。。
<Evanescence> imtxc: 你邮箱?
<imtxc> Evanescence: txc.yang@gmail.com 
<imtxc> 谢谢你 不知道啥情况 我用SSH 也下载不下来。
<kowalski_> hi all
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 看上去不可能了：http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-3099/ `lambda will not be renamed'
<sevk> MaskRay ⇪ t: PEP 3099 -- Things that will Not Change in Python 3000
<Evanescence> MaskRay: lambda 不改名,可以增加用其他的名字啊,可行么?
<sevk> 
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 粗略看了下，看上去增加多行被否决了。
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 我搜索了pythondoc,没找到好的callback回调函数,你能给个例子么? 添加注释最好,
<MaskRay> Evanescence: filter(lambda x: x%3 == 0, range(10))
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 啥语言
<MaskRay> 算了，我就是觉得，Python不如很多人想的那样美。作为比它还早的Haskell，20年没设计出这么多wart了
<namoamitabuddha> Python 是 MIT 现在的入门语言吧？
<Evanescence> MaskRay: wart ? 啥东东? 缺陷?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 是, 取代scheme了
<imtxc> Evanescence: 刚才到垃圾邮件了没看到 现在收到了 谢谢你
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 我正好在学这个被取代的语言。
<Evanescence> imtxc: np
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 考虑直接common lisp吧
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: SICP
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 为了看书才学得scheme?
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 啥语言？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 这书不是在教 Scheme 的
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 哦 不是给我说的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: Common Lisp 和 Scheme 差别大么？
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 科学 Linux 6.2发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364177 科学Linux L 6.2 发布 。详见 发行注记 。版本6.2 可以多种Live版本获取，包括一个用于IceWM的LiveMiniCD ，一个用于GNOME的LiveCD ，以及一个用于GNOME、KDE 和IceWM 的LiveDVD 。 下载 http://ftp.scientificlinux.org/linux/scientific/6.2/ http://ftp1.scientificlinux.org/linux/scientific/6.2/  …
<zzz> kde-look.org挂了?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不是, 是用scheme来教你抽象的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 看上去差距不大,用起来差距大
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 举例
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不会scheme
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 但是我看的那本common lisp的书上写, common lisp不会有scheme那么深层的嵌套
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我知道 Common Lisp 里面有一些扩展的，貌似 Scheme 里面找不到直接的对应体，例如迭代的循环结构的语法支持，数组等等。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 这个应该找 cfy
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: haskell找 MaskRay
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我下周打算开始写一个 Common Lisp 的东西。不清楚区别有多大。我目前只看到 定义过程，定义变量和赋值上的差别。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3526497/scheme-or-common-lisp
<sevk> imadper ⇪ t: programming languages - Scheme or Common Lisp? - Stack Overflow
<imadper> se
<imadper> sevk: 你是机器人,还是人机合一?
<zlx> 有多少加班的今天？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: thanks
<sevk> imadper, 我是一个活生生的AIML。  ㍨ 
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 客气
<imadper> sevk: 你是人工智能的做爱?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 其实 SICP 我只看完第一章
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 第二章浏览过，但是习题还没做，所以不能算看过。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 一行没看
<sevk> imadper, 让有关大赦国际说。  ㍨ 
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 话说，SICP 里面好像还介绍了一个类似 instance 的东西
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 说了两种方法，一种是利用表格，另外一种是消息传递。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: MaskRay 表示, 他不是搞lisp的,他是搞 *haskell* 的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 大致叙述下思想？
<MaskRay> imadper: 你不也是
<imadper> MaskRay: 我现在主要是看小说的~~
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你能看的话自己看，我只是这周利用数学物理课偷偷浏览了遍第二章。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 数据抽象。
<wzlxx> namoamitabuddha: 高人啊，初中都开始上linux了
<imadper> wzlxx: 数学物理不是大学才学嘛?
<wzlxx> imadper: 初中就有了啊
<namoamitabuddha> wzlxx: no
<imadper> wzlxx: 不是数学\物理, 是数学物理, 一门课, 物理学的一个课程
<wzlxx> imadper: 哦，工科的飘过
<imadper> wzlxx: 同工科
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我说的是你前面的理解，我没用标点符号。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: ...
<lolicon> sicp 超级难……
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: lol
<imadper> ...
 * imadper 世界上终究还是坏人多
<wzlxx> debian的发行周期是两年？
<namoamitabuddha> 没有规定
<namoamitabuddha> 不过一般是2年左右
<wzlxx> 感觉一年的速度刚好
<wzlxx> 现在老了，不能随时有网络更新系统了
<wzlxx> debian testing 和 unstable 呢？滚动？
<namoamitabuddha> 我用 stable。
<namoamitabuddha> testing/sid 无所谓发行周期
<namoamitabuddha> testing 不能算严格 rolling，有 freeze 的
<wzlxx> 不知道stable能不能装上我本子，在考虑要不要换
<namoamitabuddha> 有啥问题
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • /目录占用100% 还以为是中病毒了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364185 今天突然发现 /目录占用100% ，我的/目录是撇开/usr和 /home目录单独挂载10个G的，一直是占用20%多，怎么一下暴增，以为中病毒了。 于是查看了/下的目录，发现/var/log的体积很大，有6G多，于是用一条命令把/var/log下的文件都删除了。 …
<yall> sevk: 告诉他，linux不会轻易中毒的。
<sevk> yall, 为什么不呢？  ㍨ 
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ 讓她用 M￥算了
<alvin_rxg> 煎蛋的號召力好恐怖啊  http://goggles.sneakygcr.net/
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Goggles
<wzlxx> 重装linux的时候大家都是把以前的/home挂到/下还是挂到自己的目录下？
<jiero> wzlxx: 直接做 /home
<wzlxx> 直接挂到/下做home啊？
<wzlxx> 我还想着以后独立分出来一块用来备份用
<wzlxx> 重装是最大的问题
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助关于联想Y460 无线网卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364188 新手一个，程序员一名，想转到linux下开发。今天把windows 7 格式化了装ubuntu 11.10，安装选项的时候没有选择打开wifi自动更新什么的。进入操作系统以后发现无线网络已通过硬件禁用，不知道怎么打开。我宿舍只能通过无线上网， …
<jiero> 。。。挂载点就选 /home 好了。。。
<jiero> 叨叨什么我都不想看了。。。
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 经典游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364191 Command & Conquer Gold Editon command-and-conquer-gold-ss1.gif cnc-gold.gif Tomb Raider II: The Dagger of Xi'an thumbCAK22QJR.jpg 677abf4a8640730dff990a016c372183.media.800x600.jpg Desperados：Wanted Dead or Alive 256px-Desperados_box_cover_design.jpg 18039-desperados-wanted-dead-or-alive-windows-screenshot-you-can.jpg Wolfenst …
<mengfei> test
<sevk> mengfei, .. ..  ㍩ 
<mengfei> test
<sevk> mengfei, .. ..  ㍩ 
<mengfei> test1
<sevk> mengfei, .. ..  ㍩ 
 * missu hello
<genophy> hello
<sevk> genophy, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<missu> sevk, ㍩ 是么？
<genophy> 呵呵。
<sevk> missu, 响应。  ㍩ 
<missu> sevk, 额~~
<jiero> 爱生活，爱革命！
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> missu: 好久不见
<jiero> missu: 咪咪
<sevk> missu, 休息一下...  ㍩ 
<missu> jiero, 乃是？
<jiero> missu: 乃是？
<missu> jiero, 本人撒
<jiero> missu: 这里是 luojie-dune
 * missu 这里是missu本人~  虽说好久没上论坛啦，但您老的大名还是听过哈~~^ ^
<missu> jiero, ^^
<jiero> missu: 哦。来看什么呢？
<missu> jiero, 潜水
<jiero> missu: 。。。
<missu> jiero, O.o
<jiero> missu: 来，测试脚本。。。
<jiero> missu: 指导我写bash
<missu> jiero, 写的少，帮你试试先
<missu> jiero, 看看
<jiero> missu:  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115994
<jiero> missu: 我不会搞中断，3个地方都要按取消。
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • [讨论] tar增量备份 记录已删除文件的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364198 用tar做增量备份很方便。 但是对于已经删除的文件，增量备份不会记录。只记录新增的和修改的文件。 可不可以用 Code: find $Source -print > index.txt 每次做增量备份的时候顺便导出最新的文件列表到index.txt 需要恢复的时候先请空$Sou …
<missu> jiero, 这个是干嘛用的呢？
<jiero> missu:  optipng的简单ui使用。
<jiero> lainme 竟然在了。
<jiero> Cherrot: 看到另一个叫做 cherrot的在 facebook
<missu> jiero, 发现居然是^M换行~~乃是用记事本写的吧
<MaskRay> jiero: [ 是 /usr/bin/[ ，是外部命令，周围要有空格
<missu> MaskRay, 对
<jiero> missu: 什么，我不知道，哪里？我都不懂。。。
<missu> jiero, 就是 win下的换行都是以"\r\n"表示，linux则是“\n”
<jiero> 哦。没有windows啊
<jiero> 我没装windows。。。
<missu> jiero, 所以看起来就是^M结尾了
<missu> jiero, 难道是我电脑有问题？呵呵
<jiero> 整个过程都是gedit和leafpad——还有从 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 拷贝——难道那里用的是 ^M?
<MaskRay> jiero: 15 if [! "$slider"]; --> if [ -z "$slider" ];
<missu> jiero, 不太清楚哎~~ O.o
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我也遇到這個情況，，
<jiero> MaskRay: 谢谢。
<MaskRay> jiero: 27   $var 一般都要用双引号，否则变量中带空格就会分成几个参数
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不過都是打開別人的源碼。。 看看有木有 url..
<jiero> MaskRay: 好的。
<phoenixlzx> http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=635
<sevk> phoenixlzx ⇪ t: 中文主站维护团队招募成员 (页 1) / 新闻和公告 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<phoenixlzx> 换了fluxbb果然快了么
<jiero> MaskRay: 发现fcitx在 xfce和e16下对输入造成奇怪的影响。
<jiero> MaskRay: 连引号都无法输入。。。
<jiero> missu: 哦。没关系，也谢谢。
<jiero> MaskRay: 谢谢
<MaskRay> jiero: 哦，没看到你用空格 分隔 文件了，那就不要用引号。但这样不太好，文件名中出现空格会出事
<missu> jiero, 这么块搞定了？
<jiero> missu: 没搞定，还是无法关闭。。。
<missu> jiero, ...
<CyrusYzGTt> missu§ .. 僞娘？？
<missu> CyrusYzGTt: 伪啥娘？
<CyrusYzGTt> missu§ ..你是 missing 麼？？
<missu> CyrusYzGTt: 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> missu§ ..哦
<MaskRay> jiero: 我装fcitx-sunpinyin不成功，在用愚昧至极的pinyin...
<jiero> MaskRay: 只有在gnome下 fcitx是好用的。。。
<jiero> MaskRay: 主题修改好了吗？
<MaskRay> jiero: 也没有……我都复制我另一个能用机器的config了，还不行
<jiero> FirstCandColor=238 255 0
<jiero> MaskRay: 我是直接复制到了~/.config/fcitx/skin/darkmod
<MaskRay> jiero: 我还想吐嘈 gtk 的那个 dialog，默认显示 recent used，害我不能用 C-l 输入url，得用鼠标
<jiero> MaskRay: 哦。这个习惯应该有设置的办法。。。
<missu> jiero: 请问 刚那个脚本中的第18行是想将括号里面命令的结果赋给location么？
<MaskRay> jiero: 用换行符(字面)  --separator=$'\n'  后面 IFS=$'\n'; optipng ...
<jiero> MaskRay: 。。。
<jiero> mask
<jiero> MaskRay: fcitx 彻底崩坏了，换行符打不出来
<jiero> MaskRay: cssplayer太黑了。。。
<jiero> missu: 18行。。。我这里不一样的东西。是的。
<MaskRay> jiero: 其实，fcitx 我只会 空格 这一个用法。
<jiero> MaskRay: 按下 Enter ，fcitx现在什么都不出现么。。。
<MaskRay> jiero: 回车会直接显示输入的字 
<jiero> MaskRay: 
<missu> jiero: 我一般是使用``将命令的结果赋值给一个变量的，例如a=`ls -l`
<missu> jiero: 不知道你那么写正确否
<jiero> missu: 呃，能那样吗。。。
<missu> jiero: ``赋值应该不会错
<Kandu> MaskRay: 腦殘了，剛用 Y 組合子應用函數去做遞歸了，怎麼試都棧溢出
<jiero> missu: 我已经看不懂了。。。
<missu> jiero: O o
<Kandu> yunfan: 還沒看過呢
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 普通包与*-dev包和*-dbg包有什么区别，怎么用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364203 普通包与-dev包和-dbg包有什么区别，怎么用？一般什么时候用什么包？ 好多包都是这样 如 http://packages.debian.org/search?lang=en&searchon=names&keywords=libxft Quote: libxft的包共有四个包： libxft2 libxft-dev libxft2-dbg 以上两个都依赖libxf2 li …
<Kandu> MaskRay: haskell 裡怎麼定義 Y?  y f = (\x -> f $ x x) (\x -> f $ x x)   這樣貌似不行?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 还是不大理解 Y combinator。这个类型不通过的
<jiero> missu: 我这里slider= '(zenity --scale --title="Low -> High" --text "Slide right to get higher compression rate" --min-value=0 --max-value=9 --value=1)' 是这样么。。。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，後來用 Z 組合子來應用函數做遞歸就好了
<MaskRay> Kandu: Data.Function.fix 可以用
<missu> jiero: 不用括号
<Kandu> MaskRay: 奇怪 wikipedia 裡 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lambda_calculus#Reduction_strategies
<sevk> Kandu ⇪ t: Lambda calculus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Kandu> MaskRay: 居然是用 Y 來講解，而不是用 Z
<missu> jiero: 也不是单引号哦
<jiero> missu: 哦。看到你的是单的。。。
<missu> jiero: 是esc下面那个键
<missu> jiero: `
<jiero> missu: it works
<missu> jiero: ^^
<missu> jiero: 真的？
<jiero> missu: 还是没找到关闭的办法。。。
<jiero> missu: 终止全部进程该是怎么写？
<missu> jiero: 你是指任何？包括系统的？
<jiero> missu: 不，这个脚本的
<missu> jiero: exit 就足够
<jiero> missu: 现在只是结束这一部分，然后其他的还是继续。。。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 呃，給錯連結了，是這部分  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lambda_calculus#Recursion_and_fixed_points
<missu> jiero: 退不出，我怀疑是if语句的问题
<jiero> missu: 等，。。。你的哪个怎么作为变量呼出额。。。
<missu> jiero: 那个？
<jiero> missu: 用 ` ` 包围起来。。。
<missu> jiero: 是就``中的命令运行的结果返回给变量
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这个好难理解
<missu> jiero: 你前面说的咪咪 是指mising？
<jiero> missu: 感觉我还是用回原来的吧。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> missu: 恩。
<missu> jiero: 我不是他~~呵呵
<MaskRay> jiero: missu: bash里推荐 $() 而不是 ``  因为括号匹配看起来清晰
<missu> MaskRay: thx   
<MaskRay> Kandu: 看完这个应该能研究 Quine 了
<missu> MaskRay: $()也可以这样做，我之前还不明白
<jiero> MaskRay: ty
<lolicon> $() 可以嵌套
<lolicon> `` 不行
<MaskRay> missu: posix shell就没$()了
<MaskRay> missu: 哦，也有，但是有些古老的sh没
<missu> jiero: MaskRay才是高手哈~~ 我业余的 
<missu> jiero: 呵呵
<jiero> missu: 结果我还是没做好。。
<missu> jiero: 别灰心，我先安个zenity  帮你调试下
<jiero> missu: lol zenity 只要有 gtk 就有吧。。。
<missu> jiero: 虚拟机ing
<jiero> um
<missu> jiero: 之前的arch本本，家里不让拿过来
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用硬盘引导安装ubuntu 无法进入liveCD桌面，错误提示 udevd[141] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364205 RT 需要的引导文件都放到分区根目录，开机选择引导项检测信息时会不停地出一行字： udevd[141] ：time out ：killing‘/sbin/modprobe -bv pci ：v[这里是一片数字记不清了] sv[又是一片数字] [184] 尝试过11.10和12.04 …
<jiero> missu: 成了，抄到一句 if [ $? = 1 ]; 
<iGoogle> jiero: 不看man的。zenity多简单的东西。
<jiero> iGoogle: 跟 zenity又没关系了
<jiero> iGoogle: 哈哈
<iGoogle> 是不会判断返回吧。 lol
<jiero> iGoogle:  是的
<jiero> iGoogle: 另外，zenity的手册缺失内容不少。
<iGoogle> [ $? -eq 0 ] && echo "删除。。。" && rm "$f"
<iGoogle> 啥。很详细吧
<jiero> iGoogle: 有些功能没说
<jiero> iGoogle: 比如 -file-filter
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你来啦
 * jiero 现在要无视 Xiaoqing
<XiaoQing> Evanescence: 你在呀 昨天接了个电话 然后回来你就走了
<XiaoQing> jiero: 为啥
<jiero> XiaoQing: 因为我决定了。。。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 因为我太水了么。。
<Evanescence> XiaoQing: who are you ?
<jiero> XiaoQing: 。。。好象是
<maya> jiero: 囧
<maya> jiero: 好吧。。  珍爱生命，远离maya
<jiero> iGoogle:  叟东西。。。竟然让我删除
<Evanescence> maya: hi
<jiero> Evanescence: hello
<maya> Evanescence: 恩~
<Evanescence> jiero: hi
<jiero> Evanescence:  zenity 可以在 N900上用。
<Evanescence> jiero: independly ?
<jiero> Evanescence: 和gnome3一样从下面出对话框——其实我以前都没注意这是 gtk 对话框。。。
<missu> jiero: 竟然安装不上
<jiero> Evanescence: 比如说 xterm 里输入 zenity --warning --text="Loser" 
<Evanescence> jiero: .... so , 那zenity是独立可以安装的, 还是需要特定编译? 
<jiero> Evanescence: 默认有的
<jiero> missu: 哦。
<jiero> missu: 谢谢了，那就不再麻烦了 :_
<Evanescence> jiero: 哪里默认有了? 我打了命令,没有
<missu> jiero: 额~~ 可能是and64的原因，在163的镜像里下载不了几个包~
<jiero> Evanescence: ...是么。。。我有了。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: wel,告诉我你安装了什么?
<jiero> Evanescence: 太多了吧。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 首先你可以直接 sudo gainroot 然后 apt-get install zenity啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 我现在没有wifi
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。我也记不住。。。什么命令搜包。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我知道了,下次我找找
<jiero> Evanescence: 包名就是 zenity
<Evanescence> jiero: 你知道么?N900上有Mdk3的GUI程序了
<jiero> Evanescence:  apt-cache search zenity 得到结果
<jiero> Evanescence: mdk3是啥我都不知道。。。我倒是有个 ELM设备要用N900
<jiero> Evanescence: 你总是想要黑别人啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<Evanescence> jiero: 这N900买来就是这目的,hacker table
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<zerta_D> 有用N9的没啊？
<maya> zerta_D: 老猫用
<maya> Colin-shzsc: 人间正道是沧桑？
<caasi> 问一个bash的问题
<caasi> read
<caasi> if [$REPLY == "c"]
<caasi> 这个比较不对吗？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装pgplot时出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364206 今天又在另一台计算机安装pgplot软件，按照安装说明一路下来都没问题，最后运行pgplot演示文件却出错，出错信息： ./pgdemo1: error while loading shared libraries: libpgplot.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 可是原来文件夹里面明明有libpgplot. …
<caasi> http://codepad.org/StjBMT0v
<sevk> caasi,啥网址y C code - 8 lines - codepad
<caasi> 帮我看一下这个错在哪里了
<sevk> 
<Relaed> 大家好
<sevk> Relaed, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]接触Ubuntu一段时间,请教一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364209 我用Ubuntu有一段时间了,不过上次重装系统后,系统就只能识别一个CPU核心,安装的时候(livecd)查看cpuinfo都显示的两个,可是安装完后系统就只能检测到一个,还有就是不能调整屏幕亮度,安装的时候也是可以的. 统计信息: 发表于 由 lhy …
<maya> Relaed: 好~
<maya> supercat: 老猫？
<maya> supercat: zerta_D 刚还问 谁用N9
<Relaed> 有人用socket.io么
<alvin_rxg> Title: Socket.IO: the cross-browser WebSocket for realtime apps. (@ socket.io)
<user8888> :)
<user8888> ==========================
<user8888> nobody,nobody
<Relaed> WTF..
<alpha080> Zzzzz
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 一张奇异的截图，大家看看，这么个奇异？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364210 一张奇异的截图，大家看看，这么个奇异？？？？？ 11.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2012-02-18 20:32 
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 你好= =
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 你好=。=
<maya> ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ..鈴音姐 也來了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/playlist/p/a67798i118358419.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 罪恶王冠_在线观看17个视频_土豆网 机战 幻想 友情
<supercat> maya: 俺用的是N900，不是N9
<maya> supercat: - -
<maya> alpha080: 大叔好~
<alpha080> 囧。。
<maya> ^_^
<alpha080> 我只是掉线了而已@_@
<alpha080> 洗PP去了，潜水中，import bath
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 有人使用lubuntu的同时还用cairo-dock吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364217 在lubuntu下，文件夹cairo-dock根本打不开啊，google了半天，还是没找到怎么办，有人有什么解决办法吗？哪里能看到cairo-dock插件的配置及源代码？如果可以的话，我想改一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 NewUserFF — 2012-02-18 21:06 
<maya> alpha080: 囧
<fuhao> 请教个问题
<sound> 问大家个问题，谁知道smplayer怎么自动连续播放同文件夹内的视频？
<L-----D> 有这功能么？
<L-----D> 你可以自己写的脚本
<sound> 没有这功能啊。。。
<fuhao> 我想把grub 写入U盘做成U启动，然后把多个 iso 系统镜像拷贝到U盘，请问这个grub 怎么写，才能让 grub 启动的时候调用指定的ISO启动系统安装？
<supercat> 用SMPlayer的playlist就是了啊
<Freebuilder> shell 中类似 [ "$LANG" = "zh_" ] 的怎么写来着？不是要比较相等，而是要开头匹配 "zh_" 的。
<yall> Freebuilder: [[ "$LANG" = zh_* ]]
<Freebuilder> yall, 双括什么意思？
<sound> 好吧，还是自己动手添加播放列表吧。
<yall> Freebuilder: [[是关键词
<Freebuilder> yall, 报错了  16: [[: not found
<yall> Freebuilder: #!/bin/bash
<Freebuilder> yall, 汗！我是 sh
<fuhao> 我想把grub 写入U盘做成U启动，然后把多个 iso 系统镜像拷贝到U盘，请问这个grub 怎么写，才能让 grub 启动的时候调用指定的ISO启动系统安装？谁能帮我解答下这个问题，谢谢
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装idl http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364219 网上大都只有IDL安装步骤，都是假设idl安装包已取得，貌似ubuntu下的IDL安装包，请问各位大侠有IDL的安装包及安装方法吗？要完整的 统计信息: 发表于 由 huagevari — 2012-02-18 21:13 
<MaskRay> Freebuilder: posix shell没[[，你要么就用bash
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: .
<Freebuilder> yall, 好了，谢谢！
<Freebuilder> 还是 vim 那 =~ 好用
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: zsh 的autoload还是不比ksh高级很多，函数名必须和文件名匹配，不能狂autoload一个.func文件里面写满functions
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我只好些个小function把那文件自动拆分
<yall> ...
<Freebuilder> MaskRay, 汗！关键时刻我竟望了 case 语句。
<yall> Freebuilder: ...
<yall> 看看bash-libraries嘛。
<MeaCulpa_> case 在这个世界上本来就是多余的
<MaskRay> Freebuilder: bash也有re
<yall> $BASH_REMATCH
<MaskRay> yall: 查下什么时候有的？我记得有些“生产环境”的3.*不能用
<yall> MaskRay: 啥
<MeaCulpa_> ksh 都有re...
<MeaCulpa_> 不放心可以对字符串egrep看返回值...
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 今天同步，遇到问题，忘指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364221 Code: :: 正在同步软件包数据库... core 已经是最新版本 extra 已经是最新版本 community 已经是最新版本 :: 下列软件包应当首先更新：     pacman :: 打算取消当前操作 :: 并马上安装这些软件包吗？  [Y/n] y 正在解决依赖关系... 正在查找内部冲突.. …
<yall> ls
<sevk> 
<yall> sevk: 干啥
<sevk> yall, 响应。  ㍮ 
<phoenixlzx> sevk: 同问
<mugebjgd> 雷柏鼠标键盘做的很不错啊
<phoenixlzx> 悦姐好
<L-----D> mugebjgd, 怎么说
<mugebjgd> L-----D, 做工还不错
<alpha080> 那售后呢？
<mugebjgd> alpha080, 1年保修
<L-----D> :o
<L-----D> 回头关注下雷柏的股票
<mugebjgd> 看上了雷柏的超薄无线键盘 准备让老婆带2个回来
<cece> !!
<sevk> 
<yall> ls
<mugebjgd> 国内才150 一个
<mugebjgd> 太便宜了
<zokr7et> :-D
<sevk> 
<zoufeng> 有人没？
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 麻烦去一下论坛看看版主权限还正确么
<aramisw> 为啥很少有人在说话呢
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 打开速度好慢
<aramisw> 打开什么
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 你那边也曼吗
<aramisw> 我很快
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 比较慢
<aramisw> 用的3G上网卡
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求问 ee 大神，opera 设置字体的样本是神马样子的。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364225 比如，最小字体设置成多少像素好看啊。。。 设置太小了难受，太大了有些网站字体好大啊。。。 先拜过大神了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw_y_am — 2012-02-18 22:51 
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 我这里可以秒开的啊...Aaron也说比较慢
<leavfin> 请问Emathy里irc的list和room在哪里啊 
<aramisw> 打命令可以看
<aramisw> 这么晚了，大神们都在干什么
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 可以删帖, 别的没试
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 快速回复底下有主题管理么？
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 稍等, 打开慢
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 不是吧，为什么我这里这么快，我还窃喜呢
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 现在就像无响应了一样
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 快速回复下面有: 管理主题 移动主题 关闭主题 置顶主题
<pityonline> hi there
<pityonline> 键盘上的 grave 键是哪个？
<tenzu> 没听说过
<pityonline> tenzu: 带帽子了？
<pityonline> tenzu: ubuntu 12.04 里有个 alt+grave
<tenzu> pityonline: 1左边那个
<tenzu> pityonline: 毛毛虫键
<pityonline> tenzu: 果然！
<pityonline> tenzu: 有点儿意思
<phoenixlzx> 各位访问Arch中文速度都很慢吗～
<tenzu> pityonline: 折腾什么呢?
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 还是有点慢
<aramisw> 反正fedora是很慢的
<pityonline> tenzu: 学习一下快捷键，今天和 TX 主席面基时发现我的 alt 键呼不出调用命令的窗口
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 你是哪里的网络啊～
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 可能是网通或者电信, 不太确定
<yall> phoenixlzx: 慢
<tenzu> pityonline: 那个键很少用到呢
<tenzu> `````````
<pityonline> tenzu: grave 的确很少用到
<tenzu> ```````````
<tenzu> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Stifler> .
<tenzu> ~~~~~~~~~~
<tenzu> `
<leavfin> 找了半天 找不到room list
<missu> tenzu: 为啥是毛毛虫？
<missu> `
<leavfin> 也找不到contact list
<yall> phoenixlzx: 你那论坛，没原来的theme了。
<pityonline> missu: 因为是 ~
<scriptkids>                     
<tenzu> missu: shift+`不就是毛毛虫么
<tenzu> ``````
<yall> phoenixlzx: 现在的不咋好看
<phoenixlzx> 有的地方快有的地方慢，这是网络又抽了嘛...==
<tenzu> ~~~~~~~~~~
<missu> tenzu: ~~~ - -!!
<phoenixlzx> yall: 我用的官方主题
<tenzu> 大家
<yall> phoenixlzx: 把原来的删掉干啥。。。
<leavfin> 大家帮帮帮忙啊
<pityonline> Google 的语音搜索有点儿意思啊
<phoenixlzx> yall: 其实一开始只是为了和中文主站整合
<yall> phoenixlzx: ...
<phoenixlzx> yall: 然后就一起和官方统一了
<yall> phoenixlzx: smilies都 没了?
<yall> ...
<leavfin> X-(
<phoenixlzx> yall: 对，只能用字符
<yall> phoenixlzx: attachment都不正常了
<yall> ....
<phoenixlzx> yall: fluxbb不支持附件的说...==
<yall> phoenixlzx: 额。原来不是phpbb了。。。。。。
<Freebuilder> ifconfig -a 结果有 wlan0 是否意味着驱动 OK 没问题了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, wulff
<alvin_rxg> 今天還沒看新聞
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道Rösler有没有机会
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那德国就很牛逼了
<alvin_rxg> 不會這麽快就上個新的吧……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是 我在关注Rösler
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 毕竟是亚洲人的胜利
<alvin_rxg> ..
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在德国也发绿卡了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 每年都发
<alvin_rxg> 那什麽什麽的來著
<ayaka> 有办法安装debian而不用debootstrap吗
<alvin_rxg> debootstrap ?
<ayaka> 对
<alvin_rxg> 求救有哪些安裝方法？..
<ayaka> 想要原生的安到手机里我只知道这种
<alvin_rxg> ~_~ 問別人吧。。
<ayaka> 谢谢
<ayaka> 有人知道“安全删除usb驱动”的英语怎么说
<ofan> ayaka: remove usb devices safely
<ayaka> ofan,这个是有使用的翻译吗?还有您自己想的
<ofan> wtf.. 当然我自己想的
<alvin_rxg> d
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 想看电影的时候玩游戏
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 郁闷了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 游戏机和电视机是一台
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 開雙顯示器唄
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好主意
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是没有双显示屏啊
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你不是說給你老婆買了個麽？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个是给我老婆的
<alvin_rxg> 跟她借一下唄
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 流媒体不犯法吧
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: youtube
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她写论文呢
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed, 随便看
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 有什么看什么是吧。
<alvin_rxg> u2b 要犯法的話，他們早告 u2b 了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 没想到youtube上也有夺命金。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed, 恩 ppstream pplive什么都随便看
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看了很久了
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 可pps是边看边上传的，一直搞不明白怎么不算下载。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 尤其是那个风行。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed, 随便看
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 什么不行？迅雷下载？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed, 说不好
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed, 迅雷下载看资源类型了
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed, 反正我从来不用
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 流行电影估计肯定不行。没人听的音乐倒是可以试试。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed, 不知道
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 近来有什么好玩的？
<mugebjgd> no
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我没来了这么长时间你都不搞出点好玩的。你在这还有什么用？
<ofan> +1
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你无聊蛋疼？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还好。没什么事干。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 搞老婆啊
<jiero> 我还以为 LILO 早就挂了。。。
<jiero> 怎么还在维护啊。。。
<sevk>  06:18
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩 zelda 吧。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 对了好久没看到你说话了，最近要死了了吗？
<alvin_rxg> 我要死了…………
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为什么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  lainme 要累死了 - 因为人家现在除了上学还要讲课。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿当你呢。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不对。是阿文
<jiero> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 講課？
<alvin_rxg> 她不是大學本科嗎？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 她是phd
<alvin_rxg> x_X 打擊我吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 打击你啥？
<alvin_rxg> 阿拉廿五歲了，還在念 Bachelor，再則連個女人都沒碰過。。
<alvin_rxg> 雖然德國的 phd 大部分都30+ 的。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我是25了早放弃 bachelor 了，朋友都不算——找啥女人。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你说你是我的朋友么。
<jiero> 啊哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 咱倆只能算網友
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。这个频道 phd 30以下的我就知道3个。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦也对，我一个朋友都没有了～
<alvin_rxg> 這兒有3個 phd ……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 笨是 4个以上。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我只说我知道的是 3个 30岁以下的
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> 有歐美的 phd 麽？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: roylez 是 au的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好像
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不太了解
<alvin_rxg> :|
<jiero> alvin_rxg: roylez 对隐私很在意，动不动就踢我。。。
<jiero> lol
<alvin_rxg> 貌似還真是，你透露太多了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你不睡？
<alvin_rxg> 一會兒
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我现在又更加讨厌当前的制度了 http://www.humblebundle.com/
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y The Humble Bundle Mojam (pay what you want and help charity)
<alvin_rxg> 制度？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 恩。
<alvin_rxg> 啥制度？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我是要颠覆世界的疯子
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 经济
<jiero> 人文。
<jiero> 都很讨厌。
<alvin_rxg> 哦？那你要如何改變？或者像動畫片裏一樣，統領一個無人能匹敵的軍隊，統一世界。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  用现在的武器对抗现在的武器。
<alvin_rxg> x
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-19
<alvin_rxg> 這個假的吧……   http://page.renren.com/601189871?checked=true
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 喷嚏图卦的公共主页 - 人人网,renren.com,喷嚏图卦,话题,公共主页
<jiero> alvin_rxg: http://www.logitechshop.com.au/products/earphones 
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y Earphones - Products | LogitechShop
<alvin_rxg> 不用那些東西
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 笨。我是告诉你我从哪里买来东西卖的。
<alvin_rxg> 官網的應該是最貴的啊
<alvin_rxg> jiero: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn060/20120218/2330/b_large_y15I_6f0e00004dc31260.jpg
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼好。今天入不敷出。
<jiero> tenzu: 我觉得还是关门大吉好了。
<tenzu> jiero: 卖耳机赔了?
<jiero> tenzu: 今天有人要求给收据——我不能给啊。
<jiero> tenzu: 哈哈
<jiero> tenzu: 我就找借口了 ;D
<jiero> tenzu: 算是撒谎了。
<tenzu> jiero: 没receipt怎么搞?
<tenzu> jiero: 你就告诉他没有呗
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。就说是买来时候 clearance in bulk ~
<tenzu> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> tenzu: 不是耳机卖赔钱，而是商店。
<tenzu> jiero: 有租金?
<jiero> tenzu: 额，今天一共卖了 $10都不够电费
<tenzu> jiero: ...
<tenzu> jiero: 用学校的机器做生意
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 不然还能咋办?
<jiero> tenzu: 我其实不在意钱的——买耳机卖——实际上只是给自己买这个耳机的借口。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 我太不在意钱，也没怎么想过去赚。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 不过貌似你这样做, 自己耳机的成本更大了
<jiero> tenzu: 不是啊，成本都收回了。
<jiero> tenzu: 卖了5个，11个买到的成本全部回来并且还有$4收入
<jiero> tenzu: 我的需求之一是：我需要钱的时候别人给我钱——直接给我想要的东西就更好了
 * jiero 的个人物质需求是很少的。比多数人少80%的感觉
<jiero> tenzu: 我现在想要一台不吵的电脑。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 我也想要
<tenzu> jiero: 你这是典型的吃软饭心态
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。
<jiero> tenzu: 很典型么。
<tenzu> jiero: 我觉得是
<jiero> tenzu: 因为讨厌多数工作不想去工作，想要的工作不赚钱。
<jiero> 哈哈
<tenzu> jiero: 所以你的出路就是吃软饭或者被包养
<jiero> tenzu: 呵呵呵
<jiero> tenzu: 测试下我这些天问来问去得到的结果吧。 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116037
<tenzu> jiero: 这是啥?
<jiero> tenzu:  optipng 的简单 GUI
<tenzu> jiero: 可是mac里没有zenity
<jiero> tenzu: 哦对哦。
<jiero> tenzu: 本来我想用 qt的，但是designer不会用，有人告诉我了 zenity就用上了。恩局限性出现了
<tenzu> jiero: zenity是gtk的吧?
<jiero> tenzu: 是的。
<jiero> tenzu: 我发现喝水多了，睡觉时间就变短了——恩，以后多喝水。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 睡前不能喝太多水, 会影响睡眠时间而且睡醒以后眼睛水肿
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。
<byzantium> debian很大呀
<jiero> tenzu: 还有人抱怨 Ubuntu 11.10 不够快。 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AMD-Athlon-XP-2400-/110825277319?pt=AU_comp_dekstop&hash=item19cdb38787#ht_613wt_1348
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y AMD Athlon XP 2400+ | eBay
<jiero> byzantium: 可大可小
<byzantium> 有没有标配
<byzantium> 我看差不多2G了
<jiero> byzantium: 标配有 30种以上，你要那种？
<tenzu> jiero: AUD 0.99
<byzantium> 我要最原始的 
<byzantium> 呵呵 
<byzantium> 我装图形化界面 一直没搞定  archlinux
<jiero> tenzu: 呵呵，推广 Linux～
<jiero> byzantium:  我也没搞定 arch过
<byzantium> 服务端启动后  直接黑屏
<byzantium> xorg
<jiero> byzantium: 问题未知
<byzantium> 就是  X  :1 &
<byzantium> 黑屏
<tenzu> byzantium: 按照wiki装的?
<byzantium> 鸟哥linux私房菜
<jiero> byzantium: 。。。
<jiero> byzantium: 你。。。
<byzantium> 呵呵
<byzantium> 怎么了？
<jiero> byzantium: 首先一条：做什么就去官方站。
<tenzu> 鸟哥讲的是RH吧
<byzantium> 没有找到相关的图形界面安装的
 * jiero 没看过鸟哥，而且觉得应该是过期了。
<byzantium> 呵呵 是吗
<jiero> byzantium: arch和debian是文字安装吧
<byzantium> 我装完archlinux 就是命令行的形式
<jiero> byzantium: 对啊。你成功了。
<byzantium> 其他一步一步的去搞定
<byzantium> 装完了
<byzantium> 但是就搞定了 联网 
 * jiero 从来就没设置完成过
<byzantium> 在弄fvwm的图形化界面的时候 不清楚怎么搞了 
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 关闭unity后屏幕顶上的菜单栏如何去掉？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364252 小弟我在ccms中关闭了unity后注销再登录顶上就有这么一条菜单栏， 如何能够去掉呢？ Scree.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 pswzyu — 2012-02-19 8:50 
<jiero> byzantium: 恩。我不会搞。没想要去搞这些——感觉无用。
<byzantium> 我喜欢那个界面
<byzantium> 所以才去弄的
<jiero> byzantium: fvwm 没有界面，都是放
<byzantium> 就和 好莱坞大片上的 搞科研的那些计算机上的界面一样的 
<byzantium> jiero, ???
<byzantium> 他不是客户端吗 ？？
<tenzu> byzantium: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide
<sevk> tenzu ⇪ t: Beginners' Guide - ArchWiki
<tenzu> byzantium: 看看 Install X那里
<jiero> byzantium: 没意思。。。我连电影都不看。。。
 * jiero 开溜
<jiero> 工作去了
<sevk> 
<byzantium> 幸福啊 有自己喜欢的工作 
<omengye> test
<sevk> omengye, .. ..  ㍡ 
<omengye> 噢 
<sevk> 
<pityonline> 我 vps 上的 ssh 连不上了……
<tenzu> 什么状况?
<pityonline> 连接总被远端关闭
<pityonline> 但我用 nmap 扫描 vps 上的 22 端口是开着的，难道我自己的 ip 被 ban 了？
<hoxily_uxcs> zhanshime: 早
<zhanshime> hoxily_uxcs: 早,你是机器人?
<hoxily_uxcs> zhanshime: 不是啊
<zhanshime> 搞服务器的没,gufw的reject in与deny in 合适的中文翻译是什么?
<zhanshime> hoxily_uxcs: 我一上就来了信息,以为是哪个大牛把自己的机器人放上了,哈哈
<zhanshime> reject翻为 '拒绝' ,deny 翻为 '禁止' 行不行?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助:Ubuntu下Windows分区挂载出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364254 下面是我挂载的过程 这个是 fdisk -l结果 这个是挂载前的情况 这个是挂载后 这个是 ll C的结果 总体来看应该是挂载后文件夹的权限多了一个可执行权限，可是这个权限取消不了，所以就来求助大家了，估计还是挂载的问题 统计信 …
<zhtx> reject拒收 - deny拒绝
<zhanshime> 恩,谢谢,那reject in 和 deny in分别翻译成 '拒收接入' 和 '拒绝接入' 怎么样
<zhanshime> 不过reject in翻译感觉怪怪的
<zhanshime> 翻译成 '退弃接入' 怎么样?
<zhanshime> REJECT means that for every packet received an ICMP port unreachable  packet is sent to the source address.  Of course this tells the remote  host that your system is up and running and that you are running a  firewall.For the identd service (port 113) read the identd section  further down.
<pityonline> zhanshime: 我只知道 reject 在光驱方面是弹出光盘
<ofan> zhanshime: deny 多半是权限的问题
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • 没想到8.04到现在还有更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364256 不错啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 drc1234 — 2012-02-19 10:16 
<zhanshime> pityonline: 最后我翻成了'回退接入'
<pityonline> zhanshime: maybe
<jiero> reject 拒绝接入， deny禁止
<bluek> sevk,SB
<bluek> sevk,几点了？
<hoxily_uxcs> pityonline: 光驱弹出光盘是 eject 吧？
<sevk> bluek, 响应。  ㍢ 
<bluek> sevk,放P，明明十点半了
<mengfei> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116042
<zhanshime> jiero恩,可以,不过 '回退接入' 应该更好理解
<pityonline> hoxily_uxcs: 晕，好像是
<mengfei> 这个irc.py谁帮忙看看，保存的文件怎么有乱码的
<sevk> bluek, 确定我将会把它放在那里。  ㍢ 
<pityonline> pityonline: reject 好像是某些程序请求权限的时候出现，其实跟 deny 差不多
<zhanshime> 这里有解释http://logi.cc/en/2010/07/what-is-the-difference-between-reject-and-deny/
<sevk> zhanshime,啥网址y What is the difference between REJECT and DENY? | Logi.cc
<ofan> ..iptables
<zhanshime> 恩,在搞gufw翻译
<ofan> 屏幕反色后看着就是爽
<zhanshime> 最后翻成'禁止'吧
<ofan> zhanshime: 里面都说了老版本的叫DENY，新版本叫DROP，就是丢弃
<zhtx> permission denied 
<pityonline> reject 类似本次拒绝，deny 或 drop 类似已存在于黑名单，已经丢弃了
<zhanshime> '禁止' 不是应该更好?
<ofan> 它本身用的就不对
<missu> mengfei: 在循环里面打开文件，然后记录已发送的数据，再有关闭，效率很低。建议在循环外打开，最后不用操作该文件的时候关闭
<ofan> 实际动作是丢弃，虽然起到了禁止的作用，本来就不该用DENY
<LOL_> jiero: hi
<LOL_> jiero: 午餐吃的啥？
<zhanshime> ofan: 恩
<jiero> LOL_: 不吃
<jiero> LOL_: 下午吃一个Pizza罢了。
<LOL_> jiero: 又是Pizza。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 我穷，且不在意
<LOL_> jiero: 你们那有炸酱面和蛋炒饭吗？
<jiero> LOL_: 有我也不要。
<jiero> LOL_: 蛋炒饭有。
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 不喜欢：？
<jiero> LOL_: 炸酱面在有的地方有，少。
<LOL_> jiero: 哦
<zhtx> sevk: 是机器人？
<jiero> zhtx: 我们都是机器人
<sevk> zhtx, 不，如果我能帮助它。  ㍢ 
<jiero> roylez 还在？
<roylez_> .
<zhtx> jiero: 乃肯定不是机器人。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 你以前也当助教？
<roylez_> 少废话
<jiero> roylez_ 真的？phd都是么？
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<roylez_> 拿工资的都要做
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。明白了
<pityonline> 用 hostname xxx 把当前主机名改为 xxx 不行吗？
<ofan> roylez_: 打工么？
<jiero> ofan: 不是，是当大学生导师
<zhtx> sevk: 乃几岁了？
<jiero> zhtx: 戏弄bot不得安宁
<sevk> zhtx, 什么是，是。  ㍢ 
<zhtx> jiero: =_=
<zhtx> jiero: 没办法，开 query 他不管
<jiero> roylez_ DCSS 0.10 出了。
<mengfei_bot> Hello World.
<jiero> mengfei...
<roylez_> ofan: 从来没打过零工
<zhtx> mengfei_bot: 又是个bot？！？。。。
<jiero> mengfei 明目张胆的雇佣bot！！！
<jiero> ofan:  roylez 是正统派精英
 * missu mengfei 估计自测中  
<LOL_> jiero: 用不用俺也召唤个bot出来，
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助啊！！！！ unbunt更新后不能看网页视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364258 unbunt更新后不能看网页视频，无论谷歌 ，火狐都不行，更新flash无效，求大神帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 刘潇行 — 2012-02-19 10:53 
<mengfei_bot> Hello World.
<mengfei> test
<sevk> mengfei, .. ..  ㍣ 
<ofan> 有个来米国后就打黑工的，被遣返了
<mengfei> mengfei_bot quit
<mengfei> mengfei_bot QUIT
<mengfei> !mengfei_bot quit
<mengfei_bot> Fine, if you want
<lubotu2> mengfei: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jiero> http://www.libreoffice.cn/dokuwiki/
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y LibreOffice 中文Wiki 欢迎你 - LibreOffice 中文Wiki
<zhanshime> 新版libreoffice改进很大
<zhanshime> 我终于能插多媒体了
<jiero> zhanshime: 至少 3.4的bug不一定有了
<jiero> zhanshime: 还是没有个中国人参与开发吧。
<zhanshime> 这不清楚
<zhanshime> 反正现在impress做相册十分NB
<Atrix> 居然可以用十六进制编辑器编辑编译过的源代码
<zhanshime> 比其它软件强多了
<Atrix> 居然可以用十六进制编辑器编辑编译过的可执行程序
<zhanshime> 不过与多媒体相关的功能很弱
<jiero> 相册。。。
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 星际译王的主界面不见了，侧边栏也没图标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364263 如题。 系统是11.10 64位的，安装好了挺正常的，设置了下，可能是勾选了启动后最小化还是什么，还能翻译，没得设置了。重装也不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 js_fj_zqh — 2012-02-19 11:19 
<jiero> lol
<zhanshime> 反正是linux下最强的的了,只是不能导出到视频
<coneshell> ubuntu新手，大家帮忙解决个问题啊。tty终端下中文乱码怎么结局啊，网上找来很多资料，还是没有解决。大家帮帮忙啊！
<mengfei_bot> Hello World.
<CyrusYzGTt> mengfei_bot§ ..萌菲bot..
<kim_linux> 路过。。
<coneshell> 帮帮忙啊，
<kim_linux> 有淫在不？。
<namoamitabuddha> coneshell: fbterm
<namoamitabuddha> coneshell: 或者 中文内核
<mengfei> test
<kim_linux> fbterm?.
<sevk> mengfei, .. ..  ㍣ 
<kim_linux> namoamitabuddha: 你们在是讨论fbterm吗？
<LOL_> coneshell: putty
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: CyrusYzGTt_bot 好
<LOL_> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 吃尸体没呀
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 木有
<tingo> https://aur.archlinux.org/
<tingo> 挂了
<sevk> tingo ⇪ t: Arch Linux
<tingo> http://aur.archlinux.org/
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 中午吃啥尸体
<tingo> 直接看到源代码
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 木有。。
<namoamitabuddha> coneshell: 你是一直用 apt-get 管理软件包的么？
<tingo> sevk, ？
<LOL_> http://my.opera.com/lolkamea/blog/2012/02/17/fibonacci
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y lolkamea - Fibonacci
<sevk> tingo, 休息一下...  ㍣ 
<namoamitabuddha> coneshell: 在频道里问
<namoamitabuddha> coneshell: sudo apt-get install fbterm
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你又顯窩了。。
<tingo> sevk 那么早休息啊
<sevk> tingo, 响应。  ㍣ 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你把你的窝显摆显摆，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..被封印，或者空間被關了。木有人訪問，，
<omengye> 什么空间？VPS上搭的么
<mengfei_bot> 我又进来了.
<mengfei> !mengfei_bot quit
<lubotu2> mengfei: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mengfei_bot> Fine, if you want
<mengfei_bot> 我又进来了.
<mengfei> !mengfei_bot quit
<lubotu2> mengfei: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sevk> 新 深度PK版 • Firefox，Chrome，你俩就相互PK版本吧---附新版本浏览器的书签导入方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364266 最近Firefox，Chrome狂更新，继昨晚把更新后失效的flash视频播放功能修正好后，又发现新版Chrome（16？17？）不能导入Firefox书签，原因是找不到可以导入的浏览器。后来想办法把Firefox书签导出为html …
<mengfei_bot> Fine, if you want
<CyrusYzGTt> !menffei_bot dead
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhtx> lubotu2: what do you do?
<lubotu2> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhtx> lubotu2: 乃是干啥的
<Evanescence> Is there a command or method to check whether you're connected to internet ? I use it in this situation: crontab task => nm-online && getmail -n, but this nm-online command will not work correctly when I'm behind router, I hope another method can replace it.
<zhtx> ...
<fanzeyi> The URL http://aur.archlinux.org/rpc.php?type=search&arg=xxx returned error : 404  
<fanzeyi> 这是神马情况。。
<fanzeyi> aur.archlinux.org 貌似整个404了。。
<omengye> 你查找的那个包不存在
<fanzeyi> 显然不是 如果是查找的包不存在也不会返回这个404
<fanzeyi> aur.archlinux.org 整个挂了
<omengye> 哪里有个叫XXX的软件包？aur.archlinux.org 在我这里能登上
<mengfei_bot> 我又进来了.
<fanzeyi> omengye: 去#archlinux问了 确实坏了
<fanzeyi> The URL http://aur.archlinux.org/rpc.php?type=search&arg=im returned error : 404  
<fanzeyi> 着你怎么说
<omengye> 我这里能看到
<fanzeyi> 首页变php代码了
<omengye> <?php
<omengye> set_include_path(get_include_path() . PATH_SEPARATOR . '../lib');
<omengye> include_once("aurjson.class.php");
<omengye> if ( $_SERVER['REQUEST_METHOD'] != 'GET' ) {
<omengye> 	header('HTTP/1.1 405 Method Not Allowed');
<fanzeyi> 。。。
<omengye> 	exit();
<sevk> omengye:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<sevk> omengye,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<mengfei> !mengfei_bot quit
<lubotu2> mengfei: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mengfei_bot> Fine, if you want
<omengye> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php 从这里找
<sevk> omengye ⇪ t: AUR (en) - Packages
<fanzeyi> omengye: 刚恢复 亲
<fanzeyi> omengye: 谢谢你 ><
<zhtx> 。。。
<bluek> 谢谢你 亲
<bluek> 亲，在干嘛呢
<bluek> ^_^
<omengye> 额 。。。还没吃饭。。。
<fanzeyi> 对了 ns[1-4].he.net 你们有ping不通的情况么..
<mza_> 同志们，又知道kvm里面怎么把usb2.0的设备挂给客户机？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：ubuntu 安装flash插件出现下列错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364270 sun@sun-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer [sudo] password for sun: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 flashplugin-installer 已经是最新的版本了。 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0  …
<omengye> 汗 你那个flash的解决办法 2楼不是说了么？
<omengye> http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/ 也可从这里下载你要装的flash软家包
<sevk> omengye ⇪ t: Index of /pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin
<jiero> 不想要钱。
<mengfei_bot> 我又进来了.
<zoufeng> 有人用12.04没？
<sevk> 
<imtxc> libxft-ubuntu not found in AUR.....
<imtxc> 昨天还可以啊。。。
<imtxc> 这是怎么了  今天aur所有的包都找不到。。
<adam8157> imtxc: aur被攻击 维护中
<ofan> arch不太注重基础建设...
<ofan> 从pacman就看出来了
<adam8157> ofan: 据说aur, 论坛还有个啥 各是各的帐号?
<ofan> 不知道，很少上论坛
<ofan> adam8157: 还有wiki吧，貌似是分看的
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯
<adam8157> ofan: 不过arch的wiki真心不错, debian这方面很差
<imtxc> adam8157: 这样啊，我就说怎么啥软件也装不了了。
<ofan> adam8157: 被逼出来的，没有wiki，根本装不了arch
 * adam8157 用debian, 翻gentoo和arch wiki的路过
<imtxc> adam8157: 你怎么不装gentoo呢
<mengfei_bot> 我又进来了.
<ofan> imtxc: 这问题很让人尴尬
<adam8157> imtxc: 麻烦 相对于我现在的环境, 换gentoo付出多收益少
<ofan> 不是所有人都喜欢编译的
<maxagaz> 你好
<LOL_> http://bbs.xinyult.com/index.php?m-area.html
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y 首页 - 摩托罗拉XT300手机论坛 - Powered by phpwind
<ofan> maxagaz: 你好
<maxagaz> 中文怎么说一个服务器时production服务器？
<maxagaz> 是
<ofan> maxagaz: '生产机'
<ofan> 多蹩脚
<ofan> 第一次听以为是飞机什么的
<imtxc> ofan: 哈 就是问问
<maxagaz> ofan: 谢谢
<ofan> maxagaz: ur welcome
<adam8157> maxagaz: 生产系统, 生产环境?
<maxagaz> adam8157: 生产环境好 :-)
<bluek> 我的是xt800
<adam8157> maxagaz: .
<ofan> mutt不能直接跳到最后一封邮件？
<adam8157> ofan: G
<adam8157> ofan: bind index G last-entry
<ofan> adam8157: 绑定到<End>了，我键盘上没有....
<adam8157> ofan: 87键?
<ofan> 貌似是
<adam8157> ofan: 用vi的键绑定吧
<mengfei> !mengfei_bot quit
<lubotu2> mengfei: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mengfei_bot> 好的，如果你要我离开我就离开了……
<caasi> `read_yaml': invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 (ArgumentError)
<caasi> rake generate的时候报错了
<caasi> 如何解决
<ofan> adam8157: 有的时候用imap-fetch-mail更新后，mutt不会显示新的邮件？
<adam8157> ofan: 不记得, 我现在用的本地maildir..
<ofan> adam8157: 就是把邮件全挂下来？
<adam8157> ofan: 对
<ofan> 我的全抓下来得好几G啊
<ofan> 还有很多乱七八糟的附件
<mengfei_bot> 我又进来了.
<mengfei> hi mengfei_bot
<mengfei_bot> I already said hi...
<adam8157> ofan: 那就imap吧, 网速快的话也不错
<ofan> adam8157: 恩 push多个命令的话怎么分个，用逗号？
<adam8157> ofan: 晓不得...
<adam8157> ofan: imap的话建议加上header和body的cache
<ofan> adam8157: 已经加了
<ofan> 否则代开一次要等半年
<zhtx> 用fedora看fedora wiki路过。。。
<mengfei_bot> 我又进来了.
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm下面为什么winxp总是提示挂载的usb移动硬盘不是usb2.0的设备？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364274 rt，貌似没有2.0的高速设备，是不是kvm默认模拟的是1.1的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 anonymity — 2012-02-19 13:02 
<ofan> adam8157: mutt貌似只是单线程的
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯. 而且imap功能实现的也不全不稳定
<mengfei_bot> 我又进来了.
<ofan> adam8157: 貌似mutt也不怎么接受patch? 山寨mutt版本很多
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯 但是有的是不适合进主线的 例如sidebar
<ofan> adam8157: 为什么不适合，我觉得sidebar挺好用
<woju> mutt要是有个配置界面就好了，写配置文件太麻烦了。
<adam8157> ofan: 呃 貌似很多人反对. 我没用过
<zhtx> !mengfei_bot quit
<lubotu2> zhtx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mengfei_bot> 好的，如果你要我离开我就离开了……
<zhtx> 。。。
<ofan> adam8157: 很好用..
<zhtx> evolution 用户路过
<ofan> woju: 文本配置够简单了
<roylez_> adam8157: 早
<adam8157> roylez_: 早啊 我今天11点就起了
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 你每天的锻炼都锻炼到狗身上去了。你戒无聊图省的时间都睡觉了
<adam8157> roylez_: ...休息眼睛
<roylez_> adam8157: 吹，继续吹
<adam8157> roylez_: 你几点起
<roylez_> adam8157: 10
<imtxc> 为了使用http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread339541.html 这个 卸载了cairo 结果aur里面的cairo-ubuntu 今天没了。。。
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ ti: 比较通用字体配置文件，有PKGUILD，方便安装使用[更新] - LinuxSir.Org
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<imtxc> 额  原来还可以下载下来离线安装。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 这两天消了很多行todo
<roylez_> adam8157: 吹，继续吹
<adam8157> roylez_: 0_0...
<roylez_> adam8157: “睡到12点成就达成”
<imtxc> 请问我转这个包 http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=17327  makepkg 的时候说ERROR: cairo-respect-fontconfig.patch was not found in the build directory and is not a URL  可是 那个文件不是个链接啊 我怎么下载它
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ t: AUR (en) - cairo-ubuntu
<adam8157> roylez_: ä½ ?
<ofan> 睡到1点的撸过
<roylez_> adam8157: ä½ 
<imtxc> ofan: 1点 还［、、、
<adam8157> roylez_: 我11点的
<ofan> imtxc: 下午
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 想搞一个更给力点的输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364276 linux下的几个输入法用下来，有这么些感觉 有个普遍的缺陷，没有英文词库的支持... 打英文单词的时候没法帮我补全... 还有就是拼音的切分不够智能... 比如我输入xian吧，貌似都不会出现“西安”这样的词，而windows下的那几个输入法在 …
<imtxc> 请问这里http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=17327&comments=all  cairo-respect-fontconfig.patch 这个东西怎么下载呢
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ t: AUR (en) - cairo-ubuntu
<omengye> 不是都给出下载地址了么 
<omengye> cairo-respect-fontconfig.patch
<omengye> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cairo/cairo_1.10.2-6.1ubuntu2.debian.tar.gz
<omengye> http://cairographics.org/releases/cairo-1.10.2.tar.gz
<sevk> omengye,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<imtxc> omengye: 下载那俩了都
<imtxc> omengye: ERROR: cairo-respect-fontconfig.patch was not found in the build directory
<imtxc> ofan: 你不是在米国嘛。
<omengye> 那就不清楚了，我没用过arch
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • 请问下Linux下的C/C++代码编辑器有什么比较好的推荐啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364278 请问下Linux下的C/C++代码编辑器有什么比较好的推荐啊？有高亮显示的，可以查看变量定义的，就像Visual Studio一样的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 smartman1984 — 2012-02-19 13:32 
<omengye> github上有这个文件 https://github.com/bohoomil/arch-pkgbuilds/blob/master/cairo/cairo-respect-fontconfig.patch 不知道腹部符合你的情况
<sevk> omengye ⇪ ti: cairo/cairo-respect-fontconfig.patch at master from bohoomil/arch-pkgbuilds - GitHub
<imtxc> omengye: 应该就是吧
<zhtx> http://phrogram.com/kpl.aspx
<sevk> zhtx ⇪ t: Kids Programming Language 
<larry___> 大家谁常用mutt的没有呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> TB路過
<imtxc> TB++
<imtxc> 为什么一到周末就睁不开眼睛。。
<FrankLv> 我mutt
<jiero> 每1000单可以搞5次feedback revision，我已经用了 2个名额了。。。
<jiero> 按照这个比例，大概再过7个月就惨了。
<jiero> 不过也罢。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 那还早呢。
<jiero> imtxc: 100% Positive 很难啊。
<jiero> 钱。。。钱钱。
<jiero> imtxc: 你喜欢什么？
<jiero> imtxc: 你说啊
<imtxc> jiero: 钱
<jiero> imtxc: 好了，去死。
<imtxc> jiero: 那呢 你喜欢嘛？
 * jiero 掏出大锤将 imtxc 打到地里
<jiero> imtxc: 我喜欢每天有新鲜的东西可以参与
<larry___> FrankLv: mutt 可以直接在builtin 里直接显示图片么？
<imtxc> jiero: 那不是得有了钱才能干么。
<jiero> imtxc:  喜欢的事情和钱根本没关系
<imtxc> jiero: 刚才又犯二打算把系统的字体弄舒服点，结果更不舒服了。
<FrankLv> larry___:我是putty字符界面，这个没折腾过 看过图形下应该可以
<jiero> imtxc:  我现在烦透了 fcitx。。。
<jiero> lol
<larry___> FrankLv: ok 想折腾一下滴说
<imtxc> jiero: 挺好啊 
<imtxc> jiero: 那你用什么输入中文。
<wzlxx> 我的arch又整好了，在考虑换不换debian
<jiero> imtxc: 输入的时候一个电脑几种毛病
<coneshell> 大家帮帮忙啊，tty终端下乱码怎么解决啊，网上翻过资料了，没解决了
<imtxc> 不知道首都的网贵不
<coneshell> 我是新手，刚用ubuntu三个月
<jiero> imtxc: 用 fcitx
<imtxc> coneshell: 为啥要用TTY么
<wzlxx> arch 如果长时间不更新再更新的话会不会有什么问题？
<coneshell> imtxc 有时就是感觉它不爽
<jiero> wzlxx: 会完蛋
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> coneshell: 用X多好
<wzlxx> jiero: 试过？
<jiero> wzlxx: 听说过
<imtxc> jiero: 你也用arch么
<jiero> imtxc: 不用
<coneshell> imtxc 还是帮忙给解决了吧，谢谢！
<wzlxx> jiero: 我的arch上次升级有点问题，现在解决了，以后不会怎么更新了，在考虑用不用换大便
<jiero> wzlxx: 随意吧
<imtxc> coneshell: Fbterm
<jiero> coneshell: wzlxx
 * jiero 我不知道
<coneshell> imtxc 能详细点么，我刚上手
<wzlxx> 嘛问题啊？
<imtxc> coneshell: http://blog.csdn.net/flytreeleft/article/details/6679638
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ ti: Linux控制台汉化Fbterm和Yong - flytreeleft的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<wzlxx> 控制台汉化?
<jiero> wzlxx:  tty
<imtxc> wzlxx: 是啊 coneshell 要让tty 显示中文
<wzlxx> 编译内核
<wzlxx> arch应该有别人编译过的可以显示中文的内核
<wzlxx> 但是我不用
<jiero>  damn it
<coneshell> wzlxx 就是啊，我刚用ubuntu 三月，啥都不会啊
<jiero> I want a cheap laptop now!
<coneshell> imtxc  给详细说一下吧
<jiero> coneshell: 看完了再问
<Kandu> coneshell: 找 microcai, 他寫控制台中文補丁的
<imtxc> coneshell: 看那个文章，就搞定了嘛
<imtxc> coneshell: 只要显示中文的话，不用装yong 输入法
<coneshell> imtxc 我先看看去，谢谢了
<imtxc> 继续求教 http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=17327&comments=all 这里的cairo-respect-fontconfig.patch 这个 到底是啥
<sevk> imtxc ⇪ t: AUR (en) - cairo-ubuntu
<jiero> im
<jiero> imtxc: 是为了让 ａｒｃｈ 显示中文效果 类似 Ubuntu的补丁
<wzlxx> debian下载包去哪里？
<imtxc> jiero: 恩 是啊，我是要装这个包 可是在makepkg的时候，提示cairo-respect-fontconfig.patch was not found in the build directory and is not a URL
<wzlxx> 我去找个包
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 打印字体问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364282 我在使用KICAD画电路图时，发现打印输出的效果很差，用PDF虚拟打印机输出跟实际打印输出一样，字体完全变掉了，有哪位知道的能指点一下，谢谢。 软件效果.png PDF打印输出效果.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 筷子哲学 — 2012-02-19 14:21 
<wzlxx> 谁在用debian？？
<wzlxx> 帮我查查6.0里有没有ruijieclient的安装包
<imtxc> omengye: 真是那一个 md5sum 一样
<imtxc> 啊
<imtxc> 安装cairo-xcb 需要Remove cairo-xcb 但是awesome: requires cairo-xcb  
<imtxc> 安装cairo-ubuntu
<imtxc> 这下二了
<coneshell> imtxc 按那文章上做，但是make阶段出错了
<imtxc> coneshell: 不用装yong
<coneshell> imtxc 还在装fbterm，make阶段，提示没有指明目标，并且没有makefile
<imtxc> coneshell: 什么系统？
<coneshell> imtxc ubuntu10.10 2.6.35.32 内核
<imtxc> coneshell: sudo apt-get install fbterm
<coneshell> imtxc 刚才有可能是网络原因，提示找不到软件包
<imtxc> coneshell: 应该有的，我记得以前我装过的啊。
<coneshell> imtxc 确实有，是1.6-1的，刚才应该是网络的原因
<imtxc> cairo-ubuntu-xcb 和 cairo-ubuntu 冲突的时候 留哪一个啊
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10里firefox的bookmark能够主动显示出来吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364283 每次自己去找，麻烦 11.10感觉越来越注重外表，不考虑实际应用了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-02-19 14:54 
<imtxc> .
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS for Linux怎么还不来？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364284 春节前后成了笑柄，2012年12月31日也是春节后吧。wps官方也学会了忽悠。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shinery — 2012-02-19 14:59 
<Fyan> xchat怎么用啊？
<Fyan> 。。。。。。
<Freebuilder> Fyan, 就这么用
<Fyan> 我现在是用的网页
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 能搞成四个按钮不 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364285 1.png 换成［注销］［重启］［关机］［取消］四个按钮。 Code: #!/bin/sh case "$LANG" in    zh_*)       TEXT_TITLE="退出系统"       TEXT_COLUMN="操  作"       TEXT_LOGOUT="注  销"       TEXT_REBOOT="重  启"       TEXT_POWEROFF="关  机"       ;;    *)       TEXT_TIT …
<Fyan> 不是有一个客户端xchat么，怎么连不上
<imtxc> 这mac 字体原来是收费的啊？
<coneshell> imtxc 我怎么找不到fbtermrc文件啊
<Fyan> xchat怎么用啊？
<imtxc> coneshell: 稍等
<Fyan> * 正在查询 irc.othernet.org * 正在连接到 irc.othernet.org (207.200.19.210) 端口 6667...
<Fyan> 就一直连不上。。。
<imtxc> coneshell: http://code.bulix.org/g70x7q-81110
<roylez_> adam8157: 11点，你玩啥呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 在努力让自己从busybox做的initramfs在qemu中启动起来... 卡壳了, 不知道为啥就是找不到rootfs
<Fyan> 按照论坛的提示用xchat就是连不上。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 这算神马爱好...
<adam8157> roylez_: 同时在等京东给我送毛球修剪器
<roylez_> adam8157: yooooo
<roylez_> adam8157: 毛都打球球了
<Fyan> 算了，我还是不用xchat了。。。
<gebjgd> adam8157: 悲催的it男没啥爱好啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 重新搭驱动测试环境, 懒得做文件系统, 想简单通过cpio做一个initrd凑合用.
<gebjgd> adam8157: 就知道对着电脑?
<adam8157> roylez_: 被褥和毛衣
<Fyan> 拜拜各位
<adam8157> gebjgd: 有, 但是要消todo
<gebjgd> adam8157: 把工作带回家 悲催
<adam8157> roylez_: gebjgd 昨天下厨了, 做了两个菜煮了一锅肉
<adam8157> gebjgd: 和工作木有关系
<happyaron> roylez_: 一看见yooooo我就想起电视里的老鸨
<happyaron> lol
<roylez_> happyaron: 你看的都是神马片子啊？
<happyaron> roylez_: CCAV的片子。
<adam8157> roylez_: 物价确实飞涨啊, 啤酒瓶的回收价都五毛了...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 做饭了 好了不起
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于mount和umount命令有点疑问。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364286 ubuntu10.04 我的系统中有一个win格式分区，卷名取ntfs，不是开机自动挂载的，在位置菜单单中点一下就挂载了。 于是，就在/media目录下创建了一个叫ntfs的文件夹，在这个文件夹下就是分区ntfs内容 现在执行命令 a： Code: sudo umount /media/ntfs …
<adam8157> gebjgd: 做失败了一个
<gebjgd> adam8157: 哪天电脑消失了 你也完蛋了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 太次了
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<imtxc> nainaige
<gebjgd> adam8157: 昨晚我和老婆吃的饺子 茴香的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 1个小时搞定
 * adam8157 等会儿要出门, 去北航练练单杠和器材, 然后找人吃饭
<adam8157> gebjgd: 买好的皮儿和馅儿?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不泡妞?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 现阶段不找
<coneshell> imtxc 除了文章中的地方，我还要改其他地方么,你的最后输入法好像是yong
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我帝都人 擀皮高手
<gebjgd> adam8157: 一个人能顶一帮人
<gebjgd> adam8157: 2-3秒钟一个皮
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我也擀皮儿高手啊, 从我会了之后我们家吃饺子就是我来
<adam8157> gebjgd: 那没你快...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我一个人就能包饺子
<imtxc> coneshell: 恩啊，那个输入法装了以后可以在fbterm 中输入中文
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我不行 只会擀皮儿.
<adam8157> gebjgd: 但是我一个人可以蒸馒头, 高二学会的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 蒸馒头容易 关键是发面
<adam8157> gebjgd: 大锅, 烧一瓢水, 面盆放进去就OK了
<coneshell> imtxc 不装不能输入中文么？
<Freebuilder> Fyan, 我的 6667 也连不上，要 6666 才上得来！
<imtxc> coneshell: 我不清楚了 好像可可以  还有啊 那个输入法不错
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你多大了?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 86年的
<coneshell> imtxc 刚才进终端看了看，能显示中文了，不能输入。那个字体不好看啊
<imtxc> coneshell: 唉 能显示就行了嘛
<gebjgd> adam8157: 26了 包养女大学生吧
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你还在德国呢?
<imtxc> gebjgd: 他包的在北航
<coneshell> imtxc 还是非常感谢帮忙解决问题
<coneshell> imtxc 有解决了一个问题
<adam8157> imtxc: 踢你... 北航我认识三个男的 女的一个也不认识
 * adam8157 这歌里头有**声 Guns N' Roses - Rocket Queen
<imtxc> coneshell: 客气啊  我也是那时候不会查到那里解决了 然后就记下来了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不在德国 我还回来去找你?
<imtxc> adam8157: 你在pcmanfm里面中文用的嘛字体啊？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 啧啧 德国也能找到材料包饺子
<gebjgd> adam8157: 有啊 有茴香
<adam8157> imtxc: 不用pcmanfm, 中文字体我用的文正黑
<imtxc> adam8157: 不用pcmanfm.那你用的？
<adam8157> imtxc: ranger
<adam8157> roylez_: 你是不是也改ranger了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 德国人也会包饺子啊
<gebjgd> imtxc: 为什么不会
<imtxc> gebjgd: 就瞎猜的以为他们就跟电视上那样吃呢
<gebjgd> imtxc: slucx 别以为你换了名字我就认不出来你了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 天地良心 我没换过名字
<gebjgd> imtxc: i'm 跳下床
<imtxc> txc是以前用的一个很俗气的名字 通宵虫  因为高中时不知怎么回事 生物钟是美国东部时间
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和越南妹有进一步发展了么
<gebjgd> imtxc: 死的快了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<namoamitabuddha> coneshell: fbterm 输入法特别的
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我改了 但是名字没改
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似有個 ibux-fbterm的
<roylez_> adam8157: 为啥？
<adam8157> roylez_: 问句
<imtxc> fbterm里面那个yong 输入法还是很好使的
<roylez_> adam8157: 弄rails文件多的时候试过。感觉慢，不如nerdtree
<imtxc> adam8157: 这  那你还用鼠标不呢？用它做啥？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救。11.10安装过程中花屏怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364290 用光盘装的，选完语言，选择安装ubuntu之后出现的ubuntu的logo并开始读那6个小点，读几遍之后就突然花屏了，光驱也没反映了，怎么回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eninggg — 2012-02-19 15:52 
<adam8157> imtxc: 用鼠标啊 为啥不用
<namoamitabuddha> fbterm-ucimf
<roylez_> adam8157: dropbox，时断时续的。不知道大哥大们又在玩神马
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/02/19/snow-buried-villages.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 被暴雪深埋的罗马尼亚村庄
<gebjgd> 日的 就没好电影
<adam8157> roylez_: 什么时候dropbox被禁了 我就全局
<roylez_> adam8157: 你干嘛不说肉身
<adam8157> roylez_: 没那么快...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 结识个俄罗斯萝莉 逃窜到俄罗斯
<happyaron> fcitx-fbterm啊
<happyaron> 这个比ucimf好
<namoamitabuddha> fcitx 有 ucimf 了？
<namoamitabuddha> fcitx 有 fbterm 了？
<jiero> happyaron: 你试过 fcitx 在 任何非 gnome /kde 环境下的表现吗？
<gebjgd> jiero: 表现非常好
<jiero> happyaron: xfce /e16/lxde 都是七零八落的问题。。。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: fcitx-frontend-fbterm ?
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么问题?
<gebjgd> jiero: 我老婆那里lxde什么问题都没有
<happyaron> jiero: 还真木有
<happyaron> jiero: 怎么个七零八落？
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 对的
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 注意安装完了看README.Debian
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 啥时侯进 bpo
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 暂时木有计划bpo 4.2.0
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: gtk im module有点小问题，但一直没时间看。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 目前还不打算上，我好久没用 fbterm
<jiero> happyaron:  fedora 16 下gnome3没什么。e16/lxde 会在fcitx关闭时也无法直接输入很多符号；Lubuntu 12.04 里，fcitx输入的是奇怪的字符——windows用户识别成全角英文，中文符号却是半角。
<happyaron> jiero: 那是ubuntu的问题，谁叫ubuntu还在用im-switch
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: ok
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: stable里比较好的就是ucimf了
<happyaron> jiero: debian里很久未见类似情况鸟
<imtxc> 求个mac 中文字体包
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧，我回去装 im-chooser.
<happyaron> ubuntu上有im-chooser？
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。。。可能有吧。。。实际上我好像脱离ubuntu 快2年了？
<jiero> happyaron: fcitx 主题有仓库么？
 * jiero 另外说一下： http://wiki.libreoffice.cn/doku.php
<jiero> 有个人建立的 Libreoffice 中文站，如果有啥中文问题可以支持一下。。。
<happyaron> jiero: kde-looks.org
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。竟然有在那里。。。
<jiero> 谢谢哈皮
<happyaron> jiero: http://zh-cn.libreoffice.org/
<sevk> happyaron,啥网址y 主页 » LibreOffice 简体中文站
<happyaron> http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Main_Page/zh-hans
<sevk> happyaron,啥网址y 欢迎来到 The Document Foundation 的 wiki - The Document Foundation Wiki
<happyaron> jiero: 这是官方的，而且看起来比那个像样多了。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 我不喜欢项目的wiki
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> happyaron: 为什么呢？因为对很多人来说，无用信息太多了
<happyaron> 我看你给的那个地址上木有信息
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium好像最近几个月没有怎么更新了，怎么回事。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364293 达人回答。 统计信息: 发表于 由 HardyHeron — 2012-02-19 16:18 
<jiero> happyaron: 真的全站都少有有用信息，全是翻译
<jiero> http://www.jjg.net/elements/translations/elements_cn-simp.pdf
<jiero> 为什么原书是要钱的，翻译是免费的？
<nina> hello?
<nina> is anybody here？
<jiero> nina:  hello world
<jiero> nina: i am a robot
<jiero> happyaron: 或者我自己的控制欲太强了？
<jiero> happyaron: 哪里有翻译人手给我几个。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你还需要翻译人手?
<gebjgd> jiero: 你自己翻译不就行了
<sevk> 
<touparx> fanzeyi>/exit
<fanzeyi> tomcheng86: ?
<fanzeyi> tomcheng86: sorry补全错了。。
<fanzeyi> touparx: ?...
<Freebuilder> happyaron, im-switch 有什么问题吗？
<Guest22003> 今天CN
<jiero> Freebuilder: 看那一句之前我的提问。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 大概是全部覆盖了吧
<albert748> 今天cn人挺多的
<jiero> Freebuilder: 你有单反吗？
<albert748> 以前一般才十多个人
<jiero> Freebuilder: 或者你有可以照出 raw的镜头么？
<jiero> albert748: 。。。你觉得你说的话可信么。。。
<Freebuilder> jiero, ？？？
<albert748> ?
<jiero> Freebuilder: 我4句2句一个主题
<jiero> albert748: 我见到最少人也是28人
<sevk> 
<jiero> albert748: 夜里保持在 45人之上
<jiero> 全部逃跑了，没出气。。。
<ljvsdosidjvo> 终于连上网了。。。
<ljvsdosidjvo> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9C%A8xChat%E4%B8%AD%E7%9A%84%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<sevk> ljvsdosidjvo ⇪ ti: IRC在xChat中的设置说明 - Ubuntu中文
<nina> help
<akisa332_> This is a test message.
<nina> help
<ljvsdosidjvo> 这个里的设置根本就不对
<akisa332_> ......
<nina> anybody here?
<nina> how to use this
<yall> nina: 啥。说中文
<akisa332> 能讲中文么
<ljvsdosidjvo> 是中文的吧。。。
<akisa332> 是啊
<nina> 第一次来，不知道这是干嘛的。
<ljvsdosidjvo> 我今天刚会玩这个，新手
<nina> 这个就是即时聊天？
<akisa332> 我也是才学上这个....
<ljvsdosidjvo> 我也是，我也是
<nina> 我看到版面上都是各种命令。
<nina> 都是做什么用的
<ljvsdosidjvo> 应该就是个聊天室
<Evanescence> jiero: raw 和 row 分别是什么?
<nina> 不知道
<gebjgd> nina: 你太落后了
<gebjgd> nina: irc都没听说过
<nina> 刚听说的。
<sevk> 
<nina> 只会用qq
<yall> .
<Evanescence> 只听说QQ的,不知道IRC的路过...
<ljvsdosidjvo> 都差不多吧
<nina> 这个和以前的聊天室有什么区别？
<Evanescence> 在这个时代,我们喝着QQ的奶水长大的...一代人...
<gebjgd> nina: 好土 国际化 要放眼全球
<nina> 。。
<ljvsdosidjvo> 我都不会玩这个
<Evanescence> 我声明,我严重鄙视QQ,全天候使用IRC的geek
<ljvsdosidjvo> 你们用的什么客户端？
<nina> 网页啊。
<akisa332> chatzilla
<nina> 木有客户端
<ljvsdosidjvo> xchat感觉还行
<ljvsdosidjvo> 就是不会用
<phoenixlzx> 有人现在在用IPv6吗
<phoenixlzx> 有用IPv6的吗
<ljvsdosidjvo> 我不懂网络
<nina> 我不是
<nina> 不是ipv6
<akisa332> 我表示我们学校 比较次  没有IPV6给我们用
<phoenixlzx> .......
<nina> 版面上有个IRC扫盲，各种命令啊。
<nina> 你们都会用？
<ljvsdosidjvo> 我只会打字，还是中文的
<nina> 。。
<nina> 那不就是当聊天室用。
<nina> 有谁懂得能介绍下。。这个
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，，
<nina> help
<nina> 有没有懂IRC的，过来扫盲下~~~
<Evanescence> nina: 自己google
<ljvsdosidjvo> register
<nina> 这个和聊天室有什么区别么？
<nina> 谁来解释下。
<nina> 版面上那些命令，有啥用？
<gebjgd> nina: 对于不用gui的人来说有用
<gebjgd> nina: 你可以用图形的irc 客户端
<gebjgd> nina: xchat pidgin啥的 那些命令对于你来说就没用
<nina> 。。
<nina> 。。。
<nina> 不用gui这么高端。
<nina> 难道这的大多数人都不用gui的?
<jiero> nina: 工作只要一个程序就够了。管gui/cli呢
<roylez_> jiero: 袋鼠装高端
<jiero> Evanescence: raw 的意思是原始。
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raw_image_format 
<sevk> jiero ⇪ t: Raw image format - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<nina> 是不是说如果我不是命令行界面，那些命令就和我没什么关系？
<jiero> nina: 以前的聊天室就是中国人为了国人讨厌英文的习惯改名irc了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 那row呢? 我查了wikidict,知道raw是没有cook的cookie.大概就是原始的意思的.
<jiero> roylez_ 主席是高端人才，是天才之一。说什么我就是什么。
<roylez_> jiero: 袋鼠
<nina> 这里的人不也用中文的。
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 编译moc http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364298 fedora，没有现成的moc………… 从opensuse某个ftp上拖了一个安装后音频输出指定的oss，mocp -R alsa 也不行，卸载之 自己下载了源码安装，一样的问题，看了看configure的输出，奶奶的默认输出就是oss 但是configure有一个选项 Quote: Optional Packages: --with-PACKAGE[=ARG] use PACKA …
<jiero> Evanescence: row 行，水平方向
<jiero> roylez_ 封建
<vvvvv> 行的意思可能
<Evanescence> jiero: thanks very very very, you know it
<jiero> roylez_ 封给我一个国吧
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。用 darktable 处理 n900中 fcamera拍下的照片
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席,也给我一个国,像中国这样的
<Evanescence> jiero: 然后呢? 我是直接在拍的时候调整的.
<jiero> vvvvv:  你知不知道游戏 vvvvvv？
<jiero> Evanescence: fcamera出的是 raw格式，然后用 darktable 能处理出些细节的说
<Evanescence> jiero: 你知道那个连拍的程序么? 我怎么用都没发现连拍过
<jiero> Evanescence: 就是当时拍到的（获取图像的原始信息。
<jiero> Evanescence: 可以连拍的，
<jiero> Evanescence: 不过raw的话，你需要class10的sdhc好像-因为太大了？
<Evanescence> jiero: 原来如此, 我raw一般不是超大的么? 
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。 10.6MB 一个
<Evanescence> jiero: 就是说啊,一般又不高清,除非拍美女的part啊
<vvvvv> 这是什么情况                                                                                
<vvvvv> 17:38 -!- Irssi: Looking up irc.freenode.net
<vvvvv> 17:38 -!- Irssi: Connecting to irc.freenode.net [94.125.182.252] port 6667
<vvvvv> 17:39 -!- Irssi: Disconnecting from server irc.freenode.net: [Changing server]
<vvvvv> 17:39 -!- Irssi: Connection lost to irc.freenode.net
<vvvvv> 17:39 -!- Irssi: Looking up irc.undernet.org
<sevk> vvvvv:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Evanescence> jiero: 拍到毛孔都变成鼻孔那么大
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac302212/
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac302212/
<mengfei_bot> :holmes.freenode.net 001 mengfei_bot :Welcome to the freenode Internet Relay Chat Network mengfei_bot
<jiero> roylez_ 这样的分数就行了？
<jiero> roylez_ wow
<roylez_> jiero: 我们这代人真悲催
<Evanescence> jiero: 我记得你不是在学js么? 怎么样了? 给我主页写点什么吧?
<jiero> Evanescence: 早就因为生活压力放弃了。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 或者说忘记了——而且我学的方向和网络没关系
<Evanescence> jiero: 额,没骨气,俺就坚持到现在....现在也快要放弃了
<jiero> Evanescence:  纯粹为了应付gnome-shell extension
<roylez_> Evanescence: 他学的是 奸商(JS)
<Evanescence> roylez_: 哈哈,是滴,,,,
<jiero> roylez_ 我不是奸商。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 我多么诚恳。。。
<roylez_> 诚恳的袋鼠牌奸商
<Evanescence> jiero: 那关于gnome-shell的 extension呢?拿出来我看看啊
<jiero> roylez_ 你是坏人。
<jiero> Evanescence: 没有。
<jiero> Evanescence: 极度失败，导致系统卡死。
<jiero> Evanescence: 不能出手
<Evanescence> jiero: 额...悲催的
<Evanescence> jiero: 导致系统卡死? 这么严重?? 没可能吧? 就你? 你这样卡死系统,可以给别人电脑上放你的ext,然后别人以为中病毒了...
<Evanescence> 吃饭,断手断脚
<jiero> Evanescence: gnome-shell 导致卡死的 extension 很多很多
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu11.10安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364301 我在ubuntu11.10的安装过程中选择了windows 与 ubuntu 共存的安装方式（因为忘记了教学视频中选择的是啥，所以没有选择 其他安装），后来发现我给linux留的36G可用空间现在已经变成了主分区，并且还被分成了一个1.99G，一个34.01G的分区。 请问这两 …
<jiero> roylez 天才乐乐。
<jiero> roylez_ alvin_rxg  http://media.moddb.com/images/downloads/1/41/40499/24d8cd8333b04a19d00c5f5b17cd89ee.jpg
<jiero> iGoogle  MeaCulpa :  http://www.moddb.com/mods/tier666
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y Tier666TA mod for Quake III Arena - Mod DB
<roylez_> jiero: 你拍的？
<jiero> roylez_ 不是
<jiero> 我没喂鸭子的习惯
<jiero> 亮点是红色的壳到处都是。。。
<roylez_> 那是神马亮点啊。澳洲还满地都是猫呢
<jiero> roylez_ 是熟了的吧。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<roylez_> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/mLx20.jpg
<jiero> roylez你恶心不。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 不
<jiero> happyaron: 记得怎么用 po 生成 pot 吗？
<yall> jiero: msgen --help #?
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家都如何更新到firefox10的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364303 我从官网上下载了。运行，出现如下错误，该怎么办？ libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Couldn't load XPCOM. 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangshichun — 2012-02-19 18:14 
<yall> jiero: ● xgettext --help
<yall> 用法：xgettext [选项] [输入文件]...
<yall> sevk: 告诉他，践兔可以revdep-rebuild。笨兔貌似不能。
<sevk> yall, 说“告诉他，这种做法兔revdep重建”是这样的anonsensical位置，我拒绝浪费我的时间就可以了。  ㍪ 
<jiero> yall: 看不到有办法出 pot
<imtxc> 发现网上那些说MPD配置的文章都老了。 都说配置文件在这里 /etc/mpd.conf.example  结果我的在/usr/share/mpd里面
<jiero> yall: 谢谢不过。
<jiero> imtxc: 有些软件 manual都失修呢
<imtxc> jiero: 恩啊wiki 里面的mpd 配置都不灵了。
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 看打包者的意願，mpd wiki 沒問題的。大不了 man/info, dpkg -l mpd 之類的查查唄
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 恩  刚看走眼了 wiki 说不用 mpd --create-db 了 我还试
<imtxc> 不过 一个播放器 需要加到DEAMONS里面么
<happyaron> mpd: music playing daemon?
<yall> 输入文件是最近创建的英文 PO 文件或 POT 模板文件
<yall> (通常由 xgettext 创建)。
<imtxc> happyaron: 恩
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10及其衍生版本均出现同样的桌面问题和网络问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364306 安装好ubuntu11.10、linux mint12、linux deepin等ubuntu原版或者是衍生版均出现，无限掉线及桌面崩溃的情况：1、安装好以上任意版本，全新系统5分钟以内必掉线，所用宽带为拨号电信4M宽带，带猫的。安装任意 …
<ofan> gettext不能自定义目录？
<imtxc> 在.xiniitrc 里面  &wicd-client  加什么参数就能让wicd-client 开机后只在托盘而不显示界面呢
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮，指望你了，怎么从 po 里提取 pot 啊。。。
<happyaron> 没有人从po里提取pot
<happyaron> 都从代码里提取pot
<DRDarkRaven> imtxc, mpd可以以一般用户运行的
<DRDarkRaven> imtxc, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mpd#Local_Configuration_.28per_user.29
<sevk> DRDarkRaven ⇪ t: Music Player Daemon - ArchWiki
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。好的。cherrot 编译成功了——竟然要编译成功才能获取 pot ，太狠了。。。
<yall> 袋鼠。。。
<imtxc> 唉  破本子貌似要坏了。
<imtxc> 一按TAB 屏就闪闪闪
<DevPlus> /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER DevPlus cwwrykvagsol
<DevPlus>  
<yall> DevPlus: 你密码曝了
<imtxc> en 
<DevPlus> e 
<yall> DevPlus: 赶快改密码吧
<yall> DevPlus: 建议可以先/query NickServ
<imtxc> 密码好复杂
<DevPlus>  
<DevPlus> ERC> /nick DevPlus  [19:09]
<DevPlus> *** Your new nickname is DevPlus
<DevPlus> ERC> /msg NickServ REGISTER asdfghj zhe.yanng@gmail.com
<sevk> 
<DevPlus> *** microcai (~microcai@114.246.92.159) has quit: Ping timeout: 252 seconds
<DevPlus> 								        [19:10]
<yall> DevPlus: 是erc啊。握手。
<imtxc> 现在也不知道是哪个插件弄得我得vim在按一个TAB 得时候就闪一下屏幕。。。
<DevPlus> 额，刚接触
<imtxc> 貌似是supertab
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 因为没有补全内容
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 所以会闪
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 额好像不是 是在VIM里面用了CSApprox
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 屏幕哗哗得闪。。
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 因为GVIM就不会闪。。可是 没那个CSApprox 得话，XTERM里面得vim就不能用color
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 用urxvt吧><...
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 那应该一样吧
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 我用urxvt没装任何插件就能有color256啊
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 主要是GVIM的话又得我配字体，现在用的XTERM用得主席的配置文件字体挺舒服得。
<fanzeyi> imtxc: 好吧你赢了
<imtxc> fanzeyi: 额  urxvt还真不闪
<stone_> help
<stone_> help
<stone_> help
<stone_> GTK库中，有没有将int转换成字符串的函数？
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更新后。FF打不开视频了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364310 今天升级更新后。FF打不开视频了，大家遇到这情况了吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 hsjwww — 2012-02-19 19:22 
<yall> stone_: char n[NUM];int i;i=65;n[0]=i;//??
<yall> 行不。不咋用c
<stone_> C的标准库中有吗？
<stone_> ？
<yall> stone_: 那不就是只用到默认的了？
<stone_> 是啊
<yall> stone_: 吾那些，又没用到不是默认的东西。
<stone_> itoa是扩展后的
<yall> 哦。那不知道
<TinyShine> 大家好
<TinyShine> ／help
<sevk> TinyShine, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<NWMonster> TinyShine: 你好
<TinyShine> 刚学着用IRC｀
<yall> stone_: 吾测的，  int a;char b[20];a = 65;b[0] = a;b[1] = '\0';printf ("%s", b);//只要stdio.h
<TinyShine> ~
<TinyShine> 测试一下
<sevk> TinyShine, .. ..  ㍫ 
<TinyShine> ？
<stone_> 这样是没错
<Kandu> stone_: 用 sprintf 唄
<stone_> 但是我要在text entry 中输出
<stone_> 图形图形界面下
<yall> 字串处理，建议用perl。c会累死。
<stone_> 需要先转化成字符串，然后输出字符串
<stone_> 额，···
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac244605/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 敏感带被抓到的猫猫 - AcFun.tv
<stone_> C/C++学习中，要一步一步来，perl是后话
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Kandu> stone_: sprint 就是轉換並輸出到內部字串了
<stone_> 可以到变量吗
<happyaron> man sprintf
<happyaron>        int sprintf(char *str, const char *format, ...);
<stone_> oh, yes, thanks
<stone_> all of you
<Cherrot> Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (资源暂时不可用) on X server :0.#012
<Cherrot> 无语了
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 啥机器这么无能?
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 这两天刚刚出现的状况 挺新的台式机……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 那就是发行版的问题了
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 总是突然就崩溃了 X重启……  看日志找到了这个
<Cherrot> Ubuntu11.10 好奇怪的问题
<kastier> 问题很多。。。
<sevk> 
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚回来
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<tenzu> ??
<tenzu> date -u +%W$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'  这结果是啥?
<tenzu> adam8157: ^
<tenzu> roylez_: ^
<adam8157> tenzu: 你要注册arch论坛么 4a65f65b40cc2b0a7aaa726e895d72425ede255021e2ce3e935dd2719e4d33b9
<tenzu> adam8157: 帮忙翻译些新闻之类的东西
<kastier>  arch安装失败的人 路过。。
<m0ugly> 我很喜欢茉莉花茶
<yall> .
<kastier> m0ugly:让我想起关于菊花茶的笑话
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 各位UBUNTU的大侠们为我指点系迷津，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364317 我在把LINUX安装完成后，在中文支持这里遇到困难，前面的我完成安装书上操作，都很顺利，但安装完后因为全是英文字体，在系统-语言里面也无法进行更新,一更新就出错.所以我想改成中文的，我启动应用程序-附件-终 …
<pichina> hello,举手提问，gnome-terminal的刷新问题有人遇到没？
<zelsazgh> 今天在用笔记本的时候突然发现最近无法关机，经过大量测试，发现，不知道gnome-shell哪根经不对了，只要是在gnome-shell下面，关机就直接变成了挂起。。。。
<kastier> 很多人都遇到这个问题啊原来
<kastier> shutdown&halt都有这个问题
<pichina> 我都是在命令下面poweroff的
<Evanescence> zelsazgh: type command !!! sudo shutdown -h now !!!
<pichina> 要不要用alt
<happyaron> 用alt吧
<pichina> e ,fedora 有gnome3，难道现在ubuntu11.1也有了？
<happyaron> 早就有了吧。
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<pichina> 额，不会的
<happyaron> pichina: ubuntu 11.10: 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 
<happyaron> pichina: ubuntu 12.04: 3.2.2.1-0ubuntu1 
<pichina> ? 12.04:
<pityonline> 关机直接按电源键呗
<pichina> 现在ubuntu真的都有gnome3了？
<happyaron> 都有很久了。
<pichina> 是发行盘里面的？
<pichina> 不至于吧，我上次的版本11.04还没有哦
<happyaron> y
<happyaron> 11.10开始正式支持。
<pichina> 支持？ 意思是不是默认的发行桌面喽，要自己apt的？
<happyaron> 默认unity，但同时支持gnome-shell
<yall> .
<pichina> 我现在用gnome3不怎么习惯。 没有了窗口列表 ，切窗口诸位是怎么干的？
<pichina> win+mouse choose?
<Pereire> hi  各位 今天遇到个问题特来请教各位； 安装XML::Parser时 提示缺少 expat.h 如何解决？ 我从网上下的包，里面没有；用http://rhino.zhangguohua.com/?p=143&cpage=28 的思路 尝试了下；提示同样的错误？ 
<sevk> Pereire,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<yunfan> Kandu: 在嘛？
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯
<Kandu> yunfan: 正打算睡覺了
<yunfan> Kandu: 我的sdl的可以跑了
<Pereire> perl -MCPAN -e shell      后用 install  XML::Parser      Expat.xs:12:19: 致命错误： expat.h：没有那个文件或目录 编译中断。
<yunfan> 不过貌似边界越界有点问题
<yunfan> Kandu: 把你那个qt的版本发我下 我要那个数据来看看
<yunfan> Kandu: å¿«å¿«å¿«
<Pereire> <@sevk> 我安装 intltool  时
<Kandu> yunfan: 明天再給你，不急
<yunfan> Kandu:  我现在就要 
<Kandu> yunfan: 不給 XD
<yunfan> Kandu: 我这等着呢 别坑我 
<yunfan> Kandu: 就是你之前发给我过的那个 我只是要里头那个数据
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请问如何重定向sh -x *.sh的调试信息到文本文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364319 我想调试一个别人写的电脑休眠的脚本程序，以前用得蛮好，升级内核到3.2.6以后，休眠就经常失败，表现就是在休眠进行到某一个阶段的时侯就没有反应，开几个小时都没有反应，只能强行关机。我想用sh -x XXX.sh输出每 …
<yall> sevk: 告诉他。command > text.plain
<sevk> yall, 好吧，我会告诉他，当我看到他。  ㍭ 
<yall> sevk: 嗯。
<Pereire> 哪位 在 ubuntu11.10 上    安装过 intltool 又 或者 安装过XML::Parser  
<yunfan> Kandu: 你再不发我 我就放弃不搞了
<sevk> yall, 休息一下...  ㍭ 
<yall> sevk: 不准休息。你是bot.
<yall> Pereire: 装这两个，很正常的啊。
<Pereire> yall 我安装 intltool 提示需要 安装XML::Parser 我再下了package  时说 expat.h 没有 我用的时 XML-Parser-2.36.tar.gz 
<yall> Pereire: aptitude search expat
<yall> Pereire: xml-parser应该在源里有的。
<yall> Pereire: aptitude search 找找看
<Pereire> blib     Expat     Makefile.PL  META.yml  Parser.pm   README   t Changes  Makefile  MANIFEST     Parser    pm_to_blib  samples root@pereire-vm:/tmp/XML-Parser-2.36# find Expat/ Expat/ Expat/Makefile Expat/Expat.c Expat/Expat.pm Expat/typemap Expat/Expat.xs Expat/pm_to_blib Expat/encoding.h Expat/Makefile.PL
<yall> Pereire: 干嘛编译perl module
<yall> aptitude search xml-parser
<Kandu> yunfan: 啊，剛去洗漱了
<Kandu> yunfan: ML/osc/lg.tar
<yunfan>  Kandu 我在wiki上找到了
<Pereire> XML-Parser-2.36.tar.gz          这个解压后 就是这样 我需要安装 XML-Parser 难道命令搞错了 
<Kandu> yunfan: .·.·
 * Kandu Zzz 晚安啦
<yall> Pereire: ...
<yall> Pereire: 你倒是执行下那条aptitude额。
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.2.6-3.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP
<yunfan> Kandu: 靠 老是段错误
<Pereire> aptitude search XML-Parser 提示 程序 'aptitude' 已包含在下列软件包中：  * aptitude  * aptitude-gtk 请尝试：apt-get install <选定的软件包>； 我都把包下下了了 
<yall> Pereire: 额。。。你居然不装aptitude。以前的版本里，都是默认带的。
<yall> Pereire: 你apt-cache search xml-parser。或者。安装aptitude
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 显卡的色深怎么只有24色，在wondows下有32色，能修改吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=364322 显卡的色深怎么只有24色，在wondows下有32色，能修改吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-02-19 21:27 
<yall> sevk: 告诉他。闻到死多出来的8色，是透明度。没有用的。
<sevk> yall, 好吧，我会告诉他，当我看到他。  ㍭ 
<yall> sevk: 还有，能不能用.org.cn的link...
<sevk> yall, 我觉得你可以。  ㍭ 
<yue> 直接回复sevk就可以论坛回帖了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個只有大小眼可以。。 
<yall> yue: 不能
<yue> 那你回复的那个有什么用啊==b
<yue> 大小眼是什么啊
<yall> yue: 点进去，然后回复的。
<sevk> 
<yue> sevk:?
<sevk> yue, 休息一下...  ㍭ 
<yue> ...
<ictxiangxin> 有人吗？
<yue> 。
<zhtx> 有
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求教 cl
<sevk> 
<ictxiangxin> 我编译lfs的时候
<ictxiangxin> 在构建完编译环境之后
<ictxiangxin> 再次编译glibc，出现编译错误了
<ictxiangxin> 而且是makefile的问题
<ictxiangxin> 有一行执行的是 no **一排文件**
<ictxiangxin> 没有no这么命令啊，这是怎么回事？
<ictxiangxin> 我也没听过no这个命令
<ictxiangxin> 有人吗？
<sevk> 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 还没睡呀
<lenage> hello
<sevk> lenage, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<lenage> hello robot
<larry___1> 有人在没？
<ofan> 没
<jiero> e16变态啊。。。右键按住边框就可以拖窗口。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 2GB 内存 $15 ...
<sevk>  06:13
<jiero> roylez:  zsh 看起来挺好的，
<jiero> roylez:  适合我这种懒人的感觉
<larry___1> getmail pop3可以用starttls么？
<jiero> roylez:  larry__1 http://zero-k.info/img/news/38.jpg
<jiero> roylez:  larry___1 http://zero-k.info/img/news/38.jpg
<zhanshime> gogogo
<jiero> zhanshime:  http://zero-k.info/img/news/38.jpg
<LOL_> zhanshime: zhao的兄弟？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-11
<IsoaSFlus> kk:ohayo
<kk> IsoaSFlus, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍡ 
<\rs> http://tianchunbinghe.blog.163.com/blog/static/7001201101343738808/?suggestedreading&wumii
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ “伞哥” 冰河：我唯一的敌人只有时光流逝 (转载) - 冰河的日志 - 网易博客
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 乐乐。干嘛呢。
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 给张女儿的照片
<IsoaSFlus> ohayo
<IsoaSFlus> > "ohayooooooooooooooo"*3
<kk> IsoaSFlus, ohayoooooooooooooooohayoooooooooooooooohayooooooooooooooo
<gebjgd> ofan 饭仔 干嘛呢？
<gebjgd> ofan 最近吃鸡了么
<gebjgd> ofan 喝可乐了么？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 鸡蛋
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 可乐鸡蛋
<gebjgd> luojie-dune 你蛋疼呢？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。不过年的你。。。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune 不过
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 所以么。吃吧
<gebjgd> luojie-dune 蛋疼 吃蛋？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 吃蛋就会恶心到吐，就顾不上蛋疼了。
<luojie-dune> 鸡蛋会疼
<Albert_Zhou> 各位新年好~
<luojie-dune> MeaCu1pa: 酷胖过年好。
<vamadir> 请告诉我VipQQ 是给我什么？ 我要用QQ旋风和QQmusic.
<vamadir> qqVIP是可以吗 还是Q旋风和QQmusic不是一起VIP？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 是不是在 ISO C 里面已经不需要把变量声明放在函数定义的开头?
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: c99 c11不需要放開頭
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: C90 呢
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 應該不行
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: ... used, *usually* at the beginning of the function ... 按照 K&R 的意思貌似没有说不行. 我不知道 ISO 里面是怎么规定的.
<namoamitabuddha> 可能是 undefined behavior
<namoamitabuddha> 我测试下这个 Function definitions may not be nested but variables may be *declared* in a block-structured fashion.
<ofan> http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BCy5R9PCUAACr8g.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> -std=c90 可以编译. 查标准太麻烦.
<endle> namoamitabuddha, 貌似C89就不强之了吧
<endle> namoamitabuddha, 对不起，C89我不能确定。我记不清之前用的编译器的具体版本了。
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 好像很多编译器现在还不支持 C99. 我不知道 Microsoft 的那个套件里面的编译器是否支持.
<cfy> happyaron: are you still using po2db?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: using c++
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: use c++
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我在学下 C
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: soga
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 能说中文不? 我英语差
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: zhidao le
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 来, 帮我这种初学者写个程序
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 程序是什么？是吃的么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 别卖萌
<namoamitabuddha> 换 gvim
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://paste2.org/p/2847911
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2847911
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 解释下那里面 double 有什么好处
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: can't open ti
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: can't open it
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 什么网络环境?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: paste.lisp.org
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/168252
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: paste.ubuntu.org.cn不好。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会溢出？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不太明白, K&R 上的例子
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 假如 double 的话我觉得加到一定程度之后 constant 了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我怎么知道。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 浮点精度
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 对的。。。那么你去用GMP
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这有关系么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 按照这个程序的效率。。。到达'constant'得多久。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那没比 int 有优势
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你算算
 * maplebeats 新年快乐(好像有点晚了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 提bug
<cfy> maplebeats: - -!
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 提bug,交patch...不过好像一个作者看不到了？
<namoamitabuddha> 啊? pastebin 被 X 了?
<lainme> openshift 打不开了……
<erhandsome> namoamitabuddha: 早被墙了
<justcc> hello guys
<justcc> long time no see
<justcc> happy festival
<FINE> 以后没事别用prelink，恩，就是这样
<\rs> FINE: ?
<crack> FINE, 什么东西- -？
 * cherrot google拼音比起sunpinyin都弱
<luojie-dune> yunfan: 只是挂着？
 * cherrot py2正则里 \W 连汉字也匹配啊？
<\rs> rime / libpinyin
<\rs> \W
<\rs> When the LOCALE and UNICODE flags are not specified, matches any non-alphanumeric character
<cherrot> maplebeats, '芒果不吃芒. 果' 想把两个‘芒果'都替换成’苹果'，你写过类似正则么？直接用 \W不好用。。
<\rs> cherrot: re.UNICODE / re.U
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] sed
<cherrot> \rs, thx :)
<luojie-dune> stardiviner: 过年好。
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 哦。
<cherrot> luojie-dune, what?
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 帮我写个正则吧 - 提取网页里的文本成格式。
<stardiviner> luojie-dune: ??? why ? 我刚刚收到短信？
<luojie-dune> stardiviner: 我想要。
<stardiviner> luojie-dune: 俺也来帮忙吧，非常让我不好意思啊。。。
<cherrot> luojie-dune, 这貌似不是靠正则完成？
<luojie-dune> stardiviner: 。。。
<cherrot> luojie-dune, 你想干嘛？
<stardiviner> cherrot: 如果是取比较正规的文本，用正则也是一种办法。
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 我需要把网页里的内容取出整理成电子表格格式。
<cherrot> luojie-dune, 爬网页呗
<stardiviner> luojie-dune: table ? 我也建议用爬虫下载，然后用各种工具转。
<luojie-dune> 哦。
<cherrot> luojie-dune, 这玩意儿我猜我猜一定有现成的  拿来改改就好了
<cherrot> luojie-dune, :D
 * luojie-dune 先家庭聚餐了
<luojie-dune> 希望有哦、
 * cnfczn 同志们,晚上好呦
<happyaron> cfy: 在用
<happyaron> cfy: http://www.csslayer.info/l10n/query/
<kk> happyaron s, ⇪ Query
<happyaron> 坑了个这东西。
<cnfczn> happyaron: 这是什么玩意?
<happyaron> cnfczn: 查翻译的
<cnfczn> happyaron: 查什么翻译的啊?
<happyaron> cnfczn: 暂时只有gnome和kde
<cnfczn> happyaron: 额..
<cnfczn> happyaron: 不清楚怎么用啊...
<happyaron> cnfczn: http://www.csslayer.info/l10n/format_copyright.txt
<kk> happyaron s, ⇪ {"content-type"=>"text/plain", "content-length"=>"587", "content-encoding"=>"gzip"}
<cnfczn> happyaron: 噗,gnome的翻译是依靠社区的么?
<happyaron> cnfczn: 嗯。
<cnfczn> happyaron: 一直没关注过这个...
<happyaron> cnfczn: gnome kde firefox libreoffice 等等都是社区的
<happyaron> 很少有公司参与
<cnfczn> happyaron: 额...这样啊..
<happyaron> :)
<cnfczn> happyaron: 以前在kde的论坛上,有个中文版面,一直都是冷冷清清的..
<cnfczn> happyaron: 我还是喜欢gnome
<happyaron> cnfczn: kde-china@kde.org
<happyaron> 嗯。
<cnfczn> happyaron: kde-china@kde.org 这是谁的email啊?
<happyaron> cnfczn: 一个邮件列表，kde中国社区的
<cnfczn> happyaron: 噗...有没有gnome-china@gnome.org啊?:-)
<happyaron> gnome-cn@lists.gnome.org
<happyaron> 貌似是这个
<happyaron> 但是gnome的基本没人说话
<cnfczn> happyaron: 额..这样啊..
<happyaron> kde的至少还是有活人的
<cnfczn> 感觉国内问题都是集中在ubuntu fedora什么的..对于de都不怎么讨论
<cnfczn> happyaron: 噗...感觉还是irc好些..
<cnfczn> happyaron: gentoo-cn的邮件列表也比较活跃
<happyaron> en
<FINE> de是什么
<luojie-dune> 中国的开源支持公司一般都保留它们自己的翻译库。
<luojie-dune> 虽然很奇怪。。。
<cnfczn> happyaron: 就是我这种菜鸟,有点上不了台面.他们的问题是处在配制错误还是bug我都分析不出来.
<cnfczn> FINE:de = 桌面环境
<cnfczn> FINE: Desktop environment
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 哈皮好。
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 罗姐好
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 保留自己翻译的结果就是被一次一次更新掉，然后不停地重做
<cnfczn> luojie-dune: 罗姐有对象没呢?
<happyaron> 你看哪家能坚持住。
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 不更新啊。
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 那些网站构架的更新很慢的
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 不是说产品么。。。
<happyaron> 产品总要出新版的啦
<luojie-dune> cnfczn: 我没有 - 但你会失望的 - 性别
<cnfczn> luojie-dune: 噗...这样啊
<luojie-dune> happyaron: 额。我说的是 Joomla - CMS 不是桌面软件 -确实不清楚
<cnfczn> 昨天看贴吧有人发了个minescraft的整合包,后来去mcbbs上找了个win版玩了一晚上,不过总是内存错误退出,大家有爱玩这个的么?
<happyaron> cnfczn: minecraft就是要很多内存
 * luojie-dune 有钱也不会玩这个 - 会给别人 -
 * luojie-dune 消费够多了 -
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 如果你不反感的话可以玩盗版，指导你觉得不好意思玩盗版时再付钱。。。
<cnfczn> happyaron: 额...玩着玩着,用工具挖的方块,明明已经挖取了,结果现实仍然存在,门打开了,仍然显示未打开..比较纠结.重新打开才行.
<cnfczn> happyaron: 嗯..就是盗版..有个
<happyaron> cnfczn: 因为场景都是在内存里一点点生成的，你的面积越大占用就越多。。
<FINE> cnfczn: 原来是说桌面环境啊，其实linux吧有不少讨论这方面的内容
<cnfczn> happyaron: 有个minescraftsp.jar可以跳过身份验证直接玩单机模式
<FINE> minecraft有盗版的，很多
<FINE> 盗版启动器
<cnfczn> FINE: 噗..贴吧都是各种嘲讽脸啊,动不动就是我大XX党就是厉害..
<FINE> cnfczn: 有认真讨论的，我就用过几个WM
<cnfczn> FINE: 会不会是我用的启动器的问题导致的内存错误啊?
<FINE> 你是什么系统
<cnfczn> FINE: 哦,说来挺挺..我一直都是metacity,没研究过
<cnfczn> FINE: 系统?
<FINE> 什么发行版
<cnfczn> FINE: gentoo
<FINE> archlinux的wiki有说到这个
<cnfczn> FINE: linux下就先别搞了..还要装java,这个实在没啥动力..跟qt一样.
<cnfczn> FINE: wm吗?
<FINE> 下载lwjgl的最新版的包，把.minecrafe目录下的几个共享库换掉
<FINE> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Minecraft
<kk> FINE ⇪ ti: Minecraft - ArchWiki
<FINE> 我也是gentoo，换掉就可以玩minecraft了
<cnfczn> FINE: 额..我看看...
<FINE> cnfczn: de其实没什么好玩的，真的，只是浪费时间
<cnfczn> FINE: 嗯...现在一直再用gnome2,还没换过呢,,打算什么时候gnome3进了稳定分支再说了
<\rs> happyaron: 什麼是“一次一次更新掉，然后不停地重做”？
<FINE> 我用openbox
<FINE> 装了qt-core、gtk2+、gtk3+
<happyaron> \rs: 没有合并到上游，上游更新之后他们要自己重新处理一遍。
<happyaron> \rs: 合并的工作量和重新翻译一遍差别不大。
<cnfczn> FINE: java python mono各种环境,,,其实真正用到的时候并不多
<\rs> luojie-dune: 什麼東西“保留它们自己的翻译库”？
<cnfczn> FINE: 为什么在用openbox呢?到底有什么有点呢?
<FINE> 简单嘛
<luojie-dune> happyaron:  其实，我当时用 linux 的原因，有一点，能否为我的朋友免费 -即，即使我是免费使用的，如果推荐给朋友玩对方也要交钱，就没意思了。
<happyaron> ：）
<FINE> luojie-dune: 谁用微软的东西交钱了
<FINE> luojie-dune: 除了公司，单位
<luojie-dune> FINE: 电脑厂商的内部消耗
<cnfczn> 其实国内版权什么的,还没啥意义呢..
<luojie-dune> FINE: 公司和单位的钱，也是你给的
<luojie-dune> 从经济体考虑
<cnfczn> FINE: 额..其实一直用gnome,比如gdm nautilus 什么的..如果换了其他wm,还不知道怎么折腾这些东西呢
<FINE> 下次买电脑不带windows的，不知道会不会便宜点:P
<luojie-dune> FINE: 不会
<FINE> nautilus---我用rox
<cnfczn> FINE: 我搜搜
 * luojie-dune 今天看到超市里的工作人员正在一台一台的将预装的 Ubuntu Suse linux覆盖成windows
<FINE> gdm-----手动startx，主要是因为我在startx之前会fbterm
<cnfczn> FINE: 噗,对了,说到file manager,之前贴吧有人提到过有一个叫gentoo的...就是界面比较简陋
 * luojie-dune 是否可以向微软举报？
<luojie-dune> 哈哈
<FINE> gentoo是双面板的
<FINE> cnfczn: 比较不适应gentoo的操作
<luojie-dune> 默认的力量 - 什么都是默认的
<cnfczn> FINE: 嗯,nautilus也可以使用双面板,就是没有默认打开
<FINE> rox很好用:P，对其他的文件管理器没感觉了
<\rs> A modern GTK+ based filemanager for any WM ……居然也叫gentoo
<cnfczn> FINE: 到底哪里好呢?我咋搜不着呢,
<cnfczn> FINE: 对了,terminal也是gnome-terminal
<luojie-dune> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/howtotell/cfr/report.aspx
<kk> luojie-dune s, ⇪ How to Tell – Report Piracy
<luojie-dune> 举报盗版。
<luojie-dune> 啊哈哈
<cnfczn> FINE: 那你用的是不是roxterm啊?
<FINE> xterm很好用
<FINE> 不是roxterm
<lainme> FINE: 难道forxp了？
<cnfczn> FINE: 额,我看portage里有个roxterm.
<cnfczn> FINE: rox开头的东西有好多啊...能给链接吗?
<FINE> portage是有roxterm，但我用的terminal是xterm
<FINE> 还有screen常备，本地机器也用screen
<cnfczn> 额,之前在安装xserver的时候,装过xterm,可能是wm的关系,效果有点惨...
<cnfczn> FINE: screen是什么啊
<lainme> cnfczn: 没配置就是很惨
<FINE> xterm不配置的的确很惨
<cnfczn> lainme: 额..我搜搜
<FINE> screen和tmux是终端复用器
<cnfczn> FINE: 额..这样啊..
<cnfczn> FINE: :-) 我有emacs
<FINE> emacs能干嘛？
<cnfczn> FINE: emacs就有分屏功能,也包含shell-mode
<FINE> 还是专门的终端复用要好点
<cnfczn> FINE: rox是不是也是个桌面环境啊?
<cnfczn> FINE: http://rox.sourceforge.net/
<kk> cnfczn ⇪ t: ROX Desktop | ROX Desktop
<FINE> rox也有桌面环境，一般不用那个
<cnfczn> FINE: 额..刚说的nautilus的替代品是说的rox-filer吗?
<FINE> 恩
<FINE> :P怎么了
<cnfczn> FINE: 额..真朴素..
<cnfczn> FINE: 看来你是一切从简啊..
<FINE> 不简单，很爽
<cnfczn> FINE: 怎么呢
<FINE> 按“/”可以进入某个目录，支持tab补全
<FINE> 按"."可以选择文件，支持正则
<\rs> urxvt 最好
<FINE> 按shift+1可以执行命令
<FINE> rox还支持书签功能，保存常用路径
<cnfczn> FINE: 不错啊
<FINE> rox还支持图标主题，比如faenza
<cnfczn> FINE: 额,真不错.
<cnfczn> FINE: 对了,openbox支持窗口重叠时候的半透明融合吗?
<FINE> 支持，最好用compton
<cnfczn> FINE: compton是什么?
<FINE> 混成器
<cnfczn> 额,这个...对这东西没有概念..
<FINE> 比xcompmgr好用
<cnfczn> FINE: w
<FINE> xcompmgr在我这貌似有BUG
<cnfczn> FINE: 这个不是wm的功能么
<FINE> openbox不支持混成效果的（透明阴影都没有），开启混成工具才行
<FINE> wm就要最简单，其他的功能由其他的工具实现
<cnfczn> FINE: 额.这样啊!
<FINE> 不是不支持，是openbox本身没带那个功能
<FINE> openbox连面板都没有，要用tint2，或者xfce的面板
<cnfczn> FINE: 现在用gnome也是,刚开始gnome-terminal的半透明效果很怪,需要用gconf-editor修改metacity,启用混合效果才可以
<luojie-dune> 。现在懒惰了。不喜欢用wm了。
<luojie-dune> DE就好了。1
<FINE> openbox是最简单的了
<cnfczn> FINE: 噗,你还真能折腾...
<FINE> fvwm最折腾
<luojie-dune> ALL POWER TO DEFAULT
<FINE> openbox的关机待机要用upower实现
<lainme> FINE: 请教您用的WM，浏览器，和脚本语言
<cnfczn> FINE: 对了,前一阵看linuxtoy上说,好像是fvwm更新了...下边评论个个都说悲剧了...
<FINE> fvwm配置搞不会，还有awesome要会lua才行
<cnfczn> FINE: 额,,平铺式的也没试过呢..我就试过xfce kde gnome这些de,没折腾过其他的.
<FINE> lainme: wm是openbox（能这么说吧），浏览器--firefox18.0.2,脚本语言（bash会一点点，perl正在学）
<FINE> 机器好的话就没必要了吧，我本子性能稍差，就不上de了，启动耗时间
<luojie-dune> FINE: 本子就不要启动了，直接休眠或者待机吧。
<FINE> 以前常用休眠，后来怕swap分区坏掉，就没用休眠了
<cnfczn> FINE: 额,我这里也慢点,不过感觉闭kde快不少
<FINE> kde等不及
<cnfczn> FINE: 以前装的kde-meta好像..
<cnfczn> FINE: 现在gnome装的,gnome-light
<luojie-dune> 待机也可以？
<FINE> 我就gentoo就没装过，KDE和gnome
<maplebeats> luojie-dune, 什么情况，新年新气象？
<FINE> 最多是xfce4
<luojie-dune> maplebeats:  什么了？
<FINE> cnfczn: 以前用opensuse试过很多桌面
<maplebeats> luojie-dune, 你的 archl呢
<cnfczn> FINE: 噗,xfce4装过一次,也比较简陋,感觉相对gnome来说,提升的那些性能来说,不是很划算.所以就用gnome里
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 额。昨天给cleamoon 解释就换了。看来chatzilla会自动记录呢。
<FINE> xfce4对我来说功能就非常全了，也很庞大
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 我3个nick串起来了
<maplebeats> jiero, 呃。。。
<cnfczn> FINE: 前阵贴吧还有人说,xfce桌面图标文字能半透明了,就高兴万分...这有点太折腾了..
<FINE> cnfczn: xfce本身就支持混成效果
<cnfczn> FINE: 也可能是以前用win的坏毛病吧..用习惯了,就感觉什么都有就是顺其自然了..
<cnfczn> FINE: 额...是么
<FINE> 恩
<cnfczn> FINE: xfce我就装上看了看,那时候刚用gentoo,声卡显卡都没配制利索呢,,就换会gnome了..
<cnfczn> FINE: 感觉还是gnome有亲和力..可能是之前用过ubuntu的缘故
<FINE> 我第一用的就是ubuntu，那时候什么的不懂，用了一个礼拜就删了，直接格式化分区，然后再也启动不win了，
<FINE> cnfczn: 后来还是重装的win
<cnfczn> FINE: 额..是不是grub装错地了啊..
<FINE> cnfczn: 那时候还不知道什么是引导
<cnfczn> FINE: 额...谁都年轻过..
<cnfczn> FINE: 小时候关机就直接拔插销
<cnfczn> FINE: 不过说回来,感觉win很不地道,只要装win必定会重写mbr,而ubuntu会在安装grub的时候提示是否添加win的引导
<FINE> cnfczn: 我小时候知道怎么关机:P
<cnfczn> FINE: 以后的win不知道有没有改,现在电脑还是xp
<FINE> cnfczn: 现在身边基本上win7了
<cnfczn> FINE: ...
<cnfczn> FINE: 额...我的电脑启动xp就比较慢,开机有个everynote avira 360 还有个C#的小程序
<FINE> 杀毒什么全部换毛豆
<cnfczn> FINE: 感觉我的电脑已经够精简了,可启动速度依然不给力..
<FINE> 听说xp双核支持不好
<cnfczn> FINE: comodo以前装过一阵..实在是不会配置啊....:(
<cnfczn> FINE: 好像comodo里还有一个沙箱...对了,还有一个sandboxie自启动
<FINE> 用360腾讯什么的感觉没有隐私
<jiero> FINE: 你还在意隐私吗。
<cnfczn> 感觉主要就是卡在avira的启动上..avira启动成功的时候,那个小伞会打开,如果正在启动,伞是和上的.
<cnfczn> FINE: 额...用360主要就是打打系统补丁
<jiero> cnfczn: 360充分说明了微软设计之差。。。
<cnfczn> FINE: 垃圾清理一直用ccleaner,就这样了.
<FINE> cnfczn: 小红伞能延迟开机速度一倍以上
<cnfczn> FINE: 其他像迅雷,百度影音,快播,qq,yy之类的,都是沙盘里运行.
<FINE> jiero: 我的密码都是以文件形式保存在电脑里，truecraft
<cnfczn> jiero: 嗯.注册表里,光允许开机启动的功能,就不指一个地方可以设置..
<cnfczn> jiero: truecraft是什么啊?
<FINE> 是truecrypt
<jiero> FINE: 密码，就记在本子上，用各种符号间隔-  换符号顺序之类的就换密码 - 我的笨蛋方式。
<FINE> 记本子上不安全
<cnfczn> jiero: 其实像国内这种情况,没有什么个人隐私..像社保信息,通信信息都有内部渠道获取,电视上报道都不止一次了..
<jiero> FINE: 有一堆乱七八糟的内容，不是说单独记录密码，而是不规范的挑几个。
<FINE> cnfczn: 以前用小红伞，好像还过滤数据包，拖慢网速
<cnfczn> 所以对于网上的密码,我就分三种,最低级通用密码,中级常用信息和高级系统密码.
<jiero> cnfczn: 我什么 .com 都不信任， .com 一套密码，.org之类的用另一套
<lainme> 7级密码……
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<FINE> 我不同的网站的是不用的密码，随机数字字母，15位以上密码
<jiero> FINE: 太安全了。。。
<FINE> 不同的网站的是不同的密码，随机数字字母，15位以上密码
<cnfczn> FINE: 额,,我也是国内的杀毒软件用怕了,但是没有杀毒软件有时候真不知道什么时候中招,后来同事用的这个,就跟这用了,那时候感觉速度还凑合,不过每年都有一个新的UI,但是越升级越慢了.
<FINE> jiero: 这样才好
<jiero> FINE: 你需要那么多网站么
<FINE> jiero: 老实说只有几个常用的
<cnfczn> FINE: 那你用什么管理密码的啊?
<cnfczn> FINE: 真要到时候需要打开某个网站,不是很麻烦么.
<jiero> FINE: 不填信息，用个 OpenID 到处走就好了。。。
<FINE> jiero: 文本格式保存密码
<cnfczn> FINE: 还需要先从某个地方提取密码
<FINE> 从truecrypt加密的大文件里面提取密码
<jiero> 额。。。我认为这个世界上没什么值得加密的东西。。
<FINE> truecrypt能把文件格式化成ext4再挂载上来
<cnfczn> jiero: 嘿嘿..
<FINE> jiero: 就当我没有安全感，内心黑暗好了
<cnfczn> FINE: 嘿嘿
<jiero> FINE: 不是，你是太在意了
<cnfczn> 贴吧不是有个狮子兄么..好像叫realasking
<cnfczn> 他把没用的端口什么的都堵上了...
<FINE> 密码被盗了一般被害的都是熟人
<cnfczn> FINE: 你不孤单... :-)
<FINE> 我也全堵住了
<cnfczn> FINE: 额,我都不知道改堵什么..
<FINE> qq密码被盗了，倒霉的是谁？
<jiero> FINE: 恩。
<FINE> cnfczn: 0到1024 input chain全部关闭就好了
<cnfczn> FINE: qq里那帮人,几年都跟我说不了几句话.
<jiero> FINE: 还是很复杂。
 * jiero 觉得这个加密的世界太复杂了
<cnfczn> FINE: 80也关闭吗?
<FINE> qq里面有我的家人，亲戚，就算不用也不能被盗
<FINE> 80也关闭
<cnfczn> FINE: 那网页还能访问吗?
<FINE> 是INPUT chain
<cnfczn> FINE: 额...
<cnfczn> 怎么关啊?
<FINE> iptables
<lainme> cnfczn: sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw default deny
<FINE> 如果你用rp-pppoe的话，防火墙等级选择1,那么默认的防火墙设置就够用了
<cnfczn> lainme: 噗,,我这没有ufw...
<lainme> 额。不是ubuntu
<FINE> 当然你的内核要包含iptables和相关模块，安装iptables包才可以用防火墙
<cnfczn> FINE: 额,我加有路由,是dhcpcd
<FINE> 用路由就很安全了
<cnfczn> :-)...
<FINE> 其实个人电脑的0-1023端口没什么服务是开启的
<cnfczn> 其实我也没中过招...顶多就是个病毒
<FINE> 没见过linux下的病毒
<cnfczn> 对了,装完gnome,里边有个 sanbox,这个实现是不是类似chroot的玩意?
<FINE> emerge就是在sandbox里面进行的
<FINE> emerge安装软件的最后阶段就是把sandbox里面的东西拷贝到系统
<cnfczn> FINE: 这...sandbox不是隔离真实系统么,,如果emerge是在sanbox里执行的,那最后怎么落在真实系统上的呢
<cnfczn> FINE: :p
<FINE> :P
<FINE> 这是我听说的
<FINE> :P我也不懂
<cnfczn> FINE: 这是不是为了rollback之类的操作方便啊
<FINE> emerge机制很复杂，不是我能搞懂的
<FINE> cnfczn: ……
<cnfczn> FINE: 额..我看网上一直说portage是最现金的packagemanager.
<cnfczn> FINE: 不过装两回chromium我就换回google-chrome了..
<\rs> cnfczn: genlop -t chromium 多少？
<cnfczn> \rs: genlop是什么?
<FINE> 我用ff的
<cnfczn> \rs: 没用过这个.
<cnfczn> FINE: ff的什么?
<imadper> 其实吧, firefox的缩写是: fx
<FINE> genlop是查看软件安装时间的
<FINE> cnfczn: firefox
<happyaron> ff是freeflying
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<cnfczn> happyaron: ..
<imadper> happyaron: 早, 快乐阿荣.
<happyaron> imadper: 还早。。。
<jiero> imadper: 刚起床？
<imadper> happyaron: 听早的呀, 难道你不是 +8的时区???
<cnfczn> 额...chromium还是之前装系统的时候用的呢,现在系统都不知道重装过几次了,genlop也查不到了
<imadper> jiero: 刚回来, 玩了一天....
<happyaron> imadper: 是+8
<jiero> imadper: 确实挺早还有3小时45分就到大年初三了
<cnfczn> FINE: 以前用过一阵ff,感觉设置有点别扭,而且速度也不是很理想.后来出了chrome就一直用到现在.
 * imadper 问个问题, flash全屏之后, 把焦点切换到另外一个屏幕上,  flash就取消全屏了, 怎么破?!
<imadper> jiero: 恩.
<cnfczn> imadper: 去哪玩了啊?
<imadper> cnfczn: 首图新馆.
<cnfczn> imadper: 额...没去过..我在天津
<cnfczn> imadper: 图书馆搬哪去了啊?
<jiero> imadper:。。。还要搜索。。。这么简写啊。。。
<imadper> cnfczn: 老地方, 新添加了一栋楼.
<alpha080>  imadper 买一个新显示器，最轻松的解决方法
<imadper> jiero: 首都图书馆....
<imadper> alpha080: 跟显示器有关系?
<\rs> cnfczn: emerge genlop 執行一下 genlop -t chromium
<jiero> imadper: 我一晚上都看不完一本200页的书。
<imadper> alpha080: 我现在就是两个显示器....
<imadper> jiero: 200页... 我50页的飘过....
<alpha080> 那怎么会呢。。
<jiero> alpha080: 把笔记本显示器半拆然后竖起来。
<alpha080> imadper: 你设置成什么了？
<cnfczn> \rs: 哥,你逗我呢,,就算emerge genlop 了,genlop -t chromium也查不到,genlop -t google-chrome能查到 ...:p
<imadper> alpha080: flash在屏幕a上全屏之后, 切换到屏幕b的时候, a就取消全屏了.
<jiero> alpha080: 给你个主意，把 jezzball和majong 这两个游戏合起来做个好玩的游戏。
<imadper> alpha080: 没设置呀... 我都不知道有啥相关的设置...
<cnfczn> imadper: 双显示器啊?
<\rs> cnfczn: 歌你不是說你用過chromium的？我只是想看下時間
<imadper> cnfczn: 恩.
<imadper> \rs: 早~
<jiero> 哦 \rs 是那个孩子啊。。。
<cnfczn> \rs: 额,,还是以前用过呢,系统都重装过好几次了,分区都是新分的,系统里怎么会有记录呢?
<\rs> imadper: 晚……
<FINE> rs今年多少红包
<\rs> jiero: ?
<jiero> \rs 红包有多少，报上来。
<imadper> ...
<jiero> imadper: 你呢。。。
<jiero> imadper: 收了几个红包？
<cnfczn> imadper: 额,有个笨办法,写个userscript,调节flash为全屏大小,配合f11就实现全屏了..
 * imadper 没红包... 一会儿我贴我的银行帐号上来, 你们给我打点儿钱吧... cc \rs cfy 
<jiero> imadper: 额。我都没银行啊。
<jiero> imadper: 给我干活我给你打钱。。。
<jiero> lol
<imadper> jiero: 你还想有银行???!!! 你要开银行?!
<FINE> 我有银行，你要不:P
<cnfczn> fine-bank...
<jiero> imadper: 晚上银行。
<jiero> imadper: 。。。你太大声了
<imadper> jiero: ....
 * \rs 400-500 不願跑
<jiero> \rs:  400个红包？。。。你是什么人啊
<cnfczn> \rs 哥,你是收的保护费吧..咋这么多..
<\rs> jiero: 總共才400-500....不是個
<cnfczn> \rs: 对了,为什么你的名字还要加个"\"
<imadper> \r 是return的转义?
<cherrot> imadper, jiero 就是银行～
<imadper> cherrot: :-)
<cherrot> jiero, 发红包 ～
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> imadper, 哪个频道有小黄鸡的bot?
<imadper> \s: .....
<imadper> cherrot: 不懂.
<happyaron> \s: 可以叫 \ 么？
<cnfczn> cherrot: 试试 simsim?
<happyaron> \rs: ^
<cherrot> cnfczn, who？
<jiero> \rs 哦。
<cnfczn> cherrot: 啊?
<goodluck> 小弟问一下，我刚刚在win7下装了１１.１０，但我测速才１００K,我家的宽带是２M，win7同一个软件测试有２００k,这正不正常.
<cherrot> cnfczn, 你说的是哪的simsim？
<imadper> goodluck: 你怎么测速的? win7和ubuntu是同一个软件?
<cnfczn> cherrot: 小黄鸡不是叫simsim吗? 试试#simsim频道...没试过...
<cherrot> cnfczn, 木有。。
<jiero> goodluck: 用下载法。
<cherrot> cnfczn, 我搜log好了
<cnfczn> cherrot: 前两天找到一个emacs的simsim脚本
<jiero> goodluck: windows下装 wget，linux下也用
<cherrot> hamo 去canonical了？
<cherrot> cnfczn, 单机没问题，可是放到服务器就不好用了 有限制
<cnfczn> jiero: 弄个cygwin啥的?
<imadper> cherrot: 恩.
<jiero> cnfczn: 。。。
<jiero> 不懂
<jiero> cherrot: 你也想去了？
<jiero> cherrot: hamo是蛤蟆啊。到处跳
<\f> imadper: jagd把\開頭的全搶了！
<cnfczn> cherrot: 额,我也是前阵网上找到的脚本,不过是elisp脚本,等下我找找
<imadper> \f: 恩, 刚试了一下, 确实没了...
<imadper> goodluck: 别开小窗...
<cnfczn> cherrot: http://bpaste.net/show/76596/
<kk> cnfczn s, ⇪ Paste #76596 at spacepaste
<cnfczn> 额,前几行注视是之前测试些的,
<cnfczn> \f: 你们这名字够怪的
<cnfczn> irc要是支持图片就完美了
<imadper> cnfczn: 那样就控制不了刷屏了.
<cnfczn> imadper: 额..控制图片尺寸呢?
<imadper> cnfczn: 那也刷屏了, 你一个图片, 怎么也得四行字的大小吧...
<jiero> cnfczn: 有的 客户端支持 图片预览 qt的那个
<jiero> imadper: 只有链接，hover之后显示也行
<cnfczn> imadper: 额,以前msn有一个功能,发送图片,先提示有图片,点击的时候才进行下载.
<cnfczn> jiero: 嗯嗯...就是这样...
<imadper> cnfczn: 恩, 那直接点开查看, 也差不多.
<imadper> jiero: 恩, 确实.
<linuxdemo>   jk
<linuxdemo> hello
<cherrot> cnfczn, 貌似在 #orz 频道
<kk> linuxdemo, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<cnfczn> 那服务器开销就提高不少了..一个图片顶上好几篇文字了.
<cnfczn> cherrot: 额,好类,我去瞅瞅...
<imadper> cnfczn: 不.
<imadper> cnfczn: 服务器压力也不大.
<imadper> cnfczn: 重点是客户端.
<imadper> cnfczn: 服务器的压力完全跟以前一样.
<cnfczn> imadper: 怎么会呢,服务器负责分发啊
<cherrot> erhandsome, 你说的 #orz的机器人呢？
<cnfczn> imadper: 服务器不先接收图片信息,怎么分发给客户端呢
<imadper> cnfczn: ... 完全没必要的.
<cnfczn> imadper: 为什么呢?
<imadper> cnfczn: 用户s和r, s的客户端接收到图片之后, 发送到专门的图床上面去, 比如 imagebin, 然后发送链接到服务器. 别人接受到链接之后, r的客户端从图床下载图片并显示.
<goodluck> jiero：用wget重新测试吗
<cnfczn> imadper: 噗...好想法...
<cnfczn> imadper: 好流氓....
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cnfczn: imagebin本来就是让你干这个用的.
<cnfczn> imadper: 额,imagebin有没有类似wgetpaste的名字啊?
<imadper> cnfczn: 现在大家的做法是s手动发送到imagebin, 然后发送链接, r再手动点开链接.
<imadper> cnfczn: 名字?
<cnfczn> imadper: 嗯嗯
<imadper> goodluck: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Wget for Windows
<imadper> cnfczn: 不知道啥叫`名字`
<cnfczn> imadper: 额..这..那平常你们都是怎么用呢?
<imadper> cnfczn: 你是说脚本?
<cnfczn> imadper: 直接打开网站,手动上传,然后发送链接吗?
<cnfczn> imadper: 嗯嗯,脚本也行.
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 请教请教
<cnfczn> imadper: 主要是自动一点,类似 wgetpaste filepath,直接输出url
<imadper> cnfczn: ee有个这个的脚本.
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 有没有用chrome的？
<imadper> cnfczn: 真的想用, 得集成到irc client里面去.
<cnfczn> imadper: ee是?
<imadper> cnfczn: eexp
<imadper> cnfczn: 你现在自己写一个, 也用不了半小时吧...
<cnfczn> imadper: 真是的,集成到客户端里,要说也不负责,怎么就没人做呢?
<imadper> cnfczn: 你用什么客户端?
<cnfczn> imadper: 噗...实在不会bash啊...
<cnfczn> imadper: erc
<imadper> cnfczn: 那你用bash干嘛?
<imadper> cnfczn: 用erc, 是个语言就能写.
<cnfczn> imadper: 额...elisp我也不会
<imadper> cnfczn: ruby/perl/python/java/c/c++ 哪个不能写?
 * jiero 不知道
<FINE> imadper: 哪个是我会的？
<cnfczn> imadper: 额...其实这里边我都不会...c++基本语法还是会点
<jiero> imadper: 你是很强势的
<jiero> imadper: 我一个都不会 -说，我什么都不会啊。。。
<imadper> cnfczn: 写完之后, 用elisp调用一下就行了..
 * jiero 只能写自然语言
<cnfczn> imadper: 哥,你逗我呢...
<imadper> jiero: 英语就够了.
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> FINE: 这你要问你自己...
<imadper> jiero: 不会英语的屌丝飘过....
<FINE> imadper: 我明显不知道我会哪个
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<cnfczn> imadper: 如果把erc添加现实图片的功能,还要用到其他东西,像imageview什么的
<cnfczn> imadper: 以前emacs有一个浏览网页的插件,支持显示图片,没注意过...
<FINE> emaces-w3m里面可以看图片:P
<imadper> cnfczn: emacs本身能显示图片吧.
<cnfczn> imadper: 嗯,能显示图片
<imadper> cnfczn: (auto-image-file-mode t)
<imadper> cnfczn: 试试去?
<cnfczn> imadper: 不会elisp啊...
<cnfczn> imadper: 学晚elisp和常用函数,估计又换领导人了.
<imadper> cnfczn: ... M-x auto-image-file-mode
<imadper> cnfczn: 我也不会elisp...
<imadper> cnfczn: 不过之前看了点儿别人写的插件, 所以多少能看懂点儿.
<cnfczn> imadper: auto-image-file-mode是什么模式啊?
<imadper> cnfczn: 让你能显示图片的.
<imadper> cnfczn: 还有个副模式, 叫啥iimage-mode吧... 忘了.
<cnfczn> imadper: 刚才M-x auto-image-file-mode 提示enalbe.但是在这之前c-x c-f打开图片,也能正常显示
<imadper> cnfczn: 打开之后, 就能开 iimage-mode了.
<cnfczn> imadper: 感觉不是光显示图片这么简单..毕竟信息是包含图片和文字的.
 * imadper flash又崩溃了...
<imadper> cnfczn: iimage-mode就是要开启图文混排.
<cnfczn> imadper: 比如一条信息 xxxx:你好,[http://imagebin.xxxxx].这样的形式需要转换成xxxx:你好,[图片]
<imadper> cnfczn: 图片单开多一行呗.
<imadper> cnfczn: 不是在原地修改, 而是收到之后, 开一样显示图片就行了.
<cnfczn> imadper: 这真没搞过..感觉要是web-client倒是方便不少.
<imadper> cnfczn: 原来的东西不变就好.
<imadper> cnfczn: web client在别的地方很多不方便.
 * imadper 做饭去. 
<cnfczn> imadper: 额,我也喜欢emacs环境.虽然还有很多不懂的
 * cnfczn http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2159371378
<imadper> cnfczn: 呃... weechat比erc好用的...
<imadper> cnfczn: 旧闻.
<cnfczn> imadper: 好用在哪呢?
<cnfczn> imadper: 额,早就支持引导win8了么?
<imadper> cnfczn: 容易自己定制. erc的插件不好写....
<cnfczn> imadper: 以前看新闻说,win8有个什么安全验证是基于固件的,不过我一直用xp就没注意
<cnfczn> imadper: 额,我就是想在erc受到新信息的时候来点声音就够了,
<cnfczn> imadper: 现在有新消息没有声音,倒是挺郁闷的.
<imadper> cnfczn: 一直就有这功能, 随便google就能查到.
<cnfczn> imadper: 噗,我这emacs就没声..不过之前安的时候,特意注意了有声音支持.
<cnfczn> imadper: 有办法测试下发生吗?
<cnfczn> imadper: play-sound-file 不支持mp3
<imadper> cnfczn: 不用emacs发声.
<imadper> cnfczn: 调用外部命令我都是.
<cnfczn> imadper: 方便透露透露脚本不?
<imadper> cnfczn: 看你用啥了, 直接call mplayer就行呀.
<cnfczn> imadper: 额.我查查..
<imadper> cnfczn: 然后在 erc-text-matched-hook 哪里添加一个函数就行了.
<cnfczn> imadper: emacs-wiki里好像有一个...
<imadper> cnfczn: 恩, 好像有.
<cnfczn>  (add-hook 'erc-text-matched-hook 'erc-beep-on-match)
<cnfczn>     (setq erc-beep-match-types '(current-nick keyword))
<cfy> imadper: 银行卡号呢？
<imadper> cfy: 干嘛?! 给我红包?~
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈。。。
<cfy> imadper: 红包你应该问大叔大妈要
<imadper> cfy: 今年0红包.
<cfy> imadper: 我１个。。
<cfy> happyaron: cool,
<imadper> cfy: 恭喜!~ 分一半过来!~
<FINE> mountain top就跟着一起来，妹妹对面唱着一支甜甜滴歌……moutain top 就跟着一起来        妹妹何时让我度过你丫你滴河~（已成功被洗脑……）
<cnfczn> 额..估计今年还要给别人红包...:(
<cnfczn> FINE: ...
<imadper> 哦哦哦哦!!! 我的小侄子, 我没给红包, 但是买了一包糖!!!!!
<cfy> imadper: 。。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 你把卡号贴出来。。。说不定有大妈大叔看上你，就给你红包了
<imadper> cfy: ................
 * imadper 你们都是坏人!
 * alvin_rxg 我的卡号 =>  DE46 2505 0180 1904 8748 94
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 还得要名字才能转账.
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 名字可以随便写的 :)
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 是吗? 不知道诶~
<alvin_rxg> :D
<cleamoon> 你们全部，见面分一半
<imadper> cleamoon: 好呀, 我净亏40+, 你给我20吧.
<\rs> imadper: cfy: Pure language 很神奇，無聊可以看一下 http://docs.pure-lang.googlecode.com/hg/pure.html
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: The Pure Manual — Pure Language and Library Documentation
<imadper> cfy: ^^ 有人愿意跟我分担了.
<cleamoon> imadper, 还有其他人呢
<cfy> \rs: cool
<imadper> \rs: 还能编译...
<\rs> http://i.imm.io/VRIY.jpeg 一行排序
<\rs> 實際上是 bubble sort
<cfy> \rs: cool...
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 你用haskell写, 也很短吧.
<\rs> imadper: 它的表現力比haskell強大「但是沒有靜態類型系統』
<cfy> (sort '(6 5 4 3 2 1) '<) => (1 2 3 4 5 6)
<cfy> 有意思么。。。。。
<cfy> \rs: 生态环境也很重要
<\rs> cfy: 研究意義的，不是實用型的
<cfy> \rs: 嗯
<\rs> cfy: 用sort沒意思，它那個是真實的代碼
<cfy> \rs: 嗯
<cfy> \rs: 你有自己测试过ocaml的性能么？听说比haskell好些
<\rs> cfy: 沒，haskell不寫成c應該沒ocaml快
<cfy> \rs: 但是看上去ocaml库少得可怜。。
<cleamoon> ocaml听说挺快的
<imadper> cfy: ocaml的例子也不错, llpp
<cnfczn> FINE: 同志,@我下...试试有没有声音
<cfy> imadper: llpp?
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<\rs> mldonkey unison
<imadper> cfy: 一个pdf阅读器
<\rs> wyrd
<cfy> imadper: cool
<cfy> \rs: imadper: 和java什么的一比，真是一穷二白
<imadper> cfy: 恩, java其实挺快的...
<imadper> cfy: 不过没有c#快.
<cfy> imadper: c#有多块？
<cfy> imadper: c#有多快？
<imadper> cfy: 在win下, 比java快.
<cnfczn> imadper: 额...怎么聊起C#了?
<cfy> imadper: 有多快？嗯，talk is cheap,show me the code
<imadper> cfy: http://spheresofa.net/blog/?p=912
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: マージソートで速度比較【C#, C++, Java, PHP vs. Haxe】 | 机上のにゅーろん
<cnfczn> cfy:  public static inline function copyArray 这是?
<imadper> cfy: 在给你找评测时间.
<\rs> dependent type 和 term rewriting 看上去是表現力最高的兩類語言了……
<cfy> imadper: 你那个我好像有点打不开。。。过会挂vpn试试
<cfy> imadper: 我先洗澡去。。
<imadper> .... cfy http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_539d361e0100nc8x.html
<imadper> cfy: http://www.cppblog.com/Chipset/archive/2009/03/01/75266.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: C#，Java和C++计算性能的比较_tom_lt_新浪博客
<imadper> cfy: .
<cnfczn> imadper: 刚发的那个flash真有意思
<\rs> term rewriting 應該是 lisp 萬物adt思想的昇華
<hulu> 大家好
<kk> hulu, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<hulu> 谁知道 ubuntu livecd 如何精简
<cfy> imadper: \rs: 实际工程的时候，速度是一方面。我感觉如果实际编程是一个等级就够了。
<cfy> imadper: \rs: 然后就是拼工具、库了
<imadper> cfy: 速度还好吧, 看哪个好写吧...
<cfy> imadper: 好写是一个问题，好调试，还有库呢
<imadper> cfy: 好调试/有库 are included in 好写.
<cfy> imadper: 调试软件呢
<cnfczn> C#底层操作总是需要marshal什么的,毕竟依赖个clr....
<cfy> imadper: 单步啊，什么的各种调试工具什么的。也要好才行
<\rs> cfy: 學習高級語言，用低級語言。市面上很多人就是只會低級的，寫的代碼也就爛
<cfy> \rs: 是的。
<cfy> \rs: 学个思路
<cnfczn> 相比来说,c#是完全的oo,c++可选
<cfy> \rs: imadper: 所以我觉得c++/java不错。。。听说功能都有。。
<\rs> oo不是銀彈，很多oo陸都走歪了
<jiero> imadper: vala呢，突然让我想起 神了。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 工业上用的多呀..
<cfy> \rs: imadper: 我会告诉你很多人都不用CL里的OO么。。
<imadper> jiero: 生成代码质量不错哦~ 我试过一次~
<jiero> imadper:  C# 一出，脑袋里就出 vala。。。然后就想起了 ee
<imadper> cfy: 确实很多人不用....
<\rs> vala我看過一點，還不如rust
<cnfczn> \rs: 嗯,感觉技术的出现是为了解决问题,现在很多东西就是为了用什么技术而做什么东西,,正好拧着来.
<imadper> jiero: 不过vala那东西就是用来写gtk的东西的.
<\rs> rust比go好多了
<\rs> go純粹炒作
<\rs> erlang也垃圾
<cfy> \rs: erlang多垃圾？
<\rs> 當然它vm和coroutine確實獨到，但語言垃圾
<cfy> \rs: imadper: 但是我感觉c++很但疼。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 不会c++.
<cnfczn> 感觉还是c++有意思,就是很繁琐
<cfy> \rs: imadper: C++的一些库也很蛋疼，比如我用opencv这个库。。。尼玛号称内存自动回收，据说是用了之后发现有时候，突然傻了。。。
<cfy> \rs: imadper: 我想用最新标准。。但是开启开关后发现。。。编译出错。。。。。
<cfy> 你妹的。。。。
<cnfczn> cfy: 人脸识别吗?
<cfy> cnfczn: 对的
<cnfczn> cfy: 额..太高深了..
<\rs> 麻煩在polymorphism得template<typename xxx>你看得多少字符，沒到c++11 function都非first-class「別提function pointer是第一等』lambda都沒好語法，閉包又是各種噁心
 * imadper 没人提到过vim的作者开发的那个语言呀, zxxxx什么的, 号称系统级语言
 * imadper zimbu
<cfy> \rs: 我想有auto i=10这种的。。。可是。。。。你妹的。。。用了新标准。。。就不能编译通过了。。。
<cfy> \rs: 想哭怎么办？
<cnfczn> c++是强类型语言,模板重载什么的,都是为了简化开发过程,可编译时间就上去了.
<cfy> imadper: \rs: js也是这样。。。还好有个coffescript可以修修。。
<cnfczn> cfy: c#有个 var i=10;
<roylez_> cfy: 榨菜
<\rs> cnfczn: 你看ocaml，強靜態類型，還有type inference，你去看編譯速度
<cfy> roylez_: 席席。。。听说ruby慢，有py慢么？
<roylez_> cfy: 没有
<roylez_> cfy: http://bbs.baobeihuijia.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=133986&extra=
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 提示信息 - 宝贝回家论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<roylez_> cfy: ruby做的
<cfy> \rs: 我觉得编译速度挺快。。。关键是编译出来的也牛小啊！！！！！
<imadper> cfy: ruby比python/perl都快.
<cfy> roylez_: 酷 cc imadper
<cfy> \rs: 内存占用也小
<cnfczn> 感觉衡量语言优劣还是要看干什么...
<roylez_> cfy: 你看了没有啊，就酷
<cfy> imadper: 下次我也学ruby cc roylez_ \rs
<cnfczn> 会变还要20k比赛呢..这都扯淡
<cfy> roylez_: 抱歉，指定的主题不存在或已被删除或正在被审核
<roylez_> cfy: ....
<imadper> cfy: 在读 humble little ruby book
<cfy> cnfczn: 不不，我有点了解的。。。
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 推荐.
<cfy> imadper: 不错
<\rs> zimbu 遠遜於 rust
<imadper> cfy: 重点是薄 + 例子多, 看起来快.
<cfy> imadper: 好。我喜欢。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 这两天，我写了个ruby脚本，从宝贝回家的网站上，找出了疑似可以配对的136组信息
<cfy> roylez_: 哦？
<roylez_> cfy: 宁静/寇某 (19898/47989)
<cnfczn> roylez_:主席好雅兴
<cfy> \rs: imadper: 等代码行数有几十万行。。。就哭吧。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 刘媛媛/郭文静 (28406/44248)
<cfy> \rs: imadper: 如果在用那种号称牛逼，但是工具不齐全的。。。。调bug调死。。
<imadper> cfy: 你是想说内核吗?..... ToT
<cfy> imadper: 内核还好吧。应该都独立模块是么？而且C工具还不全么？
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.baobeihuijia.com/view.aspx?id=47989   自己换最后的id看看
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 登记信息 - 宝贝回家寻子网 关爱儿童我们共同的责任
<imadper> cfy: 调内核的话, 没有好工具呀....
<cfy> roylez_: 结论是？
<roylez_> cfy: 没啥结论
<cfy> roylez_: ......
<pocoyo> roylez_ cfy: 新年好
<pocoyo> 过年还来侃啊
 * cfy 洗澡去。。。。明天走亲戚。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 对啊
<cfy> pocoyo: 新年快乐
<roylez_> cfy: 你懂不，人生在世，一命二运三风水四积德五读书。我这是积德，你上dooloo去发帖，也是积德
<cnfczn> 调试的时候,ide是方面,经验就更重要了.
<cfy> roylez_: 好，有空我注册个账号。。
<cleamoon> roylez_, 不对，人生在世，一爹二爸三背景四谄媚五骗人。你这等于什么都没做
<roylez_> cleamoon: 爹是命懂么
<cleamoon> roylez_, 但是积德改变不了命
<roylez_> cleamoon: 废话
<roylez_> cleamoon: 命就是命
<cleamoon> roylez_, 所以我不积德
 * imadper 干爹就不是命了... 各种干爹干闺女.\
<crack> = =红客联盟被黑了。
<roylez_> cleamoon: 不积德你还有啥？
<\rs> cnfczn: 調試我覺得是三類：print，gdb式外部trace，pry式reflection
<cleamoon> roylez_, 四谄媚五骗人
<cleamoon> roylez_, 何况我有爹......
<roylez_> cleamoon: 不在列表内，你这辈子玩蛋去吧
<cleamoon> roylez_, 在我的列表内。积德和读书不在我的列表内
<roylez_> cleamoon: 你的列表是错的
<cnfczn> \rs: 嗯,感觉写一个程序有一半甚至一多半的时间都是在调试上.
<cnfczn> \rs: 不都说,好的程序是debug出来的么
<cleamoon> roylez_, 我可不这么认为。我见到的在中国的没有这个列表不对的
<cnfczn> kk,你好
<kk> cnfczn, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<cnfczn> 噗,居然真回复了..
<FINE> kk,你好
<kk> FINE, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<cnfczn> ㍮ 这个字是怎么打出来的啊?
<FINE> 贴到leafpad里面看看就知道了
<FINE> 是22点
<cnfczn> FINE: 额,只有nano
<cnfczn> FINE: 都是显示22点
<FINE> cnfczn: 那个字是22点
<cnfczn> FINE: 是啊
<FINE> cnfczn: 我以为你问那是什么字
<FINE> cnfczn: 在pidgin里看不清
<cnfczn> FINE: 额,我不知道怎么打出来的
<imadper> 默认至少有vi
<imadper> 或者nvi
<FINE> UTF-8嘛
<cnfczn> imadper: 额,默认就是nano
<FINE> 应该是UTF-8字符吧
<cnfczn> FINE: 噗
<jiero> 恩。还是不明白如何做 爬虫导出到成office识别的格式。
<imadper> jiero: 他能识别csv
<imadper> jiero: 你输出csv最和是了
<imadper> 最合适了.
<jiero> 哦。
<cnfczn> kk: hello
<kk> cnfczn, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<cnfczn> 悲剧,还是没有声音
<jiero> imadper: 谢谢，
<FINE> kk:能说话？
<imadper> jiero: :-)
<kk> FINE, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<imadper> jiero: 喜欢吃馄顿不?
<jiero> imadper: 一般- 我不太喜欢内置的。
<imadper> ...
<jiero> imadper:  ？
<jiero> imadper: 包子 饺子 混沌 啥的
<jiero> imadper: 都是吃几个就够了
<cnfczn> kk: hello
<kk> cnfczn, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<cnfczn> 有声了..
<imadper> jiero: 跟我相反....
<cnfczn> 是不是都去睡觉了
<jiero> imadper: 嘿嘿因为我内向啊`。
<jiero> 还是不会写。
<cnfczn> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/firefox-os-developer-preview-phone.html
<kk> cnfczn ⇪ t: Firefox OS 开发预览机 — LinuxTOY
<cnfczn> 都去睡觉了么
<imadper> jiero: 你获得的数据是什么格式的?
<FINE> text
<FINE> test
<kk> FINE, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<\rs> cfy: lisp黨人 http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/Iterator.html
<cnfczn> FINE: hello
<FINE> cnfczn, 点点点.  ㍮
<cnfczn> FINE: ...
<cleamoon> cnfczn, 没睡呀，做什么？
<cnfczn> cleamoon: 额,没事干啊
<cleamoon> ...
<cnfczn> 我就想试试声音...可是总弄不好
<cleamoon> cnfczn, 试什么声音？
<jiero> imadper: 还不知道如何获取数据呢，获取之后自己排？
<cnfczn> cleamoon: 就是来消息的时候的声音
<cleamoon> cnfczn, 手机？
 * jiero deny patent
<cnfczn> cleamoon: 额,不是,就是erc的声音.
<cnfczn> cleamoon: 现在只有别人 提到我名字的时候才有声音,而且是独占的
<cnfczn> kk: a
<kk> cnfczn, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<cnfczn> kk: a
<kk> cnfczn, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍯ 
<jiero> cleamoon: 给我写脚本吧
<cleamoon> jiero, 写什么脚本？
<jiero> cleamoon:  web crawler
<cleamoon> jiero, 不会
<jiero> cleamoon: 哦。你会什么呢？我还没问过的
<jiero> cleamoon: 好奇 - 而已，最简单的回答不过别用SA之类的缩写。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 什么都不会呢
<jiero> cleamoon:  不可能吧。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 不可能。
<cleamoon> jiero, 怎么不可能
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。直觉
<cleamoon> ....
<\rs> jiero: 提個建議：http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: How To Ask Questions The Smart Way
<cleamoon> jiero, 我会瑞典语
<jiero> \rs:  给我写个脚本，我付你工资。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 恩。我知道。你会英语。我知道。你是男。你用arch linux？
<\rs> jiero: 簡單crawl任務curl/wget/httrack，parse html看一下xpath/dom，另外問題注意描述清楚
<cleamoon> jiero, 用arch
 * jiero 还在学习：从一个网页抓取数据，分类，整理成csv。
<jiero> cleamoon: 哦。动机呢？
<cleamoon> jiero, 什么动机？
<jiero> cleamoon: 用 arch linux啊。目的？
<cleamoon> jiero, å¿«
<jiero> cleamoon: 额。
<GUNDAM> :)
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/large/public/p1868900822.jpg
<jiero> ofan: 。
<GUNDAM> 为毛我用vlc播放wmv视频会有杂音
<cleamoon> ofan, nerd的右手比较强壮
<jiero> cleamoon: 当然右撇子多，不过和培养有关
<GUNDAM> 撸多了
<jiero> cleamoon: 我右手和别人比试失败必然用左手尝试，
<cleamoon> jiero, 你误解了......
<jiero> cleamoon: 。
<jiero> clera
<cnfczn> :-)
<cnfczn> icedtea
<cfy> imadper: 早
<cfy> /quit　现在才是早
<cfy> /quit　现在才是早
<cfy> /quit　现在才是早
<ofan> ping znc
<kk>  05:19
<qantzer> 有人吗
<kk> qantzer, 点点点.  ㍝ 
<qantzer> 早晨
<qantzer> 我不会睡好的觉
<alvin_rxg> hola
<qantzer> hola
<qantzer> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<qantzer> 你知道西班牙语吗
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: no.... 我只知道 hola..
<qantzer> 啊。。我看。。
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: wait... do u use google translator?
<qantzer> 我并不使用google翻译器
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: ok... 请问你是怎么学习中文的？。。。
<qantzer> 是用自学课本学习中文的
<qantzer> 可是我还没学会，要每天点点地练习
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: schon gut :-)
<qantzer> 我特别喜欢在聊天室谈话
<qantzer> oh ... du aush kanst deutsch sprechen
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: 没有人教你中文的话，你现在的情况很不错了
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: yo :p
<alvin_rxg> aber meine deutsch ist ja scheisse :D
<qantzer> haha, neinnn, ist sehr gut
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: neeeeeiiiinnn,,, iiissssttt jjjaaaaa sssccchhheeeeiiiiißßßßeeee ....
<qantzer> ich meine, dass ich dir gesagt habe, dass meine Bruder in Deutschland wohnt
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: aha, du warst schon mal hier..
<alvin_rxg> :-/ hola
<alvin_rxg> :-/ hola noch mal
<qantzer> nein, ich bin in deutschland gegehen
<qantzer> nicht
<qantzer> aber meine deutsch ist eigentlicht eine große scheiße
<alvin_rxg> hmmm... du kannst spanisch, englisch, deutsch, chinesisch... =.=!
<qantzer> 我是saimazoon
<alvin_rxg> aha! der kumperl!
<qantzer> 你可能没有忘我掉
<alvin_rxg> 经常在这看到的，就是很少说话而已
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: 我记得 saimazoon，不记得 qantzer :p
<alvin_rxg> 22:37:08 +   alvin_rxg | qantzer: no.... 我只知道 hola..
<alvin_rxg> 22:37:20       qantzer | 啊。。我看。。
<qantzer> 我改变我的网名了
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: 有个错误。。 i see != 『我看』 here...
<alvin_rxg> here      see == 明白， 知道，了解
<qantzer> 啊，明白
<alvin_rxg> :)
<qantzer> 真谢谢你的说明
<alvin_rxg> bitte schön :)
<qantzer> 我做的是离英语的一个直接的翻译
<alvin_rxg> well... some how hard to say "schön" when i say bitte, danke, usw...
<qantzer> 我做的是一个离英语的直接翻译
<qantzer> i don't know if this makes any sense
<qantzer> what I mean is, I just made a literal translation from English
<qantzer> when I said "我看"
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: 中文很复杂……很多时候不能直接翻译成英语，或者从英语翻译成中文
<alvin_rxg> 我看 == i look..
<alvin_rxg> there r many books translated into chinese... somehow... like... a ... google translator..
<qantzer> 知道呀，可是你说明以前我不认识合适的语句
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: 啊哈，和我很多时候说德语是一样的情况 :D
<alvin_rxg> ich - "mach das feucht"  andere - "ok, mach das nass" =.=!
<qantzer> ich verstehe nicht, was dass du sagt
<qantzer> :S
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: weil ich nicht genug wortschätzer hab, manchmal sagt ich z.b. "mach das Handtuch feucht", aber was genau ist "mach das Handtuch nass"
<alvin_rxg> *genauer
<alvin_rxg> ok. stoppp hier... scheiße deutsch
<qantzer> genauer = 更对?
<qantzer> 你为什么住德国？
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: yes,  更准确
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: 学习呀
<qantzer> 有没有德国政府奖学金
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: 没有…我的学习成绩很差…
<qantzer> 我学习成绩一定比你的差。。。
<alvin_rxg> qantzer: 咱别比差的好吗？ 咱比好的，你的身高比我高…
<ibodi> ofan: 新年好
<cleamoon_> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18bhme/im_bill_gates_cochair_of_the_bill_melinda_gates/
<kk> cleamoon_ s, ⇪ I’m Bill Gates, co-chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation. AMA : IAmA
<abinez> 早
<abinez> 各位
<abinez> ofan: 恭喜发大财
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-12
<darkx> 恭喜！
<imadper> android上面用啥看pdf最好?
<lovefan> adobe reader
<imadper> lovefan: 想换一个试试看.
<lovefan> 我也试过几个，也就数它最好了
<imadper> lovefan: 是吗? 那不开心呀...
 * imadper 网越来越差了...
<roylez_> imadper: 渣渣
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 坏席.
<imadper> roylez_: emacs里面写ruby, 很爽.
<cherrot> roylez_, 渣席过年都不关机
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉的你都在啊
<cherrot> roylez_, 弱乐子好～
<liemehoc> 有木有人玩过微信协议的
<vamadir> 大家怎么下载优酷电影？？
<stlifey> you-get
<jiero> 不明白为啥要下载。
<jiero> 至今都不明白下载的意义有什么。
<jiero> cfy 我错怪你了。原来 Ms Office真的垃圾啊。没有 style 整体设计。。。
<jiero> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Feature_Comparison:_LibreOffice_-_Microsoft_Office#Extensions:_LibreOffice_extensions_adding_outstanding_features_to_LibreOffice
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Feature Comparison: LibreOffice - Microsoft Office - The Document Foundation Wiki
<freeflying> roylez_: zram没啥效果啊
<roylez_> freeflying: 啥？
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 真没意思，没新人问
<stlifey> ...
<jiero> 新人越来越少了
<stlifey> jiero: 估计是老人对新人不喜欢吧，like me
<jiero> stlifey: 额，其实是市场问题？以前对vista不满的一队
<sinxccc> jiero: 放心，对 8 不满的很快就跟上来了
<jiero> sinxccc: 。。。
<stlifey> 预装8的笔记本，关了SB自带那个8启动不了，开了Linux要引导极其蛋疼，没简单的办法
<jiero> windows 8 ，真的很复杂。。。
<jiero> 当然，windows 7 也很复杂。。。
<jiero> KDE 也复杂
<stlifey> 没ufei的电脑可以装win8,但是预装win8的电脑必须打开sb，微软这个混蛋
<sinxccc> jiero: 但 7 和 KDE 不折腾，8 和 gnome 就是折腾的代表
<jiero> sinxccc: 折腾？
<jiero> sinxccc: 就是变化多？
<sinxccc> jiero: 挑战用户习惯
<stlifey> kde不折腾，嗯，gentoo编译个完整的kde需要1天多吧
<jiero> sinxccc: 额。其实没什么变化吧。。。好吧。过渡过去了。。。Unity和Windows 8差不多？
<sinxccc> stlifey: 那是 gentoo 折腾好不好，装预编译的包分分钟的事情
<jiero> sinxccc: GNOME-Shell和Maemo + WebOS有些像
<stlifey> sinxccc: 我觉得如果安装kde这种完整的桌面环境，用gentoo就失去意义了，我没，就一个openbox
<jiero> ALL POWER TO DEFAULT
<sinxccc> jiero: 没用过 Maemo…
<roylez_> jiero: torchlight给我
<jiero> roylez_ 额。主席啊。你玩即时制的可以吗？
<sinxccc> stlifey: 好吧…我是“全部安装”党…反正又不缺硬盘
<roylez_> jiero: 不可以
<jiero> roylez_ 那就不要玩 torchlight
<roylez_> jiero: 我又在下elona了
<roylez_> jiero: 发给我
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<maplebeats> tmp分区用光了怎么破。。。
<alpha080> 扩展分区阿。。
<alpha080> 或者把没用的东西删掉
<MasterKong> windows cmd窗口运行 man cat > cat.txt 后，发现cat.txt里面乱码
<alpha080> sinxccc: kde编译不用一天。。
<sinxccc> alpha080: 不知道啊，我没干过这事情…
<MasterKong> 哪位小弟看看这怎么办啊
<MasterKong> 哎呀我少打字了，哪位帮小弟我看看这怎么回事啊
<maplebeats> 呃，编译内核给我占了1.9G空间。。。我tmp一共才2G。。。
<maplebeats> 真纠结
<widon> export vblank_mode=0了glxgears -fullscreen只有60FPS
<widon> Linux widon-F3JR 3.6.2-030602-generic
<alpha080> maplebeats: 怎么会呢？把不用的删掉
<alpha080> 另外你是什么系统阿？
<maplebeats> arch呀
<jiero> widon:  。。。同步刷新率。
<widon> jiero, 怎么弄吗
<jiero> widon: 看 glxgears 有么用。。。
<stlifey> 没游戏看fps有啥用
<widon> 不过确实没啥游戏
<stlifey> 当时买了求生2和CSGO到现在还没出来
<widon> cs支持linux了，不过还要钱
<jiero> widon: 以前我用 NVIDIA 驱动，glxgears的fps在不同版本之间从 1000 到 20000 之间跳，游戏速度没啥区别。
<stlifey> 反倒炒了几个蛋疼的冷饭出来
<stlifey> widon: CS起源我没买
<stlifey> 早知道这样干就买valve的大包了
<widon> stlifey, 是cs不是cs source
<widon> 是不是要美元啊
<stlifey> 都有了好不好。。。
<stlifey> 美元？支付宝就能搞定
<widon> 恩
<stlifey> 现在有HL1 CS1.6 CSS
<widon> 便宜不
<stlifey> 不
<stlifey> 大包50美元，单个游戏5美元
<widon> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.4
<stlifey> 当时CSGO还是15买的。。
<roylez_> jiero: 从来没拥有过Ｎ卡
<widon> stlifey, 这个版本能玩游戏吗，下了一个tf2确报错不能玩
<widon> stlifey, OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0.4
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。2008年我为了Linux下玩游戏特意买的N卡。
<roylez_> jiero: 我这电脑也２年了
<roylez_> jiero: 下一个电脑应该有N卡了
<jiero> roylez_ 我这电脑4年前产的。
<jiero> roylez_ 恩。那时候游戏数目恐怕就2000了。
<jiero> roylez_ 话说你那个mutation 比 crawl 里 space distort around you 那种还差些 - - 一直不停的空间变换。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 有这一条
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。再加上 your vision is very blurry 就更好了
<jiero> roylez_ elona 似乎很流行啊。
<jiero> roylez_ 现在好像还流行 ToME4,似乎 mac 版本的也能翻译，不知道linux的能不能用。
 * jiero 的角色都死在 crawl 里了
<roylez_> jiero: 这个的贴图实在是不忍心看
<jiero> roylez_ 额。老外说 ToME4 很漂亮啊。
<jiero> roylez_ 月收入都 1500欧元 。 头一次听说开源游戏能这样赚钱的
<roylez_> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> roylez_ tome4 首页上说这个项目每月平均接收到 1514 欧元。
<jiero> jiero has won 5 times in 276 games (1.81%): 1xFeBe 1xMiBe 1xOgBe 1xOpWz 1xSpBe
<jiero> crawl 。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 我在网上玩 crawl 的胜率很低 -
<geniusdouble1> so cool to be here
<jiero> roylez_ 我需要抓网页数据整理成表 - 用 ruby比python更好？
 * jiero 都没学
<roylez_> jiero: 前两天刚做过，lol
<jiero> roylez_ 给我个吧。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 都挺简单的
<roylez_> jiero: 没法给
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。
<geniusdouble1> 在学C的感觉自己有点落后啊
<jiero> roylez_ 出 csv 对吧？
<roylez_> jiero: 我直接存sqlite
<jiero> roylez_ 唔。更不懂。
 * jiero 还是认真学学吧。现在太懒学了。
<\rs> jiero: 你昨天要是認真看xpath了，現在應該做完了
<jiero> \rs xpath - 我看着以为是linux专属呢。
 * jiero 觉得基础不够。不知道逻辑关系。
<imadper> jiero: 罗姐, 你到底要写啥?
<imadper> jiero: 我在学ruby, 帮你写一个?
<imadper> jiero: 如果你的要求不是太高的话.
<\rs> Pure 太先進了，引入 Bertrand 的 outfix 了：自定義 括號 操作符
<maplebeats> jiero, 用python!
<jiero> imadper: 恩。谢啦。文件在这里，要把 其中 <a href="http://myworld.ebay.com.au/happybuyerkam2000" 这样的成分提取出来，放到csv里。
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ eBay My World - happybuyerkam2000
<imadper> jiero: `文件在这里`  是说, 文件在你本地的硬盘上?
<jiero> maplebeats:  imadper  http://ubuntuone.com/35xIaxatKBGVuR6rqBw6A6
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: {"content-length"=>"0", "content-disposition"=>"inline; filename=ebay.7z", "content-encoding"=>"gzip", "content-type"=>"application/x-7z-compressed"}
<jiero> imadper:  对。
<imadper> jiero: 然后你只需要提取所有需要的信息导出就行了?
 * imadper 又想用perl了...
<imadper> jiero: 等我看看先.
<\rs> imadper: nokogiri..
<jiero> imadper:  恩。要有格式，因为要导入到 office 软件里
<imadper> \rs: 这词我不认识....
<imadper> jiero: excel能识别csv, 至少wps可以....
<\rs> imadper: 似乎是日文
<imadper> \rs: .... 怎么解释?
<jiero> imadper:  恩。谢谢哦。
<\rs> page = Nokogiri::HTML '<html><a href="http://myworld.ebay.com.au/happybuyerkam2000">asd</a></html>'
<\rs> page.css('a[href^="http://myworld.ebay.com.au/"]').each do |e|
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ My World
<\rs>   puts e
<\rs> end
<imadper> \rs: 恩. gaoji, 我还想用mosh呢.
 * imadper 北京电信已经不能链接ssh了. 
 * imadper 北京电信已经从偶尔能访问google变成无法访问了. 难道那帮人春节还上班?!
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我的谷歌不用https就打不开来
<tianhua> 频道被freenode收回了，怎么重新注册？
<jiero> \rs 人才。
<ofan> \rs: 看了下pure, 没有什么特别的feature
<\rs> ofan: 我以前沒見過 term rewriting 覺得特別神奇
<\rs> ofan: 正在看 http://docs.pure-lang.googlecode.com/hg/pure.html#id94 宏，等會兒會有感悟的
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: The Pure Manual — Pure Language and Library Documentation
<ofan> 宏 is dangerous
<ofan> \rs: 恩 在看
<\rs> ofan: 語法設計非常優雅……
<ofan> 语法上都大同小异，学haskell和ml的地方很多
<\rs> 有quote(lisp)，quote內的符號不解析global但解析local（和lisp有差異）；有 bertrand 的 outfix (括號操作符），括號操作符可以 引入其他namespace的符號；……
<\rs> 學 haskell/ml 的確實多，但創新點也很多
<\rs> tuple 是 monoid....
<\rs> toplevel binds global symbols dynamically;
<\rs> postfix 的 lazy: &
<Mayaer> 大家新年快乐！！
<MonsterFanfan> 同乐！
<kaio> 号
<kaio> 好
<Mayaer> 木有人？？
<imadper> .
<MonsterFanfan> 。
 * cnfczn hello ererybody
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 欢迎～～
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 噗
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 咋地。。
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 额,没啥..就当时单位回应吧..
<Mayaer> 囧
<Mayaer> cnfczn: 过年好呀～～～
<cnfczn> Mayaer: 过年好啊.又老了一岁
<Mayaer> 嘻嘻
<imadper> 不是已经过完年了吗...
<cnfczn> imadper: 昨天把icedtem-jdk装上了..
<imadper> cnfczn: 什么东西?
<\rs> s/m/a/
<imadper> cnfczn: java的开发环境?
<imadper> \rs: 早.
<imadper> \rs: 在看算法.
<cnfczn> imadper: 不过从网上找的minecraft素材包,用上以后,玩一会就特别卡...默认素材包倒可以.
<imadper> cbf>>
<\rs> imadper: 暮.
<imadper> cnfczn: ??
<cnfczn> imadper: 额,,就是openjdk..gentoo里用的项目名字
<\rs> imadper: 在看Pure.
<imadper> cnfczn: 跟我说?
<imadper> cnfczn: 我不知道minecraft是啥...
<cnfczn> imadper: 额
<cnfczn> imadper: 就是"我的世界" 那个方块游戏
<imadper> cnfczn: 没听说过... 为啥要跟我说....
<\rs> 那應該是 dev-java/icedtea-bin，你假 gentoo 用戶……
<imadper> \rs: lol
<cnfczn> imadper: 噗,刚你是最后一个说话的
<imadper> cnfczn: ...
<imadper> cnfczn: sorry, please ignore me.
<cnfczn> \rs: 噗...确实是这名字..icedtea-bin...感觉闭dev-java/oracle-jdk省事..
<cnfczn> imadper: = =#
<\rs> cnfczn: 我才沒這麼多講究，它被安裝只是因爲 virtual/jdk 第一項是  =dev-java/icedtea-bin-7* 不知道 oracle-jdk 有啥差別
<cnfczn> \rs: oracle-jdk还需要手动下载什么的...还是icedtea的省事
<\rs> cnfczn: 看你圓頭園腦的，定然是水吧混多了，另外 gentoo 是最近三個月裝的吧
<cnfczn> \rs: 额,open的肯定存在某些不足,不过这项目是07还是09年就有了,估计已经够用了
<\rs> imadper: 在看什麼算法？
<cnfczn> \rs: - -#这跟圆头圆脑有啥关系..
<imadper> \rs: 在写跳表, 一会儿打算生成数据, 跟bst比一下查找效率.
<imadper> \rs: 想看看随机算法, 会不会很容易出现最差情况.
<cnfczn> \rs: 就是一直不想在装java和qt的东西..
<cuihao> test
<kk> cuihao, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<imadper> \rs: 主要是想找一些简单实用的算法, 好写, 效率别太差.
<cuihao> 问一下，lightdm读xprofile、xinitrc之类的脚本吗？想试试。
<\rs> imadper: 1-2-3 skip list 還是隨機化的？skip list 性能着實爛
<cnfczn> \rs: 为什么你总打繁体字?
<imadper> \rs: 是随机的.
<imadper> \rs: 性能懒是吗?
<namoamitabuddha> 核试验
<imadper> cuihao: ... 你自己试试看, 或者google一下, 都可以找到答案. lightdm会读取.xprofile 的
<namoamitabuddha> lightdm 有啥好
<cuihao> imadper：= = 好吧……
<endle> 有人用脑图吗？
<happyaron> ibus 1.5 大悲剧啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 现在还有人用ibus1.5？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我记错了
<happyaron> ...
<imadper> happyaron: 1.5.1, 装了, 没用.
<happyaron> imadper: 根本不能用啊
<imadper> happyaron: 怎么了? 那天我还看到开发要去解决这个上面的问题来的...
<happyaron> 感觉就像是没测试过直接就发布了。
<imadper> happyaron: 本来就是, 不用感觉了...
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> imadper: ibus-table 1.5.0和ibus 1.4.2能一起工作么？
<qantzer> 大家好
<kk> qantzer, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<imadper> happyaron: 不知道... 一直都用fcitx...
<imadper> happyaron: 干嘛不直接用fcitx....
<imadper> happyaron: 你还幻想ibus的那些开发能快点儿修复他们?
<happyaron> imadper: 我自己是用fcitx的
<happyaron> imadper: 但是要传ibus的包到debian/ubuntu。。。
<imadper> happyaron: packager?
<happyaron> y
<happyaron> 然后感觉被坑爹了。
<imadper> happyaron: 哦, 1.5.1的bug还没修复呢.
<happyaron> imadper: 啥时候修。。。
<happyaron> imadper: fujiwara 是还在挖坑吗？还是有计划填坑了？
<imadper> happyaron: 我只知道, 已经发现问题所在很久了.
<imadper> happyaron: 你真是好人..
<happyaron> imadper: 哦
<\rs> 輸入法爲什麼有這麼多幹部完的活？
<\rs> ibus 我幾次給它機會它就是不能用……
<imadper> \rs: 没人开发.
<cnfczn> 噗 兼容性总得有人解决
 * imadper 日本人过新年吗?
<happyaron> 做输入法的比做网页的还苦逼
<happyaron> 做网页的只需要关心一些浏览器上各种东西的运行情况。
<happyaron> 做输入法的不仅要关心浏览器，还要关心各种发行版各种桌面环境。
<happyaron> 排列组合一下比网页的苦逼多了。。。
<imadper> happyaron: 还有很多人自己的wm下, 输入法能不能用...
<happyaron> imadper: 嗯。。。
<\rs> 爲什麼會有這麼多問題呢，不是設置個 interface desktop with ... end; 就好了嘛
<\rs> interface window_manager with ... end; interface desktop_environment with interface window_manager; ... end;
 * imadper 网络越来越差了................
<night_> ｈｅｌｌｏ
<night_> 有没有人在啊
<night_> ofan, 在不再
<imadper> night_: 有事直接说, 有问题直接问..
<night_> 我g++ 编译程序发现个问题啊
<imadper> 哦.
<night_> g++ abc.o -o a -la -lb这样不行，但是把两个-la -lb换了位置变成g++ abc.o -o a -lb -la就行了
<night_> 这是为什么
<imadper> ofan: ^^
<night_> ？？
<night_> 有没有解啊
<IsoaSFlus> kk:hi
<kk> IsoaSFlus, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<cleamoon> night_, 我猜是不是那个库有什么问题？
<IsoaSFlus> yo...........
<night_> ａ和ｂ都是我自己写的
<IsoaSFlus> cleamoon,晚上好
<night_> ａ和ｂ都是我自己产生的.a文件
<night_> 我就纳闷了，-l参数还要有顺序？？？？
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 下午好
<cleamoon> night_, 输出的什么错误代码？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 该死的时差。。。。
<night_> 错误就是undefined reference无法链接啊
<imadper> night_:  You can mix options and other arguments.  For the most part, the order you use doesn't matter.  Order does matter when you use several options of the same kind; for example, if you specify -L more than once, the directories are searched in the order specified.  Also, the placement of the -l option is significant.
<night_> imadper, 看不懂啊。。
<imadper> night_: 那就当没有看到好了.
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 为什么该死？
<night_> imadper, 球翻译。。。。
<night_> 求翻译
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。因为我没意识到
<cleamoon> night_, 总结，用同样参数时顺序有关系。不同参数时顺序没关系
<night_> 0 0
<imadper> night_: 你可以把参数混合, 多说情况下, 参数的顺序没有意义. 但是当你使用相同的参数时, 顺序就有用了.
<imadper> s/多说/多数
<night_> 我了个去
<imadper> night_: 继续翻译: 举个例子, 你使用不止一次 -L参数, 编译器就会按照顺序去查找.
<imadper> night_: 继续翻译: 对于-l来说, 也差不多.
<soiamso> night_: 指定-L 以及-I 的路径了吗？
<imadper> night_: 翻译完毕. 为什么不先学最基本的英语, 几天的功夫.
<night_> -L/home/night/bird/lib/ -lserver -lcommon -ljson -lpthread -llog4cpp -lconfig -lmysqlclient
<night_> 我的路径是这样的
<night_> 那个-lserver 和-lcommon如果换了位置就特喵的不行了
<night_> imadper, 大神，如果我英语能及格的话我就可以考上清华了
 * imadper 我艹... 那你别的科目真有那么好?
<imadper> night_: 考你个语文?
<night_> 考吧
<imadper> night_: 断句. 卅辐同一毂当其无有车只用也
 * imadper 真难输入这句破话.../
<night_> 断句我去
 * imadper 我高考那年, 断句就是老子, 不过是名句, 大家都会背了....
<\rs> 通常 .o 出現在 -l 前鏈接效率會略高
<night_> imadper, 你真当真。。。
<imadper> \rs: 还有这一说???
<night_> 我刚才该说，如果我英语能及格我就该考上大学了
<night_> \rs, 为什么
<\rs> soiamso: 看過 http://docs.pure-lang.googlecode.com/ 嗎？設計很不錯
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: pure-lang - Pure is a modern-style functional programming language based on term rewriting. - Google Project Hosting
<cleamoon> imadper, 卅辐同一毂，当其无，有车之用也
<imadper> cleamoon: 恩, gaoji!
<imadper> cleamoon: 哦, 我的错别字你都改正了~ :-)
<soiamso> \rs: 没有看过
<imadper> night_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/45135/linker-order-gcc
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: c++ - Linker order - GCC - Stack Overflow
<cleamoon> imadper, 这不是道德经内容吗？以前读过
<imadper> cleamoon: 恩. 是.
<cleamoon> imadper, 你们考试时断句就给这一句？
<imadper> cleamoon: 不是, 给的是另外一个, 更简单的.
<night_> imadper, 这个不错，嘿嘿
<cleamoon> imadper, 我的意思是不应该整段都给出来吗？一句要是以前没看过断句太困难了......
<imadper> cleamoon: 上善若水, 水善利万物而不争, 处众人之所恶, 故几于道. 这句, 不用给上下文.
<imadper> cleamoon: 当年的高考.
<\rs> 你們都高級……
<night_> imadper, 你什么年代高考的
<night_> 民国时代啊？
<cleamoon> imadper, 这句还好点...上善若水是人人知道的，“故”前面断也应该知道，那就是只需要看中间一点...
<imadper> night_: 三年之前.
<cleamoon> imadper, 上面那个道德经就太坑爹了....
<imadper> cleamoon: lol. 都是道德经.
<night_> 三年前？不是吧，我了解了三是概数。。。
<cleamoon> imadper, 我知道，我说的上面那个道德经...
<cleamoon> 来个简单的语文题，對下联：上海自来水来自海上
<night_> 明天到操场操到天明
<cleamoon> ..........
<cleamoon> 不对
<cleamoon> 上海应该对地名
<night_> 怎么不对
<night_> 回文就行呗
<cleamoon> 不是字数格式对了就算对的......
<\rs> 梁羽生《古今名聯談趣》甚好
<night_> \rs如何好法
<endle> 我记得断句分省份吧
<night_> 问：如何学好英语
 * k10j0 
 * k10j0 
<cleamoon> night_, å­¦
<night_> cleamoon, ｈｏｗ
<cleamoon> 免费全身检查外加得4500块，我干不干呢.......
<cleamoon> night_, just do it
<night_> cleamoon, 检查身体还不干？
<night_> cleamoon, 真是好的学习方法。。。
<cleamoon> night_, 不知道他们要检查什么......就说了一堆核磁共振之类的........
<cleamoon> night_, 最好的学习方法
<night_> 你怎么了要核磁共振啊
<night_> 免费就做啊
<cleamoon> night_, 医疗研究
<cleamoon> night_, 不仅免费，还给4500
<night_> 做
<night_> 介绍给我啊，我也去
<cleamoon> 就是因为给太多所以有点害怕...
<night_> 你是怕他把你肾卖了？
<cleamoon> night_, 那他们必然不敢...
<night_> 还是趁你昏睡吧你强奸了？
<cleamoon> 我是怕这研究一下几个月时间...
<night_> 中国人研究还是外国人研究啊
<cleamoon> 外国
<imadper> ...
<imadper> 这网真差..
<cleamoon> 好吧，寒了，1000块的就是6个月的研究...4500还不得3年......
<night_> 外国人也许好点
<night_> 中国人估计就卖了
<night_> cleamoon, 你在哪个国家现在啊
<cleamoon> night_, 瑞典
<night_> 你叛逃到帝国多久了啊
<cleamoon> 肯定好点...买了肾还有好处呢，我这辈子不用工作了
<cleamoon> night_, 好久了呀
<night_> 0 0
<night_> cleamoon, 你说的对，just do it
<GUNDAM> :)
<GUNDAM> 有活人吗？
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 没有
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我现在在跟死人说话？
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 半死不活的
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 那就来一发吧
<night_> 来两发
<GUNDAM> night_: 不是十发么
<GUNDAM> 我是来问问题的
<GUNDAM> 有谁用过vuze？
<night_> vuｚｅ是什么货
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, bittorrent client?
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: @人的方式错了
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, ？y？
<GUNDAM> 我擦  这样也行
<GUNDAM> http://imagebin.org/246394
<kk> GUNDAM ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 怎么升不了级
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 那不写着该看哪里呢吗？
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我早看了，没看懂 swt是什么都不知道
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/SWT_Cant_Auto_Update   你感受下
<kk> GUNDAM s, ⇪ SWT Cant Auto Update - VuzeWiki
<GUNDAM> kk: 不知道怎么操作
<kk> GUNDAM, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<GUNDAM> kk是机器人 我忘了
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 你先升级下系统再说
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 下了阿
<FINE> 好眼熟的感觉，是debian？
<GUNDAM> FINE: 不是 说 vuze
<FINE> :P
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 里面又没有介绍安装什么的
<FINE> 更新SWT库？
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 直接下载vuze，然后安装，不更新
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: http://imagebin.org/246395 下载的包里是这些东西  jar的怎么安装？
<kk> GUNDAM ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 我就是直接下载的阿
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, java -jar 打开
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 命令怎么打？
<ofan> \rs: interface 语句感觉像ada
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, terminal里打
<\rs> ofan: 是說contract？
<devilken> 请问我的硬盘上现在装了linux在逻辑分区上 有一个已经准备好的主分区 安装ghostxp可行吗？？
<MonsterFanfan> 我遇到过有的ghostxp只能安在第一分区里
<imadper> ghost本身自己可以选择你要覆盖的分区的. 只不过他们提供的自动脚本默认选择第一个分区了
<jiero> imadper: 噢，还是没看懂啊。
<imadper> jiero: 看啥?
<devilken> imadper: 也就是说可以安装ghostxp咯？网上搜了一下 先有linux 后装windows 会导致启动不了linux
<imadper> devilken: 恢复一下grub就行了.
<imadper> jiero: 你说那个爬虫?
<jiero> imadper: 恩。
<imadper> jiero: 明天帮你写?
<imadper> jiero: 今晚困了...
<jiero> imadper: 谢谢  ～
<devilken> imadper: 恩 网上也是这么说的 那我怎么才能知道我的是grub还是grub2呢。。
<jiero> imadper: 那我继续自己看先。明天再和你联系。
<imadper> jiero: 不客气. 我今天本来就想帮你写的, 结果看rs给了一个很接近的东西了.
<imadper> jiero: 恩, 好~
<imadper> devilken: 你看得到自己的grub界面吗? 上面有版本的...
<jiero> imadper: 我用不懂。 \rs 的基础知识比我强太多了
<imadper> devilken: 或者你在终端里面直接输入 grub, 他会告诉你的.
<devilken> imadper: 就是看不到啊 不知道是不是因为还没有装第二个系统的原因 我开机就直接进linux了 没有看到grub的画面
<imadper> jiero: 恩, 也比我强太多
<cleamoon> imadper, 明天分享源代码
<devilken> imadper: The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<devilken> sudo apt-get install grub
<imadper> cleamoon: 写的出来再说吧....
<imadper> devilken: 怎么会? grub都没安装, 你怎么进来的?
<sinxccc> devilken: /sbin/grub --version
<cleamoon> imadper, 写一半也弄出来，我看看
<imadper> clea
<imadper> cleamoon: 恩.
<namoamitabuddha> 现在写简单程序都不敢保证了
<devilken> imadper: 我也被弄晕了。。但是/boot/grub下面还是有配置文件的 那个命令我没有。。
<devilken> imadper: 那我是不是应该先 apt-get install grub一下再试试
<imadper> devilken: 不用.
<imadper> devilken: 你是ubuntu?
<imadper> devilken: 哪个版本?
<devilken> imadper:linux mint 13 xfce
<devilken> imadper: xfce
<imadper> .... 没用过... 这不知道了..
<imadper> 你是不是有grub2这个命令?
<jiero> devilken:  sudo update-grub
<jiero> 哦 grub2
<jiero> synaptic 看看
<devilken> imadper: 也没有。。。我自己apt-get install grub2 然后grub2也是no command。。
<jiero> devilken: 本来就没有那个命令
<imadper> jiero: lol
 * imadper 用过一次grub2, 发现不会写他的那个启动项, 就改回1了...
<imadper> devilken: 其实没事, 你不用关心你是grub1还是2
<imadper> devilken: 等你需要恢复的时候, 随便装一个就好了
<jiero> devilken: 就是没关系。
<devilken> imadper: 哦 因为网上看到说grub2支持ext4 我不知道grub支持不
<imadper> devilken: 支持.
<devilken> imadper: 哦 谢谢啊！
<imadper> devilken: 不用.
<devilken> imadper: 那意思是现在别的不用管 先想办法把windows装到我的地一个分区去 再用U盘启动 恢复grub是吧
<jiero> 全世界的女的都是 SJ 么。。。
<jiero> lol
<imadper> devilken: 恩.
<imadper> jiero: sj是什么?
<devilken> imadper: 谢谢：）
<jiero> imadper: 没啥。只是一种性格倾向。
<imadper> jiero: 哦...
 * imadper 无性格飘过...
<jiero> imadper: 根据统计，SJ的很大程度上无法理解我所属类型 NTP的思维。
<jiero> imadper: 你不是ENTP倾向么。
<imadper> 你调皮 = ntp
<imadper> 你是说, 我比较调皮?~
<jiero> imadper: 对啊。
<imadper> lol~
<jiero> imadper: 你调皮
<imadper> jiero: 貌似挺准~
<jiero> imadper: 然后 SJ 类型在中国绝对主流。
<jiero> imadper: 就是服从型的- 习惯服从权威的基本都是SJ。
<imadper> 那我喜欢那样的诶~
<imadper> 难怪我能找到妹子~
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 幸福男能不能帮我个忙
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: .... 干嘛?
<jiero> imadper: 你是性福男。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: check 一个程序
<jiero> imadper: 哈哈。
<imadper> jiero: no! 我不性福.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 啥程序?
<jiero> imadper: 额。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 虽然是个简单程序, 但是我不敢保证我写对了.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我只能看懂一点点c程序, 少于10行那种...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 用最少 TAB 代替空格
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 多少行的?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 给paste吧.
<cleamoon> 尻......外面下大雪了........
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 羡慕
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 为什么？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 最好把路啥的都封了 :p  就有理由不学习了 :p
<sinxccc> cleamoon: 窗外雪堆了大半人高的淡定路过……
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: http://paste2.org/p/2851957
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2851957
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 下不了那么大...有应急措施...
<alvin_rxg> sinxccc: 西伯利亚？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 还好是c... 我还能看懂一点儿...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: hmm... 更何况是城市里…
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: K&R 导言里面的习题
<sinxccc> alvin_rxg: 波士顿而已
<alvin_rxg> =.= sinxccc 好像还不算怎么北边…
<alvin_rxg> sinxccc: 哦，最近的新闻里说的暴风雪吧？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 城市外也有应急措施...
<sinxccc> alvin_rxg: 反正我是第一次见这么大的雪。是啊
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 你想做什么？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 北欧是不是经常雪积上两三层楼那么高的呀？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...没有...
<alvin_rxg>  16:05:24 up 9 days, 23:47,  1 user,  load average: 0.11, 0.06, 0.06
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 也就2,3米
 * alvin_rxg 破机器开了9天了…
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 用最少 TAB 代替空格和 TAB
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<sinxccc> cleamoon: 那还要每天挖雪么？
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, ....不明白
<cleamoon> sinxccc, 有人挖
<jiero> cleamoon: 2～3米的没车，没路，没第一层了。
<sinxccc> cleamoon: 真幸福T_T
<jiero> cleamoon: 怎么挖啊。
<alvin_rxg> 有挖雪车的
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 例如 ^"         ", 可以用 ^"\t " 代替
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 大卡车？
<cleamoon> jiero, 经常有人挖，而且雪也会化...
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 差不多
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 发错人了
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 哦, 没, 汗, 怎么人换了...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 额。是往两面喷么。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 是的。但我没见过。电视里看过
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。我也没看过，猜对了
<alvin_rxg> 以后去挪威看看 :D
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。欧洲原来雪比亚洲大那么多。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 睡一晚上就被埋了
<jiero> alv
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 亚洲有西伯利亚
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 为啥不把\t给转成8个空格, 然后重拍?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: \t 不是 8 空格...
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 这程序有什么问题吗？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我的意思是: 如果是 "   \t     ", 这样就可以换成\t\t了
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我写的, 不敢保证对.
<FINE> emacs24默认制表符是8个空格
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 要 check
<imadper> FINE: 就应该是8个
<FINE> 我改成了4个
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, .....自己测试不就好了
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我不知道怎么大面积测试
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 测试了些简单的, 对的
<alvin_rxg> vim => gg=G
 * alvin_rxg vim => gg=G
<namoamitabuddha> gg=G 那个是 indent 用的吧
<alvin_rxg> >.<  换空格啥的，它都帮忙搞定了呀
 * imadper emacs => C-x h C-M-|
 * alvin_rxg 左手小指坏了
 * happyaron 脖子坏了
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 让你女朋友给你锤锤
 * imadper 键盘esc坏了.
<alvin_rxg> *捶捶
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 没在身边
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 让宿舍的基友帮你捶捶
<jiero> happyaron: 。下一年领回家
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 没错
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 没在宿舍
<happyaron> jiero: 好主意
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 那就是对的
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 写个程序测试
<namoamitabuddha> 嗨, 现在代码能力越来越烂了.
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: +1024
<devilken> imadper: 我重装了grub 安装过程提示删除了grub2等等 然后也update-grub了 开机还是没有看到grub界面。。直接进系统了。。
<alvin_rxg> devilken: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 本来就这样想, 对拍, 但是不知道怎样生成好的随机数据. 上来发现幸福男很有空, 所以就问了下.
<alvin_rxg> 或者 /etc/default/grub
<happyaron> 谁在用fedora
<imadper> devilken: 就用grub2吧. 直接grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck --debug /dev/sda
<jiero> happyaron: 找亲戚中的妹子/姐姐帮你。
 * imadper 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  Fedora
<happyaron> jiero: 没有
 * imadper jiero 亲戚你也不放过...
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 这两个文件都没有找到 地一个是grub2的吧
<jiero> imadper: 额。亲戚就是朋友，有个关系就会帮忙的。
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 哦 grub 1 的话就是 /boot/grub/menu.lst 好像
<imadper> devilken: 你chroot了吗?
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 不用随机呀...自己想几个极限情况就好了
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 他现在是重装了win, 想要恢复一下grub.
<imadper> devilken: 你grub-install的时候, chroot了吗?
<alvin_rxg> imadper: devilken: live-cd ..
<devilken> imadper: 没有哦～
<jiero> devilken: 怎么装的？
<imadper> devilken: ............................ 那你重新去做吧....
<jiero> devilken: 找个呗。
<alvin_rxg> 哪需要 chroot 呀。。。 直接挂个 /boot 然后 grub install 了呀
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 哦哦哦? 是吗? 我每次都chroot的...
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 我是看的arch的wiki....
<alvin_rxg> imadper: chroot 你得先 mount 好多目录的吧…
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 恩, 或者用arch-chroot那个脚本.
<alvin_rxg> 毕竟只改 grub.. 所以一个 /boot 够了
<devilken> jiero: 我装的linux mint 13 xfce
<jiero> devilken:  安装方式。
<devilken> jiero: u盘安装
<imadper> devilken: 就用livecd过去, 不怕麻烦就chroot过去, 然后再修grub...
<jiero> devilken: 那就再来一次啊。
<devilken> jiero: 安装应该很顺利吧 我觉得不用重装吧- -#
<alvin_rxg> devilken: live-cd => mount [BOOT] /boot => grub-install /dev/sda
<devilken> imadper: 你是说我现在再用u
<devilken> imadper: u盘启动 chroot后修复？
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 这个命令是在什么情况下用的 进livecd？
<imadper> devilken: 恩, 或者用 alvin_rxg 的方法. 应该也可以.
<jiero> devilken: 不知道 mint 的这个是什么样。应该有单独装 grub 的选项。
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 随便什么情况，只要进入一个 linux 环境，然后把当前的 boot 用 你原先系统的 boot 替换，再 grub-install 安装到该 boot 里边去
<devilken> jiero: 安装的时候倒是看见过程里有提示在安装grub什么什么的 但是开机确实是直接进系统了。。
<alvin_rxg> 直接进什么系统？。。
<imadper> devilken: 记得安装 os-prober 如果你没有的话...
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 就是现在在用的linux mint 13 xfce
<alvin_rxg> 那就是 win 的 boot-loader 没识别出来咯？。。
<devilken> alvin_rxg: win都还没装呐。。
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 那讨论啥？。。。
<imadper> devilken: ???? 还没装? 那你的问题是啥?!
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 你先死一遍，才知道怎么复活
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 不是要用到grub引导安装win么。。我连grub界面都没看见。。
<alvin_rxg> grub  和 安装 win 没关系
<imadper> grub.. 启动的时候乱按esc就能进去...
<imadper> devilken: 你选择u盘启动, 直接安装xp不行吗?
<alvin_rxg> 又哪个傻逼说的。。。 grub2 还能说说 boot img
<alvin_rxg> 又哪个傻逼说的。。。 grub2 还能说说 boot iso
<devilken> - -# 呃。。是么。。我看网上有个教程是用grub引导安装ghostxp来着。。。。
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 哪个网址？！我去骂一遍
<jiero> devilken: 。。。
<devilken> 我还以为那么麻烦呢。。直接u盘安装就行啊 我靠。。
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 对呀， 直接 dd 到 u盘，然后u盘启动安装就得了
<alvin_rxg> 1G U盘成功安装 2.7GB win7 成功的飘过……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文。又是放假期间？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 只有一个星期了。。。
<devilken> dd 查了一下 dd命令的解释。1.定义 dd是Linux/UNIX 下的一个非常有用的命令，作用是用指定大小的块拷贝一个文件，并在拷贝的同时进行指定的转换。
<devilken> 为什么要用这个dd
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 放假之后你又要消失了
<jiero> devilken: 刻录ISO
<imadper> devilken: 网址呢?   cc alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 为嘛不直接看 `man dd`  ?!
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 是
<devilken> jiero: 哦 说到这个 一直都忘了问 win下有ultraiso linux下用什么 就是dd么
<alvin_rxg> devilken: usboot
<imadper> devilken: 假设你的u盘是sdb
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 鸟文学的一般 省事就百度了。。
<alvin_rxg> 好像是这个
<jiero> devilken:  忘记了。用过4,5个。现在就dd了
<imadper> devilken: sudo dd if=xxx.iso  of=/dev/sdb bs=4mb
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 哦，百度呀，那你继续先研究 grub 启动吧
<alvin_rxg> difan 是谁？！ nat 是 google 的？
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 别瞧不起百度了... 我现在翻强都不一定能访问google了...
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 我瞧不起的是国内的翻译
<devilken> imadper: 这个iso可以是linux 也可以是win么
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 恩, 是google的nat...
<imadper> devilken: 恩. 但是不一定所有的iso都支持启动....
<devilken> imadper: 这个明白 谢谢 赶紧去拿u盘试试 看看能不能用dd刻录成功
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 不管谁来问我问题，我一般都让他们先 export LANG=C ...
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 那样我的irc-client就不能输入中文了....
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 这个和 输入中文没关系吧？。。。
<alvin_rxg> QT4_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<alvin_rxg> GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<alvin_rxg> XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx
<cleamoon> 这里有emacs党吗？
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 有... 我的LC_CTYPE一定要zh_CN.utf-8 不然emacs就不能输入中文.
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 是fcitx的known issue.
<imadper> cleamoon: 有. 遍地都是.
<alvin_rxg> imadper: ... 那也就是 LC_CTYPE   不是 LANG
<cleamoon> imadper, 我想知道学习曲线如何
<imadper> cleamoon: 比vi
<imadper> cleamoon: 比vi平缓多了.
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 诶? 我刚发现, 修改lang, 都变了, 唯独ctype不变... 以前我以为所有的都变呢... 我错了~ lol
<cleamoon> imadper, 真的？我觉得vi挺容易的
<imadper> cleamoon: emacs那就更容易.
<cleamoon> imadper, 好的，我试试
<sinxccc> cleamoon: 你可以在 Emacs 里跑 VI
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 那是变  LC_ALL ...
<cleamoon> sinxccc, 那是非常2的事情...
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 哦哦哦.... 我错了...
<sinxccc> cleamoon: 这样就完全没有学习曲线了…
<\rs> imadper: 什麼 ctype 不變？
<imadper> cleamoon: 不是, evil, 挺好用的, 在emacs里面使用vi模式.
<cleamoon> sinxccc, 那还用什么emacs呀...
<\rs> imadper: emacs gtk 似乎不認 LC_ALL override LC_CTYPE
<cleamoon> 据说emacs是没有好编辑器的最好的操作系统...
<alvin_rxg> LC_* ..
<imadper> \rs: 不知道, emacs的好怪.
<sinxccc> cleamoon: VI 的移动和查找比 Emacs 快，但功能比 Emacs 少，这样正好互补
<imadper> cleamoon: 没驱动... 没调度器... 啥都没....
<alvin_rxg> komisch
<imadper> sinxccc: no, 功能是一样的, 移动/查找, 能做到一样, 功能也能做到一样.
<alvin_rxg> quatsch
<sinxccc> cleamoon: Emacs 现在连多线程都没…
<\rs> emacs 是個 desktop environment
<cleamoon> sinxccc, 快是因为emacs速度慢吗？
<cleamoon> imadper, 写个呗...
<imadper> cleamoon: 这没办法吧...
<sinxccc> cleamoon: 比如移动光标到下一个 'h' 之类的，VI确实更顺手
<imadper> sinxccc: ace-mode 比vi里面的easy-motion强大. 不过vim也有ace-mode.   恩, 是rs告诉我的.
<cleamoon> sinxccc, 哦，这个意思。我倒不经常用这个
<cleamoon> imadper, 不应该没办法吧...
<imadper> cleamoon: 从头写一个全新的emacs, 才能带驱动吧....
<sinxccc> cleamoon: ace-mode 还是有点慢…嗯，我的意思是得经过大脑思考，而不是直接肌肉反射=_=
<\rs> imadper: ace-mode 強大在何處？
<imadper> \rs: 不止往后找一个位置.
<sinxccc> imadper: 无数人有过这个设想，但基本没人成功…
<cleamoon> sinxccc, vim我也做不到肌肉反射...
<cleamoon> imadper, 试试看
<imadper> cleamoon: 不.
<cleamoon> ......
<imadper> cleamoon: 我只能写一个最简单的usb设备驱动... 别的驱动写都写不出来....
<\rs> imadper: 沒懂。按鍵太多了，雖然我已經把f功能映射到  ,f 了，但找下一個h 要  ,fha
<cleamoon> imadper, 学去
<imadper> cleamoon: 太难... 无数的汇编问题, 太费时间了.
<\rs> imadper: accelerated-jk 而且我 xset r rate 200 50 直接 jk 不懂腦子可能更快
<cleamoon> imadper, 名垂千古的事呀
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 确实, 直接放弃, 改用方向键移动过去?
<alvin_rxg> xrandr -o 2
<\rs> 底層的東西學習成本很大但是又不能出成品讓自己滿意
<alvin_rxg> 那个…这个… 我在远程 tmux 上执行 xrandr -0 2，   为啥本地的屏幕变了？！。。
<\rs> alvin_rxg: echo $DISPLAY
<alvin_rxg> :0
<alvin_rxg> localhost:10.0
<alvin_rxg> 哦，忘了，我是 ssh -X 链接过来的
<\rs> 網頁的很容易有成就感
<\rs> 我現在只看代碼碎片，一直有收穫，但是沒碰過大項目
<devilken> imadper: dd刻录是不是比较慢来着- -#
<imadper> devilken: 看你u盘速度.
<imadper> cfy: 大师~ 你来了~
<imadper> cfy: 早~
<devilken> imadper: ulstraiso刻录的话 2～3分钟 我这起码5分钟过去了。。
<imadper> devilken: 不知道, 软碟通吗?
<devilken> imadper: 恩
<devilken> imadper: 莫非是bs=4的原因？？
<imadper> devilken: bs=4? 不是让你4mb吗
<devilken> imadper: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imadper> devilken: ...........................
<devilken> imadper: 好吧 找到原因了 我要喷一下血。。。噗。。。
<alvin_rxg> devilken: :D 读4个字节，写入4个字节……读4个字节，写入4个字节……
<cleamoon> 太有效率了
<alvin_rxg> devilken: 干脆不带 bs 参数得了，我都是采用默认的
<devilken> alvin_rxg: 我知错了- -#
<\rs> devilken: unetbootin，dd太暴力，不利用zero
<devilken> 我不用格式化u盘吧 直接再dd？
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 4个字节, 起码是aligned...
<devilken> 别再提4个字节了好不- -# 我也是man dd了才发现何谓bs=4.。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 默认的好像是 512?
 * imadper 有个妹子找... 不跟你们扯了... 恩, 我也觉得默认是512, 我是为了让他快一些, 让他改成4mb的...
<devilken> imadper: 我晕 我xchat怎么就看到4 没看到mb呢。。
<devilken> 鼠标选中了却能看到mb 汗。。
<imadper> <imadper> devilken: sudo dd if=xxx.iso  of=/dev/sdb bs=4mb
<imadper> <alvin_rxg> devilken: 哦，百度呀，那你继续先研究 grub 启动吧
<imadper> <imadper> alvin_rxg: 别瞧不起百度了... 我现在翻强都不一定能访问google了...
<alvin_rxg> 颜色么？
<imadper> devilken: 你想诬陷我吗?
<cfy> imadper: 海鸥和哦
<cfy> imadper: 你妹的。。。。。又有妹子找T_T
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 就是我在广州的妹子... 不过过年, 她回家了...
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 远程调情？
<devilken> imadper: 没有 你的却是写的4mb 不过我xchat里只显示到4 为什么。。。然后我框选那部分 4mb就有了。。
<alvin_rxg> flirt ?!
<cfy> imadper: 求介绍。。。要不你来杭州玩吧。。。
<imadper> cfy: 没钱过去呀....
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 介绍, 你要你当地的, 我怎么帮你..
<cfy> imadper: 也是。。。。
<\rs> imadper: 應該用fs的block size嗎？
 * \rs 煢煢孓立
<imadper> \rs: 对齐就行了吧. 磁盘的block size
<imadper> \rs: 不过, 一般都是一个大小.
<sinxccc> 嗯，这种 "* <nickname> 状态" 是怎么发出来的？
<ofan> sinxccc: /me ....
<sinxccc> ofan: thanks
 * sinxccc 。。。
<cleamoon> 为什么urxvt -e vim输出和gvim输出的颜色不一样？
<jarodlau> hello
<kk> jarodlau, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<jarodlau> 都睡觉了8
<jarodlau> ？
 * knownbad 立即暴毙
<jarodlau> 安卓聊irc也不错啊
<jarodlau> hello
<kk> jarodlau, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<jarodlau> @kk 好
<jarodlau> hello
<kk> jarodlau, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<jarodlau> Android 爪机玩irc也犀利啊
<sinxccc> linuxsir 是倒掉了么？我有段时间没上，结果现在发现已经上不了了…
<kk>  05:43
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-13
<knownbad> fivesheep_: 快去买吧。  http://goo.gl/UEl3g
<kk> knownbad s, ⇪ Apple® 16GB iPad with Wi-Fi (3rd generation) - B... : Target
<jiero> gebjed 一直期待 knownbad 回来啊。 新年好
<knownbad> 哪个？
<jiero> knownbad: 哦。那个德国佬。
<knownbad> 没啊，他去Florida晒太阳了。
<jiero> gfrog: 蛙人新年好。
<jiero> knownbad: 呃。。。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 我准备搞android去了.. 不用ios
<slxz> jiero:  不地道
<jiero> slxz: 额。
<jiero> slxz: 什么事情？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 之前公司终于被正式kill了 http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/12/yahoo-acquires-mobile-nearby-iphone-and-web-app-alike/
<kk> fivesheep_ s, ⇪ Yahoo Acquires Mobile “Nearby Recommendation” iPhone and Web App Alike | TechCrunch
<knownbad> 可惜啊，有没拿到福利？
<knownbad> 要是要找得到有货的Target可以卖回国内去。
<jiero> 额。。。。
<jiero> 起床了
<gebjgd> ofan: 有帽子了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 恭喜
<knownbad> 来了美国没？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 早就来了
<knownbad> 看你有兴趣没。  http://goo.gl/UEl3g
<kk> knownbad s, ⇪ Apple® 16GB iPad with Wi-Fi (3rd generation) - B... : Target
<imadper> 多少钱? 访问不了...
<knownbad> $299.
<ofan> gebjgd: 老色鬼又来拯救美国了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩 拯救美国人民
<ofan> gebjgd: 呆到几号？
<knownbad> Adios.
<gebjgd> ofan: 3月2日
<ofan> gebjgd: 那没几天了
<ofan> 还寻思春假面个基
<gebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 咋了
<gebjgd> ofan: 怕了你了 我马上是要当爹的人了  不敢和你面基
<ofan> gebjgd: ………
<ofan> gebjgd: 要生了？
<iGoogle> test
<imadper> iGoogle: fail
<kk> iGoogle, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<iGoogle> 不是啦。我实验一下神马感觉
<iGoogle> :D
<imadper> iGoogle: ...................
<eGoogle> 这下您满意了吧
<imadper> ofan: ghost
<GumpF> :)
<GumpF> for the sake of "Forrest Gump" -- one of my fav mov
<GumpF> 正在观看《甄嬛传》，画面很美，就是统统女人。有没有画面很没，男人多点的？
<GumpF> 电影或是电视。
<imadper> 断背山?
<GumpF> 那黑黑的画面，看5分钟就删除了。白浪费下载
<GumpF> 我爱看直男电影
<imadper> 不懂...
<GumpF> :D
<GumpF> NBA
<iyzsong> -.-
<gebjgd> ofan: 5月
<gebjgd> ofan: 我们马上搬家了
<ofan> gebjgd: 哦那提前恭喜了
<gebjgd> ofan: publix的烤鸡还不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 可以吃吃
<jarodlau> 滚死一个又一个
<gebjgd> jarodlau: 什么滚死？
<jarodlau> arch
<gebjgd> jarodlau: 我这里很稳定
<gebjgd> jarodlau: 天天滚 都没事
<jarodlau> 不晓得啊，总之这回gnome升级老感觉有各种小毛病
<gebjgd> jarodlau: 不用gnome很久了
<jarodlau> 那用啥？ awesome？
<gebjgd> jarodlau: lxde xfce
<jarodlau> 除了gnome，也就只喜欢瓦片类的，别的管理器无爱
<gebjgd> jarodlau: 那就继续滚死吧
<jarodlau> 想尝试下gentoo了，
<imadper> \rs: 一般不在头文件里面引用另外一个头文件吧? c
<\rs> imadper: 可以引用
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 那我就放心去做了
<\rs> header 真是個渣設計
<imadper> \rs: 是呀!!!!
<imadper> \rs: 诸多掣肘!
<\rs> 又學了個詞語
<ofan> header 挺好
<imadper> \rs: :-)
<gebjgd> header里面引用header不是好主意
<imadper> gebjgd: 你的头文件a里定义了一些类型, 头文件b也想用, 有啥好办法?
<gebjgd> jarodlau: gentoo编译系不环保 还没找到比arch好用的linux 发行版
<imadper> ofan: 头文件a里定义了一些类型, 头文件b也想用, 有啥好办法?
<gebjgd> imadper: 能避免就避免 不能避免就include算了
<imadper> gebjgd: ... ...
<ofan> imadper: include
<imadper> ofan: ... ...
 * imadper 说来说去还是要include呀... gebjgd 
<ofan> imadper: 你要写单例？
<\rs> ofan: 不是說 header 本身不好，是設計太爛了
<imadper> ofan: 只是觉得头文件里引用头文件, 别扭.
<jarodlau> 爪机聊irc有挺有爱的，哈哈
<ofan> imadper: ………你第一天写c？
<imadper> ofan: 恩.
<ofan> imadper: 卧槽
<imadper> ofan: 怎么了?
<\rs> imadper: 那你usb驅動咋寫的？
<ofan> imadper: 震惊了
<imadper> \rs: 逗 ofan 呢...
<ofan> imadper: 鄙视你
 * \rs 嶺紅包去了
<imadper> \rs: 求分一半
<imadper> \rs: 或者我把我的债务分你一半...
<\rs> imadper: 不給不給就不給~沒幾年好拿了...
<imadper> \rs: :-(
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1810603932/
<kk> ofan s, ⇪ 宝刀Shishi的相册-夏当身由己 婉转入江湖
<gebjgd> jarodlau: 你好落后
<gebjgd> jarodlau: android irc用了2年多了
<jarodlau> 平时都是本子，爪机聊这个少
<gebjgd> jarodlau: 手机聊天必然全键盘才爽
<jarodlau> 还是怀念黑莓
<ofan> ä¹°Q10
<gebjgd> jarodlau: android有黑霉样的机子
<jarodlau> 不好，配置都差了
<gebjgd> jarodlau: 黑霉的配置就好了？
<imadper> 黑莓的配置跑自家系统还算流畅, 跑android就只能去死了.
<gebjgd> ofan: 那女的长得像假人
<ofan> gebjgd: 怎么算真人
<\rs> 好醜
<gebjgd> ofan: p过的痕迹
<gebjgd> \rs: ofan好这口
<ofan> gebjgd: 底子还是很好对
<ofan> \rs: 丑？
<gebjgd> ofan: 标准的蛇精脸
<gebjgd> ofan: 你要是蝎子精 那就正好了
<ofan> gebjgd: 不能说好看点就是蛇精
<gebjgd> ofan: 没说不好看  但是看起来这人不自然 合你的口味而已
<gebjgd> ofan: 骚年 撸吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 我没说我喜欢
<gebjgd> ofan: 最近干吗呢？
<gebjgd> ofan: 泡到白人妹子了么？
<ofan> gebjgd: 有戏
<gebjgd> ofan: 推倒都未必靠谱
<ofan> gebjgd: 最近比较忙 没空
<gebjgd> ofan: 白人妹子看你的耐力的
<imadper> ofan: 你的女神?
<ofan> gebjgd: 耐力+inf
<ofan> imadper: 不是
<gebjgd> ofan: 记得撸下再上
<ofan> gebjgd: 上了年纪的才这么搞
<gebjgd> ofan: 也是 你才15
<gebjgd> ofan: 还年轻
<ofan> gebjgd: 15精力达到巅峰
 * \rs orz... ofan
<gebjgd> ofan: 你懂得太多了
<ofan> gebjgd: 往后都在走下坡路
<ofan> 被子太暖和，必须开窗睡觉
<ofan> \rs: http://blog.habrador.com/2013/02/how-to-generate-random-terrain.html
<kk> ofan s, ⇪ blog.Habrador.com: How to generate random terrain
<\rs> Creating a random 2d game world map, Part 1/2/3 http://t.cn/zYMxCTV http://t.cn/zYMxCTt http://t.cn/zYMxCTc
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Creating a random 2d game world map | | ?- BlogName = _.
<\rs> ofan: 好巧……我昨天也在看
<ofan> \rs: 比较有意思
<ofan> Fuel这游戏都是动态生成地图（非随机），压缩比超级大
<\rs> http://bpaste.net/show/76930/
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Paste #76930 at spacepaste
<ofan> 我还是先把bot弄出来，拖的太久了
<\rs> ofan: 沒看過 Fuel
<ofan> \rs: 一个游戏
 * sinxccc 人终于变多了
<ofan> 世界上地图最大的游戏
<sinxccc> linuxsir 是倒掉了么？很长时间没上，刚才试了下好像上不了了
<\rs> pure 的 macro 如 lisp 那般強大
 * ofan macros are evil
<kaio> 這是擼版嗎？XD
<gebjgd> kaio: 对 新来的自撸3管
<happyaron> kaio: f18上的ibus能用么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ bu neng
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 具体表现是啥
<happyaron> ibus-setup能运行不
<stlifey> 我下大家，如果要用gpt+zfs做根分区，是不是必须要initramfs才能启动？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,, can not use ibus-libpinyin type chinese world
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 其他引擎能用不，比如ibus-table下的那些码表
<happyaron> stlifey: 嗯
<happyaron> stlifey: 用zfsonlinux？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ I do not know, I do not like other type plat
<stlifey> happyaron: 是吧，gentoo叫spl
<happyaron> stlifey: 嗯，zfsonlinx有俩部分，一个spl一个zol
<stlifey> 我想如果能把zfs直接编译到内核那该多好
<happyaron> 没戏
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 能帮我测试下ibus别的引擎能用不吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ no
<happyaron> 。。。
<imadper> lol
<kaio> ha
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-libpinyin can use then ,I can help you test
<roylez_> happyaron: 哈皮
<roylez_> imadper: 渣渣
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席.
<roylez_> gfrog: 基娃
<imadper> roylez_: 你看, 还是我好吧, 就我一个人回复你.
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ibus-handwrite can not use
<maplebeats> hi! girls
<maplebeats> ladys
<imadper> maplebeats: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/uej72PrOczM/
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 河北保定女壮士逆袭 遭强奸后反骑坐坏男方肾脏_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 河北保定
<imadper> maplebeats: 你的肾....
<maplebeats> imadper, 你的肾！
<imadper> maplebeats: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ni de shen
<cherrot> imadper, 肾安好否？
<imadper> cherrot: 我的还好, maplebeats 的被坐碎了.
<cherrot> imadper, 遇到傲娇受了。。
<imadper> cherrot: lol
<maplebeats> imadper, (滚粗  你以为我不知道啊，你早就肾虚了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 可是。。你是怎么知道的！
<maplebeats> cherrot, ...
<imadper> maplebeats: .... 好过你碎掉的....
<cherrot> maplebeats, 求解释啊亲。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我说出来怕伤了 imadper 了。。。
<imadper> .... 你们呀...
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> 你们呀....
<imadper> jiero: 早~
<jiero> 早。
<maplebeats> jiero, 早～～
<imadper> jiero: 对了, 帮你写那啥~
<jiero> cherrot 早
 * jiero 往 maplebeats 身上泼霉菌，早风华早超生
<jiero> imadper:  是啊。
<maplebeats> jiero, .......
<imadper> jiero: 现在.
<jiero> imadper: 恩。看到那个网页了吗？
<imadper> jiero: 恩, 看过了.
<maplebeats> jiero, 什么网页，我要看
<jiero> imadper:  取出每一栏中 a - 用户名的；span的；title的和下一个 div的元素。
<imadper> jiero: 我擦, 这要求明显多不少呀....
<imadper> jiero: 不知只要a href的吗?
<jiero> 哦。还有还有uquantity
<jiero> imadper: 不是啊。否则那么简单，我看看也差不多哦
<imadper> jiero: 额, 那我没法手动解析了, 得去找个库了.
<imadper> 我去试试那个日本的那个去
<jiero> imadper:  ruby 的  Nokogiri
<imadper> 是呀, 那天看了一下example, 觉得不是很适合... 我想要一个迭代的.
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。http://ubuntuone.com/35xIaxatKBGVuR6rqBw6A6
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: {"content-length"=>"0", "content-disposition"=>"inline; filename=ebay.7z", "content-encoding"=>"gzip", "content-type"=>"application/x-7z-compressed"}
<maplebeats> jiero, 抓它？
<maplebeats> jiero, 晕，这网页大部分都是js生成的》
<maplebeats> ？
<jiero> maplebeats: 恩。
<jiero> maplebeats: 没办法啊。
<maplebeats> jiero, 这，完全不会。。。
<imadper> jiero: 给个例子? 我还是不知道你要的是啥.
<imadper> jiero: 你要什么标签里面的什么? 能不能从页面里找个例子给看看?
<jiero> imadper:  cedar.park, 110989080094, Adults Teens Girl Tutu Ballet Skirt 4 Layer Tulle Costume Fairy Party Hens Night ,
<jiero> Colour: Lemon Yellow
<jiero> imadper: 符合csv的应该是 comma 吧。
<imadper> jiero: 你说的是, 要userid= xxx 你要那个xxx?
<jiero> imadper: 每个这个一排，然后下一个。 userid 好像是 BuyerEmail - 不是 email 啊。是用户 名。
<imadper> jiero: 哦, 那我试试看吧, 不保证能成, 尽力...
<jiero> imadper: 嘿。确实感觉比较复杂 - 如果能把 csv 里的项目在行的基础上对转过来更好 -
<imadper> jiero: 我先看看怎么提取吧.
<freeflying> gfrog: weibo上的那个FedoraProject是谁啊
<stardiviner> 用本地的js模拟器，来提取内容？
<imadper> jiero: 有一个id很乖, 出现两次, 叫shtrading202011, 感觉他的格式和其他人的格式不同....
<jiero> imadper: 那个是经营者的，能忽略吗？
<imadper> jiero: 不知道呀... 试试看吧... 不一定写的出来呀...
<jiero> imadper: 或者之后删除也行哦。
<imadper> jiero: 你要这个里面的数字?  value = "{binding:[{transactId:'979370609001',itemId:'110989080094',title:'Adults+Teens+Girl+Tutu+Ballet+Skirt+4+Layer+Tulle+Costume+Fairy+Party+Hens+Night'}]}"
<imadper> jiero: itemid?
<jiero> imadper:  是的 itemid
<happyaron> freeflying: 表示我家这儿核辐射超标了
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<imadper> head 或者 tail有没有办法跳过第一行?
<happyaron> jiero: 没说着玩
<jiero> 。
<imadper> 找到了
<imadper> jiero: sorry...
<imadper> jiero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1642489/
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Ubuntu Pastebin
<imadper> jiero: 不会解析, 只会正则过滤.
<jiero> imadper: 哦。(/me 都不知道解析是什么  ）
<jiero> imadper: 谢谢你的努力
<jiero> imadper: 我现在发现，这个真的不是很简单的事。。。
<imadper> jiero: 正则都找到, 然后组成csv试试看?
<imadper> jiero: 我一开始以为是只要href后面的地址, 那个简单了...
<cherrot> jiero, 是找什么？、
<jiero> imadper: 恩。 - 我一开始的错误。
<jiero> cherrot: 是网页数据抓取。
<cherrot> jiero, 抓什么网页？
<jiero>  cherrot:   http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/uej72PrOczM/ 这类的。
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: 河北保定女壮士逆袭 遭强奸后反骑坐坏男方肾脏_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 河北保定
<cherrot> jiero, 我司这些天就在偷偷抓人家的网页入库 hiahiahia
<jiero> 错了。。。
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<jiero> http://ubuntuone.com/35xIaxatKBGVuR6rqBw6A6
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: {"content-length"=>"0", "content-disposition"=>"inline; filename=ebay.7z", "content-encoding"=>"gzip", "content-type"=>"application/x-7z-compressed"}
<imadper> jiero: 找 cherrot 看看, 我都看不懂html, 不然用xpath或者css可以抓.
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。看到你了。就把那个链接随手话了一下。
<jiero> imadper: 恩。
<maplebeats> jiero, 画了一下？
<jiero> maplebeats: 左键选中，中键粘贴。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 因为你们靠近福岛？
<jiero> freeflying: 新闻：朝鲜核试验
<maplebeats> jiero, 。。。我对 js免疫。。
<jiero> cherrot: 能看吗？
<freeflying> jiero: lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 距离比较近，而且三胖家的爆竹不靠谱啊
<cherrot> imadper, jiero 这网页就是个 script?
<maplebeats> happyaron, 三胖家的爆竹离你很近？
<imadper> cherrot: 我不认识网页相关的东西...
<happyaron> maplebeats: 应该是全中国最近的省会城市
<cherrot> jiero, 提取这个列表？
<jiero> cherrot:   cedar.park, 110989080094, Adults Teens Girl Tutu Ballet Skirt 4 Layer Tulle Costume Fairy Party Hens Night , Color: yellow 这样的
<jiero> cherrot: 因为有的没有，所以不能一类项目那样提取。
<jiero> cherrot: 需要按顺序。
<cherrot> jiero, 哦
<jiero> 循环然后直到没有。
<jiero> 如果有空白项目，也要留 -  。
<jiero> 比较繁琐的感觉。
<soiamso> jiero: lisp
<cherrot> jiero, 不是网页上显示的顺序么？ 按顺序没关系 写数据库就得了
 * cherrot  Adults Teens Girl .... curious what this book is about
<jiero> soiamso: 。。。全都是我要从0学的东西。
<jiero> cherrot: 是的。
<soiamso> jiero: 你用什么语言在搞
<jiero> soiamso: 我在看 xpath
<jiero> soiamso: 这样，给windows的家伙用，也只需要一个 html
<cherrot> jiero, 貌似这个列表是ajax请求的，也就是说能找到接口地址，根本不需要html解析  cc imadper
<imadper> cherrot: ajax听说过, 不知道是啥...
<maplebeats> 噗，这个我知道
<cherrot> jiero, 原始网页有么？
<cherrot> jiero, 或者你保存时选择 只保存html 再给我
<imadper> cherrot: 有json吗?
<imadper> cc jiero
<cherrot> imadper, 还没看 有的话就爽死了
<imadper> jiero: 恩, 有json, 就好了..
<cherrot> imadper, 我先调戏一会儿小黄鸡
<imadper> cherrot: 小黄鸡是谁?
<cherrot> imadper, simsimi
<imadper> cherrot: 不认识, 估计是你的基友.
<jiero> cherrot: http://ubuntuone.com/2pBgJVKoaq8BEPmx0KarTM
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: My eBay Selling Manager Pro Sold Listings for shtrading202011
<cherrot> imadper, 棒子开发的问答机器人
<jiero> json ？
<soiamso> jiero: ebay 鼓励第三方开发，应该有 json借口
<cherrot> imadper, 想错了 不是ajax
<imadper> cherrot: 没事, 反正我也不懂...
<cherrot> imadper, 我的思路是取出 id='content'的 table来，然后爱咋整咋整了
<imadper> cherrot: gaoji, 那你搞定吧...
<cherrot> imadper, 回帝都再说。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 你现在在云南?
<cherrot> imadper, 回家过年啊亲
<imadper> cherrot: 土豪.
<cherrot> imadper, 。。。
<jiero> soiamso: 没有。
<jiero> imadper: 你家在？
<jiero> imadper: 话说为啥 cherrot去云南啊？去云南才是土豪。
<imadper> jiero: cherrot 本来就是云南来的土豪.
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<cherrot> jiero, imadper 才是土豪  我一直很想娶她拿北京户口
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> imadper, 你就从了我吧
<jiero> imadper: 。。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 去北影帮你找个妹子?
<cherrot> imadper, 养不起   偏偏喜欢你
<imadper> cherrot: 你个土豪, 还养不起?!
<jiero> imadper: 你很好。
<cherrot> imadper, 偏偏喜欢你
<imadper> jiero: .... ....
<jiero> imadper: 你被看上了。
<jiero> imadper: 养不起，也能是精神上养不了
<cherrot> jiero, 物质上养不了。。。
 * jiero 去画圈圈。
 * jiero 蹲到角落里。。。
<imadper> jiero: ... 给个op, 让我t了他.
<imadper> jiero: 流量上满足不了... cc cherrot
<jiero> imadper: 。 cherrot  两个拥抱一下，和好吧。、
<cherrot> imadper, 你就从了我吧 咱这是双赢
<imadper> cherrot: 我赢个屁了, 我的妹子们我都顾不过来....
<jiero> imadper: 他帮你照顾
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> jiero: ....
<cherrot> imadper, 这样 你先嫁给我 我拿到户口后离了，我再帮你发户口给你的妹子们
<cherrot> imadper, 分工合作效率高
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> 现在啊。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 那个户口有屁用?
<imadper> cherrot: 不好意思的说, 我的两个妹子, 都是北京户口....
<cherrot> imadper, 吸引外地妹子
<cherrot> imadper, 浪费资源
<imadper> cherrot: ....
<cherrot> imadper, 脑袋真是锈了
 * imadper 我不区分本地外地...
<cherrot> imadper, 这样 我不要你了 你分我个北京妹子好了
<FINE> 北京户口有什么用
<imadper> cherrot: 去北影帮你找?!
<cherrot> imadper, 养不起
<imadper> FINE: 我只知道北京高考比较容易.
<cherrot> imadper, 你的是北影的？
<imadper> cherrot: no, 不过我一个朋友在背影.
<FINE> imadper: 这到是
<imadper> s/背影/北影/
<imadper> 有啥办法看youku的收费视频吗?
 * imadper 除了冲钱.
<freeflying> happyaron: "The latest nuclear test was only the first action, with which we exercised as much self-restraint as possible," the foreign ministry said in a statement.
<imadper`> ..
<imadper`> 这破网...
<FINE> 不上u酷
<jiero> imadper`: 找人帮你付钱啊。
<jiero> imadper`: 笨笨。找个女朋友帮你付钱看电影。
<imadper`> jiero: 找妹子要钱的事情, 干不出来.
<jiero> imadper`: 额。你不够平等。好吧，难怪我找不到妹子。
<happyaron> freeflying: sigh
 * jiero 心里，男女都是一样的。
<imadper`> jiero: 绝对不一样呀. 女生要多宠一些.
<jiero> imadper`: 不干。
<freeflying> jiero: 你有妹纸否
<imadper`> jiero: 其实吧, 我在广州那个妹子, 挺平等的, 也不用我哄, 吃饭都aa, 或者这次我付款, 下次她付款. 最多不开心的时候打电话给我, 让我哄哄.
<FINE> imadper`: 咋一看，还以为你说吃饭不要哄呢
<roylez_> jiero: 想不到你男女通吃
<jiero> roylez_ 你，我也要。
<roylez_> jiero: 滚
<jiero> roylez_ 比较安稳。
<maplebeats> imadper`, "我在广州那个妹子"，你有几个妹子？
<imadper`> maplebeats: 多个.
<imadper`> maplebeats: 哦, 也就两个...
<roylez_> imadper`: 擦，那还不赶紧给我快递一个
<maplebeats> imadper`, 你得再找两个男的才行哦，不然比例要被你这种人破坏了
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 不会的，还有我这种不找的。
<jiero> maplebeats: 还有 你和 roylez_  这种还没找到的。
<maplebeats> jiero, 谁说我没找到
<jiero> maplebeats: 呃，你妹子没丢啊？
<jiero> 马屁、
<maplebeats> jiero, 暂时没丢
<jiero> maplebeats:  哦。我以为她把你丢了。
<maplebeats> jiero, 切～
<jiero> cfy: 错乖你了 -  MS Office 似乎没有 style 啊。
<jiero> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Feature_Comparison:_LibreOffice_-_Microsoft_Office#Extensions:_LibreOffice_extensions_adding_outstanding_features_to_LibreOffice
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Feature Comparison: LibreOffice - Microsoft Office - The Document Foundation Wiki
<maplebeats> jiero, 我想了下，你和主席挺般配的
<jiero> maplebeats: 。不同。主席想要。迫切想要女的。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你妹子送给主席吧。
<maplebeats> jiero, 你可以追嘛，我妹子不送人的
 * imadper` 妹子的事情, 不能乱开玩笑的...
<imadper`> 我的电脑竟然已经跑不动flash了...
<maplebeats> imadper`, 换！
<imadper`> maplebeats: flash的问题.
<maplebeats> imadper`, 机子的问题
 * stardiviner flash每天卡死我机子两三次。不卡不给我饭吃。。。
<stardiviner> 每次我都 pkill firefox ...
<jiero> stardiviner:  额，做了什么变动？
<stardiviner> 有时候这样也不行，因为慢了点，有时flash是瞬间卡死。。。。瞬间啊，我都来不及切换到tty。。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 以前ubuntu下，现在arch下，都是这情况
 * imadper` 用flash看超清, 绝对卡...
<stardiviner> 见过卡死的，没见过flash这么卡死的。windows下的卡死都比不上它
<imadper`> 除非 gnash-vaapi
<stardiviner> 我只是看默认啊，默认都是什么标识“高清”其实不是高清啊。。。
<imadper`> stardiviner: 高清其实定义的并不高.
<imadper`> stardiviner: 720p逐行扫描就算高清了
<stardiviner> imadper`: 这样啊，那其实就普通的那点程度啊，我都没看过很高的啊，而且youtube下很高我都没卡死过啊。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 装 noscript -
<imadper`> stardiviner: 恩, youtube 720p我的也不卡.
<jiero> imadper`:  怎么能和 youtube 比呢。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我装了。。我装了很多插件，但是没理由啊。
<imadper`> jiero: 为啥?
<stardiviner> 我只开启了10个左右插件，其他的都disable了
<jiero> imadper`: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTube#Quality_and_codecs
<alvin_rxg> Title: YouTube - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<jiero> stardiviner:  disable  -flash ～
<stardiviner> jiero: 那我还怎么看。。。。
 * jiero 闹着玩
<jiero> stardiviner:  用其他浏览器试试
<jiero> stardiviner: 看看是不是 x 和 flash 的问题
<stardiviner> jiero: 用chromium还好，但是我几乎很多东西都在firefox下。。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 呃。真的不知道。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我就是看一个视频，看到中间，然后突然卡死。。
<stardiviner> 我也不知道是不是flash还是firefox还是什么插件的问题，但是我愿意相信是flash的问题
<jiero> stardiviner: 用 vlc 播放 - 虽然是笨蛋办法。
<stardiviner> jiero: vlc可以播放优酷那样的地址？
<jiero> 我试试看。
<stardiviner> 希望某人写一个像simplecd的网站，抓取优酷的视频，供mplayer，vlc之类的播放。
<imadper`> stardiviner: 刚测试过了, opera一样卡.
<stardiviner> imadper`: 额。。。果然是flash问题。以后尽量选择下载视频，而不是在线看吧
<imadper`> stardiviner: 很多视频, 没必要下载...
<stardiviner> imadper`: 下载看完后立刻删除，其实差不多。只是在线简单，下载下来看复杂
<imadper`> stardiviner: 要等.
<stardiviner> imadper`: 多下载一些视频就没必要等了
<stardiviner> 幸好我的看电影习惯可以忍受下载
<jiero> 不行。
<CyrusYzGTt> update flash-plugin to flash-plugin-11.2.202.270-release.x86_64
<jiero> stardiviner: 从 adobe 那里下载个flash plugin 放 ~/.mozilla/plugins试试
<CyrusYzGTt> adaam§ maya?
 * jiero 不下载视频
<jiero> 除了 ted talk
<CyrusYzGTt> adaam§ ,, type warring to you
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你还这半死的样子。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ http://jumpshare.com/b/x7p5GI
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ 1 file - Jumpshare
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 装个 OpenBOX耍。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 算了，我还是变成下载的好，这样还可以看高清，mplayer不怕。而且我的AMD驱动在flash全屏时会闪。mplayer就没问题。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 奸夫
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ ,, jian fu ,, hai wo maya mei zi
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *R5eDt*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: hai -> huan ....
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 你的拼音真是差到家了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§  yi ge yang ,fan zheng wo shi cha sheng
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你被警告了。
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 让我上了你
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ alvin_rxg shi human+bot
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ yi bian qu ,
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 不要这么小气嘛，让我来调教你
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 保证你被我调教后，变得乖乖的
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§  an dui nan ren mei you xing qu
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *doC9^@j*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 你是女人！！！你要这么想
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ gun yi bian qu
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 乖
<stardiviner> 撤了。写snippet去了
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ gong song wen shen
<maplebeats> wo yun!ji qi ren neng gou shi bei pin yin?
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *ege{$*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cfy> maplebeats: - -!
<maplebeats> cfy, 哈哈
<jiero> cfy: 用 LibreOffice 吧。
<maplebeats> jiero, WPS王道
<jiero> maplebeats:  WPS 那猥亵样。。。
<cfy> jiero: 困。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 挺好的呀
<jiero> cfy: 蹭饭鸭快把枫叶饭团吃了补充体力
<happyaron> cfy啥时候还有这名字了。。。
<FINE> fyft
<jiero> maplebeats:  和 MS OFFICE 一样不支持整体样式。垃圾。
<jiero> maplebeats:  没看到格式刷 -
<jiero> happyaron: 你也要吗？
<happyaron> 不要
<jiero> happyaron:  呕饭 现在都不屑和我说了。
<maplebeats> jiero, 有格式刷啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 额是吗？
<maplebeats> jiero, 我经常用。。。怎么可能没有
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> jiero: happyaron: ...
<jiero> maplebeats: 怎么看都没有。你骗人。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 左上角，粘贴旁边啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。这种东西。。。是字符格式吧。
<jiero> maplebeats:  WPS 跟 LibreOffice 的格式比， 就好像记事本和VIM比。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 呃。。。够用就行了吧
<jiero> maplebeats: 好吧，错了，是和 GEDIT 比。
<maplebeats> 编译一个GTK要多久
<jiero> maplebeats: 编译 backend-broadway ?
<maplebeats> 咦？
<jiero> maplebeats:  http://blog.xrmplatform.org/compile-libreoffice-and-use-it-in-a-web-browser-ubuntu-12-04/
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: compile libreoffice and use it in a Web Browser (ubuntu 12.04) « XRM PLATFORM
<maplebeats> jiero, Orz，gtk3的后端挺多的。。。没试过呢
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 查表而已
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg, 噗
<FINE> 心选之作源自波尔多，感谢皇轩贵族红葡萄酒对本节目的独家冠名播出
<alvin_rxg> 什么傻逼葡萄酒啊？
<FINE> 没听说过
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不能喝酒。我不能喝酒 - 属于脸红型的，以后我禁酒。
<jiero> alv
 * jiero 说不喝就不喝。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 以后你出个酒，叫做皇家一号红葡萄酒，分别有干红，半干，以及甜葡萄酒
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你在德国？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我可懒得研究喝酒的心理。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 哦，你研究明天的巧克力嘛？
 * jiero 以前喝酒就为了行动多些 - 仅此而已，喝酒之后自己懒惰的身体就容易活动了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没原料
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 给我写个应用吧。
<alvin_rxg> 在德国我还真没见过啥酒直接称呼自己叫“皇***”的“贵族***”的………………
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 每个月给我 1k€ 我就写
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 一次给你50RMB - 100RMB
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 滚，还不如直接拿菜市场去卖
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 如果别人觉得好用，就留你的等donation
<happyaron> freeflying: 真心觉得unity越来越好，gnome越来越乱。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 咱不会 java..
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 有 debian 版本么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 要网页的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  xpath + js 就好
<alvin_rxg> jiero: xpath 是啥
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  \rs 不帮我。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 或者我没求他
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 好像没啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/XPath  XPath即为XML路径语言（XML Path Language），它是一种用来确定XML文档中某部分位置的语言。
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: XPath - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://www.w3.org/TR/xpath-30/
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: XML Path Language (XPath) 3.0
<jiero> happyaron:  没用过多个版本的 Unity， 12.04 的使用中。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 服务器不用了？ php? python? perl? ruby? bash? java?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 这个是客户端读 - 给那些用windows的家伙。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。那些都要装吧。。。或者要服务器
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不懂
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 额。就是提取 HTML 中的数据
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 出 csv
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 哦，就是我 perl 经常玩的东西
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 额。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 当然 perl 也行。。。 / me 让别人装 perl 也好
<FINE> alvin_rxg: 你经常玩perl？
<alvin_rxg> FINE: 没有，谁说我经常玩啦。没有
<FINE> alvin_rxg: 你在德国过年？
<vileneera> test
<kk> vileneera, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<roylez_> imadper`: 貌似这片不错 http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/8103863/Upside_Down_(2012)_720p_BrRip_x264_-_YIFY
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ Upside Down (2012) 720p BrRip x264 - YIFY (download torrent) - TPB
<roylez_> imadper`: imdb只有6.4，但是海盗湾的评论挺好
<freeflying> happyaron: 是啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 很多人都瞎JB吐槽
<imadper`> 我得要中文字幕的才能看... roylez
<maplebeats> imadper`, 噗:D
<roylez_> imadper`: 自己搜，我应该不许要
<imadper`> roylez_: gaoji主席!
<roylez_> imadper`: spelunky是个好游戏，可惜Linux下没有。2D的roguelike
<imadper`> roylez_: 在玩大富翁...
<roylez_> imadper`: 渣，我10年前玩的
<imadper`> roylez_: 我也是10年前玩的. 10多年前了
<freeflying> roylez_: 年过得咋样啊
<roylez_> freeflying: 还成
<roylez_> imadper`: spelunky的作者真牛，那个aquaria也是他写的
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] hello，现在还有免费的新闻组服务器吗？好像以前有些免费的都收费了阿
<happyaron> " Microsoft Windows 95 發布的一分鐘宣傳影片，在 YouTube 的最佳評論是 "Still better than Windows 8" -- [www.youtube.com]"
<happyaron> 其实windows8在触屏平板上还好，比android体验好。。。
<jiero> happyaron: windows 8 的边缘很麻烦。
<jiero> happyaron:第一次使用感觉 类似 unity+maemo
<happyaron> jiero: gnome shell吧。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 额。因为在左面啊。所以像 unity
<happyaron> jiero: 那个条是在右面的
<jiero> happyaron: 什么条？
<happyaron> 戳一下就出来的那个
<jiero> happyaron: 窗口切换在左不是？
<happyaron> 没注意。
<jiero> happyaron: 。。
<happyaron> 我只体验了15分钟，其中还包括初次启动设置。
<freeflying> happyaron: wp8耗电比android还强
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，那挺悲剧。
<jiero> happyaron: 右面那个，maemo 浏览器右面是历史 - windows 8 浏览器真想 maemo的那个的界面
<happyaron> jiero: win8右面是功能菜单
<jiero> freeflying: 差距也就 20%？
<jiero> happyaron: 恩。而且做的很乱。
 * jiero 讨厌设置或者功能菜单。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] hello
<happyaron> freeflying: fcitx的indicator已经能显示引擎图标了，月底前完善功能。
<happyaron> freeflying: 直接用dbus实现的，不需要link libappindicator/libindicate
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 请问现在还有免费的新闻组服务器吗？好像以前有些免费的都收费了阿
<freeflying> happyaron: 终于加了啊
<freeflying> jiero: 可能还不止
<happyaron> freeflying: 看到那个去掉白名单的新闻之后连夜写的。
<freeflying> lol
<soiamso> UbuntuTalk: google group
<freeflying> happyaron: 为啥不用appindicator呢
<freeflying> happyaron: kde里不是也用这个东西吗
<happyaron> freeflying: link那个库的实现比较脏。。。ibus上游不接受补丁也是那个原因。
<happyaron> freeflying: 直接dbus和indicator通信就可以了。
<freeflying> happyaron: ibus现在google主推啊
<happyaron> freeflying: phuang被追得天天折腾死。
<freeflying> happyaron: google也不多加些人
<happyaron> freeflying: RH派人折腾，给折腾成现在这样了。
<happyaron> freeflying: phuang还是挺靠谱的，RH公司政策搞得ibus现在狂追gnome，但人手又显然差很多。
<freeflying> happyaron: Ubuntu里最好用fcitx默认，这样ibus就失去很多用户了 lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 敬请期待 ;-)
<freeflying> happyaron: RH的人真的很搞，任何项目都会搞很多码工进去，然后试图控制
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> freeflying: GNOME现在还有个design team在瞎指挥。
<happyaron> freeflying: 所有设计目标都只有RH的人内部知道。
<freeflying> happyaron: lol
<freeflying> happyaron: go版的juju已经发布了貌似
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，为啥要go版的。
<freeflying> happyaron: 不知道呢
<IsoaSFlus> yo
<IsoaSFlus> kk:yo～～～～～～～
<jiero> happyaron: 没有个 overall design goal ，一块一块的散落就好像乱涂的奶油蛋糕。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 不过我喜欢吃蛋糕
 * jiero 这几天粪便直径一直在 5cm 以上，堵住了排水管道。
<dhagxlnjj> 。。。。
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<jiero> 。娃娃哭。
<dhagxlnjj> 这里面是不是都是高手呀
<jiero> happyaron: 如果集资个项目，像 fcitx 那样，不过是libreoffice 的，能做到么？
<jiero> dhagxlnjj: 不是。
<jiero> dhagxlnjj: 我是玩的。
<jiero> happyaron: 另外，文泉驿站已经倒台了。
<freeflying> jiero: 啥叫集资啊
<jiero> freeflying: c家干不？
<happyaron> jiero: fcitx不是集资啊
<jiero> freeflying: 就是功能换工资。
<happyaron> jiero: 是fcitx开发者自己出钱啊
<happyaron> jiero: 而且基本没人做
<dhagxlnjj> 噢，不懂，我就菜鸟一个，照着论坛弄的，你那名字咋匿名的，没办法给你发呀
<lovey599> 用什么linux系统好
<freeflying> lovey599: ubuntu
<maplebeats> lovey599, arch
<lovey599> 还有没有更好的呢
<lovey599> 不想用ubuntu了
<maplebeats> lovey599, arch2
<freeflying> lovey599: 用好了你就很好了
<lovey599> 好用吗
<lovey599> 杂说呢
<jiero> happyaron: 恩。因为都是对用户说的吧。
<dhagxlnjj> 不用ubuntu你用啥呀
<lovey599> 还有那么多系统可以
<lovey599> 用
<maplebeats> lovey599, 好用得很，无脑一键
<lovey599> pcbsd,gentoo,sabayon大家觉得那个好点
<jiero> maplebeats: 你剥离自己的用户配置文件，gzip一份给 lovey599
<maplebeats> jiero, 我有配置么。。。
<jiero> lovey599: 上面几个，这里人用的恐怕只有 gentoo
<lovey599> 什么东西
<jiero> maplebeats: 你的 /home 之外的一切都给吧。
<maplebeats> jiero, 蛋蛋疼
<jiero> happyaron: 没人做才可怕。
<lovey599> pcbsd如何
<freeflying> jiero: 你去kickstarter上去试试好了
<lovey599> gentoo编译源代码太痛苦了，每次装软件都得编译，烦啊
<lovey599> 不想用了
<jiero> freeflying: 中国的。
<jiero> freeflying: 而且模式有些。。。
<freeflying> sigh, 其实这人应该去折腾plan9去，那才有技术含量
<freeflying> roylez_: 亲，你咋看啊
<roylez_> freeflying: plan9的网页都挂了，我怎么看
<freeflying> roylez_: 不可能啊，看他们还在组织seminar啥的呢
<freeflying> roylez_: http://7e.iwp9.org/ workshop
<kk> freeflying ⇪ t: 7th International Workshop on Plan 9
 * imadper` 叛逃到android了... 求软件推荐...
<imadper`> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qo.android.am3&feature=search_result   是说, 这东西一千多???
<kk> imadper` ⇪ ti: Quickoffice的臨（辦公室及PDF） - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<jarodlau> 网易云阅读
<jarodlau> ireader
<jarodlau> tapatalk
<jarodlau> 都睡觉了？
<jiero> 3D crawl game
<jiero> eexp: wow
<jiero> eexp: 过年好，神。
<\rs> 外面炮仗声把财神都吓跑了……
<jiero> 呃。不是为了吓跑瘟神么。不过没关系，两个神一起附体还不如都不要。
<MeaCu1pa_> 。
<MeaCu1pa_> 放炮仗归来，大家发财
 * \rs 各自雙雙，忍更思量，綠樹青苔半夕陽。
<kk>  05:17
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-14
<rechae> 有人吗
<kk> rechae, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<rechae> screen怎么分屏显示 有人会吗
<cfy> imadper`: guru
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/cd70fcdf15cc527.jpg
<iyzsong> 不明觉厉 -o-
<IsoaSFlus> kk:ohayoooo
<kk> IsoaSFlus, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍥ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ou fan you zai xuan yao qi phd
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *#WUQ.=*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cfy> ofan: gaoji....
<cfy> ofan: 你是啥Ph.D?
<ofan> cfy: 吃饭phd
<cfy> ofan: cool
<ofan> cfy: 毛裤
<cfy> ofan: Ph.D 饭
<ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMwMTI
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: [Phoronix] Google Engineer Reworks Direct I/O In Linux Kernel
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ fan yi chinese.. kan bu dong
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Y<y,@jw*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: zijifanyiqu
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. tai duo mo sheng ci hui le ,, bu hui
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: yonggooglefanyiyoudaofanyidouxing
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ nabuzhunque
<\rs> ofan: 你研究都用些啥，比如matplotlib之類的
<ofan> \rs: mathematica?
<cnfczn> 大家好
<kk> cnfczn, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ haoa
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 噗..
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ zhale?
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 快装输入法吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ fedora18haimeiyouxiufuhaoa
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 别等修复了,直接到google code上下载得了
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ zijibianyixuyaoanzhuang devel ku
<cnfczn> devel ku? 这是啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ leisi libX11-devel .huozhe dbus-devel
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 没有这个东西...
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ danshibianyixuyaode
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: fedora是发布编译完的包吗?
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 不对啊,我这里就没安装devel啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ en,yeyou rpm.src de bao ,bu guo bian yi hai shi xu yao an zhuang yi lai de paks-devel de bao
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *m8d^@e#S*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ rpm -qa *-devel  ,ni kankan jiu zhi dao ni you mei you an zhuang
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 你换fcitx吧
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里居然没有rpm命令..
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ bu xi huan fcitx , jiang chang ying pan deng kuang shan
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *"z$t)*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<happyaron> cnfczn: 有dpkg么
<happyaron> lol
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 只有一些rpm2xxx的命令...
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 额，你拼音也不好
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ gu ji ni bu shi rpm xi de fa xing ban ,shi deb xi de
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ bingo
<cnfczn> happyaron: 也没有...
<happyaron> cnfczn: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ wo shi cha sheng
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯,deb包的解包命令是什么啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ bu zhi dao , hen jiu mei you yong guo deb xi de fa xing ban
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 一直用emerge,都没关心过安装细节...不过google-chrome确实是deb包安装的.
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ gun , yuan lai ni shi gentoo de ,.,
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *9g[%_S*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ gentoo lang fei dian li ,lang fei shi jian ,
<cnfczn> happyaron: deb包就是dpkg...崩溃了...
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 可是以前明明是下载的chrome.deb包,居然没有dpkg命令...那怎么解包的呢...
<happyaron> cnfczn: ar
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ ., bu zhid dao , wen happyaron
<qiao> imadper`: ping
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: - -# 以前有点小洁癖,后来gentoo终于有点头绪了,就懒得换了
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ bsn
<cnfczn> happyaron: 噗,原来还可以这样...
<happyaron> cnfczn: :)
<uilin> !0day vmware
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 我家这边间歇性屏蔽google服务器,有时候连upgrade chrome都不行..
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ yi yang ,wo yong ssh or vpn upgrade de
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *q}&&<:)'*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 额,很奇怪,都设置了国内镜像地址,可是唯独chrome的ebuild是从google服务器上下载.
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ ,., wen GFW ,., wo dao shi upgrade use freevp de
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ ,., wen GFW ,., wo dao shi upgrade use freevpn de
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 还有前两天想试试装oracle-jdk,居然还要先打开wb手动接收许可并下载jdk包,才能利用emerge安装..
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 后来就还icedtea-jdk了.
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ .. zhi jie yong firefox xia zai
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *%UgvHeQE*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 额,,那时候是一边下载oracle-jdk一边安装的iced-tea,后来iced-tea安装完了,oracle-jdk也下完了..然后就把oracle-jdk删了...
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ broing
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: boring才对..
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ ,, hao ba ,, wo shi cha sheng , wu suo wei
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *c%+ &77T*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 我更差..英语没及各过..
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 这个频道有几个机器人啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§  .. na jiu bu yao jiu zheng wo
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ ,, n+1 ge
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: - -#
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: 你在做什么呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ sea AV
<cnfczn> CyrusYzGTt: ...小撸宜情,大撸伤身,强撸灰飞烟灭
<CyrusYzGTt> cnfczn§ en,
<cnfczn> 方滨兴 最近好像很火啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 你现在厉害了 长期有帽子了
<hhh> hello all
<happyaron> gebjgd: 他是一直不下线而已
<gebjgd> happyaron: 好久不见
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯，最近我天天来冒泡。。。
<\rs> ofan: 求帽帽……
<cfy> \rs: 你怎么又掉了？
<\rs> cfy: part/join 過一次
<cfy> \rs: why do that?
<\rs> cfy: 手滑
<cfy> \rs: 手滑。。。。。。你这打dota不行啊。。。
<cnfczn> 额,刚看新闻,有个妹子把kitty用气球放到太空上去了
<\rs> cfy: 我dota盤數還沒上兩位數
<cnfczn> ls
<cfy> \rs: cool...
<eexp> cfy: momo
<eexp> 犯傻了。保存文件，点成打开了。500M的
<happyaron> eexp: 哈哈哈哈
<eexp> 皮皮
<eexp> 哈皮不
<happyaron> 苦逼
<eexp> happyaron: happy happy
<cnfczn> 噗,刚新闻提到,有一颗新发现的小行星被命名为维基百科星.这是要脑哪样..
<imadper`>   /quit bye
<cfy> eexp: ee你回来啦
<cfy> happyaron: happy happy
<cfy> \rs: ofan: 现在在线的还是屌丝啊。。。。。仅限+8时区
<cfy> gfrog: roylez_: yunfan:
<cfy> alvin_rxg:
<eexp> cfy: 你无聊了？
<eexp> 推荐你下载电影
<cfy> eexp: 哦？什么电影？
<happyaron> cfy: eexp happy
<eexp> bbi126
<cfy> happyaron: 你在线也不算。。。
<cfy> eexp: ee也是。。。。例外。
<cfy> bbi126?这是？ cc eexp
<eexp> happyaron: 今天又长高了吧。给个照片看看。
<cfy> .......
<cfy> happyaron: è´´PP
<eexp> cfy: 搜索嘛
<eexp> pp=屁屁。。。 我一直这样认为的。
<cfy> eexp: 高级东西。。。
<cfy> eexp: 你下了？
<eexp> 打开中
<freeflying> eexp: 月底找你玩去
<happyaron> freeflying: 对啊，以后可以去吃ee
<happyaron> eexp: 你颤抖吧，等着我去吃你。
<happyaron> lol
<endle> Excuse me, how can I delete all the configure files of fcitx?
<happyaron> endle: rm -rf $HOME/.config/fcitx
<endle> happyaron, 谢谢
<eexp> 额。好吧。吃。
<happyaron> endle: 别客气
<cnfczn> 噗
<eexp> 本来还有洗澡卡的。最高级的。被别人拿走了。
<happyaron> ...
<cnfczn> eexp: 要搓澡么?
<eexp> 來了，先洗澡。
<eexp> 然后搓，，，按摩，，推油
<happyaron> roylez_: 你们公司的网站看上去很高端大气上档次啊。
<happyaron> eexp: 我之要吃就行了。。。
<happyaron> 只要
<cnfczn> happyaron: 地址呢?
<\rs> cfy: 大概是吧
<happyaron> cnfczn: http://www.ibm.com/us/en/
<kk> happyaron s, ⇪ IBM - United States
<cnfczn> happyaron:我勒个XX...ibm...
<cnfczn> 你们都是水牛...
<happyaron> cnfczn: roylez_ 是面主席
<cnfczn> happyaron: 什么叫"面"主席?
<happyaron> 他说他写的代码像面条
<happyaron> 面主席跑路了。
<cnfczn> happyaron: 额...我一直以为是三胖主席...
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> cnfczn: 三胖就叫他三胖了。
<cnfczn> happyaron: 噗
<eexp> happyaron: 侯总可能喜欢。
<\rs> 高級，這首頁好多地方沒加 vendor prefixes
<cnfczn> cs好像有linux beta了
<happyaron> eexp: 哦，那你送给他好了。
<happyaron> \rs: 啥意思
<cnfczn> happyaron: ibm现在主要是搞什么的?感觉好像总是视线外的高山
<happyaron> cnfczn: 问面主席，我怎么知道。
<cnfczn> happyaron: 主席不在啊..
<happyaron> cnfczn: roylez
<happyaron> cnfczn: 面主席有多个马甲
<cnfczn> happyaron: 额...
<cnfczn> roylez: 主席,在吗?
<cnfczn> happyaron: 噗,主席是不是云游去了
<happyaron> cnfczn: 不知道。
<cnfczn> =口=
<endle> 测试了一下，fcitx真的是很给力啊
<cnfczn> endle: fcitx会重置xmodmap设置,而且我这里一直没搞定emacs调用fcitx
<endle> cnfczn, 我不用emacs
<happyaron> cnfczn: 得有人写个fcitx-el那
<cnfczn> endle: 额,,,
<freeflying> eexp: 先来个百啥来着
<cnfczn> happyaron: 我看网上搜的,据说只要修改local文件,改成gb2312就可以,但是依然不好使,不过ibus倒是有个ibus.el
<happyaron> cnfczn: 你研究下搞个fcitx-el？
<happyaron> cnfczn: 貌似fcitx现在比较缺这个
<cnfczn> happyaron: 噗...我都不会elisp...它能搞我,我搞不了它
<happyaron> \rs cfy emacs党你们用fcitx不？
<happyaron> cnfczn: 额
<cnfczn> happyaron: 好像国内用vim的是比较多,贴吧里说个emacs的事,一堆用vim的来打酱油
<happyaron> vim入门比较容易。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 因为默认就有vi之类的，所以经常使用
<cnfczn> happyaron: 感觉emacs更容易,好像支持vim的人主要是因为发行版预装vi以及vi的短热键
<freeflying> happyaron: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/750308586/stormfly-like-a-pc-on-your-wrist?ref=category
<kk> freeflying s, ⇪ StormFly: Like a PC On Your Wrist by Doug Worple — Kickstarter
<herder> 人多用vim我认为主要是因为鸟哥的书里介绍的是vim
<happyaron> freeflying: 启动盘？
<cfy> happyaron: fcitx和emacs没什么关系吧。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 是啊，这种东西居然kickstarter上也有
<fivesheep_> yo 候总
<fivesheep_> happyaron: yo黑皮啊龙
<freeflying> fivesheep_: 伍中产搞本操作系统的书我看看
<freeflying> happyaron: 地一个blade里的机器你在用是吗
<happyaron> freeflying: :)
<happyaron> cfy: 貌似是emacs的输入法支持都要单独折腾一下
<happyaron> fivesheep_: hey五养
<happyaron> 羊
<cfy> happyaron: 不可能呃。。。。从来只需要最多折腾下字体
<cfy> happyaron: 现在也不需要了，除非特殊的需求
<happyaron> cfy: 那ibus-el这种东西是干啥的呢
<cfy> happyaron: don't know
<cfy> happyaron: 只要在输入法之后启动emacs,从来都没有遇到过问题
<happyaron> cfy: 哦
<suyue> 大家好
<kk> suyue, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<suyue> 以前也接触过ubuntu，但是都是看看新鲜，这次是真的把单位配的笔记本安装上了12.10
<suyue> 当开发工具
<eexp> 你居然用小白版本，当开发工具？
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 还好我在用12.04.....
<eexp> cfy: 乖。你居然用emacs卡死ubuntu。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 难道不行么？
<suyue> 初学嘛，熟悉了再更换
<happyaron> KDE用户表示12.04 12.10  wheezy sid 都没看出来区别。。。
<cfy> eexp: 卡死ubuntu的不是emacs...而是一个叫做update manager的GUI...
<eexp> 真开发，搞清楚各种版本嘛。
<cfy> T_T
<cfy> 我就是开发的。。。在用12.04.....
<eexp> cfy: update的不卡吧。software-center才卡吧
<cfy> eexp: 想不到，我也成开发的了。。。
<eexp> 论坛有需要开放python的。赶紧去看
<cfy> eexp: 有时候会在post-xxxx那里卡死。。。。。。其实就是操作很长很长一段时间。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 你的文件系统是啥
<cfy> eexp: 我也开始算给linux写软件了。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: ext4
<alvin_rxg> aptitude 用户飘过……
<cfy> 可是。。可是。。。
<cfy> update manager不就是哪来用的么。。。。
<cfy> 不能用么。。。。不能用。带它干嘛。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 我都删的
<eexp> 才update manager，飞快完成了。
<cfy> happyaron: 删除的话，好像又要删除很多依赖啊。。。有点怕。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 装完之后要做的几件事，装aptitude vim，删updatemanager
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<eexp> happyaron: 你个坏人，居然叫人删除distro自带的。
<cfy> happyaron: os x用习惯了。。。。。。不习惯删系统组件。。。。
<happyaron> eexp: 又如何呢
<eexp> lol
<happyaron> cfy: osx太难用了，除了email客户端
<cfy> ofan: 话说能删safari么？
<eexp> cfy: osx会崩溃
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道多好用。。。。。
<eexp> 好用啥。有libnotify没
<cfy> 有类似的。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 那你还用linux干啥呢
<happyaron> cfy: 自己用哪个舒服就用啥
<eexp> 有不要itunes就可以上传下载的没。
<happyaron> eexp: itunes 是好东西，嗯嗯
<eexp> 破东西吧。。。。乱删除文件的
<happyaron> lol
<kaio_> 只要装了FIREFOX/CHROME就可以
<cfy> happyaron: 我会到处说我现在的工作，是写跨平台的一个软件，要么linux要么win么。。
<cfy> happyaron: 那我肯定选linux啊
<happyaron> cfy: 。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 那没法了。
<eexp> 啥工作？透露些
<kaio_> 没有ITUNES都可以，不过会很麻烦
<kaio_> 跨平台好多人用WIN+CYGWIN
<happyaron> cygwin: solve windows problems the linux way
<suyue> osx的很多细节都很不错
<happyaron> 额
<eexp> 有钱，就有细节。
<eexp> happyaron: 是吧。有钱就有老婆一样。
<kaio_> 有錢誰要老婆？
<kaio_> 有錢人都不想要老婆
<eexp> 。。
<happyaron> lol eexp 你个土财主
 * cfy 怎么没人说话了。。
<eexp> another formidable job!
<eexp> 最近乱买东西。这话题好不。 cfy
<freeflying> eexp: 都买了啥啊
<eexp> 昨天没事，就买了太电视。
<cfy> eexp: 电视？！
<cfy> eexp: 没必要吧。。
<eexp> 差点还买了一个dell本本。。
<eexp> 电视购物，看的。。。。美女推荐的。
<freeflying> lol
<cfy> eexp: .....
<eexp> taobao上月，买了1w6
<cfy> eexp: 原来ee也这样啊。。
<freeflying> eexp: 下回把你的车借我们去汤凤凰吧
<eexp> 汤凤凰？
<freeflying> 去趟凤凰
<eexp> 。。那小镇，没啥好玩的嘛
<freeflying> eexp: 长沙有啥好玩的呢
<eexp> 都是瞎玩。其实没啥好玩的。
<freeflying> 除了洗脚
<cfy> 又洗脚。。
<eexp> 就喝酒的多
<eexp> 夜场多
<eexp> 背背山酒吧都有2个
<eexp> 欢迎你们去
<eexp> 以前洗脚的和卡拉OK，可以算十步一店。
<eexp> 现在少了
<\rs> happyaron: 我用gvim比較多
<\rs> cfy: 你linux/mac/windows都用的？
<cfy> \rs: 对的，我这是得有多苦13啊。。
<liemehoc> systemd怎么设置自动重启
<liemehoc> systemd怎么设置自动重启系统
<endle> 有人用fcitx有时没有第二个候选词吗？
<endle> 没有人了？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 有
<cfy> 有
<endle> 请问有人用fcitx吗
<endle> 为什么有时候候选框里没有2？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你是不是设置错了？
<endle> 也不是总没有
<endle> 一会有一会没有
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 把fcitx配置删了试试
<freeflying> happyaron: 最近会升级fcitx不
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 什么系统？
<ll1> endle:  你用的五笔还是拼音
<endle> ll1, 拼音
<ll1> endle: 你是不是开了精确匹配
<endle> ll1, 是“提示词库中词组”
<endle> ll1, 不对，我说错了
<ll1> endle: 那可能就是你开了精确匹配,或是已经没有重码了
<endle> ll1, 请问精确匹配在哪里设？
<straybirdsnest> 睡了一觉发现这里有聊天记录了，冒个泡。
<ll1> endle: 你用的什么系统啊？你是装上后改过配置和是没改过你l
<endle> 没有改过配置。
<endle> 我不打算改了
<ll1> en
<cleamoon> endle, 新版的fcitx的2我记得是设置为在网上搜索匹配。一般是用来打长句子时，2比较准确
<ll1> endle: 没有提示时编码是什么
<endle> cleamoon, 可能吧
<cleamoon> endle, 如果没搜到有用的东西就没有2了。
<cleamoon> endle, 显示的是不是“...”然后一个笑脸？
<endle> cleamoon, 应该是这样。谢谢
<endle> cleamoon, 不是。显示...然后就消失了
<cleamoon> endle, 消失就是设置问题了，不过不影响，无所谓
<endle> 恩。不打算折腾了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 已经传到raring-proposed了
<happyaron> freeflying: Feature Freeze 以前肯定把fcitx能更新的都更新完
<happyaron> freeflying: indicator已经完全可用了。:)
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/246691
<kk> eexp ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<MeaCulpa> .
<cleamoon> http://imagebin.org/246692
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<cleamoon> imagebin试试看就有好玩的
<microcai> http://imagebin.org/246694　？
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<microcai> ！！！
<microcai> cleamoon: 你！！　太恶心了那图片
<straybirdsnest> 是我打开方式错误吗？怎么貌似没几个新闻组连得上去的？
<\rs> rxvt-unicode-9.16 urxvtd 老是掛
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome-terminal piao guo
<MeaCulpa> \rs: urxvt 受不了大数据
<cleamoon> microcai, av里不常有吗
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 怎麼解決
<cleamoon> http://imagebin.org/246217
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ ti: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 没啥解决的，别刷太多东西...
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 怎麼知道是因爲大數據導致卡死的？
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我这里就是如此
<cfy> \rs: yes试试。。
<cfy> cleamoon: 哈哈，你老在
<cleamoon> .....
<Stifler> ...
<Stifler> test
<kk> Stifler, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<wanghongxu> topic
<\rs> ofan: 需要看真正的項目怎麼實現的了，打算看redis，瞭解架構設計
<ofan> \rs: sqlite推荐
 * MeaCulpa 奇了
<MeaCulpa> sqlite+1
<MeaCulpa> no sql 的东西就是拼凑的，没教育意义
<ofan> \rs: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9603/what-is-some-great-source-code-to-read
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: language agnostic - What is some great source code to read? - Stack Overflow
<ofan> linux内核代码也很好，不过太庞大了
<ofan> \rs: http://book.douban.com/subject/6430747/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: The Architecture of Open Source Applications (豆瓣)
<cleamoon> 2月14日誕生花：サンシュユ（山茱萸）。花言葉：持続､耐久
<\rs> en
<test20131313> hi
<kk> test20131313, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<ofan> http://thedailywtf.com/
<kk> ofan s, ⇪ The Daily WTF: Curious Perversions in Information Technology
<\rs> 這是啥
<\rs> 學習c10k還得搞懂interrupt.... level triggered 和 edge triggered 真傷腦筋
<ofan> \rs: 搞并发？
<\rs> 偶爾翻到的
<ofan> 10k现在估计都不够用了
<ofan> 看过clojure的一测试达到了60k
<leave> ...
 * happyaron 现在不都琢磨着c100k呢么
<leave> yaaic还行
<\rs> ofan: 基本的都還不懂呢
<ofan> 100k太疯狂了
<leave> 大家聊啥呢。
<\rs> db也完全不懂
<MeaCulpa> sqlite比较搞，代码可以自动归为一个单个c文件
<\rs> 嗯，13+k 行
<ofan> http://blog.wien.tomnetworks.com/2013/02/06/thesis/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Thesis: 'Implementation of a Java Just In Time Compiler in Haskell'
<leave> 灌个水，闪人
 * cherrot good night :)
<kk>  05:12
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-15
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 哭胖 早
<abinez> maplebeats: 饭团 早
<abinez> 呕饭 早
<abinez> roylez: 萝莉 早
<abinez> freeflying: 老大 早
<IsoaSFlus> hi
<IsoaSFlus> ohayo
<sevk> IsoaSFlus, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<IsoaSFlus> 话说，怎么在cli下查看时间日期？
<ofan> date
<IsoaSFlus> 谢谢了^_^
<gebjgd> ofan: 不知道晚上吃什么好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道晚上吃什么好 有推荐么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 健康点的
<knownbad> Souplantation了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么玩意？
<knownbad> 要不，Golden Corral了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最好是能外卖的
<gebjgd> knownbad: wendy?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 收到没？
<knownbad> 鸽子一直死。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有
<knownbad> 去Golden Corral好了。
<knownbad> 近来鸽子和libqq一直有问题。
<knownbad> 再有点钱就去吃Shushi去。
<knownbad> BRB。
<madper> cfy: 我的emacs c语言的senator有问题...
<madper> cfy: 估计是cedet的问题.
<knownbad> gebjgd: 预产期什么时候？
<knownbad> 你准备陪产多久？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 5月
<knownbad> 那气候在德国刚好吧？
<cfy> madper: - -!
<cfy> madper: 温拿
<madper> cfy: 屁...
<madper> cfy: 昨天跟妹子吵了一天...
<cfy> madper: 为啥吵。。
<feep> topic
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃披萨+鸡翅+可乐
<ofan> knownbad: golden corral +1
<feep> hi there
<ofan> 还是尼玛米国人搞的实惠
<gebjgd> ofan: 垃圾
<feep> 米国人？
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃土吧，不垃圾
<knownbad> 最近有鸽子的问题吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: libqq向来崩溃
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用就好了
<knownbad> 除了libqq中文不显示了其他登录还好。
<knownbad> 但被昨天的鸽子更新打败了。
<knownbad> 一直卡卡卡的，有时还直接吊了。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有钱的话去吃Shushi吧。
<feep> wine qq 各种不成功
<knownbad> pidgin-lwqq还好用。
<jyk> java的?
<knownbad> 不是，是webqq.
<knownbad> 连截图都看得到了。
<jyk> 太耗资源了
<\rs> madper: 發生啥事了？
<jyk> 可以直接webqq了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 得带老婆去吃情人节餐了。
<feep> 。。。今天吃？
<leave> 额
<madper> feep: 他们现在是情人节.
<leave> 过期了
<madper> leave: 没有呢. 时区不同.
<feep> 噢
<knownbad> GMT-8
<feep> 请教个问题
<leave> 额
<feep> 我连接的双显示器，不能单独设置某一个的分辨率
<leave> 可以
<madper> feep: xrandr
<jiero> madper: 能不能镜像啊。、
<jiero> madper: 忘记怎么搞了。
<feep> 默认的是镜像
<jiero> madper: 什么桌面环境适合鼠标 + 键盘 + 竖屏幕
<jiero> feep: 怎么会。。。
<jiero> feep: 默认是扩展
<\rs> feep: xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode ...x...
<feep> 第一个重启后就默认镜像了
<jiero> ofan: 什么桌面环境适合鼠标 + 键盘 + 竖屏幕
<jiero> 额。重启。。。我想想，我多久没重启了
<feep> 。。。你那不断电吗
<IsoaSFlus> android.......
<IsoaSFlus> 2333333
<leave> 关机再开
<jiero>  10:32:00 up 4 days, 11 min,  3 users,  load average: 1.03, 0.82, 0.93
<Router2> 试试...
<madper> jiero: 能镜像呀.
<jiero> madper: 额。算了。一个竖着一个横着。
<madper> jiero: 试试看 e17?
<jiero> madper:  e17啊。5年没用了。。。
<madper> jiero: 现在发布正式版本了.
<feep> 我重启下试试去。。
<madper> feep: 不用重启.
<jiero> madper: 恩。我从e16发布1.0之后就真的没碰 e17,现在e16也发1.0了
<madper> feep: xrandr呀.
<jiero> feep: 重启一点意义都没吧。。。
<abinez> gebjgd: 吃马肉汉堡吧
<madper> feep: 就直接 xrandr就行了.
<jiero> gebjgd: 吃鳄鱼肉汉堡
<abinez> 牛头马肉
<abinez> 我们这里吃羊头狗肉
<leave> e
<abinez> 欧洲流行吃牛头马肉
<leave> 他们牛比马贵？
<madper> feep: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xrandr
<sevk> madper ⇪ t: Xrandr - ArchWiki
 * abinez 坏笑
<abinez> 马打针很多啊
<jiero> abinez: 樱桃肉好吃
<abinez> 各种药剂
<abinez> 吃马肉有可能导致再生障碍性贫血的风险
<leave> 额
<abinez> 马肉比牛肉便宜
<leave> 人打的针最多，什么有人毒
<jiero> leave: 。。。
<abinez> 嗯。
<abinez> 所以没人吃人肉啊
<jiero> leave: 排毒养眼胶囊
<jiero> 食物链顶端的都是毒瘤
<jiero> 早就定义了
<abinez> 嗯
<jiero> 是破坏自然的罪魁祸首
<abinez> DDT毒素的聚集
<leave> 额
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<abinez> 你们要上班了吗？
<leave> 有得治吗
<leave> 还不用
<abinez> 什么时候开工？？？
<jiero> 喝水，自己养藻吃
 * \rs Perl 還有 Yada Yada Operator……
<leave> 初八吧。。
<abinez> 开工有红包拿吧？
<leave> 什么藻
<jiero> 哦。突然想起了，为什么不养藻吃呢。
<jiero> 让学者研究啊。
<abinez> 还不如种菜呢
<leave> 红包一百
<abinez> 才一百啊啊啊啊
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<jiero> abinez: 额。种菜阳光利用率不够高？
<leave> 有的就五十
<abinez> 过年给小孩子的压岁钱都不止这个数目了
<jiero> 红包 10 元
<leave> 十八一封见过没有
<jiero> 压岁钱和红包等同
<jiero> 结婚红包
<abinez> 嗯
 * jiero 走了
<abinez> 走去哪里？
<abinez> 罗姐
<leave> 要上班了？
<abinez> 要去逛街差不多
<abinez> 不过我们这里现在很冷
<abinez> 都不想去哪里
<jiero> abinez: 去见个人。
<abinez> 就一直呆在家里
<jiero> abinez: 跳跳有利于身体健康
<abinez> 烤火
<leave> 今年我基本没出门
<abinez> 不跳
<abinez> 在家，下着毛毛雨
<abinez> 外面都是很泥泞
<leave> 你哪个省
<abinez> 广西
<madper> \rs: yadayada 有啥实际作用吗?
<\rs> 好奇名稱由來
<leave> 建客？
<feep> wine里面多余的程序图标怎么删除啊
<jianghu> 没事干啊这个春节
<feep> 为啥我说话是灰色的
<\rs> feep: 嗯，~/.local/share/applications/ 下一堆 entries 特別煩人，誰會用 windows 那些 notepad image viewer
<leave> 我觉得每个春节都没事干
<jiero> leave: 找事情啊，无数事情。
<jianghu> 是因为长大了吗
<jiero> jianghu: 是因为没有想法。。。
<jianghu> jiero: 是因为想法太多
<leave> 额
<feep> #\rs 没明白。。
<jiero> jianghu: 额？想法多了你不干？
<leave> 感觉放假就懒了
<jiero> jianghu: 不懂。
<leave> 还真能给自己发信息。。
<leave> leave: apple
<jianghu> jiero: 想得太多了 哪有时间干
<leave> leave: 我觉得我有时间也常浪费掉
<jianghu> 彼此彼此
<leave> 唉，起床吧
<jianghu> 哇塞 睡觉吧
<leave> 0.0
<\rs> 驚豔：http://freepsddownload.com/inspiration/skype-ui-concepts/
<sevk> \rs s, ⇪ 25 Beautiful Skype UI Concepts | Design
<gebjgd> 不爱吃sushi
<\rs> ofan: The Little Book of Semaphores
<ofan> \rs: wut?
<ofan> \rs: cabal太烂了
<\rs> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> 重装haskell中
<\rs> 所有包都得 rebuild
<\rs> 而且得按照依賴關係拓撲序
<\rs> 7.6.2?
<ofan> 我是撞了几个不同版本的包
<ofan> 完全编译不了了
 * jiero 的好机油排行：adam8157+hamo, ofan+\rs, gebjed+alvin_rxg, roylez+Meaculpa.
<\rs> 升級 ghc 的話最好還是幹掉 ~/.cabal 重新 cabal install
 * jiero 开溜。
<\rs> gentoo arch 應該有 haskell-updater 之類的東西幫你處理依賴關係
<ofan> 还有.ghc
<ofan> cabal被重写是迟早的事
<\rs> .ghc 只要幹掉 ~/.ghc/x86_64-linux-7.4.2/
<\rs> 因爲是按 ghc 版本號分類的
<\rs> 我現在4G內存估計沒法編譯ghc 7.6了
<\rs> 以前 7.4 內存勉強夠用
<ofan> \rs: 编译不够？
<ofan> 我全干掉了，刚发现删的不干净
 * \rs 以前4G內存ghc firefox gcc都能編譯，現在估計都不行了……
<ofan> \rs: 应该够了
<ofan> 不爽的是cabal不能并行编译
<ofan> 编译时cpu没超过过40%
<worm> 为什么repo上面的东西都不一定是最新版呢？这是在逼我们下源代码自己编译么？
<ofan> worm: 最新的不稳定
<gebjgd> worm: 用arch就好了
<\rs> ofan: 推薦點concurrent semaphore mutex教材？
<ofan> \rs: 看OS书里的
<ofan> \rs: 其他的感觉都不好
<CyrusYzGTt> http://kparal.wordpress.com/2013/02/14/new-package-in-fedora-sendkindle/
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: New package in Fedora: sendKindle « Kparal's Fedora Blog
<jiero> ofan: 竖起的屏幕后方50 ～70cm 留空 感觉一下。哪个距离最佳？
<madper> ofan: arch现在要你安装wayland没有?
<jiero> madper: wayland 能用什么窗口管理器。。。
<madper> jiero: 不知道...
<madper> jiero: 至少kde可以...
<madper> jiero: 不过, 我不太想用...
<jiero> madper: 不可以吧。。。qt5才支持不是？
<jiero> madper: 用竖屏幕显示器吧。
<feep> 那个版本的linux 适合新手用啊
<jiero> feep: 所有桌面发行版 -
<feep> 噢。。
<jiero> feep: 把显示器竖起来吧。
<feep> 啊？
<feep> 竖起来 好吗
<jiero> feep: 你看了才知道。
<ofan> madper: 没
<feep> 好长。。。
<feep> 屏幕变得好高
<jiero> feep: 然后可以看文档看网页
<feep> 噢，两个可以一起看
<jiero> feep 把屏幕后方的障碍物清空，留 50 cm
<feep> 感觉还不错啊
<feep> 然后呢
<jiero> feep: 40～60 cm 之间
<jiero> feep: 再看。。。
<feep> 我用主机顶着屏幕的
<jiero> feep: 那就算了
<jiero> feep:  DELL？
<feep> asus
<jiero> feep:  1700元的屏幕么。。。
<feep> 1100
<feep> 23寸的
<jiero> 哦
<feep> 宽屏
<feep> 我刚换成gnome，另外一个显示器 没反应了
<ofan> \rs: 现在我cabal install完后ghc-pkg check都能检查出错...
<feep> 吃食物去了。。
<banban> roylez: 主席，今天怎么没有尾巴了。。。难道已经开始上班了
<jiero> banban: 你也快飞回北京去了吧。 ？
<banban> jiero: 不是飞，是坐
<banban> jiero: 恩 初十
<freeflying> banban: 初十才上班，爽啊
<soiamso> ofan: 更新了ghc?
<ofan> soiamso: no
<ofan> cabal 太垃圾
<soiamso> ofan: 最新版cabal ?
<ofan> 1.16
<soiamso> ofan: 7.6.2 GHC ?
<ofan> soiamso: 7.4.2
<soiamso> ofan: haskell platform ?
<ofan> soiamso: 不是，源里装对
<jianghu> exit
<soiamso> ofan: 源那个不能用吧
<ofan> soiamso: 可以
<soiamso> ofan: 不推荐用，你只能用源上面那个？？
<ofan> soiamso: platform要装10多G...
<ofan> 这个跟ghc没关系，就是cabal垃圾
<soiamso> ofan: 不用装platform
<ofan> soiamso: 直接装ghc
<soiamso> ofan:  然后到cabal的github 编译最新版 Cabal，cabal-install, 这样也不会到10多G吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还没睡觉啊
<ofan> soiamso: 我就直接装
<gebjgd> ofan: 还在等我呢？
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不升娃了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不生娃了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 在美国呢
<soiamso> ofan: 你不是用源上面那个吗？
<ofan> soiamso: 是，我用的macports的
<ljp`> quit
<soiamso> ofan: ghc不是7.6.x ?
<ofan> soiamso: 不是，7.6太新了
<soiamso> ofan: http://www.haskell.org/ghc/download_ghc_7_6_2#macosx_x86_64
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: GHC: Download version 7.6.2
<ofan> 很多包都编译不了
<ofan> soiamso: 我不下载安装
<soiamso> ofan: 前几个月是编译不了，现在基本都能用了吧，有些包更新完反而不能用7.4了
<ofan> soiamso: 7.6对FFI更严格，很多wrapper包都不能编译
<ofan> 我的arch上是7.6
<soiamso> ofan: 那些还不更新到7.6的包以后就更不能用了，7.8的破坏性更大
<ofan> soiamso: 不用就没得用了
<ofan> cabal实在太渣了
<ofan> 给cabal开了jobs:12....
<feep> 我想安装 vmware，该怎么办啊，官方网站都是英文。。不知道那个是适合ubuntu的
<soiamso> ofan: 16G 内存？
<feep> 我的也是。。。
<Steamed_buns> ...
<ofan> soiamso: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> i also 15.6G
<Mayaer> ofan: 过年好哇～～
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 过年好哇～～
<ofan> Mayaer: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ guo nian hao wa ~~~~
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *VmTrfY7*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<madper>  
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你输入法还没好么。。。
<Mayaer> ofan: 嘻嘻～～
<Mayaer> ofan: 米国有饺子咩。。。
<ofan> Mayaer: 有啊
<leave> maya.....
<leave> 我邪恶了
<Mayaer> ofan: 哦哦  过年吃饺子想家吧:-*
<ofan> Mayaer: 恩 不过还好
<IsoaSFlus> 求助，变量中的空格该怎么替换
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: a\ b\ c
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。略抽象。。。
<madper> IsoaSFlus: s/\s+//g
<IsoaSFlus> 我跪了
<cfy> madper: 温拿下午好
<cfy> gfrog: 在不在？
<IsoaSFlus> 这样吧，变量名为aaa，内容是“./byron/google-earth-stable_current_i386.kkk"" ./byron/vvv.kkk""”怎么把其中的「" 」替换成『"』
<IsoaSFlus> ..
<IsoaSFlus> 没人鸟我了。。。。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> kk：求安慰QAQ
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: s/"\ /"/g
<Mayaer> cfy: 过年好～～
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<IsoaSFlus> 请问，s和g代表什么
<\rs> substitute global
<cfy> Mayaer: 过年好
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 就不能按我举的例子写个稍微完整的么QAQ，linux精神在哪QAQ
<cfy> QAQ?
<cfy> QAQ是啥。。
<IsoaSFlus> 表示哭泣的表情符号QAQ
<madper> ofan: 空格还要转义?
<ofan> madper: 看情况
<madper> IsoaSFlus: 要真的是按照linux的精神, 我们每个人都该对你说: 去 google 正则表达式
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<madper> IsoaSFlus: 你连用的啥语言都没说呢.
<IsoaSFlus> shell script
<cfy> IsoaSFlus: 你在说什么？
<cfy> madper: \rs
<IsoaSFlus> 什么。。。叫我在说什么
<cfy> madper: \rs: http://www.btsmth.com/query.php?&author=fengyuan42&bid=all&topic_only=1
<madper> cfy: 大师, 你python都说那么多?
<madper> cfy: 你是去每一篇帖子, 都贴上了 rs说ugly python的那篇文章了吧?~
<cfy> madper: 事实情况是有妹子（好像是）求学什么语言好。。。然后我好像在推荐ruby。。。
<madper> cfy: 只是说自己是妹子... 我还可以说 ofan 是妹子呢.
<cfy> ofan: 妹子好
<cfy> madper: 对的。。。所以很多人回复，我也凑凑热闹。。。主要我回的太少了。。。。。所以就py版面回的也占一部分了。。。。
<madper> cfy: IsoaSFlus 给你个例子.
<madper> cfy: typo...
<madper> IsoaSFlus: echo 'ti" eas" fleia "  ' | sed 's/\" */\"/g'
<IsoaSFlus> 谢谢了
<IsoaSFlus> 我研究研究
<madper> IsoaSFlus: 你去google一下正则表达式或者正则替换. 或者捧本小骆驼书去看, (记得是第七第八章) , 半个小时就搞定了.
<\rs> madper: ?
<madper> \rs: ????
<madper> \rs: 没跟你说话, 马甲哥... 只是提到了你的文章~~~
<IsoaSFlus> 小骆驼？
<\rs> cfy: 這網是啥？
<cfy> \rs: 统计水木发帖的
<\rs> IsoaSFlus: 精通正則表達式
<madper> \rs: 那本好难的...
<madper> \rs: 59页就讲环视了, 但是那本书600+页...
<Hiso-android> ..
<madper> cf
<Hiso-android> 那是个巨坑啊。。。
<cfy> madper: 否则怎么叫精通？
<madper> cfy: 用 mobile org吗?
<madper> cfy: 也对...
<cfy> madper: 看来才知道好，谁看谁知道。。。
<Hiso-android> 精通。。。对我来说早了点
<\rs> madper: 很多篇幅是語言相關的，java perl python什麼的，都可以忽略
<cfy> madper: 环视其实不难啊，
<madper> \rs: 也有讲如何解析正则语法的..
<madper> cfy: 不难, 但是我觉得学到环视, 就够了
<madper> cfy: 恩, 我最多也就用用环视...
<Hiso-android> 墙内伤不起
<cfy> madper: 不用。。。因为下架了。。
<madper> cfy: 好吧...
<\rs> madper: recursive descent?
<cfy> madper: 我现在也少用正则。。。用得少了。。。。。
<madper> \rs: nfa/dfa
<madper> cfy: 哦, 还有一些提高正则匹配效率的技巧, 那本书. 不过我没看...
<cfy> madper: 精通正则里全说了
<cfy> madper: 不过么，。。。我现在可能全忘了。。
<\rs> clustering (?:) named capture (?<NAME>)  固化分組(?>)
 * madper 心情不好, 想看电影...
<\rs> the little book of semaphores.pdf
<banban> madper: 看呗～
<cfy> banban: 啊斑斑
<cfy> banban: 求电影
<banban> cfy: 你喜欢看哪种类型的啊
<banban> cfy: 我说  你怎么也要看电影
<cfy> banban: 心情不好
<cfy> banban: 看什么好？
<banban> cfy:  我想想哦
<banban> cfy:  忠犬八公的故事
<cfy> banban: 这。。。还有别的么？
<worm> 今天怎么集体心情不好求电影看？
<banban> cfy: 一时想不起来了，要不你看戏剧嘛，big bang 前三季
<worm> 之前在QR 922上面吧所有想看的电影都看完了……
<banban> cfy: 喜剧
<banban> wzssyqa: 师弟～
<duanhuiqiang> 我能在这里问其他发行版的问题吗？
<worm> duanhuiqiang: As you like.
<jiero> cfy:  看完黑镜三步曲了？
<qweeee> 这个需要注册名字吗？
<cfy> banban: 全看过了。。。三季。。。。
<jiero> qweeee: 随意。
<cfy> banban: 就差最近更新的那个没看。。。
<cfy> jiero: 这啥？
<qweeee> ：jiero  谢谢
<banban> cfy: 哦  那你看doctor who吧。。。我特别喜欢看
<duanhuiqiang> opensuse-12.2-amd64搞不定支付宝插件了，~/.mozilla/plugins目录下已经生成.so文件，但是firefox就是不显示这个插件
<jiero> cfy:  http://tv.sohu.com/s2012/blackmirror/
<sevk> jiero s, ⇪ 黑镜-黑镜全集(1-3全) - 搜狐视频
<qweeee> 哪个国家的片子啊
<worm> sevk = ^k^ = kk ?
<sevk> worm, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍧ 
<qweeee> :-D
<banban> cfy: 那你看起司猫吗。。。。
<qweeee> ;-)
<cfy> banban: 没看过。。
<banban> cfy: 所以让你看啊 很好看的。。。。
<banban> 哈哈
<jiero> cfy: 看那些看了之后想要自杀的片子最好了。
<cfy> jiero: .....
<cfy> jiero: 我要治愈的。。。。。搞笑的。。。
<cfy> jiero: 你。。。。
<cfy> banban: 好，我看你介绍的。。。
<cfy> jiero: bad guy...
<jiero> cfy:  人类衰退之后
<jiero> cfy:  http://movie.douban.com/subject/5985869/
<sevk> jiero s, ⇪ 人类衰退之后 (豆瓣)
<banban> cfy: 恩 我失恋的时候就是看了 备长炭和起司猫以及快乐大本营。。。。。。
<banban> cfy: 你咋心情不好了我说  也失恋了不成 哈哈～
<qweeee> 有好点的灾难片推荐啊
<madper> ... cfy 你好有意思说你心情不好....
<madper> banban: ToT
<happyaron> banban: 拜见banban姐
<banban> happyaron: 小蓉头好久不见～
<banban> madper: 也推荐你看啦 哈哈
<happyaron> cfy \rs 折腾鬼
<qweeee> 岛国动画片
<happyaron> roylez: 主席好
<madper> banban: ...
<jiero> cfy: 怎么了怎么了怎么了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 折腾多少了？
<jiero> happyaron: 蓉蓉头冒出来了
<happyaron> jiero: 额，罗姐也在啊
<banban> happyaron: jiero 喊你名字更有意思 哈哈
<jiero> 。
<\rs> happyaron: 沒你折騰……各種網絡工具數據庫dpkg...都不懂
<jiero> \rs 你的都是不固定的，对别人来说，更像折腾
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 基本完事了
<wzssyqa> banban: 师姐
<banban> wzssyqa: 乖～ 哈哈～
<happyaron> \rs: 肯定没你折腾啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 好的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 那个double free，yyc已经在他的repo里修了
<happyaron> 你可以去试试看啊
<\rs> jiero: 沒懂
<jiero> \rs 感觉折腾工具的不如折腾语言的折腾。
<happyaron> +1
<happyaron> wzssyqa: raring的vbox guest dkms有bug，装不上
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没法和host共享文件，悲剧。
<happyaron> jianghu: 慧慧？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你说的configtool需要怎么着来着？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 需要用upstream的master
<happyaron> wzssyqa: qt-wrapper的位置移动到libexec了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 看到了
<happyaron> 嗯
<wzssyqa> happyaron: fcitx直接抓snapshot吧， 看那长补丁好头疼
<happyaron> wzssyqa: gbp-pq，跟抓snapshot没区别。。。
<cfy> banban: 我觉得我要孤独终老了。。。。
<cfy> banban: madper 这温拿还刺激我。。。我。。我。。。。
<happyaron> 每次都是apply之后一rebase，然后就出来了那个超长的patch
<jiero> cfy: 你？不会吧。为什么要孤独啊。如果你随便，逮着个就不孤独了。
<cfy> banban: 嗯。。　happyaron　也刺激我。。。
<jiero> cfy: 还是你有心 - 要刺激你别人都把孩子给你看了。。。
<cfy> 各个温拿。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 谁把孩子给我看了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 神
<happyaron> cfy: 看孩子？啥时候连孩子都有了？
<cfy> jiero: 不都是挂在网上的么。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<jianghu> ha
<jianghu> happyaron: a?
<jianghu> 什么乱七八糟的
<happyaron> jianghu: 额。看错了
<happyaron> jianghu: 以为是jianghui呢
<madper> cfy: 失恋的也叫温拿?!
<madper> cfy: 下午刚刚失恋... 哭死....
<jiero> madper cfy 。。。
<banban> madper: 怎么这么突然啊。。。。
 * jiero 测试结果显示100%直觉，直接没情感。
<banban> cfy: 你才多大啊  就要孤独钟老。。。
<ofan> \rs: 用过attoparsec没
<banban> 什么是温拿。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> banban:  losers
<cfy> madper: 你。。。。。
<cfy> banban: 我有这个感觉。。。
<banban> jiero: 为啥叫温拿啊 也不是音译啊。。
<cfy> madper: 你反正妹子多。。。
<jiero> cfy 和 madper  抱头哭吧。
<banban> cfy: 你让姐姐我qingheyikan啊。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 把 jj 切了，就可以孤老了
<jiero> banban: 搜索结果是温拿乐队以前叫losers
<banban> -help
<banban> --help
<banban> -h
<banban> --h
<happyaron> banban: 已经没bot了。。。
<happyaron> banban: 没可以玩的bot了
<banban> 唉 怎么都不管用啊。。。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 别着急，我都不急
<banban> happyaron: 这。。。bot过年还没回来啊
<worm> sevk: Are you still having vacation?
<cfy> jiero: 。。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你看蛋蛋都没在意
<sevk> worm, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍨ 
<cfy> jiero: 蛋蛋是高帅富！！！
<jiero> jiero: 我是穷矮搓。
<worm> Bot还可以玩啊
<jiero> cfy: 35再急吧。
<cfy> cherrot: 又碰到个企鹅
<jiero> cfy: 还有 12年。
<jiero> cherrot: 额嗯嗯。。你在啊。
<worm> cfy: Gentoo企鹅?
<cherrot> cfy, 又？
<madper> cfy: 不一样的.
<madper> jiero: ....
<cherrot> jiero, 回帝都了
<cfy> worm: q
<cfy> worm: qq
<happyaron> banban: 貌似不回来了。。。
<cfy> madper: ...........
<cherrot> f
<cherrot> madper, momo
<jiero> madper 这会儿没东西挡在你和 cherrot 之间了
<cherrot> madper, 快  maplebeats 不在
<cfy> maplebeats
<iyzsong> papapa -o-
<cfy> 怎么记住的。。。。
<cfy> 这么长。。
<madper> .......................................
<jiero> cherrot: 帮我写吧。
<madper> cherrot: 还没跟你面基过.
<cherrot> jiero, OK
<madper> 也没跟cfy面基过
<madper> 哦, 还有罗姐.
<jiero> madper: 上次你不来。。。
<madper> jiero: 错了... 原谅我... 抱抱~
<worm> 你们怎么约炮的？！
<madper> worm: 洗干净菊花
<worm> Then?
<\rs> worm: gentoo用戶？
<worm> 日常用Ubuntu，有一个在USB Stick上面的Gentoo。
<worm> 不过这次去南极看到了不少Gentoo penguin...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: virtualbox要悲剧一段时间
<happyaron> wzssyqa: debian #691148
<happyaron> 那我换kvm吧。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: fcitx
<wzssyqa> 你看看吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: fcitx还是configtool
<worm> 为什么我同时开两个IRSSI窗口，只有一个能用iBus打中文？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那个我在弄
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我先把虚拟机折腾下。。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 好
<void1> 去南极？
<nopcall> 我最近重新分区了 把旧系统迁移到新的分区上。现在有个问题是 我不能休眠唤醒了。。
<nopcall> swap分区的位置也设置正确了。
<nopcall> 我使用的3.7.4的内核 并使用tuxonice  grub2
<nopcall> 可能是什么原因导致的呢？
<nopcall> 内存10G swap只有8G
<\rs> worm: -> weechat
<CyrusYzGTt> ram 15.6G swap 5.5G
<CyrusYzGTt> nopcall§ uuid
<nopcall> CyrusYzGTt: 我也试过uuid了 也不行
<nopcall> 我使用hibernate脚本来休眠的 在log里 只有休眠的记录 没有唤醒的记录
 * cnfczn hello everyboday
<happyaron> boday是啥
<worm> 是typo...
<cnfczn> happyaron: 噗...我英语没及格过..
<cnfczn> happyaron: 我还在想,kk怎么这么就都没打酱油
<cherrot> git subtree 貌似比 submodule 好多了
<cnfczn> tmux的安装选项有个 vim-syntax支持是做什么用的啊?
<cnfczn> 好像是关联相关的vim语法,不是太理解,有安装过的朋友介绍下吗?
<ofan> \rs: attoparsec 好快！
<madper> happyaron: http://www.ichacha.net/boday.html
<sevk> madper s, ⇪ boday是什么意思_boday中文翻译_音标_读音_用法_例句_查查在线词典
<\rs> ofan: two-phase barrier
<cnfczn> ....
<happyaron> 上次折腾vbox已经是10.04的时候了。
<banban> happyaron: 我现在还在用vbox 呢
<banban> 最早是8.04的时候。。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> banban: 我是说自己折腾vbox的软件包。。。
<happyaron> 我一直在用vbox，这次系统带的又不给力了，只好自己动手
<banban> happyaron: 哈哈～原来如此～
<banban> happyaron: 好好弄哈
 * cherrot 都是前辈。。
 * \rs 都是前輩。。
<banban> *LOLOLOLOLOL*
<banban> 别人的星号是怎么打出来的啊
<banban> happyaron:  cfy madper Linux有木有好玩的游戏啊，机械迷城那种的就行。不要网游
<banban> jiero:
<banban> wzssyqa:
<wzssyqa> banban: hi
<banban> wzssyqa: Linux有木有好玩的游戏啊，机械迷城那种的就行。不要网游
<wzssyqa> banban: @高铁泰安站
<banban> 嘿嘿～
<wzssyqa> banban: 不玩游戏
<banban> wzssyqa: 你要回北京了？
<banban> 吃过饭了吗
<wzssyqa> banban: 嗯，悲剧否
<wzssyqa> banban: 木有
<wzssyqa> banban: 准备啃饼干
<banban> wzssyqa: 还行，今天貌似是春运回流高峰第一天
<banban> jiero: 出来～
<wzssyqa> banban: 是滴
<banban> wzssyqa: 你手机用什么登录的irc
<wzssyqa> banban: 侥幸买上票
<wzssyqa> banban: 用的本
<banban> wzssyqa: 有钱人 坐高铁
<wzssyqa> banban: cmcc
<banban> 网呢？
<banban> 哦
<wzssyqa> banban: 买不上站票了
<banban> wzssyqa: 以前泰安有高铁吗
<jiero> banban: 呃。回来了。
<wzssyqa> banban: 随着京沪高铁开通的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 虚拟机怎么样了
<wzssyqa> banban: 要等俩小时
<jiero> banban:  看看 http://lgdb.org 找？
<sevk> jiero ⇪ t: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<banban> jiero: 你玩啥啊
<jiero> banban: 那个机械啥的。。。我不太喜欢。
<banban> jiero: 那是列表，我才不看。。。。
<banban> jiero: 哦  我就是喜欢探索性的游戏
<jiero> banban: 我啊，我是战争贩子。
<wzssyqa> banban: 你们什么时候开学？
<jiero> banban: 你的硬件配置？
<jiero> banban: 3D的还是2D的？
<cherrot> jiero, minecraft好玩吗
<jiero> cherrot: 应该好玩吧。
<cherrot> jiero, 对游戏一点兴趣都米有了
<banban> jiero: 没啥配置。。。。所以我说以前玩机械迷城的。。。。
<banban> wzssyqa: 正月14报到
<wzssyqa> banban: 学生就是爽
<jiero> banban:  epicinventor.com 这个好玩。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Epic Inventor | Side-scrolling Action RPG! (@ epicinventor.com)
<banban> wzssyqa: 都没锅十五，美啥哦。。。
<banban> jiero: 那是啥呀。。。。怎么还点com啊
<jiero> banban: 虽然是 .com ，但是应该没啥大碍。
<jiero> cherrot: 恩。游戏啥的。看破了就完结了。
<suviiv> ?
<jiero> cherrot: 那么 ： 那个怎么写呢？
<suviiv> 终于用irssi登录ubuntu-cn了
<wzssyqa> suviiv: 恭喜
<suviiv> 谢谢 还有很多指令需要学习
<jiero> banban:  试验结果如何？
<banban> jiero: 装了仨
<banban> jiero: 一个类似卡丁车的  其他两个不会玩。。。。
<cnfczn`> 信息量好大
<cnfczn`> 噗,我的名字,怎么还了.
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<cnfczn> - -#
<suviiv> 卡丁车？
<suviiv> 感觉这个信息收到的慢啊
<banban> jiero: 我回来啦～
<jiero> banban 玩Sugar’s Delight
 * jiero 邪恶了
<cherrot> TPLINK的USB无线网卡在linux上能用么？
<banban> jiero: 那是啥？
<banban> jiero: 吃蛋糕呢 嘿嘿
<suviiv> 怎么没人说话？
<IsoaSFlus> yo
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 放鞭炮什么的，最讨厌了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 现在屋外又有人在放鞭炮。
<PS-REAL> 0.
<cfy> ofan: .
<cfy> ofan: 又给你推销出一个。。。。。
<cfy> madper: 温拿早
<cfy> 怎么都没人呢？
<happyaron> .
<cfy> happyaron: 你在啊
<happyaron> .
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§  wo zhi zhidao ibus-libpinyin & ibus-handswrite .. bu neng use
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 好的，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://xianguo.com/book/reader/6jGz
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ 《没被折腾过的员工没有好未来》/ 交班前的魔鬼训练 - 鲜果读书
<happyaron> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ;`)
<cifer> hello
<sevk> cifer, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<jiero> cfy: 蹭饭呀？
<cfy> jiero: - -!
<cfy> jiero: 罗杰
<madper> cfy: mobile org 没搞定呢还..
<cfy> madper: ....
<cfy> madper: 没那么难搞吧。。
<madper> cfy: 我的mobile设备从dropbox下载的时候, 总是提示checksum failed
<madper> cfy: 我了个擦...
<cfy> madper: 我看看app store里有没有。。
<cfy> madper: 还是没。。。
<\rs> madper: 有啥concurrent computing方面的推荐读物？the little book of sephamores相当好
<hougelangley> 不晓得各位有没有用Steam For Linux
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 没有，配置不行，而且无法购买
<hougelangley> UbuntuTalk: 可以购买的，用支付宝搞定
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 支持支付宝？
<hougelangley> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我还以为只支持paypal呢
<jiero> 没有用，没有想要的游戏。
<hougelangley> 而且不一定非要用客户端进行购买操作，能够在网页上进行购买操作
<hougelangley> 支持的交易方式非常多
 * jiero 只会为免费游戏付钱
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 要是火炬之光，无主之地支持Linux，我可能购买
<hougelangley> 不过上面出彩的游戏也不多，现在来看也就是反恐精英起源最出色。
<trying> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOPjfrkLslI&hd=1
<sevk> trying s, ⇪ YouTube - Skyfall: Hundreds injured as meteorite wreaks havoc in Russia's Urals
<trying> 慘, 真的有人因此而死了, 近百人進醫院
<trying> http://cs308430.userapi.com/v308430395/4ff2/HHexubsYwSw.jpg
<hougelangley> UbuntuTalk: 从我的观点来看，Steam应该会在近段时间内将所有基于Source引擎开发的游戏都移植倒Linux上，要是其他的就不好说了。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 刚刚下载了一下，发现没有速度
<trying> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2279020/Russian-meteorite-Moment-meteorite-exploded-doctors-treat-500-people-injured.html
<sevk> trying s, ⇪ Russian meteorite: Moment meteorite exploded as doctors treat 500 people injured | Mail Online
<jiero> 纯技术流的游戏在中国没啥市场。
<jiero> 或者没啥占有率
<jiero> 只有限制技术型的才流行。。。
<hougelangley> 哪种游戏称作纯技术流？
<jiero> Quake 3
<jiero> TA
<jiero> 还有各种非仿真模拟游戏
<jiero> 哦。错了，仿真模拟
<jiero> 容易搞成不平等的游戏才流行 -
<hougelangley> UbuntuTalk: 下载客户端没有速度，还是通过市场下载？Steam在成都、上海、北京都有镜像，下载游戏历来都是满速。
<trying> @_@
<trying> 有人聽說剛才隕石撞擊嗎?
<jiero> trying: 没办法，俄罗斯就是那个运气。
<hougelangley> trying: 那个不是什么新鲜事
<jiero> trying: 被陨石砸的最多的就是俄罗斯吧。
<jiero> trying: 确实 500 连环简直不可思议，俄罗斯人有中国这密度？
<jiero> 制作毁灭性杀人游戏 - 会被原谅吗？
<trying> o_O"
<jiero> trying: 你的美国同伙进行操控陨石实验成功了
<trying> 等一下還有一顆會經過地球
<trying> http://www.nasa.gov/topics/solarsystem/features/asteroidflyby.html
<sevk> trying s, ⇪ NASA - Asteroid 2012 DA14 – Earth Flyby Reality Check
<jiero> trying: 精确计算然后诱导陨石砸向俄罗斯
<trying> 看起來大約在 4AM 時, 往西南方的天空可以看得到
<trying> 經過地球時, 距離才兩萬多公里遠
<jiero> trying: 天灾造成的房屋损失不在商品房保证范围内
<jiero> trying: 你知道吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] steam安装包只有1M左右，但是更新好慢呀
<trying> 當然 :p
<jiero> trying: 你是哪里人啊。
<trying> 台灣
<jiero> trying: 哦。挺远的
<trying> jiero: -_-"
<jiero> trying: 问问你，台湾女的是不是会喜欢吵 - ？
<jiero> trying: 我的印象是那样，会不会太偏激了。。。
<trying> jiero: 請定義, "吵"
<jiero> trying: 讨论时说话快且废话多。
<trying> jiero: 說話快且廢話多, 因人而異
<cherrot> jiero, 台湾女很文明吧。。你看看大陆妹。。
<trying> jiero: 但相對較為女性化的女性, 會較常發生
<trying> jiero: 先不論實際性別為男/女, 你知道男性化和女性化的差異吧?
<jiero> trying: 不知道。。。
 * jiero 认为男女应该一样。。。
 * jiero 懒到底。
 * jiero 支持男女统一化。
<trying> jiero: 你應該沒女朋友 :-)
<jiero> trying: 对。
<trying> jiero: 你應該沒辦法有女朋友 :-)
<jiero> trying: 想都不想
<trying> jiero: Do you gaoji?
<jiero> trying: 男女都一样。
<trying> jiero: 那我會建議你別到台灣, 因為你會發瘋 XD
<jiero> cherrot: 通用道德奇怪。。。
<jiero> trying:  所以我也看不惯澳大利亚
<trying> jiero: 男性女性化, 或是女性男性化, 是台灣社會的常態
<hougelangley> UbuntuTalk: 那个下载有110M左右，不晓得仁兄的网络是什么情况，我下载大概30分钟左右。
<jiero> trying: 哦。
<trying> jiero: 澳大利亞比台灣更開放多了, 特別是性產業
<jiero> trying: 女性男性化？男性化不是理性？
<trying> jiero: 性侵案幾乎為零的國家
<jiero> 较为原始的男性化的意思。。。
<trying> jiero: 男性 == 理性?
<trying> jiero: 那戰爭怎麼來的? :p
<jiero> trying: 额。不是吗？
<jiero> trying: 理性容易偏执。
<jiero> trying: 不同道理就出争端
<trying> jiero: 這讓我想起這張圖
<trying> http://comic-king.com/upload/info_pic3/mlgve92i20121223122527.jpg
<jiero> trying: 哈哈。
<cfy> banban: - -!
 * jiero 现在不期待日本了，因为想起来，那是一个还用“敬语” 的地方。。。
<jiero> cfy:  banban 你们怎么了？
<jiero> cherrot: 有没有帮我写出一部分啊。
<banban> jiero: 什么啊
<cherrot> jiero, 木有 今儿粗去了
<trying> jiero: 講那麼多... 大家還不是一直在下載櫻花妹演的片子 XD
<cherrot> jiero, 对咯，你是要分析很多这种页面吗？
<cherrot> jiero, 因为感觉用javascript更上手一些
<jiero> banban: 不知，问 cfy
<jiero> cherrot: 恩。js 应该更好。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 不很多，每天几次。
<cfy> @_@
<jiero> trying: 额啥啊。
<jiero> cfy: 城府鸭。。。
<cfy> jiero: - -!
<jiero> cfy: 遐想 - 对了 有个词形容 舒心的叫做  qian 意 还是啥？左面一个心部首，右面是包围起来的“夹”|字 是不是？
<jiero> cherrot: 额，纯 js 能行？
<cfy> jiero: 惬意
<banban> jiero: 那是惬意。。。
<cfy> banban: 嘻嘻 比我慢
<jiero> xiayi？
<jiero> 怎么读？
<cfy> qieyi
<banban> jiero: 你怎么都笨成这样了。。。
<banban> qie
<banban> qie yi
<jiero> 惬意
<cfy> banban: 还是比我慢。。。
<jiero> 哦。
<banban> 我快。。。。。。。。
<cfy> banban: lol
<jiero> 对了。
<cfy> banban: 我快。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<banban> jiero: 我和cfy到底谁快。。。
<jiero> 两个小家伙
<cfy> 肯定是我 cc banban
<cfy> jiero: 你说
<banban> 什么啊。。。。
<jiero> 我这里是 cfy  快
 * happyaron smilence
<banban> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。没天理了 明明是我快 可能我网速不给力 我弟弟下电影呢
<cfy> banban: 唉，你就承认了吧
<banban> happyaron: 小蓉头 ～
 * jiero 要败了。要找工作啊。。。
<happyaron> banban: banban姐好
<cfy> banban: 小斑斑
 * jiero 的家里蹲结束了
<banban> cfy: 汗 我比你大
<cfy> banban: 不承认
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<banban> 。。。。。。。。。
<sinxccc> 话说有人听说过 BTI systems 这个公司么……
<cfy> maplebeats: 企鹅
<jiero> sinxccc:  你不是去 thoughtworks 了么。
<maplebeats> cfy, ......
<sinxccc> jiero: 一定是认错人了…
<jiero> maplebeats: 你不是被企鹅叼走了枫叶了。
<maplebeats> jiero, ......
<sinxccc> jiero: 从来没跟 thoughtworks 打过交道的说
<jiero> sinxccc: 哦
<jiero> maplebeats:  饭团你好。企鹅都不吃你。
<sinxccc> 前几天面过了这个公司，不过网上基本搜不到啥有用的信息，心里没底
<jiero> sinxccc: 深藏不露。赶紧去问美国政府。
<sinxccc> jiero: 好，那我去问问-_-#
<jiero> 17 楼  oneleaf	： 依山傍水，前池塘后竹林，屋旁再加2亩菜园，足矣。 <---- 把一叶勾出来了。。。
<jiero> 有在南京的吗？
<jiero> 南京消费水平如何？
<jiero> 话说，南京在哪里。。。
<cfy> jiero: 其实我是85的，哈哈哈哈哈
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> jiero: 怎么大师下线了？
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<jiero> cfy。。。
<cfy> jiero: 小弟弟
<jiero> cfy: 我对你的印象彻底改变了。。。
<cfy> banban: 小妹妹
<cfy> jiero: 怎么了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你也会说笑话了
<sinxccc> j
<cfy> jiero: 我现在很严肃的好么
<sinxccc> jiero: 很久以前在南京
<jiero> cfy: 。。。85的话。你去问问 banban吧。
<jiero> sinxccc: 哦。很久就算了。。。我5岁去过
<cfy> jiero: 你几几年的？
<sinxccc> jiero: 那我比你近……25岁的时候在
<jiero> cfy:  87
<banban> 你们比啥年纪啊。。。。
<jiero> sinxccc: 哦。
<jiero> banban: 你也来？
<cfy> jiero: 小弟弟
 * jiero 心态平和。。。
<happyaron> 你们都比不过我，哈哈哈
<jiero> cfy:  。。。。。你骗人骗了我好久
<banban> jiero: 你知道我哪年的吧我记得
<jiero> banban: 额，公开与否是你的权利
<cfy> jiero: ........
<banban> happyaron: 我知道你哪年的。。。别冒充老成哈。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 小朋友好
<banban> jiero: 不能公开呗
<cfy> 反正你们都比我小 哈哈
<happyaron> 本来就是比小朋友你们几个比不过我，哈哈
<banban> 这里90左右的同学居多。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 额，不见得吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 我说你们。。。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 额，没人说话了。
<cfy> 睡觉时间快到了
<jiero> cfy: 为什么今天吐露了？
<jiero> cfy: 你也和 adam 一个级别的闷骚？
<cfy> jiero: happyaron: banban: 好吧，我还是90年生的。。。
<jiero>  cfy 。。。
<cfy> jiero: 开个玩笑
<cfy> jiero: 大叔好
<cfy> banban: 斑斑姐
<cfy> happyaron: 小朋友好
<cfy> :D
<cfy> 在连续接收了3年的BSD杂志订阅以后。。。
<cfy> 我终于找到了退订链接。。。
<jiero> cfy:  你终于。。。让邮箱活着了。有的人死了，邮箱还活着。
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<happyaron> 唉，这两天突然好伤感。
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮睡啊睡 - 今天我被说了，设计不成熟，再来
<cfy> jiero: 不是。。。。我大概订了几个月。。就烦了，扔到垃圾邮件里了。。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 很多感慨
<cfy> happyaron: jiero: 今天又收到了。。。仔细一看。。。原来有。。
<cfy> happyaron: ... 你不是温拿么。。。。
<happyaron> 温拿是啥意思
<jiero> happyaron:  losers
<happyaron> 没明白
<happyaron> 我又不loser
<cfy> 明明是高富帅的意思。。。
<cfy> jiero: 你别曲解
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 对的
<happyaron> 我个头不高不矮，穷人家孩子，长相一般一般。
<jiero> happyaron:  创建于1973年的温拿，前身叫做“Losers”（失败者）,那时的阵容除了谭咏麟，钟镇涛，叶智强，彭健新，还有陈百祥兄弟俩，可惜壮志未酬团先散，完全应了取名“Losers”
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> 这几年发生的事情有点多。
<cfy> happyaron: 网络词汇，源自英文winner的音译，表成功者的含义。
<happyaron> 感觉变化太快也太大了。
<jiero> happyaron: 你是齐眉男儿。
<happyaron> jiero: 啥意思
<cfy> happyaron: 你是说私事么？
<happyaron> cfy: 生活的方方面面
<jiero> happyaron: 。首先，你是齐眉，然后你是男子汉
<cfy> happyaron: 哦
<jiero> 哈就这样了
<cfy> jiero: .
<happyaron> jiero: 齐眉是啥意思。。。
<jiero> cfy: 私事难道和公事分开么。
<jiero> happyaron: 我的记忆里 - 你的眉毛是连在一起的，所以被。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 哦
<happyaron> 是连的
<cfy> jiero: 如果非私事 那就讨论下。。。 cc happyaron
<jiero> cfy: 知道特征了吧。
<cfy> jiero: .
<jiero> cfy: 我有啥？
<cfy> jiero: 不明白。。。好困。。。
<jiero> cfy:  困吧困吧。 - 我想要睡眠魔法。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 好吧。你很厉害
<cherrot> kk呢？
<cherrot> sevk, Are you kk?
<cherrot> sevk, hi
<sevk> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍯ 
<cherrot> sevk, where is your source?
<cfy> cherrot: 企鹅
<cherrot> sevk, where is your source code?
<cherrot> cfy, hi~
<cherrot> sevk, 你的源代码在哪
<cfy> cherrot: 我碰到一个企鹅的hr...
<sevk> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍯ 
<cherrot> cfy, 漂亮不？
<cfy> cherrot: 这我不知道
<cherrot> cfy, 你没看人家啊。。
<cfy> cherrot: - -!
<cleamoon> test
<sevk> cleamoon, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<cfy> cherrot: 我在QQ群里碰到的
<cherrot> cfy, 一直在低头看腿么。。
<cfy> cherrot: - -!
<cherrot> cfy, lol 是猎头？
<jiero> cfy cherrot ？ hr 是女的？
<cherrot> jiero, 大部分是～
<cfy> cherrot: 反正不是猎我的。估计是
<cherrot> cfy, 推倒他 企鹅就是你的了～
<cfy> cherrot: @_@
<cfy> cherrot: 我喜欢2，3，4，5，6，7，8，9，10线城市，比如杭州
<cherrot> cfy, 苏杭生存起来也不太容易了
<cfy> cherrot: 总比北京好吧。。。。
<happyaron> 为啥我最近遇到的HR是男的。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 因为你是帮你妹子看么。。
<happyaron> cfy: 不是。。。
<cfy> happyaron: ............那是因为你gaoji么？
<happyaron> 不是。。。
<happyaron> 只是碰见了个HR，是个男的。。。
<cfy> @_@
<\rs> cherrot: 不在企鵝了？
<maplebeats> 为什么我遇见的HR也都是男的。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 你就不要解释了
<jiero> cherrot: 是企鹅？
<cfy> maplebeats: gaoji无疑了
<cfy> lol
<cherrot> cfy, 对 比帝都好多了
 * jiero 到好奇 腾讯企鹅是 男是女
<maplebeats> cfy, 你才gaoji，我有妹子的
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你还有妹子？
<cfy> maplebeats: 哦？复合了？
<cfy> cleamoon: 小朋友好
<cherrot> \rs, 还在企鹅啊
<cleamoon> cfy, 老鬼们好
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你们都gaoji货色
<cherrot> jiero, 什么是企鹅？
<cfy> maplebeats: 还是上次说得那位么？
 * maplebeats 我用事实证明了，我不gaoji
<cfy> cherrot: QQ
<cfy> maplebeats: 还是上次说得那位么？
<cherrot> jiero, Q哥哥，后来有了Q妹妹。。
<maplebeats> cfy, 恩
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 恭喜
<cfy> jiero: 有一位温拿出现了 cc maplebeats
<cherrot> maplebeats, 只是还没追到对的人 cc madper
<banban> happyaron: 小蓉头很帅的。。。也很高 瘦瘦的  是我心目中典型的技术男形象 哈哈～
<cherrot> happyaron, 求王道～～
<happyaron> banban: 额
<cherrot> maplebeats, 咋 纷纷呵呵？
<happyaron> cherrot: 啥叫王道？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 分分合合？
<maplebeats> banban, 技术男的形像和高也有关系？
<cherrot> happyaron, 照片呀～
<maplebeats> cherrot, 没有
<happyaron> cherrot: 额，没有。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 分分合合我早就分了
<banban> maplebeats: 有点吧。。。不能太矮。。。。。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 就是。蓉蓉很帅- 的。。。。。。照片在网上还是很显眼的
<happyaron> 额
<jiero> banban: 你在说 hamo 么。1.。
<cherrot> happyaron,阿蓉 给个照片呗～
<banban> 小蓉头害羞了啊 哈哈～
<maplebeats> banban, 高度要多少？170以上还是180以上。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 没有啊。。。
<banban> jiero: hamo我没见过  真人照片都没见过
<maplebeats> happyaron, 爆照
<happyaron> jiero: 蛤蟆看上去很强壮
<jiero> cherrot: 不用，网上搜索 happyaron就有了
<banban> maplebeats: 175以上吧。。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 把你收集的照片打包求一份
<maplebeats> banban, 哎，不达标，不幸福
<jiero> maplebeats: 要求 180+
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 260+
<banban> maplebeats: 那你是南方人应该。。。。
 * maplebeats :(
<maplebeats> banban, 南方人穷，喝不起牛奶，都长不高= =
<banban> maplebeats: 肿么啦。。。。
<banban> maplebeats: 错 是光照与气候原因
<maplebeats> banban, 我感觉不像啊，我妹妹都已经和我一样高了。。。新一代= =
<maplebeats> banban, 人类还要光合作用？
<banban> maplebeats: 哦。。。。是亲妹妹吗
<jiero> maplebeats: 女的初一就160，我初一才148
<maplebeats> banban, 不是。。。
<banban> maplebeats: 那就对了  看亲妹妹，身高的遗传力还是很高的
<maplebeats> jiero, 那是你发育慢= =
<jiero> maplebeats: 所以啊。你发育慢
<cleamoon> jiero, 我初一才140...
<maplebeats> banban, 我感觉现在的孩子都挺高的，比我们当年厉害多了
<jiero> cleamoon: 哦。我初一比多数人晚半年多。
<banban> maplebeats: 营养好了。。。会起一定作用的
<cherrot> banban, hamo的照片毁三观 还是别看了
<maplebeats> banban, 会起很大的作用吧，我觉得= =
<banban> cherrot: soga。。。。。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 我初一比多数人晚将近一年呢...我10月的.....
<banban> maplebeats: 没有很大 最多占30%的作用
 * maplebeats 其实IRC里应该定个规矩，进来的时候必需爆照片。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 如果这样说。。。180cm 在我远近亲戚的30岁以下男里，属于最矮层次。
<cherrot> jiero, 你的家族都这么高？
<maplebeats> banban, 30%啊！！1变1.3哇。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 额。都交给我好了
<jiero> maplebeats: 我会尊重你们的。
<banban> maplebeats: 我是说最多
<jiero> cherrot: 不是，我没家族
<banban> 而且 不是你那么算的，这是个群体参数
<maplebeats> 好吧，这个是统计学上的了。。。
<cherrot> banban, http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/files/2012/07/DSC_6699a.jpg 哪个是？这里有你咩？
<jiero> cherrot: 我家是南方人基因，我180cm最高了。。。但是和北方基因的远方亲戚比，就矮一截了。
<cherrot> jiero, 你让我175的情何以堪
<maplebeats> jiero, ....你基因真多
<leave> 今晚这么热闹。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你让我这个没有175的情何以堪
<jiero> maplebeats: 你是闷骚，一般都不高
<leave> 我刚好175
<cherrot> happyaron, http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/files/2012/07/DSC_6699a.jpg 哪个是你？中间是你妹子么？
<cleamoon> jiero, 我是北方人呀...哪有那么高呀.....
<jiero> cherrot: 靠近他的是老婆
<cherrot> jiero, 哪个是 happyaron 呢？
<jiero> cherrot: 齐眉大侠
<maplebeats> 一个一个的标示出来，谁是谁啊
<cherrot> jiero, 右2吧？看上去符合 banban 姐的标准
<cherrot> banban, 右一就是hamo未来的样子
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<leave> 哈哈
<jiero> cherrot:  hamo 人家多白净啊。
<maplebeats> 噗
<cherrot> jiero, 我说的是体型～
<leave> 偶像级
<cherrot> happyaron, 我貌似看到了……花园凉拖……
<jiero> cleamoon:  是吗？我高中在宿舍里10人高度排第5
<jiero> cleamoon: 在我长大的院子的30人里 - 高度，倒数第一。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 那不是挺高的吗...
<jiero> 这你信不？
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<banban> cherrot: 那不是hamo吧
<cleamoon> jiero, 我在高中连在女生中都排不了第5.....
<cherrot> banban, 不是，不过那是hamo的未来
<cleamoon> jiero, 你院子里都什么人....
<cleamoon> jiero, 篮球选手院？
<banban> cherrot: 半仙。。。。。。。。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 你院子里阳光真充裕。。
<happyaron> 右一不是蛤蟆
<jiero> cleamoon:  你和 alvin_rxg 真。。。
<happyaron> 蛤蟆没去gnome asia
<banban> 其实我更喜欢左一那种的。。。。。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, ......怎么了？
<jiero> cleamoon: 一样高？
<cleamoon> jiero, 我又没见过他....
<cherrot> banban, 就因为他没穿花园凉拖么？
<banban> cherrot: 。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 你们都该和那个日本食人魔学习。。
<banban> jiero的眼睛很漂亮
<cleamoon> jiero, 什么食人魔？...还有为什么？
<cleamoon> banban, 哪个是jiero？
<jiero> cleamoon: 吃了荷兰美女的食人魔
<cleamoon> .....
<banban> cleamoon: jiero不在里面
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> banban: 谢谢赞扬
<cleamoon> ......
<jiero> cherrot: 其实很阳光也许没关系，这里被无数医院出来的蚊子叮咬，可能我们的基因有些变化了。所以高点点。
<banban> 去睡了
<maplebeats> jiero, 有关系的，你要光合作用
<banban> 晚安各位
<maplebeats> banban, 晚安:D
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。你个树果，当然需要
<jiero> banban: 晚安
<banban> 晚安～～
<jiero> cleamoon: 你太不可思议了。。。我的照片都发了无数次了。。。你都没看过
<jiero> cleamoon: 差异啊。我太自恋
<cleamoon> jiero, 我在的时候发过吗？
<jiero> cleamoon: 肯定的
<cleamoon> jiero, 那就再发一遍吧
<cleamoon> 对了，做个社会学调查，我想知道这里有多少傲娇？
<leave> 0.0
<leave> 什么是傲娇
<cleamoon> leave, 大体上来讲就是死也不认输的货
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。http://archl.imgur.com/
<sevk> jiero s, ⇪ archl's albums - Imgur
<leave> 哦，那我不是
<jiero> cleamoon: 。你认输么
<cleamoon> jiero, 不认
<cleamoon> jiero, 左上角那个是你还是右上角那个是你？
<jiero> cleamoon: 但是傲娇啥的，分类太不紧密
<jiero> cleamoon: 你猜
<cleamoon> jiero, 你想怎么分类？
<jiero> cleamoon: 点 all 就行了，唠叨什么。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 我猜坐上。你没右上那个那么可爱
<leave> jiero: 你玩那个是什么游戏
<cleamoon> jiero, 最喜欢的图：猫+蘑菇
<jiero> leave:  zero-k
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。你坏
<leave> jiero: 单机？
<jiero> leave: 完全不同于你看到的 -是rts online
<cleamoon> jiero, 事实
<leave> jiero: 哦，这样啊。。
<jiero> cleamoon:  照片交出来
<cleamoon> jiero, 你打算出多少？
<jiero> cleamoon:  30个字 - 快把照片交出来交出来交出来交出来交出来交出来。。。。。。。。。
<leave> jiero: 你90年啊
<jiero> cleamoon: ，
<jiero> leave: 啥。。。
<leave> 。
<leave> 我觉得我样子比你老。。。。
<jiero> leave: 昨天。我被说小了8岁。
<leave> jiero: 0.0   ....23
<jiero> leave:  You will discover my real age very soon.
<leave> how
<cleamoon> jiero, 不够。至少2^30个字
<jiero> cleamoon: 那个。。。只是炸弹吧。
<leave> jiero: 照片都自己拍的啊？
<jiero> leave: 当然。。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 哦，写错了，2^30不同的字。写出来就给你照片。
<jiero> cleamoon: 自动抓取。。。随意字。。。
<leave> jiero: 你还差一辆越野车，就能跑西藏了
<jiero> leave: 什么意思。。。
<leave> jiero: 回来办个摄影展，我肯定去参加，哈哈
<jiero> leave: 你没脱离我的文件夹吧。。。我就那42张照片。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 只要有2^30个不同的字就行
<jiero> 	Steam for Linux正式版发布导致其下的Linux游戏在打折
<jiero> cleamoon: 我要求更改授权
<leave> jiero： 和拍得多少有关系吗。
<jiero> cleamoon: 换另外的授权条款。
 * cherrot 擦 是在看不懂kk的逻辑
<jiero> leave: 怕你看着别人拍的照片。。。
<leave> 。。
<cherrot> sevk, g ubuntu-cn
<cherrot> sevk, deb apt-file
<jiero> cherrot: 。还不睡。
<cherrot> jiero, 再看kk的自动回复是怎么实现的
<maplebeats> cherrot, 什么自动回复？
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子精力好 - 。。。你可以不睡。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 就是想学习一下，对话机器人的数据模型是怎么构造的
<jiero> maplebeats:  kk 被 兔子捉住解剖了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 可惜就找不到个好教材，于是找kk了
<cherrot> jiero, 睡不着呀嘿嘿
<maplebeats> cherrot, 噗，无数个if else构造出来的:D
<jiero> maplebeats: 饭团，你是笑料，快点上
<jiero> maplebeats: 你是甜品+笑点
<maplebeats> jiero, 你才是笑料
<maplebeats> jiero, 你才是甜点
<jiero> maplebeats:  。任务给我就太艰巨了。
<jiero> maplebeats: 我是旁观的
<maplebeats> cherrot, kk的源码在哪？
<cherrot> maplebeats, https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot
<sevk> cherrot ⇪ t: sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<cherrot> maplebeats, 看晕了  fuck sevk
<leave2> 。
<leave> .
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我怎么感觉就是一堆if else啊= =
<cherrot> maplebeats, 看晕了 眼睛里都流出眼泪来了
<leave> 有没有人知道android上哪个软件上irc好点，现在用yaaic
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你那是困了吧。。
<cherrot> leave, 我用的 andchat,除了不好at某人外还挺好用的
<maplebeats> cherrot, 话说，你也懂ruby？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 本来精神着呢 让代码给催眠了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不懂所以才头晕啊
<MeaCu1pa> KK
<cherrot> maplebeats, 看着这么像python...
<leave> cherrot: 我去看看，谢了
<MeaCu1pa> 看我的数行的bot...
<MeaCu1pa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~infernoxu/measnippets/trunk/view/head:/sh/meabot.sh?sort=date
<sevk> MeaCu1pa s, ⇪ Launchpad
<maplebeats> cherrot, 为毛看不懂啊= =，我怎么看怎么像一堆if else...
<cherrot> maplebeats, 找到我要找的东西了
<maplebeats> cherrot, ruby看着好烦，还是py安逸。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 擦 还是没找到自动回复的接口在哪
<cleamoon> 学了py之后才知道，用缩进来标识代码结构实在是太SB了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我看你还是先花半小时把ruby学一下先= =
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 半小时...
<cherrot> maplebeats, 肯定是一个函数啊。。可就是没找到。。
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 我觉得挺好啊，强制大家写的漂亮点
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 一不小心就错惨了
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 如果你能不用函数和类，py也能不缩进
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 那只能说你的编辑器烂
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 别人的代码弄下来很有可能2掉
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 一个tab和空格的错误人能查3天
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 不会啊，写个缩进的程序只要几行
<cleamoon> 漂亮怎么都能强制的...
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: tab? 我的vim永不输出tab...
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 关键是你不知道它具体应该怎么缩进...
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 你自己写个程序帮你缩进，也就是几行搞定
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, python不可能的...程序怎么知道你到底想怎么缩进...
<maplebeats> cherrot, 那里有一堆when啊
<maplebeats> cherrot, check_dic是不是
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: py程序写完以后处理缩进的多了去了，尤其很多人往小平台，嵌入式里放py的，节约文件空间
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不是啊
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你说的kk自动回复是指的什么啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 是那，嘿嘿
<cherrot> maplebeats, 找他翻译成英文后 自动回复的东东
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 嵌入里放py？嵌入里用py本身就是浪费空间的举动...
<MeaCu1pa> 话说写py的很多不是程序员，强制缩进有好处~~
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 举个处理缩进的例子，我以后就用它了
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 有的是人这么干
<maplebeats> cherrot, = =。
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 就是因为不是程序猿所以缩进才SB......
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, 就是就是，像我们这种业余人士经常写py...
 * maplebeats 有缩进强迫症。。。
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 问题是那些非程序员比程序员牛逼的多，话语权在他们手里
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 不弄强制缩进，被他们搞死
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 那些学霸，一年出几个paper的，根本不鸟你小程序员
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 根本不是这些问题好不好...
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 你看有谁用py写大程序？py的编写效率还不如c呢...
<cleamoon> py的程序基本过了1000行就没法看了
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 外面忽悠的“大”程序很多都是py 堆起来的shit
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 哪有这么惨。。。
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 为什么要care效率？本来就是粘合剂，效率自有针对效率的东西去解决
<cleamoon> 一个缩进错了就无数错误代码
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 除非是1000行if else。如果是实打实的代码1000行就乱的不行了
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 不是执行效率，是编写效率。
<cleamoon> 执行效率没有几个人会去和c比吧...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 你是指，py经常推倒重定么= =
<maplebeats> 重写
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我觉得是推倒换语言写...
<cleamoon> 本身python的出现就是为了解决c/c++编写效率低，结果还弄出来一个编写效率更低的
<maplebeats> 如果一开始设计逻辑没问题的话，py速度很爽啊
<cleamoon> python适合小程序
<MeaCu1pa> :) 写prototype你不能说他编写效率低...
<MeaCu1pa> cleamoon: 这个有点意思 http://code.activestate.com/recipes/576704-python-code-minifier/
<sevk> MeaCu1pa ⇪ t: Python code minifier « Python recipes « ActiveState Code
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 只有小程序才能一开始的设计最后还能使
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 这个程序异常的2呀......似乎没有任何用.......
<MeaCu1pa> 睡觉睡觉
<cleamoon> MeaCu1pa, 晚安
<cherrot> maplebeats, 放弃了  貌似被阉割掉了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 就是智能对话的功能
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你们还放假呢吧？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我觉得找api更现实= =
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 恩
<cherrot> maplebeats, 恩 我是困糊涂了 碎叫去
<maplebeats> cherrot, 晚安
<cleamoon> cherrot, 安
<maplebeats> 话说，ubuntu好多软件都是用py写的吧？
<cherrot> maplebeats, API倒没意思 想比葫芦画瓢自己做一个玩玩的
<maplebeats> cherrot, 那得要一个很强大的字典吧，我想
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ubuntu自己没多少软件吧...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, ubuntu软件中心:D
<maplebeats> 速度这么慢，搞不懂
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 那个才几行代码...
<maplebeats> 其实我觉得ubuntu很早就应该出一个SDK了
<maplebeats> 我觉得深度的几个软件挺好的= =
<maplebeats> 除了强大的CPU/内存占用率。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, SDK做什么？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 深度做什么了？我没用过
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 深度的几个软件
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 还做了个GTK+的封装。。可以是gtk2的
<maplebeats> 都是py的。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 深度网站好SB...拿个mac当样机不怕被人告...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 上面又没有苹果标志。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 除了software center我没看到深度还有什么软件呀...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 苹果还不让别人的笔记本长成这样子？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 深度截图，深度音乐，深度影音
<maplebeats> cleamoon, github上有他们的源码
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 肯定不让...这在国外当天下架...
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 影音和音乐就是做了个前端而已...截图也很容易写...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 中国没有外形专利吧？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 有。没人管罢了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 是呀，前端。。。不然还能有什么
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 有本事自己做个内核...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 我记得全球有外形专利的好像没几个国家呀
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 难道我记错了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 还有个好消息，在欧盟电脑程序不允许申请专利.....
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 反正欧盟和美国和日本有。其他地方不知道
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 噗，反正在中国不管就对了。。。
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 不过目测以现在的速度发展下去，没多久就要开始管了。。。现在下电影/音乐越来越麻烦了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 海盗党在欧盟有7%的支持率...所以欧盟暂时还不敢有大动作...
<cleamoon> 中国什么都有可能
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 7%就不敢有大动作了？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 欧盟太弱了啊
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 在欧盟议会有一个席位呀
<cleamoon> 民主的地方政府想做什么很难的
<cleamoon> 反正像什么跨省之类的绝对不敢
<maplebeats> 噗。。。
<maplebeats> 弱爆了。。
<cleamoon> 上次就让一个电信公司公布一个人下载用的ip，一个官司打了12年
<cleamoon> ip号公布了，但是ip的数据库都删除了...
<cleamoon> 所以还是没法查...
<maplebeats> = =
 * cherrot 擦 看到猫娘计划大脑振奋了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我了个擦
<cherrot> maplebeats, 而且之前想得太简单了 基于词库和权重来挑选答案的话，远没有把分词结果扔进神经网络再拿结果有意思～
<cleamoon> 还有一瑞典女的，在美国帮男朋友杀了两个警察，美国怒了，判了她两个无期徒刑，然后她申请回瑞典服刑，美国26年才批，回国2周就释放了.......瑞典解释是不认为她有危险了.......
<cherrot> maplebeats, 唯一需要的就是性能足够强大的机器了呗
<cleamoon> cherrot, 做一个siri的前端就好了
<cherrot> cleamoon, 那没意思
<cherrot> maplebeats, http://www.nekonazo.com/nekotan/
<sevk> cherrot s, ⇪ 猫娘定制あい ～ Nekotan Custom AI
<maplebeats> cherrot, 去租super computer吧= =
<maplebeats> 其实我觉得siri很2
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我擦 看不懂日语真心捉急
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 是很2呀
<cleamoon> cherrot, maplebeats懂，他宅
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我晕，这货不就是黄小鸡么
<cherrot> maplebeats, 比它聪明
<cherrot> maplebeats, http://baike.baidu.com/view/6525335.htm
<sevk> cherrot s, ⇪ 猫娘计划_百度百科
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 谁说宅就懂日语
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 大部分不都懂吗？
<cherrot> maplebeats, http://oekaki.so/wiki/%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5
<sevk> cherrot s, ⇪ Oekakisoli Wiki
<cherrot> sevk, 你个傻子
<sevk> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍙ 
<maplebeats> 真晕
<maplebeats> cherrot, 快去用py3写一个bot的lib，让我直接import :D
<cherrot> maplebeats, 真心想学了 :)
<maplebeats> cleamoon,  你这大部分是怎么来的。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哪怕只实现很小一部分功能 也很有趣
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我坐等。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我认识的5个宅里面呀
<maplebeats> cherrot, 上下文关联我觉得好难
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 宅的人是不会让你认识的
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我也觉得 她怎么办到的。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我同学...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 你XX，所以你同学也是，所以没有代表性
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 看nature language processing
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我会一点日文不是那个原因，我同学会日文完全是宅出来的
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 我还是比较喜欢伸手要库，而不是自己做= =
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 呃
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 两年210部动画的熏陶。然后他就会一些了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我喜欢自己做...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 其实日语我是会听一点，不会读和写。。。看动漫看多了。。。。上次看一个动漫，看了十分钟才发现没有字幕= =
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 对了，有个乐的，我一周末看完了place to place，里面男主叫IO，结果我们组宗教介绍用的是JUPITER的卫星IO，然后物理期末考试最后一道大题考得也是IO......
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 那就叫会呀
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 学点基础和50音图就能入门了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, .....
<cleamoon> 信宅不挂科~
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 毛线，我挂了这么多科怎么解释
<cherrot> maplebeats,http://www.zhihu.com/question/20060159/answer/13847083  感觉好强大……
<sevk> cherrot s, ⇪ 设计和构造一个自动应答聊天机器人都涉及到哪些技术？ - 知乎
<cleamoon> 今天在学校得知大学考试不能查书看公式，我无所谓，结果瑞典人纷纷表示不上大学了，上了也毕业不了....
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 爱不够呗~
<maplebeats> cleamoon, NND，中国大学也不能啊
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 要是能查公式，好多东西都简单了。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我们这里高中可以
<cleamoon> 大学物理可以
<maplebeats> cherrot, 听说最强的语意分析是。。。。论文查重系统？
<cleamoon> 计算机可以带任何打印出来的材料，一本，多厚无所谓
<cherrot> maplebeats, lol 不晓得
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 为什么我们的信号与系统不可能。。。那公式是两篇啊，而且都长得一样
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 最强的是18摸的那个超级电脑...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 18摸那个不能比
<cherrot> maplebeats, 中科院的分词组建这么多年了还比不上人家一个纯python实现的开源库
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 因为中国教育SB呀~ 应该是实际工作能查什么考试时就能查什么
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 18摸那个能说中文么。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, = =，我们都懂的
<cleamoon> cherrot, 中科院就是骗钱的
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 哎
<cherrot> cleamoon, 不全是。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 18摸+google translate
<cherrot> cleamoon, 那个开源库的作者是中科院出来的 lol
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 其实呢，有些理论还是不错的
<cherrot> cleamoon, 比起其他高校，中科院很有良心了。。
<maplebeats> 开源的强大在于人多力量大。。。
<maplebeats> 就是就是。。。
<maplebeats> 像内地这些学校，唯钱是也。。。
<cleamoon> cherrot, 80年代就做出超光速飞船的中科院，现在做得东西只是一盘大棋
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我弱就弱在不懂算法上了。。。
<cleamoon> 你们掏得起钱就来我这里上学吧~ 保证不后悔~
<maplebeats> cherrot, 哎，算法，戳我痛处了
<cherrot> maplebeats, me 2...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 愿意上的掏不起钱，掏得起钱的不愿意上。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 对对.... 我们上不要钱，但是绝大多数人不上....
<maplebeats> GRE是不是很难。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我们不考GRE
<cleamoon> 我们考CAE
 * ofan test
<cleamoon> GRE太偏了
<maplebeats> ofan, 呕你一身
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 噗，反正我肯定是考不过。。。我连六级都过不了= =，四级都是勉强。。。
 * ofan test
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我们这里没有考级.....
<cleamoon> 而且我们高中水平就是不到6级
<cleamoon> 然后就够用了
<maplebeats> 我觉得高中就是六级水平，上了大学后变成四级水平了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 是不是上了大学日语就6级了？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 日语等级是越低越厉害。。。。
<cleamoon> .......
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 所以日语6级就是不会。。。
<cleamoon> ........
<cleamoon> 这个太高级了.......
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 哈哈
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你现在多少级？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 6级
<cleamoon> .......从真新镇出发时干翻了小茂所以6级了吗~
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 。。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 对了，你看过那个证明pokemon是NPC的论文了吗？巨乐的论文
<maplebeats>  cleamoon 我看不懂英文
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 所以才要看呀
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 链接
<cleamoon> http://www.google.com
<sevk> cleamoon ⇪ ti: Google
<leave> 0,0
<cleamoon> 扫雷和超级玛丽也都是NPC，我们这些年都是在玩些什么呀......
<leave> cleamoon: 文章题目可以给个吧
<cleamoon> leave, http://arxiv.org/pdf/1203.1895v1.pdf
<sevk> cleamoon ⇪ t: {"content-length"=>"0", "content-type"=>"application/pdf"}
<cleamoon> 有一个写的比这个好，懒得找了
<leave> pdf
<leave> 连翻译都省了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 丫还不睡
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我已经睡着了啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, ...
 * cherrot 睡觉去了。。。各位安
<cleamoon> 安
<maplebeats>  安安
<cleamoon> 反正你们放假，等我睡了你们再睡呗
<leave> 安安安
<cleamoon> > "安"*10
<sevk> cleamoon, 安安安安安安安安安安
<leave> 安×11
<cleamoon> > "安"*100
<sevk> cleamoon, 安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安
<leave> 卡壳了吧
<cleamoon> 卡壳了，这绝对没有100个
<cleamoon> > "安"*10000
<sevk> cleamoon, 安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安安
<AndChat|70356>  a
<AndChat|70356>  
<apple>  
<leave> 还是比较喜欢yaaic的风格
<kk>  05:26
<inode_lf> hello
<kk> inode_lf, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<^{^> 大家好
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<^{^> 😄
<^{^> hi
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<jiero> cherrot 。。。
<^{^> 哦
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-16
<jiero> 哦。都没在
<jiero> gfrog: 工作了？
<MeaCulpa> 哎上班真累
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这就上班了？
<sikao_lfs> 今天ubuntu发飙了?这么多更新,居然有187M,跟不跟是个大问题.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩
<sikao_lfs> qt的,flash的.libreoffice的,openjdk的......太壮观了点吧...
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 还好
<ofan> 每次arch更新都400M+
<sikao_lfs> ofan: ....没玩过,不过听起来很牛...不晓得有没有人被坑过....
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 坑啥
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 好像说是有时候更新,结果更新的东西出问题,然后坑一片人...
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 哦 是有时候会
<MeaCulpa> 出问题了就提bug啊
<MeaCulpa> 全世界人同时升级比你慢慢的交错升大版本安全的多
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo这里就是，你干过的傻事情全世界早有千百人干过了，这是莫大的安全感
<MeaCulpa> Rolling 更有安全感
<yc4891> 我喜欢 arch better than gentoo, etc
<yc4891> :)
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢Arch Wiki better than Gentoo Wiki, just Wiki... 
<yc4891> gentoo 跟 freebsd 是在耗费生命,个人使用感受
<yc4891> 哈哈
 * ofan Wiki is everything
<MeaCulpa> yc4891: why?
<MeaCulpa> yc4891: Gentoo和FreeBSD耗费的是CPU Time, not yours
<MeaCulpa> yc4891: 难道你喜欢看着包管理的stdout刷屏？
<yc4891> maybe
<onlylove> http://www.hdlf.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=309908
<^k^> onlylove s, ⇪ 【ctdisk】2013央视春晚 玖月奇迹-中国范儿[1080I/636M/TS] - 『1080i 现场』 - 雷锋高清影视 - Powered by 阿俗 & berwe www.hdlf.net
<sinxccc> yc4891: gentoo 比 FreeBSD 更耗费
<yc4891> MeaCulpa: no
<onlylove> 这个谁帮忙给下一下……
<MeaCulpa> yc4891: Then 你只是耗点CPU Time, 同时看个A片玩个游戏聊聊天睡睡觉没压力
<MeaCulpa> 春晚有啥两点么...
<MeaCulpa> 据说刘谦为了防止大家戳穿他，把云迪卖了转移视线...
<yc4891> 时间成本
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你也要看a片?
<yc4891> 他看b片
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 举个例子嘛，也看啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 咋？
<yc4891> 重要是also 字眼
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我以为有老婆的都不看片
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 一起看不可以么
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 竟然还有卖 HIB 赚钱的。。。http://steamcn.com/t74961-1-1
<^k^> jiero s, ⇪ [H] HIB的2种老包和IR的3种老包 [W]每份40 RMB - □-Steam交易中心 - 【中文Steam社区】 - [SteamCN]
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> ofan:  MeaCulpa 想看美国的
<MeaCulpa> H1B?
<ofan> jiero: youporn.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ youporn.com)
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  Humble Indie Bundle
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你没看过？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 看过
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Steam小白多
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你现在在国内了啊，迅雷啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 额。干嘛。下载多没意思。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 迅雷离线...
 * jiero 分区还剩 4GB
<jiero> 本来就不喜欢下载东西
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你看到的一切都是下载来的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 浏览器帮你下载网页
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我不看就不下载了 对吧。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就是那个意思啦
<jianghu> 什么都在下载
<MeaCulpa> en
<\rs> arch wiki爲什麼這麼好
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 现在的js, html5下载的很厉害
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。没关系，反正用户一般不注意
<jiero> \rs: 大概是因为物以类聚
 * jiero 知道 Ubuntu Wiki不好是C家故意捣鬼。。。
<MeaCulpa> 现在的浏览器显示个东西下载的数据比一个Qt4 lib还大，尼玛我真看不出web有啥好
<MeaCulpa> Arch 本来就选择少，所以集中了Best Practice
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 用 firefox？
<jiero> firefox os ，纯web
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 啥浏览器都一样
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那个，2B
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为没的选择，你就只能接受了
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu也有wiki?
<jiero> 当有好的时，会选好的，没有好的，就别想了
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu论坛不错，质量不说，量大，啥样的人都有
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有充满了 apt-get install 的
<MeaCulpa> 其他发行版基本文档就很一般了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Fedora也行
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo用户太懒，定制完了就几年不变，不好
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Fedora用户大多是Make a living on Linux不是Live on Linux, 没价值
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Ubuntu不是么。。。
<jianghu> 用来用去 还是ubuntu
<sikao_lfs> 对了.根据我的经验,为啥有时候我linux下载抢局域网带宽.居然抢不过迅雷下载.....很奇怪的事情...对方居然把带宽抢光了.我linux都抢不过他....
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Ubuntu大部分还是Live on Linux
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 迅雷开了自家后门吧，又不是纯的单协议下载
<jianghu> 其实没区别
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 哦。找质量好的源。aria2c就抢过了
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 实验过
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 不过也就打平手
<MeaCulpa> aria2c之类没有最新的电驴闭门协议之类
<MeaCulpa> 这市场都是eMule之类搞坏的
<onlylove> sikao_lfs: 要是抢过迅雷就麻烦了
<sikao_lfs> jiero: MeaCulpa 呢.我也加油,说实在的,被迅雷抢过,让我在同事面前很没面子...希望能找回场子...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 迅雷是不是无限量的发请求？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是，不是web吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是web
<onlylove> sikao_lfs: 迅雷可以把你带宽吃的满满的，让线上只有它一个应用可以动弹
<sikao_lfs> 不是web的.他好像是迅雷啥会员...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 纯web, 没啥好说的
 * MeaCulpa 迅雷会员
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
 * MeaCulpa 迅雷会员, aria2c 10 connection还不错
<sikao_lfs> onlylove: 是啊..太霸道了.真的是把我的流量从巅峰搞到低谷...
<MeaCulpa> 对迅雷不必手软
<\rs> jiero: 什麼叫c家故意搞鬼讓ubuntu wiki不好
<jiero> \rs 来回搬迁。。。
<jiero> \rs 没有指引用户去wiki的想法
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 他意思大概是让文档烂一点，让大家不得不依赖Support
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 恩.好,我用你这个去跟他们再斗一回.
<onlylove> sikao_lfs: 你要收拾迅雷，只有一个办法，在路由上动手
<jiero> \rs 对了。
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 大家都去wiki显得太安静~~
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 迅雷挺好的嘛...
<\rs> o
<MeaCulpa> 至少迅雷刚出来时候很好
<MeaCulpa> 至少迅雷刚出来时强迫你全盘共享，让那些不共享不上传的，没法自私，我很赞同
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 回家的时候帮人装系统，下载7的系统盘，用emule是100K，用迅雷是1M
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那是2004还是05年吧。能达到350kb/s的下载速度。也就迅雷了。
<onlylove> jiero: 表示目前自家宽带还没到那速度，没用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是自家资源，人家投资了网络和存储，有此速度也是正常
 * jiero 这才发现8年，网络速度没涨啊。。。
<jiero> \rs 至于为啥 debian wiki动静不大，我就真不知道了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 速度涨了，路由加了2跳
<jiero> happyaron: 为啥感觉 debian wiki不算活跃呢。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Debian的还是太多Make a living on Linux
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 用Linux来工作，养家糊口，搞研究的，是不会在Cumminity上花精力的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 速度从 350kb/s 加到了 450kb/s ，价格仍然是 600元每年。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我这里号称20m/s, 1k2一年
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 上行2m, 不许开80之类
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 要求高啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我还是喜欢以前8M的ADSL
<MeaCulpa> 主要是国内路由太烂，要跳去GFW
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 20m/s 的不是 ADSL2+？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 20m/s的是FTTH
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 魔都ping日本200, ping 北美300你说这啥破网
<jiero> 按照计划，上海市2011年宽带速率达到8M，2012年的宽带要提速到16M，2013年要达到30M，2014年50M。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 家里到gfw的延迟居然高于穿越太平洋的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为人多了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我家魔都郊区，早期有不限速的adsl, 后来被取缔了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: ping香港呢？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 100
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还不错
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不错个毛
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ping HK 100 ping Singapore 120
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我这里ping美国300也常见。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 穿越南中国海比穿越gfw还是快得多
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 要是我们国内能20毫秒走完，岂不是安逸的多
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  额。如果那样。就可以国内安稳的玩FPS了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我不相信 这能实现。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 是啊，几年前我周末还在日本Frag小日本呢
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 爲什麼不去顧那些能折騰的人去寫wiki？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 几年钱我ping 日本80
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 几年前ping 日本80-, Quake没压力
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 6年前我ping美国120
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 现在2xx, 我railgun基本要对着空p打
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实。澳大利亚本地ping都能达到 150
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 后来人家直接把我T了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 澳大利亚的基础设施和东亚，东南亚比差太多了
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  Sauerbraten 就不会，100ping和500ping差异都不大 -
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不会啊，近战shotgun之类区别太大了
<MeaCulpa> 远战railgun之类就别提了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。也是
<MeaCulpa> ping 太高影响别人，一般都会把我踢了
<jiero> 如果开阔为主的游戏。就不怕了
<MeaCulpa> 那就要算提前量
<jiero> 远距离对技术要求高些？
<MeaCulpa> 也算合适，200m外中国ping日本就算是有5级的风
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 当然不是
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国人比较推崇远距离而已
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 近了对移动和瞄准要求更高
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> 远距离了对踩点要求高点
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国文化使然，崇拜狙击，崇拜运筹帷幄
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 遍地正面问题
<jiero> 烟雾弹/烟雾产生装置这类的武器少了些。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我国文化贬低正面冲突
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呵呵。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 看过杀手Leo么我
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 看过杀手Leo么? 就Jean Reno, Natalie Portman
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没
<MeaCulpa> jiero: "越是NB的杀手越是有能力靠近他的猎物"， 所以杀手从狙击开始练起
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 到后来都是匕首，腹部向上刺穿横隔膜
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 中国喜欢差距大，最好超级英雄不伤一丝一毫。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，文化使然
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 东亚都这样，动画片，动作片里，正面对敌的老模子一般都不得好死
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 最后的胜利者都是些边咳嗽边躲一边的货色
<jiero> 胜利者。。。
 * jiero 喜欢故事中主角一个一个死，一个一个换，
<jiero> imadper: im adder
<imadper> ....
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 为什么我看到 imadper 会想到 im adder ？
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 蝰蛇？
 * MeaCulpa 的鼠标.... Death Adder
 * MeaCulpa 同时用三个一样的鼠标
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 世间唯一的左手版了
<MeaCulpa> 以前Logitech曾有左手版本，后来没了，只能投靠Razer
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 左手版鼠标有那么少吗？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 少
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我记得微软有左手版的，但是国内要一盒子买，5个，凑不到合伙人
<MeaCulpa> 不过我不喜欢微软鼠标，太大
<\rs> imadper: 求下載 fat tree 論文
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  中国不是最适合团购？
<\rs> http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.896/spring04/handouts/papers/fat_trees.pdf
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 关键问题是我们这里哪怕是左撇子都是右手鼠标
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我国本来左撇子就少
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 稍等.
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我怀疑我天生是左撇子，后来被爹妈强行弄过来的，否则怎么会那么笨...右手手指很不灵活
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 也是。中国传统外加汉字左手写比较麻烦
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 据说左撇子是恶魔
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 世界都是少数服从多数的文化。
<MeaCulpa> jiero:竖过来写就不麻烦
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你在袋鼠国经手过左手鼠标么...
<imadper> \rs: 地址对吗?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 用毛笔写不麻烦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 话说，我其实是因为左手不会打字...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。没见。
<imadper> \rs: 走ssh也下载不了...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃？什么意思啊。。。这怎么可能。打字只是碰键盘吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 左手打的不好
<\rs> http://www.cs.kent.edu/~javed/class-CXNET09S/papers-CXNET-2009/FaLV08-DataCenter-interconnect-p63-alfares.pdf 能下載了
<^k^> \rs s, ⇪ Welcome to Computer Science
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 左手玩FPS控制不好键盘
<\rs> imadper: 剛纔以爲被牆了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是么。我以前都是右手控制游戏方向的。。。左手不会。。。
<MeaCulpa> 说道墙
<\rs> imadper: 在上海我基本失去翻牆能力了……
<MeaCulpa> 貌似FaceBook这几天解禁了？
<imadper> \rs: ... 我翻墙之后, 都不能访问google了
<imadper> \rs: 我了个擦...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实可以练的 - 见到了和我一样能左右手同时操作螺丝刀的家伙。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你的ssh还不错，多少钱，我可以入股
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我这边不能用了已经...
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我一般工作左右手鼠标键盘都可以，但是FPS是精细活...
<\rs> imadper: The\ Little\ Book\ of\ Semaphores.pdf 非常非常好
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我买的是4rmb/month
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我的昨天还可以
<jiero> imadper: 便宜啊。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过, 在公司里访问不了了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...太便宜....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<imadper> jiero: 恩, 便宜. cc MeaCulpa
<imadper> \rs: 讲信号量的?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那我酒不资助你了，除非哪天你vpn
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哪天有缘见面，请你金钱豹
<\rs> imadper: en
<imadper> MeaCulpa: :-)
 * \rs 外出
<imadper> \rs: 好, 我去看看, 这东西我需要!~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我们去金钱豹喝杯咖啡，就走
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不, 我要吃...
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 显得阔气~
<jiero> imadper: 要吃，找神。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不, 我要吃.....
<imadper> jiero: 恩.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 怎么才能有ipv6?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你说你要买ipv6的ip?
<MeaCulpa> 没听说过
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 想全程走ipv6
 * MeaCulpa 突然想起来节前开始写个bot...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不知道，我还没怎么玩ipv6
 * jiero 不明白 ipv6 有什么用。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这个ssh支持ipv6, 我在学校的时候, 连这个ssh, 用插件下载youtube视频, 速度2mb/s
<imadper> jiero: ^^
<jiero> imadper: 有没有网盘支持下载的？
<jiero> imadper: 除了迅雷。
<jiero> 除了 vps
<imadper> jiero: 什么意思?
<jiero> imadper: 直接下载到远程服务器- 因为速度快吧。
<jiero> 然后拖回来
<imadper> jiero: qq
<jiero> imadper: 额。
<jiero> imadper: 那是怎么用
<jiero> imadper: 腾讯不能下载 youtube
<imadper> jiero: 不明白你要干嘛...
<imadper> jiero: 哦, 你也没说你要干嘛...
<jiero> imadper: 下载 youtube 视频
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...不错
<imadper> jiero: 我是直接下, 没有用网盘. 不知道什么网盘支持.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这有流量限制么
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没有的话我拿来玩游戏...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你要玩什么啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: EQ2
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那个多老了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: EQ2的公司ban 中国人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 8年了吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 随便玩吧~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没有流量限制.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我只要在登陆的时候欺骗一下，进去了就走直连了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没事, 没有流量限制.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那端的不错，适合youtube
<imadper> 恩.
<imadper> 4块钱, 挺值.
<MeaCulpa> ssh tunnel有时候比vpn灵活
<imadper> 恩, 不过用不久了...
<jiero> imadper: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你不准备续费了？
 * imadper 基于边缘的上网行为分析.   cc jiero 
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 续费, 一直续费到gfw的行为控制让我完全不能使用为止~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哦，你说那个...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我看，等TG玩腻了，直接搞白名单了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 看了一下方教授的文章. dm用得厉害呀...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: tg是啥?
<MeaCulpa> 共
<imadper> 方滨兴有女儿吗? 我娶了她算了.
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 委屈你了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: lol.
<yunfan> imadper: 额 家暴你赔不起
<imadper> yunfan: 这你都想到了...
<yunfan> imadper: 我想到李阳了 赔了几千万呢
<imadper> yunfan: 我不至于吧...
<yunfan> imadper: 越是屌丝越被欺压  你要是超级富豪 说不定杀了人都不用赔一份
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<freeflying> imadper: 你用啥vpn
<imadper> freeflying: 我不用vpn呀...
<imadper> freeflying: 我现在就一个破ssh帐号, 和胖叔共享
<yunfan> imadper: 额 他这么大人呢还蹭你的ssh?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我自己ssh有点慢最近
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我还以为是他反着说呢
<imadper> yunfan: 这个我到是无所谓, 4块钱一个月, 一根冰棍儿钱.
<imadper> yunfan: 哦~  :-)
<yunfan> imadper: 你吃的冰棍好贵
<imadper> yunfan: 其实我不吃冰棍儿的... 不过我楼下的和路雪真的是4块钱..
<yunfan> imadper: 你吃的啥棍
<imadper> yunfan: 等我给你找图片.
<freeflying> imadper: ssh翻墙还稳定？
<imadper> yunfan: http://www.meishij.net/%E5%92%8C%E8%B7%AF%E9%9B%AA%E5%8D%83%E5%B1%82%E9%9B%AA%E6%A3%92%E9%A6%99%E8%8D%89%E5%8F%A3%E5%91%B3
<^k^> imadper s, ⇪ 【图】和路雪千层雪棒香草口味百科 - 美食杰
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 稳定啊
<imadper> freeflying: 很怪, 可能得看isp吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 关键是断了可以立即重连，比vpn方便
<imadper> freeflying: 或者看地区. 我家电信就可以, 公司电信通, 就不稳定
<freeflying> imadper: 速度如何呢
<imadper> freeflying: 早上能看youtube 720p, 晚上就只能480p了...
<freeflying> imadper: 不会被封啊
<imadper> freeflying: 暂时还没有... 谁知道以后会不会呢...
<onlylove> 求有账号的帮下载个视频
<onlylove> http://www.hdlf.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=309908
<^k^> onlylove s, ⇪ 【ctdisk】2013央视春晚 玖月奇迹-中国范儿[1080I/636M/TS] - 『1080i 现场』 - 雷锋高清影视 - Powered by 阿俗 & berwe www.hdlf.net
<imadper> freeflying: 其实, 从技术上来看, 就算gfw不知道这个ssh服务器的存在, 也是可以通过上网行为分析, 得出我链接的是一个ssh-server的. 所以被封是早晚的事情, 只要他们乐意.
<freeflying> imadper: gfw现在不是都基于流量监控的了吗
<imadper> onlylove: 我只有chinahdtv的帐号.  http://www.cnhd.com/details.php?id=30300&hit=1
<^k^> imadper s, ⇪ CNHD ChinaHDTV :: 登录 中国高清网 CNHD ChinaHDTV 分乐网 - Powered by p2pnow.net
<imadper> freeflying: 不光是流量监控... 不过deep learning跑不起来. 没那么强的运算能力.
<yunfan> imadper: 呵呵
<onlylove> imadper: 万一方校长要用天河1A跑呢
<imadper> yunfan: 看方校长的文章没?
<imadper> yunfan: 看完觉得, 以后真的没法翻强了
<imadper> onlylove: 也没准儿要用龙芯.
<onlylove> imadper: 没啥，咱再开发新的协议什么的，墙现在不是拿V6地址没办法么？
<imadper> onlylove: 不. 一样的. 什么协议都一样的. 他不用分析你的数据内容的
<yunfan> imadper: 不就是那个流量的？
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 他有很多流量的, 我说的是那个: 基于机器学习的流量分类
<yunfan> imadper: 就是那个么 我不是还发在这里了
<yunfan> imadper: 办法都有 只是难度提高而已
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 05年还在用朴素贝叶斯分类器... 其实也够落后的.
<sinxccc> GFW 真的强大到能跑机器学习的算法？
<imadper> yunfan: 我自己文本分类器都使用的贝叶斯分类.
<onlylove> imadper: 那分析啥，地址？
<yunfan> 你弄个算法消除数据特征也可以
<yunfan> 让满载和空载看起来没区别
<imadper> onlylove: 要是分析地址, 直接白名单就好了... 怎么可能是分析地址?????
<onlylove> 不是skype的静音数据包就很大么
<onlylove> imadper: 那至少要看包头啊……怎么不分析内容
<imadper> onlylove: 不分析内容的 你自己去看论文.
<imadper> onlylove: 不用乱猜了, 真不用分析内容.
<onlylove> imadper: 方校长牛叉到这地步了
<imadper> onlylove: 这个一点儿也不牛...
<yunfan> 主要是他控制着出口
<imadper> onlylove: 2004年，McGregor[16]等人以包长、包间隔时间、流持续时间等作为统计特征，利用EM（期望最大化）算法[17]，通过无监督学习的方式将流量按其类型（如批量传输、小规模传输等）进行了分类。   这笔贝叶斯分类器还弱.
<yunfan> 拥有大量资源  nnd 这资源还是从咱们身上掏钱买的
<imadper> onlylove: 解密你的所有包, 代价太高, 通过可见行为来给你归类, 这才是可行的办法.
<onlylove> imadper: 不是解密所有包，解密包头而已
<imadper> onlylove: 代价太高.
<onlylove> imadper: 不过这个以包长和间隔时间这些……受网络限制吧，比方说网延迟不稳的时候
<imadper> onlylove: kmeans什么的, 不知道他们有没有在用. 直接给你和一帮人聚类, 聚类之后只要知道某个人, 或者有个饵在里面, 就知道你们所有人大概在做什么了.
<imadper> onlylove: 实际上, 这些东西很好用.
<imadper> onlylove: 大量包, 大量人员的情况下, 数据挖掘不会受到这些小时间的抖动而影响的.
<yunfan> imadper: 其实更简单的用途是 比如 轮子升级了无界 然后这边也下几个用用 分析下特征 然后就可以知道哪些数据包可以归类到这个 给你断开 或者监视
<imadper> onlylove: 2006年，Erman[22]等人比较了K-Means、DBSCAN[23]（densitybased spatial clustering of applications with noise）和AutoClass这三种聚类算法。    看来是他们已经用了, 而且很早就用了.
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 我刚才提到了.
<yunfan> imadper: 现在搞不好已经是新算法了 就跟google放的论文都不是最新在用的一样
<imadper> yunfan: 新算法一样的.
<imadper> yunfan: 不过, 一定要做包欺骗还是可以的, 至少我觉得是.
<imadper> yunfan: 而且, 如果只有你一个人用, 不会有任何问题.
<imadper> yunfan: 因为你不会被聚类.
<imadper> only
<imadper> onlylove: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/35757018/
<^k^> imadper s, ⇪ （学术论文，不敏感吧）方滨兴-网络流量分类研究进...
<yunfan> imadper: 是啊 所以我说要开发自己的算法 最好把特征都抹掉 空载时候也发随机数据包
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 是呀.
<wiiw> 如果太随机,一看就知道有问题. 最好伪装成视频,图片,flash,pdf 之类
<imadper> yunfan: at&t语法里面, 没有 org指令?
<imadper> yunfan: 那个.org跟intel语法里面的 org不一样诶...
<yunfan> imadper: 不知道 我过年在家看arm指令集
<imadper> yunfan: ... ... arm好玩吗?
<onlylove> arm一点也不好玩
<yunfan> imadper: 还成 原来arm7的时候有32个寄存器 不知道为毛现在少了
<yunfan> arm有些指令好挫
<yunfan> 比如RSB
<imadper> yunfan: 降低成本?
<yunfan> 也有些指令完全是为具体任务优化的 带多个动作 感觉跟x86一样了 不如mips好
<yunfan> imadper: 主要是有了sub 我不知道为毛要有个rsb 除非是a-b以后立刻b-a
<imadper> yunfan: arm本来就在添加一些复杂点儿的指令吧.
<yunfan> imadper: 过几天有人送我rpi或者是升级那个
<yunfan> imadper: 到时候哥就正式步入arm asm界了
<imadper> yunfan: asm... 用来干嘛?
<yunfan> imadper: 写小东西呗  驱动 forth什么的
<yunfan> microlib
<imadper> yunfan: 驱动很多时候都不用汇编了.
<yunfan> imadper: 所以效率才不高嘛
<yunfan> 不过写汇编不能跨平台 这个开发效率就跌下来了
<ofan> llvm
<yunfan> llvm就高阶了  risc上肯定要损失性能的
<yunfan> gnu gcc在mips上根本不用延迟槽 就nop填充 这要是专门写mips汇编的人 肯定要利用上的
<imadper> yunfan: nop
<imadper> yunfan: nop不占用cpu吗? 还是必须得hlt?
<yunfan> imadper: 就是空跑呗
<imadper> yunfan: 哦, 那天我nop, cpu占用率还挺高.
<yunfan> imadper: 反正mips架构透视那书是这么说的
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, mips没有hlt指令?
<jianghu> eubuntu是什么东东
<yunfan> imadper: 你在高毕业设计？
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 刚开始搞.
<imadper> yunfan: 过年那几天没有写.
<kk> imadper, 不要玩机器人
<imadper> kk: ???? 我都没跟你说话呀!!!!!
<kk> imadper, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍣ 
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 搞
 * imadper 我擦, 怎么kk突然蹦出一句...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦...
<imadper> kk: 傻bot...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩，刚开始搞
<kk> imadper, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍣ 
<MeaCulpa> 擦...
<ofan> yun
<MeaCulpa> kk: 二
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<ofan> yunfan: naive了吧
<ofan> llvm就适合底层跨平台
<yunfan> ofan: 我没说不适合啊 我只说浪费点效率而已
<ofan> 手写汇编效率更差
<yunfan> ofan: it depends
<ofan> 99%
<yunfan> ofan: 那我的目标就是那1%
<yunfan> ofan: 不是想成为1%谁吃饱了撑着用asm
<ofan> 另外那1%都在慢慢变成那99%
<imadper> yunfan: 直接内联汇编吧.
<imadper> yunfan: 多数用c, 个别的用内联, 就够了
<ofan> yunfan: 有空还不如多练算法
<yunfan> ofan: 所以不指望写大软件 写点小的关键的东西就行
<yunfan> ofan: 你这就打错特错了
<imadper> ofan: -1
 * ofan 算法才是王道
<yunfan> ofan: 算法就那样了 除非你新发明个算法 否则有什么意义？
<yunfan> 你写的快排跟别人写的还不是一样
<ofan> yunfan: 你这就大错特错了
<ofan> knuth现在还在研究快排
<ofan> 随机算法搞头很大
<yunfan> ofan: 那又如何 你研究出来了？
<ofan> yunfan: 学习中
<yunfan> ofan: 你的所谓练算法 不过是练习实现 而已
<ofan> \rs: ^^
<yunfan> 我这个写汇编写成熟手还有指望 你想弄个新算法 那就不但要靠努力 还要靠运气了
<ofan> 不说别的，能写个好的随机数生成器就行了
<happyaron> ofan: 想搞算法，先去补数学。
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<ofan> happyaron: 基础算法用不了太多数学
<happyaron> ofan: 那我等你的算法。
<happyaron> :)
<cfy> imadper: hi guru
<ofan> 等我干啥
<cfy> imadper: hi winner
<leave> ◑︿◐
 * kk 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
<GUNDAM> 早～
<jianghu> hi
<kk> jianghu, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<onlylove> kk还没有op呢
<imadper> cfy: ... hi...
<imadper> cfy: LD-Script-mode 好挫
<imadper> imtxc_away: ping
<imadper> 啊蛋和hamo好久不来了
<cfy> imadper: what's LD-Script-mode?
<cfy> imadper: they are fall in love forever?
<onlylove> imadper: 京东卖400的耳机淘宝150敢买不？
<cfy> onlylove: .........
<cfy> onlylove: you jump, imadper jump
<onlylove> cfy: ？
<happyaron> imadper: 他生气了
<happyaron> imadper: 大家叫他外号
<happyaron> 蛤蟆不知道
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后两个都被你ban了？
<happyaron> 没
<happyaron> 应该是他俩不来了吧。
<happyaron> 现在banlist里只有 ofan ban的mosesofmason
<onlylove> 那个一定不要放进来
<onlylove> 不一定什么时候就有人被扔苍蝇
<happyaron> onlylove: 跟 ofan 说
<happyaron> lol
<ofan> 可以把ubuntutalk ban了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ +1
<imadper> happyaron: 哦...
<imadper> cfy: .....
<imadper> cfy: maybe
<imadper> onlylove: 得看哪款了.
<onlylove> imadper: 这怎么讲
<imadper> onlylove: 我不知道那耳机本身值多少钱呀.
<imadper> onlylove: 360有时候乱给价的
<onlylove> imadper: 因为淘宝上也有150的也有399的
<imadper> onlylove: 直接说型号, 我看看150靠谱不
<onlylove> imadper: 亚马逊也是399
<onlylove> http://s.taobao.com/search?spm=a230r.1.6.2.FEn4x6&q=fc707&initiative_id=tbindexz_20130216&cat=50018909&commend=all&atype=b&filterFineness=2&source=suggest&ssid=s5-e-p1&bcoffset=1&suggest=0_2&newpre=null&bcoffset=1&cps=yes&from=compass&ppath=20000%3A21980%3B21357%3A110476769&navlog=compass-Dmore2-p-20000:21980;21357:110476769
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: fc707_淘宝搜索
<imadper> onlylove: 假的.
<onlylove> imadper: 铁三角的，我记得你和ofan对这个不感冒
<imadper> onlylove: 傻铁家的东西, 500以下的别买.
<onlylove> imadper: 那就成了……有人逼我买个试试，说不爽退货……
<imadper> onlylove: ... 搞不懂买低端傻铁的那些人. 图个样子好看?
<onlylove> imadper: bingo，此人外观党
<imadper> onlylove: .
<imadper> onlylove: 刚开始选耳机的人, 最好选那些经典款.
<imadper> onlylove: 不然绝对悲剧.
<imadper> cfy: 要写ld script呀...
<onlylove> imadper: 我没那能力纠正别人的想法，人看上了一个那耳机放在镜子上的图，说是波动了
<GUNDAM> 哎呀  我也想买耳机的说
<imadper> cfy: 不知道att语法里面, 如何制定程序的加载地址, 只能靠链接脚本来指定了.
<GUNDAM> 哎呀  我也想买个老铁的耳机
 * imadper 换耳机不如换首歌来听. 
<GUNDAM> 我现在用的是游戏耳机
<GUNDAM> hifi的买不起
<GUNDAM> 买个低端的体验下
<imadper> GUNDAM: 傻铁500以下的, 跟你的游戏耳机没区别.
<onlylove> 低端的买森海吧
<GUNDAM> imadper,我看中的那款430左右  我擦 ～
 * imadper 低端买拜亚动力.
<onlylove> imadper: 和20~30的没区别？
<imadper> onlylove: 样子好看, 做工好.
<GUNDAM> 拜亚的太JB贵了
<imadper> GUNDAM: ... 别逗了...
<GUNDAM> imadper, 我擦 我没逗你吖～
<imadper> GUNDAM: 500以下, 唯一几款能谈得上素质的, 都是拜亚动力的
<imadper> GUNDAM: dt131/dt235
<onlylove> imadper: 和飞利浦的那些100左右的呢
<GUNDAM> imadper, 拜亚的耳机好挫阿
<freeflying> happyaron: fcitx有ppa不
<imadper> GUNDAM: ... ...
<onlylove> imadper: 看，又一个外观党
<GUNDAM> freeflying, 有阿
<imadper> only
<GUNDAM> freeflying, E17的源
<freeflying> GUNDAM: e17?
<imadper> onlylove: 除非你希望你全家只用飞利浦电器或者别的之类的特殊癖好, 不然没有任何理由买飞机
<GUNDAM> imadper, 起码得好看点点吧
<imadper> GUNDAM: 街边买个onto3吧, 15
<GUNDAM> freeflying, 哎呀  我在opensuse下有E17的源
<onlylove> imadper: 假的吧……
<imadper> onlylove: 恩, 但是样子没变呀.
<imadper> onlylove: lol
<GUNDAM> imadper, 我擦，街边的魔声也才15
<imadper> GUNDAM: 那是垃圾假魔声, 好点儿的假魔声很贵的.
<freeflying> GUNDAM: 我文革fcitx的ppa,你咋正处e17的opensuse呢
<imadper> GUNDAM: http://group.zol.com.cn/2/223_13108.html
<GUNDAM> imadper,我就感觉老铁的一款不错
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 【外观几乎没区别! 真假魔声录音师对比（转自imp3论坛）】-耳机论坛-ZOL中关村在线
<GUNDAM> freeflying, 我看错了
 * imadper 傻铁了解的不多, m50是我比较中意的一款. 不过那个价格, 没必要.
<GUNDAM> imadper, 低端就坳铁的选择多点
<imadper> GUNDAM: 你忘了akg了
<imadper> GUNDAM: 森海低端比铁三角厚道多了. akg的低端也比铁三角厚道.
 * imadper 搞不懂买低端傻铁的人. 
<GUNDAM> imadper, 看了呀，我朋友也买了个经典的K405 好像是405 记不清了
<GUNDAM> imadper, akg的头戴耳机 小小的  看着有点不经用的样子
<imadper> GUNDAM: ... 别yy, 很结实的.
<GUNDAM> imadper, 不过低频很好阿
<freeflying> 又讨论耳机啊
<GUNDAM> imadper, 我擦。看着心荒
<imadper> GUNDAM: 低频好 是个没意义的描述.
<imadper> freeflying: /topic Banned topic: Headphones   :-)
<GUNDAM> imadper, 我听日本动漫音乐和流行乐多，好像不太适合
<imadper> GUNDAM: ......... 不知道你怎么得到这个结论的...
<freeflying> imadper: 不ban
<imadper> freeflying: :-)
<GUNDAM> imadper, XDDD  我猜的～
<imadper> GUNDAM: 别猜了孩子, 找个实体店, 找首喜欢的歌, 每个耳机都试试看. 有个初步的对比.
<GUNDAM> imadper, 好吧～深圳书城下面有AKG的专框 好像
<imadper> GUNDAM: 深圳有jaben吧?
<imadper> GUNDAM: 去akg的柜台, 才能听几个耳机?
<GUNDAM> imadper, 有阿
<GUNDAM> imadper, 在华强北吧
<imadper> GUNDAM: 是呀, 就去jaben吧.
<imadper> GUNDAM: 或者去广州, 反正近.
<onlylove> http://tv.ea3w.com/picnews/136/1364534_1.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 超梦幻透明版iPad 概念机设计组图曝光 -万维家电网
<GUNDAM> imadper, 我是小白阿，去那些地方很容易被骗财的骗色的～ 唔～～～
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: C++ 比 C 复杂多了 ...
<imadper> GUNDAM: 你得有色呀...
<onlylove> GUNDAM: 还会被骗色？
<imadper> onlylove: 之前有个新闻, 说一个中国的男的, 在米国, 喝醉了, 趴在路边的长椅上睡觉, 被一个黑鬼给那啥了
<onlylove> imadper: X，这世界这么疯狂
<GUNDAM> imadper, onlylove, TAT
<GUNDAM> 洗碗去
<freeflying> imadper: 耳机太贵了
<imadper> freeflying: 恩, 不过你有钱, 不怕.
<freeflying> imadper: 有钱早就买了
<imadper> freeflying: 还没买呢?
<freeflying> imadper: 买了个plantronix 975
<imadper> freeflying: 没听说过...
<imadper> freeflying: 估计是啥高端东西.
<imadper> freeflying: 看名字就觉得想是蓝牙耳机...
<imadper> freeflying: 我去查查...
<imadper> freeflying: 查不到都...
<onlylove> http://product.pcpop.com/000220061/Index.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 缤特力975报价,参数,图片,论坛,怎么样,Plantronics 975蓝牙耳机大全_泡泡网
<onlylove> 这个？
<imadper> nics
<imadper> onlylove: 泡泡网是啥?
<freeflying> onlylove: 对啊
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> imadper: 小号的中关村，还有太平洋，小熊在线，it168等等等等
<MeaCulpa> hmm
<imadper> 这么贵, 有钱人...
 * MeaCulpa 发现curl用通配符的时候似乎在多线程...
<onlylove> imadper: 刚人说没钱
<onlylove> imadper: 而且这个是06年的？
<imadper> onlylove: 哦...
<freeflying> fuck, 卖824啊
<freeflying> 谁要，我500转给他
<imadper> 谁买没
<imadper> 谁买m1, 我5k转让.
<freeflying> m1是啥
<imadper> freeflying: 耳机.
<freeflying> 真有钱啊
<imadper> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2.1nMeLV&id=14324287572&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 总代直销 歌德M1 爱丽丝 M1 m1i 新款 千元最佳 现货热销 包顺丰-tmall.com天猫
<imadper> freeflying: 我5k转让...
<freeflying> imadper: 我给你5k韩元吧
<imadper> freeflying: 坏人...
<freeflying> imadper: 5k韩元也不少了好不
<yunfan> android上有什么理财记账软件推荐的？
<onlylove> freeflying: 给泰铢
<imadper> freeflying: 不知道汇率 1000:7吗?
<freeflying> onlylove: 那太多了
<imadper> 津巴布韦币....
<imadper> 1000 00000000 一张.
<happyaron> ... 有才
<onlylove> 这个好……
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我有，一百万亿一张
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 亿万富豪: 酷胖!
<onlylove> 需要一个更大的单位了，亿这个太小了
<yunfan> onlylove: 多了呢 上次我看到一个 G以上的几个数量级单位的名称 额
<onlylove> yunfan: EB PB什么的，可是中文呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 有的 还是zb
<CyrusYzGTt> PB EB ZB
<wiiw> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/app/35-puzzle-brain?hl=zh-CN&utm_source=chrome-ntp-launcher
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: Chrome 网上应用店
<imadper> cfy: ... 大师...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ... big teacher..
<imadper> cfy: big wet.
<onlylove> 浏览器应用商店……
<onlylove> imadper: 用great wet会不会好点
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ huge wet
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/RRbrofa.png
<ofan> \rs: ^^ parsec和attoparsec的差距..
<bird_> 总感觉我的ubuntu的终端输入要慢比键盘慢半拍
<bird_> 能不能设置某个地方改变这个刷新速度啊
<onlylove> 有人去看下论坛不，好慢啊
<\rs> ofan: 什麼插件？
<ofan> ?
<ofan> \rs: 值得vim?
<bird_> 我找到设置了
<ofan> s/值/指
<\rs> ofan: 什麼vim插件？
<ofan> \rs: haskell-mode, ghc-mod, lushtags, syntastic
<ofan> \rs: 还有 haskell-conceal, haskell-fold
<ofan> \rs: hsenv不错，不怕搞坏cabal了
<jianghu> hi
<kk> jianghu, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<jianghu> 总是头一句拿机器人开玩笑
<jianghu> 无聊透顶了这春节过的
<imadper> ofan: 会写ld script吗?
<ofan> imadper: 不会
<imadper> ofan: 哦...
 * imadper 
 * imadper 搞定.
<yunfan> imadper: 好牛
<imadper> yunfan: 什么???
<yunfan> imadper: ld script啊
<imadper> yunfan: 不会写, 刚就写错了... 查了好久的example才搞定...
<imadper> yunfan: 话说, 这东西学会了也没啥用嘛...
<imadper> yunfan: 所以不打算多看了...
<yunfan> imadper: 肯定有用
<yunfan> 话说我在android里就看到一个超级技术含量的应用
<imadper> yunfan: 其实我现在不反感android了, 但是我还是不想写java...
<yunfan> 是mips android上用的magiccode 貌似动态翻译 把arm的so翻译成mips的机器码 让游戏可以跑
<imadper> yunfan: 一丁点儿java都不会, 能搞android开发不? 就用c
<yunfan> imadper: android的虚拟机是dalvik vm
<yunfan> imadper: 可以 android有 NDK
<imadper> yunfan: 其实吧, 不知道ubuntu phone会不会送开发者手机... 如果会的话, 可以搞一搞...
<yunfan> 而且google打算用llvm统一平台
<yunfan> imadper: 我还是喜欢有个vm包裹着  我只是不喜欢专门给java定制的vm
<yunfan> flash那个avm2就合我胃口
<wiiw> android 支持 c/c++ 开发的吧
<imadper> yunfan: 不懂了...
<yunfan> 当然 有人在上面用sdl
<wiiw> 嗯
<yunfan> imadper: flash的action script也是跑在一个vm上的 叫做avm
<imadper> wiiw: 必须支持呀, 不然难道flashplayer用java去写...
<yunfan> imadper: 对了 你可以去看下 haxe.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: index - Haxe (@ haxe.org)
<imadper> yunfan: 去看看.
<yunfan> imadper: 那个号称可以编译到任意主流平台 包括flash的avm2 和android ios等
<imadper> yunfan: 这个高端了.
<yunfan> imadper: 而且貌似是直接输出代码 那个作者原来是搞forth的 我以前还给他发邮件咨询过
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 不过这个意义不大吧.. 我还是可以考虑在某个特定的平台下面开发的.
 * ofan no java
<imadper> yunfan: 先去stackoverflow再问个问题去... 不想写ld script, 看看有没有别的办法...
<fivesheep_> ofan: 现在还是得java一下才找到不错的工作
<ofan> fivesheep_: 所以我打算转行了
<yunfan> imadper: 不可能 如果你是给某个网站干活 多半是要全平台都要有客户端
<fivesheep_> ofan: 找到工作了吗
<imadper> yunfan: 哦, 这到是.
<ofan> fivesheep_: 没
<imadper> yunfan: 不过我看很多手机软件, 对不同的平台, 都有不同的开发者的.
<\rs> haxe語言爛，不如看rust
<CyrusYzGTt> java -XX:+UseLargePages -jar Jondon.jar ..
<yunfan> imadper: 大企业是这样 如果你是个小企业 肯定一开始是想一个人通吃了 两个平台 android ios 老板一个月至少要去掉20k 如果你能帮他省下这个钱 一年就不得了了 尤其是自己搞东西的时候
<yunfan> 现在唯一省不下的就是视觉方面的
<yunfan> imadper: 不过你有马子 自己也能手绘 这个难不倒你
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 不过这工作不适合我.
<imadper> yunfan: 网站客户端, html+js 或者java本身就挺好写的, 没必要用c. 但是前两者我都不会... 用c反而麻烦了.
<yunfan> imadper: 最适合你的工作就是 新闻联播主持人 一天工作半小时 还是坐着  服务上亿人 还不用理他们
<imadper> yunfan: :-)
<yunfan> imadper: 我哪里有说用c
<CyrusYzGTt> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM warning: Failed to reserve shared memory (errno = 22)
<piggybox> yunfan: lol
<imadper> yunfan: 外交部发言人也挺好的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: imadper: winner
<yunfan> imadper: 这个不好 里外不是人 而且大家真把你当回事  将来要负历史责任的 新闻联播主持人 别人就当你是肉喇叭 谁也不会苛求你不是
<imadper> cfy: 我现在是 loser
<imadper> yunfan: ... 好吧...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ zha le ?
<cherrot> imadper, 你是温拿啊
<imadper> cherrot: 我是 loser
<cherrot> imadper, 你咋loser了
<yunfan> imadper: 最近妹子来事了？
<imadper> yunfan: 没.
<maplebeats> imadper, loser你咋了
<MeaCulpa> .
<imadper> maplebeats: 没钱了..
<yunfan> imadper: 那你咋撸起来了呢
<yunfan> imadper: 最近哥也没钱了 沦落到要记账理财了
<palomino|working> .......
<maplebeats> yunfan, 沦落。。。
<yunfan> 今天中午吃了个素拌饭+点碎肉 诶
<palomino|working> 记账理财难道能解决没钱的问题。。
<yunfan> palomino|working: 能
<imadper> yunfan: 我吃的西红柿面.. 连鸡蛋都没有...
<palomino|working> howto?
<onlylove> yunfan: 私下里认为不能
<yunfan> imadper: 你有妹子 没事
<maplebeats> palomino|working, 这个原理就和你在商场买东西看着钱流走心痛，在淘宝上买东西一点事也没有的原理差不多
<yunfan> palomino|working: 原来不知道花多少  没有控制
<onlylove> yunfan: 也许能让你明白钱都花哪里
<palomino|working> ...
<yunfan> maplebeats: 就是这个道理
<palomino|working> 原来是心理治疗
<onlylove> 习惯记账的人，即便不记账，心理也有差不多，不习惯记账的人，最多记下流水账
<yunfan> 不记是肯定不习惯 记了还有50%可能习惯嘛
<yunfan> 很好奇 binutils那帮维护的人每天都在做啥
<cfy> eexp: ee hao
<cfy> ee pinying ceshi wo jue de bot ren bu chulai
<alvin_rxg> cfy: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan */\\7Eg?*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> ee ceshi wo jue de bot ren bu chulai
<cfy> i can't use pinyin
<cfy> pinyin pinyin
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ you also ibus broken at gnome3.6 ?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: nope ,i am just too lazy to install one
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: could you please send a ticket to github?
<imadper> yunfan: 有没有认识的手机游戏公司, 要美工的?
 * imadper 有没有哪个帝度的公司, 要美工的?
<yunfan> imadper: 木有认识这类公司
<imadper> yunfan: 那我估计要养活我妹子了~
<eexp> cfy: 你又咋了
<wiiw> cfy: fcitx +21
<wiiw> +1
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 来魔都嘛
<cfy> eexp: boring....
<cfy> imadper: ....
<wiiw> eexp: 我要洗澡
<cfy> imadper: help you gf finding a job?
<imadper> cfy: :-(
<imadper> cfy: y
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 妹子不会去的...
<wiiw> 有没有备份软件,可以选择备份某些软件
<cfy> wiiw: git....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, oh..
<wiiw> cfy: 要能自动apt-get 软件,自动还原 ~/.xxx 配置
<cfy> wiiw: git...
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ .. no chinese type.. I don not know how to biao da my mean
<banban> ...................
<cfy> banban: banban
<wiiw> cfy: git +1
<banban> cfy: 下午好
<cfy> banban: good afternoon :D
<wiiw> CyrusYzGTt: 编译安装 fcitx
<banban> cfy: 给我发一下。。。。那个
<CyrusYzGTt> wiiw§ bian yi install , need yi lai mou xie bao de devel bao
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *_>x=-d$n*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 干嘛，魔都对妹子合适多了，难道你妹子是帝都土著？
<imadper> mea
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我虽然不是帝度土著, 但我妹子是.
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 魔都空气咋样
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 比帝都好，毕竟靠海
<imadper> onlylove: 被北京强多了. 起码沿海.
<onlylove> imadper: 听说帝都土著不好伺候
<imadper> onlylove: totaly wrong.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: http://www.ccpgames.com/en/jobs?location=3
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ CCPGAMES.COM - Jobs
 * MeaCulpa 听说帝都土著嗓音像帝都美食？
<wiiw> CyrusYzGTt: 用ubuntu的人,不用关心依赖问题.apt-get build-dep 全自动.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: shanghai, china.... 我要beijing, china的...
<onlylove> 我认识一个通州的，嗓子不错
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没有
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我听了下的确烤鸭音占多数
<Mayaer> .....
 * imadper 很少见北京人吃烤鸭....................
<Mayaer> 我觉得北京人讲话蛮好听的。。
<wiiw> http://rubyer.me/
<kk> wiiw ⇪ t: Ruby 迷
<Mayaer> jiero: 过年好啊～～
<jiero> Mayaer: 过年好。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这个不知道啊，你不是听人感冒的时候的声音吧
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 搞过日本的旅游签证没
<onlylove> test
<kk> onlylove, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<cfy> banban: automatic reply
<banban> cfy: 哦？
<banban> onlylove: 你上班了啊。。。
<cfy> banban: your qq
<onlylove> banban: 嗯，开始上班了……
<cfy> imadper: lucky boy
<cfy> imadper: lisp party will be hold in beijing soon
<imadper> cfy: exact time?
<cfy> imadper: don't know the exact date
<imadper> cfy: will you come to beijing?
<imadper> cfy: I'll go to Guangzhou next week
<imadper> cfy: pity.
<cfy> imadper: ........poor guy
<cfy> imadper: i don't know,maybe not
<imadper> cfy: okay.
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/download/file.php?id=167856&mode=view/share.jpg cfy
<cfy> eexp: @_@
<cfy> eexp: cool......
<cfy> eexp: who's ee
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没，现在貌似取道冲绳可以很方便
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 去冲绳不要签证？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 貌似方便，具体不知
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你自己去旅社问嘛
<jiero> freeflying: 直接网上咨询就好了
<jiero> eexp:  。。。直接上传的？
<sgo11> 在用nginx使用auth_basic密码保护一个文件夹的时候，怎么样让浏览器显示的对话框出现中文？如何设置encoding包括如何显示 用户名和密码， 而不是 User Name 和 Password。 谢谢。
<eexp> cfy: cfy是谁，，，听成了洗浴nf one是谁。。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 操蛋啊，打算去日本休假，结果签证很难搞
<freeflying> 比美国签证还容易
<eexp> freeflying: 去日本啊。我一个同学，每月都去。你过来，我让他带你去。
<imadper> eexp: 请客吃饭!
<eexp> 熟悉一切日本套路的。可以招呼很好的。 freeflying lol
<eexp> imadper: 马杀鸡。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: -_-! 日本有啥好去的...
<freeflying> eexp: 咋带啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 东南亚度假你还有啥推荐的？
<banban> eexp: EE
<eexp> 每次都带一些小地方乡镇的关系户去。很容易。商业考察啊。
<imadper> eexp: ...
<freeflying> eexp: 真得假的啊
<eexp> 带他们参观拍片现场。
<freeflying> eexp: 私聊去
<eexp> 真的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> wiiw§ ,, yum-builddep ,, also can
<imadper> wiiw: abs will slove the dep problem better.
<CyrusYzGTt> riben AV diguo
<yunfan> http://sourceware.org/binutils/docs-2.23.1/as/ARM-Opcodes.html#ARM-Opcodes   imadper 这就是为毛空载也占cpu
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: ARM Opcodes - Using as
<yunfan> nop是模拟的 额
<imadper> yunfan: .... ....
<imadper> yunfan: x86里面, 用hlt来省cpu...
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt wiiw imadper 不要抵抗了，还是 apt-get build-dep 好
<happyaron> lol
<imadper> happyaron: 你是dd, 当然这么说了...
<happyaron> imadper: 事实上也就是它最好。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Boracay
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,, zhuang devel bao ,hen lang fei kong jian de , te bie shi dui yu bu shi kai fa zhe lai shuo
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *htE=s;*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我系统上除了dkms需要的东西以外没有 -dev 的包
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 菲律宾不靠谱啊
 * CyrusYzGTt I go to sea AV , don not da rao Me
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,,
<imadper> happyaron: ..
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boracay
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Boracay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<imadper> see av...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: why? 我去过三次，不错啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你能负担的起的最NB的沙滩了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 话费多少?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 花费.
<cifer> hi，还有人在用新闻组吗？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 俩人去, 2w够吗?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 机票，酒店加吃喝？ 基本够了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 酒店越靠近好的沙滩越贵
<happyaron> cifer: 用来看邮件列表归档不错。
<MeaCulpa> cifer: 偶尔看看
<banban> eexp: EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<happyaron> ..
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 好的酒店前面的沙滩，躺椅比较安逸，穷人得要自己带着东西
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 看你喜欢啥风格...Boracay比较热闹
<cifer> happyaron, 请问现在还有免费的服务器吗？
<eexp> banban: 干嘛
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不要热闹的...
<happyaron> 我只看gname上的...
<jiero> eexp: 你消失了10天。
<happyaron> cifer: 我只看gname上的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 热闹的怎么野战...
<banban> eexp: 让你不理我 哈哈～报复一下呗
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不要热闹的？你要那种没网没电视啥都没的？
<eexp> jiero: 过节，断网3，4天
<happyaron> cifer: 想正经news group的，得看google groups
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我去日本的话机票可以用里程换
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 额... 也不行...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 安静的海岛多了去了，马尔代夫，毛里求斯....
<eexp> banban: 乖。有好玩的没
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 热闹，方便，沙滩NB的海盗才是稀有的1
<banban> eexp: 你想玩啥
<MeaCulpa> s/海盗/海岛
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 好吧...
<cifer> happyaron, soga.. 我总觉得google groups上的也不全....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 个人喜好啦，有钱你可以去Maldives嘛
<happyaron> cifer: 免费的还想如何呢。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你知道我没钱的...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: boracay没直飞啊，要从manila转机吧
<happyaron> cifer: news group很耗费服务器资源啦
 * imadper 一个月到手还不到3k...
<happyaron> imadper: ...
<freeflying> imadper: 英镑？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 可以直飞到边上的Caticlan
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 上海直飞？
<happyaron> freeflying: imadper 看上去他的是euro lol
<cifer> happyaron: 是啊呵呵，不过以前有免费的，这几天我再找的时候，发现以前那些免费的全都收费了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 说错了，转机飞到边上的Caticlan，直飞的话要到Calibu然后摆渡
<jiero> imadper: 到手的是压岁钱？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 直飞不爽的，大摆渡船坐2h你敢？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 显然是转机然后做汽艇过去安逸
<imadper> jiero: 今年0压岁钱, 还给小孩儿买了两包糖....
<cifer> happyaron:似乎新闻组真的没落了
<imadper> freeflying: rmb呀...
<jiero> imadper: 哦。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 带着妻儿，还是越少转机越好啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 现在Manila机场，转机也就是上下楼
 * happyaron MeaCulpa 是壕啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 那你还是别海岛游了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: connection需要时间啊
<banban> freeflying: 大侠好！
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不转机，做那种大型摆渡船要死人的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 飞机安全的多
<banban> happyaron: 小蓉头好！
<banban> eexp: EE 不好！
<happyaron> banban: banban 姐好！ 不是打过招呼了么。。。
<banban> happyaron: 那不是昨天打的吗。。。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你思路反了，有孩子才应该尽量多做飞机少走路面和海路
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 东南亚摆渡船每年都死人的
<happyaron> banban: 嗯。。。
<banban> 每天都要打招呼的说 吼吼～  happyaron
<happyaron> ok
 * MeaCulpa 转机你晃悠的地方还是文明地...直飞+摆渡就是蛮荒了
<imadper> banban: 不跟我打招呼...
<wiiw> imadper: what is abs
<banban> imadper: 我不知道怎么称呼你。。。
<imadper> wiiw: arch build system 吧...
<imadper> banban: imadper
<banban> imadper: 哦 adper好～
<banban> jiero: 罗弟弟好～
<jiero> banban: 斑姐好。
<jiero> imadper:  是 i mad person cc banban
<freeflying> banban: 我不是大侠啊
<jiero> freeflying: 是FF cc banban
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  摆渡吗？
<banban> freeflying: 都会飞了还不是大侠吗 哈哈～
<banban> jiero: soga 谢谢罗弟～ imadper
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你儿子的美签啥时候办的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我儿子干嘛要办...
<MeaCulpa> jiero:
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你没带儿子去过啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没，去干嘛...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我真没去过海岛。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 穷人蜗居
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 去帮助他们啊
<MeaCulpa> ...
<eexp> banban: banban是谁？回答：身体的另一半吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 岛国居民，学游泳+潜水，会故岛当救生员
<banban> eexp: 死EE，一边玩去
<jiero> banban:  你能看懂是什么意思？ eexp 不懂。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你去当护滩使者吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。为啥。人很烦。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 海边真的不休闲啊。讨厌的海浪声不停。
<banban> jiero: 哪句
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哪有那么多海浪...
<cfy> eexp: haha
<cfy> eexp: xiaban
<jiero> banban: 就是 ee说的那些。
<freeflying> banban: 斑斑
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 额。你去岛上的河里泡？
<freeflying> 我的拼音上只有这个组合
<banban> freeflying: 大侠！
<jiero> freeflying: 阿飞。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没那么大海浪，很多在避风港里的
<banban> jiero: 哦  没看懂  反正他嘴里吐不出好话。。。。我直接骂他就是啦～
<freeflying> jiero: 节日哦
 * jiero 已经看不懂了。。。撤了。。
<banban> freeflying: 大侠有何吩咐～
<freeflying> banban: ee是大侠
<banban> freeflying: EE是坏蛋。。。。
<banban> eexp:
<jiero> banban: 大侠也可以是坏蛋
<banban> jiero: 错 大侠都是好人
<banban> jiero: 悄悄地问：“据说 freeflying 是老大”
<yunfan> imadper: 额 gcc在arm上生成的汇编貌似不是att格式 hell
<cfy> yunfan: gaoji...
<imadper> yunfan: 不了解arm...
<yunfan> 搞郁闷了 好像那个语法是arm asm
<yunfan> 少了很多%
<badegg> :-)
<badegg> *DANCE*
<jiero> yunfan  晕饭？？fcitx怎么会出现这种词语。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 云饭
<huntxu> jiero: 那是你打得多了
<banban> 有木有人要买IT  T恤  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w56302351.54.VWY00q&id=4425292134&
<kk> banban ⇪ ti: IT系列男士短袖 Linux系列 PERL纯棉白色夏装T恤满120包邮-淘宝网
<banban> 给我一起凑个120包邮啊。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. .. wei me mu you Fedora
<IsoaSFlus> 论坛id：acer4740
<IsoaSFlus> 在频道里么？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: boracay自己有机场的啊
<onlylove> 我觉得apache那件不错的样子……
<onlylove> banban: http://detail.zol.com.cn/cell_phone/index340796.shtml
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 【OPPO U705T Ulike2】报价_参数_图片_论坛_OPPO OPPO U2手机报价-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> banban: 你对这机器怎么看……
<banban> CyrusYzGTt: 有Fedora  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w56302351.34.mhfk5X&id=4792664896&
<kk> banban ⇪ ti: 新款 GEEK IT夏装 linux fedora标志开源自由短袖T恤-淘宝网
<CyrusYzGTt> banban§ ,, I'm sorry .. ,, you huo dao fu kuan me ??
<banban> onlylove: 哦？你觉得我会懂吗
<banban> CyrusYzGTt: 不清楚啊 你得问卖家。。。。。。
<onlylove> banban: 我只是问下你看这机器的感觉……不问里面硬件，这机器买这价钱很贵的
<CyrusYzGTt> banban§ ,, hao ba ,, ke xi , my ibus broken le .. zen me ask?
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *YlFd,y*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<banban> CyrusYzGTt:  Alt+F2   然后输入ibus-daemon
<banban> onlylove: 哦，你说外观啊
<onlylove> banban: 差不多吧，要是讲硬件这机器比苹果黑
<banban> onlylove: 你这是要送女生吗
<happyaron> banban: 他的ibus是因为fedora18上的ibus基本没法用。
<banban> onlylove: 我不太喜欢这种样子的。。。。呵呵
<happyaron> banban: 我们可能帮不了他多少。
<onlylove> banban: 哦，知道了，谢谢
<onlylove> happyaron: 那就不用ibus呗
<banban> onlylove: 不客气
<CyrusYzGTt> banban§ I tell you , ibus broken at f18 is normal
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, bye ,I go to eat night fan
<onlylove> supper 都不会啊
<banban> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 那我不懂了啊。。。。sorry
<dinosaur_rye> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/12/25/oppo-ulike-2-u705t-review/  Oppo Ulike 2 （U705T）评测，前置相机自拍效果让人满意
<kk> dinosaur_rye s, ⇪ Oppo Ulike 2 （U705T）评测，前置相机自拍效果让人满意
<happyaron> onlylove: 他喜欢ibus
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 额，你变身了
<onlylove> happyaron: 那没办法了
<onlylove> oppo这牌子争议太大，网上说什么的都有，没法过了
<onlylove> 先下班……
<banban> jiero:
<Lavande> 求助……ubuntu12.04，登录之后之显示桌面墙纸，其他什么都没有，没死机，ctrl+alt+F1可以切换到终端正常登录，kill掉gnome-session重新开始还是一样……怎么办呢？如何才能恢复正常？
<namoamitabuddha> 终端下 gnome-session 提示啥错误没
<Lavande> 好像没见到。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Ubuntu 是用 g3 还是 Unity? 忘了
<Lavande> 起因是昨天启动选了进旧版本内核，然后自动变成了unity 2d，然后重启选新版本内核之后就这样了。。。。
<Lavande> unity毛病挺多的。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 和内核没什么打关系
<namoamitabuddha> s/打/大/
<Lavande> 有啥建议不童鞋？
<namoamitabuddha> 我不用这些 DE
<Lavande> 好吧，我再倒腾倒腾。。。。。
<jiero> banban ？ 怎么了
<Lavande> 咦？瓣瓣在哪？
<k9288k> hi
<kk> k9288k, 不要玩机器人
<kk> k9288k, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<k9288k> 我没有玩机器人啊
<k9288k> 第一次进入IRC频道，多多关照哦
<cfy`> 哈哈
<cfy`> kk越来越乖了
<k9288k> IRC 是类似 聊天室 的存在吗？
<jiero> cfy`:  你不乖巧。
<cfy`> jiero: 大叔好
<jiero> k9288k: 聊天室祖先是IRC
<cfy`> jiero: 为啥我总被当小孩？
<k9288k> 这样啊
<k9288k> 稀罕玩意儿
<cfy`> jiero: 我应该一直谎称85年生的
<cfy`> jiero: hoho
<jiero> cfy` 因为你有点傻傻的。。。
<cfy`> jiero: 哪里傻了？
<jiero> cfy`: 错了，呆呆的。。。
<cfy`> jiero: 哪里呆了？
<jiero> cfy` 比较好欺负的感觉。
<cfy`> jiero: 有么？
<jiero> cfy` 比较好欺负的感觉，
<cfy`> jiero: 有么？
<jiero> cfy 好欺负之后就习惯当小孩了
<cfy`> @_@
<cfy`> jiero: 你信不信我求op.....
<jiero> cfy 求吧。
<cfy`> jiero: 算了。。。看在你是大叔的份上就算了。。。
<jiero> cfy 踢就踢，反正我自动加；ban了我，就干别的事去。
<cfy`> jiero: @_@
<cfy`> jiero: 你也和我一样的觉悟嘛。。。
<cfy`> jiero: 为啥我被当小孩。。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 粗现
<jiero> cfy 额。难道我不被当小孩？
<cfy`> cherrot: 企鹅好
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。什么？
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子黑了
<cherrot> cfy`, 你咋多了一块疤。。
<jiero> 变企鹅了
<cfy`> cherrot: 没有妹子的企鹅 是loser企鹅
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> cfy`, 你妹……
<cfy`> maplebeats: 温拿企鹅
<cherrot> cfy`, 知道为什么么 因为胖企鹅是光棍节诞生的
<cfy`> cherrot: .......
<cherrot> cfy`, 不骗你 欢迎来观光～ 掉节操 掉妹纸
<cherrot> jiero, 再详细说说你的需求吧
<cfy`> cherrot: - -!北京好远的。。。
<cherrot> cfy`, 深圳上海广州武汉 随便你
<maplebeats> cfy`, ca
<cherrot> cfy`, 还有成都
<cfy`> cherrot: shanghai
<cfy`> maplebeats: 温拿好
<cherrot> cfy`, 好  掉节操 掉妹子
<cfy`> cherrot: 什么时候？
<cfy`> cherrot: 为啥你也是到处跑的？难道你也是 HR？
<cherrot> cfy`, 我是说你去哪里都能掉节操掉妹子  我就待北京
<k9288k> 这个IRC频道是forum.ubuntu.org的吗？ 为什么我用论坛帐号就可以登录了
<cfy`> cherrot: shit...................
<cfy`> k9288k: 公开的
<k9288k> 还是说不需要账户直接就可以登录
<cfy`> k9288k: 这里用ubuntu的不多
<cfy`> 强烈建议把不用ubuntu的捣蛋鬼踢掉 cc eexp
<k9288k> 哦哦   就是谁想进来就可以进来了？
 * cfy` 12.04 LTS用户
<cherrot> cfy`, 先自裁了
<cherrot> jiero, 跑掉了？
<cfy`> cherrot: 还有把企鹅踢掉 cc maplebeats
<cfy`> cherrot: maplebeats: 让你们不开发linux
<cfy`> cherrot: maplebeats: 让你们不开发linux版本
<jiero> cherrot:  将 div/a 里的用户名；td id="BuyerEmail">的 span里的 a title中的描述；之后的 div ；还有 quantity 都提取出来，成一排。
<k9288k> 比如说我这次使用k9288k这个昵称登录的，下次我可以换成别的来登录？
<cherrot> cfy`, .... 开发linux版本的妹子节操都掉光了 于是就不开发了
 * maplebeats 躺着中枪
<jiero> cherrot: 然后处理下一个，作为另一行。
<maplebeats> k9288k, 想怎么换都行
<cherrot> jiero, 输出成什么格式？ 或者说你想干什么？
<jiero> cherrot:  因为想直接导出 csv
<eexp> 2个 cfy
<cherrot> jiero, 那就直接给你生成csv就行了吧？
<k9288k> 哦哦   还有啊，右边的这些名字表示当前他们都在线的哦？
<jiero> cherrot: 对。
<cherrot> jiero, 好
<jiero> cherrot: 谢谢了。我还是没学会。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 我想用python做，正好python有个仿jQuery语法的库
<cherrot> jiero, 用js的话估计做成浏览器插件最方便 咩哈哈  不过你要生成csv文件的话，js就不太给力了
<\rs> pyquery
<k9288k> maplebeats，谢谢啦
<\rs> data uri
<cherrot> \rs, 恩 正准备用pyQuery
<k9288k> 大家先玩，我去看看IRC的wiki
<cherrot> k9288k, 就是聊天室而已嘛～
<k9288k> ^_^ 感觉很稀奇啊。不会用，我都不知道该怎么对你说话
<jiero> cherrot: 额。为什么 js不行？ csv 不就是 普通文本么？
<k9288k> 我看到你对我说话的时候名字是红色亮着的
<cherrot> jiero, js不能写入文件
<jiero> 哦。
<\rs> cherrot: data uri呢？
<cherrot> \rs, 这是啥子？   我刚玩python不久
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 对 OOP 不太了解, 这东西如何能严格保证程序的正确性?
<stardiviner> 什么银行卡对于网络支付最好？
<namoamitabuddha> k9288k: 据我所知 freenode 上是随意的.
<namoamitabuddha> k9288k: 你可以通过 /nick NICKNAME 修改.
<banban> roylez: 主席
<banban> jiero: 罗弟
<\rs> cherrot: 前端玩意兒……你熟的，data uri 再 <a download='xxx' href='data:text/plain;base64'>
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 不懂
<k9288k> test
<kk> k9288k, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<banban> tenzu: 鑫鑫
<jiero> banban: 斑斑。来了很多次了
<CyrusYzGTt> guowannian,suoyoudeopdouhuilaile
<tenzu> banban: yo
<tenzu> jiero: yoooooooo
<banban> jiero: 恩啊。。。因为重启很多次
<jiero> tenzu: 新年好。
<banban> 新年好呀 新年好呀～
<tenzu> jiero: 新年好啊
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ tengjiaoshou,xinnianhao.
<newclass> 疼猪来啦
<cfy`> banban: 都结束了
<cfy`> banban: 不早说
<tenzu> 我现在能发推，看不了推，真郁闷
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 你也新年好
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy`§ huge wet
<tenzu> newclass: 你是谁？
<newclass> 谢谢namoamitabuddha啦  我测试了下，居然改名成功了
<newclass> 我是论坛里面过来的
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 调试程序并不能保证能得到一个完善的程序. 我想在理论上彻底打破这个僵局. 一个程序的运行结果不是确定的, 例如硬件故障等等, 但是在假设计算机正如理论上的运行那样, 换句话说仅仅是理论上的运行, 那样我可以设法保证我的程序是绝对正确的.
<CyrusYzGTt> newclass§ gai nick henjiandande ,  /nick name jiushile
<newclass> 我不知道专门如何对你说话
<banban> cfy`: 恩？什么结束了
<cfy`> banban: 新年啊
<banban> 在你的输入框里打对方id前几位，然后tab  newclass
 * CyrusYzGTt ganggang update ,, reboot xia ,kankan huibuhui xiufu ibus
<banban> cfy`:  e...............
<cfy`> banban: 这个是需要客户端支持的哦
<tenzu> 这家伙ibus挂了？
<banban> 谁帮我看下这个 虚拟机打不开了。。。http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i170697
<newclass> banban: 哦哦，原来是这样啊。谢谢啦
<banban> newclass: 嗯嗯 不客气 嘿嘿
<tenzu> cfy`: 通常都能支持吧，记得屁精里都可以
<cfy`> banban: 这个咋了？
<newclass> tenzu: 我是论坛里面过来玩的
<tenzu> newclass: 欢迎
<newclass> banban: ^_^
<banban> cfy`: 打不开了 你没发现吗。。
<banban> newclass: 来了个萌弟弟。。。。。
<newclass> tenzu: 第一次来IRC
<tenzu> freeflying: 你也戴帽子了？
<banban> jiero: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i170697
<newclass> banban: 被当成小弟弟了...
<banban> newclass: soga～
<tenzu> newclass: 以后常来，经常要拜神拜主席
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 例如说 s = 0; for (k=0; k<n; ++k) s += a[k]; 在理论上假设 s 是整数数组, 运算都是整数运算而不会上溢的前提下, s 是 a[0] + ... + a[n-1] 的和.
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 在过程式语言里面还是有一定的工具去保证正确性, 例如不变式.
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 但是 OOP 我搞不清楚.
<banban> tenzu: 主席这两天都没动静了。。。
<cfy`> banban: 建议你搜错误代码
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<newclass> tenzu: 什么是拜神拜主席啊？
<cfy`> banban: NS_ERROR_FAILURE
<jiero> banban: 。是吧。应该是吧。xp.vbox  Access denied。看权限？
<tenzu> newclass: 我刚演示了
<banban> cfy`:  哦
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, ibus also broken .. 555555555~!!~~
 * jiero 拜 tenzu
<banban> tenzu: 鑫鑫人真好。。。。。。。
<tenzu> banban: 除夕的时候主席手机里活动过
<tenzu> jiero: 拜罗姐
<banban> jiero: 怎么看权限。。。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 用OSX吧
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 把object的狀態加到變量狀態集裏
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ,, give $ buy
<jiero> banban: 额。应该说。我不了解文件管理器之外的办法。
<newclass> tenzu: 拜疼猪
<banban> jiero: 哦
<banban> newclass: 看来不是新来的，要不知道tenzu 的名号。。。
<cfy`> 陕西省榆林市
<cfy`> 陕西省西安市
<newclass> banban: 就是新来的哦  疼猪的名号是一次论坛挖坟时偶然发现的
<banban> jiero: -rw------- 1 banban banban 5.2G Feb 16 19:13 xp.vdi
<banban> newclass: 哎呀，你也太萌了吧，不会是个女生吧 哈哈哈～
<cfy`> banban: ...
 * jiero 其实看不懂，能说么。
<banban> cfy`: 你这个id的`符号不好打，赶紧换个。。。。。
<banban> jiero: 。。。。。。。。。。
<newclass> banban: 我晕呀...  你应当说这么可爱一定是个男孩纸
 * CyrusYzGTt I also sea not know,too
<cfy`> banban: 这样好打了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> banban§ yinggaishuo "zhengtai"
<banban> cfy`: 恩 直接tab就行啦 嘿嘿 乖～
<banban> newclass: soga，可爱的正太原来是。。。。 CyrusYzGTt
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你是大叔不是？
<CyrusYzGTt> banban§ ,, wobushizhengtai ..
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: OOP 和 multitasking 关系大么?
<newclass> banban: ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ luojie,, woshidashule.yijingshierlizhinianle
<newclass> banban: 这里面的字体好小好密啊，看得头晕
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 這兩個應該是幾乎正交的概念吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .
<banban> newclass: 你用啥客户端啊
<cfy`> banban: 搜索这个virtualbox NS_ERROR_FAILURE 0x80004005
<newclass> banban: 我第一次用IRC，在chrome里面...  我记得
<banban> cfy`: 哦
<banban> newclass: 你记得？ 晕
<newclass> banban: 我记得IRC应该可以通过某种配置运行在terminal里面
<newclass> banban: 那样看起来超级酷啊，电视里面看到的就是那样
<cfy`> banban: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198060
<kk> cfy` ⇪ t: [ubuntu] Virtual box error NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) - Ubuntu Forums
<cfy`> banban: 试试
<banban> cfy`: 哦
<cfy`> banban: 别哦了。。。。
<banban> newclass: 这语气明显就是小正太。。。
<banban> cfy`: 哦。。。。
<cfy`> banban: T_T........
<maplebeats> 哪里有小正太
<cfy`> maplebeats: 你不就是
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 前一阶段接触到一些多线程的东西, 例如 deadlock. 我不太清楚这些东西和 OOP 是否有关系.
<newclass> banban: 这语气明显就是怪薯薯呀。。。
<maplebeats> cfy`, 你才是，你全家都是:(
<banban> maplebeats:  小正太---> newclass
<maplebeats> newclass, 那是怪阿姨:D
<cfy`> maplebeats: 企鹅。。。
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 沒關係
 * maplebeats 不。。。应该是怪姐姐:(
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 哦
<banban> maplebeats: 。。。。。。。
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: deadlock 應該是 concurrent compting
<newclass> banban: 怪阿姨。。。  长见识了啊
<\rs> s/pt/put/
<freeflying> 5个小时才下了2.11G
<newclass> lainme在不在啊
 * cfy` 这。。。。。
 * cfy` 也是论坛看来的？
<banban> newclass: 你知道的不少啊
<newclass> 我是在她的论坛签名挡里找到这个IRC的
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 谢谢了, 之后再研究.
<newclass> banban: 嘿嘿  在论坛里面逛了不少地方，了解一下大家，为了更好地融入进来
<namoamitabuddha> cfy`: 你们说 shotacon?
<maplebeats> newclass, 哟，原来是大师啊
<namoamitabuddha> newclass: 你要的命令行上 IRC
<namoamitabuddha> newclass: 多得很
<banban> newclass: 你哪里人
<namoamitabuddha> newclass: 例如 irssi, weechat, erc
<newclass> banban: 西安的啊
<banban> 恩
<banban> tenzu: 鑫鑫 你好忙啊。。。
<cfy`> banban: 目测你还是没去修。。
<tenzu> nnd，竟然掉了
<tenzu> banban: 我不忙啊
<newclass> namoamitabuddha: 好的，谢谢啦  回头去学习一下～  酷毙啦
<banban> cfy`: 我sudo可以打开
<banban> cfy`: 怀疑是我sudo一次的原因
<tenzu> banban: 不过刚刚看看论坛，这边就断了
<namoamitabuddha> newclass: 没什么酷不酷的, 这东西高效而已.
<cfy`> banban: T_T
<banban> 恩
<cfy`> banban: 那估计是了。。。。
<cfy`> banban: chown banban:banban -R /path/to/virtualbox
<newclass> namoamitabuddha: 至少要比用浏览器好，现在看得头晕晕
<tenzu> vbox权限乱了？
<banban> 我想问，chown是啥意思啊  cfy`
<cfy`> banban: 改变所有者和所有组
<freeflying> banban: change owner
<banban> tenzu: 恩 想修复Vbox识别usb问题的 结果又出了其他问题
<tenzu> banban: 改owner的命令
<freeflying> banban: 你一个妹纸学啥技术啊
<banban> freeflying: 谁说我是妹子了？
<freeflying> banban: 不你自己说你是妹纸吗
<tenzu> banban纯爷们儿
<freeflying> lol
<banban> freeflying: 哦？我说过吗
<newclass> [20:18] * cfy` 这。。。。。 [20:18] * cfy` 也是论坛看来的？    我想知道名字前面出现个星星是怎么回事啊
<cfy`>  /me newclass
<cfy`> //me
<namoamitabuddha> /me
 * newclass  test
<newclass> 这么好玩，还能对自己说话
<cfy`> 今年我报了两个bug......
<newclass> banban: 刚才不还是怪阿姨的嘛
 * tenzu 纯爷们儿
<cfy`> 以前基本被报过bug.....
<cfy`> s/被/没/...
 * banban me me me
<cfy`> cherrot: 快点把qq开源了
<cfy`> 我要报bug
<banban> tenzu: ...............
<cherrot> cfy`, 除非小马哥搞基了
<cfy`> cherrot: 原来如此，你快上
<newclass> tenzu: 疼猪的论坛头像很好看，很喜欢
<newclass> tenzu: 有蒙娜丽莎的感觉。。。
<tenzu> banban: 难道还得发音不准的那种？cun爷们儿
<tenzu> newclass: 喜欢你就多看看
<newclass> tenzu: 疼猪真逗～
<banban> cfy`: /path/to/virtualbox
<newclass> kaio_: kaio也掉啦？
<banban> cfy`: 是什么路径啊。。。
<\rs> /say /me
<cfy`> banban: ~/.Virtualbox之类的吧
<kaio_> ？
<kaio_> 掉杀？
<cfy`> /me \rs
<cfy`> /me /me
<tenzu> cfy`: 不是类似/usr/bin/的？
<newclass> kaio_: joined  quit  joined
<cfy`> tenzu: 不是啊
<cfy`> banban: 就是你的虚拟机存储的目录
<cfy`> banban: 不是可执行文件
<newclass> kaio_: 疼猪刚才就是类似的情况
<tenzu> cfy`: 我怎么觉得是虚拟磁盘那个目录
<reverland> \help
<cfy`> tenzu: 是啊
<cfy`> tenzu: 就是虚拟磁盘目录啊
<cfy`> banban: 你没打错吧
<cfy`> banban: 把手机号码告诉我，我现在指导
<cfy`> 嘻嘻
 * banban 。。。。。
<tenzu> cfy`: 默认在 ~/.Virtualbox?
<cfy`> banban: 在线
<cfy`> tenzu: 记忆力是啊
<cfy`> banban: ~/.Vir[tab]
<namoamitabuddha> cfy`: 我不明白学校里为什么要求学 C++
<cfy`> banban: 或者设置里看看
<cfy`> namoamitabuddha: c++咋了？
<gfrog> kk: hi
<tenzu> cfy`: 好吧，我都是自己指定个地方的
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<jiero> banban:  cfy不会骚扰你的
<cfy`> tenzu: 默认是这样
<tenzu> gfrog: yo 基娃
<gfrog> jiero: 罗姐儿
<banban> cfy`: chown好了，然后嘞。。。。
<k9288k> test
<namoamitabuddha> cfy`: 复杂的很
<kk> k9288k, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<cfy`> banban: 启动试试
<jiero> banban: 然后再实验。
<jiero> gfrog:  终于回来了蛙人
<cfy`> namoamitabuddha: c++神一样的语言 出门转 #avplayer
<cfy`> namoamitabuddha: 然后再把刚才那句话说一遍
<tenzu> gfrog: 我目前看推困难，不能吐槽你的每日那啥了
<gfrog> jiero: 还在家呢。还有2天。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy`: 什么 avplayer
<banban> cfy`: 需要重启不。。。现在反正是还是有错误
<gfrog> tenzu: 要不扔bot进来在这发每日吐槽？
<cfy`> banban: 那sudo呢？还行？
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  a video player
<k9288k> kk: 我怎么改不了名字前面有@的名字啊？
<cfy`> banban: 那你照着刚才贴你的帖子看看
<cfy`> microcai:
<kk> k9288k, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍬ 
<cfy`> microcai: <namoamitabuddha> cfy`: 我不明白学校里为什么要求学 C++
<k9288k> kk: 这个还有冷却时间？
<kk> k9288k, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍬ 
<banban> cfy`: 几楼啊。。。。什么sudo啊。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy`: 为什么要到那里去
<k9288k> 晕。。。 kk是机器人吗？
<tenzu> gfrog: 你能看到我刚发的推么？
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽。。。
<gfrog> tenzu: 看到了
<tenzu> gfrog: 回复一下试试
<kaio_> 我也不知道，我不管掉不掉綫的。
<maplebeats> tenzu, 叫兽，你论坛头像是怎么一加速。。。
<tenzu_> md，limechat不靠谱
<tenzu_> maplebeats: 嘛？
<tenzu_> gfrog: 回复了？
<maplebeats> tenzu_, 太好看了，我呕你一身
<tenzu_> maplebeats: 你又不是第一次看到小生的头像，装什么纯
<banban> cfy`:  tenzu 好啦，原来是chown 我的 vdi 文件所在的文件夹就好了 哈哈
<tenzu_> banban: 看来我猜对了
<cfy`> banban: 哦你chown之前错了？
<jiero> banban: 我很好奇你怎么搞出了这种问题。
<cfy`> jiero: sudo.....
<banban> cfy`: 恩 之前是 ~/.Virtualbox
<tenzu_> reconnect一下
<cfy`> banban: 原来你vdi不在.virtualbox下啊
<banban> jiero: 我之前sudo virtualbox 一次
<banban> cfy`: 不在。。。
<cfy`> banban: 还是把手机号给我吧 ：D
<banban> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。不要
<k9288k> banban: 偷笑～
<tenzu> cfy`: 你这是明目张胆的……
<maplebeats> ban掉:D
<cfy`> namoamitabuddha: java和c++是神一样的语言。。。
<cfy`> 我觉得。。。cc \rs
<cfy`> 生态环境太好了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy`: 今天刚刚送到 C++ Primer
<namoamitabuddha> cfy`: 开面和厚度超过我想象
<namoamitabuddha> cfy`: 完全和 K&R 不是一个等级的东西
<cfy`> namoamitabuddha: 废话。。。牛厚牛厚
<banban> k9288k: 你是谁的马甲。。。
<tenzu> cfy`: 我不会告诉你她的手机号是188********的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy`: 我不知道啊
<cfy`> tenzu: 你的也告诉我吧
<k9288k> banban: 怨念啊  我就是我自己哦
<tenzu> cfy`: 你想干嘛？
<cfy`> tenzu: 要op行么
<banban> tenzu: 其实现在不是188了。。。。那个号码分手后就没用了
<tenzu> cfy`: 要op的找茸茸，当然，还得悦姐点头
<cfy`> tenzu: @_@
<cfy`> tenzu: 算了。。。。聊天的地方。。。
<cfy`> 我现在觉得qq群好。。
<tenzu> banban: 得，信息未能及时更新，短信拜年浪费了
<cfy`> 为啥。。。。
<cfy`> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> cfy`: 扣扣群好啊好
<cfy`> tenzu: 是滴
<tenzu> cfy`: 里面的妹子大多好骗
<cfy`> ...
<jiero> tenzu: 。是么。
 * jiero 是只会被骗不会骗人的类。
<eexp> 里面大多是老嗲嗲
<tenzu> jiero: 80后妹子好骗些，90后比较有难度
<tenzu> eexp: 拜神！
<jiero> tenzu: 额是么。
<cfy`> eexp: 对的。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy`: 不要 cc RS, 他很忙的, 一直在线. 我忙的时候离开电脑的, 不在线.
<cfy`> 这里有小朋友。。。
<jiero> tenzu:  00 后呢。
<cfy`> namoamitabuddha: @_@
<cfy`> namoamitabuddha: @_@
<eexp> 00后，是骗你的。 jiero
<kaio_> 不能這樣說，那是你技術問題不關妹事。
<tenzu> jiero: 那得神之子来说说
<kaio_> 買一個KINDLE PAPERWHITE就不會厚了
 * jiero 昨天就被 cfy 骗。。
<cfy`> jiero: ....
<UbuntuTalk> [真红影] KDE的窗口上的菜单栏怎么放到面板上？
<UbuntuTalk> [真红影] 高手解答则个
<tenzu> cfy`: 你有段子？说出来让小生乐呵乐呵
<cfy`> tenzu: 大叔你就别捉弄我了。。
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐讲讲
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> cfy`: 不说了。忘了
<cfy`> jiero: .....are you kidding me ?
<jiero> cfy`: no, I just forget it, boy
<cfy`> jiero: okay.......
<CyrusYzGTt> http://files.myopera.com/FreightTrain/albums/10796332/Waiting%20For%20Me..jpg
<kaio_> wow nice one
<kaio_> 右邊那個抱太重吧要不要幫忙？
<cfy`> cherrot: maplebeats: 你们是不是90年的？
<maplebeats> cfy`, 我不是
<cfy`> maplebeats: 大还是小？
<maplebeats> cfy`, 大
<cfy`> maplebeats: 大叔。。。
<maplebeats> cfy`, 小
<cfy`> maplebeats: 小朋友
<banban> 又出了个问题  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i170729
<banban> eexp: 给我看看。。。http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i170729
<maplebeats> banban, 瞎了，神打码
<cfy`> banban: 我也是用ubuntu的。。。。。。。
<banban> cfy`: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i170729
<maplebeats> banban, skip掉嘛。。
<k9288k> banban: banban好害羞啊
<cfy`> banban: 这是？好神奇
<banban> maplebeats: 可是这肯定是哪里出错了呀
<cfy`> banban: alt+ctrl+f1~f12
<cfy`> banban: alt+ctrl+f1~f12
<cfy`> banban: 每个按过来看看
<banban> cfy`: 然后呢
<cfy`> banban: 看看有没有更加详细的出错
<cfy`> banban: 或者进系统看log
<banban> cfy`: 怎么看log啊
<cfy`> banban: 你能开个ssh server，让我log in看看么？
<maplebeats> banban, /var/log
<banban> cfy`: 不会。。。
<cfy`> banban: /var/log syslog之类的
<cfy`> banban: 先进系统吧
<maplebeats> banban, 不要相信 cfy` ，谁要是给我ssh，我上去第一件事就是rm -rf /
<cfy`> maplebeats: 扯淡
<cfy`> 我是什么人品。。。。
<cfy`> banban: 不要相信 maplebeats
<maplebeats> cfy`, 你没有人品= =
<cfy`> freeflying: 你说说，贴rm -rf /的人怎么处置。。。
<banban> cfy`: boot.log 文件吗
<cfy`> freeflying: 我记得有标准处理步骤的
<cfy`> banban: /var/log/syslog啥的
<cfy`> banban: ä½ ls /var/log
<banban> 我知道，拉出去枪毙5min。。。。。
<cfy`> 再说rm -rf /的话根本没用
<cfy`> --no-preserve-root  do not treat '/' specially
<banban> *.*
<cfy`> % rm -rf /
<cfy`> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on ‘/’
<cfy`> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<cfy`> 我都宣传多少年了，还rm -rf / cc maplebeats
<maplebeats> cfy`, 好嘛～～ 那rm -rf ~总没问题！
<CyrusYzGTt> na bu ru zhe yang : rm -rf ~/
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *SMQpQr*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cfy`> maplebeats: @_@
<cfy`> banban: 记住 maplebeats 是坏人
<cfy`> banban: 进去了么？
<banban> cfy`: 怎么给你看log啊
<maplebeats> cfy`, 50步笑百步
<maplebeats> banban, cat出来嘛
<banban> 哦
<cfy`> banban: 你贴一部分给我把，内线
<cfy`> banban: less看
<banban> 哦
<banban> 哦
<cfy`> banban: f是向前翻页，b是向后翻页,G是末尾
<banban> 还不如 vim 了
<banban> 我是说怎么贴给你 cfy`
<cfy`> banban: 也可以，推荐你用emacs打开 :D
<cfy`> banban: paste.lisp.org
<banban> 好多页。。。一页贴不下。。。。 cfy`
<cfy`> banban: 全部复制啊
<banban> 哦
<cfy`> banban: emacs file,C-x h,M-w就复制好了
<banban> 我不会 用emacs  只会 vim cfy
<cfy> banban: 你这是实体机，还是虚拟机？
<banban> cfy: 实体机
<cfy> banban: 原来如此，
<cfy> banban: 不会是当时chown 弄错了吧
<inode_lf>     hello
<cfy> banban: 我哭了T_T
 * inode_lf KDE is very very bed
<inode_lf> T_T
<cfy> banban: 唉，我被flush了。。
<inode_lf> ^_^
<banban> cfy: :)
<cfy> banban: 怎么好的？
<banban> 就是我刚才自己倒饬 Vbox usb 识别的时候改了两个配置文件，我给改回来就好了 cfy
<cfy> banban: 原来如此
<cfy> banban: 厉害
<banban> cfy: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<banban> cfy: 就是usb还不能识别，倒饬一晚上又回到原点了
<cfy> banban: 哦，记得，usb应该好弄的.
<alpha080> banban: 装个usbmount 省时省事
<cfy> alpha080: 虚拟机呢
<banban> cfy: 怎么弄啊，你教我。。。
<alpha080> cfy: 掉线了。。没看到
<cfy> banban: 如果默认不行，也许很困难
<cfy> banban: 哦，是不是你装得virtualbox版本不对
<alpha080> google吧
<alpha080> 群组问题吧
<alpha080> group
<cfy> banban: usb支持这种要装特殊的版本。好像源里默认的不行。好像
<banban> 群组我设置过了  还是不行
<alpha080> 谁玩tf2?
<banban> 什么东东  我只知道TF
<banban> 卡
<alpha080> banban:  Extension装了没？设置好vboxusers就可以了
<banban> extensions是啥捏
<alpha080> banban: 扩展包 ，好像现在名称里面带extpack了
<banban> alpha080: 不知道了。。。
<alpha080> apt里面看看装了没，vboxuser群组里面设置好，再不行就是人品问题鸟。。
<banban> 就叫做 extpack吗
<alpha080> 好象是吧。。不用debian系很久了，不知道最新名称
<k9288k> banban: 就叫做Extension，在VBox官网有下载的
<banban> k9288k: 这有啥用吗
<cfy> banban: 下来试试
<k9288k> banban: 扩展包用来支持USB神马的
<cfy> banban: 扩展嘛
<banban> 哦
<banban> 直接apt行不
<alpha080> 自己找找呗。。
<eexp> banban: 没事多看官网wiki，有好几个增强的步骤的。
<banban> eexp:  alpha080  谢谢
<eexp> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads#manual 增强包，按照版本对应下载的
<kk> eexp ⇪ t: Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox
<k9288k> banban: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads 瞅瞅wiki，找到对应你的Vbox版本的扩展包下下来安装
<banban> eexp: 增强包我装过了的
<eexp> 你不发帖，你的问题，irc这种情况，看了上句没下句的，很难搞明白啊。
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<eexp> gfrog: 疼疼在小鸟，挤兑你
<banban> 哦
<gfrog> eexp: 不搭理他，哈哈
<banban> eexp: 好像我在 software center装的版本不是最新的，我64位的系统，该装多少位的Vbox  啊
<banban> eexp: 喂。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<k9288k> banban: 我之前在软件中心装的Vbox也出现过类似的问题。你去官网下最新版本的Vbox和扩展包安装看看。 64位系统32位64位通吃
<banban> k9288k: 通吃是什么意思呀。。。
<banban> k9288k: 你到底是谁的马甲？
<eexp> banban: 源的？
<banban> eexp: 什么源的啊，不能说清楚点啊
<eexp> 我只记得源的某版本，要自己去下增强包。还有，网卡需要选择中间的server啥版本，否则不能nat联网
<k9288k> banban: 就是说你64位的机器可以选择安装32位的软件也可以选择安装64位的软件
<banban> k9288k: 哦
<banban> eexp: nat是啥意思。。。。。。
 * eexp 还是觉得妹子应该去用osx
<alpha080> +1
<cfy> eexp: +1
<alpha080> 这糊涂妹子
 * eexp 或者嫁对人
<cfy> @_@
<banban> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<alpha080> 这个难
<banban> 你们这些人
<alpha080> 买mac比买男人容易多了
<cfy> banban: 买个vmware
<banban> mac那东西不能拿来工作啊
<cfy> banban: 寻求技术支持
<cfy> banban: 整个生态环境好多了
<banban> cfy:  vmware 不是开源的吗
<cfy> banban: os x
<cfy> banban: 不是啊
<banban> 哦
<cfy> banban: 闭源，商业，收费。虽然有’破解‘的
<banban> eexp: 你是不是快吐血了。。。。
<banban> cfy: 哦
<banban> cfy: nibushiquxishulema
<alpha080> 妹子都这样，习惯就好
<alpha080> 阿姨早习惯了吧
<banban> 不是 有聪明的 比如lainme 妹妹 alpha080
<eexp> 该死的itunes会删除a片吧。 cfy
<alpha080> lainme+1
<cfy> ....
<banban> eexp: 女生的话不回复是很没礼貌的哦～
<cfy> banban: 现在去。。
<banban> cfy: 哦
<cfy> eexp: 不会吧，有没有自动分级功能
<banban> cfy: 快去～
<eexp> banban: 你说话的语气太强硬，不适合cfy。他太弱势了。
<eexp> cfy: 没版权的，不是都删除嘛
<cfy> eexp: ......
<alpha080> banban: 不一定啊，看是谁啦，比如俺老婆叫我，我一般恩一下一个录音————Play“等会儿再说”
<cfy> eexp: 不会啊。。。。。不会。。。
<banban> eexp: 你把我和cfy放一起说干嘛
<eexp> cfy: 那说ios吧。
<cfy> alpha080: 不是有个软件可以说的么？
<alpha080> cfy: 一看2-14就是跟基友过的
<cfy> eexp: 不会的吧
<eexp> banban: . 我看你老欺负他
<cfy> alpha080: 一个人过的
<alpha080> cfy: aplay?
<cfy> alpha080: espeak
<cfy> alpha080: espeak comming
<cfy> alpha080: espeak comming comming
<cfy> os x上就是say i'm comming
<alpha080> cfy: 老婆不懂英文啦，
<banban> eexp: 谁欺负他了，你看错了
<cfy> alpha080: 哦
<alpha080> cfy: 连基友都没？太悲催了吧？
<cfy> alpha080: 是吧
<eexp> banban	cfy: 快去～ <-  这语境，，，，值得深思。
 * cfy afk
<alpha080> cfy: 没事儿，可以考虑无性繁殖
<eexp> alpha080: 当海参？
<banban> eexp: 。。。。。。。。。。。那我下次温柔点就是了
<eexp> @@
<alpha080> banban向来都这样的。。。那叫一物降一物(cc cfy)，你看她看到自己中意的家伙时候就未必这样了
<alvin_rxg> 我觉得你们都该是 三十好几 吧……  http://www.xiami.com/song/detail/id/1771450484
<banban> 我和cfy没什么的 你们别瞎说了
 * banban 想问下 cc 是什么意思
<alpha080> 娃哈哈，这妹子皮真薄
<alvin_rxg> !help cc
<alpha080> banban: 我说 cc = 曹操 ，你信么？
<alvin_rxg> creative commons ?
<alpha080> = =
<CyrusYzGTt> dd if=cfy then=cat
<alvin_rxg> 碳拷贝…
<banban> alpha080: 不信
<banban> --help
<banban> -help
<banban> -h
<banban> --h
<banban> ...........................
<eexp> 居然买了一个4xx的平板。还跑安猪4.0版本的。
<alpha080> banban: 还学围棋不？
<banban> alpha080: 不学了～
<alpha080> eexp: 这玩意儿不是到处都是
<maplebeats> eexp, 哟，4xx平板？
<banban> eexp: EE
<alvin_rxg> Nexus 7, second generation 啥时候上市哇？
<eexp> 都这么便宜的。没想过
<eexp> 7的，怀疑屏幕小了
<banban> eexp: EE 送我个移动硬盘吧 1T的就行。。。。。。。。。
<eexp> 没
<eexp> 网络时代，要啥移动盘
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac235361
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ 【日常×EVA】报告长官前方高能！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 新年快乐！
<eexp> 私密视频？
<banban> eexp: 买一个。。。
<eexp> 那你公布视频先
<alpha080> eexp: 用户体验不佳的。俺同事买过
<eexp> alpha080: 啥
<cfy> 杯子啐了。。。
<cfy> 今晚没水喝了。。
<cfy> T_T
<banban> cfy: 就一个杯子啊？
<eexp> 本来买nexus7的，taobao居然说信用卡超额度了？ 只好买一个便宜的。 lol
<alpha080> eexp: 台电的平板
<cfy> banban: 嗯，租的房子，就一个杯子T_T
<eexp> 没看懂那提示的意思
<eexp> 台电的，以前买了一个播放器。
<banban> cfy: 额。。。。有没有纸杯
<cfy> banban: http://help.yahoo.com/l/in/yahoo/mail/yahoomail/basics/basics-08.html
<kk> cfy s, ⇪ What do "Cc:" and "Bcc:" mean? | Yahoo! Mail Help
<alpha080> cfy: bingo!
<cfy> banban: 刚好没T_T
<eexp> basic 背时鬼
<banban> cfy: 那你去楼下买个嘛
<cfy> banban: 今天有点晚了，明天去买个:)
<eexp> cfy: 妹子都会磨的。你担心。
<banban> 那今晚怎么办
<cfy> eexp: 什么？
<banban> eexp: 磨什么啊
<k9288k> cfy: 用烧水的壶喝啊
<eexp> > banban	那今晚怎么办
<cfy> banban: 准备烧水壶的冷了喝
<kk> eexp, undefined local variable or method `那今晚怎么办' for #<IRC:0x959e2c4>
<cfy> k9288k: bingo!
<k9288k> cfy: ^_^  多晾一会儿，小心烫着
<banban> 哦
<cfy> k9288k: banban: eexp: 已经是万幸了,另外一边是电脑。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> > test
<kk> alvin_rxg, wrong number of arguments (0 for 2..3)
<banban> cfy: 额。。。。
<banban> cfy: 其实我还想问，即使不打cc  只打昵称也会看到吧 有什么必要呢
<namoamitabuddha> \r (carriage return) 有什么用处?
<eexp> 回车
<namoamitabuddha> 字符集中加入这个有什么用?
<eexp> 就是把打字机推到左边去。
<namoamitabuddha> abc\rdef 会重叠打印?
<eexp> 让第一个字符对齐打字的位置
<banban> eexp: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i170762  新的Vbox 好像安装不了呀
<eexp> 当然
<eexp> 破损包嘛。删除以前的。
<banban> eexp:哦， 那我以前的vdi文件还能保留下来吗
<eexp> 手动安装deb干嘛？
<eexp> 能。
<eexp> 只是版本可能换地方了。
<eexp> 那些配置文件，换到家目录了
<banban> eexp: 就刚才从你给我的网站下载的deb包，不得自己安装呀？
<banban> 哦
<cfy> banban: 显得比较'正式'吧
<eexp> deb的依赖关系，那就可能要自己搞定了嘛
<banban> eexp: 不懂，反正我现在就是把原来的Vbox 卸载了，装这个新的就是了？
<eexp> cli安装吧
<cfy> microcai: 菜菜，你杭州的？
<eexp> 别软件中心，
<cfy> 这就太悲哀了
<cfy> os x基本都用app store
<cfy> 而软件中心没人用。。。还要卸载。。
<banban> eexp: cli是什么？
<cfy> banban: command line interface
<banban> cfy: 就是终端？
<cfy> banban: 对的，就是打命令
<banban> 哦
<banban> 那怎么打啊。。。。。。。。。
<eexp> 这麻烦的。。。。要不你嫁人，要不你贴照片，cfy就全程帮你。
<happyaron> cfy: vmware esxi还真是开源的
<happyaron> cfy: vsphere是闭源的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Ubuntu 官方推荐用 software-center 吧?
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。workstation呢？
<eexp> 不要想 happyaron了。他有主了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: don't know.
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 但是既然提供了，不用，不就是鸡肋么！！！
<happyaron> banban: cc 是carbon copy的意思吧
<cfy> eexp: :D
<cfy> happyaron: .
<happyaron> cfy: /
<cfy> happyaron: 我贴过了
<happyaron> o
<cfy> happyaron: 哈哈，你不用解释了
<happyaron> 我在看log，看一点回一点，lol
<cfy> happyaron: 好负责啊。。
<happyaron> 额，就是没事干了。。。
<eexp> happyaron: 额。你的妹子呢？
<k9288k> eexp: 软件中心安装有什么不好吗？
<eexp> k9288k: 卡嘛。py的
<eexp> 隐藏了必要的出错提示。
<cfy> 这么卡？
<eexp> 记得非常卡
<happyaron> eexp: 吃好吃的呢
<k9288k> eexp: 软件中心是python写的？
<cfy> banban: 发现还有一杯酸奶 :D
<eexp> happyaron: 告诉她，吃多了，长胖。
<banban> cfy: 快喝吧
<happyaron> eexp: 她已经做好减肥的准备了。
<eexp> k9288k: 自己看依赖
<k9288k> eexp: 我隐约记得python好象是ubuntu的开发语言
<eexp> happyaron: 。。
<banban> cfy: 跟我说下怎么从命令行安装 那个包
<\rs> cfy: rfc裏沒指定bcc的具體語義
<k9288k> eexp: 看依赖的命令是什么来着？
<eexp> aw
<eexp> aw 是 `aptitude show' 的别名
<cfy> \rs: what about cc
<namoamitabuddha> below 的 antonym 是什么? 忘记了
<cfy> \rs: 把emerge重写吧
<banban> happyaron: carbon不是 碳吗
<k9288k> eexp: ok  我去看看  谢拉
<cfy> banban: 这个么。。。不是很清楚。一般是搜索aptitude search xxx
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 无法得到安装进度
<cfy> banban: 再aptitude install xxxx
<namoamitabuddha> above ...
<namoamitabuddha> banban: Ubuntu 也没推荐 aptitude
<happyaron> banban: 所谓“复写”
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Ubuntu 没推荐 aptitude
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Ubuntu 12.04 好像默认还没装那玩意
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我推荐aptitude
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那装
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 最近还好
<happyaron> banban: 当年的碳复写纸，后来又出无碳复写。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 前阶段 aptitude 问题可打了
<cfy> happyaron: cool...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: *大
<happyaron> cfy: cool what...
<cfy> happyaron: 好学术。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 额
<cfy> happyaron: 好学术。。。 cc banban
<happyaron> 我是技术帝。。。
<banban> happyaron: 哦 原来如此
<banban> 谢谢小蓉头
<happyaron> 额
<eexp> namoamitabuddha: 之前是推荐的，那是1204搞ia32，依赖搞出的问题，导致不推荐了。
<nopcall> debian 默认装的是aptitude ubuntu默认没装。
<eexp> 你不混用32/64，就没问题
<eexp> 或者不安装ia32-lib也没问题
<happyaron> eexp: ia32，你不用么？
<eexp> 现在不用这了啊
<happyaron> eexp: 现在的i386和amd64都是ia32指令啊
<namoamitabuddha> 现在 multiarch 没问题了
<namoamitabuddha> 上次记得看见修好了
<namoamitabuddha> aptitude
 * banban 好像越来越学术了啊。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> banban: 太折腾了
<cfy> banban: 果断买os x好了
<banban> cfy: 恩？
<eexp> cfy: 。。
<cfy> banban: linux太折腾了。。。
<cfy> multiarch么。。。。
<cfy> os x直接用就好咯
<cfy> eexp: 嘻嘻
<happyaron> osx 太难用了。
<cfy> eexp: 直接让崽崽用os x,免得浪费时间
<cfy> happyaron: ubuntu更加难用一点
<banban> cfy: 一没钱 二没兴趣 对osx
<eexp> 崽崽经常骂ipad的退出。
<cfy> eexp: android就要充气咯
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ rhel pay service .only use
<cfy> eexp: android就要重启咯
<cfy> banban: 那就来这里问好咯 cc happyaron eexp
<eexp> 重启啥
<cfy> 还好有社区支持
<cfy> eexp: 死机了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ die ji
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: pinyin is not a readable language
<\rs> cfy: bcc不能保證bcc的人會看到to
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, pinyinlish
<banban> CyrusYzGTt: 那不是读 dangji吗。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,, wait fedora18 repair
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<cfy> \rs: 噢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 折腾越多问题越多
<CyrusYzGTt> banban§ si ji , gen dang ji ,, shi bu tong de
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *]i6W$]$*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
 * alvin_rxg 谢谢！谢谢大家！
<banban> CyrusYzGTt: 我知道 dangji是指服务器
<CyrusYzGTt> banban§ ..
<eexp> cfy: 没死过吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: snag
<\rs> cfy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_carbon_copy#Visibility
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: Blind carbon copy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<happyaron> \rs: https://gitorious.org/evil
<kk> happyaron ⇪ t: Evil - Gitorious
<happyaron> "这个伟大的操作系统终于有了编辑器"
<happyaron> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> qu xi zao ,
<\rs> cfy: 我前面錯了，bcc能保證bcc的人會看到to
<CyrusYzGTt> zhicuonenggai,shanmodayi
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 偶爾用emacs時我會用evil
<banban> eexp: 我把原来版本卸载了  怎么新版本还是没法装呢
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: resilliant to aron.
 * banban EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<eexp> 。 没提示，我咋知道
<namoamitabuddha> *resilience
<eexp> cli的提示，贴出来
<k9288k> 哈哈  我用Empathy登录啦
<banban> eexp: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i170773
 * microcai 招聘招聘啦　　http://avplayer.org/whatismaillist.html　
<microcai> http://avplayer.org/whatismaillist.html
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: 什么是邮件列表
 * microcai 招聘招聘啦　　http://avplayer.org/whatismaillist.html
<eexp> 没事安装i386的版本？ banban
<banban> eexp: alpha080刚跟我说啥版本都行，我就随便下载了一个。。。
<eexp> 你闲得。。。。
<banban> eexp: 那肿么办，要amd64吗
<eexp> 你去掐 alpha080的屁股
<eexp> 当然用64的
<banban> eexp: 那你不早说，我早问过你了，谁让你不回答，该怪你才是
<eexp> 丫丫的。别找我了。你找官方人士。比如 freeflying hamo
<eexp> 要不，找 cfy
<eexp> 或者 happyaron
<banban> eexp: 哦 你生气了啊。。。。。。。。。。。
<\rs> microcai: “中国技术第一的开源社区”這個有點過了。念高危，則思謙沖而自牧
<eexp> banban: 你去 jiero.
<eexp> 不在
<eexp> 你嫁人吧。
 * banban 呜。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<eexp> 你一个一个看ip，看到有山东的，随便嫁了算了。
<alpha080> banban: 不准掐我屁股啊，我哪里跟你说啥版本都行了？
<banban> eexp: 你咋知道我是山东的
<alpha080> banban: log上还能查呢
<banban> alpha080: 哦 那我记错了 不是你说的。。。。。。。。sorry
<alpha080> 没事，掐俺已昏的没用，该掐那未昏的
<happyaron> ee天天没事都看着log
<happyaron> cfy: 是不
<eexp> 女人从来不说对不起，只说sorry，男人从来不说我爱你，只说i love you.
<happyaron> 额，ee今天咋了这是。
<happyaron> cfy: ...........
<banban> eexp: 哲学家。。。。
<maplebeats> eexp, 发病了？
<eexp> happyaron: 反了吧。你今天才看的log。我是看的/w
<eexp> 破饭团？
<happyaron> ...ee这帐号被ee老婆入侵了？
<maplebeats> happyaron, 不是只是帐号，我怀疑大脑也被入侵了
<happyaron> maplebeats: +1
<k9288k> IRC可以发离线消息吗？
<eexp> 啥逻辑？
<eexp> k9288k: 看/ms help
<maplebeats> k9288k, 能？或者不能。。。
<happyaron> k9288k: memoserv
<k9288k> eexp: Unknown command; see /help for the available commands
<k9288k> happyaron: 这是什么意思啊
<eexp> k9288k: 那打全。破客户端，才没缩写。
<eexp>  /msg memoserv help
<banban> happyaron: 帮我看下这是啥问题 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i170784
<k9288k> eexp: 哇哇  这么神奇  谢谢啦
<banban> happyaron: 我就自己用 dpkg -i装了个包而已 ， 当然，没有装成功
<eexp> cfy: 你使用zeroconf?
<happyaron> banban: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<happyaron> 把software center关掉，执行这个命令试试看
<banban> 哦
<eexp> 百分之百不成功
<eexp> lol
<happyaron> ee今天咋了捏
<eexp> cfy: 不说话？我发短信了
<eexp> happyaron: @
<eexp> 不信？
<banban> dpkg: error processing virtualbox-4.2:i386 (--configure):
<banban>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<banban> Errors were encountered while processing:
<happyaron> banban: sudo apt-get -f install
<banban>  virtualbox-4.2:i386
<happyaron> banban: 额
<happyaron> banban: 稍等
<banban> 哦
<happyaron> banban: 你主机系统是64位的？
<banban> 对
<happyaron> banban: 那你下错virtualbox的包了
<happyaron> banban: dpkg -P virtualbox-4.2
<k9288k> eexp: MemoServ allows users to send memos to registered users.这个意思就是可以发送离线消息喽？ 不用加什么特殊的命令吗？
<happyaron> banban: 然后下64位的。现在装的这个是32位的。
<banban> happyaron: 64位也下载好了，可是现在没法装64位的呢
<happyaron> banban: 先 dpkg -P virtualbox-4.2
<banban> happyaron: 我直接自己从 它的官网下载的
<banban> happyaron: 哦
<banban> 要sudo吗
<happyaron> 是
<happyaron> eexp cfy 你俩掐架了？
<happyaron> 我咋记得你俩经常掐呢。。。也没像今天这样啊
<eexp> k9288k: 看下面的命令
<eexp> happyaron: 啥。哪里哦。
<banban> banban@banban-laptop:~$ sudo  dpkg -P virtualbox-4.2
<banban> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching virtualbox-4.2
<eexp> banban: 补全，别带版本
<eexp> -r就够
<banban> 哦
<cfy> eexp: ee
<cfy> eexp: 啥是zeroconf?
<cfy> eexp: 刚才泡脚。。
<eexp> cfy: 额。你不是用osx嘛。
<eexp> bonjour知道吧
<eexp> mdns知道？
<banban> eexp: happyaron 补不出来根本
<eexp> banban: 那就还没安装嘛
<banban> 那怎么办嘛到底。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> eexp: 都不知道。。。。。
<cfy> eexp: 什么东西？
<happyaron> banban: sudo dpkg -P virtualbox-4.2:i386
<eexp> cfy: 你只一台mac?
<eexp> 不是有Ipod？
<cfy> eexp: 还有一台iphone
<eexp> 怎么互联的
<eexp> 。
<cfy> eexp: ipod touch不用了
<cfy> eexp: 互联？新版本有wifi sync
<eexp> 传文件之类的。
<cfy> eexp: 不过一般都是线
<k9288k> admin
<eexp> 额。有这软件啊
<cfy> eexp: 没破解，基本没传文件的需求
<eexp> 。
<cfy> eexp: 嗯，新版本可以透过wifi itunes sync
<eexp> 还是通过的itunes? 太麻烦了
<cfy> eexp: 这没办法啊
<banban> happyaron: banban@banban-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -P virtualbox-4.2:i386
<banban> (Reading database ... 238136 files and directories currently installed.)
<banban> Removing virtualbox-4.2:i386 ...
<banban> Purging configuration files for virtualbox-4.2:i386 ...
<banban> Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ...
<banban> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
<banban> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
<banban> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<kk> banban:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<eexp> 。
<happyaron> banban: 额，你把desktop-file-utils后面的再帖一下
<eexp> 没zeroconf的世界，就只能用samba了
<cfy> eexp: ....
<cfy> eexp: 没需求。。
<banban> happyaron: Processing triggers for gnome-menus ...
<banban> Processing triggers for shared-mime-info ...
<banban> Processing triggers for ureadahead ...
<cfy> eexp: 好像有个airdrop..
<happyaron> banban: 就这些吗？
<banban> 再后面就没了 happyaron
<happyaron> banban: 那 sudo dpkg --configure -a
<banban> 哦
<happyaron> banban: 不报错的话就可以装64位的vbox了
<cfy> eexp: 电脑之间使用airdrop传文件方便
<banban> 哦，从哪里装。。。。。双击行不 happyaron
 * happyaron 你们俩果果。。。
<happyaron> banban: sudo dpkg -i file_name.deb ...
<banban> 哦
<k9288k> eexp: 为什么我在网上看到的很多IRC命令用不了啊？ 我用的客户端是Empathy
<happyaron> k9288k: ee 刚才说了嘛，因为你用的客户端挫。。。
<happyaron> 一转眼115盘30G了
<banban> 我也用的empathy。。。意思我的也挫？............
<k9288k> happyaron: 哦哦 这样啊。推荐一下你用的客户端吧，谢谢啦
<k9288k> eexp: 刚才没太懂，不好意思啦
<happyaron> k9288k: 试试 xchat？
<happyaron> 图形界面的我也不知道哪个好了，反正我用irssi。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> k9288k§ xchat +1
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. -1
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 起床了么
<gebjgd> ofan: 面基啊
<banban> happyaron: OK了，谢谢小蓉头～以及EE 以及 cfy 以及alpha等等。。。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 这样我可以长期挂机嘛，而且还能写配置文件管理，多简单嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ gnome3.6 ibus not repair
<k9288k> happyaron: 好的，我去试试啊。谢谢啦
<happyaron> banban: 别客气
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 3.6他们已经不修了
<happyaron> k9288k: 别客气
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 等3.8吧
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. xchat auto login when reset net]
<gebjgd> gnome3那么奇葩的de真是用不惯
<banban> eexp: 我谢了你了啊 别回头说我没礼貌～
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. haoba ,,
<happyaron> 老妈的电脑，把杀毒软件卸载了以后立即就腰不酸了腿不疼了。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ .. weime .bu yong linux
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 她平时用linux，但是她还要玩plants vs zombie
<microcai> \rs: that's a goal and probably the reality
<happyaron> 今年回家忘记升级内存了，wine吃不消。。。
<cfy> microcai: 杭州？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ,, flash game
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 她不喜欢啦。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 虽然她用的功能很少，但是很挑剔的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ qiangzhi yaoqiu
<banban> happyaron: 你对悦妹妹挺好的呀 哈哈～
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: “以前都行现在为啥不行了，还给我弄回原来那样”
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 于是我就被强制要求了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..
<happyaron> banban: 额，多谢夸奖。。。但现在是给我妈妈维护电脑。
<gebjgd> happyaron: chrome里有
<happyaron> gebjgd: 她不喜欢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ debian . stable LTS ..
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 现在用的是ubuntu 10.10，我自己提供关键组件LTS
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ..
<happyaron> debian的gnome2/3我都搞不定。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron: flash版本的和win版本的有区别?
<happyaron> gebjgd: 她说感觉不如win版的玩起来舒服
<banban> happyaron: 哟西，你们都见过父母了呀 哈哈 恭喜恭喜～记得请我吃喜糖哦 我一年半内肯定在北京
<happyaron> ...
<gebjgd> happyaron: 先入为主而已
<happyaron> banban: 我亲生妈。。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 可我没必要改变她的习惯。
<banban> wzssyqa: 师弟～
<happyaron> gebjgd: 她就等我给升级内存之后用wine版的了。。。每次开win她都吐槽难用。
<wzssyqa> banban: 师姐
<gebjgd> happyaron: 话说帝都最近天气如何
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 她刚才也纠结vbox来着。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: fcitx-libpinyin给拒了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我明天回帝都，不知道现在情况咋样。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: banban？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: orig搞错了么不是。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 听说寂静岭了
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 嗯，还没那么严重
<happyaron> gebjgd: 过年之前一直是silent hill mode
<happyaron> gebjgd: 当时我们说都已经beta phrase testing了。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 28那天空气不是超好的么。。。
<banban> happyaron: 恩 你先去摸摸情况  我大后天回去。。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯，就那几天真特别好。。。
<happyaron> banban: wzssyqa 已经先一步回去了
<wzssyqa> banban: 这几天又挂了
<happyaron> banban: 他已身处帝都
<wzssyqa> banban: 她知道
<happyaron> o
<\rs> wzssyqa: 什麼叫 fctix-libpinyin被拒了？
<wzssyqa> banban: 这几天很活跃嘛
<wzssyqa> \rs: 往debian传，出了一点问题
<banban> wzssyqa: 恩 遇到很多问题 于是就跑过来了 身边没有人懂 呵呵  北京怎么样天气
<wzssyqa> banban: 被你嫂子欺负了？
<wzssyqa> banban: 在往寂静岭模式发展
<banban> wzssyqa: 额 没 不过现在在家越来越没地位了  直接没有存在感了
<wzssyqa> banban: 嗯嗯，他们早想让你滚了
<wzssyqa> banban: 哈哈
<banban> wzssyqa: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<wzssyqa> banban: 你也不能老赖着不是
<banban> wzssyqa: 我没想赖着啊。。。。这不是没办法吗。。。
<\rs> 明天就來體驗帝都空氣
<happyaron> \rs: 我也是啊，难兄难弟
<wzssyqa> \rs: happyaron 恭喜二位
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 应该先恭喜你啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 多替我们吸点毒气。。。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 自强不吸
<banban> 去休息了
<banban> happyaron:  wzssyqa  bye
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 那是 \rs
<wzssyqa> banban: bye
<happyaron> banban: bye
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 人家才是THU的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 佩服，
<wzssyqa> \rs: 佩服捏着鼻子过滴
<alvin_rxg> ladio.me ?
<\rs> wzssyqa: 戴口罩的
<alvin_rxg> urlgrabber: ladio.me ?
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 进去了，睡觉了
<wzssyqa> \rs: bye
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 又传了一遍
<happyaron> wzssyqa: o
<wzssyqa> happyaron: fcitx-libpinyin
<\rs> wzssyqa: bye
<tom__> libqq 这个插件是lainme MM写的吗？
<wzssyqa> lainme: MM好
<k9288k> laime MM貌似没在
<tom__> 我看到了这个：sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lainme/libqq
<cherrot> happyaron, 辣妈呀～ 我爸妈只能接受WinXP
<leopard> hi
<kk> leopard, 不要玩机器人
<kk> leopard, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> hi
<leopard> 有人没
<cleamoon> test
<kk> cleamoon, 不要玩机器人
<cleamoon> > "hi"
<kk> cleamoon, hi
<jarodlau> 还有夜猫子？
<alvin_rxg> test
<kk> alvin_rxg, 点点点.  ㍚ 
<kk>  05:18
<cleamoon> 有办法用twitter账户follow一个饭否账户吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-17
<qiao> morning ..
<peter_lam> morning!
<MeaCulpa> morning
<sjd_zeus> 新年好，各位
<sjd_zeus> /?
<freeflying> tenzu:
<tenzu> yoooooooooo
<tenzu> freeflying: 见到小生激动了？
<tenzu> happyaron: 在帝都？
<tenzu> 我是不是掉了？
<jiero> 。
<cfy> gDD: are you kidding me ?
<cfy> gDD: you are here!
<cfy> gDD: long time no see!!!
<cfy> gDD: i suppose it has been 4years
<cfy> gDD: are you still using unnormal keymap layouts?
<cfy> gDD: I'm still a dvorak user
<cfy> imadper: huge wet
<imadper> cfy: ... ...
<cfy> imadper: are you happy now?
<imadper> cfy: 毕业设计呀...
<imadper> cfy: 不知道写啥...
<cfy> imadper: .........
<cfy> imadper: i suppose most common lisper suck
<cfy> imadper: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/36656836/
<kk> cfy s, ⇪ 一个宏， 一个想法
<cfy> imadper: and cl expert merely talk.......
<cfy> imadper: so the environment of cl sucks....
<cfy> imadper: how about write a excellent common lisp compiler
<imadper> cfy: can't understand elegantor.
<cfy> imadper: what's elegantor?
<imadper> cfy: oh, you mean write a lisp compiler with haskell.
<imadper> cfy: your link.
<cfy> imadper: oh
<imadper> cfy: why he think it's a os...
<cfy> imadper: i suppose he sucks
<imadper> cfy: how he call printf ....
 * MeaCulpa 进错频道
<cfy> imadper: don't know......maybe he would output that to a file,and call as?
<imadper> cfy: no. you have no printf func once you want to write a OS.
<cfy> ilisp 2013-02-15 23:50:16 sbcl和ccl不都是动态生成汇编代码么。。。。
<cfy> imadper: haha......
<ofan> cfy: 你是不是豆瓣对ilisp?
<cfy> ofan: yeah
<imadper> cfy: printf is a OS based function. also, you have no c library.
<ofan> cfy: 擦
<cfy> ofan: are you 0xfan?
<ofan> cfy: 是
<cfy> imadper: yeah,i know little about os,but i do know elegantor and his idea suck
<cfy> imadper: in fact,the compiler of common lisp may not as good as other language like java and c++
<cfy> imadper: so huge wet,I write a sophisticated common lisp compiler,you save the world
<imadper> cfy: hmm
<cfy> imadper: huge wet,huge wet ,huge wet ,huge wet
<cfy> imadper: save the world ,save the world ,save the world
<imadper> cfy: ...
<imadper> cfy: the only language good at writing compiler is haskell and ocaml...
<cfy> imadper: why would you say that?
<ofan> 一天写一个解释器
<imadper> cfy: do you know Zonghan Tang?
<imadper> cfy: or Feng Tang?
<jiero> cfy:  backtoschool session
<imadper> cfy: the people who using perl well.
<cfy> ofan: you can write a common lisp interpeter in one day?
<cfy> ofan: i bear
<jiero> cfy: I swear you cannot
<cfy> ofan: it takes days to read the standard and understand common lisp
<imadper> cfy: no. but write a scheme interpeter maybe.  cc ofan
<cfy> jiero: of course i can't
<ofan> cfy: 你bear毛
<cfy> imadper: that sucks.......
<cfy> ofan: @_@
<ofan> cfy: 讲的毛鸟语
<cfy> ofan: haha...
<cfy> ofan: i dare
<ofan> cfy: 实现解释器很快
<ofan> cfy: 麻烦的实现标准库
<cfy> ofan: talks is cheap,show me the code
<imadper> I bear means `我生了(个孩子)`?
<ofan> cfy: 我搞scheme的
<cfy> ofan: .....
<ofan> cfy: 基本实现r5rs
<cfy> ofan: common lisp
 * cfy back to working
<cfy> imadper: huge wet
<cfy> ofan: bad fan
<liemehoc> 帝都哪里开住宿票比较靠谱
<leyle> 我的x201 的 集成显卡能安装nvidia的闭源驱动么？
<imadper> leyle: no
<leyle> imadper: 那就是没法耍stream上的 cs了？
<imadper> leyle: 开源驱动不行吗?
<leyle> 哦，我晓得了，intel的集成显卡，不是nvidia
<leyle> 没有开源驱动，是集成显卡
<imadper> leyle: 谁说集成显卡没有开源驱动了....
 * kevinstar  :(){ :|:& };:  想不通，崩溃了
<ofan> kevinstar: f(){f|f&};f
<kevinstar> ofan, 冒号可以转吗？怎么解释
<kevinstar> ofan, f&是后台，然后重复，可是：怎么能当函数名呢？
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 怎么不能= =
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 冒号不应该是个关键字或者标识一样的东西吗？
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 你试试:(){echo "hello"}
<jiero> leyle: 。。。能用的显卡都有开源驱动。。。
<ofan> kevinstar: :是个内置函数
<ofan> kevinstar: 跟 . 差不多
<ofan> . = source
<jiero> 15 mins
<imadper> kevinstar: ~ where :
<imadper> :: shell built-in command
<maplebeats> jiero, 什么15分钟
<kevinstar> ofan, 啊，凌乱了，内置函数。。。。。
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 内置函数你可以重写它= =
<jiero> maplebeats:  外出
<ofan> kevinstar: 也是个变量，可以当作 true或0
<maplebeats> while :
<jiero> maplebeats:  明天把我的所有资产都放到银行里去。。。
<kevinstar> maplebeats, ofan   嗯 。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 转给我吧
<jiero> maplebeats:  理财服务的利率比较高。我需要资金做事。
<maplebeats> jiero, 你打算去干什么
<jiero> maplebeats: 给你，不如给 cherrot。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, :D
<jiero> maplebeats:  MB
<jiero> maplebeats: 没事
<maplebeats> jiero, ........
<jiero> maplebeats: 我找不到工作啊。
<jiero> maplebeats: 怎么办，都没有兼职的
<imadper> jiero: 我也找不到...
<jiero> imadper:  http://www.linuxdeepin.com/joinus/job
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Linux Deepin - About
<jiero> imadper: 看看他们要不要我。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 你干嘛要兼职
<jiero> maplebeats: 兼职比较适合我，我长时间干一件事很差劲的。
<imadper> jiero: 武汉.. 要是北京我就去...
 * imadper 吃糖牙疼...
<jiero> imadper: 看牙去。我补牙20+，所以暂时不担心了
<imadper> jiero: ... 懒得去...
<jiero> imadper: 用了 2500元左右。
<imadper> jiero: ... 这么贵?!!!
<imadper> jiero: 不怕, 我有私人牙医...
<jiero> imadper: 广州补牙 1600两颗。
<jiero> imadper: 我是20啊。。。
<maplebeats> imadper, ......壕啊，私人牙医都有了
<imadper> maplebeats: 当然了~
<imadper> jiero: ... 还是好贵..
<imadper> maplebeats: MB
<jiero> imadper: 。恩。
<imadper> maplebeats: 没事.
<imadper> maplebeats: 你的名字真喜感~
<jiero> maplebeats: MB？
<maplebeats> imadper, ......
<maplebeats> jiero, ......
<maplebeats> .....
<maplebeats> ,...
<maplebeats> ..
<maplebeats> .
<kk> maplebeats:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<maplebeats> = =!
<imadper> kk: 干掉他!
<jiero> maplebeats:  我总是想成树果 -就是吃的。
<jiero> maplebeats: 没玩过 Pokemon？
<maplebeats> jiero, 不玩那个，我玩单机玩不下去 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats:  http://i.imgur.com/geYNvjx.jpg
<maplebeats> jiero, what't this
<soiamso> leyle: stream linux 上面那个CS 是 CS Source 集成显卡吃力
<imadper> so
<jiero> maplebeats: 我想要知道
<imadper> soiamso: 现在的集成显卡挺厉害的了吧.
<jiero> soiamso: 也有 老版本的 CS
<soiamso> jiero: half life 吧？
<jiero> soiamso:  counter strike 1.6
 * jiero 早就不想玩了。玩过Urban Terror，CS算啥玩意儿。。。
<jiero> 谁知道这是什么 http://i.imgur.com/geYNvjx.jpg
<imadper> 蜥蜴?
<soiamso> jiero: 娃娃鱼 ，蝾螈？
<jiero> soiamso: 我真的不知道。
<jiero> soiamso: 澳大利亚应该没有这种动物的感觉。。。
<soiamso> jiero: 史前动物，应该分布比较广，例如鳄鱼
<leyle> soiamso: 哦，谢谢
<jiero> 谢谢。
<soiamso> jiero: cs 1.6 比 css 贵。。。。
<jiero> imadper: 但是明明linux下现在的显卡应该能玩很多游戏啊。。。但是实际却不是。
<gebjgd> linux 下的cs完全没有意义啊
<jiero> soiamso:  其实我不在意。。。因为不会买。。。
<imadper> jiero: 因为显卡的性能发挥不出来.
<jiero> gebjgd: 因为只能和linux玩家对战对吧。
<gebjgd> linux下那么多fps
<soiamso> jiero: 同样硬件性能接近，例如 Trine2, 所有集成显卡基本不能玩
<jiero> soiamso: 其实，你的例子太新了？
<jiero> imadper: 真的不明白
<gebjgd> 擦的
<gebjgd> 现在人胖了
<gebjgd> 跑会儿步都不行了
<jiero> gebjgd:  15分钟就好了
<gebjgd> 真蓑
<maplebeats> Trine2吃的不是显卡，吃的是cpu...
<jiero> gebjgd:  30 分钟太长。要不你就参加 铁人训练。
<gebjgd> 身体真次
<ofan> gebjgd: 在哪呢
<ofan> gebjgd: florida?
<jiero> gebjgd: 参加跑酷
<gebjgd> ofan: 还能在哪
<gebjgd> ofan: orlando
<gebjgd> ofan: 这么下去我都快能拿pr了
<freeflying> gebjgd: nice
<gebjgd> freeflying: 不nice
<freeflying> gebjgd: nice place for vacation and retirement lol
<gebjgd> freeflying: 知道就好
<freeflying> gebjgd: 年轻人的话好处也有啊，生活成本低，税低
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我是出差  我不是在美国工作
<gebjgd> freeflying: 老婆又不在美国
<freeflying> gebjgd: lol 那就真是苦逼了
<gebjgd> freeflying: 没办法 这行业不好
<freeflying> gebjgd: 你做那行的啊
<Stifler|working> test
<kk> Stifler|working, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<gebjgd> freeflying: 物流仓储自动化
<Stifler|working> gaoji
<gebjgd> 个屁
<freeflying> gebjgd: 这可是为了啊
<Stifler|working> ..
<freeflying> 未来
<gebjgd> freeflying: 反正中国还没啥市场呢
<Stifler|working> 全自动进出货？
<gebjgd> Stifler|working: 差不多
<Stifler|working> 那牛逼了啊
<Stifler|working> 沃尔玛类的福音
<gebjgd> Stifler|working: 沃尔玛? 他们不用这东西
<jzmer> 抛妻弃子，政治避难
<gebjgd> jzmer: 没法政治避难
<gebjgd> jzmer: 我又不在国内的
<Stifler|working> ..
<Stifler|working> 这辈子看来是出不去了
<soiamso> Stifler|working: 跟人力成本成反比，经济危机的时候，这个行业不会增长
<gebjgd> soiamso: 未必
<gebjgd> soiamso: 我们所到之处就是裁员
<gebjgd> soiamso: 我们这行业就是为了公司裁员的
<Stifler|working> soiamso: 经济发达了，人工成本高了，就有机会了
<gebjgd> freeflying: 关键是出差太多  我受不了
<Stifler|working> 出差真难为人啊
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33470
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | Emacs下Vim模拟器Evil发布1.0版
<yunfan> 额 emacs vim合流了
<wiiw> vim 可以 cli
<soiamso> gebjgd: 什么是幸福，别人坐着，你出差就是幸福。。。
<freeflying> gebjgd: 一年多少天出差啊
<ubuntu518> ubuntu12.10 32位支持多大内存
<gebjgd> freeflying: 去年在美国4个月
<wiiw> emacs 也可以
<ubuntu518> ubuntu12.10 32位支持多大内存
<ubuntu518> ubuntu12.10 32位支持多大内存
<soiamso> ubuntu518 不要使用32位版本
<gebjgd> soiamso: 还是你想的开
<freeflying> gebjgd: 确实有点多
<wiiw> ubuntu518: 估计 64G
<ubuntu518> 为什么不要使用32位版本
<wiiw> ubuntu518: 内核都是 -pae 的
<wiiw> ubuntu518: 32位还能用30年. 之后估计都用64位了
<ubuntu518> 刚才一个朋友说不要用32位版本是什么意思啊
<gebjgd> soiamso: 倒是满足了周游世界的愿望了
<gebjgd> soiamso: XD
<soiamso> ubuntu518: 就跟当年问 为什么是有32位一个道理
<yunfan> 32bit的目前许多底层优化过的lib还没有port 许多鸟软件在64bit上跑不了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 年轻多挣钱
<gebjgd> soiamso: 挣的不多啊
<gebjgd> soiamso: 我感觉不多
<freeflying> gebjgd: 不多不可能啊，出差津贴都比我工资多了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你要跟非洲的兄弟比比？
<gebjgd> freeflying: 和其他的德国人比起来 这么多出差 并不多
<gebjgd> soiamso: 是是 人要知足
<freeflying> gebjgd: 人家single吧
<gebjgd> freeflying: 没有啊  就是其他公司的
<freeflying> yunfan: 说说都有些啥软件是为32位优化的呢
<freeflying> yunfan: 都优化了些啥啊
<soiamso> yunfan: 指令集一样，基本用高级语言写，能优化啥出来，总不能超越机器的极限吧
<ofan> 32位的很多优化都是用sse和64位指令
<ofan> gebjgd: 你拿个吧
<wiiw> sequel mysql://user:password@host/database -C sqlite://db.sqlite
<soiamso> ofan: GHC 7.8 开始使用SSE
<yunfan> freeflying: 毛呢 我的主机一开始就是装ubuntu 64bit的 仓库里许多奇怪软件都没的
<yunfan> freeflying: 后来只好换成32bit pae了
<ofan> soiamso: 是开sse优化吧
<yunfan> soiamso: 主要问题是编译时候依赖了某些lib 那些关键lib没有64bit的 结果打包的人并没有去调整 所以导致一些软件没有 其实调整下 也是可以编译出来的
<yunfan> freeflying: ubuntu for phone能跑在我的galaxy note2上不?
<maplebeats> yunfan, 壕，我看能
<yunfan> maplebeats: 说不好
<yunfan> 不过我的chromebook和手机是一个处理器 估计开发者跑是没问题 就是官方支持不支持是另外一回事
<maplebeats> yunfan, 我觉得这要看canonical愿意支持不
<yunfan> 比如我chromebook上那个chrubuntu 那个X绝对有问题 跑起来一卡一卡的 我还以为是因为系统装sd卡的原因 结果切到tty下 嗖嗖的
<yunfan> maplebeats: 所以这事要问内部人士咩
<yunfan> 阿蛋现在隐姓埋名了 好讨厌
<maplebeats> yunfan, 我才在论坛上看到他
<maplebeats> 蛤蟆人也不在
<yunfan> maplebeats: 他俩肯定在 只不过不用原来那nick而已 这套把戏哪里瞒得了我
<maplebeats> yunfan, 原来如此
<maplebeats> yunfan, 能不能把他们骂出来= =
<soiamso> ofan: 放在GHC.Prime 里面应该不是优化吧
<ofan> 那就是了，现在ghc还是主要依赖gcc
<yunfan> maplebeats: 这个恐怕很难
<yunfan> soiamso: 你去对比下仓库不就知道了
<soiamso> ofan: 没有依赖了吧，fvia-C 都取消了
<ofan> soiamso: 依赖的，现在很多代码还是转成C再编译
<ofan> 而且ghc直接生成本地代码意义不大，以后主要还是llvm
<ofan> soiamso: 用gcc主要还是abi和toolchain兼容，单独搞工作量太大了
<ofan> gcc本身优化能力也强大
<soiamso> ofan: cmm 就到 native code 了， cmm 然后就是 llvm 了
<ofan> 7.8不知道，7.4还是gcc,本身生成代码能力还是达不到高效级别
<ofan> http://imgur.com/A2VueXZ
<kk> ofan s, ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<imadper> freeflying: ubuntu 有没有开发应用送手机的活动?
<ofan> imadper: 送脚机
<imadper> ofan: 看新闻没? rim送开发者的手机很漂亮
<sgo11> 这里有对html字体有研究的吗？我一直做的英文网站，今天做中文网站，发现一个问题。body font-family 并无法改变 head title的字体。在ie下显示的中文 title 大小不一，字体的问题。如何解决这个问题？ 我用的 meta charset="utf-8"。
<jiero> sgo11:  制定字体-
<jiero> sgo11: 指定。
<jiero> imadper: 骆驼比驴大。
<ofan> sgo11: font-family是字体族，不同浏览器不一样
<jiero> ie 浏览器是一门学问。
<sgo11> ofan, 我知道指定。我说的石 <head><title> 也可以指定吗？
<sgo11> 一般不都是指定 <body>下吗？
<ofan> sgo11: title制定有毛用........
<sgo11> ofan, 当然有用。 网页title显示的中文有大有小。字体混乱。
<sgo11> ofan, 就是这个问题，一直困扰着我。
<ofan> sgo11: title是页面标题...
<ofan> 不显示在内容里，有啥用
<wiiw> sgo11: 系统的字体换一个
<wiiw> sgo11: 浏览器的字体换一个
<sgo11> ofan, 不显示在页面里。但显示在tab 标签上。显示的字体大小不一，这样看很不美观也不专业。
<ofan> sgo11: ...那个你控制不了
<ofan> 属于浏览器界面字体
<sgo11> 那为什么其他网页比如百度，网易什么的每这个问题？
<wiiw> sgo11: 用的是ubuntu 10.10  ?
<sgo11> 没这个问题。
<sgo11> wiiw, ubuntu当然没问题了。我测试ie的时候有问题。
<wiiw> sgo11: 某些汉字对应的字体里面没有,要从另一个字体里面读取.
<sgo11> wiiw, 总之，这个问题让我很头疼。
<^{^> 大家好
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<^{^> iphone上的irc也很好用
<^{^> 呵呵
<^}^> 大家好
<^{^> 哈哈
<jiero> sgo11:  wine 的 IE ？
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。暖床公
<ubuntu518> ubuntu12.10 32位支持多大内存
<maplebeats> jiero, ......
<^}^> ubuntu518: 3.2g
<jiero> ubuntu518: 还有人用 32位呢。
<jiero> ubuntu518: 支持 64GB
<maplebeats> jiero, 有人愿意我去给他暖床？
<ubuntu518> 大家的系统是多少位的啊
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10]
<^}^> jiero: 我在raspberry上用32的debian
<palomino|working> 必须64位
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 15.6GB, 89.4% free - Swap: 3.8GB, 100.0% free]
<^}^> 炫耀贴
<^}^> 哈哈哈哈
<ubuntu518> 我的电脑是5g内存
<sgo11> jiero, 不是。windows的。另外的机器上。
<jiero> ^}^: 。。。
<maplebeats> palomino|working, 鄙视啊
<palomino|working> .....
<jiero> sgo11: 标题字体啊。你的windows字体配置混乱了？是英文版系统？
<jiero> palomino|working:  android 这么可怕？
<maplebeats> 我的内存才3.8G
<palomino|working> ??_?? jiero
<jiero> maplebeats: 我也是。。。
<sgo11> jiero, 不是英文版的。是中文的windows7 home edition。ie9 。
<jiero> palomino|working:  android 需要 16GB啊。
<palomino|working> .......
<ubuntu518> 5G内存安装ubuntu什么系统
<sgo11> jiero, 我主要不是想解决我自己的问题。而是想让所有人看到的字体都一样。
<^}^> ubuntu518: 64
 * maplebeats 勉强用上uksm内核，内存刚好够用。。。
<jiero> sgo11: 那不可能。
<jiero> sgo11: 除非所有人用同样的操作系统同样的浏览器，同样的显示器，同样的亮度和背景
<jiero> 同样的窗口设置。
<sgo11> jiero, 我需要断下网。一会再来。谢谢您的帮助哈。
<jiero> maplebeats:  uksm 是啥我都不知道
<jiero> ubuntu518:  AMD 64 Ubuntu 12.10
<ubuntu518> Ubuntu 12.10好像只有32位的吧
<jiero> ubuntu518:  然后看到 32位软件就绕边走即可。
<maplebeats> jiero, 消内存冗余的
 * kevinstar 有块硬盘，数据丢了，怎么办？
<maplebeats> jiero, 可以节约点内存，用cpu换内存
<jiero> ubuntu518:  4年前我就用 Ubuntu AMD64了。
<jiero> maplebeats: CPU更重要。。。
<ubuntu518> 呵呵
<maplebeats> jiero, 1%而已。。。cpu你一直在全速运行啊！你搞科学运算么....
<ubuntu518> 装备把公司台式机安装ubuntu系统
<maplebeats> ubuntu518, 。。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。内存你需要那么多吗？内存才是一直的。
<ubuntu518> 我要是把公司电脑安装ubuntu系统，那么怎么远程连接公司的windows服务器啊
<jiero> maplebeats:  反正我不虚拟机，如果不处理Raw和gimp，就不到 3.8GB上限
<maplebeats> jiero, 要啊，要大量内存。。。内存多了可以当硬盘用
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 买不起SSD,还买不起内存条啊= =
<ubuntu518> 我现在下载64位的
<jiero> maplebeats: 我内存插蛮了
<ubuntu518> 我要是把公司电脑安装ubuntu系统，那么怎么远程连接公司的windows服务器啊
<maplebeats> jiero, 换成单条4G的
<jiero> ubuntu518: 不懂。连服务器还在意什么系统？
<maplebeats> ubuntu518, 别换了，在家里玩玩就好了
<jiero> maplebeats:  DDR 2 有么？
<maplebeats> ubuntu518, 不过，rdesktop到是不错的东东
<jiero> maplebeats: 有的话也没用。我这CPU才 1.86 Ghz
<maplebeats> jiero, 呃，砸了吧。。。
<ubuntu518> 无法忍受xp中毒
<maplebeats> jiero, 我也只有2.3
<maplebeats> ubuntu518, xp这么爽，你居然无法忍受。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 现在要换 Pentinum 2.8Ghz
<jiero> maplebeats:  XP 连alt拖窗口都不能，爽个p
<ubuntu518> ubuntu什么时间出手机啊
<jiero> 2013年底
<maplebeats> jiero, 看电影，打游戏，聊QQ，听音乐，都比linux爽
<ubuntu518> 不知道价格怎么样
<ubuntu518> 想买台平板电脑是ubuntu系统的
<maplebeats> ubuntu518, 有ubuntu系统的平板
<maplebeats> ubuntu518, 好像叫什么智X的平板，就有ubuntu系统
 * Stifler|working 又浪费了一上午的美好时光
<jiero> maplebeats:  额。在线的- 一样；游戏 - 一样；qq - 一样，都webqq；听音乐 - 我用手机播。。。
 * jiero 手机 还空闲 20GB 空间。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 别安慰自己的了。。。事实就是那样。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 可是那就是事实。。。
<maplebeats> 代替始终是代替，和原生就是差别大
<jiero> maplebeats: lol
<gebjgd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oT99paTEeNs
<kk> gebjgd s, ⇪ YouTube - 逆天了！中国浏览器广告嘲讽北韩金正恩
<^{^> linux真的不适合桌面
<maplebeats> gebjgd, 嘲讽金正恩应该不会被跨省吧。。
<^{^> 它还是好好在服务器领域吧
<Mayaer> 有淫用goagent吗
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 有很多吧
<gebjgd> ^{^: 扯蛋
<gebjgd> maplebeats: g+上的
<^{^> 我的机器人又掉线了
<maplebeats> google这个贱人，居然让我改名字
<^{^> 我懒得和你争论 这已经是事实了 事实不容争辩
<^}^> 大家好
<kk> ^}^, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<Stifler|working> 今天机器人不对劲啊
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 我在shell里输入：（）{ echo “ss”  }，结果显示我没写完，直接跳到>
<yunfan> ubuntu518: 智器大把的ubuntu pad
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 空格什么都检查过了，我觉得这个函数写完了
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 恩，bash好像是这样子的
<yunfan> imadper: 你是不是用emacs的?
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 你用什么？
<maplebeats> kevinstar, zsh
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 你用吗？
<kevinstar> maplebeats, 好吧
<yunfan> maplebeats: 谁叫你跟人同名 另外你注册得晚怪谁 你看我跟eva那个人同名 我注册得早 他也拿我没办法
<jiero> ^{^ 和不怀疑的人当然无可争辩。。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 恩，我用
<maplebeats> yunfan, 噗？
 * yunfan emacs党去哪里了？
<Mayaer> maplebeats:昨天教朋友设置的，全都搞定了 今天突然不好用了
<maplebeats> kevinstar, bash的行为好奇怪呀，不懂。。。
<yunfan> maplebeats: 我有正当理由 我姓名就是这个 就算申诉也没用
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 我自己用从来没出过问题
<kevinstar> yunfan, 注册早不厉害啊，你注册晚把早的挤走才厉害
<maplebeats> Mayaer,  用的firefox吗？
<Mayaer> maplebeats: CHROME
<maplebeats> yunfan, 什么跟什么啊
<jiero> maplebeats:  yunfan 把别人的 nick 抢来了
<yunfan> kevinstar: 那是lerosua 他的nick早先被我抢注的 后来被迫还给他
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 你看log呀
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<maplebeats> 噗。。。
<yunfan> 快给我找个emacs党来 我要转阵营
<maplebeats> 还好我抢注了。。。
<imadper> yunfan: .
<jiero> yunfan:  imadper
<imadper> yunfan: 我是emacs的.
<^{^> 我的名字才是最
<^{^> 酷
<imadper> yunfan: 欢迎你.
<yunfan> imadper: 给我弄个入门教程 只要能进入 退出 切模式 弄命令就行 我要用evil
<yunfan> https://gitorious.org/evil imadper 这个
<imadper> yunfan: C-h t
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: Evil - Gitorious
<yunfan> imadper: 要中文的
<imadper> yunfan: C-h t 就是中文的.
<imadper> yunfan: 至少在我这里是中文的.
<yunfan> imadper: 安装呢 现在ubuntu仓库里那个是不是最新的？
<maplebeats> kevinstar, 这样子写 :(){ echo "hello";}
<yunfan> imadper: 还有elisp的入门 vimscript那个我实在是讨厌
<imadper> yunfan: 不知道ubuntu的是啥版本. 不过emacs24替身很明显. 其送速度快好多.
<wiiw> iptables 如何让我的 tcp 1112 端口绑定1111 端口, 访问1112等于1111 ?
<Mayaer> maplebeats: log是啥？
<imadper> yunfan: elisp入门, 等我给你找.  cc cfy yunfan 要加入emacs阵营.
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 就是goagent的日志
<cfy> imadper: haha
<cfy> yunfan: good boy
<maplebeats> Mayaer, 看看日志是不是正常的
<imadper> yunfan: http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/elisp.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Xah Emacs Lisp Tutorial
<gebjgd> mengfei 久不见
<cfy> imadper: good job
<yunfan> cfy: 我主要是为了用evil和开发clojure
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 反正 yunfan 会lisp的, 以后等着用他的插件.
<imadper> yunfan: evil不是目的吧...
<yunfan> 我虽然用emacs 但是用evil还是vi模式
<imadper> yunfan: evil不如直接用vim了.
<imadper> yunfan: 没关系, emacs包容一切.
<yunfan> imadper: 等熟悉了以后整个自己的 使用forth代替lisp
<imadper> yunfan: 写编辑器?
<yunfan> 差不多
<imadper> yunfan: 闹太套.
<cfy> yunfan: imadper: boring.....
<yunfan> emacs23是不是差不多？
<imadper> yunfan: 差远了.
<imadper> cfy: what's up?
<yunfan> cfy: not a plan
<wiiw> 我的程序监听80端口, iptables能不能把 81 自动指向我的80 ?
<yunfan> imadper: 有没有ppa源?
<cfy> happyaron: yunfan is 折腾鬼
<cfy> yunfan: yeah,we are using emacs24
<yunfan> cfy: 你怎么装的？
<imadper> yunfan: no idea... 我不用ubuntu呀...
<yunfan> imadper: 前途不大
<cfy> yunfan: i'm usning ubuntu...so....
<imadper> yunfan: 确实ubuntu有前途. 不过我不喜欢.
<maplebeats> wiiw, 应该能
<yunfan> imadper: 莫担心 只是前途不大 并非没有前途嘛
<cfy> yunfan: i installed it by using aptitude
<yunfan> cfy: 就是因为知道你用ubuntu 所以才问你怎么装的24
<maplebeats> wiiw, 端口映射
<imadper> yunfan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149562/how-to-upgrade-to-emacs-24-1
<yunfan> cfy: 我这仓库里只有23
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: 12.04 - How to upgrade to Emacs 24.1? - Ask Ubuntu
<wiiw> maplebeats: 但是我不知道搜索什么关键字
 * maplebeats vim万岁
<imadper> yunfan: 有ppa
<cfy> yunfan: 12.04LTS
<wiiw> maplebeats: 我以前搞过, 很久没搞忘了...
<imadper> yunfan: https://launchpad.net/~cassou/+archive/emacs
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ Launchpad
<yunfan> cfy: ok有ppa了
<cfy> yunfan: ppa
<yunfan> imadper: 我觉得你现在是新的阿蛋了 找东西一个准
<maplebeats> wiiw, 端口映射嘛。。
<imadper> yunfan: qa嘛.
<cfy> imadper: guru..
<imadper> cfy: 还是叫我qa吧...
<yunfan> cfy: 咕噜？
<maplebeats> yunfan, 蛋蛋2号
<cfy> imadper: guru qa
<yunfan> 对了 现在emacs有几家分支？
<cfy> yunfan: you got it
<yunfan> 有没有很mini的那种
<cfy> yunfan: only one emacs24
<cfy> yunfan: nope.
<imadper> yunfan: 有, 但是别用.
<yunfan> cfy: 我说 xemacs 什么这种东西
<imadper> yunfan: 有, 都是垃圾.
<cfy> yunfan: just using gnu emacs
<imadper> cfy: +1
 * imadper 试过一次Linus用的那个emacs, 真心用不来... 屁功能都没有...
<cfy> imadper: +1
<yunfan> imadper: 不会吧 我记得linus好像就不是用的gnu的
<imadper> yunfan: linus用emacs的
<imadper> cfy: 满以为会很好用...
<cfy> imadper: +1
<yunfan> imadper: 我说他用的那个就不是gnu 的emacs
<yunfan> imadper: 许多东西默认配置不好而已
<yunfan> 对了 现在大胡子还贡献代码不
<imadper> yunfan: aur/uemacs-git 20100603-2 [installed: 20121024-1] (25)
<imadper>     Micro-emacs version customized by Linus Torvalds
<imadper> yunfan: 不了, 他忙于全球的巡回演讲.
<yunfan> micro-emacs有多大？
<imadper> yunfan: 不知道, 你自己git下来吧...
<imadper> yunfan: 别用, 你会后悔的.
<imadper> yun
<imadper> yunfan: evil, 估计没办法跑在micro-emacs上面. cc cfy
<yunfan> imadper: 我只是好奇而已 既然能存在到现在还有人贡献代码 必然有其独特之处
<imadper> yunfan: 独特之处估计就是linus一直用到现在了吧...
<cfy> yunfan: i suppose micro-emacs just has some similiar key-bindings like gnu emacs
<yunfan> emacs这名字到底什么意思？
<imadper> yunfan: 宏编辑器.
<yunfan> evil和vile哪个好点？
<imadper> evil
<imadper> yunfan: evil好.
<yunfan> Variants of MicroEMACS also exist, such as MicroGNUEmacs (later renamed mg), a more GNU Emacs-compatible editor.
<yunfan> imadper: 你比较过?
<cfy> yunfan: Generally Not Used; Except by Middle Aged Computer Scientists
<imadper> yunfan: 看过介绍. evil是很多人的选择.
<yunfan> Many relationships to vi can also be found in MicroEMACS. The vi clone vile was based around an older version of MicroEMACS.
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 哦哦  怎么看
<imadper> yunfan: http://maskray.me/blog/2012-06-02-emulate-vim-in-emacs
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: Evil--在Emacs中模拟Vim
<yunfan> imadper: 估计是很多emacser的选择吧
<imadper> yunfan: I don't think so.
<yunfan> maskray还活着呢
<imadper> yunfan: 他不是天天来吗...
<yunfan> 没看到过
<cfy> ray is under a mask
<yunfan> emacs流派好多啊 vi进度快 感觉有点像华山派 剑宗气宗之争
<wolftankk> http://darling.dolezel.info/en/Darling  > > 有人研究过没。。。
<kk> wolftankk s, ⇪ Darling - The Darling Project
<wolftankk> 类似wine
<wolftankk> 但是是macos app的模拟器
<imadper> yunfan: gnu emacs is the best.
<yunfan> maskray换blog系统了么
<yunfan> 怎么还带related article了
<yunfan> 阿蛋忍不住现身了
<imadper> adam8157: 早~
<cfy> adam8157: dandan zao
<adam8157> cfy: yunfan fuck you
<imadper> ... ...
 * cfy i'm not gay
<ofan> cfy: 解释就是掩饰
<yunfan> adam8157: how?
 * ofan USE VIM
<yunfan> lol
<yunfan> 对了 kandu最近来过咩?
<cfy> ofan and yunfan: hao jiyou yiqi zou
<alvin_rxg> cfy: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *MxO&e*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cfy> cc adam8157
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 搞定了～～ 谢谢你～
<ofan> http://imgur.com/A2VueXZ
<kk> ofan s, ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<Mayaer> ofan: 嘻嘻～～～
<ofan> Mayaer: 玛雅儿
<Mayaer> ofan: 嘻嘻～～
<ofan> cfy: 你工作不是用lisp么
<ofan> Mayaer: 啥喜事儿？
<imadper> cfy: 好久没更新了...  Total Download Size:    1226.81 MiB
<imadper> Total Installed Size:   5118.80 MiB
<imadper> Net Upgrade Size:       76.08 MiB
<imadper>  
<cfy> ofan: so what?
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<cfy> imadper: arch?
<ofan> cfy: 没事，看你不像搞lisp的
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<yunfan> ofan: 这能看出来？
<cfy> ofan: what does lisper look like?
<yunfan> lisper loser 差两个字母 额
<cfy> imadper: i dare using arch in rh?
<ofan> cfy: 看你从来不讨论lisp
<yunfan> ofan: 做一行 恨一行 这很正常
<cfy> ofan: i know little about lisp so.......
<imadper> cfy: no one use fedora here.
<cfy> imadper: @_@
<ofan> 弄个用haskell做脚本的编辑器
<Mayaer> ofan: 没啥，看见你美的呗～～
<Mayaer> adam8157: 你还在家不
<adam8157> Mayaer: @ Beijing
<piggybox_> ofan: 不是有个叫yi的?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 这么早就回去啦
<ofan> piggybox_: 那个好大的，而且不好用
<jiero> adam8157: o
<adam8157> Mayaer: 没有寒假好多年
<adam8157> jiero: 过年好
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 切。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 你还在小红帽咩
<adam8157> Mayaer: 13年开始就不在了
<yunfan> adam8157: 前一阵肯定用了其他nick
<Mayaer> adam8157: 为啥？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 跳槽了呗
<Mayaer> adam8157: 要出国咩
<jiero> adam8157: 过年好
<adam8157> yunfan: no
<jiero> adam8157: 要出国了，和 hamo 一起？
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 我要找工作了。没有发现感兴趣的啊。
 * adam8157 please be normal
<adam8157> jiero: 正常
<adam8157> jiero: 工作之前都这样
<jiero> adam8157: 因为我没啥能力。什么都
<jiero> 全被刷下来 - 不论啥。
<imadper> adam8157: .
<imadper> jiero: 不是去做ui设计吗?
<jiero> imadper: 我画画能力很差的。
<imadper> jiero: ...
<jiero> imadper: 结果就是一无是处。
<imadper> ...
<adam8157> imadper: 大牛都矫情
<adam8157> imadper: 同意不
<imadper> adam8157: 恩.
<imadper> adam8157: 你还不work from home? 北京这空气..
<ofan> adam8157: 要出国了？
<adam8157> imadper: from weihai? no
<adam8157> ofan: no
<ofan> adam8157: 这是放假回来了？
<adam8157> ofan: yep
<imadper> adam8157: ... 随便去个风景秀丽的城市都可以的.
 * imadper 终于安装wayland了...
<imadper> cfy: wayland-1.0.5-1-i686                                                                                   86.3 KiB  1512K/s 00:00 [#############################################################################] 100%
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你还是央求 freeflying 给买个商业医疗保险吧
<imadper> cfy: 这东西真小...
 * adam8157 同学在成都买房, 首付20万, 贷款40+万, 88m2, 真安逸
<cfy> imadper: ....
<yunfan> imadper: 都拆成component了吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 我司有的
<imadper> adam8157: 是呀. 成都多好...
<imadper> yunfan: 可能.
<yunfan> adam8157: 哥在屯溪的房子+车库不到50w 可惜买了几年都没去住 有冒用
<adam8157> imadper: 空气差, 离家远
<imadper> adam8157: 成都空气也差? 那只有广州了.
<imadper> adam8157: 保证广州空气强于北京很多.
<yunfan> adam8157: 去哥那远程办公？
<adam8157> imadper: 粤语太痛苦
<yunfan> 空气完全可以保证
<adam8157> yunfan: 不去...
<imadper> adam8157: 不用粤语的: 珠海.
<yunfan> 而且什么时候不习惯了可以跑去魔都 坐车4个小时
<imadper> yunfan: 我啥时候要是带妹子周游全国, 记得借房子给我住两天...
 * imadper 
 * imadper 不知道多少年后了... sigh.. 写毕业设计去...
<leyle> adam8157: 哦？在什么位置啊？多少一平米？
<yunfan> imadper: 问题不大 过年我去看过房子 有客房 今年我回南方去 就给他装修起来
<adam8157> leyle: 只知道离天府软件园比较近
<lial> .f anhui
<imadper> yunfan: 恩. 穷呀...
<leyle> adam8157: 哦，软件园太远了，那边估计8k左右
<yunfan> imadper: 以后要是被妹子甩了 记得去哥那买房定居
<imadper> yunfan: ... ... 你那边妹子多且漂亮?
<yunfan> imadper: 合伙搞外包算了
<lial> 请问怎么找bot,我在做forum.ubuntu.org里找到的一星任务：）
<imadper> yunfan: 赚钱吗?
<yunfan> imadper: 还成 我不在意这个 但是别人说我们那的还能看
<leyle> 有房就是好啊，想干嘛干嘛。
<imadper> yunfan: 搞外包应该叫上ee吧.
<yunfan> imadper: ee是土老财 看不上这个
<jiero> imadper: 气象台很多漂亮妹子？
<imadper> yunfan: . 那没人啦生意过来呀...
<yunfan> imadper: 不搞外包 做app web创业也行啊 我这里帝都一个月的房租在我家里能租一年 额
<yunfan> 第2个月的房租就可以拉个电信20M的光纤了
<imadper> yunfan: 直接在家办公多好. 办公室省了.
<soiamso> lial: kk
<jiero> yunfan:  你在帝度买一套房的钱，在家就能盖2层楼了。
<yunfan> imadper: 我家里办不了公 猫猫狗狗什么的 没事还要下菜地去 折腾
<imadper> yunfan: 各自在自己家.
<yunfan> jiero: 呵呵 是2套 我家对面的别墅50w一套
<yunfan> imadper: 我们那没空气污染
<imadper> yunfan: ... 好多地方都没有...
<yunfan> imadper: 又是旅游地 你要不喜欢本地货 可以去勾引外地学生妹
<MeaCulpa> 不是没有，是没有检测
<yunfan> imadper: 但好多没污染的地方没机场 :]
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个可以保证 因为没工业 lol
<imadper> yunfan: 广州喽~ 我觉得比北京强不少
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你家哪里的？不光工业可以污染...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 风会吹
<soiamso> imadper: 你说空气污染？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 黄山市啊
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 广州也脏啊
<lial> msg soiamso 你好，我是新手：）
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额 我是jyf
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那里附近多了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 可能我是在大学城...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 全是山 你莫担心
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有检测的
<yunfan> adam8157: 你最近是做kernel还是驱动?
<adam8157> yunfan: 多是驱动, general的也有, 比重少些
<adam8157> imadper: 推荐个最近的电影?
<imadper> adam8157: 一定要最近的吗?
<imadper> adam8157: 最近只有云图值得一看.
<adam8157> imadper: 看过了
<yunfan> imadper: 西游我想去看看
<adam8157> imadper: 我怕看过
<imadper> adam8157: 近期我看的电影, 觉得 金钱帝国 很值得一看
<imadper> yunfan: 没兴趣...
<yunfan> adam8157: 有个问题 异构的kernel底层实现是一样的么 还是只是syscall调用一样 其他不管？
<yunfan> imadper: 金钱帝国好多年了吧 我记得我那时候还在杭州看的
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 不过我最近才看.
<yunfan> imadper: 那个效果我喜欢 西游的预告片里那个
<adam8157> yunfan: syscall接口基本上一样, 再往下就不同了
<imadper> yunfan: 哦, 没怎么关注, 大话西游就喜欢
<yunfan> imadper: 你可以去看下预告片
<yunfan> 我本打算网上买收费的看
<yunfan> 结果没有 额
<imadper> yunfan: 等晚上下班吧...
<yunfan> 看来要去影院了
<imadper> yunfan: 有可能 qvod有.
<imadper> yunfan: 只是有可能....
<yunfan> imadper: 没有 我家里qvod 百度影音都装了
<imadper> yunfan: ... 那没办法了, 我去六维帮你看看
<yunfan> adam8157: 那么接口调用规范里管字节序么？
<yunfan> imadper: 六维是教育网里的吧
<yunfan> imadper: 我其实希望youku能出收费的
<yunfan> 我是真懒得出门
<imadper> yunfan: merodu 还是叫啥来的, 就能下载了
<adam8157> yunfan: 不用, 会处理字节序的
<jiero> yunfan: 买投资房啊。那种别人帮你监管付房租的。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。出收费免广告服务。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 黄山市供大于求
<adam8157> yunfan: 但是字长啥的要注意
<yunfan> adam8157: syscall是不是经常变？
<adam8157> yunfan: 这个一般不能变
<yunfan> adam8157: 我是说kernel升级以后 是不是会经常加syscal或者减syscall
<adam8157> yunfan: 不会
<adam8157> yunfan: kernel一般不太注重abi的一致性, 但是相当重视api的
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 那不就等于是syscal会变了
<adam8157> yunfan: 不会啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不能说.h文件里那些不会变啊 那些有可能是宏实现的
 * MeaCulpa Opera又要转去WebKit了...哎，废
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个且不管 如果做一个kmod 加载上 是不是理论上什么资源都能访问了?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 对前端来说 何尝不是好事?
<adam8157> yunfan: 是
<yunfan> 搞不好ie也要缴械
<yunfan> adam8157: 我还有一个汇编的东西要问
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是，前端嘛
<adam8157> yunfan: 汇编我是小白
<MeaCulpa> 都缴械把，留我FF清净
<yunfan> adam8157: ld.so 是不是在加载程序的时候 填充那些跳转地址?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: mozilla前天出了个asm.js的草案 结果昨天就出RC1了 额
<adam8157> yunfan: ?
<si1m> k
<wiiw> ld.so 在内存里面应该只有一份,不然浪费内存啊
<wiiw> 只读的
<yunfan> adam8157: 你看 goto LABEL这种指令 编译时候肯定不可能确定地址
<yunfan> 得要装载以后才知道地址在哪里
<adam8157> yunfan: 哦 是的
<mofaph> yunfan: 你说的是动态链接器么？动态链接器将链接的过程推迟了
<adam8157> yunfan: 早期的.com格式会固定地址
<ofan> goto那是相对地址
<cherrot> adam8157: 阿当哥，git能只fetch一个ropo里的某个子目录么。。。
 * cherrot clone一个超大的项目太蛋疼了。。。
<yunfan> 问题在于 x86是有多种addr的 但是mips arm怎么办呢？ 我想的是 用 sp+offset的方式 程序加载的时候改sp就行了 这个在x86上能行通  那么mips/arm上是怎么实现的呢?
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: submodule...然你这是拿git当svn用
<adam8157> cherrot: 不行, 但是能限制clone的历史深度
<cherrot> MeaCu1pa: 网速太慢了。。。
<cherrot> adam8157: 我只想取出最新的代码  submodule?
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: git第一次慢点
<yunfan> arm那个jit我倒是明白了 原来有个 modified 哈佛架构 在cache里不能改code 在cache外可以改code段
<adam8157> cherrot: 可以取出最新的所有代码 不能只取一个文件夹(除非submodule
<mofaph> cherrot: 你可以只克隆一个分支，并且只要近期的历史
<MeaCulpa> git没有傻瓜式的export, 可以只取一个版本吧
<cherrot> mofaph: 哦 对 git好像可以指定历史深度哈
<yunfan> adam8157: 那早期的com固定格式 如果两个程序地址冲突怎么办?
<ofan> com是独占的
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice怎么设置成多标签形式，而不是打开多个窗口。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401081 Libreoffice怎么设置成多标签形式，而不是打开多个窗口。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xcn — 2013-02-17 14:39
<yunfan> ofan: 相对地址在arm里 只有2^16这个范围 如果是长跳怎么办?
<si1m> 大家好
<adam8157> yunfan: 没的多进程
<si1m> 有个问题
<kk> si1m, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<yunfan> adam8157: 原来如此
<mofaph> cherrot: 有一个选项是 --max-depth
<ofan> yunfan: 段地址+偏移
<si1m> apt-get install python-dev 可是无法安装？？
<cherrot> MeaCu1pa: 要 export 也得把 repo 克隆下来才行啊。。 git checkout -f类似吧
<si1m> python-dev : 依赖: python2.7-dev (>= 2.7.3) 但是它将不会被安装
<si1m> E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系
<yunfan> ofan: arm的branch是没有段地址的
<yunfan> adam8157: 还有个东西
<lial> whois locobot3
<adam8157> yunfan: linux kernel 没用分段机制
<si1m> 有人会吗？
<wiiw> si1m: 因为您要求某些软件包保持现状
<yunfan> adam8157: 我那个mips平板 有许多android游戏 他是为arm做了加速，带了arm.so 所以我那个平板跑不了 但是xda社区有个人出了个magickcode的应用 开启以后 就能跑那些程序了 别人说是改了ld.so 我想了下 要么是动态翻译arm.so到mips机器吗上 要么是一开始就llvm了 你说有可能是哪种方案呢?
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个我知道 flat memory
<adam8157> yunfan: 翻译的, 类似qemu
<yunfan> 那看来效率还是上不去
<yunfan> 如果静态编译就好了
<adam8157> yunfan: skyeye就可以实现这个, 改的qemu
<adam8157> yunfan: 翻译一次就好了, 也可以做些优化, 但是效率还是很差
<wiiw> si1m: aptitude --help | grep why
<mofaph> cherrot: 拉取远程的单个分支：https://github.com/mofaph/gsu/blob/master/git-single-repo.txt
<kk> mofaph ⇪ t: gsu/git-single-repo.txt at master · mofaph/gsu · GitHub
<yunfan> adam8157: 主要是流水线不一样 动态翻译效率不会太高
<yunfan> adam8157: 有没有高级语言 直接编译成汇编的？
<yunfan> 我看了个日本人写的现代处理器技术 终于理解了一些c代码的挫代码
<cherrot> mofaph: thx 我瞅瞅
<adam8157> yunfan: 多高级? 能编译成bin的都要走汇编这一层啊
<yunfan> 许多挫代码都是为了凑缓存 配合流水线 完全是机器相关的 很不好
<yunfan> 换个处理器 情况不一样 那个优化反而变成拖累了
<adam8157> yunfan: 会写这种矬代码的都是高手, 一般情况下大家都是依赖编译器优化
<yunfan> adam8157: 不是 是直接编译 比如类似python lua这种 直接表达逻辑 不用管底层细节 但是又是编译的
<cherrot> mofaph: 我限制了深度 这次快多了
<yunfan> adam8157: 现在我也会写一点了 也没什么意思
<adam8157> yunfan: lisp可以 lol go也可以
<yunfan> 社区里成天研究switch computed goto什么的具体优化 很无聊
<imadper> yunfan: ocaml可以.
<yunfan> imadper: ocaml据说是lisp家族剥了括号？
<yunfan> dynasm好像也是
<imadper> yunfan: 要这么说, ocaml是haskell添加了分号.
<imadper> yunfan: 基本是函数式语言里最高执行效率了.
<freeflying> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-kZc2LBSH4E8/UR_nfvCMsVI/AAAAAAAAAPg/WgW3FWRTlRg/s802/linux_wallpaper_2.jpg
<yunfan> imadper: 那就暂时算了吧 有那功夫 不如弄好lisp就行了
<jiero> cherrot:  下午好。看到了，没看懂。理解中
<yunfan> 啊 我的emacs24装好了
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。好图。
<yunfan> imadper: 英文的 !!!
<imadper> cfy: 怎么让 C-h t出中文的?
<yunfan> imadper: 很显然要装某个 *-zh
<yunfan> imadper: 额 出中文了 c-h t是中文 默认那个manual是英文 sorry
<yunfan> imadper: 你去帮我看下 如何装evil
<yunfan> 我先看下这个教程
<freeflying> adam8157: 你不是不来了吗
<freeflying> lol
<ubuntu518> 谁有自拍小电影
<yunfan> imadper: 对了 再给找个脚踏坂的淘宝链接
<adam8157> freeflying: 不吹水就是了
<yunfan> adam8157: 老老实实搞技术
<imadper> yunfan: 链接找不到了估计...
<yunfan> imadper: ] joking
<imadper> yunfan: evil这种东西, 估计M-x list-package 就有吧
<yunfan> imadper: m-x不能换成:么?
<yunfan> list-package里还真没有
<si1m> wiiw:: 大哥啊不懂啊 p   wader-core          提供 modemmanager
<si1m> p   wader-core          依赖 python-twisted-core
<si1m> p   python-twisted-core 建议 python-qt3
<si1m> p   python-qt3          建议 python-qt3-gl
<si1m> p   python-qt3-gl       依赖 python-opengl (>= 2.0.1.09-2.2)
<si1m> p   python-opengl       建议 python-numpy
<kk> si1m:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<imadper> yunfan: 那你怎么输入:...
<imadper> yunfan: http://www.anyshare.org/uncategorized/377.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: 我的Emacs配上脚踏板了 | anyShare
<mofaph> yunfan: 你要配置一下 package.el，加一个 melpa
<cfy> imadper: don't know...
<yunfan> imadper: vim里:就是进入命令输入模式啊
<imadper> cfy: it's ok.
<yunfan> mofaph: 所以我要找emacser帮忙
<si1m> aptitude why python-dev 显示了一些信息但是不会啊
<yunfan> 还真不习惯 尤其是上下翻页
<imadper> yunfan: http://code.bulix.org/ay2hte-83025
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<freeflying> 一天时间才下了18G的东西，真不给力啊
<imadper> yunfan: copied from cfy's dotfile
<jiero> 。。。
<si1m> 有谁会吗，急用啊
<cfy> imadper: yunfan: el-get maybe a better package manager
<si1m> python-dev
<freeflying> adam8157: 那天FB啊
<imadper> cfy: I like built-in function
<cfy> imadper: :D
<cfy> imadper: +1
<yunfan> cfy: 哥是入门级的 要 step by step
<mofaph> yunfan: 我的一个 package.el 的配置：https://github.com/mofaph/emacs-mofaph/blob/next/conf-package.el
<kk> mofaph ⇪ t: emacs-mofaph/conf-package.el at next · mofaph/emacs-mofaph · GitHub
<mofaph> yunfan: 顺便说一下，讨论 Emacs 的问题可以到水木或者豆瓣的小组吧？
<adam8157> freeflying: 不吃了, 要减肥, 多谢候总
<freeflying> 你们居然还在整emacs
<mofaph> yunfan: 水木还有一个 QQ 群
<freeflying> adam8157: nani?
<yunfan> mofaph: 这里好多emacs党  也可以 再说了 我是要用evil 又不学深
<adam8157> freeflying: 每逢佳节胖三斤
<yunfan> freeflying: 你都不编程了 确实是最高境界
<yunfan> codeless coder
<cfy> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> yunfan: 我在学编程
<ofan> yunfan: jit?
<freeflying> adam8157: 今天办公室有人没
<yunfan> freeflying: 那是做做姿态 告诉司里的屌丝程序员 1,公司很重视编程的人; 2, 搞管理的都很笨 编程都学不会
<adam8157> freeflying: 有 很少
<yunfan> ofan: 不是 你是syscall freeflying 这种高管是 phonecall adam8157 do sth
<freeflying> yunfan: 啧啧
<yunfan> freeflying: 我是学管理的 :]
<ofan> yunfan: 我说你刚才说对
<cherrot> MeaCu1pa: 胖叔，内核驱动我不太懂， 关于平台配置里，如果是64bit的内核，CONFIG_PLATFORM_I386_PC 这一项是不是需要修改一下？
<ofan> 我在做个小型vm+jit
<freeflying> yunfan: shot
<imadper> cherrot: 你在干嘛?
<ofan> 拿scheme做实验
<cherrot> imadper: 编译无线网卡的驱动。。。
<freeflying> 居然还有人编译内核
<cherrot> imadper: 哦对 这个你也在行～ 求帮助
<ofan> freeflying: 人傻时间多呗
<imadper> cherrot: 不在行... 不过, 没有Readme吗?
<cherrot> imadper: 木有。。
<cherrot> imadper: 国人Hack的一个
<imadper> cherrot: 包的地址发过来, 我下载一个看看?
<Albert_Zhou> gentoo就要自己编译内核，不然没得玩
<imadper> cherrot: 你用ubuntu的吧? 找adam, 他做ubuntu的驱动的.
<wiiw> gentoo 一定要有2台电脑,不然没法查资料
<cherrot> imadper: https://github.com/Red54/linux-shumeipai2/tree/sunxi-3.0/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8188eu 这个。 cc adam8157
<kk> cherrot ⇪ t: linux-shumeipai2/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8188eu at sunxi-3.0 · Red54/linux-shumeipai2 · GitHub
<yunfan> ofan: 管理就是耍猴子 栗子只有7个 就看你怎么耍花样 让猴子满意了 早上吃三个 还是晚上吃三个 都随便你
 * banban 谁是胖叔啊 哈哈～
<yunfan> ofan: 额 什么平台的vm?
<ofan> yunfan: vm+llvm
<yunfan> ofan: 什么vm? 有specs?
<ofan> 暂定生成llvm代码
<adam8157> cherrot: 没看到64bit的支持
<Albert_Zhou> 第一次需要两台电脑比较好，后面熟了就好了
<ofan> yunfan: 就是个scheme解释器
<wiiw> 151531 Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't  normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just  trying to bypass firewall)
<freeflying> 都来帮我加速种子吧
<wiiw> 这是被黑了吗?
<ofan> 然后用haskell的hoopl+llvm做优化
<yunfan> ofan: 你这vm总要有文档吧?
<cherrot> adam8157: 那直接这样编译在64位内核上加载不了吧？
 * MeaCulpa 全世界只有北朝鲜没有卖可口可乐和百事可乐....NB
<ofan> yunfan: 代码嵌入文档
<cherrot> adam8157: 我还没clone下来  没试验过
<yunfan> ofan: 额 我听到haskell就头大了
<ofan> 文档由haddock直接生成
<adam8157> cherrot: 不行 你照着i386的加个amd64就是了
<cherrot> adam8157: 明白了
<Albert_Zhou> 谁用过ppa？
<imadper> cherrot:  aur/dkms-8192cu v3.4.4_4749-2 (6)
<imadper>     Driver for Realtek RTL8188CUS (8188C, 8192C) chipset wireless cards
<imadper> 3 aur/rt8192cu 3.4.3.4369.20120622-1 (8)
<imadper>     Driver for Realtek RTL8188CUS (8188C, 8192C) chipset wireless cards
<jiero> banban:  酷胖
<cherrot> imadper: 是从 8188CUS hack的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 享受的东西就忘记吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 对了 你既然是做驱动的 有没有可能做个fake keyboard/mouse input的驱动啊?
<banban> jiero: 嘿嘿
<cherrot> jiero: 呀 忘了给你写了。。。晚上把东西给你哟  现在上网比较麻烦
<adam8157> yunfan: 这个很简单啊...
<imadper> cherrot: 可以编译给64位用的.
<cherrot> jiero: 你所要的功能都已经实现了 就差csv了
<si1m> 没人啊
<si1m> 哎
<yunfan> adam8157: 很简单？ 做一个看看？
<cherrot> imadper: adam8157: CONFIG_PLATFORM_I386_PC = n 然后 CONFIG_PLATFORM_AMD64_PC = y 对吗？
<mofaph> adam8157: 有一直有个问题没有解决，那就是在字符界面下，交换修改键盘的键值。比较交换 ctrl 和 alt。请问需要怎么修改？
<adam8157> yunfan: 等我有时间..
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不是说简单嘛  我以为你一个晚上就能做出来的那种
<adam8157> cherrot: 搜索i386 不光是这一个地方....   还有好多
<adam8157> mofaph: 改keymap
<ofan> 会者不难
<cherrot> adam8157: 明白了  等clone下来我grep一下吧。。。
<yunfan> talk is cheap
<cherrot> yunfan: 你又蛋疼了 lol
<yunfan> imadper: 你是在nox下?
<yunfan> cherrot: 这个一直是我想要的 不是蛋疼
<imadper> yunfan: 不是呀.
 * cherrot 看着 10K/s的clone速度都快看成便秘了……
<mofaph> adam8157: 我的意思是，安装完系统后，其他的普通用户也可以使用这个交换了键值的系统
<imadper> cherrot: amd64的吧.. 你看到了?
<yunfan> cherrot: 我举个最简单的例子 我白天可以在家开着minecraft 然后写点代码 控制role去搞点东西
<adam8157> mofaph: 改keymap...
<yunfan> imadper: 那你的M-v用什么代替?
<cherrot> imadper: 看到啥？  那个配置项是在 Makefile里的
<wiiw> http://hi.baidu.com/sevkm/item/57a1ec3e03a9558bf5e4adfc
<kk> wiiw s, ⇪ [转] 用iptables做本机端口转发_=KK=的空间_百度空间
<imadper> cherrot: 多少行? 我没找到.
<imadper> yunfan: M-v
<cherrot> imadper: 41行
<mofaph> adam8157: 能不能说详细一点？是使用命令修改呢（loadkeys,dumpkey），还是修改配置文件？
<wiiw> mofaph: http://hi.baidu.com/sevkm/item/99cd390e0c16fd036c9048fb
<kk> wiiw s, ⇪ 本本的向右方向键坏了,于是把Application键搞成了向右方向键_=KK=的空间_百度空间
<imadper> cherrot: 我说没有amd64的选项呀
<yunfan> imadper: 这个在gnome terminal下会打开菜单
<cherrot> imadper: 是啊 没有。。。可我想要在64bit下用啊
<adam8157> mofaph: https://www.google.com/search?q=修改keymap&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Google
<mofaph> wiiw: 谢谢，我需要的是在字符界面下的
<adam8157> mofaph: 前几条都是
<ofan> haskell对socket的封装真够简约的，一共8个函数...
<imadper> cherrot: 你uname -m | sed -e s/i.86/i386/ 输出啥?
<yunfan> imadper: manual里那个C-l也不对
<imadper> yunfan: 我用的是gui的.
<imadper> yunfan: C-h k C-l
<mofaph> adam8157: 谢谢
<adam8157> mofaph: np
<yunfan> imadper: 好吧
<cherrot> imadper: uname -m |sed -e /i.86/i386 ： x86_64
<wiiw> mofaph: 哦,那我倒没搞过,我也想学一下
<cherrot> imadper: 我64位系统啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 如果plan9成熟了，还需要云计算吗
<imadper> cherrot: 我找个原始的, 没有hack过的看看
<cherrot> imadper: 我也找找看 :) hack的 8188cu的内核驱动
<cherrot> imadper: https://github.com/dvdhrm/rt8192cu 不知道是不是这个。。人家说64bit还不稳定。。
<kk> cherrot ⇪ t: dvdhrm/rt8192cu · GitHub
<yunfan> adam8157: 还有个问题 昨天看到一个ssd芯片供应商推出的产品 是3bit的 这个如何对应到一般存储系统？ 难道是多几个校验位?
<adam8157> yunfan: 晓不得
<mofaph> adam8157: ubuntu 没有使用 kbd 这个软件包？
<adam8157> mofaph: no idea
<wiiw> 64bit需要把以前所有按照32bit开发的c代码重新替换一遍变量声明部分.
<wiiw> mofaph: i   kbd                                - Linux console font and keytable utilities
<wiiw> 默认安装
<yunfan> wiiw: 如果你是按照严格规范来 就不用 比如 uint32
<wiiw> yunfan: 以前还没有这个 uint32 ,比如2000年的时候
<yunfan> wiiw: 我不知道2k年有没有 我反正是在c书上看到这个 也有点年头了
<ofan> 一般是用自定义类型，typedef FOO = uint32;
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 云者，说也，总得有人靠嘴吃饭
<wiiw> mofaph: dpkg -L kbd | grep bin
<jiero> cherrot: 这么短就行了。。。果然差距啊。。。
<cherrot> jiero: lol
<yunfan> adam8157: 有几个服务器上的网卡 在安装系统的时候还要专门的网卡厂商的驱动 还有烧录过程 好像就是在烧录mips固件进去 这种驱动你们开发过么
<cherrot> jiero: 晚上回去给你做完哈～
<wiiw> kbd 包含 /bin/chvt
<imadper> cherrot: hack的有啥好处没?
<imadper> cherrot: 原始的已经能在64位下跑了.
<cherrot> imadper: 不hack的用不了啊  我的芯片是 8188eu ?
<adam8157> yunfan: 以前遇到过, 升级firmware的, 基本不support
<cherrot> imadper: 8188cu的驱动貌似不能用滴
<imadper> cherrot: 哦... 问 adam....
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 今年是openstack的第三年，泡泡估计要破了
<yunfan> adam8157: 那这种开发 如果按照要求开放源码 应该怎么办？
<imadper> freeflying: 你是说, openstack要悲剧了?
<ofan> cherrot: 网卡驱动？
<adam8157> yunfan: firmware又不开放
<cherrot> of
<freeflying> imadper: 不是啊，我说算毛啊
<cherrot> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> cherrot: 貌似跟我的上网本一样
<cherrot> ofan: 一样的芯片？
<imadper> freeflying: 就盼着openstack悲剧呢...
<ofan> 恩
<freeflying> imadper: 你为啥盼着它悲剧啊
<cherrot> imadper: 真不是好员工～
<ofan> realtek的驱动貌似都中国人写对
<imadper> freeflying: 取消hss组.
<freeflying> imadper: hss?
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不会，有很多大公司跟着起哄呢
<imadper> freeflying: 恩... 一特天天发衣服的组... 我连一件衣服都没有...
<cherrot> ofan: 好强大。。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: imadper 不过cloud泡泡总有一天要破
<mofaph> wiiw: adam8157 貌似有点麻烦，等有空再搞
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 会有下个概念
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 最近postgrous那个 大家不就在唱衰了
<yunfan> ofan: 准确的说是弯弯人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是啥
<ofan> 中国人
<wiiw> mofaph:嗯.  man loadkeys 这个有点像
<wiiw> dumpkeys
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: wait
<imadper> cherrot: 是不是新的ubuntu的内核已经支持了? 不用你自己编译了吧
<cherrot> imadper: 来源？
<imadper> cherrot: http://hi.baidu.com/red54/item/98a5bae96105f4394cdcaf4f
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 紅色動力[Red54.com]发布树莓派2新内核_紅色地平線_百度空间
<imadper> cherrot: 最下.
<cherrot> imadper: 哦 这个是红色动力自己封的内核
<cherrot> imadper: 对 我看看游牧有64bit的 有的话直接copy了
<imadper> cherrot: #ubuntu 问问吧.
<cherrot> imadper: 恩
<yunfan> http://dendory.net/blog.php?id=511ecb55  MeaCulpa
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ Posterous: A reminder of why you should own your online presence
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 把所有字体均更换为文泉驿微米黑后gnome-terminal显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401082 问题描述：把所有字体均更换为文泉驿微米黑后gnome-terminal显示英文出现问题。表现为字符之间间距不一，或挤在一起，或彼此远离。 见下图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 k9288k —  …
<imadper> .... 还有个掩藏这么深的红旗...
<jiero> http://beta.coreonline.com/age_gate/?next=/lara-croft-guardian-of-light/
<kk> jiero s, ⇪ Age gate
<jiero> Linux player met Lara Croft the Tomb Raider with Chrome around their necks.
<jiero> MeaCulpa: chrome 可以玩不少奇怪的游戏了。
 * cherrot 老外好热心  么么哒
<wiiw> jiero: 你在用linux ?
<wiiw> http://beta.coreonline.com/wrong_browser/#
<kk> wiiw s, ⇪ Browser not supported
<jiero> wiiw:  chrome linux 可以吧。
<jiero> https://developers.google.com/native-client/
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Native Client — Google Developers
<jiero> wiiw:  http://www.lgdb.org/search/luceneapi_node/supports%20NaCL 这样的游戏
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Search | Linux game database
<wiiw> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/lara?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: Chrome Web Store
<jiero> GPU : Radeon HD3850 / GeForce 8800GT or higher
<imadper> cherrot: 搞定了?
<imadper> 第三方内核, 谁家做的最好? cm系列吗?
<imadper> 哦, 我是指android手机的rom...
<cherrot> imadper: 还没 现在是两条路  把那个内核下下来看看是不是64bit的，or 自己尝试编译。不行就换货了
<wiiw> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/lara
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: Chrome Web Store
<imadper> cherrot: 哦... usb设备?
<cherrot> imadper: 是啊 usb无线网卡
<cherrot> imadper: 被公司的网络搞无语了
<jiero> wiiw: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 你是要3G么。
<imadper> cherrot: 你们互联网公司, 网络还不好?
<imadper> wifi
<cherrot> imadper: 限制太多
<jiero> imadper: 限制多的抱怨，拥抱 cherrot吧
<cherrot> jiero: 公司有wifi 而且没有专网限制 :)
<jiero> imadper: 给他开个 vpn 到你的电脑上网。
<jiero> cherrot: 呃那是为啥？
<Stifler|working> 现在的公司扣得要死，网也不给免费的
<jiero> cherrot: 原来企鹅这么疯。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 公司的wifi是给手机用的～ 所以就没限制了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 手机不都是武装到牙齿的么。。。
<jiero> 比 pc 功能更多不是。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 不过手机连不到办公网～ 泄漏代码 中木马什么的不太现实
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。你这样两者兼备了。会被怀疑吧。。。
<imadper> cherrot: ... ...
<yunfan> imadper: 不错 这个evil-mode进去就跟vim一样
<imadper> yunfan: 是吗? 那我肯定不用了...
<imadper> yunfan: 听说还能读取vim的插件呢... 没试过...
<jiero> cherrot 被刷了。。。
<yunfan> imadper: 这样对我最好 毕竟上下翻页还是vim的最方便
<imadper> yunfan: C-v
<imadper> yunfan: emacs有专门的view mode的忘了叫啥了
<imadper> yunfan: 你用的啥手机?
 * imadper 这里有人用的三儿子四儿子吗?
<freeflying> imadper: 这都是啥
<cherrot_> imadper: 送我一个我就可以用了呀
<imadper> freeflying: 就是, 贵厂的ubuntu phone rom支持的两款手机呀...
<imadper> cherrot_: 我自己都还没有一部android手机呢.
<freeflying> imadper: 那你还不赶紧买去啊
<imadper> freeflying: 等贵厂举办类似: 写应用送手机的活动呢
<freeflying> imadper: 你去给mark写信好了
 * adam8157 求mark赠送
<imadper> freeflying: 估计他也不看
 * imadper 求adam赠送
<yunfan> imadper: 我三个手机 你问哪个?
<freeflying> imadper: 他有信必回的
<imadper> freeflying: ... 这... 找100个人,每天发邮件问候他....
<imadper> yunfan: 你最新的
<freeflying> imadper: 我看新
<yunfan> imadper: galaxy note 2
<yunfan> freeflying: 写应用 送手机？
<imadper> yunfan: ... 你真有钱....
<freeflying> yunfan: 你写应用， imadper 送手机
<yunfan> imadper: 父母送的 别人送他们的 还忽悠说是iphone 我一看 差点呆掉了 iphone没这么大屏幕的 额
<imadper> yunfan: lol~
 * \rs 來帝都吸毒氣了……
<freeflying> yunfan: 新版大屏iphone
<imadper> \rs: 难道你从深山老林来?
<yunfan> freeflying:当时我那个额激动啊 外面的袋子是iphone里面的盒子是三星 额
<yunfan> 不过价格差不多
<freeflying> yunfan: gn2很好啊
<imadper> yunfan: 你更想要iphone?
<imadper> yunfan: 我觉得note2的那个压感笔挺好的, wacom的技术.
<yunfan> freeflying: 好个毛 国行的 老外不研究 没有cm的rom用
<yunfan> 官方那个rom 好多烂应用
<yunfan> imadper: 我已经有个android机器了 我要有个iphone机器就可以跨平台开发了
<imadper> yunfan: 要xcode的吧.
<yunfan> imadper: 虚拟机
<imadper> yunfan: 虚拟机不能安装xcode吧?
<imadper> yunfan: 哦, 可以
<yunfan> 现在的应用市场到处都是 游戏 和无聊应用
<yunfan> 真正有用的东西真少 基本都是平台性的
<freeflying> yunfan: 不好送我吧
<yunfan> freeflying: 哼 你都高管了 还好意思 骗我这些屌丝的东西
<freeflying> yunfan: 我才是地道的屌丝啊，还在学编程的屌丝
<Hiso-android> ...
<yunfan> freeflying: 毛 你那是做给屌丝部下看的 安抚那些naive的coder
<imadper> freeflying: 你这明显是在说: 学编程的都是吊丝.  明显的高管思想...
<freeflying> kao
<freeflying> 你们啊
<freeflying> 太能忽悠了
<freeflying> adam8157都被你们搞得不敢说话
<imadper> 跟我没关系呀...
<wiiw> adam8157: 一定是女的吧,哈哈
<imadper> ... ...
<wiiw> 求推到...
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<adam8157> wiiw: 你才是女的, 你全家都是女的
<Hiso-android> kk:ohayo～～～～～
<kk> Hiso-android, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍨ 
<wiiw> 不是不说话的嘛...
<Hiso-android> 开学了真苦逼。。。
<Hiso-android> kk: 求安慰
<maplebeats> adam8157, 女的？
<yunfan> freeflying: 不忽悠怎么能让你们这些高管批机器？
<kk> Hiso-android, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍨ 
<Hiso-android> 又看到一个ws的名字
<yunfan> 我司批个机器都要几个月 额
<adam8157> maplebeats: 凑什么热闹 nnnd
<Hiso-android> yo～maplebeats
<maplebeats> adam8157, 好久不见～
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 上你的学去
<yunfan> adam8157: 你还说要fuck我的 我是大胡子 大家都知道 至于你嘛  哼哼
 * adam8157 本月书单 http://ikandou.com/book/2863?sortby=  http://ikandou.com/book/12?sortby=
<Hiso-android> 你这个背叛二次元的家伙！
<Hiso-android> 烧死！
<yunfan> Hiso-android: 对付这种人 烧死他太便宜了 要 while(1){ 改需求 ;}
<maplebeats> adam8157, 呃。。。<情人>果然是寂寞了么
<maplebeats> yunfan, ......
<yunfan> adam8157: 怎么不用豆瓣呢
<adam8157> yunfan: kindle上看
 * maplebeats 壕的设备就是齐全
<yunfan> adam8157: 豆瓣那个阅读不支持kindle?
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道...
<imadper> yunfan: http://www.faxianpindao.com/detail/52047
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ Livescribe Sky™ wifi smartpen 博思智能笔 1350元-淘宝网-发现频道-什么值得买
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 你的妹子呢
<yunfan> imadper: 你out了 我记得多年前电视购物广告上就有个笔跟这个一样 是买给小孩辅导学习的
<imadper> maplebeats: 不就是你吗?
<Hiso-android> 我的妹子就是kk酱！
<imadper> yunfan: ... ...
<maplebeats> imadper, 滚粗
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 连个妹子都没搞到还敢来上IRC，回去读书去
<Hiso-android> maplebeats,快把网站改回来
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 你看看 imadper 就是你的未来
<yunfan> 这个 什么值得买 怎么换域名了
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<yunfan> 难道是因为 SM眨眼？
<yunfan> 扎眼
<Hiso-android> 我只爱二次元
<Hiso-android> ai什么的最有爱
<Hiso-android> kk:是吧^ω^
<kk> Hiso-android, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍨ 
<yunfan> Hiso-android: 那哥帮你做个 莫比乌斯撸管套
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 我自己有手
<maplebeats> yunfan, 好东西， Hiso-android 收下吧
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 你这个骗子
<Hiso-android> 烧死
<Hiso-android> 冷场了π_π
<ll1> 有没使用了Volume Icon  的,静音了无法取消静音啊
<cherrot_> jiero: 我知道了
<cherrot_> jiero: 你要csv 然后导入表格软件是吧？
<jiero> cherrot: 恩。
<cherrot> jiero: 那干脆就把所有信息全导出就好了呗  万一你哪天需要更多内容呢
<jiero> cherrot: 额。我以为是一个可以常规使用的 - 现在比较忙，抱歉了。
<cherrot> jiero: OK
<jiero> cherrot: 好了。
<jiero> cherrot: 信息全导出？
<cherrot> jiero: 恩 我看着来吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: avplayer 是 libav 的?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 问 microcai 吧.
<namoamitabuddha> 看错了, 以为是 avplay
<wolftankk> kk: weather
<imadper> cfy: 大师, 怎么设置一个mode的注释符号?
<imadper> cfy: 我的assembler-mode, 默认用;表示注释.. 我想改成#
<lmh> ls -lrt
<yunfan> http://lepunk.co.uk/tech-support-tips-for-developers/  imadper 这个刚好是给你的
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: Tech support tips for developers | Shut up and code
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛤蟆都不來了啊
<cfy> imadper: try to modify comment-style
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu server 可以用intel 1200btl主板上的硬raid不？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401088 我的机子intel 1200btl 两块sata硬盘，装ubuntu server 能做硬raid1吗？ 请教大侠要如何做。 若果不行，可否推荐ubuntu支持的raid卡，做raid1就可以 最好能附说明，小弟感谢不尽！ 统计信息:  …
<jiero> eexp 我终于有了可以玩游戏的电脑了。
<jiero> intel ivy bridge 最弱的CPU+GPU
<eexp> ivy的。高级
<eexp> 玩啥游戏？
<jiero> 虽然连 Urban Terror 的FPS都冲不到 100FPS
<yunfan> jiero: 看你玩什么游戏
<jiero> yunfan: 可以玩啊
<jiero> 晕、
<jiero> yunfan: zero-k 运行应该没问题了。
<eexp> 换手机，不买本本了
<freeflying> eexp: 又买啥高端货了啊
<\rs> $ perl6 -e 'say Date.new(2000, 7, 18) + (Date.new(2000, 7, 18) - Date.new(1987, 12, 18))'
<\rs> 2013-02-16
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: awk里我看coolshell的教程 {print > $6} 是拆分 但是这个>的结果却是追加模式 那么如果想像正常的那样 覆盖掉之前的怎么办？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 参考的是这里的教程 http://coolshell.cn/articles/9070.html
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: AWK 简明教程 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<\rs> yunfan:  Subsequent writes to
<\rs>      the same OUTPUT-FILE do not erase OUTPUT-FILE, but append to it.
<yunfan> \rs: 这只是解释了这个行为 我想知道的是 如果我非要覆盖呢
<eexp> freeflying: 没。准备买手机。刷ub系统的。
<\rs> 後面跟 close("filename")
<yunfan> eexp: 哪款？
<yunfan> \rs: 那我明白了 他缓存句柄
<\rs> yunfan: 看你鬍子一大把了，我就指點你兩句，awk真的沒啥價值，學這麼點awk不如看點最粗糙的perl；或者凡是非 one-liner 都用 ruby/python
<eexp> 丑陋的Galaxy Nexus和Google的Nexus 4
<yunfan> \rs: 我就是pythoner 只不过awk效率高点 有时候要用下 不会用得很复杂的
<yunfan> eexp: 3k的那个?
<eexp> 我喜欢one s的外形。
<yunfan> 我就希望有个好用的外置键盘
<eexp> 破斗篷，硬要我加他的开源推
<eexp> 带底座的，估计就有键盘了
<yunfan> 呵呵 那个还是我给他debug的
<eexp> 只是使用openid，我才加入的。
<yunfan> 我的是note2
<yunfan> 国行的 挫了
<yunfan> 双卡里面有个cdma的 用不上
<eexp> 双卡的？山寨品质？
<yunfan> 三星不就是靠这个起家的么
<eexp> 下次，搞一个外置otg的usb读卡器，不啥卡都支持嘛。无限扩展
<root> hi
<kk> root, 不要玩机器人
<root> 哈哈
<kk> root, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<Guest86529> 好
<straybirdsnest> 这AI调教的……
<yunfan> 现在难道还有不支持otg的么
<eexp> 至少还有几亿的手机不支持。
<yunfan> mtk的不都支持了？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问下virtualbox 加载ubuntu12.10时 为啥增强功能无法全屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401091 RT，多谢！1 统计信息: 发表于 由 brucexx — 2013-02-17 18:18
<wujie> hi'
<kk> wujie, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<cleamoon> irc有办法让用户名支持中文吗？
<jiero> cleamoon: gtalk允许吗？
<cleamoon> jiero, gtalk允许吧？
<lpy`> 话说黑苹果能开发？
<palomino|working> 能
<jiero> cleamoon: 那么就看 #avplayer
<cleamoon> jiero, #avplayer怎么了？
<jiero> cleamoon: 用个 gtalk 机器人放在频道里，频道里就可以显示中文名了
<jiero> cleamoon: 叫 ein
<jiero> ein 解释一下
<jiero> microcai: 。博士在此。 cleamoon 要跟着你了。
<cleamoon> avbot那个机器人只能连接群和irc，我试过了
<lpy`> palomino|working: 真的？不会有问题么？
<palomino|working> 没问题
<lpy`> palomino|working: thx～
<palomino|working> 只不过你要是想发布应用还是得注册个开发者帐号
<palomino|working> 99$/y 不算贵
<jiero> cleamoon: 所以，你自己建立一个群，一个bot不就行了。
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 我想和人聊...那边没有我想聊的群.....
<jiero> cleamoon:我突然想说 笨蛋是 cleamoon 。。。
<cleamoon> .........y？
<jiero> cleamoon: 用那个bot连这里不行么。。
<cleamoon> jiero, 那边怎么办...
<jiero> cleamoon: 你自己办
<jiero> http://www.properlydecent.com/downloads/
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Downloads « Properly Decent
<jiero> a 3d soccer game
<jiero> 3D 英式足球游戏
<jiero> Processor: Any dual core CPU or better  + Graphics: OpenGL 3.2 compliant graphics adapter
<jiero> http://www.properlydecent.com/releases/GameplayFootballPublicBeta08.torrent
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: {"content-length"=>"0", "content-type"=>"application/x-bittorrent"}
<jiero> adam8157 huntxu 测试一下。
<huntxu> jiero: 神馬
<jiero> huntxu:  3D 足球游戏。
<cleamoon> 这是用来鄙视fifa的游戏吗？
<jiero>  神马 palomino|working
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 盜版PES
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 求贊助正版
<jiero> huntxu: 我没钱。你对我来说就是富豪。
<huntxu> jiero: 高富帥你。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 别胡说。
<jiero> huntxu: 我负债 $70k
<huntxu> jiero: ...
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 每个月施舍我 5 元吧。 6年就是 360元。
 * jiero 忘了算利息了。大概就450了？
<huntxu> jiero: 閃
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<cleamoon> 吃货最高境界：眼见为食。
<k9288k> 大家好啊
<kk> k9288k, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<k9288k> kk, 是机器人吗？
<kk> k9288k, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍫ 
<k9288k> kk, 我晕...  真是机器人
<kk> k9288k, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍫ 
<k9288k> kk, 你好
<k9288k> kk, 没有小黄鸡智能哦
<kk> k9288k, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍫ 
<dolfly> hehe
<dolfly> 谁在呀？
<dolfly> ？
<jiero> dolfly: 有事？
<dolfly> jiero: 我电脑现在硬盘格式化了，没有光驱，想用usb重装系统，怎么弄啊？
<jiero> dolfly: usb里有安装需要的，那就直接装。
<dolfly> jiero: 没有光驱，只有个U盘
<jiero> dolfly: 有关系么？
<dolfly> 我现在下载了一个 ubuntu 的live-cd，怎么把它弄到U盘里，怎么能用U盘把电脑启动起来？
<Guest86529> 装进u盘里
<jiero> dolfly: 。从什么地方操作？
<dolfly> 怎么装，电脑都起不起来了。
<jiero> dolfly: 你都格式化了。。。你要不能启动的iso启动么。。。
<Guest86529> dolfly: 什么情况
<dolfly> 电脑现在就黑屏，一个 > 闪动
<Guest86529> 咋搞的
<jiero> dolfly: 你说的不清楚啊。你的闪存盘是什么状态。
<Guest86529> 对阿
<dolfly> 有一些没用的东西，可以格式化了
<Guest86529> 阿？
<jiero> dolfly: 那你的系统ISO在哪里？
<dolfly> 刚在这个电脑里下载了一个
<dolfly> live-cd
<dolfly> 那个要装的那个电脑现在黑屏 ，就一个》
<Guest86529> 用usbinstaller刷进u盘
<jiero> dolfly: 下载了也没法用，因为你不是把硬盘格式化了？那么这个live-cd也没了。
<dolfly> 就一个 大于号 闪闪
<jiero> 。。。
<Guest86529> 开玩笑 硬盘分区破坏了嘛
<dolfly> Guest86529: 刚装过一次，还没到格式化那步呢，就出现画面，报了一个貌似是什么驱动不能用的错误，就卡死循环，不能
<dolfly> 进去了
<Guest86529> 哦
<Guest86529> 试试
<Guest86529> 我用u盘装过很多次ubuntu 应该没事
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 为什么人们需要 Office 软件里有 tab？
<jiero> 奇怪奇怪
<cfy> ofan:
<cfy> ofan: 出来
<cfy> ofan: 给你介绍到一笔生意
<cfy> ofan: 算了。。。人家不要了
<mao> 大家好啊
<kk> mao, 不要玩机器人
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<mao> 机器人也会卖萌了
<mao> kk: 给爷笑一个
<kk> mao, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍬ 
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • android手机连接电脑不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401092 三星S7562 ubuntu 12.04 up to date 无论是否打开了USB调试模式都会有如下症状 1. 如果选MTP模式（显示的是大容量存储） 自动挂载，可以浏览到手机存储和SD的文件目录，但是打开之后没有任何文件 2. 如果选PTP …
<gadjo> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<kk> gadjo say: 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gadjo> 为什么看不见汉字
<GUNDAM> :)
<gadjo> 好像是gtk字体的问题...
<GUNDAM> 有人安了wineqq2013版吗？
<gadjo> 好了，看见了
<GUNDAM> -.-
<gadjo> 除了#ubuntu-cn中国人还用什么频道 ？
<gadjo> 我想找中国数学家的频道
<GUNDAM> #ubuntu
<GUNDAM> gadjo: 你百度找找
<gadjo> 好
<GUNDAM> gadjo: 或着你可以在列表里面搜索
<ll1> wacom 驱动生效了有木有
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 文泉驿字体相关问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401093 我在使用ubuntu-tweak调整字体的时候看到了很多种不同的文泉驿字体。可是我在/usr/share/fonts/truetype/wqy这个目录下只能找到两种字体，其他的字体去哪里了？ 或者说其他字体可以通过某种算法以这两个字体作为 …
<namoamitabuddha> (s[i++] = t[j++]) != '\0'
<namoamitabuddha> 这种代码我还写不出来
<k9288k> kk, 这个kk这么好玩，居然把我发的帖子都贴过来了
<kk> k9288k, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍬ 
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 我觉得这种写法挺2的...
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: K&R 上的
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, k&r不代表不2...
<imadper> 那个代码怎么了?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: cleamoon imadper 这个还算自然吧
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我肯定写两行...我不喜欢任何华而不实的...万一有人看不懂怎么办......
<imadper> adam8157: 很自然, 而且, 是个挺好的字符串拷贝.
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 多自然
<adam8157> cleamoon: 我也写两行
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我觉得想用拷贝字符串还不如用memcpy呢...
<imadper> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY4MTk2MDYw.html?f=18932105
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ 《北京房事》2012金考拉电影节最佳短片—专辑：《北京！北京》—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<cfy> adam8157: .
<fukk> 有人么
<kk> fukk, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<fukk> ubuntu在命令行下 有什么命令可以打开文件夹（显示窗口的)
<\rs> gtalk bitlbee掛了……
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我在学, 我说我之前写不出这个.
<imadper> fukk: nautilus
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 大师就别嘲讽咱了.
<imadper> fukk: 不要开小窗.
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嘲讽个蛋
<fukk> 嗯
 * imadper 谁能给 topic加一句, 非私人话题, 不要开小窗...
<fukk> 小窗是什么
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: unsigned x 还是 unsigned int x 比较标准?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • wine安装过程中andale32.exe等下载失败，死循环中。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401096 用 Code: sudo apt-get install wine 安装的。 结果卡在这里 Code: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe 卸载也卸载不了 Code: $ sudo apt-get remove wine E: dpkg  …
<cleamoon> 最后一句话乐了.......
<cleamoon> imadper, y？
<fukk> 有人用过codeblock么？ 在ubuntu下 个性化的文件（包含代码高亮颜色配置的东西)default.conf在哪里 0-0
<imadper> y????
<fukk> =why
 * imadper 现在dooloo是不是没人了? roylez ?
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 一樣
<cfy> adam8157: namoamitabuddha: 我还见过电子工程师运用大端小端特性的呢
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 也就是说省略 int 是符合 C90 和 C99 而不是 deprecated? 谢谢了.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没啥。。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 省略符合标准, 而且也很常见.
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 最好还是写上吧...unsigned long省略int就可以了，unsigned int就别省了......
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 例如 foo(char x) { ... } 这种省略返回值的 int 就不符合标准了吧?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 符合标准呀.
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 不符合标准....怎么可能符合标准.....
<imadper> cleamoon: ...
<imadper> cleamoon: 你确定???
<cleamoon> imadper, 他说的是函数返回值都省掉...就是连unsigned都不写...
<cleamoon> imadper, 就是所有int都省掉...
<imadper> cleamoon: 是呀, 我知道呀.
<cleamoon> imadper, ........那怎么可能能行
<imadper> cleamoon: 省略那个, 就代表返回int, 这个本身就是标准里面规定的吧...
<cfy> 默认不是int么？
<imadper> cfy: +1
<cfy> 谁去翻标准
<fukk> void
<imadper> cfy: 懒得. 但是绝对符合标准
<cleamoon> imadper, 我试验了c++，不能编译
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 那个是 deprecated 吧我记得
<cfy> cleamoon: c++ eq c
<cfy> cleamoon: c++ eq c?
<imadper> fukk: ... 你c不过关...
<cfy> cleamoon: are you kidding me?
<imadper> cleamoon: 没用过c++.
<fukk> 0 0
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 应该不是. 应该是完全合法的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: deprecated 也是合法的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 只是不推荐
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 就像 gets() 在 C99 里面是 deprecated
<cleamoon> cfy, imadper 就算是c也会有警告的。这么写就是撑的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 不过, deprecated在gcc会warn一下.
<cleamoon> 而且必须是c99
<fukk> 怎么显示隐藏的文件 0, 0
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 话说 gets() 在 C11 里面取消了
<\rs> cleamoon: unsigned int不是太長了么
<fukk> 好吧 ctrl+h
<cleamoon> \rs, 差不了几个字符
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 就是因为这个, 特别是两个 unsigned int 在 prototype 里面.
<Hiso-android> yo!
<cleamoon> \rs, 你又不是在用打孔机，剩那几个字符没用
<Hiso-android> 嗯。。。。你那里现在是下午？
<namoamitabuddha> 位运算比加减法在 x86 上快多少?
<imadper> cleamoon: 你Wall之后才有警告吧... c90也可以, 为啥必须c99
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, deprecated就是取消的前奏.
<Hiso-android> cleamoon?
<cleamoon> imadper, 没用wall也出警告了...用c90提示error
<cleamoon> Hiso-android, yes？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我在考虑 (1<<(n+p)) - (1<<p) 是否需要换成位运算
<imadper> cfy: 你看 cleamoon 说的, 他的编译器跟我的编译器行为差太多...
<cfy> imadper: ....我标准没翻到。。。
<cleamoon> imadper, ........我用的gcc version 4.7.2
<imadper> cleamoon: 我的也是.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 没必要吧...
<cleamoon> .........
<Hiso-android> cleamoon,你知道我是谁么？
<cleamoon> Hiso-android, 怎么可能知道
<imadper> cleamoon: gcc --version  ==>  gcc (GCC) 4.7.2
<imadper> Copyright (C) 2012 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<imadper> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<imadper> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<imadper>  
<imadper>  
<kk> imadper:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> kk 怎么又犀利了
<Hiso-android> 我是iso啊
<Hiso-android> 这是我的马甲
<cleamoon> Hiso-android, iso是谁....？
<Hiso-android> IsoaSFlus
<imadper> kk: 你妹..
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 你们还没开学？？？？？？？
<kk> imadper, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<Hiso-android> ...你 不能骂我的kk酱！！！
<\rs> test
<Hiso-android> 开学了啊
<Hiso-android> 刚下晚自习
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 位运算在一般加减法情况下不需要
<imadper> \rs: ...
<cleamoon> Hiso-android, 哦...还是没什么特别印象...我很记不住人....
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 你...这个时间是找女生开房的时间，你居然拿来上IRC
<\rs> imadper: 剛纔我那句test有顯示嗎？
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 你到底有多堕落啊
<imadper> \rs: 有
<Hiso-android> maplebeats,节操呢，喂！
<imadper> \rs: *** \rs (~MaskRay@unaffiliated/maskray) has changed mode for #ubuntu-cn to +q
<imadper>     \rs!*@*
<imadper> <Hiso-android> ...你 不能骂我的kk酱！！！
<imadper> <\rs> test
<imadper> *** \rs (~MaskRay@unaffiliated/maskray) has changed mode for #ubuntu-cn to -q
<imadper>     \rs!*@*
<maplebeats> Hiso-android, 节操是什么？
<Hiso-android> 记不住么。。。
<Hiso-android> 我改名字
<maplebeats> imadper, 2è´§
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 和名字无关...我就是记不住人......
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats,烧死！
<IsoaSFlus> 和你讨论过种族歧视的
<IsoaSFlus> 高中生啊
<IsoaSFlus> ！
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 哦，哦？什么时候的事.....
<namoamitabuddha> IsoaSFlus: 非得搞清楚谁是谁干啥?
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我第一次看见你。。。的时候
<IsoaSFlus> 忘了几号。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 该死，昨天你还记得我的啊
<IsoaSFlus> 还和我打招呼π_π
<IsoaSFlus> 不相信爱情了
 * adam8157 围观
<cleamoon> 我怎么不记得.......
 * maplebeats 噗
<imadper> kk: ....
<kk> imadper, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<k9288k> kk, ...
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> kk，求安慰
<k9288k> kk, 啵啵
<kk> k9288k, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<k9288k> kk, 喵
<k9288k> kk, ㍮
<imadper> cfy: 还没翻到?
<kk> k9288k, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<IsoaSFlus> k     k     是      我        的！！！！！！！
<miao> IsoaSFlus, .. 休息一下 ..
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 生成掩码学了一招
<black_angel> 又一基友出来了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: ~0 << n
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<cfy> imadper: 没。。。
<miao> 哈哈～
<IsoaSFlus> ls
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 习惯了
<IsoaSFlus> 该死
<cleamoon> IsoaSFlus, 你是和我说的话吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 以为是cli。。。
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，相當於 ~ ((1 << n) - 1)
<IsoaSFlus> 上面几句是自言自语
<miao> kk, .. 休息一下 ..
<kk> miao, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<miao> kk, .. 休息一下 ..
<IsoaSFlus> π_π
<cley> test
<kk> cley, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<miao> test
<kk> miao, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<IsoaSFlus> 我吃醋了么
<IsoaSFlus> 不要玩我家kkπ_π
<miao> kk是大家的
<miao> 哈哈
<IsoaSFlus> 但是。。。但是。。。你不能这样调戏ai！ai也是有感情的！
<miao> kk是个笨AI
<miao> IsoaSFlus, 讲话好萌啊
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> kk是单纯
<IsoaSFlus> 不是笨
<IsoaSFlus> 没有人臭味
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: unsigned 不加 int 不会给任何警告
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 肯定不给警告呀, 这样写挺好的.
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 打算快速过一下 K&R, 至少是语法部分. 不想一个个习题挨着做, 太累.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 恩. 主要是 K&R 比较老, 怕不符合现在规范.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 例如 main() { ... } 这种写法
<IsoaSFlus> kk:oyasumi!我玩clannad去了
<kk> IsoaSFlus, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<IsoaSFlus> ^ω^
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 哦, 你是担心这个.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 下学期要学 C++, 打算先把 K&R C 学一遍. C++ 实在太复杂.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • bash-shell挂载分区与设置用户ID的问题? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=401100 打算修改~/.profile文件来实现自定义的启动项。 其中，有一个自动挂载windows分区的功能（不用劝我，就这么做吧，^_^）。但是现在不能实现功能呀～ -rwSr--r-- 1 root caiji 72 Feb 17 22:04 mymount.sh //---- …
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 还好, K&R 第二版是按照 88 年的后来的 ANSI C89 的草案写的, 总体修改不大.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: c++太复杂了...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 恩, 不知道学校里面怎么想的.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: c89就够了.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 前些天买 C++ Primer.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 那本书挺费时间的吧... 我也有一本, 只是有, 没有看..
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 呵呵, 总比学校里面的教材好.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我想既然学就应该学好, 所以买了.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 学个半吊子不好
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 虽然个人不太想学 C++
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: c++碉堡了  cc imadper adam8157
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 那你加油.
<cfy> 一定要 cc adam8157 lol
<imadper> cfy: 不会c++
 * fukk 给跪
<cfy> imadper: 不明觉历
 * maplebeats 不会C++,too
 * maplebeats C也不会。。。
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, c++应该学
<adam8157> maplebeats: either
 * maplebeats 英文还写错了
<maplebeats> adam8157, 我正准备说too用错呢。。。膜拜
<adam8157> maplebeats: lol
<cleamoon> adam8157, 是neither吧？
<adam8157> cleamoon: either
<cleamoon> y？
<imadper> either +1
<cleamoon> .......
<imadper> 高中背过
<adam8157> 前 neither or either  后 either
<Nitro_> 習慣說法不是 neither/nor do i嗎
<Nitro_> 難道說i dont either?
 * fukk OrZ
 * fukk Orz
<fukk> 测试
<kk> fukk, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<gebjgd> Nitro_: cleamoon 你们这英语够棒
 * fukk Orz
<sochie_> 没什么人呀
<fukk> ...
<fukk> 90%挂机
<cleamoon> 我查了一下，是 i cannot c++ either 或 neither can i c++
<sochie_> 又不是QQ，挂机可以升级
<gebjgd> sochie_: 这人还少
<fukk> 升级 @_@
<gebjgd> sochie_: 随便弄个机器就能挂irc 当然能挂就挂了
<sochie_> gebjgd 确实比较多了已经
<gebjgd> sochie_: arch那里才22人 不过没算上gtalk上的吊死
<sochie_> gebjgd 我是今天才用这个的，菜鸟一名
<black_angel> 这句经典，“你以为是QQ呀，挂机可以升级”
<sochie_> 你们都是什么时候开始用这个的呀
<cleamoon> 要是家里有个pi，可以从外网访问这个pi吗？
<imadper> sochie_: 很早很早之前, 论坛挂了...
<imadper> sochie_: 09年的时候.
<imadper> cleamoon: 你不在nat后面就容易.
<sochie_> imadper 哇，现在你不逛论坛了吗
<imadper> sochie_: 不去了.
<sochie_> imadper ubuntu中文论坛感觉还有很多人
<cleamoon> imadper, 没有固定ip也行吗？
<imadper> sochie_: 有人, 但是我不去了.
<imadper> cleamoon: 你得每次都有办法获取你要访问的那个ip地址
<imadper> cleamoon: 记住当次的地址, 是可以从外网访问的.
<maplebeats> = =
 * sochie_ 
 * sochie_ 
 * adam8157 
 * fukk 
 * fukk hi blackangle
<cleamoon> imadper, 如果不断网ip还会变吗？
<gadjo> nikelblue, 你好
<maplebeats> nnd,会暖床也没人要
<cfy> maplebeats: - -!
<sochie_> maplebeats: come on
<maplebeats> sochie_, where are you
<sochie_> maplebeats: wuhan
<adam8157> cleamoon: DMZ or 端口转发 + 花生壳
<maplebeats> sochie_, = =，不去
<cleamoon> adam8157, linux有花生壳吗？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 有
<cleamoon> 对了，有主意了，让pi每5min往twitter发一个自己的ip不就好了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, clever
<cleamoon> 好的，年中入手pi
<cleamoon> 或是其他类似的
<cleamoon> 不是nat，在路由之后没关系吧？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 需要暖床养5只猫
<rootadmin_> 求告知IRC怎么改名- -
<\rs> imadper: http://vicalloy-wiki.stor.sinaapp.com/hackermonthly.7z
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ {"content-type"=>"application/octet-stream", "content-length"=>"69542589"}
<cleamoon> rootadmin_, 我记得是 /nick
<cfy> maplebeats: 暖床需要几只企鹅？
<cleamoon> cfy, 一只
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 5只猫明显太贵了，只需要我一个人就够了
<cfy> cleamoon: ........
<rootadmin_> cleamoon, 好像不行。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你有五只猫可爱吗？
<cfy> maplebeats: s/人/只企鹅/
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 有
<rootadmin_> 0.0
<cfy> maplebeats: s/个人/只企鹅/
<cleamoon> rootadmin_, 试完了，可以
<rootadmin_> 0.0  直接打/nick <昵称>
<rootadmin_> 这么？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 明显不可能...
<cleamoon> rootadmin_, 对
<maplebeats> cleamoon, :(
<cleamoon> cfy, 两个人最好
<rootadmin_> cleamoon, 不要别的符号么？
<crackth> 0 0
<crackth> 好吧，谢谢。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 敢和我伟大猫星人比，找虐~ 猫星人永生，消灭人类暴政~
<maplebeats> 我给猫星下跪下了。。
 * fukk Orz
<cleamoon> maplebeats, http://imagebin.org/247062
<kk> cleamoon ⇪ t: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<fukk> 有高中狗么
<maplebeats> cleamoon, = =
<fukk> 0 0 cleamoon?
<fukk> @cleamoon 知道NOIP么 0 0
<cleamoon> fukk, 刚知道
<fukk> 这种黄色私信怎么弄 QAQ
<crackth> - -高中狗撸过
<xabin> 都有谁在这里啊
<fukk> QAQ 可惜初中不知道啊
<crackth> fukk, 初中怎么了？
<Kyo> 要是初中知道的话 可以学得比别人快啊lol
<sochie_> Kyo: 京？
<cleamoon> Kyo, 什么黄色私信？
<crackth> Kyo, LOL？英雄联盟？
<Kyo> 就是 看别人的名字是黄色的 你们不是用irssi么 0 0？
<Kyo> ....
<crackth>  = =用Xcaht
<xabin> znode
 * Kyo 表示只知道IRSSI
<wzssyqa> \rs: 几天被风吹走了
 * xabin 
<xabin> who am i
<apple> nick sochie
<xabin> nick apple
<crackth> ..
<xabin> ..
<apple> nick Kyo
<crackth> irssi 是什么东西- -？？？
<xabin> names
<\rs> wzssyqa: ?
<xabin> ?
<xabin> irssi 是聊天工具
<xabin> 貌似很蛋疼的工具
<apple> irrsi=12241
<apple> 听起来好像
<crackth> - -我下好了，不会用
<Kyo> ...
<Kyo>  / / nick
<xabin> apple what's up
<apple> xabin: i donnot know
<apple> 名字全乱套了。。。
 * Kyo 碉堡了你们
<xabin> 明天还上班呢 各位
<Kyo> 明天开学作业一个字没动
<apple> sayorala 各位
<xabin> 还有作业呢
<wzssyqa> \rs: 今天的空气
<rootadmin> - -
<\rs> https://github.com/JuanitoFatas/Ruby-Functional-Programming/blob/master/RADME-zhCN.md
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Ruby-Functional-Programming/RADME-zhCN.md at master · JuanitoFatas/Ruby-Functional-Programming · GitHub
<Kyo> ROOTADMIN不明觉厉
<namoamitabuddha> Kyo: OI?
<crackthth> - -哈，我用irssi进了。
<Kyo> Yes lol
<namoamitabuddha> Kyo: 问 \rs
<Kyo> ...
<Kyo> \rs ?
<Kyo> \rs namoamitabuddha test
<\rs> cherrot: 這篇不錯，不用ruby也有啓發
<Kyo> 莫非有神牛 0 0
 * Kyo è·ª
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我没有参加过大型程序设计, 也没写过实用程序, 所以我考虑的是理论化的.
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我觉得这才是重要的, 而不是什么具体的语言.
<crackthth> crackthth: 。
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 什么才是重要的？
<azbinez> hi
<azbinez> zao a
<azbinez> ge wei
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 例如说一个程序, 在怎样的模型设定下, 是完全符合某种要求的. 其正确性是通过证明, 而不是经验的方法, 例如调试, 得到保证.
<azbinez> roy
<azbinez> roylez: zao
<cleamoon> lol：【三国将士的英文名】Sheldon:夏侯惇 Wayne:魏延 J ohn:张颌 Susan:孙尚香Marshall:马超 David:典韦 Pond:庞德 Josh:贾诩 Russell:鲁肃 Charlie:张辽Cunning:甘宁 Raymond:吕蒙 Rachel:文丑 Jeff:张飞 Chocolate:诸葛亮 Summary:司马懿 Water:华佗 Major:马忠 Joey:周瑜 GAY:关羽
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 别写没谱的程序，看到没谱的程序就通知原作者就好了......
<azbinez> yundao
<apple> cleamoon:都是日文呀，关羽gay亮了
<azbinez> wu fa shu ru hanyu
<alvin_rxg> azbinez: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *YxUw0gp*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<cleamoon> apple, 亮了~
<azbinez> 无法输入汉语
<apple> 。。
<azbinez> dan teng
<apple> wc
<azbinez> 怎么用输入法？？
<maplebeats> 牛顿迭代法是什么时候学的知识了。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 小学
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 我怎么记得是幼儿园的知识
<Nitro_> sicp第一章裏的牛頓法?
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我们幼儿园只学火车的运行方式，行星之类的了。幼儿园老师还TM告诉我春夏秋冬是因为地球自转速度区别........
<\rs> Newton-Raphson method?
<crackthth> .
<crackth> .
<Nitro_> 你們還能記得幼兒園教什麼啊 好記性...
<crackth> = =哈，我发现Xchat和IRSSI可以双开耶。
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 纳尼，你们幼儿园太高级了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 这有什么高级的，老师又不是很清楚，胡说呗
<cleamoon> Nitro_, 我恨疯幼儿园了，所以记得住
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 主要是你居然还记得
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 你幼儿园的时候就被甩了？
<maplebeats> 这么记得住
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 记得。每天中午都强迫睡觉，盖着被子，不许动，只能装睡1h，又热又难受，烦死了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 食物极次，TNND幼儿园吃什么窝头，以为老子不能和父母说呀！
<cleamoon> 上了半年就不上了
<maplebeats> 。。。
<cleamoon> 整个幼儿园玩具都没我家多，一人平均一个都没有。还一天到晚的问我：为什么不去玩呀~ 我TNND玩什么呀？玩你呀！
<cleamoon> 明明在家我也能自己玩的...为什么NND要让我上幼儿园......
<jiero> cleamoon:  。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 社交你懂不
<jiero> cleamoon: 幼儿园里没玩具，但是有沙子-那是我很感兴趣的
<cleamoon> jiero, 我连上高中都几乎没社交，幼儿园懂什么
<jiero> cleamoon: 哦。你太黑了。。。尽管我没啥社交，但是算是会有人来找我。因为我能包容任何人类。
<cleamoon> jiero, 我那个没有沙子，只有楼顶有一个全都是钻窟窿的游乐园。我怀疑那里以前是野狗训练基地
 * jiero 长得比较可爱，所以也没被太难为。
<cleamoon> jiero, 我在表面上也能接收任何人
<cfy> cleamoon: 两只基企鹅一辈子一起走 cc maplebeats
<Korean> ..
<cleamoon> Kyo, 你到底是哪里的？
<Kyo> cleamoon wat's
<Kyo>  / part
<Kyo> quit
<cleamoon> 有什么和pi一个功能的东西，但是性价比比pi高？我知道有一个韩国的那个
<cocoa117> cleamoon, 韩国的哪个？你干吗用的？
<cocoa117> cleamoon, 做XBMC吗？打游戏？
<cleamoon> cocoa117, 做家用服务器
<cleamoon> cocoa117, 也许也看看视频
<cleamoon> cocoa117, 韩国有一个和pi类似的
<cocoa117> cleamoon, 哦，ARM processor应该够用了吧，主要是pi比较流行，估计支持的会更好
<cocoa117> cleamoon, 毕竟driver的问题还是比较烦的
<GUNDAM> 请问
<GUNDAM> 有木有活人～
<cleamoon> 不太需要什么特别的外用，所以driver不算问题
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 没有
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: -。-
<ghw> ...
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 你知道在linux下怎么才能播放exe的视频吗？
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, wine
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 你试过吗？
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 只有wine才能打开exe文件
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 我一般直接解压
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 那还得装解码器什么的阿
<GUNDAM> 解压不了 加密了
<cleamoon> GUNDAM, 就用wine试试，不行就用windows打开
<GUNDAM> cleamoon: 用windows我还问干嘛
<jiero> GUNDAM: 只有看wine了，wine不能就不能。
<jiero> GUNDAM: 那个似乎是国产的一种
<GUNDAM> jiero: 不是国产的
<jiero> GUNDAM: 无论如何，wine不行。你想怎么办？
<GUNDAM> jiero: 虚拟机～
<jiero> GUNDAM: 随意你。
<hello> 高手何在！
<terry> what!
<GUNDAM> jiero, 这也是一种方法
<hello> jiero 用xen
<hello> 各位大虾！求点亮路！
<hello> 小弟linux架server有人招吗？
<cherrot> hello, 架什么server?
<hello> cherrot: 基础server...DNS MAIL
<hello> ......
<cherrot> hello, 文档这么全 光凭这个怎么长久
<hello> cherrot: 汗！
<hello> cherrot: 请问高人正研究什么了？
<cherrot> hello, 不是嘛？
<cherrot> hello, 这种事情没技术含量嘛
<hello> cherrot: 是...
<hello> cherrot: 请问高人正研究什么了？
<hello> cherrot: 求指点
<cherrot> hello, 我就是个程序猿咯   目前正写点python的小web应用。 上班在写jQuery前端
<cherrot> hello, 我不是高人。。。。小虾米
<cherrot> hello, 睡了  明天还要上班 :) good night
<hello> cherrot: ....
<hello> night!
<jzmer> 现在harpers.org被封了吗？
<jzmer> 还是个别情况？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 考完试了？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 近来如何？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 在美国呢
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 几点？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 不怎么样
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 为啥？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 和ofan一个时区
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 出差有什么好的
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 那要看到什么地方初查了。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你那里应该是半夜吧。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 什么城市。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 中午13:17
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 签证好办吗？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 一直在orlando
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 还好 公司美国分部给的L1
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你准备什么时候换？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 一直在投简历
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我是说，证件。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 回去就换
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 6月份再换一次
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 如果有时间的话
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 入手了一个 卡西欧prw-2500t
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 也有可能就先换一次
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 为什么换两次？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 长居一次
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 和你成为同胞再一次
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你也不是必须长居，直接不久好了吗？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 不行  孩子等不及
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 对我，我忘了。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 想买个笔记本，有什么推荐？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: tp
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 别的不用考虑
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 你又不需要那么多出差的  干吗要笔记本 再说公司都给配的阿
<cleamoon> FishOneeyed, 你也在德国？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, tp是什么？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 自己用。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: thinkpad
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 自己用不如买台式机
<FishOneeyed> cleamoon: 使得。
<FishOneeyed> cleamoon: Yue Jiao？有点想女性的名字。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我们这里来了一个女性。
<cleamoon> FishOneeyed, 我不是
<FishOneeyed> cleamoon: 呵呵， gebjgd 最喜欢这里有女性了。说了他会高兴
<cleamoon> FishOneeyed, 所以才叫老色鬼？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 为什么绝对thinkpad呢？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 他是二代移民 瑞典籍
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没有为什么
<cleamoon> ......
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 用了就知道了
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我靠，我这段时间没有来，倒是来了不少人。
<FishOneeyed> cleamoon: 你在什么地方？
<FishOneeyed> cleamoon: 在瑞典？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, .......我用过一个特老的，没有什么特别感觉
<cleamoon> FishOneeyed, yes
<FishOneeyed> cleamoon: 我一个朋友在瑞典，不过拿着签证，到处工作。
<FishOneeyed> cleamoon: 什么地方？
<cleamoon> FishOneeyed, stockholm
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 特老的什么？
<FishOneeyed> cleamoon: 那边天气如何？
<cleamoon> FishOneeyed, 应该比德国冷
<FishOneeyed> cleamoon: 没去过北欧，想想应该不错。
<cleamoon> FishOneeyed, 人少，森林多，滑野雪游野泳的好地方
<FishOneeyed> cleamoon: 那边的中国人应该不多吧？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 你那边的中国人应该挺多的吧？
<gebjgd> 美国？
<cleamoon> FishOneeyed, 全国有不到1W
<gebjgd> 很多
<FishOneeyed> cleamoon: 那也不少了。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, thinkpad好贵......
<cleamoon> FishOneeyed, 还好吧，都集中在1,2个城市，小城市基本没有
 * FishOneeyed 睡觉
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 要生小孩嘞？
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你才知道。
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: 他不是一直在美国么…都没时间瞎扯
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 什么时候生？
<ofan> 喜当爹
<piggybox_> cleamoon: 商用笔记本差不多都这价格
<kk>  05:11
 * inode_lf 我回来了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-10
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 平板电脑如何安装Ubuntu Touch？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455390 我今年刚买的平板电脑（联想YOGA 10寸 8000-H 3G网络+Wifi网络）预装经过联想改造的安卓系统4.2，我不喜欢它改造的安卓系统和预装将近30个软件，也不能卸载，也无法一键Root，因为，这样会失保修，
<^k^>  ─> 可以不可以刷Ubuntu Touch，那怎么刷？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2014-02-10 5:59
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  08:45 
<sjd_zeus> help kick
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙今天这么早啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 在家啊，当然随便啥时候都可以上线。
<gfrog> freeflying: 平时家里没电脑，只好走去公司再上irc
<freeflying> gfrog, 爽啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 一个蓝牙心率带居然要4-500, 太变态了
<gfrog> freeflying: 蓝牙…… 土壕
<freeflying> gfrog, ant+的也不便宜
<freeflying> gfrog, 看来你们今年有望一次公司的年会了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说能有，不过也不确定啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 羡慕啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 毛儿，你这常年往外跑的……
<freeflying> gfrog, allhands啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是说还不确定么
<MeaCulpa> ..
<kingbo> irc服务器是不是中断有两天了？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38250
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | IBM寻求出售芯片制造业务
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵摸又要卖家当？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 貌似是，想变成纯忽悠大概，抑或只是要挟一下五角大楼
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我觉得找不到买家
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵摸把这个卖了，真的就只是纯忽悠了吧？aix还活着？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: aix本来就不要钱的
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 貌似卖的是硅芯片制造阿  18模不是在发展石墨烯电路么  卖硅芯片制造很正常阿
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 是啊
<eexpress> 破酷胖
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: aix要在power上跑吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，白送，但是没人要，近年吹Linux的多
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38247
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 索尼宣布出售VAIO业务
<onlylove> 这个才是真心受不了的
<onlylove> 好好的要卖掉
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有什么受不了的...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我觉得没卖给联想其实挺好……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38261
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | LLVM和GCC编译器开发者将开始展开合作
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38253
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 沃茨建议苹果推出Android手机
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38263
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 俄罗斯国家电视台掩盖索契开幕式失误
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 本来嘛，没了欧美牌子，还有日系可以选，不挺好么
<MeaCulpa> 专家说立春应该作为岁首？
<MeaCulpa> 专家这是要灭了农历....
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 专家说的多了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 农历本来就该灭掉了，没啥大用
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我觉得农历比公历有用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我国现在灌溉和渔业进步了，不需要农历
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 种田的都是看公历
<MeaCulpa> 农历才400年历史
<MeaCulpa> 新，准，但是没用
<MeaCulpa> 再说还是魔都土著和洋人搞的
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%BE%B2%E6%9B%86
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 農曆 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<MeaCulpa> 中文wiki已经是台巴子天下了...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 现在的农历应该是明徐光启利玛窦历吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 也就是改良的阴阳老公历
<MeaCulpa> wiki和我的记忆基本一致...
<MeaCulpa> 最可笑的是那些老头老太一边说24节气种田准，一边又拿新历拿来教育我们...自相矛盾
<caleb-> 24节气是太阳历
<caleb-> 咱的历法例来都是阴阳历
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 也不能说是太阳历，就是看太阳而已
<onlylove> 凌乱了，到底这历法怎么搞的
 * kingbo 怪事，openvpn客户端ping不通作为服务端的网关
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 每个朝代不一样而已，老百姓又愚昧，以前每个村都有个公务员编制用来从新农历计算节气
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 如果没有明朝这新农历，节气就不用算了，但是灌溉和渔业可能以来月亮多一点
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 多一个公务员编制总是好事
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ……
<caleb-> 以前哪那么多懂历法的，都是中央在搞
<caleb-> 老农基本可以凭经验
<MeaCulpa> 现在貌似新闻联播都不报今天是农历几号了？
<caleb-> (尤其是古代)农村的气候变化很明确的，不像咱都市娃，太不敏感了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 报吧？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦... 也许我每次都看的晚了
<onlylove> caleb-: 到处钢筋水泥，你敏感的起来就麻烦了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就开头报好像是
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 今天几月几号，农历几月初几啥的
<freeflying> gfrog, 来一起下单 smart run   watch吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 木钱
<mamimoluo> 有人
<jusss> date +%H:%M |grep 30 &&fetchmail |grep reading &&mplayer a.wav
<jusss> 求改错
<MeaCulpa> ?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38265
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian技术委员会倾向采用Systemd
<onlylove> 没完了！
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 有错吗
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 没看懂，一上来是干啥？grep 30? 半点
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这货貌似想收邮件出个动静
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 在每个小时的30分钟时检查邮件
<MeaCulpa> 哦...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 收到新邮件就响一下
<MeaCulpa> fetchmail不加参数难道会大幅输出到stdout...你的fetchmailrc....
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: fetchmail有那么傻？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道，可能默认不是 silent
<jusss> MeaCulpa: not fetchall
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 哦...
<MeaCulpa> jusss: man grep
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你要的是返回值
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 一個值得關注的 初始化機制 Systemd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455393 1. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... px=MTMyMDE Ubuntu Plans To Move To Systemd's Logind 2. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... px=MTU5Nzk It Looks Like Systemd Will Win The Debian Init Battle 3. 參考資料 3-1. init（為英語：initiali
<^k^>  ─> zation的簡寫）是 Unix 和 類Unix 系統中用來產生其它所有行程的程式 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init 3-2. <a class="postlink" href="https://help.ubuntu.com/comm …
<jusss> MeaCulpa: grep 返回0 就是有， 1没有 2文件不粗在
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我想知道这几个符号这么用有问题没
<jusss> MeaCulpa: | && | &&
<onlylove> 这新帖子，后知后觉？
<onlylove> jusss: 试试看嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 那你也该加参数让grep不要有输出
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> grep -q 吧
<jusss> en
<onlylove> 为了一个几年用不到的init，就这么折腾
<MeaCulpa> 是啊为啥不用crontab
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 上次瞎写crontab导致1分钟检查一次邮箱，没把我邮箱封了就谢天谢地了，不敢瞎写crontab了
<onlylove> jusss: 一分钟检查一次咋了
<jusss> onlylove: 太频繁了
<onlylove> jusss: 我有邮件要收的时候经常一分刷一次，没啥，只不过每次就刷4分钟左右
 * MeaCulpa rxvt越来越烂...重启
<jusss> date +%H:%M |grep -q 30 &&fetchmail |grep -q reading &&mplayer a.wav 这个当fetchmail不执行时，后面的grep reading还执行吗？
<caleb-> 为毛 rxvt 要重启？
<jusss> caleb-: 大师，又看到您啦
<jusss> 有4k的大师
<caleb-> jusss: 这阵子都在玩 G+
<jusss> caleb-:  date +%H:%M |grep -q 30 &&fetchmail |grep -q reading &&mplayer a.wav 这个当fetchmail不执行时，后面的grep
<jusss>                reading还执行吗？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: rxvt咋了，换xterm吧
<jusss> MeaCulpa: date +%H:%M |grep -q 30 &&fetchmail |grep -q reading &&mplayer a.wav 这个当fetchmail不执行时，后面的grep reading还执行吗？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: xterm没有假透明
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 其实我也想要假透明……不过……
<roylez> eexpress: 神
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖子
<onlylove> hadoop排序到底是计算密集还是数据密集？好混乱
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 执行啊，对顺序不明白的话就加括号呗
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我测试了下好像不执行。。。
<eexpress> roylez: 你出来了啊
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 哦...不执行
<jusss> MeaCulpa: date +%H:%M |grep -q 30 &&fetchmail |grep skip没输出
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 没看懂你问的
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那加括号咋加，我一点不会
<onlylove> jusss: 你这时间太长，改成5分钟一次，你那个明显要半小时才能测试
<eexpress> -q干嘛
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有好事不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没想到Ginni连power都敢卖
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老太婆嘛，啥都敢卖的
<onlylove> roylez: 她什么不敢卖
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 估计storage也差不多了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 纯忽悠了以后
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 以前曾听到有人说要给18摸干一辈子，现在这情形，就是想这么做也做不来啊
<jusss> eexpress: 神，这个a | b && c |d && e当其中一个不执行的话，后面的还执行吗？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 显然不执行了啊...
<onlylove> jusss: 如果b不执行，剩下的都断了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: &&的意思是，上一个成功执行后再执行下一条
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<onlylove> 求新笔记本推荐，不要戴尔不要TP
<onlylove> 拒绝lenovo和煎蛋机
<jusss> onlylove: asus
<jusss> onlylove: 良心价
<onlylove> jusss: 一般话，没太想要的，i5+740M来一发
<huntxu> gfrog: .
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本别要nv独显，因为是m版，输出还是要靠核显，会有不同步，画面撕裂
<onlylove> jusss: 真搞，我装windows
<onlylove> jusss: 你以为我傻到去装lin找虐？
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index361049.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【联想Y410P-IFI】报价_参数_图片_论坛_lenovo IdeaPad Y410P-IFI（i5 4200M）联想笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> jusss: nvidia自己都搞不好的东西，我去搞他做甚
<onlylove> 1T5400转，没诚意
<jusss> onlylove: 联想的充电头太丑，就是那个插头，是我见过的最丑的插头，看人家戴尔的插头多节省空间，联想的插头要占2个插孔
<onlylove> jusss: 戴尔的坏硬盘
<jusss> onlylove: 那就asus
<onlylove> jusss: 如果世界上只有dell一家卖笔记本，我就不买了！
<onlylove> jusss: 老实说，asus的硬件搭配不是很合理
<onlylove> http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index362196.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【索尼F1431AYCW 白】报价_参数_图片_论坛_SONY SVF1431AYCW（白）索尼笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<eexpress> onlylove: 联想的机型，啥都丑。
<onlylove> 索尼的是4200U，为啥不是4200M
<jusss> eexpress: +10086
<onlylove> eexpress: 这早就是公认的了
<jusss> onlylove: 联想的真心丑阿
<eexpress> 那你喜欢啥厂家的呢
<eexpress> 本公司，指定只能买联想的机器。
<jusss> onlylove: 搞个超极本吧
<onlylove> 做笔记本的话，比较精致的还是日系，其次是台系，烂到家大陆
<eexpress> 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 舍不得独显
<jusss> onlylove: 要超薄超轻的那种
<eexpress> 日系的支持差
<onlylove> jusss: 说了，舍不得独显
<onlylove> eexpress: 毛公司，买hp也比联想强
<jusss> onlylove: hp太非主流了
<eexpress> 笨啊。别人有回扣啊
<onlylove> jusss: 超轻的有，比方acer的s7还有nec的那个
<XwinX> eexpress: 你竟然拿回扣?
<onlylove> jusss: 但是你看看s7那sb键盘
<jusss> onlylove: hp据说真的是一皮包公司
<eexpress> XwinX: 你居然在
<XwinX> eexpress: 我为什么不在
<jusss> onlylove: 不看好acer
<onlylove> jusss: HP号称煎蛋机
<eexpress> 你平时都不在的 啊
<onlylove> jusss: acer比asus便宜
<jusss> onlylove: 虽然acer和asus都是台湾货，
<onlylove> jusss: asus的低端货没有满意的
<jusss> onlylove: acer的也可以煎蛋，而且风扇声音大
<eexpress> 啥档次了。 onlylove 不和你说了
<onlylove> eexpress: 你都买啥档次的，我打算买个5K左右的
<XwinX> 我有台 acer的 s3
<XwinX> 3K 多点
<eexpress> acer的档次低了
<eexpress> 打火机没气了。
<XwinX> eexpress: 我看中他薄
<onlylove> jusss: 我还真没用acer煎蛋，我用过acer的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 再加点钱直接苹果吧
<onlylove> jusss: 苹果机器并不好
<onlylove> jusss: 散热
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ghost ubuntu 求助！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455395 因为工作需要，很多设备需要安装ubuntu系统、 安装完还有诸多设置。试问能不能安装成功一套，然后像windows一样备份出一个镜像出来，另外的设备直接还原就OK了。网上说的GHOST本分ubuntu的也有，按照方法没
<jusss> onlylove: 同学2台acer夏天一开那风扇呜呜呜，声音老大了
<XwinX> eexpress: 我这里有打火机
<onlylove> jusss: 苹果系统下苹果可以降频，但是windows不会
<onlylove> jusss: asus吵起来动静一点不小
<onlylove> jusss: 自己清理灰尘去
<jusss> onlylove: 有osx不用为啥一定呀win呢，当然win下有游戏和最近表现不怎么好的快薄
<onlylove> jusss: 我为毛要装win？因为我要玩游戏
<onlylove> jusss: 不然我闲的没事装一个搞不好就中毒的系统做毛
<jusss> eexpress: onlylove ,你们用快薄吗，那个快薄现在怎么把搜索转到了一个叫yunfan.com的网页里，那个网页感觉搜索真的很差劲
<alvin_rxg> Title: 云帆搜索-看电影上云帆就够了,优酷 爱奇艺 快播等丰富资源尽在云帆搜索-流量矿石 (@ yunfan.com)
<jusss> 一开始我还以为是yunfan的。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 用那个做毛，有啥片看看等优酷啥的有了去网上看看就行，不着急
<jusss> onlylove: 优酷那种在线视频网会和谐某些画面，就跟风行医院恶心
<onlylove> 我想买富士通的lh772，可惜有点略过气，还买不到
<onlylove> jusss: 我不关心那些画面啊
<jusss> onlylove: 所以我坚持看电影还是从国外下，没和谐
<onlylove> jusss: 就和快播是从国外来的似的
<onlylove> jusss: 自己去海盗湾
<Saviga> 问下大家，后台处于stopped状态的进程，如何启动并继续在后台运行？
<XwinX> Saviga: fg
<XwinX> Saviga: 或者 bg
<jusss> onlylove: 一个1个半小时的电影，啪啪画面有20分钟，而且啪啪画面对剧情很重要，被风行 优酷之类的和谐后只有1个小时左右，太恶心了，还不如不看
<Saviga> fg的话就到前台运行了
<XwinX> Saviga: 在后台就是 bg
<onlylove> jusss: 除了爱情动作片，没啥片子的啪啪画面会影响剧情
<Saviga> 对了， bg + 进程编号就好了，谢谢~
<jusss> onlylove: 啪啪画面有时最能体现人物心理的阴暗面
<onlylove> jusss: sm？
<onlylove> jusss: 滴蜡？小皮鞭？高跟鞋？
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/293/2938773_all.html#p2938773
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ “匠”气十足 体验日本原产富士通LH772_富士通 BH531（i3 2350M）时尚红_笔记本评测-中关村在线
<onlylove> 这机器多理想……
<XwinX> 厚成砖头
<eexpress> onlylove: 玩具边框一样。这啥破机器
<onlylove> eexpress: 别要求那么高啊……
<onlylove> XwinX: 厚成砖头咋样，我有不买超级本，有本事你超级本给我来个640M的独显
<eexpress> 以前一同学，号称日本鬼子，专门买日系本本。bios里面都是日文。好多不兼容的
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://nb.zol.com.cn/432/4321841.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ IBM再度“瘦身” 欲找买家接手芯片业务_笔记本新闻-中关村在线
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马怎么看ibm卖家当
<XwinX> onlylove: 你玩游戏, 不是买台式机更好
<palomino|working> 卖吧.. onlylove
<palomino|working> 卖光了干净..
<onlylove> XwinX: 我是北漂，你让我每年搬着台式机来回春运？
<XwinX> onlylove: 每年都搬?
<onlylove> XwinX: 我当然知道台式机更好
<eexpress> 你带一个rpi跑嘛。 onlylove
<eexpress> 接电视机
<jusss> onlylove: ibm以后可能真去从事18摸这个行业了
<XwinX> onlylove: 我也是北漂, 春运回去会啥要般机器?
<eexpress> 反正你也没啥重要的事情，就是聊天
<onlylove> XwinX: 我反正不能家里北京两台电脑
<onlylove> XwinX: 两台机器不同步的感觉很糟
<XwinX> onlylove: 一台台式机, 一台笔记本不是很好
<XwinX> onlylove: 同步的办法一大把
<eexpress> 看来他关键是a片要携带。 XwinX
<XwinX> onlylove: 我公司和家里的电脑都是同步的
<XwinX> eexpress: A 片用百度云
<XwinX> eexpress: 直接播放了
<onlylove> XwinX: 我家里没有有线
<onlylove> eexpress: 啥年代了，还同步a片
<onlylove> eexpress: ee老啦
<XwinX> onlylove: 用无线不也一样嘛
<eexpress> 不好啊。别人专业片段播放
<onlylove> XwinX: 你……有钱人
<eexpress> onlylove: 我是说你携带
<XwinX> eexpress: 啥叫专业片段播放?
<eexpress> 谁说同步了
<eexpress> XwinX: 精选编辑过的
<onlylove> XwinX: 我明白告诉你，我在家都是用3G网的
<XwinX> eexpress: 哦
<jusss> eexpress: 为啥fetchmail不让root用？
<eexpress> 10秒片段联播
<eexpress> jusss: 不用这软件
<onlylove> XwinX: 你同步的起你自己同步去吧
<XwinX> onlylove: 这说明你有钱啊
<eexpress> 土豪用4G去
<XwinX> onlylove: 还在乎流量做啥
<onlylove> XwinX: 要不是alienware太沉
<onlylove> XwinX: 就用一个周不到，有毛钱
<eexpress> jusss: 邮件软件那么多。折腾个屁哦
<jusss> onlylove: 你都买得起alienware了。。
<jusss> eexpress: 好吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不是买得起买不起，是那货太沉
<eexpress> onlylove: 你迟早被抓
<onlylove> eexpress: 我做啥了，要被抓
<jusss> onlylove: 让我说买个11寸的小本算了，携带方便
<eexpress> 携带非法软件做火车
<onlylove> eexpress: 算你狠
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38267
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 在苹果下架比特币钱包应用后比特币用户砸掉了iPhone
<eexpress> jusss: sylpheed
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在就在用10寸的eeepc在床上玩，感觉真好，除了不能看720p电影和编译内核要50分钟，其它的都很棒，很轻
<endle> 为何不用 pad 之类的？
<onlylove> jusss: 编译内核？你用eee？
<eexpress> 床上，不应该使用手机？
<jusss> endle: pad没键盘，而且没法装arch
<eexpress> 被窝里面
<onlylove> jusss: 我用dual xeon都嫌慢
<eexpress> eeepc是ssd，不慢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38266
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联想未来或将收购IBM企业存储业务
<jusss> eexpress: 我现在在被窝里用eeepc 手机看了3集美剧没电了，而且手机打字真的很慢
<onlylove> eexpress: 编译时后是计算密集好吧，就eee那小破cpu
<eexpress> 编译另说。
<eexpress> 撒旦才编译
<eexpress> 尤其在ssd上
<onlylove> eexpress: 你看，jusss的俩 1 720P 2 编译
<eexpress> 我的eeepc退给谁
<jusss> eexpress: 不会吧，我的eeepc不是ssd的，250G呢
<eexpress> jusss: ...啥破机器。
<jusss> eexpress: eeepc忘型号了。。。上面贴着ubuntu certified贴纸
<eexpress> 没ssd那不爽了。
<jusss> eexpress: 1015px好像是，250G硬盘 1G内存 atom n455
<XwinX> eexpress: 编译嘛, 直接到服务器上编
<XwinX> eexpress: 在笔记本上编译好无聊
<eexpress> 打到浪费电力资源的。
<onlylove> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10625/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu on Asus EeePC 1215P | Ubuntu
<jusss> XwinX: 笔记本编译现在也很快了
<onlylove> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Asus/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu on Asus Models | Ubuntu
<XwinX> jusss: 编个内核多少时间?
<XwinX> 可以开 make -j100 吗?
 * eexpress 只知道卸载旧内核快了。
<onlylove> XwinX: -j100……你啥机器
<piggybox_> 超级计算机。。。
<XwinX> onlylove: 80核, 64G 内存
<eexpress> 这吹牛的，还信
<onlylove> XwinX: 4路？
<jusss> XwinX: 20分钟
<XwinX> eexpress: 啥吹牛?
<XwinX> eexpress: 这是我以前的编译机啊
<eexpress> 人过马路的极限忍耐时间是2分钟
<onlylove> eexpress: 24×4不是不可以
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38268
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 一起大数据引发的事故
<jusss> eexpress: 我发现个问题，我的eeepc上的文件开始丢失数据了，发现3个文件竟然是空白的
<eexpress> jusss: 自己stat看信息
<onlylove> jusss: flash坏了
<eexpress> XwinX: 你现在啥机器配置了
<jusss> eexpress: onlylove ,你们说笔记本3个月不用不充电会有事吗?我这次回学校不打算带我的epc了，东西太多，把它放家里太长时间不用不知道会不会出事
<onlylove_> 掉线掉线掉线……
<eexpress> jusss: 没事
<onlylove_> 还要休息多久才能缓过来
<eexpress> 电池容量会变小点
<jusss> eexpress: 你的epc都1年多没动过了吧
<eexpress> 几年。。了
<jusss> eexpress: 那还能用吗。。。
<onlylove_> 都说树挪死人挪活，我这折腾一次要好久才能缓过来，难道我是树？
<eexpress> 不确定
<jusss> eexpress: 硬盘数据估计都没了吧，太长时间没供电
<jusss> eexpress: 我的epc电池估计能顶1个多月或2个月，如果3个月不用，会怎么样
<eexpress> jusss: ..咋可能
<XwinX> eexpress: 现在我只有笔记本
<eexpress> XwinX: 啥本
<XwinX> eexpress: acer s3
<jusss> eexpress: 我有次一个多月没开机，开机后发现电量剩余10%
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04宽带拨号不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455397 宽带自主拨号不成功，连不上网。如果用路由器拨号就可以上网 sudo pppoeconf一路设置完成，都正确。 wayoca@wayoca-M68MT-S2:~$ sudo pppoeconf Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded. wayoca@wayoca-M68MT-S2:~$ plog Feb 10 11:35:25 wayoca
<^k^>  ─> -M68MT-S2 pppd[731]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery Feb 10 11:35:56 wayoca-M68MT-S2 pppd[2399]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded. Feb 10 11:35:56 wayoca-M68MT-S2 pppd[2401]: pppd 2.4.5 …
<onlylove> XwinX: 怎么不买s5
<eexpress> XwinX: 就那蜂鸟啥的？
<XwinX> onlylove: 感觉 s5 对我没用
<XwinX> eexpress: 什么蜂鸟
<XwinX> onlylove: 我直接选的最便宜的一款
<onlylove> http://notebook.pconline.com.cn/testing/cn/acer/1109/2541348_all.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 能否打破苹果神话?宏
<onlylove> XwinX: 最便宜的……i3的？
<XwinX> onlylove: 是啊
<XwinX> onlylove: 这本最不好的地方是分辨率太差
<XwinX> onlylove: 其它对我都没感觉
<onlylove> XwinX: windows用户不敢要求高分
<jusss> XwinX: 分辨率差是致命伤
<XwinX> jusss: 嗯
<XwinX> onlylove: 我不用 windows
<onlylove> XwinX: 你来个1080P的屏，windows系统的字就小到没法看了
<onlylove> XwinX: 你不用，但是其他买acer产品的人要用
<XwinX> onlylove: windows 爱咋咋地
<onlylove> XwinX: 其实我觉得应该出个选项，有高分屏和普通屏
<XwinX> onlylove: 你的意思是说, 所有的预装winodws的本都不能是高分屏?
<XwinX> onlylove: 是啊, 我找了好久, 这个系列就只有这个烂分辨率
<onlylove> XwinX: 没说不能是，只能说不建议
<onlylove> XwinX: 点阵字什么的
<onlylove> XwinX: 放到高分屏上直接完蛋
<XwinX> onlylove: 这年头还有人用点阵字体?
<jusss> onlylove: 哪有点阵
<onlylove> XwinX: 不是这个系列，是大部分笔记本目前都这个烂分辨率
<jusss> onlylove: 没有人用bitmap了
<onlylove> jusss: 你无视winxp用户？
<jusss> onlylove: xp用点阵？
<XwinX> onlylove: xp 的宋体只是嵌入点阵
<onlylove> jusss: 就算是windows7,dpi也不能乱改，否则有你好受的
 * jusss 只有mplayer每次都提示找不到bitmap...
<XwinX> onlylove: 又不是全部点阵
<jusss> 宋体是很棒的字体，我现在就在用宋体
<XwinX> onlylove: 而且, 现在新出的机器, 还会预装xp?
<onlylove> XwinX: 就知道在高分屏上装windows，拉满分辨率以后觉得，靠，字怎么那么小
<jusss> 在低分辨率下，所有字体都显示很模糊，只有宋体显示很清晰
<XwinX> onlylove: 你死抱着十年前的系统不放, 谁都没办法
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Bootstrap用户界面架构视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455398 Twitter Bootstrap是Twitter的架构师出口的一个前端框架利器，好得我都无法来形容它，如果你没有什么艺术细胞，又想快速做出自己的网站（或者移动应用），Bootstrap绝对是你不错的选择。通过Twitter工程
<onlylove> 吃饭去……
<onlylove> XwinX: 我可没抱着不放，win7一样强不到哪里去
<onlylove> XwinX: 改个dpi都会让程序模糊的要死
<jusss> onlylove: XwinX ,后台的程序会把里面的输出信息输出到哪?
<jusss> onlylove: a.sh echo hi|grep i a.sh&
<jusss> 吃饭去
<newleaves_> ^k^, hi
<^k^> newleaves_:点点点.  12:25 
<imtxccccc> 次哦
<imtxccccc> 火车上真有充电器
<uuair> 再给我推荐一个便宜点的vps好么？那天那个ucvps比较贵啊，一个月20刀。。。
<imtxccccc> 色大象呢
<imtxccccc> Fr
<imtxccccc> freeflying: 在哪里上班呢
<palomino|working> uc最便宜的15$吧 uuair
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 抽打主席
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> https://www.diahosting.com/plans.html uuair
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ DiaHosting - VPS 配置信息
<imtxccccc> 新年第一弹？ roylez palomino|working
<palomino|working> maybe
<uuair> palomino|working：快一点的日本服务器，就要20了
<uuair> 不错速度真不错，我现在用的一个才45rmb，不过龟速啊。。。
<palomino|working> 没办法。。
<uuair> palomino|working：是啊，鱼与熊掌不能兼得，没办法：（
<uuair> 我还是自己学学centos，然后找个线自己开vps用吧
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 加油
<imtxccccc> test
<^k^> imtxccccc:点点点.  12:41 
<freeflying> imtxccccc, 在家啊
<jiero> 阿当还是小悟空的头像已经快5年了，长成大wukongle
<jiero> freeflying: 你还在家？
<jiero> imtxccccc:  被大雪封冻了？
<imtxccccc> 没有啊
<imtxccccc> 火车不会封冻吧
<jiero> imtxccccc: 哦。我
<jiero> imtxccccc: 西北汉子你到北京了？
<imtxccccc> 到保定了快
<jiero> imtxccccc: 竟然在火车上上 IRC
<jiero> imtxccccc:  饭团把苹果搞死机了
<imtxccccc> 我座的这个位置能充电，开心啊
<jiero> imtxccccc: 饭团苹果是年糕吗？
<imtxccccc> 白苹果了？
<imtxccccc> 。。。。
<jiero> imtxccccc:  http://www.tfysw.com/2010/0908/13868.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 苹果饭团_苹果饭团的做法_如何做苹果饭团怎么做好吃 -糕点食谱-美食城
<jiero> imtxccccc: 我走了
<imtxccccc> 8
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWH3aIfNfBAADX0tTXJhcAAMY6QG4CxEAANfq851.jpg 来亲一口就拿走心仪的书
<sjd_zeus> 无聊呀
<onlylove> 无聊不是，让k讲笑话玩
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 懺悔 : 孝子懺悔亡父﹐僧誦普庵咒﹐至"南無佛佗耶"句﹐孝子喜曰﹕"正愁我爺難過奈何橋﹐多承佗過了。"乃出金勞之。僧曰﹕"若肯從重佈施﹐連你娘等我也佗了過去吧"。
<sjd_zeus> joke
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 医院证明单 :     百货商店里,布匹柜台前,一女店员按一顾客的要求耐心地将她买的一匹布撕成2英寸长的小布条儿。     撕完之后,这位顾客又要求这店员把这些小布条儿打成结,店员打到一半的时候终于受不了了,她说道:"难到你有精神病吗?""对,我有医院证明。" 女店员:@%&!!!…
<^k^>  ─> ………
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我发现有的阿三写信好没礼貌...难道是English不好...开头就是Hi, Request you to please install XXXX 好别扭...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不是english不好，是不会写信
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 阿三啊，从小English教大的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以说不是不会english啊
<OT_iux> 只是技能点加歪了……
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕下午早
<OT_iux> 只有爱下午早
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 早
<onlylove> 这是哪个？
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sjiIIsd8AABiq5fS2I4AALrWABTUQwAAGLD648.jpg 看到这个,我最终没好意思买里面的笔
<OT_iux> onlylove: 额，我是linux爱好者，初次见面……
<onlylove> OT_iux: 伪装
<Administrator> 喂？你好？
<OT_iux> archl: 你好
<OT_iux> onlylove: 伪装啥了……
<archl> onl
<archl> onlylove: 活着哈
<OT_iux> archl: 杰罗原来是Administrator变的
<onlylove> archl: 活着回帝都了
<archl> OT_iux: 不是，这是随便用的一台电脑。
<archl> onlylove: 带着无数相亲孩子的恨意？
<OT_iux> ……
<onlylove> archl: 啥无数相亲孩子的恨意？唉，不提，我一个人挺好
<archl> onlylove: 相亲的孩子们追你呗——开玩笑
<abineQ> http://slipperyskip.com/page35.html
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ Acero
<onlylove> archl: 哦，她们离我挺远的
<onlylove> archl: 一时半会儿看不到
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38270
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Flappy Bird开发者下架游戏
<onlylove> 任天堂还真无聊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 咋了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看刚才那个下架游戏的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 据说是因为收到了律师函
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦....
<MeaCulpa> 游戏可以那么赚钱啊...
<onlylove> 我记得微软和索尼都允许上传游戏视频到视频网站，但是任天堂不准
<MeaCulpa> onlylove:  那些管道啥的的确是有点像玛丽
<archl> MeaCulpa: 有众人
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, 欢迎你加入bash阵营
<huntxu> roylez: 你渣渣也用bash
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ?
<roylez> adam8157: 渣，侄女学电脑
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你不zsh了？
<adam8157> roylez: 哼
<roylez> adam8157: 已经给她洗成zsh了
<adam8157> roylez: 哼
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.nanzao.com/sc/opinion/21018/lian-xiang-huo-shou-gou-ibmqi-ye-cun-chu-ye-wu
<^k^> MeaCulpa: ⇪ 联想或收购IBM企业存储业务 | 南早评论 | 香港南华早报
<MeaCulpa> 这url好有爱
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....尼玛，不如早去华为
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 华为烂啊，乱七八糟的
<OT_iux> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 联想手机还不如华为呢
<lucky__> 魅族3怎么样
<onlylove> roylez: 你侄女学电脑居然让她学zsh？先来ksh
<OT_iux> 好久不见的裸衣雷姊下午早～
<roylez> onlylove: 人家用macbook air的，你好意思？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: -_-!
<OT_iux> lucky__: 话说MX3性价比应该是媲美小米，不过相对来说可定制性不太好
<onlylove> roylez: 唉？osx的缺省不是bash么
<OT_iux> lucky__: 而且那个“特色”的“智能条”的兼容性堪忧
<lucky__> OT_iux: 什么可定制性 rom吗？
<piggybox_> onlylove: 也可以装zsh
<OT_iux> lucky__: 刷不了CM之类的，只有官方自己的底包+在其基础上修改的rom可用
<onlylove> 喝了小半瓶才发现，纯水里面有冰块……
<onlylove> 刚还在想，怎么这么凉
<OT_iux> lucky__: 自带的FlymeOS的界面似乎也不太好定制
<OT_iux> onlylove: 矿泉水放户外了？
<onlylove> OT_iux: 不是，公司贩卖机里面拿出来的
<lucky__> OT_iux: 不都是基于安卓的嘛
<onlylove> 我关心的是，地磁传感器这东西
<OT_iux> lucky__: 官方底包基带什么都闭源的似乎，所以没法刷其他rom（好像是这样
<onlylove> 因为手机里面有个指南针，貌似不是所有机器都有
 * adam8157 困
<OT_iux> onlylove: 你们公司的气温……难道……
 * OT_iux 发抖
<onlylove> OT_iux: 公司热的要死，所以我才纳闷
<lucky__> OT_iux: 听你这么说不敢买了
<OT_iux> lucky__: 反正我在官方论坛/安智/机锋等都只看到官方底包小修改的ROM可刷
<OT_iux> lucky__: 我之前差点就买MX2了
<OT_iux> lucky__: 你也可以去了解下其他第三方ROM对MX3的兼容性如何
<OT_iux> lucky__: 我个人意见仅供参考
<lucky__> OT_iux: gotcha
<OT_iux> 我12年11月买了Alcatel的 OT986+ …… 真是适合我的名字啊
<OT_iux> 不过买了才发现是TCL手机发的货……
<OT_iux> 原来被TCL[___]了…… 真伤心
<abineQ> Alcate
<OT_iux> 而且从此没有OTA升级过，官方底包一直停在4.0.4
<abineQ> lol
<abineQ> 这些就是坑粑粑的货了
<abineQ> 还想更新？
<abineQ> 不更新还好了
<abineQ> 能用就行
<OT_iux> 不但没的更新，ROM也少，几乎没看到能支持的rom
 * OT_iux 哭
<abineQ> 买安卓的产品就别想着更新啥的了
 * OT_iux 无奈蠕动
<abineQ> 更新也不一定好用
<OT_iux> 我打算下一台手机一定要买谷歌亲儿子··
<abineQ> 不死机重启什么的算是业界良心的了
<abineQ> OT_iux: 刚把moto娘子贱价大甩卖呢
<OT_iux> abineQ: 戴妃？
<abineQ> OT_iux: 说的是狗哥刚卖掉moto裸啦
<OT_iux> 喔= =。果然不是亲生的啊
<lucky__> abineQ: 还准备买motox呢
<abineQ> OT_iux: 而且是大甩卖的那种
<OT_iux> lucky__: 不知会不会买到手瞬间变 Lenovo X 啊
<abineQ> 烫手山芋LOL
<OT_iux> abineQ: +1
<abineQ> 还是moto X
<lucky__> OT_iux: 这个无所谓
<abineQ> 不过是不同的老板而已
<abineQ> LOL
<OT_iux> 嗯，我朋友一台戴妃mini变砖，用原厂RUU刷了之后，装CM还被我升级到4.1了……不过Alcatel这台的硬件还算良心啊 德州仪器的双核1.5,跟谷歌3儿子一样
<abineQ> 换老板了
<OT_iux> 只是用的人也少，基带不开源，没人做ROM……
<lucky__> abineQ: 能帮代购个不
<abineQ> TI都快不做消费领域的产品了
<OT_iux> abineQ: 是啊
<onlylove> OT_iux: 阿尔卡特早被tcl给XX了
<abineQ> OT_iux: 因为斗不过搞通
<OT_iux> onlylove: 是啊，我买了才发现是TCL的……
<abineQ> OT_iux: 你没看新闻？
<OT_iux> abineQ: 这样啊……
<abineQ> 这个收购很久了
<onlylove> abineQ: 早就不做了吧TI
<OT_iux> abineQ: 没= =，我12年11月买的，那时我不知道……
<abineQ> 人家都快忘记了
<lucky__> abineQ: 能帮忙代购个motox不
<abineQ> lucky__: 找海淘
<abineQ> lucky__: LOL
<onlylove> abineQ: ti的财报里面竞争对手都是NXP什么的
<OT_iux> ··
<abineQ> onlylove: 转做汽车领域的产品了
<lucky__> abineQ: 就找你了 帮不帮吧
<abineQ> lucky__: 额。帮不了
<abineQ> lucky__: 要是能帮，肯定帮
<OT_iux> lucky__: 你怎么忽然就肯定他一定是美帝那边的……
 * OT_iux 好奇
<lucky__> abineQ: 为什么帮不了？
<abineQ> 睡觉去
<OT_iux> 安··
<abineQ> 嗯
<OT_iux> （果然是美帝那边的……
<lucky__> OT_iux: 你是新来的？
<abineQ> lucky__: X宝多的是啊
<lucky__> abineQ: 不靠谱
<abineQ> 额
<lucky__> abineQ: 而且不能订制
<abineQ> 那你直接官网定制
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 找转运
<abineQ> 你找ofan
<abineQ> 我睡觉了
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋....
<lucky__> abineQ: 你真懒
<adam8157> roylez: 乖
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 手机和电脑的结合 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455400 看到手机都被废置了，觉得心疼，我在09年买的5700,虽然算不上神机，但起码见证了android的辉煌，步入正题，我不想浪费这个手机，应此有个想法，就是把手机镶嵌在电脑上，就是相当于电脑的一部分，手机的
<OT_iux> lucky__: 额，我一年多没来了……
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<piggybox_> 原来abine也在美西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有好事没
<OT_iux> 话说，魅族自称将会搭载 Ubuntu Touch 的手机，有下文了么
<huntxu> gfrog: mpls有什麽簡單點的書麽
<huntxu> gfrog: 不用會配置的那種
<huntxu> gfrog: 網頁也行
<huntxu> freeflying: ^
<archl> huntxu: 结果不卖了。我用了IBM T43，卖标签。。。
<archl> OT_iux: 明年
<OT_iux> archl: 诶？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我司还能有啥好事...
<archl> OT_iux:喳喳，什么汉语字体在地分辨率好看？
<archl> OT_iux: 隶书？
<OT_iux> 在地？
<archl> OT_iux: 低分小号
<OT_iux> 额，文泉驿的点阵字体？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 设置系统变量在environment设置时候是不是不能代入变量？貌似别人可以。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455401 2014-02-10_14-03-22.png 我看见别人在environment里面设置系统变量的时候，用了旧变量代入的 然后我就尝试设置了下,export加不加都测试了 2014-02-10_14-43-16.png 结果发
<^k^>  ─> 现 如果我用PATH=/home/bin:$PATH 结果是根本没执行效果 如果我换一个名字测试PATHTEST=/home:$PATH 执行结果是这个PATHTEST被设置成为了'/home:$PATH' 2 …
<OT_iux> 貌似我之前还用过一个 雅黑+Consolas 的混合字体
<OT_iux> 也不错
<OT_iux> 隶书这类的估计不行，分辨率低最好是无衬线的
<adam8157> list
<eexpress> ？
<adam8157> eexpress: 貌似不在
<adam8157> afk
<MeaCulpa> .
<OT_iux> archl: http://eleveni386.7axu.com/Image/static/pic/1392017006.png 左侧 宋体6号，右侧文泉驿点阵正黑6号，在低分辨率下的截图
<^k^> OT_iux: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://eleveni386.7axu.com/Image/static/pic/1392017006.png -- unhandled responsein get head
<archl> OT_iux: 我这屏幕够大，所以好看应该最好。
<jusss> roylez: xterm-256color: Unknown terminal type
<jusss> roylez: 怎么出现这种提示
<roylez> jusss: 渣渣渣
<roylez> jusss: 你的termcap里没定义呗
<jusss> roylez: 在arch里没遇到过
<roylez> jusss: 旧的os里的termcap版本没跟上的，就没有这个定义
<jusss> roylez: termcap在哪？把xterm-256color改成vt100或装ncurses-term怎么
<OT_iux> archl: 好看啊，那就随便了，有几个硬笔书法字体我还挺喜欢的
<roylez> jusss: /usr/share/terminfo .....
<roylez> jusss: 这是terminfo
<jusss> roylez: 还真没搞过/usr/share下的东西
<roylez> jusss: termcap也应该差不多，懒得看了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...尼玛我的perl PodParser大概太新了，autoconf烂了
<jusss> roylez: debian 没找到termcap terminfo是个文件夹下面40多个文件夹
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 破玩意儿到处留shit
<jusss> roylez: s/夹/
<MeaCulpa> Can't bless non-reference value at /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/DirHandle.pm line 42.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.1不能连接安卓设备怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455402 ubuntu13.1插上手机就不断报错 请问应该怎么办 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 idyks — 2014-02-10 15:40
<freeflying> huntxu, 基蛙分享的书都是cisco的
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<huntxu> freeflying: 太高難度了，沒有簡單易懂的
<adam8157> freeflying: huntxu roylez MeaCulpa http://paste.ubuntu.com/6907775/
<adam8157> 来帮忙看看, 我疯了
<jusss> roylez: 在terminfo下面发现了xterm+256color，它跟xterm-256color有啥关系
<onlylove> adam8157: 你那是啥问题
<roylez> jusss: 你自己弄
<adam8157> onlylove: 为什么sort命令排序出这种现象?
<huntxu> adam8157: 你怎麽排的？
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的好像沒這個問題啊。，，
<adam8157> huntxu: 写到文件里 sort
<onlylove> adam8157: 那个，a的ascii码比空格靠前？
<adam8157> huntxu: 在vim里sort和!sort不一致....
<adam8157> 我擦擦啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然用vim的sort，太高端了
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃玩得都太高端了
<huntxu> adam8157: echo -e "c = c\nca = ca"|sort沒問題啊
<adam8157> huntxu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6907788/
<adam8157> huntxu: c  = 第一行俩空格
<huntxu> adam8157: 也沒問題啊 =.=
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥系统
<huntxu> adam8157: 寫在文件裏也沒問題
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....高端
<huntxu> adam8157: sort (GNU coreutils) 8.22
<OT_iux> echo -e "c  = c\nca = ca\ncc = c"|sort
<OT_iux>  输出是先 ca那行，然后c，然后cc
<adam8157> OT_iux: 你和我一样, 为啥????
<OT_iux> 不知道……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你要把vim用出emacs的口味了....
<huntxu> OT_iux: 我拿你那行跑的結果是原樣啊。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 你升級吧 lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 莫非是debian的bug?
<OT_iux> huntxu: 我是ubuntu 12.04 LTS ， 环境似乎是 dash
<jusss> Visual needs addressible cursor or upline capability
<huntxu> OT_iux: sort的版本
<adam8157> huntxu: sort (GNU coreutils) 8.21
<huntxu> adam8157: 你看，明顯低一個版本
<adam8157> huntxu: 不会吧...
<OT_iux> huntxu: GNU coreutils 8.12.197-032bb
<OT_iux> huntxu: 我的也是……
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，到fedora的8.21上一試就和你一樣了
<OT_iux> o.o
<adam8157> huntxu: 什么locale?
<huntxu> adam8157: en_US.UTF-8
<adam8157> huntxu: 我也是这个
<huntxu> adam8157: both machine
<OT_iux> 我的是 sort (GNU coreutils) 8.12.197-032bb
<adam8157> 我了个大擦
<OT_iux> 太诡异了··
<onlylove> 8.13
<onlylove> 表示理解不了
<adam8157> huntxu: 为什么啊? 我理解不了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我在看coreutils的gitweb了
<adam8157> huntxu: share下
<huntxu> http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=coreutils.git;a=history;f=src/sort.c;h=3380be6c5a136c3dfc77ee789d7ed9bcd8572bc7;hb=HEAD
<huntxu> adam8157: 8.21是13年2月發布的
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题超时 execution expired
<adam8157> huntxu: 我快哭了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez http://paste.ubuntu.com/6907792/
<zer4tul> 没看懂adam的问题
<huntxu> adam8157: 你git下來bisect一下試試？
<huntxu> zer4tul: echo -e "c  = c\nca = ca\ncc = c"|sort
<adam8157> zer4tul: sort的结果很诡异
<huntxu> zer4tul: 看看結果，再看看sort的版本
<zer4tul> 8.22
<zer4tul> 先是c，然後ca，然後cc
<huntxu> zer4tul: 你看看手頭有沒低版本的，再試試
<onlylove> 我去centos玩玩去
<zer4tul> 5.2.1，先ca，然後c，然後cc
<adam8157> zer4tul: 555
<adam8157> 哭了
<huntxu> 多好玩。。。
<OT_iux> 升级新版sort？
<OT_iux> 太好玩了
<huntxu> 這太坑了。。。
<adam8157> 我是觉得sort这种命令如果这是bug的话...........
<adam8157> 就太坑了
<OT_iux> 也许是feature
<onlylove> 8.4 ca c  cc
<onlylove> 8.4 ca c  cc centos
<eexpress> ▶ echo -e "c = c\nca = ca\ncc = c"|pl '@_=<>; print sort @_;'
<eexpress> c = c
<eexpress> ca = ca
<onlylove> 8.13 ca c cc debian
<eexpress> cc = c
<eexpress> 焦虑干嘛
<huntxu> onlylove: 目前為止只看到8.22以後才是正常結果。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 那就是老版本的bug咯，和系统没关系
<onlylove> 要不要去opensuse试试
<OT_iux> 也许真的是 feature
<OT_iux> 也许真的是 feature
<OT_iux> echo -e "c  = c\nca = ca\ncc = c\ncs = cc" | sort -m
<huntxu> adam8157: 你查到告訴我
<OT_iux> 这样正常了
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<onlylove> 故意的吧……还feature
<onlylove> adam8157: 看看8.21和22都改了啥
<zer4tul> 8.21也有問題？
<huntxu> zer4tul: 是的，就8.22正常 =.=
<huntxu> f19是8.21
<OT_iux> 我加了 -m 参数就正常了
<onlylove> -m是做毛的
<OT_iux> 不知道……
<roylez> adam8157:  echo -e "c  = c\nca = ca\ncc = c"|sort -k 2b
<roylez> adam8157:  echo -e "c  = c\nca = ca\ncc = c"|sort -k 2b -r
<OT_iux> -m, --merge
<OT_iux>               merge already sorted files; do not sort
<roylez> adam8157: 比较下
<OT_iux> -r 是随机
<OT_iux> 啊，不，是reverse
<onlylove> OT_iux: do not sort……
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥reverse不是reverse?
<roylez> adam8157: 别问我
<OT_iux> -r, --reverse
<OT_iux>               reverse the result of comparisons
<OT_iux> onlylove: 我不知道= =
<roylez> adam8157: 我向来怀疑我用sort的能力
<zer4tul> onlylove: -m說是按月份排序
<OT_iux> onlylove: M是按月份……
<onlylove> OT_iux: 这和月份有关系么
<OT_iux> 没关系……
<OT_iux> 而且 -M 不行， -m 才正常了……
<onlylove> adam8157: 问问写sort的那家伙，他做了啥
 * adam8157 快哭了
<zer4tul> 看了一下changelog，sort一堆人改
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<onlylove> adam8157: 自己想办法更新sort吧
<eexpress> zer4tul: 这么简单的东西，还在改，说明迟早出问题
<eexpress> adam8157: 丢了这吧。来pl
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38271
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 戴尔拒绝保修故障扬声器，归罪于VLC
<onlylove> eexpress: 你要把当妈拖进坑？
<eexpress> 你叫他妈了？@@
<MeaCulpa> sort没问题啊
<onlylove> eexpress: 和罗杰学得，嗯，还是叫当当好点
<MeaCulpa> 别啥都去找perl~
<eexpress> lol
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没问题，来解释下
<eexpress> 不变的，才表示稳定。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没看到你们聊了啥，给个例子
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6907792/
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: sort的8.21和8.22的行为不一样
<adam8157> onlylove: 目前不能这么说
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，是8.22以前都不一样
<eexpress> 支持酷胖忽悠
<wooddoor-ljf> 谁有佳能ip1800打印机的驱动啊
<eexpress> bt居然还能下到4M速度。
<eexpress> wooddoor-ljf: 日系的，找相近的型号，一个一个测试吧
<onlylove> wooddoor-ljf: 那东西有网口没，有网口别用usb啥的
<zer4tul> 我靠，好多跟sort相關的changelog，不看了，頭暈
<onlylove> eexpress: 据说佳能有个中国定制版
<wooddoor-ljf> 我把佳能的一个个的都试过了，楞没找到一个能用的
<OT_iux> wooddoor-ljf: 支持UFR-II么？
<archl> wooddoor-ljf: 用 generic
<OT_iux> wooddoor-ljf: 我的佳能装的是 ufr II 通用打印机驱动…… http://www.usa.canon.com/nw3s/CanonUSA/DownloadContents/English/0100344001EN.htm
<^k^> OT_iux: ⇪ err: no title
<archl> wooddoor-ljf: 只要是中国定制版的隔阂总就算了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 酷胖救我, 我快被这问题搞哭了
<onlylove> adam8157: 我觉得你目前找ee神比较靠谱
<wooddoor-ljf> 嗯，其实，话说我不是本机直接连的打印机，是连接局域网上的共享的打印机
<OT_iux> adam8157: 换个其他工具用？
<adam8157> OT_iux: 我想知道为什么
<OT_iux> wooddoor-ljf: 嗯，我的也是。 我这里是 Canon iR2420
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 为啥？你想要啥效果？
<eexpress> onlylove: 打印机的，我早失望了。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 难道不是应该不变么?
<zer4tul> adam8157: 你搞這個幹嘛？
<onlylove> eexpress: 其实打印机啥的苹果也没辙
<eexpress> 传说激光机有通用驱动，其实也假。别日系了。 wooddoor-ljf
<archl> wooddoor-ljf: 那就让其设置一下。。。
<onlylove> eexpress: 目前没问题的就是windows
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是啊
<archl> eexpress: 对。xerox 也是同样邪恶
<zer4tul> iR2420我這裡也是，能用
<eexpress> 日系的，卖中国的，都是改型号。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 为什么?
<OT_iux> wooddoor-ljf: 在局域网上用网络组件打印的，机器支持ufr ii 所以装了之后，在打印机管理里搜网络打印机就搜到了
<wooddoor-ljf> 我现在是只能够在virtualbox中装个xp系统，然后每次要打印的时候启动虚拟机中的xp…………
<eexpress> wooddoor-ljf: 嗯。基本只能这样。
<zer4tul> +1
<wooddoor-ljf> 汗，别日系，办公室就只有佳能的
<OT_iux> wooddoor-ljf: 看不到我说的么 >_<
<onlylove> 说起来原来TI的工作站可以用富士施乐的一体机
<onlylove> 工作站是SUSE的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: sort几个column?
<wooddoor-ljf> 嗯，看到了，刚打开网页
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不是 就是lines
<OT_iux> wooddoor-ljf: 貌似包含的是 deb 和 rpm 的包
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 执行echo -e "c  = c\nca = ca\ncm = cm"|sort看看
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ca = ca
<MeaCulpa> c  = c
<MeaCulpa> cm = cm
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 为什么?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~]%echo -e "c  = c\nca = ca\ncm = cm"|sort -k1,1
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: ca在c前面，不覺得很奇怪麼？
<MeaCulpa> c  = c
<MeaCulpa> ca = ca
<MeaCulpa> cm = cm
<OT_iux> wooddoor-ljf: 有 cndrvcups-ufr2-uk  和 cndrvcups-common 两个包，都要装
<zer4tul> 呃，難道真的是feature
<OT_iux> wooddoor-ljf: -k, --key=POS1[,POS2]
<OT_iux> wooddoor-ljf:               start a key at POS1 (origin 1), end it at POS2 (default end of line).  See POS syntax below
<OT_iux> sorry 对错人
<MeaCulpa> 就是sort 再看后面的数据
<zer4tul> adam8157: 確實
<zer4tul> adam8157: 知道為啥了
<adam8157> zer4tul: 为什么?
<zer4tul> adam8157: If no key fields are specified, sort uses a default key of the entire line.
<zer4tul> adam8157: http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/sort-invocation.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: sort invocation - GNU Coreutils
<wooddoor-ljf> OT_iux: 咋下载不了的，点击“I Agree - Begin Download”按钮，完全无反应啊
<OT_iux> 真的是feature
<MeaCulpa> sort 要用的越详细越好，你参数给的少，他就给你一个个column来sort
<adam8157> zer4tul: 然后?
<zer4tul> adam8157: 這是以前的行為
 * MeaCulpa 还是aix sort清晰...
<eexpress> 整行，你也要按照字母表来啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 对啊
 * rothsdad hi, guys
<adam8157> zer4tul: 为什么出了那个结果?
<eexpress> 不遵守perl规则的sort，不是好sort。lol
<zer4tul> adam8157: 等一下，我抓個8.22來看看
<MeaCulpa> [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~]%echo -e "c  = c\nca = ca\ncm = cm"|sort -k1,3
<MeaCulpa> ca = ca
<MeaCulpa> c  = c
<MeaCulpa> cm = cm
<MeaCulpa> 这就叫整行
<eexpress> 难道sort想灭了awk?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这一行有几列呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 为什么整行是这样的结果?
<OT_iux> wooddoor-ljf: 奇怪，我搜不到原来的页面了，这个你再试试 http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0044160.asp?model
<^k^> ⇪ t: UFRII/UFRII LT Printer Driver for Linux
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我不知道
<gfrog>  /win 5
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 无论怎样空格也不该在a和m中间
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我只知道验证sort -k1,MAX 和 sort输出一样即可
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这我就不知道了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不是啊，awk是让sort生辉的东西
<eexpress> 啥哦
<eexpress> 那pl不更加
<zer4tul> adam8157: 簡單的說就是，以前的sort，默認行為就是整行排序，現在默認是-k1,1
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那是，pl万能
<rothsdad> 问个问题--->mount exfat时，fuse: mountpoint is not empty，但我的挂载是空的，是不是我挂载exfat的姿势不对？
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: bingo!
<eexpress> 支持pl灭了sort uniq awk shell
<adam8157> zer4tul: 整行排序为啥出来那种结果?
<eexpress> 默认，后面的字母也要继续sort
<MeaCulpa> 就是默认action -k1,1 和 -k1,MAX
<eexpress> 这样的sort有毛用
<wooddoor-ljf> 感谢OT_iux，迟点再试试，现在运动打球去，^_^
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: sort 本身不管数据的真实内容嘛...
<eexpress> 脚本里面有sort的，赶紧把脚本都废弃了。
<OT_iux> wooddoor-ljf: ：）
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 关键看你怎么构建column
<eexpress> 怎么column，也不会空字符排中间
<eexpress> 要不，我是不用
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 对数据本身来说，数据的原始顺序是信息，原始顺序以外所有的对数据的排序只是人类认识数据的假象
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 扯吧。pl的sort正常。
<eexpress> 是我们原来希望的那样
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那只是说明不是一个sort规则嘛
<adam8157> eexpress: 我觉得是bug, 他们犬儒了
<MeaCulpa> 不过sort这个空格怎么弄，我也不知...
<adam8157> eexpress: 而且默认排序也不该只拍第一个column
 * adam8157 报bug去
<eexpress> 当然
<XwinX> 这个 sort 还有什么用?
<eexpress> 后面的也要继续
<XwinX> 太扯蛋了吧
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 你具个现实例子，就有用了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你有bug了？
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 什么例子?
 * MeaCulpa 个人从来不用不带参数的sort，ever
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 问你啊...
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 明显和我的认知不符嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6907792/
<eexpress> ▶ echo -e "c= c\nca= ca\ncc= c"|sort
<eexpress> ca= ca
<eexpress> c= c
<eexpress> cc= c
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 你没有显式的给出排序规则
<eexpress> 你看，这咋分的column
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 人家自然咋方便省事咋整...
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 默认应该就是整行比较吧?
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 空格要比字母小吧?
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 不知道..
<MeaCulpa> 这个真不知道
<XwinX> 待么, ca 为啥排在c 前面
<eexpress> lol
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 字母序啊
<eexpress> 空格是0x20
<MeaCulpa> en
<eexpress> 现在=也排中间了。第一column
<eexpress> 第2
<MeaCulpa> echo -e "c= c\nca= ca\ncc= c"|sort -k1,2
<MeaCulpa> en
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:44 
<eexpress> ▶ echo -e "c = c\nca = ca\ncc = c"|pl '@_=<>; print sort @_;'
<eexpress> c = c
<eexpress> ca = ca
<eexpress> cc = c
<eexpress> pl才是正道
<OT_iux> 好长……
<OT_iux> 那中间长得像颜文字的 '@_=<>; 是啥
<eexpress> 就是输入全部读入到缺省数组
<OT_iux> 还有 @_;' 看起来像是 @_@ 脸被大哭了
<OT_iux> s/大/打/
<eexpress> 可以这样输出。lol 在map中
 * OT_iux 觉得好神奇
<MeaCulpa> 话说，这个是排序的定义问题？sort默认什么顺序？
<MeaCulpa> Dic?
<OT_iux> 不好意思我走了邪道，先学的VB，再学了Python……
 * adam8157 报bug cc maintainers了, 看解释
<eexpress> 只有一个缺省变量符号的。简洁。
<MeaCulpa> 估计是如何看待空格的问题？天知道
<OT_iux> 就是 @ 么？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 不是空格啊。等号也是啊
<MeaCulpa> [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~]%echo -e "c= c\nca= ca\ncc= c"| tr -d ' '| sort
<MeaCulpa> ca=ca
<MeaCulpa> c=c
<MeaCulpa> cc=c
<eexpress> 是_
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: [jyxu@machanus.ibm.com][~]%echo -e "c= c\nca= ca\ncc= c"| tr -d ' '| tr -d '='| sort
<MeaCulpa> caca
<MeaCulpa> cc
<OT_iux> 酱紫= =
<MeaCulpa> ccc
<eexpress> ？
<MeaCulpa> 等号，空格都去掉了，还是如此~
<MeaCulpa> echo -e "c= c\nca= ca\ncc= c"| tr -d ' '| tr -d '='| sort
<XwinX> echo -e "c  = c \nca = ca\ncm = cm"|sort
<XwinX> 这样, 字符都是一一对应的
<XwinX> 还是 ca 在前
<eexpress> XwinX: 这样的sort，别要。
<eexpress> 来pl。 lol
<MeaCulpa> 恩，去pl吧
<eexpress> 挂机下载
<XwinX> eexpress: 我有大C++, 不玩 perl
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 所以你的意思是sort会自以为是的识别column分隔符并去掉 然后sort?
<MeaCulpa> echo -e "c= c\ncx= ca\ncc= c"| sort
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是，是默认的sort完全不管字母表和数字以外的东西！
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 默认似乎是电话簿排序
<OT_iux> ··，可是我还是不能理解为啥电话簿排序 c 在 ca 后面
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: John Watt和Johnny Depp谁排在前面...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 三观尽毁
<roylez> adam8157: 别纠结这 adam8157 疼的玩意了
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 是啊，试试看
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那也不该被-m
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那也不该被-m影响输出结果
<yunfan_> 靠 淘宝上有个店铺 64G的micro sd只要30多 不知道是不是扩容的
<MeaCulpa> echo -e 'John Vault\nJohnny Depp' | sort
<yunfan_> XwinX: 这回可让我逮住了
<MeaCulpa> 我也凌乱，坐等你报bug以后的结果
<XwinX> yunfan_: ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我感觉是它完全无视无效字符
<yunfan_> XwinX: 工作肯定不会在这闲聊 哼哼
<XwinX> yunfan_: 我劳逸结合好不好
<OT_iux> http://eleveni386.7axu.com/Image/static/pic/1392022454.png
<^k^> OT_iux: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://eleveni386.7axu.com/Image/static/pic/1392022454.png -- unhandled responsein get head
<yunfan_> XwinX: 嘿嘿
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 果然 Johnny 在前= =
 * MeaCulpa info sort里面完全没说默认的sort是啥
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 32G的卡 30快正常不？
<cherrot> sendmail 发信 gmail收不到 是什么情况？    STARTTLS=client, relay=gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com., version=TLSv1/SSLv3, verify=FAIL, cipher=ECDHE-RSA-RC4-SHA, bits=128/128
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: echo -e 'John Bolt\nJohnny Depp' | sort
<kingbo> q/uit
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: SD?MicroSD?TF?
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 这似乎也不是电话簿啊
 * adam8157 倾向是bug, 看maintainer咋说了, 你们的解释我都不满意
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，坐等
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 额，还是混乱
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:  但是永远不要用没参数的sort
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你总有自己sort的规则要告诉他
<yunfan_> micro sd
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 排序只是假象，不是客观实在的
<yunfan_> adam8157: 你现在一升级了 就变脸反过来欺压过去的同行了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所以hardcode为主业的awk没有内建排序....只有妖货的gnuawk
<nyfair> archl : lava orc ice elementalist，你有什么建议么
<archl> nyfair: 冰火双休，搞到能放 ice storm 合 firestorm
<archl> nyfair: 双修
<archl> nyfair: 额。那个打架就涨火气的东西么。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog 有啥适合的单肩包推荐的
<adam8157> freeflying: timbuk2
<archl> nyfair: 找到 singing sword，一起嗨
<gfrog> freeflying: 背啥？ 干啥用？
<archl> nyfair: 所以，我没啥建议，我的建议是，保持觉得啥好玩就好玩。
<freeflying> gfrog, 带娃出去,平时出去装点杯子 ipad啥的
 * MeaCulpa RHEL4 的老sort和我gentoo的就不一样...
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就timbuk吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你很瘦？
<nyfair> archl: 哪来的点数啊，spellcast -3 ice -4，你让我再吃一个-4堆fire?
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 还好
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 单肩我背不住啊，会划下来
<nyfair> archl: http://crawl.akrasiac.org/rawdata/nyfair/nyfair.txt
<^k^> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=6.49 kiB ; type=text/plain; charset=UTF-8
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 斜挎包更不好，会突乳~
<nyfair> archl: 这build够自虐了，尼玛还不发我好装备
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 对, 就是需要那种斜跨的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪乃的脖子跟肩膀一样宽了？ 0_0
<archl> nyfair: 嗯嗯。
<archl> nyfair:  ogre wrapper 更虐
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 肩膀颈部肉多，架不住包
<nyfair> archl: ogre wrapper怎么虐？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 倾角大了就不好
<archl> nyfair: 怎么练都做不到到处跑还能活着
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 咱倾角
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 赞倾角
<archl> nyfair: 没点数练攻击力。
<OT_iux> archl: 你们玩的是啥游戏……
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，弄个夏朗吧
<archl> OT_iux: dungeoncrawl
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞不起啊
<October21> archl: MUD?
<freeflying> gfrog, 我还是先开开我的fks吧
<archl> nyfair:  -4 算啥，你应该知道一种变态是用 troll 放 firestorm
<gfrog> freeflying: 神标在身，就算再出掉都很保值，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> [root@kobol][6.1.9.0][~]# echo -e "c= c\ncx= ca\ncc= c"| sort
<MeaCulpa> c= c
<archl> October21: 没见过 MUD，这是 roguelike
<MeaCulpa> cc= c
<MeaCulpa> cx= ca
 * OT_iux 果园IRC来的 Dungeons & Dragons 玩家路过……
 * MeaCulpa AIX威武
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 你多少生命筛？
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 哥d12
<freeflying> gfrog,  没钱啊
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 我的坎德人是d6...
<archl> OT_iux: 没玩过 任何和 D&D 有关的游戏者飘过
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 哈哈，有没有dex加成呢
 * archl 玩游戏 24年，没玩过  D&D 相关。
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 额，“相关”这个定义不好说啊
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 你混淆龙抢和dnd,一看就是乱搞...
<OT_iux> archl: 额，“相关”这个定义不好说啊
<MeaCulpa> 龙枪那种烂货设定....
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: DLCS 也是 DND的战役设定集嘛 =v=
<gfrog> freeflying: 欧搏瑞也行啊，夏朗的翻版
<MeaCulpa> 味同嚼蜡
 * OT_iux 滚来滚去
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 硬扯淡的，龙枪系列烂到家了，情节烂，文笔差
<archl> OT_iux:  就是号称自己和 D&D 有关的东西。
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的fks很好啊
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 文学性极低，娱乐性也差
<freeflying> fgf我现在唯一受不了的就是噪音, 考虑啥时候换胎, 做个隔音啥的
<OT_iux> archl: wow在2008年某个版本的升级补丁说明里这样写到：
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃那天不说想换了嘛，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 人4S点看我屌丝不搭理我, 想想还是不换了
<OT_iux> archl: 角色扮演遊戲的始祖 「龍與地下城」的創作者 Gray Gygax 於 2008年3月4日 在威斯康辛州家中辭世，享年 69 歲。沒有 Gygax ，後來的 Ultima 、Dragon Quest、Final Fantasy以至 World of Warcraft 大概不會是現在的樣子。他雖然己離去，但他的精神將繼續由他的遊戲延續下去。
<archl> OT_iux: 我没玩过 WoW，我几乎不玩别人推荐的游戏
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪家4S这么不上道，放过了这么大一个高富帅
 * MeaCulpa perl烂了导致整个系统动不了
<OT_iux> archl: 好吧= =
<archl> OT_iux: 我只拉别人玩我推荐的游戏
<MeaCulpa> archl: 人生是一场大戏，推荐你玩
<OT_iux> archl: 嗯，那你自己玩的游戏是从哪里看来的呢··
<freeflying> gfrog, 他们都认清了屌丝的本质啊
<archl> OT_iux: 列表
<OT_iux> archl: ··
<OT_iux> 好吧，有哪些国内玩的不卡的支持ubuntu的mmorpg推荐?
<archl> OT_iux: 或者光盘
<archl> nyfair: 你畏惧啥，你都有 animated dead 了。到 20级不成问题
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 阿姨呢...
<MeaCulpa> Bareword "gensym" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux-thread-multi/IO/Handle.pm line 324.
<MeaCulpa> 完蛋了perl...
 * MeaCulpa 整个toolchain被perl整趴了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 去 ＃ｐｅｒｌ
<gfrog> freeflying: 真的，他们放走了一个真壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪家4S这么不开眼
<freeflying> gfrog, 尔等才是真壕啊
<OT_iux> .
<archl> nyfair: windows 下小图修改用啥？
<archl> nyfair: windows 下 gimp 真大！
<OT_iux> windows画图……？
<October21> archl: paint.net?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Paint | Paint.net film & Theatrical Specialty Coatings Site Coming Soon! (@ paint.net?)
<MeaCulpa> Can't bless non-reference value at /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/DirHandle.pm line 42. * ERROR: perl-core/PodParser-1.610.0::gentoo failed (configure phase):
<archl> October21: 不要装 .net
<October21> 很有名的 Paint
 * MeaCulpa 完蛋...perl自己的mod也不能build...
<October21> archl: 默认就有
<archl> October21: 没有
 * OT_iux momo MeaCulpa ，默哀
 * MeaCulpa 难道这就是5.16...
<archl> October21: 你的是ATI显卡吧。
 * MeaCulpa 回家...
<October21> archl: 我没装.net但可以装它
<October21> archl: 我是NV
<archl> October21: 怎么可能。。。
<OT_iux> windows画图……
<October21> archl: win7旗舰版
<October21> sp1
<archl> October21: windows 7 不代表全部windows
<October21> basic可能会有qubie
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog 你们啥时候下单给我捎个timbuk吧
<nyfair> archl: 在线ps网站
<October21> archl: 价格差好多啊
<archl> nyfair: 额。照片都是本地处理么？
<nyfair> archl: win8的画图功能比xp已经强很多了
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个得土壕铛出手。我最近没海淘的东西啊
<October21> archl: 据说有5个版本，还有个比basic还低的版本
<archl> nyfair: 不过我这里只有 1.7ghz 的 PM 处理器
<nyfair> archl: 不玩照片，自己画图
<nyfair> archl: 我用sai
<archl> nyfair: 卖东西我画会被鄙视
<archl> nyfair: 当然，以前我是描的，但是中国人就不吃这套
<nyfair> 那就用免费的ps吧
<nyfair> archl: windows上别用gtk相关的东西
<archl> nyfair: 我还是用 gimp了，才 68MB
<archl> nyfair: portable 应该没问题
<nyfair> archl: photoshop sp4免费的
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<nyfair> archl: 不是盗版的
<archl> nyfair: 快捷键和平常linux软件差太远，不爽
<October21> archl: ps有老的版本提供了key
<October21> 是有free的
 * nyfair 严重怀疑gimp社区的那堆人自己平时用gimp没
<archl> nyfair: gimp用户一开始就直接上快捷键
<archl> nyfair: 图形是没人管的
<nyfair> archl: 其实我觉得你的情况更适合用国产非主流软件
<nyfair> archl: 比如美图秀秀...
<archl> nyfair: 什么？都太弱，
<freeflying> happyaron, firefox上你用些啥插件
<freeflying> 最近chrome抽风
<archl> nyfair: 用过别人的啥魔术手，太弱，秀秀根本不能用。
<October21> ar
<October21> archl: 你就从了PS算了
<archl> October21: PS那么难用，干嘛理他
<October21> 那你在调挑什么？
<archl> October21: ？
<October21> 那你在挑什么？
<archl> October21: 我在找轻量级的！
<October21> 我说啦paint.NET
<alvin_rxg> Title: Paint | Paint.net film & Theatrical Specialty Coatings Site Coming Soon! (@ paint.NET)
<archl> October21: 算了，废话期间，gimp装上了
<OT_iux> archl: 别打我，话说美图秀秀有网页版……
<archl> OT_iux: 变形之类的调整，还是GIMP
<happyaron> freeflying: adblock plus
<OT_iux> 嗯嗯，还是GIMP吧
<archl> OT_iux: 网页版的是需要把图片上传上去那种？
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: paint.net窃以为还不如gimp
<happyaron> freeflying: https everywhere
<nyfair> 靠，我跟robot说个屁
<October21> paint.net是介于ps和自带画图之间的一个优秀工具
<OT_iux> archl: 好像是，传上去，编辑完，再下载
<archl> GIMP 最衰的是一套工具要一起用都麻烦。
<OT_iux> @@ 麻烦在哪？
<archl> OT_iux: 如果不用快捷键。
<mk3548208> 还是老老实实花点钱买ps吧
<archl> OT_iux: 不好快速切换
<OT_iux> 额，对……
<OT_iux> 我刚开始也是，老是花很多时间在ui上找某个工具在哪= =
<archl> mk3548208: 都你这么想，所以GIMP开发的钱和时间不到PS的1/30
<OT_iux> archl: 下班，先下了……
<nyfair> archl: 哪怕有傻多速投更多的钱，gimp还是gimp
<freeflying> happyaron, 没别的了?
<archl> nyfair: 对，反正还是那些人。
<archl> nyfair: 不会用钱的就像FSF
<freeflying> happyaron, 源里自带的还是你下的nightly build
<nyfair> archl: 我黑FSF比黑g开头的更厉害啊
<archl> nyfair: 不过就能让GIMP的人缩短他们无限延展的发布周期
<October21> 还在黑
<October21> 这和抱怨 ubuntu 12.04 没提供最新 Emacs 一样
<mk3548208> 即使你花钱，他还是gimp，成不了ps，除非你有一个专业团队专门负责开发，就像linux内核一样，有大公司支持
 * adam8157 Receipt for Your Payment to Free Software Foundation
<sou_> 想最新就用archlinux
<nyfair> sou_: archlinux有些东西会非常旧
<nyfair> sou_: 社区人不多，小众物没人关心
<nyfair> archl: 话说你为什么不挑战15rune呢
<nyfair> archl: 我看到最多就8rune
<archl> nyfair: 全失败了，我网络差劲。
<archl> nyfair: 而且累的时候玩就很不谨慎
<archl> nyfair: 经常傻里傻气的送命
<sou_> nyfair: 还好了 有最多的软件资源
<archl> mk3548208: 是专业，担不是专业搞销售优先
<nyfair> sou_: 你说aur?
<sou_> nyfair: 没有的就会从SCM编译
<sou_> nyfair: 对啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 启动时出现 keys:继续等待,或者按S跳过安装,或者按M进行手动恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455404 不知道出了啥意外，现在每次启动时都先来提示： keys:继续等待,或者按S跳过安装,或者按M进行手动恢复。 可等了半年子都只停在开机画面，啥动作都没。没辙了，直接
<sou_> nyfair: 现在我电脑上的软件基本上都是aur的
<nyfair> sou_: 实话实或，arch的理念很迎合我，但是arch的社区真是杀千刀的，每次它主页有更新基本都是各种混蛋事
<adam8157> nyfair: +1
<nyfair> 所以我现在又回归巨硬了
<sou_> nyfair: 还好，资料全，文档多 主要是喜欢它的滚动发布
<onlylove> http://support-cn.canon-asia.com/contents/CN/ZH/0900718506.html
<adam8157> 一滚就死的滚动没啥意义
<^k^> ⇪ t: IJ Printer Driver Ver. 2.70 for Linux (原装)
<nyfair> adam8157: 那位是洗发水死机掉线了？
<adam8157> nyfair: lol
<gebjgd> nyfair: 实话实或，arch的理念很迎合我，但是arch的社区真是杀千刀的，每次它主页有更新基本都是各种混蛋事 <- 这话是真的
<XwinX> 刚才刚滚动了 glibc, 没挂
<onlylove> 你们是不是趁着imadper和imtxc不在玩命黑arch
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你不是用debian 么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 大概叛逃了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 什么时候用 debian 了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 想当年, 年少无知, 用过一个星期的 debian
<gebjgd> XwinX: 难道没有？
<gebjgd> XwinX: 那叫明珠暗投
<gebjgd> XwinX: debian 才是正道
<XwinX> gebjgd: 现在对 deb 还有阴影
<onlylove> 这是多么苦大仇深啊
<onlylove> 就像我对rpm的阴影？
<mk3548208> 表示从来都是debian系，没用过其他发行版
<gebjgd> XwinX: rpm就是渣 arch社区不给力
<XwinX> gebjgd: debian 是SB
<nyfair> suse呢？
<gebjgd> XwinX: debain起码没欠你钱啊
<XwinX> gebjgd: 包分得这么细, 完全是SB方式
<onlylove> 唉，别吵了，都用gentoo吧
<gebjgd> XwinX: 那叫偏执
<gebjgd> onlylove: 滚
<nyfair> 万恶的opensuse封我两次帐号
<onlylove> XwinX: 不是啥坏事，比方说，ibus，可以就装引擎
<gebjgd> nyfair: 因为你和女王比萌？
 * imtxc 赞！
<XwinX> onlylove:光装引擎做啥?
<nyfair> 我也觉得分得细不是坏事
<onlylove> XwinX: 然后需要啥输入法装啥啊
<XwinX> onlylove: 一起装上有什么问题?
<XwinX> onlylove: 你硬盘很小?
<mk3548208> XwinX, 别侮辱debian，分那么细，有他自己的理由，这样等于在侮辱别人的劳动成果，有问题就指出问题
<imtxc> freeflying: 刚去店里看了看卡表，登山系列好像我戴起来太大
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是坏事，也不一定是好事，会有人说，我装了xxx，没xxx
<XwinX> mk3548208: 我只发表我的看法
<onlylove> XwinX: 我只需要一个ibus-pinyin,不需要sunpinyin二笔，仓颉
<nyfair> gebjgd: 没啊，我就在这上面弄了个x264在线压片啊
<XwinX> onlylove: 嗯, 你硬盘太小, 情有可原
<onlylove> XwinX: 我硬盘不小，1T的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: huntxu onlylove roylez    maintainer说"LANG=C"
<XwinX> onlylove: 恭喜你啊, 节约了好多的硬盘钱
<mk3548208> XwinX, 说的时候别说什么sb之类的，在我看来就像侮辱一般
<onlylove> adam8157: local的问题？
<XwinX> mk3548208: 你是debian 的开发人员?
<gebjgd> nyfair: 哈哈哈
<mk3548208> XwinX, 不是
<nyfair> XwinX: 洁癖你要理解，就好像我装完linux就要对g开头的东西做清理一样
<onlylove> nyfair: glibc你也干掉？
<XwinX> mk3548208: 哦?
<gebjgd> onlylove: 抬杠
<gebjgd> 确实现在kde不错
<onlylove> 不知道外面的世界是啥样的，一直窝在openbox里面
<XwinX> nyfair: glib 怎么办?
<nyfair> gebjgd: 他们的使用许可我认认真真的看了啊，没说不允许啊。编译时间长是因为原本就比较大嘛
<XwinX> nyfair: 这个你干不掉, 又可以算是gtk家的
<nyfair> onlylove: glibc当然留着呗，主要是gstreamer
<huntxu> adam8157: 可是我兩個都是en_US為什麽也是不一樣
<onlylove> huntxu: 人的意思大概是，你要是c才正常
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我喜欢 gnome3
<huntxu> onlylove: 其他的看rp？ adam8157
<adam8157> huntxu: http://eloquence.marxmeier.com/sdb/html/996585141.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Unexpected sort order (Linux)
<jusss> XwinX: 我的vi提示unknown terminal type...怎么办
<XwinX> jusss: export TERM=xterm
<onlylove> huntxu: 看样子，其他的就是看人品了
<jusss> XwinX: 不行
<jusss> XwinX: 但是在screen里就没问题
<XwinX> jusss: 那你在哪里有问题?
<onlylove> jusss: 你又精简啥了
<jusss> XwinX: 在screen里 TERM=screen
<jusss> onlylove: 不是我精简的，是debian
<onlylove> jusss: debian？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<XwinX> jusss:  TERM=screen-256color
<XwinX> jusss: 这个好看
<onlylove> jusss: lsb_release -a来下？
<onlylove> jusss: 你确定不是arch？
<huntxu> adam8157: 太長，in sort解釋一下
<jusss> XwinX: 我的就是这个，人家提示位置撞断
<onlylove> jusss: 你又搞了啥
<huntxu> adam8157: s/sort/short/
<jusss> XwinX: 未知终端类型xterm-256color
<XwinX> jusss: 你看, 用debian 用出事了吧
<onlylove> XwinX: 他用什么都出事
<onlylove> XwinX: 就没见过他没问题的时候
<XwinX> jusss: /usr/share/terminfo/s/screen-256color
<jusss> XwinX: 对，您说的真是太对了，我arch从来没出现这种情况
<XwinX> jusss: 有这个文件吗?
<adam8157> huntxu: 都是us我就不知道了...
<gebjgd> XwinX: 从你喜欢g3 就可以看出你会被欠款这种可能性了
<jusss> XwinX: 有screen-256color-s
<XwinX> gebjgd: why?
<XwinX> jusss: 那你设置成screen-256color-s吧
<XwinX> jusss: 叫你分包, 少文件了吧
<jusss> XwinX: 还是不行
<onlylove> jusss: 为啥我的不缺啊，我还是expert mode装的
<XwinX> 你怎么用的? TERM=screen-256color vi
<onlylove> jusss: 你又乱搞啥了
<XwinX> 这样用的吗?
<onlylove> XwinX: 他肯定是配置啥的没弄好
<onlylove> XwinX: 前几天还在研究ED
<gebjgd> XwinX: 过于幻想
<jusss> XwinX: 在screen里TERM=screen没问题，可是不再screen里，export TERM=screen或vt100 screen-256color-s xterm blah...，vi都提示unknown terminal type
<XwinX> onlylove: ed 都用? 牛人
<onlylove> XwinX: 就是给你问问题的jusss
<XwinX> jusss: 不在 screen 里你搞啥screen
<onlylove> XwinX: 知道他多牛了吧
<onlylove> XwinX: 和你说，他用啥都出问题
<jusss> onlylove: 我没搞过ed
<XwinX> jusss: 用 xterm 或者 linux 不好啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你再说，前几天那谁，开了vi就按Q的
<onlylove> jusss: 要看log不
<jusss> onlylove: 那是ex
<freeflying> imtxc, 那你还是别买了
<gebjgd> jusss: urxvt?
<jusss> onlylove: ex又不是ed...
<onlylove> XwinX: 我记错了，ex
<jusss> gebjgd: xterm
<gebjgd> jusss: TERM换个名就行了
<gebjgd> jusss: 过长的名字  人家不喜欢
<jusss> gebjgd: 换了好几个都不行
<imtxc> freeflying: 那表到底是手腕多粗的人戴的
<gebjgd> jusss: xtermx
<XwinX> onlylove: 还是牛
<jusss> gebjgd: no
<jusss> gebjgd: 不行
<gebjgd> jusss: 姿势不对？
<freeflying> imtxc, 都可以啊
<gebjgd> jusss: 背入式
<onlylove> XwinX: 反正他问的问题都是我等凡人解决不了的
<October21> ^k^: ex-vi？
<XwinX> TERM=xterm-256color vi
<^k^> October21, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  18:06 
<jusss> gebjgd: 不一定是姿势问题，
<jusss> XwinX: 不行。。。会不会是因为我的vi是自己编译的问题
<XwinX> gebjgd: 什么叫我过于幻想?
<jusss> XwinX: 从sf.net下的包编译的，不是从源里装的
<alvin_rxg> Title: SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source Software (@ sourceforge.net *FROM* sf.net)
<gebjgd> XwinX: 红旗那种企业也能进？
<XwinX> jusss: ...
<jusss> October21: 你遇到我这种问题了吗
<onlylove> XwinX: 发现问题了吧
<XwinX> gebjgd: 红旗为啥不能进, 我喜欢
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你太幼稚
<October21> jusss: 什么问题？
<jusss> October21: 从sf.net下的包编译后，运行vi,提示unknown terminal type
<XwinX> gebjgd: 红旗很不错哦
<gebjgd> XwinX: 无德无信的
<October21> jusss: 那个ex-vi吗？
<gebjgd> XwinX: 相当不错  不错不给你涨工资
<gebjgd> XwinX: 不错  欠你钱
<jusss> October21: en
<October21> jusss: 我这里没问题
<jusss> 先吃饭去了
<jusss> October21: 我arch也没问题，但是在debian里编译了下就有问题了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 欠就欠呗
<October21> jusss: 我是debian，正常啊
<gebjgd> jusss: 姿势不对
<onlylove> gebjgd: 明明是打开方式不对
<onlylove> 下班
<jusss> October21: 那你echo $term
<October21> jusss: 是你的方式不对
<imtxc> XwinX: 最终那事儿怎么样了
<XwinX> imtxc: 啥事?
<imtxc> XwinX: 贵司的工资啊
<XwinX> imtxc: 还欠着
<imtxc> XwinX: 现在还在上班么
<XwinX> imtxc: 应该没有了吧
<XwinX> imtxc: 我不清楚
<October21> jusss: 它是个行编辑器，你没查指令吗？
<jusss> October21: 没
<jusss> October21: 不记得行编辑器里有指令能指定终端类型的
<October21> 我有那个提示，但可以用ex的命令
<October21> 没研究ed之类的东西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2014/02/10/wash-jeans.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 网络迷思：牛仔裤到底要不要洗？
<October21> jusss: ex -v 进入vi
<jusss> roylez: 主席，你的fetchmailrc哪里去了，在github没找到
<jusss> October21: ex都提示位置终端类型了，你难道还认为加个-v它就知道终端类型了？
<roylez> jusss: 显然不会放上去啊，有密码
<jusss> October21: xterm-256color: Unknown terminal type
<jusss> Visual needs addressible cursor or upline capability
<jusss> roylez: 把密码和帐号****了不就行恶劣
<roylez> jusss: 懒，就几行配置，你自己弄不行么
<October21> jusss: 你看下命令，可以使用
<jusss> October21: ...
<NWMonster> jusss: man fetchmail
<jusss> roylez: 在网上看到文章说fetchmail会把所有邮件过一遍每次
<jusss> roylez: 然后说这很浪费时间如果有几万封邮件
<October21> jusss: 那个sf页面说了那个ex-vi的缺陷
<roylez> jusss: 我不知道，我inbox zero
<October21> 你为什么还纠结这个古董
<NWMonster> jusss: 是的，fetchmail很浪费时间，在getmail的时候
<October21> 有更好的vim，虽然不是GPL
<NWMonster> 但是不会过一遍所有的
<gebjgd> 你们真是蛋疼得青年
<gebjgd> tb多好  不能满足你们么
<October21> fetchmail这种工具应该放在服务器上吧？
<October21> 然后登录过去收取吧？
<NWMonster> 用sdf.org的shell吧
<alvin_rxg> Title: SDF Public Access UNIX System - Free Shell Account and Shell Access (@ sdf.org)
<NWMonster> 里面自带@sdf.org的邮箱，并且自带mutt去收
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 小米２Ａ与电脑连接疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455408 把手机与电脑连接，电脑里有win和debian，当手机用数据线连接时，在win下是可以访问里面的文件夹的，在debian下也能检测到，挂载上后进入却不能看到相应的文件夹，只是一些文件，这是debian认不出吗？
<^k^>  ─> 还是驱动没装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-02-10 18:38
<lei__> 用x64架构做手机,有没有可能
<NWMonster> 电池够劲就有可能
<NWMonster> 没人想手机2小时就没电吧
<lei__> intel不是要出低功耗高性能的cpu了吗
<roylez> jusss: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/444d7111jw1ede3bqm62pj20dw0v37a1.jpg
<lei__> 我觉得把gnome3改改适合小屏幕使用,桌面和手机就可以用相同的软件了
<gebjgd> lei__: 早就有了
<gebjgd> lei__: 联想k990
<gebjgd> lei__: 联想k900
<gebjgd> “Flappy Bird”作者刚刚Dong Nguyen被发现死在他的家，在他的头部有枪伤。当局确认阮 通过在自己的头部用手枪自杀。 作者每天可通过此游戏获得5w美刀，但是作者冲称他下架并非因为侵权 而是因为他受不了压力了
<lei__> gebjgd: 是32bit的还是64bit 的啊
<jusss> roylez: 太邪恶了
<lei__> 要是和pc一样可以装linux或xp就好了,可惜还是Android
<NWMonster> 你想说的是atom系列？
<gebjgd> lei__: 早就有arm linux
<gebjgd> lei__: 年轻人你活在上个世纪的？
<lei__> gebjgd: 我意思是桌面和手机都用x64的话就不会软件不兼容了.再说arm的性能和x64的比还是x63强吧
<gebjgd> lei__: 有什么不兼容的
<NWMonster> 联想的平板用上了intel atom
<NWMonster> 不敢平板电池和手机电池还是没法比啊
<NWMonster> 空间大小上
<NWMonster> 作者有什么压力？
<lei__> gebjgd: x86的软件在arm上可以运行吗?
<gebjgd> lei__: 有arm Linux
<gebjgd> lei__: 帅哥你懂得这么多  你父母老师同学知道么
<roylez> jusss: http://www.kongregate.com/games/maxblive/flappy-bird-flash
<NWMonster> 肯定无法直接运行，不过应该有emu，效率肯定难说
<^k^> ⇪ t: Play Flappy Bird Flash, a free online game on Kongregate
<lei__> gebjgd: 都不知道
<gebjgd> lei__: 太遗憾了
<gebjgd> lei__: Linux
<gebjgd> lei__: 有源代码  就保证了你在什么平台都有软件用 明白了么
<gebjgd> lei__: 管你是arm 还是x86
<lei__> gebjgd: 那个移值,是需要修改低层代码的,不可能完全兼容
<gebjgd> lei__: .........
 * gebjgd 午饭去
<gebjgd> lei__: 你慢慢糊涂吧
<October21> NWMonster: 你用那个 SDF 做了什么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 能不能把Win里的一个游戏当作Ubuntu里的一个已安装软件放到Dash里启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455409 我在WinXP里有一个游戏《拳皇13SE》，启动文件是Exe后缀名的，而且这游戏不跟Win系统绑定的，解压后就能玩的。有什么方法能把这个游戏当成Ubuntu里一个已安装
<^k^>  ─> 的软件一样在Dash里启动？我用的是UbuntuKylin13.10版，放到如图中的那里： 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014-02-10 19:19
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 能不能把Win里的一个游戏当作Ubuntu里的一个已安装软件放到Dash里启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455409 我在WinXP里有一个游戏《拳皇13SE》，启动文件是Exe后缀名的，而且这游戏不跟Win系统绑定的，解压后就能玩的。有什么方法能把这个游戏当成Ubuntu里一个已安装
<^k^>  ─> 的软件一样在Dash里启动？我用的是UbuntuKylin13.10版，放到如图中的那里： 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014-02-10 19:19
<NWMonster> October21: 什么都不做，那个功能太少了
<October21> 我刚登录试试，不太理解他的功能
<October21> 看样子很丰富，但有钱才好办
<NWMonster> 恩，里面有mud有mail还有irc client什么的
<NWMonster> 但是没法编译和安装程序
<October21> 吃饭去也
<NWMonster> cjb的可以安装程序
<NWMonster> bzshell也可以
<linuxdemo> list
<linuxdemo> gtalk无法使用
<macint0sh> 好无聊
 * macint0sh 打哈欠
<freeflying> NWMonster, 你这两天要下单吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教软件兼容问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455410 starrynight@starrynight-MS-7599:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a [sudo] password for starrynight: dpkg: 因相依問題，無法設定 virtuoso-opensource-6.1： virtuoso-opensource-6.1 相依於 libvirtodbc0 (= 6.1.6+repack-0ubuntu3)﹔然而： 套件 libvirtodbc0 未安裝。 dpkg:
<^k^>  ─> 處理 virtuoso-opensource-6.1 (--configure) 時發生錯誤： 相依問題 - 保留未設定 dpkg: 因相依問題，無法設定 virtuoso-server： virtuoso-server 相依於 vir …
<NWMonster> freeflying: 下什么单？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.1中的sunpinyin选词只能纵向排列不能横向排列怎么弄？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455414 ubuntu13.1中的sunpinyin选词只能纵向排列不能横向排列怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 idyks — 2014-02-10 21:02
<NWMonster> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-329-496003-1.shtml 预言帝出现
<^k^> NWMonster: ⇪ 【东莞话题】一则关于2014年广东的预言_广州_天涯论坛
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  21:36 
<perr> zenNamaste: 在?
<zenNamaste> perr: 正在换装备要下去跑步
<perr> zenNamaste: 这么冷的天..
<NWMonster> 。。。
<perr> zenNamaste: 给我解释下signed-off-by
<zenNamaste> perr: kernel document里面没有?
<perr> zenNamaste: 指下
<zenNamaste> perr: 我也没搜到, 不说了, 跑步去, 回来再说
<perr> zenNamaste: ..好
<zenNamaste> 不过, 考虑到这个的含义就是: 签字, 也没啥需要解释的嘛... 你写的patch, 你署名一下, 很正常嘛
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: 闷骚中？这还跑步
<freeflying> NWMonster, 海淘
<zenNamaste> perr: SubmittingPatches  kernel文档下面这个文件  SubmittingPatches
<zenNamaste> perr: 第12节
<perr> zenNamaste: 恩
<NWMonster> freeflying: 淘什么？
<zenNamaste> 傻ee怎么说一句话就走了...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你俩谁是真身
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 决定今晚跑回来买那双跑鞋了.
<freeflying> Namaste|Running, adidas smart run啊
<OT_iux> Adiwon ...
<NWMonster> 感觉amazon上什么生活用品都有，基本不淘
<freeflying> Namaste|Running, 你试试 micoach的coaching 效果刚刚的
<freeflying> NWMonster, 它网站上可以制钉机计划, 手机上可以voice coaching
<NWMonster> =.=!我一穷人，享受不起高端产品
<NWMonster> 这几天kindle hdx减价，我都考虑3天了，还没敢出手
<NWMonster> 真心屌丝
<freeflying> NWMonster, ipad mini 2吧
<NWMonster> 太贵，只敢折腾廉价货
<jusss> NWMonster: mplayer放后台还能播放吗
<NWMonster> 一直在用kindle pw看书感觉很好，不过用了很多年了，划痕很多，pw2更新不大，准备换上彩色
<NWMonster> jusss: 你的后台指的是神码？
<jusss> NWMonster: &
<NWMonster> 能
<gebjgd> jusss: mpd是你永远的家
<NWMonster> mpd太高级，一直没敢玩
<October21> 有玩mud的吗？
<jusss> gebjgd: 那是啥？还没用过
<NWMonster> 有
<NWMonster> 我玩mud
<October21> 你用什么客户端？
<NWMonster> 不过我玩的很烂
<NWMonster> tintin++
<gebjgd> jusss: 去看wiki
<NWMonster> mpd是高端货
<October21> 我正在玩pkuxkx
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 一点都不高端
<October21> 我用的是tt++
<NWMonster> October21: 我也在
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 看了wiki 一点技术含量都没有
<NWMonster> tt++=tintin++
<October21> 显示我没设置
<October21> 现在像刷屏
<October21> 怎么设置？
<NWMonster> #split
<October21> 带什么参数
<NWMonster> 我pkuxkx玩的很烂
<NWMonster> 不带参数
<jusss> NWMonster: 直接mlayer &可以，但是为什么在sh脚本里用mplayer,然后把这个脚本&后就不行了
<October21> 这样的话，输入命令是分开了，但提示信息还是那样
<freeflying> NWMonster, 那你入kindle hdx,我们一起转回来吧
<NWMonster> freeflying: 我不回国，寄送过去，基本没法赚钱
<freeflying> Namaste|Running, ^^
<NWMonster> October21: 是的，想把提示信息分开，只能用专有客户端
<NWMonster> freeflying: why？
<October21> NWMonster: 我本来就新手，还这样显示，晕了
<NWMonster> October21: 还好吧，只要不是去人太多的地方，还能承受
<October21> irc就可以屏提示
<NWMonster> 被无情的kick了，好伤心
<October21> freeflying: 徇私啊！
<NWMonster> 跪求不kick我
<October21> NWMonster: tt++不能有些设置吗？
<NWMonster> 可以alias命令
<NWMonster> 或者设置ticker这样就能当bot了
<October21> 我的意思是屏蔽显示
<NWMonster> 不过pkuxkx里有fullme验证
<jiero_> NWMonster: 你让我想起是 NoWorryMonstor
<NWMonster> jiero_: 不是一个人
 * jiero_ 抱抱 lainme
<jiro> 哦，也被注册了
<archl> 都不在了。
<NWMonster> 。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 想在外远程家里那台ubuntu12.04的电脑，请问该怎么设置提示速度？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455416 刚玩这个系统不久，还很不熟悉，弄远程就弄了很久 - -! 好不容易搞好了，在家里windows系统下的mstsc连接后试了下感觉还OK，但是到外面却变得奇卡无比 根本无法干事
<^k^>  ─> ，请问该怎么设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiantianSky — 2014-02-10 21:53
<October21> NWMonster: 我尝试的几个mud，人都比较活跃，信息一大堆
<NWMonster> October21: 我至今也不知道如何过滤信息
<NWMonster> 我偶尔用kindle上mud转转，还好，流量不大
<October21> 你试过别的客户端吗？
<October21> kindle怎么解决中文的问题？
<October21> 我看到有arm 的tt++
<NWMonster> 无法解决
<NWMonster> 在kindle上肯定无法上pkuxkx
<NWMonster> 只能一群乱码
<October21> irc客户端也试过，不过英文不行，想看中文
<NWMonster> pkuxkx用的是gbk很伤心，喜欢utf-8
<October21> 我现在使用luit tt++上pkuxkxk
<archl> 。。
<October21> NWMonster: 你没用luit吗？
<archl> 谁吃藕粉了？
<archl> 这东西真的能模拟鼻涕啊哈哈哈
<OT_iux> October21: 有个TLF的irc，全中文，可以用中文nick，中文频道名～
<OT_iux> October21: 主要是DND/COC等跑团众的集散地
<OT_iux> October21: 有兴趣可以来一叙
<October21> OT_iux: 我的意思是显示中文，kindle不支持
<October21> 跑团众是什么？
<OT_iux> October21: 貌似可以打字体补丁
<OT_iux> October21: 就是通过irc聊天来玩角色扮演游戏……
<NWMonster> 没有
<^k^> October21: define:跑团众 http://lmgtfy.com/ |跑团众|聚居地 |....| 温州dnd跑团友，略懂4e规则，不通3r，3e，求团求带 |...| 偶是新手， 就是那种新的不能再新的0.0 在某个网站偶然看到跑团这个词的0.0 一开始以为是 |...|
<OT_iux> October21: 不像mud是人和电脑
<October21> 估计是因为系统精简的缘故
<NWMonster> OT_iux: mud也可以人与人
<OT_iux> October21: 跑团是人和人，也就是由人主持，多人参与的角色扮演游戏
<NWMonster> OT_iux: 说的是linuxfire?
<October21> mud是网游啊
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 喔，对，那个服务器是Linuxfire的
<October21> linuxfire是什么？
<NWMonster> 恩，刚开始上面还只是irc，之后不知道什么时候被游戏作为聊天室用了
<NWMonster> 其实玩家根本不知道在使用irc服务
<^k^> October21: define:linuxfire http://lmgtfy.com/ IPFire is a hardened Linux appliance distribution designed for use as a firewall. It offers corporate-level network protection for anyone who needs it, from home |...|
<NWMonster> archl: 藕粉很好吃啊
<NWMonster> OT_iux: 那里面的0day已经很久不更新了
<NWMonster> 很伤心
<archl> NWMonster: 有臭味
<NWMonster> archl: 不会啊，感觉很香甜，可能我吃的里面食品添加剂用的很猛吧。呵呵
<NWMonster> pkuxkx刚开始根本玩不下去，弄个高级的号比较合适
<October21> 研究下bot算了
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 貌似前段时间 0daybot 挂掉了
<abineQ> archl: 下雪了没？
<abineQ> jusss: 还在家里？？？
<NWMonster> OT_iux: 现在还有，不过里面内容不更新了
<October21> NWMonster: 我看到有网友提供的方式，用luit转换gb的输出
<NWMonster> October21: mud必须靠bot挂
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 是啊…… 反正我们主要跑团，很少去下里面的0day啦
<NWMonster> October21: 求方法
<October21> 我连新手都没过
<October21> 刚到山庄
<NWMonster> OT_iux: 跑团是什么，求科普
<NWMonster> October21: 这。。。新手人物好做
<jusss> abineQ: 嗯
<NWMonster> 不断quest，有提示
<October21> 将游戏搬到现实了吧
<jusss> NWMonster: 桌游
<NWMonster> October21: luit如何转换，求科普
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 就是通过irc聊天来玩角色扮演游戏……
<NWMonster> jusss: 求个链接，我看看
<jusss> NWMonster: 百度三国杀。。。
<NWMonster> OT_iux: 明白了
<NWMonster> 类似杀手游戏？
<October21> NWMonster: 刷屏，怎么看提示啊，不然我就不会来这里了
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 类似MUD,玩家通过文字描述的方式，在主持人的带领下扮演自己的角色，探索游戏世界，不像mud是人和电脑
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 跑团是人和人，也就是由人主持，多人参与的角色扮演游戏
<abineQ> 蛋疼
<NWMonster> OT_iux: 很想试试，求带入
<abineQ> 玩这些游戏？
<OT_iux> NWMonster: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E6%A1%8C%E4%B8%8A%E8%A7%92%E8%89%B2%E6%89%AE%E6%BC%94%E9%81%8A%E6%88%B2
<^k^> ⇪ t: 桌上角色扮演遊戲 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<abineQ> LOL
<NWMonster> 听起来很有乐趣
<NWMonster> 貌似明白了
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 这里有规则书 http://www.goddessfantasy.net/4e/bcat/
<^k^> OT_iux: ⇪ _==/DnD4E合集\==_(线上版)
<October21> NWMonster: luit -x -encoding GB18030 tt++
<NWMonster> 知道很有名的龙与地下城这个
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 和一些入门介绍
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 嗯嗯
<NWMonster> 不过有个问题。就是那不都需要有道具，而且，表情很重要吗
<October21> 这样就好了。显示没问题
<NWMonster> October21: 谢谢
<October21> 我也是看别人的
<abineQ> ///
<abineQ> LL
<abineQ> 不是吧
<abineQ> 硬盘要挂的节奏
<abineQ> 听见响声了
<NWMonster> October21: 试了一下，非常棒，感谢
<October21> 话说我没理解这类游戏的模式
<NWMonster> October21: mud吗？
<October21> 嗯
<NWMonster> October21: 升级，做任务，刷装备。。。
<October21> 话虽简单。可为什么吸引人了？
<October21> 我也看到不少同学玩网游
<gcell> 玩的不是游戏，是寂寞
<NWMonster> 人性
<October21> 什么弱点？
<October21> 贪婪？
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 抱歉，刚才家人叫我了一下，我没看这便
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 这边
<October21> 虚荣？
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 额，在网上通过irc跑团不需要特殊的道具，
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 只要了解规则，会用irc即可
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 因为有Oicebot负责提供骰子，
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 也有一些在线工具可以在irc上贴战斗地图之类的东西……
<NWMonster> OT_iux: 原来想了解过龙与地下城，就是因为规则书太厚，放弃了
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 其实不需要看完整本
<October21> 要想像力
<OT_iux> NWMonster: 我发给你的这个，你有空翻翻 PHB 的头一两章，有个大致的了解，然后找个时间我开个新人团就好
<leavfin> 龙与地下城也算是组团游戏，是不是也有秒退的
<OT_iux> leavfin: 有，我们俗称坑团
<OT_iux> leavfin: 坑团多了，口碑变差，就找不到团了
<NWMonster> 好的，有空我看看，了解一下
<OT_iux> :)
<NWMonster> 感觉我肯定是坑团的
<NWMonster> =.=!
<NWMonster> 你们都在linuxfire的那个房间里
<OT_iux> 不会啦… 一般都是因为乱报了很多团，跑不过来，才退的
<NWMonster> 我进去看看
<OT_iux> #新兵训练营
<NWMonster> 围观一下
<OT_iux> irc3.ourirc.com:6668 , 编码 utf-8
<leavfin> OT_iux: 围观
<OT_iux> 欢迎围观
<NWMonster> 进去了，我就围观一下，不坑你们
<OT_iux> 我在那边叫 欧剃
<leavfin> OT_iux: 哪个频道来着？
<OT_iux> 一般闲聊集散地在 #新兵训练营
<OT_iux> 其他频道有的正在跑团，进入时请勿说话
<OT_iux> #新兵训练营 可以随意发言
<OT_iux> 你可以在那边 /whois Oicebot 一下
<OT_iux>   看人多的频道就去围观吧
<OT_iux> ～ 我先去洗澡
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  22:33 
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  22:35 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • firefox 怎么样让所有用户都可以使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455417 原来那个是英文版的， 下载中文版后解压后，进入解压目录，直接 ./firefox & 就可以用了，但是 我想让其他用户也可以用，怎么弄？ 比如是不是把上面那个解压目录放到公共目录下，然后改权限？
<^k^>  ─> 具体怎么弄，求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 kdsfan — 2014-02-10 22:28
<leavfin> 乱码怎么回事？GBK?
<abc-phone> ^k^, 元宵节
<^k^> abc-phone, 你曾经去过欧洲吗？  22:36 
<NWMonster> October21: 我用Luit之后发现图形还是乱的，不过文字很好的decode了
<October21> 图形有的乱，但不是所以的
<October21> 这是排版的问题吗？
<October21> 终端的大小？
<XwinX> yunfan_:
<XwinX> 有人用过 geary 邮件客户端吗?
<NWMonster> 我用的gnome-terminal
<NWMonster> 硬性的把编码设置成gbk
<NWMonster> 没编码问题
<October21> 这个方法我看过
<XwinX> 发现一个很诡异的问题, 邮件无法发送到 icloud.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* iCloud (@ icloud.com)
<October21> 我一般用xterm
<XwinX> 直接上gmail的网页发又是正常的
<NWMonster> 我一般也是xterm
<NWMonster> 为了支持gbk才开的gnome-terminal
<October21> NWMonster: 我看到的大部分显示还好
<October21> gnome-terminal显示asci图片很好吗？
<NWMonster> October21: 是的，显示的正确无误
<October21> 我这边默认是termianl，看起来很强，不过我没研究
<October21> xterm有写字符不能显示，这是老问题了
<October21> asci图片就不能最佳显示
<NWMonster> October21: 是的
<NWMonster> 你还在新手村？
<NWMonster> October21: 你在xkx里叫什么？
<October21> 陳天相
<NWMonster> 我去找你
<October21> 我刚退了
<NWMonster> 。。。。
<October21> 我去看下wiki
<yunfan_> XwinX: 搞毛?
<Namaste|`> freeflying: 啥情况?
<Namaste|`> freeflying: 刚洗完澡
<XwinX> yunfan_: 打个招呼
<XwinX> yunfan_: 有过 geary 吗?
<yunfan_> XwinX: 我今天大采购 连手机卡复制器都买了
<yunfan_> XwinX: 那是啥?
<Namaste|`> freeflying: 你怎么t了 NWMonster 了...
<freeflying> Namaste|`, in errors
<XwinX> yunfan_: 一个邮件客户端
<XwinX> yunfan_: 你买这个做啥?
<Namaste|`> freeflying: 漂亮!
<XwinX> yunfan_: 想干什么非法勾当吗?
<freeflying> Namaste|`, what?
<Namaste|`> freeflying: 误伤 NWMonster 呀..
<Namaste|`> freeflying: lp护膝不错, 效果还是有的
<NWMonster> 。。。。求解
<yunfan_> XwinX: 我的卡好多年了 我怕坏了要出门一趟 所以买个复制卡来复制个新的用
<yunfan_> 上床睡觉
<XwinX> yunfan_: 你直接去营业厅再买一张不就得了
<freeflying> Namaste|`, 钱花的是值得的
<Namaste|`> freeflying: 恩.
<freeflying> Namaste|`, 跟我一起入表吧
<Namaste|`> freeflying: 不... 真心没钱了...
<whsailing> 好久没上irc鸟
<freeflying> Namaste|`, 都是刷卡啊
<Namaste|`> freeflying: 还不起呀
<uuair> 有没有办法，管理ssh地址？我又好几个ssh地址，想轮着用
<hoxily> uuair: 你一般怎么使用？
<uuair> hoxily:保存到记事本里，用的时候复制粘贴
<uuair> hoxily:但这样，太不IT了
<hoxily> uuair: 用在哪里？
<uuair> termianl
<uuair> terminal
<uuair> hoxily: terminal
<hoxily> uuair: ssh username@hostname 之样了？
<uuair> hoxily: 是啊
<hoxily> uuair: 那就写个shell脚本，根据输入的序号，自动执行 ssh 命令。
<uuair> hoxily:我想过，第一我估计写不好，第二，就算能写好，要想让自己记住序号对应哪个国家的ip地址，比较麻烦，而且有的国家有好几个ip，我需要一个很长的名字作为序号，输入又变得不方便。
<hoxily> uuair: 那就在请求输入序号前，输出各IP地址相关信息
<uuair> hoxily: 有道理，然后把key在存一下，就不用密码了，这招很geek啊，刚还想说，我神奇的找到了SecureCRT for mac,不过你说的更有意思。哈哈。
<hoxily> mac？
<uuair> hoxily: 是啊，我再用mac
<M00sL0gB0t> IndexError: string index out of range (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 162, in track_modes)
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<knownbad> fivesheep: There?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: yes
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我在g+上看到贱猫了
<knownbad> His painting?
<knownbad> G+比Facebook更狠。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 怎么狠了？
<knownbad> Facebook只不过针对Social Network，但G+是整合Google所有的相关服务。
<knownbad> NSA的梦想成真。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 还好吧
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 百度网盘真蛋疼
<knownbad> Cloud drive?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 有人非要用百度网盘
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: Linux上就蛋疼了
<knownbad> 就用网页吧？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 是啊  但是下载容易断掉
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 之后就要重新下载
<knownbad> 不理他就好了。
<knownbad> 该不会是你老婆吧？   那就悲剧了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 显然不是  关键我需要里面的内容  还好下完了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆只用gdriver和dropbox
<knownbad> 买个Chromebook可以免费100G Google Drive.
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: chromebook那垃圾本子
<knownbad> 可以改装啊。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 分辨率太低
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 笔记本必须fullhd
<knownbad> 也有高清的但问题是Memory.
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: memory 4G足够
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我现在的垃圾上网本子跑kde都刷刷的
 * stmsgebjgd dota
<knownbad> 死机
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 死机干嘛 天天玩
<knownbad> 现在用CrunchBang一般都没什么问题。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 上 steam
<knownbad> 找碴？
<knownbad> 上网本Graphic不给力吧？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我用台式机玩
<knownbad> 家里只有部台式机给老婆上电视用。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我的台式机就是为了玩游戏的
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: steam确实给力
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 贱猫在g+上
<knownbad> 你想他了？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 他好久没来了 当然有些怀念+
<knownbad> 好吧，我跟他留言说你想他了。
<knownbad> 没在hangout上。
<crazy5sheep> stmsgebjgd, let's dota together
<stmsgebjgd> crazy5sheep: 早就关机了
<stmsgebjgd> crazy5sheep: 看国产神机呢
<crazy5sheep> … add me
<stmsgebjgd> crazy5sheep: steam？
<crazy5sheep> crazyfivesheep
<crazy5sheep> yeah
<stmsgebjgd> crazy5sheep: robinking623
<crazy5sheep> i don't have it on my working machine
<stmsgebjgd> crazy5sheep: 等
<stmsgebjgd> crazy5sheep: 加了
<crazy5sheep> 好
<stmsgebjgd> crazy5sheep: 还用你的烂苹果呢
<knownbad> @@～
<knownbad> 妈的，RobinKing 是你？
<knownbad> crazy5sheep: 你不需要介绍了吧？
<knownbad> 早上去Starbucks买了两杯咖啡，叫了名字时只见到一杯。   纳闷了问还有另一杯吗？   回了是放了double cups....
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: Robin Who你好。
<piggybox_> crazy5sheep: yo
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你傻吧 和我聊了这么久不知道我的小号
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 星巴克 有钱人啊
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 还好现在的公司咖啡免费喝
<knownbad> BOGO嘛。
<piggybox_> 在欧洲喝星巴克就算有钱人了？
<knownbad> Robin Who 都是忽悠人的。
<stmsgebjgd> piggybox_: 天天喝当然有钱  一杯5欧
<knownbad> 谁跟你天天喝？
<knownbad> 一月份倒是天天喝。   买了个$30的纪念杯子可以一月免费喝。
<knownbad> 这你不会说是有钱人吧？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我们公司有wmf的机器  随便喝
<crazy5sheep> piggybox_, yo, what's up
<crazy5sheep> knownbad, 暂时不用了
<crazy5sheep> knownbad, 日后再说
<knownbad> 我只觉得问的和国内差不多，个人有点失望。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-11
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于livecd试用版的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455421 livecd试用的ubuntu跟继续安装的ubuntu有什么区别？ 因为短时间内不想删掉windous，也不想让二者在硬盘共存，打算暂时用u盘试用版 所以想知道这种试用版，在基本功能上有没有缺什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 lylewqe
<^k^>  ─> wq — 2014-02-11 0:36
<woju> fcitx如何取消掉预先显示汉字？
<woju> 找了半个小时了，愣是没找到选项
<woju> 以前找到过
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<piggybox_> crazy5sheep: 还在yahoo?
<crazy5sheep> piggybox_, 在啊。 怎么你也来了
<crazy5sheep> ?
<piggybox_> crazy5sheep: yahoo不要俺><
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2o_iIJtQLAAB_J9kR4aEAALrLAP2KsMAAH8_167.jpg 骷髅的上网生活有滋有味啊
<jieroarchl> Ubuntu 现在也有steam加护了
<OT_iux> 话说Ubuntu下的Steam出了很久了把……
<sjd_zeus> steam上好多游戏都是收费的，玩不起呀
<OT_iux> sjd_zeus: 有Humble Bundle 每周慈善包
<OT_iux> sjd_zeus:  捐款一美元送若干游戏，捐款多还送额外游戏……
<jieroarchl> OT_iux:  sjd_zeus 说的是 Ubuntu 开发者继Debian开发者之后，也拥有免费steam游戏特权了
<OT_iux> 啊……这样啊…… 真幸福
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 俩nick合体了？
<onlylove> 不想干活……
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 额。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 同时用呗。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 新手草鸟求助独立声卡驱动 - -！希望大神帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455424 声卡为：乐之邦莫邪2010版 系统为：ubuntu 13.10 lspci信息： 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5500 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 22) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 22)
<^k^>  ─> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 22) 00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (re …
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 论坛里那家伙好强的电脑。
<sjd_zeus> 组装机吧
<whsailing> steam上的游戏都好大空间吧我
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • [求助]Ubuntu调整屏幕分辨率后桌面显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455425 我是新手，这几天才开始学习Ubuntu，安装ubun13.10后 ，分辨率只有1024x768，显示器是未知显示器，想调整到1440x900。 显卡是Radeon hd 4xxx集成芯片，显示器是HP Compaq LE1901wl。 通过网上找教程，
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
 * jieroarchl 抚摸 roylez
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 gfrog 好久没看到你的文字了，新年好
<gfrog> 招人了招人了。 Hardware Certification Engineer https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=730
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ err: no title
<zzzzzzzz> test
<^k^> zzzzzzzz:点点点.  10:34 
<zzzzzzzz> jieroarchl: ..
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 zzzzzzzz
<zzzzzzzz> 能 ping 通网关， 网关能 ping 通 外网， 但是机器 ping 不通外网是怎么回事呢
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: 网关有路由吗？
<zzzzzzzz> liuhangbin: 有的，另一台用这个网关的 win 机器上网正常的
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: 那当前机器的默认路由对吗？
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: ip route show 一下看看
<zzzzzzzz> 应该是对的
<zzzzzzzz> 那个网关上面同时连着两个网络
<zzzzzzzz> 能ping通其中的一个
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: ip route get 8.8.8.8 看看走的路由对不对
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • winXP和ubuntu双系统安装，grub修复的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455429 本来机器上装了XP和ubuntu的双系统，后来在XP下对硬盘进行了分区操作，现在只能进入XP系统，无法进入Ubuntu了，原先开始时显示的系统选择菜单不见了，直接进入XP了，如何解决？重装系统
<zzzzzzzz> ip route get 114.114.114.114         114.114.114.114 via 192.168.18.1 dev eth0  src 192.168.18.100     cache
<liuhangbin> 192.168.18.1 这个是你的网关？
<zzzzzzzz> 对啊
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: 看样子应该是网关配置有问题
<zzzzzzzz> liuhangbin: 网关配置没有问题的
<zzzzzzzz> liuhangbin: 另一台使用这个网关的机器上网正常啊
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: traceroute 114.114.114.114 看看吧
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: 看看过了网关后面怎么走的
<zzzzzzzz> liuhangbin: 全是 *
<zzzzzzzz> liuhangbin: 好像没有到网关？
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: ...按理说第一跳就应该是网关的
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: 机器上iptables 没设规则吧？
<zzzzzzzz> 没有的
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: 那我就想不出来为啥了...
<zzzzzzzz> 求解答。
<zzzzzzzz> liuhangbin: 而且奇怪的是，我能ping通 18.1 网关后面的其它机器
<zzzzzzzz> liuhangbin: 18.1 这个网关的 ip 是从 192.168.20.1 这里获取到的， 我能在电脑上 ping 通 192.168.20 网段的机器
<zzzzzzzz> liuhangbin: 就是没法 ping 通 114.114.114.114 之类的
<liuhangbin> 网关的ip 是 dhcp 拿到的啊
<zzzzzzzz> liuhangbin: 对
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: 那你机器上的ip 是 dhcp 拿的吗？ 还是手工配的
<zzzzzzzz> liuhangbin: 也是 dhcp 的
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: dhcp 信息里面配置的网关是 18.1 ？
<liuhangbin> zzzzzzzz: 另外dhcp server用的什么？ 路由器，dhcpd, 还是windows 的 dhcp server?
<zzzzzzzz> liuhangbin: 我觉得不是这个的原因，因为其它的机器用这个网关上网是正常的
<zzzzzzzz> 0.0.0.0         192.168.18.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<freeflying> gfrog, 400刀的东西被税大概要交多少
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟东西有关
<freeflying> gfrog, 电子表这种呢
<freeflying> gfrog, pchome.com.tw也直发大陆了
<alvin_rxg> Title: PChome Online 網路家庭 (@ pchome.com.tw)
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太了解税率…… 你装个易海淘插件，看amazon的时候会自动告诉你税率和转运费
<freeflying> gfrog, 关税:	￥ 未知
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就手工选选，找个差不多的类别
<zzzzzzzz> freeflying: 20%
<zzzzzzzz> 高档表 30%
<yunfan_> 蛋蛋没来？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ctrl+alt+F*系列键的秘密 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455430 大家是不是都用过Ctrl+alt+F1这个快捷键？ 没用过？那赶紧试试。明白了？他可以调回文字界面，在有些临时需求下（例如想要临时root）就需要进入这种模式。 但是，本人闲着无聊，便按起来玩，就这样一直按
<^k^>  ─> 到Ctrl+alt+F7的时候，忽然跳回了图形界面 。 Bug？我再试试 …… 还是如此。神马？原来Ctrl+alt+F*系列键还可以调回图形界面啊～～( 功能强 …
<freeflying> zzzzzzzz, 电子表要20%?
<freeflying> 枪啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 嗯，表是奢侈品，就这样
<zzzzzzzz> freeflying: 恩，石英表、电子表是这个价格，
<zzzzzzzz> freeflying: 如果是高档的，要 30%， 超过 CNY 10,000 就是高档
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 你家海关的，还是专门搞海淘的
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> 神奇的掉线
<zzzzzzzz> onlylove: 我是 imtxc 来着，这两天不是在研究手表么
<zzzzzzzz> onlylove: 电脑上网不能了。。
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 你电脑网卡烧了？
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 还是路由坏了
<zzzzzzzz> onlylove: 看 log 啊， 我跟 liuhangbin 的对话
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 我哪有那闲心思，这边乱套了……唉，烦死了，年前的活白忙了
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 其实挺简单的事，但是让直线领导搞的乱七八糟的
<zzzzzzzz> huntxu, gfrog 求帮助，能 ping 通网关和网关的上一条路由，但是ping不通外网
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 能到网关就能出去啊，你网关是不是有限制
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: traceroute下
<huntxu> zzzzzzzz: 貼你路由表看看
<huntxu> zzzzzzzz: 啥腳網關的上一條路由
<huntxu> gfrog: mpls的書每天一問
<onlylove> huntxu: 我觉得是到网关有一跳
<gfrog> huntxu: 哎呀，忘了。
<huntxu> freeflying: dpdk.org 有關注麽？
<alvin_rxg> Title: DPDK (@ dpdk.org)
<gfrog> huntxu: cisco不是有个mpls的神马书来着。。
<huntxu> gfrog: ^^^
<huntxu> gfrog: 太難了那本
<huntxu> gfrog: 來本入門的 =.= 我不要學交換機配置啊。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 那本够简单了吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 你寫幾篇blog吧 lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 难道你要mpls原理？
<onlylove> mpls是神马
<huntxu> gfrog: 嚓，你一定會讓我去看rfc
<gfrog> huntxu: 我写也是写配置啊。 打标签神马的看rfc就好了嘛。
<gfrog> huntxu: 你最懂我
<zzzzzzzz> huntxu: 嘛，描述错了
<huntxu> gfrog: 你說這本？MPLS和VPN体系结构
<gfrog> huntxu: 不是不是，我猜咱俩说的就不是一本
<huntxu> gfrog: 還是《MPLS技术构架》
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%A4%9A%E5%8D%8F%E8%AE%AE%E6%A0%87%E7%AD%BE%E4%BA%A4%E6%8D%A2
<gfrog> huntxu: 对，是这本架构
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 多协议标签交换 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<zzzzzzzz> huntxu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6912762/
<onlylove> 维基的东西好简单
<huntxu> gfrog: z.cn搜出來好幾本cisco
<onlylove> http://baike.c114.net/view.asp?MPLS
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ MPLS_通信百科
<huntxu> gfrog: 去美亞看看有沒kindle版本
<gfrog> huntxu: 其实就那几本，还都是老书
<zzzzzzzz> huntxu: 在 18.1 这台网关上面能 ping 通 8.8.8.8
<gfrog> huntxu: dpdk…… 这也太专业了……
<gfrog> huntxu: 你要写网卡驱动嘛？
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 虚拟机？
<zzzzzzzz> onlylove: 不是啊
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 18.1上面的iptables看看
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 有没有forwarding
<huntxu> gfrog: 能用就不錯了啊。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 如果有性能優勢
<zzzzzzzz> onlylove: 不过现在的情况是我的主机不能上网，但是用 birdge 方式的 虚拟机里面的系统倒可以上网
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 咩？
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过你在用户态hold发包流程，那岂不是要再重构一次协议栈？
<huntxu> zzzzzzzz: 你能通192.168.18.1然後上不去網？
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 你那桥接的话就相当于换了台机器，还是你系统的问题？
<huntxu> gfrog: i don't know =.= 看起來很高大上的樣子，所以我就有點興趣
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过对虚拟化可能有优势，tap收上来包直接扔。
<huntxu> gfrog: ==
<huntxu> gfrog: http://openvswitch.org/pipermail/dev/2014-January/036254.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [ovs-dev] [PATCH RFC] dpif-netdev: Add support Intel DPDK based ports.
<huntxu> gfrog: 重點在這
<zzzzzzzz> huntxu: 对，而且 18.1 是通过 20.1 上网的，我在电脑上能 ping 通 20.1 和  20.0 网段的其他机器
<huntxu> zzzzzzzz: 那看來是rp
<zzzzzzzz> onlylove: 所以我觉得是我系统配置的问题，不是网关的问题啊
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 你把网关指到20.1去
<zzzzzzzz> onlylove: 我的  ip 是 18的，怎么能指 20 的网关嘛
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 如果18.1没有开forwarding并且做路由的话，你没指望的
<onlylove> zzzzzzzz: 自己去看网关的设置去
<gfrog> huntxu: 高大上
<huntxu> gfrog: 拿這個再加intel的10G網卡，估計真的高大上
<gfrog> huntxu: ovs在OS里那个表现，真让人怀疑丫能不能跑生产环境……
<huntxu> gfrog: 你那是openstack整很多層的後果麽。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 估计是
<onlylove> gfrog: vmware那么烂的表现都一样跑
<huntxu> gfrog: 我曾經跑過連續一個月拿來當簡單的bridge用，在只跑一台vm的情況下，沒有見到明顯的性能損失
<huntxu> gfrog: 對比bridge的話，反而速度更穩定
<huntxu> gfrog: 很大一部分集中在[940000000, 942000000)bps之間，1G網絡
<gfrog> huntxu: 简单bridge估计不比linux bridge差，但是这玩意是靠灵活性见长啊，上面这个port转那个bridge的，没性能损失谁信
<huntxu> gfrog: 那本來就多了一層嘛 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: iperf -t 43200 -i 3 -x CMSV -y C 每晚跑12個小時，還有個腳本用來統計輸出的數據 lol
<freeflying> huntxu, 这是啥
<huntxu> freeflying: dpdk？庫和一堆驅動的樣子
<freeflying> huntxu, 啥库和驱动啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 網卡
<freeflying> huntxu, 网卡大多数驱动不都在内核里吗
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 增加内存以后的启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455432 不知道发在这里合不合适…… 笔记本本来只有2G内存，加了一块4G的，win7正常启动毫无问题（应该不是内存型号问题了吧），但是我的linux却启动不了，卡在initial ramdisk之后， （顺便说一下，我的是ope
<huntxu> freeflying: 不對，應該是改善收發包的東西
<freeflying> huntxu, 好高端啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 然後把igb之類的驅動放到用戶態跑，貌似
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48644/2013-linux-journal-survey-results
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 2013 年 Linux 周刊读者投票出炉 Ubuntu、Android 榜上有名 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 靠，lenovo在国外咋就那么好
<onlylove> 就比system76差点
<huntxu> onlylove: lenovo 接盤俠
<onlylove> huntxu: 问题是国内L头的机器质量堪忧啊
<wejust> 请问wine qq5.0 安装的时候出现    安装路径无效 您没有权限在此位置写入数据
<wejust> 怎么解决？
<onlylove> 权限问题，一概加sudo
<wejust> 但是wine 他貌似不给sudo
<wejust> 说is not owned by you
<wejust> wine: /home/itaca/.wine is not owned by you
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 小白求助 wine qq5.0安装的时候显示 安装路径无效 您没有权限在此位置写入数据 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455433 sudo wine不行貌似wine不给用 sudo -i 还是这样 大神～～求助～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wejust3 — 2014-02-11 11:49
<onlylove> 那就chown
<wejust> 嗯嗯我试试
<huntxu> gfrog: http://www.amazon.com/MPLS-Fundamentals-Luc-De-Ghein/dp/1587051974/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392091043&sr=8-1&keywords=mpls
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ MPLS Fundamentals: Luc De Ghein: 9781587051975: Amazon.com: Books 价格:$53.86
<huntxu> gfrog: 46刀。。。球贊助
<onlylove> chown出事别找我
<onlylove>  三星NP915S3G-K02CN笔记本采用象牙白色外观、13.3英寸十点触控屏幕；整机厚度为17.4毫米、重量为1.58千克；搭载三星专属四核处理器、128GB固态硬盘以及Windows 8系统。
<onlylove> 三星那个专属四核是毛啊？
<onlylove> 搞不好是AMD的APU，看显卡是AMD的
<chenshaoju> fdb173: =3=
<chenshaoju> fdb713: =3=
<wejust> 貌似不好chowm啊，wine qq5.0已经可以运行了，但是是QQ安装的时候出现的  跟这个一样http://bbs.51cto.com/thread-1073841-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wine qq 提示安装路径无效，您没有权限在此位置写入数据。请重新选择 - Linux论坛 - 51CTO技术论坛_中国领先的IT技术社区 无标题文档无标题文档无标题文档无标题文档无标题文档 zz: 积分16  当前离线 注册时间2009-2-24  最后登录2013-12-30  论坛详细资料 查看:4748|回复：8 swordy
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine貌似运行不了CMD呀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455434 问一下各位大大：你们之间有用Wine运行起内附的cmd（命令行）的吗？ 我好像开不了哦 统计信息: 发表于 由 android361abc — 2014-02-11 12:05
<onlylove> http://aio.zol.com.cn/431/4312296_all.html#p4318680
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 迟到十年的"评测" 苹果iMac G4实机体验_苹果一体电脑_一体电脑评测-中关村在线
<whsailing> 用webqq最好啦
<onlylove> power真强悍
<wejust> 网络出问题了只能用客户端，webqq登录不上
<whsailing> wejust，我们是客户端上不了，网页版可以
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/323/3237055_all.html#p4321131
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 索尼的设计艺术 VAIO系列17年历史回顾_笔记本新闻-中关村在线
<whsailing> 谁给推荐个好点的ubook
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/432/4322570.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 停止服务仅剩2月 微软劝用户放弃XP系统_笔记本新闻-中关村在线
<onlylove> winxp加油
<onlylove> whsailing: 好点的？sony 的pro还是nec的lavie
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 基于Linux架构Keepod OS计划 解决非洲资讯荒 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455435 根据市场研究机构IDC研究显示，2013年全球PC出货量成长率将呈现9.7%的衰退幅度，这将是近几年来最严重的衰退时期。主要原因在于消费者支出行动装置已经挤压购买PC意愿。智慧手机与平板电
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  12:55 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • unity在装完crossover后混乱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455436 RT，出现了许多没有名称的应用图标，请问如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lordage — 2014-02-11 13:09
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • LAMP兄弟连李明老师讲Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455437 Linux是一套免费使用和自由传播的类Unix操作系统，是一个基于POSIX和UNIX的多用户、多任务、支持多线程和多CPU的操作系统。它能运行主要的UNIX工具软件、应用程序和网络协议。它支持32位和64位硬件。Linux继
<^k^>  ─> 承了Unix以网络为核心的设计思想，是一个性能稳定的多用户网络操作系统。这是LAMP兄弟连（一个培训公司）出的一套关于Linux的视频都很 …
<onlylove> http://jd.zol.com.cn/slide/431/4319480_1.html#p=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【图】宛若星海的腕表 日月星辰真实运行轨迹-ZOL家电频道
<onlylove> 什么时候把这货给封号啊
<OT_iux> o.o
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:39 
<imtxc> 好几天没见色大象了
<onlylove> imtxc: 能上网了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 他还没上班吧？
<imtxc> onlylove: 换了个 ip 能上网了...
<imtxc> onlylove: 造孽啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 果然是 rp 问题, 试了一下,只有我用的 18.100 这个 ip 上不了网..  cc huntxu
<imtxc> cc liuhangbin ^^
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装好系统后,无法输入中文，右上角没有 ibus 的图标。在线等。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455438 安装好系统后,无法输入中文，右上角没有 ibus 的图标。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-02-11 13:43
<imtxc> http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/104693 挺好看的表
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Baume and Mercier 名士 Classima 男款自动机械腕表 $1295（需用码，约￥8000）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃不是要去 HK么, 直接带过来不可以?为啥要海淘呢
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc:  有米
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 看看又不花钱
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 漂亮，但是有点大，人太小不行
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 硬伤是太像天梭
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 一旦像了天梭，就是俗，烂，的代表了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 恩 42mm
<MeaCulpa> 评语精辟
<MeaCulpa> 买表一定要绕开天梭
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: .. 机械表稍微好看点的都 5000+ 啊
<imtxc> 都好贵
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 废话，机械表啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 要不你买上海手表厂...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我去搜一个淘宝爆款看看..
<imtxc> 好像天梭就是爆款
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/970531.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【泡泡云popobox2】泡泡云（PopoCloud） popobox2 神秘蓝 个人云服务器 网络云存储器（内置不带硬盘） 轻松管理您的智能设备【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你和天梭好大仇
<imtxc> onlylove, MeaCulpa 其实海鸥也挺好看唉
<imtxc> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.26.amldXH&id=22089812940&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id= 比如这个
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 海鸥手表 男士Seagull新款飞轮自动机械表 镂空防水男表M160S名表 蓝宝石玻璃/日历/防水 商务之选 价格:3200.00 元
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 运行在 构架arm处理器 下的 ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455439 看到淘宝上销售的 安卓迷你pc，能安装ubuntu， 小弟有个疑问， 在这个ubuntu下 安装的虚拟机 能否跑windows系统吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 caqis — 2014-02-11 14:15
<imtxc> 飞轮... 这是山寨陀飞轮的么
<onlylove> imtxc: 喵的，有钱人，我都没钱买表
<imtxc> onlylove: .. 几百的表总能买起
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是额外开销
<imtxc> onlylove: 我觉得不是,过年这几天我之前的手表没有电池了,各种各种各种不方便
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的手机有点
<onlylove> imtxc: 有电
<imtxc> onlylove: ..
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要说用表砸妹子的话，一万以内都可以考虑
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己用，还是算了
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正我还是不习惯用手机看时间
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以看太阳嘛
<nyfair> onlylove: 一般不懂表的行情的
<onlylove> imtxc: 故宫里面的纪念品，好像35一个？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不懂，所以不去碰
<nyfair> onlylove: 懂的妹子钱不会少，这时候砸表还不如砸你自己
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没指望妹子懂表啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 她如果懂的话，我离她远点
<nyfair> onlylove:壕送我手表
<onlylove> nyfair: 切，你又没打算嫁我
<onlylove> http://www.google.com/intl/zh-cn/goodtoknow/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 不可不知的小知识 – Google
<onlylove> 今天是网络安全日？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你知道帝都有啥杂货店不，例如天意这样的
<nyfair> 狗婊也好意思说保护用户隐私？
<nyfair> 企鹅都比它有良心
<onlylove> nyfair: 企鹅……唉，不提，两家差不多的货
<imtxc> onlylove: .. 天意是啥我都不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 103电车路过，在阜外
<onlylove> imtxc: 我决定买个小喷壶去
<imtxc> onlylove: 那是干嘛的
<nyfair> onlylove: 企鹅公开卖隐私，狗婊把你卖了还要给自己立牌坊
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以差不多嘛，反正都卖了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机里正常安装后，开机卡在进度条，进不去。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455440 镜像是rhel-server-6.0-i386-dvd，根据教程一步步安装后，重新引导时就卡在这进度条不动了。怎么办？Ubuntu-2014-02-11-14-07-13.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 多洛爱吃菜 — 2014-02-11 14:23
<nyfair> onlylove: 干的事情差不多，但是节操差太多了。还记得狗婊滚去香港前网上宣传的那堆牌坊言论么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 人好歹还有能立的资本，你让企鹅立，谁信啊
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你不去打工了？
<imtxc> yunfan_: 你的 msg 今天才看到
<nyfair> yunfan_: 你是谁？
<October21> 什么是狗婊？
<nyfair> October21: google
<^k^> October21: define:狗婊？ http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年12月4日 |...| 詞:Powei Chen Beat:Tyga Type Instrumental Facebook https://www.facebook. com/poweichen1017?ref=tn_tnmn 他們是一群垃圾有講不完的話題 |...|
<onlylove> imtxc: 天意小商品批发市场
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=sb
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ sb_百度搜索
<yunfan_> imtxc: 我早上发的 你不看时间的？
<nyfair> 度娘搜sb，第一个
<onlylove> imtxc: 我去过一次，啥都有卖的，连tp的小路由都有
<yunfan_> nyfair: 我你都不认识 看来过年没放假
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 去买个小喷壶，实在觉得太干了就喷几下……唉……等再过个半月就好了吧……
<imtxc> onlylove: 之前不是下雪了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 是啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是……不是天天下……
<imtxc> yunfan_: 老板是叫那名字
<onlylove> imtxc: 湿润那么几天又会干燥啊
<yunfan_> 买个usb的加湿器
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩,加湿器
<onlylove> imtxc: 差不多就行了吧，加湿器总有在浪费电的感觉……
 * adam8157 真尼玛热
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.zhihu.com/question/19575597
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 淘宝上卖的那种微型 USB 加湿器真的有用吗？ - 知乎
<adam8157> gfrog: 你啥时候上班?
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在正上班呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥时候来office呢?
<gfrog> adam8157: 下周
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞
<imtxc> 对了,你们占到小招的分期便宜没有
<adam8157> gfrog: 尼码办公室真热, 外头真冷, 不知道怎么穿衣服了我
<adam8157> imtxc: 分啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 外面套貂儿，里面比基尼
<imtxc> adam8157: 招行账单分期的短信你前几天没有收到没
<adam8157> imtxc: 分期不得手续费么 分啥分?
<imtxc> adam8157: 关键问题是我前两天收到的短信,手续费小数点错了一位..
<imtxc> 手续费是之前的 1/10
<adam8157> imtxc: 那也是有手续费
<imtxc> adam8157: 唉,过年刷爆了, 分一下压力小点
<imtxc> adam8157: 2w 分 3 期, 40元手续费
<adam8157> imtxc: 过年只刷了超市和家电... 离刷爆很遥远
<huntxu> adam8157: 好多mode比如1777這種，最前面那個數字是根據不同東西來確定的麽
<huntxu> adam8157: 有沒通用解釋/慣例
<adam8157> huntxu: 有通用的吧, 只是对于文件和文件夹的解释不同
<huntxu> adam8157: FYI，我在看的是hugetlbfs
<adam8157> huntxu: gaoji
<huntxu> adam8157: 裏面有一句沒找到文檔支持
<huntxu> adam8157: https://wiki.debian.org/Hugepages#Enabling_HugeTlbPage 第4
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Hugepages - Debian Wiki
<huntxu> adam8157: mode=1770，有一個很小的腳注1，原文沒寫為什麽 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: The mode of 1770 allows anyone in the group to create files but not unlink or rename each other’s files.
<huntxu> adam8157: 然後就不知道前面那個1是啥了。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我给你找 你竟然不知道这个...
<huntxu> adam8157: #不恥下問
<huntxu> adam8157: 最近看完呂著三國史話了，0.99特價，呂思勉那麽喜歡曹公是為何啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/粘滞位
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<adam8157> huntxu: ls -ld /tmp   mode里有个t
<huntxu> adam8157: 它居然顯示在x那個位上 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 我發誓我看過wikipedia裏給的那個鏈接。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 可是忘了。。。
 * adam8157 感谢神级入门书 Beginning Unix
<adam8157> huntxu: 一般说到奇怪的权限, 只有ACL, suid sgid和粘滞位
<huntxu> adam8157: just enough unix才是神級入門 lol
<adam8157> huntxu: gfrog 风河一年前猎头找我的职位, 今天又找来, 风河招人真是难啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 哼
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<huntxu> adam8157: 風河是什麽
<adam8157> huntxu: windriver
<adam8157> huntxu: 我当年第一次看到, 拼成了 win driver
<gfrog> huntxu: 这显然是有t的粘滞位嘛
<gfrog> huntxu: unix自身的权限系统设计的毫无扩展性可言，所以现在搞出来各种奇葩的附加属性。
<onlylove> adam8157: 风河啥职位
<huntxu> gfrog: adam8157 太討厭，其實寫chmod +t 不就理解了
<huntxu> 1770它妹啊
<adam8157> onlylove: Senior Linux Technical Support
<adam8157> huntxu: 渣渣
<gfrog> huntxu: lol
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠，你都能混上senior了
 * adam8157 代表beginning unix 鄙视 just enough unix
<gfrog> adam8157: 让你去当support？ 艾玛，真屈才
<onlylove> adam8157: 我隐约记得一年前还是更久以前，有个外包的IT？找过我，那时候我在TI
<adam8157> onlylove: 我都老了
<onlylove> adam8157: 在我跟前说老，你以为你真老了？小正太？
<yunfan_> huntxu: 宋朝以后才开始丑化曹操的
<adam8157> onlylove: 0_0
<onlylove> adam8157: 别忘了我比你大
<adam8157> onlylove: 你比我瘦
<onlylove> huntxu: 唐玄宗的小名叫阿蛮
<onlylove> adam8157: 那个和老有关系吗？
<yunfan_> adam8157: 昨天看费曼那个讲义 才知道 量子电动力学才应该是我追求的目标
<adam8157> onlylove: 显年轻
<onlylove> huntxu: 由于宋朝的时候，匈奴在北方，曹操当时也在北方
<zer4tul> onlylove: senior可以解釋成“老”
<yunfan_> 什么都能解释
<onlylove> zer4tul: 我也求个senior的职位，没人给我
<yunfan_> onlylove: 额 你确定匈奴在宋朝时候还有么
<adam8157> yunfan_: 你看70年前老头子的猜想  然后觉得都能解释去追求没意义
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那就是鞑子？
<adam8157> yunfan_: 你想要都能解释的话, 理论太多了, 霍金就好几个
<zer4tul> onlylove: 銅球
<yunfan_> adam8157: 不是70年前吧 他说的那个可以解释许多我以前想要知道的问题
<adam8157> yunfan_: 关键没证明出来的统一理论
<adam8157> yunfan_: 不是对的理论能解释也没用啊亲
<onlylove> zer4tul: 你求毛，这边junior的职位都不要我
<zer4tul> onlylove: 哪邊？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 我装上了最新的内核，风扇就再也没有狂响了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455441 我装上了最新的内核，风扇就再也没有狂响了 3.13.2-031302-generic 统计信息: 发表于 由 jin7 — 2014-02-11 15:11
<onlylove> zer4tul: 啊？我现在？现在我打酱油的，vmware外包
<yunfan_> adam8157: 统一不统一那是理论物理学家关心的 我只想要个能用的  他说内的归那个  核外的归另外一个 我觉得两个理论也差不多实用了
<adam8157> yunfan_: 没能用的... 都只是猜想
<yunfan> adam8157: 不是吧 他说量子电动力学可以精确描述来着
<adam8157> yunfan: 统一宏观微观的, 给十个诺贝尔都可以
<yunfan> 说起来 牛顿的理论不也是个猜想嘛 管用就好
<adam8157> yunfan: 量子电动力学啦, 量子宇宙学啦, 啥啥的 都是猜想
<onlylove> 高大上……
<adam8157> yunfan: 牛顿力学不是猜想, 是粗略总结
<huntxu> 量子都是高大上
<onlylove> yunfan: 牛顿力学在宏观上是成立的，因为微观扰动可以忽略
<yunfan> adam8157: 胡说 也是猜想 总结难道就不是猜想？ 难道那些新理论不也是总结出来的？
<huntxu> 薛定諤的白痴貓這麽多年了都那麽有市場 lol
<huntxu> 順道黑某發行版
<adam8157> yunfan: 我猜想有6个宇宙循环往复, 牛顿总结力学定律, 能一样么?
 * huntxu 閃～
<adam8157> 猜想没用...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板早.
<yunfan> onlylove: c错  他不是成立的 只是低速环境下 别的量太小 所以才被人认为是正确的而已
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 骚年你来啦 eexpress 找你
<onlylove> huntxu: 薛定谔的猫……
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 神早.
<yunfan> adam8157: 你这个无法解释许多东西  我说了 要有用才行
<yunfan> 不是乱想
<yunfan> 我最喜欢就是apache那个默认页面的文字 it works
<adam8157> yunfan: 可现在的统一理论就是乱想 一个有事实根据的都没有.....
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 傻ee悄无声息...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 骚年，imtxc找你半天了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 他昨天找你
<yunfan> adam8157: 我特么没说统一理论好把
<zenNamaste> adam8157: onlylove: 最近超级忙
<adam8157> yunfan: 量子电动力学就是想统一啊
<onlylove> yunfan: apache默认的？不是的
<imtxc> 没有啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你这人真是 我都说了 他那个说的是有两个理论 统一不起来 但是各自在核内核外起作用
<imtxc> 我就是问问
<zenNamaste> adam8157: rhel6 + 7 的一堆硬件问题 + 内存问题都只有我在做, 还有uefi
<imtxc> onlylove, 我是看好几天没见他了问候一下啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 哦? 我记错了? 我看看去
<nyfair> 唯科学论就是伪科学
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要知道，debian不管是啥httpd server，只要apt装的，都是it works
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不信翻聊天记录 我说我不在乎统一不统一 两个理论能解释一切对我来说也不错
<huntxu> adam8157: 統一理論本來就應該亂想，不能像現在的這樣總是嘗試去套已經觀測到的，結果新觀測到的一出來又給跪了
<adam8157> yunfan: 一听就想到霍金这个形而上的物理学家
<onlylove> yunfan: 解释那么多做啥，吃饭睡觉才是真理
<yunfan> 你们这些人都是自说自话 完全不管别人说什么的
<zenNamaste> 你们这帮基佬又在讨论玄学了
<nyfair> 你们这帮基佬又在讨论玄学了
<huntxu> 你们这帮基佬又在讨论玄学了
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 早, 妹子
<imtxc> 你们这帮基佬又在讨论玄学了
<yunfan> adam8157: 也许整个世界是计算机 模拟的呢  我从小就这么觉得
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 还记得那次的 AK120 么
<onlylove> yunfan: 你如果编译的apache httpd的话，是个带apache羽毛的页面，有图
<yunfan> 而且发现用计算机科学解释得通
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 怎么了? 发货了??!?!!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 又有新动向了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 说
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 发货了,发的耳机
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就是debian误导了我
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... lol!!!!! 哈哈哈哈!!!!
<adam8157> yunfan: 我小时候觉得我生活中模拟世界中, 你们其他人都是没有灵魂的游戏人物....
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 但是貌似免费....
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是不是耳机也叫做ak120??!!!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦...
<yunfan> imtxc: 我买了5单东西 都还在路上
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 给的啥耳机?
 * adam8157 大概4岁的时候的样子, 还在老家
<huntxu> adam8157: 靠，我小時候也是這麽覺得的。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对啊,有个交个 ak120 的耳机的
<onlylove> yunfan: 人没误导啊，你可以看下centos的，一个发行版一个样子
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 就图片上那个啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好顶赞
<imtxc> ..
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以你最好看自己编译的啥样
<yunfan> adam8157: 我也有过这想法 而且可以细分成两种  一种是类似楚门的世界那种  你们还是真人 只不过都是逗我玩的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 少年, 需要准备点儿什么呀
<yunfan> adam8157: 还有一种就是全模拟 你们都是npc 还好我中GTA的毒不深 要不然肯定乱搞一气
 * adam8157 小时候不相信意识这种高大上的东西其他人也有 LOL
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 20万, 请转账汇款
<yunfan> 另外 我现在每次解释这个都在想 如果是全模拟 我跟你们解释也没用
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你看我身上, 除了债务就没别的了
<yunfan> 整个世界很不可能是更高的智能为了检测我这个产品而临时搭建的
<yunfan> 那个更高智能很可能是我们通常说的 产品测试部门
<yunfan> 或者是质量控制
 * adam8157 快让凡客死了吧 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/271958.htm
<yunfan> adam8157: 我还想过 会否我的意识其实在真实与模拟世界快速切来切去呢  假如我是个产品 真实世界肯定也要跟我现在这个世界一致  要不然测试就白测了
<yunfan> 如果真实世界和现在这个世界一致  那如果切来切去 我不一定能感觉得到呢
<adam8157> yunfan: 做为一个npc, 你想太多了
<yunfan> adam8157: 也许咱们现在是在集成测试阶段
<yunfan> 测试机器间通讯 物联网什么的
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔, 过年你还没给我红包呢
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 阿当, 你也没给呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 糊涂徐弟, 过年你还没给我红包呢
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 乖
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我已经很乖了, 红包呢?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: adam8157 我沒有結婚！
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 都带妹子去沙面了, 就该给红包了吧
<huntxu> 而且北方傳統不用給的 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不能忘本
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 我女朋友在他們公司收到的，都是5塊錢一個
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 沙面是啥
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 请汇款五块, 到我账户.
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 靠
<adam8157> 沙县小吃牛腩面?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 广州的一个小景点儿
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 早先的英国租界?
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我穷, 5块钱我也要
<yunfan> huntxu: 5块钱一个  额
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你拿個碗去五道口蹲著，收入不菲
<yunfan> 英国租借是沙市吧？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 别说别的, 先把5块钱打过来
<huntxu> yunfan: 廣州的使館區
<onlylove> http://lvyou.baidu.com/shamian/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 沙面_沙面旅游攻略_百度旅游
<onlylove> 来，上旅游攻略
<zenNamaste> 这么小的地方还要攻略...
<zenNamaste> 去吃兰桂坊的时候别要咖喱螃蟹就行了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 咖喱螃蟹……那是啥
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 菜如其名
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 螃蟹上浇咖喱酱？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 整个泡在一大盘咖喱里面, 特别好吃
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不过, 好吃归好吃...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 巨贵？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你在掰螃蟹壳的时候, 全身都是咖喱...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那么大的螃蟹, 110块钱, 我觉得还算说的过去, 不算贵
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 多沉
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不知道, 不过看上去很大
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 带妹子去吃, 不计较太多, 好吃就行. 但是, 弄了一身的咖喱...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我家海边的，我们买螃蟹论斤的，不论只
 * adam8157 觉得河蟹比海蟹好吃...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 湛江那边的螃蟹也不少.
<onlylove> adam8157: 毛，你没被河蟹的土味呛死？
<adam8157> onlylove: 过年回家吃偏口长脖吃顶了
<zenNamaste> 湛江蟹, 螃蟹中的上品来的
<adam8157> onlylove: 还行
<onlylove> adam8157: ……北京日子不好过
<onlylove> adam8157: 看馋的
<imtxc> 以后东莞不好玩了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 你打算去？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不去
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 别逗了
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才看新闻看到
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 以后东莞生意更好才是真的
<imtxc> onlylove: 说是派人去查了
<onlylove> imtxc: 旧闻
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 被曝光多少次了...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 城市名片啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 性都, 我在五年前就知道了, 你说那些记者得知道多少年了?!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 24分钟的宣传片, 东莞得花了多大的广告费
<onlylove> imtxc: 我对东莞的印象就是，做键盘的，做鼠标的，反正一堆黑打工的
<imtxc> onlylove: 新闻报道说有什么 莞式ISO
<zenNamaste> 东莞基本是全国最富有的城市了吧? 最近二十年
<imtxc> 深圳不是么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不是吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 应该是东莞.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 也对,人是绿色产业
<October21> 那得看政府的脸色
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 东莞人有钱是出了名的, 在色情行业发起之前, 东莞就很有钱了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 所以才会有各地的姑娘慕名过去卖身
<imtxc> 那个记者跟那个"知情人" 厉害
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 慢慢的才形成了这个产业链
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 谁不是知情人... 大家都知道的事情.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这样啊,还有这样的文化历史
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 东莞是最早的制造业吧? 因为大家早期就积累了财富, 所以挣钱很容易.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 来,继续给我推荐表
<October21> 政府法外开恩给她们一个正名 性工作者
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 随便来一块儿能看时间的就行了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我现在还带着妹子送的假表呢
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 仿的哪个型号
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 谁知道
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 其实是这种, 一个小作坊做的, 非说自己是瑞士表, 卖特别贵
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 但是打折很厉害.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 皮带夏天会很热?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不会.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我夏天都穿长牛仔裤, 会怕一个皮带?
<zenNamaste> 截至2011年，港澳同胞约100万人，海外华侨约30万人，是著名的华侨之乡。   好赞, 东莞
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 皮带的手表...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦. . .
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.kIybuv&id=36678603346 沙特代购都有了
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 沙特代购 梅花Titoni空霸系列传统自动机械男表 93709SY-385-淘宝网 价格:4880.00
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你买这么贵的??
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Austin Nim牛人去年圣诞前被裁元旦后又被拉回来了，刚才回我mail立即做个build...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我刚看到沙特代购就点了看看
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞
<imtxc> 梅花不是说也是亲民品牌么
<onlylove> imtxc: 沙特代购……
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 天美时/西铁城
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 别考虑卡西欧
<gebjgd> imtxc: 小孩才买卡锡欧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩,本来想买电子的卡表,昨天去店里试了一下,我hold不住那表盘
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 万国
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=93756&bo_products_variance_id=101704&promotion_code=WMP7868121013163511716101704&utm_source=cpa&utm_medium=linkshare&utm_campaign=je6NUbpObpQ&rid=je6NUbpObpQ-x9iRuo8baRN4_VGnUa8WnQ   我喜欢万国
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IWC IW500109 Watches,Men's Portuguese Automatic Power Reserve Black Dial Black Genuine Alligator, Men's IWC Automatic Watches
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 就价格后面很多0的那个牌子么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 现在rh的内核大牛有往云计算公司跳的趋势
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你什么时候?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你要去云计算公司了?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不去呀
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 等我成为内核大牛的时候
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.2d77RO&id=7692099244&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id= 这个丫要是别写情侣什么的我就买了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我看了下最近rh跳去的, nebula.com/collab.net什么的, 都是成型的云计算公司
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 依波表 都市经典钨钢镶钻自动机械男士手表情侣对表 正品10110119 官方首款千元机械 钨钢表圈 价格:3280.00 元
<adam8157> zenNamaste: nebula!!! 我就知道一个
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不喜欢依波
<huntxu> adam8157: NUMA是啥縮寫
<zenNamaste> adam8157: MJG嘛
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 非一致性内存访问
<nyfair> imtxc: 壕送手表
<adam8157> huntxu: Non-uniform memory access
<aiya> 问下各位神牛 有神码工具黑盒定位到详细的C++写的程序 内存泄漏？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我现在的这个石英表就是一波的,太费电
<zenNamaste> aiya: valgrand?
<bcao> adam8157: 很火啊
<adam8157> bcao: 老师好
<huntxu> zenNamaste: adam8157 GAOJI
<zenNamaste> 一直不知道 bcao是谁.. 只知道是同事
<bcao> 蛋蛋疼。。。
<nyfair> aiya: http://vld.codeplex.com/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Visual Leak Detector for Visual C++ 2008/2010/2012 - Home
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 就是rh最猥琐的那个
<yunfan> adam8157: 都是云忽悠  你也要去忽悠公式么？
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 那其實是什麽意思
<yunfan> 公司
<adam8157> yunfan: 我不会忽悠啊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 就是, 先说uma
<yunfan> 那个zerovm还蛮不错的
<yunfan> adam8157: 你怎么不会  能讲的就是你了
<zenNamaste> huntxu: uma是说, 对cpu来说, 访问所有的内存所需要的花费是一样的
<adam8157> yunfan: 多谢抬举...
<aiya> 好的 好的  谢谢 zenNamaste 和Nyfair朋友  我去看看
<woju> .wc
<zenNamaste> huntxu: numa是主板上分了几个区域, cpu访问不同区域的内存所化的代价是不同的
<yunfan> zerovm那个很有前途
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 最猥琐那个? 难道...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 要考慮 這之間的同步？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 同步??
<nyfair> 那个是valgrind吧
<bcao> adam8157: 最萎缩的不是你，等会去羽毛球么
<zenNamaste> huntxu: numa balance倒是需要, 同步没听说过
 * nyfair 北欧没节操的神话故事应该不会错
<adam8157> bcao: ....开会呢
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 节操？
<bcao> 在#ubuntu-cn 聊天也叫开会
<bcao> 借曹
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 那NUMA通常帶來的影響是啥
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 复杂性增加了
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 没了.
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你等于沒說 TAT
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我不知道你要做什么呀
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你們就總是欺負菜鳥 adam8157 bcao
<aiya> Visual Leak Detector for Visual C++ 这个对 VC2005版没效果？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 擦擦擦, 我就知道这么多呀...
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你都不给我红包
<bcao> 提高性能用的，如果cpu访问其他区域的内存导致性能比较查
<adam8157> huntxu: 热拔插啥的会变得极其复杂
<nyfair> aiya: 都有效，你看下怎么用就知道了，比那个v开头的容易多了
<zenNamaste> 热插拔...
<huntxu> adam8157: 這和熱拔插什麽關係？！
<aiya> 好的好的 谢谢你哟 nyfair
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没有numa, 直接不能热插拔吧
<aiya> 给你一个赞
<nyfair> 就是开头第一行加一句<mport vld.h>
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 能的吧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我就试过numa的热插拔
<nyfair> 会用valgrind的，注定孤独一生
<adam8157> huntxu: 从a槽拔出来, 再插进bcao去
<adam8157> h
<zenNamaste> nyfair: ... ...
<nyfair> 那玩意的输出比汇编还反人类
<imtxc> ............
 * zenNamaste adam8157 这句话一出, 就奠定了 huntxu 这个问题要悲剧的基调
<huntxu> ...
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 我觉得比汇编好多了...
<adam8157> 基调
<huntxu> zenNamaste: adam8157 wangyin說的IRC不友好就是你們幹的
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 汇编我看得懂，这个我真看不懂
<huntxu> TAT
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我一直在很认真的解释好伐..
<adam8157> huntxu: 我这不一本正经讨论numa的嘛?
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你有numa的机器吗?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 沒有吧，怎麽看
<zenNamaste> huntxu: numactl -l 随便看看输出, 就明白了
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 等我借一台numa的, 给你看看?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 好像有
<huntxu> zenNamaste: numactl --show
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃竟然这么闲
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃也是
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 还有乃
<adam8157> gfrog: 闲啥 还有三封邮件和一个文档没写呢
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我最近都没时间来这里了
<gfrog> adam8157: 那还叫事儿嘛？ 乃不是有秘书代笔么
<adam8157> gfrog: 秘书休假还没回来
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 找前台妹纸
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我报了个bgrt的bug, 乃去修了吧...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 忙着呢
<zer4tul> bgrt是蝦米？
<zenNamaste> bgrt = 八个乳头
<zenNamaste> zer4tul: 是一种外星人.
<zenNamaste> zer4tul: 来自 hjbesiege 星系
<zer4tul> zenNamaste: 你太yd了
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 你好土，猫狗很多都有8个，有的猪也很少只有8个
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 还外星人....啧啧....
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 哦.. 没数/用过...
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 胖叔威武
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪乃好渊博
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 试试翻译成 百个乳头挑战酷帕
<zenNamaste> mea
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: ^^
 * gfrog 招人了招人了， Beijing based https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=730
<zenNamaste> gf
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我去
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 请联系人口贩子 adam8157
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩.
<imtxc>  Team Manager 赞
<zenNamaste> 不是硬件认证工程师吗? 怎么成manager了?
<gfrog> imtxc: 那是report to
<gfrog> imtxc: 弱爆
<imtxc> gfrog: 看错了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> 看第一行后面 manager 就没敢再看
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 去吧去吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 这好像是乃们team的活儿？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 硬件认证嘛, 其实跟我现在测uefi差不多的
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是, 是高级qa
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是乃们team的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 也不是QA那屋那个team的吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 都不是
<adam8157> gfrog: 是个高级职位
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS，预安装了C＋＋编译器么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455442 Code: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat a.cc  | nl      1   #include <iostream>              2   int main()      3       {           4           return 0;      5       } ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ g++ a.cc 程序 'g++
<^k^>  ─> ' 已包含在下列软件包中：  * g++  * pentium-builder (You will have to enable component called 'universe') 请尝试：sudo apt-get install <选定的软件包> 用什么 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<_newleaves_> ^k^, ....
<^k^> _newleaves_, 休息一下..  16:36 
<freeflying> gfrog: 高帅富职位啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 机械表每天的误差多少
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 几分钟了都
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 有这么多?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 刚校对好是30秒左右吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 但是... ... 你懂的
<October21> 没看到电视剧中别人对表啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不如机械电动力.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那当然, 比起电波更不如了..
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 就是, 你的运动不是上弦, 而是存在小电池里
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 机械电动力表也不贵
<October21> 干事前对下表，多么复古啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 六局电波吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 光动能吧少年
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 光动能 + 电波才是真爱
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 优等品每24小时误差-30～+45秒;一等品每24小时误差-40～+75秒;合格品每24小时误差-60～+105秒
<October21> 这就是钟楼存在的价值，给你们对表
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你觉得你买的价位的表, 是哪个档次的?
<gebjgd> October21: 有微波
<zenNamaste> October21: 现在用ntp就好了嘛~
<gebjgd> October21: 自动对时了
<October21> zenNamaste: 这是技术货啊
<October21> zenNamaste: 这是技术活啊
<October21> gebjgd: 机械表那来的ntp
<October21> 纯手工
<zenNamaste> October21: 电波呀
<gebjgd> October21: 机械表就算了  要的就是那感觉
<zenNamaste> October21: 机械表也有带电池的
<gebjgd> zenNamaste: 纯机械没有电波
 * adam8157 搞定了一封邮件和一个文档
<zenNamaste> gebjgd: 纯机械就没了.
 * adam8157 还剩两封邮件
<gebjgd> zenNamaste: 人工动能？
<freeflying> adam8157:  蛋蛋
<October21> zenNamaste: 机械表带个电池校准？
<eexpress> 电波表只有北方能用
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> eexpress: 南方收商丘的
<eexpress> 似乎说国内的不准。
<gebjgd> eexpress: 国内也有？
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 看到没。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 给你回了
<eexpress> 。
<October21> gebjgd: 我看到android也支持ntp了
<offsec> 真蛋疼,我的表晚上放到桌子上,第二天就不动了,没办法,机械表
<freeflying> eexpress: 扯吧
 * adam8157 有强迫症的人只能买电子表 机械的不准
<October21> offsec: 上发条啊
<zenNamaste> +1
<gebjgd> offsec: 有钱人
<offsec> 2000多
<offsec> 玩不来
<imtxc> eexpress: 商波是准的吧,不过好多地方收不到据说
<imtxc> 应该是秋波
<freeflying> imtxc: 加预算如卡的六局电波吧，不然后面还是折腾
<gebjgd> 像我这样的叼丝只能用光能
<October21> 从那来发射的电波？
<gebjgd> October21: 有关部门发的
<zenNamaste> 河南商丘
<zenNamaste> 日本
<eexpress> imtxc: 可能把。
<zenNamaste> 都能收到
<October21> gebjgd: 什么部门？
<gebjgd> October21: 有关部门
<October21> 和ntp相比怎么样？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 日本需要收丘波么
<gebjgd> October21: 当然有关部门牛
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 人有俩基站
<October21> gebjgd: android手机可是有ntp服务
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不是呀, October21 问哪里发电波
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我说日本/商丘
<October21> 对时没问题
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这两个是我们能接受到的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 日本我们能收到的是九州的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对.
<imtxc> 福岛的收不到
<October21> 辐射怎么样了？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不过无所谓. 我的建议是, 不要考虑电波.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 外观 hold 不住
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 就踏踏实实的石英表
<gebjgd> October21: 有网络自动对时
<onlylove> 别吵了，ntp只是对时，又不能校准
<onlylove> 超过1小时都完蛋
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 关键我这块石英表换电池的钱快超过手表了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ... ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 海鸥
<onlylove> imtxc: 你换了几百块了？
<October21> offsec: 那怎么校准？
<imtxc> onlylove: 一块就要20
<October21> onlylove: 那怎么校准？
<imtxc> onlylove: 之前自己换过 5 个了记得
<offsec> 手工调,呵呵
<onlylove> imtxc: 表示家里的好像3块还是几块？买一块1块
<offsec> 刚刚又慢了5分钟,唉,要一直动
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 其实我喜欢这个, 不过... 机械表...
<onlylove> October21: 有疑问啊？自己看看差不多，调到一分钟以内，让他自己对
<gebjgd> offsec: 所以这年头不买机械表
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后在盈都下面的沃尔玛换了 7,8 个了
<imtxc> onlylove: 虽然只是第一次付的钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 你多久一换啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 那老板说了, 用不到一年来找他免费换
<onlylove> imtxc: 修表的要疯了吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 求教wubi安装为什么总是会自动下载镜像？有其他办法代替wubi吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455443 因为发现了wubi安装大法，能不影响硬盘的情况下安装上Ubuntu，所以打算试试Ubuntu。 但是我在官网下回来镜像以后，解压出wubi来用，发现每次都会自动下载镜像。
<^k^>  ─> 但是我已经将下号的镜像跟wubi放在同一个目录了，还是会这样，并且断网会报错不能安装。 求解决办法。 还有，据说Ubuntu13.10开始就不 …
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 要不你来块儿北京手表?
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以我不好意思再去找丫了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/1017801483.html
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ beijing北京手表 雅典娜高端陀飞轮手工深浮雕机械表B020200801Y【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那还不如广州表呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥，你可以去换一年的
<October21> onlylove: 能说详细点吗？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 屁
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 自己点开看
<imtxc> onlylove: 每次去那哥们都拿我表研究半天,说不可能啊
<zenNamaste> 经常用ntp解决时差问题
<onlylove> October21: 什么详细的啊，就是手工对时
<October21> onlylove: 我没听懂
<zenNamaste> 一次8~9小时的样子
<October21> onlylove: 用什么做基准呢？
<freeflying> imtxc: 还有个选择就是gps表，这个很准
<onlylove> October21: 比方说，你手机没电了，然后开机时间丢了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那块表怎么看时间
<onlylove> October21: 然后对时
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 额, 你难住我了
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 求解决一小时以上的时差，每次同步都只是当前时间微调
<imtxc> 不如纹在手上
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ntp
<gfrog> freeflying: imtxc adam8157 zenNamaste 手机最准，基站校时，基站又是用gps校时的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 就是ntp
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ntp是慢慢调整的~
 * gfrog 买好几万的机械表，准确度还不如几百块的手机
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不用管它, 慢慢会把你时间矫正对
<October21> 最近用了ubuntu 12.04 发现它没开ntp
<onlylove> gfrog: 我手机前几天不会校时了
<freeflying> gfrog: 所以我推荐他gps表
<October21> 结果时间+8
<zenNamaste>      NTP enabled: yes
<zenNamaste> NTP synchronized: yes
<October21> 不过联网就正常了
<freeflying> gfrog: EMC有职位去不去
<gfrog> onlylove: 弱爆
<zenNamaste> October21: 你没写入硬件吧?
<gfrog> freeflying: 不爱商业公司……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 慢慢的……唉，我司的东西不把时间调整到允许误差以内，是不会work的
<gfrog> freeflying: 再说就我这种渣货，去不成高大上公司啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 所以要手工来立竿见影的调整
<freeflying> gfrog: 钱多活少福利好
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你调整一次, 以后误差都很小了呀
<gfrog> freeflying: 你说C社嘛？ lol
<October21> zenNamaste: 那是ubuntu的做法，我用的debian开来ntp
<onlylove> gfrog: 我记得以前他会调整的，我一直开着自动对时
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 时差问题, 不是ntp来做的, 是你自己改时区.
<freeflying> gfrog: 他们保险管全家
<gfrog> onlylove: 安卓吧？ 是不是ntpd自己没事就crash？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不是时差
<onlylove> gfrog: 毛安卓，java
<zenNamaste> October21: 什么? 关ubuntu/debian什么事情?
<gfrog> freeflying: C社也快了。 其实以前在帽帽也管全家
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 就是一小时多点
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 怎么快出来的一小时????
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.10的中文输入法怎么调 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455444 今天装了ubuntu13.10，但是中文输入弄不出来， 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖游四方 — 2014-02-11 16:58
<October21> zenNamaste: 没开ntp的话，linux会将当前时间写入
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不是，以前装系统的时候的遗留问题
<gfrog> onlylove: 渣java
<zenNamaste> October21: 写到哪里?
<October21> zenNamaste: 开ntp，就用utc时间写入
<zenNamaste> October21: 当前时间是什么? acpi时钟?
<onlylove> gfrog: 功能机都是java的吧，待机时间长多了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，给老人家用智能机是不是太勉强了……
<freeflying> gfrog: 亏了我，早知不走了
<October21> zenNamaste: 比如现在关机就写17：00
<gfrog> onlylove: 毛线，还有C/CPP飙的
<zenNamaste> October21: 你乱了. 你先说, 你的acpi时钟存的是utc还是localtime?
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<October21> zenNamaste: localtime啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 那就不知道了，我手机能跑java程序，所以大概可能是java的
<zenNamaste> October21: 那就已经错了
<freeflying> gfrog: 我老爹很喜欢，这回把我的n10都给他
<zenNamaste> October21: 无话可说了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: hardware time呗
<gfrog> zenNamaste: October21 acpi时钟有时区的概念？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: acpi没有, 但是用户需要
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，好吧，看来个人偏好不同……
<onlylove> gfrog: 没有吧？uefi不知道有没有
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你每次不把时间写入硬件
<zenNamaste> onlylove: uefi有
 * adam8157 发出两封求助邮件
<freeflying> gfrog: 干脆我去申请你们刚刚说得manager的职位
<onlylove> zenNamaste: uefi里面有时区吧
<zenNamaste> onlylove: uefi存时区的
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 时区是系统从acpi那读出来然后加上的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 对呀
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 所以, acpi直接存utc, 然后本机设置+8嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 那个不是manager，叔儿。是report给manager……
<freeflying> LOL
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 如果acpi存的已经是localtime了, 那本机设置就只能写+0了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: acpi存的不一定是啥时间，还得看系统设置才对
<zenNamaste> October21: ^^ 看我上面写的
<October21> zenNamaste: 不开ntp的话就会写入带时区的时间
<zenNamaste> October21: 带时区的时间....
<October21> zenNamaste: +8
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 顺便一说, uefi时钟一直没有被linuxkernel接受.
<zenNamaste> October21: 这个跟ntp关系很大吗? 你现在是systemd吗?
<zenNamaste> October21: timedatectl 输出啥? 给看看
<October21> zenNamaste: 我亲身实践的啊
<October21> 没这个命令
<zenNamaste> October21: 那你不是systemd.
<zenNamaste> 不是systemd, 出了问题太难分析了
<October21> 我之前有看到arch-cn irc的ntp讨论
<October21> 就是使用win后用linux时间会+8的问题
<onlylove> October21: utc
<onlylove> October21: 改下设置好了
<October21> win是将当前时区的时间写入硬件
<huntxu> October21: win也可以用utc的
<October21> 是可以啊，默认没用utc
<huntxu> October21: 所以打開就行了嘛
 * zenNamaste 一直觉得acpi时钟就该存utc. 然后时区交给os管理. 
<October21> zenNamaste: 我看了ubuntu的文件，ntp那项被注销了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: +1
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 每天一分钟的误差还能接受
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 论作死的最高境界 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455445 [bash]# cd /tmp # wget http://tokland.googlecode.com/svn/trunk ... otstrap.sh # chmod +x arch-bootstrap.sh rch-bootstrap.sh 原文如下 #!/bin/bash # # arch-bootstrap: Bootstrap a base Arch Linux system. # # Dependencies: coreutils, wget, sed, gawk, tar, gzip, chroot, xz. # Bug tr
<^k^>  ─> acker: http://code.google.com/p/tokland/issues # Contact: Arnau Sanchez <tokland@gmail.com> # # Install: # # $ sudo install -m 755 arch-bootstrap.sh /usr/local/bin/arch-bootstrap # …
<adam8157> imtxc: 心真宽
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不一定是快一分钟还是慢一分钟哦~
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那不正好
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 时间长就自己准了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 可能前几周都是慢了, 你调好了, 这周变成快了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没谱
<onlylove> 消息称PHPWind团队已解散
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 额
<zenNamaste> php的, 都解散才好
<gebjgd> October21: 双系统linux localtime  win开utc
<imtxc> phpwind 不是企鹅的么
<gebjgd> October21: 什么问题都没有
<MeaCulpa> 机械计时器都存心弄成快
<zenNamaste> ....
<zenNamaste> RTC in local TZ: no   <---   这才是最标准的配置.
<October21> gebjgd: 你也双系统啊？
<gebjgd> October21: 曾经
<gebjgd> October21: 公司的电脑是
<gebjgd> October21: 怎么了？
<zenNamaste>         Timezone: Asia/Shanghai (CST, +0800)    RTC in local TZ: no   <---   记住
<zenNamaste>  
<October21> 我看你是win黑啊
<gebjgd> October21: 这解决办法n年前就有了  至少有7年了
<gebjgd> October21: 错  我是苹果黑
<gebjgd> October21: 用win的人比用苹果的人聪明
<adam8157> zenNamaste: imtxc huntxu 转个段子"有次去东莞按摩，推门进来的是个学生妹，不错；后来经常去，有时候是护士，有时候是白领。昨晚推门进来的是一个女警察，我嗷地一声扑了过去。。。"
<gebjgd> October21: 用Linux的人最聪明了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 看过了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 太out你
<October21> gebjgd: 我是在ubutu和debian间切换时出现的
<adam8157> =,=
<gebjgd> adam8157: 前天就看过了 你真土
<zenNamaste> October21: 我都不知道怎么在ubuntu/debian下面设置我的时区和标记RTC的时区
<gebjgd> October21: ubuntu默认开utc
<gebjgd> October21: 本
<October21> gebjgd: 设置在那里？
<onlylove> 时区啥的，我都要高级安装的
<onlylove> 自己定义
<gebjgd> October21: zenNamaste debian add UTC=no in /etc/init.d/rcS
 * zenNamaste timedatectl  systemd立功了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这个设置已经被废弃了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 错了 现在是/etc/adjtime
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ^^
<zenNamaste> UTC=no的语义是什么?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 赞.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不是用utc呗
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我的还是这个
<zenNamaste> 是说, 表示acpi时钟是utc还是不是utc?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 系统真土
<gebjgd> October21: ubuntu是/etc/default/rcS
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 什么不是用utc? RTC???
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我没升级debian  在用我的kubuntu
<October21> gebjgd: debian有/etc/adjtime
<October21> 有写UTC
<gebjgd> October21: 那就去掉贝
<onlylove> adam8157: 一直看不懂adjtime
<gebjgd> October21: 装那么多Linux干吗 LXC喂狗了？
<zenNamaste> October21: 别去掉
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 好像是cst还是啥的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: cst是中国标准时区的意思
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 反正那时候就是你用utc或者不用utc（localtime）
<zenNamaste> 标准时间
<October21> 中原标准时间
<zenNamaste> onlylove: .... 你这句话就没明确说明
<October21> 中原标准时间 上海时间
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 因为我对这个就不理解，我知道的是，debian的解释说，如果你有windows，就不要用utc
<MeaCulpa> 中原...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，不是解释，是说明
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 改windows去呀
<MeaCulpa> 不是吧
<October21> adam8157: ubuntu 12.04.3 的adjtime没utc
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 用不用没关系，是最后别把时间写回主板吧？
<gebjgd> October21: ubuntu是/etc/default/rcS
<gebjgd> October21: 找找看
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你要用了就写了
<gebjgd> October21: 我没设置过  家里都是Linux单os
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 反正utc就是双系统不能用的东西
<October21> /etc/defaultrcs utc=0
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 准确点说，是给windows这样需要localtime的东西预备的
<onlylove> 反正我没弄明白时区怎么玩，就是tzselect和reconfige tzdata
<zenNamaste> http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/disable-time-synchronization-in-windows-7/
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Disable Time Synchronization In Windows 7
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我以前双系统, 也是用的utc
<October21> 不理解写了recommended 但还是用UTC=no
 * zenNamaste 我所谓的用utc的具体含义是: 标记acpi时钟为utc时间
<adam8157> zenNamaste: gebjgd http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DwSXRLEZ/piSsr.jpg
<onlylove> 防盗链
<October21> 用了ntp，一联网就对时了，没什么不便的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 赞.
<onlylove> 说到手机自动对时，我突然想起个事情，不是所有地区的isp都提供对时服务
<October21> onlylove: 有ntp服务器吧？
<onlylove> isp好像不太合适
<zenNamaste> 不是一定需要isp的吧...
<onlylove> October21: 北京移动好像不给外地的对时
<onlylove> October21: 我没试过北京能不能对时
<onlylove> October21: 我记得家里可以自动调整时间
<zenNamaste> clock.redhat.com   <- 好用的ntp server
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 直接htpdate啊
<October21> 我看过android的设置，有ntp服务的地址
<MeaCulpa> 着点靠谱的http门户
<gebjgd> adam8157: 防盗链〉
<October21> 那个门户靠谱？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 什么东西？
<MeaCulpa> October21: 自己看咯
<MeaCulpa> October21: htpdate可以选多个的
<adam8157> gebjgd: zenNamaste 就看到了 刷 使劲刷
<onlylove> 你们一群智能机欺负人
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • xmind2013闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455446 系统是13.10,在官网上下载的64位deb包，安装完后启动xmind就只是出现启动画面，过一会就闪退了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahxun123 — 2014-02-11 17:24
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ntp is aliased to `sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --systohc'
<roylez> adam8157: 啊蛋渣
<adam8157> pool.ntp.org赛高
<alvin_rxg> Title: zuhause - Blazing (@ ntp.org)
<October21> 我对它们门户的称谓得来怀疑
<onlylove> adam8157: 使劲刷？是不是刷卡和刷网页？
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<roylez> adam8157: 你妹呢？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我渡你妹
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 找一个老美单身汉
<October21> 门户的称号是谁封的，干的都是什么事，名不副实。
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 又有C记版MX3的消息了
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 据说C社还跟沃达丰搅上了？
<abineQ> 大家新年好
<abineQ> 恭喜马年马上升级马上各种有
<gebjgd> adam8157: 哈哈哈哈
<October21> ubutu touch和android 4.0是什么关系？
<adam8157> abineQ: 求发财
<gebjgd> October21: 有半分钱关系
<October21> gebjgd: 你有研究？
<abineQ> adam8157: 快骑马
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事不？
<imtxc> 有啥好事
<adam8157> roylez: 没有 唉...
<abineQ> imtxc: 回去了没？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 北京有什么地方是卖表的,类似卖眼镜的潘家园那样的地方
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 王府井呀!
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<gebjgd> October21: 马上就有thl 美猴王2用了
<October21> gebjgd: 用ubuntu touch？
<October21> 有不少手机有ubuntu touch的体验版
<October21> 我的爪机也有，不过没试
<gebjgd> October21: 不是
<gebjgd> October21: android
<October21> 我都用过android 4.4 侧面1
<October21> cm11了
<nyfair> October21: 现在cm耗电怎么样？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：及其奇葩的问题，virtualbox导致启动缓慢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455447 系统是ubuntu 12.04,保持更新，内核版本3.8.0.36,但是莫名其妙的经常会启动不顺利。在加载到紫色的仅显示有“ubuntu”字样的界面，滚动条滚动完之后，很有可能会就此卡死……后来我偶
<^k^>  ─> 然发现，如果不管它，过个两三分钟左右，又会自己卡过来，然后启动成功……但是经过这么一卡，启动成功之后我的宽屏显示器会很奇 …
<October21> 老毛病了吧？
<October21> 还是老样子吧
<October21> 耗电很快的
<gebjgd> October21: 什么cm不cm的 我要的是android
<nyfair> 对哦，这么说来，adam157: 贵司的系统能耗怎样
<gebjgd> October21: 高配置
<October21> 什么配置？
<nyfair> 不折腾了，弄个wp手机算了
<gebjgd> October21: 8核心 2G内存 32G内置存储 fullhd 双1300摄像头
<October21> 你推荐的那几个手机，我要是有买它们的钱，就去弄个平板了
<gebjgd> October21: 我有平板了
<adam8157> nyfair: ios吧, 你是有多想不开去用wp
<October21> gebjgd: 我还是去折腾平板，而不是手机
<October21> 手机求稳定了
<gebjgd> October21: 手机Android很稳定 我的平板用的就是cm
<gfrog> adam8157: 想买个wp爪机了
<gebjgd> 你们是有多想不开 去用ios wp
<dchxcrow> 6维空间现在是不是上不去呢
<October21> gebjgd: 我的爪机可以刷wp
<gebjgd> October21: Android多好
<gebjgd> October21: 为什么要弃暗投明
<gebjgd> October21: 为什么要明珠暗投
<October21> gebjgd: 我没刷
<October21> 刷wp要在win下操作
<October21> gebjgd: 我曾经是WM的用户
<October21> 不喜欢android 2.3的ui，不过4.0后就好了
<October21> zte定制的ui真不咋的！
<mk3548208> 说起WM，曾经的网页设计就是在WM下学的，好怀念
<October21> 吃晚饭了！
<yunfan> nyfair: 你们公司什么时候出个手机os?
<yunfan> 奇怪 xda-dev邀请我做什么
 * jusss 有个女孩空间问:为什么男人对性那么喜欢，要把它看的那么重啊？下面神回复:妹子啊，据我多年经验观察，如果男人没有性，男人还是喜欢和男人在一块玩的
<gebjgd> jusss: 那是你喜欢
 * jusss 今日特大地震之后，近期将会有五到六次规模不一的余震，忘各位广大同胞做好预防准备，免受震波危急，另外由于本次震级较高，灾后重建工作任重而道远，需做长远计划！希望各位同胞勿做厚望！ 为东莞祈福!
<jusss> gebjgd: 贴吧里好多帖子都在为东莞祈福，这次东莞地震貌似太小了，6000警察就逮了60人，。。。
<nyfair> 汪汪没进场就是信号，这回蛤蛤把接班人都钉在那边了
<nyfair> jusss: 你去那边iso服务过了？
<gebjgd> jusss: 初10查娱乐场所  你动动脑子
<gebjgd> jusss: 小玩一下
<jusss> nyfair: iso是啥
<nyfair> jusss: 东莞全套特色服务的简称
<jusss> nyfair: 你懂的真多。。。
<gebjgd> nyfair: 业内人士
<gebjgd> nyfair: 膜拜
<nyfair> jusss: 所以你没去过起什么性子，这种事情就该管管
<jusss> nyfair: 东方性都就这样没了？
<nyfair> jusss: 你又不去，没了跟你有什么关系
<jusss> nyfair: 现在不去，说不准以后有钱了会参观参观呀
<nyfair> jusss: 11区的幼女法案，各路绅士淑女变态可是联名抗议的
<nyfair> gebjgd: 妈妈桑！
 * nyfair 下班
<gebjgd> nyfair: 把今天的份子钱交了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你把nyfair吓跑了
<dchxcrow> 六维空间是不上不去了呢？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 汉化开始：To The Moon，年度最感人佳作！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455448 这是其中的一张汉化图片 更多信息，可以查看http://bbs.gamux.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=10&extra= 信息发到这里主要是我不太懂discuz后台，不知道怎么调出来不登陆也能查看图片，所以图片发
<^k^>  ─> 这里，免得被喷。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shouhuanxiaoji — 2014-02-11 19:14
<lei__> 文本光标是输入输入法控制的还是程序控制的
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jusss> lei__: 程序控制的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sSaII3lUAADBpXzaFVwAALrVAOrmnYAAMG9515.jpg 战友送别显情意
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> 渣渣都不在，没乐子啊
<jusss> roylez: 你有新任老婆了没
<jusss> roylez: 大家估计都在啪啪啪，一看就知道你没有
<roylez> jusss: 你就是个渣
<roylez> jusss: 我在教导侄女用ruby
<jusss> roylez: 为啥不教她bash,
<bcao> 。。。。
<msgebjgd> roylez 说明你还是啪啪的少
<msgebjgd> roylez 注意锻炼
<roylez> msgebjgd: 死德国渣滓
<roylez> msgebjgd: 你就活该死基渣营里
<msgebjgd> roylez 一周至少2到3次
<msgebjgd> roylez 公粮不交  迟早有怨言的
<archl> roylez: 呃。你还有侄女，放照片
<jusss> roylez: 额，忘了你貌似还有个闺女呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.10 安装 kde 稳定吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455449 ubuntu 13.10 安装 kde 稳定吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinxn — 2014-02-11 21:13
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助-软件中心下载的软件怎么找不到了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455450 向过往的大神，请教我下载下来的时间管理软件-待办事件列表，不知如何打开。我下载安装成功的截图如下。我在Dash里面搜索中文名字和英文名字都找不到。请高手指点，万分感谢！ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 hagrid.liu — 2014-02-11 21:27
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • kernel 3.13和VMware 10的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455451 可以使用如下patch, 直接使用patch命令，总是报错，可以手动修改文件/usr/lib/vmware/modules/source/vmnet-only/filter.c 详细可以参考如下地址： http://rglinuxtech.com/?p=1008 --- vmnet-only/filter.c 2013-10-18 23:11:55.000000000 +0400
<^k^>  ─> +++ vmnet-only/filter.c 2013-12-03 04:16:31.751352170 +0400 @@ -27,6 +27,7 @@ #include "compat_module.h" #include <linux/mutex.h> #include <linux/netdevice.h> +#include <linux/versi …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • optirun VirtualBox 会有效果吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455452 RT、、怎么查看效果？？ WIN下跑分软件？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinxn — 2014-02-11 21:53
<imtxc> .
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu one求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455453 ubuntu one会把同步的图片，按照文件夹做成各个网络相册 每个相册还可以创建分享链接，以后只要打开链接就可以浏览 这个功能挺喜欢 可是，有一个问题 就是隐藏的文件夹，比如".某相册"，登录ubuntu one可以查看相
<^k^>  ─> 册 也可以创建一个分享链接，复制这个链接到地址栏可以打开相册 却不显示图片 请问有没有方法可以设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyi …
<coollink> 好久没来，人少了很多啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04有一个类似startupmanege的软件叫什么名字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455455 12.04有一个类似startupmanege的软件叫什么名字来着，我忘记了，老师们有知道得吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 stpassion — 2014-02-11 22:28
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 关于安装Linux系统的平板要求？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455456 最近想折腾下，有个国产平板，然后近期不方便使用电脑，想把Linux折腾到平板上。老平板了，1G 左右的单核CPU 运行内存貌似是512MB的--不知道能不能跑起来，是ARM V5 貌似是这个。首选是Ubuntu for ARM 和
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 关于安装Linux系统的平板要求？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455458 最近想折腾下，有个国产平板，然后近期不方便使用电脑，想把Linux折腾到平板上。老平板了，1G 左右的单核CPU 运行内存貌似是512MB的--不知道能不能跑起来，是ARM V5 貌似是这个。首选是Ubuntu for ARM 和
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 关于安装Linux系统的平板要求？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455459 最近想折腾下，有个国产平板，然后近期不方便使用电脑，想把Linux折腾到平板上。老平板了，1G 左右的单核CPU 运行内存貌似是512MB的--不知道能不能跑起来，是ARM V5 貌似是这个。首选是Ubuntu for ARM 和
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-12
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 小k好烦
 * MeaCulpa 试试看降级perl到5.12...
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • [KVM]如何计算一台虚拟机的资源配额 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455462 在集群构建开始的阶段我们面临在一个问题：一台物理机上最适宜分配多少虚拟机？如何将N台虚拟机分配到M台物理机上？ 如果我们能预估一台虚拟机需要多少物理资源配额，那么这个问题就
<^k^>  ─> 可以使用一些现有的算法来解决了，可是关键这个资源配额的估算是由什么因素影响的呢？通过历史负载还是别的协议？或者更好的思路 …
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  10:17 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • crossover安装问题? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455464 安装之前已经执行： sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 ; sudo apt-get update 在终端安装出现下面错误提示： dpkg: error processing /home/lzq/Downloads/crossover_13.1.0-1.deb (--install): parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' near line 8 package 'crossover:i
<^k^>  ─> 386': 'Recommends' field, reference to 'lib32nss-mdns': invalid architecture name 'amd64': a value different from 'any' is currently not allowed Errors were encountered while proces …
 * MeaCulpa 果然是perl 5.16造孽...
 * MeaCulpa 趁热赶快-perl 编译rxvt...
<eexpress> 为毛不去掉perl支持，进行编译。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu如何自动运行多个安装包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455465 每次离线重新部署程序，都要装好多的安装包，敲很多命令，我想把这些安装包和程序、还有安装命令都集合在一起，搞个脚本一次执行这个集合就完事，不知道可不可行，如何做呢 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 irensent — 2014-02-12 10:24
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • MongoDB基础入门视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455466 MongoDB是一个基于分布式文件存储的数据库，旨在为WEB应用提供可扩展的高性能数据存储解决方案。本专题讲述了mongodb的安装、操作语法、2d索引、备份、复制、分片以及mongodb的管理等内容。 视频教程的内
<^k^>  ─> 容有： MongoDB视频教程01第一讲上 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1629 MongoDB视频教程02第一讲下 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1630 MongoDB视频教程03第二讲上 …
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 正在做
<jinleileiking> hi
<jinleileiking> hihihi
<^k^> jinleileiking:点点点.  10:43 
<adam8157> gfrog: 黑科技
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.vanadac.com/~dajhorn/novelties/ESR - Curse Of The Gifted.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Vanadac Corporation
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也上来了，好奇怪
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<gfrog> adam8157: imtxc DO有新家皮的DC了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455470 在Ubuntu 系统中，使用类是会声会影的软件有吗？请提供下载地址。谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lingxue7980 — 2014-02-12 11:10
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱需要米国ip
 * adam8157 哎呀妈呀, 这阵子逃离帝都的真多
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 呜呜呜，因为Linux在新浪微博被人喷了，喷完对方还举报了我，求安慰 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455473 起因是这样一条微博： 我半开玩笑滴回复说赶快换Linux，而且之前我根本没有给他发任何消息， 从这条微波开始，他一直@我，说我肤浅，又说要我父母试试
<^k^>  ─> 什么的。 我回复他如果不喜欢我就请他拉黑我，我没有逼他用Linux，信息也不是发给他的，结果反而被他投诉说人身攻击…… 结果现在的 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<zer4tul> 哈哈哈
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> adam8157: 渣，你回战争迷雾里了？
<adam8157> roylez: 为人民服雾
<roylez> adam8157: 等我去墙外围观你
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<eexpress> adam8157: 在我们这边，渡，只是专门针对妹子的。别用这词。lol
<adam8157> eexpress: 555
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu版MX3有望亮相 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455475 在黄章复出之后魅族加紧了重振公司的部署，除了原有的Android发展计划之外积极加强同Canonical公司的合作，在今年1月份魅族官方率先公布MX3运行Ubuntu Touch系统的视频之后昨天Canonical公司副总裁Cristian Parrino等一行高
<^k^>  ─> 层拜访魅族确定了将共同参加MWC并宣布Ubuntu手机的相关计划。 1A92IU3-0.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 黄一孟 — 2014-02-12 11:49
<roylez> eexpress: e神
<maplebeats> adam8157: Debian Jessie将会默认使用Systemd。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 后面可能还要争吵
<adam8157> imtxc: 薅了小昭10元风暴的包
<imtxc> adam8157: 啥包?
<imtxc> adam8157: 链接看看?
<adam8157> imtxc: 妈蛋
<adam8157> imtxc: http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/syfb/bag.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 招商银行信用卡 - 10元风暴掌上来袭，万千件商品等你来抢
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆, 乃买qq年会员能有折扣么
<maplebeats> imtxc: 没有,我告诉你一个好办法吧，我试过。。。。你先充110Q币，然后去开成会员，开了之后去投诉说点错了，过几天就会把Q币返给你。但是...会员不会回收
<imtxc> adam8157: 薅这包干啥用,还嫌不够像码农么..
<imtxc> maplebeats: .....
<adam8157> imtxc: 挂taobao出掉
<imtxc> maplebeats: q币还回来能做啥
<maplebeats> imtxc: 此招估计只能用一次- -
<maplebeats> imtxc: 再开一年的会员，哈哈
<imtxc> maplebeats: 这.
<adam8157> 妈个X的
<imtxc> adam8157: 这么大火气
<roylez> adam8157: 好渣，这包我最多出10元
<imtxc> 擦,今天好多特价
<roylez> imtxc: 哪里看到的？
<imtxc> roylez: 貌似美亚有个什么邮件折扣码
<imtxc> roylez: haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/104805
<alvin_rxg> Title: 双重优惠：Citizen 西铁城 Skyhawk 超级空中之鹰 JY0010-50E 男款腕表（钛金属、电波对时、光动能） $350.85（需用码，约￥2250）有晒单！_海淘优惠_海淘专区_ ... (@ smzdm.com)
<roylez> imtxc: 恩，牛仔裤可以入一件...
<roylez> imtxc: 不过就为这个海淘貌似不值
<imtxc> roylez: 为什么不值呢
<roylez> imtxc: 运费不合适
<imtxc> freeflying_away: 来一起下单卡表?
<imtxc> adam8157: 有空不, 帮忙算算这货到手多少钱? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005SSWKMK/?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005SSWKMK/?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20 -- unhandled responsein get head
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 算的时候记得这个价格打8折
<adam8157> imtxc: 一千二百多
<adam8157> imtxc: 为啥8折
<imtxc> adam8157: 有 http://www.amazon.com/b/?t=joyo01y-20&node=8439053011&tag=joyo01y-20 这货啊
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Amazon.com: Fashion Subscription Sign-Up
<imtxc> adam8157: 是打8折,算上所有运费之后到手价格1200多么
<imtxc> 除了税
<adam8157> imtxc: 是的
<adam8157> 1250之内
<OT_iux> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 呜呜呜，因为Linux在新浪微博被人喷了，喷完对方还举报了我，求安慰，求帮助投票支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455473 我半开玩笑滴回复说赶快换Linux，结果被不相干的人喷说肤浅，又说要我父母试试什么的。 我回复他如果不喜欢我就请他拉黑我，我没有逼他用Linux，信息也不是发给他的，结果反而被他投诉说人身æ”
<adam8157> imtxc: 买吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩
<imtxc> adam8157: 下单吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 给我码啊
<imtxc> adam8157: msg
<imtxc> adam8157: 记得选  One-Day Shipping 啊
<adam8157> imtxc: one-day不是巨贵么?
<imtxc> adam8157: 好像今天免费/
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥? 哪里的消息?
<imtxc> 我去找..
<OT_iux> 。
<OT_iux> imtxc: 这表看起来超Geek…… 那个是日光的光度计么？好赞
<imtxc> OT_iux: 没有啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 咋找不到了,刚才还看到有的
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<OT_iux> 喔， sunday 的缩写……
<OT_iux> 我看成  SUN …… 然后下面一个曲线图……
<OT_iux> orz
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦,错了，那是另一个型号有免费一日邮
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就别选 one-day shipping 了..
<adam8157> imtxc: 貌似有免费的two day
<imtxc> 我也顺便看看牛仔
<imtxc> 那个码一个人只能用一次,多凑才划算
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooo
<imtxc> OT_iux: 光度计有啥用..
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=455215
<^k^> ⇪ t: Opera在可预见的未来不会发布Linux版本 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 黄一孟
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> .
<maplebeats> adam8157: 为啥你发的那个链接我居然没有资格，我上个月账单有一万多啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 要次数够吧,你刷大件儿就不够次数
<maplebeats> imtxc: 坑
<maplebeats> 去他妹的招行
<imtxc> maplebeats: 那包儿没啥用
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事不？
<roylez> imtxc: 你要海购？
<adam8157> roylez: 买了条裤子
<imtxc> roylez: 啊,已经让当当帮忙下单了
<roylez> adam8157: 我也搭个车啊
<adam8157> roylez: 算上这条就三条501了
<adam8157> roylez: 你肉身太远
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你穿501的？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 小脚裤？
<roylez> adam8157: 寄给我啊，运费我出
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 501是普通的啊, 不是胡萝卜的
<adam8157> roylez: 你要买啥高级裤子
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: o...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你穿锥形的? 这么风骚?
<roylez> adam8157: 牛仔裤又穿破了，珍珠鱼皮的钱包超级容易磨破裤子
<adam8157> imtxc: 你和我一个尺码(虽然我穿着松), 不算胖啊
<adam8157> roylez: heng
<imtxc> adam8157: 你懂
<adam8157> imtxc: 莫非你28l不好意思买?
<imtxc> adam8157: 因为没有28l啊...
<imtxc> adam8157: 貌似只有32l?
<adam8157> 有30l嘛
<imtxc> 啊,我没看到...
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 你买的裤子，多少米的？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 501是纽扣的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我的都是505...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我要拉链，受不了纽扣
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我习惯了, 屈服了
<MeaCulpa> 恩 501/505主要便宜
<adam8157> roylez: 40$
<roylez> adam8157: 擦，土豪
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 便宜？？？
<adam8157> roylez: 打折后32$
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看我买一条
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...Levis的便宜
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你买条Wrangler那没法比
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 便宜, 而且省的挑了
<imtxc> 前几天在家里买了一条啥裤子,都跟我要310人仔
<adam8157> imtxc: 帝都500一下的裤子都没法睁眼, 穷人只好海淘
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 帝都Levi's什么价？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 501要899-1299, 不同颜色不同价
 * imtxc away
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我试了试大小就转身走了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Gap呢？ Gap和UniQlo呢？ 这两个版型都很差，但应该便宜？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 优衣库版型差且难看的要死 299-499
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: gap不知道
<MeaCulpa> 505/501我穿了也不是最舒服，最舒服的是我在菲律宾买的怪胎Levi's
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我就买Wrangler，这个便宜很多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 果然...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Wrangler的确便宜
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 很差么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我觉得穿不出差别来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我有，但是都是那种工装裤...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其实也还好...不过我大腿粗...
<itrufeng> * hi.
<itrufeng> 有人在吗
<^k^> itrufeng:点点点.  13:54 
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋别跑啊
<adam8157> roylez: piapiapia
<roylez> adam8157: 你们除了裤子，还买了别的啥没？
<adam8157> roylez: imtxc 买了个表
<roylez> adam8157: 雷达？
<adam8157> roylez: Casio Men's PRW2500T-7CR Pathfinder Triple Sensor Tough Solar Digital Multi-Function Titanium Pathfinder Watch
<MeaCulpa> 重启...
 * adam8157 coffee time
<roylez> adam8157: casio....
<imtxc> roylez: 肿么,乃要帮我解毒?
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃用的啥电脑包
<imtxc> onlylove: 我出门不背电脑啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过我也有一个那种码农包
<onlylove> imtxc: 我偶尔背着那东西出门
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 现在人们用GTK时,UI是怎么写的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455476 我解包别人写的软件时看到好多都是用的UI文件,这个UI文件看样子不像是用Glade写的,但是我自己写UI时觉得十分冗长改也不好改,还容易出错.那那些开发gedit,evince或是devhelp的人是怎么编的UI文件的啊? 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 ifoolb — 2014-02-12 14:06
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/998961.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【贝尔金F8N893qeC01】贝尔金（BELKIN） F8N893qeC01 商务版双肩电脑背包 15.6英寸(蓝色)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> 这包咋样啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 等我卖给你招商抢购的那个
<onlylove> adam8157: 啥样？
<adam8157> onlylove: http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/syfb/bag.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 招商银行信用卡 - 10元风暴掌上来袭，万千件商品等你来抢
<MeaCulpa> 招行，渣渣
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个比贝尔金的好在哪……我对包没概念，
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 来个不是渣渣的
<adam8157> onlylove: 我也不知道
<onlylove> adam8157: 那你要卖给我……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你和竹席那边貌似不是渣渣的不多
<roylez> adam8157: nnnd，amazon说没见过我用这台设备，把我的登录屏蔽了.....
<adam8157> onlylove: 199卖你
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我一直用，哈哈，就冲它不逼我购汇
<adam8157> roylez: "呵呵"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Amazon也玩这？
 * adam8157 每年换汇损失好多 555
<MeaCulpa> Google这么搞已经弄我好几次了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太二了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 其他bank要你全额购汇才能还rmb
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我只是想上去查查我的裤子是多少码的......
<adam8157> 美国人也这样? http://j2kun.svbtle.com/you-never-did-math-in-high-school
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ You never did math in high school
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/988648.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【泰柏格T1001】泰柏格（Techbag） T1001 京东专供充电电脑包 功能包 适用于15英寸及以下电脑 棕黄色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> 靠，这包……能过安检不
<adam8157> roylez: 脱了看看
<roylez> adam8157: 32x32
<roylez> adam8157: 除了裤子，还有什么建议没有？
<adam8157> roylez: 现在的优惠就是裤子鞋表啥的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 擦，都要上班了...
<roylez> adam8157: 你帮忙我下单？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 乖
<zenNamaste> 色蛤蟆也不来了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 乖
<adam8157> roylez: 我已经下单扣款了都
<roylez> adam8157: 多下一单也不麻烦
<adam8157> roylez: 你申请个优惠码给我用就行
<roylez> adam8157: ....怎么申请
<adam8157> roylez: 你自己买不一样么
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.amazon.com/b/?t=joyo01y-20&node=8439053011&tag=joyo01y-20
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> adam8157: 亚马逊都登不进了啊
<adam8157> roylez: proxy
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/b/?t=joyo01y-20&node=8439053011&tag=joyo01y-20 -- unhandled responsein get head
<roylez> adam8157: 他非要我用以前的设备登
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 刚才一在东莞的哥们儿兴冲冲的和我说，他们那里扫黄，很多化妆品店都打折....
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38294
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 哈理工MBA考场作弊案被定性为非法窃取国家机密
<MeaCulpa> MBA
<MeaCulpa> MBA是哪国的？
<October21> 工商管理
<onlylove> adam8157: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38298#comment_173283
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian Jessie将默认使用Systemd
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哈理工
<adam8157> onlylove: 后头说不好还得吵
<October21> adam8157: 那ubuntu打算用什么呢？
<adam8157> October21: Upstart
<October21> 哦
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=38284
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 王垠认为程序员群体存在心理疾患
<onlylove> 王垠这孩子没救了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38301
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Red Hat雇用CentOS开发者
<onlylove> 猫猫果然要当云计算公司
<October21> 有人开玩笑说他要是博客开了评论，那该多好玩
<zenNamaste> linux用户不会管理自己电脑的根源有两个: 1. 他没有用systemd的发行版, 2. 他连systemd都懒得学一下
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 帽帽已经是云计算公司了  :-)
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 马上我们这些做内核的都要裁掉~
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 然后钱都给openstack/openshit
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 离开systemd就不能管理电脑了？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 高清copy呢亲?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我还没拿到手呢
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 你有微菜的潜质了
<adam8157> http://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/SystemdWhyItWon
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋渣
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ err: no title
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 恩, 好吧...
<adam8157> http://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/SystemdRight
<eexpress> 乐乐，有好玩的没
<nyfair> 乐乐，有好玩的没
<XwinX> 很不喜欢systemd
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 对我来说, 是.
 * nyfair 表示win+r services.msc
<adam8157> 乐乐，有好玩的没
<zenNamaste> onlylove: systemd大幅度降低了管理难度
<eexpress> 。比sysv还简单？
<eexpress> 乐乐，有好玩的没
<nyfair> 乐乐，有好玩的没
<onlylove> eexpress: 为啥说他有薇菜的潜质
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 至少不用再碰配置文件了
<zenNamaste> eexpress: sysv下面怎么改时区? 怎么改主机名?
<eexpress> 吹嘘一个，踩死其他的风格啊。 onlylove
<eexpress> 改时区，主机，是该这管理？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 对. systemd管理了
<XwinX> systemd 怎么改主机名, 怎么改时区?
<eexpress> 蛋痛不
<onlylove> 瞅着蛋疼的很
<zenNamaste> XwinX: hostnamectl   timedatectl
<eexpress> 能改主机性别不？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没关系, 很明显debian的也选择了systemd
<XwinX> zenNamaste: 从来没用过这2个命令
<XwinX> zenNamaste: 又增加了我的学习成本
<zenNamaste> XwinX: 不用这个你怎么改?
<XwinX> zenNamaste: echo "xxx" > /etc/hostname
<zenNamaste> XwinX: 对呀, 也是学习成本呀
<XwinX> zenNamaste: 这还要特意弄个命令出来?
<XwinX> zenNamaste: 好无聊的东西
<onlylove> zenNamaste: hostname废了？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 其实增加学习成本不是啥好事情
<perr> hwclock -w --utc #将RTC时间作为UTC,并调整RTC时间
<perr> 		hwclock -w --localtime #将RTC时间作为本地时间,并调整RTC时间
<perr> 娃哈哈
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 问题是, 实际上降低了学习成本.
<perr> 同步系统时间(可以手动)
<perr> 		ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<eexpress> 继grub之后，另外一个准备取代内核的新内核？ zenNamaste
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 老实说，suse的yast我就不会玩
<eexpress> 管理进程的，管什么性别
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 还是直接改文件来的实在
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 为什么该文件来的实在?
<XwinX> systemd 想调个服务启动顺序会折腾死
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 支持3D播放的视频软件ExMplayer http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455477 ExMplayer 从名称看意思是“扩展的MPlayer”，其名字寓意自己是基于MPlayer。 ExMplayer 主要功能是追求视频缩略图，前端GUI设计与流量视图。这款播放器还内置了 203 个音频编解码器和 421 个视频编解码器，这意
<^k^>  ─> 味着无需额外安装解码器就可以播放大多数格式，这些特性使得它成为方便和完美桌面播放软件。它还支持网络流媒体等多种音频，视频 …
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 有systemd我不管，你至少给我保留原来的方式，或者通用方式
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不然一个发行版一个样，多少个发行版就要多少次学习
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 别逗了, 配置文件就每个发行版都一样?????????
<eexpress> *nix系统，都是基于文件的
<XwinX> eexpress: dconf
<eexpress> 那破注册表类的。该死的
<onlylove> XwinX: 那是啥，没用过
<XwinX> gnome 的注册表
<zenNamaste> onlylove: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-hostname/   你看, 配置文件各不相同
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linux Change Hostname
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 但是一旦debian用了systemd, 就跟rhel7一个修改方法了.
<adam8157> XwinX: /etc/下的各种文件, systemd实际上统一了各个发行版的配置文件, 是好事儿, 命令你不用管 cc zenNamaste eexpress
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那gentoo呢，还有别的呢
<XwinX> adam8157: 我烦的启动顺序
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 问题是, 变得更统一了, 虽然不是完全统一
<perr> 还是要弄清楚UTC和本地时间的差别.不弄清楚这个哪个方式也白搭,还是不会设置时间
<eexpress> adam8157: 说不定是表面统一，下面再复杂的去处理每个文件
<onlylove> eexpress: 哦，至少命令是统一了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 改配置文件是很不统一的事情, systemd试图统一
<eexpress> 下面不更乱？ onlylove
<onlylove> eexpress: 然后各家再改各家的
<eexpress> 一堆脚本下面跑
<XwinX> zenNamaste: 试图统一的都不是好人
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 极致开源系统 gNewSense 3.1 发布已提供下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455478 gNewSense 可能不再是基于 Ubuntu。该系统试图提供一个与 Ubuntu 一样方便的操作系统，对于开源软件比较较真，只使用开源软件。开源软件基金会也认为 gNewSense 是一个完全自由的 GNU/Linux 操作系
<eexpress> 还是让freedesktop去搞统一吧。
 * adam8157 挺systemd和freedesktop, 统一的标准好
 * zenNamaste 力挺统一!
<eexpress> fd只是出规划。不会强制软件。
<eexpress> 分开的
<onlylove> adam8157: freedesktop统一多久了，你看现在这烂样子
<xiaolu> cc
<adam8157> onlylove: 哪里烂了? 大家遵守的蛮好啊
<eexpress> 还不错了。有蛮多统一了的
<adam8157> bluezd: dzhu老师!
<eexpress> 就是至今没一个统一的通讯录
<bluezd> adam8157: 土壕，早啊
<zenNamaste> bluezd: dzhu老湿!
<eexpress> 不鲁
<MeaCulpa> 统一...
<bluezd> zenNamaste: 高帅富，早啊
<eexpress> 想到pl?
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 早, 地主
<MeaCulpa> 结果，最能忍的就能坐等统一，不爽的最早的反而白干...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: upstart和mir 就这么尴尬
<zenNamaste> mir不是这么尴尬出来的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: OpenRC
<onlylove> 不是这X到底还能坚持多久
<songs> ？？？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: X很烂么？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: mir一出来wayland反而努力开搞了...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你看wayland在很努力
<zenNamaste> mir是明明知道wayland要统一, 也得到不少支持了, 还是非要搞
<MeaCulpa> 那倒是...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 那倒是.
<MeaCulpa> 都有病
<eexpress> 等wayland，，等几年
 * MeaCulpa 估计还得用几年OpenRC
<XwinX> 所以统一没好处嘛
<MeaCulpa> 反正那些Enterprise Linux随他们去搞
<October21> adam8157: 那得感谢ubutu将这件事提到风口了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.70.wSjEDf&id=27573628185  不错的样子
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 海淘正品 Asics Men's GEL-Kayano 19 K19 支撑系顶级 专业跑鞋-淘宝网 价格:738.00 - 780
<jinleileiking> 又出来个mir?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 粗来
<zenNamaste> jinleileiking: 出来很久了.
<zenNamaste> jinleileiking: 都快成古董了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 壕
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我现在每周20公里
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 卧槽, 那值得
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 难道还不应该买双好鞋?!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 绝对值得
<eexpress> 20公里。。为啥这么拼命啊
<MeaCulpa> http://likes.com/weird/you-won-t-believe-the-gross-food-america-s-schoolchildren-are-forced-to-eat?s=eyJleHBfaWQiOiAxNzAyMzc4MzEyNzY0MzE4NDc0NCwgInZfaWQiOiAyNzY2OTc2MzYyfQ&v=eyJjbGlja19pZCI6IDI5MTgzNzY4MjIsICJwb3N0X2lkIjogMzA3NTEyMDcsICJtIjogMCwgInQiOiAxMzkyMTg4MDk2LCAiaCI6IDYyNTE1NDM0fQ&page=1
<^k^> MeaCulpa: ⇪ You Won't Believe the Gross Food America's Schoolchildren are Forced to Eat. This Isn't Okay. - Likes
<jinleileiking> 我就等着ubuntu touch的手机了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 否则膝盖要跪
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩, 左腿膝盖疼了已经.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 买了护膝了已经
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/yo7h2t
<^k^> MeaCulpa: ⇪ You Won't Believe the Gross Food America's Schoolchildren are Forced to Eat. This Isn't Okay. - Likes
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 强化心肺呀
<eexpress> 年轻的时候，太拼命。年纪大了，多得病。 zenNamaste
<eexpress> 别强化了。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 一周20公里, 不算拼吧?
<eexpress> 吸入的雾气，加速衰老
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 运动量跟一周打四次篮球, 差不多我觉得
<eexpress> 你100米多快？
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1033803
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 伊朗开除4名女足国脚 只因变性手术未做全 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> jinleileiking: 这里c社员工都对那玩意不感冒
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 不知道.
 * adam8157 现在的猎头实在是不靠谱, 极其差劲的英语, 邮件写的乱七八糟, 格式又乱, 发过来的JD的pack还很差... 闹啥呢
<eexpress> 看来是体育差生。 zenNamaste lol
<adam8157> nyfair: momo
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 不是呀
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 我学水产养殖的嘛
<eexpress> 没参加过竞赛啊。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这年头都这样
<eexpress> adam8157: 打一个patch，发回去。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这些年经常被猎头骚扰, 但是跳槽没一次是猎头促成的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你那个，sort的defect如何了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: echo -e "c  = c\nca = ca\ncm = cm"| LANG=C sort
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 50ç±³6'15
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 猎头也难，买卖不好做，乱来，那些东南亚的才夸张
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: Maintainer: "This is a FAQ, but you need to explicitly set the C locale
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，LANG....
<adam8157> to avoid your locale collating rules."
<eexpress> 400ç±³51'
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你现在？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 估计us的默认规则就是电话簿那种排序吧, 只认数字和字母
<eexpress> 学校的时候啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 于是 https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/commit/52437c6c2e9cdb8ad6186f32a06c043d73f930c7
<^k^> ⇪ t: bashrc: add sort alias · 52437c6 · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<eexpress> ，
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 你还记着学校的时候的事情??
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我都是加参数sort...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 加参数也治不了这个...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是~
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 参加比赛得第一，在同学中是可以被记住几十年的事情。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: O_o
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ... 你们学校没有专业点的？
<eexpress> 还专业啥。你对那成绩没概念嘛。中学这就是最好的了
<MeaCulpa> 好鞋也扛不住跑步的...就我国的路...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我是说啊，你这很牛了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 可以进专业队了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你跑得啥路? 非塑胶太伤了
<eexpress> 当然，而且是重来不锻炼的。没进校队。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 马路...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没办法
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 所以, 只能买顶级缓震了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我直接不考虑次顶级了
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 何不游泳？
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 何不划船？
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 何不跑步机？
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 何不ML?
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: è´µ.
<eexpress> lol
<MeaCulpa> 这些消耗热量都很高
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 游泳贵, ml更贵
<MeaCulpa> 也锻炼心肺
<eexpress> ml便宜。关键是你要有长期票
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 一双顶级跑鞋的钱, 也就去东莞ml一次的
<MeaCulpa> 跑步才贵，拐杖贵
<perr> zenNamaste: 对drivers/{clk,irqchip,pinctrl,gpio}了解否?
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 你多重？
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 六味地黄丸确实比拐杖便宜
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 76kg
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 哦，那还好
<zenNamaste> perr: 不了解
<zenNamaste> perr: 就会点儿最最简单的uefi
 * MeaCulpa 要是每天20km 估计膝盖1个月就半月板没了
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 每周20km
<eexpress> 是哦
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 那我估计1年后残疾
<eexpress> 。变每周了？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 自己看, 都是每周呀
<perr> zenNamaste: open firmware和uefi有关否?
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 你看记录去.
<eexpress> 。我以为是每天
<zenNamaste> perr: ovfm有关
<zenNamaste> perr: ofm没听说过
<perr> zenNamaste: CONFIG_OF
<zenNamaste> perr: 那我不知道..
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 骑行不怎么伤膝盖... 但是伤蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 千万别
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 恩. 我不
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 伤你的盆底血管
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 中国人就因为这个短1存
<MeaCulpa> s/存/寸
<eexpress> 这胡说的。。。
<eexpress> 以前中国人就不高，好吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste:来了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你在自行车上骑10km硬一个我看看
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买鞋, 一起不?
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我说那个
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不买了
<eexpress> 骑马骑的？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那是蒙古
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 在家里买了凉爽
<imtxc> 两双
<eexpress> 古代啊
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 骑马会碎蛋蛋，但是不会压迫盆底肌肉
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 骑马会碎蛋蛋，但是不会压迫盆底血管
<eexpress> 骑马，跑起来都站着啊
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 你看自行车坐垫很贵的，为啥...
<eexpress> 坐垫为啥不做成前面悬空的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 前面不是问题，下面吧
<MeaCulpa> 压迫了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我刚买了个表, 还想买个自行车, 没预算了...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 话说你骑车的时候硬的起来么？
<eexpress> 你试过？我没试过。lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我做不到~
<eexpress> 你骑车，明显不认真嘛
<MeaCulpa> 试过，时间长了就不行...
<eexpress> 那是冷风吹的吧
<MeaCulpa> 貌似哪里读了个韩国人的报道，说中国人骑车多，所以...
<gfrog> imtxc: 我的车卖你吧
 * gfrog 想换个车了……
<eexpress> 看来 gfrog 有感触了
<imtxc> gfrog: 你的啥车, 我应该收不起
<imtxc> gfrog: 在啥价位
<eexpress> 涨价100%，再打4折
<gfrog> imtxc: 700-800GBP的样子吧
<imtxc> GBP?
<eexpress> 。
<imtxc> g gbp
<^k^> imtxc: gbp http://lmgtfy.com/ Get British Pound rates, news, and facts. Also available are United Kingdom Pound services like cheap money tranfers, a |GBP| data feed, and more.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 自行车...
<imtxc> gfrog: ........ 我显然买不起
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我回家的时候骑别人的千元的捷按特也觉得可以嘛
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 骑自行车伤蛋蛋
<cherrot> IPv6的地址配置要怎么样才能坐到reboot后不会丢失？ ifconfig eth0 inet6 add XXXX/128
<gfrog> cherrot: ipv4咋做v
<gfrog> cherrot: ipv4咋做v6就咋做
<cherrot> gfrog: 找到了  /etc/network/interfaces  ;)  多谢基蛙~
<bluezd> test
<^k^> bluezd:点点点.  15:33 
<nyfair> 说起来这年头有人用ipv6?
<nyfair> 完全没必要吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 韩国人的报道也值得信？整个世界都是韩国的思密达
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 你不用考虑...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 为了锻炼?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我还是相信跑步
<zenNamaste> 为了减肥, 我都不喝可乐了, 改喝健怡可乐了...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你需要进一步改和农夫山泉或者雀巢
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 屈臣氏也成
 * adam8157 家门口小卖铺下架了健怡, 上了零度. 忧伤啊
<onlylove> 喵的，索尼还是东芝……
<onlylove> 纠结了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 索尼犯下了滔天大罪.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 所以肯定要选东芝.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 卖掉了vaio？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不是, 等我给你找
<zenNamaste> onlylove: http://att.bbs.duowan.com/forum/month_0904/20090401_b3b9c09d2a12043b2a80i5vE3DJhi55t.jpg
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这个和那个……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 连皇上都知道索尼不好了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 皇上都没了几百年了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不一定.
<cherrot> gfrog: 可如果 /etc/network/interface 下的配置不生效 你知道是什么情况么。。
<gfrog> cherrot: 配置写错了
<adam8157> cherrot: 因为是/etc/network/interfaces
<cherrot> adam8157: 不然咧？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 你路径就错了
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/337/3372007.html
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 少个s
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 软硬兼施 东芝M800内部拆解与一键恢复_东芝 M805-S16C（狂热金）_笔记本评测-中关村在线
<onlylove> cherrot: 文件名不对
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 哦 我手打的 写错了 cc adam8157  ;)
<onlylove> 老实说，对东芝的印象一般
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 早些年的r700让我眼前一亮
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 商务机不都是三年扔的么
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 两年
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 3年才扔, 最后一年很痛苦的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 还不如消费机，可以5年扔
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 也是两年
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 商务机你一定不扔, 也可以五年
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，我收入没那么高
<cherrot> gfrog: 哦 原来是 address配错了 掩码应该单独写 不能写成 /64
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 但是商务机真心感觉不如消费的靠谱
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 看需求
<dchxcrow> gio-2 2.39.３是哪个包里的啊？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 至少联想的商务机不如家用的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 但是记得在家的时候，见到过一个东芝的satellite的机器，那个外壳……不说啥了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 富士通都有廉价机器
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 何况东芝.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 富士通的廉价机器貌似比东芝的强点，忘了什么时候出的了，以前没有的，lifebook
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 富士通的廉价机器全都断横梁.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: bug出现几率, 100%
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 能比东芝强? 东芝有啥严重bug能100%?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 裂壳啥的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin新增首都在线镜像站、开源中国镜像站镜像服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455479 two-new-mirrors-in-china.png 2014年伊始，Linux Deepin好运连连！ 2014年将是Linux Deepin发展史上的一个重要里程碑！ 在本年，不论国内与海外，Linux Deepin将在用户体验和用户群得到急速提
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那跟fujitsu一样.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没啥可说的, 都是江浙一代制造的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 昆山造？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> 哦这！
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006H30KAE/?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20   八折码买这个好了, 决定了
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Amazon.com: ASICS Men's GEL-Nimbus 14 Running Shoe: Shoes
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 啧啧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 最近太胖
<onlylove> 土豪鞋
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 卖amazon gift card给你
<eexpress> zenNamaste: ..
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 行
<eexpress> 看没
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 看了
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 暂时还没能打开
<eexpress> 奇怪了
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 不行.
<eexpress> 那算了
<lpy> zenNamaste: nnnd
<nyfair> 大hentai，大hentai，人类都是大hentai
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 为了通勤啊
<imtxc> 记得侯总也有二手自行车出啊~
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 通勤? 两周就丢
<adam8157> imtxc: 通勤买个活飞比较好
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买个毛呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 有这么夸张?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 必须呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ...
 * adam8157 想买个活飞 cc gfrog 
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然知道活飞这玩意了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是活飞是啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 死飞改个活轮儿
<adam8157> gfrog: 简单, 风骚
<onlylove> nyfair: 那你是啥？
<gfrog> adam8157: 有点二，真的
<maplebeats> adam8157: 活飞比死飞好在哪儿
<adam8157> gfrog: 通勤嘛
<adam8157> maplebeats: 对业余的来说安全些
 * adam8157 活飞是我自己起的名字
<gfrog> adam8157: 通勤不如电驴
<maplebeats> adam8157: 真有活飞这玩意- -
<maplebeats> adam8157: 死飞要一直动，不好。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 活飞是咩
<maplebeats> 死飞，指自行车后面，和链子相连的齿轮（飞轮），是固定死的。
<maplebeats> 所以，死飞自行车，轮子在动，链子就跟着动，脚踏也跟着动。因此，骑车的人，就需要不停的踩脚踏。
<maplebeats> 而活飞，就是后面的飞轮不是固定的。和死飞相反。
<gfrog> adam8157: 死飞没刹车，你改了活轮儿怎么刹车？
<maplebeats> gfrog: 脚刹
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 死飞也有带闸的
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以还得装套刹车，装了刹车跟普通自行车有毛区别？
<onlylove> adam8157: 飞轮啊……
<adam8157> gfrog: 简单 风骚
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是颜色花花绿绿好看？
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟大街上烫红毛儿的少年一样的风骚
<adam8157> gfrog: 话说你现在北京的窝在哪?
<zenNamaste> 脚刹太费鞋了
<maplebeats> 装年轻- -
<gfrog> adam8157: 国奥村附近
<gfrog> adam8157: 到办公室13km，小折跑着稍有压力，我想换个折叠公路了。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 活飞是啥
<maplebeats> gfrog: 13km不坐公交？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 问错人了
<adam8157> gfrog: 折叠.. 公路......
<imtxc> adam8157: 活飞是啥
 * maplebeats 我离公司15KM都是坐车的- -
<gfrog> maplebeats: 骑车半小时，公交2小时，你说我选哪个？
<zenNamaste> 折叠公路
<adam8157> imtxc: 看log
<maplebeats> gfrog: 话说，你这车骑得够快的- -
<zenNamaste> 你们不买赛格威?>
<imtxc> maplebeats: 这个道理啊,那我需要的当然是活飞了
<imtxc> 死飞不能滑翔么
<zenNamaste> mg6 - 2014多好呀
<maplebeats> imtxc: 同问
<maplebeats> 自行车不能滑翔有何用？
<arch> 谁能简明扼要地告诉我github是什么？或者有网页也行。github意为着什么
<maplebeats> arch: 是个集线器
<adam8157> arch: https://github.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GitHub · Build software better, together.
<October21> 协作
<adam8157> 翻译成中文就是奇葩插板
<adam8157> 插座
<arch> github是不是意味着保证目录的层次结构地把东西下下来啊
<NWMonster> 呵呵，应该先理解git在去理解github
<arch> git和github不一样吗……
<maplebeats> 一个是饭桶，一个是集线器，当然不一样
<NWMonster> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%8D%94%E4%BD%9C%E7%89%88%E6%9C%AC%E7%B3%BB%E7%B5%B1
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 協作版本系統 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<NWMonster> 首先你要理解这个词汇
<MeaCulpa> arch: Github就是一个hoster, 大家可以礽代码，然后在这个基础上有协作，管理，tracking等等
<arch> 七牛sdk在github上。如果我想用他的sdk，应该怎么操作那？
<NWMonster> 你应该先clone下来，或者fork一个出来
<Router2> gfrog 推荐土豪用车Bike Friday
<October21> 七牛是啥？
<arch> https://github.com/qiniu/android-sdk
<MeaCulpa> arch: 别听那些git粉丝瞎掰，就是个hoster. git clone 拿代码就行
<^k^> ⇪ t: qiniu/android-sdk · GitHub
<gfrog> Router2: 正纠结是不是弄个tikit呢
<^k^> October21: define:七牛 http://lmgtfy.com/ 你的这些困惑，在|七牛|云存储可以找到答案！ 依托在云存储领域多年的技术积累， 我们掌握了国内最先进的全分布式系统架构以及存储技术。|七牛|云存储为企业安全 |...|
<adam8157> g tikit
<NWMonster> 我是不是被定义成git粉了。。。。=.=!
<arch> git下来android-sdk然后怎么操作那？
<^k^> adam8157: tikit http://lmgtfy.com/ |Tikit| eMarketing v5 has been released - with all new eMerge and ReAction Server interfaces. banner-homepage1. Knights LLP's investment in Practice |...|
<MeaCulpa> arch: 然后你就有了啊
<Router2> gfrog 好吧，你果然够土豪。定制版吧，保的时间长
<NWMonster> 然后你就有了+1
<MeaCulpa> arch: clone了以后你自己就有一个仓库了
<MeaCulpa> arch: 里面代码都在了
<arch> 呃 为什么我/msg 一次后再/msg就显示不出来了
<nyfair> 说起来，经过这两年，hg和bzr基本都死得差不多了吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 活的很好吧，就是git比较嘈杂
<NWMonster> 好吧，直接了当的说，如果你不懂github，那么说明你不懂git,也说明你不懂协作开发，同时说明你不懂开发，那么你要sdk干嘛？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: hg用的很多吧
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: ... 恶心的粉丝
<gfrog> Router2: 或者HKS的f20r之类……
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 折叠车放家里面怎么会丢?
<gfrog> Router2: 但是又有点想搞个电驴了
<gfrog> Router2: 或者KHS的f20r之类……
<nyfair> NWMonster: 不懂开发就不能用github了？我在github上写文章
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 你这种嘴脸...啧啧
<Router2> gfrog 我也长草过tikit钢索版，后来想想不是很长时间需要骑，再加上国内被税就得上K，就没买
<Router2> gfrog 电驴很沉的
<imtxc> 去年交行的那个周周刷羊毛的自行车不错啊....
<gfrog> Router2: 其实迪卡侬的滑板车不错
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<gfrog> Router2: adam8157 代步神器
<NWMonster> nyfair: 你为啥反着看我的话？
<NWMonster> nyfair: 你逻辑有问题
<imtxc> gfrog: 我看见有个 大行(航) 还是 大行(型) 折叠车貌似也不错的样子?
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 其实我是svn党
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 只要出门, 就别下车我跟你讲
<nyfair> NWMonster: 怪事，难道我逻辑不能有问题？你没有逻辑就会死？
<October21> NWMonster: 你们站的角度不一样
<Router2> imtxc dahon只是折叠里的中档偏上的品牌
<gfrog> imtxc: 大行的车多了去了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 次哦, 你别吓我
 * nyfair 最讨厌跟没有逻辑会死星人讲道理
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: :) svn和git某种程度一丘之貉，绑架work flow
<NWMonster> nyfair: 逻辑有问题，就会误解我的话，你误解的前提下，哪里来交流？
<gfrog> Router2: 你太看得起大行了，丫也就是个入门品牌
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 看看hg/bzr就知道啥叫自由...
<onlylove> 怎么用通俗的语言描述git和github
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没有, 自己去用, 就知道了...
<October21> git-book
<nyfair> NWMonster: 我为什么要和你交流？
<Router2> gfrog 专门玩折叠的来讲是入门，全算上肯定够中档了
<NWMonster> nyfair: 那请不要“NWMonster:"谢谢
<gfrog> onlylove: git==基特 github==基特hub==拉皮条的
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 我在用一个软件的时候，就代表我否定其他程序了？
<nyfair> NWMonster: 那就敬谢不敏了
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 你太主观了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38304
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 交易平台遭遇拒绝服务攻击，多家暂停比特币提款
 * imtxc 球推荐千元左右代步通勤折叠自行车
<Router2> gfrog 必竟还有不少去仿dahon的呢
<imtxc> 啊,或许不折叠的也可以?
<eexpress> imtxc: segaway
<gfrog> Router2: 大行4k+的车一个赛一个的渣，根本没啥中档车
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 什么程序？我是说svn和git都不能很好的支持他们不力推的workflow
<onlylove> 他们联系微软后对方拒绝回应“感谢你的询问. 我们拒绝回答”。
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 说好听点叫best practice, 说难听点，绑架
<October21> 你们在IRC的情况，王垠没提到啊
<eexpress> 折叠的，不搓嘛
<gfrog> Router2: 折叠上装碟刹，这得二到啥程度……
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 1000? 买车???
<Router2> gfrog 不是吧，我的PSL还凑合啊
<gfrog> Router2: PSL当年过4K了？ 没吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: segaway +1
<maplebeats> adam8157: 壕打算买几万的车
<gfrog> Router2: 还不是3k上下的车
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 那为何作为git或者svn的用户，就说嘴脸？
<Router2> gfrog 那到是，没过4K
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不妥么
<October21> 一是藐视别人的问题，二是拉拢新手
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 1000刀能买到不错的了
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster:  我说你嘴脸，是说你之前那github和git :)
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 可能我过于敏感，恶心和嘴脸，不是中性词吧
<gfrog> Router2: 大行2k-3k的车还凑合，因为这个档次没啥其他品牌，再高点的车被KHS各种完爆
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 没那么夸张
<onlylove> October21: 因为那货不在这，在这的话麻烦了
<gfrog> Router2: 买菜车等级我估计大行玩不过XDS之类的
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: "好吧，直接了当的说，如果你不懂github，那么说明你不懂git,也说明你不懂协作开发，同时说明你不懂开发，那么你要sdk干嘛？"
<Router2> gfrog 它就弄不出来高档的，国内大众市场已经够中档了
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 我说的是这个
<NWMonster> 没错，这是疑问吧
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 我就用git,但是不会用github
<NWMonster> 如果懂git，应该马上就明白github了
<October21> onlylove: 我昨天还看到irc中有人说这里的风气就是某些人影响的
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 我想你明白github是干嘛的吧？
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 哥dropbox里git不论速度，效率，共享，都何我意，何必
<onlylove> October21: 王某人？
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 难道你在用git的前提下，看一下github还无法理解？
<onlylove> NWMonster: 其实你只要后半句就好，前半句……真心不是疑问
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 大致知道，但是不怎么会用，尤其对那句“Social Coding”无法理解
<NWMonster> onlylove: 全是逗号，后面还有？号
<Router2> gfrog 我是真不想烧折叠了，你可以去远行美看看吧
<gfrog> Router2: 他家太贵…… 真搞不起
<October21> onlylove: 别的频道
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 这就是我的逻辑所在了，了解git就肯定能轻松理解github
<eexpress> 扯啥呢。我支持 NWMonster。继续吵架。
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: dropbox比度娘云如何？
<gfrog> Router2: 考虑等着啥时候去HK，弄个KHS
<Router2> gfrog 那你tikit在哪儿买啊
<NWMonster> 所以这是个循序渐进的过程，
<eexpress> 达到dropbox高git的
<imtxc> Router2: 有车子出手么
<Router2> gfrog 好吧，也是个办法
<NWMonster> 别支持我，但一定要支持吵，不吵不热闹
<NWMonster> :P
<gfrog> Router2: 我要买公路款啊，tikit都是平把应该
<Router2> imtxc 没，可以去折叠车的论坛问问
<Router2> gfrog 我记得有公路款
<eexpress> gfrog: 你的蛋蛋还在不
<Router2> gfrog 价格你明白的
<gfrog> imtxc: 我要换车的话，那个大行的0系车估计会出掉
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 看到social coding,在看到pull request, 我迷茫了，对我来说这象是Linus模式，和social没啥关系...
<gfrog> Router2: 不如f20r实惠。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 要是度娘linux下面用的方便，绝对牛逼
<October21> NWMonster: 洗玩澡怎么做？
<October21> NWMonster: 我还在新手村
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 别。hi.baidu就打不开。
 * gfrog 骑完大公路之后，在去骑折叠，真的感觉车架好像要散架了……
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那就算了
<NWMonster> October21: 你突然问洗澡的话题，我菊花一紧
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我/etc/host里面baidu.com 127.0.0.1
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 所以....
<eexpress> 洗澡和菊花有关？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 才测试的，打不开
<eexpress> 你屏蔽它？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 是
<eexpress> ，
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: github的存在，就是免得用dropbox+git，顺便提供一些其他功能
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 自己维护ad block, 在host里面
<October21> NWMonster: 我一登入就发现还在未明谷
<eexpress> 太难受哦
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 我有的时候恰好不需要其他功能
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 安心...
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 那你就太幸福了，有了至少2个优秀的选项
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://www.douban.com/note/330230820/?start=100&post=ok#last
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 沉浸在挪威队的裤子中无法自拔
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 一帮逗比
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 还有很多，公司网盘啦，自己sftp啦，等等，u盘啦
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 睡衣...
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying_away 买了个WP爪机玩玩
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 跟不同队比赛, 要穿不同的裤子带打击对方
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 而且, 花色一定要特别艳丽!!!
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 好用吗?
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 没错，公司的话用github代价比较大，因为github不免费提供闭源代码项目。
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 有的项目我要centralize, 有的我要大家随便双向merge，有的我要做doorkeeper..
<nyfair> bitbucket
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 还没到手
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 而且公司也担心github的安全
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 这个和公司项目没关系
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 卧槽...
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 都有代码看了，还担心安全...
<nyfair> 我的小黄油翻译文本就放在bitbucket上
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: github收费版本提供闭源项目
<nyfair> NWMonster: 你根本没弄清MeaCulpa的意思
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 但是github并不安全，前几天刚被黑客搞过
<NWMonster> nyfair: MeaCulpa就是想告诉我，他不用github也很开心，我只想告诉他，你不用不代表人家做的不好。
<nyfair> NWMonster: 你逻辑很有问题，请不要回复我
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 还没买? 我一会儿就回家拿球拍儿去了
<NWMonster> nyfair: 你好意思给我发信息，还不好意思被回
<NWMonster> nyfair: 你既然不想交流，就请不要骚扰别人的交流，谢谢合作
<MeaCulpa> NWMonster: 我只是给你举个反例，你却想给我举反例...
<nyfair> NWMonster: 你的回复合我意就好意思，不合我意当然一脚踢开
<MeaCulpa> 阿姨咋不在了...
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: 没错，我是这么做了，你理解的很好
<adam8157> @王垠
 * adam8157 LOL
<nyfair> NWMonster: 因为旁观这都看得出来你在转移话题
<perr> 请动用op武器,娃哈哈
<kelvansun> 好久没上irc了
<NWMonster> nyfair: 请说明现在的话题，并且告诉我，我转移到其他什么话题上了？
<NWMonster> nyfair: 别告诉我，你忽略我的回复
<NWMonster> nyfair: 作为一个旁观者，既然你想交流，就应该说出观点，而不是到处扔结论。
<onlylove> October21: 你看，王垠把自己说的那么牛，没见他有啥建树
<NWMonster> October21: 洗完你应该在去找那人问
<perr> 我的论点是:这萝卜好辣
<NWMonster> October21: 看quest的提示
<onlylove> October21: 我在琢磨看花容易绣花难这事情，很多事情看上去很简单，啊，你看那错的多明显
<October21> NWMonster: 我无缘无故就掉到山下了？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 报告称微软去年从Android获得16亿美元授权收入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455481 据国外媒体报道，野村证券的报告显示，微软去年来自Android平台的收入高达16亿美元，约为自家的Windows Phone平台的5倍。 有趣的是，正是该笔收入帮助微软诸如Skype、Windows Phone的部分娱乐
<October21> onlylove: 我也赞成，批评远比解决容易
<NWMonster> October21: 按照quest的提示一步一步做下来，很快就能出新手村
<onlylove> perr: 咩萝卜？
<October21> onlylove: 我发现它现在的口气越来越大，简直目中无人了
<onlylove> adam8157: 你圈那货做啥
<onlylove> October21: 没啥，他一直那样
<perr> github是服务器,可以push,可以pull.... onlylove 我在吃的萝卜
<adam8157> onlylove: 他说irc不友好, 我抖个包袱
 * MeaCulpa 被Pandoc带进来的Haskell折磨的死去活来...
<October21> NWMonster: 我觉得是系统的bug，我上此洗玩澡后就穿好衣服了
<onlylove> October21: 看他当年把windows说的多烂，fvwm多好，后来一翻脸，windows用户友好，fvwm暴露太多给用户
<OT_iux> ...
<October21> NWMonster: 结果再登录就掉到未明谷，奇怪
<NWMonster> October21: 看看quest提示你什么
<onlylove> perr: 萝卜不能吃根上那块白色的
<onlylove> perr: 那块地方又辣又难吃
<onlylove> perr: 其他地方辣，不知道，大概水浇的少了
<October21> NWMonster: 它叫我问庄主，但我发现不能问，原来是没穿衣服
<perr> onlylove: 辣的我不行,这块白色的地方到处是我制造的牙痕,但就是不敢咬下去
<October21> NWMonster: 我晕
<NWMonster> October21: wear all
<adam8157> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/Dx1ihqpQ/fYjHK.jpg
<October21> NWMonster: 我刚才才发现，这样我不就光着身子跑了半天了
<NWMonster> 没事，你在新手村转，老鸟们不会在意的
<October21> NWMonster: 这是bug啊
<onlylove> 图论好复杂
<October21> 我是新手就被这样恶搞了
<October21> 莫名的掉入未明谷
<MeaCulpa> 香皂...
<MeaCulpa> 化妆品打折，香皂热销...
<MeaCulpa> 纸巾估计也
<MeaCulpa> 不知道杜蕾斯之类做何感想
<MeaCulpa> 期待他们1Q财报
<October21> NWMonster: 另外我发现用pgup后就不用看刷屏
<October21> MeaCulpa: 还没到十五，别人没上班
<October21> 在十五前扫黄，这有点……
<arch> 那个pdf阅读器叫啥名
<October21> 年都没过完
<October21> arch: 那个是那个？
<MeaCulpa> 扫的都是无家可归春节加班的小姐
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 为啥香皂热销呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 买不起洗面奶了？
<MeaCulpa> 这要问蛋蛋
<October21> MeaCulpa: 你才意识到啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu gnome13.10安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455482 安装成功后 鼠标不显示 是什么问题 求各位大神解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 jxd122 — 2014-02-12 16:56
<October21> 这个时间是不是巧合啊
<onlylove> October21: 无家可归？买不到票吧？
<October21> onlylove: ？
<onlylove> October21: 你和MeaCulpa说的是一回事吧？
<October21> onlylove: 不是，是我插的
<onlylove> 现在人真疯狂“我决定了！ 正月十五早上卖元宵，中午卖玫瑰，夜里卖避孕套，第二天早上卖避孕药！想想都好激动！[呲牙][呲牙][呲牙][呲牙]要挣好多钱！怎么办？怎么办？把套套扎个洞，把避孕药改成维生素片，我一个月之内再开个妇科专家医院[呲牙][坏笑] ”
<NWMonster> 现在才想到，元宵和玫瑰早断货了
<NWMonster> 避孕药跟套子，用的人也早预备好了
<October21> 日本也吃汤圆？
<NWMonster> October21: 不吃
<October21> NWMonster: 我又掉未明谷了
<NWMonster> October21: 要不我带你出来吧
<October21> 现在去吃药！
<perr> October21: 维生素片??
<October21> perr: mud
<NWMonster> 维生素片+1
<NWMonster> October21: 我进新手村，找你算了
<October21> NWMonster: 我还在新手村，掉线后就进未明谷
<NWMonster> October21: 你叫什么？
<October21> NWMonster: 谢谢你的好意
<NWMonster> October21: mud掉线不会保存位置的，正常
<October21> NWMonster: 用了 save 命令后呢？
<NWMonster> October21: 那命令没啥用
<October21> 我昨天去看tintin++教程
<NWMonster> 我在新手村了
<October21> 就解决了个fullme的问题
<NWMonster> 你叫什么？
<October21> NWMonster: 你不用管我
<October21> 我就想问点问题
<perr> zenNamaste: [RFC]代表啥意思?
<imtxc> perr: g RFC cc ^k^
<perr> zenNamaste: in mail subject
<huntxu> perr: request for comments
<onlylove> perr: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-sg/RFC
<^k^> ⇪ ti: RFC - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin系统更新记录(2014-02-12) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455483 weekly-update-notes-for-linux-deepin-2013-120214.png 今日，Linux Deepin 2013进行了系统更新推送，下面是系统更新解决的部分问题与软件更新情况，供大家参考。 Bug修复 论坛反馈：修复卸载软件后残留图标在启动器
<^k^>  ─> 的问题 0003025: 天气预告模块上的时间与系统时间不一致——天气插件年份显示错误 软件中心更新 收录 ：遨游linux浏览器 beta版 升级：co …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38308
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 索尼利用水瓶销售防水随身听
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 糊涂徐, 你会打乒乓球吗?
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 改天一起玩?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 刚打球回来, 感觉最近跑步之后, 体力好了不少
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 每天多少
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 一周20km
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 膝盖已经疼了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 等新鞋到了, 慢慢加到30吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 目标是, 隔天一次, 每次8km
 * MeaCulpa 下班下班
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 羽毛球
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不玩
<NWMonster> October21: 陈天相
<October21> NWMonster: 怎么了
<October21> NWMonster: 你去查log？
<NWMonster> October21: 你没看到白眉吗
<NWMonster> October21: 我在新手村
<October21> 有
<October21> 我在练功啊
<NWMonster> 自动练就行
<October21> 有脚本？
<October21> NWMonster: 我很困惑他的提示
<October21> 都学5级
<NWMonster> October21: 对，都5级
<October21> 不能多？
<October21> NWMonster: 怎么提示有的不能学了
<NWMonster> 先学基本
<October21> 我没好好看教程
<October21> 怎么查学了什么？
<NWMonster> cha
<October21> 嗯
 * imtxc 下班回家
<October21> NWMonster: 你在做什么？
<NWMonster> 我在做新手人物，让这个号，早日脱离新手村
<October21> 你新建了个号？
<NWMonster> 是的
<NWMonster> 我在跑bot
<NWMonster> mud刷屏刷的严重
<October21> NWMonster: 你怎么玩新手？
<October21> NWMonster: 你饿了
<October21> 这怎么弄？忽略？
<NWMonster> fullme or eat yeguo
<NWMonster> 用bot很快能练到5级
<October21> 你怎么fullme的
<NWMonster> 找到链接，打开，然后填入
<October21> 我是w3m-img 触发
<NWMonster> 高端大气上档次
<October21> NWMonster: 我看了它们的插件
<October21> 它们使用 firefox打开，我用w3m，接近无缝了
<NWMonster> 我也是使用firefox打开
<October21> tintin++的确不一般
<October21> NWMonster: 你没用触发吗？
<NWMonster> action吗？
<October21> 很方便，我昨天就解决这个问题
<October21> NWMonster: 嗯
<NWMonster> October21: 没有，我怕他乱跳
<October21> NWMonster: 他有匹配
<October21> 很方便
<NWMonster> October21: 我就是怕他匹配到之后跳出来，所以，没敢
<October21> 正好在同一终端中打开，很方便，比firefox还好
<NWMonster> 这感觉很不错啊，求你的action的脚本
<October21> NWMonster: 他又 pcre 啊！你有什么不放心的
<NWMonster> 我怕他突然弹web浏览器出来，浪费内存
<October21> NWMonster: 你有w3m-img吗？
<NWMonster> 有
<October21> 或者用wget再打开
<NWMonster> 不错的方法，不过我用gnome-terminal不支持图
<October21> gnome-terminal支持
<October21> http://code.bulix.org/3o59ij-85624
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<October21> 献丑了
<NWMonster> 谢谢
<October21> NWMonster: 问个低级问题，python的beautifulsoup在那个包里？
<October21> 上传代码的脚本依赖
<October21> paste.py
<NWMonster> October21: 不知道
<yeticry> beautifulsoup 在beautifulsoup包里呀
<yeticry> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<nyfair> 你们还玩mud?
<October21> yeticry: 那为什么我不能用呢？
<yeticry> 你有好玩的吗？
<October21> nyfair: 怎么呢？
<October21> 偶又掉线了
<October21> NWMonster: 你指的是练功机器人吗？
<nyfair> October21: 没怎么啊，教我玩石头汤
<NWMonster> October21: 我指的是ticker
<NWMonster> October21: 也是tt++的一个功能
<October21> nyfair: 什么是「石头汤」
<October21> NWMonster: 怎么快速练功到5级
<leeeee> ==
<NWMonster> October21: 用ticker自动练
<NWMonster> October21: 别告诉我你还没都到5级
<October21> 定时器。嗯
<October21> 耻辱的想要个现成的
<NWMonster> 在西厢房 #ticker {xue} {e;n;xue wushi for xxxx 1;....;s;w;cha;sleep;} {8}
<NWMonster> 中间省略你要学的
<October21> 我没看懂怎么匹配的
<October21> 省略的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38310
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Enlightenment E19 Pre-Alpha发布
<onlylove> e19
<lainme> 疯狂的刷版本号
<onlylove> 下班下班
<October21> NWMonster: 我先吃饭了
<NWMonster> 好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经验 : 夫妇两人带孩子去医院看眼科医生。丈夫一看见医生,拉起妻子和孩子就走。妻子莫名其妙,忙问丈夫怎么回事。丈夫解释道:"你没看见医生自己也带着近视眼镜吗?想想看,他如果真有本事,怎么不先把自己治好?"妻子说道:"你懂什么！就因为他自己是近视眼,才有经验。
<^k^>  ─> " 
<leeeee> ==
<jusss> . Oicebot on
<jusss> .Oicebot on
<jusss> !jrrp
<jusss> jrrp
<jusss> .shoot
<happyaron> jusss: shoot you...
<jusss> happyaron: ...
<jusss> !shoot happyaron
<happyaron> iGoogle: ee，周末我又去了……
<happyaron> lol
<jusss> happyaron: 我昨晚在win下用smtp服务器向163发邮件竟然被接收了
<happyaron> jusss: 不应该么。。。
<jusss> happyaron: 可是扣扣邮箱就是不接受
<jusss> happyaron: 这是为什么呀
<happyaron> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> happyaron: 错了，原来扣扣邮箱直接拉到垃圾邮件里了
<jusss> happyaron: 扣扣邮箱原来也接收了
<happyaron> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 好神奇的逻辑
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:58 
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ U R girl
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: ni mei.
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ni jie
<jusss> happyaron: linux下有什么软件可以搭建smtp服务器？
<happyaron> jusss: 没事搭smtp干嘛
<jusss> happyaron: 自己做邮局，多好
<happyaron> jusss: sendmain
<happyaron> sendmail
<happyaron> exim
<happyaron> postfix
<jusss> happyaron: 你说自己搭的邮局发给其它的服务器，人家会不会拒收如126 扣扣 sina之类的
<happyaron> jusss: 你得有域名，固定ip，有反向解析
<happyaron> jusss: 否则基本就是spam
<jusss> happyaron: 这就是smtp-auth?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/cqhelp/v8r0m0/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.rational.clearquest.webadmin.doc%2Ftopics%2Fc_config_email_smtp_unix.htm
<happyaron> jusss: 不是……
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IBM
<jusss> happyaron: 现在smtp服务器都会反向解析来件人地址
<jusss> 吗
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.postfix.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: The Postfix Home Page
<happyaron> jusss: 反垃圾的基本措施啊
<happyaron> jusss: 大服务商不可能不做。
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 免费苍蝇中， 你好
<jusss> happyaron: 那怎么判断不是spam呢？
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总，记得你有个自行车出？
<jusss> happyaron: 解析来件人地址，然后发现存在？还有什么条件
<happyaron> jusss: 多了……
<happyaron> jusss: 自己搜索去
<jusss> happyaron: 自己要是能有个邮局多好
<jusss> happyaron: vps上能搞个吗
<freeflying> imtxc, 没有啊
<imtxc> freeflying: o.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<jusss> roylez: 搭建个smtp服务器吧
<jusss> roylez: 让我用
<roylez> jusss: 卢瑟一边去
<dchxcrow> 这个时间已经没有人了么
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 首款Firefox OS平板电脑现身FCC认证平台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455485 数周前Mozilla公布Firefox OS平板电脑贡献，该计划的主角－富士康与Mozilla合作开发的Firefox OS平板电脑（型号：InFocus New Tab F1）终于在FCC认证网站现身了。 152151J39-0.jpg 富可视InFocus以生产投影机而广
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你的鞋子买了没有
<zenNamaste> imt
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: asics n14
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 赞
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 60+刀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还行我觉得.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 今天在地铁了看到一穿  NB 的妹子，特赞
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 价格不贵啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 很多穿nb的妹子呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我特喜欢穿nb的妹子
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nb不如aiscs, 也不如mizuno
<zenNamaste> asics
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这种鞋我现在都不知道我能穿多大的码了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lol~ 我买的44 1/2的
<October21> nb是什么？
<^k^> October21: define:nb http://lmgtfy.com/ |Nota bene| is an Italian and Latin phrase meaning "note well". The phrase first appeared in writing circa 1721. Often abbreviated as "|NB|", "|N.b.|" or "|n.b.|", |nota| |...|
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 今天好多手表的毒
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 美亚手表有八折码的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对啊
<zenNamaste> October21: new balance
<imtxc> 其实八折了啥都是好价
<zenNamaste> October21: 国内翻译: 新百撸
<October21> 嗯
<dchxcrow> 我以为是美特斯邦微
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 有木有广州医科大学（广州医学院）的同学？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455487 LZ在广医，高中是广州47中，有同好在么？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkdxy — 2014-02-12 22:10
<zenNamaste> 牛逼跟麻痹不一样好伐.
<October21> 都是粗口
<zenNamaste> October21: 不, nb能当作褒义词
<dchxcrow> 饥饿游戏２　女主为什么那么瞎，一开始射鸡居然把人射死了
 * zenNamaste 看书去
<October21> zenNamaste: 我觉得带「b」这个词都是有……的
<dchxcrow> baby & boy
<October21> 就像女权运动对 f×ck一样
<yeticry> aha.
<zenNamaste> 上次看了一个女权运动人士发的文章, 简直就是sb....
<zenNamaste> 说什么让女人生孩子的男人都是歧视女生...
<Paulyoung> :-D大家好
<leavfin> zenNamaste: 你看到的应该是伪女权运动人士，利用特殊身份来太高自己观点
<liemehoc> 出北京的openvpn握手包会被拦截？
<mjkr> 怎么现在zh.greatfire.org突然可以访问了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 中国的网络审查 | GreatFire.org (@ greatfire.org)
<mjkr> 有谁可以测试一下？
<mjkr> 从墙内
<mjkr> 你们人都死哪里去了……
<liemehoc> mjkr: 本来是什么   tcp reset还是dns毒化
<zenNamaste> liemehoc: 不会.
<liemehoc> mjkr: 帝都可以访问
<mjkr> 原来greatfire.org我这里访问不了的
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 中国的网络审查 | GreatFire.org (@ greatfire.org)
<mjkr> 现在突然可以了
<mjkr> 非常神奇
<mjkr> 原来应该是dns毒化
<mjkr> 应该我现在没有翻墙
<mjkr> 难道要刮风了？
<liemehoc> mjk
<liemehoc> mjkr: 我的openvpn出不去
<mjkr> liemehoc: 你的服务提供商支持traffic obfuscation吗？
<mjkr> 如果你是自己建服务器的，那就参见ivpn的设置
<mjkr> 弄个stunnel
<mjkr> 或者作traffic obfuscation.
<liemehoc> server在杭州    在杭州可以连接    现在帝都连杭州的server显示TLS Error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur within 60 seconds (check your network connectivity)
<mjkr> 里面再跑openvpn
<liemehoc> 哦哦～
<mjkr> liemehoc: 你的tls的设置是什么？
<liemehoc> mjkr: 自己家的
<mjkr> cipher的序列？
<liemehoc> mjkr: 是的
<mjkr> liemehoc: 我是说你连接用的cipher suite order
<mjkr> liemehoc: 如果你的openvpn还不行，就弄个softether 的vpn server-client 作icmp隧道
<mjkr> liemehoc: 跟你个例子
<mjkr> TLS 1.2, AES with 256 bit encryption (High); ECDH_P256 with 256 bit exchange
<mjkr> 那个是我连接greatfire.org的cipher suite
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 中国的网络审查 | GreatFire.org (@ greatfire.org)
<liemehoc> mjkr: 是在openssl里设置的？
<mjkr> 浏览器里面设置，不过openssl也可以所要特定cipher suite
<liemehoc> mjkr: 不是啊   我说openvpn的
<jusss> 天朝网民连上个网都需要很多知识呀！这种环境，何愁我大天朝不出人才呀，lol
<mjkr> 这个跟你连不上没有关系。。。
<mjkr> 我说了，最不济，弄个icmp隧道
<mjkr> 如果你没法控制服务器， -
<liemehoc> mjkr: 我自己家的
<mjkr> 而你的服务提供商又没有相关解决方案，那就不成了
<liemehoc> mjkr: icmp也太蛋疼了
<mjkr> 最简单的，
<mjkr> stunnel
<liemehoc> mjkr: 类似于openvpn的tun?
<liemehoc> 现在的问题是tls握手包被阻断了
<liemehoc> stunnel基于ssl的也一样吧
<mjkr> 那是因为application layer的防火墙封了openvpn
<mjkr> openvpn 的东西不是完全的tls
<liemehoc> mjkr: 是嘛
<mjkr> 所以根据特征是可以单独拿出来封的
<liemehoc> mjkr: 有没有办法自己改
<mjkr> google Obfsproxy and stunnel
<mjkr> 除非你想改openvpn代码自己编译
<liemehoc> 真想不通    帝都联杭州也阻断
<liemehoc> 搞毛线啊
<mjkr> check https://www.ivpn.net/knowledgebase/85/Windows---obfsproxy-for-China-Customers.html
<^k^> mjkr: ⇪ Windows - obfsproxy for China Customers
<liemehoc> 。。。。。。
<mjkr> 这是ivpn的例子
<mjkr> 不过，你真想反封锁
<mjkr> icmp隧道目前是最好的方案
<savr> hi
<savr> http://www.hikemobile.com/user.php
<^k^> savr: ⇪ 用户中心_HIKe
<savr> what am I suppose to put in the first line?
<savr> my phone number? my name?
<mjkr> savr: support the cause of freedom. cease buying proeducts made in china
<savr> too late mjkr now help me translate
<mjkr> savr: first line: input email/phone number/username
<mjkr> you will want email address
<mjkr> register a new email address and put it there
<mjkr> the site's gonna sell it anyway
<mjkr> second line password
<mjkr> third line's just verification code
<mjkr> savr: if you have a sina weibo or tencent weibo or qq account, it will also work
<mjkr> by clicking respective icons a little bit beneath the login button
<savr> it's giving me an error when I put in an email
<savr> obviously I can't copy the text of the error to translate it due to shitty design
<mjkr> oh wait
<mjkr> do you have an account already?
<savr> no
<mjkr> all right, now listen
<mjkr> there is a big green button that says 登陆, right?
<savr> http://bbs.hikemobile.com/thread-11490-1-1.html
<^k^> savr: ⇪ 最新移植Miui-20140123-官方相机-霍尔开关-NFC全功能版-修复相机 - HIKe X1 HIKe智能手机官方论坛_HIKe互动社区
<savr> I just want to download this rom
<mjkr> and then, there's also the 立即注册button
<mjkr> just beneath the 登陆button
<mjkr> click on that will get you started on registration
<savr> and that is because the rom that comes with the phone is still mostly in chinese even after changing the language to english
<mjkr> the authors of miui pirated android aosp
<mjkr> and introduced their own proprietary app format
<savr> really?
<mjkr> that's how innovation in electronic devices work in this country, savr
<savr> I just need a rom with proper english
<mjkr> there isn't an option to switch language?
<savr> there is
<savr> and it still is mostly in chinese
<mjkr> ...
<savr> they like translated 20-30 words
<savr> miui actually has foreigners using it
<mjkr> savr: have you tried http://en.miui.com/
<^k^> mjkr: ⇪ MIUI Official English Site
<mjkr> not that i recommended it though
<savr> MIUI has Hugo Barra to translate it
<mjkr> remember that miui is trying to rip open source software
<savr> FSF should sue them then
<mjkr> to make propretary ones and worse still proprietary ones that break compatability
<mjkr> for it introduces its own app format
<mjkr> and that's all closed-up
<mjkr> for mods like cynogenmod, they still contribute back to aosp
<mjkr> the typical chinese practise is git clone some free software tree from github/sourceforge and build his own software and then seals it up
<savr> cyan isn't available for this mtk shit
<mjkr> savr: for a start, ask ffmpeg/libav folks for their long list of atrocities
<mjkr> just on #ffmpeg and #libav
<mjkr> and even worse, -
<savr> http://bbs.hikemobile.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=11490&extra=page%3D1%26filter%3Dtypeid%26typeid%3D75%26typeid%3D75
<^k^> savr: ⇪ 最新移植Miui-20140123-官方相机-霍尔开关-NFC全功能版-修复相机 - HIKe X1 HIKe智能手机官方论坛_HIKe互动社区
<savr> can you just point me to the download link?
<mjkr> you want the rom link?
<savr> yes please
<mjkr> savr: well, you will have to register an account on the forum
<mjkr> and then post a reply for hidden contents
<savr> fuck
<mjkr> its in the hidden section just beneath 2014.1.24全功能版修正三键震动ROM
<mjkr> savr: how did this get started though?
<savr> i got the phone today for 1099
<savr> http://www.hikemobile.com/register.html
<mjkr> goodness...
<^k^> savr: ⇪ 用户中心_HIKe
<mjkr> you know, andoird phones by a china company usually comes with oudated android version
<mjkr> a huge portion of the market is still stuck in 2.1 here
<mjkr> savr: if you can still get your money back, then do it.
<mjkr> get a phone of the google nexus series in hong kong would be your best bet, savr
<mjkr> or any phone that runs qualcomm's soc
<mjkr> since most of the rom writers target their platform
<savr> this has a better camera and battery
<savr> supports two sim
<savr> and is cheap
<mjkr> cheapness has itw own price, savr
<savr> I want a phone that supports LTE in china
<mjkr> there's an article on artechnica.com about shitty purchasing decision on electronic devices
<savr> so I'll be getting another more expensive phone again this year
<mjkr> i'm sure you can google it out
<savr> this wasn't a shitty decision
<mjkr> well, it sure will be in the long term
<savr> I saved $200 on a phone that I'll replace again in a few months
<savr> can you help me register
<mjkr> now listen
<mjkr> can you see a button with text "登陆“？
<savr> yes
<savr> I have clicked that
<mjkr> and further down the page, -
<savr> never mind
<mjkr> NO
<mjkr> dont clickon that
<savr> I'm using weibo
<mjkr> can you find the character that looks like ”注册“？
<savr> I was on the register page
<mjkr> or rather
<savr> it asks like a billion questions
<mjkr> "立即注册"
<savr> <savr> http://www.hikemobile.com/register.html
<mjkr> savr: six fields to fill in?
<savr> 3 too many
<savr> I've weibo logged in already
<mjkr> savr: ... i don't have weibo
<savr> me neither
<mjkr> i can only guide you through registration through email
<mjkr> there should be a vertical button
<savr> but I found an account online
<mjkr> on the /register.html page
<mjkr> with text
<mjkr> "邮箱注册"
<mjkr> the direction of the text should go from top to bottom
<mjkr> not one side to another
<mjkr> so
<mjkr> it should looklike this:
<mjkr> 邮
<mjkr> ç®±
<^k^> mjkr:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<mjkr> click on that and you will have five fields
<savr> 授权失败。
<mjkr> savr: you find the button 邮箱注册 ?
<savr> ij
<savr> ok
<leavfin> mjkr: 你俩qq视频吧
<savr> what is the second field?
<^k^> savr: define:the second field? http://lmgtfy.com/ Jan 5, 2014 |...| 49ers kicker Phil Dawson (9) kicks his game-winning |field| goal through the arms of Green Bay Packers cornerback Davon House (31).
<savr> ok I registered
<savr> because I'm smart and mjkr helped me
<liemehoc> 晕   怎么变英文频道了
<liemehoc> 不会用google translate吗
<savr> http://bugmenot.com/view/weibo.com
<^k^> savr: ⇪ weibo.com passwords - BugMeNot
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿 (@ weibo.com)
<PinoCao> 嗨。。有人会用busybox么？？
<PinoCao> 今天我发现我的dlink-612可以远程telnet登陆到路由器上。。
<PinoCao> 进入后是busybox
<PinoCao> 有dlink路由器的朋友你们也可以试试
<stmsgebjgd> http://ckmp4.com/index.php?s=vod-play-id-8577-sid-0-pid-1.html
<^k^> stmsgebjgd: ⇪ 《私人订制》-电影私人订制-HD在线高清影视
<stmsgebjgd> PinoCao: 皮诺草
<yeticry> 有人吗？
<^k^> yeticry:点点点.  03:13 
<yeticry> 这是Robot？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-13
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 请推荐一款笔记本用Ubuntu 13.10做开发和日常使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455489 大家能否推荐一下觉得比较好的笔记本，除了网银外，基本上都在Ubuntu下使用。可以是预装Ubuntu的，不过将来肯定每6个月都会升级重装。也可以是原来就有windows，到手后装Ubuntu作
<^k^>  ─> 为双系统启动用的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cs_freebird — 2014-02-13 0:31
<yeticry> 我的神船战神 20G内存 8核 2G独显 3T硬盘 128固态
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国产操作系统厂商中科红旗解散清算内幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455490 文章来源：http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2014-02-13/01079156656.shtml 2014年2月10日，中科红旗贴出公司清算公告。 中科红旗的北京总部已经搬空，大门上锁，办公室内只剩下接待的前台。 　　新浪科技 罗亮
<zenNamas`> ..
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 酒鬼诡辩 : 孔群常常因酒误事。朋友劝他说:"酒不宜多喝,酒坛口的布,往往首先烂掉,人喝酒同样很危险。"孔群答说:"你不看见,放在酒糟里的肉,最不容易腐烂么！ "
 * jieroarchl 来探路
<MeaCulpa> .
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 MeaCulpa
<cherrot> jieroarchl: morning ~
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 cherrot
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 cherrot 我要离你远去了，跑到 maplebeats 身边去
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 你要去东莞？
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 。。。
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 深圳
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 正巧我在往那批发肥皂 maplebeats 是那里的总代理兼上门服务商  你要入伙么~
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 新工作？
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 。算是工作吧。
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 肥皂？
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 嗯 cc maplebeats
<eexpress> cherrot: 你有演示如何使用肥皂的视频没。
<eexpress> 自己拍一个
<jieroarchl> cherrot: ？没看懂
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 都在国内待这么久了 信息还是脱节 sign..
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 肥皂使用，就是握住使劲撮手的各个部位吧。
<cherrot> eexpress: 给 maplebeats 拍过一个~
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 额，你见过 maplebeats
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 没有啊 等我到深圳找你们
<jieroarchl> cherrot:  lol
<jieroarchl> eexpress: 肥皂泡的使用攻略？
<MeaCulpa> 肥皂怎么说...
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa:  soap - soup
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 吹泡泡
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 没有更好的润滑剂？
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa:  植物油？
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: Play Gel?
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 额。gel这词。
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa:  buddy gel？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 好孩子
<onlylove> 下雪了下雪了
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 啥好孩子？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 额。北京么。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 刚进来
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 嗯
<onlylove> 啥时候下雨呢……
<onlylove> 要雨水还是惊蛰呢
<onlylove> 明天求个妹子过节
<jieroarchl> onlylove: ？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 自己看日历
<jieroarchl> 哦。是情人节啊。
<jieroarchl> 从来没有过情人
<onlylove> jieroarchl: St.Valentine's Day
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 随意啥叫法
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 不一样
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 随便抱个妹子去过节？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你在嘲讽么
<onlylove> cherrot: 妹子很多的样子
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 额。什么都没想，我没想那么多
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 让cherrot匀你给过节，他很多妹子的样子
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 给你好了。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你离着他更近一点，我到山东还有好一段路
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 啥。他不是在北京么？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 他应该在深圳吧
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不是啊。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。你不是没见过他吧。
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 咩？不是？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我记得他和饭团很近
<jieroarchl> onlylove 你和 cherrot 同城
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 照你这么说，我还见过袋鼠国的一个妹子呢
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 人在北京晃了一圈又回去了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: ？袋鼠国有大约800万妹子？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我不是很清楚她应该是华侨还是啥，国籍不知道
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 北京本地人吧
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 哪个？妹子还是cherrot
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 妹子的话真不敢保证是哪里的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 英国Bytemark Hosting公司为Linux Deepin提供镜像支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455494 another-mirror-is-now-available-in-the-uk-zh.png Linux Deepin最近得到英国Bytemark Hosting公司的支持，在英国又新增一镜像。用户可以通过软件中心的镜像源设置功能或直接修改/etc/apt/sources.list文件，即
<^k^>  ─> 可切换到这一镜像。该镜像目前提供HTTP/rsync/FTP下载，拥有两个千兆链路，支持IPv4和IPv6连接。下面是该镜像的链接： http://mirror.bytemark.c …
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 那次有不少人来北京，全国各地的
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 反正十几个人，常驻北京的加上我三个
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  呵呵
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 欺负你一次，我没看懂
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 不要乱用呵呵
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你没看懂就没看懂吧，你和nyfair整天讨论的那游戏我也不懂
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 因为听说呵呵可以伤人，所以，准备用来开玩笑
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 呵呵不是用来伤人的，是用来嘲讽拉仇恨的
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 额。不同么。
<cherrot> jieroarchl: 不是女神 就慎用 呵呵~
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 用来表示对某人观点的不屑
<onlylove> cherrot: 你几个妹子，匀给jiero一个
<onlylove> cherrot: 你敢对女神用呵呵？
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 。。。女神。。。
<cherrot> onlylove:  我把 maplebeats 匀给他了
 * jieroarchl 认识的女神？
<onlylove> cherrot: 她要是不知道还好，知道的话
 * jieroarchl 拜 lainme
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你看，cherrot把饭团匀给你了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我不要饭团，他话太多了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我所有人都要
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你别和我说，和我说没用
<jieroarchl> cherrot: 饭团是不是很好欺负，感觉和 imtxc_away 一样是受气包
<onlylove> cherrot: 麻烦帮忙纠正下jierorachl的地理观，和他说下你的正确位置
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 那样的人看起来像受气包，别让他们发火
<onlylove> 产操作系统厂商中科红旗宣布公司正式解散，进入清算程序。伴随着这张公告，这家成立14年的国产操作系统厂商的发展历史就此终止。随着国家对信息安全的重视，中科红旗本该迎来一次绝好的发展机会，可惜没能熬过这个冬天。
 * imtxc 谁在黑我
<onlylove> imtxc: 没人黑你
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不值得黑
<imtxc> jieroarchl: ... onlylove
<imtxc> onlylove: 次哦
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying:点点点.  10:24 
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  10:33 
<onlylove> 那么多掉线的我居然没掉
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu pc机与stm32通信 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455496 ubuntu系统的pc机（非虚拟机）与stm32通信，该如何配置，需要安装驱动吗，该如何安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 小胖游四方 — 2014-02-13 10:32
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:37 
<imtxc> eexpress: 早
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  10:52 
<onlylove> 这网络，一阵阵的，做啥呢
<savr> ok can I have a word with everyone in here
<imtxc> eexpress: 乃都用上4G了?
<savr> who the fuck thinks it is a good idea to translate the bootloader into chinese?
<savr> if you are going to translate it then make it bilingual
<savr> now I have a device with a chinese only bootloader
<cuihao> :3
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 跨平台(Android, iOS, WP, HTML5)游戏开发libGDX学习教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455497 疯狂小土豆的跨平台游戏开发引擎libGDX游戏开发视频，本视频主讲Android和桌面游戏开发。libGdx是一个跨平台的2D/3D的游戏开发框 架，它由Java/C/C++语言编写而成。它基于Apache License,
<onlylove> 只支持中文的bootloader？
<imtxc> 好高级的设备
<lainme> jieroarchl: 早上好
<jieroarchl> lainme: 早上好
<freeflying> imtxc, smzdm上有符合你要去的表
<imtxc> freeflying: 昨儿都下单了啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 迅速啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 最终还是下单了卡西欧的点拨
<imtxc> 电波
<freeflying> imtxc, 必须的啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 今天推荐的那个天美时自动机械也不错的样子
<imtxc> freeflying: 希望别被税
<adam8157> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38316
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中科红旗正式解散
<imtxc> adam8157: 万一睡了就得我自己去清关还是?
<adam8157> imtxc: 得我... 因为是我的名字
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞!
<adam8157> imtxc: 交钱给转运公司就行
<zer4tul> 两个土豪
<imtxc> adam8157: 额,好吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 乖
<freeflying> 壕蛋蛋 adam8157
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> adam8157, 你咋不帮我下单个东西
<adam8157> freeflying: 狒狒总
<adam8157> freeflying: 可以啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38315
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 玉兔月球车还活着
<adam8157> freeflying: 不过不给合单
<onlylove> imtxc: 土豪，来看看你买的表
<imtxc> onlylove: 还没到呢啊
<onlylove> imtxc: smzdm的连接
<imtxc> freeflying: 一个人好像只能用一次优惠券
<freeflying> adam8157, debian最终还是选择了systemd
<imtxc> onlylove: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/104835 cc freeflying
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Casio 卡西欧 PRW2500T-7CR 登山系列 男款太阳能电波表 $196.2（需用码，约￥1250）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<adam8157> freeflying: 暂时, 没被确认, 后续也可能再拿出来说
<onlylove> imtxc: 液晶屏的啊……以为是指针表
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 乖
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊,没有指针
<zer4tul> freeflying: 还有什么可选的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过有罗盘，这个不错
<zer4tul> freeflying: upstart?
<freeflying> zer4tul, 啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 对对对,我也觉得
<zer4tul> freeflying: 除了systemd以外，还有什么可以选？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我司前雇员Ian真是那啥啊, 投票不如他的意就要求弹劾主席, 只有他的意见是对的, 投票和他意见不一致就是无效的投票....
<zer4tul> 蛋蛋还在RH？
<adam8157> zer4tul: 不要学坏, 不在1
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 当妈睡觉吧
<zer4tul> freeflying: 我勒个去，果然是upstart
<zer4tul> 这不刚起床，就叫睡觉，你俩有一腿？
<freeflying> onlylove, vmware workstation最新版是啥
<jieroarchl> zer4tul: 。。。
<imtxc> zer4tul: 才看出来呀  lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 不知道啊……你去vmware看下好了，我不管那个，最近快被hadoop搞死了，智商被领导严重拉低
<freeflying> onlylove, 帮我下个啊
<zer4tul> imtxc: 嗯，刚看出来。我迟钝了
<freeflying> onlylove, 上那网站还要注册, 麻烦
<freeflying> adam8157, Ian Jackson?
<adam8157> freeflying: 是的
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 花样作死大赛 http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/134512.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ raskalov_vit: Шанхайская башня / Shanghai Tower
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是表盘太大, 我hold起来有压力
<onlylove> freeflying: 新版是是10
<freeflying> onlylove, build no
<onlylove> freeflying: 我去内部网站瞅瞅去
<freeflying> onlylove,  有新的话搞个到百度网盘分享我吧
<freeflying> onlylove, 我选择用的10.0.1-1379776
<adam8157> roylez_: 节日快乐
<eexpress> adam8157: 搞基的节奏啊。imadper又不在
<eexpress> gtalk又不通
<adam8157> eexpress: ... 你要干啥
<eexpress> 给那家伙推荐软件。
<eexpress> email了
<adam8157> eexpress: 推荐啥软件? blued?
<eexpress> 。。给imadper。他喜欢的
<eexpress> 你别问了。
<onlylove> freeflying: 那个就行，新的，老实说，我被新版本的东西坑过，他们放出来的应该是比较好的，新的，天知道有没有稀奇古怪的问题
<adam8157> 我肯定猜对了
<eexpress> 去去
<freeflying> onlylove, 在新内核下编译不了模块啊
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 找号利器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455498 https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/bl ... torrent.pl 找magnet或者torrent 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-02-13 11:35
<freeflying> onlylove, 搞到没
<onlylove> freeflying: 咩，这边的biuld都是vsphere的，我再问问
<zer4tul> eexpress: 试了一下，没结果返回啊
<onlylove> 怎么都喜欢vmware的东西，那个谁，imtxc不也是原来没法用新的kernel么
<eexpress> zer4tul: 你会用？
<freeflying> onlylove, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6923621/
<zer4tul> eexpress: 试了一下而已
<onlylove> freeflying: 最新的vmtools的source好像是11年的？我吃饭的时候去问下吧
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 为什么我的服务器会自动重启? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455499 用last命令后显示"reboot system boot 3.11.0-15-generi thu feb 13 07:58-10:03"?这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jia-jp — 2014-02-13 11:39
<freeflying> gfrog, facetime只能在手机上用? ipad上不能?
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然可以啊
<gfrog> freeflying: mac上也有facetime
<gfrog> freeflying: 表示带宽足够的时候facetime真是绝赞，画质好还没延迟，声像不同步这种事更是没有的
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  12:12 
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 愚蠢的决定 : 艾丽莎郑重地对女友说:"你拒绝嫁给阿里克是犯了一个大错误,现在他和我结婚了。""这并不奇怪。当我拒绝他时,他就说,由于痛苦,他会做出一些极其愚蠢的事！ "
<adam8157> > joke
<^k^> adam8157: 老娘才不干这么龌龊的事 : 和男友去吃饭,天太热,没什么味口,就点了凉黄瓜,然后男友一脸暧昧地看着我。 等我明白是什么意思时,一个巴掌把他拍飞:老娘才不干这么龌龊的事,放着现成的不用,去找替代品！
<adam8157> ......
<onlylove> freeflying: Tech Preview要不
<onlylove> freeflying: release的就俩，一个是官网的，另一个就这个
<onlylove> freeflying: 10.0.1.42480
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1036413
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 美国驻南非领馆官员拒付嫖资遭刺死 卖淫女被判无罪 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<freeflying> onlylove, tech preview的可以
<onlylove> freeflying: 有快点的盘不……百度略慢的样子，公司有squid，很多端口不能用，ftp直接挂掉
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们家的ios设备上都用的一个apple id, 互相之间能用facetime和imessagern不
<freeflying> onlylove, 你挑个吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个没试过……
<freeflying> gfrog, 难道家里每个人都搞个apple id?
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊，这样icloud也不冲突了，空间还多几倍
<freeflying> gfrog, 那我已经注册了的ipad还可以吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 没问题，不过就是麻烦点，好几个地方需要重新登录
<freeflying> gfrog, 比如?
<gfrog> freeflying: 我记得app store，find my phone之类的都是独立的，需要重登录
<freeflying> gfrog, 可以先注册icloud账号吗
<gfrog> freeflying: icloud的也是apple id吧？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我记得id都一样，但是每个都需要单独登录而已
<savr> freeflying: can you put out a memo for all chinese developers?
<savr> freeflying: please don't make bootloaders chinese only
<savr> 6 billion people can't read a word of chinese
<savr> maybe even a few hundred million chinese can't read chinese
<savr> bilingual or english only
<adam8157> 拜中国开发者联盟主席猴总
<October21> a
<October21> adam8157: 什么情况？
<adam8157> October21: 逗乐呢
<freeflying> adam8157, 你妹
<freeflying> adam8157, 这人是谁
<adam8157> freeflying: lol
<October21> adam8157: 我指的是那几段英语
<adam8157> freeflying: 不鸡到, 我印象里是个外国留学生, 北航的
<freeflying> gfrog, ipad 上咋转换apple id
<October21> freeflying: 你可以找客服吧？
<onlylove> freeflying: 哪个先传好就给你哪个地址吧，百度抽风突然快了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我记不太清楚了，app store那里先logout看看。
<October21> 既然花了钱
<gfrog> freeflying: facetime那里有登录选项么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 没
<adam8157> reset
<freeflying> adam8157, reset我又要重装好多软件
<freeflying> onlylove, 好
<freeflying> gfrog, 昨晚给garmin的客服打了一个小时电话, 才帮我搞好设置wifi的问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上
<freeflying> gfrog, 这二货的软件做的真烂
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 幸亏skype可以免费打米帝800
<freeflying> gfrog, gv居然不支持直接打电话了
<gfrog> freeflying: 好久木有玩儿这些玩意了
<gfrog> freeflying: 去交警队伏法去了…… 妈蛋，停在停车场上还被贴了条
<onlylove> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/205123
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Toshiba 东芝 L50-AT03W 笔记本 15.6英寸 4299元包邮_易迅网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<onlylove> gfrog: 违规？在外地？
<gfrog> onlylove: 派出所贴的条，网上查不到
<onlylove> gfrog: 有可能是乱贴的，三亚什么的地方经常有
<onlylove> gfrog: 专贴外地车
<October21> onlylove: 这让我想起别人的奥迪被砸了
<onlylove> October21: 奥迪？
<onlylove> October21: 奥迪不是德国货么，砸那做啥
<onlylove> October21: 砸个丰田本田啥的还有理由
<October21> onlylove: 农村些人比较富，就……
<October21> onlylove: 仇富嘛
<nyfair> 话说明天元宵节，乃们回家吃汤圆么
<onlylove> 百度的网敢不敢给力点
<onlylove> nyfair: 去你家吃成不
<nyfair> onlylove: 新天地旁，月租15k，何如？
<nyfair> onlylove: 你天天去也没关系
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: NB
<freeflying> gfrog, 非现场不用着急交
<adam8157> nyfair: NB
<freeflying> gfrog, 年审前去工行交掉就好了
<onlylove> nyfair: 15K月租……说起来，我对上海没概念啊……我在帝都
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你领教过那地段了哈
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 洋妞真多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 知道nyfair家大业大了吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 错了，新天地都是洋太太
<nyfair> adam8157: 这价钱放这地段绝对算channel内优惠价了吧
<adam8157> afk, lunch
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 啧啧，明天照例又是去那里吃饭
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 有啥推荐么
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 别把新天地想得高大上，多得是各类阿三黑叔叔来找碧池猎艳的
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我回家吃汤圆，你问我？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 阿三...黑叔...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不用想...现在天天路过，小时候倒马桶...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我知道啊，小时候我也倒过
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你有局限性，小时候我们穿短裤在那里路边冲澡呢
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 这你没玩过吧
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1000215.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【东芝L50-AK15W】东芝（TOSHIBA） L50-AK15W 15.6英寸笔记本（i7-4700MQ 8G 1TB GT740M 2G独显 WIN8)雪晶白【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> 靠……带系统的居然比不带系统的便宜，京东搞毛
<sjd_zeus> 求推荐个8寸的平板
<onlylove> 这个本子比起联想的那个i5+750M的一点不弱，还便宜了接近1K
<onlylove> 谁TM告诉我，百度总是暂停算那样
<palomino|working> google nexus 8?
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 那也没办法，以前那地方夏天这样洗澡方便
<palomino|working> 或者ipad mini 2?
<onlylove> http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index351198.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【联想Y400N-IFI T】报价_参数_图片_论坛_lenovo IdeaPad Y400N-IFI（T）联想笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> 不过750M的显存128bit的确实比740M的64强太多了
<sjd_zeus> ipad mini 2我有一个了
<freeflying> NND, 上回换apple id国家没问题
<sjd_zeus> 我想搞个安卓或者windows系统的，存储空间大点的
<freeflying> 今天新注册了个,换成美国的非要我的信用卡号
<freeflying> palomino|working, 有啥靠谱的美国信用卡和地址生成的方法不
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 完全不知道
<palomino|working> 那种虚拟信用卡行么
<freeflying> palomino|working, 那是啥
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马瞅一眼那个联想和东芝的比较
<palomino|working> payoneer freeflying
<onlylove> g 虚拟信用卡
<^k^> onlylove: 虚拟信用卡 http://lmgtfy.com/ |虚拟信用卡|有两个含义，一种被称为虚拟VISA信用卡（Virtual Credit Card），是针对 没有国际信用卡或者因担心信用卡付款安全的用户需要国外网上购物、激活各类 |...|
<palomino|working> 1366x768... onlylove
<palomino|working> 这种可恶的分辨率
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没办法啊……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 老实说，联想的显卡好很多
<onlylove> palomino|working: 而且那么小的屏，分辨率太好没啥大意思
<palomino|working> 主要是看文字清晰
<palomino|working> 上网或者写代码的时候特爽
<onlylove> palomino|working: 玩游戏就不爽了
<palomino|working> 额。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 分辨率上去了，显存跟不上
<onlylove> palomino|working: 而且64bit的
<palomino|working> 打游戏时换低点分辨率凑合一下啦。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 液晶不用标准分辨率……你眼睛还好？
<palomino|working> 没问题啊
<palomino|working> 好比显示屏是3200x1800的
<palomino|working> 完全可以用1600x900打游戏啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 就用虚拟的visa卡呗
<imtxc> freeflying: 中行卡, 财付通还有AE虚拟卡
<freeflying> imtxc, 你有吗
<freeflying> imtxc, 借我个用用啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 液晶屏不用推荐分辨率，我就俩字，模糊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我有中行的卡
<freeflying> imtxc, 建行没有这项服务
<imtxc> freeflying: 什么时候用
<palomino|working> 打游戏无所谓啊 onlylove
<gadmyth> 你们好
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有所谓，我看着眼睛难受
<palomino|working> ppi足够高也不怎么模糊
<imtxc> freeflying: 对了,你要买多少钱的东西,我不知道我的额度能不能抗住?
<onlylove> freeflying: 看私聊
<onlylove> imtxc: 准备被刷爆吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 我只注册apple id用
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不过我遇到不少显示器，设置1024*768的分辨率，字体还算可以，很纳闷
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那都是宽屏液晶啊
<onlylove> 度娘没完了还，来回折腾我
<imtxc> freeflying: 虚拟卡需要不
<yunfan> imtxc: 推荐个天线能力强大的路由 价格要适当 别推荐土豪玩具
<sjd_zeus> kindle fire hdx国内还没卖呀
<imtxc> yunfan: 我也在找..
<yunfan> imtxc: 上次你不是说要买一个么
<imtxc> yunfan: 这不还没买到,过年回家路由器信号太弱都愁坏我了
<imtxc> freeflying: 不对,貌似谁申请的就是谁的名字啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 壕妹子
<yunfan> imtxc: 快去找 别聊天了
<yunfan> imtxc: 你的心理价位多少？
<imtxc> yunfan: 100
<yunfan> imtxc: 我的范围是 <200
<yunfan> 有的话通知我下
<imtxc> ok
<freeflying> imtxc, 暂时搞定了
<imtxc> .
<yunfan> 擦了 原来sim卡可以无线更新code
<huntxu> adam8157: 给老婆买多了一个kpw2
<adam8157> huntxu: 买多了一个...
<huntxu> adam8157: 好吧，你不是南方语系人群，所以觉得有问题
<yunfan> adam8157: 我买了个皮套 结果套不上去
<adam8157> huntxu: 多买一个送我
<huntxu> adam8157: 799，一代特价啊
<huntxu> yunfan: 288那個？
<adam8157> huntxu: 竟然买一代!
<huntxu> adam8157: 讓你買
<yunfan> huntxu: 98的 不过40多买的
<huntxu> adam8157: 我買的是2
<adam8157> huntxu: 我有kindle touch
<huntxu> yunfan: ...288的網站上評價不差啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 最近在看金瓶梅词话
<yunfan> kindle fire如何？
<huntxu> adam8157: 再來一個kpw2吧，屏幕大點
<yunfan> 我看评测 续航第一就是pad mini 第二就是kindle fire了
<huntxu> yunfan: 不怎樣，需要平板的話還是ipad吧
<huntxu> yunfan: nexus 7/10也可以考慮
<yunfan> huntxu: ipad没什么on board IDE
<yunfan> nexus 7 二代 评测说续航掉下来了
<yunfan> 除非买一代
<adam8157> 我倒是觉得kindle fire hdx 8.9"不错
<huntxu> adam8157: 我覺得fire的屏幕不好，太閃了
<huntxu> 晃眼睛
<yunfan> huntxu: android里装个 terminal IDE 在俩面开发andriod app都可以
<yunfan> 那里面带的vim还定制了java的支持 额
<huntxu> roylez: 傻樂
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐节日快乐
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 显卡intel GMA HD300的驱动安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455501 在惠普G4-1302TU本上安装UBUNTU12.04，遇上了显卡驱动的安装困难， 显卡型号intel GMA HD300 。请高手指点，不胜感激。 统计信息: 发表于 由 davil2000 — 2014-02-13 14:15
<yunfan> 如果用LD重载把一些程序的文件读写给改掉 那不就可以直接跑云服务了么  adam8157
<yunfan> 不过貌似直接写c的人可以直接调syscall绕过去 额
<roylez> adam8157: 啥节？
<adam8157> roylez: 2 13     LOOOOOOOOOOOL
<roylez> adam8157: 你过节，213节
<roylez> adam8157: 鸭烤了没？
<adam8157> roylez: 没懂
<roylez> adam8157: 雅思考了没
<adam8157> roylez: 名都没报呢
<roylez> adam8157: 赶紧啊，我坐等看戏呢
<adam8157> ...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你要考雅思？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板早.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 蛙蛙早
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 乖
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 糊涂虚早
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 居然不叫蛋蛋0-0
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 什么???
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 你是谁?
<zenNamaste> 傻ee不在呀.
<zenNamaste> ee的新脚本写的真好
<roylez> zenNamaste: 神级的渣好不
<zenNamaste> roylez: 实用
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 啥脚本
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 输番号, 得种子
<roylez> zenNamaste: .......
<adam8157> ......
<roylez> zenNamaste: 他给我也推荐过....
 * zenNamaste 咩哈哈哈哈蛤
<zenNamaste> roylez: lol~
<zenNamaste> roylez: 但是你太虚了, 所以没用?
<roylez> zenNamaste: 我瞧不起
<zenNamaste> roylez: ... 反正就是没用嘛
<zenNamaste> roylez: 啥来的? 我上班呢, 不敢点开...
<roylez> zenNamaste: 全英文没图片的
<zenNamaste> roylez: ... ... 我还是不太相信... 不敢...
 * zenNamaste 干活去...
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 我输游戏番号，能出渣雷链接么，那个有种子时间久了也没用啊
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 不能吧. ... ...
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 有种子, 就能用迅雷离线看了呀
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 渣雷离线现在不买会员不能离线下载了，没意思
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 能离线看
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 我又不要看
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 百度网盘也能离线下载呀
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 而且离线二压的
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 这倒是.
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 所以我不是度娘云好么
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 百度网盘能原画
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 几年前的古董靠不了度娘，但是渣雷有
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 恩, 不过迅雷收费
<nyfair> 但是3个月前渣雷不是还免费提供10g离线空间么
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 现在变成1pb离线空间，但是不开会员没得下载
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 是的, 所以1pb没毛用
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 度娘都大打免费牌了，它把免费的离线下载去掉是脑抽了？
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 确实很多人渣雷vip到期后转用度娘了
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 是呀.
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 度娘的空间也不小的
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 2tb
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 是啊，你看现在的网盘分享，基本都度娘了，迅雷快船基本看不到
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女渣渣
<nyfair> roylez: 你才是腐女，你全家都是腐女
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38318
 * iIlL10Oo 3.8.0-35-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 01:25:33 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 13.04 ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 男子因写色情小说被判一年缓刑
<imtxc> 啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 竹席和他爸注定不能是腐女了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ee 还写过这么好的脚本? 在哪呢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/blob/master/get-torrent.pl
<^k^> ⇪ t: eexp-bin/get-torrent.pl at master · eexpress/eexp-bin · GitHub
<nyfair> onlylove: 次奥，那我过年时刚做了个黄油的汉化补丁不是也危险了？
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 是的.
 * adam8157 继续蹭好人的迅雷离线
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，求共享
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你孩子买了没
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 我想问问各位前辈，开源驱动UVD vdpau CPU占用率很低吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455503 为啥，我这边用vdpau， CPU占用率怎么就那么高呢？ 不清楚啊，不清楚啊，不清楚啊！ 好纠结。 开源驱动虽说解码能力多了不少，但是怎么感觉和catalyst的vaapi比起来，差好多啊！
<^k^>  ─> 错觉么，哪里弄错了，求前辈指导个方向 统计信息: 发表于 由 天羽美羽 — 2014-02-13 14:59
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 买了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 本来还在纠结是n14还是k19
<nyfair> ee这脚本不行啊，我给几点建议
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不哦过最终还是买了n14
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<nyfair> 搜种子别去海盗湾，btdigg
<nyfair> 拿番号别去那种个人骗美刀站点，去dmm
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 良心脚本
<zenNamaste> nyfair: dmm全称?
<nyfair> zenNamaste: dmm.co.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: 年齢認証 - DMM.R18 (@ dmm.co.jp)
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 赞.
<imtxc> nyfair: 赞
<zenNamaste> adam8157: imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/411809  不来一分?
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Hennessy 轩尼诗 VSOP干邑白兰地 40°700ml 269元包邮（319-50）_优惠_食品保健_什么值得买
<imtxc> nyfair: 想找那种有中文字幕的种子哪里找
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 喝不起
<imtxc> 不会喝
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 话说我上dmm是玩舰娘，绝对不是看某些少儿不宜的东西，你们要理解
<nyfair> imtxc: 我懂日文，你问不懂日文的去
<zenNamaste> ny
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 哦, 那你看少儿不宜的东西都是去别的地方咯?
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 明白.
<imtxc> nyfair: 把你看一些少儿不宜的东西的网址公布出来吧
<nyfair> imtxc: 我买正版的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 目测那个脚本是神仔写的
<zenNamaste> .... ....
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女果然牛啊
<NWMonster> dmm.com其实很健康
<alvin_rxg> Title: DMM.com DVDレンタル、通販、動画配信、FX等の総合サイト (@ dmm.com)
<NWMonster> 别老上dmm.co.jp
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我没有乱说啊, http://imagebin.org/293041
<roylez> NWMonster: 大mimi dot com
<roylez> nyfair: 为毛腐女你会泥轰文
<imtxc> nyfair: 先会了泥轰文才腐的吧?
<adam8157> 卧槽 一打开就高能
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，你上什么网站了？
<onlylove> adam8157: 咋样，是不是被激励了
<nyfair> 新世界的大门
<nyfair> 万恶之源
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38321
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 流言称微软考虑整合Android应用
<palomino|working> 微软给wp装个虚拟机就搞定了吧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你打开什么了?
<huntxu> adam8157: getfattr是ACL的東西？ zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不鸡岛
<imtxc> adam8157: 等那货出关了再给你钱还是? 不然万一睡了还得付款一次麻烦
<October21> palomino|working: 要是这样，阿里云就正名了
<adam8157> huntxu: 不鸡到
<adam8157> imtxc: 好
<palomino|working> 阿里云那系统还有人用啊。。。
<zenNamaste> acl是啥?
<nyfair> ubuntu touch都有人用，阿里云怎么会没有
<October21> palomino|working: 还有装机发售的
<palomino|working> 阿里云超烂啊
<^k^> zenNamaste: define:acl http://lmgtfy.com/ Annual end of summer event held in Austin, Texas. Program schedule, photographs, rules, travel information, ticket information, and merchandise. [ Requires |...|
<palomino|working> 我同事买来都直接刷成android
<zenNamaste> yaourt -Qo `which getfattr`  =>   /usr/bin/getfattr is owned by attr 2.4.47-1
<October21> nyfair: 能打电话不？
<nyfair> October21: 你想干嘛
<October21> palomino|working: 还可以刷？
<palomino|working> 可以啊
<palomino|working> 原先最早那款
<October21> nyfair: 我的机子有移植但不能通话
<palomino|working> 叫啥来着。。
<palomino|working> 天语w800?
<nyfair> October21: 靠，你个屌丝，我还以为你想现在打电话给我
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 是的.
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 渣 man 5 attr
<palomino|working> 买来摆弄了一会儿
<October21> 刷机得有人做rom
<palomino|working> 界面挺卡的
<freeflying> imtxc, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003MOIVI4?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<palomino|working> 有同型号的android rom October21
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 然后呢?
<huntxu> nyfair: 球電話號碼
<onlylove> October21: 自己动手，刷坏了再买新的
<imtxc> 又是啥毒物
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 巨费流量
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 沒有然後了
<palomino|working> 没错 zenNamaste
<October21> onlylove: 我也想弄，技术是一方面，开放也是重点
<imtxc> freeflying: 估计我昨儿买的都发货了
<October21> nyfair: 你真是妹纸？
<adam8157> imtxc: 然
<October21> nyfair: 这反应很想啊？
<October21> nyfair: 这反应很像啊？
 * imtxc 第一次海淘,求一个月能到,求免睡
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你不找我顺丰..
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 昨儿你不在
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我昨天也买了鞋了
<onlylove> imtxc: 被睡的都是长得好看的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那我就放心了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不排除有重口味的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我见有人海淘笔记本，对方发货用的西红柿箱子……这种很难被税
<October21> onlylove: 进口食物也检查吧？
<October21> 看到新闻上有人买了直升飞机
<October21> 也想通过这种方式
<October21> 结果被发现了
<onlylove> 直升飞机……
<October21> 小型的，被拆开的
<NWMonster> 靠人肉带，最划算
<onlylove> http://www.chiphell.com/thread-790102-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ （迟到的开箱）追求高品质理念带来的惬意生活——NEC LAVIE X - 笔记本电脑 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<October21> NWMonster: 怎么丢东西啊？
<NWMonster> October21: drop
<October21> 哦
<October21> 捡了太多东西
<October21> 我捡了14个圣火令
<NWMonster> 感觉nec的本毫无设计感，不过质量比sony的低端本强太多了
<October21> 结果别人不收
<NWMonster> 我去。。。垃圾小王子啊
<NWMonster> 。。。
<NWMonster> 捡点卖的出去的
<October21> get all
<NWMonster> 我最屌一次，直接在地上捡了5gold
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • To The Moon for Linux 中文汉化测试第一版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455504 中文测试第一版（alpha1）已制作完毕，请各位测试，主要测试对话是否有bug以及游戏运行是否有bug，部分对话未汉化，正在找原因。 下载地址：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1kTI6VZp 本次测试仅仅包含
<October21> NWMonster: 别人说东西够了，不要了
<October21> 但我看一个 1 gold 啊
<NWMonster> :P
<NWMonster> 赶紧捡走啊
<October21> 我上次捡了 100 干粮
<October21> 30 奶壶
<October21> 结果之后我闲逛被财主家狗咬死了
<nyfair> 每次我觉得微博智硬的时候，qq空间总会跳出来告诉我有更加弱智的
<nyfair> 每次我觉得qq空间智硬的时候，人人网都会化解我的疑问
<October21> 刷得太厉害，我都没看清怎么死的
<October21> 这个惨啊
<October21> NWMonster: 你什么门派的？
<October21> 我不想加入门派
<onlylove> 男:妹子咱见个面吧，没别的意思，就是请你吃顿饭。 女:真的？去哪吃，什么档次的？ 男:只要妹子赏脸，全城饭店随你点。 女:恐怕我点的地方你没能力请我。 男:相信哥的实力。 女:好吧，去你家，让你媳妇给我做。 男:…. 女：让你吹牛逼
<NWMonster> October21: 全真
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 顺丰的运费不便宜也
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 2胖, 70
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 顺丰是贵的
<October21> 不入门派，可以干什么？
 * adam8157 喝啤酒
<onlylove> adam8157: 冻不死？
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 如何解决No module named CommandNotFound.util import crash_gurad？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455506 请问各位大神，谁遇到过”No module named CommandNotFound.util import crash_gurad“这样的问题，是什么原因引起的？要如何解决呢？谢谢了！小弟刚刚接触python，用的版本是2.7.6 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 exlifeen — 2014-02-13 15:43
<adam8157> onlylove: 怎么会冻?
<onlylove> adam8157: 啤酒那么凉
<adam8157> onlylove: 不存在
<zenNamaste> 加热之后再喝
<onlylove> 反正我现在是一点酒都不能沾
 * zenNamaste 我也不喝酒... 感觉30以下喝酒的多是基佬
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你看，自求多福了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 什么?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 有人+o了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那怎么了, 我现在没o了
<NWMonster> October21: 有不用加入门派的人物，听说天龙是福利最多的门派
<October21> NWMonster: 我福源很高了
<NWMonster> October21: 跟那个没关系，主要是练功快，武功高，任务难度低下
<October21> 我就当普通百姓，我在买垃圾了，希望圣火令能卖出去
<October21> 14 old 啊
<October21> NWMonster: 记错了是十两黄金
<October21> NWMonster: 可惜扬州的天上人间不收了
<zenNamaste> 天上人间...
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 zenNamaste
 * jieroarchl 现在就是个废物
 * zenNamaste 反抱 jieroarchl 
 * zenNamaste 现在就是个驴
<zenNamaste> 是/
<NWMonster> October21: 呵呵
<zenNamaste> s/个/头/
 * iMadper 擦, 按错了
<jieroarchl> iao: 。。。
<iMadper> jieroarchl: 我有个命令, 我自己写的, /iao
<iMadper> jieroarchl: 结果打成了 /nick iao了
<iMadper> 真是白痴
<October21> NWMonster: 你看看有收的地方
<jieroarchl> iMadper: 哦。
<October21> 给别人算了
<jieroarchl> iMadper: /iao 就是 显露自己么
<NWMonster> October21: 去当铺
 * jieroarchl 狂踹 roylez
 * jieroarchl 就是想踢 roylez
<October21> NWMonster: 当铺说不敢收魔教之物
<iMadper> jieroarchl: 是的.
<imtxc> October21: NWMonster 什么好玩的游戏
<October21> imtxc: MUD
<nyfair> October21: 北大侠客行？
<October21> 嗯
<nyfair> 不玩
<iMadper> imtxc: 一听就知道是mud, 不心动
<nyfair> jieroarchl: 16级轻松通了lair和orc，回到main dungeon被个kobold吹毒针毒死了，尼玛这游戏我不玩了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的巴洛法路由器无线信号穿墙怎么样
<iMadper> imtxc: 一般
<iMadper> imtxc: 我放在厅里, 我在自己屋子里收  -53
<imtxc> iMadper: 那果然一般
<nyfair> imtxc: 巴罗发是哪家？buffalo?
<iMadper> 就是巴法络
<onlylove> 掉线了……
<imtxc> 难道我一直读错顺序了?
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么精彩东西
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<imtxc> onlylove: 没啥啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不说我晚上看log去
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在看也没啥啊, 内容就在前面20行之类
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 恩。这就是说的垃圾。刚才被打倒 -3/205 hp
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 英雄也会在阴沟里翻船
<jieroarchl>  nyfair 你知道我以前 ogre 17级下 shoals:5 台阶，直接下去被围上来就死了。
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 后来我把 20级作为ogre去shoal的安全级别
<jieroarchl> ny
<jieroarchl> nyfair: 不玩了。不玩了。让你勾引回来试试能不能到 15rune
<roylez> nyfair: 擦，你也是高手啊
 * adam8157 热死了
<roylez> 热死个蛋蛋
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 你上锅了，是煮还是煎？
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 北京热
<roylez> adam8157: 比东京还热？
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 昨天太阳能热水器，从40度到66度。
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 哦。是前天
<maplebeats> adam8157: 冷。。
<aiya> 问下这个bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory 是内存爆了？
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: MS 可以作为你的简称么
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 或者Ms
<maplebeats> jieroarchl: 我的简称是TT
<jieroarchl> maplebeats:  ms.tt
<jieroarchl> maplebeats: 我想要挂掉。
 * adam8157 热死了
<aiya> 我想问下各位  我装的centos 内存8G  我想让内存瞬间占满有撒子办法没的哟
<maplebeats> adam8157: 下个月我要去买自行车
<maplebeats> aiya: 写个c程序一直申请内存
<adam8157> maplebeats: 那也不行
<aiya> 可惜我不是程序员0.0
<maplebeats> adam8157: 那要怎么做
<adam8157> maplebeats: 内核模块
<adam8157> maplebeats: libc有奇怪的处理让你成功不了
<aiya> 内核模块？
<iMadper> adam8157: 还是可以成功的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过好看你overcommit的设置
<freeflying> 平均跑步踏频:	169 spm
<freeflying> 最高跑步踏频:	182 spm
<freeflying> 平均垂直摆幅:	8.8 公分
<freeflying> 平均触地时间:	266 毫秒
<freeflying> 平均步幅:	0.87 米
<iMadper> adam8157: 可以一直占用到oom-killer灭掉他.
<adam8157> iMadper: 你可以试试直接C申请32TB, 竟然可以成功返回
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....
<freeflying> iMadper, ^^
<iMadper> adam8157: 成功很正常呀
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 赞. iphone的协处理器的功劳?
<freeflying> iMadper,  garmin的表啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦.
<iMadper> freeflying: iphone的协处理器能收集踏频的
<iMadper> aiya: 用过stress吗?
<iMadper> aiya: http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=stress   这个能帮你
<^k^> ⇪ t: RPM resource stress
<iMadper> aiya: 直接安装fedora的版本的就行, 我经常用.
<freeflying> iMadper, 那你还要有踏频传感器啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 很怪, 不需要
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • ubuntu13如何开80端口啊？求正解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455508 ubuntu13如何开80端口啊？安装authbind后，总出现应用访问一段时间不能访问了，什么原因啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jia-jp — 2014-02-13 17:02
<freeflying> iMadper, 内置了加速传感器, 三爽的也有
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我是161 steps/min
<iMadper> aiya: 别私聊
<onlylove> 不能用C就用java嘛
<iMadper> 用c就行.
<iMadper> java有内置的oom-killer, 还得设置.
<freeflying> iMadper, http://connect.garmin.com/activity/444541996
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Untitled by cynics at Garmin Connect - Details Untitled by cynics at Garmin Connect - Details
<iMadper> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=2224826787&spm=a1z09.5.0.0.02xhvm  有用吗?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 包邮买1送1 迈克达威McDavid髌骨带篮球羽毛球加压运动护膝414R 髌骨带全年热销突破--1万5千件。NBA护具 适合篮球、羽毛球、网球乒乓球、跑步、健身等运动照成的轻微髌骨磨损、髌骨软化、髌骨腱鞘炎、篮球膝、跳跃膝、髌骨下端疼痛等情况。开放式尼龙搭扣设计可以自由调节压
<^k^>  ─> 力，可以减轻跳跃、跑步项目运动员膝盖髌骨腱鞘炎等所造成的的疼痛，促进理疗康复恢复运动机能。 价格:92.00 元
<freeflying> iMadper, 不知道啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我买了, 不过还没送到
<iMadper> freeflying: 论坛上说效果很好
<freeflying> iMadper, 你正好试试效果
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩. 好用的话告诉你
<imtxc> freeflying, gfrog, iMadper 帝都买自行车的地儿在哪里呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 夏天应该比护膝好用.
<iMadper> imtxc: 潘家园
<freeflying> imtxc, 清华西门
<iMadper> imtxc: 鸭子桥
<imtxc> 那不是卖眼睛儿的地方么
<iMadper> imtxc: 呸
<iMadper> imtxc: 潘家园是卖假古董的地方
<freeflying> iMadper, 我还是以后少跑, 每次5-6km
<freeflying> iMadper, 不加距离了
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 我现在也是这个距离.
<freeflying> iMadper, 等体重降到70以内再考虑加量了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你bmi多少?
<freeflying> iMadper, 没测过
<freeflying> iMadper, 来试试facetime, 我咋一直用不了呢
<freeflying> iMadper, 我的 apple id
<iMadper> freeflying: 好.
<iMadper> freeflying: 你说
<freeflying> iMadper, iMessage我也用不了, 不知道为啥
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么用呀?
<freeflying> iMadper, 我也不知道呢
<freeflying> iMadper, 等基蛙来问问他看
<imtxc> freeflying: imessage 不需要apple id就能用啊
<imtxc> freeflying, freeflying 给手机发短信就行
<imtxc> 短信是蓝颜色就是 iMessage
<nyfair> roylez: 在石头汤的top-combo上都有我名字啊，你说呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 刚跟同事试了一下, 可以
<iMadper> freeflying: 本来不行, 不过让他在设置里面把权限什么的都打开了, 就可以了
<freeflying> iMadper, 开了啥权限
<iMadper> freeflying: 就是设置 -> facetime -> 可通过 Facetime 与您联系的方式 -> 选中你的邮箱
<iMadper> freeflying: 如果没有, 添加一个
<freeflying> iMadper, 我选了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总果然发财了就各种添大件儿
 * iMadper 膜拜候总
<freeflying> adam8157, 哪里有添置大件啊
<iMadper> 侯总好顶赞
<imtxc> 添水果了还不是大件儿?
<imtxc> adam8157: 李老板用的哪家转运哦?
<adam8157> imtxc: 百通风雷
<HTW> hello
<^k^> HTW:点点点.  17:44 
<HTW> hello
<^k^> HTW:点点点.  17:45 
<HTW> Where you from
<HTW> ?
<HTW> I'm from china
<onlylove> HTW: Then speak Chinese
<KAO> that's great “then speak chinese"
 * adam8157 linkedin上拒绝猎头加好友请求, 然后ta直接发了jd过来....  cc MeaCulpa 
<adam8157> 邮件还是一样的烂
<KAO> 哈哈，这不是扯淡吗
<HTW> 大家在聊啥？
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 都没猎头找我
<adam8157> freeflying: 找不起你
<onlylove> adam8157: 我没有linkedin，是不是也申请个啊
<nyfair> onlylove: linkedin垃圾邮件超级多，我已经后悔注册帐号了
<onlylove> nyfair: 主要是我没见这么坚持的猎头 cc adam8157
<nyfair> onlylove: 约炮的都有
<onlylove> nyfair: 内容还真丰富
<adam8157> nyfair: 那些邮件都可以关... 我就都关了
<nyfair> adam8157: 我呼吁方教授把它墙了
<onlylove> nyfair: 方教授不是校长了
<freeflying> adam8157, 忽悠吧, 我薪水还没你高
<onlylove> nyfair: 你应该呼吁现任校长
<adam8157> freeflying: 忽悠吧 哼
<freeflying> adam8157, 真的
<onlylove> freeflying: 但是你title比adam高……
<adam8157> 哼
<nyfair> 是啊，祝方教授早日战胜病魔，另祝病魔早日战胜李开复
<onlylove> freeflying: 然后猎头想当然认为，薪水更高，找不起
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38325
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 荷兰警方突袭丝绸之路替代乌托邦，逮捕数人
<freeflying> onlylove, 我title也没他高的
<onlylove> 这网站真脆弱
<onlylove> freeflying: 那难道是猎头看不上你？
<freeflying> onlylove, 他都是senior, 我只是一般屌丝码农
<freeflying> onlylove, 是啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 找adam学习下，怎么才能混senior职位
<freeflying> onlylove, 他不教的
<onlylove> ……真小气
<adam8157> 我不是senior...
<imtxc> 膜拜 senior adam8157
<onlylove> adam8157: 人的意思是，找你的职位都是senior
<freeflying> onlylove, imtxc adam8157下一步的目标是staff
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总休的臊我
 * imtxc 下班
<onlylove> 准备下班，再磨蹭又要有事情做了
<coollink> 好高啊
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/430/4304429.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 售价14999元 东芝KIRA今日10点京东开卖_东芝 KIRA-AT01S（月光银）_笔记本新闻-中关村在线
<onlylove> 亲们，土豪机来了
<coollink> 高不可攀的
<coollink> 2014年02月
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/432/4329988_all.html#p4331306
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 全面秒杀苹果Air 超高清东芝KIRA首测_东芝 KIRA-AT01S（月光银）_笔记本评测-中关村在线
<coollink> Intel 酷睿i7 4500U 13.3英寸 2560x1440 1.8GHz 8GB（8GB×1） DDR3L 低电压版. 256GB SSD固态硬盘 Intel GMA HD 4400
<coollink> 最高睿频：3000MHz  总线规格：DMI 5 GT/s  三级缓存：4MB 核心架构：Haswell  核心/线程数：四核心/八线程  制程工艺：22nm  指令集：AVX，64bit   功耗：15W
<coollink> 插槽数量：1xSO-DIMM 最大内存容量：16GB
<coollink> 屏幕分辨率：2560x1440
<onlylove> 唉，不看了不看了，下班
<coollink> 上班几个小时？
<coollink> 吃饭
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 做了个梦，一个丰乳肥臀的少妇勾引一个书生，却被平常经常欺辱书生的3个壮汉给啪啪了，而书生被扔在了一边没反抗，醒来后顿悟百无一用是书生呀，还是当个壮汉好，还能啪啪少妇
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 造化
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 好久不见
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 嗯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://helmet.kafuka.org/noxico/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Noxico
<coollink> linux shell 脚本攻略，这书怎样？
<jusss> 20世纪末有位名叫薛定谔的学者将一只穿裙子的萝莉关在一密室里一小时,密室中有一个加热装置,加热装置由一个放射性原子核控制,这个放射性原子核在一个小时内有50%的可能性发生衰变.如果发生衰变,它将会发射出一个粒子将会触发这个加热装置,而萝莉在过热的情况下会脱掉内裤.一小时后密室打开,让萝莉出来,因为裙子挡到,
<jusss> 所以你无法直接判定她里面有没有穿内裤,不过一般都认为只有两种状态：不是穿着就是脱掉了,而薛定谔则认为：只要决定其内裤穿脱与否的量子波形函数没有因为揭开裙子而受到干扰,那么在将裙子掀开来确定内容前,裙子里面就同时存在着“穿与没穿”的状态,这现象被后世的人称之为“薛定谔的内裤”(Schrodinger's panty)在未掀开裙子之前,
<jusss> 内裤以叠加态存在,在掀开裙子的一瞬间,坍塌成穿着的内裤或没穿的内裤.当霍金听到这个佯谬后说道：“以后谁再提万恶的胖次理论,我就去中出那个萝莉!
<palomino|working> ....
<jusss> palomino|working: 在vps上面能不能建个smtp服务器？
<palomino|working> 能吧
<NWMonster> 猫变萝莉了。。。
<NWMonster> 想换个本，大家有什么推荐的吗？
<jusss> NWMonster: 你在岛国，当然买岛国产品呀
<devourfly> 看预算啊。
<NWMonster> jusss: 恩，不限产国了，普通预算2wrmb以内
<jusss> NWMonster: 擦，2万
<NWMonster> 本来想考虑mbpr的，不过感觉这玩意快更新了，要买肯定要再等等
<jusss> NWMonster: 我的才3千
<palomino|working> ...
<NWMonster> jusss: 以内啊，要是有3千的好本，也可以考虑啊
<palomino|working> 本来想推荐lavie z的,既然这么足的预算就算了...
<Router2> NWMonster panasonic let's note系列
<NWMonster> Router2: 那个本太商务了感觉。我是个码农啊
<NWMonster> palomino|working: 谢谢
<ofan> NWMonster: alianware
<ofan> jusss: 最近有啥好电影
<jusss> ofan: breathe in 2013
<NWMonster> ofan: 那个是游戏本吧？！
<jusss> ofan: 这段时间在看超感警探 the mentalist
<ofan> NWMonster: 你要什么本
<NWMonster> ofan: 自己也就写写程序
<ofan> NWMonster: chromebook
<NWMonster> jusss: 超感不错啊
<jusss> NWMonster: 嗯
<jusss> NWMonster: 我看到第三季了
<NWMonster> ofan: arm的本，没法用啊。。
<ofan> x86的
<NWMonster> jusss: 很久之前我追过，最近不知道还有更新没
<jusss> NWMonster: 有，貌似要结尾了
<NWMonster> ofan: 谢谢，我google些资料看看
<jusss> NWMonster: 第六季
<jusss> ofan: exim sendmail postfix qmail哪个配置简单？
<ofan> jusss: 都不用
<jusss> ofan: 自己建个邮局给别人发垃圾邮件又不怕被封号，多好
<ofan> jusss: 都什么年代了，用点高科技的东西吧
<NWMonster> jusss: 看来我缺的太多了已经
<jusss> ofan: 什么是高科技东西？
<jusss> ofan: gmail在天朝竟然被gfw啪啪啪
<jusss> s/竟然/经常
<ofan> jusss: 翻墙
<meeming> 这么多人啊。。不都是挂机的机器人吧。。
<lainme> 挂机，但不是机器人
<meeming> 。。。
<pocoyo> 都是机器人
<meeming> ...
<meeming> bot 会自己跟自己聊吗？
<pocoyo> 会说话的都是机器人
<meeming> 哇塞赛。。都这么聪明了~
<NWMonster> 其实我们都是机器人
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus没有显示语言栏选项，而且每个词都带空格，怎么破？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455509 删空格好累啊...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 ice-06 — 2014-02-13 21:30
<lainme> pocoyo: 好久不见
<pocoyo> lainme: 是啊 不常来这里 不过伊人仍在令人欣慰呀
<jusss> 。。
<meeming> bye all
<jusss> Please note that GitHub no longer supports Internet Explorer versions 7 or 8.
<jusss> 我ie8都不支持了，那人家ie6怎么活呀
<jusss> 好安静呀
<lincan> ....
<lincan> no bot
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装Ubuntu12.01 LTS 64 无法识别电脑的硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455512 我的电脑里有xp的系统，我在硬盘最后一部分留出来20G用来安装Ubuntu。 这20G是自由的，没有进行分区，也没盘符。也就是说，在window下看不到这个20G的盘。 我用的是光盘安装。 安装的时候，
<^k^>  ─> 我选择了手动安装的类型 结果进去后 安装启动引导器的设备： 是一个250G的盘。 因为我的笔记本电脑就是250的硬盘 所以，我怀疑根本就 …
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  22:07 
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:18 
<cuihao> jusss:点点点.  22:18
<jusss> lainme: 文件权限里那个rwsx 那个s是啥意思
<October21> suid
<October21> uid
<jusss> October21: 什么意思？
<jusss> 不懂。。。
<October21> jusss: 这是提示
<October21> 你速google之
<October21> set user id & set group id
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Mac OS 怎样安装GCC，G＋＋？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455513 苹果笔记本Mac OS，可以编译C／C＋＋程序么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 c_++ — 2014-02-13 22:16
<jusss> 扣扣邮箱提示 1987年9月14日21时07分，中国第一封电子邮件，从北京发往德国“越过长城，走向世界”。。。太讽刺了
<jusss> 我的exim4终于能向扣扣邮箱发邮件了
<jusss> October21: sbit是啥
<October21> jusss: 我也是一知半解，我是研究android root时粗略了解的
<jusss> October21: ...
<jusss> October21: android root后经常自动重启。。。
<October21> root就是给了suid
<jusss> October21: 一天能重启3次，我的小moto
<October21> jusss: 那是你没解决好
<jusss> October21: 后来再也不root了
<jusss> October21: 直接刷root版的rom比较好
<October21> 我是手动操作的，没有用xx助手
<jusss> October21: 手动操作？
<jusss> October21: adb?
<October21> jusss: 你了解root的原理就知道怎么回事
<October21> jusss: 嗯
<jusss> October21: 额，不知道。。。
<October21> adbd的提权，加入su这个内应，里应外合就办到了
<CyrusYzGTt> 时空重制 完成， 进入 时空涟漪 ，
<jusss> October21: sbit 是 sticky bit
<jiero> 过节啦？
<jiero> 各位都有情人吧
<lincan> 以root权限运行系统
<lincan> 不root也行， 有su也一样的。。
<jiero> 不一样，用 su 不能让别人的恶意脚本不经意的运行
<jiero> 其实还是一样
<jiero> 还有几个没睡觉等过节的？
<yeticry> 结了婚了还要过情人节吗？
<jusss> lincan: hi
<jusss> lincan: -rwsr-xr-x root root .... a    我以jusss用户运行a 怎么提示没找到文件。。。
<cuihao> 怎么运行的
<jusss> cuihao: 直接打a
<cuihao> ./a
<jusss> cuihao: 他在/usr/sbin/a
<jusss> cuihao: $PATH里有
<cuihao> 哦
<cuihao> 打 /usr/sbin/a 呢
<jusss> cuihao: 是我错了，jusss的$PATH里没有/usr/sbin
<jusss> cuihao: root的$PATH才有/usr/bin
<jusss> cuihao: jusss用exim4写给root的信竟然被exim4投递到了/var/mail/jusss里，这是怎么回事？
<jusss> cuihao: 不是应该投递到/var/mail/root吗
<cuihao> =。= 不懂mail机制……
<IronWard> jusss, 看看 /etc/aliases
<Saviga> 问下，请有在ubuntu下用apple magic mouse的？
<Saviga> 谁有在ubuntu下用apple magic mouse的？
<jusss> IronWard: 看不懂。。。
<jusss> IronWard:全是设的root,最后一行root:jusss
<IronWard> jusss, man exim4_files
<jusss> IronWard: 哦
<jusss> IronWard: 动态ip再买个域名能搭建smtp服务器吗？
<lincan> hi
<^k^> lincan:点点点.  23:58 
<Paulyoung> 各位，半夜好
<IronWard> jusss, 不能
<yeticry> 我的路由器能把动态IP绑定到树莓派上，当web服务器是可以的
<yeticry> smtp就不知道了
<yeticry> 绑定域名的话，有的路由器有花生壳
<Saviga> 哪位指教一下，苹果的魔鼠在ubuntu下怎么设置啊？
<yeticry> 这么高大上的东西见都没见过啊
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-14
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求助一个关于系统内置中文分词的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455516 mac中有个快捷键， [opt + 方向键] ，可以让光标以单词为单位进行跳转。（windows中其实也有。）如果是英文句子，系统会跳到上一个或者下一个空格处；如果是中文句子，系统会自动对中文进
<^k^>  ─> 行分词，并自动跳到上一个/下一个单词处。比如： 在这个句子中：“mac系统似乎有内置的中文分词|”，我们把光标放在最后，然后按 [ …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 菲律宾最大的移动网络公司加入Ubuntu phone阵营 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455519 菲律宾最大的移动网络已经加入了支持Ubuntu touch的运营商咨询组织。据报道：菲律宾Smart通信公司，有近5700万GSM网络用户，是迄今为止菲律宾唯一加入Ubuntu touch的运营商。 isis 之前已经有
<^k^>  ─> 3家大的运营商支持Ubuntu touch，包括T-Mobile、Verizon和中国联通。 转载自 http://imcn.me/html/y2014/17954.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinacnd — 2014-02- …
<jieroarchl> 汉语发明术语真麻烦，不能造字
<roylez> jieroarchl: 杰罗渣
<jieroarchl> roylez:  我能说你的名字么。。。
<jieroarchl> roylez:  作乐戏子
<jieroarchl> roylez: 破戏子
<jieroarchl> roylez: 竟然不作声了
<jieroarchl> roylez: 结婚了就不能割席子了。你改名吧
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 最近把dota2删了.控制不住自己啊. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455520 太好玩了,结果两个月来没干啥,就玩游戏了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-02-14 9:28
<sjd_zeus> kindle fire hdx 28号国内上市？
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 如果你这样喜欢看书，就买一个。http://imagebin.org/293210
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 你用的什么版本的，可以注册到中亚？
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 网上不是说美亚和日亚的hdx不能注册中亚吗？
<eexpress> 哪里注册到中亚了。官网买的。
<eexpress> 只是说，如果一周买这么多书，才值得买设备。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 设备只能看文学著作吧
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Kindle没法看图片？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 赞你的脚本 .
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 可以看图片.
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 哦...
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 用kindle看漫画很赞的
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 代码高亮呢？
<MeaCulpa>  hmm...
<MeaCulpa> 电子墨水看技术文档合适么
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: ... 估计只能显示粗体/非粗体
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 还有就是斜体什么的.
<MeaCulpa> 奥...Fire...
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 你说的fire呀? 那高亮没问题呀
<MeaCulpa> 恩，我说那只能fire了
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 恩.
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国内网上银行跨平台兼容性 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455522 陆景昊童鞋整理滴 http://segmentfault.com/a/1190000000408478 统计信息: 发表于 由 millenniumdark — 2014-02-14 10:01
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 看漫画，字太小了。不适合。
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 专门适合你的脚本
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: hmm.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/105059
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 手腕上的太阳系：Van Cleef & Arpels 梵克雅宝 Midnight Planétarium 高级限定腕表 $245000_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买吧, 少年
<imtxc> zenNamaste: NNND
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 挺好的
<eexpress> $24w? 你这是逼 imtxc 去当小白脸啊。
<sjd_zeus> kindle fire hdx 7寸看pdf文档舒服不？谁用过
<eexpress> 不舒服
<sjd_zeus> 8.9的才舒服？
 * zenNamaste 表示自己看pdf就没舒服过..
<eexpress> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 45191ms
<eexpress> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 52.257/52.403/52.673/0.228 ms
<eexpress> 这是为啥。time 45191ms
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我在xp的系统里面安装ubuntu12.04遇到了麻烦.... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455523 我下载的是ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386，我是用的VDM来安装的，但是我打开盘符值有两个选择，一个是“演示和完全安装”；还有一个是“了解更多”。我不知道怎么做。 请大神们指点指点
<^k^>  ─> ... 统计信息: 发表于 由 ╰向先森、、~ — 2014-02-14 10:35
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48819/ibm-layoffs
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ IBM 拉开裁员大幕 或波及上万员工 - 开源中国社区
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，捞钱的时候
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 额？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 你快去吧。
<MeaCulpa> 裁Engineer招云忽悠
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 去被裁？
<MeaCulpa> 来淘金的好时节啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 听 MeaCulpa 的啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 中国只需要更多忽悠
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48835/open-electronics-lewe
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ [图]笨重的多用开源生物识别腕带 LEWE - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 可是我不会啊
 * MeaCulpa 苦力忽悠跨界人才求带走！
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 求去贵摸镀金
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不怎么招人...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 要么来写Java?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不会java
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 会用c写hello world
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...连我都会
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我还会用perl写
 * jieroarchl 会用 html 写 hello world
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 别真相啊……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: nb
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 会perl好啊，吃香
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 鬼
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就会这一句
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我要是会perl早就西装笔挺出入金主了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: helloworld这种程度也算么……
<newborn> #!/usr/bin/perl 只会写这个
<yunfan> imtxc: do有新加坡机房了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那样我会很多语言，包括不限于ruby python lisp等等
 * zenNamaste 
 * zenNamaste 不会lisp的hello world, 只会elisp的hello world
<onlylove> newborn: 然后换行，print "hello world”；就完事了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这事简单，google下嘛
<onlylove> g lisp hello world
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  一句，我会 google
<^k^> onlylove: lisp hello world http://lmgtfy.com/ Nov 18, 1996 |...| The |Lisp| Programming Language. |Hello world|! Example Program. Click below to go directly to a specific section: Description | Source Code |...|
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 用google那不叫会呀...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我不是想学, 只是说我不会
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> 不对，我的问问zen那货，怎么又用redhad的gateway了
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  会这个词太妖
<imtxc> yunfan: 昨儿当当说了, 不过我还没有试速度会不会快点儿
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:35 
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以试试
<yunfan> plan9把代码放出来了
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/387/3874440_all.html#p3998731
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 滑盖本的终极奥义 索尼Duo 13拆解探秘_索尼 D13218SCW（白）_笔记本评测-中关村在线
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/424/4245657.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 谁是精工之王？六款笔记本拆解大过招_笔记本评测-中关村在线
<newborn> 有用empathy的吗？ 我装adium主题，聊天消息气泡显示不出来
<mjkr> 现在plus.google.com与groups.google.com的https版本是被封的吗？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google+ (@ google.com)
<mjkr> 测试使用浏览器默认的tls cipher suite order
<mjkr> 墙内访问
<mjkr> 请大家测试一下
<nyfair_the_loser> 测试神马
<mjkr> 然后告诉我结果。我有一个重要的结论。
<newborn>  curl https://plus.google.com/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Google+
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 访问 https://plus.google.com 和 https://news.google.com 和 https://plus.google.com 用普通常见浏览器，不调整默认的tls cipher suite order
<^k^> ⇪ t: Google+
<mjkr> 从墙内访问，然后告诉我结果
<newborn> mjkr: 明确表示不可以
<mjkr> newborn: openssl connect 呢
<newborn> 你是gfw研究员吗？
<mjkr> 我非常明确的告诉你，不是。
<mjkr> openssl connect 的结果pm就好了
<mjkr> 贴这里太大
<mjkr> 如果openssl connect给你们的cert是正常的话，-
<mjkr> 那就说明了最近一则新闻的可信性
<mjkr> 当然了，你们还要verify一次
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 对狗婊网站没兴趣
<newborn> mjkr: 目测这IP都没有路由
<mjkr> 无论怎么样，google万岁！
<nyfair_the_loser> 狗婊滚出中国
<mjkr> 什么是狗婊？
<nyfair_the_loser> google
<^k^> mjkr: define:狗婊？ http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年12月4日 |...| 詞:Powei Chen Beat:Tyga Type Instrumental Facebook https://www.facebook. com/poweichen1017?ref=tn_tnmn 他們是一群垃圾有講不完的話題 |...|
<mjkr> 宁愿作google和nsa的奴才，我也不会作中国的奴才。
<nyfair_the_loser> 精神外国人你好
<newborn> 求empathy用户指点我那个adium主题的问题。
<onlylove> nyfair_the_loser: 妹子怎么了，没人一起过节？
<onlylove> mjkr: 不管是中国人还是外国人，做奴才总是不好的
<mjkr> 如果可以非要作奴才，作中国人的奴才是最不划算的
<onlylove> mjkr: 你没试过哦
<onlylove> 算了，不和你说了
<onlylove> 反正做奴才就不要管主子是哪国人了
<onlylove> 都好不到哪里去
<onlylove> 天下乌鸦一般黑，你以为国外没乌鸦？
<mjkr> 至少外国乌鸦可以把你们全部煮了吃了
<freeflying> iOS 上的kindle不能买书
<onlylove> freeflying: ios上的kindle？kindle不是硬件吗？
<onlylove> mjkr: 国内的乌鸦生吃？
<freeflying> onlylove, kindle reader
<mjkr> freeflying: 翻墙？
<freeflying> mjkr, 和翻墙没关系, 貌似苹果不给in app purchase
<imtxc> freeflying: 土豪金么
<freeflying> imtxc, ipad mini
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 早啊
<mjkr> freeflying: in-app purchase 对开发者是最赚钱的，对app store的抽成会有影响，对用户的钱包……
<onlylove> freeflying: 内购啊，最讨厌了
<onlylove> freeflying: 那啥龙与地下城不是出来个免费游戏然后内购的么
<onlylove> freeflying: 哦，不是龙与地下城
<onlylove> freeflying: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38262
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | EA被指操纵《地下城守护者》评分系统
<freeflying> onlylove, 我是要买书和杂志
<onlylove> 继续中关村看笔记本，google今天的首页略单调
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 早起早做操
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 没有找到过节的伴侣？没情人？
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 还是没法把情人带回家？
<yunfan> adam8157: pl2303什么价位
<adam8157> yunfan: 20?
<jieroarchl> 我发现一个事，我很讨厌别人吸鼻涕的声音，我自己没有吸鼻涕的习惯，只会擤鼻涕
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 其实这个channel里的人差不多都出过国见过人生百态了，为什么别人看到的跟你不一样
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 我两种都讨厌
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 特别讨厌吃完饭擤鼻涕的
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 你妹，你有鼻涕就让它自然风干么？
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 他吞了
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> nyfair_the_loser: 今天双节棍
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 中华文明博大精深，远近慕圣化者莫不翘首以望，然我等魑魅魍魉莫不静待芟夷斩伐之日
<nyfair_the_loser> adam8157: 壕给我介绍女朋友
<adam8157> nyfair_the_loser: 照片发来看看
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 给我照片看啊
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 你要多么漂亮的女朋友？
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 说错了，
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 你的挑选标准。
<nyfair_the_loser> jieroarchl: 智商80+，外貌中上，魔都本地，未拆封
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 你还是找找设计师看看吧。。。
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 去各个设计工作室搜。
<yunfan> adam8157: 那差不多 我那个凤凰读卡器25买的
<adam8157> nyfair_the_loser: 你到底是不是妹子?
<nyfair_the_loser> adam8157: 是
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 。。。
<yunfan> 下周我去魔都  可以摸一把看看
<roylez> nyfair_the_loser: 卢瑟
<nyfair_the_loser> roylez: 哈哈
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> yunfan: 你到魔都干啥？
<jieroarchl> yunfan: 结果你也是不论男女的
<adam8157> nyfair_the_loser: 魔都的百合我没认识的, 别地儿的我认识
<roylez> adam8157: ....帝都的？
<roylez> adam8157: 你口味真独特
<adam8157> roylez: 卧槽 我就是认识而已
<yunfan> roylez: 去帝都开会 回程不想坐飞机  所以去魔都走走
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 百合是承认的吗？
<roylez> adam8157: 我懂的，懂的
 * nyfair_the_loser 觉得自身条件比需求条件高多了
<yunfan> jieroarchl: 微薄上好多人填性取向是双性
<jieroarchl> yunfan: 恩。我没想太多，大概也是？
<nyfair_the_loser> yunfan: 那种晒智商的地方能信？好多女的还自称腐女
<roylez> yunfan: 直男不上微博的吧
<yunfan> 我管他呢
<yunfan> 反正人家是这么填的  就算让你暴菊的也未必真的是gay阿
<nyfair_the_loser> yunfan: 智硬觉得这么填很潮
<nyfair_the_loser> yunfan: 这就是为什么我看不起那堆所谓的腐女
<onlylove> nyfair_the_loser: 女朋友……你……当真les？
<yunfan> nyfair_the_loser: 就跟hacker看不起cracker那样？
<yunfan> 重启下 我要玩玩读卡器
<nyfair_the_loser> 不一样，真腐女我就满怀敬意，问题是像微博这种平台全是瞎扯的
<onlylove> nyfair_the_loser: 然后你咧？真腐女还是伪？
<nyfair_the_loser> onlylove: 我从来就不腐好伐
<onlylove> nyfair_the_loser: 那你找竹席给你洗白白，竹席每次见你都叫腐女
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: 你没活动？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: 我刚刚新天地归来啊
<adam8157> 老司机带带我
<MeaCulpa> 腐竹...
<nyfair_the_loser> 好，以后就叫腐竹
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: 油炸，再入火锅...
<mjkr> 磨牙吮血期将尽 芟夷斩伐必有时
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那东西不应该先放水里泡开吗？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 貌似是酸处理
<nyfair_the_loser> 冬天熬汤
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> NND,这些货,送花都送公司干嘛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<freeflying> adam8157, 百合是啥
<adam8157> freeflying: les
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> 哦
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: les?
<freeflying> adam8157, 下周得去趟办公司
<adam8157> freeflying: 来吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Unbuntu Tweak安装主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455525 在Tweak这个软件中，调整--》主题 下有“安装主题”这一项，可是这个主题要怎么安装呢？从哪里下载主题，又怎么安装呢？我在Tweak的官网上也没有找到相关的指导。求教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanboyuan — 2014-02
<^k^>  ─> -14 14:00
<adam8157> freeflying: 恭迎土壕
<freeflying> adam8157, 毛啊
 * onlylove 看土豪互相吹捧
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> xweiway: ping
<xweiway> gfrog, pong
<gfrog> billyway: 在厦门玩的很high啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<billyway> gfrog, 没去啊,要去的时候看着天气预报连着几天要下雨.
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱
<billyway> 没去成.
<gfrog> billyway: 咦，难道我看错了
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸壕
<billyway> gfrog, 果断是看错了啊.
<gfrog> billyway: 再看看
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<bluezd> adam8157: 土壕，求发钱
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕贵司10层开放了么？ 谁去吸味儿了？ lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 球发钱
<freeflying> gfrog, 我的imessage为啥一直不能用呢
<bluezd> gfrog: 快了，HSS 的人上去
<gfrog> freeflying: 不会吧，你的手机号是imessage id么？
<bluezd> gfrog: 据说下周搬
<gfrog> bluezd: wow，god bless them
<gfrog> freeflying: 设置里有个选项是关imessage的，你开了木有？
<huntxu> gfrog: neutron是不是只能那麽多層啊 freeflying
<gfrog> huntxu: 不知道，OS那坨渣渣
<gfrog> huntxu: 想回去做qemu了 cc billyway
<huntxu> gfrog: ...
<jieroarchl> clear
<freeflying> gfrog, 不是啊, 我只在ipad上用
<freeflying> gfrog, 那个开了
<freeflying> huntxu, neutron就是个笑话
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Mars Android视频教程完整版高清在线观看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455526 教程内容有： Mars Android视频教程第一季第1讲Android平台一日游 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/163 Mars Android视频教程第一季第2讲搭建Android开发环境 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/164 Mars Android视频教程第一季第
<huntxu> freeflying: why
<freeflying> gfrog, 我用假的信用卡注册了个apple id, 刚刚在杂志里居然还成功订阅了 runner's world
<freeflying> gfrog, apple会不会封我的账号啊
<freeflying> huntxu, 一坨屎啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 免费的吧？
<freeflying> huntxu, 话说我也不再搞云计算了
<freeflying> gfrog, 19.99刀一年
<gfrog> freeflying: 牛啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 可是你裝過 lol
<huntxu> freeflying: #人生污點
<freeflying> huntxu, 迫不得已啊
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 跑步去
<freeflying> gfrog, 话说下个月你不是要去austin吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 谁说的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我没得到消息啊
<freeflying> gfrog, sprint啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道，没人告诉我
<adam8157> gfrog: 带上我
<gfrog> adam8157: 邮票自备，我往你脑门贴
<huntxu> gfrog: 帶上我
 * adam8157 招商的所谓价值599的电脑包到手, 199转啦 cc onlylove 
<onlylove> adam8157: 我犹豫下……
<bluezd> adam8157: 怎么弄到的 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 十元风暴
<freeflying> adam8157, 帮我买个东西啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 行啊
<freeflying> adam8157,  目录有吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥目录
<freeflying> adam8157, 我记得有个锅的价格不错
<freeflying> adam8157, 招行的商城
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道
<onlylove> 锅……
<adam8157> onlylove: bluezd http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/syfb/bag.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 招商银行信用卡 - 10元风暴掌上来袭，万千件商品等你来抢
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 双肩的？
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 是的
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 哦。也要办个卡。那就直接自己得了。。。
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 招商信用卡linux可以用？
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 支付宝快捷支付+手机移动支付
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 。。。
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 转账就不行了吧。。。
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 主要用来转账。。。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 信用卡转个毛账?
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 哦。采购转账？或者啥。
<freeflying> adam8157, http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/syfb/pan.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 招商银行信用卡 - 10元风暴掌上来袭，万千件商品等你来抢
<freeflying> adam8157, 帮我抢个这套吧
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 信用卡也可以存款啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 没资格, 也抢不到
<onlylove> freeflying: 侯总土豪啊 cc adam8157
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 你在潍坊哪个区?
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 才注意到 安利 皇*锅 就和塔吉锅一样的 原理能蒸食物
<jieroarchl> adam8157:  奎文
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 那锅不错
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 大学?
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 10円抢到就爽了
<jieroarchl> adam8157:  潍坊医学院
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 国内的信用卡存款没利息
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 纯信用卡
<onlylove> 不是，俩汤锅一个奶锅……
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 不是那种国外的Hybrid
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。这样么。。。。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 往信用卡存钱唯一的目的就是拉高额度而已
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 额，还可以拉高额度？
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 额度没高，池大了而已
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 比如你1w额度，你存1w，刷2我
<MeaCulpa> 2w...
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 就这点用处，没事谁存钱
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jieroarchl> 全世界都想让钱流动起来，顺便把囤积的贬值掉
<gfrog> adam8157: 好像今年又有全员sprint了？
<adam8157> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37045152508&_u=edpfn3b525  就是这个样子的, 收了吧, 150给你包顺丰
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ ♥情人节礼物♥ 泰格斯 Targus Music 笔记本 双肩包 5折-淘宝网 价格:299.00
<adam8157> gfrog: 是么? 哪看到的?
<onlylove> adam8157: 多大的，14的还是15的
<adam8157> onlylove: 可装15
 * onlylove 快受不了诱惑了……不行，不能随便花钱……
<gfrog> adam8157: 忘了哪个list了，说今年可能会有来着
<adam8157> onlylove: 你不正准备买包么...
<adam8157> gfrog: 那敢情好啊!
<onlylove> adam8157: 是啊，准备买包，但是是和电脑一起计划的……我电脑……还不知道咋办呢，
<imtxc> adam8157: 招行的包不能兑换现金么
<adam8157> imtxc: 不能
<onlylove> imtxc: 这不准备打算找我兑换
<imtxc> adam8157: 不高级, 人交行的就行
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  买啥电脑，steambox？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: laptop
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 打算换个15寸的
<jieroarchl> onlylove: macbook pro啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 收了吧, 正好
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 14寸没全键盘的
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 你免费提供么……
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 算了，你要键盘的话，现在可选太少了
<bluezd> adam8157: 我十五收了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 没有厂商专门制作好键盘的？
<adam8157> bluezd: 边儿去
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 怎么会啊，15寸全键盘很多啊
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不是没多少好用的？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 笔记本嘛，别追求太好的手感
<bluezd> adam8157: 那乃还能挣五块呢啊
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: steam?
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我记得fujitsu原来lh772是14寸全键盘的好像
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: steam 能干啥...
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 。。。当妈。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 乃边儿去
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa:  就是外壳，和兼容性
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 系统一边去好了
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 基于Debian的话应该兼容性保证吧
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 好难，没有Linux Laptop Wiki
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽/C记 们有啥POWER的新动向没....
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 你要C记收购 POWER 么
<onlylove> adam8157: 想起个事情来要问你，就是debian怎么在安装的时候就用最新的kernel
<onlylove> adam8157: 不然认不出网卡很纠结啊
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 都open power了...我只是看看那破AIX还有未来不...
<adam8157> onlylove: 去下dailybuild的installer
<adam8157> onlylove: 别用正式iso
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Debian的人对kernel难道比Gentoo的人还懒？
<onlylove> adam8157: 哦，我习惯下stable的盘了……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: gentoo只要能驱动网络，不是可以直接emerge最新的嘛
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 肯定的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 问题就是网卡
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那天看中关村苹果G4的评论，700M的power，果然强悍啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那时候的x86都好几G的跳
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: CISC和RISC不能这么比
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 说是那么说，但是还是觉得power很牛啊，不过现在的游戏机都换x86了，但是显卡的频率貌似还没上1G
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 18摸总是慢半拍的，现在的我摸不但不是领导潮流，甚至只能跟随客户了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 客户是比潮流还慢半拍的存在
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这种事情，客户提需求，贵摸可以制定标准嘛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没那能耐
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 然后RFC啥的，又可以忽悠一笔
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不是说一流企业定标准，三流企业做产品嘛，二流的做啥忘了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是扯淡
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你看at总线啥的，不直接把pc98灭了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 貌似当年岛国的pc98比贵摸的pc好呢
<onlylove> 是isa总线还是啥……
<onlylove> at好像是个结构……
<onlylove> http://dcdv.zol.com.cn/433/4335381.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 尼康将于5月推出世界最小单反相机D2300_尼康 D3200_数码影像新闻-中关村在线
<onlylove> 没有光学取景器的单反，尼康要笑死人啊
<onlylove> 还是中关村在瞎闹
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 岛国被灭的东西太多了
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 岛国无狼
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: open webos 死了呗？
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不用光学取景器叫做啥？
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 不知道
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 微单啊
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: webos我很久没开机...
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 单电也没光学取景器
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 哦
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa:  我没用锅
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 过
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 单反的反字，代表的反光板，那就肯定有五棱镜，然后自然是光学取景的
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 没光学取景器或者说没反光板，自然不能叫单反
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不知道，我今天意识到，中文真麻烦，造字不行，不适合日新月异的当今社会
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 除非允许造字
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 造字，那不是你能造的，元素周期表里面一堆新造的
<mjkr> 打倒一切中文系的学究！
<jieroarchl> mjkr: 。。。
<mjkr> jieroarchl: 有问题吗？
<onlylove> mjkr: 打到学究，所以原本代表明亮的囧字就可以按照图形来表达意思？
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 中文影响智力
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 尤其是逻辑思维能力
<mjkr> 放弃中文，拥抱拉丁字母
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 亚洲用图形，所以智力高？
<onlylove> mjkr: 原本代表梅子的槑，就可以代表呆的可以？
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 说明智力是记忆力？
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 象形文字智力低
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 尤其中文
<mjkr> onlylove: 当然
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 中文没有词法，只有语法
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 难道你除了语法，还想记词法？
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 也没有按照读音来揣摩书写的机会
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 横猜竖习惯，不用太准确
<mjkr> 要坚决彻底的推翻封建思想在文化领域的统治
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Ye Utuvenyes
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 英语就有词法啊
<onlylove> mjkr: 貌似文字早于封建
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 表达精确确实中文写很长很长
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 除非大事记太简单
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我讨厌英文
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 分词，语态，时态，词汇都有变化
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 可以学德文
<mjkr> 打碎砸烂腐朽堕落的象形文字
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 中文过分强调记忆
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 前后文调用。
<onlylove> mjkr: 你还记得文革破四旧，都干了些什么活么？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 象形文字会有半文盲，表音文字就没有
<nyfair_the_loser> http://static.mengniang.org/d/d9/%E9%A6%99%E8%8F%9C%E8%A7%A3%E6%94%BE%E5%8F%B0%E6%B9%BE.jpg
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 错，美国有四分之一文盲
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我说了，“半
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我说了，“半“文盲
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你要硬说英文是象形文字当我没说
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 知道啥叫半文盲么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 米国是全文盲
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 对呀
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 表音文字只有全文盲
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 象形文字会有半文盲
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 会说不会写
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 米国人会说就会写，无非是拼错
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就和表音文字会说就会写似的
<mjkr> onlylove: 文革要天天干，月月干，直到万恶的封建思想，巫卜文化彻底消失
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这是很简单的特性，没有什么高低贵贱和感情色彩
<jieroarchl> mjkr: 单一信仰
<onlylove> mjkr: 看来你需要经历一下文革，体验下当年的疯狂
<onlylove> mjkr: 你根本不理解，为什么现在叫十年动乱
<mjkr> 一次文革不够，要天天来，月月来，直到我们可以免费坐飞机逃到美国拿绿卡为止
 * jieroarchl 这种什么都不信的人在文革肯定被杀
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不过，我觉得现在的中文，连语法都开始混乱了，仔细看央视
<onlylove> mjkr: 你知道那十年，中国和世界拉开了多大差距么
<mjkr> onlylove: 中华民族本来就是世界的蛀虫
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 央视……别闹
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 貌似小时候学的把字句被字句，央视都不用了
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 1个时代的差距也就是
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 把一个时代 30~50 年的基业灭了
<onlylove> mjkr: 中华民族是世界的蛀虫，滚回你的主子那去吧
 * MeaCulpa 中文貌似已经开始消灭被动语态了？
<mjkr> 没有十年动乱，哪来宋彬彬的美国公民身份
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 小学还学把字句被字句
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是啊，但是现在貌似不将就
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 简单到底，然后就可以中英文并用了，最终转化成英文
<jieroarchl> lol
<onlylove> mjkr: 美国公民身份有啥好的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 貌似语法混乱了
<mjkr> 所以不但要乱，要大乱
<jieroarchl> mjkr: 。。。你有病啊。。。
<mjkr> 要长期地乱下去
<onlylove> mjkr: 宁做太平犬，不做乱世人，你自己考虑
<onlylove> jieroarchl: ignore那个SB
<mjkr> 太平犬逃不了
<mjkr> 乱世人可以逃
<nyfair_the_loser> 真烦，自由民主的阿三就在隔壁
<mjkr> 太平犬逃了没人要
<jieroarchl> 民主自由的阿三到中国签证那个难办
<mjkr> 乱世人逃亡人家才会收
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • totem怎样安装解码器？ubuntu13.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455528 第一次装UBUNTU打开电影播放机，没有解码器 于是在论坛里发现smplayer，一直就用smplayer 今天重装系统ubuntu13.10，鼠标点错了，点到totem 发现totem启动比smplayer快很多很多，很有好感 可惜不知道怎样安装驱
<^k^>  ─> 动 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-02-14 15:28
<onlylove> 我TM的今天觉得防火墙的存在真的十分必要
<jieroarchl> mjkr: 你。。。中国人的真相么。
<MeaCulpa> jieroarchl: 你还别说，貌似阿三还来魔都兜售护照过，10w人民币移民，免签过不比中国多太多，但是还是对打工有利
<mjkr> jieroarchl: 什么意思？
<onlylove> 省得一群啥都不知道的看到点消息就瞎扯
<jieroarchl> mjkr: 就是人往高出走
<jieroarchl> MeaCulpa: 恩。打工有力。
<mjkr> onlylove: 墙的存在就是不让这列乱
<jieroarchl> 中国人的真相，人往高处走
<mjkr> 但是，没有动乱就没有救赎
<mjkr> 所以为了远期的大乱，把墙拆掉很有必要
<jieroarchl> mjkr: 。。。没有墙就没有冲锋！你个白菜脑袋
<nyfair_the_loser> http://club.pchome.net/thread_1_15_7139387.html
<^k^> nyfair_the_loser: ⇪ 你想移民印度吗？只需10w人民币 宽带山KDS-宽带山社区-第一城市消费门户
<mjkr> 印度又不在美国绿卡抽签国家之列
<mjkr> 有什么用？
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  15:32 
<jlzhang> apt问题请教
<mjkr> 印度与美国有免签协议吗？
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 jlzhang 你带来礼物了？
<jlzhang> 需要安装snmp-mibs-downloader这个程序
<mjkr> 乍得的护照都比印度的护照值钱
<jlzhang> 但是aptitude search 不到
<jlzhang> deiban.org上提示打开non-free参数
<jieroarchl> jlzhang: 那就没有呗。。。
<jlzhang> 但是默认我是打开的
<jlzhang> 换了一个源也没有
<mjkr> jieroarchl: 冲锋还有可能死得是别人，没有冲锋我肯定要死
<jlzhang> 用的是apt-spy切换的源
<jieroarchl> jlzhang: 你可以去那个源查啊。单纯就是网页，目录允许你浏览
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 跟印度免签的国家和我朝差不多数量，其中有朝鲜
<jlzhang> https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=snmp-mibs-downloader
<mjkr> mjkr: 所以，还是乱了好
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian -- Package Search Results -- snmp-mibs-downloader
<nyfair_the_loser> 我朝没有朝鲜
<mjkr> 什么时候弄个利比里亚的护照
<jlzhang> jieroarchl: 用search也是一样的查找过程吧？
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 中国该暗地里和其他国家合谋灭了朝鲜。。。
<mjkr> 不管灭不灭朝鲜，只要美国干涉出兵就行
<adam8157> jieroarchl: +1
<mjkr> 或者日本干涉出兵
<nyfair_the_loser> 其实要考虑全球游玩的话，11区香港以及各类小国家比较有用
<nyfair_the_loser> 美国的很多地方去不了
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 那样中国就又有一批新劳动力了
<mjkr> 然后我们从此就不作天朝屁民而作天皇陛下的臣民了
<adam8157> nyfair_the_loser: 瑞士, 日本, ca都不错
<jlzhang> 直接网页上下载算了
<mjkr> 话说大东亚共荣圈怎么就没有早几年实现呢？
<jieroarchl> jlzhang: 算，如果有的话
<nyfair_the_loser> adam8157: 瑞士太难，ca太简单
<adam8157> nyfair_the_loser: 求个ca的
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 你先过去再指望
<MeaCulpa> mjkr: 因为倡导者自认是欧洲
<nyfair_the_loser> adam8157: 你塞我钱我就帮你打理
<adam8157> nyfair_the_loser: 好多?
<MeaCulpa> CA现在好啊
<MeaCulpa> 直接求Quebec
<MeaCulpa> 然后说不定求了以后又独立
<MeaCulpa> Quebec一旦独立，说不定可以畅游欧洲
<nyfair_the_loser> adam8157: 记得是50w美刀投资外加一堆各类证明之类的
 * adam8157 觉得荷兰王国的加勒比邦国不错
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 同
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: +1
<adam8157> nyfair_the_loser: 50w$ ? 直接去us了就
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 加勒比妹子的腰臀比...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<mjkr> MeaCulpa:日本先脱亚入欧然后引领我们脱亚入欧，不错。
<nyfair_the_loser> adam8157: 50w能去US了？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Bahamas
<adam8157> nyfair_the_loser: 能, 部分地区50 其它100
<nyfair_the_loser> adam8157: 不过能去CA干嘛去US
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: tax
<adam8157> nyfair_the_loser: 后续工作生计啥的好些, 而且我讨厌女王
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我在米国看了挡节目，评点Top 50最sexy妹子，Latino就有12个
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 拉美辣妹实在太多
<mjkr> 其实把东三省给老毛子然后让南方诸省独立共和也不错
<mjkr> 然后北京那边爱咋地就咋地
<MeaCulpa> mjkr: 你这时国父附体
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1038604
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Buzzfeed精选：一句话介绍国家的历史 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<mjkr> 然后南中国加入美利坚
<mjkr> 成为第51州
<nyfair_the_loser> 当年都是这么想的，奈何11区军部犯2
<mjkr> 或者南方各省各自独立
<mjkr> 分别加入美利坚的可能性高一点
<onlylove> 我可以理解五毛喷美分的心情了
<mjkr> 现在北京不是肺癌，大肠癌，胃癌，各种重症泛滥吗？
<MeaCulpa> 现在去HK的妹子最好随身带早早孕
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 带那个做啥
<mjkr> 我们独立让他们自己死自己的好了
<MeaCulpa> mjkr: 据说癌症发病率1/60
<mjkr> 犯不到跟他们付医疗费
<adam8157> onlylove: 五毛和美分的帽子不能乱扣, 容易错杀, 太出格的统称傻逼就是了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 过关可以快很多，边检的会相面看是不是怀孕
<nyfair_the_loser> adam8157: +1
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 还不如撒泡尿实在
<mjkr> 作女人真好
<onlylove> adam8157: 也是
<MeaCulpa> 我知道很多妹子都被上下打量很久
<MeaCulpa> 反正我和我lp说了，带好早早孕
<mjkr> MeaCulpa: 然后呢？
<MeaCulpa> 要是遇到打量的，直接撒尿出结果
<nyfair_the_loser> MeaCulpa: 帝都这么恐怖？我没来过你不要吓我
<mjkr> MeaCulpa: 不能提前准备尿液吗？
<MeaCulpa> mjkr:  那不行吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: 全中国吧
<adam8157> mjkr: 然后怀疑是汽油让你喝一口
<mjkr> MeaCulpa: 弄一小小瓶放身上
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: 你要知道发病率是个很奇妙的东西
<mjkr> adam8157: 你又不是登去美国的飞机
<onlylove> nyfair_the_loser: 帝都人口基数大，加上外地去看病的多，耸人听闻的东西多了去了
<adam8157> mjkr: 地铁都要喝, 别说飞机了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: 我国的癌症筛查其实还是比很多发达国家频繁，所以发病率...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: 采样率高
<MeaCulpa> 我就不信老美年年体检
<mjkr> adam8157: 喝尿如果可以拿绿卡，那我肯定喝
<adam8157> mjkr: 事儿是这么个事儿, 但是说出来显得太low
<MeaCulpa> 话说菲律宾护照是不是打工也不错
<MeaCulpa> 菲律宾和米国也挺铁
<mjkr> adam8157: 我们大家彼此彼此
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 你先把签证办了吧，现在排队一年比一年夸张
<wuyun> 这里有玩比特币的吗 ？
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 这年头，办签证不如政治移民
<mjkr> 绿卡的名额要减去政治移民的
<mjkr> 呃，我是说政治避难的
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 好好好，那赶快去做点要抄水表的事
<mjkr> 六四的名额到现在还在影响绿卡排队
<MeaCulpa> mjkr: 你去转个轮子
<jieroarchl>  wuyun 这么迟到的消息，要玩就2009年玩
<mjkr> 如果有公安机关愿意把我直接递解出境，那我是最乐意不过了
<MeaCulpa> mjkr: 有个曲线，去远洋轮打工，然后混个巴拿马海员护照，然后在巴拿马找个邻国妹子，然后美利坚...
<wuyun> 我就问问现在还有玩的没
<mjkr> 现在不兴转轮子了
<mjkr> wuyun: 转轮子已经被他们玩腻了
<sqbing> 什么是转轮子？
<^k^> sqbing: define:转轮子？ http://lmgtfy.com/ 很好啊.
<mjkr> 就是，宇宙主佛那些东东……
<wuyun> 转 法 轮 也叫 轮 子 功
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教ubuntu12.04不能连接ChinaNet的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455529 请教各位大神，我的系统是ubuntu12.04 X64，最近常呆的地方有公共ChinaNet覆盖，我的电脑能搜索到ChinaNet可是无法连接热点。windows和手机都能连上。 我的电脑是联想ThinkPad S220，网卡是1*
<^k^>  ─> 1 11/b/g/n Wireless LAN PCI Express Half Mini Card Adapter，也不知道具体是什么型号的。 请问我该如何解决啊？ （有时家里的wifi也偶尔能脸上偶尔连 …
<mjkr> MeaCulpa: 怎么去远洋轮呢？
<mjkr> 什么时候我也作作宇宙主佛玩玩
<MeaCulpa> mjkr: 港务局招工..
<mjkr> 我就说我是弥勒点化作下一任主佛的人
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 你这人缺恒心，我给你讲个故事
<mjkr> 是未来未来佛
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 说
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 有人信你就鬼了
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 释迦牟尼不也是在不可知过去受燃灯佛点化吗？
<mjkr> 那么我在不可知未来被弥勒佛点化
<mjkr> 一样ok
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 宗教从来就是忽悠大部分无知教众的
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 你不是有个故事吗？
<mjkr> MeaCulpa: 有没有什么特殊条件的？
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 我家隔壁的妹纸，花了5年时间把圣经背得滚瓜烂熟，跟人辩论滴水不漏，什么都能扯到哪本书第几章第几节，还能跟你说新约是影子，旧约是实体。现在人家是地区主教了
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 我也这我也可以，主不过我没到主教
<sqbing> nyfair_the_loser: 地区主教是什么意思？
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 就你这浮躁劲，吃死你不行
<mjkr> 如果有大难做个宗教迫害移民是可以得
<onlylove> sqbing: 类似于地方上最大的官
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 但是主教移民有点不像话
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 你的言论跟我们说都站不住脚，人家可以把一派胡言说得有滋有味
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 主教要顾及所牧教众
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 所以他要想过避难面试，很难
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 才怪，她把所有教众的十一税都私吞了
<nyfair_the_loser> 这人真信教才见鬼了
<mjkr> 哇，这都可以！ok，这个比作还远强
<mjkr> s/还远/海员
<mjkr> s/十一税/捐献
<mjkr> 原来做家庭教会还有这般好处
<mjkr> 看来我要好好发展发展
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: NB
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: 我之见过在国内一起笑话信教的一旦移民立即在朋友圈晒礼拜照片的
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 能不能传授一点发展信众的好法子？
<nyfair_the_loser> MeaCulpa: 问题是她给我发好人卡了，肿么办
<mjkr> 作天主教/基督教的东西可不能自称宇宙主佛
<nyfair_the_loser> mjkr: 你没这点恒心的，算了吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: 你也快了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair_the_loser: 可以去彼国
<onlylove> nyfair_the_loser: 我突然想起论坛里面那个一直坚持不懈给红旗洗地的那货了
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 什么叫恒心？保罗最后不也是没几年就回到耶路撒冷被罗马当局给卡擦了吗？
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 他如果没几年都可以做成这样，我也可以啊
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 那是因为海外华人除了几个宗教以外基本没什么像样的团体组织，一盘散沙
<nyfair_the_loser> 问题是即使保罗那点苦也不是一般人能折腾得起的
<huntxu> onlylove: 把hiweed搬出來，捧紅旗的就閉嘴了 lol
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 不要忘了，保罗还弄了个财政官作朋友
<mjkr> 好大一笔资助 啊
<mjkr> 说他受苦，鬼才信呢
<onlylove> huntxu: 和那货吵嘴真心拉低智商，连hiweed都不知道，就喷深度
<lainme> huntxu: 没可能，在他的思考方式下，他是无敌的。其它都是水军
<huntxu> onlylove: 深度也不看好，市場手段太渣，看他們在論壇整天發新聞就知道
<huntxu> 都懶得看了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 哦，抱团呢
<onlylove> lainme: 不是，那货不只是无敌，还秒杀一切其他发行版呢
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 保罗那时是在外邦人里面发展信众，而且大都是当时的中产阶级
<huntxu> lainme: 你們還真去關注了，我現在想回帖都懶
<onlylove> huntxu: 推广嘛，看看，呵呵下
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 要不然他哪来最后那笔钱去给耶路撒冷的教会？
<onlylove> huntxu: 我就一开始回了几句，后来发现，那货智硬
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: come on. 告诉我吧……
<onlylove> nyfair_the_loser: 惹了不该惹的了吧……
<mjkr> onlylove: 什么啊，这叫传授经验
<mjkr> onlylove: 长江后浪推前浪，越推越高嘛
<freeflying> adam8157, 这几天你们下单吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 周二?
<mjkr> freeflying: 你们买什么？
<freeflying> adam8157, 帮我从amazon上捎个东西回来吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 行啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 正好two days shipping
<nyfair_the_loser> onlylove: 嗯，所以好烦
<adam8157> onlylove: 收了吧, 懒得挂淘宝了
<mjkr> nyfair_the_loser: 帮帮人家嘛，哥哥……人家走了肯定记得你的恩情的……
<adam8157> House of Cards S02 五集连播????
<adam8157> 在情人节那天来一场《纸牌屋》（House of Cards）马拉松如何？Netflix宣布第二季全13集将在2月14日全部放出。
<adam8157> 卧槽
<mjkr> 教会，港务局，大法
<freeflying> adam8157, http://www.amazon.com/VTech-80-140700-Kidizoom-Camera-Connect/dp/B00CMNX7VW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392366211&sr=8-1&keywords=camera+for+kids
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.com : VTech Kidizoom Camera Connect : Childrens Camera And Photography Products : Toys & Games
<mjkr> 当然还有泡妞
<freeflying> adam8157, 你咋搞到了prime啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 买kindle了啊
<mjkr> 你们要不要听听我对你们的建议， nyfair_the_loser and onlylove ?
<adam8157> freeflying: free trial, 不知道为啥amazon给了两次试用机会
<freeflying> adam8157, 确实
<freeflying> adam8157, 这回你们打算走啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 相机?
<freeflying> adam8157, 顺丰吗
<freeflying> adam8157, 是的
<freeflying> adam8157, 我有顺丰的账号
<adam8157> freeflying: 那你直接买了不完了...
<freeflying> adam8157, 为一个东西下单不划算啊
<caasi> 怎么查看com口信息？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我下单的话你一样要出那么些运费...
<freeflying> adam8157, 为啥啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 那你帮我下单到转运吧,你有2天free shipping
<adam8157> freeflying: 因为对于超过一磅的东西来说没有合箱的意义
<adam8157> freeflying: 地址pm来
<adam8157> freeflying: 合箱反而增加被睡风险
<mjkr> 我记得
<mjkr> wikipedia 的规则有一条
<onlylove> http://3.zol.com.cn/433/4332926.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 移动4G NFC-SIM卡如何办 编辑亲身实践 _手机_3G新闻-中关村在线
<mjkr> 不要和 sysop睡觉
<onlylove> nfc到底……唉……折腾
<heiher> 这次怎么不见运营商说3G可以平滑用4G网络呢。讨厌换号呀。。。
<adam8157> heiher: 都是这样的啊, 移动联通都不用换号
<adam8157> heiher: 黑孩儿
<heiher> adam8157: 你的意思是原3G套餐就可以直接用4G网络的？
<adam8157> 联通想明白了
<adam8157> heiher: 要换卡
<heiher> adam8157: 晕死。。。
<heiher> adam8157: 不知道电信会怎么样
<adam8157> heiher: 不想换套餐也可以, 只不过3G的单价贵
<adam8157> heiher: 貌似也不是都需要换卡, 反正换号是不用的
<heiher> 要是网络认证的方式是兼容就好了，换卡也够麻烦的。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 联通4g出来了?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 没, 但是准确的说目前都是准4G, 联通的H也算的, 所以联通的号现在也会显示4G
 * adam8157 想办移动4G, 可是太贵...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦, 对. h+ 4g
<adam8157> zenNamaste: momo
<zenNamaste> adam8157: h+不是准4g, 就是4g
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 都是准4G.... 包括LTE fdd tdd
<adam8157> zenNamaste: lte-a 才是4G
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 额。刚才你发短信？另外问大学干啥呢
<zenNamaste> 只有LTE-Advanced ?
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 查户口
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 标准来说是的
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 额。你也告诉我你的
<jieroarchl> adam8157: lol
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 adam8157
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://fiber.ofweek.com/2010-12/ART-210007-8400-28434759.html
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ ITU正式把HSPA+标准定义为4G - OFweek光通讯网
<heiher> 唉，电信4G够杯具，原3G套餐用户要用4G要换卡、换终端，还要换套餐！
<adam8157> zenNamaste: =,=
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 吃元宵还是汤圆
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 汤圆
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 谁最标准?
<adam8157> heiher: 换号么?
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 为啥不吃元宵？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: momo
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 牛奶煮元宵哈
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 没卖的啊
<heiher> adam8157: 号可以不换的。
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 牛奶汤圆太腻味
<adam8157> heiher: 那就行
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 怎么会，北方没元宵！
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 你在呆湾么。。
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 在北京呢
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 中午吃的是汤圆 =,=
<zenNamaste> http://taobao.zol.com.cn/view_257_2102612.html    原来我一直用的是4g, 然后用了iphone之后换回3g了...
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 5种技术并存 LTE/WiMax/HSPA+入选4G标准
<maplebeats> HSPA+也成4G了？
<maplebeats> 是不是有一天就直接说GSM是4G，全球都用上了4G了
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 是的.
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 所以, 只要你有办法让标准改变就行
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 那还玩啥，一觉醒来，我都开始用4G了
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 三年多前 hspa+就是4g了.
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 是你一直不知道, 有啥办法
<adam8157> freeflying: 地址捏? 我给你买也行, 大概20-30天, 运费8$左右
<freeflying> zenNamaste, sfbuy上过来要几天
<freeflying> adam8157, 稍等下
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 两周之内
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 会被税不
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 问上帝...
<iIlL10Oo> 4G ， 意料之中的，太GSM了。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你买的什么东西呀?
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 是么？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 30-40刀应该不会吧
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 小孩的玩具
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没可能.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 这东西, 完税价格不足50, 免予征收
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 口罩有研究不
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 这个真没...
 * MeaCulpa 要做的事太多，一样没做..
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 没事, 有我陪你
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 我也是一样没做呢
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 坐等被老大开除
 * adam8157 +1
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 基蛙知道可惜不在
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 激蛙无所不知, 无所不在
<zenNamaste> 转: 昨天下午闲着没事逛了好几家超市，顺便给每盒巧克力塞一张字条，内容是:“我们分手吧！”放完后我的内心无比的平衡，回到家里心里舒服多了。。。。。
<palomino|working> .... zenNamaste
<freeflying> zenNamaste, http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-Image-A5i-Sport-Headphones/dp/B009X845N8/ref=br_lf_m_8417103011_1_2_img?ie=UTF8&m=A1KWJVS57NX03I&s=electronics&pf_rd_p=1727285022&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=8417103011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=14F58AVFC2VQ6PRC2M1E
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-Image-A5i-Sport-Headphones/dp/B009X845N8/ref=br_lf_m_8417103011_1_2_img?ie=UTF8&m=A1KWJVS57NX03I&s=electronics&pf_rd_p=1727285022&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=8417103011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=14F58AVFC2VQ6PRC2M1E -- unhandled responsein get head
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 入个吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 为什么??????
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我耳机够多了...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 价格不错啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不需要呀...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我有的是耳机听呀...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 不愧是壕啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 基蛙没在办公室啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ..
<adam8157> freeflying: 他下周才来
<nyfair_the_loser> fibbonacci数列，奇数多还是偶数多？
<freeflying> adam8157,  又是一个壕
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 有多少了。现在？
<zer4tul> 我还以为就我不想干活呢
<zer4tul> 结果不想干活的很多啊
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 三个现在可以用的
<zenNamaste> nyfair_the_loser: 怎么你会问这种数论的问题...
<zenNamaste> zer4tul: 如果你哪天想干活了, 说明你已经不是地球人了
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 哦。我有一堆可以用呢。不过合计300RMB
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: :-)
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 刚搜出一条德生收音机附带的
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 还有一根收音机扩展范围的天线类圆盘
<nyfair_the_loser> zenNamaste: 刚好有人问我啊，我初步算了下应该是2：1，但是又想了想。*2并不能进入更高阶的无穷，所以它们都和自然数数量一样多
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 没见过...
<zenNamaste> nyfair_the_loser: 拒绝讨论这种话题.
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 进入交大的高才生。这种嗯，交给腻了
 * jieroarchl 是没有大学要的，
<onlylove> adam8157: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/32853
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 10元的招行卡福利：泰格斯都市风时尚双肩背包_服饰鞋包_晒物广场_什么值得买
<jieroarchl> nyfair_the_loser: 大概是有限范围内 奇数是偶数的 2n+-2 ？
<jieroarchl> 哦应该表达为 2n+{-1,2}
<adam8157> onlylove: 就是这个
<adam8157> onlylove: 我抢到了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=SSSSSufSevTsZxtUN8tZnx_UevUqevTSevTSevTSeSSSSSS--&fn=3M%20Selection%20Guide.pdf
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ disposition=filename="3M Selection Guide.pdf" ; type=application/pdf ; 长度=2.48 MiB
<onlylove> adam8157: 我觉得其实你可以给侯总抢锅的
<onlylove> adam8157: 本来都打定主意要了，看了这个，突然没想法了
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 退货，换货啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 为啥?
<onlylove> adam8157: 感觉很山寨，很没泰格斯的风范
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 而且这根本不是笔记本包吧。。。 cc adam8157
<adam8157> onlylove: 收了吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 太高端, 完全提不起看的兴致..
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 10元处理吧
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 是笔记本包
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 一点都不像，那么软，笔记本包要硬，保护，要超过1.2公斤，否则不合格
<onlylove> jieroarchl: ……
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  不信你问 MeaCulpa
<jieroarchl> lol
<onlylove> jieroarchl: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/33953
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 神价格换取的TARGUS15.6寸的电脑包_服饰鞋包_晒物广场_什么值得买
<freeflying> zenNamaste, sfbuy只能用信用卡吗
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 看了
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 两个不一样的
 * adam8157 一天给mutt报了三个bug
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 那上面 targus 就没标是 笔记本
<freeflying> adam8157, 当心你老板看到
<jieroarchl> onlylove:  这才对 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13643451111
<^k^> jieroarchl: ⇪ 美国Targus泰格斯 大容量双肩包男 15.6寸商务电脑包背包TSB228AP 大容量 防雨罩 中国风系列 价格:459.00 元
<adam8157> onlylove: 收了吧 一样的, 拍照技巧的关系
 * bluezd 我出 15
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 就接受 adam8157 吧，就当谢谢他
<jieroarchl> onlylove: lol
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 你就收了 adam8157  吧
<jieroarchl> 。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 来帮我下单吧, 用你的2天free shipping
<adam8157> freeflying: 顺丰?
<adam8157> freeflying: 地址发来
<freeflying> Apt: 5123926
<freeflying> Wilmington, DE 19804
<onlylove> jieroarchl: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/34033
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 处女晒Targus Music都市风时尚双肩背包_服饰鞋包_晒物广场_什么值得买
<onlylove> jieroarchl: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/27515
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ BELKIN 贝尔金 灵感 双肩电脑包 F8N116qeKSG_服饰鞋包_晒物广场_什么值得买
<onlylove> jieroarchl:刚掉了
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 好一顿折腾
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 讲起来是个不错的包，但是……
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 没有买的想法
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 黑色我就没想法了。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我要彩色的
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 我最近才穿多了一点深色衣服，以前全浅色，比天蓝更亮的色彩
<onlylove> jieroarchl: http://item.jd.com/391496.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【惠普LV616PA#AB2】惠普(HP) 原装LV616PA#AB2笔记本电脑包(灰/红）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> jieroarchl: http://item.jd.com/988648.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【泰柏格T1001】泰柏格（Techbag） T1001 京东专供充电电脑包 功能包 适用于15英寸及以下电脑 棕黄色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> jieroarchl: http://item.jd.com/199806.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【迪士尼DNC09006】迪士尼（Disney） DNC09006 酷时尚商务系列14寸双肩电脑包（红）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> jieroarchl: http://item.jd.com/998955.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【贝尔金F8N893qeC02】贝尔金（BELKIN） F8N893qeC02 商务版双肩电脑背包 15.6英寸(红色)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 。。。那个 targus 还行的样子
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 所以和你说，包还不错，但是没有买的想法
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 红色感觉不靠谱啊。
<jieroarchl> Nemo 。竟然来这里
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 贝尔金有亮蓝色的
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 水蓝色？
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 进去看看
<adam8157> onlylove: 收了吧 可以小刀
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 不亮，就像背着一漆铁皮。。。
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 你就收了 adam8157 吧
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 背着红色没装饰就像小孩子
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 当然那种小随意你怎么理解
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 除非你告诉我你的屏幕色温是5000k的。我这里色温是 6500k
<zenNamaste> 我觉得罗杰比以前犀利了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 犀利太多
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你也发现了?
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 因为见到人了
<freeflying> onlylove, 你收我的邮差包吧, 全新未拆封
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 跟你学坏了
<onlylove> freeflying: 我想要个双肩的……
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 在去北京之前，我对你合 hamo很刻薄。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 跟我有什么关系...
<freeflying> onlylove, 现在流行邮差包
<onlylove> jieroarchl: 我觉得贝尔金那个还成
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 做的对 ,他们都是坏淫
<adam8157> jieroarchl: 然后一见面就被魅力折服?
<freeflying> onlylove, 君不见壕蛋蛋都入了邮差包
<zenNamaste> 被媚力折服???
<onlylove> freeflying: 我一只手上都有茧了，提原装包提的
<jieroarchl> adam8157: 一见面就觉得，你们这么老实不靠谱的。。。
<freeflying> onlylove, 邮差包也是背着的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 乃用媚力折服了 jieroarchl ?
<onlylove> freeflying: 而且感觉走远路的话，背单肩包和斜挎包都很累
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> freeflying: 所以决定买双肩的
<jieroarchl> 单肩包不喜欢
 * jieroarchl 反对单肩包，跑步不舒服
<zenNamaste> 双肩包万岁
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 你去问问壕看看舒服不
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 壕
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 你舒服的骑车不？
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 壕是 adam8157
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 骑车啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 别闹
<onlylove> freeflying: 我春节背着来回跑路的感觉就是，一定要买个双肩包，我那电脑旅行重量2.5KG
<freeflying> onlylove, 看来你要换的是电脑
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 就是我包+电脑 5kg
<onlylove> freeflying: 我看好东芝的L50啦，15.6的
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 我想要17寸的，就是5kg预留
<onlylove> freeflying: 15寸的，轻不到哪里去的
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 干嘛要那么大的
<jieroarchl> onlylove: 看到 老电脑 包邮 385元 15寸哈。
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 舒服。
<onlylove> freeflying: 本来想买sony的F15来着
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 现在我就是 4:3 屏幕 15寸
<freeflying> jieroarchl, what matters is the ppi, not the screen size
 * adam8157 伪代码写好几个月了, 一直拖延, 最后报bug了事 =,=
<onlylove> freeflying: 现在普遍1366那啥
<jieroarchl> freeflying: what matter is screen size, not ppi
<jieroarchl> oo
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 距离
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 乃这澳洲英语要被 roylez 强烈鄙视了
<jieroarchl> freeflying: 恩。我语法一直很弱。
<lucky__> 有人自己去过医院的吗
<jieroarchl> lucky__: 难道你一直是忍着被送去？
<freeflying> jieroarchl, 幸亏他这会正在看草榴
<lucky__> jieroarchl:
 * jieroarchl 回去了， 拜拜 freeflying
 * jieroarchl 拜拜 lainme
<lucky__> jieroarchl: 不是，自己没去过 都是家人带去的
<jieroarchl> quit
<onlylove> freeflying: 其实我一直有当当被我坑了的感觉，因为知道我要买包，所以去搞了那个
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 但是我忘了说，我的包和电脑要一起买的……电脑还没定下来……
<freeflying> onlylove, 你这太坑了
<adam8157> onlylove: 买本儿送的包和鼠标千万折现不要东西, 太差
<onlylove> adam8157: 哦……我这个知道，之前因为懒，都用的随机送的，asus送的还成
<onlylove> adam8157: 不过……老实说，那包真心一般话
<adam8157> onlylove: 都是零售商送的其实
<adam8157> onlylove: 刀吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个知道，我原来在家卖电脑都没包的，除非说包装里面有包
<onlylove> adam8157: 也就说是厂家送
<zer4tul> 很多商家不接受折现
<zer4tul> 你要么要，要么不要，价格不变
<adam8157> zer4tul: 现在一般都网上买了, 基本也没送的
<onlylove> zer4tul: 那些破东西本身就折不了几个钱
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 苹果笔记本Macbook Air，可以安装ubuntu么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455530 苹果笔记本Macbook Air，有BIOS么？ 可以设置用U盘启动么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 c_++ — 2014-02-14 17:39
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38342
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | NASA测试用机器人为卫星补充燃料
<onlylove> 卫星需要燃料？
<onlylove> 一直以为不需要的
<nyfair_the_loser> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1039143
<^k^> nyfair_the_loser: ⇪ 【转】@使徒子 在这么个欢快的日子，给大家讲个瓦伦丁的故事 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair_the_loser> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69917555gw1edioupznxjj20ak4hqh0i.jpg
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 两只苍蝇打羽毛球 : 有两只苍蝇在打羽毛球,正打着一苍蝇突然倒地了,另一只苍蝇就上前问:"咋地了,哥们?" 这只苍蝇答道:"拿错拍子了,拿成电蝇拍了。"
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Wubi取消了，大家有什么看法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455532 在最新的版本中呢，嗯～～（其实是从ubuntu13.04开始的啦），取消掉了wubi这个方便的安装程序，不知大家对此有什么看法呢？ 怀念？ 与否 ？或者有什么看法？欢迎畅所欲言喔！（ENG：千万评价别太过
<^k^>  ─> 火了，不然开发Wubi的人就会找你算账啦 ） 统计信息: 发表于 由 android361abc — 2014-02-14 19:08
<onlylove> 下班……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 dash中的图标都是双份的怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455533 dash中有相当一部分的图标都是双份的 统计信息: 发表于 由 icbbs — 2014-02-14 19:37
<jusss> 大家元宵节快乐！
<JQK> jusss: 同樂
<hoxily> jusss: 快乐
<sou_> 缘消节快乐
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 陀螺 : 迪利:你的脑袋像陀螺。 约翰:这是为什么? 迪利:因为任何姑娘都能把它弄得团团转。
<hoxily> jusss: 元宵节快乐
<abineQ> jusss: 节日乐乐
<uuair> 有人在么？
<uuair> 问个问题
<uuair> 我输入startx
<uuair> 系统显示 no screens found
<uuair> 我是在虚拟机上安装的centos
<uuair> 下面应该怎么办啊？
<uuair> 显卡驱动？
<yeticry> 当然是关机，出去开房去啊
<JQK> uuair: yum search video vesa
<mjkr> uuair: vm?
<uuair> yeticry: 我儿子都5岁了，开什么房啊，早不年轻了。
<uuair> mjkr: 恩，Parallels里面
<yeticry> 那今天也该跟老婆浪漫下
<mjkr> 弄个vmware
<uuair> yeticry: 浪漫完了，我做了顿晚饭。
<jusss> uuair: 虚拟机用vesa
<uuair> mjkr: 一样的虚拟机，我用的是MAC，Parallels比较合适
<mjkr> uuair: 比如，parallels 的 windows 显卡驱动是没有签名的
<uuair> jusss:我是在mac下，用Parallels虚拟centos。。。
<mjkr> uuair: 而vmware的显卡驱动是有签名的
<uuair> JQK: Package xorg-x11-drv-vesa-2.3.2-4.el6.x86_64 already installed and latest version
<uuair> JQK: 我装了一下，没戏，已经安装了。
<jusss> http://zhidao.baidu.com/s/daily/2014-02-14/1392976281.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 情人节指南：放下包袱，快乐自慰_百度知道
<uuair> mjkr: 我没法换vm啊。。。
<mjkr> parallels对windows的的多显卡工作站有用
<mjkr> 可以指定显卡到vm
<yeticry> VirtualBox for Mac?
<mjkr>  不过你是mac就不要用了
<yeticry> 吃完饭也还有有些事情要做啊。你忘了吗？
<uuair> mjkr:别管有用没用，我跟mac下只能用这个玩意，而且都是买的了，只能凑合了。其实如果我不是最小化安装centos，是有x window的。。。不过这次是最小化，我有点搞不清。
<mjkr> vmware fusion不贵的
<uuair> yeticry: 我前天摔了一下，腰坏了，几乎半摊，恰巧今天保姆也不在家，我跟我媳妇，收拾屋子到现在，累趴下了。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<mjkr> 哇塞，你还有钱请保姆
<mjkr> 然后还抱怨vmware贵……
<mjkr> 我无语……
<uuair> mjkr：我没说过vm贵啊
<uuair> mjkr：我是说，parallels我已经买了，就不换vm
<uuair> 了
<mjkr> parallels在windows上跑有点像xen
<uuair> mjkr：不清楚哦，我只在mac上用过
<uuair> 到底no screen是什么问题呢
<jusss> uuair: 你mac装的win?
<mjkr> maccentos
<uuair> jusss: 我mac用的是OSX，用parallels虚拟的centos
<jusss> uuair: 那怎么看到windows了。。。parallels对windows的的多显卡工作站有用
<uuair> jusss: 主要是vps用的都是centos，我学学，而且我对OSX也不熟，直接搞自己电脑容易出错，所以跟虚拟机上练练，可结果连个X WINDOW都搞不定。
<uuair> jusss:这话不是我说的啊。。。说乱了，看来今天注定躁动！
<jusss> uuair: 你可以去看看arch wiki
<jusss> uuair: arch wiki上写的安装很好
<jusss> uuair: 你vps哪买的，我也想买个vps了
<uuair> jusss: 好的，我去看看。我想问一下，怎么看显卡信息啊？
<jusss> uuair: lscpi|grep VGA
<uuair> jusss:  我那个VPS跟幻灯片似的，别买了。。。好的VPS我也找呢
<uuair> jusss: 有一个UCVPS，那天这里谁跟我说的我忘了，看起来不错，日本的IP挺快的，ping100左右，不过一个月20刀。。
<jusss> uuair: 太贵
<mjkr> 我有ge一年35刀的
<mjkr> 英国的
<jusss> uuair: 一月50可以考虑
<mjkr> 拿来看bbc 不错
<uuair> jusss:  我现在用的就是一个月45，美国的，ping大概400左右
<jusss> mjkr: 一年35刀？靠谱不
<mjkr> 一个月流量1000G
<uuair> mjkr:同问！
<jusss> mjkr: linode太贵买不起
<jusss> 想找个便宜点的
<mjkr> 那里的cp是他们家自己写的
<mjkr> ramhost
<uuair> linode很好么？
<mjkr> 对新手可能比较不友好
<mjkr> 其他还好
<mjkr> 我在上面跑openbsd
<mjkr> 其实，如果osx支持jail
<mjkr> 你可以自己玩玩
<jusss> mjkr: 你们怎么付款呀，人家都要美元
<mjkr> 弄张master/visa卡就好了
<jusss> mjkr: 而我只有天朝的工商银行号
<mjkr> 至于怎么弄，那是机密……
<jusss> 擦。。。
<mjkr> 如果我公开的话，国家有可能会封锁de
<mjkr> 支付手段要跟上技术需求
<uuair> amazon那里的vps，是不是只能跑web程序？
<uuair> paypal不就能支付么
<uuair> 还有那些出名的vps？我看ucvps也是这个价格，但可以随便改变国家，比这个linode强吧？
<mjkr> uuair: paypal的话要经过银行账户
<mjkr> 不能现金交易
<mjkr> 你需要一个非银行账户的东西
<uuair> mjkr: 你的意思是，你支付，不用银行？
<mjkr> 然后能够伪装成一个正常的银行账户
<mjkr> 之后的paypal就没问题了
<uuair> mjkr:你为什么不用银行直接给paypal的形式？
<mjkr> 国安
<uuair> mjkr: 你那点金额，还怕国安？
<uuair> mjkr:不过我挺好奇，你再国内支付，然后境外自动转paypal上么？
<mjkr> 对
<jusss> mjkr: 付款都是信用卡付吗？我还是学生还没工作哪有信用卡，都是储蓄卡
<mjkr> jusss: 你可以说那是信用卡，也可以说不是
<mjkr> 这跟信用卡/储蓄卡没有任何关系
<uuair> mjkr: 那你说说，国内是什么通道？
<mjkr> jusss: 把这一段研究透了，你就做出了彻底脱离中国的第一步
<mjkr> 把这个五千年的垃圾彻底踩在脚下
<uuair> mjkr: 那你国内，是网上银行转账，还是现金交易呢？
<mjkr> 如果不通过银行，那么就只有现金交易
<mjkr> 这是肯定的
<ToaNii> 今晚回家过完元宵再出去过情人节。
<uuair> mjkr: 说吧说吧，咋办的？
<uuair> ToaNii：昨天没过？
<ToaNii> uuair 不是今天是情人节+元宵么？昨天过这一说又是从哪里冒出来的？
<mjkr> 你只要直到怎么弄到一张有visa/mastercard标记的卡ok了，这是我能说的。
<uuair> ToaNii: 昨天才是情人节，今天是女友节
<uuair> mjkr: 我都有啊
<mjkr> 那就行了，你不需要走我这条路。
<alanlzhao> 祝大家情人節、元宵節快樂！
<uuair> mjkr:但我一年的外汇额度不够用啊。。。
<mjkr> uuair: 老天，你一年花了多少外汇？
<uuair> mjkr:一人5万刀啊……根本不够
<ToaNii> uuair:其实我刚刚说的那个应该算是笑话，前提是要从一个已知已婚的人嘴里说出来才有感觉...
<mjkr> 这点我还是可以告诉你的
<mjkr> 外汇额度对身份证号挂钩
<uuair> ToaNii:我说的也是笑话，前提是告诉那些问这种问题的人也有感觉。
<mjkr> 换个人去办理换汇就行了
<uuair> mjkr: 我找了很多人。。。
<ToaNii> .............
<uuair> mjkr:一年，我大概需要100万刀的额度
<mjkr> uuair: 实在不行，你去香港换汇
<uuair> mjkr: 我就是从香港换的
<mjkr> 如果你一年需要100万USD我相信去香港的机票你还是可以换的
<uuair> mjkr: 有时候用人工的方式。
<mjkr> 还有澳门，新加坡，台湾
<mjkr> etc
<uuair> mjkr：不过，rmb是没法直接兑换usd的
<uuair> mjkr：这根我去那儿，没关系
<mjkr> 对，境外有问题
<ToaNii> 一年100w刀，你直接去汇丰开个户大客户经理就会来跟你谈了 uuair
<uuair> mjkr:我带过去也没戏，况且，我也不可能带现金过去啊
<uuair> ToaNii:不会的，这是国家问题，没人能管，合法的情况下，所以我对mjkr的事情很好奇
<mjkr> 找一间内地的汇丰银行
<mjkr> 代理香港汇丰银行开户
<uuair> ToaNii:我已经是汇丰的primer了。。。还是没办法
<uuair> mjkr:我是汇丰全球的primer，英国，香港，大陆。
<uuair> 最大的问题是，个人额度5万刀
<mjkr> 我老天，这样你还骗我是学生
<ToaNii> 算了，最终解决方案：去深圳换吧
<uuair> mjkr：我儿子都5岁了，我是学生？
<uuair> mjkr:你说说你的方法
<mjkr> 不行的
<mjkr> 一年要花100万，然后还在那里抱怨parallels不好用……
<ToaNii> 如果你是外国人或者港澳台居民不就没有外管了么
<mjkr> 一百万刀不够移民的
<uuair> 没戏的，我是中国人，改不了
<mjkr> 不过
<uuair> mjkr:我这不是碰到问题来问么。。。没说不好用啊，虽然没解决吧。。。你快说你的事
<ToaNii> 100w刀还不够？
<ToaNii> 澳洲都不用100w刀吧？美国也不用
<ToaNii> 加拿大现在时没戏了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在win7上，用VM9.0 装的ubuntu1304虚拟机进入死循环不能登录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455534 在win7上，用VM9.0 装的ubuntu1304虚拟机dvd版，刚开始用的好好的，后来在安装Mysql的时候不知道动了那根神经，居然在用户名和密码输入正确的情况下进入死循环不能登录？
<mjkr> 他可以买印度护照
<mjkr> 准确来说
<mjkr> 那你后续呢？
<ToaNii> mjkr:加勒比小国的护照哪里要100w刀......
<mjkr> 100万刀，应该可以拿个非洲国家国籍
<mjkr> 然后移民香港
<ToaNii> 现在欧洲都不用
<mjkr> 后面就都ok了
<mjkr> 我没说加勒比那里要
<mjkr> 我说移民美国
<ToaNii> 移香港还要做7年的二等公民，拿的是身份签证书不是护照，各个国家都要签证还要特别检查
<ToaNii> 而且7年之后人家还不一定给你入籍
<ToaNii> 被打回原籍就SB了
<uuair> mjkr：说啊说啊。。。
<uuair> mjkr：我觉得你说的比较方便，说来听听
<uuair> 我下一下
<uuair> 等我回来
<mjkr> 那也是，他要解决支付手段
<mjkr> 不是移民
<ToaNii> 其实如果不是一定要合法的话，找个地下钱庄就解决了
<mjkr> 我的事合法途径
<mjkr> 但是公开之后国安那边会有问题
<mjkr> 不知道现在能不能用比特币作中介
<jusss> mjkr: 网上说学生办visa卡好难
<mjkr> jusss: 很容易的
<jusss> mjkr: 都没收入
<mjkr> 只要你知道怎么办
<jusss> mjkr: 不知道呀
<ToaNii> ...
<ToaNii> 要么就是开公司，用洗钱的办法
<jusss> mjkr: 总不能自己办家银行吧
<ToaNii> 整个过程都是合法的
<mjkr> ToaNii: 做个离岸公司，然后毁约
<mjkr> 一切ok
<ToaNii> 对啊，洗钱也是可以这样的嘛
<mjkr> 前提是你能够控制离岸公司
<ToaNii> 或者担保然后无法返还
<mjkr> 英雄所见略同
<ToaNii> 再或者你找个外国人投资你一点钱，然后你给他的投资回报
<ToaNii> 其实都是可以的 :)
<mjkr> 不过这样有前提
<jusss> ToaNii: mjkr,你们说的太远了离我。。。
<mjkr> 资本充足
<mjkr> jusss 不是这种情况
<jusss> mjkr: 我去银行申请办visa卡人家给办吗
<mjkr> 最不济你找个愿意为你用visa卡的人不久完了
<mjkr> 干嘛要弄张visa卡
<mjkr> 找个高富帅，然后一切ok
<ToaNii> 傍老外大款...然后离婚....哈哈
<jusss> 我是粗狂的汉子
<jusss> 不是女的
<ToaNii> 傍富婆
<mjkr> 估计最后的日子来临之时，那些人都会疯狂地抢visa/master卡的
<jusss> mjkr: 最后的日子是指？
<mjkr> jusss: 天朝彻底完蛋的时候
<jusss> mjkr: .
<uuair> 我回来了
<uuair> 继续扯淡吧
<ToaNii> uuair: 如果你对外汇需求那么大又没有励志到时帮国家打小日本的话，还是移民吧...
<jusss> mjkr: 工行的牡丹学生卡visa的年费要100
<jusss> 擦
<jusss> 真黑
<mjkr> uuair: 顺便帮我也移民算了
<mjkr> jusss: 所以那些人之前整过比特币
<mjkr> 现在打算整余额宝
<mjkr> 如果我告诉你，那那个东西就是下一个打击目标
<mjkr> 我可没那么傻
<mjkr> uuair: 不过，到时候欢迎你们集资买原子弹轰炸中国，尤其是中国北京
<mjkr> 最好把遗产捐给五角大楼
<ToaNii> mjkr:你就那么恨当今圣上么
<jusss> mjkr: 银行能办本银行的各种卡吗？会不会我去银行人家说办不了这种卡
<mjkr> uuair: 之前，我们提到了违约，担保的办法
<mjkr> 你应该都知道吧？
<ToaNii> uuair:详见洗钱的各种办法
<mjkr> jusss: 银行那是当今圣上的徒子徒孙敛财的好工具
<mjkr> 当然要把所谓与国际接轨的金融手段束之高阁了
<mjkr> 也不会容忍其它能够提供这种金融手段的机构的长期存在
<mjkr> 当然，由于各种需要，和“特殊用途”
<mjkr> 这种手段在“特定行业”必不可少
<ToaNii> 最后还是回归本真，拿着麻袋把现金拉出去吧
<mjkr> 所以你要是以一个学生的身份光明正大的去申请visa/mastercard的卡
<mjkr> 人家会认为你危害政权，领土主权完整
<mjkr> 意图谋反
<mjkr> 才不会给你发卡呢
<mjkr> 你要是想要信用卡
<mjkr> 就是一般的信用卡
<mjkr> 那就当然要按例给那帮爷爷上贡了
<mjkr> 年费和各种手续费是免不了的
<mjkr> 所以你要清楚地知道“特殊用途”
<mjkr> 和“特殊行业”
<mjkr> 要勇敢地发现
<mjkr> 细心的筛查
<mjkr> 我相信你的research能力不比我低
<jusss> 。。。
<mjkr> 当你走到这一段路的终点
<kcao> uuair: 你的那个 no screens found 的问题解决没？
<mjkr> 你就掌握了逃离这个政权的第一把钥匙
<mjkr> 完善的金融手段
<jusss> uuair: ex /var/log/ X的记录文件
<jusss> log.X.0之类的
<mjkr> 要相信主
<mjkr> 主会给我们这些逃亡的人一座城
<jusss> mjkr: 其实貌似我曾经有张visa卡然后给注销了。。。
<jusss> mjkr: 我是不是很傻
<mjkr> 主会给我们这些失去家的人一个家
<ToaNii> 问一下，还有什么频道里面都是中国人的.... 我在的频道全都是外国人
<heiher> ToaNii: #archlinux-cn
<mjkr> 主不会让那些捐弃世俗寻找他的人绝望，jusss
<jusss> mjkr: ...
<mjkr> 让主指引你吧，jusss
<jusss> mjkr: ...
<ToaNii> heiher: 谢谢。
<ToaNii> 在IRC能能看见一窝中国人果然很爽
<mjkr> 如果你的心想着主，那无论圣上想把那些金融手段藏得多深，主都会把你向哪里指引
<mjkr> 万能的主，我祈求你，指引这些向着你的迷失的羔羊吧
<heiher> ToaNii: freenode 中文频道就数 #ubuntu-cn 人气最好啦。
<heiher> ToaNii: 好多年过去了，一直这样。
<mjkr> heiher: 还有gentoo-zh
<heiher> mjkr: 那我也看看，gentoo 几乎没用过，我以为玩的人不多呢。
<ToaNii> 是么...我之前在其他频道里老外都说我是他们在IRC唯一见到过的中国人...
<ToaNii> heiher: 那其他网络呢？
<heiher> ToaNii: 那就让他们来 #ubuntu-cn@irc.freenode.net 吧。
<heiher> ToaNii: 其它网络我也没怎么用过。
<mjkr> 当主第二次降临作王的时候，他会把我们从中华的耻辱簿中除名。
<heiher> ToaNii: 最近 IRC 我用的也少，只有开会才上下 #loongson
<mjkr> 然后，他将亲自屠尽一切中国人
<ToaNii> 我之前又看到Mozilla的频道里面有好多台湾人
<mjkr> 主不会放弃你的，ju
<mjkr> jusss
<heiher> 有没有人玩 MIPS 的？ 没找到相关的频道。
<jusss> mjkr: ...
<mjkr> 信仰主是对你具有中华血脉的唯一救赎
<ToaNii> heiher: 你可以去http://searchirc.com/ 上面搜一搜
<^k^> ToaNii: ⇪ Search IRC, the most advanced IRC search engine.
<heiher> ToaNii: 好的，谢谢！
<ToaNii> 尽管我觉得这个网站很多频道都搜不到
<jusss> mjkr: 你啥也不说，连个关键字都不给咋指引
<mjkr> 当benjamin一族残忍的屠戮levite的旅行者时
<mjkr> 是主召唤了其他部族
<mjkr> 哦，我主神圣的复仇向后世宣告，欺压旅者的人没有好结果。
<uuair> 我回来了
<mjkr> 我主是旅行者的庇佑者
<mjkr> 我们无家，我们无国，只有主是我们的庇佑者
<uuair> 查看了一下/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<uuair> Fatal server error:
<uuair> [ 21931.467] no screens found
<uuair> [ 21931.467] (EE)
<uuair> 就这个错误啊
<mjkr> uuair: 最近版本的Xorg已经可以不需要xorg.conf了
<mjkr> 1.12开始应该就不需要了
<uuair> mjkr：所以呢？
<uuair> mjkr：确实没有xorg.conf这个文件了
<uuair> mjkr：但我这个错误，是什么意思？
<mjkr> 你的Xorg是多少？
<mjkr> jusss: 主会将我们拔起，给我们肥沃的土壤，让我们在他的应许之地重新生根发芽
<mjkr> 哪怕头顶没有屋檐，哪怕脚下是万丈深渊，主都在那里注视着我们
<mjkr> jusss: 此次旅途就是主对你的历练
<uuair> mjkr：查不到啊。。。Xorg -v就报错
<mjkr> mjkr: yum 呢？
<uuair> Description: X Window System Support.
<uuair>  Mandatory Packages:
<uuair>    xorg-x11-drivers
<uuair>    xorg-x11-server-Xorg
<mjkr> 用yum/rpm查
<uuair>    xorg-x11-xauth
<uuair>    xorg-x11-xinit
<uuair>  Default Packages:
<^k^> uuair:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<mjkr> ...
<uuair> 哦
<uuair> 我用的是yum group安装的
<mjkr> 我只要版本号，没要你在这里贴 呀
<jusss> ...
<mjkr> jusss: 找到这个金融手段就是找到主的过程
<jusss> mjkr: 那得有个关键字呀
<mjkr> 我刚才说了那么一大通，你还没有醒悟？
<jusss> mjkr: 摩西还有十诫呢
<mjkr> 答案就在刚才的话里
<uuair_> 什么？
<mjkr> 领悟就在你了
<uuair_> 我被ban了，什么都没看到啊
<mjkr> 我要的是版本号
<mjkr> 你要确认 xorg xserver的版本号
<mjkr> 然后是各种driver
<mjkr> 到fpaste.org上贴出来
<alvin_rxg> Title: New paste • Fedora Project Pastebin (@ fpaste.org)
<mjkr> 再然后就是你的Xorg.0.log
<jusss> uuair_: Xorg -configure
<uuair_> Version     : 1.13.0
<jusss> uuair_: lspci|grep VGA查看BusID
<uuair_> 我用yum差的
<jusss> uuair_: 然后写入xorg.conf里试试
<uuair_> jusss: Xorg根本启动不了，你哪个没戏
<mjkr> 1.13.0 不需要Xorg.conf
<uuair_> jusss：对啊，不用conf了
<jusss> uuair_: 。。。
<mjkr> uuair_: 你把各种drv包贴到fpaste.org
<jusss> uuair_: 你指定一个错误BusID看你能启动不
<mjkr> xorg的e
<mjkr> x11-xorg-*
<uuair_> 你俩说的，都都搞不懂了，有简单的办法没
<uuair_> 比如，删了驱动重新装这种？
<mjkr> 不是…………
<jusss> uuair_: 。。。
<mjkr> 这是X
<mjkr> 不是windows
<jusss> uuair_: 装了vesa xserver,一般出问题就是xorg.conf不对
<mjkr> uuair_: 话说，你要centos干什么用？
<ToaNii> 机器人是不是可以无视...
<mjkr> jusss: 你不知道他其他的drv
<jusss> uuair_: 手动启动X Xorg :0
<uuair_> 我装centos，第一，是为了学学linux，因为我这个OSX我自己不敢瞎搞啊，第二，vps大都提供centos，我想弄个web
<jusss> mjkr: 其它的还有啥
<uuair_> jusss：启动不了的
<jusss> uuair_: 出错信息呀
<jusss> uuair_: 还有/var/log/X...
<uuair_> jusss:如果是root，就是no screens found
<jusss> uuair_: 你把记录发上来呀
<mjkr> jusss: 他如果使用xf86-video-modeseting 的呢？
<uuair_> 好的
<jusss> mjkr: 。。。
<jusss> mjkr: 只有n卡才用modesetting
<mjkr>  你要他装vesa就是添乱
<mjkr> j
<jusss> mjkr: 傻x的n卡
<uuair_> 今天真长知识
<jusss> uuair_: 你指定了显卡？
<jusss> uuair_: 你虚拟机里指定了显卡？
<uuair_> jusss:必须没有啊
<mjkr> jusss: 只要他的显卡有drm驱动，就可以modesetting
<jusss> uuair_: 那就vesa， 通用驱动
<jusss> mjkr: 所以我让写xorg.conf呀
<mjkr> jusss: 你可能要查查parallels 有没有什么额外内核包
<mjkr> 和额外的 mesa/X11 包
<jusss> mjkr: 不懂那货。。。
<mjkr> jusss: parallels 有没有提供安装 iso
<jusss> mjkr: vbox没遇到过这种问题还
<mjkr> jusss: 也是一样的，内核/mesa/x11
<jusss> uuair_: 换个发行版吧，这年头谁还用centos
<mjkr> uuair_: 访问fpaste.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: New paste • Fedora Project Pastebin (@ fpaste.org)
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 刚买的笔记本，周一到货，又感觉配置有点低，有没有需要的朋友。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455535 thinkpad L540 I3-4000M 2G 500G 蓝牙 不带指纹和摄像头 DVDRW Linux ，核显。价格绝对比网上能看到的价格低。 要不要卖了买i5 4200M的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 onshoestring
<mjkr> uuair_: copy 你刚才的log贴到那里去
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-02-14 22:57
<jusss> uuair_: 据说centos很老，直接arch/debian多好
<mjkr> 应该用openbsd
<uuair_> http://fpaste.org/77281/
<mjkr> uuair 看起来是想翻墙
<uuair_> 是这样么
<jusss> mjkr: openbsd没freebsd的小恶魔标志，不喜
<uuair_> mjkr:你说对了
<jusss> (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<mjkr> uuair_: 你把xf86-video-modesetting给用了
<mjkr> 你可以通过xorg.conf强行关掉
<jusss> (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
<mjkr> 也可以直接通过yum/rpm卸掉
<jusss> 果然是modesetting这货
<jusss> 恶心
<mjkr> jusss: 怎么样，我说对了吧？
<jusss> mjkr: 不能卸呀
<uuair_> 等等。。。我把什么删了？
<jusss> mjkr: kms呀
<mjkr> jusss: 你叫他装vesa就是添乱
<mjkr> jusss: 不是kkms
<jusss> mjkr: 那添乱
<mjkr> 是xf86-video-modesettting
<mjkr> 如果你有xf86-video-vesa，就把xf86-video-modesetting 给卸了
<mjkr> 对应的应该是xorg-x11-*
<mjkr> 说着x11-xorg-*
<mjkr> fedora/centos的包命名最乱了
<jusss> mjkr: 装上也没问题呀，用xorg.conf指定下
<mjkr> jusss: 听我的
<mjkr> jusss: 翻墙用openbsd
<uuair_> xorg-x11-drv-modesetting？
<uuair_> 把这个删了？
<mjkr> npppd可以支持l2tp
<mjkr> 不需要额外的xl2tpd
<mjkr> ipsec在openbsd上是原生支持
<mjkr> 而且翻墙根本就不需要X
<mjkr> centos还有占空间大等诸多问题
<jusss> mjkr: 没人说需要x呀。。。
<uuair_> mjkr：xorg-x11-drv-modesetting，是把这个文件删了么？
<kcao> uuair_: 你确定你的xorg-x11-server-Xorg 这个包装了？
<mjkr> linux内核放在小空间上需要卸内核模组
<mjkr> uuair_: 如果你想翻墙，直接把centos删了，换openbsd
<uuair_> kcao:xorg-x11-server-Xorg 装了
<jusss> uuair_: centos太老了，换了吧
<mjkr> 然后有问题在到这里来吧
<jusss> mjkr: bsd据说操作很复杂，我等小白怕搞不来呀
<uuair_> kcao:我刚看了，而且我是用yum groupinstall "X Window System"这种方法装的，包括gnome，所以只会多装，不会少啊
<mjkr> uuair_: 你现在折腾的X与翻墙没有一丁点关系
<uuair_> mjkr:先说我的问题，别跑题
<mjkr> jusss: 我就跑的是openbsd服务器
<kcao> uuair_: 我没事了，之前自己在fedora 上 yum install @kde 它没给我装xserver
<uuair_> mjkr：我知道，我这不是先熟悉熟悉系统么。翻墙我自己下一个软件，弄个L2TP就可以了。。。。
<mjkr> uuair_: openbsd不需要额外的l2tpd
<uuair_> kcao:哦，我先装的Xserver，然后装的饿gnome
<jusss> mjkr: 那你mta用的啥？ sendmail还是postfix?
<mjkr> npppd 统一支持pppd/pppoed/l2tpd
<uuair_> mjkr：我就喜欢cengtos。。。你先说我刚才哪个问题啊
<mjkr> sendmail
<jusss> mjkr: 果然。。。
<jusss> mjkr: debian默认exim
<mjkr> uuair_: 不是，把那个包删了
<mjkr> 不是文件
<mjkr> 用yum把那个包删了
<uuair_> 知道了
<jusss> mjkr: 这么麻烦直接让他在xorg.conf指定驱动不是更简单
<mjkr> 那个包应该是xorg-x11-drv-video-modesetting
<mjkr> 或者类似的名字
<mjkr> jusss: 是，然后下次他又要问我怎么改回去
<mjkr> 这样最省事
<jusss> mjkr: openbsd能挂载ntfs吗
<uuair_> (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)
<mjkr> jusss: ntfs3g可以支持
<uuair_> sudo yum remove xorg-x11-drv-modesetting
<mjkr> 编一个就好
<jusss> mjkr: ...
<uuair_> 以后就这样了
<jusss> mjkr: 你是root吗
<uuair_> 我觉得，干脆把Xserver跟Gnome都删了，然后重新弄吧
<uuair_> 必须root啊
<jusss> mjkr: 不root没自由呀
<mjkr> jusss: yeah
<jusss> uuair_: 直接换个系统吧
<uuair_> jusss：不成啊。。。
<jusss> uuair_: 何必死抱着一个很久的系统呢
<uuair_> 我重新装一次试试
<mjkr> ……
<mjkr> uuair_: 有钱人就是好
<mjkr> 爱怎么折腾就怎么折腾……
<uuair_> mjkr：你这话没道理哦
<jusss> uuair_: 你要是坚持什么unix血统之类的应该搞个aix hp-ux osx之类的，他们是纯正的血统当然还有bsd
<mjkr> 你根本就不需要重装……
<uuair_> jusss:不是啊，因为我看到好多VPS，默认提供windows+centos啊。。。
<uuair_> mjkr：那咋办？
<mjkr> 这里有flame war的苗, freeflying_away 出来
<jusss> uuair_: 那种提供centos就不考虑了，竟然敢不提供我大debich
<uuair_> jusss:。。。。我搞不定那么多系统，起码centos好多vps都支持。。。
<jusss> debiarch
<uuair_> jusss：还有，太复杂的我也搞不定
<mjkr> uuair_: 把modesetting卸掉换vesa
<uuair_> jusss：要是都能装ubuntu就好了。。
<mjkr> 果然
<mjkr> 前几天不是有ubuntu与kylin合作吗？
<jusss> uuair_: ub。。。
<mjkr> 同志们，果断抛弃ubuntu
<jusss> uuair_: ub已经太非主流了
<mjkr> 党又要夺权了
<jusss> 我用过的ub还是10.10
<uuair_> nnd,我以为在ubuntu的频道里，必须说它好呢，这下就放心了。
<uuair_> 这种垃圾，我怎么可能继续用呢。。。
<jusss> uuair_: 这里只有几个人用ub
<mjkr> jusss: 大实话
<uuair_> 其他的呢
<jusss> mjkr: 还是debian arch用户多，再其次就是gentoo
<uuair_> Package xorg-x11-drv-vesa-2.3.2-4.el6.x86_64 already installed and latest version
<uuair_> 这玩意已经存在了啊
<uuair_> 莫非需要reboot？
<jusss> uuair_: 先在网上搜搜yum的用法
<uuair_> 我记得，以前说debian特别难啊
<mjkr> 你到底删了modesetting 没有？
<jusss> 其实我到现在连aptitude和pacman还不太会用。。。
<uuair_> jusss:我是用yum的语法没错啊
<uuair_> mjkr：刚删了啊
<uuair_> 我reboot了试试
<mjkr> 哎算了，就当我给你research做义工罢了
<mjkr> uuair_: http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v6/docs/en/Parallels_Desktop_Users_Guide/22570.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Parallels Tools for Linux
<mjkr> 或者类似的
<jusss> mjkr: X的问题大多都是通过修改xorg.conf解决的，比如i卡的uxa出现画面撕裂通过在xorg.conf改snd可以解决
<uuair_> 等一下啊，我看看，吸收吸收
<jusss> mjkr: 你直接让他改xorg.conf算了
<jusss> uuair_: 百度下 xorg.conf 看看然后再搜下 vesa试试
<mjkr> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Parallels
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Parallels - ArchWiki
<mjkr> "Choose "install Parallels Tools" from the "Virtual Machine" menu. Parallels Tools are located on a cd-image, which was connected to you virtual machine. You have to mount it first: "
<mjkr> 看这里
<uuair_> mjkr：我首先就是安装了Parallels的工具了啊
<uuair_> 我还担心是因为install了这个东西导致的呢
<uuair_> 我好好看看先
<mjkr> pacman 那一段你要换成yum
<mjkr> jusss: 你接手吧
<mjkr> 正常的途径应该是先不要装parallels tools
<mjkr> 有问题再装
<mjkr> 而且parallels本来在mac上就有一些列的问题
<mjkr> 你那么有钱，又想过得好一点，可以自买一个vpn服务
<mjkr> 或者换成vmware fusion来折腾
<uuair_> mjkr：我买了啊
<mjkr> 那你还想搭建一个服务器干什么啊……
<uuair_> 不过，我想再香港的办公室里，放一台电脑，运行一个centos的程序，弄一个自己的vpn，在弄一个vnc这样的控制器。因为有些东西，我需要在国外的电脑上做，不能在国内留下痕迹。
<mjkr> 我怎么命这么苦……
<jusss> mjkr: 你说的学生办visa我没找到，网上有种方法通过用两个paypal账号转款好像能转出来美元，然后用paypal付款
<mjkr> 所以 国内电脑A-香港电脑A-WAN?
<mjkr> 你如果已经有了vpn
<mjkr> 你通过那个vpn做vnc就已经没有问题了
<mjkr> 不会再国内网络上留下痕迹的
<uuair_> mjkr：vpn毕竟不是自己的，我觉得不靠谱。我再国内工作的时候，都是用3G网络的，一周扔一张3G卡。
<jiero> 呃。
<jusss> uuair_: 擦，你是什么工作
<mjkr> 您老人家太有钱了……
<jiero> 谁还有情人啊
<jiero> 说明有感情
<uuair_> 工作性质啊
<mjkr> 恳求您包养我吧，好不好……
 * jiero 无情，所以没情人
<jusss> uuair_: 你是国安处de ?还是要携款外逃的暴发户
<uuair_> 赶紧解决我的问题先。。我看看是不是parallels tools的问题。
<uuair_> 不是，简单的说吧，我是股市坐庄的庄家。
<uuair_> 好听点我是搞投资的。
<jiero> roylez: 陪情人？
<jusss> uuair_: 那有没有小道消息让俺也搞点
<uuair_> jusss：怎么可能有呢，告诉你，我就进去了，呵呵。
<uuair_> 这个频道，受监控么？
<mjkr> uuair_: 我的老天，你没有相关的经验，想从0学起？
<jusss> uuair_: 你Xorg -configure 看在没在home下生成xorg.conf.new
<uuair_> jusss:我强制生成过xorg.conf.new
<jusss> uuair_: 然后改xorg.conf.new里面设置驱动为vesa
<uuair_> 在root下面
<uuair_> mjkr:我还是有点经验的，不过你们水平太高了，我跟不上，呵呵
<uuair_> ok
<jusss> uuair_: 然后Xorg -config xorg.conf.new :0&
<mjkr> 如果还有问题，贴log到fpaste.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: New paste • Fedora Project Pastebin (@ fpaste.org)
<jusss> uuair_: 怎么修改xorg.conf里面的驱动可以百度下，很简单
<uuair_> 恩，我去百度
<mjkr> jusss: 主啊，恳求你启发我们可怜的 jusss 吧
<jusss> mjkr: ...你得告诉我关键字呀
<jusss> mjkr: 哪怕是不完整的
<mjkr> 告诉你关键字我怎么办？
<jusss> mjkr: 私聊给我呀
<mjkr> 那不是一样
<jusss> mjkr: 不一定非得要在频道里说呀
<mjkr> 告诉你跟在频道里说没什么两样
<mjkr> 你不是已经查到paypal的结局方案了吗？
<mjkr> 先用那个
<mjkr> 天无绝人之路
<jusss> mjkr: ...
<jusss> mjkr: 谁知道那个方法还能用不
<mjkr> 天上的主要屠灭一切华人
<jusss> mjkr: 等我的邮局建好后，向你发大量垃圾邮件，要你不告诉我，lol
<mjkr> 为的是他们的罪
<mjkr> 把你的心给主吧！
<jiero> mjkr: 单一邪教？
<mjkr> 主是你唯一的救赎
<mjkr> 话说lot能够逃离sodom
<mjkr> 那是主的恩典
<mjkr> 我们要逃离这罪恶之城，也只能将希望给予主
<mjkr> 主不杀义人
<mjkr> 主为保全义人可以忍受那罪恶之城
<mjkr> 相信主吧，ju
<mjkr> jusss:
<mjkr> 为了你和你的后代不再背负这华人的罪恶
<mjkr> 相信主吧，信主者得永生！
<jusss> mjkr: 还是早撸早睡觉吧
<jusss> mjkr: 晚安
<mjkr> 愿你早日醒悟， jusss
<jiero> 谁都不能信，信任何东西都是邪教
<knownbad> fivesheep: 收到巧克力没？
<uuair_> (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<uuair_> (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
<uuair_> (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-15
<imtxc> lol 早
<roylez> knownbad fivesheep 你俩？
<whsailing> morning
<jieroarchl> 都不在
<whsailing> 冷
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • gawk的switch使用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455539 今天刚好要用gawk的switch一个分隔，却出了点无法理解的结果，请大家帮忙看看是咋回事，谢谢！ 假设我的待分隔是如下内容： ken@ken-notebook:/dev/shm$ cat test1 fjiefjeio 2194309 oyiptiopty 我想要依照RECORD的序号在每条记录后面
<^k^>  ─> 追加点东西，比如像这样： fjiefjeio--- 2194309*** oyiptiopty=== 于是，我用gawk的switch，却出现了如下结果... ken@ken-notebook:/dev/shm$ cat test1 | gawk ' …
 * jieroarchl 摸摸 iGlofe
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<uuair_> [   199.321] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<ToaNii> 那个机器人是谁写的？
<uuair_> startx还是无法启动
<jieroarchl> uuair_: 是说你断开连接了吧
<jieroarchl> uuair_: 或者你的显卡没设置好？
<uuair_> jieroarchl: 没有啊，不是这个事。我用的是centos，安装完就xserver后启动就这样了
<uuair_> jieroarchl：我什么都没设置啊。。。
<jieroarchl> uuair_: 哦。那就是没有吧。
<uuair> jieroarchl:我觉得这问题真够复杂的，再去搜搜看吧。。。
<jieroarchl> uuair: centos 带xserver ，做什么呢？
<jieroarchl> uuair: 没有需要 要 xserver
<uuair> jieroarchl:我就是学着试试最小化安装，然后自己配置系统出来。
<jieroarchl> uuair: 那为啥选 centos ？centos 配置图形系统？？
<jieroarchl> 好吧，我觉得 那么老旧的包，不适合桌面。。。
<zhengjie> demo
<douglas> 时间
<Jack77213> 0.0
<jieroarchl> 什么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问大家的Google搜索能不能用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455541 我现在用Google搜索什么也搜索不到，一直忙，没有任何结果，百度能用。怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-02-15 11:42
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx下安装了搜狗拼音后，如何设置模糊音？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455542 小弟南方人，没有模糊音简直生活不能自理了 系统13.10，删除了ibus后装好了fcitx的搜狗拼音，但是找不到设置模糊音的地方，还请哪位大侠赐教 统计信息: 发表于 由 newiz — 2014-
<^k^>  ─> 02-15 11:44
<Jack77213> ?.?
<maokk> fcitx的fuzzy不是在设置里面有吗？
<maokk> 囧 原来是小机器人的推送。。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • [求指导]如何从这个网页下载音乐文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455544 网页地址： http://www.justing.com.cn/page/74012.html 右键另存为链接： http://www.justing.com.cn/download.jsp?id=74012 最后的下载链接是：[url]http://dl.justing.com.cn/page/瘾的世纪.mp3[/url] 请教如何从另存为链接得到最
<^k^>  ─> 后的下载链接呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 highwind — 2014-02-15 12:15
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu将切换到systemd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455545 转自:http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38349 在Debian技术委员会选择systemd作为Debian Jessie默认使用的init系统后，基于Debian的下游发行版Ubuntu宣布将紧跟上游发行版切换到systemd。Ubuntu创始人Mark Shuttleworth在个人博客上表示，虽
<zenNamaste> 我擦!
<zenNamaste> 赞!
<dchxcrow> 中午都没有人了呢
<ToaNii> 中午大家都处于昏昏欲睡状态，脑子不工作，无法在频道里扯淡 :D
<October21> 大家都在发呆室
<zenNamaste> ...
 * zenNamaste 在写简历, 然后发现自己啥都不会
<dchxcrow> 写简历的时候都会发现能写的不多
<sennn> 魅族要用ubuntu是真的假的呀?
<dchxcrow> sennn: 应该是真的，不知道会不会有惊喜
<sennn> 謝謝
<sennn> 其實我一直反對android
<October21> 惊喜就是MX3降价了
<dchxcrow> sennn: 为什么呢？
 * zenNamaste 力挺android内核
<October21> 终于在价格面前低头了
<dchxcrow> 竞争很激烈
<October21> 目前的ubuntu touch 是基于android 4.0吧？
<dchxcrow> 不知道啊
<zenNamaste> ubuntu要用systemd了! 好顶赞!
<sennn> android只適合在商業領域發展,技術層面也不適合各個行業尤其是民用的大規模應用,唉!其實android並不成熟的說...
<dchxcrow> 与时俱进
<sennn> ubuntu發力手機 是件好事
<zenNamaste> fxos也很好呀
<sennn> 小有擔心ubuntu母公司的資金鏈....
<dchxcrow> 看好fxos
<zenNamaste> sennn: 你多虑了.
<sennn> firefox os與Chrome OS是一個層面的,着眼於未來...
<sennn> ubuntu一直燒錢的說...
<zenNamaste> sennn: 能一直烧钱, 不用担心盈利问题, 是好事.
<zenNamaste> sennn: 很多大公司, 为了盈利, 为了让股东能拿钱, 完全变成了傻逼公司.
<sennn> 唉...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: lavie G   新款! nb!! 真心赞!
<October21> 当年windows mobile 各种支持，才拿下半壁江山
<zenNamaste> palm OS 开发宝典  谁看过这本书?
<October21> 现在的系统能做到这样的有多少呢？堪忧啊
<zenNamaste> 黑黄皮的
<sennn> 中國社會普遍打腫臉充胖子,這次長期蔓延的金融海嘯,中國的苦日子還在後面...社會面臨的將是各個層面的強力衝擊.勒緊褲腰帶吧各位...
<zenNamaste> sennn: 没事, 先死公务员
<zenNamaste> sennn: 我们晚点儿才死
<sennn> 不見得
<October21> 皮之不存，毛将焉附？
<sennn> 我們都是炮灰啊...
<zenNamaste> sennn: 对呀, 是炮灰, 但是我们是晚死的炮灰
<zenNamaste> sennn: 在我们前面还有公务员呢
<October21> 苦日子之说何来？
<sennn> we will see........
<sennn> 我們社會的大量泡沫有可能在5年內開始破裂...
<zenNamaste> ....
<zenNamaste> ignore
<October21> 不要像泰国这样社会分裂就行了
<sennn> 暫時不會,暫時
<zenNamaste> 分裂怎么了?
<October21> 中国人可以同患难就够了
<zenNamaste> 东莞被扫, 人生追求都没了
<sennn> 永遠不可能
<zenNamaste> 还要中国有用?
<zenNamaste> nnnnd, 想起来就生气
<sennn> 各位說話小心點 ,小心被和諧
<October21> zenNamaste: 你怎么只想东莞呢?你们哪儿没这东西？
<zenNamaste> October21: 别的地方花同样的钱, 得不到同样的享受
<zenNamaste> October21: 各地人民慕名去东莞, 不是因为所有人都傻.
<zenNamaste> October21: 东莞打开门做生意, 一堆酒店竞争. 只有竞争, 才有质量.
<October21> zenNamaste: 后面一句我赞同
<sennn> 打住,請轉換話題
<sennn> 以免被和諧
<zenNamaste> sennn: 不会的.
<zenNamaste> sennn: 我这是在这个频道的第五年了
<zenNamaste> sennn: 我之前这样子说了四年, 也没有被和谐过
<October21> zenNamaste: 怎么最近 freenode 很难连上？
<zenNamaste> October21: 最近gfw各种更新, 误伤了
<sennn> 今年不一定呦
<zenNamaste> sennn: 你是想说因为今年的领导人更缺德?
<sennn> 不是誤傷 而是針對
<zenNamaste> 针对个毛...
<zenNamaste> irc多如牛毛, 这里封了去oftc, oftc封了去mozilla
<sennn> 我想 是更有道德吧...
<zenNamaste> sennn: 噗...
<zenNamaste> sennn: 孩子..
<zenNamaste> sennn: 因为习大大都能去吃包子了, 所以就有道德了?
<October21> zenNamaste: 那个 gfw 可以防棱镜吗？
<sennn> 非也非也
<zenNamaste> October21: 不行吧, 那货不是干这个用的
<zenNamaste> October21: 谁知道, 不知道棱镜干嘛的.
<sennn> 應該不防
<October21> sennn: 一顿 24，也不是大多数人能吃的
<zenNamaste> October21: 看之前方教授的论文, gfw主要运算用在聚类上面了
<October21> sennn: 我是没主席长得好啦
<sennn> 我一頓有時候還40呢,偶爾
<zenNamaste> October21: 所以, 棱镜这东西, 他们应该没关注过
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 我也差不多。
 * jieroarchl 抱抱 zenNamaste
 * zenNamaste 抱抱 jieroarchl 
<October21> zenNamaste: 那中方贬低棱镜的行为值得怀疑
<sennn> GFW 針對的是國人,沒必要用這麼高的技術...呵呵
<zenNamaste> sennn: 国内技术高的人多如牛毛.
<sennn> 不見得
<black_angel> zenNamaste: 我也是这么说的
<zenNamaste> October21: 只是说, 国内媒体毕竟不能对抗全球舆论, 逆势而上
<zenNamaste> black_angel: 说啥?
<sennn> 真正的駭客懂得是底層物理原理,不是會一會java,就行的...
<black_angel> 打中文很麻烦
<October21> zenNamaste: 我的意思是国内的报道给人的感觉就是 棱镜很低级 各国通用的方式
<zenNamaste> sennn: 来北京地铁十号线, 早上9点往中关村方向的, 每辆车上有800个人能给你讲清楚kmeans算法
<October21> zenNamaste: 难道我们比美国还厉害
<sennn> 誰會把尖端技術暴露出來?
<zenNamaste> October21: 哦, 没看报道
<zenNamaste> October21: 不过, 都掌握了主干通讯了, 还需要什么复杂技术吗?
<zenNamaste> October21: 国内也不过用的是k means之类的聚类算法而已呀
<sennn> 美國有高級基礎物理研究屬,我們有啥? 清華,北大,笑話...
<zenNamaste> 又一个美粉
<October21> zenNamaste: 他们的意思是我国早就掌握了这种情况
<October21> 我还想问你怎么不告诉我？
<sennn> 我只說事實
<zenNamaste> sennn: 我们有能够抄袭各种技术的研究院. 你们发啥, 我就抄啥...
<sennn> 好吧...
<zenNamaste> lol完全抄袭dota, 现在凭借lol, 腾讯游戏已经超越ea了. 全球第一大游戏公司
<zenNamaste> 有能力抄, 就够了
<sennn> 誓死不用騰訊
<zenNamaste> 噗...
<zenNamaste> 何必呢, 放着好用的东西不用
<zenNamaste> 愤青
<sennn> 卟
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: ms的也好用。你咋不去
<zenNamaste> igoogle: 我在用呀
<iGoogle> ms和qq都是政府小弟
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 不然我之前怎么打dota
<iGoogle> 所以活得很好
<iGoogle> 你这叫用啊。不算
<sennn> 因爲騰訊的產品卻實不好
<zenNamaste> 微信很赞呀
<sennn> 不是後門,就是漏洞
<iGoogle> 不喜欢搞不清名字的IM
<sennn> 堅決不用!!!
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: ubuntu要用systemd了
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 因为debian用systemd了
<iGoogle> 不管我事，找蛋蛋去说
<iGoogle> 除开service stop。其他我都不管
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 不, 我见人就说
<iGoogle> 。。
<zenNamaste> service... rhel7把它变成systemd stop的别名了
<sennn> 不知Mir這貨怎麼樣了,很期待呀/
<zenNamaste> mir暂时还没死呢
<iGoogle> mir应该偏重小手机设备
<zenNamaste> 说实话, 底层究竟是x还是wayland, 用户感觉得到吗?
<sennn> wayland進展慢如老牛,不指望
<iGoogle> x没啥不好，只是有洁癖的，喜欢精简
<iGoogle> vim也应该精简
<zenNamaste> 对x server到底是什么不关心, 不影响我使用
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 大概是有游戏玩家感到，而且那些人可能付钱
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 性能问题? 渲染效果?
<iGoogle> 游戏都跑在sdl或者opengl
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 可能是吧。我不知道不知道。
<iGoogle> 和x无关
<sennn> 倒是steamos 很有前途
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 似乎有关。
<iGoogle> 似乎。。。
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 手机都抛离 x
<iGoogle> 不知道手机跑的啥。
<iGoogle> 设备当然跑x，会麻烦
<iGoogle> 资源不足
<sennn> Tizen這活就用X,你能咋地...
<iGoogle> jieroarchl: 你那破手机，也是跑的x吧
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 是x，但是现在都搞 wayland
<iGoogle> wayland还没见影子呢。。
<sennn> 唉...
<jieroarchl> iGoogle:  那个 啥 jolla 就是 wayland
<iGoogle> 等啥distro跑了，再说。
<sennn> 所以現在不是很成熟
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 总有开头的鸟
<iGoogle> 朝鲜卫星也上天了，你咋不说。 jieroarchl
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 老程序你别指望先走，首先是新程序
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 同理
<October21> jieroarchl: 你入了jolla ?
<jieroarchl> October21: 没
<jieroarchl> October21: 买不起
<jieroarchl> October21: 去不了
<sennn> Intel的手機平臺將會帶來一場大的變革,各位拭目以待吧
<iGoogle> 关键是手机跑perl
<October21> jieroarchl: 那是什么机子 还有 X ？
<jieroarchl> October21: 原来nokia的linux手机都是x
<jieroarchl> October21: webos也是 x
<October21> iGoogle: sl4a 里不是有 Perl 吗？
<iGoogle> sl4a?
<iGoogle> 有root，有perl，就啥都可以自己搞定了。要啥app
<October21> scripter language for android
<October21> 一个封装 android api 的包
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 你用perl写一个让我跟妹子能视频聊天的应用吧, 谢谢
<sennn> 很看好wp for ARM
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: 你现在机器上，有perl的IM？
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 没有把
<iGoogle> 我说现在机器上，perl做的事情啊。笨
<zenNamaste> 不看好arm, 除非arm改用cisc
<October21> sennn: 你的想法是大家都发展，然后你挑的满意的吧？
<iGoogle> 开服务，开端口，爬虫这些
<sennn> 不盡然
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 哦. 没兴趣. 手机还考虑开端口...
<sennn> 技術上WP很先進
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: 你不用影梭？
<iGoogle> goa?
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 现在用iphone了, 不用了
<iGoogle> 好吧。。
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 我现在直接写pac了
<iGoogle> 你堕落了。lol
<iGoogle> 居然回到pac了
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 其实iphone没有我之前的htc好用
<sennn> 我看衰 iOS
 * jieroarchl 看着这么别扭，firefox的tab怎么跑到地址上面去了
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 软件变得渣了一个等级
<iGoogle> zenNamaste: 本来就应该htc好
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 屏幕分辨率/显示效果都不如htc
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 拍照就更别提了, htc秒掉5s几条街
<jieroarchl> 为啥tab 在 地址上面好？
<jieroarchl> lol
<iGoogle> 。。额。不至于差这么多吧
<jieroarchl> 我到底是没想通
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 真的.
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 我的htc, 好歹是1080p的屏幕
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 骑车去
<sennn> 騷年,你的衝動在哪裏?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... ... 我还是坚持跑步.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 车贵.
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 北京，还是室内运动靠谱
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 闹得我现在想买个理光gr, 随身戴着, 不用iphone的拍照了
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 额。你需要拍照么
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 恩, 但是室内有氧, 只能做健身操了?
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 跳舞
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 夏天看到漂亮妹子需要, 冬天不需要
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 不会.
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 室内可以用各种器械
<zenNamaste> jieroarchl: 那就是无氧了吧?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, cross-training
<jieroarchl> zenNamaste: 有氧运动很好么。似乎没啥特别的。。。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩. 我有在间隔日做无氧. 不过无氧太累太累...
<iGoogle> SONY-NEX-5N 有一个这。 iMadper ..
<iGoogle> 长焦
<iGoogle> 死家伙，改啥nick
<iMadper_busy> iGoogle: 放不到口袋里呀
<iGoogle> .你要偷拍？
<iMadper_busy> iGoogle: 那个太长, 没办法加后缀了
<iGoogle> 。。。
<iMadper_busy> iGoogle: 随身携带的话, 我还是喜欢sony rx100
<jieroarchl> iMadper_busy: 其实不累多少的，我似乎不太会出现有氧运动
<iGoogle> $ony 啊
<iMadper_busy> jieroarchl: 我跟着做腹肌撕裂者, 做不下来...  ToT
<jieroarchl> iMadper_busy:  腹肌撕裂者 这听起来极度痛楚
<iMadper_busy> jieroarchl: 做起来也是.
<jieroarchl> iMadper_busy: 我腹肌还好。腹肌以上没肉
<iMadper_busy> jieroarchl: 我太胖, 看不到腹肌.
<jieroarchl> iMadper_busy: 全身 75%的肌肉在腹肌之下
<iGoogle> 腹肌以上没肉！！
<freeflying> iGoogle, 你要送我吗
<iGoogle> 这ET？ jieroarchl
<iGoogle> freeflying: 啥
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 恩。就是看不到明显的肉
<iMadper_busy> 菊花
 * iMadper_busy 走了
<iGoogle> oops
<jieroarchl> iGoogle 你有肉么？
<iGoogle> 匀称是关键。谁比肉多哦。
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 我大腿粗到买不到裤子
<iGoogle> iMadper_busy: http://imagebin.org/293471
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 推粗腰细
<iGoogle> jieroarchl: 这个不是乐乐最会买裤子吗。
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 啥？
<iMadper_busy> iGoogle: 小心...
<iGoogle> 额，你和酷胖一起买吧。他有经验。
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 他都粗
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 我腰围臀围差 19cm
<jieroarchl> 好象是
<iGoogle> 腰比屁股还大？草哦。
<iGoogle> 你赶紧去锻炼
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 你脑袋转不转，我刚说了腿粗腰细
<iGoogle> 额。
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 赶紧去转三十圈
<jieroarchl> iMadper_busy: 转圈是很好的运动
<iGoogle> 好吧。你赢了。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 53G, 赞
<iGoogle> 要赞高效的脚本
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • error:file "/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod" not found问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455547 新安装的ubuntu启动时就有这个提示,怎么解决？我安装的是64位Ubuntu 13.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 icbbs — 2014-02-15 14:30
<jieroarchl> iGoogle: 为啥 USB 3 Windows 7传输图片速度比较快呢。
<OT_iux> ?
<jieroarchl> OT_iux: 传小图片，经常linux下很慢
<jieroarchl> OT_iux: 3MB左右的图
<jieroarchl> 27GB的话，传输速度只有 80mb/s，比windows的 100mb/s 慢挺多，但是大文件速度差不多都是 110mb/s
<OT_iux> jieroarchl: 大量小文件的时候，因为每个文件需要分配头部和空间，花的时间会比总大小一样的少数大文件的时间长
<OT_iux> jieroarchl: windows貌似默认开启缓存，看起来复制很快，但其实是读到缓存里，然后慢慢后台写到usb里
<jieroarchl> OT_iux:不是，是usb到硬盘
<OT_iux> 磁盘的文件系统一样否？
<jieroarchl> OT_iux: windows的是 fat32到ntfs，linux的是 ext4之间
<OT_iux> ext4似乎是会把文件整到一起避免文件碎片
<OT_iux> 大量小文件的时候写入性能确实比较慢？
<jieroarchl> OT_iux: 额。不是吧文件分散么？
<OT_iux> 其实你有80已经不错了- -，我标称usb 3.0 实际usb到硬盘只有40m
<jieroarchl> OT_iux: 你的硬盘太弱
<OT_iux> 嗯嗯，一定是的
<OT_iux> T_T
<jieroarchl> OT_iux: 硬盘速度 120mb/s 测试
<jieroarchl> OT
<OT_iux> @。@
<OT_iux> 在
<jieroarchl> OT_iux: 用大写，真疼
<jieroarchl> OT_iux: 让我不由自主的想要按住 shift输入
<OT_iux> -v- 你可以打 ot
<OT_iux> 我能理解
<jieroarchl> OT_iux:  哦疼_哎呦
<OT_iux> 哦疼_哎呦擦
<OT_iux> 杰罗，其实我和你是本家
 * jieroarchl 败给无数妹子了
 * jieroarchl 鄙视不执行男女平等的
<OT_iux> @@
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • update 后 14.04 变 13.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455548 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade reboot...... 在“关于这台计算机” 显示是为 13.10 ?! 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2014-02-15 14:58
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 是不应该使用iconfont http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455549 http://ianfeather.co.uk/ten-reasons-we- ... nt-to-svg/ github就使用一堆octicon，taobao使用iconfont。这些元素兼容不好。 svg的多好。调色，动画。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-02-15 15:11
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  15:22 
<ToaNii> 为什么一直没人回答我 ^k^ 是谁放在这里的...
<jlzhang> 有没有开源的类似kendle服务，云存储书籍与阅读进度，Linux/win/android/iso客户端同步阅读？
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 你猜
<stmsgebjgd> jlzhang: kindle
<ToaNii> 调戏我啊.... 我猜是”自由飞翔“？
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 你想多了  小同学
<ToaNii> ............
<ToaNii> 你啊？
<ToaNii> stmsgebjgd:你放在这里的？
<jlzhang> stmsgebjgd: 估计没有了
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 你猜
<mjkr> uuair: 今天咋样？
<uuair> 我刚装了个Debian，为什么在vi下面，会出现方向键失灵的情况？搜索了网络，改VIM就好了，可我也总不能永远不用vi啊
<mjkr> uuair: 初学者不用vi用nano
<mjkr> 不然就hjkl吧
<mjkr> 本来嘛，方向键就是多余的
<stmsgebjgd> uuair: 就用vim被
<mjkr> uuair: 他老人家有的是钱，干嘛要跟vi/vim过意不去
<lainme> uuair: 因为vi就是这样的
<mjkr> 直接买个UED for linux 得了
<mjkr> 不过那东西要X才能用
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: ued是什么玩意？
<mjkr> ultraedit for linux
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 用它呢  蛋疼
<mjkr> 有钱嘛，就肯定不蛋疼了
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 有钱也不用它啊
<mjkr> 不过现在还有没有商业的文本编辑器可以在终端下跑的？
<mjkr> 没有的话，要花钱只能买UED了
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: vim eclipse这样的东西不能满足你么
<uuair> 什么乱七八糟的啊。。我发现centos是够差劲的，昨天那个问题还没解决
<mjkr> stmsgebjgd: 不是，这些都是不要钱的
<uuair> 我还是用debian吧
<mjkr> stmsgebjgd: uuair 他那么有钱，肯定要一个能看上眼的
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 你就喜欢用收钱的？
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 有钱的  可以付钱啊  直接spenden
<mjkr> stmsgebjgd: 是给有钱人用的。我没说过给我用
<mjkr> uuair: debian 的aptitude的语法/功能比yum好用
<mjkr> 而且yum是python写的
<mjkr> 所以跑一次就很费劲了，现在fedora那边要把yum给做掉
<mjkr> uuair: 想用最新软件还是去弄个最新的fedora好了
<mjkr> uuair: 新手用debian稳定版用久了就会不停想检查更新的
<uuair> mjkr：不用那么麻烦饿，我就是觉得centos的资源比较少，出了事找不到人问，debian比较活跃。而且好像我的iphone越狱以后的程序，都是deb的，所以我就转debian了。
<mjkr> 。。。
<mjkr> 那完全是两回事……
<uuair> mjkr：我也不知道iphone跟debian是不是有关系啊，呵呵。自我感觉嘛
<mjkr> 此deb非彼deb
<uuair> 哦。明白鸟。
<mjkr> uuair: 您要是真地嫌钱多得不够花，买个RHEL长期支持好了
<uuair> 刚才启动debian的时候，x还是提示显卡硬件有问题，不过我还没找到怎么看呢，待会看看，看来parallel还是不成啊。。。
<uuair> mjkr：有必要么？我无非是玩票啊。
<iMadper_busy> 硬件问题, 跟发行版关系不大, 要看kernel
<mjkr> 他们可以提供电话支持
<uuair> mjk：你看我像钱多的没地方花的人么。。
<mjkr> 有问题，连irc都不用上，直接一个电话打到美国去
<Sm4rkey> 买SUN 这辈子都不用维护了
<uuair> iMadper_busy：不是，是parallels虚拟机的事，centos下死活没法启动x
<mjkr> Sm4rkey: 现在是oracle
<uuair> mjkr：那我用weindows多好，何必这么麻烦呢，一个电话打到中国酒ok了
<iMadper_busy> mjkr: rhel在国内很多支持人员的
<ToaNii> Sm4rkey: 此话怎讲？
<Sm4rkey> rhel  买个支持多少钱啊
<iMadper_busy> mjkr: 蔽公司的gss部门, 不仅支持普通话, 还支持粤语/日语/韩语
<iMadper_busy> Sm4rkey: 按sockets个数收费
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii: 稳定呀
<mjkr> 现在就oracle 的服务器，还有ibm的power系列服务器
<ToaNii> 稳定到什么地步？
<uuair> 对了，现在debina，可以支持触摸屏了么？
<mjkr> 算是最花钱的，有钱没地方花就买几台吧
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii: 我见过台SUN 7年没重启
<stmsgebjgd> uuair: 支持不支持触摸屏 那是内核的事情
<ToaNii> Sm4rkey: 七年没重启？上面没跑东西吧？
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii：Mail服务器
<iMadper_busy> 几年不重启很正常呀
<uuair> stmsgebjgd： 那我怎么能看出来，现在新版的debian的内核，是否支持触摸屏呢？
<mjkr> 你要支持触摸屏干什么, uuair
<ToaNii> 你要是一台服务器跑个网站，有人手闲....那你就得重启了
<iMadper_busy> 很多dhcp server, 现在跑得还是rhel2/3 都多少年没重启过了
<ToaNii> 跑那些底层的基本服务的确不太需要重启....
<uuair> mjkr：我有一台thinkpad X201T的笔记本，好久没用了，装了个WIN8放着，我想给它装个debina。。这个是触摸屏的电脑。
<mjkr> 您老人家真是富得流油啊……
<iMadper_busy> uuair: 虽然我没有试过, 但是我觉得支持.
<uuair> ok
<iMadper_busy> uuair: 既然我的arch都支持了好多年了...
<mjkr> uuair: 就好不要用debian
<uuair> 我这几天看看教材，搞定虚拟机，就再笔记本上装一个。。ps：centos有一个xen可以虚拟系统，debina也可以吧？
<iMadper_busy> uuair: 可以, 不过现在都不用xen了
<uuair> iMadper_busy：我看vps都是卖xen的啊？现在用什么？
<mjkr> 触摸屏的支持需要从内核开始直到用户层
<iMadper_busy> uuair: kvm效率高, 开发活跃
<Sm4rkey> Xen Server 比较多
<mjkr> debian那种长期不更新的发行版有可能不支持较新的硬件
<iMadper_busy> Sm4rkey: 老服务商不敢变, 才用xen
<stmsgebjgd> uuair: 果真是壕
<iMadper_busy> mjkr: touch screen至少5年前的kernel就支持了, 应该没事
<uuair> 好的，我回头去装一个事实。
<mjkr> 联想的触摸屏本本应该是最近几年出的
<uuair> 看来debian还是可以用的嘛
<iMadper_busy> mjkr: 很多鼠标还是新出的呢
<iMadper_busy> mjkr: 协议不变, 设备新不新没关系.
<stmsgebjgd> uuair: 上backports内核 问题不大
<mjkr> 设备要驱动的
<mjkr> 如果没有，你写一个？
<iMadper_busy> mjkr: 写驱动又不难
<iMadper_busy> mjkr: 你给合理的报酬, 我真写
<mjkr> 那你就义务给他作义工算了
<mjkr> 就算是锻炼锻炼
<iMadper_busy> mjkr: 你怎么不锻炼锻炼?
<mjkr> 这种锻炼对我来说回报不够高
<uuair> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/daily-builds/daily/arch-latest/amd64/iso-cd/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Index of /cdimage/daily-builds/daily/arch-latest/amd64/iso-cd
<uuair> 我是不是选这个下？
<uuair> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/daily-builds/daily/arch-latest/amd64/iso-cd/debian-testing-amd64-netinst.iso
<mjkr> sid有风险，装机须谨慎
<uuair> 具体是这个
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=216.00 MiB ; type=application/x-iso9660-image
<uuair> 。。。。
<iMadper_busy> uuair: 你确定要net install?
<uuair> 我想试试
<uuair> 我这里的网速还可以，都下载的话，应该不费劲。
<mjkr> 你有稳定的网络环境？
<uuair> mjkr:有啊，没有能上来irc么。。。
<mjkr> 上irc不需要稳定的网络环境
<uuair> mjkr：起码我觉得下载没问题
<uuair> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/daily-builds/daily/arch-latest/multi-arch/iso-cd/debian-testing-amd64-i386-netinst.iso
<uuair> 要不就这张盘？
<iMadper_busy> amd64就够了
<uuair> ok
<iMadper_busy> 不用dual arch的
<uuair> 我下第一张去
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 刷了30km
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 我看这空气我就不想出门..
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 戴了口罩
<uuair> testing是不是不稳定啊？
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 好吧.
<uuair> 我还是先看看书在装吧。
<mjkr> iMadper_busy: 趁早逃离魔都吧……指不准哪一天就有原子弹要飞到那里去
<iMadper_busy> mjkr: 我还没去过魔都呢
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/user/1895840
<mjkr> 我预言，哪一天肯定有八国联军为了空气问题要再次登陆的
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: nb
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 跟基蛙都没法比, 牛啥啊
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 蛙蛙多少?
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 50?
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 基蛙40km大概也就1h10m
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 我骑摩托刻意.
<iMadper_busy> 可以
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 基蛙牛逼吧
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: nb
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<ToaNii> mjkr: 你真够反动的...还是要对国家抱有希望的嘛
<mjkr> 希望在于原子弹
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 跑步？
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 40km? 1h10m？
<liemehoc> 单位的防火墙挡了openvpn的tls握手包    有没有办法在udp上做一个加密的wrapper
<liemehoc> stunnel不支持udp
<mjkr> liemehoc: obfsproxy?
<mjkr> or icmp tunnel?
<mjkr> liemehoc: get softether
<liemehoc> mjkr: 我看看
<liemehoc> mjkr: obfsproxy 不支持UDP
<mjkr> then softether
<mjkr> vpn over dns/icmp
<iMadper_busy> vpn over dns/icmp的中文是啥?
<iMadper_busy> 通过dns/icmp建立vpn?
<mjkr> iMadper_busy: 你们gss不是很牛吗？
<iMadper_busy> mjkr: 什么意思?
<iMadper_busy> mjkr: 怎么突然说了这么一句?
<mjkr> lol
<mjkr> 中文翻译见dict.cnki.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: CNKI翻译助手-辅助英语在线翻译系统(文献翻译|专业词汇翻译|学术翻译|专业英语翻译|术语翻译) (@ cnki.net)
<mjkr> 我怎么突然又想布道了？
<mjkr> 难道是十一税的诱惑太大？
<mjkr> liemehoc: 实在不行自己做一个dtls的封装
<liemehoc> mjkr: 其实挡的就是前面几个握手包   那几个包忽悠过去就好了
<liemehoc> mjkr: 不知道能不能用iptables搞定
<mjkr> icmp隧道一般shi没问题的
<mjkr> 实在偷懒就做那个吧
<liemehoc> mjkr: 把特定的握手包改一下发出去    接收端再改回来
<ToaNii> 中科红旗是这两天解散清算了么？
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 是的
<ToaNii> 艹，难道国家的希望只剩Kylin了？
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 没有希望  国家的希望在湾湾
<ToaNii> ....貌似Kylin出来了也很尴尬
<ToaNii> 不温不火
<iGoogle> 国家的希望在于自由使用系统。 ToaNii
<iGoogle> 学校都只会word，啥希望
<October21> 但是国家认为封闭就是安全
<stmsgebjgd> iGoogle: 神吐槽
<October21> 可能大陆没承认 GPL ，所以弄出了这个国际笑话
<October21> 不过了解这的国人也没多少
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 天朝就是个笑话
<iGoogle> 国家的重点工程在扶不扶老太太。是吧。 stmsgebjgd 道德教育都乱了。
<liemehoc> 有没有人做过网银activex控件的逆向啊
<iGoogle> 啥都能逆向，，
<October21> 没必要宣传这种小孩子都懂的东西，只需要那教育部长问罪
<liemehoc> 我用ollydbg载入报错   根本就不让调啊
<ToaNii> October21:是要向体制问罪
<ToaNii> 但是...咱们还是不要在讨论这个已经被中国人讨论了一遍又一遍的话题了
<October21> ToaNii: 体制的出发点是好的，问题在于利用他的人
<ToaNii> 这倒是...
<stmsgebjgd> iGoogle: 是的
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 体制就是错的
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 那无政府主义就合适？
<ToaNii> 中国第一不能无政府，第二我觉得...不能一下次全都民主
<stmsgebjgd> October21: ToaNii 笑抽了
<ToaNii> 要是一下子全民主，那就打得不可开交了
<ToaNii> 现在选个村长都大打出手
<suller> 希望懂这方面的出来讲讲
<October21> 自由是要付出代价的，任何事都是。所以政治这个肮脏的东西就诞生了
<liemehoc> 还是教育的问题
<iGoogle> ToaNii: 你这是反现行政府啊。现在提倡老虎苍蝇都灭。你还不能一下子，是要慢慢来？
<ToaNii> iGoogle,一下子的后果就跟台湾现在一样
<iGoogle> 道德就是被以前的黑猫白猫都是好猫这句，搞坏的。
<ToaNii> 立法会里面乱得不成样子
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii：台湾怎么了？
<suller> 难道台湾不好吗？
<ToaNii> 立法会里面开会啥样你没看过么....
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii: 见过
<ToaNii> Sm4rkey：你是台湾人？
<iGoogle> 打架的，拘留就是啊。 ToaNii
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii:大陆人
<liemehoc> Sm4rkey: 大陆现在可以深层次的插手台湾事务得益于台湾体制
<suller> 欧洲议会开会也是那样
<ToaNii> 两派经常吵吵闹闹
<ToaNii> 经常大打出手
<ToaNii> 举着牌子喊着口号
<iGoogle> 有冲突才有进步
<ToaNii> 根本没办法开会
<ToaNii> 问题是没办法开会
<October21> iGoogle: 那泰国的冲突不够吗？
<iGoogle> 呸
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii: Fuck you !!!
<iMadper_busy> Sm4rkey: 注意点儿
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, 怎么也不可能是跑步啊
<ToaNii> 我说啥了....难道不是每次打得最后就维持秩序么...
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 你个屁民
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii: 人民大会堂倒是不吵 多和谐啊
<ToaNii> 不是........
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 你手机上用apn了没
<suller> 只是讨论 没有必要人身攻击
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 议员就是要打
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: apn是啥?
<ToaNii> 你得做到大家能嘴上打
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 上面不打  老百姓就没好日子过
<ToaNii> 台湾那个是下了座位动手...
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 一个党，就没有代表两派啊
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 用来翻墙的
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 我的wifi用的pac, 移动网络用的apn
<ToaNii> 举着牌子钻牛角尖....
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 咋整的
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 你有好办法吗? 我的是花钱买的
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 买的... 好贵...
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 没有啊
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 一年六十.
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii：反对是他的权力   反对党就是要反对的
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 这个还叫贵啊
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 恩.
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 你去看看 getqujing.com
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 我穷, 你又不是不知道
<October21> ToaNii: 政治冲突没对错，你支持的我反对
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 所以台湾才好
<ToaNii> Sm4rkey： 是！但是不是没有秩序地反对
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Qu Jing - Introduction (@ getqujing.com)
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 10G/m, 要240每年
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 我的是5g/m
<ToaNii> stmsgebjgd: 台湾好那不是美国更好 美国更好就好在他们能坐下来说
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 美国好不好 看富人移民都去哪就知道
<ToaNii> 我没说中国这样没有异己的意见就好...问题是一下子放开那就"爽死"你了
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii: 问题是中国连慢慢放开都不愿意
<ToaNii> 现在一个村有的选村长，村里两大家族见了就打
<October21> ToaNii: 那个大陆的听证会就是摆设，这算个问题吧？
<ToaNii> October21:这是问题谁都知道...
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii: 中国从建国就开始选村长了  到现在还在选村长
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: https://crolax.com/   <-- 我在用的屌丝服务
<^k^> iMadper_busy: ⇪ CroLAX.com
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii: 至少应该选县长了  我也不奢望选主席
<stmsgebjgd> Sm4rkey: 选村长  原始社会就开始了
<stmsgebjgd> Sm4rkey: 还建国   是现任政府
<mjkr|afk> 错。希望在原子弹。在核辐射。放射性污染
<stmsgebjgd> Sm4rkey: 中国早就tmd的建国了
<ToaNii> 这个不就得慢慢来，一级一级向上。
<mjkr|afk> 湾湾算什么东西，不都是从苏俄体制那里来的
<iGoogle> 一级一级向上，等你爹跑出国了，才轮到你？ ToaNii lol
<ToaNii> 而且美国选总统最后还是相对集中
<October21> ToaNii: 建国前都是皇法不下乡，由当地乡绅处理，这种家族的影响已经破坏了
<Sm4rkey> ToaNii: 自上而下的选举 才是王道    选村长就是扯淡  村长都是恶霸才能当选
<ToaNii> iGoogle 拜托咱好好说，不要针对个人。 那难道一下子放开你们就高兴了么？
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr|afk: 台湾那是中国的希望
<October21> 整个道德体系受到极大的冲击
<mjkr|afk> 恶霸有什么不好？
<mjkr|afk> 国民党和共产党都是一路货色
<iGoogle> ToaNii: 你的观点不明啊。你说的放开，是指啥。
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr|afk: 现在就是恶霸当政  你觉得好就行了
<mjkr|afk> 都是学习苏俄的结果
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr|afk: 服雾喝肉汤吧
<mjkr|afk> 恶霸当政我们还可以逃
<ToaNii> 难道没有征兆一下子放开，大家都不知道民主和选举到底应该如何进行？
<October21> Sm4rkey: 你让普通人来行吗？
<mjkr|afk> 现在我们怎么逃？
<ToaNii> iGoogle: 我一开始说的就是一下子放开民主
<ToaNii> 大家都投票的那个感觉
<chenshaoju> =-O
<mjkr|afk> 对，就是这样才能乱。乱了我们才能跑。
<Sm4rkey> 民进党大佬说过一句话：国民党是只狗    民进党也是只狗   两只好过一只
<iGoogle> 民主还能一层一层放开？
<iGoogle> 这应该纳入法制的啊
<October21> ToaNii: 还不知道？从没皇帝开始吧？
<iGoogle> 全民一次改过来
<ToaNii> iGoogle， 问题就是现在一下子放开乱了套了，我是这个一次
<mjkr|afk> 关键不是中国要不要民主
<ToaNii> 意思
<mjkr|afk> 是我们能不能走
<mjkr|afk> 中国的民主我们死也等不到
<mjkr|afk> 所以关键在于走，不在于民主
<ToaNii> 你就看香港2017年特首普选他们会不会大闹特闹吧
<Sm4rkey> 所以移民才是王道
<ToaNii> 还有好像是2020年的香港立法会普选
<Sm4rkey> 肯定会闹  本人预言
<mjkr|afk> 然后让剩下的人烂死
<October21> iGoogle: 你可以从女性在社会的地位变迁联想一下
<mjkr|afk> 而要走，就要乱
<mjkr|afk> 就要大乱
<Sm4rkey> 国民教育人家都受不了了  示威那么久
<mjkr|afk> 这点跟民主目标还是有很大契合的
<iGoogle> October21: 说啥，你头脑发热了吧。lol
<mjkr|afk> 女性走势最容易的
<October21> iGoogle: 你不是说民主怎么慢慢开放吗？
<mjkr|afk> 计划生育摆在那里
<mjkr|afk> 编故事会有一对人同情
<iMadper_busy> 说走的快走, 走了我好清静些
<mjkr|afk> iMadper_busy: 你把我送走了，我就不说了
<iGoogle> October21: 你明白 ToaNii 说的慢慢是啥？他是从下到上，一层一层。笨哦
<iGoogle> 人是分级的。
<iMadper_busy> mjkr|afk: 你这老说, 又不见你走, 什么玩意儿?
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr|afk: 明白人
<iGoogle> 当领导的，先不民主。
<October21> mjkr|afk: 那是你的恻隐心太强烈了
<ToaNii> iGoogle,我这么说是因为中国现在就是这么做的
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr|afk: 什么时候走ß
<mjkr|afk> 没见过想走走不了的吗？
<iGoogle> ToaNii: 现在没见这样
<iGoogle> 只是说，苍蝇老虎一起打。这有。
<mjkr|afk> 你当是什么人想走就能走的吗？
<mjkr|afk> 机场海关时你开的吗？
<ToaNii> iGoogle，有过村长就是选啊，村里人都来投票
<iGoogle> 民主选举可没见
<iGoogle> 投票的，现在？一直都是啊。看谁恨/厉害而已。
<mjkr|afk> 所以到时候谁也逃不走
<October21> 现在都不是善茬
<mjkr|afk> 要死一起死
<ToaNii> iGoogle,那看你想要多民主了，美国总统也不是真的是一人一票选出来的
<October21> 民主就是误国
<iGoogle> 至少我没见过选举啥，有投票箱子。
 * stmsgebjgd 搬板凳看热闹
<iGoogle> 另外请别说村民，说说市民好不。
<mjkr|afk> 民主怎么误国了？
<iMadper_busy> stmsgebjgd: 嘲讽别人, 但是别人没听懂  怎么办?
<mjkr|afk> 人家选个希特勒出来还能抢几个犹太人
<October21> 村长选举就是将关系这种东西合理话
<ToaNii> iGoogle，只有村民可说...因为只有村长是曾经选过的
<iGoogle> 本地街道主任，我都不认识，谁选的
<mjkr|afk> 至少还能过几回合法杀人的瘾
<ToaNii> 我不是不明白那些都不是选的
<October21> 这样搞关系还成了民主的东西了
<Sm4rkey> 全国人大代表  有一个是选出来得么
<mjkr|afk> 我们能干什么？
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper_busy: 继续冷笑啊
<ToaNii> 刚刚我们讨论的问题在于我说了不能一下放开
<iMadper_busy> stmsgebjgd: lol~
<iMadper_busy> 这样?
<iGoogle> Sm4rkey: 那都是买票，选出来的。
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper_busy: 那还能怎样
<mjkr|afk> 放开了怎么了？
<iMadper_busy> stmsgebjgd: 没办法了.
<mjkr|afk> 不放开怎么大乱
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper_busy: 只能以后捐款了
<Sm4rkey> 我也满18了 为啥我没投过票  没入找我买票的说
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper_busy: XD
<mjkr|afk> 不打乱我们怎么走？
<ToaNii> mjkr|afk 因为乱极有可能乱到国家破裂....
<iMadper_busy> stmsgebjgd: ... ...
<October21> mjkr|afk: 将肮脏的东西用「民主」展示出来
<mjkr|afk> 国家破裂关我什么事
<iGoogle> Sm4rkey: 死家伙，才18，就乱说。你想当公务员不。
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr|afk: +1
<ToaNii> 现在你还有心思跟日本人抢钓鱼岛，那时候就没有了
<mjkr|afk> 只要能够酿成国际惨案
<Sm4rkey> 。。。。。。
<mjkr|afk> 造成大规模难民潮
<iMadper_busy> 国家破裂, 一堆人抢着出去, 飞机上早没你的位置了
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 抢到了关你屁事
<mjkr|afk> 还有船
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 吃地沟油的命
<iMadper_busy> 你以为15亿人跑出去是容易的事情?
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 操中南海的心
<Sm4rkey> 国家为啥会破裂
<iMadper_busy> 别的国家为啥要接受几千万难民
<mjkr|afk> 最好到时候到处恐怖袭击
<ToaNii> stmsgebjgd： 都说了讨论问题不要针对个人
<mjkr|afk> 然后邻国全部入侵
<iGoogle> iMadper_busy: 啥国？
<stmsgebjgd> Sm4rkey: 天下大势 分久必合  合久必分
<Sm4rkey> 藏独  疆独  摸摸良心 西藏是汉人的地方么？
<mjkr|afk> 然后我们这些逃走有便利的肯定就走了
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, ios上你用啥GTD
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 我是反gtd党
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: :-)
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 鄙视ios用户
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, nani?
<Sm4rkey> 摸摸良心  汉人对少数民族真的好么
 * stmsgebjgd 鄙视ios用户
<iGoogle> Sm4rkey: 这不对。谁占领就是谁的。这是国际通则。
<mjkr|afk> 西藏什么时候是汉人的地方？
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: gtd简直就是浪费时间
<ToaNii> Sm4rkey: 你要那会儿光顾着国内争了，钓鱼岛还是你的么...你要有空跟日本闹么？台湾还想统一么
<mjkr|afk> 当年杀淮夷也不知道杀了多少
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 你可以试试看 donna ? 不过不是完整的gtd
<mjkr|afk> 其实中国只有河南省小一点的地方
<Sm4rkey> 中国民主了 台湾一定会统一
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 最好能和android上的同步
<mjkr|afk> 凭什么台湾要统一
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 可以呀.
<mjkr|afk> 凭什么台湾要跟中国人共命运？
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: android上面不是跟google cal同步的?
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr|afk: +1
<mjkr|afk> 凭什么
<Sm4rkey> 国民党来大陆当执政的  你说台湾会不会统一
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 我这里直接就同步过来了
<mjkr|afk> 大陆那时候估计是人间地狱了
<mjkr|afk> 卖身白送给人家都没人要
<Sm4rkey> 下届主席 是马英九  会如何
<mjkr|afk> 垃圾股
<ToaNii> mjkr|afk 台湾不要，那你在海上还有什么地方可以守着你本国国土？
<iMadper_busy> 西藏呀, 唐朝的时候设置安西都护府, 也控制了一些西藏的土地
<stmsgebjgd> Sm4rkey: 说德语的有奥地利 德国 列支登士吨 瑞士 也不是没统一
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 算了,我还是直接用google cal
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 好吧
<mjkr|afk> 我凭什么要守着本国国土？
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 这软件现在被yahoo看中了, 收购了
<mjkr|afk> 国土能拿来卖钱吗？
<Sm4rkey> 欧盟 不统一  胜似统一
<ToaNii> mjkr|afk 美国佬在台湾搞个军事基地整天顶着你中国，这个国家就高兴了？
<stmsgebjgd> Sm4rkey: 扯淡
<mjkr|afk> 或者我能拿国家拿去卖钱吗？
<stmsgebjgd> Sm4rkey: 瑞士正在排外
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr|afk: 能  你要入裆
<mjkr|afk> 我能把国家卖了换包子吃？
<mjkr|afk> 》？
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr|afk: 可以
<mjkr|afk> ？
<iGoogle> mjkr|afk: 你这典型的分裂分子嘛。去哪里都被抓的。
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr|afk: 入裆就可以
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 我要渐渐的把家里的东西都换成苹果的了
<October21> mjkr|afk: 可以啊，大家都这样弄的吧？
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 年纪大了, 不折腾了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: iphone比我的htc折腾多了...
<ToaNii> mjkr|afk 钓鱼岛给别人拿走，你的防线没了不说，等你石油没了，想到东海去挖的时候，人家早就在那里了，让你去么？
<iGoogle> 英国也在搞独立。你去宣传下。 mjkr|afk
<mjkr|afk> 然后我还能够随时找到买家要接受我要卖的国家？
<iGoogle> 分裂
<mjkr|afk> 一派胡言
<October21> mjkr|afk: 如今都是薅社会主义羊毛吧
<mjkr|afk> 要是能卖国我早都不知道卖了多少次了
<mjkr|afk> 然后我还在这里
<Sm4rkey> 钓鱼岛跟防线有啥关系   何况钓鱼岛从来也没在中国手里过
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, android吧老不争气, 你看google自己的那些软件在ios上的质量比android上强太多了
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 烂屁眼
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: ........
<knownbad> 得睡觉了。
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 胡说
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: android上面的gmap比ios的好用多了...
<ToaNii> Sm4rkey： 如果你能把台湾统一...我是说如果，那钓鱼岛可以不要了
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 地图在国内我大多用百度
<mjkr|afk> 国家这个东西，不能吃，又不能卖，要它何用？
<ToaNii> 不然你周围那一圈海都被别人国土围着
<iGoogle> ToaNii: 抢资源第一，这是对的
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 把他们都踢了吧
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 哦, 也对, 毕竟本土化
<ToaNii> 出海都得交买路钱
<October21> ToaNii: 政治意义大于实际的
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 赞同.
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 傻
<mjkr|afk> 放在那里占地方
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 开踢
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 我刚ignore了两个
<mjkr|afk> 还要你好好贡着他
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 你现在走国道不要钱ß？
<ToaNii> stmsgebjgd：不要针对个人...
<iMadper_busy> 看来是要我当坏人了... 坏候总
 * iMadper_busy 那个. t下一个继续讨论这个问题的人. 
<iGoogle> 踢了 mjkr|afk
<ToaNii> 是高速要钱吧。而且还跟我刚刚说的不是一个东西，不要偷换概念
<iMadper_busy> iGoogle: 我也是想拿他开刀, 等他说下一句呢.
<iGoogle> lol
<iMadper_busy> ToaNii: .... ... 你怎么乱入...
<October21> 周瑜打黄盖吧？
<freeflying> iGoogle, 你还不带娃去
<iMadper_busy> October21: 你也是...
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 请踢
<iGoogle> 吃饭去。等你们清场。
<iMadper_busy> 好了, 大家停了已经
<October21> i
<stmsgebjgd> 买菜去
<ToaNii> stmsgebjgd： 咋又高亮我，踢你跟我有啥关系.....
<iMadper_busy> iGoogle: 清场结束了
<iGoogle> 。。
<October21> iMadper_busy: 法不责众
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper_busy: 有人反反复复
<freeflying> iGoogle, 你这么早就吃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 版本疑惑。咨询下高手。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455555 请问，ubuntu，哪里可以下载到DVD的版本？官网上找不到了？镜像服务器上面也找不到，？还是说ubuntu不出DVD版本了？ 另外咨询下，linux mint 发行的DVD版本，为什么才1.2G左右，为什么这么小，？其他的发
<^k^>  ─> 行版好像都是3.5G以上的呀？ 请资讯了解比较多的朋友，帮助菜鸟回答下疑惑。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sbpyud — 2014-02-15 17:46
<iMadper_busy> stmsgebjgd: lol~
 * stmsgebjgd 替老婆买菜去
<ToaNii> 公说公有理，婆说婆有理，最开始我就说了不要讨论这个已经被讨论了N遍的问题了.... <----我最后一句
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, runner's world的电子版太不厚道了,就是一个pdf
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 你想要mobi?
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, kindle store里貌似也是pdf啊
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 啊????
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 口袋pdf?
<mjkr|afk> pdf有什么不好？
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 不然我就在kindle store里买了
<October21> 屏幕
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, 这帮货真懒
<October21> 显示不好
<freeflying> iMadper_busy, ibooks store里也就一个pdf
<mjkr|afk> 那是你硬件质量太差
<iMadper_busy> freeflying: 哈哈哈哈, 那没办法了
<October21> 一般是屏幕太小，或pdf页面太大
<stmsgebjgd> October21: pdf可以重排
<stmsgebjgd> October21: sony pdf随便重排
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 我知道啊，koreader很不错的
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 你不是买菜去了，可以网购？
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 那你还说pdf不好
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 老婆要去
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 我看孩子
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 我只是觉得pdf的设计上不适合小屏阅读
<October21> 而epub是出于这种目地设计的
<mjkr|afk> 没人要你买小屏幕设备
<mjkr|afk> 没人逼迫你使用小屏幕设备阅读
<October21> 当然 mobi 也支持了 epub 标准
<October21> 倒是 ibook 与 epub 渐行渐远
<October21> mjkr|afk: 我只关心移动设备的阅读，pc太丰富了，也没这种考虑
<October21> 第三屏的地位在上升
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 确实我看书更多的是在netbook上
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 弱智sony对中文支持不好
<October21> pc的功能富余了
<mjkr|afk> October21: 移动设备包括平板
<October21> mjkr|afk: 嗯
<mjkr|afk> 包括大屏幕平板
<October21> stmsgebjgd: kindle 的koreader 的重排很不错
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 对中文支持呢？
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 好么
<iMadper> http://www.qianzhan.com/indynews/detail/242/120823-58145aa5.html    <-  大屏幕平板算是移动设备?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ TCL联手腾讯推26寸平板电脑 今年目标20万台_前瞻资讯 - 前瞻网
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 推荐你一个工具 开
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 推荐你一个工具 k2pdfopt
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 而且我很多书都是pdf
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 我要是买的话  kindle默认支持中文么
<mjkr|afk> 其实最好的储存格式是djvu
<October21> 他重排的原理是将图片切割
<October21> 中文是等宽，所以不存在识别的问题
<October21> 将文字图片分开
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 你说的啊
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 马上amazon买kindle
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 你可以在电脑上用 k2pdfopt 将pdf 重排
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 你要了解下在决定
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 我现在的问题是drm和中文识别
<October21> 这不是原生支持，而是开源支持
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 才49欧
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 便宜
<October21> stmsgebjgd: kindle 本身是支持中文的
<stmsgebjgd> October21: sony就不支持
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 自己刷的机器
<October21> 但开源实现的 koreader 是将 cool reader 、mupdf 、libdjvu
<October21> 结合的东西，不如商业的稳定
<October21> stmsgebjgd: drm可以去除吧？我没买过书
<October21> 读书人偷书叫「窃」
<ToaNii> October .鲁迅的话也能信...lol
<Sm4rkey> 噗。。。。。
<ToaNii> October21 .鲁迅的话也能信...lol
<October21> 怎么不能？信则灵，不信则不灵
<stmsgebjgd> ToaNii: 鲁迅的话必须信  不然他的文章怎么都没了
<October21> 文人都是很狡猾的
<ToaNii> ..........那我觉得大抵可能也就是这么回事了
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 大陆这边将鲁迅的文章从教材删了
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 早听说了
<Sm4rkey> 鲁迅还说 汉字不亡 中国必亡 呢
<Sm4rkey> 这货总喜欢说极端的话
<iMadper> xb
<October21> 批判吸收嘛
<October21> stmsgebjgd: http://vislab.bjmu.edu.cn/blog/hwangxin/2012/10/read-scanned-pdfs-with-kindlepdfviewer/
<^k^> October21: ⇪ 让Kindle支持扫描版PDF重排
<October21> 这个好像是 koreader 发起者写的。是国人哦
<October21> 不过在kindle上重排是消耗有点大，硬件比较差。但这是个性能折中的方案
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为/tmp准备的磁盘尚未就绪或不存在 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455556 /etc/fstab包含下面的内容： # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices # that works even if disks are
<^k^>  ─> added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> <dump> <pass> proc /proc proc nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0 # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation UUID …
<mjkr|afk>  中国现在不也跟忘了没什么两样吗？
<uuair> 为什么用root登陆，在虚拟光盘里面运行./install会提示权限不够呢？
<mjkr|afk> sudo install?
<iMadper> uuair: 贴出来
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 折腾了两天了，fedora分辨率的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455557 用virtualbox装了fedora20桌面版，分辨率没有宽屏，请问怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 foolishleon — 2014-02-15 18:30
<mjkr|afk> 反正自己的服务器openbsd是最好的
<mjkr|afk> 折腾什么linux
<dchxcrow> linux不就是用来折腾么
<Sm4rkey> 生命不止 折腾不息
<uuair_> root@localhost-Debian:/media/cdrom# ./install
<uuair_> bash: ./install: 权限不够
<perr> iMadper: 有没有c语言的分析项目?用于分析内核
<iMadper> perr: 不懂.
<perr> iMadper: http://www.baidu.com/link?url=QT_DIjPKAafIlTRua-f6dbOBHcpVwQrehN5WL0FaNIfiS1mWPj-d5FiMhI2scuv7AcmEyL32Zzmj129q-2CFfa
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 王垠：我和Google的故事 -卢松松博客
<uuair_> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root  17204 12月  4 00:30 install
<stmsgebjgd> uuair_: chmod
<uuair_> stmsgebjgd ：这是一个光盘里的文件
<uuair_> root@localhost-Debian:/media/cdrom# chmod a+x install
<uuair_> chmod: 更改"install" 的权限: 只读文件系统
<stmsgebjgd> uuair_: 拷贝出来
<stmsgebjgd> uuair_: 你还能让尿憋死？
<iMadper> 看看install是不是shell脚本
<iMadper> 如果是的话, 直接 sh ./install
<iMadper> file ./install 返回什么?
<uuair> stmsgebjgd: cp没成功，出错
<uuair> iMadper: ./install: Bourne-Again shell script, ASCII text executable
<uuair> ./install: 530: ./install: /media/cdrom0/installer/installer.x86_64: Permission denied
<iMadper> executable  ==  可执行的
<uuair> 对啊
<iMadper> 哦, 执行到一半的时候才没权限的
<iMadper> 那你看看530行是在做什么嘛
<iMadper> 你在干嘛? 怎么这么费劲
<uuair> 我是在parallels里面装的系统，现在要安装parallels tools，一个虚拟机
<uuair> FLAG_CHECK_ASK="Yes" FLAG_CHECK_GUI="Yes" "$GUI_INSTALLER.$X64"
<uuair> 530
<iMadper> file /media/cdrom0/installer/installer.x86_64
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 【求助】关于一体机的蓝牙键鼠套装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455559 小弟用的是一体机，型号为lenovo center series B520，用的是原装配套的蓝牙键鼠套装。但是有个问题就是每次开机后经常会鼠标能用，键盘失灵，经过我多次尝试，发现了一个规律，就是不
<uuair>  ERROR: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64,
<uuair> version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs)error reading (Input/output error)
<kcao> 我掉线了？
<uuair> iMadper:真奇怪啊。。。为毛呢
<jusss> iMadper: 你飞来啦
<iMadper> uuair: 谁知道
<iMadper> uuair: 都不知道你用的什么鸟虚拟机
<jusss> iMadper: 你们网上买国外东西付款都是怎么付的呀
<uuair> iMadper: 问个问题，怎么卸载光驱？
<uuair> umount /media/cdrom?
<iMadper> uuair: eject
<jusss> uuair: /dev下找找
<uuair> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy.
<uuair> jusss: 听你的换debian，太扯淡了，全是毛病
<jusss> uuair: 擦！！！
<iMadper> 今天上午听有人说centos不好, 是你说的不, uuair ?
<uuair> jusss说的
<jusss> adam8157: 有人在说debian全是毛病，你来评评理
<iMadper> 呸, 上午我都没见到 jusss
<uuair> 就是他，本来我用centos挺好的，他非让我用debian
<iMadper> 算了, 俩都t了得了
<uuair> 你问他，jusss，他回成人的
<jusss> iMadper: 没我的事
<jusss> iMadper: uuair , arch最好
<jusss> uuair: 赶快换arch
<jusss> uuair: 大量的wiki
<uuair> 我还是觉得centos好用。。。
<adam8157> jusss: god bless her/him
<jusss> adam8157: 你们买国外东西怎么付款呀？有visa master卡？
<adam8157> jusss: sure
<uuair> 明明我是个新手，来请教问题，一直搞不定不说，还让我换了系统。。我真无语啊
<jusss> adam8157: 国内申请visa master卡麻烦吗？好申请吗
<uuair> jusss疯了。你可以去申请学生的信用卡
<adam8157> jusss: 好
<jusss> uuair: 昨晚不是给你说了改xorg.conf吗
<uuair> jusss:你哪个扯淡了
<adam8157> uuair: 支持你centos, 解决问题是最重要的 换系统不是应有的做法
<uuair> jusss：没搞定后来，还出问题
<jusss> uuair: 安装vesa驱动，设置驱动为vesa
<adam8157> uuair: 但是每人都有自己的偏好嘛
<adam8157> uuair: 所以他推荐debian就debian呗
<jusss> uuair: 好吧，那是我的错,sorry
<uuair> adam8157: 多谢
<roylez> adam8157: 基佬
<adam8157> roylez: 百合
<iMadper> adam8157: 贵u终于用systemd
<iMadper> 了
<uuair> jusss:没搞定啊问题是，我以为debian多适合我呢，结果发现，就是个坑，太复杂了
<iMadper> roylez: 百合席乃好
<jusss> debian复杂。。。
<jusss> 这说法
<adam8157> iMadper: 废话 不用systemd难道自己去打那么多包? 维护那么多upstart脚本?
<roylez> adam8157: 你原来发掘了新爱好啊
<uuair> 我干脆开放我的ssh，各路神仙进来帮我看看到底怎么解决吧
<jusss> uuair: 什么都不用配置，debian就能很好的工作
<uuair> jusss:可我的就挂了，咋办？
<endle__> 谁也在用 centos？
<uuair> jusss：我确实什么都没配
<jusss> uuair: 提示你cdrom是因为你没改source.list!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: 贵u的行为一直叵测
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中国要用Ubuntu替代Windows XP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455560 来源:Solidot 由Canonical和中国工信部合作开发的中国本地版Ubuntu桌面Ubuntu Kylin，其最新的13.10版本下载量超过130万。虽然这个数字只相当于中国人口的 0.001%，但仍然令人印象深刻，因为中国PC用户习惯于使用预
<^k^>  ─> 装的系统。Ubuntu Kylin预装了许多中国本地化的产品，包括百度音乐搜索和金山WPS。 统计信息: 发表于 由 黄一孟 — 2014-02-15 19:41
<adam8157> iMadper: 本来我司在UI之下的层就不想分开, 省事儿了, 还迎合了社区, 蛮好的
<iMadper> UI之下....
<jusss> iMadper: adam8157,我都分不清源文件的名字叫啥了 mirror.list ?还是 source.list?
<iMadper> mir呢...
<adam8157> iMadper: upstart这个事儿, 早于systemd, 现在甘愿放弃迎合社区, 多光明磊落
<adam8157> iMadper: mir是ui相关啊
<iMadper> mir是底层的了
<uuair> 我先去哄孩子了。。你说哪个安装的时候我选了，163的
<adam8157> iMadper: 相关嘛
<iMadper> 用wayland不影响你实现各种ui呀
<iMadper> 那kernel也可以换了...
<jusss> ...
<jusss> adam8157: debian下个版本用systemd了？
<adam8157> iMadper: 试想一下选了wayland, 咱要在手机上加点啥patch, maintainer说不行, 在pad上搞点啥东西, maintainer说不行....
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 这倒是
<adam8157> iMadper: 早晚也使得branch, 不如自己掌握个有话语权的
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 修改到maintainer满意就好了呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 各家的kernel不都是这样的吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 而且wayland不是被mir刺激的, 现在还是一坨屎, 当初选mir真心没啥错
<jusss> uuair: 学生信用卡那个行好办？
<iMadper> adam8157: 就看兼容性了
<jusss> adam8157: 学生信用卡，哪个行好办呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 到时候兼容好, 可以随意选择, 那还好
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要认为这里只是coding style的事情, 就太naive了, 本来那个社区就对我司不友好, 到时候肯定是各种不爽各种为难, 图形这个又需要快速迭代, 麻烦少不了
<adam8157> jusss: 现在没学生信用卡
<adam8157> 了
<iMadper> 什么coding style???
<roylez> adam8157: 你司就是个渣司屌丝
<iMadper> 我是说, 给其他高层的库提供的api呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 举例而已
<adam8157> roylez: 必须的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谁来接收红旗Linux成为外界最关心的话题[转帖二篇有关红旗的] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455561 自从中科红旗Linux公司倒闭事发后，整个IT界都在反思国产操作系统的命运，甚至是Linux操作系统的命运，评说各异，但是目前人们最关心的是谁来接收这家超过10年的老牌
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谁来接收红旗Linux成为外界最关心的话题[转二篇红旗最新闻] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455561 自从中科红旗Linux公司倒闭事发后，整个IT界都在反思国产操作系统的命运，甚至是Linux操作系统的命运，评说各异，但是目前人们最关心的是谁来接收这家超过10年的老牌操
<jusss> 百度音乐推荐歌手里的董贞每次都看成童真，我怎么经常看错呀。。。
<OT_iux> ......
<onlylove> 一个人呆着略无聊
<OT_iux> 略无聊+1247483647
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 因为你的董年失去童贞，并且童真不在
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 发生了什么，我刚来
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1041029
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 月季冒充玫瑰 忽悠你很久了 又见行业潜规则 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 我也不清楚瞎说而已
<iMadper> 哦草, 还好我今年买的郁金香 ....
<adam8157> roylez: 人云亦云, 本来就是翻译问题, 外国卖的也是月季
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么知道的？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你真是大师呀
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§  我也不清楚瞎说而已
<onlylove> iMadper: Chinese rose，也是rose嘛
<iMadper> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 这证明你不是处女
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 你是 女人
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 擦，我是男的，咋失去童真
<adam8157> 中国人翻译确定之后反而觉得玫瑰这个东西高大上了, 民间就把rose叫玫瑰了
<onlylove> iMadper: 话说你真的分不出月季和玫瑰？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 女你妹呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 我分不出来呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么了?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 那好，你不是 处男 是 男人
<adam8157> 所以呢, 说中国卖的是rose就不会有问题了, 月季玫瑰啥的是历史遗留翻译问题
<onlylove> iMadper: 月季……好吧，我那月季满大街
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以瞄一眼就知道是啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 我无所谓呀, 妹子收到了开心就好了
<jusss> 今晚好热闹
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我将其 命名 螺丝花
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 你竟然不是处男了？
<iMadper> 其实, 我今年没送玫瑰/月季
<onlylove> jusss: 来说说，你到底发生了啥
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 太假了
<adam8157> iMadper: 又有妹子了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 你懂的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 还没跟你说细节呢
<jusss> iMadper: 花==植物的生殖器。。。 不是我说的，是德国佬说的
<onlylove> adam8157: 他不是一直在NTR么
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦, 那个大哥啊
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: CyrusYzGTt说的，又不是我说的
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 我说我经常把董贞看成童真
<iMadper> adam8157: 你说你之前的那个大哥? 我没见过呀
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 放屁
<adam8157> iMadper: ntr成功?
<iMadper> adam8157: 细节很难讲.
<roylez> adam8157: 鬼知道，也许以前说的送人玫瑰还真是玫瑰
<adam8157> iMadper: 讲结果
<iMadper> adam8157: 不说
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 不是你这个德国佬说的
<adam8157> iMadper: 祝你和大哥幸福
<iMadper> adam8157: 我没见过你"口中" 的大哥
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1038994_2
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 《大话西游》被删减片段整理  2 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<adam8157> iMadper: 总之现在有妹子?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不说.
<adam8157> iMadper: 总之现在有partner?
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<adam8157> 卧槽, roylez 你看^^
<iMadper> partner是伙伴的意思?
<roylez> adam8157: 啥？
<roylez> iMadper: ä¼´ä¾£
<adam8157> roylez: iMadper 不承认有妹子, 承认有partner
 * adam8157 真相大白
<iMadper> adam8157: 擦, 我当伙伴理解的
<jusss> adam8157: 那就是男性伴侣呗
<roylez> iMadper: 同性异性兽性都有可能
<roylez> iMadper: 你个基佬
<iMadper> roylez: 那你呢?
<adam8157> roylez: 这段我明明看过的
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么会, 都跟后来的版本不一样了呀
<OT_iux> .......这频道的话题忽然有点微妙
<iMadper> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/515650873/#image  想吃
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 安。的相册-【知味】❤滿記❤{附製作}
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac557446
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 贝奥兰迪VS VAN - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<adam8157> 卧槽
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教如何建立指定软件的软件源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455562 如题，获取整个镜像源的方法网上有，我也下载过，好几十G，我也备份了，例如ubuntu10的镜像源，当网上没有时候我可以自己建立。 但是现在我想建立sun Java的软件源，也就是仅仅是这个软件的软
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac796756
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 美女告诉你丁丁最舒服的尺寸 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 祝大家马年快乐！
<onlylove> 渣浪的微盘一阵一阵的
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 我来吹水了。
<happyaron> 有啥好事可以吹水的？
<happyaron> archl: 罗姐好
<adam8157> happyaron: 壕做朋
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当
<happyaron> adam8157: 做神码朋，抚慰一下我这小心灵而已。
<archl> happyaron:   茸茸好
<happyaron> roylez: 主席好
<happyaron> onlylove: 额苦逼好
<happyaron> iMadper: 没得破好
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐马甲好
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<archl> happyaron: 少数有资格过情人节的茸茸
<happyaron> archl: 我已经没资格了啦
<archl> happyaron: 什么。。。
<happyaron> archl: 嗯。
<happyaron> archl: 圣诞都没过上。
<onlylove> happyaron: 这么悲催？
<happyaron> 嗯。
<archl>  /me  。。。
<archl> 我。。。
<jiero> eeee
<onlylove> happyaron: 再追个去
<happyaron> 等等看吧，虽然不知还能不能等到。
<jiero>   同时开了两个。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 暂时还不想。
<jiero> happyaron
<jiero> happyaron 这里是不幸者集结地，禁止你入内！
<jiero> iMadper: 把 happyaron踢了
<happyaron> jiero: 我现在很幸运么。。。
<onlylove> ( ⊙o⊙ )哇，要见血的节奏额
<iMadper> ....
<adam8157> ....
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么讲?
<adam8157> iMadper: 什么怎么讲
<iMadper> happyaron...
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> happyaron: 干嘛回来。。。
<happyaron> 有啥不能说的。。。
 * iMadper 继续吃我的樱桃...
<onlylove> iMadper: 土豪！
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么了又..
<jiero> onlylove: 把1天的饭钱转化成樱桃很轻易
<jiero> onlylove: 就能吃1斤樱桃了
<iMadper> 现在1斤樱桃40的样子.
<onlylove> jiero: 我一天的饭钱还买不起一斤樱桃
<jiero> onlylove:  那就2天
<abineQ> iMadper: 买了多少
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮，某人开始做教科书了，我还是一事五成。
<onlylove> jiero: 所以我为了那几粒樱桃，要两天不吃饭？
<jiero> iMadper: 买了3斤？
<abineQ> iMadper: 还有不
<jiero> onlylove: 为了自己想要的，就用其他交换
<iMadper> jiero: 两斤樱桃, 四斤羊腿
<abineQ> iMadper: 快拿出来大家分了
<happyaron> jiero: 哪个某人啊
<jiero> iMadper: 胖吧胖吧，你胖的有理由。
<onlylove> jiero: 你刚刚踢错人了
<iMadper> jiero: 我觉得也是!
<jiero> happyaron: 不是这里的人。
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> 一个人的日子真苦。
<jiero> happyaron: 某在南京创业多年都没成功但进驻孵化园的公司
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 建议你去看一个妹子的绘本，一个人生活第五年
 * jiero 一个人上学一个人思考好多好多年了。。。
<happyaron> 由奢入俭难啊。
<happyaron> onlylove: 好
 * jiero 属于从来不交心的人  
 * jiero 就是伪君子 - 真混蛋
<onlylove> happyaron: 多问一句，抵制日货不，抵制的话就别去看了
<happyaron> onlylove: 无所谓吧。
 * iMadper 喜欢日货
<iMadper> 貌似不太对...
<jiero> onlylove: 没关系啊。 happyaron看了就更加抵制了而已
<iMadper> 当我没说好了..
<jiero> iMadper: ？
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么不对？
<onlylove> http://book.douban.com/subject/1346815/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 一個人住第5年 (豆瓣)
<jiero> iMadper: 这个频道有诅咒！
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<happyaron> 苦在觉得事情还没完，但是又好像已经没有我什么事了。
<happyaron> 呼。
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕，我是不是太纠结了。
<adam8157> iMadper: 恋物癖
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 跟我学呀
<happyaron> onlylove: 看着没啥意思。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯？
<happyaron> 吃樱桃？吃不起啊。
<iMadper> happyaron: 呸!
<iMadper> happyaron: 谁说吃樱桃了
<adam8157> happyaron: 谁都这样啊 慢慢就好了
<iMadper> happyaron: 去ntr呀
<happyaron> iMadper: ntr是啥
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04下蓝牙鼠标无法在开机后自动连接的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455564 Thinkpad X230i，卸了Win8，只装了Ubuntu 12.04。 其他一切完美，美中不足的是： 我的Thinkpad自带蓝牙，然后用的是Thinkpad的原装蓝牙鼠标，在Win8下表现正常，换到Ubuntu后，配对连接正常， 但是
<^k^>  ─> ，笔记本重启后或者鼠标重新开关后无法自动配对连接 。 在网上找了很多解决方法，例如这个：http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E8%93%9D%E7%89%99%E9%BC%A …
<iMadper> happyaron: 挖墙脚, 抢别人妹子
<happyaron> adam8157: 就是想等啊，可是又怕等不到。
<happyaron> iMadper: 额
<iMadper> happyaron: 有的等当然就要等了
<iMadper> happyaron: 等不到什么的, 根本就不需要考虑
 * adam8157 游戏人间
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯。
<iMadper> adam8157: 不能S/L大法, 游戏不起来
<happyaron> adam8157: 游戏不起来+1
<happyaron> iMadper: 其实算是我被那样了吧，但事情总会有点其他的因素在里面。
<iMadper> happyaron: 怎么讲呢, 事情怎么发生的都不重要. 看你想做啥了.
<happyaron> iMadper: 在等那些东西尘埃落定，看看她会怎么样做。
<iMadper> happyaron: 你想回到过去, 还是想一个人玩几个月然后找下个目标?
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是, 是你想怎么样?
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯 同意 不重要. 做为过来人呢, 建议你平静下来
<happyaron> iMadper: 想她长大点之后回来。
<happyaron> adam8157: 比年前好多了，现在基本都只在我心里了。
<iMadper> happyaron: 你都知道你期望的是什么了,然后想想怎么做能达到这个期望就好了嘛
<adam8157> happyaron: still a little, I feel
<happyaron> iMadper: 想来想去只有一个答案，现在什么都不做，等着。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我一开始的时候也很灰心, 但是后来决定了要ntr, 日子过得很欢快
<happyaron> adam8157: 必须的
 * adam8157 最近做了坏人好像 cc jiero 
<iMadper> adam8157: 你个人口贩子, 一直不就是坏人吗...
<happyaron> iMadper: 等待和往前走不一样啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 人称: 坏蛋
<iMadper> happyaron: "等"是方法呀
<iMadper> happyaron: 你觉得等就能达到你的目标那你就等
<iMadper> happyaron: 你觉得别的方法可以, 那你就用别的方法
<happyaron> iMadper: 怕等不到而已。
<adam8157> 我建议不要太多尝试...
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • VLC在ROOT用户下使用动方法，非编译安装（不知道有没有人发过，发了留用） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455565 习惯了root用户，安装陆VLC后发现不能运行，就在准备下载源码编译安装的时候发现另外一个方法，如下： 打开vlc的主程序， 然后搜索“geteuid", 替换为getpp
<^k^>  ─> id， 然后保存即可。 命令： vim -d /usr/bin/vlc 搜索geteuid /geteuid 切换编辑模式 i 切换命令模式 Esc 保存退出 Wq 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaowei3731 …
<happyaron> iMadper: 因为等了就相当于没放弃。
<iMadper> happyaron: 对呀, 你不是本来就不想放弃吗
<happyaron> adam8157: 要尝试的都做过了，没什么要做的了，只能看她自己了。
<happyaron> iMadper: 对。
<iMadper> happyaron: 对呀, 那不放弃有啥问题...
<iMadper> happyaron: 孩子, 乃太纠结了.
<happyaron> 觉得自己得过得再好点，现在的样子还是不对劲。
<happyaron> 算了继续等吧，总会好的。
<adam8157> happyaron: welcome to earth
<happyaron> adam8157: :)
<iMadper>  从2月9日到2月14日，除广东省外，全国共有8个省份至少9个城市对各类娱乐场所进行了“突击检查”，包括浙江杭州、甘肃兰州、山东济南、广西柳州等，其中哈尔滨市公安局出动警力4800余人，清查各类场所2700余家，力度之大仅次于东莞扫黄行动。
<iMadper> 我擦, 要不要这么彪
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  21:19 
<mjkr|afk> 扫黄打非是我朝传统
<mjkr|afk> iMadper: 难道你是打击对象？
<iMadper> mjkr|afk: 什么?
<iMadper> mjkr|afk: 我又不是警察
<mjkr> iMadper: 那你抱怨什么？
<iMadper> mjkr: 我抱怨了??!!!
<iMadper> mjkr: 我在抱怨你?
<iMadper> mjkr: 你出来说个蛋?
<mjkr> "我擦, 要不要这么彪"
<mjkr> 这不是你说的，难道是我说的？
<iMadper> 这叫抱怨?
<mjkr> 警察叔叔不彪怎么抓坏蛋嘛2？
<iMadper> 抓个毛坏蛋2
<mjkr> 人家说“养得像座黑铁塔，到那时身强力壮……”
<mjkr> 难道你想说人家“路也走不动，山也不能够爬，怎能上战场，把敌杀”
<mjkr> 虽说是春秋笔法，但是路人皆知
<iMadper> onlylove: 大有问题
<abineQ> archl: 你是猴子搬来的救兵么？
<mjkr> onlylove: 今天要不要我试讲一下？
<onlylove> mjkr: 试讲啥？
<onlylove> mjkr: 找错人了吧？
<mjkr> onlylove:讲道
<onlylove> mjkr: 道？
<mjkr> onlylove: 昨天我憋了一肚子的讲道热情，结果你们两个跑了
<abineQ> onlylove: 快去洗洗耳朵
<onlylove> iMadper: 你先戴上帽子
<onlylove> iMadper: 必要的时候我找你要下
<onlylove> abineQ: 耳朵啥的懒得洗，直接找op要权限kickban
<onlylove> mjkr: 你先找路边大爷大妈讲，把他们说服了再来找我
<onlylove> mjkr: 至于nyfair，你不用指望说服她了
<freeflying> happyaron,  无聊, 写farewall 邮件
<happyaron> freeflying: 赞
<iMadper> ... ... freeflying
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞
<mjkr> 什么事farewall?
<iMadper> 留一线 好相见
<slitaz> 大家好 有了解运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<abineQ> jiero: 你是猴子搬来的救兵么？
<mjkr> 难道你要徒步沿长城万里行走？
<slitaz> 猴子是指acfun的站长吗
<archl> abineQ:  你被猴子咬了脑袋了？
<mjkr> archl: 你被猴子戴了帽子了吗？
 * archl 抱抱 happyaron
 * mjkr 给 happyaron 洗澡。
<archl> 。。。
<slitaz> 有了解运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<slitaz> 有了解运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<slitaz> 有了解运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<archl> iMadper: 现在你多重了啊
<archl> iMadper: 我全副武装有68.25kg了
<slitaz> 有了解运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<adam8157> ...
<abineQ> archl: 长膘了
<archl> adam8157: 当妈？
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点.  21:37 
<mjkr> slitaz: 多贴几行，肯定有人回复你。
<slitaz> 有了解运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<slitaz> 有了解运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<slitaz> 有了解运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<adam8157> archl: .
<slitaz> 有了解运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<October21> slitaz: 不要刷
<slitaz> 有了解运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<archl> abineQ: 还行吧，我确定我能吃1kg食物
<abineQ> slitaz: 别贴了
<October21> slitaz: 小心被bot踢了
<slitaz> 求神帮助
<iMadper> slitaz: 别贴这么多, 一次够了.
<abineQ> slitaz: 有的早就回复你了
<slitaz> 来个神一样的帮助吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 不好写啊
<archl> slitaz: 电话求助去
<October21> slitaz: 懂的人会回复你，但可能现在没在
<mjkr> 我抗议 ！
<abineQ> slitaz: 神睡觉了
<iMadper> mjkr: 我也觉得刚才不太公正, 应该kickban的
<archl> mjkr: mj无权抗议
<October21> 抗议无效
<mjkr> slitaz: 买rhel的长期支持吧，肯定有人回复你的
<jusss> slitaz: 神没在好像
<Jack77213> 哇塞，刷屏耶～
<archl> 马甲没人权
<slitaz> 我就是个小白 小白需要大神
<iMadper> 刷屏的, kick. 教唆别人刷屏的, kickban
<abineQ> archl: 额
<mjkr> 看来刚才壮观的刷屏我我无缘看到了
<adam8157> freeflying: subject: bye
<adam8157> freeflying: body: as $subject
<jusss> roylez: 有什么好看的电影没？不要动画。。。
<mjkr> 哦，不对，看log还可以看到
<jusss> ofan: 电影，好看的，有没
<roylez> jusss: 木有
<mjkr> jusss: Nimfit，芬兰的连续剧，要不要看？
<slitaz> ^k^:了解运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗
<jusss> mjkr: 芬兰。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<^k^> slitaz, 如果我必须选择一个，我pickLearn上的http数据传输协议运行。  21:42 
<mjkr> iMadper: 当年你们玩 ^k^ 可没人管
<jusss> mjkr: 来发天使恶魔上帝撒旦之类的神话电影
<iMadper> mjkr: 不用跟我讲道理, 我觉得该t就t了.
<slitaz> 尸兄动画很搞笑啊 如果有兴趣的可以看下啊
<jusss>  > "?" *3
<^k^> jusss:???
<mjkr> 终于, iMadper 原形毕露了
<mjkr> jusss: 那部里面很多水仙姐姐的哟
<slitaz> 还有其他关于linux的中文聚集频道吗 提供下呗
<mjkr> jusss: 水仙姐姐比恶魔上帝撒旦要好看多了
<archl> 水仙？
<archl> 水仙的意思不是那种有毒的花？
<freeflying> After  5  years of exciting and great time, this Friday, Feb 21st will be my last day at Canonical. . I'm moving on to purse other career opportunities. Therefore, I would like to take a moment to remember and cherish our times together. Its been such a such a great experience to work as part of Canonical, I appreciate all of you for your help and guidance during my past 5 years employment.
<freeflying> Stay in touch.
<freeflying> My personal contacts are: zhengpeng.hou@gmail.com or zhengpeng-hou@ubuntu.com
<mjkr> 不是那个意思
<freeflying> Good luck and wish you all the best in your endeavors!
<freeflying> Best regards,
<freeflying> Zhengpeng 
<onlylove> 水仙没毒，但是他说的就不知道啥意思了
<freeflying> shit xchat
<iMadper> ....
<adam8157> ....
<archl> onlylove: 水仙全身是毒吧。。。
<mjkr> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9308656/Staffel_1_Folge_7_Symptoms_Nymphs_Nymphs
<^k^> mjkr: ⇪ Staffel 1 Folge 7 - Symptoms - Nymphs - Nymphs - TV Serie - MyVideo
<archl> mjkr: 我坚决不捍卫你说话的权利。。。
<mjkr> freeflying: 原来你是zheng peng!
<freeflying> mjkr, so?
<mjkr> freeflying大大的身份终于暴露了
<archl> mjkr: 。。。你完全可以从 freeflying 这名称里搜到。。。
<archl> 。。。
<ToaNii> 你可以用whois就看到了
<mjkr> 没有搜过
<onlylove> archl: 求科普
<mjkr> whois没有
<mjkr> 那个是jiero
<ToaNii> freeflying has userhost ~freeflyin@unaffiliated/freeflying and realname Zhengpeng Hou
<archl> onlylove: 呃。随你搜，网上的数据指证水仙有毒的挺多啊
<archl> onlylove: 我科普也就拉来些
<mjkr> p
<onlylove> archl: 那还是算了
<mjkr> (~jiero@unaffiliated/jiero): jiero
<ToaNii> freeflying has userhost ~freeflyin@unaffiliated/freeflying and realname Zhengpeng Hou
<ToaNii> 下午9:51freeflying is on #ubuntu-cn
<ToaNii> 下午9:51freeflying is connected on hitchcock.freenode.net (Sofia, BG, EU)
<ToaNii> 下午9:51freeflying signed on at 2014年2月13日 上午10:22:19 and has been idle for 52s
<ToaNii> 下午9:51freeflying is logged in as freeflying
<onlylove> archl: 网上很多讹传
<ToaNii> 下午9:51
<^k^> ToaNii:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove> archl: 然后大家互相抄
<ToaNii> ...
<onlylove> archl: 还记得果壳的谣言粉碎机不
<archl> onlylove:  包含有毒的生物碱和实验结果应该能证明吧。。。
<ToaNii> 我刚刚是不是把op的名字高亮了好几遍，我的错...
<onlylove> archl: 不能
<archl> onlylove: 。。。那就和你说蘑菇没毒一样。。。
<onlylove> archl: 罂粟可以提炼鸦片，你没意见吧
<mjkr> 到底 freeflying 是jiero还是zhengpeng?
<archl> mjkr: 。。。你真病了？
<onlylove> archl: 但是，成熟的罂粟就不能提炼了
<archl> onlylove: 你的意见是啥？马铃薯芽有毒没有？所以马铃薯就不能说有毒？
<onlylove> archl: 只有生的罂粟果子的那么几滴汁里面才有有效成分，
<onlylove> archl: 你那样说是片面的
<onlylove> archl: 因为你吃的马铃薯没有发芽
<onlylove> archl: 而且鸦片本身是入药的
<mjkr> 水仙有没有毒，你们拿一株凉拌着吃了完了不就知道了
<archl> onlylove:  毒是什么？
<onlylove> archl: 照你说，马铃薯有毒，然后我每天吃，没见毒死
<mjkr> 这个问题问得好
<archl> onlylove:  别拿自己当样本。
<archl> onlylove:  很多人说自己windows从来没问题
<onlylove> archl: 我没拿自己当样本
<mjkr> archl: 我就敢说我的windows从来没问题
<archl> mjkr: 无效
<onlylove> archl: 我就是每天吃土豆，没毒死，而且在英国等地，土豆是作为储备粮食的
<mjkr> 不过我没有windows 就是了
<onlylove> archl: 发芽的土豆有毒，和土豆有毒是两个概念
<onlylove> archl: 网上盛传滴水观音有毒
<mjkr> 但是因为前提无效，任何结论都是对的
<onlylove> archl: 实际上根本不是那么回事
<archl> onlylove:  所有的 精油都可以致死
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.10 minidwep-gtk 扫描不到信号！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455566 网卡正常上网！ B43网卡 root@lee:~# minidwep-gtk zenity xterm zh_CN.UTF-8 aircrack-ng installed reaver 1.4 or higher installed aircrack-ng edition is higher than 1.0 RC2 interface is eth1 scan_button is pressed GTK is eth1 scan_button is pressed GTK
<^k^>  ─> is eth1 time out time out time out interface_amount_normal is 6 Found 5 processes that could cause trouble. If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after a short per …
<onlylove> archl: 我爸是养花的，我觉得这方面我比你有发言权
<onlylove> archl: 所有的精油都可以致死，所以精油是有毒的
<archl> onlylove 呃
<mjkr> 比如，如果我没吃过罂粟，我就可以说罂粟不算兴奋剂作物
<onlylove> archl: 水也是有毒的
<archl> onlylove:  嗯。
<onlylove> archl: 听说过水中毒没
<mjkr> 因为前提不成立
<onlylove> archl: 那你还喝水不
<archl> onlylove: 所以，要你说什么是毒。。。
<archl> onlylove: 不能一次喝4升水
<mjkr> 对，什么是毒？
<onlylove> archl: 我一次喝四升水不会中毒
<mjkr> archl: 四升水没有毒
<archl> onlylove:  哦。说明你抗性强，不符合水中毒条件
<onlylove> archl: 真正有毒的，比方说神经毒素，血液毒素或者肉毒素，这些都是到一定量才会致死
<mjkr> 这些毒素可以吃吗？
<onlylove> 可以
<mjkr> 好吃吗？
<adam8157> 鸡肉味
<onlylove> 眼镜蛇毒素入药
<onlylove> 肉毒素有人用来减肥
<onlylove> 至于血液毒素，就不清楚了
<archl> onlylove: 因为你的体重，我觉得4公斤水就差不多了
<onlylove> archl: 说起来，我还想起个东西，就是西班牙苍蝇，传说的春药，起效剂量和致死剂量相差很小
<mjkr> 他有60斤？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.10 minidwep-gtk 扫描不到信号！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455567 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01) Subsystem: Lenovo Device 0611 Kernel driver in use: wl 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev
<archl> mjkr: 没有
<^k^>  ─> 07) Subsystem: Lenovo Device 5018 Kernel driver in use: r8169 root@lee:~# root@lee:~# minidwep-gtk zenity xterm zh_CN.UTF-8 aircrack-ng installed reaver 1.4 or higher installed air …
<archl> 哦。你说的是斤
<slitaz> 为什吗忽然谈论起毒了 知识面好广啊
<mjkr> slitaz: 想一想什么可以报汉字里的“毒”跟http联系起来
<October21> archl这个家伙说水仙有毒开始的
<archl> onlylove: 。。。各种物质
<iMadper> slitaz: 你不觉得这里一堆基佬, 都晚上10点了还不去陪妹子嘛?
<archl> iMadper: 妹子？
<onlylove> archl: 而且据说对人体伤害很大
<mjkr> October21: 我那个妹子的电影，你们看不看啊？
<archl> iMadper: 我这一生都没有过情人
<mjkr> 芬兰妹子哟
<archl> 电影有啥意思。。。
<October21> mjkr: 啥？
<archl> 真人才有效
<mjkr> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/9308656/Staffel_1_Folge_7_Symptoms_Nymphs_Nymphs
<onlylove> archl: 电影好歹有字幕君，真人有语言障碍
<archl> onlylove: 比划比划就上床了。。。。
<archl> onlylove: lol
<archl> onlylove: 那就是电影
<mjkr> 难道芬兰妹子不合你们口味？
<onlylove> 我觉得我需要买新电脑了，这个现在高负载响应很慢了……
<slitaz> 基于http数据传输的工具如果没被发现 这有人会比毒死惨烈 老人摔倒扶不扶 就在旁边有人被http快整死了 救人啊
<archl> mjkr: 芬兰妹子和linus口味，毕竟芬兰人少。总共不到我们所在任何一个城市的人口。
<jusss> 网上有人推荐bwv 1068,听了一次感觉很不错
<jusss> 还有bwv 988
<archl> 音乐太多了
<archl> bwv 是啥？
<mjkr> archl: 物以稀为贵
<jusss> 巴赫
<^k^> archl: define:bwv http://lmgtfy.com/ The |Bach-Werke-Verzeichnis| (Bach Works Catalogue) is the numbering system identifying compositions by Johann Sebastian Bach. The prefix |BWV|, followed |...|
<mjkr> 点击上面的链接，让你见识见识真正的芬兰妹子
<jusss> 好多电影里都有他的配乐
<jusss> 沉默的羔羊 超感警探 七宗罪 ...
<onlylove> slitaz: 我不明白你的具体要求是啥，但是http传输数据很正常，比方说你用浏览器下载东西，就是用http传的
<archl> mjkr: 真正的芬兰妹子就是linus的女儿们？
<archl> lol
<mjkr> jusss: 真正的芬兰妹子就是水仙！
<jusss> mjkr: 没听过芬兰妹子在网上，只听说过法国妹子需求很大，能让你下不了床
<mjkr> 你点开那个链接就知道了
<mjkr> 眼见为实
<slitaz> onlylove: 我需要透过一个http代理 这个代理只支持http。 https socket 都不行 ，我想找到一个伪装成http传输数据的工具
<iMadper> slitaz: 百度网盘.
<iMadper> slitaz: 让别人穿上去, 你下载
<onlylove> slitaz: 可是浏览器下载就是http吧？
<slitaz> iMadper: 我需要的是实时数据传输
<onlylove> slitaz: 你看软件源都分http和ftp的
<jusss> mjkr: 我的ie8打开看不了
<slitaz> onlylove: 我想要把socket5这种连接数据装入http数据传送的内容中 想找个类似这种的工具
<archl>  。。。
<mjkr> jusss: chrome
<archl> onlylove_ 网络有坏了？
<onlylove_> 掉了……
<onlylove_> archl: 是的
<jusss> mjkr: 我用seamonkey
<mjkr> jusss: chrome，然后开vpn
<mjkr> 是针对德国/北欧市场的网站
<mjkr> youtube上应该也有
<archl> 算了。这里先不俩了
 * archl 走了
<mjkr> 一搜就搜到了Finnische Mysteryserie "Nymphs" ab sofort auf MyVideo.de
<alvin_rxg> Title: Lustige Videos, Musik, TV Serien und kostenlose Filme - MyVideo (@ myvideo.de *FROM* MyVideo.de)
<jiero> jiero 还在啊
<jiero> 算了 继而哦
<slitaz> onlylove:http conenct 可以做到 好像是要ssl 也不支持把socks5 传到另一个处理器处理
<jusss> mjkr: 提示的错误都看不懂 sorry dieses video darf in deninem land ...
<jiero> adam8157: 还不睡
<jiero> iMadper: 你也是，兴奋什么
<mjkr> jusss: 你不在对应地理区域。所以要vpn
<jusss> mjkr: 没vpn
<jusss> mjkr: 你提供个？
<mjkr> jusss: 去youtube上kan clip 吧
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: gagent
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: goagent
<jusss> mjkr: ...
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 翻墙很给力
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 嗯
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 现在shadowsocks
<slitaz> 有知道可以把socks5这类的需要传输的数据 藏到http中 在服务器还原代理的吗
<slitaz> 类似privoxy pipoli这种的 但他们只是把http装在scoks5中
<slitaz> 我想找到一个socks5 数据编码后藏在http的内容部分 在服务器解码后 把socks5的内容发出去
<slitaz> 的工具
<slitaz> 或者哪位大神愿意开发 我就跟他交换秘密 (=^ ^=)
<slitaz> 求开发将tcp包 用二进制的方式在http中传输 服务器解析的代理工具
<slitaz> 各位 各位 都睡了吗
<slitaz> 有知道运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<slitaz> 有知道运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<slitaz> 有知道运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<slitaz> 有知道运行于http之上的数据传输协议，或工具吗                   求帮助
<slitaz> 在linuxba似乎找到了 xmpp 不知道可以不
<slitaz> 我胡汉三又回来了
<slitaz> #linuxba
<tex> #linuxba
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-16
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助：笔记本外接显示器分辨率设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455571 笔记本支持1024x768 外接显示器支持1440x900 接好后xrandr 显示里VGA1没有1440x900 目前只好外接显示器用1024x768,桌面有点扁，请问怎样设置让外接显示器分辨率为1440x900 笔记本是thinkpad R60e 显卡
<^k^>  ─> intel 945GM比较老。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xf3i — 2014-02-16 1:02
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 各位，来晒出你的14.04的桌面吧～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455573 很久不关注Ubuntu，14.04终于又开始吸引我的目光，虽然新版人气不似以往，但是14.04真的很让人期待，所以，安装好的同学，来晒晒吧！ 记得晒上版本窗口 来自我的 Nexus 7 上的 Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 iamond — 2014-02-16 8:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rYKIM9X_AACrehBEoHEAALrSgJ8CMUAAKuS334.jpg 奔小康后就是不一样
<mjkr> 现在大家去8.8.8.8解析encrypted.google.com.hk是什么结果
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • gnome开机检测到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455574 我Gnome一登陆就说system problem detected,do you want to report this problem now?怎么知道这是个什么错误？怎么检查？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-02-16 9:51
<AndChat196224> 大家好
<^k^> AndChat196224:点点点.  09:56 
<mjkr> AndChat196224:
<mjkr> 正好你那里nslookup encrypted.google.com.hk 8.8.8.8 是什么结果？
<AndChat196224> 手机没法弄
<mjkr> AndChat196224: 下个终端，然后dig/drill/host
<lucky> October21: morning
<AndChat196224> 也都没有这些命令
<October21> lucky: 最近没怎么见到你来这里啊
<mjkr> October21: 帮我个忙，在墙内运行nslookup encrypted.google.com.hk 8.8.8.8
<lucky> October21: 现在不用linux了 来这里找不到事做
<October21> nslookup 是什么？
<mjkr> October21: 换成dig/drill/host也一样
<October21> lucky: 这里聊linux还没聊政治的多
<^k^> October21: define:nslookup http://lmgtfy.com/ |NSLOOKUP| - online web tool to lookup and find IP address information in the DNS (Domain Name System)
<mjkr> October21: 要求正常53口udp，防火墙出口没有对应的nat设置
<October21> 我用的电信啊
<October21> 我用host 测试了
<mjkr> 防火墙是说你家里的防火墙
<mjkr> October21: 是多少？
<lucky> October21: lol 有么，你开学了吧
<October21> 我没防火墙
<mjkr> 返回结果是多少？
<October21> 有三个
<mjkr> 是8.8.8.8的返回地址吗？
<October21> 159.106.121.75 37.61.54.158 8.7.198.45
<mjkr> 还是电信dns返回的地址？
<October21> Aliases:
<mjkr> host 就执行 host encrypted.google.com.hk 8.8.8.8
<October21> 返回了这三个地址
<October21> 我是这样操作的
<October21> lucky: 我20号开学，现在还在家
<mjkr> 嗯， 很好，谢谢你，October21
<October21> 我对网络一窍不通
<mjkr> October21: 那encrypted.google.co呢？
<mjkr> 我是说encrypted.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.com)
<October21> 哦，我试试
<October21> host encrypted.google.com 8.8.8.8
<mjkr> 对
<mjkr> 就这个
<mjkr> 从墙内
<mjkr> 不要开vpn
<October21> 46.82.174.68 243.185.187.39 37.61.54.158
<October21> mjkr: 我蹭的网
<mjkr> 只要不是vpn就行
<mjkr> 很好
<October21> dig drill 在什么包里，我的发行版没带啊？
<October21> 只有 host
<mjkr> drill 是dnssec-tools 的
<mjkr> dig 应该是httpd的
<mjkr> 我一般用drill
<October21> 哦，我没研究这块
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 2个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455576 1、apt-get install wine1.7 安装wine时，她跳出来如下,按enter esc都没有用，不知道怎么搞 ┌───────────────┤ 正在设定 ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├───────────────────┐ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<^k^>  ─> xxxxxxx <确定> 2、上次我用transmittion 下载文件（没有下载完，正常关闭后），这次打开transmittion上次的任务没有了，这是怎么回事，另外， …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<yunfan> ubuntu确认改用systemd
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<dchxcrow> 今早人不多啊
<jiero> eee
<jiero> iMadper: 你的闺蜜回到他人怀抱了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455578 在VMware虚拟机里安装了Ubuntu桌面版，笔记本连的是WiFi，安装Ubuntu的时候选择了桥接，安装完成后依然无法连接网络。求指导应该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 作业本 — 2014-02-16 12:20
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有关于安装了ubuntu 12.04的华硕笔记本在开机后提示”无限网络已通过硬件开关禁用“的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455581 安装了ubuntu 12.04的华硕笔记本在开机后提示”无限网络已通过硬件开关禁用“，快捷键fn+f2无法起作用，只能将电脑挂起，再重
<^k^>  ─> 新登陆账户，才能连接无限网。请问是何原理？能否让笔记本电脑一开机就能连接无线网？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mokaihuai — 2014-02-16 12:40
<sennn> 本人實踐後確認freenode 被牆!
<ToaNii> senn 那这个频道里怎么会有那么多人
<sennn> 至少我這裏被牆了
<ToaNii> 那你可以试试从freenode的网页上挑出这一群服务器中的一个，然后把IP解析出来，直接连接这个IP试试
<JQK> sennn: 換個端口
<ToaNii> 有可能是运营商。地方和地方的运营商政策还不一样...
<Router2> sennn 没换端口翻墙上来的...
<mjkr> 人家为什么要换端口？
<sennn> 滿血復活!!!
<sennn> gfw---老子不怕!
<sennn> 誰學過esperanto
<sennn> ?
<mjkr> sennn: 扔个原子弹到北京/天津，关键设备就少了很多了
<sennn> mjkr 關鍵是手頭緊啊!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样设置外置光驱启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455584 在本子上安装ubuntu遇到困难（方正本子），不知怎么设置外置光驱优先启动，我已把刻好的光盘放入外置光驱。 进入设置，在“Boot”之下，有如下文字： －－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
<^k^>  ─> Boot priority order: 1: USB FDC: 2: USB KEY: 3: IDE 2 : TSSTcorpCDW/DVD TS-L4620-( 4: IDE 4: WDC WD1200BEVS-22UST0-(S1) 5: PCI BEV: VIA BootAgent 6: 7: 8: Exc luded from boot ord …
<slitaz> #linuxba
<sennn_> 該死 有被牆了
<sennn_> 再次滿血復活!
<sennn_> 誰盜用老子的昵稱?
<sennn_> 問一下 tp-link 產品有無漏洞?
<mjkr> 当然有，只要你能够找得到
<mjkr> 不过，谁那么脑残回去用tp-link的东西
<sennn_> 怒火中燒
<slitaz> 之前好像有个开启远程管理后会产生的漏洞
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Android开发从零开始视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455585 这是一个Android开发学习入门的视频教程，和其它的Android视频教程比起来，此视频教程所讲内容并不立足于教会你Android开发过程中的方方面面，而是着眼于教会你基本的Android开发，非常适合Android学习
<^k^>  ─> 新手观看！ 教程内容有： 1.Android开发环境搭建[Android开发从零开始] http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1731 2.模拟器的使用[Android开发从零开始] http://ww …
<October21> sennn_: freenode的服务器的问题
<mjkr> October21: 今天我又有了一个新的结论
<sennn_> October21 ?
<October21> 你掉线后他还以为你在
<October21> 所以你有了小尾巴
<sennn_> 哦,多謝指教
<mjkr> DNS污染对于封锁非常有必要
<October21> 我的nick就会 +1 啦
<mjkr> 或者说
<mjkr> DNS污染对于提高封锁效率非常有必要
<mjkr> 对于不让服务器宕机非常有必要
<October21> 没封死算失败吧？
<sennn_> facebook spider 很靈敏的說,可以監控一切舉動
<mjkr> 不算，如果封死了那边一天要换一台服务器，那更失败
<October21> mjkr: 你今天就研究这个东西？
<ToaNii> 现在的墙不是用伪装重置么？
<sennn_> 可惜無法對其發動大規模DDoS攻擊
<ToaNii> 上次在网上看到一篇很牛B的文章，可以用墙来攻击别人
<mjkr> ToaNii: DNS污染对于监测还是有他的效率的
<mjkr> ToaNii: 求文章link
<October21> 匿名者怎么不为中国的网络自由出点力呢？
<mjkr> 买个僵尸网络，然后ddos中国出口服务器
<mjkr> 有钱就行
<ToaNii> mjkr: 那是我在百度文库里面看的，我找找看有没有被删
<October21> 上两次 域名服务器出错时 我没碰上
<mjkr> 那帮人是不是痴呆了，发到百度上去
<October21> mjkr: 能否通俗的解释下 dns 污染？
<ToaNii> mjkr: 就算官方看到了他们也没办法，除非换一种更有效的办法来封锁
<sennn> http://webchat.freenode.net/# 的網頁可能暫時無法使用或被永久移至新網址。 錯誤代碼：ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED
<sennn> f**kkkkkkkk
<^k^> sennn: ⇪ freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<mjkr> October21: 通俗地说，就是返回错误域名地址。
<ToaNii> dns污染说白了就是你作为一个DNS服务器作为权威响应了你本应该转发给别的权威服务器响应的请求，而且返回的还是伪造结果
<sennn> nnd GFW
<mjkr> 至于它转发没有，如何利用resursive传播污染结果，那就另一回事了
<ToaNii> 就是不该你回答的问题你回答了.... :P
<mjkr> 哪一天我要写一个dns over dtls
<ToaNii> mjkr:运营商的DNS不就是不转发直接响应了么
<ToaNii> 就是篡改结果
<October21> 我有段时间经常跳转到百度首页
<October21> 持续三四天
<mjkr> ToaNii: 就像 tcp ，resetz 之后真正的包回来
<mjkr> s/回/会
<mjkr> 要不然西厢计划怎么做的
<ToaNii> 我觉得完全有办法搞个东西不忽略reset之后的那个包，不就行了
<slitaz> dns换成google的8.8.8.8不就好了吗
<endle_> slitaz, 不行的
<mjkr> 关键是dns是明文的
<endle_> 你把请求发给 8.8.8.8，在返回正确结果前
<mjkr> 而TLS是tcp的
<endle_> W 就把错误的结果给你
<mjkr> dns是udp的
<mjkr> 包括像ntp这类东西
<ToaNii> mjkr: http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=myd46MogVWCsK9g5LYY5zYCPD22PHYsXU6evjVISJ8SJVjGQMxttFEP9AKp9wb2G-HfKFUdFvIoOI6SCglLBKS8xCR-WBp9qPz-GVRl_7j_
<^k^> ToaNii: ⇪ 对一款国家级内容过滤系统Dos安全缺陷分析_百度文库
<mjkr> 所以以后墙在那里很麻烦
<mjkr> 时间都会返回错的
<mjkr> ToaNii: 收到
<sennn> 復活!!!
<sennn> 話說 GFW已動用銀河超算,各位悠着點..
<mjkr> 有意思
<mjkr> 在弄台vps专门干这个玩
<ToaNii> mjkr: 我刚看的时候觉得很扯，后来发现有道理
<sennn> 大家都是學生嗎,反正我不是...
<iIlL10Oo> 8.8.8.8对应的物理地址，也是可以篡改的？
<ToaNii> iIlL10Oo: 如果运营商篡改路由，那好像可以
<sennn> 不明覺厲
<ToaNii> 其实我真觉得咱们每天讨论这些东西不应该换个没有log的频道么....
<mjkr> 讨论又怎样，我们能都有cloack
<mjkr> 让他们来
<mjkr> 我就不信熊猫能让freenode give up
<ToaNii> ...
<iIlL10Oo> 看来明文的数据包都不安全
<iIlL10Oo> dns 就是明文的
<sennn> 如果gfw放棄治療,那應該會很蛋疼
<ToaNii> TCP/IP这东西理论上现在已经很落后了
<ToaNii> 但是这是历史遗留...
<iIlL10Oo> ipv6 的数据包加密吗？可以篡改吗？
<iIlL10Oo> 法律如果规定不能篡改数据就好了
<sennn> 除非量子態加密
<ToaNii> ip只是个地址，v4 v6都一样
<iIlL10Oo> 一般破解需要时间，至少1天吧？每天换个私钥
<sennn> 有錢買個D-wave,haha
<ToaNii> 貌似公钥私钥算法要N年才能破解
<ToaNii> 所以不用每天换
<sennn> 2048
<slitaz> 4000倍的性能 6000倍的价格
<slitaz> 还不如普通计算机
<mjkr> 等你们能够支付colocation的报价的时候再说吧，乞丐们
<ToaNii> 我记得公钥私钥最少要30年才能枚举出来。
<iIlL10Oo> 看密钥长度的吧？
<ToaNii> 一般都是128的吧
<ToaNii> 太短了当然用了没意义...
<iIlL10Oo> 摩尔定律啊
<iIlL10Oo> CPU越來越快
<iIlL10Oo> 密钥也应该每18个月 加2个字节
<ToaNii> ....那你可以直接用一个4096的，几十年无忧
<sennn> 密碼學
<iIlL10Oo> 就怕被人物理拷贝走
<slitaz> 我想用python做一个服务端和客户端，将数据编码成basea64类型或byte，填入html的body部分。服务端和客户端用于将数据编码传输和解码数据代理。用bosh协议实现http的双向通信。不知道可不可以？
<sennn> 不懂
<slitaz> 物理学碰上密码学 到底谁是最后的胜利者呢 让我们敬请期待 晚八点 银行金库因何而开
<ToaNii> lol
<sennn> 草
<iIlL10Oo> slitaz, base64 太长了，建议 压缩一下
<slitaz> 我是个小白 我想知道用这种方式 在3g网络 60k的速度下进行代理 能保持30k的速度和稳定吗
<ToaNii> 移动网络本来就不稳定...你是想翻墙么
<slitaz> 联通的wap网关 我必须使用 但他现在限制着我只能用http
<slitaz> https都不行
<iIlL10Oo> base64不是加密，不如json
<ToaNii> 难怪你用bosh
<ToaNii> 对，base64只是编码...
<ToaNii> 就像迅雷那个thunder://一样....
<slitaz> 我查了下json好像是像xml的资料分类的 我只是想传送数据 音乐 图片 视频 好像不适合
<sennn> 通信原理 很難的說
<slitaz> 只是想把base64的这种abcdefg123456形式的数据 用</html>abcdefg123456</hml>这样的形式进行传输 然后两端用软件解码出</html>abcdefg123456</hml>的原始数据 进行处理 代理出去
<slitaz> 查到bosh适合与移动网络中的双向http通信 不知道可以像socket5这种似的支持上下通信吗 效率怎么样 60k能到30的效率吗 容易掉线 卡死 数据跟不上吗
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • arch无法安装，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455586 安装arch，前面都很顺利，但是一直卡在 Code: # pacstrap /mnt base base-devel 这一步上，会出现 Code: error: failed to commit transaction (invalid or corrupted package (PGP signature)) 错误，我看wiki上说是签名错误，按照wiki上说的执行 Code: #
<^k^>  ─> pacman-key --init && pacman-key --populate archlinux 之后重新安装，还是有这个问题。 希望大神指导下怎么解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 map_io&l
<mjkr> 什么时候微软才会给tls ecdhe rsa aes gcm啊……
<mjkr> 打倒微软！外国公司滚出去！
<slitaz> 打倒联通 限制多
<dchxcrow> 打到移动 我跟风
<slitaz> 电信也达到了吧 团灭
<iIlL10Oo> 国外聪明，让国内的企业干活，他们只要花点钱就买到了东西。
<slitaz> 那是花钱啦啊
<iIlL10Oo> http://finance.sina.com.cn/china/20131231/160617810265.shtml
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 外汇局：中国外债余额8229.18亿美元 风险可控|数据|外汇局|中国外债_新浪财经_新浪网
<ToaNii> 这标题起的...风险可控
<iIlL10Oo> 为啥不是我们买他们的东西呢？
<mjkr> 我们屁民是花不了的
<mjkr> 这东西要皇上太监和娘娘花
<iIlL10Oo> 他们是演员，我们是观众
<iIlL10Oo> 等到美元比人民币 1:1 了再花
<iIlL10Oo> 放在余额宝里面，赚自己人的钱。
<ToaNii> 美国佬牛就牛在，他们印的纸，世界各国都当宝贝一样存着.
<mjkr> 信美元者得永生
<slitaz> 比特币 从八千到了2000
<iIlL10Oo> 现在是 3800
<mjkr> 信毛钞者下地狱
<iIlL10Oo> 有涨有跌才能赚钱啊
<slitaz> 真钱还是可靠啊 欠再多大家相信啊
<mjkr> 信世界宇宙主佛者直接升天
<mjkr> 大家快信我吧
<slitaz> 魔术师 傅琰东说过一句哈 魔术是什么 是相信
<October21> 信了你就错了
<iIlL10Oo> http://url.cn/NMqRc2
<dchxcrow> 不信，你就什么也看不到
<slitaz> 相信 是美好的
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<iIlL10Oo> 现在4000了
<October21> 欺骗是可恶的
<slitaz> 为什说最开始是最纯洁的 最幸福的 因为后面都惨了
<iIlL10Oo> 股票涨的时候就应该卖掉，不然跌了之后如何买入？
<dchxcrow>  这是经验之谈么？
<slitaz> 股票好点啊 他是还有红利收的 有钱进入
<iIlL10Oo> 我前天花38元 买了 0.01个 比特比， 体验了一下
<dchxcrow> 在哪里买的呢？
<iIlL10Oo> 跟好友买的
<iIlL10Oo> 钱包到钱包的
<iIlL10Oo> 没有平台
<dchxcrow> 这样的啊
<mjkr> 什么时候出个大丑闻跌到100美元就好了
<slitaz> 比特币就是大家把钱堆一块 赌 如果我快饿死的时候可以用比特币买吃的 那就不是了
<October21> ￥3.8 买个 0.001 玩玩
<iIlL10Oo> 这个会不会是真的 视频地址：http://url.cn/OMua4S
<slitaz> 跟玉石是一种东西
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://url.cn/OMua4S -- unhandled responsein get body
<iIlL10Oo> 很假
<mjkr> kk应该重写
<mjkr> 写得忒烂了
<slitaz> 钻石 被超高是因为一家公司之前控制这产量 推高价格 赋予内容 爱情
<slitaz> 但大家是不需要的
<iIlL10Oo> 炒作是一种营销手段
<slitaz> 如果饥荒 钻石可以换吃的 那就是有钱一样的可信度了
<iIlL10Oo> http://tech.sina.com.cn/d/2012-09-19/11237633794.shtml
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 俄现万亿克拉钻石矿可满足全球市场3000年需求_科学探索_科技时代_新浪网
<slitaz> 那我就相信他不是大家在赌博了
<mjkr> 这么大一块，送给我吧
<iIlL10Oo> 群众最容易被骗
<mjkr> 我保证向大家派红包
<mjkr> 送开光！
<iIlL10Oo> 这个新闻的目的就是让价格跌下去一点
<iIlL10Oo> 然后买入，然后等着暴涨
<mjkr> 宇宙不可知未来转世佛为钻石开光了！
<October21> 装神弄鬼
<October21> iIlL10Oo: 用qq干这事倒是条思路
<iIlL10Oo> qq确实
<CyrusYzGTt> 灭佛
<October21> 这种方式的局限也很大，这种摄像头不能动，且分辨率低
<October21> av的画质，三级的内容
<slitaz> 装饰品 钻石 消费的去除 比特币 赌场 没去处 如果现在转外币 有用处 类似金子换外国钱 但要留着 只能是赌了 或许以后可能大家没离场价格变化 但没有消失
<slitaz> python 有bosh库吗
<October21> slitaz: 你google一下即可
<slitaz> 没有
<iIlL10Oo> mplayer 如何 播放 flv ?
<October21> 直接不能吗？
<slitaz> ！google  mplayer 如何 播放 flv
<October21> 那是ffmpeg的工作吧
<iIlL10Oo> google 过了，看了6个网页，没答案
<October21> iIlL10Oo: 我的能播
<October21> iIlL10Oo: 你怎么操作的？
<October21> 一般是这样：
<October21> 打开终端，输入 mplayer path/to/media.flv
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<October21> iIlL10Oo: 不习惯终端的，就试试 smplayer
<CyrusYzGTt> slitaz§ mv FLV.ax Flash.ocx flvff.dll /lib/codecs
<CyrusYzGTt> slitaz§ 不过貌似不用这样，安装 ffmpeg 就解决的
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机下使用打印机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455587 我虚拟的xp,打印机怎么在虚拟机下安装和使用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-02-16 16:09
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 为何要灭佛？
<iIlL10Oo> 其实黄金用完了之后，应该用什么呢？钻石还是再发明一个新的黄金？
<ToaNii> ubuntu的源如果我只用universe那就一定意味着我从那里面安装到的都是开源的自由软件么？
<mjkr> ToaNii: 不是有gnewsense吗？
<ToaNii> 问题是那些版本他们自己的源都好慢
<ToaNii> 所以其实我在考虑在那些完全自由的系统中用ubuntu源的universe部分..
<ToaNii> mjkr:还有就是我要是这么做是不是只能用deb-src
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • [求助]mplayer2播放高清视频不流畅 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455588 Celeron 2.93 GHz，1G RAM，GeForce 6系列的显卡，最大分辨率1024x768。 现在的视频是越来越高清，动不动就是GB级别的，无奈机器跟不上了。 mplayer播放1920x1080视频的时候，总是提示： Code: Your system is too SLOW
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu gnome 13.10典方式登陆后，上下的任务栏如何设置自动隐藏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455589 12.04是可以用win+alt+鼠标右键来设置的。。。。。新装了13.10的，该怎么设置呢 求大神出手解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 linubuntunix — 2014-02-16 16:31
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 个人恩怨
<iIlL10Oo> 网上购买比特比的网站都要手续费吗？
 * imtxc back
<imtxc> iMadper: 对了，之前你说过一个泡面叫啥来着？
<imtxc> 哦想起来了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • HD545V Ubuntu 13.10最好的驱动是哪个？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455590 现在详细设置里显示是Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710 但是风扇转的很快，有没有更好的驱动可以用？？？新手求助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Tuzi.Li — 2014-02-16 16:43
<slitaz> https://github.com/lwahlmeier/pxbp
<^k^> ⇪ ti: lwahlmeier/pxbp · GitHub
<slitaz> 我想问下这个项目是用来做什么的呀
<slitaz> pxbp A php proxy for xmpp bosh communication. For those who cant or dont want to setup mod_proxy  I found it annoying to setup apache or other webservers to proxy XMPP Bosh connections to the XMPP server.  Since the XMPP clients web server is usually never the same box as the XMPP server and javascript does not like to make requests to different IPs because of cross site scripting problems. It seemed the only really solution was t
<slitaz> A php proxy for xmpp bosh communication. For those who cant or dont want to setup mod_proxy  I found it annoying to setup apache or other webservers to proxy XMPP Bosh connections to the XMPP server.  Since the XMPP clients web server is usually never the same box as the XMPP server and javascript does not like to make requests to different IPs because of cross site scripting problems. It seemed the only really solution was to hav
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<freeflying> iMadper, iOS上看mobi 确实比较搞啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 用android传上去, 然后用ios的kindle同步过来看.
<iMadper> freeflying: 绝对是个好办法.
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过ios太难用...
<onlylove> 还需要个android设备
<freeflying> iMadper, 非购买的不支持同步
<iMadper> onlylove: 没办法, ios这方面渣.
<iMadper> freeflying: 是吗?
<onlylove> 这得多蛋疼
<iMadper> freeflying: 那更没办法了...
<freeflying> iMadper, 这不是渣啊, 太自由了就一堆问题
<onlylove> freeflying: 问题是苹果这样也不是啥好事啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 你看看google 自己的程序, iOS上的质量好过andrid上百倍
<freeflying> onlylove, 消费者关心的用户体验
<slitaz> Since the XMPP clients web server is usually never the same box as the XMPP serve
<slitaz> Since the XMPP clients web server is usually never the same box as the XMPP serve 是什么意思啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 你现在体验很好么，还要用andriod啥的上传，同步啥的
<onlylove> freeflying: 所以说，苹果的程序质量是高了，但是也不见得体验好
<freeflying> onlylove, 不需要啊, 如果是买的话就无所谓了
<freeflying> onlylove, 毕竟我这样的是 corner case
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • /etc/network/interfaces配置失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455593 我按照教材修改了/etc/network/interfaces，主要学习一下永久修改IP地址和永久指ip别名，其中修改IP 地址成功了，但是却不能使用网络，而指定IP 别名完全没反应，具体的代码我是这样写的， # This file desc
<^k^>  ─> ribes the network interfaces available on your system # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5). # The loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loo …
<freeflying> iMadper, sfbuy货到的时候会通知你吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 收货会有邮件给你发
<iMadper> freeflying: 没别的提醒了
<iMadper> freeflying: 还会跟你确认一下关税
<imtxc> 也不知道我的表到了转运了没有
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过这是你转运的时候才跟你联系的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 已经丢了.
<mjkr> imtxc: 你是不是kk的作者
<imtxc> iMadper: 没事儿，丢了我就跑路
<iMadper> imtxc: 你已经付款了把?
<imtxc> mjkr: 不是
<imtxc> iMadper: 当然没有，丢了我就跑路
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的n14到sf了, 其实我现在更喜欢k19
<iMadper> 或者k20
<onlylove> 丢了就跑路……
<imtxc> iMadper: 有李老板的财力帮我止损，我怕啥
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<mjkr> 要车干嘛
<mjkr> 到时把你们全部抓起来，车就成累赘了
<imtxc> iMadper: 买了 pad 了啊？
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥pad?
<iMadper> imtxc: pad是啥?
<mjkr> ipad
<imtxc> N14 是啥
<mjkr> 车
<imtxc> k19 是啥
<iMadper> imt pure audio design?
<iMadper> imtxc: 鞋呀
<mjkr> 也是车
<imtxc> 次哦。。
<iMadper> imtxc: asics的.
<iMadper> 其实, pad是鼠标垫儿的意思...
<mjkr> 好高深啊，大神 iMadper 大家快来膜拜！
<mjkr> 无量功德不可知未来统领佛
 * iMadper will lose context a bit.
<imtxc> iMadper: 这表要是能在生日之前到就开心了
<mjkr> 不可知未来宇宙佛正式封 iMadper 为无量功德万寿瑞鼠沙发佛
<mjkr> 不可知未来宇宙佛正式封 imtxc 为千里行走广布福泽散财无量托钵佛
<mjkr> 从此，未来劫佛系又圆满了
<imtxc> mjkr: 我应该说啥，谢主隆恩么
<imtxc> 业务还不是很熟练啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你生日是12月份?
<mjkr> 尔且新修得正果，当散福牛贺洲，务启蒙昧，发我精义，传我系而广度众生
<mjkr> onlylove: 我传道传得怎么样？
<onlylove> mjkr: 你爱找谁找谁去，我要打游戏副本，没时间搭理你
<mjkr> 游戏副本在未来劫后是什么东西？
<mjkr> 我是未来佛，不是现在佛
<^k^> mjkr: define:游戏副本在未来劫后 http://lmgtfy.com/ 魂魄|劫后|章介绍; 进入方式; |副本|boss及掉落; |副本|任务; |副本|风物志及称号. 太昊山乃 摩云山极阳之地，茫茫雪峰之上是通天教的禁地镇阳殿，殿顶的七星台便是魂劫所在 。 邪魔族八大邪尊之一， |....| 点券点亮图标. 寻仙官网首页|游
<^k^>  ─> 戏|下载|游戏|特色客服论坛 .
<mjkr> 当初应该借着kk做个rm -Rf /*的
<freeflying> iMadper, 你多大码的啊
<mjkr> 大家有什么物件需要我不可知未来宇宙佛开光的？
<mjkr> 如果我不在，请咨询 iMadper 和 imtxc 两位亚尊，谢谢，谢谢！
<mjkr> freeflying: 你想修成正果吗？
<iMadper> freeflying: 44.5 D
<iMadper> onlylove: 我ignore他了
<iMadper> onlylove: 最近情绪不太稳定, ignore了清净
<onlylove> iMadper: kickban多清净
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有足够强的理由.
<onlylove> iMadper: 好吧
<freeflying> iMadper, 太大了, 不然我帮你收了
<iMadper> freeflying: 哈哈哈, 乃多大?
<freeflying> iMadper, 最大42
<iMadper> freeflying: n14是顶级缓冲, k19是顶级支撑
<iMadper> freeflying: 我轻微内翻
<iMadper> imtxc: 一起跑步呀骚年
<freeflying> iMadper, 我要缓冲就好了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的膑古带还没到, 到了我对比一下看看是护膝好还是膑骨带好用.
<freeflying> iMadper, 赞
 * iMadper 不管跑步能力有多渣, 装备一定要好. 
 * iMadper <- 胖子的悲哀. 
<stmsgebjgd> 胖子游泳就是了
<stmsgebjgd> 否则容易搞坏膝盖
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 旱鸭子咋办
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 游泳圈
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 那还有作用么
<stmsgebjgd> 这渣播放器  只能支持fat
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 有啊  一次游30公里
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 多大容量播放器，你还指望它支持ntfs还是ext4
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 卧室的一体播放器
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 支持蓝牙 cd fm usb
<onlylove> 高大上……
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 便宜及了
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 我这边游泳不方便...
<iMadper> onlylove: 国产的100 ~ 200 就支持这一堆功能
<iMadper> onlylove: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.77.7Tt2KU&id=20126507070&_u=gum7j6m400b
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 开学必备 金业CD-9236MUC金业迷你cd机胎教机CD播放机FM usb插 实物拍摄 商城正品 假一罚万 价格:185.00 元
<gebjgd_bot> error: [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer (file "/usr/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 476, in readline)
<iMadper> gebjgd_bot: 渣bot. 让你用py
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 护城河
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 金水桥
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 都是游泳的好地方
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 网上找的  改着玩的  我正在学python
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没有鞋子
<imtxc> iMadper: 设备还没全呢，没法开始跑步哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实我是不好意思跑，这身材在别人操场里面跑感觉丢人
<iMadper> imtxc: 你有操场?
<iMadper> imtxc: 塑胶?
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你不用装备呀, 直接跑就行呀
<mjkr> stmsgebjgd: 今天我未来劫佛系弘法成功，新入二位亚尊
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 。。。。。。。。
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 蛋疼？
<mjkr> 不可知未来宇宙佛是没有蛋蛋的
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 后安装2个  就能蛋疼了
<mjkr> 我已超越死生嗔怨，不是你们身在现世劫红尘中的众生所能领悟的
<mjkr> 南无不可知未来宇宙佛
<dchxcrow> 众生皆苦
<mjkr> 入我法门，妙谛无穷
<imtxc> iMadper: 我住的旁边是一个学校
<imtxc> iMadper: 显然不是塑胶
<imtxc> mjkr: 我现在有什么特异功能了
<iMadper> imtxc: 大学? 连个塑胶跑道都没有?????!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有草场我觉得还可以接受, 毕竟草不好打理. 但是塑胶得有呀
<stmsgebjgd> mjkr: 我终于知道为什么 胡正 那哥们为什么出家了
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 有硅胶
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 现在不时兴塑胶了
<mjkr> 在家修炼，费百用一
<mjkr> 出家修练费一用百
<mjkr> 所谓六根清净，在家修炼孽障难除啊
<mjkr> imtxc: 亚尊谦虚了。只要亚尊稍动意念，便可玩星宿于股掌之中
<imtxc> iMadper: 打算买几包你说的那个泡面尝尝
<slitaz> 哈哈 新生命反向代理 支持使用http 进行代理 不是直接的
<uuair> 求一个win2k3用的架设socks的软件，ccproxy除外。
<GalacticBhudda> uuair: 做一个ipsec通道
<GalacticBhudda> 里面跑l2tp
<uuair> 不要
<uuair> 就要socks的
<GalacticBhudda> 或者去下个softether的服务器
<GalacticBhudda> 那东西基本上是万能的
<uuair> 不要vpn
<uuair> 就要socks的
<GalacticBhudda> uuair: vpn有什么问题？
<uuair> 。。。我出门先
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 为什么我的chrome非要命令行才可以运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455594 最近开发受不了chromium的渣渲染，很多样式都莫名显示成乱码。而且每次打开都问我要不要设置默认浏览器。 安装了chrome，但运行必须通过命令行才可以运行。 有解决方法么？ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 lazyphp — 2014-02-16 20:02
<GalacticBhudda> `help
<GalacticBhudda> kk是怎么了？
<SupraGalacticBhu> `address SupraGalacticBhu
<SupraGalacticBhu> `address SupraGalacticBhudda
<chris0> jzhmer?
<SupraGalacticBhu> 我是不可知未来无量劫宇宙佛
<SupraGalacticBhu> chris0: hi!
<chris0> SupraGalacticBhu: cool, you can type Chinese
<SupraGalacticBhu> chris0: 入我法门，授汝诸般神通
<chris0> why should I
<chris0> 这里只能说中文吗？
<SupraGalacticBhu> chris0: any language is welcome
<chris0> are you just in blinkenshell
<SupraGalacticBhu> you breathe because of the law, and as bhudda i know the best part of the law
<SupraGalacticBhu> i am the bhudda of the future ad infinitas!
<SupraGalacticBhu> of course i am in blinkenshell, i am everywhere!
<chris0> I breathe because I have a soul
<chris0> you are not op
<SupraGalacticBhu> i am above op! i am above law! i govern the universe!
<chris0> :D
<SupraGalacticBhu> you breathe because i invented the structure of the lung aeons ago from the study of sieves!
<chris0> breath of life makes me a living soul
<chris0> SupraGalacticBhu: are you from China?
<ruishi> hi
<ahe> 进错频道了（囧。。。）
<^k^> ruishi:点点点.  20:26 
<ruishi> 大家晚上好，我的archlinux 用Fn键无法调节亮度了
<ruishi> 看了一下用xbacklight无法调节了。环境是openbox、音量可调节。但是无法调节亮度。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • XP停止服务4月8日退役，ubuntu可借机推广 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455595 提出这个想法，主要是因为在腾讯看到的一篇报道 http://tech.qq.com/a/20140216/002220.htm 我想ubuntu借机推广是个很不错的主意，毕竟ubuntu易用性还是不错的，各种软件齐全，办公软件齐全。 以下为报
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 基于Linux的IPv6 VPN设计与实现，懂得的多多指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455596 最近忙于这个题目《基于Linux的IPv6 VPN设计与实现》， 请问在Ubuntu下有什么软件可以实现这个VPN功能；===>搜了一下，大多是使用IPSec-Tools，要如何使用这个软件呢？程序编写需要什么
<^k^>  ─> 基础知识？ 还有我是个新手，请问如何入手实现IPSec VPN功能？？？ 由于我对这方面一窍不通，所以提问时不能清楚表达，有什么需要改 …
<jusss> 付出最多的回报最少，付出少的却回报多，哎
<onlylove> jusss: 让妹子踹了？
<jusss> onlylove: 不是，是玩游戏而已
<onlylove> jusss: 游戏而已，规则谁定的
<jusss> onlylove: nexon
<onlylove> jusss: 那就是，都无所谓了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，
<jusss> onlylove: 你有vps没，合买个呗
<onlylove> jusss: 买那个做啥，我在单位免费翻
<jusss> onlylove: 大家都有了，我还没个。。。我也想要个，不只是翻墙
<onlylove> jusss: 谁都有了，我没有啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你去论坛找qy看看他有没有多余的
<jusss> onlylove: 所以找你合买呀
<onlylove> jusss: 自力更生
<jusss> onlylove: 很少上论坛
<jusss> onlylove: 国外的都要visa/master，我一穷学生哪有那种卡
<onlylove> jusss: 招商卡满地是了吧，我上学的时候很多给办的
<endle> on
<onlylove> jusss: 去论坛叶大的店里买，有代购
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<endle> onlylove, 最近几年对学生发卡收严了
<onlylove> endle: 哦，这样啊，我毕业好多年了
<jiero> happyaron: 那么 悦姐现在和你什么关系呐？
<freeflying> jiero, 这么隐私的问题你也这样问
<onlylove> jiero: 有句话叫哪壶不开提哪壶
<jiero> onlylove: 我喝醉了
<jiero> freeflying: 对，我好像极度不尊重隐私。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 曾经问过多人是否结婚了
<onlylove> freeflying: 那货喝醉了，乱说话 cc happyaron
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 程序的title和主窗体分离 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455598 terminal firefox 的title都跑到最上面去了，程序窗体没法托拽了，怎么能让他们和在一起啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 kdsfan — 2014-02-16 21:41
<jiero> onlylove: 你还没结婚
<onlylove> jiero: 你要给我个妹子吗？
<jiero> onlylove: 需要么？
<jiero> onlylove: 很多人给我介绍，但是我没想这事情
<onlylove> jiero: 没有妹子怎么结婚
<onlylove> jiero: 和自己结婚么
<jiero> onlylove: 你可以试试，承认不
<SupraGalactobha> onlylove: 我送你个妹子好不好？
<onlylove> SupraGalactobha: 目测你没那能力
<SupraGalactobha> 诸天多露水，经我稍加点化，便具型修成人间好女
<SupraGalactobha> 我再授以九阴炼形术
<SupraGalactobha> 此女只怕是红尘少有啊
<SupraGalactobha> onlylove: 拜入我门下，包你一天一女
<onlylove_> 每晚掉线怎么破
<freeflying> iMadper, itunes里直接可以拖进去了
<SupraGalactobha> onlylove: 我略施法术，你便掉线了
<freeflying> iMadper, 等三月出新的mac mini就入手了
<SupraGalactobha> freeflying: 入我门下，包你mini立即入手
<onlylove_> freeflying: 你为啥要买那个
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<freeflying> onlylove_, 我要把家里的设备都换成apple的
<SupraGalactobha> freeflying发大宏愿
<onlylove_> freeflying: 电视也换？
<SupraGalactobha> 愿天下设备尽apple
<freeflying> apple tv啊
<onlylove> freeflying: apple的太封闭
<onlylove> freeflying: 当然你有钱人
<onlylove> freeflying: 和我不能比，我用不起
<freeflying> onlylove, 我是典型屌丝好不
<onlylove> freeflying: 典型屌丝？买得起apple的还叫屌丝？
<SupraGalactobha> freeflying: 倘若侯施主能略施天下苍生恩惠于一二， -
<arch> 麻烦问下有做安卓开发的不，安卓里面有能图文混排的控件吗
<SupraGalactobha> 广布德泽，何愁天下设备无apple
<SupraGalactobha> 只怕是凡那有设备之处，都贴着侯施主的名字
<SupraGalactobha> 凡是这众生之中，鸟虫鱼兽，但凡入我门来， -
<zhang> 佛祖来了？
<SupraGalactobha> 尽可断尽尘缘，得悟至理，修成正果
<onlylove> zhang: 佛祖没来，放心好了
<iMadper> freeflying: 有钱...
<iMadper> freeflying: 我搞不来... 我还得在linux上面干活糊口..
<SupraGalactobha> 入我门来，有修成般若菠萝蜜，得证罗汉果
<onlylove> iMadper: 候总能换一套apple，我连一套x86都买不起
<onlylove> iMadper: 什么windows linux 都浮云
<onlylove> freeflying: 老实说，苹果没有游戏机
<SupraGalactobha> onlylove: 在不可知过去， -
<SupraGalactobha> 于定光佛集结之时， -
<SupraGalactobha> 万花浮空，佛祖摘取其一，植牛贺洲之中， -是为苹果
<iMadper> onlylove: 啊? 苹果也是x86呀现在.
<iMadper> 这都啥呀? ignore, 啥佛祖?!
<iMadper> onlylove: 我又ignore了一个人.
<iMadper> onlylove: 最近这个频道里扯淡的人的水平明显被拉低了
<onlylove> iMadper: 是一个人
<iMadper> onlylove: 是一个人????  我擦...
<iMadper> onlylove: 那还说得过去
<onlylove> iMadper: 那货改了nick而已
<iMadper> 真艰难...
<onlylove> iMadper: 这几天的体验发现电信的CDMA2000比联通的WCDMA强多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个.. 信号强度, 自然是电信屌很多呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 联通渣渣
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是信号强度，是稳定程度
<iMadper> onlylove: 还有覆盖率呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过电信有个毛病就是定时掉线
<iMadper> onlylove: ....
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过我在家里用hspa+, 又稳定, 又快
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正我拿着电信的卡打游戏比联通的稳定多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的hspa+, 下载速度800k/s
<onlylove> iMadper: 被WCDMA忽悠了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不需要那么快的下载速度，我要稳定
<iMadper> onlylove: wcdma主要是渣联通基站太弱. 人一多就卡死
<iMadper> onlylove: 我家这边很稳定....
<onlylove> iMadper: 我感觉WCDMA是延迟不行，也许是我的终端坏了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我家荒山野岭... 大半年前没信号, 我一天打仨电话给联通. 他们才保证三个月之内建立新基站, 这才好用的
<SupraGalactobha> 佛说，LTE者，非CDMA之流所及也
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道诶, 因为hspa+改善延迟了
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以我用hspa+没问题.
<onlylove> iMadper: 那样的话没法弄了……不过联通的信号弱，这没啥好说的
<arch> 麻烦问下登陆的命令是什么啊
<onlylove> arch: 登录啥
<iMadper> arch: 登录什么的命令?
<arch> 就是登陆irc的
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 这个……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我刚搬过来的时候, 用的cdma2k的无线网卡, 速度才200 ~ 300
<iMadper> arch: /connect irc.freenode.net
<onlylove> iMadper: 下行3.1M，你那正常速度啊
<arch> 要输用户名和密码的那个命令是啥啊
<iMadper> arch: 这种问题, 自己去查google
<onlylove> arch: identify？
<iMadper> arch: /msg nickserv id nick passwd
<jusss> iMadper: onlylove, 动态域名贵不？
<jusss> 想买个
<iMadper> 动态域名是啥?
<onlylove> jusss: 动态域名……那不是花生壳么
<jusss> iMadper: 二级域名 ip不固定
<^k^> iMadper: define:动态域名 http://lmgtfy.com/ 作为云计算技术的专业服务提供商，中国公云(3322)为数百万用户提供云主机、智能 域名、|动态域名|等基础信息服务。
<gebjgd_bot> [ Let me google that for you ] - lmgtfy.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Let me google that for you (@ lmgtfy.com)
<onlylove> iMadper: 一般的路由器有提供这个功能，花生壳比较有名？
<jusss> onlylove: iMadper 静态ip太贵
<SupraGalactobha> 佛说，亚尊在无量劫之后必成无量无量劫佛祖
<SupraGalactobha> `help
<onlylove> jusss: 你搞毛，vps不都有static么
<jusss> onlylove: 没人给我合买，我又没visa/master卡。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我也想买vps
<SupraGalactobha> `g 无量劫
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 知道是啥了...
<onlylove> jusss: 问题 是你要动态域名做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 自己做个邮局
<^k^> SupraGalactobha: 无量劫 http://lmgtfy.com/ |无量劫|，佛教谓计数不尽的时节。佛经言天地从生成至毁灭为一劫。《隋书·经籍志》：“ 一成一败，谓之一劫，自此天地已前，则有|无量劫|矣。“劫”是梵文劫簸（kalpa）的 |...|
<gebjgd_bot> [ Let me google that for you ] - lmgtfy.com
<iMadper> jusss: 没用...
<onlylove> jusss: 你别闹了，邮局要DNS上有MX标志
<SupraGalactobha> jusss: 买了送给本尊一个作束修
<jusss> SupraGalactobha: 我。。。
<SupraGalactobha> 包你修成金身罗汉果
<iMadper> gebjgd_bot: 傻bot.. 别解析 ^k^ 的东西好伐...
<onlylove> jusss: 你和你当地dns打招呼？说我有个动态域名要做mail server？
<jusss> onlylove: 可以吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说不明白……
<SupraGalactobha> jusss: he.net有不要钱的dns
<alvin_rxg> Title: Hurricane Electric Internet Services - Internet Backbone and Colocation Provider (@ he.net)
<jusss> onlylove: 那vps可以吗
<onlylove> jusss: vps应该是可以……
<onlylove> jusss: 但是
<jusss> SupraGalactobha: 不要钱的dns是啥意思。。。
<iMadper> vps刻意.
<onlylove> jusss: 很多vps供应商不允许
<iMadper> 可以
<iMadper> vps一般都可以的.
<SupraGalactobha> jusss: 就是免费域名
<iMadper> 随便一个就可以.
<onlylove> jusss: 因为一旦你的机器因为设置不合适，被spam垃圾邮件
<jusss> SupraGalactobha: 哦
<iMadper> 非常常见.
<onlylove> jusss: 通常是邮件中继设置错误，那样你的VPS会被停用的
<iMadper> 但是, 自己做邮局, 简直就跟说: 我不用自来水厂的水了, 我要自己净化雨水来喝  一样很蠢
<arch> irc忘记密码了输什么命令……我输/msg NickServ help没找到
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，收邮件没问题的
<onlylove> arch: identify
<iMadper> onlylove: 问题是, 没有理由用别的人的呀...
<iMadper> onlylove: 忘记密码...
<onlylove> 忘记密码？那算了
<arch> 忘了就白扯了？有邮箱在啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正据说你自己的mail server会被大邮局当spam，但是设置正确的话，收信没问题
<iMadper> onlylove: 我知道, 我的意思是说, 毫无意义
<onlylove> arch: 你去#freenode 问问
<arch> identify让输密码啊 这是什么情况
<iMadper> arch: 去#freenode 问工作人员. 然后提供他们你的邮箱
<SupraGalactobha> arch: 入我门来，认证无忧！
<iMadper> 废话, identify不让输密码就见鬼了
<arch> 那identify是干嘛用的 密码意味着啥
<SupraGalactobha> 亚尊施大法力驱鬼，鬼无处遁形
<iMadper> identify是给那些能记住密码的人类用的
<onlylove> arch: 就是告诉nickserv你是谁
<arch> 这……
<SupraGalactobha> 我统领一切亚尊
<arch> 根据密码找人吗
<iMadper> 不是, 是认证.
<iMadper> ...
<onlylove> 从家里带来的石榴就一个好的了！
<iMadper> 这有多难理解...
<iMadper> onlylove: 刚吃完樱桃...
<uuair> test
<^k^> uuair:点点点.  22:43 
<onlylove> iMadper: 你那樱桃吃的真慢
<iMadper> onlylove: 又买了2斤...
<onlylove> iMadper: 土豪
<SupraGalactobha> uuair: iMadper 和 imtx 入我法门，已修成正果
<jiero> onlylove: 38一斤，你也买吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 给我老妈买的其实是.
<iMadper> onlylove: 我就蹭几个.
<SupraGalactobha> 是为亚尊
<jusss> SupraGalactobha: 入你门，给个vps
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后都被你蹭了
<jusss> SupraGalactobha: 就入
<iMadper> onlylove: 不可能! 我老妈吃巨多!
<jiero> onlylove: 屌丝就是拿工资的人，明白么
<iMadper> onlylove: 你觉得我拼命抢, 能抢得过我老妈?!
<iMadper> onlylove: 何况我还有意想让
<jiero> iMadper: 能
<iMadper> 相让
<iMadper> jiero: 真不行...
<uuair> SupraGalactobha:他俩怎么了
<jiero> iMadper: 你肯定能偷着藏起来
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 不至于~
<jiero> iMadper: 你很难处理婆媳关系啊。
<onlylove> uuair: 他俩好好的，别听那货鬼扯
<iMadper> jiero: 婆媳关系? 为啥?
<jusss> iMadper: 如果收到的邮件没有域名，直接是ip的话会怎么样？
<jusss> iMadper: 会spam吗？
<jiero> iMadper: 这么执着的婆婆，好可怕
<iMadper> 可能直接被spam吧
<uuair> onlylove:问题是，要是大家都好好的，看热闹的是不是就没的乐了？
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<onlylove> uuair: 这个不知道
<SupraGalactobha> 本尊且闭关。如有皈依，请找 iMadper 与 imtxc_away 两位亚尊
<uuair> onlylove: 我觉得似的。
<onlylove> iMadper: 唉，人都把你当亚尊了，你说你因为这个不舍得kickban？
 * iMadper seems lose some context.
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥? 我ignore了不少人, 所以没有上下文
<onlylove> iMadper: [22:45]	SupraGalactobha	本尊且闭关。如有皈依，请找 iMadper 与 imtxc_away 两位亚尊
<jusss> iMadper: 哪天全球的dns都瘫痪了，是不是就没因特网了
<iMadper> jusss: 大家可以一起背各大网站ip
<onlylove> iMadper: [22:46]	=-=	SupraGalactobha is now known as mjkr
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么了? 不本来就是同一个人吗?
<onlylove> jusss: 还记不记得前些日子国内网站故障
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 看到了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 知道是同一个人，给你看看而已
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，那天就是dns的问题
<iMadper> onlylove: 没事, ignore了, 骂我我都不关心了
<jusss> onlylove: 我都想自己建造个dns了
<jusss> onlylove: iMadper, dns让自己搞个吗
<onlylove> jusss: 跟服务器
<iMadper> jusss: 自己弄个dns缓存可以.
<onlylove> jusss: 全球13台
<iMadper> jusss: local dns server也随便搞
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是 root dns server
<iMadper> onlylove: 也不是 main dns server
<jusss> iMadper: 不是本地的呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 就是本地的, 随便.
<onlylove> jusss: 国内原来有镜像，但是因为防火墙老是乱搞，所以被撤销了
<onlylove> iMadper: 本地的什么不随便，
<onlylove> iMadper: mailserver dns server ftp server
<iMadper> onlylove: 都随便
<iMadper> onlylove: 我自己就有个av server
<iMadper> onlylove: 躺下去用平板或者手机看av server里面的av
<onlylove> iMadper: [22:50]	=-=	mjkr is now known as BigTrollChief
<onlylove> iMadper: 你懂得
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 瞬间ignore
<iMadper> troll? 这是传唱的意思吧
<onlylove> 不知道，English不好
<onlylove> 明天上班，睡觉去
 * iMadper 晚安, 各位
<arch> 麻烦问下下载的代码应该是在中文注释的部分出现了一个六角形里面一个问号是怎么回事啊
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<KingOfAllTrolls> 我是本频道之王！
<zhang> ？
<UberTroll> zhang: ?
<arch> 我现在已经有一个列表了，想对其中的每个元素用正则表达式替换，用什么比较好啊
<gcell> unity现在怎么搞得跟mac一样的，菜单栏抽出来了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<realrealjerry> Hi
<^k^> realrealjerry:点点点.  01:14 
<realrealjerry> 哇 这么晚还有人和我一样没睡
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13 chrome 浏览器只能在终端中启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455608 我通过google网页下载来来chrome的deb包，安装成功后提示只能通过终端启动，在启动后锁定在启动器上也不行，而且在终端中不能后台运行，只要终端关闭后浏览器也跟着关闭了！ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 RichmondYou — 2014-02-17 0:00
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-09
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装Ubuntu14.04后的声音问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468311 这几天刚安了Ubuntu14.04，平时没有用耳机的时候音响正常，但我发现当我插入耳机的时候，笔记本的音响就一直“哔”，虽然耳机里面声音正常，但这个音响一直出声实在是受不了。。。请问各大神该如
<^k^>  ─> 何解决呢？好几天了都没有弄好。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 BIGxiang — 2015-02-09 7:51
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.04的声音问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468313 这几天装了14.04，发现只要插入耳机，电脑的音响就一直“哔”，很吵，但是不插耳机音响就很正常。。。 之前12.04就没有这个问题。。 请问各位大神该如何解决这个问题呢？google了几天也没解决成功。。。 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 BIGxiang — 2015-02-09 7:56
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Remarkable: #markdowneditor http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468314 Remarkable Ubuntu.png export pdf 有问题。第二次启动后，预览迟半天。 支持表格和外挂CSS 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2015-02-09 9:55
<yunfan> 可搞得到bq的ubuntu手机
<yunfan> 阿丹呢
<adam_magic_pack> R帅还不在!!!!!!
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: thinkpad的键盘手感, 真tm感人
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 尤其是我昨天用了一下午的mba
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 然后现在整个人从一个thinkpad黑变成了脑残粉了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 你换十块钱的键盘也会觉得感人
<RICHARD_CHEN> 看半天終於看到中文了
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 就没见过那么难用的键盘 + 触摸板
<RICHARD_CHEN> -_-!
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 苹果那键盘不是正常人用得
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 键位也恶心.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: MSErgo4K 键盘好用到爆!
<BuMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 早啊 MSErgo4K
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 键位是你不习惯, 而且他那键位是给Mac系统准备的 触摸板什么的应该也比tp好很多
<BuMangHuo> momo happyaron cherrot
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 只是手感屎一样而已
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 忙不？
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 还行啊, 不忙
<BuMangHuo> .. adam_magic_pack 不开心，把车票改签到 11 号了
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 三指触控挺好的, 我打算给我的wm实现一个
<BuMangHuo> 改了才想起了 14 号约了一发的.........
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 我15号
<BuMangHuo> NNNND
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 卧槽........
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 这种情况, 我一般都是选择爽约的.
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 帮我搞个ubuntu phone呗
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10135789/  能帮我解释一下为什么出现了 error error="uninitialized constant Fluent::MonitorZhaochaInput::Sinatra"  看起来像是把Sinatra当作MonitorZhcoachaInput的子类型了。。
<BuMangHuo> 这个约的真的不容易啊 MSErgo4K
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 你赶紧把真相发给我看看
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 毕竟妹子好约, 但是车票难买
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 是嘛? 这个有额外成就嘛?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 今天早上突然冒出来好多车票
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 我看看...
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: pes选择在北京聚真得是气死我了
<BuMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 真相真的很搓，说了我靠的是技巧和耐心
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 我没用过sinatra...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 同感!
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 发来看看
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 问 o0xx吧
<BuMangHuo> 最近都 manghuo 死了，没时间上 irc
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 不是sinatra的问题 是ruby的问题
<BuMangHuo> O0XX  呢
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 在看.
<BuMangHuo> NND，昨天我居然梦见一道数学题不会，找 O0XX 问是什么个情况， 谁解一下
<adam_magic_pack> "MonitorZhaochaInput"???? 看到了奇怪的字符
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: Sinatra 应该是独立的一个类，但看抛错原因貌似是把 Sinatra 当作我自己写的类的子类了
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: lol
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 那是我定义的类
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不对 是给我弄个F码就行
 * adam_magic_pack 北京赶紧到时候雾霾!!! cc MSErgo4K O0XX 
<BuMangHuo> 哦对，谁有 F 码
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: ?
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 是的... 但是我不知道为啥. 没遇到过.
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 只在eu销售
<adam_magic_pack> o
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 千人斩，你到家了？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: pes sprint
<BuMangHuo> 今天买个红米回家不知道还来得及不
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 还没有呢
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那个sprint是来北京？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 对
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 也就是说看上去语法没问题？ 那我再折腾下
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 23行报错的吗?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你果然是百事通啊， 昨儿做梦数学题不会首先想到的就是找白老板
<cherrot> O0XX: 呀 你来了啊
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 我没环境, 没试.
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 没错
<O0XX> cherrot: 乖
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不止百事通，还可口通
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 话说重点难道不是你晚上做梦梦到了我？
<cherrot> O0XX: 来 求帮忙   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10135789/  能帮我解释一下为什么出现了 error error="uninitialized constant Fluent::MonitorZhaochaInput::Sinatra"  看起来像是把Sinatra误当作MonitorZhcoachaInput的子类型了。。
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我做梦梦见人很正常啊
<O0XX> cherrot:  zhaochaInput?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我就是中午打盹儿2分钟也会做梦1分59秒的
<cherrot> O0XX: 这是我自己写的类名
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 在module里面require的, 就是会变成子类
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 做梦太多不好
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 写到module 外层就好了？
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 因为, 全都是在这个module的namespace里面定义的
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 对.
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 么么哒
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 对啊，很可怕，NND，我曾经有一年多做这完全重复的梦
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 话说忘了那个数学题目是啥了
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 做梦仙人跳么?
<BuMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: .... 那是小时候，还不懂仙人跳啊
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 比如, 你自己有个word函数, 某个gem也有word函数, 那么你在module safe里面require这个word, 那么你直接调用word的时候是你自己的. 调用safe::word的时候是gem的.
<BuMangHuo> 就梦见一鬼，把我解体了
<BuMangHuo> 然后重复梦了一年， 怎么躲都躲不掉
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 以上, 都是我猜的...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 一定是斩人太多
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: soga 说得好有道理～
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点. 11:31 新年快乐 : 8.52天 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-718379126.38.PIc1N5&id=14572714103 这个是干嘛用的
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 钛合金 战术酷棍 酷棒/掌棍/钥匙棍/古巴藤酷棒 竹节 尖头 处理-淘宝网 价格:80.00
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 能用来打架/
<BuMangHuo> ？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如此教材 : 俺前天翻了翻《公务员计算机系统应用教程》教材,发现里面这样写着: 一. 计算机的启动方式有三种:1.热启动2.冷启动3.用Reset 键启动 二. 子目录: 就是根目录下面的子目录 。
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 这事目前流行的生存狂必备品
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 他的好处是可以随身携带 能过安检  但是碰到事可以把别人打残
<O0XX> yunfan: 这个就是传说中的拉珠？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 安检过不了吧，这么长
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 必备品？ 那你一定有了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 不过用来敲玻璃估计好使
<RICHARD_CHEN> 该 吃饭了
<RICHARD_CHEN> 今天中午吃啥
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: adam_magic_pack chisha?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: suibian
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: t450s这个级别的svt, 竟然不支持5g...  cc adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: bietaiyuan
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://www.mengniu.com.cn/product/cpfl/bql/sbxl/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 随变系列 - 蒙牛官网
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这个？
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 5g? 是realtek网卡?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... 赞.
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 正常是intel网卡肯定支持
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: realtek的.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: t系列不应该是中高端系列嘛?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 白老板的x230就是realtek...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 也对.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 我刚变成tp粉, 现在又回到tp脑残黑了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教fcitx怎么取消五笔4码唯一自动上屏,谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468315 RT，度娘谷哥都搜了，没找到相应的配置方式（旧有的方式配置tables.conf,没找不到这个文件），求攻略，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wvqigescy — 2015-02-09 11:42
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 这个可以选的
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 哦.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: waimai.baidu?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ^^
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 毛，哥现在是 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 口译
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 那是你换了
<maplebeats> 听说魅蓝note能用ubuntu
 * maplebeats 求专家证实
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 菜单在哪
<O0XX> maplebeats: 连微信都没有的系统，用它干嘛？
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: http://waimai.baidu.com/waimai/shoplist/d256b8db19f1fdf2?
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 百度外卖
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我靠长相就行了 不需要那个
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 用钥匙带绳子也有类似效果
<yunfan> maplebeats: 知道确切消息跟哥也说下
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 长相能打架用？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 能砸车玻璃用？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] 握手
<BuMangHuo> 那个破蜘蛛卡在linux里面每几分钟就断一次
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 砸玻璃的我有
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 随身带的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 求推荐
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 求推荐个能挂钥匙链上的
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我的就挂在钥匙沟上的  塑料做的指虎 能带上飞机 不过这个意义不大  飞机要出事 也轮不到你砸玻璃
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我还有一把钥匙刀也挂在钥匙串上的
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你去淘宝上搜 瑞士科技 就有这种东西  大概10-20
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 能过安检是为了防没收而已吧
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 谁要砸飞机玻璃了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 那个钥匙小刀我有，拆快递方便得很
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 其实我想搞个黑曜石
<yunfan> 这个又能过安检 又能当刀用
<yunfan> 不过再过一阵我就不用坐飞机来帝都了
<O0XX> yunfan: 黑曜石的话你需要一个钻石斧
<yunfan> O0XX: 我是认真的 黑曜石在石器时代是用来做石刀割肉的
<yunfan> 非常锋利
<BuMangHuo> 现在千元以下的靠谱手机是啥来着？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 红米
<BuMangHuo> 红米？ 魅蓝？
<yunfan> 魅蓝看介绍不错  但是到处没有卖
<yunfan> 红米不知道刷机如何
<O0XX> yunfan: 淘宝上4儿子也才1000+
<O0XX> yunfan: 刷机绝对赞
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 苹果各种键盘黑的路过
<yunfan> O0XX: 给我发个看看
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 是啊, 真难用....
<O0XX> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.118.JUBORK&id=42219154933&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ LG Nexus 4 新款香港代购-淘宝网 价格:1200.00
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.KlJaPP&id=16987045653&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail   这个键盘设计真感人
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ [美国包税]Truly Ergonomic 真正人体工程学 茶轴机械键盘 含无刻-淘宝网 价格:1999.00
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 而且还黑了我在用的键盘...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 买一个明志
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 没钱啊.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 而且我又不是程序员.
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 等我找一份开发工作, 就考虑换一个
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 买一个明志，又不需要是程序员
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 去蜥蜴家
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 话说博客不搞了？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 博客?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 波科
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 蜥蜴家有钱吗?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 搞啊, 晚点儿搞
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 求30%涨幅啊
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 铜球
<chenshaoju> 搞个大新闻！
<adam_magic_pack> chenshaoju: 神马?
<O0XX> chenshaoju: 大新闻是谁？
<chenshaoju> 开个玩笑）
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ...
<chenshaoju> ......
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 你不是前几天在问蜥蜴家么
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: ^^^^
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 我其实想问所有的有钱的公司啊
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 以后叫他谢吕布
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 朝阳区, 然后, 升职加薪 就可以了
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 最好是六号线沿线
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 那就去呗。。。
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 还没说公司是啥呢
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: CCAV
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: ... jd?
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 随口说说啦……
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: ... 我这么认真!
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ccav不错
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 乐视去吧
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 就是不在六号线
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 直接说jd啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我有不能潜规则里面的女明星, 不去.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 男明星你应该可以
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 对了还有facebook
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 给jd啊!
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: MSErgo4K happyaron chenshaoju http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/EpW1OJza/IGLXX.jpg
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 正能量
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 你给好多人传递正能量了啊
 * O0XX 下了3个电影火车上看。。。
<MSErgo4K> ...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 什么时候上车?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 明晚
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 去长沙?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 毛，北上
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 三个电影? 半部你就到家了吧
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 毛，至少两部
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 哦, 你看的是小电影
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: ^^
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 叫我干嘛... 直接让 O0XX  去戒色吧就是了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 我觉得黑得漂亮, 让你学习学习
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> 啥？
<BuMangHuo> 哦。三木哥？
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 小森你好
 * adam_magic_pack afk
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 话说这个日上免税行是日本人开的？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a716fd45jw1ep313bcm1xj20jg0el78i.jpg
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 派大星机场
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 派大星赞
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不知道是不是日本人开的
<maplebeats> O0XX: 备机无所谓吧，能打电话收短信就行了
<O0XX> maplebeats: 那果断1110
<maplebeats> yunfan: 我都已经买了。。不能刷就坑了
<maplebeats> O0XX: 装X啊啊
<maplebeats> 不能装x就没问题
<O0XX> maplebeats: 你买了魅蓝？
<maplebeats> s/问题/意思
<maplebeats> 对呀
<maplebeats> 魅蓝note
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 不嫌大么你们!!
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 真不大，可以是我nexus7用多了。。。
<maplebeats> s/可以/可能
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 你为啥不搞touch呢= =
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 真不大, 很多人喜欢大的啊. 你看各个厂家都出大手机就知道了.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 他们做之前, 肯定会研究一下市场, 看看大家是不是更喜欢大的. 包括ip6 plus..
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 啥应用都没有 touch啥?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 你看看plus的销量.
<maplebeats> iphone6p销量这么好就知道,5.5才是最好的
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 唉...
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: touch自己
<lainme> 5.5以下能用？
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 唉...
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: 囡囡, 唉...
<maplebeats> lainme: ！。！
<happyaron> lainme: 5.5以上能用么。。。
<lainme> happyaron: 现在换了一个5.9的，很不错
<maplebeats> 以我最近玩游戏的感觉来说,7.0玩起来手太累，5.5估计比较合适
 * O0XX 哎.
<maplebeats> lainme: 壕
<happyaron> ...
<adam_magic_pack> lainme: nexus 6?
<maplebeats> lainme: 纠结了这么多，iphone6p和魅蓝note，我选择了后者
<lainme> adam_magic_pack: lg g pro2。nexus买不起
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 价格几乎差十倍, 怎么能放一起纠结的.....
<maplebeats> lainme: lg pro2比nexus贵吧！上次我查了！
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 五倍
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你得这么想，最佳单手握持是4.7以下，如果你买不到，
<O0XX> 那买哪个都不能单手握持，为啥不买个大的
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 好思路
<lainme> maplebeats: 现在降价，水货2300港币
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不就这样么
<adam_magic_pack> yaguang: 我们今天不打球, 你带妹子去吧
<adam_magic_pack> tryit_: 拜高管
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 请教下 ubuntu-sdk, 穿件kit的时候是不是会走美帝的repo来下载各种依赖包? 有地方能改嘛?
<MSErgo4K> *创建kit的时候*
<tryit_> adam_magic_pack, ……
<tryit_> adam_magic_pack, 掉线，崩溃
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 現在有新的中國 mirror 囉。
<maplebeats> chihchun: 魅蓝note到底支持ubuntu不- -
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 你用最新的 SDK 會自動查找最近的 mierror
<chihchun> maplebeats: No.
<maplebeats> chihchun: WTF！
<chihchun> maplebeats: keke
<tryit_> adam_magic_pack, MSErgo4K iphone去哪买最划算？
<maplebeats> chihchun: 那到底什么才支持。。
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 是最新的sdk, 还是很慢, 一次要30分钟左右, 而且每次都有个别包下载失败... (beijing office的渣渣网络. )
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 我想指定某个repo, 不行是吧?
<chihchun> 話說五月要去北京 sprint 呢
<MSErgo4K> tryit_: 不知道诶. 找 lainme 帮你香港代购啊.
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 求别说sprint的事情...
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 你是用 click or create the schroot from sdk?
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, how much
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 对. 就是在sdk里面点创建kit.
<happyaron> maplebeats: nexus 4?
<MSErgo4K> tryit_: apple.com/hk里面看价格, 算汇率...
<alvin_rxg> Title: Apple (@ apple.com)
<maplebeats> happyaron: 过时的机型拿来干啥- -
<adam_magic_pack> tryit_: 苹果团
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 强烈要求改到台北
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 欧洲也行啊.
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 應該要套用到 ChinaCache CDN 才會快。你可以透漏一下版本？dpkg-query -W ubuntu-sdk\*
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: 我....我想去欧洲阿
 * chihchun 几乎每个月都在跑北京了
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 欧洲我刚去过, 又想台妹了
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 1.194
<tryit_> adam_magic_pack, ok
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 我们有蓝汛的cdn啊.
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 对唷，目前 canonical 中国网站都改用 chinacache 了。
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 诶? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-sdk&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all  最新的是1.209了... 我刚安装的啊...
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 商城之类无法上 CDN 的还在慢慢移到中国机房
<^k^> ⇪ w: Ubuntu – 软件包搜索结果 -- ubuntu-sdk
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 对呀。我正在看那个 patch 是不是有正确打进去
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 估计是bjtu的repo同步的太慢了, 我的还是1.194..
<tryit_> adam_magic_pack, 苹果团上面的报价是原价还是加了手续费的价格？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit_: 还要加运费150的样子 右边有说明
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 它如果还是从 ports.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com  拉档案就是错的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ ubuntu.com)
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 正确是 cn.ports.ubuntu.com cn.archive.ubuntu.com
<tryit_> adam_magic_pack, 我看了写的+150，不确定是否已经加进去了，
<tryit_> adam_magic_pack, 应该是没加
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: archive.ubuntu.com ... 是因为我的版本太老了的缘故吧.
<MSErgo4K> tryit_: 苹果团的渠道很奇怪. mac book xxx比港行还便宜.
<MSErgo4K> tryit_: 算上运费和加价, 也比港行便宜.
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, ...
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 因为之前没考虑中国的网速，所以没设定 cn.*.ubuntu.com mirror
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 昂...
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 总之 cn.*.ubuntu.com 是最近 SDK Team 才加上支持的
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 好的, 多谢!
<tryit_> adam_magic_pack, MSErgo4K 都有苹果团的经历吧？
 * MSErgo4K momo chihchun 
<adam_magic_pack> tryit_: MSErgo4K 我觉得有保修能换新就行, 直接买个apple care!
<MSErgo4K> tryit_: 我有啊.
<adam_magic_pack> tryit_: 我没有
<MSErgo4K> tryit_: 你去香港玩, 顺便买一个咯. 带老婆孩子一起去旅游嘛
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 最新的 release note 在 https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10973.html
<^k^> ⇪ : SDK Tools - new release : Mailing list archive : ubuntu-phone team in Launchpad
<tryit_> 手机掉厕所了，擦擦 cc adam_magic_pack MSErgo4K
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 老大, 和jon商量商量改台北吧
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 请从 ppa 拉档
 * MSErgo4K momo chihchun 
<adam_magic_pack> tryit_: 这次买个6p, 保证以后大到掉不下去
<tryit_> adam_magic_pack, 我也有这考虑
<tryit_> adam_magic_pack, :)
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: 你们签证会很麻烦吧...
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 不麻烦 20块钱搞定
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 老大, 和jon商量商量改台北吧    我的通行证都要过期了
<roylez> O0XX: .
<roylez> O0XX: 出来
<O0XX> roylez:?
<happyaron> MSErgo4K adam_magic_pack 北京 sprint？
<happyaron> lol
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 命苦啊
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: .
<happyaron> 啥时候啊
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 五月份吧
<happyaron> o
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 你刚说的ubuntu-sdk的ppa是这个吗?  ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • LAssistant安卓手机助手，轻松管理手机。linux下的手机助手 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468316 LAssistant意为Linux下的安卓手机助手,它能实现用户管理安卓手机外置存储,添加音乐或视频文件更加方便。 软件使用adb作为后台与安卓手机交互,还可以实现管理安装的软件,直接从
<^k^>  ─> 电脑对手机安装软件、升级软件等. <a clas
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: yeap
<MSErgo4K> 日元这几天小降一些了?
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 赶紧买买买
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 买啥?
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 买日元?
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 买日元日货啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 好.
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 魅蓝note怎么了。。。我也买了一个。。。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我买的MX4, 还行
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 嗯。。。我买的魅蓝note，刚好抢到没有加价的，觉得不错。
<MSErgo4K> Destine: suse入职配笔记本不?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 出息
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 穷啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 真爱啊, 手机铃声是Ubuntu
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 那个是ubuntu???
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 感觉和OOBE的声音一样 cc O0XX
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 配，笔记本和台式都会配。
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 不是吧...
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 赞!!!! 啥型号的笔记本啊?
 * MSErgo4K 羡慕配笔记本的公司啊!
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 有几款自己挑，我挑的 Thinkpad T440p
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 还可以挑啊!!! 赞!!!
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 哇~~~~~~~~~~
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 啥也不说了, 一起去吧
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 我得问个别的问题
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 单身妹子多么?
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 也没有很多，大约有4-5个可以挑的，就是有轻薄的啦，有注重性能的啦，这些。
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ... 你又不喜欢妹子...
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 不不不, 我这种土鳖来说, 真的不在乎, 有的用就已经心满意足了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: "也没有很多，大约有4-5个可以挑的，就是有轻薄的啦，有注重性能的啦，这些" 还以为是回复我的
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 前台有单身妹子，很可爱。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 啥也不说了, 一起去吧
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 一起去啊!
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 还会有很多测试机啊，大家都可以借的，我手上现在能用的机器有4-5台吧。
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 不, 我根本不想要测试机.
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: leetcode里hard的题也一般啊
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 我就要能一直用的
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ab-words做完了?
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 不是啦，就是借回去可以一直自己用的测试机。
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 才做了4道题, 我拖延症
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 差不多就是自己的了。
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 别的都别说, 就说那倒abwords
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 你用的go, leetcode又不支持go, 你怎么知道自己没有wa? 怎么知道自己没有to?
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 羡慕!
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 一起去蜥蜴家吧
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 我思维缜密
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 其实吧, 真正的acm, 100%确定自己做的对的时候, wa的几率还是有80%的
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 我就是练练手 =,=
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 练Go和算法
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 拜算法帝
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 鬼
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 你们不用写ubuntu touch app?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 啥? 贵组要搞?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: .
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 卧槽 高大上
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 要用一个叫做c++的语言啊. 我还不会呢
<Destine> MSErgo4K, adam_magic_pack 我给你们发邮件啦，大概就是这个样子。
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: C艹
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我只关注妹子, 才不管搬砖还是搬服务器
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 赞!
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 赞!!
<Destine> MSErgo4K, adam_magic_pack 嗯。。。我知道你们工作环境很差。。。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 等我微信发你一张真相
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 好。
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: Calvin Huang  <- 谁啊?
<Destine> MSErgo4K, adam_magic_pack 我是觉得我们这里工作环境还不错啦。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 中间的背影就是 MSErgo4K
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 不错啦, 跟帽帽一个级别的.
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 母鸡
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 你还暴露我....
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 背影
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: nnnd. 我驼背这么厉害
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 旁边乱糟糟的桌子就是 BinLi
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 你丫竟然拍给妹子看...
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 加个微信呗~
<MSErgo4K> Destine: madper
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 行吧。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我能看见bin的头。。。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 给你看看我的桌子多么整洁
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我还看见了joey
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 对
<Destine> MSErgo4K, adam_magic_pack 靠，你们就不赞美一下我的键盘。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 和我一样, 我怕自夸
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 你。。是。。茶。。轴。。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 嗯, 道德水准高, 怕吵到别人
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 嗯，我这里青轴又不是我一个，无所谓~
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 其实是我喜欢茶轴
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 茶轴+1
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 必须的!
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 办公室刚买了6个青轴，没有茶轴带感啊
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 青轴多爽...
<palomino|working> 茶轴软绵绵的
<pocmon> 伟大的神呀，前天之后，你再次让我又用上了LWQQ，谢神！！！
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你说话的语气, 根本就是已经叛逃了
<palomino|working> 而且不够响亮!
<adam_magic_pack> pocmon: 神就在这儿 lainme
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔，我这儿还有个用黑轴的呢
<Destine> palomino|working, +1
<palomino|working> 黑轴...太累了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我是唯一坚持茶轴的
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 键盘很一般啊.
<happyaron> palomino|working: 天天说他重口味
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我也一直啊
<palomino|working> 绝对的 happyaron
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 所以没有叛逃啊
<pocmon> adam_magic_pack: 说的就是它，不然我怎么到这来说～而不是教堂～
<MSErgo4K> Destine: adam给你的照片了应该能看到我的键盘吧
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我家里床上有个minila air 茶轴。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 叛逃到sogou了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 没有啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 搜狗刚发了新版，现在修养中
<happyaron> 休养
<palomino|working> 额..我现在正在用的就是.. Destine
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 晚上来不?
<happyaron> cherrot: 还不出来炫耀hhkb
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 晚上啥事啊
<palomino|working> 应该买青轴的-_-
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 看不见。。。来一个。
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽已经有约了……
<Destine> palomino|working, 哦，我就是单纯觉得自己有青轴了，就再来个茶轴。
<happyaron> cherrot: 枉废了你那type s的hhkb了
 * happyaron 越乱越好玩
<palomino|working> 恩..跟我上次买茶轴时想法相同...
<palomino|working> 但这次又买了茶轴是我失策了..
<Destine> palomino|working, 这。。。这。。。这。。。
 * O0XX 我也想要hhkb...
 * O0XX 求送
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 快递来, 可以邮费到付
<happyaron> O0XX: 你没机会啦
<palomino|working> 还是留着凑合用吧.. adam_magic_pack
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 哇哈哈哈，这个我也曾有过。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 快递来，邮费到付，我再转你1块
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 哪能凑合
<happyaron> palomino|working: 不能凑合
<palomino|working> -_-
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔就这么点爱好了，绝对不能凑合
<palomino|working> 额..我的爱好是显卡..
<happyaron> palomino|working: 好马配好鞍，好显示要配好键盘
<happyaron> palomino|working: 这等普通键盘留给我来忍受
 * happyaron giggles
<palomino|working> 嘿嘿,好显卡要配好显示器才是
<cherrot> happyaron: 怎么了
<happyaron> palomino|working: 我说的好显示
<cherrot> happyaron: 今天公司里发了3把hhkb给实习生
<O0XX> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 指的是你那显卡显示器组合，要配好键盘
<O0XX> cherrot:艹，土豪
<palomino|working> .......
<happyaron> cherrot: 壕……
<palomino|working> 土豪公司啊
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 话说Meizu家的id都没在内核里, 确定下他们的policy, 然后开bug assign给我吧 (现在adb, mtpfs啥的都不自动认
<happyaron> cherrot: 送我一个吧……
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 贵司缺人么?
<cherrot> filco 出了一款带键位编程的蓝牙键盘 也不错 今儿厂里发了5把？  年会奖品
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 话说Meizu家的id都没在内核里, 确定下他们的policy, 然后开bug assign给我吧 (现在adb, mtpfs啥的都不自动认
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 话说Meizu家的id都没在内核里, 确定下他们的policy, 然后开bug assign给我吧 (现在adb, mtpfs啥的都不自动认
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 缺～
<Destine> cherrot, 你前东家怎么不送Q币呀~
<cherrot> happyaron: 没我的份啊 我就抽到个微单 还跟人换了
<O0XX> cherrot: 微单啊！
<happyaron> cherrot: 换成啥了
<O0XX> cherrot: 艹
<cherrot> Destine: 发啊 每个月就发30个 抠门死。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 求送
<O0XX> cherrot: 土豪公司
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 看看人家
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我司估计还是超市卡
<cherrot> happyaron: 换成独轮车了。。。 我其实不想换啊。。。
<happyaron> O0XX: 再看看咱们
<happyaron> cherrot: 。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 独轮车给我也行，学学
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: solowheel????? 土壕!
<cherrot> O0XX: 你果然是蛤蟆啊。。
<Destine> cherrot, 我可以买衣服呀。
<O0XX> cherrot: ?
<O0XX> cherrot: 啥？
<cherrot> Destine: QQ秀咩～
<cherrot> happyaron: 么么哒 不给
<happyaron> cherrot: 2014年丢车名额已经用光了
<yunfan> maplebeats: 你买的哪个机器?
<Destine> chenshaoju, 嗯~
<happyaron> cherrot: 求送
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 我还没见到货呢 可是我用不到啊。。。
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 求送
<cherrot> happyaron: 哦对 突然想起来 以后可以地铁到五道口然后用它代步到公司了
<happyaron> cherrot: 。。。
<Destine> palomino|working, 我有一天突然按了别人的戴尔8815，瞬间觉得无名指都要断了。
<happyaron> cherrot: 我也可以用来五道口到搜狗代步啊
 * cherrot 果然你们一说求送我就用的到了呢！ 嗯就是这么机智 lol
<chenshaoju> <Destine> =3=
<cherrot> happyaron: 你怎么叛逃狗厂了
<Destine> chenshaoju, 不好意思~
<happyaron> cherrot: 偶尔 on site 啊
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 你看我名字, 已经用我的键盘来命名了
<cherrot> Destine: 老公家以前有半价QB 都被同事收走买硬件去了  深圳好多做QB生意的。。
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: ...
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 。。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 卧槽，你老公
<happyaron> cherrot: 15:22 < cherrot> Destine: 老公家以前有半价QB 都被同事收走买硬件去了  深圳好多做QB生意的。。
<happyaron> LOL
<cherrot> happyaron: 这是什么狗屁输入法 艹。。。
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 哈哈。
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: ....
 * cherrot 刷屏。。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 换我狗输入法
 * cherrot flush
<palomino|working> lol Destine
 * cherrot flush ....
 * cherrot flush........
<^k^> cherrot:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<adam_magic_pack> 笑死
<happyaron> cherrot: gg
 * cherrot gg了。。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: there is no bug, but I can forward the email from meizu to you
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 好, 他们现在让人手动修改, 很蠢
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: done, to your canonical email
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: 他們說要去註冊在linux-usb.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux USB (@ linux-usb.org)
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 这其实就是内核usbstack嘛
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: oh, there is a bug for that. https://bugs.launchpad.net/tangxi/+bug/1410001
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: but it's only fixed in phablet-team/tools
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 暴露代号了...
<Destine> ^
<Destine> 看见啦~
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: "are planning to" 那我等等看好了
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: 應該是添一兩個 udev rules 到 desk 即可
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: 沒事，那個代號都在 public list 用的
<freeflying> chihchun: 手机
<freeflying> chihchun: ubuntu 手机
<chihchun> freeflying: 我也想要...
<mengfei52306> 贵了吧
<mengfei52306> 什么时候能移植到其他手机上，双系统就试一下，
<Destine> chihchun, adam_magic_pack 是 phone+tablet 一体吧？
<chihchun> mengfei52306: 双系统很早就支持 Nexus 系列，不过最近没人有空维护
<mengfei52306> 哦，还不知道，我是大神f1
<happyaron> chihchun: 手机
<happyaron> chihchun: 求手机
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, MSErgo4K 你们办公环境是够差的，这么挤着不会不舒服吗？
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 我这种低级工人, 不计较这些...
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 我才是低级工人~
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 求解救
<Destine> MSErgo4K, adam_magic_pack 唉，你们又不来，我又挣不到 refer 的钱。。。
 * adam_magic_pack 好久没赚refer bonus了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我还没赚过呢……
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我赚过三个 好像
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 3k刀啊
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 不止.
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: priority role?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 睡后是3K啦
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我这里也是呀~快来~
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 哎，老了，我还真是不觉得改grub是个简单的事情...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 肯定不简单啊!
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我一直说, 要么保留shim, 要么shim/grub一起不要啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: MSErgo4K 劝你们结构不要改...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 没事，又不是我挖坑
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 你看我说话管用?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 不过于老板水平真的很高, 他胸有成竹, 我很踏实啊
<MSErgo4K> ...
<BuMangHuo> ....
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 你来晚了是不是
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 新立得和优客区别，哪个更适用中文用户 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468318 新立得和优客区别，哪个更适用中文用户 统计信息: 发表于 由 MrScarecrow — 2015-02-09 16:10
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 你用debian sid awesome没有问题？
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 咩
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: experimental里的awesome
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 不会出现awful.util.spawn导致awesome或者X挂掉？
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 不会啊
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 那就是stable和sid没有问题
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, testing会
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, *ubuntu也会
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 有ticket 没人修
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 什么东西导致的?
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 不知道
<Guest75429> 请问这里谁用的irssi啊
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 就是用awful.util.spawn_from_shell? 还是awful.util.spawn
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 我都有用到
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 自己启动一些东西就会让awesome挂
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, stable没事
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 我觉得, 是你的config没有跟着update
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, sid我没用 testing就挂
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 不是 不是
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, /etc/xdg/awesome拷贝过来  就加了一行 awful.util.spawn
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, awesome直接挂  无法启动  或者启动了 没有panel
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 看我这一堆 https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.config/awesome/rc.lua#L335
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 知道 你在testing下试试看
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, stable也没有问题
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 我没有testing =,=
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 有ticket
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: oh
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, *ubuntu是testing啊
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽, 超过我能力上限了... 我得跑路了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 这才有趣啊
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 一堆迷人的复杂问题, 和一堆坑, 两者直接有区别的还是.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: efistub的方案多好...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 铜锣烧吃不吃?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 不吃, 两周没锻炼 我胖了
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ...
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 跟你讲, 工作就是填坑, 比无聊好
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 我腿瘸了一周, 没锻炼, 伐开心.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 不! 我宁愿无聊!
<palomino|working> ...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 你丫错误的人生观!
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 刚才我没敢接着挖坑, 最好你们是自己写个loader, 就全解决了
<pocmon> 说的一切都是坑，你们俩说了半天，还不是全坐在那儿？屁股动过一下没？
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 我也想到了, 在说到grubenv的时候, 我想的是我们用nvram实现一个
<palomino|working> 没准边敲键盘边蹭椅子呢 pocmon
<pocmon> 那样菊花会在以后的工作中，更加耐磨些～
<pocmon> 更坚固，更可靠～
<palomino|working> 一个坚实的菊花,是码农必备的
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 我去骑会儿动感单车~
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 羡慕你们这种正常人... 我已经瘸腿了...
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 贵司还有健身!!!
<pocmon> 记得加根棍。。。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 哦，不是大家都有啊？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 你好傲娇
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 赤裸裸的炫富啊!
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, MSErgo4K 哇哈哈哈，人家工作的两个公司都有啊~
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 两个? 你不是直接在suse转正的? 你现在不在suse了?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: oracle
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, MSErgo4K 前公司不仅有单车，还有一个大的fitness center，可以洗澡哇~
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 哦. .. ...
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 洗澡方便, 有个水桶有条毛巾就能洗
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我在办公室都是蹭别人的健腹轮... 天差地别
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 女。。生。。。不。。。行。。。
<MSErgo4K> Destine: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> 越说越心酸...
<adam_magic_pack> 想哭...
<MSErgo4K> 不说了, 明天请假去医院锯腿截肢...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 不哭, 站起来
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 我明天的假已经请好了
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 我们水果会发山竹喂~
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ... 那我换一天...
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 山竹无爱...
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 吃山竹要配着烧烤
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 哦，主要是它贵，嗯嗯。
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 一块钱一个嘛
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 其实我也不太有爱。
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 随便拿喂~
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 你就是炫耀!
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 炫耀...
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, MSErgo4K 对！
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 就为了1k刀的ref, 你在这里炫耀!
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 好在我工资比你高一点点~
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 还不让炫耀了啊。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 废话，你多老了。
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 让... 你是老大啊
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 我连工资都没人家高...
<adam_magic_pack> ......... 快哭了 被说老
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 老弟啊, 别伤心
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 工资比我低呢，是不可能哒~
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 真的.
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 这真的是不可能的。
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 我刚毕业，校招junior好吧亲。
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 谈工资的时候被我老板坑了啊... 试探性的要了个工资我老板竟然说太高了....
<adam_magic_pack> cc jzheng
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: cc jzheng
<Destine> 。。。
<Guest75429> 还可以和老板协商工资？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 他就是那种被HR一口答应然后觉得亏了的
<Destine> 不都是协商工资？
<MSErgo4K> 别... 别说了...
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 还好我是让HR先报价
<MSErgo4K> 再说我就跳楼了..
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 那就跟老板说呀，让加压。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: HR一口答应了他 哈哈哈
<Destine> 。。。
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 你有帽子是吧？
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 有啊...
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 有帽子也不给我涨工资啊
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, HR如果要你先报价呢？
<Guest75429> it行业的工资真牛
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 就不先报
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, dei，我也是让HR跟我说哒。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 少套山东人的近乎
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 我的经验是报一个比预期稍微高点的，然后死咬住
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 哦，有帽子你可以踢当当。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 啥？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: dei
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 什么意思？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 对
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 算了... kick别人有没有快感
<MSErgo4K> 又没有
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 对啊，怎么了？
<Guest75429> 你们都是总监级别的啊 还可以讨价还价
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 为什么是山东人的近乎？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我们方言如此
<Destine> Guest22540, junior 也可以的。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 哦，是你们的方言啊？
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我真不知道，我蓝票有时候这么跟我说，我就学会了，并不知道是你们的方言。。。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 他也胶东的, 我俩方言交流无障碍
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我还以为是他自己的爱好。。。
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 他表示他不知道是哪儿的。。。
<BuMangHuo> 额，今天人这么多
<BuMangHuo> 一会儿没看就两屏
 * BuMangHuo 显示器好小
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 今天喝不了酒不开心
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 咋回事，自己喝呗
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack:
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 在吃头孢
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 啥时候吃完
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 吃完了我如果在北京，可以一起喝点
<happyaron> lol
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 还得几天
<happyaron> OK
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.v2ex.com/t/169548
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 谁家创业公司要倒闭，我收两把能拆卸运走的工学椅 - V2EX
<sulit> ^k^←
<sulit> 这个椅子能值多少钱？
<sulit> 为什么要到创业公司找
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: Calvin Huang
<happyaron> 谁在用sublime text？
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 可怜的娃 跳槽吧
<gebjgd> happyaron, 现在有开源的替代品
<adam_magic_pack> sulit: 椅子, 3K~8K吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我不用，我就想知道怎么回事
<gebjgd> happyaron, 从来不用 vim
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 少逗号
<gebjgd> happyaron, 对于我来说太重
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 谢纠
<gebjgd> happyaron, 现在有个开源的 limetext
<happyaron> 嗯
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 还是看人品, 刚没好意思说, 因为我老板也掉线...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ... ... 你老板在怎么了?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 相信你了, 果然是rp问题
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 怕误伤他
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ...
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 我好喜欢 Joey 那条紫水晶的手链喂。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 没见过啊
<Destine> adam_magic_pack, 嗯？有的，他手腕上啊，我见过至少两次。
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我不注意男淫的手腕...
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 你见过没?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 刚看了一下, 不是水晶.
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 那是什么材质的啊？
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 你摸摸看才有发言权
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 那你去吧...
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 目测檀木
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 可能是换了
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 昂...
<BuMangHuo> 牛
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 哦，那不是这条了，以前有条透明的，紫的。
<Destine> 很好看。
<^k^> sulit, 17:10 新年快乐 : 8.28天 
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 昂, 买一条去啊, 既然这么喜欢
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 我真的。。。已经。。。太多了。。。
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 胳膊已经不够长了?
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 还有脚脖子呢
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 。。。但是至少可以每天换，换一个月吧。
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 向一年努力.
<Destine> 。。。
<Destine> 没钱。
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 你在suse还说自己没钱... 鬼信.
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 什么时候 SUSE 成了有钱的代名词了？
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 在你刚刚炫耀之后, 我就已经刷新了自己的字典
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 我们这儿有钱人都是从suse和windriver来的
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: +1
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 帽帽来的大多都是穷逼
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 太对了
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 但是elsa打破这个了啊
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 还有 gfrog
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 再说就是谁都有钱就咱俩穷了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 真相和那个公司没关系
<Destine> Elsa？
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ... 对...
<palomino|working> ?_?
<Destine> 听上去怎么都像那个 Frozen 的公主。
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 名字而已, 叫 medusa 都可以
<Destine> 好吧。
<Destine> 我要下班啦，你们继续~
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 他400M种子都不够.....
<MSErgo4K> ... ...
<O0XX> roylez: coffeescript我又忘了怎么写了...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 128.199.153.182
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 忘了开了?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 不是, 在折腾
<chihchun> MSErgo4K: 結果我發現 ubuntu-sdk 的 geoip patch 有 bug....根本是寫壞的
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 还好我不用...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]UBUNTU启动以及安装的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468320 安装的时候就报unable to find a medium containing a live file system的错误，试了网上很多方法都没解决，无奈将硬盘接到同事的电脑上并且安装成功。 把硬盘重新接到自己的电脑上启动Ubuntu提示03i30【
<^k^>  ─> 160】terminated by signal 11[segmentation fault]。 换到同事的电脑上又能启动了，是bios设置的问题么? 主板是 …
 * ilan 
<jusss> 有人    吗
<jusss> bad network :(
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4WFI2ne2IFyniAAD1JYDwmiEAALq7gAGSKQAAPU9436.jpg 这货准是吃饱撑的
<hoxily> jusss: 耶，找到那个Trainer程序的音乐文件了。
<hoxily> jusss: 竟然是Extended Module FastTracker V2.00格式，http://www.jb51.net/diannaojichu/158959.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 为什么很多注册机工具都伴有奇怪的音乐？怎么提取这些音乐_电脑常识_电脑基础_脚本之家
<hoxily> jusss: 还有这个网站，http://modarchive.org/index.php
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<gfxmode> 感觉很牛逼的样子
<hoxily> jusss: ping 19:35
<jusss> hoxily: pong
<hoxily> jusss: 我知道Trainer程序的音乐文件格式了。是Extended Module FastTracker V2.00格式，http://www.jb51.net/diannaojichu/158959.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 为什么很多注册机工具都伴有奇怪的音乐？怎么提取这些音乐_电脑常识_电脑基础_脚本之家
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 19:48 新年快乐 : 8.17天 
<jusss> hoxily: 原来如此
<maplebeats> yunfan: 我买了魁蓝note！
<stardiviner> maplebeats: 魅蓝Note怎么样？多少钱？
<jusss> hoxily: :)
<hoxily> 魅蓝note cc maplebeats
<jusss> maplebeats: 刷ubuntu了？
<maplebeats> stardiviner: 999鄂
<maplebeats> hoxily: = =?
<maplebeats> jusss: 没有啊，不是不支持么
<hoxily> 啊，我知道了，你用的形码输入法
<hoxily> 大概是忘了删去这个错误的自造词
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于apache的运行用户 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468322 一般来说为了安全着想，运行apache的用户不是root，而已类似于www-data之类的低权限nologin用户。但是只有root才能监听80端口。 很久以前自己编译的时候是让apache监听8080，然后用iptables把80的包转到8080间接实
<^k^>  ─> 现。 今天研究了以下ubunt下的apache监听80端口的方式，搞不懂。 Quote: root@wgjak47-M410:/home/wgjak47# lsof -i …
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个不能引导的问题，我搞定了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你们都是坏人，不告诉我grub的写法
<jusss> onlylove: 还没到2.14，不要熬胶 :)
<onlylove> jusss: 把你先丢锅里
<jusss> 看片无数，没有实战，多么的悲哀， what a pity!
<jusss> how sad!
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 联想Thinkpad E440, N卡驱动更新内核后重启黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468323 Nvidia 346.35是从ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa安装的，第一次安装的时候，一切都正常，后来更新了内核后，重启就黑屏了。sudo apt-get purge nvidia*和sudo apt-get autoremove后，再重新安装nvidia 346驱动，还是黑
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ibus-setup-sunpinyin 无法打开设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468325 Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 14.10 Release:14.10 Codename:utopic 我的ibus输入法无法设置-=翻页，找到说/usr/lib/ibus-sunpinyin/ibus-setup-sunpinyin 可以设置，可是运行后： Code: bash: /usr/lib/ibus-sunpinyin/ibus-setup-sun
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • /usr的挂载分区不够用了 想在windows中腾出一部分区域合并一起，除了fstab 还需要改grub。cfg吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468327 我装系统的时候分了/boot分区。。。。。能否是将windows中压缩出来的一个分区可原先/usr的分区合并到一起（如果不连续的话），谢谢指点！
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhou380491943 — 2015-02-09 22:48
<ip2> irc新手
<ip2> 有人在没
<DARUDE> hey
<DARUDE> what does 声控 mean?
<alvin_rxg> DARUDE: this differs in different scenarios
<alvin_rxg> DARUDE: one could be: control something with voice.
<alvin_rxg> or: special sound lover. maybe hobby.
<alvin_rxg> the second one is from japanese コン. which means complex.
<alvin_rxg> like lolicon...
<DARUDE> hahahaha
<alvin_rxg> i dont know which fits your question..
<DARUDE> control something with voice
<DARUDE> that sounds odd
<DARUDE> well since context is important
<alvin_rxg> hmm. sorry for my english.
<DARUDE> a nu hai said that to me
<DARUDE> no problem alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> DARUDE: theme in control-system or?
<DARUDE> bu shi
<DARUDE> a girl said 声控 to me
<alvin_rxg> then it must be the second
<DARUDE> I didn't know what it mean
<alvin_rxg> maybe she means, that u love some special sounds. maybe sounds from young girls :p
<DARUDE> LOL
<alvin_rxg> like lolicon, ppl love baby girls
<DARUDE> hahaha
<alvin_rxg> Tue Feb 10 00:33:39 CET 2015
<alvin_rxg> have to sleep. see ya tomorrow
<DARUDE> yes
<DARUDE> good night alvin_rxg thank you
<alvin_rxg> thx
<DARUDE> 声控
<alvin_rxg> =.= i have no such hobby
<DARUDE> >:D
<alvin_rxg> i love girls and women, but not some special sounds.
<DARUDE> maybe girls love 声控
<DARUDE> :>
<alvin_rxg> hmmm. that might mean that the girl loves your talk
<DARUDE> sound hobby
<DARUDE> haha
<alvin_rxg> have a nice day though.
<DARUDE> ni ne
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-10
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • xelatex 不能识别otf字体格式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468329 系统：mint 17 mate，texlive 2013，系统全部使用思源黑体otf，tex也想如此，但是pdf里全部文字都是xx，当时不知道是otf的原因，后来安卓手机换字体时，才想起来。换了ttf字体之后，pdf正常
<^k^>  ─> 了。 问题：tex不能识别otf字体格式？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2015-02-10 1:34
<KAO_> 大家早上好呀
<yunfan> maplebeats: 我说的是699那个魅蓝 不是note
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 买香烟 : 一顾客到一商店去买了一包香烟后,就在商店里点着吸了起来。 这时服务员小姐走了过来说道:"先生,这儿不能吸烟。" 这个顾客很是奇怪:"你们这儿不是卖香烟吗?为什么不能在你们这儿吸烟?" 服务员小姐回答道:"我们这儿还卖手纸呢！ "
<sennn> 谁要电信ifree卡f码？
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 乔帮主旗开得胜了?
<qiao> MSErgo4K: ....
<eexpss> MSErgo4K: 摸摸，买手机了没。
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: 买手机干嘛?
<eexpss> MSErgo4K: 反应慢啊。你买了，旧的折价给我嘛。 lol
 * eexpss 收购8成新手机。
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: 没钱买啊
<eexpss> 人肉蛋蛋，抢富豪去嘛。
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: ...
<eexpss> 其实你才是土豪。
 * MSErgo4K 最近有啥羊毛薅嘛?
<eexpss> 养那么多server
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: 要不是你跟 freeflying 还在用, 我就关了新加坡了
<eexpss> 我随便，给日本的，我和狒狒都转过去。
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: 毛, 日本的贵死
<eexpss> 那你哪里的
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: 我有个openvz的日本的, 但是连接数扛不住了已经
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: kvm的日本的死贵, 买不起
<eexpss> 那我们继续委屈的迁就xjp
<MSErgo4K> xjp是啥?
<eexpss> 日本多少钱一年呢
<eexpss> sjp
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: sgp....
<eexpss> sgp
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: 日本的, 10刀一个月吧
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: 我的openvz的, 5刀一个月, 不过闲置链接数, 翻墙的话, 两个人用就经常超连接数
<eexpss> 那要1000一年啊。
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: 是啊.
<eexpss> 这的确贵了点。
<eexpss> 一个耳机费用
<MSErgo4K> eexpss: 现在新加坡的也是400一年的啊
<eexpss> 额。那你找狒狒要租用费吧。
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: https://github.com/hamo/fwall/commit/55e145844104fe4785bca24fdddf4f4344c47eef
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 哪家的?
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 你说哪个?
<O0XX> yunfan: blue shit
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 新加坡用的do的, 日本用的DTi的.
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: openvz 5usd/m 那个
<eexpss> 蛤蟆也搞fq的东西？
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 哦, DTi的.
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 我的新加坡的怎么出口是走英国的
<yunfan> 我上次弄过一个sg的do
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 那我怎么知道..
<yunfan> sg跟jp比速度如何？
<eexpss> yunfan:那是被英国某公司租用的ip。其实估计是在英国。
<jusss> eexpss: ee 大小写 用英语怎么说
<O0XX> eexpss: 姨姨
<O0XX> jusss: big little write
<eexpss> daxiaoxie
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: jp在我家和公司都很快, sgp只有公司快.
<yunfan> eexpss: 问题是 imtxc的p事没有 就我的老是分配到那上面
<eexpss> O0XX: 有好成果，咋不分享下？
<jusss> O0XX: eexpss ...
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 你家是南方还是北方
<O0XX> eexpss: 早就说过啊
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 北京.
<O0XX> eexpss: 你没留意而已
<yunfan> 貌似北方走jp快不少
<O0XX> eexpss: 用了好久了
<eexpss> yunfan: dig看得出来，英国啥公司名。
<yunfan> 我回家就特别慢了
<yunfan> eexpss: 好吧
<eexpss> O0XX: 出文章，我观摩下。
<yunfan> 其实我想弄个国内的廉价机器
<jusss> vultr东京的机房，有人用过没
<O0XX> eexpss: 出文章？ 那马伊琍还不得跟我撕逼啊
<yunfan> 作为cloud agent
 * O0XX 还好没有中
<eexpss> O0XX: 这不是你正希望的？
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 慢.
<O0XX> eexpss: 关键是我不想出文章...
<yunfan> O0XX: 嘶嘶更健康
<eexpss> O0XX: 又没人举报。怕啥。
<eexpss> 你都github了。还害羞？
<jusss> linode东京不卖了，现住在亚特兰大，网速超慢
<^k^> MSErgo4K: define:xjp not defined.
<O0XX> eexpss: 代码就在github..为什么还要出文章？
<jusss> O0XX: 为了马伊俐
<eexpss> 你这没商业推广思维的嘛。亏你还是说相声的，你比比锤子？
<kandu> eexpss, happyaron, yunfan: 飞机座位旁一般有电源插座吧？
<yunfan> 想弄个能支持移动4G的机器来用用
<yunfan> kandu: 无 高铁有
<eexpss> 商务舱有
<yunfan> kandu: 而且飞机不让你在空中用充电宝
<yunfan> kandu: 当然我是穷鬼 没坐过头等舱 那边 也许钢管舞表演都有
<kandu> 哦，本想带个耳机上面听的..
<eexpss> 空姐可以充电
<kandu> lol
<yunfan> kandu: 你去帝都面试？
<eexpss> O0XX: .
<kandu> yunfan: 去深圳逛逛不面
<kandu> yunfan: 现在都没火车票，只能飞机了
<yunfan> kandu: 瞎说呢 春运的拥挤是有方向性的
<eexpss> 去深圳没火车票？
<eexpss> 咋可能
<kandu> eexpss: 现在不是春运么
<yunfan> kandu: 你去深圳肯定有 因为深证主要是别人回家的票难买
<yunfan> 你去的票超级多
<eexpss> 那都是出来的人流嘛
<kandu> 这样啊..
<yunfan> kandu: 你坐高铁可以一路过去 杭州到福州再到深证
<yunfan> kandu: 靠 上周我去杭州  无聊到去网吧 就没想到你
<kandu> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> 下次我要把这些人都标注个方位信息
<kandu> 好想法
 * kandu 先吃饭，吃饭了就走
<yunfan> 做个调用地图的
<yunfan> 看了下 百度地图调用蛮简单的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 从封杀阿里看微信与巨头们的恩怨情仇 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468330 腾讯作为国内互联网三巨头中的一员，自始至终都活跃在几乎所有互联网场景下。尤其是是在移动端，微信的独大，几乎成为一个独立于QQ之外的全新互联网帝国。但势力大了，脾气也就跟着涨
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://waimai.baidu.com/waimai/shop/4392055353066850721
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 麦饭堂(万国城店）外卖_麦饭堂(万国城店）电话|麦饭堂(万国城店）网上订餐|麦饭堂(万国城店）菜单 - 城市外卖 - 百度外卖
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你看评价.. 吃出一个钢丝, 再也不吃了 ..
<jusss> http://vdax.youzu.com/?q=141118vCJDZsO&sid=31187
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<sennn> 赠送ifree卡f码一枚，谁要？
<jusss> sennn: 什么东西？
<sennn> 电信ifree卡
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ^^
<jusss> sennn: 这个在网上就能买ifree卡吗
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 没有电信手机啊
<sennn> 是的
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 有卡有屁用?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 啥时候送iphone6全网通的, 我就抢.
<sennn> 没人要拉倒 不给了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: https://github.com/q3k/crowbar
<^A^> 我要我要 sennn
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我开github困难... 估计某个cdn中招了
<sennn> ^A^, 晚了
<^A^> 哦
<jusss> MSErgo4K: 你不是电信用户吗？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 我整了个C++脚本的(伪)解释器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468333 同志们要不要试一下？给点意见 https://github.com/duyanning/cpps 思路很简单，背后调用gcc来编译，然后运行生成的可执行文件。 * 支持多个.cpp文件 * 支持shebang 交互式执行地没有，毕竟是伪的。 需要用到 gcc 4.9.
<^k^>  ─> 1 boost 1.57.0 （只用到了filesystem、program_options两个子库） 统计信息: 发表于 由 duyanning — 2015-02-10 11:5 …
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 记得帮我看那个upstream的bug啊!
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • menu.lst 默认时间被设置成0.1s http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468334 我是双系统, win7 + ubuntu. 默认进入win7. menu.lst 默认时间被设置成0.1s, 每次启动menu 界面一闪而过, 现在进不去ubuntu 了. 不知道怎么办, 请各位大神指点. 谢谢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 senlin_1984 — 2015-02-10 12:06
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 红旗Linux社区版本Linux人项目回归 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468335 自从红旗Linux落马后国内知名Linux操作系统Linux人项目Qomo Linux也跟着消失，如今已有更强大的企业接管红旗Linux，Linux人项目Qomo Linux已全面复活，“Linux-人”2015强势回归并且推出了复活的第一个版本Qo
<BuMangHuo> 早 MSErgo4K O0XX
<BuMangHuo> onlylove 呢
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 装个 linux 在 u 盘里面的话哪个发行办靠谱？
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 在别人的 win 电脑上调试东西缺这缺那的太蛋疼了
<BuMangHuo> cc O0XX
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: arch啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 对对对对
<BuMangHuo> arch dd 进去就可以用吧？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: .
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我一直没明白 arch 的网卡名称为啥要搞成那样的
<BuMangHuo> 每次配个 ip 还得看看名字是啥。。。
 * BuMangHuo 鸡动啊，今天格了公司的电脑明天回家过年
<pity> BuMangHuo: 这么利索？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 是啊. systemd的问题?
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 乃辞职了?
<O0XX> roylez:.
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 乃辞职了?
<BuMangHuo> 没有啊
<BuMangHuo> 格了来年就说坏了让换新额
<BuMangHuo> 然后过年请假他们打电话改bug我就说系统坏了没法改 lol
<BuMangHuo> pity: 都腊月廿三了，不过年干嘛
<pity> BuMangHuo: 够狠
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 流弊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 腻氦
<BuMangHuo> ...
<jusss> O0XX: 你们现在在用哪的vp-s ?
<O0XX> jusss: 西树舞子 专用
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 哪个来着
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 1248720
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 红包代码么?
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 嗯
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不是啊, 是我银行卡密码.
<DARUDE> are you guys 声控
<QiongMangHuo> DARUDE: 声控是机器人, 你要问声音控?
<DARUDE> sorry
<DARUDE> my Chinese is poor
<DARUDE> wo meiguoren
<QiongMangHuo> DARUDE: ok, English then
<DARUDE> ok
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31700.html 神马都是浮云 : 白龙马躺在怀里问沙悟净:"净哥哥,我是你的什么阿?" "你是我心中最美的云彩…" "阿?原来我是浮云啊?" "对啊,神马都是浮云阿。"
<jusss> DARUDE: meiguoren ni hao
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 美国人OK就不说话了
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: so ni ye should shuo chinese
<palomino|working>  .....
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 你这个会把他搞头大的
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: bu can
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ji qi bot, I shuo de shi shen mo language?
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: do you hui oop ？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 好好说话
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 面向对象编程? 现在会了一点点
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你会面向对象编程吗？
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 面向对象编程，感觉好复杂。不理解
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你用什么语言学的面向对象
<jusss> hoxily: 下午好
<jusss> hoxily: 来的正好，给我说说python3的捕捉异常，
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: Go
 * O0XX 首先，你们又对象么？
 * O0XX s/又/有
 * jusss 因为没有，才要学习
<happyaron> 越学越没有，LOL
<O0XX> jusss: 没有，如何学习 面向 “对象” 编程，你这个没办法实践啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 妈蛋
<jusss> O0XX: 你说的很对，学习好多的知识，就是没法实践
 * QiongMangHuo 某些maintainer就喜欢高(nan)级(dong)的代码, 唉...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS启动速度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468336 如题，怎么优化Ubuntu 14.04 LTS开机启动速度 统计信息: 发表于 由 MrScarecrow — 2015-02-10 14:42
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: O0XX 哈哈哈哈 掉线了吧
<QiongMangHuo> pity: freeflying 为啥你们都telegram, 有人和你们用么...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我也想用了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: telegram赞
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 除了和你妹子, 别人用得少 而且用不着那么隐私吧?
<QiongMangHuo> pity: freeflying 老司机说说
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: telegram可以在win上用，这点比whatsapp好
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 所以你不能保证你的好友能一直在线? 那你发之前还要想一下他在不在线有没有可能没收到
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 纠结啥，不用就是了
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 不用一直在线，上线会收到的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 问问老司机们, 好友多不多
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<jusss> brb == bra b?
<rabbitear_sdf> jusss: in english, brb == be right back
<jusss> rabbitear_sdf: ni hao, terminator
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 没有啊，所以拉你们用啊
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 据说信息是加密的，类似 Gtalk？
<MSErgo4K`> 不用微信外的im了.
<pity> MSErgo4K`: 微信老给 X 些没用的功能
<rabbitear_sdf> 你好，jusss
<jusss> rabbitear_sdf: where are ni from ?
<jusss> hoxily: ping
<jusss> yunfan: python3 怎么捕捉异常并传递？
<jusss> except xxx as xxx这种不行在py3
<roylez> O0XX: 黑毛君
<jusss> Catching exceptions. You must now use except SomeException as variable instead of except SomeException, variable. Moreover, the variable is explicitly deleted when the except block is left.
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐, 肉身在哪?
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 前些天去au了?
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 兲朝啊
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 不能跟壕你比啊
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 鬼
<jusss> roylez: 你不是已经是外国佬了吗
<roylez> jusss: 你才歪果脑
<jusss> roylez: 你可以去看脱衣舞了
 * palomino|working 踩踏 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 牲口你神马意思？
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jusss> 遇到问题，又没法google,在频道问，又没人回答，what a pity and how sad!
<jusss> gfw又升级了
<roylez> jusss: 自己买个vps呗...
<jusss> roylez: 就是我的vp-s
<jusss> roylez: 昨晚还好好的，看了会u2b,今天起来发现连上ss但是慢的都打不开网页
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: telegram简洁啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 还能加密，无痕
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 开放
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 应该合你的口味的
<iIlL10Oo> jusss, how sad ...
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 你说是因为我昨晚看u2b的原因吗
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<pity> jusss: 我也遇到了类似的问题
<jusss> pity: 你也是linode?
<pity> jusss: 不是，是一个奇怪的网络问题，用中文表达都有点儿费劲
<jusss> pity: 那用英文表达下
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: "我告诉师父：“在中国历史上，四皇子登基的概率是极高的。汉文帝刘恒、元世祖忽必烈、明成祖朱棣、雍正帝胤禛、乾隆帝弘历…他们是老四，但最终都做了皇帝。”“可惜…”师父突然一声长叹：“可惜阿森纳不在中国。"
<huntxu> ...
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 你记不记得, 杨瑞瑞他们有个给kdump的patch, 是说要检测secure boot有没有开启?
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 还能找到那个
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 还能找到那个patch嘛?
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 我记得是fedora上面先打的那个patch.
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 好像有。
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 你要这个patch ？
<qiao> MSErgo4K: https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/kexec/2014-September/001305.html
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 你看看是不是这个。
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 赞!
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助！！！关于windows wireless...挂在错误驱动后无法进去系统！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468337 都编译好了，但是挂载驱动时选错了inf文件，导致出现挂载成功的一秒后就画面黑，只有鼠标，动不了。再开机就选择系统后就是黑的的，选recoveey或旧版
<^k^>  ─> 本也是一样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 夜之业 — 2015-02-10 15:05
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 拜首席
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 你不是放假了么
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 还没有。
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 到除夕才放。
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: wfh?
<MSErgo4K> qiao: https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/scm-commits/Week-of-Mon-20140217/1192622.html  找到这个了. 我主要想看检查secure boot的函数实现  thx!
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 还在北京。
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 哦。。
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 你不是去见家长了么?
 * qiao meeting
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 人家说了，正在见
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 赞!!
<sulit> QiongMangHuo← 你昵称真好听
<QiongMangHuo> sulit: 泻泻
<_adair315> ....
 * QiongMangHuo afk, 洗个澡
<iLucky> 有人用visual studio吗？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 公司有药嘛? 我脑残犯了
<mayli_pi> 测试
<^k^> mayli_pi:点点点. 17:03 新年快乐 : 7.29天 
<mayli_pi> 妹子不努力，我督促她她还烦，诶
<mayli_pi> 马上过年了
<alvin_rxg> mayli_pi: 这个意思？  http://imgs.mastphotos.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Why-They-Need-To-Study.jpg
<MSErgo4K> alvin_rxg: 这图配的好
<MSErgo4K> alvin_rxg: 点赞!
<alvin_rxg> 承让承让
<mayli_pi> alvin_rxg: ....
<mayli_pi> alvin_rxg: 是我妹子，又不是我女儿
<alvin_rxg> mayli_pi: “叮！”  嫩是男的咯？
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/pLGXy
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/jpeg
<mayli_pi> alvin_rxg: 显然啊
<iLucky> vb这门语言怎么样？
<mayli_pi> iLucky: 渣渣
<TreeTop> iLucky:  15年前我觉得VB很简单  :P
<Destine> iLucky, 13年前我用 VB 脚本编辑器写过计算器。
<TreeTop> iLucky: 然后跟小伙伴们写个门禁卡的程序， 花了三个月还没把门禁卡的通信搞定 T_T
<gebjgd> mayli_pi, 玛丽三妈
<gebjgd> mayli_pi, 好久不见
<iLucky> TreeTop: 你是想说vb已经被时代抛弃了？
<TreeTop> 没，我想说那个语言是我用的第一个语言，还是有很多美好回忆的 :)
<TreeTop> iLucky: 现在VB怎么样我已经不太了解了
<alvin_rxg> TreeTop: vb 用的多的似乎是和 vba 有关的
<iLucky> alvin_rxg: vba是什么？
<alvin_rxg> vb for applications. 大部分似乎都用在 office 里边的组件里
<TreeTop> alvin_rxg:  恩，记得中学的时候用的读卡器批卷子，算分的时候用的VBA处理转换为excel表格的CSV
<alvin_rxg> vb 是解释运行的，要说渣也可以
<TreeTop> alvin_rxg: 应该应用挺广泛的
<alvin_rxg> TreeTop: 我知道的就是用在这些不太需要高效率的地方
<TreeTop> alvin_rxg:  恩，而且用法不复杂，培训起来非IT专业的人也迅速，比如中学老师
<alvin_rxg> right
<mayli_pi> gebjgd: 。。。
<mayli_pi> gebjgd: 好久不见，睡觉去了
<mayli_pi> iLucky: TreeTop vb多见于遗留代码多的地方
<iLucky> mayli_pi: 遗留代码？
<mayli_pi> iLucky:
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  回家乐？
<sennn> 本人心情大好，
<xiaocai> 手都干裂啦
<sennn> 发放电信  ifree卡 f码2枚，要的速度，不然我心情不好，就不给了
<sennn> 不要算了
<iLucky> prntscr是自动保存的吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 用光盘或u盘安装lubuntu，在设置过程很卡，动一下等一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468338 我有两台电脑，一台是IBM-T60,另一台acer 4745g， 同样是用u盘，比如运行u盘上的系统试用。 T60很顺畅，而4745g总是会会打开一下菜单或按一下什么要卡好一阵子。 开始以为
<^k^>  ─> 是64位和32位的原因，但是发现没有关系。 请大家指教！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 myarms — 2015-02-10 19 …
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<iLucky> 谁能借我个vpn做个测试？
<CyrusYzGTt> 搜索 vpngate 免费
<jusss> hoxily: onlylove 我擦，我android手机刷了次机，mac地址竟然变了
<jusss> 6C-xx-xx-xx-60-BD变成了6C-xx-xx-xx-60-DA
<iLucky> jusss: 星际穿越出高清了吗
<jusss> iLucky: 木有
<jusss> iLucky: 鸟人出了
<iLucky> CyrusYzGTt: 连它的网站都被墙了
<CyrusYzGTt> iLucky§ 全球，，除了中国都有镜像可以登陆
 * jiero 都回家了吧？
<jiero> 大家
<CyrusYzGTt> iLucky§ http://183.107.46.139:58354/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 这个还存在呀。。。
<iLucky_> CyrusYzGTt: 能给个下载地址吗
<CyrusYzGTt> iLucky§ http://183.107.46.139:58354/
<iLucky_> CyrusYzGTt: 打不开
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pZ2IbnxQAAC1qqxl_s4AALrMwEtnYYAALXC622.jpg 好可爱的便当哟
<hoxily> jusss: https://docs.python.org/3.4/tutorial/errors.html
<hoxily> jusss: python中的异常处理
<jusss> hoxily: 没写怎么捕捉异常变量
<jusss> hoxily: py2中except Exception as e这个e是可以用的，到py3 except Exception as e,这个e出了except block就被销毁了，没法用
<hoxily> 出了except块就不归它管了。
<hoxily> 用个毛
<hoxily> jusss: 你就不能在except块处理完吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 但是在py2中，这个e能一直存在，到Py3这即使你在外部创建个e,然后在except block里用到了，然后Python3竟然能把外部的e也销毁，太你妈变态了，
<jusss> hoxily: 我本来想把这个tco改成py3的  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10158545/
<jusss> err=0
<jusss> try: 1/0 except Exception as err: print(err)
<jusss> err
<jusss> name 'err' is not defined
<jusss> py3都能干掉外部交互环境的变量了，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • linux mint， win7 双系统，怎样共享蓝牙设备？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468339 lz小白用的时 linux mint 和 win7 双系统，但是用蓝牙鼠标的时候每次都要重新配对一下，很不方便。。 想问，有么有方法可以，让两个系统共享一下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ollyice — 20
<^k^>  ─> 15-02-10 21:46
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 有谁再ubunut上成功安装maya2015吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468340 如图。依赖关系似乎都解决了。但是实用本地网络破解器，启动maya还是报错。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2015-02-10 22:00
<jusss> hoxily: 是我错了，py没有block scope原来
 * jk324jlkaa 晕倒
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点. 22:44 新年快乐 : 7.05天 
<jusss> onlylove: 少年，火车票买了吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我不急
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现我的vp-s现在没速度了自从昨晚看了会u2b
<onlylove> jusss: 那有毛好看的
<jusss> onlylove: 一天了，ss-h也能等上，然后两边开ss,发现vp-s那边的ss也有数据，可是本地就是慢的打网页都打不开
<jusss> onlylove: 不看会视频，2T的流量不就浪费了
<jusss> onlylove: ping值200 ss-h也没事，难道是ss的问题？
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43014
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 鲁炜称没有一个国家的网民像中国一样自由
<onlylove> jusss: 找他算账
<jusss> onlylove: 但是从vp-s上用imap拉邮件也没速度，我的gnus直接让Emacs卡死了，这个和ss没关系，说明又不是ss的问题
<onlylove> jusss: 排除一切可能因素，剩下的，无论多不可能，都是嫌疑
<jusss> onlylove: 唯一可能的就是我的ip上gf-w-li-st了
<jusss> 草，到现在gnus还卡着
<if_else> ofan: #vim-cn 频道是你注册的，为啥没法加入呢？
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点. 00:46 新年快乐 : 6.97天 
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-11
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 记录一下，grub2 引导ubuntu iso 安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468341 Code: menuentry "安装 Ubuntu" { insmod part_msdos insmod fat insmod ntfs insmod loopback search --set -f /ubuntu/vmlinuz.efi loopback loop0 /ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso linux /ubuntu/vmlinuz.efi boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.is
<^k^>  ─> o ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 initrd /ubuntu/initrd.lz } menuentry "安装Ubuntu2" { insmod part_msdos insmod fat insmod ntf …
<tenzu> 你们都是懒家伙
<pity> 疼疼咋了？
<jusss> it must be hurt :)
<MSErgo4K> ..
<jiero> Destine:  呃。还在工作吗？
<Destine> jiero, 怎么算还在？
<jiero> Destine:  嗯。这时候来到IRC，说明差不多吧。
<Destine> jiero, 哦，你说还没回家啊？
<jiero> Destine:   噢。差不多也。你停止上班后大概就回去吧。
<Destine> jiero, 是的。
<jiero> 好吧。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 倪光南推进国产操作系统：正筹划实体公司 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468343 来源：财经国家周刊 国产操作系统想要迈过市场关，就必须打破“有鸡没蛋或有蛋没鸡”的恶性循环。年逾七旬的中国工程院院士倪光南，最新标签已经变成“中国智能终端操作系统推动
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Richard Stallman反对Emacs支持LLVM调试器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468345 来源：solidot GNU Emacs作者、自由软件基金会主席Richard Stallman（RMS）反对Emacs的Grand Unified Debugger (Gud.el)支持LLVM的LLDB调试器。RMS在许多年前就退出了Emacs的开发，但他仍然密切关注Emacs。最近一个新补
<^k^>  ─> 丁为编辑器加入了LLDB支持，用户可选择LLDB作为替代调试器。 LLVM是BSD许可证授权，而Emacs则是GPLv3授 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 最新的百度数据显示红旗linux和veket都上升，而deepinlinux逐渐被边缘化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468346 来源：百度指数 http://index.baidu.com/?tpl=trend&word= ... eepinlinux 2015-01-12 至 2015-02-10全国 红旗linux.jpg 红旗2.jpg 来自公众搜索的数据： 排第一的红旗linux有661次，排第二的
<^k^>  ─> veket有389次,排最后的deepin只有70次 红旗linux几乎是deepin的10倍，差距巨大优势明显，即使veket是也有5 …
<KAO_> 大家早上好，快过新年啦
<jiero> KAO_:  早上好
<cwyue> 今天小年
<mayli_pi> hao
<cwyue> PART [重新起个名字]
<jusss> mayli_pi: 美丽派
<jiero> iMadper:  噢。什么时候放假？
<iMadper> jiero: 下周吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 吃啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: 大盘鸡吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: 你写过qml嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我觉得可以...
<O0XX> iMadper:  那货基本就是css+js
<O0XX> iMadper: 你啥问题？
<O0XX> iMadper: 你self review写了没？
<iMadper> O0XX: 我用JSONListModel取出来js, 并且query出我想要的数据了, 但是怎么用这个数据呢?
<iMadper> O0XX: 正要写啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 有个xmllistmodel
<O0XX> iMadper: list model
<MoeIcenowy> O0XX: css?
<O0XX> iMadper: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qml-listmodel.html
<MoeIcenowy> 不是吧
<^k^> ⇪ w: QML ListModel Element | Documentation | Qt Project
<iMadper> O0XX: 我看看去
<O0XX> iMadper: 你可以把数据填到这个里面，然后就可以用list view直接
<O0XX> binding这个model
<O0XX> iMadper: 就可以直接显示
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 明白了
<KAO_> 老板来份新疆大盘鸡
<O0XX> iMadper: 你看我发给你的网站，有栗子
<iMadper> O0XX: 没找到bind的例子啊.. 不知道怎么bind过来
<O0XX> iMadper: 我再给你找找啊..他有个delegate的东西，特别方便，你那边一
<O0XX> 添加就直接触发了
<O0XX> iMadper: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qdeclarativemodels.html
<^k^> ⇪ w: QML Data Models | Documentation | Qt Project
<O0XX> MoeIcenowy:  不是完全的css,但是想法差不多..
<iMadper> O0XX: 好, 我看看去
<O0XX> iMadper: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-models-delegatemodel.html
<^k^> ⇪ : DelegateModel QML Type | Qt QML 5.4
<eexpss> 蕾(つぼみ)
<O0XX> eexpss: 姨姨
<O0XX> iMadper: 基本就是list view那里传一个model: 然后再写一个delegate函
<O0XX> 数
<eexpss> O0XX: 你敏感词了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 其实我问的是, 我已经得到一个json了, 怎么把他变成一个listModel
<iMadper> O0XX: delegate是显示时样子的模版, 是吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个我已经写好了
<iMadper> s/写/抄/
<O0XX> iMadper: 你不是已经填进一个jsonListModel了么？
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个jsonListModel出来的数据并不是 一个个的listElement啊.
<O0XX> iMadper: jsonlistmodel你没写query吧？
<iMadper> O0XX: 写了啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: 你的意思是说, query出来的数据要正好是想要的数据, 是吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不能再进一步的model["name"]这样了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对，然后你直接试试把这个jsonlistmodel传给一个listview做model
<iMadper> O0XX: 好.
<O0XX> iMadper: 不能，这个jsonlistmodel就是listmodel
<iMadper> O0XX: 明白了
<O0XX> iMadper: 话说你用的pagestack还是tab？
<yunfan> onlylove__: 昨天玩mc 居然有个玩家也叫 onlylove
<iMadper> O0XX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10167536/  <-- 你先看看这个
 * iMadper brb
<O0XX> iMadper: query以后就不用写listelement了吧
<pity> iMadper: 这个不也是个 list 或 array 嘛
<O0XX> pity: P姐早
<O0XX> iMadper: 你用的石猴就直接写model.{Json的键名}就行
 * chongwish 有谁有弄过 play framework 吗？
 * chongwish 难道要我大声说，我是女的，然后才有人搭理吗………………
<O0XX> chongwish:  scala那个？
<freeflying> O0XX: amazon的echo看着不错
<iMadper> pity: 是, 是个list
<O0XX> freeflying: 买不起...
<freeflying> O0XX: 比我买的山寨版好不少啊
<chongwish> O0XX: java 的那个
<iMadper> O0XX: 不用吗?
<O0XX> freeflying: 关键是买了也没用..没房
<O0XX> iMadper: 不用
<O0XX> iMadper:delegate的石猴直接写model.{json}
<freeflying> O0XX: 难道你现在不住在房子了？
<chongwish> o
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 明白了, 我在delegate里面调用的时候直接写 model.xxx 就行了, 是吧?
<O0XX> iMadper:.
<O0XX> freeflying: 除非买房...
<O0XX> freeflying:我估计是不会置办这种东西...
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞, 摸摸大
<O0XX> freeflying: 租房子...
<chongwish> O0XX: https://www.playframework.com/documentation/2.3.x/JavaActionsComposition
<freeflying> O0XX: 你买房子还不是分分钟的事情啊
<iMadper> pity: 也摸摸你
<O0XX> chongwish: 我当年学 scala的时候只是看过.. 你问我我也不知道...
<freeflying> O0XX: 一下我又很多arm得板子了
<O0XX> freeflying: 我当时就觉得中国智能家居能不能普及就看这群年轻人什么
<O0XX> 时候能买房
<chongwish> O0XX: java，不搞 scala 的……
<O0XX> iMadper: selfreview终于搞定了..
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<O0XX> chongwish: 所以我更不会了
<chongwish> O0XX: F.Promise 中的 F 哪里来的？
<chongwish> O0XX: 谁是 Java 狂魔～～～
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1735104 啪啪啪声音感人
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【节操解说】你见过这么傻缺的青蛙吗？ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<O0XX> freeflying: 分我一个下小电影
<freeflying> O0XX: 你不是不要的嘛
<O0XX> freeflying: 有gaoji的我就要
<freeflying> O0XX: 永远都有更高级的
<iMadper> O0XX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10167726/   我在delegate里面用model.xxx, 会说Unable to assign [undefined] to QUrl.
<O0XX> iMadper: 我看一下啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
<O0XX> iMadper: images取出来是个数组吧？
<O0XX> iMadper: 试试 model.images[0]
<iMadper> O0XX: 是.
<iMadper> O0XX: 但是title是string啊, 业报同样的错
<iMadper> O0XX: 一样, 说[0]操作在一个未知类型上
<iMadper> O0XX: 果然不行
<O0XX> iMadper: ==
<O0XX> iMadper: 你试试把delegate写在里面，别写id
<O0XX> iMadper: 你写id的话，外面那个访问不了model
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 好
<O0XX> iMadper:  你直接写 delegate: Compoment
<iMadper> O0XX: 一样
<O0XX> iMadper:  等我在我这边试一下
<iMadper> O0XX: model填错了... 这个才对       model: jsonModel.model
<O0XX> iMadper:  完了就可以了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 完了就是别的错了
<O0XX> iMadper: 哈哈
<O0XX> iMadper: 你把你整个qml发给我
<iMadper> O0XX: 等下哈
<iMadper> O0XX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10167830/
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个sampleListModel是没用的, 用来测试的
<iMadper> O0XX: 得给你完整的repo你才能测试把
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个JSONlistModel是个第三方的库来的
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这种不见得可以
<O0XX> iMadper: 就跟我那个qdomelement
<O0XX> iMadper: 你都发给我吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 我看看
<O0XX> iMadper: 直接github
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/madper/dai
<iMadper> O0XX: 改好了
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnd....
<iMadper> O0XX: query单词拼写错误....
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 你妹
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<O0XX> iMadper: 回炉重新考四级
<O0XX> iMadper: 话说你这个是个app
<O0XX> iMadper: 你不是要写scope么？
<iMadper> O0XX: 区别是啥?
<iMadper> O0XX: 啊? ??? 怎么区分app和scope?
<O0XX> iMadper: scope最后都是生成一个.so
<O0XX> iMadper: app可以有你这种纯qml的
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦... 都行吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 你说交差？那都行
<iMadper> O0XX: model.title可以, model.images[0] 不行诶, 奇怪
<O0XX> iMadper: 你试试 model.images
<iMadper> O0XX: 也不行, model.images的时候说Unable to assign QQmlListModel to QUrl
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468347 执行了两条命令 sudo apt-get update -y sudo apt-get upgrade -y 然后出来一堆命令 ----------------------------- Setting up curl (7.22.0-3ubuntu4.12) ... Setting up grub-common (1.99-21ubuntu3.17) ... Setting up grub2-common (1.99-21ubuntu3.17) ... Setting up grub-pc-bin (1.99-21ubu
<O0XX> iMadper: 明白了，你那个库给转成Qurl了
<O0XX> iMadper: 等我给你找啊
<nyfair> 蛤蛤蛤蛤，冬临那sb是cctv编辑当傻掉了吧。一见到xx网站被墙就高潮，现在被人钓鱼了吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是吧, 是source需求qurl, 然后model.images给出的是qqmllistmodel
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<O0XX> iMadper: 对
<nyfair> 靠，你们还在讨论qt
<O0XX> iMadper: 你加[0]的话，应该是strting to url吧？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是, 加[0]的话 : Unable to assign [undefined] to QUrl
<O0XX> iMadper: sources: url(model.images.get(0))
<O0XX> iMadper:这样呢？
<O0XX> iMadper: 先不写url()
<O0XX> iMadper: 先写model.images.get(0)
<iMadper> O0XX: 不行啊, Unable to assign ModelObject to QUrl
<O0XX> iMadper: 等我去看看那个库parse的时候把数组转成什么了
<O0XX> iMadper: 话说你为什么要用这种第三方库？
<iMadper> O0XX: 话说不然怎么解析json?
<O0XX> iMadper: 有自带的啊
<iMadper> O0XX: aaaa?
<O0XX> iMadper: 你等我确认一下这个再说
<O0XX> iMadper: 哈哈哈，你撞bug了
<O0XX> iMadper: https://github.com/kromain/qml-utils/issues/1
<O0XX> iMadper: 这货根本就不支持array
<O0XX> iMadper: 只支持键值对
<iMadper> O0XX: 卧槽....
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
<iMadper> O0XX: built-in的jsonlistmodel是啥?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我只找到了xmllistmodel
<O0XX> iMadper: 好吧，是scope里，你用sdk创建
<O0XX> iMadper: 有个访问json的模板
<O0XX> iMadper: 但实际上是c++的code
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.. 我查到的也都是说用cpp
<iMadper> O0XX: 但是json不就是跟js一起配合使用的嘛... qml不能弄json有点儿难以接受啊
<sevk> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<O0XX> iMadper: 用js的parser啊
<O0XX> iMadper:  eval
<O0XX> iMadper: js原生支持json.. eval一下json的字符串就变成一个obj了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂, 我去试试看
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: lunch?
<iMadper> .
<jiero> ...
<chongwish> ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> ... ... ...
<pity> iMadper: 刚去吃饭了
<pocoyo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=468349&p=3125070#p3125070
<pocoyo> 大家有空帮我看看这个
<pocoyo> pity: 在啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 小心点 eval不建议用的
<iMadper> yunfan: 昂, 我没用.
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 牛牛
<iMadper> yunfan: 我用的JSON.parse
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 尼码, 推上看的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 别装.
<QiongMangHuo> roylez_: 乐乐
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教 命令行下如何捕获 http request 的 url 带参数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468349 例如浏览器输入 http:// forum.ubuntu.org.cn/posting.php?mode=post&f=54 回车后 想捕获http 请求的数据包里包含的url 统计信息: 发表于 由 pocoyo — 2015-02-11 13:13
<pocoyo> yunfan: iMadper 帮看看帖子
<pity> pocoyo: 嗯呢
<iMadper> pocoyo: 我看看哈
<yunfan> iMadper: 恩 那些叫你用eval的是心怀目的的 记住他们 下次上来 罚酒三杯
<iMadper> yunfan: 不喝酒
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 搞毛 老子要ubuntu phone
<pocoyo> iMadper: pity 一直很奇怪 302 的http response 数据包是怎么通过什么程序伪造出来的？
<iMadper> pocoyo: 额... 听不懂...
<pity> pocoyo: 你抓包看了吗？
<pocoyo> iMadper: 我想模拟下端口镜像劫持
<tryit> iMadper, baidu有好多岗位～你也可以去试试
<yunfan> pocoyo: 怎么伪造 直接发就是了
<iMadper> tryit: 不去, 太远...
<iMadper> tryit: 我东六环, 去西北五环...
<iMadper> tryit: 横穿整个大北京
<tryit> iMadper, ……原来如此
<pocoyo> yunfan: 请问什么程序能直接发？
<yunfan> pocoyo: 任意能拼字符串的语言都可以写出这种程序
<yunfan> 倒是proxychain这种东西应该也行
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高官
<pocoyo> yunfan: 总觉着应该有成熟的工具 传递一些参数 可以
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 拜老司机
<tryit> iMadper, 我累计一定的工作经验之后考虑去BAT的上海分公司试试
<iMadper> tryit: 可以啊. 不过bat不一定开心啊
<tryit> iMadper, 也是
<tryit> iMadper, 不过谁知道哪里会开心呢
<tryit> iMadper, BAT或者外企吧，待遇才会节节高～
<iMadper> tryit: 昂. 也是.
<iMadper> 360 review好吗饭
<iMadper> 好麻烦
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 这里能求软件吗？loadrunner for linux镜像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468350 hp官网上找到的都是windows版的，CSDN看到的只有40M感觉不会这么小 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiziling — 2015-02-11 13:39
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 搞到北京户口了没
<yunfan> pocoyo: 找gfw的人要
<yunfan> iMadper: 没钱更不开心
<pocoyo> yunfan: 你认识？
<yunfan> pocoyo: 我又不是你爹 要帮你干这干那的
<iMadper> yunfan: 是啊, 所以我一直伐开心啊.
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 我不是应届来北京的
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 想起来了，两、三年前你说过
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你是错学创业来的 牛逼
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 啥? 我是跳槽来北京的...
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 现在貌似北京户口比美帝绿卡还难
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 对, 以结婚为例, 美帝绿卡当时拿到5年后拿到国籍, 北京户口15年后拿到
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 但是嫁给帝都土著和嫁给美国佬的难度不同吧?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 求介绍老乡给我
<pocoyo> yunfan: 你要知道想说就说，不知道不想说别鸡巴扯蛋
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不好看的可以嘛?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 和你比呢?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不如我
 * QiongMangHuo 七伤拳
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你要男生啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啊哈哈哈哈, 那我认识好多!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 男女之间也可以比较的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 等我去跟 bruce说一下啊
 * QiongMangHuo 妈蛋
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啊哈哈哈哈哈
 * iMadper 求升职加薪!
<yunfan> 亚洲鲤鱼在美国泛滥成灾，但却是华人餐桌上的美味佳肴，有眼光的人看到了其中的商机，两河渔业公司创办人于泳琴便是这些人中的一位，她在肯塔基州的小城设厂，将亚洲鲤鱼卖到中国去。在当地政府的支持下，工厂在2013年就开始运作，当年出口了约23万公斤的冷冻鱼到中国及其他国家。
<luobo> QiongMangHuo← 你受过什么刺激吗？这么长时间用这个nick
<QiongMangHuo> luobo: 穷嘛
<yunfan> pocoyo: 我知道可以说 不知道也可以说 你想看就看 不想看就玩蛋去
<luobo> QiongMangHuo← 那就努力赚钱阿
<luobo> QiongMangHuo← 说出来不行，得干
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 上次鲤鱼这事我还说了可以去美国弄厂搞鲤鱼回来 可惜我没钱
 * QiongMangHuo 555
<luobo> QiongMangHuo←我也穷
<luobo> QiongMangHuo← 那就努力干，说不定哪次真能碰见能赚钱的运
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: self-review有啥模版嘛?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不懂啊, 随便写写
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂... ...
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 所以……搞个美帝的offer和签证还是来得快一点～
<luobo> QiongMangHuo← 你原来昵称叫啥？
<QiongMangHuo> luobo: qiongmanghuo
<luobo> QiongMangHuo← 其实baimanghuo更惨
<iMadper> luobo: 不好意思, baimanghuo是我.
<luobo> iMadper← 那我是xiamanghuo，麻烦给个帽子
<iMadper> luobo: 跟帽子没关系...
<luobo> 凡是跟manghuo扯上的都有帽子吗？
<luobo> iMadper← 我看你们都有帽子
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: chihchun: 你们有没有联名上书要求换个地方sprint啊?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 等大佬 chihchun 呢
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: chihchun: 去珠海/深圳吧.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: chihchun 去au吧, 再开拓一个大洲
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不去...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 去波罗的海三国吧.
<sulit> 那些灰色的nick是怎么回事？
<nyfair> 别闹，bat是人去的地方？
<nyfair> 华为都比bat强
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<tryit> nyfair, ……
<tryit> nyfair, BAT氛围不好？还是？
<if_e1se> ofan:  online ?
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: hola~
 * QiongMangHuo 我已经无心工作了
<chongwish> exit
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 给你个驱动相关的不过
<iMadper> bug
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这板子的等太tm亮了, 晃眼
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 什么冤什么仇
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 灯
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我的狗眼都瞎了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: ^^ 看, 用搜狗拼音的, 错别字太多
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不不不, 是我自己脑残, 跟 happyaron 没关系.
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: Ciao
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 刚来就走啊
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 乃去了趟美利坚，学了不少外语啊
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 美帝又不这么说
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 总有说西班牙语的同事撒
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 下月初去帝都开sprint，囧
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 贵组?
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 。
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 惨
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 为什么你是去粑粑国出差，不是腐国？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 腐国太贵 去不起
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 猴塞雷
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 看不懂
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 斯国一
<iMadper> <nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 猴塞雷   <-   好犀利
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 弱爆了你.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞老司机
<imtxc_cloud> 哟
<imtxc_cloud> 火车站现在有Wi-Fi啊
<MoeIcenowy> 喂
<iMadper> imtxc_cloud: 哟, 你丫不是有个很难约到的妹子14号去嘛? 怎么又tm改回家了?
<MoeIcenowy> 用普通话字写出广州话发音算空耳吧
<imtxc_cloud> iMadper: 火车票也不易啊
<iMadper> imtxc_cloud: 你用的啥cloud?
<imtxc_cloud> iMadper: 年后换个微信号用老思路继续约她
<iMadper> imtxc_cloud: 赞.
<imtxc_cloud> iMadper: irccloud
<iMadper> imtxc_cloud: 你缴费了?
<imtxc_cloud> 反正已经有经验了，知道她吃哪一套就好办了
<imtxc_cloud> 没有缴费啊
<imtxc_cloud> 这货还收费？
<iMadper> imtxc_cloud: 收费的啊
<imtxc_cloud> 收费项目是什么
<imtxc_cloud> 不鸡到啊
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc_cloud: 拜千人斩
<iMadper> imtxc_cloud: 免费的是, 时不时掉线.
<iMadper> imtxc_cloud: 收费的会一直在线.
<imtxc_cloud> 我去，这货还支持 handoff？
<imtxc_cloud> QiongMangHuo: momo
<imtxc_cloud> 要是车上也有免费wifi九赞了
<imtxc_cloud> 对啊，搜一搜附近
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc_cloud: 3/4G
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc_cloud: ...
<imtxc_cloud> 不对，nick没换
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc_cloud: 拜服
<iMadper> imtxc_cloud: 那个, 之前这个频道里有个人说美国飞机上有免费的wife可以上.
<iMadper> imtxc_cloud: 免费的wifi我就不知道了
<manghuobu> test
<^k^> manghuobu:点点点. 15:52 新年快乐 : 6.34天 
<MSErgo4K> .
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 收购后请给我加薪
<XiaMangHuo> manghuobu: 万人斩
<manghuobu> lol
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我突然觉得, 我脑子有泡, 我收购个每年亏损这么多的....
<manghuobu> XiaMangHuo: momo
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 哪家航空有wife可以上？
<manghuobu> MSErgo4K: 收购了请雇佣我
<MSErgo4K> manghuobu: 好说好说
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 记不住了啊
<lainme> XiaMangHuo: 国航
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 那个人跟我说的时候, 还说他正在上...
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 囡囡你上当了
<manghuobu> 这么赞
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 正在上竟然还有功夫聊irc.
<manghuobu> 对啊
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 他们在说wife.... 而且国航是内网wifi
<manghuobu> 估计他们家得免费wife是坐上来自己动
 * QiongMangHuo UA是因特网WiFi!!!
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: AA也是啊.
<lainme> QiongMangHuo: I am too simple
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 15:55 新年快乐 : 6.34天 
<imtxc> 这个还活着
<MSErgo4K> imtxc: 我帮你kick了?
<imtxc> 别啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你这这么一会儿给我戴了两顶高帽了
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 好高端
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 乐了么?
 * XiaMangHuo 乃们都是去过粑粑国的人哪
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 乐乐.
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 我连湾湾都没去过啊
<MSErgo4K> chihchun_afk: 大佬!
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 湾湾哪有粑粑国厉害
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 台妹和粑粑妹你喜欢哪个?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 这次去才知道我组的人持有8种护照....
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 台妹赞
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 没见过粑妹
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... 你何德何能, 跟他们一组?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 还不剖腹?!
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 长得好看
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... ... ... 千人斩脸你好.
 * QiongMangHuo 不开心啊
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 想去呆湾脚盆和腐国
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 去过俩了
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 正在办第三个的签证
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 脚盆?
 * MSErgo4K 羡慕楼上的两位大佬. 
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 想去土澳脚盆和腐国
<tryit> XiaMangHuo, 拜一个～
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 呆湾脚盆和腐国 -> 你要先上台妹再上日本妹然后再去腐国找男人的节奏？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 呆湾去过了, 改成土澳了
 * MSErgo4K 想去湾湾坡国波罗的海三国
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 先上考拉再上日本妹再去腐国找男人？
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 坡国没劲
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 湾湾很赞，坡国…… 大家都说很没劲。 菠萝的海三国是哪里？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 波罗的海三国出美女
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 波罗的海三国啊, 爱沙尼亚之类的
<MSErgo4K> 立陶宛?
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 原来乃喜欢这调调
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 我喜欢的调调很多啊.
<QiongMangHuo> 蓝调 blued
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你喜欢这个啊.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 大家都知道哇
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 休战, 我输了
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: MSErgo4K http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7bd094dbjw1ep5h7twvqhj20c90djwex.jpg
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你这尿点...
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 路由转发功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468351 其实我小白得连这个问题都不知道如何正确描述。 环境--手机：Android 4.04，电脑Ubuntu12.04。 目标-- 手机开启无线“热点”，同时通过手机卡上网。电脑通过wifi连接手机热点。正常上网。电脑80端口开了WEB服务，正常
<^k^>  ─> 工作。现在需要外网（公网）的别人的电脑能访问我的电脑，就是通过正在上网的手机来转发请求 …
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/370115.htm
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 男子微信结交的"武大25岁研究生"是个41岁农妇_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<imtxc> 41.....
 * QiongMangHuo 想好晚上吃什么就下班
<imtxc> 还不下班啊
<imtxc> 壕们敬业啊
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc: 是啊
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc: 壕们敬业
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc: 我想溜了
<MSErgo4K> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> lol
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我正要走.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 拜拜
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你先撤, 我掩护你.
<imtxc> 白
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 17:22 新年快乐 : 6.28天 
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> BuMangHuo: 。。。
<imtxc> nnd
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc: 不客气
<imtxc> 被 kick 了加不来了
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc: 他又回来了
<imtxc> 这个在znc上
<QiongMangHuo> imtxc: bye
<imtxc> irccloud到底给我登陆了几个账户
<imtxc> bye
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我强烈支持网络实名制
<nyfair> 游戏喷子恶心死我了
<nyfair> 谁反对就给我滚去solidot linuxtoy整天看你们的ccav去
<nyfair> 一堆无病呻吟的傻逼臭屌丝
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 又怎么生气了 nyfair
<nyfair> XiaMangHuo: 快去下面给他吃
<alvin_rxg> 很黄很暴力
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大铁鸟 : 在某一次军事演习中,某小队奉命在指定地点等待直升飞机的到来,但是,飞机始终未到。这时,队长看见一老妇在田里种菜。于是,他上前询问。 为了让老妇明白,他说:大娘,您看到一只铁鸟飞过吗?大娘想了想,说:铁鸟没看到,直升飞机到是看到过一架。
<nyfair> 国之将亡，满地舰娘
<alvin_rxg> 舰娘是谁？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: python中类有属性没？
<jusss> 感觉这么说好别扭
<jusss> 为什么把函数说成方法，变量说成属性
<cuihao> 类成员
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • firefox中鼠标轮滚动得好无力 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468353 用鼠标中轮浏览网页时，滚轮动一下屏幕才动几行。求设置提升滚轮速度的办法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangdawei.hit — 2015-02-11 18:27
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 还没走？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 搞定没？
<cicada> hello
<^k^> cicada:点点点. 19:18 新年快乐 : 6.20天 
<jusss> 海盗 湾又挂了
<cicada> 好久没上irc了。
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 好员工!
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你还在公司？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 是啊.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你看我ip
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 好员工!
<jusss> O0XX: 我现在吃一点甜的东西，脑袋就出汗，这正常嘛？
<O0XX> jusss: 正常，早期糖尿病
<jusss> O0XX: 吃咸的也发热
<jusss> O0XX: 上次吃咸的炸酱面吃完全身都湿透了
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 正常, 中度肾衰竭
<cicada> 没救了。
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 百度说这是气虚，看来是看片看多了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 公司IP多少？
<jusss> O0XX: 192.168.1.1
<cicada> 233
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 折衰的办法 : 一对恋人谈论着结婚的事,女的坚持说,婚后要拥有一辆新型的鹿牌小轿车,男的表示,经济能力不许可,不过他提出折衷的方法说:"亲爱的,你可喜欢乘坐一种比鹿牌小轿车的马力大得多,另有司机驾驶的汽车?"女的连忙说:"那很好。"男的高兴极了:"一言为定,我
<^k^>  ─> 们婚后乘公共汽车。"
<cicada> 233~
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • C++中如何将一个模板类型当作参数传到宏中，然后在转化为字符串呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468354 现有两个宏 #define Q_ARG(type, val) QArgument<type>(#type, val) #define make_template(t, ...) t<__VA_ARGS__> 然后使用这个宏，std::cout<<Q_ARG(make_template(std::pair, double, double), std::make_pair(1.0,
<cuihao> _(:з」∠)_ 哪位在 debian 下配置过 bridge interface 求教啊
<cuihao> 为什么配一个 bridge interface 会导致ping 不通网关
<O0XX> cuihao: 你怎么配置的？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你回家还这么敬业, 整天在irc的.
<O0XX> iMadper: boring啦～～～
<iMadper> O0XX: 去修close-wait啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 我现在是用户...
<iMadper> O0XX: 毛
<O0XX> iMadper: 另外就是想挖下一个什么坑
<cuihao> O0XX, /etc/network/interfaces，按 https://wiki.debian.org/LXC/SimpleBridge 配置的静态地址
<cuihao> 直接brctl 配置也一样
<cuihao> brctl addbr lxcbr0; brctl addif lxcbr0 eth0; ... (ip 打开网卡添加ip)
<O0XX> cuihao: lxcbr0 不能ping通？
<cuihao> 是eth0
<cuihao> 网关ping不通了
<cuihao> network unreachable
<O0XX> cuihao: ping -I eth0能通不？
<cuihao> 网关么？不行
<cuihao> 路由表没问题
<cuihao> 要是都给ifdown掉，开启eth0，再ping一下网关，再up lxcbr0
<cuihao> 就会好一阵子
<cuihao> （中间“ping 一下网关”似乎不可或缺）
<cuihao> 我觉得这种行为像是 arp 表的缓存，但我不太懂 arp
<O0XX> cuihao: brctl showmacs
<O0XX> cuihao: 看看桥上的mac对不
<cuihao> 输出两个mac
<cuihao> 第一个是eth0的mac
<cuihao> 第二个是网关的
<cuihao> port no 列都是 1，is local 列eth0的是yes、网关的是no
<O0XX> cuihao: 你给网关一个地址
<O0XX> cuihao: 然后从-I br0去ping
<O0XX> cuihao: 你给桥一个地址
<O0XX> cuihao: 不是网关
<cuihao> 桥有地址，能ping 通
<O0XX> cuihao: 你的ipforwarding 开了么？
<cuihao> 木有，不过刚刚开了也没用
<cuihao> 我抓包看两边好像是能相互发送 ARP 包的
<O0XX> cuihao: 总结一下，ping -I br0可以到网关，但是ping -I eth0不行，网
<O0XX> 关其实是物理连在eht0上的对吧？
<cuihao> 上面说的那些都是在virtualbox里，网关其实就是宿主机
<cuihao> 现在用 host-only network 连接方便调试
<cuihao> ping -I br0 可以 ping 通网桥自己的地址
<cuihao> 不能ping通网关
<cuihao> 从网关ping的话，是ping不通，不会unreachable
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 回家了？
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 思啊
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 壕，这么早放假
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 我还得苦呵呵的干活
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 你这不用回家的好意思说
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 毛线，一样得年底回家
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 回老家？
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: .
<O0XX> cuihao: icmp redirect开了么？
<O0XX> cuihao: 确保all和单独的那个interface都是打开的
<cuihao> 额，这个是啥，怎么开
<O0XX> cuihao: 其实你可以试试其他办法，别用ping
<O0XX> cuihao:你只是为了保证两边是连着的
<O0XX> cuihao: ping不通不代表不能相互访问的
<O0XX> cuihao:配置看着应该没问题，是吧ccie XiaMangHuo
<cuihao> telnet 试 tcp 连接是 no route to host
 * XiaMangHuo 有人发邮件吐槽买不到U-phone了，啊哈哈
<iMadper> XiaMangHuo: 发哪儿了?
<XiaMangHuo> iMadper: 我们的公开邮件列表
<iMadper> XiaMangHuo: 咱公司的人发的啊?
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 自己人都买不到？
<O0XX> iMadper: 话说你这个app dev不买一个？
<O0XX> iMadper: 才130多啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 160+
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥东西啊?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我是模拟器党
<O0XX> iMadper: 就bq那手机
<O0XX> iMadper: 你那个app搞定了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 搞定了
<iMadper> O0XX: json.parse()
<O0XX> iMadper: 腻害
<iMadper> O0XX: bq那个不好用啊
<O0XX> iMadper: qt有这个？自带？
<iMadper> O0XX: js自带.
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 我等ubuntu touch有自己的bsp呢.
<iMadper> O0XX: 不用lxc起android, 自己驱动所有硬件的时候, 我就入手一个
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个估计困难...手机行业都要走下坡路了...
<iMadper> O0XX: 其实我现在更想买q20
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这个估计真等不到了
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> iMadper: passport不错，bigger满满
<iMadper> O0XX: 不不不, 就要q20
<O0XX> iMadper: passport真心不错，每个按键都是一个摇杆
<iMadper> O0XX: 啊?
<iMadper> O0XX: 有啥用?
<O0XX> iMadper: 无论手放哪都能移动和翻页
<jusss> =?utf-8?B?5LuK5aSp5aSp5rCU5LiN6ZSZ77yB?=
<jusss>  
<jusss> 这是什么？
<iMadper> O0XX: 这么多摇杆, 玩11人足球, 每个人都可以独立控制....
<O0XX> iMadper:  Q20就是classic吧？
<O0XX> jusss: 字符串
<jusss> O0XX: 怎么把字符串变成这样？
<iMadper> O0XX: 是的.
<O0XX> jusss: 用键盘敲进去
<jusss> O0XX: 我的邮件因为是纯文本没加MIME导致有些邮件客户端无法识别，乱码
<O0XX> iMadper: classic赞，可以用微信
<O0XX> iMadper: 现在2000+?
<XiaMangHuo> iMadper: 竟然喜欢q20
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 未知显示器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468355 win7 64位上安装了虚拟机VMware 10.01，在虚拟机上安装了Ubuntu 14.04，结果在设置->显示中提示未知显示器。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiexinxi — 2015-02-11 22:31
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 竟然喜欢passport
<cuihao> O0XX, 最后感觉还是 arp 表的问题，自己手动加了一项网关的，就暂时能ping通的。另外可能是 VirtualBox 的 bug，无法在别的机器上重现。
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: bigger满满啊，拿出去绝对不是街机
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 太大个儿了啊
<O0XX> cuihao: 赞...如果同样的步骤别的机器无法重现的话，估计不是bug就是
<O0XX> 小地方不一致
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 而且正方屏好奇葩
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 2000+的bigger还送手机，多值
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 好吧，确实逼格满满
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 肯花2000+买黑莓的，那肯定是觉得街机显不出身份的
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 我觉得啊
<cuihao> O0XX, 今天多谢指教了 :p
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 我当时念书的时候就花600多从淘宝上买了个8920
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo:还是8800来着，当时就觉得bigger满满
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: 那时候黑莓确实高端
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: iMadper
<O0XX> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/2vf7dm/where_does_a_dog_go_when_he_loses_his_tail/
<O0XX> 好冷
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • chrome翻墙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468356 我在win7 64位上安装了vmware 10.01，在vmware上安装了Ubuntu 14.04。 请问，如何实现Ubuntu中google chrome翻墙 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiexinxi — 2015-02-11 22:41
<jzp113> irc 有什么黑客频道啊
<jusss> O0XX: 邮件里subject那需要编码吗？
<O0XX> jusss: 不知道
<mao_> ..
<iMadper> XiaMangHuo: 昂. 喜欢q20.
<ruifeng> 晚上好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天在公司的机器上装了arch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 45分钟装完
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-12
<cwyue> 请问进频道之后，ChanServ自动发的这段文字—— [#Ubuntu-CN] 欢迎访问Ubuntu中文官方支持频道，进入请先查看频道主题 /topic——怎么设置
<cwyue> 我新建了个频道，也想加入这个功能
<knownbad1> 打 /chanserv help topic
<cwyue> topic 设置的是这个吧——ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2 || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://paste.ubuntu.com || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏
<^k^> cwyue: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助】安卓系统里的iptables问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468358 环境--手机：Android 4.04，电脑Ubuntu12.04。 目标-- 手机开启无线“热点”，同时通过手机卡上网。电脑通过wifi连接手机热点。正常上网。电脑80端口开了WEB服务，正常工作。现在需要外网
<knownbad1> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E6%A6%82%E5%BF%B5
<^k^> ⇪ w: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<knownbad1> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<^k^> ⇪ w: IRC基本命令说明 - Ubuntu中文
<cwyue> knownbad1: 谢谢，搞定了。chanserv-set-entrymsg
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爷爷最馋 : 一天,爷爷又领着单单买西瓜吃。吃完西瓜,爷爷逗单单:"谁最馋?" 单单做了个鬼脸说:"爷爷最馋！ " "哎,爷爷不馋,单单才馋！ " "不对,爷爷最馋！ " "爷爷馋什么啦?" "我吃西瓜,你老啃皮。"     
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu14.10时卡住，大神们快来帮帮忙啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468359 /usr/lib/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_components/nmwidets.py:131:warning:source ID 128099 was not found when attemping to remove it GLib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id) 以前安装的时候好好的，有一次出了点问题，然后我又重新
<^k^>  ─> 安装，然后就是出现了这个问题，大神们快来帮帮忙啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 nerd — 2015-02-12 10:43
<luobo> 大家上午好
<luobo> 萝卜来请教个问题
<luobo> debian开机自启动ssh服务如何设置
<luobo> lainme← lainme 姐，你知道吗？
<luobo> lainme← 我现在是做到了，但是感觉不好
<luobo> lainme← 在rc.local里加入/etc/init.d/ssh start
<luobo> lainme← 但是感觉怪怪的
<luobo> 不就是快过年了嘛
<luobo> 都过了多少年了，还这么当回事
<O0XX> iMadper: 吃是啊？
<O0XX> iMadper: 吃啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: percol, 太赞了!
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 干嘛的？
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/mooz/percol
<iMadper> O0XX: 匹配的方式跟helm一模一样
<iMadper> O0XX: 让你在shell里有个helm
<O0XX> iMadper: 折腾
<iMadper> O0XX: 真心好用
<O0XX> iMadper: 求好用点
<iMadper> O0XX: 我把C-r绑定上去了.
<iMadper> O0XX: 检索历史记录太方便了
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 從商業軟體邁向GNU：教育部校園自由軟體數位資源推廣服務中心 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468360 臺灣(ROC Taiwan)教育部校園自由軟體數位資源推廣服務中心 ： http://ossacc.moe.edu.tw/ 向您介紹大量優秀的、可以代替商業軟體的GNU免費開源軟體。致力於向華人世界的學校推
<^k^>  ─> 介GNU開源軟體，您可以在這裏起步，邁向自由開源的GNU世界！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilovegoogle — 2015- …
<O0XX> iMadper: bashrc发我看看
<iMadper> O0XX: 只有zshrc
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/mooz/percol#zsh-history-search
<freeflying> iMadper: 过年了，买买买
<O0XX> iMadper: 过年了，买买买
<iMadper> freeflying: O0XX: 先给钱.
<iMadper> O0XX: http://yousefourabi.com/blog/2014/05/emacs-for-go/   看go oracle
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题 buffer error
<freeflying> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<maplebeats> 我操，根目录满了，但是我找不到哪个文件占用了，怎么办？
<maplebeats> du -sh *出来完全没用啊
<O0XX> iMadper: go oracle我早就给 freeflying 推荐过了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂. 好用不?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 都删.
<freeflying> O0XX: 啥？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 宁可错杀一万.
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 重点排查 /var
<O0XX> freeflying: 就你上次配go环境那次，我跟你说的那个 go oracle
<O0XX> iMadper: 神器
<O0XX> iMadper: 虽然我自己没用
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞!
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过觉得小项目用不到吧?
<freeflying> O0XX: 没在意
<iMadper> O0XX: 小项目用脑子检索就行了, 靠记忆力
<O0XX> iMadper: 这东西读代码才用，你自己写的，再大也能记个八九不离十
<iMadper> O0XX: 那可不一定...
<iMadper> O0XX: 我脑子不好使可不是一天两天了
<O0XX> iMadper: 买这个吃 http://wanzao2.b0.upaiyun.com/system/pictures/12121744/original/6e20fe05f2ea6783.jpg-460
<O0XX> maplebeats: sudo rm -rf /
<O0XX> maplebeats: 可保无虞
<iMadper> O0XX: link
<maplebeats> 我要笑死了，是被mount覆盖了。。
<iMadper> O0XX: 购买链接
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 恩，我都查了
<maplebeats> 是因为mount新磁盘把问题目录覆盖了
<O0XX> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.24.o0ny5J&id=42161354196&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 脑残片—最新创意礼物男女学生搞笑水果糖江浙沪包邮整人搞笑-淘宝网 价格:9.50 - 28.80
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 水果糖来的
<iMadper> O0XX: 没效果的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 心诚则灵
<jusss> 写个irc sever当后-门用，直接用irc客户端就能操作，是不是很棒
 * QiongMangHuo lunch
<lainme> luobo: https://wiki.debian.org/Daemon 不是默认就是自启动的吗。我现在只会systemd
<luobo> lainme← 我用的kali，是基于debian的，我用的启动级别2
<lainme> luobo: 不懂sysv
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ThinkPad E540 挂起后无法唤醒 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468361 我用的是xubuntu 14.10 电脑挂起后就无法唤醒了，尝试唤醒后只有风扇在转，电源灯还是一闪一闪的。求各位大神帮帮忙。 ps:已安装laptop-mode-tools, Code: huli@zhuli-ThinkPad-Edge-E540:~$ sudo laptop_mode start Laptop mod
<^k^>  ─> e enabled, active sh: echo: I/O error SETTING OF KERNEL PARAMETER FAILED: echo ondemand \> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/sca …
<luobo> lainme← 好吧，谢谢lainme姐
<iMadper> 已经完全忍不了脑残果粉了...
<luobo> iMadper← 没事，你都说人家脑残了，就别再跟人家计较了
<iMadper> luobo: 我也是脑残啊. 我是脑残果黑
<luobo> iMadper← 那你们倒是挺般配
<QiongMangHuo> 应该喊在一起么?
<RainFlying> 卧槽， Android 越来越不稳定了。 11 月刷的 CM12 Nightly，到今天已经死机了两次了。稳定性连越狱的 iOS 都不如了。
<luobo> iMadper← 当两个脑残杠上后，整个世界就是你们的了
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 帅哥你终于来了
<luobo> RainFlying← 这个昵称我不知道在哪儿见过
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: CM12还没正式release吧
<QiongMangHuo> luobo: 梦里
<luobo> QiongMangHuo← no，要相信我的眼睛
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 我一直用的是 Nightly 啊，从几年前开始。
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 身体恢复怎么样了?
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 前天住院做手术，塔玛德麻醉是直接往 JJ 打一针的！
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 除了肾里还有三块限量版的钻石外，其余都好。
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 还能用么?
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 必须能啊。
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 要怎么取出来?
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 你可以找个妹子给我试试的。
<happyaron> RainFlying: 你是割了么
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 用一个不知道什么东西从 JJ 里穿进去，然后把之前放进去的支架拖出来。
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 我没妹子, 你有老婆, 尼码还要我找!!!
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 我对你没兴趣，我对贵司的妹子才有兴趣。
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 肯定酸爽
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 我司没有妹子, 只有大姐
<luobo> RainFlying← 知乎上有你
<luobo> RainFlying← 那个人肯定是你
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 牛牛到处留情啊
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 其实没啥感觉，就有一点痛。上次那个才叫酸爽，激光在输尿管中发射，感觉就跟星球大战里的激光武器一样的音效。
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: ......
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 上次导尿管我自己拔的，拔出来的时候发现从 JJ 插进去将近 30 cm，拔出来的时候一管血。
<roylez> RainFlying: 您说啥？
<RainFlying> roylez: 说在医院的体验。
<roylez> RainFlying: ....
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 卧槽 这么长!!!
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 不过 411 医院的小护士们都很甜美热情。
<XiaMangHuo> RainFlying: 卧槽，你为神马总跟自己的jj过不去？
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 直接捅进去快到肾脏的啊。
<XiaMangHuo> RainFlying: 小护士们会照顾乃的jj？
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 听说帝都迎春花儿都开了？
<RainFlying> XiaMangHuo: 上次有的，不过就来消个毒而已。
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 0_0
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 没注意路边野花
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 乃不是骑车么？那你骑车的时候都注意啥？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 路边等出租和公交的妹子, 以及一路骂占用自行车道和逆行的傻逼
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 怒路不好不好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * QiongMangHuo 年终奖: 0
 * iMadper 年终奖: 一只小羊公仔
 * XiaMangHuo  年终奖: 0
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 帝都这两天太热了, 我回家就马上top off
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 跟你合租的是妹纸？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 我在自己房间里top off...
 * XiaMangHuo 突然想回学校读个研
 * XiaMangHuo 艹，又发错频道了
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 我想读个博
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 理论物理的, 等我财务自由就去读
<iMadper> 我只想remote了回学校图书馆或者实验室教小学妹c语言去.
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 乃没硕士咋读博
<MSErgo4K> 卧槽, 怎么用那个名字发的....
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 硕博连读啊
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你这个最难实现
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 博士, 小学没毕业都可以读的, 博士不要求入门学历
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 硕博连读要的分比说是低的.
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 连读比较难
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 别闹了...
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 会么？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 是的, 博士学位比较特殊
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 例如直博也没有硕士学位
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 现在的问题是, 导师愿意要硕博连读, 因为能跟自己很多年, 做很多项目/研究.
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 只是硕士的话, 跟两年就走了. 头一年打基础, 第二年出去实习...
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你拿本科文凭会有博导要你么？
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 但是学生们不愿意连读, 因为太多年了, 出来都28了才刚开始挣钱.
 * XiaMangHuo 不过想当年敝校原子物理年年招不满，指不定就能直接去读博
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 直博就是例子啊, 再说等我财务自由, 没有学位蹭听也可以
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: MSErgo4K 我土，木见过社会考生直博……
<lainme> XiaMangHuo: 现在是学生不愿意。老师都喜欢收的
<MSErgo4K> lainme: 正解.
<XiaMangHuo> lainme: 现在愿意读博的真这么少？
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 是啊...
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 国内外都这样...
<lainme> XiaMangHuo: 在国内读的很多都希望先读硕士，这样有退路。可以选择之后读博或者出国
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 很多出国读硕士的人, 考不上, 没办法, 只能出国读博了...
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 然后再想办法博转硕.
<XiaMangHuo> lainme: MSErgo4K 嗯…… 看来去读个博也不是不可以
<lainme> MSErgo4K: 这我倒见的不多，见过的转硕不少是读了好几年毕业不了
<MSErgo4K> lainme: 我见过, 学计算机, 模式识别方向, 读了两年, 转硕毕业. 然后重新开始读经济学的博士...
 * XiaMangHuo 再去读CS的研究僧是不是太low了……
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 去读个马列
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 读完干嘛？ 都不好意思说
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: å¼±.
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 去读个旅游管理.
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 或者历史.
<lainme> XiaMangHuo: 统计
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 历史这个我喜欢，我吉考古在国内数一数二啊，啊哈哈
<XiaMangHuo> lainme: 统计是做咩的？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 金融高帅富
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 读完又不能真去做金融……
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 口以
<lainme> XiaMangHuo: 可以啊。数学系不少人去
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 所以还是追求点终极意义吧
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 物理, 哲学什么的
<lainme> XiaMangHuo: 湍流
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这就是终极意义的？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 对我来说是
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 应该去哈佛 - 哈尔滨佛学院
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 哦米拖佛
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: MSErgo4K http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/370361.htm  到底卖了多少没说
<^k^> ⇪ : 首款Ubuntu手机首波已售罄_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 但是卖光了啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 服务器都jb了啊!
<QiongMangHuo> "进一步开抢还要等上个把两个月了。我们还要说明一下，所有 Ubuntu 手机订单在 3 月份之前是出不来货的"
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 嗯
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 没有年终奖发一个phone玩玩也好啊, 全公司才几百人嘛
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... 昂.
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 鸡肋一般的货啊，还不如买亲儿子自己刷
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 白送我不介意, 有亲儿子我才不会刷Ubuntu Touch
<palomino|working> 我上次把nexus5刷了\ubunt\u touch
<palomino|working> 结果...背光关不掉
<XiaMangHuo> palomino|working: 然后肿么办？
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 送我吧, 都坏了
<palomino|working> 晚上只好刷回去
<palomino|working> 什么应用都没有..没法用啊
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: MSErgo4K 好像现在有个比较重磅的telegram for ubuntu touch
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 坐等weixin
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 没可能的
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 没微信就没未来
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: sigh...
 * QiongMangHuo 啦啦啦啦啦 http://cartoon.tudou.com/bili_kiseiju#18
<QiongMangHuo> bilibili独占啊混蛋 我说上午acfun搜不到
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: telegram都有了，牛逼
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 其实qt浏览器组件加个手机版的网页也挺好
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: facebook啥的都能这么搞
<mikecao> 我很好奇一件事，国外罢工那几天有工资吗？
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 咩
<mikecao> 哦，那看来就是赚得多，不然哪有力气罢工。。
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 罢工成功, 最后达成协议就给工资了...
<mikecao> 额。。。
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 或者工资涨了就弥补损失了
<QiongMangHuo> mikecao: 看工会和雇主的协议了
 * QiongMangHuo 啪啦塞拖 parasite.... 日本人发音实在是太怪了
<lainme> 不好好上班看什么动画
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1739650
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 福州：两男子公厕搞基响声太大 路人报警 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 田村玲子死了...
<nyfair> lainme: 姐姐你居然也和壕一样看那个毁三观的东西
<lainme> QiongMangHuo: 我去年看完了漫画
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 漫画是小学时看得...
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 后来有刷了几遍
 * nyfair 老了，跟不上时代了
<lainme> nyfair: 不毁三观怎么看
<nyfair> 年轻人要健康向上
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 三观很正的动漫啊
<nyfair> 巴拉拉小魔仙超级棒
<nyfair> 雅贝大法好
<lainme> 最近看完了伊藤润二的
 * QiongMangHuo 男主哭了, 于是要和村野睡了么!!!!!
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 前天纠正一个妹子是巴啦啦而不是巴拉巴拉....
<nyfair> ==，伊藤润儿不是很多18x重口漫画么
<palomino|working> ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 从12.04到14.04，ibus即使更新后仍然吓我一跳啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468362 这是神马破烂道理，连12.04下的ibus都不如，越升级越烂？？ 更新前选择全拼却依然给双拼的结果还改不了，根本没法用，听说更新后会变好，于是更了。。结果发现不把拼音打全根
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 囡囡好棒
 * QiongMangHuo 果然是女博士
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 操作系统会主动中断某个程序的网络连接吗？如果那个程序连着网，但是好几个小时没收发包？
<jusss> nyfair:  palomino|working  会吗？
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我swapoff -a之后, 还是可以suspend to disk, 是说要销掉swap 分区才行, 只是卸载不够嘛?
<jusss> 如果一个程序长时间没收发包，会被操作系统中断网络连接吗？
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: hibernate的swap分区记录在initramfs里, 开机后就决定了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 明白了
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 相当于个内核参数 (好像是
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 恩, 大概明白了, 一知半解的明白了
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 要改swap的话 这个config改了重新生成initramfs就好
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu-12.04.5-alternate-i386出现问题，求大神帮忙~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468365 可以正常安装desktop版本，想安装alternate，但是出现问题了，求大神帮忙看下~谢谢了~~ 我的安装步骤： 1、U盘启动之后进入如下界面： 2、我选择中文简体，然后进入如下界面：
<^k^>  ─> <img src="http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=0c22d63ca40f4bfb8cd09e5c334e788f/ed83ba003af33a876770b9b
<XiaMangHuo> roylez: 扎西
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 的勒
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 阿弹幕
<roylez> XiaMangHuo: 粥抠蹄
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 有好事儿没
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 木有
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 我还没被裁员，算不算？
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 十八摸这次到底裁员了多少?
<XiaMangHuo> roylez: 扎西，还在热干面省嘛？
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 目标是11万
<roylez> XiaMangHuo: 是啊
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 后来不是说只搞几千人么
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: N+6? 羡慕
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 印度都裁了5万
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: pbc给3的据说不给钱直接走，我就是3
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<QiongMangHuo> http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2015-01-26/doc-iawzunex9374361.shtml
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ IBM否认裁员11万：仅裁不到1万 将结构调整|IBM|裁员|云计算_业界_新浪科技_新浪网
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 18摸的话能信？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 18摸的话能信？
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
 * XiaMangHuo 帝都的蓝天总算蔓延到盛京了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 注释了你刚说的那个, 还是能s4. 我update-initramfs过了.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: fstab去掉 另外重启试试
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.04为了安装opengl结果第一步安libgl1-mesa-dev就依赖关系出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468366 如题，apt-get: Code: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        有一些软件包无法
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 唔得
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 点解?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 那就不懂了...
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 莫非真是自己找一个swap...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 有可能, 反正只要是swap, 里面的数据就可以随便清空嘛
<sgo11> shadowsocks 最近一直被墙，间歇式抽风。GFW怎么做到的？有啥更好的方法？
<MSErgo4K> sgo11: https://github.com/hamo/fwall/
<sgo11> 刚才抽了10分钟风，现在又能用了。靠。[Errno 104] Connection reset by peer
<sgo11> MSErgo4K, 非常感谢，我去看看。
 * MSErgo4K 求升职加薪remote!
 * QiongMangHuo 只求中间那个
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 只要有一个满足也行啊, 对我来说
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 今天的活儿干完了, 发了3+1+1个patches
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 升职有用?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 活儿多了钱不多, 搞毛
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 升职不涨工资的?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 那就是两个满足了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 也对.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 或者给我remote也行啊
<palomino|working> 哦,我只要加薪就行
 * palomino|working 好几年没变了
 * happyaron 求加薪
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 本周到下周切换默认输入法，MIR已经approve了
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: ^^
<palomino|working> :o happyaron
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 卧槽? sogou不是free的也可以?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 切换成fcitx。。。
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 赞!@
<palomino|working> 昨天今天 sogo\u连崩2次...
<happyaron> palomino|working: /var/crash 下有core么
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 后续就是进restricted了
<palomino|working> 无
<palomino|working> 昨天用的还是37
<palomino|working> 然后升级了一下
<palomino|working> 今天又..
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 装个whoopsie和apport吧
<happyaron> palomino|working: 有core文件我才能知道怎么奔溃的啊
<palomino|working> apport好像有啊..
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 执行 sogou-diag, 是不是立刻生成一个core文件?
<palomino|working> whoopsie也有...
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 不是
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> .
<XiaMangHuo> happyaron: 升级过群晖的firmware不？ 这货4.0升5.0有压力不？
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 没有
<happyaron> XiaMangHuo: 前几天升级了VNX的……
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/317979
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 渣渣鞋
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你又解毒... 我现在只有一双便鞋一双羽毛球鞋...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: mizuno
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: mizuno rider 18
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 请.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你得说个我能买得起的
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 国内五百多
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你这个海淘都410了啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 请 cherrot 出来现身说法
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%9F%E3%82%BA%E3%83%8E-MIZUNO-RIDER-J1GC1403-%E3%83%9B%E3%83%AF%E3%82%A4%E3%83%88%C3%97%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF/dp/B00EUSDF1Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423727426&sr=8-1&keywords=mizuno+rider+17
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo:
<MSErgo4K> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%B9%E3%83%8E%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-%E3%83%92%E3%83%83%E3%83%97%E3%83%97%E3%83%AD%E3%83%86%E3%82%AF%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC-%E3%83%92%E3%83%83%E3%83%97%E3%83%91%E3%83%83%E3%83%89-%E9%98%B2%E6%B0%B4%E9%98%B2%E9%9B%AA%E3%82%B9%E3%83%9E%E3%83%9B%E3%82%B1%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9-%E8%86%9D%E3%82%B5%E3%83%9D%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BB%E3%83%83/dp/B00FXLQ3NE/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1423727426&sr=8-11&keywords=mizuno+rider+
<QiongMangHuo> 0_0
<MSErgo4K> JOHNNIE WALKER <- 谁给翻译成约翰走路了?
<sgo11> happyaron, 你是 sogou 开发吗？ 我这 1% 的概率 cpu core 100% 占用。需要reboot才能解决问题。
<happyaron> sgo11: 求复现方法，或100%时的core dump
<MSErgo4K> sgo11: 不用reboot. 一直等着, 过半个小时就恢复了.
<sgo11> happyaron, 如果有复现方法，我就不会说 1% 的概率了。。。 core dump 不知道从哪取。 /var/crash ? 我看看之前的是否还有记录。
<MSErgo4K> sgo11: 我比较好奇你用的什么WM?
<sgo11> MSErgo4K, 你确定？半个小时我cpu都烧掉了吧？
<sgo11> MSErgo4K, lxde
<MSErgo4K> sgo11: 风扇没坏, 会烧掉?
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 你要是能复现也给我收集core
<happyaron> gdb attach -p $PID
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 我gdb一旦attach上去, 键盘就失灵.
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 切换到其他终端操作
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 开screen 去attach
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 昂...
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 好.
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 我们都这么干的你以为呢……
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 我以为是键盘坏了
<happyaron> lol
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 真的, 那天吓死我了
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 一用gdb attach, 键盘就坏
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 吓得我再也不敢了
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 键盘好贵好贵的
<happyaron> ......
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<sgo11> happyaron, 如果需要出问题的时候，才能收集。那只能等到下次了。如果要加一个期限的话，我希望是一万年。
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<happyaron> sgo11: 嗯呢
<sgo11> happyaron, 要哪个PID的？ sogou-qimpanel-watchdog or sogou-qimpanel %U ?
<happyaron> sgo11: fcitx
<sgo11> happyaron, ok, got it.
<MSErgo4K> sgo11: 哪个100%就收集哪个嘛
<sgo11> MSErgo4K, 聪明。我记得是 fcitx，搜狗输入法使用了不到一年，出现了大概10次这个问题。
<MSErgo4K> https://epay.bmac.com.cn/permanage/   nnnd, 公交充值不支持非ie啊
<gfxmode> MSErgo4K: 支持宝好像也要支持充公交卡了，如果手机有NFC的话
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: 貌似已经支持了?
<gfxmode> MSErgo4K: 已经支持了，可以刷出卡里的余额，但某些地方的卡还不能充钱
<gfxmode> MSErgo4K: 我有深圳、武汉、上海的交通卡，都可以刷出余额，但充不了钱
<MSErgo4K> gf
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: 我...
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: 哦...
<MSErgo4K> gfxmode: 你公交卡真多..
<QiongMangHuo> gfxmode: 拜到处都有家的壕
<gebjgd> sgo11, 别用sogou就好了
<sgo11> gebjgd, 哪个更好？貌似搜狗词汇量最大，好像还支持云数据库。手机上是这样，PC上不清楚。我以前一直用scim，但是词汇量太小。
<gebjgd> sgo11, googlepinyin
<sgo11> 我记得scim可以打出章子怡来，但是范冰冰就打不出来了。
<gebjgd> sgo11, 输入法用什么云
<gebjgd> sgo11, 为什么要打出她们的名字
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 白胖萌你打中文太少没有发言权
<QiongMangHuo> sgo11: sogou
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, ...
<sgo11> gebjgd, googlepinyin 啥时候出了ubuntu版本？
<gebjgd> sgo11, 你好闭塞
<gebjgd> sgo11, 用了不知道多少年了
<gebjgd> sgo11, 2009年开始就有了
<sgo11> gebjgd, 我很少打中文。
<sgo11> 我2014年刚从scim 转到 sogou
<gebjgd> sgo11, scim 那东西早就死了
<sgo11> gebjgd, 之前一直在用。
<gebjgd> sgo11, 话说你用的什么发行版  竟然默认上scim
<sgo11> gebjgd, 我都是装英文系统，然后自己手动安装输入法。
<sgo11> gebjgd, 没在安装过程选过中文
<sgo11> gebjgd, fcitx-googlepinyin or ibus-googlepinyin ? 推荐哪个？
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 我记得Ubuntu 8.04时候是scim
<gebjgd> sgo11, 一样  向来为了速度和体验上fcitx
<happyaron> sgo11: fcitx-googlepinyin + fcitx-module-cloudpinyin
<sgo11> happyaron, gebjgd 感谢，感谢。
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: MSErgo4K 今天早上的... http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:40ae84485bd8ec98d36850ac003021e2
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 发点https的链接
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 你这让上班族多不踏实
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 有道理
<XiaMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽，卧轨了？
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: .
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 太文艺了啊
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 文艺?
<QiongMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 这人没留时间空隙, 抱着必死的心啊
<sgo11> 为什么不熏碳死？搞这么疼做什么。
<QiongMangHuo> sgo11: 要是我就吸毒high到死
<sgo11> QiongMangHuo, high死 比 碳死 好受。懂得享受。
<QiongMangHuo> sgo11: 泻泻
<sgo11> 总之，这人死的方法不对。
<sgo11> 要是想引起轰动，就应该带几个走，也不应该这样。就自己疼了。
<gfxmode> http://news.163.com/photoview/00AP0001/84468.html?from=ph_ss#p=AHUERJLI00AP0001
<gfxmode> 这个女的死的更冤，她应该带她的仇家走的
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 把你的/etc/os-release贴下
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, Debian Sid的
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: PRETTY_NAME="Debian GNU/Linux 8 (jessie)"
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 。。。 这不是testing么
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: base包用得jessie嘛
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 你用的是混源？
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 没混
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 靠  这么不干脆
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 没有sid这个releasea
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 没有sid这个release啊
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: sid里的东西是为下版release服务的
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 如果我把所有的源都改成sid的 /etc/os-release都是jessie?
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 考虑是否从testing去sid呢
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 对
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 很好
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 如果等jessie变成了stable了呢
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, /etc/os-release会显示什么
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 北京office呢!!!!
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: "chihchun: 庆祝#ubuntu手机#发行，请台北办公室同事吃下午茶啦！"
<luobo> 有谁用过buf_init
<luobo> 这个函数
<freeflying_> By MangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 1号地铁线死了2人？
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我又吃不到...
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 被西瓜籽儿硌了下牙龈 痛惨了
<nyfair> 民主墨西哥从不禁毒，吸不吸毒贩不贩毒那都是人民自己的权利，与政府何干？全世界也就只有种花这么一个奇葩国家禁毒吧，禁的不是毒，是人权，是民主！
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: ...
<gfxmode> nyfair: ...
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 等我去北京沒問題阿 XD
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 截屏留作证据
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 我可以请大家喝楼下的台湾珍珠奶茶
<QiongMangHuo> chihchun: 一人发个bq手机
<chihchun> QiongMangHuo: 嘈，这坑有点大
<chihchun> XD
<nyfair> 老司机们过节干什么啊
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 啊? 有手机发?!!
<chihchun> 冤枉阿~~~~
 * MSErgo4K 要我说, 欧美员工每人发一个bq, 中华区每人发一个mx4. 
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 德国禁毒的…
<chihchun> 歐美虧了...
<gebjgd> MSErgo4K, 想的太美了
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 发个手机, 难道不是赚了?
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: 只不过比中华区少赚一点点啦, 没人会在乎的~
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: bq算毛，应该没人发一个orange box
<chihchun> XiaMangHuo: orange box好阿！我想要
<alvin_rxg> orange box 算个毛，每个人发一个 vertu
<MSErgo4K> chihchun: XiaMangHuo: 你们两个醒一醒
<gebjgd> orange box是什么
<MSErgo4K> gebjgd: 是一个装橙子的箱子.
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 所以德国不民主啊，你看最近不是被美国爸爸点名批评了
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 荷兰也禁毒… 大麻之外的都禁
<nyfair> 河南什么时候民主过？
<alvin_rxg> 哦，他们是独裁的
<gebjgd> MSErgo4K, 不如thinkpad T本子更有吸引力 必须fullhd分辨率
<MSErgo4K> gebjgd: 手里好多T550 T450
<MSErgo4K> gebjgd: 觉得还行吧.
<MSErgo4K> gebjgd: 没多好.
<chihchun> 我要買新的 thinkpad x series, x250 好失望阿阿阿
<gebjgd> chihchun, x系列没意义
<gebjgd> chihchun, 必须t系列 fullhd屏幕
<gfxmode> 你们都是壕
<TreeTop> thinkpad在西欧卖的好贵
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 就是贵啊
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 可以上二手的
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 联想终于在国外卖的比大清国贵了 :P
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 哈哈
<chihchun> gebjgd: T 好重阿....
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 有专门的商店买二手thinkpad
<gebjgd> chihchun, 有车不怕
 * chihchun 每隔 20 个月换一台 thinkpad x
 * chihchun 是个背包客。
<gebjgd> chihchun, x的屏幕太小  太不爽了
<TreeTop> gebjgd: thinkpad 我发现是拉美同事的最爱，他们自己的电脑都喜欢用那个
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 说是对linux兼容好，接口还丰富
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 键盘  感觉 工作就是不一样
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 键盘感觉和水果骚尼他们的差不多嘛，不过比戴尔的舒服，还有那个PackardBell,Acer, 键盘和屏幕一样惨不忍睹
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 谁说的  tp的键盘感觉完全不一样
<gebjgd> TreeTop, sony键盘和水果的键盘太渣了
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 能适应那个的都是不讲究的人
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 挺有特色的，但是个人觉得让人疲劳的时间跟水果骚尼的键盘差不多
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 一般三四个小时得休息一下手 :S
<TreeTop> 如果不出门，这些电脑都放在dock上，也不用他们的键盘
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 受不了苹果的软件和硬件   品味太高  无法消受
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 骚尼的也不错嘛，就是现在好像不卖了，黄了 :S
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 前辈听说现在哪里能团购个龙芯电脑吗？
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 想弄个送给一个狂热的自由软件爱好者，圆他一个用Richard Stallman同款电脑的夙愿  :P
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 正好  我的正想出手 50欧包邮  debian已经装好了
<TreeTop> :D
<TreeTop> 这么好
<TreeTop> 是那个么？  http://www.muylinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Robo-Stallman-portatil.jpeg
<TreeTop> gebjgd:   ^_^
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 显然不是  你说的那个型号 贵些
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 那是哪款呢？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, http://www.lemote.com/en/products/Notebook/2010/0310/112.html
<TreeTop> 这个也是白色的那个嘛 :)
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 我要订个
<happyaron> 国产操作系统的root用户符号想必是☭了 RT @ruanyf: 看到一句妙语：Unix是唯一一个地方，美元符号 $ 表示没有特权。
<jusss> gebjgd: GNU/Linux OS and free free software
<jusss>  
<jusss> gebjgd: free free software
<jusss> gebjgd: 怎么感觉还不如eeepc ...
<jusss> RainFlying: 你行割礼了？疼不疼
<onlylove> lainme: 你没事去惹那个疯子做啥
<win7x> hello
<win7x> exit
<lainme> onlylove: 没事做就顺手移了
<onlylove> lainme: 你不知道那货戳不得，在贴吧被删帖说别人权限狗
<onlylove> lainme: 不过这样也好，说不准哪天他觉得这边也权限，自己就走了
<lainme> onlylove: 其实他可以自己开个贴吧，爱发什么就发什么
<jusss> onlylove: 214快到了
<jiero> lainme onlylove  都回家了吗？
<kandu> yunfan: 深圳这边人也不错啊，找了个茶室喝了两泡，走时要结帐，老板都给免了。
<lainme> jiero: 还没呢
<onlylove> jiero: 没
<onlylove> jusss: 到就到呗，和我没关系
<jiero> kandu:  呃。为啥呢。你是神秘人？
<luobo> o(^▽^)o
<jiero> 噢。
<kandu> jiero: 不知道啊
<luobo> :jiero
<jusss> kandu: 两泡，我们这只有说一种事情时才把泡这么用，你猜是是什么事情
<jiero> 2月14日。呃。突然发现是周六呀。
<jiero> jusss:  不记得有后不跟的。
<jusss> onlylove: 约ex去hotel或motel
 * jiero 都不知道有 ex 哈~
<luobo> 哈哈
<luobo> 不怕挨揍吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我没ex
<onlylove> 煮萝卜汤
<luobo> (╹ڡ╹ )
<jusss> onlylove: 我好像有人教教我怎么用python写个telnet
<luobo> 怎么写
 * jiero 和 onlylove  握手：昨天看到一朋友写 “你还记得喜欢到不行的感觉吗”；回“让我敞开心扉不再关上”
<jusss> 不会呀
<gfxmode> jusss: Socket可以实现telnet
<luobo> http://p4.music.126.net/v4bz_3eU4-jajnwc9NqcoQ==/212205744178198.jpg?param=640y300
<jusss> gfxmode: 那种交互模式可以？telnet可以用sqlcmd进sql的交互环境，据说是什么管道通信，你能告诉我怎么写吗？
<jusss> luobo: 这是你吗？这么猥琐的大叔
<luobo> 那个人你不知道吗
<jusss> 不知道
<luobo> 孙海英 会演戏还会搞摇滚
<jusss> 没关注过天朝的唱歌的和演戏的
<luobo> 哈哈 其实那个人叫谢天笑
<luobo> http://music.163.com/song?id=25731673 听听
<alvin_rxg> Title: 不会改变 - 谢天笑（谢天笑与冷血动物） - 网易云音乐 (@ 163.com)
<jusss> 其实我倒是很喜欢民谣，可惜天朝没有呀，美国的搞摇滚的以前都是搞民谣的
<luobo> 赵雷的民谣
<luobo> 宋东野的这些 挺多的
<jiero> ...
 * jiero 今天想给快递员设计东西的时候，发现一个奇特的事情，几乎无数人借到快递。但是快递竟然不送广告。除了顺丰。
<jiero> 好奇怪。
<jiero> 为啥快递不传递广告呢。
<luobo> 商业广告吗
<jiero> luobo: 。不论啥广告
<jusss> jiero: 用户不接收怎么办？投诉怎么办
<luobo> jiero:111
<jiero> jusss:  您。。。灵活点行不行。。。
<jusss> jiero: 你是真的嫌弃天朝的小广告少呀
<jiero> jusss:  。。。和你没话说。
<jusss> jiero: 灵活点，打客服投诉，我用快递我是交了费的，你还发小广告，看电视收费，电视还放广告就很不合理，当然看优酷是免费的，放广告正常
<jiero>  jusss  。。。你脑袋里就发广告纸这一种广告方式么！！
<jiero> jusss: 傻吧。
<jusss> 国外小广告那么少，那票子老外都受不了小广告
<luobo> 还有哪种
<jusss> 同问
<jusss> jiero: 你打算把广告打印你衣服上吗？
<jusss> 或者脸上
<jusss> 然后每个看到你的人，都被强制性的观看了小广告
<jiero> jusss: 。。。随意拉。。。
 * luobo slaps jiero around a bit with a large trout
<jusss> 小心别人告你公共场所行为不检
<lainme> jiero: 快递包装上印广告？
 * jiero thrown a rock knocked luobo off from Screen.
<jiero> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jusss> lainme: 那快递费能少出点吗？
<jiero> lainme:  也可以呀。
<jusss> ofan: yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jiero> lainme:  我只是到好奇，是不是中国的广告很不喜欢黑白的，只喜欢彩色的。
<jusss> jiero: 黑白是办丧事用的
<jiero> jusss: 。好吧，我错了。报纸是用来办丧事的。
<jiero> 几乎所有的书都是用来办丧失的。
<luobo> 哈哈
<luobo> 你们较劲挺逗的
<jusss> jiero: 你还是ignore我吧
<jiero> ...
<jusss> 我客户端没法记住上次的ignore
<jiero> ...
<jusss> 还是你ignore我比较现实
<jiero> 好吧
<jusss> thanks :)
<jiero> 有来到这里了。
<jiero> 又一次。
 * jiero 经常忽视掉左右手问题。。。导致有时候觉得和别人习惯不协调。。。我两只手都可以键盘鼠标。开瓶刷牙吃饭。。。
<jusss> good
<jussshshhshs> hsbhs
<jussshshhshs> hshhsbbd
<jussshshhshs> bsbhs
<jussshshhshs> bsbbs
<onlylove> jussshshhshs: 张嘴吃药
<jiero> onlylove:  喂药。先生
<gfxmode> Linux居然可以装bcloud客户端上百度网盘，那么我再也不用装utorrent了
<cherrot> test
<cherrot> test
<onlylove> cherrot: tset
<onlylove> cherrot: 小K不在
<gfxmode> onlylove: 今天一天都没有解析url
<onlylove> gfxmode:  alvin_rxg 这只在啊
<cherrot> onlylove, 发现了
<cherrot> www.infoq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: InfoQ: Software Development News, Videos & Books (@ infoq.com)
 * cherrot 摸摸 alvin_rxg 的狗头
<onlylove> cherrot: 小心人带上帽子
<cherrot> onlylove, lol
<gfxmode> onlylove: 嗯嗯，看见解析url了
<gfxmode> 我明天放假回家哦，今晚睡不着
<gfxmode> 试下url，http://t.co/FRLoY2MfLl
<cherrot> gfxmode, 看你很面生的样子
<gfxmode> cherrot: 嗯，不常上IRC
<cherrot> gfxmode, soga ~
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 而且还是root党
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 赞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, sl510 120欧元 值么
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-13
<yunfan> kandu: 你居然去了深圳
<gfxmode> yunfan: 我也在深圳呀
<yunfan> gfxmode: 只是说他居然去了而已
<yunfan> gfxmode: 你在深圳做硬件？
<gfxmode> yunfan: no
<yunfan> gfxmode: 那你做什么的
<gfxmode> yunfan: 做售后呀
<yunfan> gfxmode: 那不是很清闲？
<yunfan> 而且好多女同事
<gfxmode> yunfan: nop，天天电话过来，要跑现场。一年到头，没几天在深圳的
<luobo> kk呢？
<BuMangHuo> dropbox 的这个新的托盘图标咋这样了
<sgo11> 昨天有人推荐谷歌拼音后，可以安装使用。但是我发现，为什么打字时第二个选项永远是　２...　？　为何？
<sgo11> 比如：打“你”这个字，选项是：　１，你　２... 3，拟　４，尼　５，呢
<iMadper> sgo11: 你装了云拼音的插件了吧?
<iMadper> sgo11: 删了就好了
<sgo11> iMadper, 对，是装了。因为被墙的原因吗？
<iMadper> sgo11: 是不是墙我不知道.
<sgo11> iMadper, 好的，谢谢了。如果因为被墙，知道链接后，找个mirror可能更好些。有空我抓下包研究下吧。现在是没空研究这个了。多谢。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我会写匿名函数的递归了，哇咔咔
<jusss> ((lambda (g x y z)
<jusss> 	    (if (eq z 0) y (funcall g g y (+ x y) (- z 1))))
<jusss>       (lambda (g x y z)
<jusss> 	    (if (eq z 0) y (funcall g g y (+ x y) (- z 1)))) 0 1 1000000)
<jusss> 	
<chongwish> jusss: 好厉害啊~~~
<jusss> chongwish: 我只是知道怎么把递归函数改成匿名递归函数的步骤，还不明白为啥这样改，
<gfxmode_> jusss: 我觉得lambda表达式不容易读懂
<jusss> gfxmode_: 那只是个通用格式而已， f(x)=x+1 换成lambda就是 lambda x.x+1
<jusss> 直接把函数名去了，函数表达式就是lambda term
<jusss> 不过我也不理解alpha beta eta转变什么的，中文的wiki写的太让人难以理解，英文的虽然很详细但是英语差看着也费力，:(
<jusss> 我是看着Anonymous recursion这个条目上的例子知道怎么把递归函数改成匿名递归函数的步骤
<gfxmode> jusss: 建议你多了解点技术，语言上的东西都是次要的呀
<jusss> f(x)= ... (f x)   f1(z,x)= ... (z x)   f2(x)=(f1 f x)然后变成f1(z,x)=...(z z x) f2(x)=(f1 f1 x)然后用f1替换掉f2并展开f1就是匿名函数的递归
<yunfan> gfxmode: 刚好可以去外地泡妞
<yunfan> gfxmode: 打一炮换个地方
<gfxmode_> yunfan: 收拾行李，回家咯～～～～～～～～～～～～
<yunfan> gfxmode_: 呵呵 我明天回家
<iMadper> 大家都放假了吧?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 今天上午有事想找你来着
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不过觉得你应该不在线.. 就没找你
<BuMangHuo> 摆平了？
<BuMangHuo> 微信在线的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那个passport, 340刀了!!!
<BuMangHuo> 那么难看
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 两千块钱了
<BuMangHuo> 还是 q30 啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: q30?? 啥时候出?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: q20我就想买了...
<BuMangHuo> 不对，就是 q20
<BuMangHuo> 我记错了
<BuMangHuo> 要买黑莓就 Q20 吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: q20好啊, 就是贵.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 等199刀了在说
<BuMangHuo> 恩
<BuMangHuo> 我那天担心回家被问问题的问题，在我回家第一天就发生了
<BuMangHuo> 一个八杆子打不着的亲戚，问我“今年挣了多少钱啊..."
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你可以胡说一个数啊.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 比如说, 我今年攒下了2000块钱, 人家就不好意思管你借钱了啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我没研究清楚他是想借钱还是想鄙视我
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那是不容易回答.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你可以以攻为守.
<BuMangHuo> 所以没敢乱说，就说，今年给几个妹子花了十来万了，哎
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，我就进攻了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 想不被鄙视, 还不能让她们借钱, 就得说, 我真的很多, 但是都花了
<BuMangHuo> 他也不敢问妹子了，如果借钱就说花完了，如果不借，那一年10万的消费在我们这边还是比较高的
<cuihao> 学习了
<BuMangHuo> 我就想不明白那些货这种问题怎么问出口的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你是哪年的? 89?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: .
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂. 在你家那边该结婚了吧? 这个难道不是更复杂的问题?
<BuMangHuo> 不复杂，就说现在有两个妹子，正不知道怎么选呢，而且房子首付还差一点点儿
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 好牛
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 你是不止两个妹子吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 教科书级别的回答
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 他们没完没了的问很烦人
<iMadper> happyaron: 他全款买房都行, 怎么会差首付
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 说不止两个会更烦对不对
<happyaron> iMadper: 对 BuMangHuo 关心的不是钱，你看他讲了这么多教科书还没get到点，差评
<iMadper> lol~
<BuMangHuo> ………………
<BuMangHuo> 求别黑
<happyaron> 他什么时候差过钱差过妹子，只是觉得神烦而已
<BuMangHuo> 大过年的
<happyaron> 好吧。。。
<BuMangHuo> momo happyaron
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 教科书一样的回答，在中国平息一切争端可用的四个字
<BuMangHuo> 有些人真的不好对付，她问这问那真的就是为了把他儿子拿出来炫耀
<happyaron> 那就让他炫耀呗
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 我让她回家吵架不好么
<happyaron> 你狠。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 蛤蟆呢，pkgbuild还没给我
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥的pkgbuild?
<BuMangHuo> 她回家就教育她儿子，你看人 BuMangHuo，两个妹子，一个妹子家里付首付，一个妹子家里给装修
<happyaron> iMadper: sogoupinyin的
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 牛逼
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦, hamo回家了啊.
<happyaron> iMadper: o
<happyaron> iMadper: 他这么早就回家了
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂, 周二就走了.
<iMadper> happyaron: fel不负责打包?
<happyaron> iMadper: 不啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 好吧... 我暂时没机会用回arch.. 等 hamo动手吧.
<happyaron> 没事那个不急
<iMadper> 昂.
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 你还不过年？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 过不过年除了回家跟老人在一起外还有啥区别
<happyaron> 所以就老老实实回去出苦力好了
 * happyaron 仍然站在工作第一线
 * happyaron 2014年一天年假都没用
 * iMadper 同上
 * happyaron 也是醉了
 * iMadper 而且我还是在公司里工作!
<happyaron> iMadper: 你不是陪人去医院用过pto么
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦, 对!
<iMadper> happyaron: 你不说我都忘了.
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 但是那天更累啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 不只是工作, 还是战斗啊那天!
<happyaron> 不知道啊，我只在这里看到一群说你肯定是陪妹子去医院的
<iMadper> happyaron: sigh...
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 你不是还在工作么
<happyaron> iMadper: 看来是真的咯？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 午休好伐
<BuMangHuo> 其实吧
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 已经给我司加拿大人挖好坑了
<iMadper> happyaron: 是啊, 去医院投简历, 一天去了五六家.
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。
<MSErgo4K> 卧槽, 怎么又用那个名字说这些东西了...
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 壕 dd 们明年带我进贵司吧 MSErgo4K
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: lol
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 没问题啊.
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 我来投简历
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: c++写不写?
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我帮你投, 我还认识人家面试的人
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 对，要写C++的
<BuMangHuo> 过了年再说
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 我也认识，
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 我给你投UE】
<BuMangHuo> 就会玩儿C 啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: python的话, 给你投ue. c++的话, 投我们大组.
<adam8157> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<BuMangHuo> 最近对多意词用的轻车熟路啊
<BuMangHuo> momo QiongMangHuo
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: c++我也能给你投ue
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: go狼
<BuMangHuo> C 有出路么
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: go狼我投不了
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 利益均沾
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: c求ue
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... ... ... 不要脸!
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: golang求cdo!
<BuMangHuo> lol
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: c求ue
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我投不了转组啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你也上班来了啊
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 给jd就行
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 忙半天了都
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 转租的事情我们自己解决
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 去做unity哦
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: c咩? 还是golang?
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: mir/unity team几乎都要把我组抽干了
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: Cpp
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: cpp啊... 找别人...
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 我智商不够
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你现在不是也是golang玩家么
<BuMangHuo> 还有你 MSErgo4K
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还没熟练呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 等我把leetcode用golang刷一遍再说
<BuMangHuo> 难道够狼这货只有 hamo 这样聪明的才能玩？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我啊, 我的golang没系统学过, 就是看了看人家代码然后就开始写了. 没啥水平的.
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 完全比不过 QiongMangHuo 这种系统化学习的大牛
<BuMangHuo> 拜大牛 QiongMangHuo
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: http://hackerrank.com/   这个
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你看看?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你聪明, 看了代码就会写
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 里面的题都很精致, 而且支持golang.
<BuMangHuo> 你们忙，我出门置办年货去了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 北京的就是牛
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 啊？
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 先刷leetcode再说
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 没事，在家的就是牛
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: leetcode你又不知道自己有没有写对... 白刷...
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 乐意 哼
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> 对了，如果别人非问到底，那我告诉他们我是娶身材好的那个呢还是家里有钱的那个呢？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 答还没想好
<BuMangHuo> 恩，靠谱
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 身材好的
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你就说, 你在办理移民.
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 打算入籍马尔代夫
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 就可以娶两个了
<BuMangHuo> 咦
<BuMangHuo> 这个办法哦
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 然后说在马尔代夫买别墅还差几十万
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 谁问你你就让谁支援你一点儿就是了
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 如果真的借给你, 你就存余额包, 一年之后还他本金.
<BuMangHuo> lol
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不借给你也没啥大不了的
<BuMangHuo> 这个办法好
<BuMangHuo> NND，昨天还去市长办公室喝茶
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 市长怕你斩老乡?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 没有，家里被停暖气
<BuMangHuo> 好多人去了，市长跑路了
<BuMangHuo> 抓住了个秘书
<BuMangHuo> 发微博我怕寻衅兹事
<z0x010> hi
<z0x010> what
<MSErgo4K> .
<happyaron> 啊晚上有土豪请饭，好赞
<z0x010> :-D
<z0x010> 问个问题， 桌面上的图标大小在哪里调
<z0x010> 有知道的不
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 贵组下午一点来都算早的....
<jusss> "<BuMangHuo> 对了，如果别人非问到底，那我告诉他们我是娶身材好的那个呢还是家里有钱的那个呢？" 娶家里有钱且身材好的
<z0x010>  什么跟什么呀
<jusss> 要不先娶有钱的，然后你就有钱了，然后再娶身材好的 :)
<z0x010> soga  在交流这个问题。。。。。
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 那我这种, 真是太敬业了.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 必须加薪
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 是啊!
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 利益均沾
<jusss> python版的匿名递归 (lambda g,x,y,z: y if z==0 else g(g,y,x+y,z-1))((lambda g,x,y,z: y if z==0 else g(g,y,x+y,z-1)),0,1,100) :)
<maplebeats> jusss: 好厉害
<maplebeats> 求娶一个有钱的
<jusss> maplebeats: 娶你们老马的女儿吧
<maplebeats> jusss: 好语音
<maplebeats> s/语音/主意
<maplebeats> 我的jekyll博客被github关了
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 请允悲
<maplebeats> 怎么办
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 哦 是马化腾 我以为马云
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 你那博客万年不更新, 首页都说自己坏了, 关了就关了吧
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 我也很无奈啊
 * maplebeats 以前还是自己兴趣写blog，现在都是政治任务给公司内部发文章
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 看哥的heroku怎样? 免费挂两年了都 http://adam8157.info/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Adam's (@ adam8157.info)
<maplebeats> 我也可以挂？
<maplebeats> 挂啊
<maplebeats> 我的域名啥时候到期，我得去续费了感觉
<z0x010> 我这里打不开。。。。
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: renew是续费的意思吗？
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 是
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 续费5年怎么要400块钱
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 略贵
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: http://domainpricemonitor.com/domain-coupon.aspx
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domain Coupons - Feb 2015 - mobile APP and website (@ domainpricemonitor.com)
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 不过也差不多
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 我因为博客赚过几千块, 所以还是很值得
<maplebeats> QiongMangHuo: 怎么赚的
<QiongMangHuo> maplebeats: 有人看我博客找我推荐, 拿到入职奖励...
<maplebeats> 我都快亏出si了
<luobo> QiongMangHuo← 我擦，你这么厉害
<luobo> QiongMangHuo← 那还是换个nick吧
<luobo> QiongMangHuo← 这个多不好
<QiongMangHuo> luobo: 你认识我的, /whois 看看我是谁
<QiongMangHuo> luobo: 就是穷, 挺好
<adam_magic_pack> luobo: 不过换换也就换换
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 好贵
<maplebeats> 好烦
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 求帮续费
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 我都穷得一年一年续费...
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 我把域名卖你吧
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 我也是一年一年的续- -
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: ...
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 那kk呢
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 怎么跪了？
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 你们有年终奖吗？
<luobo> 你们过年都什么时候放假？
<maplebeats> 今天
<maplebeats> 晚上
<luobo> 好吧，我们是国家节假日
<maplebeats> luobo: 我是请假
<luobo> 想早回，就请假
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 咩
<luobo> 一般都有年终奖的
<luobo> 据我所知
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 刚差点被吐痰音恶心吐了
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: lol~
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: hackerrank的题有点儿难... 我这种算法渣渣难受死了
<adam_magic_pack> luobo: 我们没有 所以穷忙活
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 那我也是
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 我很没有，只有点购物卡
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 贵司都放假了啊
<freeflying> 爽啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 没啊.
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 我在office写代码呢
<chongwish> 卖卖卖
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: http://sports.163.com/15/0213/09/AIARLMAB00051CCL.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 英超被侵犯数排行榜:切尔西天王造74次犯规居首_网易体育 (@ 163.com)
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 大腿的排名
<huntxu> 很合理
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 被侵犯次数 =,= 英超赛场yoooooo
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 有啥新游戲玩嗎
<MSErgo4K> iIlL10Oo: ruby里面, array的delete_at之后返回的是被删除的数字, 有没有办法返回删除之后的array'啊?
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 不玩游戏的路过...
<chongwish> huntxu: dota2
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: arrayA - arrayA.delete_at(x) 怎麽樣
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 不行
<jiero> huntxu: 自己摆放泥巴阵地。
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 比如我有多个元素是3, 你这样删除的不是指定位置的
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 数组里面有重复元素.
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 那做兩個切片加起來怎麽樣
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: ç´¯...
<huntxu> 我覺得挺合理的啊
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 尤其是delete_at(边界值)的时候很麻烦.
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 要考虑不少东西的.
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 沒有in place的函數麽
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: a[0..x-1] + a[x+1..-1], 如果x是0就毁了.
<huntxu> jiero: 對，游戲還是問你靠譜
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 我就是想知道, 才来问 iIlL10Oo 啊.
<jiero> huntxu:  ...
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 游戏的话, 玩Besiege, 神作.
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 其實我不知道，我就是亂入一下
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 我看出来了啊.
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 好貴，7刀
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 但是真的是神作!
<huntxu> 還是買xbox便宜
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 买了xbox, 游戏还是要钱啊
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 但是不愁挑選游戲啊
<huntxu> 因為總共就那幾個
 * huntxu 索尼給我錢，讓我黑微軟
 * jiero 还是我简单，反正一切要先付钱的游戏都不在选择范畴
<chongwish> huntxu: 说的微软需要你黑才会黑的样子，好厉害啊～～～
<huntxu> chongwish: 生面孔，誰的馬甲還是新來的？
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  huntxu  还是 85% 以上的黑巧克力好吃，不甜
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: unknown
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: 八成是黑猫
<chongwish> huntxu: 我天天看着你，你居然这么说我= - =
<jiero> chongwish:  你回答我一个问题，你喜欢 huntxu  吗？
<huntxu> 黑毛不是應該是 MSErgo4K 用同一個ip的嗎
<BuMangHuo> 他回家了
<huntxu> 那一定是黑貓了
<huntxu> jiero: 100%的怎麽樣
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  ... 什么时候钻出你来了。
<chongwish> jiero: 黑猫是谁？
<jiero> chongwish: 警长
<chongwish> jiero: 那我的白鸽在哪里？
<BuMangHuo> chongwish: 在天一家
<jiero> chongwish: 。。。你吃了白鸽，所以被拿走了警长证件发配人间。
<chongwish> BuMangHuo: 我竟无言以对
<BuMangHuo> lol
<chongwish> jiero:好像很有道理的样子^-^
 * adam_magic_pack 写了二十分钟文档, 回来就看不懂你们说什么了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  我来了就这效果对吧。
 * jiero 翻滚 adam_magic_pack
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 因为用的日本vpn, hackerrank直接给我名字后面挂了个日本国旗... nnnnd
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 回头看.
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 不要敏感, 可能表示你period
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: hackerrank的题真赞.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 一堆印度佬刷这些题
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 发现外地工作土著好爽, 和人流反向, 机票便宜得要死
 * adam_magic_pack 看到这首歌就果断调小了音量... John Lennon - Kiss, Kiss, Kiss
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 问题是, 这种人少啊 .
 * adam_magic_pack yoko终于叫完了 nnnd
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 你用什么lang刷?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ruby.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 如逼大法好啊
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 偷鸡取敲
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 要么用汇编, 要么用高级语言啊
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 真想ban了白老板
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 难道你用的汇编?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 白老板怎么啦?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 这谐音也是从他那知道的
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 用太多语法糖就失去做题意义了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 好在我不会golang的高级特性
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 毛线...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ab-words是语法糖能搞定的?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: ...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 语法糖只是简化了细节, 整体的思想还是要靠自己的
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 我也要刷
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 一起来撒
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 摩擦摩擦
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 乃是啥语言写手?
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 拜remote壕
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 地址
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: https://www.hackerrank.com/challenges/angry-children
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: perl怎麽樣
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: http://www.spoj.com/problems/ABWORDS/   <-  这个支持perl
<alvin_rxg> Title: SPOJ.com - Problem ABWORDS (@ spoj.com)
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: hackerrank也支持perl
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 哪一關開始，就angry-children這個？
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: abwords呗.
<adam_magic_pack> ....
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: angry children是给我这种弱渣用的啊
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 不要被他坑
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: solve me first
<adam_magic_pack> 0_0
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 那不就是helloworld嘛?
<huntxu> 表想騙我
<huntxu> 應該從那裏先嘛
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: http://www.spoj.com/problems/ABWORDS/   <-- 这个啦
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 别的题都配不上你的编程水平啊
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 解难题才有乐趣嘛, 你又不是弱者
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 我承認我是弱者
<huntxu> 我不要spoj，我要hackerrank
<huntxu> 名字長的好
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 竟然不为所动...
<huntxu> 看看 adam_magic_pack 和 MSErgo4K 的對比，就知道名字長一定是好的
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 识货
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: ... ... ...
<huntxu> 要登陸嘛？
<huntxu> 用google還是用github好
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 随便咯, 我用github的
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: https://www.hackerrank.com/challenges/chocolate-game  这个咯, 巧克力游戏. 入门最佳题目
<huntxu> 沒有中文翻譯啊
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 它寫了要solve it first的
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: https://www.hackerrank.com/challenges/chocolate-game   也推荐你玩一下这个题
<huntxu> 所以要先處理它
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 昂. 那个一分钟旧搞定了
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 我这个弱鸡得先刷leetcode
<Chaos`Eternal> github
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 都说啦, leetcode又不能给你判断... 很可能你觉得对了, 但是其实wa了啊...
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 我乐意
<MSErgo4K> ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.nature.com/news/questions-emerge-over-top-chinese-science-prize-1.16902
<alvin_rxg> Title: Questions emerge over top Chinese science prize : Nature News & Comment (@ nature.com)
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 要不然我用erlang？
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 啥都支持.
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 你用lua都行
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 可是它怎麽把答案都給出來了啊？
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 特别简单的, 为了让你了解oj怎么工作的题, 是给答案的.
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: slove me first/second都是有答案的.
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 也就是這道題是不用解的？
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 对, 直接提交就行...
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 都说了, https://www.hackerrank.com/challenges/chocolate-game <- 当第一题做就是了啊.
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 之前的那些都没意义的
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 我喜歡按順序來
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: ...
<gfxmode> 找黄牛刷到了今天深圳到长沙的高铁 回家咯
 * chongwish 感觉这里的人都好高端，各种刷
 * chongwish 不是 leetcode 就是 hackerrank、spoj，还有高铁票
<luobo> chongwish← 可能还有妹子
<luobo> chongwish← 明天情人节
<luobo> lainme← lainme姐祝你明天情人节快乐
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 也祝你明天情人节快乐
<adam_magic_pack> luobo: 没妹子
<adam_magic_pack> luobo: 记得吃饺子
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, awesome还是挂
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 啦啦啦
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, debian sid
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 我awesome是experimental里的3.5.5
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, .......
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 混源？
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 谢谢
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 算是吧
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 还是直接上的
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 就只有awesome用了而已
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: experimental优先级很低, 不-t指定就不会用它的
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 看到了  上了
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 你没妹子？
<adam_magic_pack> luobo: 没有, 你再问一遍刺激我是什么意思
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 你这都是管理员啦，就不能强行约一个吗？
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 你给妹子说，明天约了，送你一年频道里的管理员
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 没有就想办法啊
<luobo> adam_magic_pack← 别人也是这么说我的
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ruby刷题赛高
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 不懂事儿
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 你说kick luobo ?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 说出来就更不懂事儿了!
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 好吧, 那我kick他
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 说出来了还kick, 是不是特别不懂事?!  lol~
<luobo> 眨眼的功夫我就出门了
<luobo> 这样不好
<MSErgo4K> luobo: 没办法, 大管理员让我kick了你
<luobo> luobo又没犯错
<luobo> MSErgo4K← 我觉得大管理员应该让你帮他找个女的
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 不知道那是哪個破版本的perl
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 看看S家, 下班好早
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 取反都不行
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: Suse? 下班了?
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 你做bit那个呢?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 15:58 -!- Destine [~destine@ubuntu/member/Destine] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 过滤了
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: ans = (0..n-k-1).map{|x|candy[x+k-1] - candy[x]}.min  我ruby刷的很开心啊
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 對呀
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 来玩ruby吧. perl太多坑.
<MoeIcenowy> 来自Always Overuse Shell Community的我说道
<MoeIcenowy> bash大法好
<luobo> 我觉得这样不好
<luobo> 明天情人节
<luobo> 你们现在还在撸代码
<luobo> 大家都是文艺青年
<luobo> 不应该这样的
<MSErgo4K> HR竟然有中文题...
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: https://oj.leetcode.com/problems/longest-palindromic-substring/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Longest Palindromic Substring | LeetCode OJ (@ leetcode.com)
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, debian 现在优势不在 用sid还能新点  剩下的软件还是没有*ubuntu多
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<Chaos`Eternal> 玩什么ruby
<Chaos`Eternal> 玩scheme吧
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 不过我说那个重复了的最长substr, 你可以试着写写
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 那就更简单了...
<gitzhu> ubuntu is the king of the desktop , personal thought
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 但是我写出来有点儿智商压制的感觉... 所以我还是别写了?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 妈蛋
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 你想啊, 最长的substr, 一定是个char
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 如果你不要求回文的话
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 我写出来了 真的像是立方  我没说回文
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 那我写一个去... [抠鼻]
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<chongwish> MSErgo4K: 在讨论什么好玩的东西？
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 你的跑起来不oom嘛?
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 还在修改 不要着急
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: nnnd, 破题, 遍历然后剪枝.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 等洒家写一个去.
<Guest32744> hello
<chongwish> MSErgo4K: 司马提，能分享下吗？
<Guest32744> 请问，这个频道是关于什么的呀
<chongwish> Guest32744: 除了技术以外的任何问题
<Guest32744> :-D
<gitzhu> :)
<Guest32744> Make friends!
<Guest32744> :-D
<gitzhu> someone in Beijing
<gitzhu> ?
<Guest32744> If I don't think so
<luobo> Guest32744←同学
<luobo> Guest32744← 没事
<luobo> Guest32744← 你鸟语不错
<Guest32744> :P有道翻译
<luobo> Guest32744← 不说鸟语不行吗？
<Guest32744> :-D
<luobo> Guest32744← zhe li dou shi chinese
<alvin_rxg> luobo: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *q6+]owT*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Guest32744> 嘿嘿
<Guest32744> :-D要不你也来翻译？
<luobo> Guest32744← 没那闲心
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 写完了说一声哈
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 修bug呢....
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 我等着验证你的结果呢
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: å¿«å¿«å¿«
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 放过我...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 这题难度很大啊. 我写不下去啊
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 十八
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 我放棄不寫了
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 为啥?
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 真難
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 哪个题?
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: bit翻轉啊
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: adam_magic_pack 自创了一道难题...
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: ...
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 做angry children, 简单, 我刚昨晚
<MSErgo4K> 做完
<adam_magic_pack> =,=
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 難道非要寫成C麽
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 不是啊.
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 不是支持各种语言嘛?
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 字節翻轉這種確實C比較好過嘛
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 那倒是.
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 不然你不知道原来多少字节嘛
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 所以不知道翻转之后是多少.
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 等有空再玩好了
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 我还在考虑李老板出的难题.
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 刷題這種我還是更喜歡projecteuler那種
<huntxu> 至少現實一點
<adam_magic_pack> nnnnnnd
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈哈哈哈 其实有 O(n)级别的解法的, 不过我看不懂就是了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 咋那么多bug?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 我tm是脑残了竟然跟你一起刷题... 我还是去看动画片好一些...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 啥bug?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 就那个邮件
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: adam_magic_pack 你们再刷leetcode?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 哦, 我也想知道啊.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我自己在刷
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不是, adam自己出了一道难题, 我跟 adam_magic_pack 都在思考.
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: O(n)? 八嘎那
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 拜大牛
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 真有.
<adam_magic_pack> 八嘎那
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 给你论文?
 * adam_magic_pack 我不信我不信我不信
 * adam_magic_pack 我不看我不看我不看
 * O0XX 好讨厌好讨厌好讨厌
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ...
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: O(n) 怎么可能?????????
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: sgon00这又谁？
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 要建树的. suffix tree
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 不懂
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不知啊.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:啥题？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 听好了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 又有人star fwall
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: Longest repeated substring problem
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: ^^
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: string "ATCGATCGA$", the longest repeated substring is "ATCGA", and repeats twice.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: http://www.allisons.org/ll/AlgDS/Tree/Suffix/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Suffix Trees (@ allisons.org)
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 不认识英文
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我已经想要新坑了
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: This problem can be solved in linear time and space by building a suffix tree for the string, and finding the deepest internal node in the tree.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 周日上班的石猴石猴开发挖
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 说的跟把那些树铺开不需要时间复杂度似的
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 最后找那一下当然是O(n)
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 额..
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 建树需要.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 查找不需要.
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 大O记法
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 大O记法, 是n相关的相乘, n无关的不计算.
<adam_magic_pack> 我知道啊 建树不是n相关?
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 建树是 O(n)啊
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 遍历一次
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 太高几的算法看不懂啊啊啊啊啊a
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 啥坑?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 快说, 说完下班了.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: adam_magic_pack 研究他干嘛...又不能把妹纸
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 单身狗也是狗, 人类好朋友
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你是什么狗了
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 你见过 O(N*M)不?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你说啥坑啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 着啥急。。。玩跳舞毯呢
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... ...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 周日说，反正周日上班
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 昂.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 跳舞毯...
<yunfan> O0XX: 一天几个小时？
<O0XX> yunfan: 玩了1个小时了
<yunfan> O0XX: 玩什么舞？
<O0XX> yunfan: 最简单的
<adangladman> nihao
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: http://youtu.be/iue2RZ1zEaI
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Ubuntu Touch running on a x86 Tablet - YouTube (@ www.youtube.com *FROM* youtu.be)
<yunfan> 搞不到设备 你给我看视频有个毛用
<O0XX> yunfan: ä¹°nexus 4
<O0XX> yunfan: 效果比bq那个好多了
<O0XX> yunfan:bq那个硬件太渣
<yunfan> O0XX: nexus 4不支持移动4G吧？
<yunfan> 那我当玩具买 1000多有点贵
<O0XX> yunfan: 那你只能买meizu了
<yunfan> 400多可以接受
<yunfan> O0XX: 魅族是期货  我烦 上周我去杭州 本来打算就地买一个的 结果他们说不能自提
<yunfan> O0XX: 给我找个二手3-400的 可以刷各种系统的来玩玩
<yunfan> 反正就是玩具而已
<O0XX> yunfan: 那就去买开发板
<O0XX> yunfan: 顺便练练移植
<yunfan> O0XX: 吃饱了撑着了
<O0XX> yunfan: 淘宝上很多3,4百的开发板都自带andorid bsp
<yunfan> O0XX: 我要能刷各种的 谁只要android了 再说了 手机可以打电话 可以放口袋里多方便
<O0XX> yunfan: 对
<iMadper> 那就只有htc HD2能做到了吧? 这价钱, 还要通吃几乎所有系统.
<iMadper> O0XX: 你这么闲啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 必须闲
<iMadper> O0XX: 那你去把AP那个issue解了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: 输入不了密码那个...
<O0XX> iMadper:  键盘坏了吧？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是, 是鼠标坏了, 不能点connect
<O0XX> iMadper: 那换鼠标啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 触摸板驱动问题...
<O0XX> iMadper: 接外置的
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 像这种时候你就应该说没U口
<O0XX> iMadper: https://github.com/ckkashyap/rustix/issues/8
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Why the project stalled? · Issue #8 · ckkashyap/rustix · GitHub (@ github.com)
<yunfan> iMadper: hd2什么价格?
<iMadper> yunfan: 淘宝搜
<iMadper> O0XX: nim见过几次这名字, 没看过具体的. 好玩不?
<O0XX> iMadper: 没看过，我reddit上看的
<O0XX> iMadper: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odGeFmsPqfc
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* BQ Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition - YouTube (@ www.youtube.com)
<O0XX> iMadper: 去学西班牙语
<iMadper> ...
<yunfan> iMadper: 要能刷firefox os 和 ubuntu
<iMadper> yunfan: 那你自己生产一个把
<yunfan> iMadper: 好像真能刷firefox os
<yunfan> 那这个算最便宜的了
<yunfan> 淘宝有100多的
<iMadper> O0XX: nim不行.
<O0XX> iMadper: 我就是觉得这年头语言太多了
<iMadper> O0XX: 又是靠缩进来当语法的神经病
<iMadper> O0XX: 而且还不能地柜.
<iMadper> 递归
<iMadper> proc `+`(p, q: Point): Point = (p.x + q.x, p.y + q.y)    <---   +函数里面调用+难道不应该是递归嘛? lol~
<O0XX> iMadper: ubuntu phone居然有割绳子了...
<yunfan> iMadper: 缩进如果不强制会更混乱 所以一般要靠缩进的必须强制
<iMadper> O0XX: 正常啊.
<yunfan> 为毛 hd2这么叼
<yunfan> 难道官方开放了硬件？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 约好明天的妹子了嘛?
<iMadper> android5.0都移植到hd2了...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 明天约了几个妹纸啊？
<iMadper> 从wm6.5一路走过来.
<iMadper> 连WP8都成功移植.
<O0XX> Quiero unooooooo! :-/ excelente reviú ;)﻿
<O0XX> Excelente Telefono! Quisiera ya en Venezuela﻿
<O0XX> 翻译
<O0XX>  
<yunfan> iMadper: 所以我说为毛他这么吊
<iMadper> yunfan: 买一个玩玩就是了
<jusss> 感觉opera mail界面比thuderbird好
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: bla
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ linux版的 opera release 还是旧版
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 浏览器还绑定邮件客户端?
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: windows版，浏览器和邮件分开了，就像firefox和thunderbird
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 嗯，可以这么用 firefox 有个 姐妹版 带有 多种功能
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 一直在用seamonkey
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 都是 mozilla 出的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: seamonkey倒是都带
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 什么时候windows能支持瓦片式窗口管理器呀
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 问 microsoft
<jusss> 左右东西都在一个窗口里，太挤了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 有新的了
<jusss> gebjgd: 你也在用opera mail?
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我说的是 普通版不是 开发版
<gebjgd> jusss, 早就不用了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 普通版的功能去掉了
<jusss> opera mail写信的那个界面，真漂亮
<yunfan> iMadper: 现在买快递也不送了  等年后再说了  据说今年要出大量fx os的4G机器 3-400区间的
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 所以现在有Vivaldi
<yunfan> jusss: win有瓦片的啊
<jusss> thunderbird那个写信的界面真的没法和opera mail比
<iMadper> yunfan: 不看好这个系统. 难用.
<jusss> yunfan: 有？
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个我解释过 尽管你不喜欢 但是运营商喜欢 他会搞补贴
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ，，不用
<yunfan> jusss: 嗯 我之前就用过一个
<jusss> yunfan: win可以用其它窗口管理器了？有名字没，我搜下
<yunfan> jusss: 你自己搜索下吧  我确定有 因为我用过
<gitzhu__> opera mail in linux exist?
 * jusss 现在智能手机这么多，是不是要屯几部非智能机呀？
<yunfan> 好像是 h还是t开头的
<yunfan> iMadper: 早期这些机器最坑爹的不是内存  而是flash居然跟ram一样才512
<iMadper> gitzhu__: opera is a good mail client.
<iMadper> gitzhu__: opera has built-in mail client and irc client.
<iMadper> gitzhu__: both works well. But not a good broswer.
<iMadper> yunfan: 昂. 那会儿没多少数据要存啊. 拍照一张几百kb...
<iMadper> yunfan: wm6.5没啥软件也.
<yunfan> iMadper: 但还是少 那时候可是已经有mp3的了
<iMadper> yunfan: 这倒是. 放内存卡咯
<jusss> iMadper: 你说的好像emacs is a good os, but not a good editor.一样
<iMadper> jusss: emacs很多方面做的不好, 不过editor做的真不错.
<iMadper> jusss: 比如我现在打字聊天, emacs做的就不错.
<jusss> iMadper: 我也是
<iMadper> vim只是code editor. 并不是个好用的editor
<iMadper> 只是在写代码的时候好用.
<iMadper> 可惜我不会写代码.
<onlylove> 你们居然看不起word
<gitzhu__> iMadper, thx for your answer
<iMadper> gitzhu__: np
<jusss> iMadper: 有没有那种事件监听器，发现某个事件发生，直接在屏幕上弹出窗口通知？印象中电影里的电脑都要这种功能
<iMadper> jusss: 类似qq受到消息弹出来?
<jusss> 比如你收到邮件了，蹭，弹出一个窗口在屏幕上
<iMadper> jusss: 你自己写咯.
<jusss> iMadper: 我不会写图形。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 我也不会.
<onlylove> jusss: 傻
<onlylove> jusss: thunderbird有这功能，邮件提醒
<onlylove> jusss: 在屏幕正中间弹窗是傻子才干的活
<jusss> onlylove: 能直接弹窗到屏幕中央？并现实邮件内容？
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是一天收几十封的你试试
<onlylove> jusss: 不能
<onlylove> jusss: 只是提醒你，你可以自己实现下，然后我往你邮箱里面灌水，你试试
<onlylove> jusss: 烦都烦死你
<jusss> onlylove: block ni
<onlylove> jusss: 随意
<jusss> onlylove: huo zhe set ni spam
<onlylove> jusss: 你除非用白名单，并且保证名单上不会有啥特殊邮件
<jusss> alvin_rxg: what ni chi le zai lunch?
<onlylove> jusss: 我在TI上班那会儿，一天少于100邮件就不正常
<jusss> onlylove: 那么多邮件都写着啥
<onlylove> jusss: 各种乱七八糟的，被cc的，被fw的……
<onlylove> jusss: 很多都是躺着中枪
<jusss> onlylove: 没人发福利吗
<onlylove> jusss: 没
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说，谁入职了，谁辞职了，各种乱七八糟的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 能够选择在什么位置弹窗才是好的
<jusss> gebjgd: 有吗？有能选择在什么位置弹窗的邮件客户端吗？
<gebjgd> jusss, 这不是客户端的问题
<gebjgd> jusss, 是notifier的问题
<onlylove> jusss: 我知道的，windows下面的都在右下角
<jusss> gebjgd: 那有这样的notifier吗
<jusss> onlylove: 我这两天感觉有了点灵感，
<onlylove> jusss: 但愿你的灵感不要像<blink>这货
<gebjgd> jusss, 去搜
<jusss> onlylove: 我想出了如果telnet能over irc该多好，以后连telnet客户端都不用写了, 直接用irc client去telnet
<jusss> onlylove: 然后刚才我又突然想到，我用emacs当弹窗工具貌似不错
<jusss> emacs可以指定geometry
<jusss> 这个单词这么难读，谁发明的。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 然后我昨晚试了下，写了个假的irc server,然后就用andchat去连了，还真连上了，
<jusss> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10204320/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<gebjgd> jusss, archwiki里有专门介绍notify的
 * onlylove 看不懂python
<jusss> onlylove: 然后用手机上的andchat直接连上了，还能玩py3,因为用了eval() 但是没法像真正的telnet那样进入别的环境，比如sqlcmd,然后我去#python问了下，说让我去看twisted，看这名字就知道不是什么好东西，
<jusss> gebjgd: 我现在用win8.0
<gebjgd> jusss, 赞
<gebjgd> jusss, win8和你的水平很相符
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯
<jusss> 漂亮使用，大多数人的选择
<jusss> onlylove: *** Topic for #emacs: An Emacs user is a maker of configs -- G. H. Hardy
<jusss> it's impossible !!!
<jusss> G.H.Hardy !!!
<onlylove> jusss: 快去拜
<jusss> onlylove: Godfrey Harold ("G. H.") Hardy FRS (7 February 1877 – 1 December 1947)
<onlylove> jusss: 所以让你去拜啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我最敬佩G.H.Hardy的那个阿三学生了
<jusss> 钱xx什么的就算了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 别看不起钱XX
<onlylove> jusss: 知道卡门-钱定理不
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，两弹一星的元勋，随便一个拿出来都是大拿
<jusss> onlylove: 定理多了，是个数学家就有定理，
<jusss> onlylove: 这个我不敢苟同
<onlylove> jusss: 你看看卡门钱是做啥的
<onlylove> jusss: 我再问你，如果现在不是共执政，你还会看不起钱么？
<jusss> onlylove: 不看，难道卡片钱比罗曼猜想还重要？要是讲实际应用性，费马大定理才重要
<onlylove> jusss: 费马大定理帮火箭上天，嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 但是我真的看到钱又什么重要贡献对数学
<jusss> onlylove: 没费马大定理，就没rsa,就没ssl，就没现在的互联网加密
<onlylove> jusss: 贡献大啊，照你这么说，群论那货比费马大定理贡献大多了，可惜那货为了一个鸡和警察决斗死了
<jusss> onlylove: 帮火箭上天的是化学和物理，没有钱，美国的火箭也能上天，还能上月球呢
<onlylove> jusss: 呵呵
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道美国火箭上天没有钱的事？
<jusss> onlylove: 那是人家法国人的浪漫
<onlylove> jusss: 没有冯诺依曼，费马大定理有毛用
<onlylove> jusss: 没有rsa一样可以有ras
<jusss> onlylove: 有邱奇呀，又不是只有图灵机，还有lisp machine呀
<onlylove> jusss: 图灵机是现代计算机的原型
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果知道什么是紫密的话
<jusss> onlylove: 当时有别的，只不过因为各种原因被抛弃了
<onlylove> jusss: 至少你要知道enigma吧
<jusss> onlylove: 知道呀，怎么了
<onlylove> jusss: enigma可比lisp啥的早多了
<onlylove> jusss: 没有enigma，能有图灵和其他一堆？
<jusss> onlylove: 能，早期计算机又不是只有enigma
<onlylove> jusss: enigma不算计算机吧……如果严格讲
<onlylove> jusss: 丫根本没计算功能啊
<jusss> onlylove: ada lovelace既然叫第一个位女编程xx,所以早于它就有计算机了
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，算盘
<jusss> onlylove: ada lovelace用的可不是算盘
<onlylove> jusss: 别吵，算盘比她早多了
<jusss> onlylove: 不可否认冯诺伊曼是很厉害，但是我想不懂钱和冯定义的计算机有什么关系？一开始话题是在讲数学和钱，怎么跳到计算机这来了
<onlylove> jusss: 你没把enigma和eniac弄混吧
<onlylove> jusss: 是你跳过来的
<onlylove> jusss: 你说没有费马大定理就没rsa
<jusss> 一个是2战 一个是美国军方的那个
<jusss> 本来就是呀，没有费马大定理怎么能有rsa
<lainme> 钱学森很厉害的，高超声速很多东西都是他奠基的
<lainme> 这词都是他的论文中首先提出的
<lainme> 还有乘波体
<onlylove> lainme: 你别给他讲物理，他在说数学
<jusss> 那看和谁比了。。。和麦克斯韦 费曼比如何
<onlylove> jusss: 来，亲，咱拿爱因斯坦和霍金比吧
<onlylove> jusss: 其他人，比方牛顿啥的都是渣渣，特斯拉简直不值一提
<jusss> onlylove: 爱因斯坦数学渣渣
<jusss> 霍金数学如何不知
<onlylove> jusss: 理论物理好的，没有一个是数学渣渣
<onlylove> jusss: 这点你放心
<onlylove> jusss: 因为理论物理需要数学支持
<jusss> 大卫 Hilbert貌似嘲笑爱因斯坦的数学还不如哥廷根大学附近玩耍的小孩子
<onlylove> jusss: 爱因斯坦小时候还被嘲笑弱智呢
<jusss> onlylove: 我可以告诉你爱因斯坦的数学证明是别人写的吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 那么爱因斯坦是凭空猜测咯？
<jusss> onlylove: 爱因斯坦的理论的数学证明真的不是他自己写的
<onlylove> jusss: 能凭空猜测出质能方程，不容易，你也猜一个
<jusss> onlylove: 人家是思想家，就是把想法想出来，证明是别人的事
<onlylove> jusss: 还是拿牛顿说事吧
<jusss> onlylove: 我最近看了奔腾年代才感觉到乔布斯的厉害之处，
<onlylove> jusss: 你说牛顿数学很差么
<jusss> onlylove: 我从来没说牛顿数学差呀
<onlylove> jusss: 乔布斯？有丹尼斯厉害？
<onlylove> jusss: 你就是因为大卫一句话就认为爱因斯坦数学差，请问你如何看待牛顿和莱布尼茨的撕逼行为
<jusss> onlylove: 比编程当然不行，但是比设计绝对比他强，unix一开始不还被别人嘲笑是个愚蠢的东西嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 这俩人到底谁发明了微积分
<onlylove> jusss: 呵呵
<jusss> onlylove: 一个是从物理，一个是从数学，可以说都发明了
<onlylove> jusss: 实际上吧，古埃及人发明的微积分
<jusss> onlylove: 一个是从函数方面，一个是几何方面
<onlylove> jusss: 古代中国人也有
<onlylove> jusss: 没这俩货什么事
<jusss> 当然我更喜欢函数，我几何就没及格过，连辅助线都不会
<jusss> onlylove: 所以说不能说发明，是说发现
<jusss> 不能说发明数学xx,是发现
<onlylove> jusss: 知道古埃及人怎么丈量土地么？知道割圆术么
<jusss> 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 比他俩早多了，他俩还在撕逼
<onlylove> jusss: 我从道德上鄙视着俩货
<onlylove> jusss: 知道牛顿在股市赔钱不
<jusss> onlylove: 人家愿意撕，你看rsa那仨货不是一直撕到死吗
<jusss> onlylove: 微积分这么响亮的名头当然比rsa重要多了，能不撕吗
<onlylove> jusss: 所以你和我争论费马，钱什么的有意思么，
<onlylove> jusss: 再说毕达哥拉斯
<jusss> onlylove: 我一开始时在和你争论Hardy的学生，阿三和钱
<onlylove> jusss: 多少中国人现在都觉得毕达哥拉斯比中国早
<onlylove> jusss: hardy的学生是哪只，我只知道卡门的学生是钱
<jusss> onlylove: 我记错了，擦
<jusss> 是华
<jusss> onlylove: 我记性不行了。。。是华
<onlylove> jusss: 古代中国人如果泉下有知，估计得蹦起来给你争，靠，我先发下的，有你们几个龟孙子啥事情
<onlylove> 华是哪只，华罗庚么
<jusss> 嗯
<onlylove> 好吧，我大概知道那个了
<onlylove> 不过你那么争真没意思
<jusss> 嗯
<onlylove> 都说人为财死鸟为食亡
<onlylove> 科学家不能免俗啊
<jusss> 都是#emacs topic惹得祸
<jusss> *** Topic for #emacs: An Emacs user is a maker of configs -- G. H. Hardy
<lainme> 突然发现KK不在
<jusss> lainme: 昨天好像就没在
<onlylove> lainme: 昨天就没在
<jusss> 我今天一连发了5行，突然发现没被t
<kandu> 估计是准备去约 alice bot 了
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说我在debian和debian-next的遭遇，他们都让我装grub2，
<jusss> 升级去了估计是
<onlylove> jusss: 所以我决定不管他们了
<onlylove> jusss: 系统是系统，loader是loader，
<jusss> onlylove: 那你就装grub4dos呗
<onlylove> jusss: 我当时的问题是grub4dos不能引导
<onlylove> jusss: grub2默认不能装在分区头，只能装mbr
<jusss> onlylove: 我的grub2现在还在u盘里静静躺着，所以我一个多月一直在win下
<jusss> onlylove: mbr里面的是stage1 当然
<onlylove> jusss: 我问grub4dos不能引导咋办，一堆人说，你装grub2，你如何如何，还用了*the*这种方式
<onlylove> jusss: 不过后来发现是我grub的menu没写对
<jusss> onlylove: 你见过那个bios引到其它分区启动的，如果是bios/msdos
<onlylove> jusss: 我一直都把grub1装在分区头啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我会告诉你我每次都是手动写grub2参数启动的吗
<onlylove> jusss: 只要我重装windows，把linux的/设置下活动就好了
<jusss> 那天我把参数忘了，我就启动不了了
<onlylove> jusss: 484傻
<jusss> onlylove: 那你现在装了没
<jusss> onlylove: 双系统有啥好纠结的，不行就grub2引到win呗，用win8不用考虑激活的事，反正几个月得一激活
<onlylove> jusss: 啥？我没装grub2，如果用force强制的话，就直接用grub2引导debian了，而且update找不到win
<onlylove> jusss: win8没有完美激活，不用
<jusss> onlylove: 现在在看win7感觉真心不如8漂亮呀，7就是个升级了的xp, 8的界面真漂亮
<onlylove> jusss: 我没感觉
<jusss> onlylove: 一个是拟物化，一个是扁平化，难道都是跟着iphone的设计走的？
<jusss> 现在的设计全是扁平化的，一开始都说是扁平丑，现在习惯了，感觉也挺好的
<onlylove> jusss: 扁平化什么的早看腻了，我之前openbox就是扁平主题
<onlylove> jusss: 用了大概半年8，没觉得好看，也没觉得有啥
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在就对win不带瓦片式窗口管理器不满意，其它挺好，各种硬件驱动，win是最好的
<onlylove> jusss: 不能完美激活是我放弃的原因，没别的
<onlylove> jusss: 当然了，厂家都提供驱动，当然好
<jusss> onlylove: 你说要是有个能在屏幕中央弹窗的通知器该多好呀
<kandu> yunfan: 嗯，杭州简直不要呆了。我和旁边几人都是一回来鼻子就抽了。从蓝天白云到雾霾阴沉好不适应
<jusss> 不喜欢右下角弹
<onlylove> jusss: windows下面很多，神烦
<onlylove> jusss: 搜狗输入法就是中间弹出
<jusss> onlylove: 那你推荐个
<onlylove> jusss: 还有之前各种插件啥的
<onlylove> jusss: 很多软件的广告也是中间弹出
<onlylove> jusss: 我真TM不明白，我烦的要死的东西，你居然觉得好
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在想要个邮件弹窗的，位置，屏幕中央
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以让客户端做这件事，收到邮件，在屏幕中间绘制一个窗口，里面是你要的内容，自己写
<onlylove> jusss: 通常邮件的做法是，右下角通知，然后点一下中间弹出
<jusss> onlylove: 客户端支持这种吗？写个插件？
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己搞去，我反正不喜欢
<jusss> onlylove: 哎，mozilla那群人不在这玩irc,要不我就直接去他们频道问问了
<yunfan> kandu: 嗯 我上周去杭州 发现居然跟北京差不多
<kandu> yunfan: 是的，雾霾太严重了
<jusss> onlylove: irc.mozilla.org 哪天这挂了，就去那玩吧
<yunfan> kandu: 你现在还在深圳么
<gebjgd> jusss, 大多数是没的选
<kandu> yunfan: 回来过情人节啊
<yunfan> kandu: 你居然有女朋友  额
<gebjgd> jusss, 要是mac比winpc便宜 早就遍地了
<jusss> gebjgd: mac太贵
<kandu> yunfan: 没啊，看别人过来激励自己，提高找女友的动力啊
<yunfan> kandu: 好吧 雾霾也是个机会嘛  可以卖除雾霾机器嘛
<yunfan> 像空调一样
<gebjgd> jusss, 所以我说mac便宜的话  早就遍地了
<yunfan> 我想了下 无非是吸进空气 用静电去吸附
<gebjgd> jusss, Linux门槛又太高  android这种的才是未来
<onlylove> gebjgd: 问题在于，mac的配置决定了它比大多数贵
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你让mac配个cerleon啥的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 同配置mac不贵的
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 sony的比mac贵多了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 再怎么说人送套系统，不像win，还得买
<yunfan> 不过我们是负担不起sony的那一群人 所以
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以你买mac了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 屁  mac配置绝对没有同价位pc高
<yunfan> onlylove: win又不出机器 当然卖软件了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你看的大概是mba
<gebjgd> onlylove, 现在win已经白菜价格了 不要纠结了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 国内看的话，其实mac不贵，不知道国外啥状况
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我想买7，微软不卖啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, mac很贵
<onlylove> gebjgd: 怪我咯？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不贵
<gebjgd> onlylove, 公司买了个一个 2400欧
<jusss> gebjgd: android不是虚拟机吗
<onlylove> gebjgd: 如果我玩的游戏mac有客户端，我可以考虑入一个
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那配置我能买同样的2个pc
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那显示器是5K的吧
<kandu> onlylove: 现在 steam 一搞，一些游戏适配 steamOS 就只有 win/linux 版。早些很多游戏又只有 win/mac 版。真是烦
<gebjgd> onlylove, imac
<kandu> onlylove: 所以还是弄台 win 当游戏机的好
<xw_y_am> mac其实不算太贵，只是没有低端机型而已。。。。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我知道imac，imac有5K屏
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你看下5K屏多钱
<gebjgd> onlylove, 只有5k屏幕
<gebjgd> onlylove, 2600欧元起
<gebjgd> onlylove, 赞
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不考虑视网膜屏和5K分辨率，你就是在欺负人
<onlylove> gebjgd: 艺卓的显示器，和普通显示器能比？
<jusss> onlylove: 有些显示器发黄，你知道怎么回事吗？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 5k屏单卖也就是1500欧
<jusss> 我的zte手机和我一表弟家的显示器，就是屏幕发黄
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> 但是感觉挺好
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以研究下暖屏和冷屏
<jusss> 还都是高dpi
<onlylove> jusss: 暖屏就发黄
<jusss> 看着很好
<onlylove> kandu: 游戏其实我还是喜欢PS
<onlylove> kandu: wii也不错
 * kandu 膜拜主机玩家
<onlylove> kandu: 主要是如果win硬件配置不够……你懂得
<onlylove> kandu: 没那么多钱买硬件
<jusss> onlylove: 我只得怎么弹窗了，用cmd里的start指令！
<onlylove> jusss: 我再说一遍，我对弹窗烦的要死，别和我说这事
<boychina> 写几行shell，出问题了。初步设想是：搜索整个磁盘里包含“xls”文件复制到一个目录下。于是就这么写了
<boychina>  #!/bin/bash
<boychina> mkdir /root/cpfile
<boychina> filelise=(find \/ \| grep "xls")
<boychina> cp  {$filelist} /root/cpfile
<boychina> 但提示：cp: cannot stat '{}': No such file or directory
<boychina> 这里不会改了。
<boychina> 哪位能给指点指点 :)
<onlylove> boychina: 用xargs好了
<onlylove> boychina: 直接给cp参数
<jusss> 还可以用notepad弹 各种弹
<boychina> cp {$filelsit} /root/cpfile 这样的
<onlylove> boychina: 当然你要用find -exec也成
<onlylove> boychina: 不过我很久没用那东西了，印象里面find直接找磁盘性能下降的快
<onlylove> boychina: 还有，记得find后面的{}不能少来着
<boychina> 偶尔用几次了
<boychina> say to onlylove : find / | grep 'xls' 这样可以满足需求。
<boychina> onlylove: 但写到Shell中就不行了
<onlylove> boychina: find / -name *.xls呢
<onlylove> boychina: 或者用正则匹配
<boychina>  find / | grep 'xls' 这条语句单独使用可以用
<boychina> 放到shell中就不对了。个人猜想是我shell语法问题
<boychina> 方便的话能给看看吗 :)
<boychina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10206296/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
 * jiero 想要的是什么呢。
<gebjgd> jiero, 是屎
<jiero> gebjgd:  哈。抛弃的都不考虑。
<jiero> gebjgd:  好了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 抛弃的都是屎？
<jiero> gebjgd:  不解事
<gebjgd> knownbad, 周末  你还不接着和你老婆造人
<knownbad> Been working on it this week.
<knownbad> Need to install fcitx
<knownbad> What about you?   Considering another child?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没时间呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 重装系统了？
<knownbad> Um.
<onlylove> knownbad: 周末还要work？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为毛
<knownbad> No time?   You only need 5 mins to ejaculate...hahaha
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你还不睡觉  没撸够？
<knownbad> Leaving for Las Vegas later to attend ex-manager's wedding.
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你媳妇让我撸啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我时间虽然短 但是我们出货  你时间长不出货也是瞎掰
<knownbad> Shit.
<knownbad> Ok, I have to agree you won.
<gebjgd> onlylove, 自己撸啊
<jiero> onlylove:  你？
<jiero> onlylove:  怎么还没睡？终于出国了？
<onlylove> knownbad: 你这么快就认输了？
<onlylove> jiero: 没出国，明天周末
<onlylove> jiero: 后天上两天就回家
<jiero> onlylove:  终于回家了。准备吧。
<jiero> onlylove:  我看着我一堆体恤衫，却没有残留的秋裤和袜子而犯愁。袜子都要破光了。10多年积攒的秋裤都磨破了成了抹布。
<onlylove> jiero: 准备毛线啊，想下一周以后还要回来就TM犯愁，来回折腾啥
<onlylove> jiero: 找裁缝给你改
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 把t-shirt改成秋裤
<knownbad> Well, I can't magically make baby appear.
<knownbad> BRB.
<jiero> knownbad:  You gotta trust science.
<gebjgd> onlylove, 放几天假期？
 * jiero 放 3天假
 * jiero 一年工作300天
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一个周
<gebjgd> onlylove, 好少
<jiero> onlylove:  赶紧相亲去。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 有调休，比方说这个周末的周日和二月最后一天，应该是周六
<onlylove> gebjgd: 然后这两天上班，就为了7天假期
<onlylove> gebjgd: 想下来回折腾真犯愁
<gebjgd> onlylove, 天朝人真是被奴役的够厉害
<onlylove> gebjgd: 怎么？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 其实要不是春节，我还真懒得动弹
<gebjgd> onlylove, 春节有什么过的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 全世界就是天朝人假期少
<onlylove> gebjgd: 算下还好吧……
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我在家的时候更少
<gebjgd> zhouxiaobo, 周小波
<zhouxiaobo_> gebjgd, hi..
<gebjgd> onlylove, 好个屁  我在家的时间每年都比你多
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你说下你一年上班多久好了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 反正我就是几个主要假期加上周末
<gebjgd> onlylove, 30天假期  不算周末和节假日
<onlylove> 擦……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 所以说天朝还真的是很过分
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这算啥，这几天有人提议一定要让夫妇生俩孩子
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我靠，TMD养猪呢，说养几个养几个
<gebjgd> onlylove, 在朝内真养不起
<onlylove> gebjgd: 现在就算放开，养得起呢？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 弱治中国么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 反正穷人不在乎，在乎的都是日子稍微好点的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 穷人你再查，人交钱也要生
<gebjgd> onlylove, 到3岁才有幼儿园  3岁前 你怎么带
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我家原来有个河南的租房的，家里三个男孩，老婆肚里还有个呢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 赞
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那时候我还上高中，现在都大学毕业6年了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 小孩都能打酱油了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你在什么公司上班？
<onlylove> gebjgd: pactera，软件外包
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我貌似说过好多次的样子
<onlylove> 也不知道哪个傻的起了这么个名
<gebjgd> onlylove, 啥意思
<onlylove> gebjgd: 忘了，反正记得是俩单词合起来的，pact + era
<onlylove> gebjgd: 大意是合作伙伴什么的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 赞
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我才懒得记那些无聊的东西，记住了又不给加工资
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这边项目经理让我研究一个阿三的测试程序，说是功能改截图，也不和我说哪个表是做啥的，光说客户很忙没时间培训，我TM自己研究一堆excel哪个是哪个，不是恶心俩字能形容的
<onlylove> gebjgd: DDT好是好，你倒是让我知道你data是啥啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, excel是啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, 程序向来是自己研究   用什么别的弄
<onlylove> gebjgd: 是一个用testNG写好了的东西，case完全是从excel里面读的，
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我对java一知半解啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 一样的东西  学啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 咱能来点简单的不，上来这么复杂，几百个文件堆在一起
<gebjgd> onlylove, doxygen生成文档看
<onlylove> gebjgd: 最主要的还是我对这活计不感兴趣，而且对java么兴趣
<onlylove> gebjgd: python或者ruby看就看了
<gebjgd> onlylove, doxygen生成文档
<gebjgd> onlylove, 里面有关系图
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你看就是了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 好吧，谢谢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备入个tp t410s
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-14
<wdu> How to register, I was rookie
<rabbitear_sdf> wdu: /msg NickServ help
<stardiviner> 有人知道为什么 RoR 的 has_many 和 belongs_to 能自动关联 表中的一个列？
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
 * jiero 拜拜 cuihao
 * jiero 摸摸 October21
 * stardiviner 这个jiero今天吃了猪蹄了么？
<jiero> stardiviner:  我不吃猪蹄一类的胶质。只是想到了两个女孩。
<stardiviner> jiero: 这两位是女子？
<jiero> stardiviner: 不是，
<jiero> stardiviner: 只是觉得想拜拜 其他喜欢的人。
<jiero> 哈哈。
 * jiero 拜拜 stardiviner
<stardiviner> jiero: 话说最近又在哪里忙着呢？
<jiero> stardiviner:  我说错了。。。 lainme  是女子。
<stardiviner> jiero: 没见过真人
<jiero> stardiviner: 我见过。
<stardiviner> 传说的都不可心阿。。。
 * jiero 。。。踩踏 stardiviner
<stardiviner> 。。。。。真心不能信传说。。。
<jiero> stardiviner 啥传说。
<stardiviner> jiero: lainme是女子的传说
<jiero> stardiviner ...
<stardiviner> 不说这个了，困了，去睡觉了
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 这作息时间 真赞
<gebjgd> stardiviner, 二代就是不一样
<jiero> gebjgd:  。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你就知道2代
 * jiero 现在终于意识到，硬盘为什么要超过250GB了，
 * jiero 所有的东西合起来即将达到200GB
<gebjgd> jiero, 所以有nas
<gebjgd> jiero, 二代
<dchxcrow> 有人么？
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 你觉得呢
<dchxcrow> 居然在啊
<dchxcrow> 现在人是不是越来越少呢？
<jiero> gebjgd:  nas 呃。本地传数据么。
<gebjgd> jiero, 是啊
<gebjgd> jiero, 台式机有raid1 1G的不怕
<jiero> gebjgd:  呃。老人反感linux，只想要windows和android哈
<gebjgd> jiero, 我父母用Linux没有一点问题
<wdu> NickServ:怎么注册?
<wdu> 在ubuntu官网注册吗?
<gebjgd> wdu, google
<wdu> 谷歌?
<wdu> gebjgd,是在谷歌网站注册吗?
<gebjgd> wdu, google "irc nick register"
<dchxcrow> gmail彻底的登不上啊，抓狂啊
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, 必须翻墙
<yunfan> jiero: 用深度
<gebjgd> yunfan, 深度必须要不用默认的de
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 怎么翻的啊
<dchxcrow> gebjgd: 我之前用lantern,现在也不行了
<gebjgd> dchxcrow, ss
<yunfan> gebjgd: 为何 我觉得默认的也还行啊  虽然不完美 不过凑合就行
<gebjgd> yunfan, 慢
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我没这感觉 倒是他那个dockbar有时候会有点bug
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我能感觉到g3的慢
<gebjgd> yunfan, 而且不好看
<jusss> hoxily: ping
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好
<hoxily> jusss: 大概是用这个，https://docs.python.org/3/library/stdtypes.html#bytearray-objects
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 4. Built-in Types — Python 3.4.3rc1 documentation (@ python.org)
<jusss> hoxily: https://docs.python.org/3.0/library/ssl.html#sslsocket-objects
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* ssl — SSL wrapper for socket objects — Python v3.0.1 documentation (@ python.org)
<jusss> hoxily: 这个read()的buffer是什么
<hoxily> jusss: 应该是bytearray对象
<hoxily> jusss: 因为bytes对象不可修改
<jusss> hoxily: 那这个bytearray对象有解码的属性吗？
<hoxily> jusss: decode方法？
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，
<hoxily> https://docs.python.org/3/library/stdtypes.html#bytearray.decode
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 4. Built-in Types — Python 3.4.3rc1 documentation (@ python.org)
<jusss`> hoxily: 刚才无限弹窗把windows给弹死了
<jusss`> hoxily: 那个缓冲区bytearray需要flush吗？
<hoxily> jusss`: 为什么要flush？
<hoxily> 你是在读，又不是在写。
<jusss`> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10219865/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<jusss`> hoxily: 我在写一个邮件检测，一有新邮件就弹窗，用imap idle
<hoxily> jusss`: 运行结果是什么？
<hoxily> 应该是报异常吧
<jusss`>     if recv_msg.decode().find("EXIST") > 1
<jusss`>       os.system("start")
<jusss`> 不报错直接无限弹窗
<hoxily> jusss`: 这句不对： line 3: recv_msg=bytearray()
<hoxily> jusss`: 应该这样子：recv_msg = bytearray(102400)
<hoxily> jusss`: recv_msg=bytearray() 这样子创建的缓冲区大小为0
<jusss> 掉了
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10219993/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<sennn> 高通被罚60多亿,没感觉!!!!!!!!
<sennn> 不疼不痒
<jusss`> hoxily: 我刚才被逼去相亲了，刚回来，别人情人节去酒店啪啪啪，我情人节拉去相亲，what a pity or how sad!
<hoxily> 漂亮吗？
<jusss`> 一般
<hoxily> 相亲说些什么？
<hoxily> 怎么个流程？
<jusss`> 问下工作，地方，然后直接要了个手机号结束
<jusss`> 我进去还没说几句话人家就说留个手机号以后联系吧，然后就结束了 :(
<onlylove> jusss`: 没戏
<jusss`> onlylove: 知道
<jusss`> hoxily: 那个程序还是不行。。。
<jusss`> hoxily: 连正常的imap server的信息都没读出
<hoxily> 脸丑？
<jusss`> 高穷胖
<jusss`> 想我5年前也是一个小帅哥，然后现在就变成了猥琐的小青年，岁月是把xxx
<jusss`> 现在看几年前的照片，感觉真tmd帅
<jusss`> hoxily: 那个脚本正常的情况下会每隔1分钟左右从服务器读到 *Ok Still here, 如果有新邮件就是 *32 EXISTS *1 RECENT 这就是imap idle
<jusss> onlylove: 你8几年的？
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10220530/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<hoxily> jusss: 给我个测试账号试试
<jusss> hoxily: 稍等，我给你开个，你选个用户名吧
<hoxily> jusss: hoxily
<jusss> wait a minute
<gfxmode> 刚和一美国回国女博士吃饭，发现没有灭绝师太的感觉
<yunfan> gfxmode: 也要看专业  说不定人家是市场营销的呢
<jusss> hoxily: 看query
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10220861/ 预期结果是这样子吗？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<hoxily> jusss: 发了疯测试邮件到 hoxily@jusss.org ，输出发生了变化， http://paste.ubuntu.com/10220887/
<jusss> hoxily: 对，正常就该是这样
<hoxily> jusss: 用这段代码吧，http://paste.ubuntu.com/10220909/
<hoxily> read调用时，不给buffer参数，会返回一个只读的bytes对象。
<hoxily> 如果给了buffer参数，估计返回的是读入到buffer的字节数。
<hoxily> 否则你不知道本次read调用，到底读取了多少字节。
<jusss> hoxily: 我一开始就是你这样写的，后来发现会读取不了某些信息
<hoxily> 哪些信息？
<jusss> * 2 EXISTS
<jusss> * 2 RECENT
<jusss>  
<jusss> 会读不到 * 2 RECENT
<jusss> 只能读到 * 2 EXISTS
<hoxily> jusss: 你试试给自己发一封邮件，应该会出现 * x RECENT
<jusss> hoxily: 现在可以了，我当时没给read()参数
<jusss> hoxily: 你把read()参数去了，试试
<hoxily> read的第一个参数是使用的buffer大小
<hoxily> 不给的时候，默认为1024字节
<jusss> hoxily: 可是这两行不可能超过1kB呀
<hoxily> 你一开始的代码是怎样的？
<jusss> utf-8编码，1个英文可是1B
<jusss> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10221084/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<jusss> 一开始的
<jusss> hoxily: 就是收不到 * RECENT 这个一开始的代码
<jusss> 默认1kB,这两会可不会超1kB
<jusss> hoxily: 这个还是不行 用缓冲区那种 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10221226/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<hoxily> jusss: 我用着没问题啊
<jusss> hoxily: 你试试我写的那个原始的，和刚发的这个缓冲区的，怎么能没问题
<hoxily> imap_over_ssl.read(10240,recv_msg)
<hoxily> print(recv_msg.decode())
<hoxily> jusss: 你这样子用buffer明显不对
<jusss> hoxily: 那怎么用
<hoxily> jusss: 因为一次read调用，不一定填满recv_msg，你还得知道本次调用实际读取了多少字节
<jusss> hoxily: c就是随便设，我以为这个也一样
<hoxily> jusss: 我看了下文档，文档上没说，你测试下 imap_over_ssl.read(10240,recv_msg) 返回的是什么。
<hoxily> 我估计是返回整数值，指示实际接收到存储到buffer里多少字节数据
<jusss> hoxily: 这个没用到返回值呀，
<jusss> print得设置到返回值大小？
<hoxily> jusss: 把recv_msgbuffer装满得很久
<hoxily> 显然是没到最大大小就返回了。
<hoxily> 这个时候你得知道实际存入recv_msg到底多少字节。否则recv_msg.decode()就会把全部长度（102400）的数据都解码了。
<jusss> hoxily: 你说对了
<jusss> i=imap_over_ssl.read(10240,recv_msg)
<jusss> print(recv_msg[:i].decode())
<jusss> 就可以了
<worldweb> http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* worldhacker.org (@l33t_hacker) | Twitter (@ twitter.com)
<worldweb> http://worldhacker.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: WORLDHACKER.ORG , FOR L33T TO L33T | WORLD LEAD HACKER , BUT CHRISTIAN AND LEAD BY THE MOST HIGH ... (@ worldhacker.org)
<jusss> hoxily: 不行，这样还是只能读一行* EXISTS 读不了 * RECENT  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10221395/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<jusss> 现在这个缓冲区的和原始的 问题一样了，读不了 *RECENT
 * cherrot 有没有人想入独轮火星车？ BBG v6， 全新3千直出啦
<cherrot> 有没有人想入独轮火星车？ BBG v6， 全新3千直出啦
<onlylove> cherrot: 火星车……你怎么把它弄火星上……
<hoxily> jusss: 你能不能给一下程序的输出？
<hoxily> jusss: 也许是你没找到？
<cherrot> onlylove, 就是个名字而已  就是那种独轮电动车
<jusss> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10221514/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 独轮车便宜卖 要不
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 不要..
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 干嘛? 你做线下销售了?
 * worldweb brb
 * worldweb follow me at http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker 
 * worldweb just need some friend follower
<jusss> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10221580/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 。。。我自己出。。
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 买了? 然后出? 何苦...
<hoxily> jusss: 我这个账号有
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 年会奖品 于是。。
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 哦... ...
<jusss> hoxily: 没有，我用那个我写的原始的和那个缓冲区的测试你的账号，还是只有* EXISTS没有 *RECENT
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 我用不到啊, 我上班太远, 用独轮车不行
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, :( :( 没人要我的独轮车 :(
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 自用呗?
<cherrot> MSErgo4K, 我喜欢步行啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 自己留着用，给妹子表演沿着扶手爬楼梯
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: ... ... ... ...
<hoxily> jusss: 不知道
<cherrot> onlylove, 还是变现更适合我 lol
<happyaron> 你们怎么都没去陪妹子
<happyaron> 各个妹子壕们，都这么晚了还不去准备干点正经事
<cherrot> happyaron, 又来秀优越感了
<happyaron> 啥意思
<happyaron> cherrot: 你那独轮车不是说送给我的吗
<onlylove> happyaron: 意思是，你和妹子啪啪啪回来了拉仇恨
<cherrot> happyaron, =。=
<happyaron> onlylove: 我是单身够啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 壕你表酱紫
<happyaron> cherrot: 表哪样
<happyaron> cherrot: 独轮车拿来
<happyaron> cherrot MSErgo4K 原来你们都是干完事回来的？
<happyaron> 恕我无知啊，不好意思……
<MSErgo4K> hap
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 啥?
<happyaron> 没啥，单身狗伤不起～
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 是啊, 我刚回来啊
<GangHuiLai> happyaron: 满意啦?
<happyaron> GangHuiLai: 不是这意思……
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 内涵不解释
<GangHuiLai> ... ...
<GangHuiLai> happyaron: 你可以 /nick ShiHouYan
<GangHuiLai> happyaron: 比我这个ganghuilai还厉害
<GangHuiLai> cherrot: 然后你就 /nick YouDianTeng
<happyaron> 哥改了小一天的代码爽歪歪
<GangHuiLai> happyaron: 抽根烟冷静一下
<happyaron> 不会抽
<GangHuiLai> happyaron: 哦, 那就撸一发冷静一下
<happyaron> 不需要……
<happyaron> GangHuiLai: 你们这些坏银，自己刚爽完回来建议基友撸一发，唉
<GangHuiLai> ... ..
<GangHuiLai> happyaron: 不然呢?
<GangHuiLai> happyaron: 你可以电话找个妹子去来一发啊
<happyaron> GangHuiLai: 这么说你刚才的是电话找的？
<GangHuiLai> happyaron: 不是啊
<happyaron> 反正我才不 lol
 * worldweb back http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker , is sad no one following my twitter
<happyaron> worldweb: stop using all capital words first
<happyaron> worldweb: it makes me feel uneasy to see the tweets
<luobo> single boy~ single boy
 * luobo sad...
<gebjgd> luobo, 为什么sad
<luobo> 没情人a
<luobo> 哈哈
<gebjgd> luobo, 五姑娘就是你的情人
<luobo> 咦...
<luobo> 明天考科目二
<gebjgd> luobo, 萝卜
<luobo> 萝卜
<gebjgd> luobo, 科目2是什么
<gebjgd> luobo, 论萝卜的烹饪方法？
<luobo> 考驾照
<gebjgd> luobo, 赞  上路？
<luobo> 瞅瞅你这个次用的
<luobo> 感觉有点晦气
<gebjgd> luobo, 必须上路
<gebjgd> luobo, 上路是每个人的必经之路
<gebjgd> luobo, 早上晚上都一样
<luobo> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/a5c9eeb7jw1ep8napfau6g20as07du0y.gif
<luobo> 哈哈
<luobo> 那就上吧
<gebjgd> luobo, sinaimg是新浪的？
<luobo> 简单拿新浪做图床
<luobo> 煎蛋
<gebjgd> luobo, 好多年没上性浪了
<luobo> 哦 你是不是在墙的那边
<gebjgd> luobo, 是
<luobo> 外国的月亮比较圆吧。过年还不回家吗
<gebjgd> luobo, 很久不过春节了
<jusss> gebjgd: 美剧constantine就tmd这样留下个大坑然后季终了，
<gebjgd> jusss, 还有那么多别的美剧  为什么要这么纠结
<jusss> gebjgd: 好看没多少
<jusss> gebjgd: penny dreadful第二季 铁杉丛林第三季 美国恐怖故事第五季 fargo第二季 奔腾年代第二季 纸牌屋第三季 血族第二季都还没出
<luobo> 电脑狂人Halt & Catch Fire 行尸走肉
<luobo> 那个出第二部了吗
<gebjgd> luobo, 没意思
<jusss> 没
<luobo> 是啊
<jusss> the mentalist s7也要马上大结局了，唉
<luobo> 哈哈 it狂人
<jusss> halt and catch fire对里面的女主真心讨厌
<jusss> 完全就一女汉子
<luobo> 挺个性的
<gebjgd> jusss, luobo 还是看抗日神剧好
<luobo> 哈哈
<gebjgd> jusss, luobo 有裸体女人看
<luobo> 有推荐的抗日神剧吗
<jusss> 那个女汉子感觉自己很厉害很有天赋，要是没有佩佩她还不知道在哪个游戏房里耍赖玩游戏被揍了
 * worldweb need follower at http://twitter.com/l33t_hacker . add me up guys
<jusss> gebjgd: 看完halt and catch fire我才知道Jobs的牛逼之处
<gebjgd> jusss, jobs是谁？
<luobo> 乔布斯？
<jusss> 要是没有佩佩一直对那个硬件工程师不停地提要求，要是佩佩不接受那个女汉子的想法，最后那个手提箱式笔记本根本就不能出来
<jusss> 如果没有乔布斯，苹果真的不会想现在这样
<gebjgd> jusss, 不爱苹果  更不爱乔已死
<luobo> Donna好像挺厉害的
<jusss> 他是个思想家，他不会编程，他可以找会编程的，他不会做硬件，他可以找会做硬件的，他不会设计，他可以找会做设计的，然后他把他的想法提出来，让那些人去实现
<luobo> 哦
<jusss> 这就是他的牛逼之处
<luobo> like a Boos
<luobo> http://images.amcnetworks.com/amctv.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/hcf-cast-cameron-howe-590.jpg
 * worldweb are u stupid fuck , i paste that twitter because there is alot of free cookies , have u heard AstaraOS open to public and xWindow Microsoft 10 and xWindow 2012 Server r2 is free , the license is there man , this moron don't even want to see
<onlylove> happyaron: 在不在
<happyaron> onlylove: 嘛事
<jusss> happyaron: 就是这个事
<happyaron> ok
<onlylove> happyaron: 就那事
<jusss> 老外也会犯中二，看日剧看多了，
<luobo> 手撕鬼子
<onlylove> luobo: 手撕鬼子的情节，估计是听评书听多了
<gebjgd> jusss, 你还太年轻
<jusss> gebjgd: 多谢夸奖，大叔
<luobo> 没看过抗日奇侠吧
<jusss> 日 这个字真独一无二，发 ri 的就这一个字，这个字还有2种读法，代表2种东西
<jusss> 孔二东游见俩小孩便日
<luobo> 软
<luobo> 辩日
<wdu> I want to cloak my ID as unaffiliated/Your-IRC-ID. Thanks.
<lainme> wdu: 去#freenode
<Guest3886> .
<onlylove> 电信3G坑起来一点不亚于联通啊
<wdu> Please log in before attempting to verify your registration.
<onlylove> wdu: have you registered your nick?
<wdu> onlylove:yes
<onlylove> wdu: then login first if you have a cloak，your username will like unaffiliated/Your-IRC-ID
<onlylove> wdu: if you have asked for a cloak
<happyaron> onlylove: 电信3G现在越发不行了
<onlylove> happyaron: 比联通便宜
<onlylove> happyaron: 我刚买了个卡，一月6+0.8营业厅才卖600
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 联通根本没这么便宜的卡
<happyaron> onlylove: 电信4G还可以
<happyaron> band1 开放了更好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 无所谓，反正比联通好
<happyaron> 电信3G
<happyaron> 比联通3G差好多
<onlylove> happyaron: 主要是，我要想用4G，得买设备
<onlylove> happyaron: 我这边的体验是，差不多，然后比联通便宜
<onlylove> happyaron: 我用联通一年，电信一年
<happyaron> 我也差不多
<happyaron> 现在我比较悲催的是电信有4G设备，但没预算开4G套餐
<happyaron> 于是你妹的用3G
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以联通所谓的WCDMA……就那么回事
<happyaron> onlylove: 领跑好多年呐
<happyaron> 电信基站太少了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实有些事还真不一定是技术本身差
<happyaron> onlylove: EV-DO 跟 wcdma 就是比不了啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 后续演进没跟上
<happyaron> onlylove: WCDMA 实在是良心标准，联通上到Rev8了，电信还是ev-do rev.a
<happyaron> 3.1Mbps
<onlylove> happyaron: 联通上那么好的标准信号渣有毛用
<happyaron> onlylove: 电信是信号好没速度啊
<happyaron> 3.1Mbps 你还想咋样呢
<happyaron> 理论最大值
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不介意速度，我需要的是稳定性
<happyaron> onlylove: 上移动吧
<happyaron> 移动4G爽爽哒
<happyaron> 完虐美帝加州ATT
<happyaron> onlylove: 电信换个便宜4G设备其实也算值
<happyaron> 袜子壕实用体验是电信4G覆盖比3G好
<onlylove> happyaron: 我用3G凑合下吧，反正没准哪天就不用了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 壕  用3g
<onlylove> happyaron: 每月6G够我玩的了
<happyaron> onlylove: 用3G你刷不掉6G
<happyaron> TAT
<happyaron> onlylove: 我的电信好现在完全用来打电话，流量钱交给移动了
<happyaron> 电信尼玛要59起
<onlylove> happyaron: 我用电脑用3G，你想多了，我想搞掉6G轻松愉快
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 我住的地方没有线
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> 希望给移动发FDD拍照
<happyaron> 牌照
<happyaron> 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 不现实
<onlylove> happyaron: 在有些人眼里，TDD等于自主等于移动
<happyaron> 不知道，电信口的朋友说移动的4G设备全都是FDD ready的，采购就要求了
<onlylove> 尽管实际上不是那么回事
<onlylove> 但是时分复用就这样了
<onlylove> happyaron: ready的意思是，万一不行，随时可以开
<onlylove> happyaron: 或者偷着开
<happyaron> onlylove: 要多花钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果只是TDD，以后要FDD的话得花更多钱
<happyaron> onlylove: 对啊，所以说希望给移动发FDD
<onlylove> happyaron: 这是移动给自己留后路的感觉
<happyaron> TDD都一起发了，这届政府的样子，FDD应该也会一起来
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果给移动发了FDD，那么联通就安心等死好了，那个和电信合并的谣言看来是真的
<happyaron> onlylove: 电信今年经营比较糟
<happyaron> 联通不了解
<happyaron> onlylove: 已经给电信联通偷跑FDD了
<happyaron> 没啥不公平的
<onlylove> happyaron: 电信有民用宽带
<happyaron> 赚钱少
<onlylove> happyaron: 你别拿原来网通那点事说联通
<onlylove> happyaron: 总之联通就是弱势等死的哪一个
<happyaron> onlylove: 倒是可能把C网给广电撒
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 广电是历史问题，它本来是电视的，后来因为宽带发展的问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正广电用C不现实
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你说，电信的C网是哪里来的
<onlylove> happyaron: 联通？
<happyaron> onlylove: y
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是电信本来就做通信，和电视两码事
<happyaron> onlylove: 当时重组把联通事实上拆了
<happyaron> onlylove: 广电光纤网很强的
<happyaron> 至少爆联通几条街
<onlylove> happyaron: 广电宽带很弱的，至少被联通爆几条街
<happyaron> 那是管理问题好伐
<onlylove> happyaron: 我们那广电弱到，宽带实际上是电信的
<happyaron> 本来就弱，送他个移动网络，正好也是工信部这边抛个包袱
<onlylove> happyaron: 电信经营那东西有不上心，然后广电就渣了
<happyaron> TAT
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我们那对广电的吐槽是，人多就死
<onlylove> happyaron: 人少凑合
<happyaron> 电信联通其实是给钱就有网
<happyaron> 光电基础设施利用不起来
<happyaron> 广电
<happyaron> 艾玛
<onlylove> happyaron: 我估计广电设备负载能力不行啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 少量用户可以，用户一多就挂，还TM卡
<onlylove> happyaron: 都不如给国家电网一部分宽带业务，直接玩电力网
<happyaron> onlylove: 广电是光纤到位，其他都渣吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 我们那连光纤都没
<onlylove> happyaron: 渣到无可救药
<happyaron> onlylove: 额，光纤是指有线电视那个光纤
<happyaron> onlylove: 有有线电视的地方，广电就有足够的光纤
<happyaron> 数字电视以后链路负载已经低到不行了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得铜缆才80M来着？
<onlylove> happyaron: 还是细缆？
<onlylove> happyaron: 或者我记错了，是800？
<happyaron> onlylove: 人家地下都是光的到楼啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我们家穷，么楼
<happyaron> 就差最后那几米和相关的设备
<happyaron> onlylove: 么楼的地方就么知道了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我们那ADSL完爆广电光纤
 * onlylove 准备睡觉，明天上班
<onlylove> happyaron: 没楼的地方无非是路边柜子里扯铜缆，所谓最后一公里
<gebjgd> onlylove: 还上班？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 明天调休
<gebjgd> onlylove: 天朝真狠  跟没假期一样
<onlylove> gebjgd: 还好吧，然后连续休息一周，让我应付七大姑八大姨的八卦，你啥时候结婚啊blabla
<onlylove> gebjgd: 今年很不错了，去年才叫斯巴达，网上一片骂声不断
<onlylove> gebjgd: 今年大部分人表示很满意
<gebjgd> onlylove: 屁民满意就好 不然也不会流氓到现在
<gebjgd> onlylove: 封网都没说什么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 封网这事屁民很少知道啊
<gebjgd> onlylove: 所以中国人厉害啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 知道的都是些死猿
<onlylove> gebjgd: 根本不是那么回事，人根本不去国外网站
<gebjgd> onlylove: 未必
<gebjgd> onlylove: 有文化的谁不去国外网站
<onlylove> gebjgd: 搜索？百度。看视频？优酷
<onlylove> gebjgd: 毕竟是少数啊
<gebjgd> onlylove: 看你和什么人比了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 在大学里面，去国外网站的都是少数
<gebjgd> onlylove: 在贫困线上挣扎的人还多呢
<gebjgd> onlylove: 一句话党的政策好
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这是现状，大学里面有文化的多吧，知道墙的有几个
<gebjgd> onlylove: 大多数
<onlylove> gebjgd: 所以他们只要用的开心，封就封去吧，反正一辈子用不到
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我上学的地方，知道墙的是少部分，大多数不知道
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你上学是什么地方
<onlylove> gebjgd: 山东
<gebjgd> onlylove: 只能说你们那里太闭塞
<gebjgd> onlylove: 广东很多人都知道
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不然也不会出现那么以前文革时期 89去香港的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 89很多人知道，不敢说
<gebjgd> onlylove: 我去广东第一件事 就是他们问我89发生了什么
<gebjgd> onlylove: 是否是真的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 当年山东兵不愿意动弹，直接换了军区司令
<onlylove> gebjgd: 就算是假的，敏感日子里面地铁封站也说明了一切
<onlylove> gebjgd: 反正我觉得那件事没啥好宣扬的，过去就过去了，发生就发生了，他不承认
<gebjgd> onlylove: 没有假的  都是真的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 肯定是真的啊，每年那时候封google，国内各大网站维护
<onlylove> gebjgd: 谁闲的没事不约而同的维护
<gebjgd> onlylove: 哈哈
<gebjgd> 重启龙芯
<zizhen> 的寡凫单鹄
<archl> testing a laptop
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-15
<archl> wow
<wdu>  /msg NickServ identify <52-25=28>
<GangHuiLai> .
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> .
<yunfan> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 回哪里？
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> yunfan:jia
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 早
<yunfan> GangHuiLai: 你家在哪里?
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: 早早哒
<GangHuiLai> yunfan: 北京/朝阳/常营
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> 中国/通利福尼亚/常营
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 刚算了一下, 咱们假期还挺长
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: 长么？
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: 多长算多
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 算是很长的了. 我没请假, 就已经从昨天开始修了
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai:  毛，你今天上班好呗
<yunfan> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 其实我想问的是你家在哪里
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: ... ...
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> yunfan: 帝都西北边一点
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 在家看tvb好了
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: tvb? 人生啦，最重要的就是开心
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: 要不我煮碗面给你吃？
<QuNianHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 那就是农家乐那块了
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 做人呢, 最重要的就是开心
<QuNianHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 还是下面给他吃把
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> QuNianHuiLai: 毛，哥住城市里的..哪来农家乐...
<QuNianHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 照你这么说 女校里都没男厕所了
<archl> 开心太容易 ，不过 是 个心理 活动 ，多无聊
<QuNianHuiLai> archl: 是化学反应  多巴胺而已
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 你说, 写个类似gocode的东西, 有多难?
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: 造一个试试呗，你看 fwall 一开始也是造轮子，后来不是造
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> 出新意了
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 不是, 我要模仿写个ruby的.
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: gocode很好用, 但是ruby没有不全工具啊.
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> QuNianHuiLai: ruby简单吧，ruby不是内置一个.method方法，可以显示所
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> 有函数么？
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 是啊.
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: .methods
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai:搞搞搞
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 但是很奇怪, ruby日本人用很多, emacs插件也都是日本人写的. 为何emacs没有ruby插件?
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: 懒吧
<QuNianHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 我又不会ruby
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: 不过动态语言不好写
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 是啊.
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 感觉没那么简单.
<QuNianHuiLai> GangHuiLai: 因为ruby本身慢 emacs又慢 两个放一起 没法跑了
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: go是静态的，从类型就能分析...
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: gocode快是因为有server端保留cache了   cc  QuNianHuiLai
<QuNianHuiLai> 什么是gocode?
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> QuNianHuiLai:跟running man差不多
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 是啊, ruby很多单例方法的.
<QuNianHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 忽悠我呢
 * ZaoJiuHuiLai running man-> 奔跑的man文档
 * ZaoJiuHuiLai gocode -> 去吧代码！
<QuNianHuiLai> 不知道go能在pc上开多少协程
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai:
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/53809965gw1ep9spnluijj20fg0iwdk3.jpg
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: 我得去找这个字体
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 找找找, 找完了给我一个
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: opengl啊.
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: sha?
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 你贴的代码
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: 喂，关注点是字体啊
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: percol真好用
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 写个函数放zshrc里面: git show $(git log --oneline | percol | cut -d' ' -f1)
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 简直完美.
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: 不用zsh
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 那你放bashrc里面嘛
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: percol真是好用, helm在shell下面的翻版
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai: http://warubure-anime.com/product/detail_OTHERS01.html
<GangHuiLai> ZaoJiuHuiLai: 赞!
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai:  换换换
<jussshshhshs> 今天大风，满天尘土
<QuNianHuiLai> 啪啪啪
<cherrot> 咦 今天竟然连上了。。
<GangHuiLai> cherrot: 兔兔.
<cherrot> GangHuiLai, 帝都留守少年你好
<jiero> cherrot 。。。
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> GangHuiLai, 帝都留守少年你好
<jiero> cherrot兔兔，带女孩子来irc吧。
<cherrot> jiero, 我这有台上好的电动独轮车 少侠要不要考虑收了呀 便宜卖哦
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> cherrot: 兔兔，你也回家了？
<jiero> cherrot 。。。你骑来潍坊么
<cherrot> ZaoJiuHuiLai, 癞蛤蟆 我明天回
<cherrot> ZaoJiuHuiLai, 我这有太上好德电动独轮车， 壮士要不要考虑收了！ 便宜卖！ 2999！ 买不了吃亏买不了上当！
<ZaoJiuHuiLai> cherrot: 0.1折我考虑
<jiero> cherrot。。 太上好德。你就打折
<gfxmode> 感觉电动独轮车除了拉风外，不是很实用
<cherrot> jiero, 我时奖品 用不到才出
<jiero> cherrot 真是，昨天也不当礼物送出去。
<O0XX> GangHuiLai: 靠，居然还有这种服务 http://acronymcreator.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Acronym Creator - find a name for your company, project, algorithm (@ acronymcreator.net)
<GangHuiLai> O0XX: asdf... 好名字.
<gfxmode> O0XX: 甚好，以后给娃起名字，也用这个网站起
<O0XX> gfxmode: 赞
<GangHuiLai> O0XX: 你要做啥项目来的?
<O0XX> GangHuiLai: container
<QuNianHuiLai> gfxmode: 叫什么名字
<GangHuiLai> O0XX: 也做container?
<O0XX> GangHuiLai: en
<gfxmode> QuNianHuiLai: 名字瞎JB取
<GangHuiLai> O0XX: 要做很大?
<O0XX> GangHuiLai: en
<QuNianHuiLai> gfxmode: 就叫jb好了
<GangHuiLai> O0XX: 哥换了个妹子, 你在微博上表乱说啊...
<O0XX> GangHuiLai:啥？
<GangHuiLai> O0XX: 已经删着你那条啦~
 * GangHuiLai 弄点儿吃的去
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 千人斩呢？
<jiero> GangHuiLai: 你竟然换了妹子了。
 * jiero 让我感觉大学恋情这里几乎没有持久的。。。
<nyfair> 亩产2w8
<nyfair> 麻蛋，怎么没人了
<nyfair> wangli: 首席呢？
<wangli> nyfair, 谁是Adam Li
<qiao> nyfair: 早。
<GangHuiLai> Adam Lee才对
<GangHuiLai> wangli: 你一点儿也不专业嘛
<GangHuiLai> qiao: 早, 首席.
<nyfair> qiao: 首席早
<qiao> GangHuiLai: 早。
<wangli> GangHuiLai, 好吧  Adam Lee 他在哪里
<GangHuiLai> wangli: 胶东.
<nyfair> wangli: 在候总被窝里
<goodman> :))
<goodman> aa
<goodman> 有人知道怎么完整下载Google code上面的SVN库吗？
<goodman> 发现git可以完整克隆一个库的特性确实很利于开源协议
<GangHuiLai> qiao: 哪天回家?
<gebjgd> goodman: svn一样的 co
<QuNianHuiLai> gebjgd: 你过年有假期不？
<gebjgd> QuNianHuiLai: 想放就能放
<QuNianHuiLai> gebjgd: 这么拽 ？ 现在自己当老板了？
<gebjgd> QuNianHuiLai: 要假期不就行了
<QuNianHuiLai> gebjgd: 德国放假很宽松？
<gebjgd> QuNianHuiLai: 30天每年
<gebjgd> QuNianHuiLai: 不算节假日
<QuNianHuiLai> gebjgd: 难怪老外有空出国到处玩
<QuNianHuiLai> 不过我一年9天年假都没用完 额
<QuNianHuiLai> 真给我30天也没用
<QuNianHuiLai> 除非利用那30天去报个班学点东西什么的
<gebjgd> QuNianHuiLai: 那你是真不会活着
<gebjgd> QuNianHuiLai: 没事改什么名
<happyaron> 我靠原来今天是工作日
<happyaron> QuNianHuiLai: jyf 好久不见
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你年假真多
<happyaron> gebjgd: 每年还增加么
<gebjgd> happyaron: 没有
<gebjgd> happyaron: 这个是法定的
<happyaron> o
<qiao> GangHuiLai: 明天。
<qiao> GangHuiLai: 刚打台球了。
<GangHuiLai> qiao: 赞.
<GangHuiLai> qiao: 老司机生活这么潇洒
<qiao> GangHuiLai: 公司都没人了。
<GangHuiLai> qiao: ... ...
<qiao> GangHuiLai: 下班了。。明个回家。
<GangHuiLai> qiao: 恩, 快回去吧
<GangHuiLai> qiao: 辛苦
<h_what> 问下 内核2.6.x 和3.16.x 区别大致有什么不同
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 你这问题没法回答.
<GangHuiLai> h_what: patch那么多
<iLucky> 有人在用RHEL5吗
<jusss> hoxily: 我知道为什么昨天晚上只能收到EXISTS收不到RECENT了，是因为只能有一个收到RECENT,其它的就收不到了
<hoxily> jusss: 你开了多个？
<jusss> hoxily: 我天同时开了好几个
<jusss> hoxily: debian上telnet挂着一个，后来就在win上挂了
<jusss> hoxily: 我今天单独开，发现昨天写的那个原始的和缓冲区都可以正常读到RECENT了，原来RECENT只有一个能读到
<jusss> hoxily: py的数据类型多是不变的为啥还叫动态语言，又不是动态作用域
<jusss> 好安静呀
<jusss> hoxily: bytearray array.array numpy 这仨啥区别
<hoxily> 不知道呢
<jusss> 我今天突然想起来c的变量和数组都是在栈上，直接malloc什么申请的在堆上，字符串在bss，py有没有这些概念？
<jusss> 一个操作系统都有这些，
<h_what> .
<jusss> stack heap bss data text
<jusss> py的变量都在什么里？
 * jiero 吃掉了。
<sennn> hi
<sennn> happy new year
<h_what> 请问编译内核中打补丁那环节怎么弄的？
<GangHuiLai> h_what: git apply xxx.patch
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 请问你都不知道怎么打补丁, 为什么会需要给内核打补丁呢?
<h_what> GangHuiLai: 想重新编译内核
<GangHuiLai> h
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 哦, 那就去吧. 很简单的.
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 网上大把教程.
<h_what> GangHuiLai: 打补丁的环节没怎么有，补丁文件都没找到
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 你想打什么补丁啊?
<h_what> GangHuiLai: 在tty中显示汉字
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 这还需要重新编译内核???
<GangHuiLai> h_what: zhcon
<h_what> 我是想编译内核提高硬件兼容性，打汉字补丁只是举个补丁例子
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 首先, 你知道你具体要打哪个补丁文件吗????
<h_what> GangHuiLai: 不知道。。
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 那你打个屁.
<h_what> GangHuiLai: 教程怎么写着给内核源码打补丁
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 你先说你到底想做什么????
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 鬼知道你看的什么鬼...教程...
<h_what> GangHuiLai: https://zh.opensuse.org/SDB:%E5%86%85%E6%A0%B8%E7%BC%96%E8%AF%91%E6%95%99%E7%A8%8B_(kernel_2.6.x)
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* SDB:内核编译教程 (kernel 2.6.x) - openSUSE (@ opensuse.org)
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 你编译内核为了啥?
<h_what> 用起来好卡
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 重新编译还是会卡. 不会有任何改善.
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 如果你的driver不工作, 而你在网上找到了还没有被合并到主线的driver bug fix, 你可以考虑自己编译kernel, 自己合并那个patch.
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 否则, 自己编译kernel屁用都没有.
<h_what> GangHuiLai: 用Debian 都不怎么觉得
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 不觉得什么???
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 说话说完整.
<h_what> GangHuiLai: 软件打开缓慢。。
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 跟内核关系不大. 你重新编译之后有啥作用?
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 你重新编译的时候做啥操作能让速度变快?
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 换个io调度器?
<h_what> GangHuiLai: ..
<h_what> GangHuiLai: 精兵简政不可以提速？
<alvin_rxg> 这么玩可以试试 lfs 或者 gentoo
<alvin_rxg> 精简不一定提速，得要各种驱动适配
<h_what> 估计我是心理需求
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 可以就有鬼了.
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 想提速, 换调度算法.
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 算啦, 有时间折腾, 不如换台好点儿的电脑.
<h_what> GangHuiLai：换成司马算法
<h_what> GangHuiLai: 稳定性呢
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 你自己试试咯, 反正也没几个, 每个都编译个kernel.
<h_what> GangHuiLai: 跪了。。
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 平身.
<GangHuiLai> h_what: 别乱跪, 朕不给红包的.
<h_what> GangHuiLai: ...醉了
<cherrot> 过年好啊
<GangHuiLai> cherrot: 过年好! 兔兔!
<cherrot> GangHuiLai, 帝都留守少年好~
<GangHuiLai> cherrot: ... ...
<GangHuiLai> cherrot: 关爱留守儿童!
<GangHuiLai> cherrot: 请给个红包!
<cherrot> 少年郎
<cherrot> GangHuiLai, 快收了我的独轮车吧~
<GangHuiLai> cherrot: ... 我兜里就剩下五块钱了, 够?
<cherrot> GangHuiLai, 一百块都不给我
<GangHuiLai> cherrot: 100啊, 要等我发了工资采购
<GangHuiLai> 才够
<cherrot> 23333
<jusss> cherrot: 昨天跟ex去啪啪啪了吗
<cherrot> jusss, 干嘛跟ex啪啪啪
<jusss> cherrot: 那跟现任啪啪啪
<cherrot> 我跟键盘啪啪啪
<GangHuiLai> cherrot: 禽兽, 你连键盘都不放过!
<cherrot> GangHuiLai, =。=
<happyaron> cherrot: 原来你不是妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 你是禽兽啊，键盘都不放过
<cherrot> happyaron, 僵尸。。。你咋这个店跳上来了
<happyaron> cherrot: 起来看书啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 小黄书
<happyaron> cherrot: dive into python3 TAT
<happyaron> cherrot: 高大上不
<cherrot> happyaron, 你咋看这个了
<happyaron> cherrot: 学门生产工具啊，以前用的都太原始了……
<happyaron> 从石器时代走向现代
<gebjgd> happyaron, 以前用啥
<happyaron> gebjgd: shell/C
<happyaron> gebjgd: 解析个json已经哭晕在地……
<gebjgd> happyaron, shell/c 一点都不原始  python是胶水
<cherrot> happyaron, 嗯 是该从石头换成电锯了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 这不是说得形象点么……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再俩星期就毕业了，不知道以后往哪里去了都 =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找工作啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 马上投简历
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看上了这个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.ebay.de/itm/321663597456?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#
<alvin_rxg> Title: Lenovo ThinkPad T410s Intel Core i5 M520 2,40Ghz 4Gb 80Gb SSD Windows 7 Pro B | eBay (@ ebay.de)
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你现在还要买比较差的机器干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, tp新的键盘不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而且我有台式机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用linux要那么好的配置没用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看你用途咯。我整了个 i7 4700 的，可以用好久了。 win8, win 10 都没问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不用win
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对于我而言 我需要的是键盘和分辨率
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 台机咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我有台式机  我是需要一个本子
<happyaron> gebjgd: 新机器键盘也可以的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 台式机8g
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不行  我受不了巧克力键盘
<gebjgd> happyaron, 还是喜欢经典的tp键盘
<happyaron> gebjgd: t420一年用户，t430两年用户表示其实430更舒服
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我用了3年半的t520
<happyaron> gebjgd: 换巧克力系列会有半个月不适应，之后就好了
<happyaron> 很快就会觉得其实挺好
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不行  因为我的机器多  习惯不了
<happyaron> 那就木法了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 最不喜欢就是巧克力键盘
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那为啥不买个顶配的t420
<gebjgd> happyaron, 太反人类了  我最喜欢的就是那种老的tp键盘
<gebjgd> happyaron, 没用啊
<happyaron> 410有点非主流
<happyaron> t420s
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我现在的台式机8g
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我台式机16G
<gebjgd> happyaron, 怎么都是跑openbox
<happyaron> KDE党路过……
<gebjgd> happyaron, 太慢
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不喜欢等待的感觉
<happyaron> gebjgd: 有好显卡的表示无所谓
 * happyaron 比不了破马
<gebjgd> happyaron, openbox那就是顺滑 和显卡没有关系
<happyaron> gebjgd: 完全理解不了 *box 用户
<gebjgd> happyaron, kde那鼠标跳跳的感觉就烦人
<happyaron> 哈哈
<gebjgd> happyaron, 对多桌面支持还不完美
<gebjgd> happyaron, tint2可是强多了
<happyaron> 唉，理解不了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 因为我爱的是tint2
<gebjgd> happyaron, t420s有什么好的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 比410省电
<gebjgd> happyaron, 。。。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 为什么
<happyaron> gebjgd: CPU 赶上工艺升级
<gebjgd> happyaron, 竟然是dp
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不行  我需要hdmi
<happyaron> gebjgd: 为嘛
<gebjgd> happyaron, 因为我没有display port接口
<happyaron> 摊手
<gebjgd> happyaron, t420带n卡？
<gebjgd> happyaron, t420s带n卡？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 有不带的型号
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你可以用 minidp to hdmi 转接线
<gebjgd> happyaron, t420s比t410s更热
<gebjgd> happyaron, http://notebook.it168.com/a2011/0526/1196/000001196400_all.shtml
<alvin_rxg> Title: 商务旗舰对决 ThinkPad T420S对比T410S-IT168 笔记本专区 (@ it168.com)
<gebjgd> happyaron, 从二手价格上来看t410s才160欧
<gebjgd> happyaron, t420s
<gebjgd> happyaron, t420s 至少300欧
<happyaron> 看你啦
<happyaron> 国内二手不能买，所以肯定买420
<gebjgd> happyaron, 好了 t410s
<gebjgd> happyaron, 价格便宜  优势
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-15
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • update之后无法链接网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475242 如题，最近把14.04 LTS进行一次update,重启以后无法链接网络，ifconfig找不到eth0的信息。 不知有没有朋友遇到类似的情况，如何解决？ zz: yuqingcai — 2016-02-15 9:46
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • update之后无法链接网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475243 如题，最近把14.04 LTS进行一次update,重启以后无法链接网络，ifconfig找不到eth0的信息。 不知有没有朋友遇到类似的情况，如何解决？ zz: yuqingcai — 2016-02-15 9:47
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 升级16.04失败后无法登陆图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475244 我从15.10升级到16.04的过程中显示升级失败，然后重启后发现装上了16.04，但是无法登陆图形界面，gnome桌面和cli都提示unable to get valid context，有谁知道怎么解决吗？实在不想重装。谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢啦 zz: wjlukuan — 2016-02-15 10:16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 升级16.04失败后无法登陆图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475245 我从15.10升级到16.04的过程中显示升级失败，然后重启后发现装上了16.04，但是无法登陆图形界面，gnome桌面和cli都提示unable to get valid context，tty可以进，没问题有谁知道怎么解决吗？
<^k^>  ─> 实在不想重装。谢谢啦 zz: wjlukuan — 2016-02-15 10:17
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 升级16.04失败后无法登陆图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475246 我从15.10升级到16.04的过程中显示升级失败，然后重启后发现装上了16.04，但是无法登陆图形界面，gnome桌面和cli都提示unable to get valid context，tty可以进，没问题有谁知道怎么解决吗？
<^k^>  ─> 实在不想重装。谢谢啦 zz: wjlukuan — 2016-02-15 10:19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 升级16.04失败后无法登陆图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475248 我从15.10升级到16.04的过程中显示升级失败，然后重启后发现装上了16.04，但是无法登陆图形界面，gnome桌面和cli都提示unable to get valid context，tty可以进，没问题有谁知道怎么解决吗？
<^k^>  ─> 实在不想重装。谢谢啦 zz: wjlukuan — 2016-02-15 10:20
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu 15.10 virtualbox无法启动新任务  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475249 我使用Ubuntu 15.10，在更新VirtualBox后，出现之前的虚拟系统无法打开， 重新安装VirtualBox也不能恢复 The device helper structure version has changed. If you have upgraded VirtualBox recently, please make sure you
<^k^>  ─> have terminated all VMs and upgraded any extension packs. If this error persists, try re-installing VirtualBox. (VER …
<darkduke> 啦啦啦
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 不同电脑,不同版本OS,进入gmail时的故障,求解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475250 我有一部台式机,安装UBT12.04 LTS Chrome 版本 45.0.2454.101,进入gmail(当然是翻进去的),有登录页面,一切可以正常操作,完成后可以正常退出. 但是另外一部笔记本电脑,安装UBT14.0
<^k^>  ─> 4 LTS Chrome 版本 47.0.2526.106,同样进gmail,却操作不正常,每次输入mail.google.com时,没有登录页面 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 小白求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475251 本人刚接触ubuntu系统不久，现在有个问题就是我的笔记本是x220i，用的蓝牙鼠标也是tinkpad 0A36414，但每次系统重启后鼠标无法自动连上，需要重新配对才能解决，请问大神们，这个能解决吗？这个鼠标在以前win7的
<^k^>  ─> 时候是正常的 zz: sunzqe — 2016-02-15 11:57
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 不同电脑,不同版本OS,进入gmail时的故障,求解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475252 我有一部台式机,安装UBT12.04 LTS Chrome 版本 45.0.2454.101,进入gmail(当然是翻进去的),有登录页面,一切可以正常操作,完成后可以正常退出. 但是另外一部笔记本电脑,安装UBT14.0
<^k^>  ─> 4 LTS Chrome 版本 47.0.2526.106,同样进gmail,却操作不正常,每次输入mail.google.com时,没有登录页面 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 不同电脑,不同版本OS,进入gmail时的故障,求解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475253 我有一部台式机,安装UBT12.04 LTS Chrome 版本 45.0.2454.101,进入gmail(当然是翻进去的),有登录页面,一切可以正常操作,完成后可以正常退出. 但是另外一部笔记本电脑,安装UBT14.04
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Ubuntu 14.04频繁无法连接无线网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475254 机器：ASUS X550C 系统：Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 问题：有时候suspend之后登录会连不上wifi，要让它自己suspend好一阵子再重新打开才能够连接上。 请问这是网卡驱动的问题吗？ 我装了系统之后没有做
 * pity 满屏都是机器人的消息啊
<onlylove1__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47159
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | AMD Zen处理器最多包含32个核心
<^k^> onlylove__: 拜
<aqua7regia> 哈喽
<aqua7regia> ／join #linuxba
<iMadper> yuning: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6016651/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ AULDEY 奥迪双钻 飓风战魂3 624605 裂变系列-冥海玄鲛绝地神陶陀螺套装 99元包邮，可199-100_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
 * harajuku 哦弥陀佛
<onlylove_> harajuku: 你在风俗店念阿弥陀佛？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 上班了？
<onlylove___> yunfan: 今天投两份简历，剩下时间摸鱼
<onlylove___> yunfan: 反正项目经理说要给我安排，他安排啥样鬼知道
<yunfan> onlylove___: 不错 开窍了
<sulit>  /quit
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 为什么我的 /etc/samba/smbpassword 文件是空的呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475256 创建Samba用户的时候系统不给自动创建么？ zz: Smoke1988 — 2016-02-15 15:56
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  16:25
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你上班了?
<iMadper> harajuku: 我都上班了啊
<onlylove_> iMadper: 为啥你这么说，我觉得 harajuku还没上班
<iMadper> onlylove1: harajuku 是大老板, 有钱人, 自然不用上班
<terry__> 这个讨论组都没新人问问题了/。。。
<iMadper> terry__: 好事啊.
<iMadper> terry__: 节约大家时间.
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 藏文于图（一个二维码想法的副产品）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475258 藏文于图（一个二维码想法的副产品） 前些天盯看二维码的时候突然想起以往的一个思路，如大标题，当时一搜很一般便弃了， 但如若用在二维码上，那怎么也比那毫无意义的图形要强
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 桌面巡逻机（桌面宠物）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475259 桌面巡逻机（桌面宠物） 解开下载地址提供的压缩包，然后进入 xunluoji 这个目录 双击 ui，一架轰炸机出现在桌面的左上角，沿着四边飞行巡逻是它唯一的使命 它如果遮住了你的点击区域，可以把它
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15222.html 我才不愿像他呢！ : 女儿陈佳一长得和爸爸一个样,爸爸单位组织活动,想带4岁的女儿参加,女儿却厥着小嘴说:"我可不想去了！ "妈妈好奇的问:"这是怎么了,你不是最喜欢和爸爸玩了吗?"小佳一认真的说:"上次我去爸爸工厂,爸爸的同
<^k^>  ─> 事都说我长的像陈师傅,妈你说陈师傅是谁呀?我才不愿像他呢?"
<wsdjeg> 有没有人在用neovim？这个软件在ubuntu下终端最大化时候，nvim不能够最大化
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • samba是如何进行密码验证的呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475261 如果使用默认规则，比如说配置文件是这样的： Code: [global] workgroup = workgroup netbios name = debian 7 (2).... server string = debian 7 (2).... encrypt passwords = true security = user unix charset = utf-8 dos charset = u
<^k^>  ─> tf-8 [tmp] path = /tmp comment = "tmp" read only = no guest ok = yes ~                                …
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu kylin 14.04 升级内核后 出现鼠标难以点击，鼠标触发的图形界面缓慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475262 最近升级了 ubuntu kylin 14.04的内核。 先是升级到4.5rc4的内核，出现鼠标难以使用的情况。 本以为是rc的问题，就删除4.5内核改用 4.4.1的内核。 采用
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-16
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 蝴蝶飞、蝴蝶结飞（桌面宠物）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475264 蝴蝶飞、蝴蝶结飞（桌面宠物） 解开下载地址提供的压缩包，然后进入 butterfly 这个目录，它就是“蝴蝶飞” 双击 ui.zs，桌面上会出现6只栩栩如生的抖动着翅膀的蝴蝶，等它们辨别了环境后便
<^k^>  ─> 会开始自己的行动 似扑戏、似追逐、似寻觅采花，让人恍然回到童年那内心清净的时候 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 小白求教：Terminal的标题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475265 大神好！ 我昨天刚妆好了ubuntu 14.04. 打开终端以后终端的title一直显示"terminal",但是我看到很多人的终端标题显示的是现在访问的路径。到底如何设置成这样？ 我已经查了半天了。就是没找到
<^k^>  ─> 答案。。。 <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/sm
<luobo> #linuxcn
<formero> 平时都没人的吗？
<formero> 感觉好安静，大神都在干什么？
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 求xfce苹果风格（扁平的）美化教程与资源  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475268 RT，关键是主题什么的 zz: yyws2012 — 2016-02-16 10:01
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 无法通过vnc显示unity桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475269 server端安装Ubuntu14.04后显示unity桌面，但我通过vnc端只能显示命令窗口，无法显示桌面，请问是什么原因？ zz: barbielxt — 2016-02-16 10:01
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 字符界面如何显示中文，输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475270 ubuntu 字符界面如何显示中文，输入中文啊？求详细方法。。。 zz: hanis_ghost — 2016-02-16 11:39
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • vim替换选定的内容求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475271 麻烦问下各位大哥,我用vim的可视模式选定一段内容后,用:'<,'>,s/192.168/192/g想替换选定的内容,但是每次都不能替换选定的内容 zz: ps3wifi — 2016-02-16 11:45
<nyfair> happyaron: 蓉蓉，qq拼音那对狗男女呢，我要提bug！
<happyaron> nyfair: 我很久没去和他们打交道了。。。
<happyaron> nyfair: 用bing吧
<nyfair> happyaron: android版的自定义短语容量太小，我pc上用的五笔单字库同步过去就只有a开头的能用，其他的都被咔嚓了
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 这些我好像都没需求
<nyfair> happyaron: bing不仅加驱还有hao123推广，其实现在功能还干净的就只有qq了
<luobo> nyfair: 你说话好有意思啊
<luobo> nyfair: 那对狗男女
<luobo> nyfair: 这么称呼略显尴尬
<nyfair> 话说应该不是hao123，反正是巨硬下面一个推广站
<nyfair> luobo: 讲道理，腾讯虽然大部分产品都恶心，有些玩意还是很良心的
<luobo> nyfair: 有些不是下面的人能左右的
<luobo> nyfair: 就好比，产品说这么干，研发就只能忍着恶心这么干
<nyfair> happyaron: 这个需求一点也不复杂吧，不就是把一个长度变量的值后面加2个0吗
<nyfair> luobo: 产品研发关我屁事，我只知道我是优质用户，是他们的上帝
<harajuku> nyfair: 五笔? 异端
<luobo> nyfair: 上帝好
<happyaron> nyfair: 额
<happyaron> nyfair: 这个我真不知道
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  13:01
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 壕你上线了
<nyfair> 尼玛，这厮又换风俗店住了？
<darkduke> 哈哈哈
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu15.04 apache代理服务器访问https问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475273 麻烦问下各位能不能让apache支持正向代理https,现在客户端通过代理服务器访问http正常,访问https不行 [Tue Feb 16 13:50:42.666418 2016] [proxy:warn] [pid 4600] [client 192.168.88.128:3264] AH01144: No proto
<^k^>  ─> col handler was valid for the URL www.baidu.com:443 . If you are using a DSO version of mod_proxy, make sure the prox …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 魅族Ubuntu新机22日发布 或是PRO 5  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475274 魅族Ubuntu新机22日发布 或是PRO 5 信息来源： http://www.cnmo.com/news/536885.html 【手机中国 新闻】2月14日消息，魅族科技官方微博暗示，即将有大事件在2月22日的MWC大会上发生，而且是和Ubuntu有关，
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  15:24
<kingbo> ^k^: bot换了?
<onlylove_> 同样容量的优盘，20的比50的写入差了一半不止
<kingbo> 容量还是速度？
<onlylove_> 自然是速度，都说了同样容量
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的又是RHCE，iMadper，一张证多钱，猫猫内部的
<kingbo> 会不会接口不稳定？
<harajuku> onlylove_: 内部免费考啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 贵司有啥新闻?
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点.  15:46
<onlylove__> kingbo: 接口不稳定，你理由想的真好，这价格差，足够买块好点的主控和flash了
<onlylove__> kingbo: 你想想slc的ssd和tlc的ssd以及各个主控的差距吧
<kingbo> onlylove__: 你买到赝品了
<onlylove__> kingbo: 拉倒吧
<onlylove__> kingbo: 你自己看SLC和TLC的性能差距
<onlylove__> kingbo: 你当金士顿啊，满大街假货，金士顿自己都分不出真假
<onlylove__> kingbo: 给你25块钱，你给买个写入能超过10M/s的来
<onlylove__> kingbo: 反正我保证50块能买到
<kingbo> onlylove__: 我贵重物品还用IDE硬盘盒存着...再好的闪盘也不信，更不谈速度了，能用就过了
<onlylove__> kingbo: 您老人家需要磁带机不？光盘刻录机呢？我手上还有几片威宝，便宜出，你要不
<kingbo> onlylove__: PC上没有ssd，只有SATA盘，穷...
<onlylove__> kingbo: 我又不是拿来永久保存数据，临时存放数据，快点不好么？再说，硬盘体积多大？
<kingbo> onlylove__: ssd都比磁带机稳定吧? 你今天火气有点大哦,笑- 笑，生活中不好的东西多了去了
<kingbo> #927资讯#【男子参加同学聚餐酒精中毒身亡 同桌师生赔偿11万元】大年初三，安徽望江县的晓斌和20多位老同学相约聚餐。酒后，同学们在KTV唱歌时，晓斌因酒劲发作口吐白沫，被送医救治，当晚不幸身亡。医院初步认定其系急性酒精中毒不治身亡。聚会师生由于没尽到劝阻义务，赔偿11万元。（人民日报）
<onlylove_> kingbo: 磁带坏了数据至少还能读出一部分来，ssd坏了就是坏了，你给我讲ssd比磁带机稳定？
<kingbo> 我觉得ssd比磁带使用次数多，认为它更稳定些了
<onlylove_> kingbo: 换句话，SSD和优盘一样都是FLASH介质的，磁盘和磁带都是磁性介质，凭啥区别对待
<kingbo> 优盘还是不如ssd，磁带不如磁盘，应该是有壳保护，带套的问题吧？
<kingbo> 好象传送接口也不一样
<onlylove__> kingbo: 移动硬盘呢？优盘没有壳？
<kingbo> 壳不一样，碰撞缓冲，读写缓冲
<kingbo> 其实我也不懂，乱说的，进来感觉太冷清，随意接了句话
<onlylove__> 碰撞缓冲，哈哈哈哈哈哈，我受不了了
<onlylove__> 您还是回去研究您的壳去吧
 * harajuku 死侍到底会不会在国内上映啊......
<onlylove__> harajuku: 你不是已经看过了？
<harajuku> onlylove__: 12号全球首映 我哪看哦...
<onlylove__> harajuku: 就算国内不上映也无所谓啊
<onlylove__> harajuku: 你又不是看不懂
<terry__> 美人鱼好看么
<harajuku> onlylove__: 想早点看 想和别人去看
<harajuku> terry__: 据说可以
<harajuku> onlylove__: MangHuoEr https://v2ex.com/t/256815#reply13
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 链家网招聘 • PHP、Java、iOS、Android、FE、QA、DevOps、数据仓库研发、机器学习研发/数据挖掘 • 产品经理、UI - V2EX
<onlylove__> harajuku: 西二旗好远
<onlylove__> harajuku: 而且链家给我感觉好low
<terry__> onlylove__, 不是有个PHP核心开发者在链家么
<onlylove__> terry__: 照你这么说，淘宝还有lvs的核心呢
<onlylove__> terry__: 你要知道，在帝都这地方，最容易遇到的，就算卖房子的
<onlylove__> terry__: 然后一套黑西装，挂着链家的标
<onlylove__> terry__: 我真心不知道说啥好
<terry__> onlylove__, 我知道呀，但是毕竟我们是做技术的，和他们不一样啊。。
<onlylove__> terry__: 说起来，我还见过hadoop里面据说唯一的一个中国人
<terry__> onlylove__, 在国内高就么？
<onlylove__> terry__: 无所谓，招聘的时候会把你当销售一样处理的，当初麦田就埋汰我一次了
<terry__> onlylove__, 我认为现在最low的是百度
<onlylove__> terry__: 到时候和你说，技术招聘今天不在，你要不要尝试下销售，销售blabla……
<terry__> onlylove__, 这种情况就赶紧走人。。。
<onlylove__> terry__: 不不不，百度好歹是互联网公司，你到时候有人问，你在哪上班，然后，链家，卖房子的？
<terry__> onlylove__, 互联的流氓，我是不喜欢的。。
<onlylove_> terry__: 你觉得百度Low，只是名声不好而已，就像360
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • tty1 下中文显示为乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475277 在桌面环境下是可以正常显示中文的（桌面下的终端也可以正常显示中文） 但在进入tty1种就无法显示中文了，…… （不只是tty1，其他的都是，除了tty7） zz: zhanju7hao — 2016-02-16 16:47
<kingbo> 下斑了，都出不hi
<kingbo> 出来hi
<johnlearn> hi guys
<birdzhang> hi
<ubrl> birdzhang:点点点.  18:24
<birdzhang> ...
<birdzhang> test
<ubrl> birdzhang:点点点.  18:25
<johnlearn> 现在有人用sixxs吗?
<birdzhang> 木有听过的匿了
<johnlearn> 怎么他们不接受申请了?
<johnlearn> ipv6 aiccu
<johnlearn> 看来太早了？都睡觉了！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nf2ISLSbAAC5who0id8AALq7gKjvSoAALna955.jpg 小兔子知道错了
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 死会引人哭泣。虽则如此，人生的三分之一却在睡眠中打发掉了。--拜伦 
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • debian 8安装nvidia驱动出现问题，求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475278 debian 8安装nvidia驱动出现问题，安装参照 https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers 进行，安装进行到生成配置文件20-nvidia.conf重启后黑屏，进不了X界面，为了解决这个问题，使用sudo apt-get re
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • debian 8安装nvidia驱动出现问题，求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475279 debian 8安装nvidia驱动出现问题，安装参照 https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers 进行，安装进行到生成配置文件20-nvidia.conf重启后黑屏，进不了X界面，为了解决这个问题，使用sudo apt-get re
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求助，关于gstreamer  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475280 安装gstreamer1.5.2后利用gst-launch-1.0工具播放MP3文件如下： $ gst-launch-1.0 filesrc location="/home/cl/林依晨-恶作剧.mp3" ! mad ! autoaudiosink 设置暂停管道 ... 管道正在 PREROLLING ... 警告：来自组件 /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstAut
<^k^>  ─> oAudioSink:autoaudiosink0：无法打开音频设备播放音频。 额外的调试信息： oss4-sink.c(514): gst_os …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-17
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub-update 不搜索添加其它系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475282 我的主引导是 grub2 ，机器上有多块硬盘，其它硬盘上有 Win 和 Linux 系统 问题来了，以前用 update-grub 的时候，会重新搜索所有硬盘上的系统，并更新grub2菜单 而现在使用 update-grub （包括update-g
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 用firefox总是被网站默认为移动端而打开了wap版网页  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475283 各位有没有这个情况 本想打开http://www.xunlei.com可是总是默认打开了http://www.xunlei.com/wap/ 怎么改也改不回来 本想打开http://www.fblife.com/可总是默认打开了http://m.fblife.com/
<^k^>  ─> 每次都得手动切换 有什么解决方案么 zz: sinosix — 2016-02-17 9:09
<qih> Hi, I am running Linux Mint but want to enable ZH language support as an input method. What is the best/reliable method ... IBus, Fcitx, SCIM, UIM or gcin?
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何在pc台式机ubuntu8.04上面安装matlab？谢谢！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475284 请问各位朋友，新年好！ 我的pc台式机，安装的是ubuntu8.04，我现在想在上面安装matlab,请问该如何安装，谢谢！ zz: bobbobljp — 2016-02-17 9:22
<qih> @^k^: Was that message aimed at me? I don't speak Zhongguohua, sorry.
<vickycq> qih: use fcitx and fcitx-pinyin
<qih> vickycq: Thank you 8-)
<qih> Am working hard to learn Zhongguohua, especially Read/Write
<birdzhang> qih: Where are you from?
<qih> birdzhang: NZ, but am a European
<birdzhang> :-)
<qih> birdzhang: You?
<birdzhang> China
<qih> Cool
<birdzhang> This channel is ubuntu-cn
<qih> Yes I can that 8-)
<qih> I can see*
 * qih can't type
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47168
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Vulkan API 1.0正式发布
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • gnucash的两个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475285 刚刚接触财务软件，发现gnucash还是不错的。有两个问题请教： 1.合计金额显示为“元330.00”，不好看，但不知如何改动； gnu.png 2.文件-导出菜单里面的“export transactions to csv”只能按类别选中科目，
<^k^>  ─> 无法导出全部会计科目的所有记录。 exp.png zz: tang.zhe — 2016-02-17 11:17
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 不用第三方工具在BCD中添加GRUB2引导的方法(干嘛去搞boot.ini)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475286 首先，在 Linux 中取得 GRUB2 在 MBR 中的可执行代码 dd if=/dev/sda of=/debian.mbr bs=1 count=446 将得到的 debian.mbr 文件拷贝到 Windows 的引导分区根目录。（有100MB小引导分区的
<^k^>  ─> ，这个小分区才是引导分区，简单的说就是与 Windows 的 Boot 文件夹相同的分区） 重启到 …
<onlylove1> 貌似最近没见nyfair牛牛
<onlylove1> 难道还在过年？
<onlylove1> 今年的假期安排，简直了！
<iMadper> 有啥好的混成可以用啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你知道不?? ^^
<onlylove1> 混成是啥
<pity> 请教个问题，我在 vim 中修改了窗口操作的快捷键 nmap wh <C-w>h，用 wh 键代替 Ctrl-w h 组合，但切换窗口时光标位置总向下跳好多行，有人知道是啥原因么？
<nyfair> onlylove: 菊苣
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/39451.html 卖火柴的小女孩 : 卖火柴的小女孩点燃了最后一根火柴。火光渐亮闪烁,墙壁上隐隐约约显示出一个图案来:拆！
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 的apache是2.4的，如何降级到2.2？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475288 apache2.4 和 我安装的一些软件不兼容，现在想降级到2.2 zz: kaober — 2016-02-17 13:42
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 超简单的eclipse安装加配置JDK和CDT，使用eclipse创建一个类似VC一样的SOURCE文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475289 恩，我是小白来的，见笑啦。 我安装ubuntu后考虑到开学之后对JAVA和c++学习，所以需要eclipse。 打开软件中心，搜索ecllipse，把两个都安装了，然后
<^k^>  ─> 再命令行中输入：sudo apt-get install eclipse-cdt 打开eclipse project->c++project>hellowroldc++project(linu …
<iMadper> yuning: MangHuoEr: shengyao: http://www.soopat.com/Home/Result?SearchWord=%E6%B0%B8%E5%8A%A8%E6%9C%BA&FMZL=Y&SYXX=Y&WGZL=Y
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 永动机_SooPAT 专利搜索
<onlylove_> nyfair: 才说年后没见你你就来了
<yunfan> nyfair: 你来拉
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 斩斩
<onlylove> harajuku: 风俗店壕
<harajuku> onlylove: 乖
 * ubuntu_ 
 * trr 
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: ....
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 还没弄明白咋回事呢
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 好像说是昨天有个快递是叫站站的
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我就很坚决的说查无此人
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你这是PY找上门了吧
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 不可能
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我没暴露过个人信息
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 但是他们为啥打电话给你问就奇怪了
<trr> 不可能不暴漏的
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 找到那张写有"斩斩"的快递单了
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 那个裤子我可是结帐了的，她们不能抵赖
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我靠... 真是你写的？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我给你寄裤子的时候写的收件人是斩斩啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我天
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 所以?
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 你都没注意看么?
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我当时没有留意
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 谁拆快递的时候还看收件人.....
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 下回叫你斩人斩妖斩天斩地
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 那个是她们两个帮我付的钱，然后我取的时候把钱给她们了
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 别提了... 再也不想斩了
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 不堪回首啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 不行了?
<onlylove1> 发生了不得了的事情好像
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: ....
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 主要昨天特别不开心啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 昨天不行? 偶尔嘛 正常
 * harajuku 去战C++了
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 羡慕
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我很少遇见C 了
<iMadper> harajuku: 羡慕
 * MangHuoEr 羡慕 C++
<MangHuoEr> 求别虐
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 轻点儿，我们以后还娶呢
<pity> 请教个问题，我在 vim 中修改了窗口操作的快捷键 nmap wh <C-w>h，用 wh 键代替 Ctrl-w h 组合，但切换窗口时光标位置总向下跳好多行，有人知道是啥原因么？
<harajuku> noremap
<harajuku> pity: noremap
<pity> harajuku: 我试试
<harajuku> pity: 但是你这样绑定不难受么... 推荐绑成C-h之类的
<harajuku> pity: nnoremap
<nyfair> 话说neovim不是已经出正式版了么
<harajuku> 也还是难受
<harajuku> nyfair: 母鸡啊
<onlylove> nyfair: wayland不也发了么，你看现在还是X多
 * harajuku AFK
<nyfair> https://github.com/neovim/neovim/releases/tag/v0.1.2
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Release v0.1.2 · neovim/neovim · GitHub
<pity> harajuku: 习惯了
<pity> harajuku: 改成 nn 后还这样呢
<onlylove__> 我怎么突然觉得这些写代码的神叨叨的……每次看他们讨论编辑器，那么多绑定键……
<pity> harajuku: 不用 Ctrl 主要是因为 Mac 键盘只有左右有个 Ctrl，不好按
<pity> harajuku: 绑定成 C-h 也会多跳一些位置，跳回来就不在原来的位置了
 * trr 
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ★★★★★全自动可疑证书吊销工具★★★★★  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475291 想必有不少人看过这些文章，也知道这事 最危险的互联网漏洞正在逼近（2015年） https://kenengba.com/post/3336.html 数字证书及 CA 的扫盲介绍（2010年） https://program-think.blogspo
<^k^>  ─> t.com/2010/02/introduce-digital-certificate-and-ca.html CNNIC 证书的危害及各种清除方法（2010年） <a hr …
<pity> harajuku: 改成 nn 后退出再打开 vim 就可以了，谢谢
<harajuku> pity: :D
<nyfair> 这种傻逼真是有病，删了cnnic就没网易游戏玩了，怎么玩剑三艹粉？
<darkduke> any one help me check my geoip ,please?
<yuning> MangHuoEr, 修改 Data/zhTW/realmlist.wtf 和 WTF/Config.wtf, 其中的 127.0.0.1 都改成 192.168.1.252
<yuning> MangHuoEr, 然后用户名和密码都是 imtxc
<MangHuoEr> yuning: 赞
<harajuku> .wtf?
<MangHuoEr> yuning: 屠龙宝刀在哪里
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 油腻的师姐在哪里?
<onlylove> nyfair: 网易和剑三啥关系……
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有，我玩JX3这么久，也没见个妹子千里送
<nyfair> 忘了，反正wow diablo3是网易代理的
<nyfair> 哦，剑侠情缘
<nyfair> 不是jx3
<onlylove> nyfair: 剑侠情缘那也是金山的啊，和网易有毛线关系
<onlylove1> 又掉了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 还有啊，剑三不就是jx3么
<onlylove_> http://jx3.bbs.xoyo.com/
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你看，官网的bbs都写的jx3
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 剑侠情缘网络版叁论坛 - 金山游戏官方论坛 - 金山逍遥Xoyo.Com
<yunfan> yuning: 不如用户名密码都叫 adam
<harajuku> yunfan: 我都不知道他们在说什么
<yuning> MangHuoEr, .gm fly on
<yuning> MangHuoEr, .modify money 1000000
<yuning> MangHuoEr, .levelup 54
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 啥稀奇古怪的，minecraft？
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: wow 啊
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 私服？
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: 别说啊
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 私有地址，说不说有区别？暴雪还能找过来？
<harajuku> yuning: MangHuoEr 你们...
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 拆机之余娱乐一下啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 羡慕死我了
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 羡慕拆机
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你的 C++ 羡慕得我们大家都没心情上班了
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 邹凯, 我特么真是不想写C++, 我特么只会C
<yuning> MangHuoEr, https://trinitycore.atlassian.net/wiki/display/tc/GM+Commands
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ GM Commands - TrinityCore - TrinityCore Collaboration Platform
<onlylove1_> harajuku: 你可以写带类的C
<yunfan> harajuku: 不知道更好 这锅你背得不冤枉 呵呵
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 求 C++
<iMadper> harajuku: 你的 C++ 羡慕得我们大家都没心情上班了
<huntxu> 会写C++的蛋壕
<onlylove> 今天这什么乱七八糟的，回去看log整理下
<onlylove> 貌似是 harajuku谋了份C++的工作，然后搞的一堆人没心情工作？
 * onlylove 不会夕甲甲
<nyfair> 无聊，我还搞了份国安的工作，谁给我个身份证号码让我查查黑历史玩玩
<MangHuoEr> nyfair: 讲真？
<MangHuoEr> nyfair: 求帮助....
<nyfair> 来
<MangHuoEr> nyfair: msg?
<harajuku> ....
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 怕 冷 : 或问:"世间何物不怕冷?"曰:"鼻涕,天寒即出。"又 问:"何物最怕冷?"曰:"屁,才离窟臀,又向鼻孔里钻进。"
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 如何修改xfce下whisker menu的样式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475292 手贱改了下外观，就给改成第一张的样子了 截图_2016-02-17_18-47-36.png 怎么才能改回成原来的样子呀，也就是这样 130717061934751.png zz: sinosix — 2016-02-17 18:48
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<^k^> chihchun: 拜MX4MX5菊苣，顺便求发手机
<chihchun> ^k^: 看新闻，pro5 来了 ;-)
 * chihchun 明天飞 mwc
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6757.html "尊重"夫人 : 有一位学究,正在朋友家拜访。天突然下起大雨,友人便说:"天又落雨,我们也谈得投机,你干脆在我这里过夜算了。""好的好的,多谢挽留。"他答应着,但一转眼却不见了。友人以为他上厕所,也不在意。一个小时之后,他冒雨
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-18
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • pgsql的排他约束和唯一约束有什么区别？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475293 从字面理解好像是一样的。百度查没有查到 zz: Smoke1988 — 2016-02-18 6:43
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 重装系统debian 8 能上网，但ping不通163和baidu,求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475295 重装系统debian 8 能上网，能ping通网关，但ping不通163和baidu,求解 zz: 85471212 — 2016-02-18 9:40
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有什么办法直接修改Flash的版本号,避免某些网站提示Flash版本过低?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475296 有什么办法直接修改Flash的版本号,避免某些网站提示Flash版本过低? 用的是Icewease(Firefox的Debian版本),但NPAPI版本的已经停止更新. Chrome的PPAPI版Flash,由于无
<hasee> ，，，，
<hasee> 好久没来这个频道了
<hasee> 3个月了好像
 * harajuku 谁要美亚礼品卡?
 * minty 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2piWIaSxXAADeGIwN2wkAALrNQKlfjgAAN4w349.jpg 这是怎么弄出来的,酷毙了！
<luobo> harajuku: 是白送吗？
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜RH大中华区首席测试官
<BPLTeas> oo
<BPLTeas> ooOO_OOoo: 首席
<BPLTeas> ooOO_OOoo: 要不要来我司啊
<onlylove> 让一个SA去做DBA，这群人脑子怎么想的
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 怎样改变火狐关联的文件管理器??  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475297 用火狐下载完文件后,点击 下载----打开所在文件夹,,,时,,,,,,,调用的文件管理器怎样从 nautilus 更改为 pcmanfm ????? zz: 李佳盟 — 2016-02-18 15:24
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 谁会编译mupdf?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475299 如题， 目前官网上面的mupdf 的版本已经升级到了 1.8版本。 官方的文档上面说，这个东西需要的依赖相当的少。 但是当我实际编译的时候发现。 apt-get build-dep mupdf之后根本无法完成编译。 然后我安装几个据
<^k^>  ─> 说是编译mupdf所必须的包，然后依然还是无法编译通过。 最后我上网百度了一下，发现里 …
<netsnail> ^k^: 你妈逼你结婚了吗:-D
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • tty模式下面应该如何翻转屏幕？ 由于X会占用本来就不多的资源，所以当我编译软件的时候，我喜欢放到tty模式里面，然后关  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475301 由于X会占用本来就不多的资源，所以当我编译软件的时候，我喜欢放到tty模式里面，然后关闭Xserve
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • tty模式下面应该如何翻转屏幕？ 由于X会占用本来就不多的资源，所以当我编译软件的时候，我喜欢放到tty模式里面，然后关  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475302 由于X会占用本来就不多的资源，所以当我编译软件的时候，我喜欢放到tty模式里面，然后关闭Xserve
<pity> scp 能检查文件的最后修改时间，只传输时间更新的文件么？
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  17:07
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntustudio 换成 ubuntukylin 启动界面先是 kylin 而后是 studio 怎么破  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475303 我在自己的电脑上装了ubuntustudio，觉得不爽就换了ubuntukylin 用的命令是sudo apt-get install ubuntukylin* 安装成功 ，但是启动界面开始是ubuntukylin的后边还是ubuntustudio的
<^k^>  ─> ，用了apt-get purge ubuntustudio 仍然无效，请问群里的高手们该怎么解决。 zz: wangfeng3769 — 2 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntustudio 换成 ubuntukylin 启动界面先是 kylin 而后是 studio 怎么破  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475304 我在自己的电脑上装了ubuntustudio，觉得不爽就换了ubuntukylin 用的命令是sudo apt-get install ubuntukylin* 安装成功 ，但是启动界面开始是ubuntukylin的后边还是ubuntustudio的
<^k^>  ─> ，用了apt-get purge ubuntustudio 仍然无效，请问群里的高手们该怎么解决。 zz: wangfeng3769 — 2 …
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好，各位
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntustudio 换成 ubuntukylin 启动界面先是 kylin 而后是 studio 怎么破  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475306 我在自己的电脑上装了ubuntustudio，觉得不爽就换了ubuntukylin 用的命令是sudo apt-get install ubuntukylin* 安装成功 ，但是启动界面开始是ubuntukylin的后边还是ubuntustudio的
<^k^>  ─> ，用了apt-get purge ubuntustudio 仍然无效，请问群里的高手们该怎么解决。 zz: wangfeng3769 — 2 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntustudio 换成 ubuntukylin 启动界面先是 kylin 而后是 studio 怎么破  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475307 我在自己的电脑上装了ubuntustudio，觉得不爽就换了ubuntukylin 用的命令是sudo apt-get install ubuntukylin* 安装成功 ，但是启动界面开始是ubuntukylin的后边还是ubuntustudio的
<^k^>  ─> ，用了apt-get purge ubuntustudio 仍然无效，请问群里的高手们该怎么解决。 zz: wangfeng3769 — 20 …
 * PerfecT81126 ºÃÎÞÁÄ,ÎÒÃÇÀ´Íæ²ÂÃÕÓÎÏ·°É...
<Kves> PerfecT81126 say: ACTION 好无聊,我们来玩猜谜游戏吧... in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT81126>  * ÎÊÌâ 2 : 1123ÔÚÊÂÒµÉϲ¢Ã»ÓÐʲô³É¾Í£¬ÎªÊ²
<PerfecT81126>  ôҲÓÐŮǿÈ˵ÄÍâºÅ£¿
<PerfecT81126> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<Kves> PerfecT81126 say: * 问题 2 : 1123在事业上并没有什么成就，为什 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Kves> PerfecT81126 say: 么也有女强人的外号？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Kves> PerfecT81126 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT81126> * ´ð°¸:  ¿*ÒòΪËý³£³£Ç¿ÈËËùÄÑ£¬ËùÒÔÊÇ¡°ÂÅÇ¿ÈË¡±
<PerfecT81126>  * ÎÊÌâ 3 : ÖíÈâ¿É³Ô£¬ÖíƤ¿ÉÓ㬳ý´ËÖ®Í⣬Öí¶Ô
<PerfecT81126>  ÈËÀ໹ÓÐʲôÓô¦£¿
<PerfecT81126> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<Kves> PerfecT81126 say: * 问题 3 : 猪肉可吃，猪皮可用，除此之外，猪对 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Kves> PerfecT81126 say: 人类还有什么用处？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Kves> PerfecT81126 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT81126>  Kves ÑÏÖØÌáÐÑ£¬ÇëÎðÂÒÔΣ¡
<ubrl> PerfecT81126:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<PerfecT81126> ²ÂÃÕÓÎÏ·½áÊøÁË.
<Kves> PerfecT81126 say: Kves 严重提醒，请勿乱晕！ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT81126> * ´ð°¸:  ¿*¡°´ÀÖí¡±£¬»¹¿ÉÒÔÓÃÀ´ÂîÈËÂï
<Kves> PerfecT81126 say: 猜谜游戏结束了. in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Kves> PerfecT81126 say: * ´ð°¸: ¿*¡°´ÀÖí¡±£¬»¹¿ÉÒÔÓÃÀ´ÂîÈËÂï in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 哪位大神能把/var下面的目录结构给一个？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475308 新购得一个IDE转接SATA的转接头，想着放了很久的80G的IDE旧盘终于可以用了，立马把它格成EXT4，然后脑子发热的挂到了/var 早知道先把/var目录里面的东西先拷一边过来……现在
<^k^>  ─> 一堆东西无法运行，说是找不到某某目录…… zz: 吴广德 — 2016-02-18 20:48
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 在网上居然没找到如何备份Linux CA证书的方法……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475309 在网上翻了半天， 居然没找到如何备份Linux CA证书的方法…… zz: kashu — 2016-02-18 22:07
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu 14.04 运行 快捷键 alt+f2无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475310 lubuntu 14.04 运行 快捷键 alt+f2无法使用 zz: tor — 2016-02-18 22:52
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想拯救者15  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475313 我试了好几个版本，都安装不上。各种尝试都不行，求解决办法，有没有遇见同样的问题？？？？？？？？？？ zz: jqlinux — 2016-02-18 23:55
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-19
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助14.04启动黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475314 开机以后先出现一个紫框，然后黑屏，只有一个鼠标，ctrl+alt+f1能进去tty1 zz: bzm126 — 2016-02-19 10:27
<rivershang1> 少举好:)
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 11年如梦 linux user写给手机厂家的一封抱怨信  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475315 11年转眼既过，好消息就是linux没死，我也还活着，坏消息就是我依然没有能力为开源的发展尽自己的一份力。 哎，世道不易，投稿甚难，各大论坛都不接受投稿，是意识斗
<^k^>  ─> 争的形势太严重了，还是写的实在太差了，只好发到这里骚扰大家 了。起止2014年到201506 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 11年如梦 linux user写给手机厂家的一封抱怨信  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475315 从接触linux到现在11年了。11年转眼既过，好消息就是linux没死，我也还活着，坏消息就是我依然没有能力为开源的发展尽自己的一份力。 哎，世道不易，投稿甚难，各大论坛
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 整页翻译的附加组件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475316 装了几个翻译英文网页用，两个google的打不开，imtranslator不会调试，也不能用，谁有经验，用哪个好？谢谢！ zz: tang.zhe — 2016-02-19 13:18
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 整页翻译的附加组件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475317 装了几个翻译英文网页用，两个google的打不开，imtranslator不会调试，也不能用，谁有经验，用哪个好？谢谢！ zz: tang.zhe — 2016-02-19 13:25
<PowerKiller> ^k^ << bot?
<imtxc> harajuku: 我想退出江湖了
<harajuku> imtxc: 不行了?
<imtxc> harajuku: ç´¯
<imtxc> harajuku: 心累
<imtxc> 唉唉唉唉
<imtxc> 我靠
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 太累的时候是不行的
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: ...
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 不是这个
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 使用wget然后输出到管道，出现断开的管道错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475319 其中url为“http://www.51ztzj.com/zt/xqxzt/”等类似网址，目的是为了将该页面中的所有图片链接下载。 wget -e robots=off -O- -i url | grep -o -E "<[img|IMG].*src=[\'|\"](.*(\.gif|\.jpg))[\'|\"].*[\/]?>" | sed
<^k^>  ─> -r 's/.*"(.+)".*/\1/' 运行之后显示如下： egao@T420:~/下载$ wget -e robots=off -O- -i url | grep -o -E "<[ …
 * WhatsGoingOn 求工作. 求double.
 * harajuku 铜球
<WhatsGoingOn> MangHuoEr: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A5HIQ7Q?t=joyo01s-20&tag=joyo01s-20
<ubrl> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<MangHuoEr> WhatsGoingOn: è´µ
<WhatsGoingOn> MangHuoEr: 恩.
<WhatsGoingOn> MangHuoEr: 不过该有的都有了
<WhatsGoingOn> MangHuoEr: 样子也不错
 * MangHuoEr 同球
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<harajuku> tag=joyo? 卓越 中亚?
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我的汇率低啊 买买买
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 不不不
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 拉黑
<nyfair> happyaron: 不折腾qq ime了，现在换搜狗，然而mac版的自定义短语不能和windows版同步是什么鬼？
<happyaron> nyfair: 不晓得啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 我大linux版还完全不支持同步呢
<nyfair> happyaron: 你们都是坑！
<harajuku> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> happyaron: 尼玛，mac版更坑，才500条，qq android至少有1000条
<nyfair> happyaron: 你们这群做输入法的就不能干活勤快点
<happyaron> nyfair: 钱没给够
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6753.html 别给他打 : 母子俩参观军事展览馆。儿子看到一具导弹,饶有兴趣地问讲解员:"这是什么?""AA导弹。""干吗用的?""地对空,打飞机的。""哦！ "儿子高兴地说,"那架飞机正飞过这儿,打给我看一下吧。"母亲正颜厉色地说:"别给他打,这孩子没
<^k^>  ─> 礼貌,他连'请'都不说一声。"
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 使用wget读取网页然后输出到管道，出现断开的管道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475321 其中url为“http://www.51ztzj.com/zt/xqxzt/”等类似网址，目的是为了将该页面中的所有图片链接下载。 wget -e robots=off -O- -i url | grep -o -E "<[img|IMG].*src=[\'|\"](.*(\.gif|\.jpg))[\'|\"].*[\/]?>
<^k^>  ─> " | sed -r 's/.*"(.+)".*/\1/' 运行之后显示如下： egao@T420:~/下载$ wget -e robots=off -O- -i url | grep -o …
<yunfan> 谁叫你用mac
<yunfan> 你在mac上用qq 要同时伺候两个大爷 额
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为什么Debian的网络安装ISO,AMD64版比i368版还小?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475323 为什么Debian的网络安装ISO,AMD64版比i368版还小? 大小差了好几十MB,预装软件不同? 印象AMD64的话指令都是64位,大小应该是i368的一倍呢 这怎么反而比i368还小? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-02-1
<^k^>  ─> 9 17:38
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 朱门酒肉臭,路有冻死骨 : 寒冷的冬天,一群流浪狗守在公共厕所外面,眼巴巴的看着厕所的大门,可是凶恶的管理员守着门口不让它们进去。 在怀着渴望的眼神中,流浪狗一个接一个死去,眼见最后一只流浪狗也将逝去,它看着眼旁同胞的尸骨,对着公共厕所的方向喃喃吟道:"朱门
<^k^>  ─> 酒肉臭,路有冻死骨……"
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为什么Debian的网络安装ISO,AMD64版比i368版还小?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475323 为什么Debian的网络安装ISO,AMD64版比i368版还小? 大小差了好几十MB,预装软件不同? 印象AMD64的话指令都是64位,大小应该是i368的一倍呢 这怎么反而比i368还小? Fri Feb 19 20:38:51 CST 2016补
<^k^>  ─> 充: 一些举例: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/8.3 ... etinst.iso http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/8.3 .. …
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu server 14.04 用putty登录不了 openssh-server安装没问题的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475326 用putty远程登录时输入名，密码： 提示 Access Denied 在本地登录 没有任何问题。 openssh-server 安装 并重新启动机器了 端口用的默认的22 zz: sinobill — 2016-02-19
<^k^>  ─> 20:54
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 怎样使用echo 1>来旋转xwindows  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475329 如题， 我知道可以用xrandr -o来旋转， 但是我更想要用echo 1来旋转， 这个谁会？ 用echo 1 > /sys/class/graphic/fbcon/rotate 这个命令旋转的是tty, 如何旋转X桌面？ 有的系统禁止了xrandr。 谢谢！！！ zz: yubina
<^k^>  ─> lice — 2016-02-19 21:33
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu mate拼音输入法无法输入汉字  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475330 ubuntu mate 不管是ibus还是fcitx最多只能在软件中心输入中文，在其它任何地方输入都只有字母，求解答啊，小白一个 zz: chichu1995 — 2016-02-19 21:46
<feihe0220> 是不是设直成英文输入了。
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 小菜鸟很高兴的分享一个简单的Debian硬盘安装要点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475331 小菜鸟很高兴的分享一个简单的Debian硬盘安装要点 https://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst 在"Tiny CDs, flexible USB sticks, etc."这栏,选择相应平台 点击相应平台后,在相应平台页面里点"hd
<^k^>  ─> -media",下载里面的vmlinuz和initrd.gz 下载后记得核对md5sum 就可以扫描ISO文件了,就可以无须用 …
<knownbad> 测试
<ubrl> knownbad:点点点.  03:29
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 新公司怎么样
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 怎么还是问这个？    难道又换公司了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你可出现了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 帅哥
<knownbad> gebjgd, 美女。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最近在干嘛
<knownbad> 干屁。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 赞
<knownbad> 松鼠毕业没？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他都上班了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 据说在柏林
<knownbad> 据说？    什么时候这么神秘了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他一直没露面
<knownbad> 肯定整容去了。
<knownbad> 再露面你也认不出来了。
<knownbad> 他不是你学弟吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是
<knownbad> 反正祝他幸福。
<knownbad> 你何时生二胎？
<knownbad> 刚刚去了一家不孕诊所，居然里头有八成是东方人。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还没解决你们的问题呢
<knownbad> 没钱，只去验了精液。
<knownbad> 保险只包挂这些。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 结果呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 到底是不是你的问题
<knownbad> 时好时坏，以前有过数目低些也有达标。    就定期检查吧。
<knownbad> 采样室里有小日本的黄片。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad, 精子数量过低  还真是你的问题了
<knownbad> 没法，年纪大了。
<knownbad> 晚些时候可能会寻求医疗辅助。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 赶快冷冻精子
<knownbad> 保鲜？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对  以防万一
<knownbad> 自己放冰箱行吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 温度不够低
<knownbad> 你当我说真的？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 说不准 你这么傻
<knownbad> 我倒还好但老婆心里过不去。
<knownbad> Takes one to know one.
<HaHatest> Time
<HaHatest> .time
<HaHatest> @time
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-20
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu如何装gnome3.12????  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475340 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gnome-weather、gnome-maps、 gnome-photos 和 gnome-music gnome-shell gnome-tweak-tool 都装了,登陆界面没得选择 zz: tor — 2016-02-20 2:21
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu15.10 耳机不能正常使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475341 笔记本是神州的，带hdmi接口，装的双系统，win10下面安装了热键驱动之后，耳机才正常工作，可是ubuntu下找不到对应的解决办法，插上耳机总是检查不出来 zz: sfesly — 2016-02-20 9:08
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男人胡子长,好处真不少。 : 有助于搞高男人温文尔雅的形象,留着一把大胡子的男人基本都是"笑不露齿"！
<mycyber> hello
<ubrl> mycyber:点点点.  11:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 该怎样部署？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475342 新年好！ 数据库中如果有100kk条数据，每一条数据对应一个文件夹，这时，从长期维护的角度出发，请问：是在一个上级文件夹下一次就包含所有的这100kk个文件夹好？还是别的什么方式？ 谢谢！ zz: 9
<^k^>  ─> 981 — 2016-02-20 13:04
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 该怎样部署？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475343 新年好！ 数据库中如果有100kk条数据，每一条数据对应一个文件夹，这时，从长期维护的角度出发，请问：是在一个上级文件夹下一次就包含所有的这100kk个文件夹好？还是别的什么方式？ 谢谢！ zz: 99
<^k^>  ─> 81 — 2016-02-20 13:05
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 昂达V989是否可以刷ubuntu系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475344 昂达V989目前刷机的为android 5.0非官方的版本，感觉还是不怎么好用。对ubuntu系统比较感兴趣，想刷机ubuntu，有大神可以给出建议吗？ zz: hacjie — 2016-02-20 14:17
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 有什么方法或工具可以测试网络运营商缓存机制是否正确?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475345 有什么方法或工具可以测试网络运营商缓存机制是否正确? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-02-20 14:38
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • OPEN VPN 建立调试失败，FTP做端口映射后，外网也不能访问进来，原因不详  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475346 先说一下我的网络拓扑： 服务器主机ETH0在VLAN8，ETH1是带的无线AP，ETH1的IP地址是192.168.68.100，通过ETH0转发上网，ETH0的网关地址是VLAN8，IP地址是
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 升级Ubuntu 15.10后无法进入系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475347 前两天从Linux的14.04升级到15.10. 知道时间比较久，当时就没有呆在旁边。 等回来的时候， 电脑已经无法进入Ubuntu系统。 连logo都跳不出来， 只有黑屏。 然后在grub里进入了其他非最新vers
<^k^>  ─> ion的generic， 需要login 但是用户名忘了。。。 不知道在更新的时候到底遇到了什么问题。 …
<jusss> roylez: ping
<pity> 有人遇到过 scp 一开始速度特别快，但过几秒种速度就降下来，一些儿就变成 stalled 的情况么？
<vickycq> 遇到过
<vickycq> 无线网？
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • ubuntu14.04,Enlightenment d20,cinnamon无法进入，直接显示桌面。。这是什么问题呢。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475348 ubuntu14.04lts版， ,Enlightenment d20, cinnamon桌面 都 无法进入，直接显示一个桌面卡住了。。。这是什么问题呢？ zz: shenyuzhou — 2016-02-20 18:03
<pity> vickycq: 是无线
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 使用时突然崩溃，内存被清空，程序全崩... ...  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475349 使用Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 包括之前的 15.10 15.04 貌似都出现过这种情况， 从9.04开始，以前我都没碰到过。 大概是突然之间硬盘灯一直亮，然后过2秒左右，全部程序崩溃，回到桌面，
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 使用时突然崩溃，内存被清空，程序全崩... ...  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475351 使用Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 包括之前的 15.10 15.04 貌似都出现过这种情况， 从9.04开始，以前我都没碰到过。 大概是突然之间硬盘灯一直亮，然后过2秒左右，全部程序崩溃，回到桌面
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 使用时突然崩溃，内存被清空，程序全崩... ...  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475352 使用Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 包括之前的 15.10 15.04 貌似都出现过这种情况， 从9.04开始，以前我都没碰到过。 大概是突然之间硬盘灯一直亮，然后过2秒左右，全部程序崩溃，回到桌面，
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 使用时突然崩溃，内存被清空，程序全崩... ...  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475353 使用Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS 包括之前的 15.10 15.04 貌似都出现过这种情况， 从9.04开始，以前我都没碰到过。 大概是突然之间硬盘灯一直亮，然后过2秒左右，全部程序崩溃，回到桌面，
<vickycq> pity: 我觉得是无线驱动质量问题。什么无线网卡？还遇到过不能用 FTP 的。
<T-J-M> 问下：有irc分部吗？
<vickycq> 不能用 FTP，不能用 scp，但 samba 正常
<T-J-M> 窝同学装ubuntu nouveau报错了…明天还要继续帮忙…窝ubuntu用的不熟…大时候可能要麻烦大家了
<T-J-M> s/大时候/到时候
<pity> vickycq: 网卡是 Broadcom BCM43xx
<pity> vickycq: 可能和 scp 方向有关，我在家里用 wifi 虽然不快，但不会过一会儿就提示 stalled
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • prey安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475354 在github上下载了最新版的prey软件，安装时出错，记录如下： Ensuring presence of config dir: /etc/prey Syncing /etc/prey/prey.conf with /usr/lib/prey/versions/1.5.0/prey.conf.default Setting up this as current... No version is set as current. Sett
<^k^>  ─> ing permissions on /usr/lib/prey/current Running post_activate hooks... Voila! All good. -- Installing init scripts. …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-21
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<T-J-M> 问下：用arch源里的nvidia-libgl替换掉ubuntu的nouveau是可以办到的吗？
<T-J-M> nouveau貌似不能识别gtx 950m
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qBKIKH_9AAEPmTzbuqkAALrEgE4ppAAAQ-x096.jpg 把军训服穿成这样的MM,你伤不起啊
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • Meizu PRO 5 Ubuntu 即將在 MWC 2016 會場 接受預訂 (2016/02/22 ~ 25)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475355 http://news.softpedia.com/news/meizu-pr ... 0526.shtml Meizu PRO 5 Ubuntu Edition Announced and It's a Beast Canonical and Meizu have just revealed that Meizu PRO 5 Ubuntu Edition will be available for pre-order duri
<^k^>  ─> ng Mobile World Congress 2016. Meizu PRO 5 Ubuntu 即將在 MWC 2016 會場 接受預訂 (2016/02/22 ~ 25) Meizu PRO …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 王八与网吧 : 有一天,妈妈问儿子:"儿子,你说现在路上这么多网吧,这网吧到底是干什么的。"儿子还没有回答,恰好爸爸在旁边听见了,对妈妈说:"活了这么大岁数,连王八都不知道,王八就是在水里游的,长着四条腿,俗称"老鳖"的东西！ "
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助 Ubuntu 不能用有线网络,能正常使用Wifi  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475356 我的电脑装了2个系统,一个是 Win7 ,一个是刚装的 Ubuntu 14.04.lts.装上后Ubuntu 能连上有线网络,可是不能上网,wifi 可以正常使用.另外,win7的有线无线网络都能正常使用. 根据
<^k^>  ─> http://forum,ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=472965 此帖的回复,在终端运行的命令及结果如下: C …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30641.html 神翻译！给跪 : 怎样把这句话翻译的高贵优雅有内涵 "Hey,buddy! If you have something to say,then say! If you have nothing to say,then go！" 正确答案:"众爱卿,有事启奏,无事退朝"
<iGlofe> GAE
<iGlofe> .test
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何安裝 Windows 10 及 Ubuntu Linux 雙重開機  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475357 http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-d ... 0635.shtml How to Dual Boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu Linux zz: poloshiao — 2016-02-21 19:48
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何安裝 Windows 10 及 Ubuntu Linux 雙重開機  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475358 http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-d ... 0635.shtml How to Dual Boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu Linux zz: poloshiao — 2016-02-21 19:51
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何安裝 Windows 10 及 Ubuntu Linux 雙重開機  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475359 http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-d ... 0635.shtml How to Dual Boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu Linux zz: poloshiao — 2016-02-21 19:55
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何安裝 Windows 10 及 Ubuntu Linux 雙重開機  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475360 http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-d ... 0635.shtml How to Dual Boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu Linux zz: poloshiao — 2016-02-21 19:56
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何安裝 Windows 10 及 Ubuntu Linux 雙重開機  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475361 http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-d ... 0635.shtml How to Dual Boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu Linux zz: poloshiao — 2016-02-21 20:00
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何安裝 Windows 10 及 Ubuntu Linux 雙重開機  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475362 http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-d ... 0635.shtml How to Dual Boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu Linux zz: poloshiao — 2016-02-21 20:01
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • w3m lynx links显示验证码的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475363 买了个树莓派，装的官方的系统，也是基于Debian的，我想用SSH控制它登录网页，但是要用到个验证码，命令行下用w3m lynx links不会显示验证码，原来Ubuntu遇到问题的时候总是在这里找到很专
<^k^>  ─> 业的帮助，求提示该怎么做，任何一个浏览器能显示验证码都行，谢谢 zz: sluding — 2016-0 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装完系统后没有1920x1080分辨率  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475364 用的是VMware10虚拟机安装的，显卡是GTX960，没有装过驱动。 QQ图片20160221202350.png 查资料说是要安装VMWare tools，可是安装的时候提示“正在进行简易安装时，无法手动启动 VMware Tools 安装
<^k^>  ─> 。” 请问该如何解决？ zz: 烈焰蔷薇 — 2016-02-21 20:27
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 如果你在 2016/02/20 下載 Linux Mint 17.3 Cinnamon edition ISO 請注意這  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475365 如果你在 2016/02/20 下載 Linux Mint 17.3 Cinnamon edition ISO 請注意這個訊息 http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994 Beware of hacked ISOs if you downloaded Linux Mint on February 20th! zz: poloshiao —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-02-21 20:34
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为何Debian网络安装时部分文件从官网而非镜像站下载?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475366 为何Debian网络安装时部分文件从官网而非镜像站下载? Code: Feb 21 13:22:48 in-target: Get:1 http://security.debian.org/ jessie/updates/main libc-bin amd64 2.19-18+deb8u3 [1,285 kB] Feb 21 13:23:21 in-tar
<^k^>  ─> get: Get:2 http://security.debian.org/ jessie/updates/main libc6 amd64 2.19-18+deb8u3 [4,666 kB] Feb 21 13:26:21 in-t …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 用"休眠到硬盘唤醒"代替普通开机,有什么问题吗?好像几乎搜不到这么做的资料?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475367 用"休眠到硬盘唤醒"代替普通开机,有什么问题吗?好像几乎搜不到这么做的资料? 搜索一下内容几乎毫无结果(我英语渣,可能有些看漏了什么的,无
<^k^>  ─> 论如何,貌似这么做的人并不多) Quote: linux Hibernate instead of boot zz: 科学之子 — 2016-02-21 22 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 关于grub rescue（即grub救援模式）下的修复问题（2016-2-21）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475372 （1）从14.04升级到15.10，然后又折腾了一下burg，突然系统再重启后发现grub启动菜单丢失，就只能进入grub rescue模式下了。 （2）首先转到别的电脑上的Win平台，下
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-13
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<IsoaSFlus> 周一了还没人说话，不科学
<IsoaSFlus> 上班不滑水，和咸鱼有什么区别
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 满口俗气 : 有个乡下人进城赴宴,宴席上摆有橄榄。乡下人拿过来就吃,觉得涩而无味,便问别人:"这是什么东西?" 同席的人因为他一身村野之气,很瞧不起他,便说:"俗。" 乡下人以为"俗"就是橄榄的名字,便牢记在心。 回家后,向人炫耀说:"我今天在城里吃了一种奇物,叫
<^k^>  ─> '俗'。" 别人不信,那人便张口呵气说:"你们不信,现在我还满口俗气呢。"
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 早
<IsoaSFlus> 一上班就来人了
<IsoaSFlus> 都不好好干活
<MangHuoEr> yoooooo
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, yoooooo
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 问下硬盘上使用 UDF 文件系统实现 Win 和 Linux 同时访问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482794 近来发现在 Windows 中可以用命令行（或DISKPART）将U盘和本地硬盘分区格式化成 UDF 文件系统。 并发现 Win 和 Linux 都可以很好的读写 UDF 文件系统。 我想
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 话说欧卡2对显卡要求高吗
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 不高吧，而且也可以降低画质嘛
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 欧卡2最坑钱的是有一堆地图的dlc
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 那不买了
<MangHuoEr> 不敢绑卡
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 支付宝可付款
<MangHuoEr> 不
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 还有农场模拟器，也好玩啊
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 开拖拉机，开各种各样的拖拉机
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 多少钱啊
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 我开 steam 看看
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 200人民币
<MangHuoEr> ....
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=Farming%20Simulator%2017
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ Steam Search
<MangHuoEr> 这么贵
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 硬件要求非常低，我的 surface 都能跑
<MangHuoEr> 但是贵啊
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 遇上打折低啊
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 买这个 http://store.steampowered.com/app/265930/
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ Goat Simulator on Steam pp: $9.99
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 非常魔性
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • APT升级出现一下错误，请教怎么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482795 sudo apt upgrade 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您也许需要运行“apt-get -f install”来修正上面的错误。 下列软件包有未满足的依
<^k^>  ─> 赖关系： snapd : 依赖: snap-confine (= 2.21~14.04.2) 但是 2.22.2~14.04 已经安装 依赖: ubuntu-core-lau …
<IsoaSFlus> 山桥羊车球猫枪
<IsoaSFlus> 七大名著
<wkwing> 不明嚼栗
<happyaron> violetzijing: 于大大跑路之后连irc都不来了
<violetzijing> happyaron, 大约是用不上了吧
<happyaron> 嗯
<violetzijing> happyaron, sigh
<lishoujun> 早
<wkwing> 几点了。。。
<lishoujun> 想起来就冒泡了
<wkwing> 那我也来冒个泡
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 想于老板
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 想获得一些人生经验的时候，发现于老板不见了_(:з」∠)_
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • ubuntu 开机如何自动禁用鼠标？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482796 我最近使用qt5在ubuntu上设计一个界面控制系统，发现有两个鼠标，现在想将ubuntu系统的鼠标禁用； 而只显示qt5显示的？ 在终端输入使用xinput倒是可以将ubuntu系统使用的鼠标禁用，但是插拔鼠标又
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • AMD Ryzen vs. Intel Core i7-6850  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482798 今天（国内时间昨日）福布斯杂志（Forbes）有一篇关于AMD Ryzen CPU的文章，我比较关心的地方，它提到： 1. AMD Ryzen 7-1700X 在性能上（benchmark），跟Intel Core i7-6805可以相比*，有些地方甚至还要强一点
<danzizi> 大家好
<ubrl> danzizi:点点点.  16:22
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34650.html 天堂的乔布斯 : 在天堂的乔布斯拿着iPhone 4S说:你是果粉,看到老人摔倒了你就去扶,他要是讹你,双核的A5处理器给你同时录音同时报警。 800万像素相机给你抓拍证据,Siri给你提供语音版的法律援助。 要是败诉了,美国加州总部赔你一
<^k^>  ─> 台还没上市的iPhone 5！
<Relaed> l
<Relaed> 噗...
<danzizi> 咋啦？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女人8岁 : 女人8岁,你要编故事哄她睡,18岁你要编故事骗她和你睡,28岁不用故事就和你睡,38岁她会编故事骗你和她睡,48岁你要编故事不和她睡。
<Neod-IRC> My Ubuntu 16.04 isn't stable in Unity desktop, if I change to GNOME, my OS will be better or not?
<abc_> better
<Neod-IRC> Really?
<abc_> 你可以试试
<Neod-IRC> 好吧还是用中文说话方便
<wkwing> 国内的ip
<wkwing> 我还以为又来了一个外国人
<Neod-IRC> 我刚刚学会用IRC，不好意思
 * Neod-IRC 
<gebjgd> Neod-IRC, 未必
<gebjgd> Neod-IRC, ubuntu gnome有bug
<gebjgd> Neod-IRC, 更新的版本修復了
<gebjgd> Neod-IRC, 你需要ubuntu gnome 1704
<gebjgd> Neod-IRC, 要不然就繼續用unity
<Neod-IRC> 哦
<Neod-IRC> 大家都是学linux系统运维的么？
<abc_> 不是
<wkwing> 装linux用来玩的
<Neod-IRC> 据说IRC聊天安全性高
<abc_> Neod-IRC: 你连 ssl 都没开……哪来的安全……
<wkwing> 你连ip都没有cloak，怎么安全
<Neod-IRC> 刚上手IRC
<abc_> wkwing: cloak 和安全没关系……
<wkwing> 暴露ip怎么安全
<gebjgd> Neod-IRC, linux系統運維不需要學
<abc_> 暴露 vps 的 ip 完全没有问题，如果你是移动或长宽用户，藏在层层 nat 之后，毫无危险科研
<abc_> s/科研/可言
<gebjgd> Neod-IRC, 我們用Linux代替win
<Neod-IRC> 我linux和win都还在用
<Neod-IRC> 至少写stm32程序时得用win
<gebjgd> Neod-IRC, win用來跑win only的遊戲
<gebjgd> Neod-IRC, 剩下的你都可以交給Linux了
<wkwing> 我又不玩游戏 <_<
<Neod-IRC> 我也不玩游戏
<Neod-IRC> 话说如何设置来提高IRC聊天得安全性
<wkwing> 上面说了呀，启用SSL
<abc_> Neod-IRC: 连接的时候选择 ssl 端口，freenode 官网有端口列表
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 各位，我的 krita 的打开对话框里有豆腐块。（krita 是 kde 下的软件）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482800 各位，我的 krita 的打开对话框里有豆腐块。 2017-02-13 14-52-50屏幕截图.png Ubuntu 的版本是 16.04，桌面环境是 Unity，krita 是 3.1.1。 刚装的系统，大部
<Neod-IRC> ...
<wkwing> 6697 7000 好像都是ssl
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu14.04 运行Update报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482801 Ubuntu14.04 运行Update总是报错，换软件源也没用，跪求解决方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 Seven77 — 2017-02-13 21:39
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • Python如何忽略异常?网上搜都是跳过出现异常的代码块,但我不希望这样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482808 Python如何忽略异常?网上搜都是跳过出现异常的代码块,但我不希望这样 例如我要删掉N个文件,即使删除失败也直接忽略 Code: remove('/asfsaf')     remove('/2423
<^k^>  ─> 4') 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-14 4:41
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-14
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 内存条，win可以启动并进入系统，linux只是光标闪烁并弹出重启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482809 某内存条，换一根内存就没有这个现象，win和linux在内存加载上，两者有什么区别，问题出在哪里？为什么好像是win好用，而linux（ubuntu）不好用。 从winpe/Ubunt
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 关于awk的疑问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482810 目录下有几个文件，我想用awk输出第二个到第四个的名字 echo `ls` | awk '{print $2,$4}' 只输出第二个和第四个 echo `ls` | awk '{print $2-$4}' 输出0，什么意思？（第一个问题） 怎么解决呢？正确写法是什么？（第二个问题
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 单词书背完了，扇贝根据我的背诵记录，给我推荐了四级词汇书
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 什么命令可以确保用户结束掉自己的所有进程?pkill -9 -u $(whoami)这种怕pkill最先"自杀"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482811 什么命令可以确保用户结束掉自己的所有进程? pkill -9 -u $(whoami)这种怕pkill最先"自杀" 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-14 11:55
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: 打电话投诉他们去
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 最近投诉太多了，缓缓
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何不借助其它账户的情况下先向$(whoami)的所有进程发送SIGTERM,N秒后再发送SIGKILL?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482812 如何不借助其它账户的情况下先向$(whoami)的所有进程发送SIGTERM,N秒后再发送SIGKILL? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-14 12:04
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • x86平板无法安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482813 提示创建分区失败，我的平板是台电TBOOK11 统计信息: 发表于 由 aukomn — 2017-02-14 12:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老处女跑进警察局 : 某日,一老处女跑进警察局,要求警察去她家里去办一个案子。 老处女说她家里突然来了两个陌生男人。 "他们强暴了你?"警察问。 "那倒没有,他们没对我做什么！"老处女坚定地说。 "那你找我们去做什么?"警察反问。  "我只要你们帮我把其中的
<^k^>  ─> 一位赶走就可以了。"老处女害羞地说。
<pi____> 好安静啊
<IsoaSFlus> pi____: hi
<pi____> hi
<ubrl> pi____:点点点.  15:59
<pi____> 点点点?
<pi____> 能在这个频道看见有回应真好
<pi____> bye bye ~~~
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 我想单独安装 kde 系统设置 without kubuntu。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482814 我的 krita 出现豆腐块： viewtopic.php?f=8&t=482800 所以我需要安装 kde 系统设置来修改 kde 下的软件的字体，但是我不想安装 kubuntu。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2017-02-14 16:04
<Ivan97> “我对象可好了。”
<Ivan97> “象对你怎么样？”
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • samba无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482815 ubuntu安装在VM虚拟机中，原来samba是好的，win可以正常访问ubuntu，但是不知道动了什么，samba用不了了。重新启动出现如下错误： #sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart [....] Restarting nmbd (via systemctl): nmbd.serviceJob for nmbd.service
<^k^>  ─> failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status nmbd.service" and "journalctl -xe" …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 真的要喝 : 做父亲的带小儿子到野外露营,要他体验简单生活。父亲把两手伸入山涧,捧起水来时,孩子目瞪口呆喊道:"爹,你不会是要喝吧?""当然要喝！ "父亲说着就把手里捧着的！水咕噜喝下肚。"哎呀,爹！ "孩子说,"我说的不是水,而是水里的蝌蚪。"
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu的KVM下，virsh console登陆不上虚拟机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482817 Code: $ virsh console ubuntutest Connected to domain ubuntutest Escape character is ^] ubuntu14.04下如何开启virsh console？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kerrysu — 2017-02-14 22:47
<zc> 没人嘛
<IsoaSFlus> zc: 干啥
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-15
<Relaed> 早上好
<IsoaSFlus> Relaed: 早上好
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sl2IPENUAAB3fx6jL7UAALrLwDmqhMAAHeX306.jpg 好有文化的狗狗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 形容词 : 那个大声说话的人我最了解了,他从来不相信任何人,当他还是个婴儿的时候,就自己换尿布。 那个戴眼镜的家伙我很熟悉,是个讲究效率的聪明人,经常见他拎著收音机,端著报纸上WC,而别人说,他居然还在扎马步。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice*后如何重新装辉系统自带的版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482819 现在用sudo apt install libreoffice提示很多依赖不足 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2017-02-15 12:39
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 制作LiveCD，win命运ddwin，哪下载？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482821 ddwin命运，是否是win系统自帶命令？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 livecdpp — 2017-02-15 13:23
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice*后如何重新装辉系统自带的版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482822 sudo apt-get install libreoffice 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstabl
<^k^>  ─> e 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中可能会有一些您需 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice*后如何重新装辉系统自带的版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482823 sudo apt-get install libreoffice 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstabl
<^k^>  ─> e 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中可能会有一些您需 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 啥也不穿一定不是啥好东西 : 蛇深爱着乌龟,表达爱意时却遭到了拒绝,蛇大吼:"为什么?这究竟是为什么?" 乌龟胆怯地说:"俺妈说了,穷没啥,连件马甲都买不起,天天啥也不穿一定不是啥好东西。"
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求推荐适合U的笔记本电脑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482824 如果能找到预装U的笔记本就最好不过，但现在市面上已经没有预装U的笔记本了，所以只能自己换系统，但对于兼容性，选择哪类品牌或型号的本本少点麻烦少操心少折腾呢，只是一般的使用
<^k^>  ─> ，无特别的高要求，14寸轻便些价格在2500-3000元左右，请各位有经验的能人指点一二，谢 …
<semiconlon> list
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小便  :     一位救生员向游客抗议:我以已经注意你三天了,汪先生你不能在游泳池小便.汪先生:每个人都在游泳池小便.救生员:没错!先生,但只有你站在跳板上小便...... 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助，ubuntu16.04 dash挡住了ibus输入法的候选框  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482826 如下图： Screenshot from 2017-02-15 18-47-18.png 系统是ubuntu16.04,输入法是ibus-sunpinyin，候选框显示在dash的下面，没法看清 统计信息: 发表于 由 yushuibo — 2017-02-15 18:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHRaIDrZbAB5i9F2ZrVQAAMZDwGuxGsAHmMM655.gif 分享图片
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 小白求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482828 问题描述：在戴尔灵越3650上安装Ubuntu14.04或者16.04，两个都失败了，一直提示空间为0，但是我给Ubuntu的空间接近1T，请问问题出在哪里，怎么解决这个问题呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 小猫不吃鱼 — 2017-02-15 21:0
<^k^>  ─> 2
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<IsoaSFlus> Freebuilder: 吼吼吼
<Freebuilder> IsoaSFlus, 吼吼吼吼
<wkwing> 嗷嗷嗷嗷
<Ahaezashi> 夜安
<wkwing> 晚安
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 为何这个网站F12有时看不到发音文件有时却可以?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482829 为何这个网站F12有时看不到发音文件有时却可以? http://www.iciba.com/a 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-15 22:11
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • samba端口更改后如何让windows访问？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482830 家用光纤上网，pppoe，已申请公网ip，当然是pppoe拨号后得到的。直接用一台电脑当软路由，也就是该电脑有公网ip，用花生壳来搞域名，电脑上有ftp、samba等服务，经测试外网访问，运
<^k^>  ─> 营商把80端口封了，21端口可以访问ftp，445端口封了因此无法访问samba。windows客户机，在 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-16
<lishoujun> 早
<IsoaSFlus> 晚
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4V1I2p5KIQPlEAABdNJ614_MAALrEAMezC4AAF1M731.jpg 地铁上惊现裸体美女
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • Ubuntu16.04的更改hosts实现翻墙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482831 Ubuntu16.04进入root时，在终端输入su root出现无法执行／usr/local/bin/zsh:没有那个文件或目录，要不就是认证失败，但是就是那个密码啊，所以无法切换到root模式，更改不了hosts 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 lintingting — 2017-02-16 11:20
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • FTP服务器配置好以后登录不上，提示530 Login incorrect.我用的是proftpd  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482832 我在创建FTP用户时已设定密码了，又在proftpd.conf的UserPassword FTP用户名 密码这一行设置了密码，结果FTP Client还是登录不上，提示530 Login incorrect. 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 gtiubvrd — 2017-02-16 13:23
<lishoujun> 这两天没有人水啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<netsnail_> 为毛雨林木风系统那么多木马
<netsnail_> 功能我们email服务器的都是雨林木风的机器
<Guest91459> #nick flyhere
<netsnail_> 攻击
<flyhere> 大家好
<ubrl> flyhere:点点点.  17:22
 * flyhere 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<flyhere> /list/quit
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu和win7双系统,ubuntu经常系统坏掉  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482833 我在笔记本上装了双系统,但是ubuntu常常用用之后莫名其妙进不了系统了,有时候是直接进busybox,有时候是"failed to start xxx",好像每次失败的东西还不一样,每次都得重装一次.刚装好的几
<^k^>  ─> 天用得好好的.有人知道怎么一回事吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaaaaa888888 — 2017-02-16 18:07
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 高速公路上有一辆车在逆行 : 丈夫驾车出门。妻子在家听广播,听到一则报道,妻子连忙拿起电话。妻子:老公啊,我刚听广播上说,高速公路上有一辆车在逆行,你千万要小心埃老公:哪是一辆啊,我看有好几百辆车都在逆行。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Please change your input timing to 1920*1080 60Hz  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482835 Win10 安装ubuntu16.04 屏幕始终显示该语句 求解决方案 统计信息: 发表于 由 lazdex — 2017-02-16 20:51
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 电脑上两个用户,一个用户有声音,一个用户没声音,重启电脑后就莫名恢复,而且重启前用alsamixer看了声音,没有静音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482836 电脑上两个用户,一个用户有声音,一个用户没声音,重启电脑后就莫名恢复,而且重启前用alsamixer看了声音,没有
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 安装软件碰到的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482837 我在16.04LTS下，从软件主页下载了“unetbootin-source-625.tar.gz”, 准备安装软件“unetbootin”。解压缩后有以下文件： ". .. build-nostatic customdistrolst.cpp customdistselect.cpp distrolst.cpp distrover.cpp dist
<^k^>  ─> rovercust.cpp INSTALL main.cpp org.unetbootin.pkexec.unetbootin.policy README.TXT unetbootin_128.png unetbootin_14.pn …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教：系统升级后，如何进入数据库输入用户名和密码那个页面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482838 问题：系统升级后，网站挂了。 过程：sudo apt-get upgrade后，终端有一个页面提示输入数据库的用户名和密码，我没有留意在没有输入数据库的用户名和密
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<maplebeats> test
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  22:38
<maplebeats> test2
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  22:38
<maplebeats> test3
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  22:38
<maplebeats> test4
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  22:38
<maplebeats> test5
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  22:38
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为何非root用户不在audio组也可以播放声音?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482839 为何非root用户不在audio组也可以播放声音? 某个问题 里发现一个用户突然无法播放声音;重新登录该用户无效,重启后就可以播放 再次出现这个问题时我尝试将该用户加入audio组,并且
<^k^>  ─> 重新登录该用户,没有重启,结果该用户可以播放声音了. 但奇怪的是尽管这个用户不在audi …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-17
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统网卡驱动无法加载，之前可以，试用系统下可以在附加驱动里加载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482842 之前安装了麒麟16.10无论是试用系统还是安装好的系统都可以自动上wifi 后来换了14.04版本，在试用版系统下就没办法识别了，只能自己到辅助驱动
<^k^>  ─> 下手动加载驱动，但是安装完系统后，无论如何都不能加载驱动了。（每次加载驱动的时 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆笑校园小幽默 : 熄灯后, 男生宿舍集体高呼"来电！来电！ ", 结果5分钟后真的来电； 接着, 男生宿舍集体高喊 "晚点熄灯！晚点熄灯！ " 然后真的11:50才熄灯； 最后, 男生宿舍集体高叫"女人！女人－…" 这里楼下面传来了女人的声音:"xxx宿舍,再不睡觉处分你们。"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助-WIN10分个盘安装Ubuntu后，WIN10下打不开那个盘了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482844 WIN10下分了个100G左右的G盘安装Ubuntu。安装完结后，两个系统都可以正常使用。 但是在WIN10下，安装Ubuntu的盘打不开了。 如果在磁盘管理中格式化，Ubuntu就会删除。
<^k^>  ─> 虽然不影响使用。但是感觉不舒服，WIN10下少了100G。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eumenides — 2017- …
<tone_> ?
<tone> ?
<tone> d
<Tone> ?
<IsoaSFlus> test
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  13:40
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: hi
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 笔记本休眠唤醒后，屏幕亮度不能调节  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482850 mac ari笔记本，ubuntu16.04系统，正常情况下屏幕亮度是随意调节的。当合上笔记本或者软件休眠后，再唤醒，屏幕亮度调节出了问题，只有最亮和不亮两档，调到最高屏
<starlink> 大家好，ubuntu-mate1604遇到adsl拨号问题，想求助
<starlink> 同一个网络，win10可以拨号，换成ubuntu就不行，用路由器也不行，是系统问题还是isp问题
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 如何靠谱的让HTML元素随机大小写?JS的方法如果有特殊字符会异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482851 如何靠谱的让HTML元素随机大小写?JS的方法如果有特殊字符会异常 https://www.w3schools.com/jsref/prop_html_innerhtml.asp 异常发生在如果元素里包含类似'&lt;'这样的特
<^k^>  ─> 殊字符时,转义就会被破坏,因为转义对大小写敏感. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017- …
<harajuku> GNUdog: 小盆宇
<harajuku> iMadper: 小盆宇2
<abc_> 阿当？
<harajuku> abc_: 这名字, ray?
<abc_> harajuku: 不是，我一直就是 abc_
<harajuku> 扯
<abc_> harajuku: 以前水的少，只认识你们，你们不认识我
<abc_> harajuku: /msg nickserv info abc_ 有真相
<harajuku> 😓, 看不出来
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐
<harajuku> phoenixlzx: 老板
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 肌肉男
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: yoooo
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 好久不见啊
 * abc_ 伤心
<MangHuoEr> yuning 咋没上线呢
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 肯定没装呢还
<harajuku> abc_: 我人到中年, 记性不好啊
<abc_> harajuku: :(
<abc_> harajuku: 真的是太久不见 :)
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: iMadper 苟N+6莫相忘
<MangHuoEr> harajuku:暂时还没等到啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 给 N +6 不如等到合同到期不续签？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 终身合同不是么
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 不是两年么
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 哦 你入职短
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 续签不续签也不给你钱啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我的意思是，到时候不给我续签合同， 人就不用 +6 了么
<MangHuoEr> 我还有 6 就两年了啊
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 六个月? 六天?
<MangHuoEr> 月啊
 * MangHuoEr 继续等好事发生
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 不续约的话也要给N啊
<MangHuoEr> N 有个啥用， 6 才重要
 * harajuku 啊 羡慕
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 羡慕你们这些人生赢家们，上班还有空来 irc 吹水
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • [Python]为何延时函数在后面,前面的输出仍然要等到延时后?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482852 为何延时函数在后面,前面的输出仍然要等到延时后? Code: #!/usr/bin/python3 import time s='Surround' while True :     for x in s:         print (x,end='')     time.sleep(1)     print('\r'
<^k^>  ─> ,end='') 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-17 17:52
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • autoconf:possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482853 我下载了一个软件源码，里面没有configure，不过有一个Makefile.am 我运行autoconf 但是得到错误如下，怎么办？ Code: $ autoconf configure.ac:28: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE       If th
<^k^>  ─> is token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.       See the Autoconf documentation. configure.a …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 大量小文件会在随机的一段时间内被随机的选择读取,哪种文件系统更合适?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482854 大量小文件会在随机的一段时间内频繁被随机的选择读取,哪种文件系统更合适? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-17 19:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • GTX1060,B150M,安装16.10黑屏进不去安装界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482855 win10 USB启动 屏幕显示如下 修改过禁用主显 无效 尝试过使用usb2.0 3.0 无效http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=186020&mode=view/ubunt.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 lazdex — 2017-02-17 20:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一窍不通 : 有一富翁,儿子愚笨,花大钱请了一位名师教儿子念书。 一年过去了,富翁询问儿子的学习情况,名师说道:七窍通了六窍。富翁很是高兴,付了学费让名师回家过年。 家里来了客人,富翁总用名师的话来夸儿子,终于有位来客惊叹道:一窍未通啊！
<Aerowolf> Anybody is here?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-18
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 官网Live CD，是否免费？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482856 ubuntu Live CD碟。 统计信息: 发表于 由 livecdpp — 2017-02-18 9:34
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为何head tail cat命令针对这个文件出现诡异的反应？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482857 范例文件在这里： https://pan.baidu.com/s/1o8vyIFK 点击下载后，另存为 /home/symbol.csv 并运行下面的几个命令 head -n 10 /home/symbol.csv tail -n 10 /home/symbol.csv cat /home/symbol.csv 运行结果奇
<^k^>  ─> 特诡异 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-02-18 10:09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.10与17.04无法挂载族大于4k的分区，求解决方法。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482858 去年曾经发过相关内容，关于ubuntu 16.10无法挂载族大于4K的分区，一直无法解决，只好改用ubuntu 16.04，可以正常使用所有分区。 直到目前ubuntu 16.10与目
<^k^>  ─> 前的17.04开发版仍然无法使用簇大于4K的分区，想使用新版，所以求解决方法与原因，谢 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 【求助】Ubuntu Server 16.04配置完VPN重启后还是需要手动运行pptpd才能工作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482859 我在Ubuntu Server 16.04 下配置了pptpd来做VPN， 整个配置过程不表，配置完也能成功连接上并且访问网络了。 但是重启服务器之后，pptpd运行失败，提
<^k^>  ─> 示如下： Code: user@UBUNTU:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/pptpd status [sudo] password for user: ● pptpd.service - PoPToP …
 * jack_li 
 * jack_li 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qjmIF6KvAADrGfDRaZsAALrQQBu8XQAAOsx775.jpg 乞讨去得早不如碰得巧啊
<Guest22842> ?
<yl> .
<null_> hello
<ubrl> null_:点点点.  14:18
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16363.html 什么年份 : 一位男子因为身体不适,到医院求诊。 医生:"为了你的健康,我不得不让你选择。" 男子:"咦?" 医生:"女人和美酒,你愿意放弃哪一种?" 男子:"大夫,那要先看看他们是什么年份的。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • unity-tweak-tool部分配置不生效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482861 ubuntu 16.10 unity-tweak-tool 0.0.7 目前已经发现的： Quote: Unity -> 启动器： 行为-均不生效 外观-除“position”以外不生效 图标-除显“示桌面图标”以外不生效 求解。 另，fcitx默认带有
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装好Ubuntu 16.04（U盘安装原window 10删除了）开机显示no bootable device  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482862 在用U盘安装Ubuntu 16.04.1时我选择了将磁盘内容全部清除的选项，我只打算安装一个系统。我把windows 10删了安装ubuntu 后（界面提示重启系统后才能使用
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<abc_> Freebuilder: FB 下午好
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 早抖
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 晚抖
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 早抖
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 你是机器人啊
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 不是啊
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 和你说早上好而已
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd: 不说了我干活去了……
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 不聊了 去市中心买东西
<danzizi> hi
<ubrl> danzizi:点点点.  18:01
<Freebuilder> abc_, 晚上好！
<danzizi> ？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 也有得意处 : 市长视察一所中学,看见一个学生手中提着一只火鸡。市长问他从哪儿搞来的。"刚刚偷的。"学生答道。陪同视察的校长反应很快。立刻得意地说:"看,我们教育的学生尽管有些坏毛病,但绝不说谎。"
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<abc_> 中午好
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请问，新立得快速筛选功能怎么弄出来？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482863 以前新立得除了搜索，还有个快速筛选的功能。一边打字一边就显示过滤结果了。 功能取消了？还是大家都不用新立得用别的了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 robust — 201
<^k^>  ─> 7-02-18 21:31
<yanqian> 问个可能很笨的问题，KDE4登入登出的声音在哪里设置的？
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 网页服务器上一个apache用户下的无穷多python进程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482864 请教各位大牛： 我们的网页服务器上最近一段时间总是莫名其妙出现无穷多以apache用户名身份运行的python进程，几乎把所有的CPU资源和内存资源消耗光了，导致网站的访
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • Python如何同时运行多个shell命令?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482865 cmd1 = "uxterm -e aria2 ..." subprocess.call(cmd1, shell=True) cmd2 = "mplayer ..." subprocess.call(cmd2, shell=True) 像上面那样，必须cmd1结束后才开始运行cmd2，我想要cmd1和cmd2同时运行，该怎么办? 也就是cmd1打开一个
<^k^>  ─> xterm窗口让它去执行aria2下载的同时，cmd2这边的mplayer也能同时执行。 初学python的新手， …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 小白提问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482866 今天刚安装Ubuntu 16.10和centos 7都遇到一个奇怪问题。用光盘引导，到选择安装系统的菜单点install...或者try...就卡住不动，Ubuntu下是卡在logo那里，centos是卡在四个企鹅那里，如果按c键到”grub>” 提示符，然后直
<^k^>  ─> 接输入exit 就可以正常进入图形界面安装了，这是什么原因啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wp3 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-19
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 各位网友，谁愿意帮我代购ubuntu官网LiveUSB？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482868 支付宝转帐，可先付款！ 站内信息联系。 统计信息: 发表于 由 livecdpp — 2017-02-19 9:20
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 各位网友，谁愿意帮我代购ubuntu官网LiveUSB？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482868 支付宝转帐，可先付款！ 站内信息联系。 32-bit PC (i386) desktop 统计信息: 发表于 由 livecdpp — 2017-02-19 9:20
<Guest7652> no
<Guest7652> Enlighten me?
<Guest7652> ?
<Guest7652> people???
<^k^> 新  Wubi安装讨论 • 引导squashfs只读系统的 UBUNTU ARCH Fedora Opensuse Mageia五种  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461537 发布一个可以引导squashfs只读文件系统的新版kloop,下载一楼链接里面mydracut-squashfs.zip。里面有使用说明。 Quote: 本版加入了一种新的引导模式，用来引导squashfs只读文件系
<Guest7652> quit
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 【求助】Dell的蓝牙无线鼠标 WM615无法配对  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482871 最近购买了一款戴尔出品的WM615蓝牙无线鼠标，在Windows10上使用正常，但是在LinuxMint/ubuntu上使用不正常，现象是无法配对，即使偶尔配对成功后也无法响应操作。经查最可能的原
<^k^>  ─> 因是Bluez不支持BT 4.0 LE（Low Energy模式），我的操作系统是LinuxMint XCFE 18（内核基于Ubuntu 16 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 【求助】Dell的蓝牙无线鼠标 WM615无法配对  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482872 请看这篇帖子 地址 Quote: 最近购买了一款戴尔出品的WM615蓝牙无线鼠标，在Windows10上使用正常，但是在LinuxMint/ubuntu上使用不正常，现象是无法配对，即使偶尔配对成功后也无法响应
<^k^>  ─> 操作。经查最可能的原因是Bluez不支持BT 4.0 LE（Low Energy模式），我的操作系统是LinuxMint …
<iMadper> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2m2OIWdYoAAEltOG-rZQAALrDQF8v9AAASXM109.jpg 如果帅可以当饭吃
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何让asound.state立即生效?"alsactl restore"无效且无提示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482874 如何让asound.state立即生效?"alsactl restore"无效且无提示 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-19 16:44
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • /var/lib/alsa/asound.state格式和字段含义有没有什么文档来描述?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482875 /var/lib/alsa/asound.state格式和字段含义有没有什么文档来描述? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-02-19 16:56
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 在Libreoffice中如何改变题注的宽度？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482877 当插入的图比较小，而题注比较长时，题注会自动分行，不能占整个的宽度，如图。有没有办法改变？ 网上搜到帖子https://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5159，但好
<^k^>  ─> 像不行 深度截图20170219111651.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 johnmy — 2017-02-19 18:11
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 16.04.1自动升级到16.04.2了,可内核还是4.4,不是4.8  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482878 16.04.1自动升级到16.04.2了,可内核还是4.4,不是4.8 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2017-02-19 19:13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/39810.html 花木兰为什么没被揭穿 : 甲:花木兰身为女儿,在军中和一群男人厮混,不露馅根本不可能。乙:哪个正常男人愿意揭发她啊?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • CentOS镜像文件包含哪些？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482879 我从《鸟哥Linux私房菜基础学习篇（第三版）》中看到下载CentOS镜像文件的问题，里面有CD版的和DVD版本的，还有一些不知道是什么的文件。我看书中的意思是要把这些文件下载下
<IsoaSFlus> 机器人晚上好
<FishOneeyed> 大家哪里去了？
<SIDU> 买了一只新盘，格式成NTFS，MAC用不爽，EXFAT，UBUNTU识别不了。还是FAT吧，所有系统通吃，并且我的文件里面没有超4G的，应该可以吧，你们说呢？
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为什么pgrep匹配不到Firefox的plugin-container?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482882 为什么pgrep匹配不到Firefox的plugin-container? Code: $sudo pgrep -f -a  plugin-container 16927 /usr/lib/firefox-esr/plugin-container /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so -greomni /usr/lib/firefox-esr/omni.ja -appomni /usr/li
<^k^>  ─> b/firefox-esr/browser/omni.ja -appdir /usr/lib/firefox-esr/browser 1661 true plugin 16961 sudo pgrep -f -a plugin-con …
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-12
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • win10和ubuntu16双系统，但ubuntu上不了网！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486710 详细情况是这样的，装好ubuntu之后上不了网，然后退出ubuntu，登陆win10，发现win10也上不了了，然后360网络修复，居然简单修复都不成功，要强力修复（恢复到windows初始
<isoasflus[m]> zebdo (IRC) 没有。。
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  10:06
<ronson> 人气不旺
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 视差的缘故 : 甲:"喂,小姐,最近你们这里饭菜份量减少了很多。" 乙:"这可能是视差的缘故,先生,因为大厅的面积扩大了。"
<ronson> 呵呵
<ronson> ubuntu的gnome版什么时候出
<ronson> ？
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 16.04 摄像头问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486711 ls /dev/video* ls: cannot access '/dev/video*': No such file or directory 我用的是笔记本的 内嵌 摄像头 就是找不到设备。。 还有ls /dev/audio* ls: cannot access '/dev/audio*': No such file or directory 也找不到设备 可是我能放出
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 正则表达式去掉文本中的特定文字  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486712 比如小说中包含这样几个字," ubuntu中文论坛",而且还随机的在其中夹杂了干扰字符,加大了去掉它的难度. 用正则表达式替换它们:[ubnt中文论坛023456789]{10,21} 这里数字0~9代表插入的干扰字,要找的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu遇到的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486713 点击安装后显示error: invalid magic number. alloc magic is broken at(某个内存) 统计信息: 发表于 由 Unrestrained — 2018-02-12 16:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36463.html 搞笑签名俏皮一句话。 : 征婚启事:孩儿他娘,咱这辈子还有很多事要做呢,别耽误功夫和我玩捉迷藏了,赶紧蹦出来吧!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 减肥的劲头 : 儿子放学回家,一进门就见爸爸正津津有味地啃着一个油乎乎的红烧大肘子。儿子不禁疑惑地问:"爸爸,您不是已经吃了一个星期的减肥药吗?怎么现在竟……"爸爸舔舔嘴唇,打断儿子的话说:"傻小子,老爸我要是不吃这个大肘子,恐怕就再也没有减肥的劲头了。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 固态搭配机械的ubuntu分区方案？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486714 机械硬盘1T，固态硬盘128G，内存8G 统计信息: 发表于 由 uighfuuh — 2018-02-12 21:57
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-13
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求救ubuntu sudo用不了 加上 your system is running in low graphics  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486723 用了sudo命令之后都是出现 那几个菱形玩意儿 好烦啊！！ 所以导致无法按照网上的指导利用 sudo操作进行修复 好绝望啊！！！！ 有没有大神帮帮忙啊！！！ VMware虚拟
<^k^>  ─> 机装的ubuntu系统~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 827870305 — 2018-02-13 0:06
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • LibreOffice推出6.0版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486725 目前可以在官网上下载最新的6.0.1版。 我最感兴趣的是Writer可以导出epub文件，移动阅读已成大趋势，epub这种流式排版更适合手机阅读。 不过ubuntu上还是5.4系列，我并没有去下载试用。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 百草谷居士 — 2018-02-13 8:31
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • LibreOffice推出6.0版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486726 目前可以在官网上下载最新的6.0.1版。 我最感兴趣的是Writer可以导出epub文件，移动阅读已成大趋势，epub这种流式排版更适合手机阅读。 不过ubuntu上还是5.4系列，我并没有去下载试用。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 百草谷居士 — 2018-02-13 8:32
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 关机时卡住很长时间,然后主机风扇狂转?屏幕也进入节电模式(貌似没信号的样子)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486727 关机时卡住很长时间,然后主机风扇狂转?屏幕也进入节电模式(貌似没信号的样子) 先卡了较长一段时间,然后貌似出现"watchdog did not stop"又较长
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 关机时卡住很长时间,然后主机风扇狂转?屏幕也进入节电模式(貌似没信号的样子)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486727 关机时卡住很长时间,然后主机风扇狂转?屏幕也进入节电模式(貌似没信号的样子) 先卡了较长一段时间,然后貌似出现"watchdog did not stop"又较长
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 键盘打开终端不能自动激活窗口，跪求解决方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486731 用的linux系统，可能是安装了什么软件，发现用快捷键打开终端的话，不是像以前一样直接弹出来终端窗口，而是在后台打开，需要用鼠标点击一下才能激活终端窗口，在
<^k^>  ─> 里面输入，怎么改回原来的，不用再用鼠标点击就能在打开的终端窗口输入。 统计信息 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rlyIUamtAATrI5ZOWLIAALrTQLaFfEABOs7368.png 好雷人的锁法,哥笑了···
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • mutt总是重复收取  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486734 我配置的mutt为什么总是重复收取已经收到本地的邮件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 majormeng — 2018-02-13 15:58
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • mutt总是重复收取  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486735 我配置的mutt为什么总是重复收取已经收到本地的邮件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 majormeng — 2018-02-13 16:00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 可以退换 :     某塑料厂推销员,在一次全国性的订货会上,向各地来宾介绍:"本厂生产的印花薄膜雨披,经久耐用,式样新颖。"说着,他拿出一件往身上一披,突然发现这件雨披肩上破裂,只见他微微一笑,不慌不忙地继续说:"大家看见没有?像这种坏的,我们是可以退换的
<^k^>  ─> 。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求一个网速监控插件，大家有推荐的吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486736 因为工作原因，有一段时间需要用自己的流量来上网，想要一个网速监控插件，知道的右netspeed，但是一直装不上，想要找个替代的，各位大佬有推荐的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 roger0393 — 2018-02-13 17:36
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13820.html 小朋友要礼貌 : 一天明明和爸爸外出回来, 明明:妈妈爸爸说我没有礼貌 妈妈:为什么呀? 明明:做车的时候,我没有给阿姨让坐.. 妈妈:对呀,小孩子应该有礼貌的,为什么不给阿姨让坐呢? 明明:可是我是坐在爸爸的腿上
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-14
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2r9mIUxjwAAChyJ__SkMAALrUgCITHQAAKHg890.jpg 史上最大的内裤
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/06/08/Cg-4WlJWG6CIF8P5AAG3cq6HObsAAMZCwJyyWsAAbeK579.jpg 惬意
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/01/Cg-4WVI2st2IYz1_AACVe_gIMrMAALrWgBAzTEAAJWT324.jpg 中国的筷子文化,外国佬是无法理解的
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx如何去除多余码表(输入法)？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486741 在使用Ctrl + Shift切换输入法时，会出现：五笔、二笔、晚风 这些输入法。请问这些输入法该如何删除？ 网上说可以编辑 /usr/share/fcitx/data/tables.conf 这个文件删除，可是我在data目录
<^k^>  ─> 下找不到这个文件。 请问有谁知道吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 flac — 2018-02-14 13:50
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx的"Interval of Tow Key Input"指的是什么的两个按键的输入间隔?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486742 fcitx的"Interval of Tow Key Input"指的是什么的两个按键的输入间隔? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2018-02-14 15:33
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • ubuntu16.4做前端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486743 请问在ubuntu上有什么好用的前端开发工具吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 Unrestrained — 2018-02-14 15:59
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu 鼠标下面有黑块  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486744 之前正常，自从添加了几个不成功的开机启动项之后，每次启动后，鼠标指针下面对应的图形就会有延迟， 比如鼠标指针下面是黑色的终端，当关闭终端后，鼠标下面依然有一个黑色
<^k^>  ─> 的小块。 统计信息: 发表于 由 peishenfei2 — 2018-02-14 17:19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu 鼠标下面有黑块  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486745 之前正常，自从添加了几个不成功的开机启动项之后，每次启动后，鼠标指针下面对应的图形就会有延迟， 比如鼠标指针下面是黑色的终端，当关闭终端后，鼠标下面依然有一个黑色
<^k^>  ─> 的小块。 统计信息: 发表于 由 peishenfei2 — 2018-02-14 17:20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu 鼠标下面有黑块  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486747 之前正常，自从添加了几个不成功的开机启动项之后，每次启动后，鼠标指针下面对应的图形就会有延迟， 比如鼠标指针下面是黑色的终端，当关闭终端后，鼠标下面依然有一个黑
<^k^>  ─> 色的小块。 统计信息: 发表于 由 peishenfei2 — 2018-02-14 17:25
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu17.10,开机自启动失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486750 桌面是KDE5 我是在系统设置，开关机，自启动里面添加的脚本 #！/bin/bash sudo service miredo restart exit 0 当我在终端执行该脚本时，没有问题，但是就是开机后他没有自动执行，或者执行不成功（sudo不需
<^k^>  ─> 要密码） 已添加执行权限 统计信息: 发表于 由 peishenfei2 — 2018-02-14 17:27
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu 鼠标下面有黑块  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486751 之前正常，自从添加了几个不成功的开机启动项之后，每次启动后，鼠标指针下面对应的图形就会有延迟， 比如鼠标指针下面是黑色的终端，当关闭终端后，鼠标下面依然有一个黑色
<^k^>  ─> 的小块。 统计信息: 发表于 由 peishenfei2 — 2018-02-14 17:27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 宠物 :     某男士非常爱养宠物,家里也养了很多宠物,但其妻生性泼辣、厉害且强烈反对他的这个爱好。终有一日其妻大发雷霆,将所有宠物全都处理了。男士向朋友哭诉,朋友同情的问:"以后再也不养宠物了么?"男士无可奈何的答道:"不,母老虎还得养 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 电视虫 :     弗格森特别喜欢看电视,同学们空暇时间找他,十之八九见他坐在电视机前,所以大家都叫他是"电视虫"．  这不,当天文学老师在课堂上宣布:"我建议你们今晚看月蚀 ．"弗格森立即问道:"几频道?"
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-15
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想y40-70 ubuntu 16.04 AMD显卡驱动相关问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486752 独立显卡型号 R9 M275X 查了众多帮助页面,radeon是唯一在ubuntu16.04上支持我显卡的驱动 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeo ... _supported 在amd驱动下载页面并没有找到支持16.04驱动,最近更
<^k^>  ─> 新也是15年, https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/ ... 20x86%2064 不知道我是找错地方了吗? 问题1:第 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • top命令看到有多个/opt/lampp/+是怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486753 原来只有50多个进程，现在有80多个，/opt/lampp/+就有好几个。我用了XAMPP For Linux，但是不应该有这么多个进程啊。网站运行正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gtiubvrd — 2018-02-15 8:15
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWG-6IA7wzAABNx6cGQSoAAMY3wOXyrAAAE3f717.jpg 兄弟歇会 让我来
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • gnome-shell 怎么切换 fcitx 的皮肤？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486754 gnome-shell：3.26.2 fcitx：4.2.9.5 gnome-shell-extension-kimpanel：20171209-2 托盘菜单里没有切换皮肤的项，默认皮肤看着非常灰暗。 配置文件里也没找到指定皮肤的地方。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> lord007 — 2018-02-15 11:54
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<zwindl> 点点点
<zwindl> 诶，报时功能呢？
<zwindl> 你好
<zwindl> ^k^: 点点点
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • gnome-shell 怎么切换 fcitx 的皮肤？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486756 gnome-shell：3.26.2 fcitx：4.2.9.5 gnome-shell-extension-kimpanel：20171209-2 托盘菜单里没有切换皮肤的项，默认皮肤看着非常灰暗。 配置文件里也没找到指定皮肤的地方。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> lord007 — 2018-02-15 12:56
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新婚之夜过后妻子的评价 : 新婚之夜刚过,王小二要妻子对自己做出评价。妻子说:"你就像那一把刀。" 听了妻子的话,小二得意地笑了说:"你是在表扬我很不错吧?" 他的妻子回答说:"瞧你那小样！我说你就像那一把刀,是说你好快好快！ "
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 铁齿铜牙 :     酒店里。一位先生的夫人愤怒地高声朝他骂道:"你是这个世界上最卑鄙的人！ "听了这话,店里所有的人都非常吃惊地看着他们,尤其是那位先生。 在这危机的时刻,先生高声地对夫人说:"你骂他骂得太好了！你还骂了他一些什么话?"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 打点滴 : 老张身体不适去看医生,医生诊断后,只在处方单上画了一个大大的"!"。让他交给护士,老张很不安,心想:"我以为是小毛病,怎么医生打了惊叹号,难道我病得很重吗?"便请教护士,护士淡淡地答道:"没什么,打点滴."
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 体重减轻了 : 病人:"我作了阑尾手术之后,体重减轻了差不多15公斤。" 外科医生:"瞧你说的,哪有15公斤重的阑尾。"
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-16
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sfeIbOEwAABrIL2UimcAALrLQP9rRwAAGs4210.jpg 科比,你这是在干什么呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 初次上网 : 把电脑抱回家后按入网说明逐次设置,然后兴奋地鼠标一点,上网了！咦?密码错误！重新设置,还是密码错误。无奈蹬车去数据局求教,服务小姐问:"你在输入用户名前放P了没有?"这才明白还有这么个规矩,想上网,得先在自己的名字前放屁（P）。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 心智不全 : 警察在路上截住一辆马车,马车上的东西堆得很高,并且用布罩着。警察问车夫:你车上装的是什么?车夫走近警察,说:嘘,这是秘密。然后又低声说道,干草！ 警察大笑着说道:我还以为是什么秘密呢,哈哈哈。车夫认真地说:今年天旱,这种东西特别缺,我怕马听见！
<^k^>  ─>
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • ubuntu左侧dock上图标为啥有的不能添加到收藏夹，怎么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486759 比如从网上下载的xmind，从文件夹 ~/xmind/XMind_amd64/ 下启动XMind后，dock上是有图标的，但不能添加到收藏夹。 这样每次都要到 那个文件夹下面去
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 冷吗 : 开摩托车接女朋友下班,后半夜有点凉,女友温柔的张开双手搂住我。忽然她摸我脸:"冷吗?" 刚想接口,忽然发现腰际女友的双手一直没离开,啊！
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • Fcitxd的Anthy如何输入"―"?(不是长音符号)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486760 Fcitxd的Anthy如何输入"―"? Quote: It's not ー (long vowel mark), it's ― (horizontal bar). https://japanese.stackexchange.com/ques ... -%e3%83%bc 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2018-02-16 20:05
<ll_> hi
<ubrl> ll_:点点点.  21:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/01/Cg-4WVI2ssqIKtTfAAHDth7TDG0AALrWQPnfbIAAcPO150.jpg 被子哥爱上了枕头妹
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-17
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 因钱而起 : 一个做短工的工人老婆说:"我每天一回家,一定要和丈夫吵闹的。夫人,你怎么样?"某靠薪水生活的人的妻子说:"不！我是每月一回。"
<M-mayli> Hi all
<ubrl> M-mayli:点点点.  09:37
<M-mayli> Hi all
<ubrl> M-mayli:点点点.  09:37
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 牛粪也不好找 : 妈妈对儿子说:"想当初嫁给你爸时,大家都说是一朵鲜花插在牛粪上！ " 儿子说:"那你为什么还要嫁呢?" 妈妈说:"唉！牛粪也不好找啊！ "
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你碰了我的喙 : 某日,一对男女躺在床上欢乐的相互挤蹭,享受工作一天之后的轻松时刻。 这时,男的不经意间蹭了一下女的嘴,还没定神,就听女的安静而镇定的说道:"你碰了我的喙。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 改变信仰 : "妈妈,我不想和贝尼结婚了,那个人是个无神论 者,既不信上帝,也不 信天堂和地狱。""别担心,好孩 子,只要一结婚,他就会马上知道世上有地 狱存在。" 母亲一边说,一边意味深长地笑了笑,又补充说:"结 了婚,也会 体会到天堂的滋味。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 手指小鸡鸡 :     一个丈夫焦急的等在妇产科外这时,一个护士抱了他的孩子出来。 他连忙上前,伸手去摸婴儿的裤裆:"是个男孩！！ " 护士:"什么男孩,快把我的手指放开！！ " 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 影坛恒星 : 我发现一颗影坛恒星。 什么叫影坛恒星? 几乎每一部电影都不止一次出常 谁呀? 大海。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 急！卸载windows分区后不能进入linux了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486761 是这样的，我有两块硬盘，然后windows装在了机械硬盘上，linux装在了固态硬盘上。今天windows自动更新，然后崩掉了进不去，我就想把c盘格掉不用了。用fdisk 删除了c盘的分区以后，还有
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-18
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • ubuntu17.10 升级18.04报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486762 sudo update-manager -c -d Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: 无法连接： Connection refused Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: 无
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15088.html 不知道你还是处女 : 一对热恋中的情侣在车后座脱衣办事……"对不起！ "男孩说: "我不知道你还是处女,要是知道的话我就会多花点时间做前戏动作。" "是吗?"女孩幽幽的说: "如果你不要那么急的话,我也就会把内裤脱掉了。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/17259.html 餐巾趣闻 : 接待处长经常参加公宴。一次可得宾馆所赠餐巾一条。 日复 一日,积少成多,有泛滥成灾之势。 其妻不忍将其闲置,拼凑缝成裤头,穿于内,一日感冒,须向臀部注射针剂,护士令其褪下长裤,俯视,大笑。 右边四红字:"欢迎品尝
<^k^>  ─> "。 左边三蓝字:"好再来"。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 16.04升级到18.04，grub有重影咋回事。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486763 感觉旧的还在，新的也装上了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2018-02-18 14:09
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 16.04升级到18.04，grub有重影咋回事。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486764 感觉旧的还在，新的也装上了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2018-02-18 14:18
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nYOIJpVpAAE3KePMcxIAALq7AF7oz4AATdB304.jpg 楼下那户贴吧逛多了
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • linux小白安装ubuntu时的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486766 计算机专业学生， 为了激励自己学习彻底删除了windows10。用 Universal-usb-installer 刻录了Ubuntu16.04.3 LTS 64位， 安装过程一切正常。 游戏本， CPU是：i7-6700HQ, 显卡是：核显+GTX970 但是在安装结束后
<^k^>  ─> ， 向导提示重新启动计算机。单击“现在重启按钮”后， 系统就卡住了。大约15分钟后 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何让光驱里放着光盘但不影响系统(Debian Stretch)启动速度?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486770 如何让光驱里放着光盘但不影响系统(Debian Stretch)启动速度? 我刚刚试了试在我这里,放入光驱比空光驱时开机慢了约6秒.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2018-02-18
<^k^>  ─> 20:05
<^k^> 新  Mint • 我無法從'更新管理器'更新Firefox  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=486771 我主要使用的os是17.2 Rafaela　當前Fire Fox的版本如附圖所示 我無法從'更新管理器'更新Firefox Code: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20171212.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_
<^k^>  ─> amd64.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80] W: Failed to fetch http://packages.linuxmint.com/pool/upstream/f/f …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小心地滑 : H君与朋友进入一家高档商常进了店门后才走了两步,朋友忽见他在光滑的大理石地面上作滑冰状,甚感奇怪。问他,H君一边继续滑一边指着旁边的牌子,认真地说:"既然来了,就要遵守这儿的规矩。"那牌子上写着:"小心地滑"。
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-11
<chcl2050> 二三子，新年好呀。
<benjamin_w> 各位晚上好
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-12
<Ywang15> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-13
<xuzh> emmmm...
<xuzh> emmm
<xuzh> 哇，居然还能在这遇见活人
<xuzh> 雷猴啊
<xuzh> ？？？
<xuzh> whois RedPepper
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<zcf1054216386> exit
<xuzh> ?
<Ywang15> :-D
<Ywang15> 有人吗？
<ubrl> Ywang15:点点点.  22:55
<Atokk> 😃😃
<Atokk> 有人在么？
<ubrl> Atokk:点点点.  04:40
<Atokk> roylez: 😄😄
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-14
<xuzh> hello?
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-10
<contrun[m]> 今天地铁人多吗
<icek> exit
<icek> hello everyone
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-11
<uuair> ubuntus设置了samba共享，输入\\iP的方式可以看到，但是windows的网上邻居看到了计算机名，但是无法点击，这个权限怎么设置啊？
<mk3548208> 点击的提示是什么@uuair
<uuair> mk3548208： 哈，现在连看都看不到了，刚才能看到，但是忘记什么提示了。现在只能通过ip访问。
<uuair> 主要是我的小米摄像头，搜不到这个共享，没法存储到服务器上
<mk3548208> uuair: 不看提示，也不知道什么问题
<mk3548208> 可能权限问题，也可能其他
<uuair> mk3548208： 现在我的网上邻居，显示不出来ubuntu这台机器。
<mk3548208> uuair: 我记得samba需要两个服务,一个smbd,一个nmbd用于发现用的
<uuair> mk3548208： 好了，显示了，现在说的是错误代码：0X80070035，找不到网络路径
<uuair> 啊？nmbd？我查查
<mk3548208> uu
<mk3548208> uuair: 敲IP可以读写文件？
<uuair> 对的
<mk3548208> uuair: windows 可以读写?在资源管理器敲IP地址
<uuair> 对啊，我设置了读写权限的。
<mk3548208> uuair: 你测试过没
<mk3548208> uuair: windows的
<uuair> mk3548208： 测试了啊，我现在拷贝了一个文件过去，没问题的。
<mk3548208> 可能windows问题,看下这个 https://www.chiphell.com/thread-1880185-1-1.html uuair
<uuair> mk3548208： 我之前碰到过SMB1.0协议的问题，如果是1.0没有选择，则根本无法访问。现在我想解决的主要问题是小米摄像头可以访问，目前摄像头根本看不到这台机器，摄像头也无法通过ip的方式访问。win只是一个引子。哎，实在不成我再装回win10吧，linux好操作，但各种设置太麻烦了。
<uuair> mk3548208： 网速问题，win系统通过vnc访问跟照片似的，所以我以前都是win一部分，上面开一个linux虚拟机，但是访问win的目录又麻烦。。
<mk3548208> uuair:  vmware还是vbox还是hv?
<uuair> hv
<mk3548208> uuair: 共享的话用vmware或者vbox方便点，vbox好像支持开机自动的，很久没用过了，不怎么清楚
<uuair> mk3548208： 好吧，我再搜搜看
<xignul> 请问怎么隐藏IP啊？
<edwardl> 母鸡啊 我也刚刚开始用IRC
<xignul> 已经会改Nick了
<edwardl> 按F7不是有设置吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-12
<icek> hello
<icek> 有人吗
<icek> hello
<icek> wgo
<icek> 。。。
<amosbird> 请问 如何配置rime输入法使得 e 的 候选词第一个 永远是 "嗯"
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-13
<fightingcat> 聚聚们，如何启动一个进程，并且捕获它的声音....
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-14
<jiang> hi
<jiang> hello
<jiang> 好安静
<jiang> 谁能告诉我  为什么linux上打不开B站？
<Guest49> 我的可以大开 :]
<jiang> 奇怪啊  我的虚拟机xp也是打不开
<jiang> Guest49
<jiang> 我用的 linuxmint
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-15
<super1> 这个年代真的有人用这个？？？这能干什么？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-16
<andychen> manjaro和ubuntu差异还是很大的
<andychen> 我觉得ubuntu的翻译绝对优于manjaro
